# Post a photo, any photo



## MonteroRed

Blueberry pomegranate ready


----------



## MonteroRed

This is a popular thread on some other forums I'm on.....


----------



## MonteroRed

Smoked cheese and plumb wine


----------



## MonteroRed

.............


----------



## Runningwolf

My favorite


----------



## K5MOW

Here is a pic of some of my batches. 

Roger


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

Oh, and


----------



## jswordy

Oh and here'e one for Arne!


----------



## MonteroRed

...........


----------



## saramc

My contribution....


----------



## ibglowin

Remember political content is not allowed. Left or Right. This is a wine making forum.


----------



## MonteroRed

Just bottled some concord grape


----------



## Morgan

Blackberry (Sep 12), Joe's Ancient Orange Mead (yesterday!), Strawberry (Sep 12), Graciano (Sep 12), Dragon Blood (Mar 13), Cranberry (Nov 12) and more DB (Mar 13).


----------



## K5MOW

A pich of the Mead

Roger


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Runningwolf

Jim, playing with the kids on this nice day?


----------



## oldwhiskers

Runningwolf said:


> Jim, playing with the kids on this nice day?



LOL, now why didn't I think of that one.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## dangerdave

When you take a lot of pictures, sometimes you get a very cool one. This is one of my personal favorates I've taken. Near Snowshoe, WV winter of 2005. I should work it into a label.


----------



## Runningwolf

Dave that is beautiful.


----------



## Brian

I always loved this pic..


----------



## MonteroRed

...........


----------



## Sammyk

*Any photo, huh?*

This is our place!


----------



## shoebiedoo

K5MOW said:


> View attachment 7782
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of some of my batches.
> 
> Roger


 is this a celebrity look alike???





or have I done too much wine tassing tonight


----------



## Tess

My other hobby


----------



## Tess

shoebiedoo said:


> is this a celebrity look alike???
> View attachment 9130
> 
> View attachment 9129
> 
> 
> or have I done too much wine tassing tonight



Thats too funny


----------



## LoveTheWine

Some fishing scenery


----------



## MonteroRed

Chokecherry, picked about 2.5 5 gal buckets full. Enough for 6 gal. of wine?


----------



## Rampage4all

The room I sit in 12 hours a day at work.


----------



## the_rayway

My son, he's a year old. I'm in for sooo much trouble


----------



## wineforfun

This is where I will be next year. Can't wait.


----------



## Julie

Rampage4all, I fixed your pics for you and that is a small desk and lol, an awfull lot of padding for the seat!

the_rayway, what a handsome young man you have there

wineforfun, where is that?


----------



## ibglowin

Looks like Fiji to me!


----------



## LAgreeneyes

Some of my farm animals.


----------



## Rampage4all

Julie said:


> Rampage4all, I fixed your pics for you and that is a small desk and lol, an awfull lot of padding for the seat!



Sitting 12 hours need lots of padding 

Thanks for fixing the pics don't know why it turns them sideways sometimes.


----------



## FABulousWines

Just some samples of my astrophotography:


----------



## Rampage4all

Dang Fab what kinda telephoto lense do you have???


----------



## Thig

Sunrise, taken with my cell phone.


----------



## Thig

My hide away when I need to get away.


----------



## wineforfun

Julie,
Bora Bora. 
Have been wanting to go for many years and finally going to happen.

Here is a link to a gentleman's site that took some absolutely phenomenal pics while parasailing and in an open door helicopter.
http://lenticulartravel.com/bora-bora-parasailing-helicopter/ 



Close Mike.


----------



## FABulousWines

Rampage4all said:


> Dang Fab what kinda telephoto lense do you have???



Ha! Yes you might say that. First image was taken through a 4" refracting telescope, focal length around 650mm. The remaining three were taken through a 10" schmidt cassegrain telescope, focal length around 2800mm. These are timed exposures, most go a few hours long and require accurate tracking to account for the earth's rotation.

I guess I like hobbies that require a lot of patience.


----------



## Rampage4all

FABulousWines said:


> Ha! Yes you might say that. First image was taken through a 4" refracting telescope, focal length around 650mm. The remaining three were taken through a 10" schmidt cassegrain telescope, focal length around 2800mm. These are timed exposures, most go a few hours long and require accurate tracking to account for the earth's rotation.
> 
> I guess I like hobbies that require a lot of patience.



That's very cool

I have a 2400mm canon EF lens I can take good pics of moon craters

Haven't taken pics in a while I should pic it up again.


----------



## FABulousWines

A couple years ago I bought an acre in the mountains and built this simple observatory. It is basically a 10 x 16 shed with a roof that rolls off. I am thinking of digging a wine cellar at this location.


----------



## LAgreeneyes

thig said:


> my hide away when i need to get away.


love it !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LAgreeneyes

FABulousWines said:


> A couple years ago I bought an acre in the mountains and built this simple observatory. It is basically a 10 x 16 shed with a roof that rolls off. I am thinking of digging a wine cellar at this location.



A roof that rolls off! WOW !!!!!!!!!

Brilliant!


----------



## FABulousWines

Thig said:


> My hide away when I need to get away.



Very nice and looks quite peaceful.


----------



## Fabiola

Fort Sumner, NM & Roswell, NM.


----------



## Runningwolf

Awesome pics, homes and cabins everyone. I could only dream of that.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## pjd

An old barn near Watkins Glen NY. I spent the last 3 days with my wife and son touring rural western New York and North central Pennsylvania. I loved the John Deere with the soup can over the exhaust hanging out of the door of this old barn. I imagine the tractor needs a battery and the farmer parks it there to drift start it.


----------



## Runningwolf

jswordy said:


>



Jim great picture, I can see where your daughter gets her good looks from.


----------



## JohnT

FABulousWines said:


> Ha! Yes you might say that. First image was taken through a 4" refracting telescope, focal length around 650mm. The remaining three were taken through a 10" schmidt cassegrain telescope, focal length around 2800mm. These are timed exposures, most go a few hours long and require accurate tracking to account for the earth's rotation.
> 
> I guess I like hobbies that require a lot of patience.


 

FAB, 

Amazing, Simply AMAZING!!!!!

One piece of advice: Combine the two hobbies by sipping some wine while you wait for the exposure to complete.


----------



## FABulousWines

Thanks John. Yes a few bottles have been consumed while waiting.  That is also when I nap as this is usually an all nighter. If interested, more at http://celestialwonders.com


----------



## Rampage4all

Cute overload


----------



## jswordy

Runningwolf said:


> Jim great picture, I can see where your daughter gets her good looks from.



Um - I'll let my WIFE (pictured) know what you said!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Sammyk

FABulousWines one word AWESOME!


----------



## Runningwolf

jswordy said:


> Um - I'll let my WIFE (pictured) know what you said!



Gosh I would never of guessed. You must treat her really well that she has been able to preserve herself so well.


----------



## MonteroRed

..........


----------



## Rampage4all

Yep that's a two headed snake


----------



## Tess

*Random Pics I took today*














our veggie tonight-
Glazed carrots added to a pan of Zucchini fresh from the garden. Olive oil, Roughly chopped onions, 1/4 cup of white wine a tbs of butter, salt, pepper to taste. Soooooo good!! Simple and fresh I love it. Served with roasted lemon chicken and roasted red potato's. Served with a good white Zen


----------



## Tess

Rampage4all said:


> Yep that's a two headed snake



WTH? Did you take this?


----------



## Thig

Victim of a snake at the cabin.


----------



## Tess

Thig said:


> Victim of a snake at the cabin.
> 
> View attachment 9407



You just shot me in the heart and I eat deer meat! Your mean!!


----------



## Rampage4all

Tess said:


> WTH? Did you take this?



Yes I did its a two headed gopher snake


----------



## Tess

There should be some kinda penalty for posting this. You are not allowed to make wine for 6 months!! and dont talk back!!! Im done with you thig!!


----------



## Tess

Rampage4all said:


> Yes I did its a two headed gopher snake



that is wild!!! Good capture!!! Where do you live? Your not close to Danger Dave's Lab are you??


----------



## Rampage4all

Tess said:


> that is wild!!! Good capture!!! Where do you live? Your not close to Danger Dave's Lab are you??



I'm in Louisiana hour south of shrevport the snake was in NewOrleans though. Took last oct wile on vacation at my sisters


----------



## Tess

I have never seen anything like it. thanks for sharing!! Im not sure what I would have done though..I have my camera on my always but I think I would have taken this guy home with me. I know, Im a weirdo!!


----------



## Tess

Honesty Im friends with our small town Vet. I would have taken it to him. he delivered a two headed calf a few years back. My town is so small its
in our town museum LMAO I love it!!


----------



## vacuumpumpman

I will be one of the advisors for the Boy Scouts as we travel for 7 days at Isle Royale - I hope to bring back some really great pictures !! 
http://travel.nationalgeographic.com/travel/national-parks/isle-royale-national-park/


----------



## Tess

vacuumpumpman said:


> I will be one of the advisors for the Boy Scouts as we travel for 7 days at Isle Royale - I hope to bring back some really great pictures !!
> http://travel.nationalgeographic.com/travel/national-parks/isle-royale-national-park/



You better!!!


----------



## Thig

Tess said:


> There should be some kinda penalty for posting this. You are not allowed to make wine for 6 months!! and dont talk back!!! Im done with you thig!!



Sorry Tess, it broke my heart also. I found it a couple of hours after it happened. I did the best I could and gave him a proper burial. I guess it is just the way of nature, cruel sometimes. Just realized my post came a couple of post past your wild deer shot, wasn't picking at your post at all.


----------



## Tess

Thig said:


> Sorry Tess, it broke my heart also. I found it a couple of hours after it happened. I did the best I could and gave him a proper burial. I guess it is just the way of nature, cruel sometimes. Just realized my post came a couple of post past your wild deer shot, wasn't picking at your post at all.



awwww, I was just messin with ya. It sure can be. My husband watches all those "Wild Kingdom" like shows and I hate watching the feeding scenes. 
Its the way its is supposed to be though. He is a hunter so I eat deer. 
Its better for you then processed meat and the honest truth, Nature is less cruel then man. 
If people really saw how animals were treated that they eat from the supermarket they would never buy it again.  I wont get into all that though. lol


----------



## cimbaliw

Three Favorites: Morning Dove, Bratislava, Puget Sound


----------



## Runningwolf

Thig said:


> Sorry Tess, it broke my heart also. I found it a couple of hours after it happened. I did the best I could and gave him a proper burial. I guess it is just the way of nature, cruel sometimes. Just realized my post came a couple of post past your wild deer shot, wasn't picking at your post at all.



Hey Thig what kind of snake killed it? I haven't heard of a snake killing a deer before.


----------



## Thig

Runningwolf said:


> Hey Thig what kind of snake killed it? I haven't heard of a snake killing a deer before.



I did not see the snake but if you look inside the rear thigh there is a blue area. Don't want to get gross here but there were definite fang marks there and when I turned him over a little blood actually trickled from them. I have killed several rattle snakes down there in the past. The fawn was near the edge of the pond so it could have been a water moccasin.


----------



## petey

Ongoing beverages


----------



## dangerdave

Our humble home, "das Gefahrenhaus" (House of Danger), where Weeping Willow Wines are made...


----------



## Stressbaby

vacuumpumpman said:


> I will be one of the advisors for the Boy Scouts as we travel for 7 days at Isle Royale - I hope to bring back some really great pictures !!
> http://travel.nationalgeographic.com/travel/national-parks/isle-royale-national-park/



Steve,
Enjoy that trip. Have you been there before? You are going at the perfect time. We've been twice and both times it was tremendous.
Robert


----------



## cimbaliw

A coworker spends a week on Isle Royal each summer. He's a hobbyist photographer and brings back some incredible photos. I've taken the boat tour of nearby pictured rocks and enjoyed every minute of it. 

I truly believe that without scouting in my life I either wouldn't be here right now or at the very least I'd be far worse off. Safe travels and good times.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Tess

My little girl Daisy. Yeah, dont go trying to dress her up. lol


----------



## Runningwolf

Tess we need to talk! She'll go to Build A Bear and buy outfits that will fit our dogs at Xmas, Halloween and any other time she wishes. I hate it and fill bad for the dogs. Remember Ralphie and the easter bunny PJ's he had to wear?


----------



## Rampage4all

Oh yes today will be a good day at work.


----------



## JohnT

My lunch at rib country....


----------



## bchilders

Boco Noir bunch,


----------



## jswordy

Tornado near local church a few years ago, Huntsville, AL:


----------



## olusteebus

Amazing photo. How did it turn out?


----------



## olusteebus

My mothers barn after the last snow in Alabama.

I needed to cool off!


----------



## Tess

Runningwolf said:


> Tess we need to talk! She'll go to Build A Bear and buy outfits that will fit our dogs at Xmas, Halloween and any other time she wishes. I hate it and fill bad for the dogs. Remember Ralphie and the easter bunny PJ's he had to wear?



I have friends like that and I seriously would if she would let me  but look at her reaction to me just trying to put my NYE crown on her. I had a split second to take this and she was gone!!! She is my little lunatic


----------



## Tess




----------



## ibglowin

Photoshop all the way.....



jswordy said:


> Tornado near local church a few years ago, Huntsville, AL:


----------



## Thig

Tess, much nicer than my deer pic I admit.


----------



## olusteebus

Pretty photo Tess


----------



## Tess

Thig said:


> Tess, much nicer than my deer pic I admit.



lol. Your great Thig!


----------



## Tess

My man who will fish no matter what the weather! My baby girl who will steel his fish even though she thinks he is a nut!!! lol


----------



## cedarswamp

Château Madawg....which is actually deer camp, the wine gets drunk there, but not made there. 

Potter County, Pa


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> Photoshop all the way.....



Absolutely not, guaranteed. I personally know and work with the photographer, who shot it for the local newspaper. They do not Photoshop. IIRC, it won a state photo award.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Rocky

Neat picture, Jim. I love poodles.


----------



## olusteebus

Rocky said:


> Neat picture, Jim. I love poodles.



Sorry, they are not poodles. They are little horses silly!


----------



## Runningwolf

You both are going to end up in the corner calling Jim's kids names.


----------



## Rodnboro

*The Old Georgia Electric Chair*

Ole Sparky


----------



## Thig

Oh god, that is morbid.


----------



## Rampage4all

Did ya sit in the chair?


----------



## Tess

You guys crack me up not holding your cell phones the right way when taking your pics. lol


----------



## Rodnboro

I actually did sit in the chair. It's an eerie feeling.


----------



## Rampage4all

. .


----------



## SpoiledRotten

Just upgraded our hot tub so now, this is where we are when we enjoy my homemade wine. We call it "sippin' an soakin".




The view from the inside:


----------



## robie

Very nice, Randy!


----------



## JohnT

Great photo. Just needs a little eye candy to make it perfect.


----------



## ibglowin

Where are the babes!


----------



## SpoiledRotten

My "babe" would beotch slap me if I posted her. And if I posted some "babes" in our hot tub, she would do more than slap me. 


Well, maybe one.....


----------



## jswordy




----------



## shoebiedoo

Dude, that CAR. Is sick!


----------



## cimbaliw

And now for something completely different...


----------



## nucjd

SpoiledRotten said:


> Just upgraded our hot tub so now, this is where we are when we enjoy my homemade wine. We call it "sippin' an soakin".
> 
> View attachment 9523
> 
> 
> The view from the inside:
> 
> View attachment 9524



Why do you have red and blue helmets hanging on your hot tub?????? Well, maybe you should not answer that


----------



## olusteebus

Hey tThig, I am just down 441 from you and here is my place to get away. I actually live there half the time. 







towards the lake


----------



## Thig

olusteebus said:


> Hey tThig, I am just down 441 from you and here is my place to get away. I actually live there half the time.
> 
> towards the lake



Love it, I would try to live there all the time


----------



## plowboy

My redneck security system


----------



## bchilders

Just delivered and set custom sandbox for my grandson. He turns two next week.


----------



## Boatboy24

My morning in Camden, Maine yesterday.


----------



## plowboy

Mmmmmmm turbo


----------



## Tess

Me and My little girl and out after dinner wine


----------



## Runningwolf

That's pretty funny Tess.


----------



## Tess

thats my facebook profile lol. Gotta love Facenthehole


----------



## olusteebus

Tess said:


> Me and My little girl and out after dinner wine



What tha h


----------



## Tess

Time to wash bottles lol. I have these fantastic granite counter tops. the best thing about this picture that I can see issssssssssss....No labels to scrub off lol Just sayin!!!


----------



## LoneStarLori

That is a really nice countertop. And so shiny! I really like the green veins. 
Now get to work bottle washing.


----------



## Tess

awww! I just know your willing to come help lone star!! lol. I might have to come get you chic!!! Just sayin!!


----------



## Tess

wine jail filled. Still working on the 120 rack in the basement. Long agging wines are in tubs


----------



## plowboy

Now that's a nice rack. 


My winter project is renovating one of the rooms in the basement into a man cave/ wine room. It's a century farm house so I have my work cut out for me. Lots of rustic barn bored around I can make good use of


----------



## Runningwolf

plowboy said:


> Now that's a nice rack.



Did you just tell Tess what I think you said?


----------



## Deezil

Runningwolf said:


> Did you just tell Tess what I think you said?



He did...... And he beat me to it!


----------



## Tess

Minds out of the gutter boys lol


----------



## plowboy

If it wasn't for the gutter, my mind would be homeless.


----------



## plowboy

It seems like years since I last had the heep out. Maybe once harvest is done I can take the girl out for a boot

My last run didn't go so well.


----------



## jamesngalveston

what car. i never even saw the car.


----------



## Deezil

jamesngalveston said:


> what car. i never even saw the car.





Kinda funny, the first thing I looked at wasn't the car either....

... It was the brickwork..

.. But my grandfather was a Master Mason by trade; he made it look easy & look like art, at the same time.


----------



## Enologo

*Lest We Forget*





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Enologo

Can't seem to get the photo to work.


----------



## RCGoodin

Here's my Civil War Soldier veteran.


----------



## RCGoodin

Here's my scale I use for extracts.........just kidding.


----------



## RCGoodin

My Sophie Girl...


----------



## Enologo

*Lest We Forget!*





Got it to work.


----------



## Enologo

*Where The Magic Happens*





Think I got it now.


----------



## olusteebus

Looks to me that a lot of magic has been happening.


----------



## plowboy

Never buy a boat, they are just money pits. It's all fun until you cook some bearings


----------



## Tess

Never buy a USED boat!! lol


----------



## jamesngalveston

lol, tess ... I have owned a lot of boats, from a 14 aluminum john boat up to a 32 foot chris craft.
had a cajun tri hull that would hit 90 on the water.
they are fun until, u blow the lower end, bearings,props,starters, etc...
money pit is correct.....wine making is not, and no fish smell...lol


----------



## RCGoodin

Bridge going into Sedona, AZ, from Flagstaff.


----------



## plowboy

Mines just your run of the mill 18 foot Lund with a 70 horse merc. My first boat was a 15 foot run about. Had it for a year or so before I swamped it in lake Simcoe during a freak wind storm. I actually turned it around and sold it for a very slight profit and the guy knew it had been swamped


----------



## JohnT

RCGoodin, 

Did you actually drive over that bridge??????

Just thinking about it makes my skin crawl, and I have no real fear of hights.


----------



## olusteebus

plowboy said:


> Mines just your run of the mill 18 foot Lund with a 70 horse merc. My first boat was a 15 foot run about. Had it for a year or so before I swamped it in lake Simcoe during a freak wind storm. I actually turned it around and sold it for a very slight profit and the guy knew it had been swamped



Y'all remind me not to buy a car from plowboy!


----------



## RCGoodin

JohnT said:


> RCGoodin,
> 
> Did you actually drive over that bridge??????
> 
> Just thinking about it makes my skin crawl, and I have no real fear of hights.


 

That bridge is used daily by a lot of traffic. You don't see the structure as you drive over it. You have to stop and park to see it like I photographed it.


----------



## RCGoodin

Nice old truck I saw in Denver this week. I actually got to ride in it. You have to appreciate a vintage vehicle, just like appreciating a vintage wine.


----------



## RCGoodin

You know you're high when you see this sign. Man is that a drive up and back. Breaks had to be tested for temperature on the way down. Mine were 351 degrees. They made me sit for thirty minutes before proceeding.


----------



## RCGoodin

Life in our backyard when it hit 110 degrees. No worries, they tell me it's a dry heat.


----------



## RCGoodin

Sailing Puget Sound last year. You should not get me started posting pictures. I love photography as mush as I love making wine. My next hobby is going to be treasure hunting with a Garrett AT Pro metal detector.


----------



## plowboy

Yep, trucks come to my farm to die a slow and painful death. Here is a sticker I stuck on one of out older girls just for the fun of it. Nothing keeps chugging along like a Chevy.


----------



## Crown_King_Robb

Took this today. note the missing head on the poor fella. Must be worth it.


----------



## crazcudler

Strawberry Breeze with almond and vanilla extracts/ renamed it Strawberry Shortcake, tastes yummy and looks so pretty!


----------



## vernsgal

Thought I'd share-pic of ultra sound of my youngest daughter's baby giving the thumbs up (due date Jan.29,2014)


----------



## RCGoodin

The California coast, North of Bodega Bay............................


----------



## ffemt128

vernsgal said:


> Thought I'd share-pic of ultra sound of my youngest daughter's baby giving the thumbs up (due date Jan.29,2014)


 

Congrats...

Here's my grandson...


----------



## vernsgal

ffemt128 said:


> Congrats...
> 
> Here's my grandson...



He's adorable!


----------



## ffemt128

vernsgal said:


> He's adorable!


 

Thanks......


----------



## RCGoodin

Fantastic....................What do you think the world will be like for him? Will he be the generation where all people live to 100? 150? Imagine what his 401k will look like...

Wonderful picture. Enjoy him while he is young because it won't last long.


----------



## plowboy

It's hard to beat the power and grace of the old war birds.


----------



## olusteebus

What is that. It looks like a taildragger.


----------



## plowboy

That would be the might lancaster bomberOne of only 2 that are still airworthy.


----------



## Rocky

I could be mistaken, but the first picture looks like what appears to be a Douglas C-47 to the left of the Lancaster in the background in the second picture. Here is a picture of that same Lancaster in the air.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Rocky

Watcha doing there, Jim? I have not got a clue as to what that is but from the color on the door jams I would say Chevy.


----------



## Crown_King_Robb

@jswordy

I hope you labeled all those nuts, bolts and screws when you took them out 

@Rocky

My first guess on picture 1 was Gooney Bird too.


----------



## Enologo

*How Far We've Come*


----------



## jswordy

Rocky said:


> Watcha doing there, Jim? I have not got a clue as to what that is but from the color on the door jams I would say Chevy.



No cussing allowed on the forum, Rocky.  

Color: Toyota Speedway Blue metallic. Car: 1969 Ford Fairlane.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## plowboy

I'm not sure, but I think my trailer tire went flat. What do the experts think?


----------



## jamesngalveston

is that a pontiac wordy.


----------



## Rocky

Plowboy, you might be able to patch it.


----------



## plowboy

There is still loads of tread left. No patches on hand but duct tape never let's me down lol


----------



## ibglowin

Pretty easy to figure out this one.......


----------



## olusteebus

plowboy said:


> I'm not sure, but I think my trailer tire went flat. What do the experts think?



Around here we would say, "flatter 'n a flitter"


----------



## dangerdave

This was me at eight years old, in Feb. 1972, right after the bandages came off. The result of an unfortunate sledding accident. Can you tell what I ran into?

Grandma said, "Smile!"


----------



## Runningwolf

Dave, you were always a hellion!! When I saw the pic I thought you were going to say this was a Halloween make up from years back.


----------



## ibglowin

I'm guessing the tree didn't "blink"......... Ouch!



dangerdave said:


> Can you tell what I ran into?


----------



## jamesngalveston

dang dave...i bet you got all the girls with that injury...i can just hear it now...well, a bear got in my way and i hit it, and it hit back..LOL
got my vote for the best scar in the 4th grade..are whatever...


----------



## Boatboy24

My first "real" ferment. 108lbs of Amador Gold Petite Syrah.


----------



## plowboy

It's almost that magical time of year.


----------



## jswordy

jamesngalveston said:


> is that a pontiac wordy.



Issa Ferd........


----------



## jswordy

Talladega Busch Race a few years back...





1969 Ford Talladega makes its way around the track pre-race. I shot this cuz the car was trailered from California to Talladega for the ride. I live about 4 hours north of Dega, and the guy had needed a rear window for the car. I sent it to him in CA by FedEx, he slapped it in, then trailered the car to Dega for the Aero Warriors Reunion there.





The car has since been a Hot Rod cover car.


----------



## dangerdave

ibglowin said:


> I'm guessing the tree didn't "blink"......... Ouch!


 
Good guess, but a tree probably would have mashed my whole face. I ran head-first into a shed covered with corrugated metal sheets. I hit one of the sheets on edge. Can you see the nice "S" shape I got from it?

Cut me clean to the skull. Two hundred and fifty stitches to sew my brains back in. Mom had a cow!

Now you know why they call me _Danger_!


----------



## ibglowin

Dang, I am soooooo glad we had three girls. Would not have known how to handle boys!


----------



## cimbaliw

Well Dave, I thought for sure the answer was "grapevine."

JS, you need to quit with the classic car porn, I can't take it. That Taladaga is bitchin' and I'm not even a ford guy. Did you see this episode of Counting Cars?


----------



## olusteebus

"1969 Ford Talladega makes its way around the track pre-race. I shot this cuz the car was trailered from California to Talladega for the ride. I live about 4 hours north of Dega, and the guy had needed a rear window for the car. I sent it to him in CA by FedEx, he slapped it in, then trailered the car to Dega for the Aero Warriors Reunion there."

Ford introduced that new ford at the track. Several dignitaries were there, making speeches. The Mayor of Talladega was there and the Mayor of nearby Lincoln. When the Mayor of Lincoln gave his speech, he said he "was glad to see that Talladega finally got a Ford named after it"


----------



## Tess

*I love my small town in the fall!!*

I love fall here in my small town!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

Tess nice photo's. They really remind me of the one's PJD takes of his small town in PA.


----------



## Tess

this is the oldest courthouse in the state of Indiana


----------



## Tess

Runningwolf said:


> Tess nice photo's. They really remind me of the one's PJD takes of his small town in PA.



thanks. I love old architecture


----------



## rob

Tess,
You cook, make wine and take wonderful pictures......there has to be something your not telling us!


----------



## ibglowin

Beautiful colors and pics Tess!


----------



## the_rayway

I love those Autumn pictures Tess! Lol, does your town have room for a new family? I'd love to live somewhere so picturesque


----------



## Tess

the_rayway said:


> I love those Autumn pictures Tess! Lol, does your town have room for a new family? I'd love to live somewhere so picturesque



Plenty of room!!! Come on out!!! that is the oldest court house in the state of Indiana!! the big Victorian is Hilforest its in the next town over but its all home. Its haunted!!! Love the place. Had dinner there several times. http://www.hillforest.org/


----------



## Tess

rob said:


> Tess,
> You cook, make wine and take wonderful pictures......there has to be something your not telling us!



Im getting fat from it all LMAO.....Im working on that!!!


----------



## Pumpkinman

Tess, great pictures! 
Dave....Holy Crap!!!!!


----------



## LoneStarLori

Nice pics Tess. Now I REALLY miss Ohio and the beautiful fall colors. 

But I'm sure I'll be over it when it's 10º up there and I'm wearing shorts and flip-flops in January.


----------



## Tess

LoneStarLori said:


> Nice pics Tess. Now I REALLY miss Ohio and the beautiful fall colors.
> 
> But I'm sure I'll be over it when it's 10º up there and I'm wearing shorts and flip-flops in January.



Im not a southern girl!! I love where I live..I do... Im a snow girl!!


----------



## jamesngalveston

I lived in Lucerne, Switzerland from 1974 to 1977... I loved every day of it, snow...oh my god it was amazingly beautiful...
but now...i as Lori, enjoy my flip flops in January.


----------



## jamesngalveston

Tess, I have been meaning to ask...Is that a cigar indian in the background of your avatar picture...meaning..is it made from wood.


----------



## Tess

jamesngalveston said:


> I lived in Lucerne, Switzerland from 1974 to 1977... I loved every day of it, snow...oh my god it was amazingly beautiful...
> but now...i as Lori, enjoy my flip flops in January.



Everyone is different!! I will never be a flip flop girl!!! I love every season. I love snow. I love Christmas!! Flip flops is vacation and nothing else to me!!


----------



## Tess

jamesngalveston said:


> Tess, I have been meaning to ask...Is that a cigar indian in the background of your avatar picture...meaning..is it made from wood.



Yes it is...I have close friends who lay claim to that Indian!! Isnt it cool!! Fit right into our home!!


----------



## Pumpkinman

.
.
.
This is the last pumpkin that I have left, my buddy will be coming to get it soon.
It measured approx.
Circumference: 160 inches = 13.3 ft.
From Side to side (ground to ground) 95 inch. = 7.79 ft
From front to back (from ground on stem side to ground at blossom end) 95 inch. = 7.79 ft
Total estimated weight is approx 900 -1000 lbs

This is an estimate, weight will vary depending on cavity size and wall thickness, we've had Giants that have gone 19% heavy to the weight charts.

The saying in the Giant Pumpkin Competitive world is "The Bullsh*t stops when the tailgate drops".....you don't know what you really have until it hits the scales.

This one is going to my buddy so he can carve it (usually done with a reciprocating saw) with his grand children. I told him to get me pictures of his grand kids inside of it getting the seeds out...lol They make good pictures.
.
.
.


----------



## Pumpkinman

.
..
This is a picture of my buddy with his 19 ft tall tomato plants (maybe a little less if you subtract the height of the containers), believe it or not, my buddy, in the picture is 5 ft 10 ft tall, the stakes are 25 ft tall. These are grown in the containers that you see, half barrels, and are loaded with fruit!
These heirlooms were never intended to grow so tall, but he does it year after year, and yes the tomatoes are great! What Heirlooms you ask?...Belgium Giant/Giant Belgium and Big Zacs.
.
.
.
.


----------



## jamesngalveston

that is cool Tess...you wouldnt happen to know what year it was made do you....


----------



## jamesngalveston

pumpkinman you ever get any seeds from that tomato vine, i would very great full for some.....i grow tomatoes every year, but nothing like that...


----------



## Tess

Tom!! Awesome!!


----------



## Tess

jamesngalveston said:


> that is cool Tess...you wouldnt happen to know what year it was made do you....



Im lost... Its kinda hard to keep up with this crap?? Let me know what you mean James!!


----------



## jamesngalveston

The indian tess, in the background of your avatar,how old is it...lol


----------



## jamesngalveston

I just realized its mid night, what the heck are we all doing up......


----------



## Tess

Pumpkinman said:


> .
> ..
> This is a picture of my buddy with his 19 ft tall tomato plants (maybe a little less if you subtract the height of the containers), believe it or not, my buddy, in the picture is 5 ft 10 ft tall, the stakes are 25 ft tall. These are grown in the containers that you see, half barrels, and are loaded with fruit!
> These heirlooms were never intended to grow so tall, but he does it year after year, and yes the tomatoes are great! What Heirlooms you ask?...Belgium Giant/Giant Belgium and Big Zacs.
> .
> .
> .
> .



Wow!! that is big. I grow maters!! Do they taste the same??


----------



## Pumpkinman

James, absolutely, I have a half dozen of his maters here, I'll harvest the seeds.
Tess, they taste great, they are a large variety, but I never saw them grow that tall, he grows them like that every year outside of his business, an old fashioned smoke house, it draws customers in like crazy!
He also grows almost exclusively organic.


----------



## Tess

jamesngalveston said:


> I just realized its mid night, what the heck are we all doing up......



I dont know James. Its hard for me to go to bed tonight. I just found out my uncle died abiout 2 AM. Its just really hard


----------



## Pumpkinman

My condolences Tess.


----------



## jamesngalveston

Thanks Tom, I would appreciate..I think i still have your email addy, ill send you my address, send me yours and ill send some stamp money...
Thanks...
Talking big......I saw my first asian tiger shrimp yesterday, it was about 15 inches long....there taking over the waters here.


----------



## Tess

jamesngalveston said:


> The indian tess, in the background of your avatar,how old is it...lol



He is not that old...I worked at a place that made then for tobacco stores, He is cool looking though ant he?? lol My friends all lay claim to him after my death!!


----------



## Tess

Peeps. turn you phone the right way. Geezzz, they are all great pis but im tired of turning my lap top sideways!! Just saying!! Learn to use your phone!!


----------



## MangoMead

Some pics from around my current home, including a little scenery, Thai style 'dollar meals' (a scoop of rice and a scoop of stuff for about a dollar), relaxing at the beach and a snack vendor at the beach.


----------



## Tess

jamesngalveston said:


> I lived in Lucerne, Switzerland from 1974 to 1977... I loved every day of it, snow...oh my god it was amazingly beautiful...
> but now...i as Lori, enjoy my flip flops in January.



OMG, I bet. People here have a fit every time it snows!! I love it!!


----------



## Tess

MangoMead said:


> Some pics from around my current home, including a little scenery, Thai style 'dollar meals' (a scoop of rice and a scoop of stuff for about a dollar), relaxing at the beach and a snack vendor at the beach.



Where is this?? OMG..Not like I dnt love the beach too!!  This all looks amazing, Great shots too


----------



## bchilders

MangoMead said:


> Some pics from around my current home, including a little scenery, Thai style 'dollar meals' (a scoop of rice and a scoop of stuff for about a dollar), relaxing at the beach and a snack vendor at the beach.



Food and scenery look very inviting. Great pics


----------



## MangoMead

Tess said:


> Where is this?? OMG..Not like I dnt love the beach too!!  This all looks amazing, Great shots too



I'm in Thailand, in the very strange city of Pattaya. Don't google pics/video of my current home with kids in the room, lol.


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom those are amazing pictures. This thread is so neat to see the other stuff people do and their surroundings. Loving the posts here.


----------



## jswordy

olusteebus said:


> "1969 Ford Talladega makes its way around the track pre-race. I shot this cuz the car was trailered from California to Talladega for the ride. I live about 4 hours north of Dega, and the guy had needed a rear window for the car. I sent it to him in CA by FedEx, he slapped it in, then trailered the car to Dega for the Aero Warriors Reunion there."
> 
> Ford introduced that new ford at the track. Several dignitaries were there, making speeches. The Mayor of Talladega was there and the Mayor of nearby Lincoln. When the Mayor of Lincoln gave his speech, he said he "was glad to see that Talladega finally got a Ford named after it"



You had to make 650 cars for general sale to "promulgate" the model with NASCAR so it could be run on tracks back in that time. Ford made 700 Talladegas total.


----------



## cmason1957

My wife and I planned a butterfly bush last year by our house. It lives where it is and today I noticed several monarch butterflies on it. I could only get two at a time with the camera on my phone.


----------



## Tess

dangerdave said:


> This was me at eight years old, in Feb. 1972, right after the bandages came off. The result of an unfortunate sledding accident. Can you tell what I ran into?
> 
> Grandma said, "Smile!"



Great Black&Blue Label


----------



## Tess

Red the red tailed hawk!! I see this guy everyday. He has a good hunting spot setting on this line that over looks two farmers fields. Iv seen him lift a squirle in my rear view mirror!! His wing span is amazing!! He eats well and Iv gotten to know him over the past two years!!


----------



## Tess

I love to see him fly it really is beautiful. He screams out this loud scream as he fly's by me!!! I have a lot of native American blood. He is supposed to be part of my totem...What ever  When he lifting a live squirrel or young rabbit its a little heartbreaking for me. He like his meant fresh and they are alive when he lifts them and consumes them  only problem I have with ol Red!!


----------



## Tess

jamesngalveston said:


> Tess, I have been meaning to ask...Is that a cigar indian in the background of your avatar picture...meaning..is it made from wood.



Off topic!!!! James, you know the coolest thing about my avatar photo. I was on my way to a Bob Seger Concert!! Best concert Iv ever been to!! the man still rocks!!! This was a couple years ago. He still has it!!


----------



## WVMountaineerJack

Happy Holloween! We are excersising our Devil on ebay, the balance of good and evil has shifted to far and has become hard to maintain in equillibrium so we are looking for someone else to take over the duties just in time for Holloween. WVMJ


----------



## LoneStarLori

No thanks Jack. He scares me. Cute as he is, I don't think I could sleep with him around the house.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack

We cant either! WVMJ


----------



## jamesngalveston

I wish i had it, i would put it in my x girlfriends front yard..I am sure she was a she devil...it would make her a good mate....LOL


----------



## LoneStarLori

This is the harbor in my little town. It was a beautiful day yesterday. Mid 80's and a nice breeze.


----------



## Tess

LoneStarLori said:


> This is the harbor in my little town. It was a beautiful day yesterday. Mid 80's and a nice breeze.



Port Aransas is beautiful!!


----------



## plowboy

Today's going to be the first day my dog goes hunting with me. Hopefully all that training pays off.


----------



## jamesngalveston

is that a short hair.


----------



## plowboy

Yep, short hair chocolate


----------



## jamesngalveston

fine looking dog....had one for 16 years...had to put her down, and can not bare to get another dog, because she was the best, I dream of her more then my x wives...good luck on the honkers....wish i was there.


----------



## HillPeople

*Hill People Country*

10/6/2013. Fall in New Hampshire


----------



## Sammyk

Gorgeous photos! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Thig

Pic of my great grandfather (standing) and his brother with their still. Taken in the early 1900's. I guess making alcohol runs in the family.


----------



## LoneStarLori

Ha! Thig, that's an awesome picture. I'm sure your great grandpa is proud of you. Either that or he's saying "why is that boy fooling around with sissy wine? He should be brewing the _good stuff'._


----------



## Thig

LoneStarLori said:


> Ha! Thig, that's an awesome picture. I'm sure your great grandpa is proud of you. Either that or he's saying "why is that boy fooling around with sissy wine? He should be brewing the good stuff'.



I have it matted and framed in my office, leads to a lot of conversations. I thought about trying the "other" but we can't discuss that here.


----------



## Sammyk

Very neat photo! I would cherish forever if it were mine.


----------



## cimbaliw

Just got back from Napa pilgrimage will post more soon


----------



## jswordy

At a swap meet... $3,000...





Friend sent me a car part plus a little box art...





Alabama roadside find...





This curved back window is worth $900 alone...


----------



## ibglowin

We want a "trip report"! 



cimbaliw said:


> Just got back from Napa pilgrimage will post more soon


----------



## Rocky

Jim, did you buy the 'Cuda or the Studebaker? (or both!?)


----------



## MonteroRed

Got second place for my sandhill plum


----------



## cimbaliw

Napa photos are here. "Trip" is right. We were treated to some fine wines, great sights and new friends. I put comments on soem of the pictures but I don't know if they're accessible.

BC


----------



## Runningwolf

Great pictures BC!


----------



## Tess

thanks for sharing all the great photos!! Can wait to see more of the Napa pilgrimage!!


----------



## jswordy

Rocky said:


> Jim, did you buy the 'Cuda or the Studebaker? (or both!?)



Nope. I regret not picking up the '50 Studebaker Champion, though. He'd sanded it all down to metal and clearcoated it, so you could see everywhere it would need work. That car company was way ahead of its time.


----------



## jswordy

A friend of mine who lives in Illinois took this pic in the middle of the desert as he was returning from buying his uncle's former drag race car out of a guy's back yard in Arizona, where it had ended up a few transactions after his uncle sold it in the early '70s in Illinois. How he managed to track the car down after years of pursuit is quite a story. It is now completely restored to how his uncle had it, and he races it at local strips.


----------



## ibglowin

Nice pics! The comments didn't seem to be accessible to me. Which wineries did you go to?

We did a huge road trip back in 2010 that hit not only Napa but we then went North to Seattle and Washington wine country. 

Pics are here: 2010 Road Trip


----------



## Scott

Ya said any photo right?


----------



## vernsgal

pumkins in the maternity ward


----------



## Sammyk

Cute photo!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## sour_grapes

Vineyards overlooking Lake Geneva (Switzerland):


----------



## jamesngalveston

hey sourgrapes, ever go to barnacle buds/


----------



## Tess

A Halloweenish sunrise over the back om my house


----------



## jamesngalveston

Now, if you could have got the old dead tree with buzzards in the foreground, you would have a prize winner........nice sunset...


----------



## Tess




----------



## sour_grapes

jamesngalveston said:


> hey sourgrapes, ever go to barnacle buds/



Hey, James,

Yes I have, but only once. We had a little neighborhood pontoon boat trip up and down the three rivers, and we stopped in at Barnacle Buds for a brew or two. I take it you would recommend it for dinner?


----------



## sour_grapes

Near Graz, Austria


----------



## TomK-B

A famous Austrian to go with Austrian vineyards.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Tess

sour_grapes said:


> Near Graz, Austria



Wow, thats amazing Paul. Do you live here or was this a trip?


----------



## Tess

forget it I see where your in Milwaukee. Military??


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jamesngalveston

sour grapes, I have eaten burgers in about every state, theres is by far one of the best.


----------



## Runningwolf

jswordy said:


>



Jim what are we suppose to be looking at. Is that a cub cadet with a sickle bar on it?


----------



## Thig

Runningwolf said:


> Jim what are we suppose to be looking at. Is that a cub cadet with a sickle bar on it?



I am looking at the clean shop, no way any work is going on there. I did notice the mower.


----------



## Tess

You know what I noticed all the Styrofoam and peanuts!! I hate dealing with that!! lol Pop a bunch of popcorn or something!!


----------



## sour_grapes

Tess said:


> Wow, thats amazing Paul. Do you live here or was this a trip?



It was on a trip in 2005. At the time, we were living in France for a year on a work-related stint, and went to the region of Graz for a vacation. That vineyard is owned by (distant) relatives of my wife. They treated us like kings! 

Even MORE amazing is that they contacted us recently (out of the blue). I told them I was starting to make kit wines, and they invited me to come back and learn to make wine from them! I doubt it will come to pass, but, boy, that sounds mighty tempting! I really liked Austria a lot -- a lot of the good parts of, say, Germany, without a lot of the downside.

Here is a view from a _heuriger_, which is a kind of rural tavern where they can serve only wine made on their premises, followed by a funny firestation, and then an elegant, _old_ bakery:


----------



## sour_grapes

jamesngalveston said:


> sour grapes, I have eaten burgers in about every state, theres is by far one of the best.



That is a strong recommendation. I will have to give them a try! 

Sobelman's is my pick (so far) for best burger joint. Or Solly's if you want a _real_ butterburger.


----------



## LoneStarLori

I walked past this carboy a couple of hours after adding the clearing agent and had to stop and look. The backlight was just too perfect not to take a picture. It's like watching a fish tank with all those little particles floating around. Or a nuclear explosion.


----------



## jswordy

Runningwolf and Thing: Yes, it's a 1967 IH Cub Cadet 122 with a Haban Sickle Bar Mower that I restored. It is the first Cub Cadet ever to be featured on the front cover of "Red Power" magazine, the national IH collector's magazine.

The photo was taken shortly after the shop was finally near completion. I was moving in my tools and stuff. People told me to take photos cuz it would never be that clean or that empty again. How right they were!


----------



## the_rayway

Had a recent photo shoot with the family.


----------



## Runningwolf

Great family picture, which one is you? I am guess the lovely lady in pink.


----------



## OilnH2O

sour_grapes said:


> Vineyards overlooking Lake Geneva (Switzerland):



Paul,

That looks like _*Lavaux,*_ my favorite World Heritage Site, the designation by UNESCO for the world's most special places. There are only 21 World Heritage Sites in the US, mostly national parks (Yosemite, Yellowstone, etc) and our most famous monuments (Statue of Liberty, the Liberty Bell and Independence). Most in Europe are cathedrals and castles, except for Lavaux, which is the world's oldest, continuously-used, site where agriculture and people and their culture, are intertwined - and dates from the 11th century. How cool is that?!! 

(picture, below is from our trip there in 2010)

(See http://whc.unesco.org/en/list/1243 )
_The Lavaux Vineyard Terraces, stretching for about 30 km along the south-facing northern shores of Lake Geneva... cover the lower slopes of the mountainside between the villages and the lake. Although there is some evidence that vines were grown in the area in Roman times, the present vine terraces can be traced back to the 11th century, when Benedictine and Cistercian monasteries controlled the area. It is an outstanding example of a centuries-long interaction between people and their environment...._


----------



## sour_grapes

OilnH2O said:


> Paul,
> 
> That looks like _*Lavaux,*_ my favorite World Heritage Site, the designation by UNESCO for the world's most special places.
> 
> [snip]
> 
> (See http://whc.unesco.org/en/list/1243 )
> _The Lavaux Vineyard Terraces, stretching for about 30 km along the south-facing northern shores of Lake Geneva... cover the lower slopes of the mountainside between the villages and the lake. Although there is some evidence that vines were grown in the area in Roman times, the present vine terraces can be traced back to the 11th century, when Benedictine and Cistercian monasteries controlled the area. It is an outstanding example of a centuries-long interaction between people and their environment...._



Right you are! I must tell you that (A) I did not know that the name of the vineyards was Lavaux, and (B) I did not know it was a UNESCO World Heritage Site. We merely went to Lausanne (and Montreux) for a visit, and went for long walk at a bucolic location along the way. That is cool that you recognized it and knew all of that!

Funny that you mentioned Independence Hall as an example; I grew up near there. I had actually been led to believe (falsely, as it turns out) that the sole UNESCO site in Philly was the Eastern State Penitentiary. (I just learned that they applied for, but have not been granted, UNESCO status.)

That long history of wine-growing may help explain this picture of a decorative wall made of gnarled grape vines:


----------



## OilnH2O

There are some great, out-of-the-way places in Europe that remind one that growing and making wine is more than a commercial venture there. One of my most 'Wow' moments was driving through Slovakia and the Ukraine, and seeing grape arbors over "suburban" driveways leading to homes on lots as small as 40-50 feet wide. The cars literally drive up a grape tunnel - now that's making use of available space!


----------



## the_rayway

Runningwolf said:


> Great family picture, which one is you? I am guess the lovely lady in pink.



You bet Dan! 
Funny: The red-head guy is my brother, and the brunette female is my sister. blonde, brunette, red head! All in one family


----------



## plowboy

Here we see the jeep in its natural habitat. It seems to be performing a mating dance with the bolder.


----------



## sour_grapes

How could you have not seen that boulder?! It was right in front of you; you could have easily driven around it!


----------



## Julie

Nice pic, I am assuming you have lockers


----------



## plowboy

Locked rear open front. Seems to do the trick.


----------



## Tess

My husband Dave and our Main Baby Daisy.the Blue Ridge Mountains!! 






Amazing Sunset over our Indiana home


----------



## Tess

Daisy dont look to happy  she wasnt!!


----------



## Tess

THE BEACH!! Damn, the memories!!! Vacation is Vacation!!! Who wouldn't like to be walking on this beach right now???


----------



## TomK-B

Wow, Tess, that's a beautiful picture of the beach!


----------



## ibglowin

Someone says he is "all in"........


----------



## sour_grapes

Actually, I think he may be saying "Ummm, pardon me, but are you going to finish that?"


----------



## Elmer

Last nights Phish Show.
Glens Falls NY
20 min before showtime!


----------



## TomK-B

Here is our Giant Schnauzer, Bella. She's our "guard girl." That yellow thing on the left is the top of our kitchen table. Nothing on it is safe with her around. 




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## jamesngalveston

Elmer, what is a Phish Show....


----------



## Elmer

jamesngalveston said:


> Elmer, what is a Phish Show....




"Much to learn, you still have."

They are a 4 piece rock, funk, jazz, blues, country, jam band. Who have been touring for 30 years!
Not everyones cup of wine, but good music and good times!
I have seen them soo many times I no longer count how many times I have seen them.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAtQ8rR0qag&list=RD02odqcJOo_tt0"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAtQ8rR0qag&list=RD02odqcJOo_tt0[/ame]


----------



## jswordy

Translation: "Thanks for supper!"


----------



## olusteebus

The road to our cabin in Florida. Typical of the flora, all pine trees and palmetto






our back yard, this is Ocean Pond in the Osceola National Forest in north Florida. It is a 1760 acre lake. It has a campground and 25 homes on it.






Our dock before we expanded it and put a roof and bar on it. Water is real low in this pic, usually this vantage point is over water.






Our cabin. We got this cabin for $5000. sounds like a helluva bargain but when we bought it, it was a 800 square foot unairconditioned unheated shack. Also, we lease the property from the U S Forest Service.We expanded it to 2500 feet under roof, including a 12x46 foot front porch.






Our cook shed and bar on the front deck.






It is nothing fancy and we along with some hired help did it all but the wiring and AC. We try to live there off and on for 6 months of the year.


----------



## olusteebus

jswordy said:


> Translation: "Thanks for supper!"



And who would this ungrateful miscreant be?


----------



## Tess

olusteebus said:


> The road to our cabin in Florida. Typical of the flora, all pine trees and palmetto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> our back yard, this is Ocean Pond in the Osceola National Forest in north Florida. It is a 1760 acre lake. It has a campground and 25 homes on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our dock before we expanded it and put a roof and bar on it. Water is real low in this pic, usually this vantage point is over water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our cabin. We got this cabin for $5000. sounds like a helluva bargain but when we bought it, it was a 800 square foot unairconditioned unheated shack. Also, we lease the property from the U S Forest Service.We expanded it to 2500 feet under roof, including a 12x46 foot front porch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our cook shed and bar on the front deck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is nothing fancy and we along with some hired help did it all but the wiring and AC. We try to live there off and on for 6 months of the year.




thats beautiful!!


----------



## Tess

Just for fun


----------



## Tess

olusteebus said:


> And who would this ungrateful miscreant be?



Did you thank yur mom for the meal with that finger?? lol...Just messin


----------



## sour_grapes

I have nothing to do with this picture, but I found it beautiful. (The owner allows links to it.) From http://fineartamerica.com/featured/bella-vida-vineyard-1-sherrie-rieger.html



> Title: Bella Vida Vineyard
> Artist: Sherrie Rieger
> Medium: Photograph
> Photograph Description: This is a photo-painting of Bella Vida Vineyard in the Red Hills of Dundee, Oregon. Fall offers spectacular views of this beautiful vineyard.


----------



## Julie

Tess said:


> Did you thank yur mom for the meal with that finger?? lol...Just messin



Tess, olusteebus was quoting jswordy, who was the gentleman who posted that pic.


----------



## pjd

Some Pennsylvania fall foliage


----------



## Tess

Julie said:


> Tess, olusteebus was quoting jswordy, who was the gentleman who posted that pic.



I was just messin lol


----------



## Tess

Very pretty Phil


----------



## sour_grapes

Phil, are those yours? Is that HDR, or did you use some other effect?


----------



## cimbaliw

After anniversary dinner last night we opted for wine at "The Reserve." A wine bar, hadn't been there before. They've got a nifty nitrogen based tap and delivery system, the picture is one quarter of available wines. I had my first Brunello, took the som's suggestion. I probably should have checked the price first, $28 for the glass. No regrets, it was fantastic!


----------



## sour_grapes

cimbaliw said:


> I had my first Brunello, took the som's suggestion. I probably should have checked the price first, $28 for the glass. No regrets, it was fantastic!



Wow, talk about Bottle Shock! 

At least you can say "Non, je ne regrette rien!"


----------



## pjd

sour_grapes said:


> Phil, are those yours? Is that HDR, or did you use some other effect?


 Paul, Yes those are mine. I have been playing around with Photomatix Pro software. It does a great job with HDR photography.


----------



## plowboy

I left my dog at my mothers for a week. He didn't know what hit him.


----------



## Tess

plowboy said:


> I left my dog at my mothers for a week. He didn't know what hit him.



 that is so cute!!


----------



## jswordy

olusteebus said:


> And who would this ungrateful miscreant be?


 
My neighbor.


----------



## jswordy

*2013 Jack Daniel's Invitational Barbecue, Lynchburg, TN, Oct. 26*


----------



## dangerdave

I don't own a beach house, but I do occasionally play in the Southern Ohio mud!


----------



## sour_grapes

Views along the South Kaibab Trail, descending into the Grand Canyon:


----------



## ibglowin

This is the view from the rim trail about 0.5 miles from my house. Can walk to it in like 5 minutes. The view never gets old!


----------



## GreginND

Vertical garden in Madrid on the side of a building.


----------



## Julie

slour_grapes, what was you in while descending?


----------



## sour_grapes

Julie said:


> slour_grapes, what was you in while descending?



Uhh, hiking boots, sensible shorts, and a baseball cap! :: (+55 lbs of water and gear on my back.  Ugh.)


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> This is the view from the rim trail about 0.5 miles from my house. Can walk to in like 5 minutes. The view never gets old!



That is fantastic, ib. Pardon my ignorance -- Where is that? Is that the San Juan?


----------



## Tess

All fantastic!!


----------



## JOESILVA401

The vineyard of Heitz Cellars; last week in Napa!


----------



## jamesngalveston

went to the side of my garage today, to do some tree trimming, and found these. the long thing is the banana stalk, with a big bloom on the end.
when the flower is open the bananas are ready to pick..


----------



## Julie

sour_grapes said:


> Uhh, hiking boots, sensible shorts, and a baseball cap! :: (+55 lbs of water and gear on my back.  Ugh.)



Oh dear Lord, my knees are knocking just listening to you!


----------



## Tess

jamesngalveston said:


> went to the side of my garage today, to do some tree trimming, and found these. the long thing is the banana stalk, with a big bloom on the end.
> when the flower is open the bananas are ready to pick..



that is soooo awesome James!!


----------



## LoneStarLori

jamesngalveston said:


> went to the side of my garage today, to do some tree trimming, and found these. the long thing is the banana stalk, with a big bloom on the end.
> when the flower is open the bananas are ready to pick..



Wow, I have only seen a banana tree produce one or two times in Texas. My understanding is it has a lot to do with how cold it gets the previous winter.


----------



## Rocky

Just back from the groomer. Amazing what you can still get for $150!


----------



## jamesngalveston

it cost 150.00 to make a dog look like that, i had no idea...I have only had dogs that did not need grooming, (black Labs).


----------



## Pumpkinman

James, that is really cool!


----------



## Rocky

James, the way it is explained to me is some dogs have hair and some have fur. Dogs with hair need cut periodically and fur does not but fur covered dogs shed. Poodles have hair and need grooming about every 6 weeks or so. I should have got them social security numbers and claimed them on my income tax.


----------



## sour_grapes

I have nothing to do with this picture of terraced vineyards, but I love it. I came across it while looking for something else (of course) wine related on Wikipedia. It is from the Douro Valley in Portugal:


----------



## LoneStarLori

Guess what day it is! Nope, not Humpday.
Preparing for the arrival of my new Allinone today.. Yay!


----------



## JOESILVA401

What's "allinone"?


----------



## plowboy

I'm thinking an "all in one" pump but I could be wrong


----------



## plowboy

And since this is a picture thread. 

Rattlesnake. Odds are its the first and last ill come across. Not many rattlers here in the great white north


----------



## jamesngalveston

rocky, yes to the ssn...lol
i really didnt know that it was that expensive to groom a dog.
but you know, when i eat steak my dog eats steak,if i eat chicken so does the dog .there like kids to us.


----------



## jamesngalveston

plowboy, hope you kept the skin.


----------



## plowboy

Nawww, I let the little guy go. They are a endangered or at risk critter up here. Not very lethal ether compared to the Cottenmouth or water moccasins.


----------



## jswordy

Dude in Alabama hit this rattler with a switch (stick to you Yankees) and killed it. Country boy can survive. 15 rattles so about that old in years. Said he had a gun but when it showed its head he was too shaky to fire, so he cut the switch quick and nailed that sucker, then shot it in the head for good measure. Drove it home in his truck bed, danged thing moved while dead when he got home.

Case any tenderfoots out there don't know it, do not handle a dead rattler. They can still bite and inject you while dead. No lie.

Oh yeah - 5 foot 8 inches.

UNDER EDIT: Wild. Plowboy just posted a rattler above and I did not even know it when I made this post. LOL.


----------



## cimbaliw

My wife took this picture several years ago when she went with her mom (filled a last minute cancellation) on a Holyland tour. To this day it's one of my favorites that either one of us has taken.


----------



## jamesngalveston

that is one fat rattler....make a lot of shis kabobs.


----------



## Runningwolf

plowboy said:


> Nawww, I let the little guy go. They are a endangered or at risk critter up here. Not very lethal ether compared to the Cottenmouth or water moccasins.



I didn't think you had rattlers either in Canada. You certainly don't have cottonmouth or water moccasins do you?


----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


> Dude in Alabama hit this rattler with a switch (stick to you Yankees) and killed it. Country boy can survive. 15 rattles so about that old in years. Said he had a gun but when it showed its head he was too shaky to fire, so he cut the switch quick and nailed that sucker, then shot it in the head for good measure. Drove it home in his truck bed, danged thing moved while dead when he got home.
> 
> Case any tenderfoots out there don't know it, do not handle a dead rattler. They can still bite and inject you while dead. No lie.
> 
> Oh yeah - 5 foot 8 inches.
> 
> UNDER EDIT: Wild. Plowboy just posted a rattler above and I did not even know it when I made this post. LOL.



That is either one really short dude, or that snake is a lot more than 5 foot 8.


----------



## plowboy

Nope, nothing that mean here. I think there might be diamondbacks out in Alberta but don't quote me on that. 

We do have garders, puffatters and rat snakes. Nothing that will send you to the ER


----------



## Rocky

Boatboy24 said:


> That is either one really short dude, or that snake is a lot more than 5 foot 8.


 
BB24, It appears that way in the picture but if you look closely he has it on a long branch and is holding it toward the camera.


----------



## jpike01

I want one.


----------



## TomK-B

Well, jpike01, I actually like the one in your avatar better. It's not so ostentatious.


----------



## jpike01

I think your right, I am too redneck for that.


----------



## RCGoodin

*It was a busy Saturday*

Bottled 30 Bottles of Ice Wine and 30 Bottles of Strawberry Chocolate Port.


----------



## LoneStarLori

RCGoodin said:


> Bottled 30 Bottles of Ice Wine and 30 Bottles of Strawberry Chocolate Port.



Now that looks like time well spent. Please let us know how the chocolate port came out.


----------



## RCGoodin

LoneStarLori said:


> Now that looks like time well spent. Please let us know how the chocolate port came out.


 

Hi Lori,

I've made several batches of it. It's from Amazon. I get great reviews on it.

It goes great with a cigar around the camp fire. Definitely a sipping wine and very sweet.


----------



## jswordy

Born overnight Nov. 5. Photographed at ~ 10 hours old.


----------



## olusteebus

jswordy said:


> Born overnight Nov. 5. Photographed at ~ 10 hours old.



How can someone kill something that cute?



How can I eat something so cute?


----------



## jswordy

olusteebus said:


> How can someone kill something that cute?
> 
> 
> 
> How can I eat something so cute?



I like mine medium-rare with smashed taters and corn on the cob.


----------



## Runningwolf

I'm with you on that one Jim


----------



## olusteebus

jswordy said:


> I like mine medium-rare with smashed taters and corn on the cob.



I think I might eat a part of one tonight.

I love cookin an animal


----------



## sour_grapes

The Guggenheim Museum in Bilbao, Spain (Architect: Frank Gehry). I got lucky on the reflection in the river.


----------



## Rocky

I get the feeling I am looking at Noah's ark. Is that intentional for this museum design?


----------



## plowboy

It's cute alright. But rabbit season is about to open up and i learned from Elmer Fudds mistakes. Lol


----------



## RegionRat

jswordy said:


> Born overnight Nov. 5. Photographed at ~ 10 hours old.



Kinda feel like this should have been posted in the _What's For Dinner_ thread....

RR


----------



## sour_grapes

Rocky said:


> I get the feeling I am looking at Noah's ark. Is that intentional for this museum design?



Well, I don't really know. Wikipedia has this to say:

The Solomon R. Guggenheim Foundation selected Frank Gehry as the architect, and its director, Thomas Krens, encouraged him to design something daring and innovative.[10] The curves on the exterior of the building were intended to appear random; the architect said that "the randomness of the curves are designed to catch the light".[11]


It is a striking, beautiful building in person, from any angle. Here is another picture (not mine this time):






He also gave a similar treatment for the Disney Concert Hall in LA:


----------



## iVivid

My wee fella got 2nd place in the leading class


----------



## JohnT

plowboy said:


> It's cute alright. But rabbit season is about to open up and i learned from Elmer Fudds mistakes. Lol


 
I hear you on that one. Just remember to never stick a double-barrel down a rabbit hole. The rabbit will simply tie the gun into a bow-tie so that when you pull the trigger, it will explode in your face.

Can you believe that today's parents actually worry about their kids imitating this?


----------



## Julie

JohnT said:


> I hear you on that one. Just remember to never stick a double-barrel down a rabbit hole. The rabbit will simply tie the gun into a bow-tie so that when you pull the trigger, it will explode in your face.
> 
> Can you believe that today's parents actually worry about their kids imitating this?


 
And they just seem to care about all the 1st person shooter games these kids play on their playstation and xbox!


----------



## jswordy

*Egyptian geese*

There are a lot of Canada geese on the university campus where I work at the campus lake, but the university photographer recently spotted a pair that really look different. Turns out they are Egyptian geese from Africa. They usually are not seen in the U.S. unless they have escaped from a zoo or private collection. These two just showed up one day. They are still there, I saw them just yesterday driving by the lake. They mate for life.


----------



## jswordy

iVivid said:


> My wee fella got 2nd place in the leading class



Congratulations! Awesome. You are rightfully proud.


----------



## LoneStarLori

iVivid said:


> My wee fella got 2nd place in the leading class



What a cute little wee fella he is. And a mighty nice looking sheep. 


Jim, those ducks are beautiful! I'm sure whomever dropped them off knew the university would be a safe haven for them.


----------



## Pumpkinman

.
.
.
.
Pressed my last grapes today........what do I do now?
.
.
.
.


----------



## Rocky

In addition to our two Poodles, Louie and Gina, we are watching Carlo (little guy) and Marley for the weekend while our Daughter is in Florida.


----------



## sour_grapes

Gullfoss, Iceland:


----------



## sour_grapes

Parrots flying free in Brazil:


----------



## ShelleyDickison

Rocky said:


> In addition to our two Poodles, Louie and Gina, we are watching Carlo (little guy) and Marley for the weekend while our Daughter is in Florida.



I have always wanted a miniature poodle, but I always got vetoed. They are beautiful. On a side note my Christmas cactus is blowing also.


----------



## Rocky

Good eye there, Shelley. We had a beautiful Christmas cactus that was huge and I divided it into three pieces. It will take a year or two for it to recover from my "surgery" but at least it is blooming. I also took a planter apart that had the palm, ivy and dieffenbachia and re-planted it. 

Also, Carlo, the small gray Poodle in the picture above is a toy Poodle. Louie in the picture below is a miniature, although he is somewhat of a "porker."


----------



## RegionRat

Now there is a thought.


----------



## pjd

Peggy's Cove lighthouse, Nova Scotia. I would really like to go back there sometime!


----------



## sour_grapes

pjd said:


> Peggy's Cove lighthouse, Nova Scotia. I would really like to go back there sometime!



Yeah, me too! The one and only time I was there, I was about 9 years old. I suspect I would appreciate it a lot more now!! ;^)


----------



## TomK-B

WOW! I'd love to go there for the first time!


----------



## the_rayway

Wow, I haven't been there since I was a teenager. Swimming in the ocean! Let's have a WMT get together this summer - everyone bring a few of their favourite bottles!


----------



## Tess

RegionRat said:


> Now there is a thought.



On sale the 15th http://drinksbagcompany.com/


----------



## RegionRat

Tess said:


> On sale the 15th http://drinksbagcompany.com/



Tess, Is that one you are holding in your Avatar?

RR


----------



## pjd

One of the most beautiful cities in North America and also the oldest one! Quebec City, Quebec Canada. I loved visiting there!


----------



## Rocky

Phil, How do you get a picture like that with no people in it?


----------



## sour_grapes

Train station at Usa, Japan:


----------



## GreginND

Nice. I'll be on a plane to tokyo tomorrow but I won't be in u s a.


----------



## sour_grapes

GreginND said:


> Nice. I'll be on a plane to tokyo tomorrow but I won't be in u s a.



Wow, you get around! Good for you. I hope you have as good food treats there as you did in España. Visit an Izakaya for us!


----------



## Tess

You sure do. I hope you have someone with you!! Company that far from home is priceless! Look forward to your pics and updates!!


----------



## Tess

Boatboy24 said:


> That is either one really short dude, or that snake is a lot more than 5 foot 8.



Its Timber rattlers in Southern KY where my people are from. Thats a big one. I have seen the diamond backs of Texas also when I lived there. 
Its hard to enplane to people who dont live with poisonous snakes to try to understand. 
You can get comfortable and you relax. I mean you can go weeks and weeks with out seeing one and then there you are... Face to face!! 
I honestly still dont understand it. 
My gandma would run out if you yelled rattle snake and cut its head off like a pioneer women. She was protecting her family. They were not aloud to breed close to the house if they could prevent it. EVERYONE THEY SAW THEY KILLED!! Same thing with bears!! Sighhhhh... my phobia and they decided to reestablish the black bear and elk in southern KY. Spear me!! I don want to hear it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I really dont!!!!!!!!!!!!
Anyway, I was never aloud to go berry picking when I was a kid in KY. 
One summer I was with a new friend I had made.
Im sorry to say I was so young I dont remember her name. It was one summer day. One Honorable summer day. 
We were about 7. I was anyway. she was close enough... We were playing and had wondered out to far from the house and into a berry patch. As much as I had been warned I followed her. 
I was always told "Never leave the yard!!"
She was local so I though she knows better then me. I was just tying to fit in and keep up. 
We had picked a few berries and ate them right there off the bush. they were sweet and wonderful. 
She had put some berries in her shirt tail to hold them. I did too!
She bent over and they all spilled out on the ground. She simply bent over over to pick them up off the ground. 
God, It happened so fast . It was a timber rattler and it got her on face.
The closer to your heart the lesser your chance. 
By the time the Ambulance got there her face and shoulders were black!! Its was awful. She died before she got to the hospital. After that day I walked from the door to the car. I never played in the yard again like that.


----------



## Tess

Tess said:


> Its Timber rattlers in Southern KY where my people are from. Thats a big one. I have seen the diamond backs of Texas also when I lived there.
> Its hard to enplane to people who dont live with poisonous snakes to try to understand.
> You can get comfortable and you relax. I mean you can go weeks and weeks with out seeing one and then there you are... Face to face!!
> I honestly still dont understand it.
> My gandma would run out if you yelled rattle snake and cut its head off like a pioneer women. She was protecting her family. They were not aloud to breed close to the house if they could prevent it. EVERYONE THEY SAW THEY KILLED!! Same thing with bears!! Sighhhhh... my phobia and they decided to reestablish the black bear and elk in southern KY. Spear me!! I don want to hear it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I really dont!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Anyway, I was never aloud to go berry picking when I was a kid in KY.
> One summer I was with a new friend I had made.
> Im sorry to say I was so young I dont remember her name. It was one summer day. One Honorable summer day.
> We were about 7. I was anyway. she was close enough... We were playing and had wondered out to far from the house and into a berry patch. As much as I had been warned I followed her.
> I was always told "Never leave the yard!!"
> She was local so I though she knows better then me. I was just tying to fit in and keep up.
> We had picked a few berries and ate them right there off the bush. they were sweet and wonderful.
> She had put some berries in her shirt tail to hold them. I did too!
> She bent over and they all spilled out on the ground. She simply bent over over to pick them up off the ground.
> God, It happened so fast . It was a timber rattler and it got her on face.
> The closer to your heart the lesser your chance.
> By the time the Ambulance got there her face and shoulders were black!! Its was awful. She died before she got to the hospital. After that day I walked from the door to the car. I never played in the yard again like that.



Margaret!! Her first name was Margaret!! (blush)


----------



## iVivid

OMG Tess that's terrible for a young memory.
So grateful to live in NZ; worst thing we have is a whitetail spider or Katipo spider; pretty harmless really.
My Mum lived in South Africa until 45 years ago when she came here. She still shakes out her gumboots.
45 years. Truly.


----------



## Tess

iVivid said:


> OMG Tess that's terrible for a young memory.
> So grateful to live in NZ; worst thing we have is a whitetail spider or Katipo spider; pretty harmless really.
> My Mum lived in South Africa until 45 years ago when she came here. She still shakes out her gumboots.
> 45 years. Truly.



My mom and Dad were from Appalachia. I was too I guess but we moved to Cincinnati and from then on it was always the summers for me. They always called it "down home" It was a horrible memory, it really was, I was also reminded tonight that I did get over it !! Now, I dont know if I really saw her or I just layed awake that night listening to my parents!! I think I saw it but I may have been just young and impressionable. I can see my mom and dad not letting me see all that but I can also see me staying up that night and hearing them talk. the details. Who could sleep after that?? Its funny how it all works. I can see it in my mind!! when reminded of so many good memories. I did get over it and see
things that happened later.I remember wonderful times with my sisters and cousins on a swinging bridge in Stony fork KY. So how messed up can a kids mind me??


----------



## Tess

Tess said:


> My mom and Dad were from Appalachia. I was too I guess but we moved to Cincinnati and from then on it was always the summers for me. They always called it "down home" It was a horrible memory, it really was, I was also reminded tonight that I did get over it !! Now, I dont know if I really saw her or I just layed awake that night listening to my parents!! I think I saw it but I may have been just young and impressionable. I can see my mom and dad not letting me see all that but I can also see me staying up that night and hearing them talk. the details. Who could sleep after that?? Its funny how it all works. I can see it in my mind!! when reminded of so many good memories. I did get over it and see
> things that happened later.I remember wonderful times with my sisters and cousins on a swinging bridge in Stony fork KY. So how messed up can a kids mind me??



Messed up enough to recover I guess!


----------



## Tess

I really do believe I never played in that yard again and my sister told me tonight it did take me a couple of years but I did start to play with them again. Some of the best times of my life as I was reminded!


----------



## Tess

iVivid said:


> OMG Tess that's terrible for a young memory.
> So grateful to live in NZ; worst thing we have is a whitetail spider or Katipo spider; pretty harmless really.
> My Mum lived in South Africa until 45 years ago when she came here. She still shakes out her gumboots.
> 45 years. Truly.




LMAO....What the hell is a gumboot Chic?? Not making fun!!! Surly not of you!! It just anything about our different and heritage. Then its just funny!! lol


----------



## pjd

Rocky said:


> Phil, How do you get a picture like that with no people in it?


 
Real early in the morning!


----------



## sour_grapes

GreginND said:


> Nice. I'll be on a plane to tokyo tomorrow but I won't be in u s a.



Did someone say "Tokyo"?


----------



## GaDawg

We have timber rattlers, but the most common poisonous snake around Georgia is probably a copperhead.


----------



## ibglowin

Rocky said:


> Phil, How do you get a picture like that with no people in it?



Photoshop is your friend when you need to remove unwanted people, telephone lines and poles etc.


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Photoshop is your friend when you need to remove unwanted people



Do they have one that works in real life?


----------



## DirtyDawg10




----------



## iVivid

Tess said:


> LMAO....What the hell is a gumboot Chic?? Not making fun!!! Surly not of you!! It just anything about our different and heritage. Then its just funny!! lol



Laughing... um, rubber boots, like we wear on the farm!
One of our North Island towns even has a corrugated iron one (pic).
And Fred Dagg does a song! Pretty old now, but cool!
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQfb_TzCKQ0[/ame]

Consider the gumboot education begun


----------



## ibglowin

Bwahahahahaha! 





sour_grapes said:


> Do they have one that works in real life?


----------



## jswordy




----------



## plowboy

Let there be snow


----------



## Runningwolf

I took a ride along lake Erie tonight it was so beautiful. To think we had five inches of snow a few days ago.


----------



## sour_grapes

Thig said:


> Pic of my great grandfather (standing) and his brother with their still. Taken in the early 1900's. I guess making alcohol runs in the family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 10957





I knew his youngest child. She was just a moonshiner's daughter, but I loved her still......


----------



## Runningwolf

WOW attaching a photo from the phone is nearly impossible


----------



## plowboy

Is that Erie pa?


----------



## ffemt128

Dan's picture if I'm correct is down the road from the Freeport Inn. The block there my daughter burried a dead fish she found in the sand. I'll thate that part of Erie over going to the beaches on Presque Isle anyday. I'm not one for crowds or commercialized beaches. We had so much fun along tbe beaches in Northeast Pa the last 2 years. Will definitely be renting another house next year.


----------



## Runningwolf

plowboy said:


> Is that Erie pa?



As Doug noted above, this is North East,PA just about 15 miles east of Erie along the shores.


----------



## RegionRat

Just another boring day at the office.


RR


----------



## jamesngalveston

have seen that many many times.


----------



## sour_grapes

Those are in the Hippodrome in Istanbul. The rocky obelisk is the "Walled Obelisk." The closer one is the Obelisk of Theodosius. Juxtaposition of old and new:


----------



## michael-s

*Sailing*

Where I spent a lot of my time this summer, after retiring.


----------



## sour_grapes

sour_grapes said:


> Juxtaposition of old and new:


I forgot to say where that is from. Those are in the Hippodrome in Istanbul. The rocky obelisk is the "Walled Obelisk." The closer one is the Obelisk of Theodosius.

The rocky-looking obelisk is actually the newer of the two. Its exact date of construction is not known, but it was probably built in that spot in the 4th or 5th century. It was repaired in the 10th century by Constantine VII.

The Obelisk of Theodosius (the one with the carvings on it) is much older. It was carved deep in Egypt (at Luxor) in ~1450 BC. After resting there for about 1800 years, it was moved by Constantius II some 500 miles to Alexandria, on the Mediterranean coast. It only stayed there for about 33 years, before Theodosius I had it moved to the capital city of Constantinople (now Istanbul, of course) in 390 AD. (Unfortunately, the move cost the obelisk about 40% of its height.) 

The juxtaposition of old and new I was referring to was the man with the cell phone, walking beneath this 3500 year old obelisk, but I suppose it could refer to the "old" obelisk and the "new" obelisk.


----------



## HillPeople

*Beaver Moon*

The vines have gone to sleep up here in the North Country.


----------



## dangerdave

*Henry & Belinda*

Very nice photos, everyone!

This picture was given to me by a remote family member. I would like you to meet my Great Grandfather's Grandparents (on my mother's side) , Henry W. Elicker [1825-1901] and Belinda (Snyder) Elicker [1834-1910]. The picture was taken in Troy, Ohio in 1899.

The photo was very scratched up and stained with water marks. I have spent the past several weeks (a few hours at a time) cleaning it up with the GIMP Heal Tool. I've got cramps in my mouse clicker!

Happy-looking old folks, ain't they!


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Nice pic Dave. I think I see grape vines growing in the left side of the picture


----------



## TomK-B

Dave, if that's not the salt of the earth, I don't know what is.


----------



## jamesngalveston

great pic dave, can you imagine wearing that much clothes in texas when its 99 and 99 percent humidity....and you have to remember,,,baths at most were once a week back then......amazing how far we have came since then....


----------



## JohnT

My thinking is that, back then, getting your picture taken was a real big deal. the probably have on their "Sunday best".


----------



## sour_grapes

U-Bahn entrance in Frankfurt, Germany:


----------



## mromilio

Early morning run art Disney's Port Orleans French Quarter resort, November 6, 2013


----------



## Boatboy24

mromilio said:


> View attachment 11909
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Early morning run art Disney's Port Orleans French Quarter resort, November 6, 2013



I was down there that same week. Perfect weather!


----------



## mromilio

Boatboy24 said:


> I was down there that same week. Perfect weather!



Boy, you said it. Not a drop of rain the whole week. Not too cold at night. Good times.


----------



## pjd

30 days from now I will be back watching these!


----------



## Gwand

A river I tried to kayak but failed


----------



## RegionRat

Here is the latest work out craze


----------



## ibglowin

The Plaza in Santa fe all lit up for the Holidays. One of my favorite places to play tourista and have a romantic "after dinner stroll" with my wife.








And one more with a little snow.


----------



## TomK-B

Mike, is that the one in front of the Governor's Palace?


----------



## GreginND

Public restroom entrance near Asakusa in Tokyo.


----------



## Gwand

Last summer at Hubbard glacier


----------



## ibglowin

Yes! If you turn around in both pics you would be looking at the Governor's Palace where they sell the jewelry underneath the Portal.



TomK-B said:


> Mike, is that the one in front of the Governor's Palace?


----------



## Gwand

Lucky enough to see mount Denali appear from cloud cover. Also luck enough not to spook this grizzly. I love Alaska.


----------



## Gwand

Here is the bear.


----------



## sour_grapes

For the mathematically inclined, here is how you calculate a square root:


----------



## jamesngalveston

right up seths alley....bet he loves this...


----------



## RegionRat

*Bald Eagles Sighting*

They have been flying around the firehouse for the last few weeks. I have been bringing a camera to work every day in hopes of getting a few pics. These pictures were shot from a little under 1/4 mile away. I wish they would nest in that tree.



RR


----------



## Gwand

My friend took this pic sitting next to me in a raft paddling through an eagle preserve this summer in Alaska.


----------



## Gwand

Here is the photographer.


----------



## RegionRat

Gwand said:


> My friend took this pic sitting next to me in a raft paddling through an eagle preserve this summer in Alaska.



Now that is a great picture!


RR


----------



## Runningwolf

WOW that is one of the best eagle pictures I've seen. I seen them flying over the vineyards once in a while. There is a nest about a 1/2 mile a way on the shores of Lake Erie. There's also a few nests near my house and it's always a treat to see them.


----------



## pjd

This is Ozzie, a male bald eagle that has nested in North Fort Myers Florida for over 20 years. He and his mate Harriet has hatched dozens of eaglets during the last 23 years. The nest actually has a web cam that you can view here: http://www.dickpritchettrealestate.com/eagle-feed.html I love watching these birds!


----------



## pjd

Crabapple Ice Wine anyone?


----------



## ffemt128

My dad and step mother gave this to my wife and me yesterday. They had a local artist draw it.


----------



## RCGoodin

One of my favorites.....................


----------



## RCGoodin

Another favorite of mine...


----------



## sour_grapes

Looking down into a spring-fed tarn in the Olympic Peninsula:


----------



## Gwand

Last Christmas dinner menu in Peru


----------



## the_rayway

Because, it's awesome. And true.


----------



## vernsgal

I can follow the directions. it said to let the bird chill in the sink for a few hours.


----------



## Fabiola

ibglowin said:


> Yes! If you turn around in both pics you would be looking at the Governor's Palace where they sell the jewelry underneath the Portal.



Gotta love New Mexico, not quite new, neither Mexico...


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jamesngalveston

what is that.


----------



## Gwand

Jim. Is that your wine pump


----------



## jswordy

1971 Ford 429. 360 stock horsepower, going to be 500.


----------



## jamesngalveston

you got some major work to get it to 500 and a few good parts.


----------



## TomK-B

Don't see one of those very often these days.


----------



## olusteebus

jswordy said:


> 1971 Ford 429. 360 stock horsepower, going to be 500.



wouldn't that fit in my 74 f100?


----------



## jswordy

jamesngalveston said:


> you got some major work to get it to 500 and a few good parts.



No, it's not like it was back in the day. 500 hp is a bolt-on deal.


----------



## jswordy

olusteebus said:


> wouldn't that fit in my 74 f100?



Yes. Came out of a Mercury Marquis. That's when cars were BIG!


----------



## the_rayway

Ahh Vegas, I miss you.


----------



## sour_grapes

A little Vegas goes a loooong way.


----------



## olusteebus

MonteroRed said:


> Smoked cheese and plumb wine
> View attachment 7779



How do you smoke cheese? Looks good. you need my address?


----------



## olusteebus

This is a very old apartment building on the Southside of Birmingham, Alabama. It is in a pretty nice section of town. Has not been upgraded into luxury apartments. Too bad. It's name is Quinlan Castle. It is owned by Southern Reseach Institute for storage. They may do something with it.


----------



## JohnT

olusteebus said:


> How do you smoke cheese? Looks good. you need my address?


 
1) shred cheese, 
2) stuff into center of a rolled up rolling paper, 
3) tamp one end and light the other, 
4) take a long drawn out and satisfying puff.


----------



## olusteebus

JohnT said:


> 1) shred cheese,
> 2) stuff into center of a rolled up rolling paper,
> 3) tamp one end and light the other,
> 4) take a long drawn out and satisfying puff.



No, I did not mean that way. I mean to eat. you just misunderstood I guess


----------



## MonteroRed

olusteebus said:


> How do you smoke cheese? Looks good. you need my address?



Well let's see. I use a rather heavy built offset smoker its kinda big at least 1/4 inch thick steel. With the heat management plate I got from all things BBQ I can easily maintain a constant heat without spikes one way or the other. I build a small pile of coals and put apple wood chips and keep feeding it to maintain smoke. If you can keep the temp down to about 115° for 45 min. That's it. Then vacuum seal to draw in smoke. I usually cut the block rectangle cheese length wise so its like a stick of butter. That way you can just slice it once for cracker size. And better smoke coverage.


----------



## MonteroRed

I'm smoking salmon and cheese this weekend if you want pictures.


----------



## cedarswamp

jswordy said:


> Yes. Came out of a Mercury Marquis. That's when cars were BIG!



My first car was a '73 Mercury Marquis Brougham with a 429, stomp the pedal, I swear I could see the gas gauge drop.  Picked her up for $400, wish I still had that car, she was clean.


----------



## olusteebus

MonteroRed said:


> I'm smoking salmon and cheese this weekend if you want pictures.



That's ok, I think I will send you my address instead!

I have access to a smoker that has a separate box on it. I suppose I could maintain a temp of a little over 110 if I built a small fire with charcoal briquets, place the cheese as far away as I could. I would not be able to vacuum seal the smoker but if the cooking chamber filled up with smoke shouldn't that smoke the cheese. 

I hope I could maintain that low temp.


----------



## jamesngalveston

olusteebus, thats exactly how i do some of my white cheese i get from wisconsin...
i have even smoked cheese curds...which are excllent smoked.


----------



## Boatboy24

Olusteebus, 

I think the vacuum seal is on the cheese after it comes off the smoker.


----------



## cimbaliw

How do you smoke cheese?

Low and slow with all of those left over oak cubes and chips from kits gone by.


----------



## Runningwolf

cimbaliw said:


> How do you smoke cheese?
> 
> Low and slow with all of those left over oak cubes and chips from kits gone by.



Dang buddy, you just reminded me what I forgot to bring home tonight. I pulled a 30" oak plank out of a tank a few days ago and plan on cutting it up to use it on my grill at home.


----------



## Boatboy24

cimbaliw said:


> How do you smoke cheese?
> 
> Low and slow with all of those left over oak cubes and chips from kits gone by.



Exactly. I have a weber smokey mountain, which is an upright smoker. Light just a few coals with a piece of smoke wood and put ice in the drip pan. 

Buster: I imagine you could do something similar with an offset. Small fire in the fire box, with some ice and your cheese in the main chamber.


----------



## MonteroRed

olusteebus said:


> That's ok, I think I will send you my address instead!
> 
> I have access to a smoker that has a separate box on it. I suppose I could maintain a temp of a little over 110 if I built a small fire with charcoal briquets, place the cheese as far away as I could. I would not be able to vacuum seal the smoker but if the cooking chamber filled up with smoke shouldn't that smoke the cheese.
> 
> I hope I could maintain that low temp.



If it's as cold as it is here that should do the trick. I also put the cheese on the furthest side to help with melting. I vacuum seal the cheese after smoking with vacuum storage plastic bags


----------



## JohnT

olusteebus said:


> No, I did not mean that way. I mean to eat. you just misunderstood I guess


 
Hey mon, Me don't worry 'bout it.. I smoke da cheese Jamaican Chef!

ere me video... 

http://192.168.102.240:15871/cgi-bin/blockpage.cgi?ws-session=1284110871


----------



## jamesngalveston

smoked brie....are natural smoked cheddar...making me hungry.


----------



## jamesngalveston

using oven cleaner to strip 1930 dresser and restore..(found in alley). 100 percent black walnut made


----------



## jamesngalveston

turock old barn wood...it was 1 t and g that had been up in the air for about 80 years...nice red color and hard as nails....


----------



## jamesngalveston

reclaimed redwood from old redwood furniture..bar in guest kitchen.


----------



## ibglowin

Beautiful work James!


----------



## jamesngalveston

thank you...i like doing it...i hate to throw old wood away.


----------



## GreginND

Oven cleaner to strip furniture? Haven't heard of that before. I will have to try it.


----------



## jamesngalveston

the trick is dont leave on for more then about 5 minutes....get it off guickly then rinse with water...no sanding required after that, it will be smooth as the original.


----------



## Pumpkinman

.
.
.
The "White Death" as I like to call it, after the storm, the total accumulation was in the neighborhood of 10-12 inches before a few hrs of sleet and a little rain...this should make for an interesting afternoon and evening shuffling the kids around to and from work, both of my kids work at a mall with Christmas hrs until midnight or 1 am...... 
.
.
.
Yep, I'm not to proud to post a pic that I took through a window with a screen...lol...too damn cold to go out there and take it...LMAO!!!
.
..
.


----------



## jamesngalveston

good luck....stay warm,stay safe, make sure you dont break a cork screw.


----------



## plowboy

Santa paws is coming to town


----------



## vernsgal

my girlfriend had a spy checking her out through the window


----------



## Julie

plowboy said:


> Santa paws is coming to town



Good looking pup you have there. Have you pasted up I the pets thread!


----------



## Pumpkinman

.
.Wine Diamonds/crystals
.
.
.
.


----------



## plowboy

vernsgal said:


> my girlfriend had a spy checking her out through the window



Damn, that's a nice buck. Wish he dropped in on me.


----------



## plowboy

Had bucket of rain fall last night. Once the sun went down thing turned pretty slick. It's still raining, so much so that the walls in the basement have started to seep

The sunflowers I leave up for the birds 







The choke cherry tree 






The cloths line. 






I guess there are a lot of places without power but we alway seem to dodge outages.


----------



## GreginND

Some scenes from 4 Elements on the winter solstice.


----------



## olusteebus

Brrrr 

but pretty


----------



## ShelleyDickison

GreginND said:


> Some scenes from 4 Elements on the winter solstice.




I could see some of them as wine labels. Beautiful.


----------



## olusteebus

ShelleyDickison said:


> I could see some of them as wine labels. Beautiful.



Especially the middle one. Maybe for Ice riesling.


----------



## Winenoob66

RegionRat said:


> Now there is a thought.



Hmmmm so that's why women need big purses


----------



## the_rayway

Here are the tattoos my husband and I got a few years ago. Haven't had a chance to add to our collection since then (before kids!). 

Note: These pictures may be quite large - if they are, is there a mod or someone that could make them smaller in format?


----------



## JohnT

Rayway 

Do those tattoos represent anything?


----------



## jamesngalveston

i think all tats mean something to the owners... went out with a girl that had a tat of a japanesse flag on her butt. and said made in japan....when asked about it, she said she was born in japan...


----------



## Rocky

Pfew, James. When you said "made in Japan" I was wondering where that was going!


----------



## GreginND

How about an adult sippy cup?


----------



## the_rayway

JohnT said:


> Rayway
> 
> Do those tattoos represent anything?



Hey JohnT,
They were both for people we loved very much and lost: Mine is for my friend Mike, who was a concert violinist, computer genius, and all around eccentric.

My husband's is for his grandmother Iris, who we named our Daughter after. She was one of those hilarious elderly people who never seemed to grow up. Terrible cheat at cards too...


----------



## Simpsini

Leaving Austria on the wing of 2 F-15's


----------



## JohnT

the_rayway said:


> Hey JohnT,
> They were both for people we loved very much and lost: Mine is for my friend Mike, who was a concert violinist, computer genius, and all around eccentric.
> 
> My husband's is for his grandmother Iris, who we named our Daughter after. She was one of those hilarious elderly people who never seemed to grow up. Terrible cheat at cards too...


 
I figured that it must have been something like that... 

So sorry for your losses.


----------



## JohnT

*One content man*

OK, 

Got football on the flat screen (the game just started), 
Got a raging fire in the fireplace, 
got a nice glass of my 2012 cabernet (doing a little quality control) 

This is contentment. The only thing that could make it better is if the DAMN GIANTS COULD MANAGE PULL OFF A WIN ONCE IN A WHILE!!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

Nice man cave John. Slot Machine, large screen tv, fireplace, a ten minute chair (ten minutes ad you're sound asleep) and best of all an old regifted Swiss army knife! . I hope your Giants win.


----------



## Boatboy24

What time zone are you in, John? I didn't think the Giants game was on until Sunday.

Either way, looks like you're settling down for a nice afternoon.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Raelene,
Nice Tats, I have a few dedicated to my father, and a half sleeve that I got because it just felt right at the time, my wife has two discrete tats on her ankles that to me are as sexy as all hell....lol
maybe I'll post pics of mine.


----------



## JohnT

Boatboy24 said:


> What time zone are you in, John? I didn't think the Giants game was on until Sunday.
> 
> Either way, looks like you're settling down for a nice afternoon.


 
Took the photo during last week's game.


----------



## the_rayway

Pumpkinman said:


> Raelene,
> Nice Tats, I have a few dedicated to my father, and a half sleeve that I got because it just felt right at the time, my wife has two discrete tats on her ankles that to me are as sexy as all hell....lol
> maybe I'll post pics of mine.



Thanks Tom! We love our tattoos  I have another on my shoulder - the lilies my Dad grew for my wedding bouquet; and Bryan has a dragon on his leg. We're hoping to add to our collections as budget permits. Darn things are expensive though!

Would love to see pics of yours!


----------



## ShelleyDickison

This is one I can show. It's in honor of my 4 granddaughters.


----------



## ShelleyDickison

SHHH.......They are sleeping.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Rocky

Jim, nice work. What is it? I see a mechanical fuel pump mounting so it has to be vintage. Spin on oil filters began somewhere in the 1960's. Blue mans it is probably a Ford.


----------



## olusteebus

Rocky said:


> Jim, nice work. What is it? I see a mechanical fuel pump mounting so it has to be vintage. Spin on oil filters began somewhere in the 1960's. Blue mans it is probably a Ford.



Just looking at it, I would say it is a 390 cu ford truck motor. I say that because I remember him showing it a couple of weeks ago!


----------



## Geronimo




----------



## pjd

I thought this little raccoon was so cute!


----------



## jswordy

olusteebus said:


> Just looking at it, I would say it is a 390 cu ford truck motor. I say that because I remember him showing it a couple of weeks ago!


 
1971 Ford 429 out of a Mercury Marquis. Original 78,000 mile engine. It'll be topped with Edelbrock RPM heads, manifold and a Quick Fuel carb once I am done being sick. Going in a 1969 Fairlane.

Funny you mention 390 - I have two of those in my shed, a 1968 and a 1969. One is going into a 69 Ranchero, the next project.


----------



## Rocky

Jim, is it still just 429? Looks like some machining took place on the cylinder walls. That is one "big arse" water pump! Once you get it back into the Fairlane, any idea of what wing span you plan to use?


----------



## jswordy

Rocky said:


> Jim, is it still just 429? Looks like some machining took place on the cylinder walls. That is one "big arse" water pump! Once you get it back into the Fairlane, any idea of what wing span you plan to use?


 
Absolutely bone stock on the bores. Zero ring ridge on teardown. I picked a good one! It's been honed, is all. Unfortunately, the oil pan had hit something and that restricted flow to the pickup, so the crank had to go .020 mains and .010 rods. 

A few more build pix, with apologies for stealing the thread...

Comp Thumpr 34-600-5 and block mains...




Crank and mains in...





Pistons in...




Comp double roller timing chain, straight up...




Water pump in and pan test-fit...




Top end to come after I get over this cold. Pencils to around 500 hp and 496 ft-lbs torque over 1,500-6,000 rpm. Should be a fun street engine.

Look on the block, you can see 460 cast in it. It's in several places. That's cuz the only diff between 429 and 460 engines is the stroke. While most would swap the crank and rods and go 460, I wanted a 429. That short 429 stroke is gonna be responsive on the road.


----------



## olusteebus

I was very close. I knew it was a ford. I missed a few other salient points but other than that, I was spot on. 

Should be a pretty hot fairlane.


----------



## Geronimo




----------



## Geronimo




----------



## Runningwolf

Geronimo, I must have missed something. I absolutely love your pictures but how about some information. Are you taking these pictures and where at? Keep them coming!


----------



## Geronimo

They are just older pics from when I used to carry a camera on vacations. The cougar is from Como Zoo, St Paul, MN. The wolf is from the Minnesota Zoo in Eagan, MN. The raccoons were a surprise on a morning hike at Forestville State Park in southeastern MN.

I've won some awards for photography. This one in particular. It was near Wabasha MN on the Mississippi River.


----------



## Geronimo

Oh yeah, I have a web site

www.jimaamot.com


----------



## olusteebus

fantastic shots


----------



## Runningwolf

Geronimo all I can say is "wow". I look at each and everyone of the photo's on your web site. They are beautiful.


----------



## ShelleyDickison

Geronimo said:


> They are just older pics from when I used to carry a camera on vacations. The cougar is from Como Zoo, St Paul, MN. The wolf is from the Minnesota Zoo in Eagan, MN. The raccoons were a surprise on a morning hike at Forestville State Park in southeastern MN.
> 
> I've won some awards for photography. This one in particular. It was near Wabasha MN on the Mississippi River.




I loved driving up 61 to the Cities. The most count at Eagles we seen were 63. It's a beautiful drive.


----------



## Geronimo

Thanks guys, I really appreciate the kind words. I'm thinking about doing a lot more traveling in the future and I might start building the web site up again. Many of those early pics were taken with a 1st generation digital camera (2002-2004). My newest camera is SO much more capable.


----------



## Gwand

New Years Eve bottle count


----------



## dangerdave

Meet _Skylah_, my new grandaughter! Born at 6:46pm today---January 1st! 7 pounds 12 ounces and 17.75 inches long. Health and strong!


----------



## ShelleyDickison

dangerdave said:


> Meet _Skylah_, my new grandaughter! Born at 6:46pm today---January 1st! 7 pounds 12 ounces and 17.75 inches long. Health and strong!
> 
> She is beautiful. Congratulations to you and the family.


----------



## Julie

Congrats Dave, isn't it great to have a Granddaughter? We got out second one on December 1st.


----------



## Runningwolf

Congratulations Dave!


----------



## Johngottshall

Congratulations Dave


----------



## Winenoob66

Gratz Dave


----------



## vernsgal

Congratulations Dave! What a great way to start your New Year! She's beautiful!!


----------



## the_rayway

How wonderful Dave! Congrats to you and your family!


----------



## Pumpkinman

Congrats Grandpa...errr....dave!
She is beautiful, what a great way to start off the new year!
God Bless!


----------



## vernsgal

Me and Trevor Linden For those that don't know the name- One of the all time best (so far) for the Vancouver Canucks. His number was retired and hung in the rafters Dec.2008


----------



## Geronimo

dangerdave said:


> Meet _Skylah_, my new grandaughter! Born at 6:46pm today---January 1st! 7 pounds 12 ounces and 17.75 inches long. Health and strong!



Congratulations Dave!


----------



## JohnT

Dave, 

Simply adorable! What a cutie! Congrats!


----------



## Gwand

dangerdave said:


> Meet _Skylah_, my new grandaughter! Born at 6:46pm today---January 1st! 7 pounds 12 ounces and 17.75 inches long. Health and strong!



Have wonderful. Congratulations Dave.


----------



## plowboy

Well the -22*c weather has forced me inside. The man cave has become a little girly because of it


----------



## Geronimo

Looks like you're going to mount a rifle scout on a Singer sewing machine


----------



## plowboy

Hahahahaha nope that my marlin's scope. It's in peaces right now as I touch up some rust on the barrel. Adding some swivels to the stock for a sling too. For a 50+ year old rifle that spent too much time in a damp farmhouse basement it's still a tack driver.


----------



## pjd

dangerdave said:


> Meet _Skylah_, my new grandaughter! Born at 6:46pm today---January 1st! 7 pounds 12 ounces and 17.75 inches long. Health and strong!



Congratulations Dave! Granddaughters are wonderful!


----------



## Runningwolf

Man my wife would love that old sewing machine compared to the junk they sell today.


----------



## plowboy

That's what I have been told. It was a gift from my nana so I'm counting myself lucky. Still getting the hang of things but it sure beats the pants off hand stitching.


----------



## vernsgal

This guy caught a snake at the side of our house and then sat on the pole feasting. I don't think he cared I was there taking photos lol


----------



## pjd

I made friends with this beautiful female Anhinga yesterday. She was sitting on a stump near the waters edge, I called out to her and she came a flying. She is right at my feet in this picture. I snapped a couple dozen shots of her then she went back to her stump.


----------



## Runningwolf

Very cool story there Phil. You have that effect on women!


----------



## sour_grapes

Some pix from my recent tour of Finger Lakes wineries:


----------



## ShelleyDickison

My first mozzarella. It's a bit badly shaped though. I think I need to find some smaller gloves. I used the one forms the rotisserie and they are a bit big for me. We chunked some up, added some olive oil, balsamic vinegar and basil and had it for lunch.


----------



## Runningwolf

WOW two days of sun. This was the rising sun this morning with the blustering snow and wind. Still horrible wind chills though


----------



## Geronimo

We're expecting a high on Monday of -16F and a low of -25F. 

Worst winter in 20 years... maybe longer.


----------



## dangerdave

Ditto at my house, Dan.

FYI: The world's largest bottle of wine measured 3.8 m (12 ft 2 in) tall, 1 m (3 ft 3 in) in diameter and was filled with 2,019.79 litres (444.29 UK gal; 533.57 US gal) of wine. It was created by OK Watterfäscht 2011 (Switzerland) and presented and measured in Watt, Gemeinde Regensdorf, Switzerland, on 9 July 2011. The bottle was filled with "Watter-Wein (Cuvee of Pinot Noir and Dornfelder grapes).


----------



## vernsgal

dangerdave said:


> Ditto at my house, Dan.
> 
> FYI: The world's largest bottle of wine measured 3.8 m (12 ft 2 in) tall, 1 m (3 ft 3 in) in diameter and was filled with 2,019.79 litres (444.29 UK gal; 533.57 US gal) of wine. It was created by OK Watterfäscht 2011 (Switzerland) and presented and measured in Watt, Gemeinde Regensdorf, Switzerland, on 9 July 2011. The bottle was filled with "Watter-Wein (Cuvee of Pinot Noir and Dornfelder grapes).



wow Can I get one of those?


----------



## Winenoob66

lol Party is on @ Dave's


----------



## moesagoodboy

How do you open the world's biggest bottle of wine? Looking around the internet all I could find is the most elaborate corkscrew:






And here is the you tube video:[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSuH9u0kvhU[/ame]


----------



## GreginND

Some photos of the farm. It's -20F (-29C) with 25 mph winds making the windchill about -30. But, when it's bitter cold the sun shines brightly here and the skies are clear. But it is so cold and windy today that the air is filled with superfine ice crystals making it look quite eerie and beautiful. Here are some photos.


----------



## HillPeople

Doesn't look much like grape growing country, does it Greg.


----------



## GreginND

Well, they say the grapes should suffer. They definitely are suffering here.


----------



## pjd

This one says it all! Stay safe my friends!


----------



## jswordy

Fayetteville, TN, just north of the Alabama line, 1/7/14 @ 6:40 a.m. Farm shop thermometer. 





Forecast high for Saturday: 58 degrees F.


----------



## GreginND

Above zero. That's awesome.

You know you're from Fargo if you think THIS feels warm!!


----------



## cmason1957

Greg, that looks like the weather my parents always talk about. They are from 60 miles west of you in Valley City. We try to make it up that way almost every summer.


----------



## jswordy

GreginND said:


> Above zero. That's awesome.



Well, we throw in 2-foot bury depth pipes, and most homes built before 1970 have no wall insulation, just to make things interesting.


----------



## JohnT

James, 

You southern boys are SOOOOO spoiled!

We Yankees go swimming in that kind of weather.


----------



## ckvchestnut

dangerdave said:


> Meet Skylah, my new grandaughter! Born at 6:46pm today---January 1st! 7 pounds 12 ounces and 17.75 inches long. Health and strong!



Congrats Dave! Only saw this today! She's adorable!


----------



## plowboy

I say let there be meat. 5 pounds of Bambi and 5 pounds of bullwinkel. Come tomorrow morning they will be jerky


----------



## jswordy

^ Yer missing


----------



## plowboy

I didn't get around to tree rat hunting this year. This cold snap is also messing with my yota and thumper hunting. Odds are it will just be mr wile e coyote this year. There getting too bold


----------



## dangerdave

On my way to work this morning...slightly to mostly brrrr...


----------



## jswordy

JohnT said:


> James,
> 
> You southern boys are SOOOOO spoiled!
> 
> We Yankees go swimming in that kind of weather.



I did my time in northern Illinois for the first 24 years of life. You can have it.


----------



## sour_grapes

jswordy said:


> I did my time in northern Illinois for the first 24 years of life. You can have it.



Yeah, that is the way those of us in these parts feel about northern Illinois, too. Probably for different reasons! 

I saw a nice sign on a bar near the Illinois/Wisconsin border once that said:

*GO BEARS!

(Take Cubs with you.)*


----------



## jamesngalveston

weather is crazy....monday here the high was 29...friday it is suppose to be 70..that is just nuts. ohhhh and rain like hale.....


----------



## jamesngalveston

plowboy....if you have never made salami...that would make some excellent salami.......


----------



## plowboy

Summer sausage but that's about it so far. I need to build or buy something that would press out sausage and grapes. My little meat grinder just doesn't have the oomph to stuff. Grinds great though.


----------



## Gwand

I figured I would change the topic. My next vacation destination.


----------



## vernsgal

Gwand said:


> I figured I would change the topic. My next vacation destination.



wow! can my hubby go with you


----------



## Geronimo

Gwand said:


> I figured I would change the topic. My next vacation destination.



Did you take that? I've been trying to find time to do some astrophotography. It takes a lot of long exposure shots to make a single picture. For that you need an excellent mount with extremely accurate motors for guidance.

Awesome capture!!


----------



## olusteebus

man, that looks outa this world.


----------



## sour_grapes

Well, I posted this picture in response to another's post on a different thread, but it was deemed off-topic and was deleted. Figgered I'd post it here instead.

This is a picture of Kobe beef that I took at a high-end store in Japan. Kobe beef is amazing, but it is expen$ive. The price on that beef below works out to $217 per lb.


----------



## Julie

Dear Lord, that is pricey. I hear the Japanese give the wagyu cattle massages with sake.


----------



## jamesngalveston

wagyu is not kobe beef.
wagyu is just a Japanese style cow and is sold as a fake kobe in usa
Tajima is a black breed cow where kobe beef comes from...there is a big difference in the way it feels in the mouth...
yagyu almost has the feel of range cattle kinda like eating butter.


----------



## Julie

James, Tajima is a type of Wagu cattle.


----------



## Boatboy24

For the last two years, I've treated myself to a Wagyu strip steak on my birthday. Wegman's (a chain grocer) carries a few cuts of Wagyu, Berkshire pork, etc. They are pricey, but for once a year, I love cooking and eating them. The nice thing is, they are very rich - like James said, like butter. So you don't need/want to eat a monster steak. A little goes a long way.


----------



## jamesngalveston

Wa means japanese or Japanese Style

Gyu means Cow or Cattle
I have had it, in japan and it is excellent, 
You can buy a wagyu steak in the usa, u can not buy a real kobe ,but they have just started to import it...
I may not know why...I do know my beef, I am a steak eater, have been to just about every 5 star steakhouse from east to west coast. I have app
120 to 130 steaks in the freezer from different sources.
I have tried for about a year to get a 5 lb kobe beef ribeye send to me..
Not happening.


----------



## jamesngalveston

To be authentic certified Japanese Kobe Beef the following criteria need to be met:

Breed of cattle is pure lineage Tajima (Tajima-Gyu), between 28-60 months of age, born, raised and slaughtered in the Hyogo Prefecture of Japan.
Certified as having a yield score of A or B.
Japanese Meat Grading Association quality score of 4 or 5.
BMS score of 6 or higher on the Tajima-Gyu marble grading scale of 1-12.
Has the “Japanese Chrysanthemum” seal officially certifying it as Kobe Beef.

- See more at: http://www.buedelmeatup.com/2012/12...een-kobe-and-wagyu-beef/#sthash.sIbfalFk.dpuf


----------



## BobR

sour_grapes said:


> Yeah, that is the way those of us in these parts feel about northern Illinois, too. Probably for different reasons!
> 
> I saw a nice sign on a bar near the Illinois/Wisconsin border once that said:
> 
> *GO BEARS!
> 
> (Take Cubs with you.)*



Yeah, you got that right!


----------



## JohnT

Guys, 

I love to eat just as much as the next guy, and I LOVE beef, but there is NO WAY I am going to get my money's worth from a $200+ per pound steak. Even if it was the best steak ever, and I had to sit down after eating it, I would still not pay that kind of money for Kobe beef. 

I wonder just how much of that price is due to the costs of getting it "certified kobe" and not due to special care and attention in raising the animal.


----------



## ibglowin

Just takes $$$$ James, just takes $$$$……..



jamesngalveston said:


> I have tried for about a year to get a 5 lb kobe beef ribeye send to me..
> Not happening.


----------



## Pumpkinman

James,
Several points from your last post really came across as disrespectful to Julie:


> of course it is julie...jeesh





> if you dont know what kobe is go read...





> as you said to me once..reading things online does not give you the knowledge as a long edeavor will. are something like that.
> believe what you want.



I'm going to suggest that you should tone it down a notch. 

You may think that the Mods are asking you for your source of info that you may have posted, or to clarify what you posted, to bust your chops, the Mods are actively monitoring WMT, trying to filter out any misinformation.

The problem with misinformation is that it has a tendency to spread fast and become "accepted" if not corrected.


----------



## sour_grapes

Julie said:


> Dear Lord, that is pricey. I hear the Japanese give the wagyu cattle massages with sake.



The following was an actual conversation I have had:

My brother: "Wow, being a Japanese cow doesn't sound bad! You just stand around all day, and they give you massages, and they feed you sake!"

Me: "Yeah, but then they kill you and eat your flesh."

My brother: "Yeah, there is that, I guess."


----------



## ShelleyDickison

Finally getting it labeled.


----------



## jamesngalveston

Nothing was meant to dis respect anyone. Not sure how you get that.
But yes....I will as you put it , tone it down...
If those words offended julie which I am sorry for, then I am not sure what we can and cant say on this forum....


----------



## JohnT

ShelleyDickison said:


> Finally getting it labeled. View attachment 12916


 

Shelly, 

Now that picture speaks volumes about you. You obviously have great pride in your wine. Those bottles look fantastic. I want to grab one and open it.


----------



## JohnT

James/Pumpkinman, 

Lets all just take a deep breath. I am sure that James had not intent in being disrespectful of Julie and I am sure (knowing Julie) that she took not offense. 

Lets all just pull a cork, sit back in our chairs, and get into harmony!


----------



## jswordy

OOOOOOOmmmmmm…. OOOOOOOOOOmmmmmm…


----------



## JohnT

jswordy said:


> OOOOOOOmmmmmm…. OOOOOOOOOOmmmmmm…


 That's very "Zen" of you!


----------



## dangerdave

Nothing says serenity like...

PUPPIES!


----------



## Pumpkinman

John,
No need to take a deep breath, I took what was perceived as disrespectful and addressed, I even explained why, much more calm than that and I'll fall asleep. I consider it being proactive before things get out of control.


----------



## vernsgal

now that's a typical snow*man*


----------



## Gwand

Geronimo said:


> Did you take that? I've been trying to find time to do some astrophotography. It takes a lot of long exposure shots to make a single picture. For that you need an excellent mount with extremely accurate motors for guidance.
> 
> Awesome capture!!



I wish. I down loaded an APP called APOD. It is funded by NASA. Each day they post a spectacular photo of some part of the universe. Very cool.


----------



## sour_grapes

dangerdave said:


> Nothing says serenity like...
> 
> PUPPIES!



Somehow, I don't think the puppies strapped into miniature onesies hanging from a clothesline will agree with you that they are the very apotheosis of serenity!


----------



## Winenoob66

This is Zen my friends


----------



## Winenoob66

Hi sduqualitywines and welcome to the forums.


----------



## ShelleyDickison

It's Alive..... Australian Cabernet Sauvignon.


----------



## vernsgal

That looks great Shelley. That's one of my fav's!


----------



## ckvchestnut

This is how they repair bumpers in my town!


----------



## the_rayway

Skating with the family today: it was only -10c!!


----------



## vernsgal

ckvchestnut said:


> This is how they repair bumpers in my town!
> 
> View attachment 13020


 LOl Canadian eh?


----------



## vernsgal

the_rayway said:


> Skating with the family today: it was only -10c!!



They are too cute Raelene! At least they're accustomed to the cold!


----------



## Pumpkinman

> Skating with the family today: it was only -10c!!



Teaching them early to like that weather!!!..LOL...the little one is carrying a piece of snow like it were a candy bar...LOL....I get cold just typing the number -10°....brrrrrrr.....ya see, it happened again!


----------



## the_rayway

Lol, you've got to start them early for sure! (FYI, Luther was eating the snow like a candy bar *sigh*)

Up for today: tobogganing at the golf course!


----------



## Johngottshall

This is me sitting near pond and waterfall that I put in my backyard


Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## Runningwolf

Hi John great picture. I love the waterfall.


----------



## Johngottshall

Thanks we redone the patio a few years ago and went all out 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## ckvchestnut

vernsgal said:


> LOl Canadian eh?



Darn tootin! Lol it's hilarious what ppl will do!


----------



## ckvchestnut

the_rayway said:


> Skating with the family today: it was only -10c!!



So cute! I miss having young kids! I hate that I can't like posts from the wmt app!


----------



## ShelleyDickison

ckvchestnut said:


> So cute! I miss having young kids! I hate that I can't like posts from the wmt app!



I found out that you can go to the web version of WMT from the app (at least on my iPad and iPhone) and can like from there and then go back to the app. Things you can find out when you are bored.


----------



## ckvchestnut

Johngottshall said:


> This is me sitting near pond and waterfall that I put in my backyard Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Wine Making mobile app



Wow! Love your pond! We have a large natural spring fed pond on our property it's the size of a skating rink. The kids used to skate on it in the winter. We kept fish in there to keep the mosquito pop down but we have yet to landscape it. 

Putting one up like yours near our firepit is next on our list of to do's. Is that natural rock you are sitting on or did u build that up somehow?


----------



## ckvchestnut

ShelleyDickison said:


> I found out that you can go to the web version of WMT from the app (at least on my iPad and iPhone) and can like from there and then go back to the app. Things you can find out when you are bored.


 Thanks Shelley! Ok I used to do that when clicking on links to other threads why didn't I think to do my liking while I was there! Wait without a link where do I go to view a post on the web? Other than going externally to my browser I'm using the iPhone app

Aaah, I didn't have the updated app prob solved!


----------



## Johngottshall

ckvchestnut said:


> Wow! Love your pond! We have a large natural spring fed pond on our property it's the size of a skating rink. The kids used to skate on it in the winter. We kept fish in there to keep the mosquito pop down but we have yet to landscape it.
> 
> Putting one up like yours near our firepit is next on our list of to do's. Is that natural rock you are sitting on or did u build that up somehow?



Its made from concrete and wire mesh to form like rocks and then using little trowels to make the markings the entire patio was done the same way

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## ckvchestnut

Johngottshall said:


> Its made from concrete and wire mesh to form like rocks and then using little trowels to make the markings the entire patio was done the same way
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Wine Making mobile app




Beautiful!


----------



## sour_grapes

A whole page without a single photo? Let's see if we can change that....


----------



## sour_grapes

Here are a few pix from a river trip we took along the Rhine (or Rhein, in German). Obviously, it's a famous grape-growing region, and gorgeous and historic to boot.


----------



## plowboy

It's the creature from the black lagoon


----------



## vernsgal

as close as I want to get to a grizzly, lol


----------



## ckvchestnut

vernsgal said:


> as close as I want to get to a grizzly, lol




Eeeeek! Closer than I'd ever want to be!


----------



## ckvchestnut

plowboy said:


> It's the creature from the black lagoon





What the heck is that? Snake?


----------



## plowboy

Just your common toad. They venture into the water once a year.


----------



## Pumpkinman

.
.
.
Can you tell which beer is chillin.....lol
Yep, this is what I find humorous at 4 am...lol
.
.
.


----------



## olusteebus

plowboy said:


> Just your common toad. They venture into the water once a year.



Actually that is *two* common toads and I think they are . . . . . . they look like they are . . . .

You can't post toad porn on this forum. What were you thinkin?


----------



## Johngottshall

It is Hump Daaayyy


----------



## olusteebus

sour_grapes said:


> Here are a few pix from a river trip we took along the Rhine (or Rhein, in German). Obviously, it's a famous grape-growing region, and gorgeous and historic to boot.



It would be tough laying down on the side of a very steep hill picking grapes. Wonder how they do that.


----------



## ckvchestnut

plowboy said:


> Just your common toad. They venture into the water once a year.




Oh haha! Yes I have those guys here... Never see them in the water guess I don't follow their activities enough!


----------



## JohnT

My pal Duke.....


----------



## olusteebus

ckvchestnut said:


> Oh haha! Yes I have those guys here... Never see them in the water guess I don't follow their activities enough!



yeah, seems like that is probably best!


----------



## TomK-B

Bella, my Giant Schnauzer, turned two on Saturday. She is 86 lbs and 27.5" tall at the shoulder. I believe she's full grown at this point. Here she is on one of our walks last week. She was so happy to get a chance to chase a bunch of deer.


----------



## Gwand

A friend we met at Denali Natl Park


----------



## TomK-B

Gary, that looks like a Grizzly to this untrained eye. Is it?


----------



## olusteebus

Gwand said:


> A friend we met at Denali Natl Park



Wow, I guess they do that in the prairie too! Who knew?


----------



## jswordy

One of my farm ponds.


----------



## ShelleyDickison

jswordy said:


> One of my farm ponds.




That's beautiful.


----------



## dangerdave

Our humble home. It's warm inside! James, the white stuff is called "SNOW".


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Are there any fish in that pond Jim?


----------



## jswordy

DirtyDawg10 said:


> Are there any fish in that pond Jim?



Biggest was an 18-inch largemouth bass. There are some nice pan-sized bream (bluegill to Yankees) and catfish, too. I've got 2 ponds.





BIL tries his luck after a hard day installing my central a/c system. 





Four of us fishing, and we were touching the water with the hook and the fish were jumping on it that day. I love looking at May pix in January. Everything is so shockingly green.


----------



## olusteebus

Is that an old rock building of some sort?


----------



## jswordy

olusteebus said:


> Is that an old rock building of some sort?



Uh yeah, I call it my HOUSE!


----------



## jswordy

Got home tonight and my second place medals were here from the Los Angeles contest. A real treat.


----------



## dangerdave

Nice, Jim! Maybe mine will be in the mail tomorrow. Pics pending!


----------



## Gwand

TomK-B said:


> Gary, that looks like a Grizzly to this untrained eye. Is it?



Yes it is. Denali is full of grizzly. We saw bear everyday.


----------



## Kraffty

Congratulations on the medals guys, keep it up!
Mike


----------



## pjd

I recently had opportunity to tour Vizcaya, the home of James Deering, the former CEO of McCormick-Deering and later International Harvester Co. Vizcaya is located in South Miami, Florida and is an architectural and horticultural treasure. This pergola is on the edge of the estate and overlooks Biscayne Bay. I really want to go back again. The place is beautiful!


----------



## olusteebus

jswordy said:


> Got home tonight and my second place medals were here from the Los Angeles contest. A real treat.




Congratulations. That is really something to be proud of.


----------



## HillPeople

Avocado soaking up some January sun.


----------



## jswordy

pjd said:


> I recently had opportunity to tour Vizcaya, the home of James Deering, the former CEO of McCormick-Deering and later International Harvester Co. Vizcaya is located in South Miami, Florida and is an architectural and horticultural treasure. This pergola is on the edge of the estate and overlooks Biscayne Bay. I really want to go back again. The place is beautiful!




That's cool. I am a big 

 man.

My dad worked for them for 30 years. Here he is in the mid-60s getting some kind of management award at a company function. Mom's in the white dress.


----------



## DirtyDawg10

jswordy said:


> Biggest was an 18-inch largemouth bass. There are some nice pan-sized bream (bluegill to Yankees) and catfish, too. I've got 2 ponds.
> 
> Four of us fishing, and we were touching the water with the hook and the fish were jumping on it that day. I love looking at May pix in January. Everything is so shockingly green.


Nice! I'd love to have my own pond. Congrats on the medals too!


----------



## pjd

I snapped this one this morning. Its a Roseate Spoonbill. Might make a decent label with it if I can figure out what wine.


----------



## Runningwolf

Phil what a great picture and perfectly focused and all as you're shooting into the sky!


----------



## jojabri

Someone had one too many!


----------



## vernsgal

jojabri said:


> Someone had one too many!



Aww! Is that a glow worm? I didn't thing they were around anymore.


----------



## jojabri

Yeah, it's a Glow Worm, I think they may still sell them, but they are designed a bit differently than they used to be (shorter bodies, softer plastic, and a more delicate facial look). This is my daughter about 4 years ago, I can't remember why she was so happy, but it sure looks like she was having a heckuva good time. I suppose I was just lucky enough to have found this one on an old SD card.


----------



## pjd

HillPeople said:


> Avocado soaking up some January sun.



Are you sure that's an avocado? Sure looks like citrus to me. Nice picture with all that frost crystals behind it.


----------



## Gwand

Little friend we made in the Andes.


----------



## HillPeople

*January Avacado*



pjd said:


> Are you sure that's an avocado? Sure looks like citrus to me. Nice picture with all that frost crystals behind it.



Yes- it's an Avocado Phil. We live in an octagonal envelope house and that is out in the buffering sunspace. We have olives, alpine strawberries, petunias that have turned into perennials and bloom all year, passion plants, geraniums and assorted succulents out there. Kind of keeps you going through the winters up here in the mountains.


----------



## ibglowin

Flew out on Friday morning to visit our Daughter and SIL in SoCal. Heading back today…..  The temp on Friday was 79 degrees….. I like Winter in California!


----------



## sour_grapes

A view of the Na Pali coast along the Kalalau trail from Haena State Park to Hanakapiai Beach in Kaui, Hawaii. Nice to reflect upon when it is -12 F where I am.


----------



## Geronimo

WOW! Beautiful scene!

I can relate to the -12 crappola here in the Twin Cities. I just checked the 10 day forecast and we have at least 3 more days where we drive to work in below zero cold.


----------



## Gwand

Had to balance the Hawaii photo. The wife and the Mendenhall glacier, Alaska.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Gwand

So cute. Are they for milk, textile or the oven?


----------



## Geronimo

Yes, yes and yes? LOL


----------



## olusteebus

we had a pretty good snow here in north central alabama today. The weathermen really botched this one. I knew it was coming as I have been watching vapor masses in texas and oklahoma and the two merged to make a large one.

They sure did and I knew North Central Alabama was going to get hit. The were focusing on a vapor mass in south Texas and they rightfully predicted that would hit south alabama. What they did not take into consideration was that there was another vapor mass in Oklahoma and I watched it beginning to merge with the one in the south. 

Birmingham is a mess. thousand of motorist trying to get home abandoned their cars to walk home or go to a shelter set up by businesses and churches and school. I live in the mountains so I will be lucky to get out thursday.

It is hard to make out but this is the first snow our little dog has seen snow. 

.



.

This is Emmie Lou Harris asking her mother what part of this is fun


----------



## jamesngalveston

never figured you for a foo foo dog...
lol, I thought you would have had a lab.


----------



## jamesngalveston

wordy...when married my wife bought a goat to be with the horse...the horse kicked his eye out...its name was buster..he was my best friend until..he met up with a pack of coyotes. long live buster.


----------



## Julie

jamesngalveston said:


> never figured you for a foo foo dog...
> lol, I thought you would have had a lab.



Uncalled for James!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Totally uncalled for!


----------



## dangerdave

I'm one of those sick people who loves winter. Hawaii...blah! Southern California...yuck! Too much hot, too much sand. I'm anxious to grab my board and hit the slopes some more! Woot!


----------



## Pumpkinman

Great pic Dave, I knew you were an adrenaline junkie!


----------



## ckvchestnut

dangerdave said:


> I'm one of those sick people who loves winter. Hawaii...blah! Southern California...yuck! Too much hot, too much sand. I'm anxious to grab my board and hit the slopes some more! Woot!



That's awesome! I like it too but at a nice balmy and calm -10 degree day and snowing!


----------



## Gwand

dangerdave said:


> I'm one of those sick people who loves winter. Hawaii...blah! Southern California...yuck! Too much hot, too much sand. I'm anxious to grab my board and hit the slopes some more! Woot!



Looks like that board could double as a two bottle wine rack!


----------



## ShelleyDickison

*Our Snow*

Well after an 1 1/2 of ice buildup we finally got our snow. It looks really pretty. It can go away now.


----------



## jamesngalveston

julie i was kidding him...he even send me a like for it..i all ready knew he had little dogs....he knew i was just kidding him.


----------



## jswordy

Gwand said:


> So cute. Are they for milk, textile or the oven?



Meat goats. I used to raise them. Got out about 2 years ago.

James, two words: Great Pyrennes. End of predators.


----------



## jswordy

This just in…


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Just under a month till the Daytona 500


----------



## jamesngalveston

wordy, my sister owns a large boarding kennel..she called me last summer and told me i had to come see this dog...I love dogs.
It was on of the Great Pyrennes, about 180 lbs, huge...was one of the easiest going dogs i have been around....but huge...dang thing would jump up on me and almost knock me down...and im 6=3 at 220...


----------



## olusteebus

DirtyDawg10 said:


> Just under a month till the Daytona 500



And, I will be there. first time since about 23 years or so.


----------



## jamesngalveston

oh yea, your in florida...how far to daytona, long drive isnt it...not sure where olustee is..


----------



## olusteebus

It will be about an hour and a half. I am not driving. Our sheriff will be driving and he has a tendency to be in pursuit mode on the interstates. Olustee is 10 miles east of Lake city and about 50 miles west of Jacksonville. It is just a crossroads.


----------



## sour_grapes

jswordy said:


> This just in…



I'm thinking they'll be running rain tires.....


----------



## jswordy

jamesngalveston said:


> wordy, my sister owns a large boarding kennel..she called me last summer and told me i had to come see this dog...I love dogs.
> It was on of the Great Pyrennes, about 180 lbs, huge...was one of the easiest going dogs i have been around....but huge...dang thing would jump up on me and almost knock me down...and im 6=3 at 220...



They are very cool dogs, but territorial, hardheaded and independent. Perfect for you, James.


----------



## Julie

jamesngalveston said:


> julie i was kidding him...he even send me a like for it..i all ready knew he had little dogs....he knew i was just kidding him.



I am sure you were but please understand when you post on a public forum, there are more than just the person you are talking to who will read this. You really need to pay attention to what you post and understand that when you post publicly it is no longer a conversation just between the two of you.


----------



## jamesngalveston

Wait ...so saying someone has a foo foo dog is bad....we are all grown ups here.... we are not children in a school that we have to be scolded for using the wrong color crayon....
public forum, a group conversaton,a saying some one has a foo foo dog is not means for argument...at least not in my book.
she was laughing at it, why would you not.
thanks Julie for the reprimand..of foo foo dogs..


----------



## Julie

jamesngalveston said:


> Wait ...so saying someone has a foo foo dog is bad....we are all grown ups here.... we are not children in a school that we have to be scolded for using the wrong color crayon....
> public forum, a group conversaton,a saying some one has a foo foo dog is not means for argument...at least not in my book.
> she was laughing at it, why would you not.
> thanks Julie for the reprimand..of foo foo dogs..



You know I was trying to be nice and get you to see that maybe some would not appreciate that comment. And I just wanted you to see that but no you want to push it.

Drop it.


----------



## ColemanM

hopefully this will change James' conversation....
Have you purchased any of the new vintages? This is my first. Searching for Dow's next.


----------



## sour_grapes

dangerdave said:


> I'm one of those sick people who loves winter. Hawaii...blah! Southern California...yuck! Too much hot, too much sand. I'm anxious to grab my board and hit the slopes some more! Woot!




Ummm, you do realize you can snowboard and ski in Hawaii, right?


(Note the observatory in the background.)


----------



## Boatboy24

I just got a new board this season, but my old one is the exact same board in the pic!


----------



## ibglowin

Sign at the trailhead of one of our favorite hiking spots where we can go and let the dog off lead….. I don't think anything has been found in the last 20 years but I guess you can't say you weren't warned!


----------



## ibglowin

This has been one of those weeks………… LOL

Especially the stupid piece o crap machine!


----------



## Runningwolf

Mike that was great!


----------



## Johngottshall

Blueberry elderberry bottled tonight taste is gteat


----------



## Julie

Nice pics, how is the taste on the blueberry/ elderberry


----------



## Johngottshall

Julie said:


> Nice pics, how is the taste on the blueberry/ elderberry



The taste is great. its only a a few months old. will be fantastic if I could keep it awhile.


----------



## Julie

Johngottshall said:


> The taste is great. its only a a few months old. will be fantastic if I could keep it awhile.



I have a pile of elderberries in my freezer, never thought of an elderberry/blueberry, now you have me thinking on this. Lol, yea the toughest part of winemaking is trying to keep some bottles on the shelf longer than a couple of months.


----------



## ckvchestnut

That does sound good! What ratio of blueberries and elderberries did you use? Or did you make two different wines and blend?


----------



## GreginND

I once made a blend of 50% blueberries and 50% elderberries. It was one of the best wines I have made. I called it "Old Blue" for "elder" and "blueberry". It was dry and slightly oaked. 

I have one bottle left in my cellar. I think it's now 11 years old. The last bottle I opened was about 3 years ago and it was still holding up really well.


----------



## ckvchestnut

Wow! Sounds amazing! I love hearing stories about how long fruit wines can last in storage! I'm going to try this next year after my elderberry harvest. Did you use oak on the secondary as cubes or stick what kind or did you use a barrel? I don't plan to buy a large barrel anytime soon but sure would be interested in oaking in primary or secondary...


----------



## Johngottshall

ckvchestnut said:


> That does sound good! What ratio of blueberries and elderberries did you use? Or did you make two different wines and blend?



I make 2 different batches then blend together 2 gallon blueberry to 1gallon elderberry that's the ratio I like.


----------



## ckvchestnut

Sounds great! I'm excited to have more experiments to make next fall!


----------



## GreginND

ckvchestnut said:


> Did you use oak on the secondary as cubes or stick what kind or did you use a barrel? I don't plan to buy a large barrel anytime soon but sure would be interested in oaking in primary or secondary...



I used oak cubes in the secondary for this one. If I were to do it again I would also add some oak chips in the primary.


----------



## ckvchestnut

Ah wonderful thank you...


----------



## RegionRat

*Has This Been Posted here Before?*

I dont remember seeing this here, I dont think. Sorry if it has been posted before.




RR


----------



## Julie

RR, I don't remember seeing it either so I'm glad you did. Sweeeeeeeeet!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gwand

I have this excuse


----------



## ckvchestnut

This is the kind of day it's been here!


----------



## Gwand

Fifty year anniversary of the Beatles. Here's a photo of john with Andy Wahol.


----------



## JohnT

I have to admit that I am not a big fan of the Beetles. 

A lot of the good about them has been remembered, but people seem to forget a lot of the bad they have caused. 

Just think of the number of people they turned onto drugs and all of the Nam vets that were viewed poorly because of them. 

I like the "shut up and sing" saying when it comes to musicians.


----------



## sour_grapes

Went for the weekend to visit the Sea Caves at Apostle Islands National Lakeshore. As this part of Lake Superior is frozen, you can walk out and see the erose coast that is normally accessible by kayak. It was awesome.

This is a picture I took (as opposed to the one I posted on the "What are you doing" thread):


----------



## ibglowin

Thought this was fun for a Monday post Super Bowl.....


----------



## GeoS

What are their names, Breakfast, Lunch, and Dinner?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## Johngottshall

Was in accident this morning on my way to work some idiot cut me off. The roads were snow covered I guess he was in a hurry. I'm OK but sore from being tossed around. Here are some pics of my truck ins. Carrier said probably totaled


----------



## Runningwolf

Sorry to hear about the accident. Totaled really?? Is that a ggod thing?


----------



## Johngottshall

No not a good thing lol I use that to get to work and to pull my boat.


----------



## Johngottshall

Hopefully they decide to fix it.


----------



## ibglowin

Finally! A use for all those used corks!


----------



## GreginND

I definitely need to sell those in my tasting room.


----------



## Runningwolf

Hey Greg I didn't know brothels were legal in ND but if you do sell them could I have the shirt on their back?


----------



## LoneStarLori

ibglowin said:


> Thought this was fun for a Monday post Super Bowl.....



Ok, I gotta have that on a t-shirt. I love it!


EDITED: 
 Found one on Amazon. Be here Thursday.


----------



## RegionRat

LoneStarLori said:


> Ok, I gotta have that on a t-shirt. I love it!
> 
> 
> EDITED:
> Found one on Amazon. Be here Thursday.





And it is on sale..... Just ordered one, lol


http://www.cafepress.com/mf/82283760/periodic-table-of-wine_tshirt?productId=958515657

RR


----------



## ibglowin

I am sure nobody around here is like this……..


----------



## olusteebus

ibglowin said:


> Finally! A use for all those used corks!



I would be afraid of cork taint! You just never really know.


----------



## jswordy

olusteebus said:


> I would be afraid of cork taint! You just never really know.



I'm trying to figure out if I prefer the smooshed together cleavage or the separated cleavage … oh never mind, I like them both! Or all four! Er… Now, what was the topic again? Corkscrews?


----------



## Boatboy24

olusteebus said:


> I would be afraid of cork taint! You just never really know.



I didn't see any taints in the pic. Was that shown somewhere else?


----------



## GeoS

Notice the placement of the stars on the corks on the one on the right!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## Gwand

GeoS said:


> Notice the placement of the stars on the corks on the one on the right!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Wine Making mobile app



That doubles as 22 caliber. You know the type worn at the breast.


----------



## Boatboy24

GeoS said:


> Notice the placement of the stars on the corks on the one on the right!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Wine Making mobile app



Do you really think we needed someone to point that out?


----------



## plowboy

We welcomed the newest member of the morrison clan last night. He came into the world with one hell of a battle cry and fists a swinging. 







He may or may not have a couple bottle of hooch in the basement earmarked for his 19th birthday.


----------



## ShelleyDickison

plowboy said:


> We welcomed the newest member of the morrison clan last night. He came into the world with one hell of a battle cry and fists a swinging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He may or may not have a couple bottle of hooch in the basement earmarked for his 19th birthday.




Beautiful baby. Hope all are doing well.


"Quickly, bring me a beaker of wine, so that I may wet my mind and say something clever." - Aristophanes


----------



## plowboy

Yep, baby is sleep next to me and his mommy is sleeping upstairs. The cat however is not too sure about the new addition to his house. He is having quite the staring contest with the playpen.


----------



## Gwand

plowboy said:


> Yep, baby is sleep next to me and his mommy is sleeping upstairs. The cat however is not too sure about the new addition to his house. He is having quite the staring contest with the playpen.



Congratulations.


----------



## jamesngalveston

after hurrican ike, artist got together and any dead trees, they would carve for free, if you left the tree standing, there is over 100.
this is the newest...
the first pic shows a pelican, and dolphin.
the second, there is a hermit crab at top, then a hammerhead shark,
followed by some mullet, and a blue crab at the bottom.


----------



## ckvchestnut

plowboy said:


> We welcomed the newest member of the morrison clan last night. He came into the world with one hell of a battle cry and fists a swinging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He may or may not have a couple bottle of hooch in the basement earmarked for his 19th birthday.




Very cute


----------



## ckvchestnut

jamesngalveston said:


> after hurrican ike, artist got together and any dead trees, they would carve for free, if you left the tree standing, there is over 100.
> this is the newest...
> the first pic shows a pelican, and dolphin.
> the second, there is a hermit crab at top, then a hammerhead shark,
> followed by some mullet, and a blue crab at the bottom.




That's cool James!


----------



## dangerdave

Ugh, Hurricane Ike! I remember that one! The remnants of Ike roared through Ohio on the morning Sept. 14th, 2008 on their way north, plowing a swath of wind damage that totaled almost a billion dollars statewide. I remember it well, because I drove home from work through that wind on that morning. It was like a nightmare. We lost power for three days.

Thanks for the memories, James.


----------



## Flem

plowboy said:


> We welcomed the newest member of the morrison clan last night. He came into the world with one hell of a battle cry and fists a swinging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He may or may not have a couple bottle of hooch in the basement earmarked for his 19th birthday.



Congratulations, Plowboy.


----------



## Geronimo

Wow, Congrats!! Cute kid


----------



## LoneStarLori

plowboy said:


> We welcomed the newest member of the morrison clan last night. He came into the world with one hell of a battle cry and fists a swinging.
> 
> He may or may not have a couple bottle of hooch in the basement earmarked for his 19th birthday.



Congratulations Plowboy. He's a cutie. 
I was wondering how she was doing. Was he born at home or was she sent home that quickly?


----------



## the_rayway

plowboy said:


> We welcomed the newest member of the morrison clan last night. He came into the world with one hell of a battle cry and fists a swinging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He may or may not have a couple bottle of hooch in the basement earmarked for his 19th birthday.



Congrats to you and your (now expanded) family!
Everyone is doing well?


----------



## plowboy

My wife is doing great. Her labor was a very erratic one. We went with a midwife rather than a Dr and she had never seen anything like it. The contractions never followed a pattern and where all over the place. 

Once the midwife came by the house we decided that we should head to the hospital as she was 5 cms dilated and we where in the middle/tail end of a good snow storm and the roads where less than clear. Once at the hospital she progressed at about a cm a hour. Delivery went well. She was only in bed for maybe 40 mins. 

We could have left the hospital around 2 in the morning but decided it was better just to wait till sun up. We had the whole delivery ward to ourselves (I love living in a small community). it gave the plows some time to do there thing. She also had a bit of a faint due to the lack of food so the cemented the stay. 

Since we got home everything has been going great. He's eating and sleeping like a champ. I even got to sleep through the whole night last night. My wife however only got 2-1/2 hours sleep so now I'm on baby watch so she can get some sleep. He's sleeping quite contently on my lap on the couch as we watch tv. So far he is a very happy baby.


----------



## sour_grapes

This came up in conversation today. I bet some young whippersnappers here don't even know what this is. (This is a picture I took of the one in Seattle.)


----------



## JohnT

sour_grapes said:


> This came up in conversation today. I bet some young whippersnappers here don't even know what this is. (This is a picture I took of the one in Seattle.)


 

Sure, I know what that is... 

This was a tool that the ancient Egyptians used to remove mistakes from their papyrus!


----------



## Flem

That would be one big roll of papyrus!


----------



## Runningwolf

Holey smokes, that goes way back.


----------



## ibglowin

Do they even still make those?


----------



## LoneStarLori

I wonder who invented those things. Lookin back, the wheel was a pretty good idea.


----------



## Gwand

A Quiz. Anyone know what alcoholic beverage this woman is drinking?


----------



## GeoS

sour_grapes said:


> This came up in conversation today. I bet some young whippersnappers here don't even know what this is. (This is a picture I took of the one in Seattle.)



Haven't seen one of those in years! However, I never really did use the blue part. My hand was just as good. At least until it smeared.

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## GreginND

Gwand said:


> A Quiz. Anyone know what alcoholic beverage this woman is drinking?



Hmm, Mongolia - it could be a fermented milk product.

In the Andes - it could be chicha - a fermented corn beverage.

Chicha, in the Amazon, could be made from many starchy materials.

Am I close?


----------



## Gwand

GreginND said:


> Hmm, Mongolia - it could be a fermented milk product.
> 
> In the Andes - it could be chicha - a fermented corn beverage.
> 
> Chicha, in the Amazon, could be made from many starchy materials.
> 
> Am I close?



You nailed it. It's an Andean women in southern Peru drinking chicha. I tried her fresh batch but it was not to my liking. But it is a beloved drink there.


----------



## GreginND

Interesting! What a great picture. I would love to taste it some day.


----------



## Pumpkinman

chicha- Isn't that the drink they make using their own spit/saliva to ferment it....no thanks, not into drinking something that has as much backwash in as a spittoon.
I have to agree with Greg, that is a great pic, the kind we use to see in National geographic.


----------



## plowboy

Ok, now it's bugging me, what the heck is that thing? And yes, I'm a young whippersnapper but most times I can figure stuff that that out. Not this time


----------



## sour_grapes

plowboy said:


> Ok, now it's bugging me, what the heck is that thing? And yes, I'm a young whippersnapper but most times I can figure stuff that that out. Not this time



I gave a link in the first post that was supposed to help. But I can tell you that it is a giant version of one of these:





That helps you correct mistakes if you are using one of these:


----------



## GreginND

I recognized it right away. Great picture, Paul. I have to say the IBM Selectric II typewriter has to be one of the finest machines ever made. I wish I still had one. Typing on it was a dream. My father's career was in the typewriter repair business. He worked repair jobs but also spent over 20 years teaching the trade at a vocational school. Growing up my basement was filled with typewriters. He helped design and develop an IBM automatic typewriter in the 1960's. If I recall, it was called the Mach 2. In the days before personal computers, this machine would punch a paper tape as you typed on it. You could then feed the paper tape into the other side and it would read the punched tape and recreate your letters. Oh, the memories. I learned to type on a manual typewriter and my typing is better for it today.


----------



## Geronimo

Gwand said:


> You nailed it. It's an Andean women in southern Peru drinking chicha. I tried her fresh batch but it was not to my liking. But it is a beloved drink there.



If it's maize chicha, I'll pass. It's beloved because it's got alcohol in it.


----------



## Geronimo

Pumpkinman said:


> chicha- Isn't that the drink they make using their own spit/saliva to ferment it....no thanks, not into drinking something that has as much backwash in as a spittoon.
> I have to agree with Greg, that is a great pic, the kind we use to see in National geographic.



Where I had it, it was a sour mash process fermented with a voracious microbe that can eat starch. The end result was something that tasted like feed corn and paint remover.


----------



## GreginND

I don't know if folks know that I am a marathon runner. At least I was. I started running in 2004. I've run 9 full marathons and many more half marathons and smaller races. Two years ago I fell and broke my ribs which put a halt to my running. It's been a struggle to get back into the swing of things but a couple months ago I started getting back in shape. I am aiming for the Fargo Marathon in May but I may end up only doing the half marathon.

That being said, today I had to get outside for a 6 mile training run. It was a brisk -14°F when I set out on the snowy river trails. By the time I finished 6.5 miles it had warmed up to a balmy -11°F. People think it's difficult to run in these temps, but it isn't. It's all about layering up with thin layers. You do sweat even below zero. The humidity you generate ends up freezing on the outside layers but it's toasty warm inside. Here's me when I finished this morning. Ice crystallizing on my jacket, hat and eyebrows. Oh yea!


----------



## Gwand

Pumpkinman said:


> chicha- Isn't that the drink they make using their own spit/saliva to ferment it....no thanks, not into drinking something that has as much backwash in as a spittoon.
> I have to agree with Greg, that is a great pic, the kind we use to see in National geographic.



In the regions in Peru I've visited sometimes spit was used to initiate fermentation. But I generally saw that in manioc-based mashes rather than the Corn mash fermentation. Dental hygiene is not quite pristine in the Andes and I am sure there are many kinds of yeast and bacteria when you pitch spit to get fermentation going. However it is cheap. Maybe Lalvin can patent Peruvian spittle.


----------



## Gwand

This is part of the market where I bought the chicha


----------



## Gwand

I did not get sick on the chicha but I did get the bug after eating this thinly sliced alpaca meat "cooked" in lime juice. Look how big the kernels of car are.


----------



## Geronimo

Precisely why I quit eating native food in rural areas. I buy canned food (anything) and that's what I eat, no matter how lame it is.



> Look how big the kernels of car are



Is that Inka corn? I've had some dried before. It's much larger than corn nuts.


----------



## ibglowin

Well another beautiful day for a hike in the Southwest. No snow…… 

SWMBO is in the Big Apple with her best friend (who is a Veterinarian) for the next few days. They are attending the Westminster Dog Show


----------



## Rocky

Gwand said:


> This is part of the market where I bought the chicha



Gary, I sure hope she is reaching for change.


----------



## Flem

Rocky said:


> Gary, I sure hope she is reaching for change.



Too funny, Rocky!


----------



## Julie

ibglowin said:


> Well another beautiful day for a hike in the Southwest. No snow……
> 
> SWMBO is in the Big Apple with her best friend (who is a Veterinarian) for the next few days. They are attending the Westminster Dog Show



I'll send you some snow, we are up to 2" for today and another 1 - 2 " tonight and that doesn't include the foot of snow we got last weekend that is still here1

That four legged baby is sure getting big!


----------



## ibglowin

Julie, I am sitting on my back porch in…….. Shorts and a short sleeve Polo shirt. Its almost 60 degrees and the sun is shining with not a cloud in sight. Crazy weather for February. I think the Mourning doves that were mating a few days ago in the back yard were right. Spring is just around the corner……

The boy is getting big for sure. He is still in that gangly "teenager looking" phase but his "feathers" as we like to call them on his tail and legs are coming in nicely. We are…. gulp…..seriously looking into getting him a girlfriend! :<


----------



## jamesngalveston

doves are mating here also, as well as other birds..the peacocks are strutting like crazy...


----------



## Julie

Mike a girlfriend????? You planning on a permanent one or just a one nighter? Having two dogs in the house is great! I know a lot think that is just more trouble but it is not.


----------



## ibglowin

At $1500 a pop for puppies, it will be a permanent relationship!


----------



## ibglowin

Two is easier than one as they keep each other company as well as entertain each other!


----------



## Julie

Two is better and yes they would entertain each other but it is also a double joy to you.


----------



## ibglowin

Well with SWMBO out of town and beautiful weather again we went out for a nice hike. This is only about 5 miles down the road from the house. Just amazing weather we are having!


----------



## ffemt128

Here's what I've been working on the past 2 weekends. Painted both of the stairwells at the church. Here's a before and an after of the stairwell I did this weekend. Other side was the same... Each side took me about 18 hours to prep, prime and paint....


----------



## Runningwolf

Looks very nice Doug.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Looks very nice Doug.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Wine Making mobile app


 
Thanks Dan. Since December 26 I've put close to 100 hours in painting and other work at the Church. It's a beautiful old building that has been sorely neglected. She's looking better now. Still a long way to go...


----------



## Julie

Looking pretty good Doug!


----------



## JohnT

Pumpkinman said:


> chicha- Isn't that the drink they make using their own spit/saliva to ferment it....no thanks, not into drinking something that has as much backwash in as a spittoon.
> I have to agree with Greg, that is a great pic, the kind we use to see in National geographic.


 
The following has been posted in the true spirit of humor and is entirely due to the fact that the above quote DEMANDS that I make the following snide comment. It is in no way intended to offend anyone. 

In the unlikely event that the following DOES offend some folks, please take comfort in the fact that Julie will be sending me to the corner for a LONG, LONG, time.

*Come on Pumpkinman, keep an open mind. It has got to be far better than Welch's.*

_OK, Julie - please forgive me, I held this in for days but just could not do it any longer. I am already on my way to the corner......_


----------



## Julie

JohnT said:


> The following has been posted in the true spirit of humor and is entirely due to the fact that the above quote DEMANDS that I make the following snide comment. It is in no way intended to offend anyone.
> 
> In the unlikely event that the following DOES offend some folks, please take comfort in the fact that Julie will be sending me to the corner for a LONG, LONG, time.
> 
> *Come on Pumpkinman, keep an open mind. It has got to be far better than Welch's.*
> 
> _OK, Julie - please forgive me, I held this in for days but just could not do it any longer. I am already on my way to the corner......_


 


Oh JohnT, I am sooooooooooooooooooo shocked at you!!!!!!!! 


Why did you hold back for so long? I was starting to think you were softening up in your old age. I think you say stuff cuz you love going to the corner. I took all the booze out of there that you and Dan had stashed and replaced it with chocolate milk.


----------



## JohnT

Julie said:


> Oh JohnT, I am sooooooooooooooooooo shocked at you!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Why did you hold back for so long? I was starting to think you were softening up in your old age. I think you say stuff cuz you love going to the corner. I took all the booze out of there that you and Dan had stashed and replaced it with chocolate milk.


 
I have been AFK for the last couple of days.

Chocolate Milk, well, at least is wont be Welch's.... 

Hey Dan, do you think Julie found the "super secrete stash" of Opus One hidden under the floorboards?


----------



## Runningwolf

Not a chance, nor does she know about the ceiling tile. The girl's said they'll knock three times. It took a lot of convincing to get them to come again after Rich showed up last time with Skeeter Pee.


----------



## GeoS

ibglowin said:


> Well with SWMBO out of town and beautiful weather again we went out for a nice hike. This is only about 5 miles down the road from the house. Just amazing weather we are having!



That looks like Chupacabra country!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## ShelleyDickison

In the last 2 days we have had an earthquake, winter storm watches and warnings, flood watches and warnings, rain, sleet, ice and snow.......I am beginning to think someone doesn't like us. . 






"Quickly, bring me a beaker of wine, so that I may wet my mind and say something clever." - Aristophanes


----------



## wildvines

My vineyard 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## olusteebus

wildvines said:


> View attachment 13688
> 
> 
> My vineyard
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making



I have been to the hill country. That ain't the Hill country!


----------



## Deezil

Snowed in Seattle... Briefly..


----------



## wildvines

olusteebus said:


> I have been to the hill country. That ain't the Hill country!




Lol no I have 5 acres of Malbec in Mendoza argentina


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## dangerdave

How's that working for you in Texas? 

Oh, and here's one for my friends down south...


----------



## wildvines

It's going. Not bad. The property is managed and surrounded by 4 bodegas. I have family there. I purchased the property with a hone site. My plan is to one day spend have the year there. But who knows. At least the property value went up by 50% 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Geronimo

wildvines said:


> View attachment 13688
> 
> 
> My vineyard
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making



LOL! That looks a lot like Mendoza Argentina, or Red Mountain Washington, *NOT* San Antonio.


----------



## Geronimo

wildvines said:


> Lol no I have 5 acres of Malbec in Mendoza argentina
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making



Hey I was just down there a few months ago.

http://www.jimaamot.com/Mendoza


----------



## wildvines

It's beautiful down there. Love it. I'm just working with the locals to buy up all my harvest and I will keep a barrel it two each harvest


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## jamesngalveston

some one got there pics mixed up.
I have been all over texas, never seen anything like that.


----------



## wildvines

jamesngalveston said:


> some one got there pics mixed up.
> 
> I have been all over texas, never seen anything like that.




I guess people don't read the threads lol it's the right picture. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## jswordy

*Why I love the South in pictures*

Wednesday afternoon, 3:30 p.m.





Thursday morning, 7 a.m.





Thursday afternoon, 5 p.m.





The end.


----------



## plowboy

Lucky you, I'm still moving snow around that fell in December.


----------



## plowboy

It's that day again.


----------



## sour_grapes

The most beautiful street in Kyoto:


----------



## olusteebus

The snow in Alabama on 2/13.


















Not really my camel.


----------



## olusteebus

I love that barn Jim.


----------



## Geronimo

olusteebus said:


> The snow in Alabama on 2/13.



Picturesque setting you have there!!


----------



## Johngottshall

Starting to hate snow


----------



## Boatboy24

Johngottshall said:


> Starting to hate snow



You have a Wrangler. Hating snow is not allowed.


----------



## rhattin

4th storm in 4 weeks - like NE USA only with attitude. If they give you lemons, make lemonade - Cold Stabilization in the Cold Frozen North, Can I make cold distilled liquor from this configuration?
Ric
Seabright NS


----------



## GreginND

Freeze distillation, or any method to concentrate alcohol, is illegal in the United States. As such, these forums do not condone discussing it. I'm afraid if you carry on with this subject the moderators will have to lock this topic. Which would be a shame because I am enjoying all the photos.

Perhaps we should move on and post more photos?


----------



## HillPeople

Everyone has about had it with winter up here.


----------



## ibglowin

*Paladone Happy Man Bottle Stopper*

Available from Amazon no less!


----------



## Pumpkinman

"Look mom, no hands!"


----------



## ckvchestnut

What is that?? Lol


----------



## GreginND

If you read the Amazon reviews, it sounds like the stopper is too small and leaks. 

I guess size does matter!


----------



## ffemt128

Here's what we did for our 7 year olds birthday party. The day started as a cluster but all worked out in the end. We had about 25 smaller kids and 10 big kids (21+ in age) who were in this from 10:00 until 3:00.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## 3274mike

Daddy Daughter Dance 2014 we are a lot alike

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## 3274mike

A little more serious picture of my pumpkin and me

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## ckvchestnut

3274mike said:


> A little more serious picture of my pumpkin and me
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Wine Making mobile app




Your daughter is cute!


----------



## ColemanM

So cuuuute! How old is she? Can't wait til my lil buttercup brings me to her dance  only in kindergarten now though. Totally not interested in daddy...


----------



## 3274mike

Kindergarten age 5

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## jamesngalveston

dang it, runningwolf said i never posted a pic of myself..and you did......dang you...


----------



## ckvchestnut

James you're going to have to do it sooner or later! Preferably before I send you that bottle of port - um I mean marinade! Need to know who I'm sending it to!


----------



## jamesngalveston

ok...i have to dress as a bobble head for the Mardi Gras umbrella parade..Will post a pic....Mardi Gras here is a big deal....
Check out...umbrella parade galveston...we broke the world record.


----------



## ckvchestnut

OMG that's funny! I look forward to it! Oh and well have to hold you to it too! When is it again? Sorry never been to Mardi Gras! Only seen it on tv!


----------



## ffemt128

My 2 daughers....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## ckvchestnut

Pretty girls!


----------



## ffemt128

ckvchestnut said:


> Pretty girls!



Thank you. 14 years between them..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## plowboy

Made it out of the house today. Little chilly but still a good day. 

the obligatory Canadian selfie


----------



## ckvchestnut

plowboy said:


> Made it out of the house today. Little chilly but still a good day.
> 
> the obligatory Canadian selfie



Our skin SHOULD be thicker after this winter!


----------



## jamesngalveston

omg...i liked your other avatar better.....spring fever has sprung up everywhere.


----------



## ShelleyDickison

*A present from my Grandaughter*

This is the wine glass my baby decorated for her Nana.


----------



## ColemanM

That's quit the pour there Shelley 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## plowboy

The cold doesn't seem to bother my crazy pup.


----------



## ibglowin

Anyone else feel this way? LOL


----------



## TomK-B

I had exactly the same question, Mike.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Anyone else feel this way? LOL



Only on days that end with the letter 'y'.


----------



## ckvchestnut

Boatboy24 said:


> Only on days that end with the letter 'y'.




Lol! 


Carolyn


----------



## jamesngalveston

lets see who is from a farm...i know what this is...but do you...
any guesses.


----------



## 3274mike

Not positive but isn't that to unload hay

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## 3274mike

Snow man bowing to the sun

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## 3274mike

Makers more sense with the picture

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## jamesngalveston

no to the hay thing.


----------



## ibglowin

Keeping with todays theme…….


----------



## Tess

My one and only grandchild. Never thought I ever have one. She was not supposed to be able to get pregnant. My son and her are 31 and just now having child. He is our little miracle. He is less then two months old. Grandma is the photographer lol








http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m65/tess2700/017-1.jpg


----------



## ibglowin

Very cute baby. Congrats!


----------



## ibglowin

Meanwhile National Drink Wine Day continues……..


----------



## Runningwolf

Tess, beautiful grandchild. Congratulations!

James, I see a chain fall on that piece of equipment and a platform that could be a scale but I don't think it is. Far too heavy duty to be used for butchering. Nothing I've seen around here.


----------



## ckvchestnut

Tess! He's gorgeous! I can't wait to one day having one or two of my own... One day lol 


Carolyn


----------



## sour_grapes

Whoops! (From the Brian Redman Vintage Race at Road America)


----------



## Tess

I love him soooo much and I never thought I would ever see him! thanks guys!!


----------



## plowboy

Congrats Tess, Hopefully it's 25 or so years till I'm a grandfather. Ive got my own new comer sitting on my lap right now lol

He looks just like daddy


----------



## ibglowin

Has daddy been tipping a few? 

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## jswordy

Deer in the pasture in morning… there were 10. Some were even in the barnyard, which abuts my back yard.


----------



## jswordy

jamesngalveston said:


> lets see who is from a farm...i know what this is...but do you...
> any guesses.



Looks like an old scale. I'd say it's used with a chute to weigh cattle. But it could be for weighing grain or seed or anything, really.


----------



## ibglowin

Sounds about right!


----------



## Runningwolf

ibglowin said:


> Has daddy been tipping a few?
> 
> Very cute! Congrats!



LMAO, my exact thoughts. Cute baby!


----------



## Johngottshall

Congratulations Tess


----------



## 3274mike

jamesngalveston said:


> no to the hay thing.



What is it James I've seen one before but its not coming to me

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## GeoS

jamesngalveston said:


> lets see who is from a farm...i know what this is...but do you...
> any guesses.



Almost looks like an old livestock scale.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## jamesngalveston

it is a 1930 hog skinner...the building on the left was a sausage making factory.
they would kill and skin the hogs on that.


----------



## plowboy

We use a forklift to skin and 1/4 out deer. Works really well for hight adjustments so your back doesn't lock up from bending over

I've got pictures of the setup but I know people in general don't like to see meat is processed


----------



## olusteebus

plowboy said:


> We use a forklift to skin and 1/4 out deer. Works really well for hight adjustments so your back doesn't lock up from bending over
> 
> I've got pictures of the setup but I know people in general don't like to see meat is processed



You are right, we don't want to see sausage made or how laws are laws enacted by congress.


----------



## jswordy

plowboy said:


> We use a forklift to skin and 1/4 out deer. Works really well for hight adjustments so your back doesn't lock up from bending over
> 
> I've got pictures of the setup but I know people in general don't like to see meat is processed



Backhoe's the best if you got one. We'd dig a hole, raise goats up over it, skin them out, all the offal goes in the hole, then cover it up. The goat meat hit the smoker.

As far as James' pic, I don't live on a hog farm, so I'd never have guessed.


----------



## plowboy

That is better but the forklift fits in a heated shop. A nice end to the day when your hunting in sub freezing temps. 

Also the beer fridge is in the shop too. That counts for a lot too lol


----------



## jswordy

plowboy said:


> That is better but the forklift fits in a heated shop. A nice end to the day when your hunting in sub freezing temps.
> 
> Also the beer fridge is in the shop too. That counts for a lot too lol



Backhoe fits in a farm shop, no problem. Just saying, it was the easiest butchery I've ever done. Plop! Cover! Smoke!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Runningwolf

Seriously Jim, come on photoshop, right? That is way cool, I think. What can you do with it?

Why would he do it? Because he can!


----------



## ckvchestnut

This is what I was doing today! Was balmy enough to hang out all day!

Those fish managed to steal a lot of minnows today! But it was fun! This fish lived all day long on the ice no water and is still alive in my sink find that strange!! Pic is my Dad's brother in law holding my N. Pike. Just a baby I know! 





Carolyn


----------



## JohnT

JS, 

Would that be a tractor for a Siamese triplet?


----------



## ibglowin

This one still cracks me up!


----------



## jswordy

Runningwolf said:


> Seriously Jim, come on photoshop, right? That is way cool, I think. What can you do with it?
> 
> Why would he do it? Because he can!



Dan, the guy built this out of 3 Farmall A's as a pure show tractor. I saw it at a national tractor show. The crowd around it was heavy, constant and curious. A lot of head-scratching going on!

Here's more "Did it cuz I could!" photos.









There's a 750 cc Yamaha inside this garden tractor puller!


----------



## ibglowin

I say lets take this bet! LOL


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> I say lets take this bet! LOL



I guess we have nothing to lose.


----------



## plowboy

When he lived in Canada he was just a little dorky YouTube wanna be. Then the states got a hold of him and everything changed. He's still a dork but now he's an American dork. Sorry guys but I think your stuck with him


----------



## ibglowin

I think it was the $$$$ that got ahold of him…...


----------



## ibglowin

A deep thought for a Friday


----------



## ibglowin

For all youse guys suffering in in the North East.


----------



## JohnT

We spoiled him??? I think it was he who spoiled our otherwise innocent, demure 12 to 14 year old girls (his only fan base)


----------



## plowboy

The beaver can only take part of that blame for that one. Plenty of other bands corrupting to moral fabric of the world. 

And to keep the pics rolling. 

It's the place where great Canadians are born.


----------



## Runningwolf

My feelings on him are the same as all of your's. Mike that sign speaks the truth and is hilarious. The punk is definitely a hellion and a spoiled brat but other than that is he any different acting then any other spoiled rich punk. What I'm saying is; has he been into any hard drugs or violent activities. He could have killed someone in the car chase (unlike OJ Simpson) but kids are doing this everyday. 

Don't get me wrong, I want to see him used as an example and punished but deporting him is a little harsh on his innocent country. I say put him on a boat pointed towards Somalia and let the pirates have there way with him. Oh [email protected] put him in a State Penn and let those guys have their way with that pretty little boy.


----------



## sour_grapes

Runningwolf said:


> He could have killed someone in the car chase (unlike OJ Simpson)



Who seems to have done things in the other order....


----------



## plowboy

Well looks like your stuck with him.


----------



## 3274mike

That's hilarious

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## BobR

Dan,

I know that you are a CP fan, but we just don't see that much CP stuff coming through central Illinois. Was at the University of Illinois today, so on the way home I stopped off at the Champaign CN/IC yard on the north end of town. Busy and full, but I didn't have time to stick around waiting for some good train shots.


----------



## Runningwolf

Great pictures. I like to see the of the McKinley Express passenger train. I saw the model railroad and thought if I ever bought another train set, thats the one I would like.


----------



## 3274mike

Michigan rednecks

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## BobR

You sure that mini van is not from Illinois? At first glance, I thought that you were from Union Pier, MI. I met up with a guy that I used to work for at the University of Illinois today and his wife was from northern MI. On a recent trip up, he stopped off at the St. Julian wine shop in Union Pier and picked up a case of wine. Just sitting here tonight enjoying the bottle that he gave me.


----------



## 3274mike

South west Michigan 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## Duster

Bottling day today at my house


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making App


----------



## ckvchestnut

Love it!! You all looked like u had so much fun!


Carolyn


----------



## plowboy




----------



## ckvchestnut

I have a SERIOUS problem!! A downright tragedy!! I better find a solution after the game!




And now I know the true meaning of dead soldiers!


Carolyn


----------



## Boatboy24

ckvchestnut said:


> I have a SERIOUS problem!! A downright tragedy!! I better find a solution after the game!
> 
> View attachment 13966
> 
> 
> And now I know the true meaning of dead soldiers!
> 
> 
> Carolyn



I can help! Send them to me right away!


----------



## ckvchestnut

Somehow that doesn't sound like a good plan! Lol


Carolyn


----------



## ckvchestnut

Ok Alfie has been defeated now it's back to life!


Carolyn


----------



## ibglowin

For some reason my shopping cart keeps turning down this aisle……. LOL


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> For some reason my shopping cart keeps turning down this aisle……. LOL



Funny, mine can't get out of it.


----------



## Julie

ckvchestnut said:


> I have a SERIOUS problem!! A downright tragedy!! I better find a solution after the game!
> 
> View attachment 13966
> 
> 
> And now I know the true meaning of dead soldiers!
> 
> 
> Carolyn



Dear Lord how did you let this happen!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ckvchestnut

Julie, I should be spanked! Lol I'm just not on the ball! Terrible! I started another batch of DB today in a hurry and I feel slightly better - albeit only slightly!


Carolyn


----------



## Runningwolf

I volunteer!  touch job but I'll step up to the plate.


----------



## ckvchestnut

Guess I set myself up there didn't I?? Lol


Carolyn


----------



## Julie

ckvchestnut said:


> Julie, I should be spanked! Lol I'm just not on the ball! Terrible! I started another batch of DB today in a hurry and I feel slightly better - albeit only slightly!
> 
> 
> Carolyn



Oh no!!!!!!!! I should have warned you! You have to watch what you say around here, Runningwolf is the undefeated champion in "Mind In The Gutter". That is why he has a permanent place in the corner


----------



## ckvchestnut

Guess some ppl never learn huh?? Lol


Carolyn


----------



## Deezil

Hahaha!

Must admit, I read what she posted right after she posted it.. But I decided to bite my tongue... 'twas classic, Dan, classic...

The Gutter is a lively place.. Matter 'fact, I see a lot of those same faces in The Corner...

Carolyn, we learn - we're just in the process of writing a book; '1001 Ways to The Corner' ... Currently working on Chapter 5, 'Through The Gutter'


----------



## ckvchestnut

Lmao!! You're all just experimenting huh? I was always in the corner as a youngster - I may try to avoid it as much as possible now 


Carolyn


----------



## Deezil

ckvchestnut said:


> Lmao!! You're all just experimenting huh? *I was always in the corner as a youngster* - I may try to avoid it as much as possible now




Growing old is inevitable.. Growing up is a choice


----------



## Runningwolf

ckvchestnut said:


> Lmao!! You're all just experimenting huh? I was always in the corner as a youngster - I may try to avoid it as much as possible now
> 
> 
> Carolyn



It's obvious you haven't heard everything about he corner. Grapeman and myself keep a hidden stash there an after Warden Julie leaves we often get visitors. That's right people breaking in to join in on the fun.


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> It's obvious you haven't heard everything about he corner. Grapeman and myself keep a hidden stash there an after Warden Julie leaves we often get visitors. That's right people breaking in to join in on the fun.



Well what Dan is not telling you is they try to keep a stash, I take it out and put it in the secret place for us gals when we had enough of the boys. Oh and I replace it with Welch's wine that has a false label in it the guys love it, especially JohnT!!!!!


----------



## ckvchestnut

Ya you're right! Ok let's get serious here for a second... I got a good true story... As I said I was always in trouble as a kid. At home it was mostly instigated by my younger sister who whenever she wanted to see me get it, she would do something to start a fight and hit me and I'd hit her back. She's go tell my parents that I hit her and they wouldn't believe me that she hit me. 

So one day she pulls this jobby on me and my Dad was so cross he told me to go up and put my pajamas on and then come down for a spanking before being sent to my room for the night without dinner. 

I went up and proceeded to put a nightgown on and I left my underwear on. I thought I'll get smart and took a number of large hardcover books down my backside - the underwear held them perfectly!

I went downstairs to receive my punishment and astonishingly I don't get my spanking!

Years later as an adult my Dad said he saw the square outline of the books and he sent me straight to my room so he could bust his gut laughing! He thought it was hysterical! Now I know things are different with child rearing and punishment these days and even when my kids were young. But spankings were not that uncommon when I was growing up!


Carolyn


----------



## Runningwolf

Oh Yeah and i had plenty of those. Now an honest embarrassing confession. I just reread my post and I swear spell check kicked in the wrong word. That was suppose to be it's a "tough" job not touch. This was the one time you would have seen my face turn red. No wonder people were liking it.


----------



## LoneStarLori

Great story Carolyn. I know the hit and blame scheme well. My little brother also had it down to a science. 
I'm curious, was that pretty much the end of the spankings? If I had been the parent, I would not have even been able get in the punishment mind frame again after that.


----------



## ckvchestnut

Oh lol!! I think it read it as tough job cuz I didn't think you'd stoop THAT LOW :-D 

I couldn't believe I went trough all the trouble of the books and escaped the spanking!


Carolyn


----------



## plowboy

Looks like this thread took a left hand turn at albuquerque


----------



## Johngottshall

What a finish


----------



## JohnT

Julie said:


> Well what Dan is not telling you is they try to keep a stash, I take it out and put it in the secret place for us gals when we had enough of the boys. Oh and I replace it with Welch's wine that has a false label in it the guys love it, especially JohnT!!!!!


 
So that is why I have been feeling so sick lately. I thought my tongue was broken!


----------



## ckvchestnut

LoneStarLori said:


> Great story Carolyn. I know the hit and blame scheme well. My little brother also had it down to a science.
> I'm curious, was that pretty much the end of the spankings? If I had been the parent, I would not have even been able get in the punishment mind frame again after that.




Lori if must have stopped it for a long time! Lol or they were less so much of spankings! Why do younger siblings do this all the time. I recently found out that my little angel of a youngest daughter did this routinely to my older one too. While I never gave spankings, the older one tended to get most of the blame. Because she was supposed to be the mature one I guess! 


Carolyn


----------



## ckvchestnut

Julie said:


> Well what Dan is not telling you is they try to keep a stash, I take it out and put it in the secret place for us gals when we had enough of the boys. Oh and I replace it with Welch's wine that has a false label in it the guys love it, especially JohnT!!!!!




Oh my gosh these posts are so funny! I must have missed them last night lol! I love that welches trick Julie! 


Carolyn


----------



## JohnT

Hit and blame... 

I remember once, I was running in my front yard, not looking where I was going. My brother was stretching, and I ran (face first) into his fist... 

a million to one shot if I ever saw one!!! 

Being the kind and well behaved younger brother that I was, I immediately fell to the grass and worked up some tears. 

My father came running up and asked "what the Hell is going on here?" (yup, not only did my parents spank, they also swore). 

"Billy punched me in the face" I screamed. 

My father turned to my older brother and asked him "is this true?". 

"No dad. I didn't hit him! He simply ran into my fist". 

My brother's memory after that point is rather sketchy.


----------



## ckvchestnut

Aw man JohnT do I feel for your brother! Boy that brings back memories for me! Well I never found out about my kids til they were older and the you get one always terrorizing the older one but one day my older one apparently gave her a spanking of her own while babysitting and told her she'd kill her if she ever told me! Kids! 

Another funny story I have is from my ex's family. They were a family with 4 kids. The youngest somehow always got left out of the fun with the older kids. One day they were playing some game and Paul asked if he could play too, they said no you're too young. To which promptly broke down in hysterics screaming and crying to Poppa that they had punched him. Little did he know that Poppa saw the whole incident. Poppa asked Paul, did they really hit you? Paul: yes! Poppa: are you sure? Paul: yes! Poppa: If you're lying I'll have to give you a spanking... Paul learned something that day I think!


Carolyn


----------



## JohnT

I grew up the middle child of three boys. Spanking was just a way to get the "wax out of our ears". 

I think back and realize that it all balanced out in the end. There was the one time when my older brother and I wanted a tug of war. We had no rope, so we used my younger brother. I grabbed an ankle, and my brother grabbed a wrist. We ended up dislocating his shoulder. (Never got spanked for that one, though I think we really did have it comming)


----------



## ckvchestnut

Ouch lol! Accidents happen. Like the time I was trying to teach my sister how to do a cartwheel and she kicked sideways instead of up in the air - broke my nose. Clutz! Another time playing that game twister - she fell on my arm and broke my wrist. But then there was the time she went down a mega hill on a tricycle no brakes, I told her to jump and she landed on a metal garbage can broke her arm... We were sort of even!


Carolyn


----------



## jswordy

Johngottshall said:


> What a finish



Hahahaha, I used to be a huge NASCAR fan - I mean go to the tracks huge - but your pic is how I just found out that Junior won.


----------



## Johngottshall

It was long overdue for him. Hopefully this win will turn it around for him


----------



## JohnT

the latest news..... 



> Justin Bieber, teen idol and amateur car racer, is beloved by many and the cause of annoyance for many, many more. The Canadian native has called the United States home for the last few years, but Americans have looked to return him to his native land, with over 250,000 signing a White House petition asking for his deportation.
> 
> The White House has refused to act on Bieber’s deportation, forcing Americans to try increasingly desperate measures to urge him back north of the border.
> Before the Team USA-Canada semifinal hockey game a large billboard in Chicago decided to place a wager. The billboard featured Chicago Blackhawks stars Patrick Kane (playing for the U.S. ) and Jonathan Toews (representing Canada) with the words “Loser keeps Bieber” sprawling across the bottom.
> *[Related: USA vs. Canada hockey game inspires 'Loser Keeps Bieber' billboard]*
> Well, after the U.S.’s devastating loss to Canada, it looked like Bieber was going to stay put.
> Unfortunately, Bieber did not find the bet funny, and he took to Twitter to broadcast his grievances.
> I guess I'm an easy target for some. I'm still human. I will continue to meet hate with love. It's all about the music. Much love
> — Justin Bieber (@justinbieber) February 21, 2014​While it’s not certain that Bieber was specifically referring to the billboard, his tweet was shared over 140,000 times and many of his fans responded in support.


----------



## ckvchestnut

Saw that on the news last night... 


Carolyn


----------



## jswordy

Since NASCAR has gone so WWE the last few years, maybe they'll pick Bieber up as a Cup driver.  Can't be worse than Kasey Kahne back in his makeup-wearing days.

Blasts from the past…


----------



## jswordy

Sweet promo jacket got here today. For free, I expected it to be some cheap unlined thing. Nope. Quilted liner.


----------



## Johngottshall

Nice jacket what track is the first picture at


----------



## jswordy

All those were snapped 3 different times at Dega. You can tell how long ago it was by Rusty's wreck. We used to hit Dega spring and fall like clockwork. In the first pic I am at Turn 4.

Last time we went to Bristol in 2011, we just showed up without tickets. Attendance was so bad that Food World was handing out free excellent seat tickets at the front gate. A Bristol ticket used to be a 2-year wait.

Used to be a rabid fan. I've lost all but casual interest now. Too much WWE added, and then during the growth years NASCAR was pretty much doing all it could to get rid of its working class fans. It's a rich fan's sport now, unless you want to watch it on TV. Going to the track is expensive, even for the cheapest seats. It's mostly about attracting the people who can write it off as a business expense.

Kind of hoping this will grow: http://www.v8stockcar.com


----------



## Johngottshall

Yes I agree I've been to Dover, Charlotte, and Poconos and every year it just kept getting worse and worse


----------



## jswordy

Better put a pic in here to stay OT!


----------



## ckvchestnut

OMG cute!! Is she related to you?


Carolyn


----------



## jswordy

My grandniece.


----------



## ckvchestnut

She's adorable and that look on her face is one I remember having at that age! Serious about her job!! Lol 


Carolyn


----------



## Runningwolf

Beautiful young lady.


----------



## nucjd

Well if we are posting horses…… Here is Titan de Medi. One of our Selle Francais jumpers we bred in 2006. He is currently on the show circuit in wellington and competing at 1.30m- 1.4m classes….





He is a good boy by Hobby de La Cense a SF stallion imported into the US from the French Olympic team and his maternal line is from a long line of jumpers as well.


----------



## Julie

What a cutie, Jim. I bet it is tough for anyone to tell her no!


----------



## ibglowin

Alrighty then……..


----------



## jpsmithny

You all take such great photos. I am envious.


----------



## ckvchestnut

ibglowin said:


> Alrighty then……..




Is that for real?? Or photoshopped? Lol


Carolyn


----------



## ibglowin

It is real. Belongs to Herb Quady, winemaker/owner at Quady North Winery in Oregon.


----------



## ckvchestnut

Wow! Pretty dedicated! 


Carolyn


----------



## Boatboy24

ckvchestnut said:


> Is that for real?? Or photoshopped? Lol
> 
> 
> Carolyn



Seriously. Can't tell if that's an arm, a leg, or something I've never even heard of.


----------



## ckvchestnut

It's an arm with a farmer's tan lol


Carolyn


----------



## Runningwolf

It's a dogs kinda day.


----------



## ckvchestnut

Runningwolf said:


> It's a dogs kinda day.




OMG my side hurts!! 

Here is my Russian Blue Whale!





Carolyn


----------



## peaches9324

well I started my cab yesterday evening here it is one is stirred and one is as I found it tonight. It taste as good as it looks!


----------



## plowboy

Am I doing it right?


----------



## ckvchestnut

Very funny! 


Carolyn


----------



## JohnT

ibglowin said:


> It is real. Belongs to Herb Quady, winemaker/owner at Quady North Winery in Oregon.


 
Glowin, 

I agree, not THAT'S dedication.


----------



## sour_grapes

No, you should be facing away from the camera, like the rider. 



plowboy said:


> Am I doing it right?


----------



## plowboy

Ahhhhh gotcha, so like this?


----------



## Deezil

Some Wildlife & Trail Cam pictures I received some years ago; all taken in WA

A cougar, up-closer than I'd ever wish to be

And some pretty amazing, albino elk


----------



## ckvchestnut

very cool Manley!


----------



## Runningwolf

Great pictures.


----------



## Boatboy24

Those are killer pics, Manley. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wineh

Venison backstrap (striploin), tomato mushroom linguine, Caesar salad, Grana Padano Parmesan, Selection International Argentine Malbec.


----------



## DirtyDawg10

jswordy said:


> Better put a pic in here to stay OT!




What a cutie pie!


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## plowboy

Mmmmmmmmmmmmm backstraps. Might have to root around in the freezer for my stash now. Too bad the BBQ is under a couple feet of snow.


----------



## peaches9324

AWWW! dirtydog Beautiful pic!


----------



## peaches9324

lmao I mean dirtydawg


----------



## DirtyDawg10

peaches9324 said:


> AWWW! dirtydog Beautiful pic!



I agree! But that is jswordy's pic


----------



## wineh

plowboy said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmmmm backstraps. Might have to root around in the freezer for my stash now. Too bad the BBQ is under a couple feet of snow.


Here in Saskatchewan there's 365 days in each BBQ season. Dig that BBQ out, it misses you!


----------



## the_rayway

wineh said:


> Here in Saskatchewan there's 365 days in each BBQ season. Dig that BBQ out, it misses you!



Just don't wrench on the knobs. Mine look a little cross-eyed now when the thing is off...defrost, then turn them on!


----------



## jswordy

wineh said:


> Venison backstrap (striploin), tomato mushroom linguine, Caesar salad, Grana Padano Parmesan, Selection International Argentine Malbec.




Mmmmm… Backstrap…


----------



## olusteebus

My back yard in the morning. Florida, Ocean Pond. 







Midday


----------



## JohnT

olusteebus said:


> My back yard in the morning. Florida, Ocean Pond.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midday


 

We are currently bracing for another 12 inches of snow beginning this Sunday afternoon. In light of that, please take the following with a grain of sand and the spirit in which it is intended....


Y O U R E A L L Y S U C K ! ! ! !


----------



## olusteebus

JohnT said:


> We are currently bracing for another 12 inches of snow beginning this Sunday afternoon. In light of that, please take the following with a grain of sand and the spirit in which it is intended....
> 
> 
> Y O U R E A L L Y S U C K ! ! ! !



Hey man, I feel your pain. It was down to 48 last night and a high of only about 60 today. Tomorrow we will go boating.


----------



## wineh

JohnT said:


> We are currently bracing for another 12 inches of snow beginning this Sunday afternoon. In light of that, please take the following with a grain of sand and the spirit in which it is intended....
> 
> 
> Y O U R E A L L Y S U C K ! ! ! !


John, I feel your pain. Environment Canada is predicting that Saturday March 1 will be our (Moose Jaw's) coldest day of the winter @ -39C (about 40 below F) for the low and -27C (about 20 below F) for a high. Both will be records by about 10C (18F). Might not be able to BBQ on Saturday. Ice on local lakes is approaching 4 feet thick, so it will be a while before we get to go boating.


----------



## Runningwolf

olusteebus said:


> Hey man, I feel your pain. It was down to 48 last night and a high of only about 60 today. Tomorrow we will go boating.



John said it best!


----------



## sour_grapes

The latest cold blast here (single-digit highs, -17 lows) was not quite as bad as it was last month, but still pretty chilly. (Nothing like Moose Jaw, obviously.) 

But my butcher nailed it today, when he said "Everyone is so _over_ it. Last time, we were all bitching about the temperature, and yakking about how cold it is. Now, it's just like, 'pfft, yeah, it's cold, what do you expect?' "


----------



## olusteebus

Runningwolf said:


> John said it best!



Not nice! Funny as hell but still, not nice at all.


----------



## JohnT

DAN, 

Now that was funny!!! You made coffee go up my nose!


----------



## jswordy

wineh said:


> John, I feel your pain. Environment Canada is predicting that Saturday March 1 will be our (Moose Jaw's) coldest day of the winter @ -39C (about 40 below F) for the low and -27C (about 20 below F) for a high. Both will be records by about 10C (18F). Might not be able to BBQ on Saturday. Ice on local lakes is approaching 4 feet thick, so it will be a while before we get to go boating.



After receiving my first utility bill ever that was over $400 for last month, I wonder how the heck you can afford to live in places like that where it gets so cold for so long. I was lazy with my wood heat this year and just let the furnace do most of the work. It was a really lasting cold for the South this year, but nothing like Canada experienced or the extreme northwest of the U.S. experienced.

A friend once lived in Hibbing, Minn., and said the steam heat there is communal. Everybody pitches in money to a central plant that heats the town. Uh, he lives in southern Texas now.


----------



## wineh

jswordy said:


> After receiving my first utility bill ever that was over $400 for last month, I wonder how the heck you can afford to live in places like that where it gets so cold for so long.



Jim,
It's not always this cold here, not that we don't get a few very cold days each winter. Most of North America has experienced an unusually cold winter this year, and for us it's the coldest February in 35 years; that's longer than I have lived in Moose Jaw, as I move here from slightly further North! Our infrastructure is geared to survive in winter; our homes are significantly more insulated than those in the South, we have high efficiency furnaces, and a vast network of natural gas pipelines and storage caverns. Our gas utility is regulated, and although it has purchased some product at a higher price, that will be averaged, and we will likely pay a slightly higher rate next winter. The biggest natural gas bill I recall is about $225.00 for 1 month, and technically, I could be on an equalized payment plan that could blend the summer and winter costs.
Many of us who live in "the great white North" have a certain sense of pride, just knowing we can and have lived through some fierce weather, hence my previous post. Many who can afford it (and some who really can't) take a Southern holiday in the winter to at least get temporary relief. I'm not one of those. Even though we like to complain, I can't imagine living somewhere where there are no seasons.
Besides, there are some upsides to living here:
no earthquakes, no hurricanes, very few tornadoes (and not as severe as in the South), no tidal waves and, a very low persons/square mile ratio! 
Oh, and one more thing, when it's this cold, you can just stay inside and drink wine!


----------



## sour_grapes

jswordy said:


> After receiving my first utility bill ever that was over $400 for last month



Wow. Must be the insulation. In the month that included the polar vortex, my gas bill was $154, and electricity was $82. (Of course, I have tens of thousands of dollars in sunk costs to insulate and upgrade my 1920's home.)


----------



## JohnT

JS, 

My thinking is that our high heating bills are offset by our lower A/C bills..


----------



## Geronimo

> I wonder how the heck you can afford to live in places like that where it gets so cold for so long.


Insulation is huge, and we also have very well made high efficiency furnaces. In fact almost every home in the area that's less that 70 years old has double pane windows, updated siding/insulation and a newer furnace. My total cost for gas and electric last year was under $1,200.


----------



## wineh

sour_grapes said:


> Wow. Must be the insulation. In the month that included the polar vortex, my gas bill was $154, and electricity was $82. (Of course, I have tens of thousands of dollars in sunk costs to insulate and upgrade my 1920's home.)


Ours is a 1940 model, and ditto the $$ spent on upgrades. But just think how environmentally friendly we are being by reusing our existing infrastructure, wood, glass etc. instead of buying new and spending double. Either that or I'm cheap. (hint: it's the latter).


----------



## jswordy

sour_grapes said:


> Wow. Must be the insulation. In the month that included the polar vortex, my gas bill was $154, and electricity was $82. (Of course, I have tens of thousands of dollars in sunk costs to insulate and upgrade my 1920's home.)



No, it's not the insulation and I have a high-efficiency furnace in the house and slab heat in the outbuilding. I am heating two buildings with natural gas, one 2,500 SF and one 1,600 SF. The smaller one is just heated to 48 degrees, but still heated. In thinking about it, that utility bill was my gas and electricity and Internet all in one, so posting the total misleads. IIRC, gas was like $195. By comparison, my Dad in a well-insulated 1,150 SF house in northern Illinois paid $126 for gas.

wineh, I am not far enough south to be in single season weather (USDA planting zone 7). We do indeed have 4 seasons where I live, it's just that our winters are typically so much shorter and milder. Cold blasts sometimes come but they usually last just a day or two. I was born and grew up in northern Illinois, so I know what that lifestyle is all about. It really makes me enjoy the fact that while it was 18 here Wednesday night, it will be 70 on Sunday.

Most of all, I love it - ABSOLUTELY LOVE IT - that our averaged annual snowfall over the past 30 years has been less than 1 inch. Because, like I say, I lived that lifestyle the first 25 years of my life.

Pic of my orange hot-rod at my southern Illinois college apartment complex in 1979…





Pics of a 4-day span here in late February…


----------



## ibglowin

Seems fitting for a Friday night LOL…..


----------



## ibglowin

No wine tonight, no problem!


----------



## plowboy

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm tequila


----------



## wineh

wineh said:


> for us it's the coldest February in 35 years; that's longer than I have lived in Moose Jaw, as I move here from slightly further North! Our infrastructure is geared to survive in winter; our homes are significantly more insulated than those in the South, we have high efficiency furnaces, and a vast network of natural gas pipelines and storage caverns.
> Oh, and one more thing, when it's this cold, you can just stay inside and drink wine!


Well, extreme record cold at the very end of winter can tax even our infrastructure. It was -38C when I got up yesterday, and our city's infrastructure is hurtin'. Several water-mains popped overnight, including one on our block, leaving us without water. Crews are digging a hole in the street as I write this, so hopefully our block will have running water by lunchtime. Hope it warms up soon (only -30C right now).


----------



## Geronimo

I don't know who I feel worse for; you or those guys trying to break through 5+ feet of frozen ground to patch the pipe.


----------



## wineh

Geronimo said:


> I don't know who I feel worse for; you or those guys trying to break through 5+ feet of frozen ground to patch the pipe.


I vote for the guys working outside in the cold (on Sunday). At least we're still warm and dry.


----------



## ckvchestnut

Btw wineh... Lucky you don't get some terrible natural disasters but we sure do! We get earthquakes quite often, as well as tornadoes and extreme wind storms. Every one of my huge maples near my house has been destroyed by the windy weather. One summer, one of my horse shelters was ripped out of the ground and thrown 30 feet into the field. Thank gosh there were no horses in it or near it. I'm so over this weather! I'm done! Too bad it's not done with us! We are getting another snow storm next weekend blah!

Here's hoping for spring to come sooner rather than later! I took this shot one afternoon from my back deck...




At the bottom right of the photo you can see the trunk from one of my destroyed maples lol that whole ridge was lined with mature trees when we moved in here.


Carolyn


----------



## ckvchestnut

Now the ridge will be all grapes :-D


Carolyn


----------



## ibglowin

Fun fact for today….


----------



## Pumpkinman

Mike, that is great! I still cracked up, I tend to use that term at times.


----------



## wineh

ibglowin said:


> Fun fact for today….


So when I brag (or complain) that I drank a buttload of wine, I'm really, really exaggerating.


----------



## ibglowin

I believe I technically now have a "buttload of wine" and not a "shatload of wine! LOL


----------



## Geronimo

I've got a couple buttloads and a three quarter shatload!


----------



## plowboy

Lots of chickens on the lose in Cuba


----------



## vernsgal

New granddaughter(2 1/2 weeks old) and me at West Edmonton Mall.


----------



## plowboy

Lol I know that ship. There is a seal show down there too iirc


----------



## peaches9324

wow beautiful Kim! She looks like grandma


----------



## ibglowin

Good one for my work place especially!


----------



## ibglowin

Well......... 
*
Laissez les bons temps rouler!*


----------



## jamesngalveston

and back to you.

bon mardi gras

its raining here today, so the crowds will more then likely be less then 100,000..if good weather the number is huge on fat tuesday here, 28 parades and many krewes join for todays clebration.


----------



## vernsgal

and for us Canadians lets not miss the Rob Ford float!


----------



## JohnT

For all of us ignorant Americans, who is Rob Ford?


----------



## ShelleyDickison

JohnT said:


> For all of us ignorant Americans, who is Rob Ford?




Thanks for asking that.... I was trying to think of who it is.


----------



## Boatboy24

Just Google Rob Ford and you'll find plenty of news on him. 

That float is hilarious!


----------



## nucjd

vernsgal. Now that is funny


----------



## jamesngalveston

a crack mayor.....a mayor whom smokes crack....
only in canada can you have a mayor that smokes crack and not in jail.


----------



## JohnT

OK, 

I remember him.. 

They showed a clip of him watching the final Olympic Men's Hockey. At the end of the game, the mayor was excited and was jumping up and down. Each time jumped and his feet hit the floor, they shook the camera and added a large "Boom" to the audio. A bit of a burn on his weight. Quite funny.


----------



## wineh

*Please, nooo*

Vernsgal,
I don't think anyone outside of Toronto wants Rob Ford advertized as a Canadian! LOL


----------



## ffemt128

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## ibglowin

So this is what you can do with an extra $1000 and some free time. Picture is of our local Pajarito Ski Hill and photo was snapped using a $550 Drone and $450 GoPro Camera.


----------



## olusteebus

Looks exactly like my dog.


----------



## plowboy




----------



## olusteebus

For my Ms friends. A very popular publication in Mississippi


----------



## peaches9324

*for the youngens lol*

hint it was manufactured in 1897. after I have a correct answer I will post a pic of the front view


----------



## RegionRat

peaches9324 said:


> hint it was manufactured in 1897. after I have a correct answer I will post a pic of the front view



Cast Iron Sausage Stuffer 

RR


----------



## peaches9324

plaster, plaster uhg answer me this.. who wallpapers their ceiling? mom said she just painted over it. I wanted to show the before in comparison to the after, hope to get it done before it's time to do the work outside!


----------



## peaches9324

RegionRat do you know what else it is used for that is one of it's many uses


----------



## jamesngalveston

cream seperator...


----------



## sour_grapes

peaches9324 said:


> hint it was manufactured in 1897. after I have a correct answer I will post a pic of the front view



Looks like an ice-cream maker to me.


----------



## peaches9324

nope a fruit press and a lard press I wouldn't suggest using them all in one though lmao you would have to have a separate unit I would think


----------



## vernsgal

wineh said:


> Vernsgal,
> I don't think anyone outside of Toronto wants Rob Ford advertized as a Canadian! LOL


 I don't know what's worse as a Canadian. Having Rob Ford or Justin Bieber


----------



## plowboy

Canada tends to export it's showbiz problems to the states. The beaver, celine dion and nickelback to name a few. They are all American now. Lol suckers


----------



## RegionRat

peaches9324 said:


> RegionRat do you know what else it is used for that is one of it's many uses



Lard and fruit press..... I see you have the strainer basket for it. I also like that they mounted it to a chair....


RR


----------



## ibglowin

peaches9324 said:


> RegionRat do you know what else it is used for that is one of it's many uses




Getting rid of unwanted partners?


----------



## Scott

plowboy said:


> Canada tends to export it's showbiz problems to the states. The beaver, celine dion and nickelback to name a few. They are all American now. Lol suckers


 


To our northern friends, if you take Taylor Swift we will keep Beaver and 500 more geese!


----------



## dangerdave

Goes well with the recent weather woes...


----------



## olusteebus

for no one in particular. Well, there is this one guy who may get frustrated.


----------



## Gwand

dangerdave said:


> Goes well with the recent weather woes...



Another cold day


----------



## plowboy

It's funny, tonight I went to take out the trash and the thermometer said -13 and I though to myself "hmmm, nice out tonight"

Winter has to be close to the end, my dog has started to shed.


----------



## ffemt128

Labels for my Diamond wine which hopefully will be bottled this weekend.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## peaches9324

nicely done, very elegant


----------



## wineh

*I hope it's done snowing*

Just cleaned up the last 4" that fell. The fence in the background is 6'.


----------



## dralarms

I know I feel sorry for you but must say I feel sorrier for the dog that lives in that pen.


----------



## plowboy

Did the baby photo shoot today. Went well I would say.


----------



## peaches9324

looks like it went really well! Happy baby! adorable!


----------



## wineh

dralarms said:


> I know I feel sorry for you but must say I feel sorrier for the dog that lives in that pen.


Our beagle Fred died in 2008. Can't seem to get around to getting rid of the dog run.


----------



## JohnT

plowboy said:


> Canada tends to export it's showbiz problems to the states. The beaver, celine dion and nickelback to name a few. They are all American now. Lol suckers


 
Yup, but in the sixties, you guys got all of our drug abusing, draft dodging, hippies. I guess it is only fair.


----------



## JohnT

So I am driving to work yesterday and route 80 is backed up and simply not moving at all. 



I was wondering why until It hit me.... They must be cleaning the road....


----------



## wineh

Moose Jaw,often called "little Chicago" for it's rumored association with Al Capone, hosted Chicago in Mosaic Place last night. They rocked the heck out of the place!


----------



## Duster

For the last several months my team and I have poured ourselves into our latest project at work. This past week we gathered our nation wide dealer network in Hilton head island for the unveil of the prototype.












Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making App


----------



## sour_grapes

Duster: WOW! That is a mutha! Seats 28?


----------



## Duster

33 + dr/co and luggage
We can build up to a 43 passenger without exceeding GVWR 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making App


----------



## TomK-B

Very impressive, Duster!


----------



## ckvchestnut

Scott said:


> To our northern friends, if you take Taylor Swift we will keep Beaver and 500 more geese!




Lmao!! You can keep Taylor, Beaver, Dion (gag) and Nickelback (worst band ever created) no offense! But I want Mike Fisher back and maybe Dan Akroyd!! 


Carolyn


----------



## ckvchestnut

Duster said:


> For the last several months my team and I have poured ourselves into our latest project at work. This past week we gathered our nation wide dealer network in Hilton head island for the unveil of the prototype.
> View attachment 14300
> 
> View attachment 14301
> 
> View attachment 14302
> 
> View attachment 14303
> 
> View attachment 14304
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making App




Wow crazy cool!


Carolyn


----------



## ibglowin

From the "what were they thinking" files! Costco find yesterday. Cheese made to look like a bomb (fuse and all). Imported from Ireland no less! :<:<


----------



## ShelleyDickison

I think I got my wine pretty clear.


----------



## dralarms

That's cool shelly


----------



## plowboy

Keep your stick on the ice


----------



## cintipam

We love Red Green. If we are trading celebs, can we please keep him mom? Please please?

Pam in cinti


----------



## jswordy




----------



## JohnT

OK, so who is that JS????


----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


>



Groovy, man!


----------



## sour_grapes

Go, Salukis!


----------



## Scott

ckvchestnut said:


> Lmao!! You can keep Taylor, Beaver, Dion (gag) and Nickelback (worst band ever created) no offense! But I want Mike Fisher back and maybe Dan Akroyd!!
> 
> 
> Carolyn


 




If we keep Dion (eww) we will need twice as much Black Velvet!!


----------



## jswordy

JohnT said:


> OK, so who is that JS????



Me circa 1978.


----------



## olusteebus

I had a hippy friend that graduated from SIU around that time. He forefathers were German as a lot of Southern Illinni are I suppose.

Go Salukis' ( an Egyptian dog that is a fierce hunter/fighter) No kidding!


----------



## JohnT

jswordy said:


> Me circa 1978.


 
My parents have a picture of me at age 19. I had a tan 3 piece corduroy-bell bottom suit, purple "light-sensor" glasses, and "Howard Stern" hair. 

Man, at the time I thought I really looked cool. Many girls thought I looked cool too (Girls are the reason behind any action of a 19 year old boy)

In light of today, it is laughable. The nieces and nephews really get a kick out of it. I have offered real money for the picture's destruction, but according to my mom "this is far too funny for any amount of money". 

I think that it might just go missing one of these days (wink, wink).


----------



## Gwand

Boatboy24 said:


> Groovy, man!



Was he cutting the grass or smoking it!


----------



## JohnT

A special "caddy shack" highbred. A cross between Kentucky blue gass and Northern California Sensimilla?


----------



## jswordy

John T… 





At Eastwind Community in Arkansas during its third year, 1977. Still in existence today, they make (excellent) nut butters, rope sandals and hammocks. Back in '77, they were making only the rope sandals and hammocks. http://www.eastwind.org/nutbutter.php


----------



## jswordy

olusteebus said:


> I had a hippy friend that graduated from SIU around that time. He forefathers were German as a lot of Southern Illinni are I suppose.
> 
> Go Salukis' ( an Egyptian dog that is a fierce hunter/fighter) No kidding!



A lot of US citizens are Germans. It is the largest ethnic group in the USA by population, the Census says.


----------



## peaches9324

update on redoing room we have to take the one wall with the sad looking window down to the beams. We might need to take a second wall down to the beams also that's something he doesn't know till he gets into it. I knew it was bad but didn't know it was that bad. No more kit buying for me for a while! Well I'll be busy outside anyway. We're gonna be dry walling all of it too. So I removed all that wallpaper for nothing! lmao We're on the waiting list if I had said something a month ago he would of been right on it. Always a day late and a dollar short!


----------



## JohnT

Is that you and four women??? .....and our parents wondered why we wore long hair!!!! LOL


----------



## jswordy

JohnT said:


> Is that you and four women??? .....and our parents wondered why we wore long hair!!!! LOL



Ummmm…. two women. Do you have your glasses on?


----------



## Runningwolf

ROFLMAO JohnT I am not going out with you to the bars! I wish I had a picture but at that same time I had a good size afro going and blue tinted glasses. Silk shirts when out hitting the bars and dress up was a leisure suit and nehru collared shirts. If it wasn't cowboy boots it was shoes with 2"heels. Head shops and record stores were a weekly thing.


----------



## ibglowin

65 degrees today! Took the boy out for his first off leash walk…… on what we call the "Rim Trail". As you can see there is a pretty hefty drop off. I did not lose the dog!


----------



## JohnT

jswordy said:


> Ummmm…. two women. Do you have your glasses on?


 
Your kidding! 

Common, someone back me up here. Tell me that it looks like a dude and four women (albeit ugly women though).


----------



## sour_grapes

Vive la difference!

(I honestly thought your first post was a joke, just making fun of '70s long hair.)


----------



## RegionRat

Just say'n




RR


----------



## jwilliamson1001

This was taken on my cellphone with an infrared filter. Thoes aren't clouds, they are trees.


----------



## JohnT

RegionRat said:


> Just say'n
> 
> View attachment 14337
> 
> 
> RR


 

At least the fellas in Fleetwood Mac wore beards Makes it easier to tell them apart.


----------



## ckvchestnut

Scott said:


> If we keep Dion (eww) we will need twice as much Black Velvet!!




How about we let you keep 890 of your 900 geese? Lol


Carolyn


----------



## ibglowin

Probably going to Hell for posting this ………


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Probably going to Hell for posting this ………



If you get there before me, please keep my seat warm... ::


----------



## plowboy




----------



## ckvchestnut

how do I delete this post? lol I forgot how to delete stuff? 


Carolyn


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Probably going to Hell for posting this ………



Let me know if you need directions.


----------



## jswordy

Mike Bettes of The Weather Channel with Charger Blue, The University of Alabama in Huntsville's mascot. I spent all day yesterday with a Weather Channel crew as they covered weather research stories on campus for broadcast this spring and summer. We had an absolute blast!


----------



## plowboy

Grrrrrr that march thaw really messed with me. 

The whole ground floor of one of our barns has flooded and froze. 






Thankfully we pumped all the barrels dry last summer. No environment damage here. 






I somehow think the transfer pump didn't fair as well.


----------



## Duster

Oh my plow boy,
What a mess


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making App


----------



## ckvchestnut

wow that's horrible plow boy... nasty spring thaws... this happens to my chicken coop every spring because there is a hill behind it... still trying to figure out how to stop it from happening so we don't have to put pallets on the floor to keep the chickens from drowning!


----------



## Runningwolf

Holy Smokes Plowboy. All I can say is I'm glad it wasn't your home.


----------



## peaches9324

YIKES  Hope you weren't using that stove for brew!


----------



## Julie

Good luck on the cleanup Plowboy, that really looks bad.


----------



## ckvchestnut

Not sure if anyone's every posted this one before I apologize if it has been


----------



## plowboy

Nothing other than the pump could be damaged. I'm going to try and pump it out tomorrow afternoon so fingers crossed.


----------



## Johngottshall

Good luck plow and sorry to hear about the mess


----------



## the_rayway

Oh poop. Plow boy, I hope it goes ok for you.
We once had the sewer back up in our old house - 6" worth of raw sewage floating around. It was beastly.


----------



## plowboy

I would have never guessed that I would be laying irrigation pipe in March. Seems to be working. With any luck I can pump out the barn without moving the setup away from the loading dock. 

The barn is just to the right


----------



## vernsgal

sorry about your mess plowboy. That looks nasty. We had a street pipe go once and the water came into our basement up to the 3rd riser. Lost a lot, saved some, but what a cleanup!


----------



## JohnT

Sorry to see the flood Plowboy. 

Hope everything warms up and dries out soon!


----------



## plowboy

Well pumped all day and haven't made much headway. Just holding things at bay. It was a warm day so the big melt continues. If I keep the pump running overnight it might catch up sooner or later.


----------



## Geronimo

plowboy said:


> Well pumped all day and haven't made much headway. Just holding things at bay. It was a warm day so the big melt continues. If I keep the pump running overnight it might catch up sooner or later.



Ouch! Let's hope for sooner!!


----------



## Boatboy24

This is where I had lunch today:


----------



## plowboy

Progress. 







The pump in the barn managed to drop the water level 1/2 a foot or so. The temp has dropped below freezing so all the pumps had to be tucked away in the heated shop. 

In other news I found the worlds worst ice fishing spot


----------



## dangerdave

Hey, Jim! Here's where me an twenty-one of my friends had lunch on Friday. Mine's the red one (covered in mud) right in front of the flag pole. This was our annual "March Mudness Ride".


----------



## plowboy

We crossed paths with a group of guys riding the side by sides in the fall and they looked miserable. It was cold and raining and the water holes they where crossing where up to there chests. I'm positive they where soaked to the bone and we where high, dry and warm in the jeeps. 

Makes me thankful I went the jeep route. Much more comfy and it can go on the highway


----------



## Julie

plowboy said:


> We crossed paths with a group of guys riding the side by sides in the fall and they looked miserable. It was cold and raining and the water holes they where crossing where up to there chests. I'm positive they where soaked to the bone and we where high, dry and warm in the jeeps.
> 
> Makes me thankful I went the jeep route. Much more comfy and it can go on the highway



Lol, my husband and I use to ride bikes on the road and did quads on the trails. Gave that up and went to Jeeps. Jeeps are better! We have one cj7, 2 yjs, one jk and one jku. Two sons each have a tj.


----------



## plowboy

Once I build a killer trailer to go with my TJ I'll have the ultimate sportsman ride. It's going to be a sudo camper trailer that could also tow a moose out of the bush. I just haven't had the time or drive to get it done. My welder actually got frozen to the ground in one of the out buildings. Odds are I would have busted the cart chipping it out lol


----------



## dangerdave

With all due respect to the Jeepers (they are very cool!), I can go places on my Grizzly that Jeeps fear to tread. I'd love to see some Jeepin' pictures, though! 

The SxS guys tend to sit much closer to the water than the ATV's. We crossed some deep creeks that got some of their butts wet! They were following _my_ lead, so twas not my problem. ::


----------



## plowboy

The only thing that slows me down is narrow trails. No redneck pinstriping for me.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## dralarms

Jim, nice looking motor.

However, if it had been me, I would have installed the little rubber pipe from the intake to the waterpump while putting the water pump on since it's such a pita to install after the fact.


----------



## sour_grapes

Zion, almost exactly a year ago. First two are Angel's Landing, the third is an overlook from the West Rim Trail.


----------



## JohnT

Simply amazing Paul!!!!!

Where exactly is Zion?


----------



## GreginND

Zion national park is in Utah. 


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## Boatboy24

I love Zion. I was out there about ten years ago. Never did get to Angel, but we did a couple miles of The Narrows. Zion is one of the coolest places I've ever seen.


----------



## the_rayway

I've heard from others that Utah is one of the most beautiful places to travel to. And great campgrounds.

Gorgeous pics Paul.


----------



## sour_grapes

JohnT said:


> Simply amazing Paul!!!!!
> 
> Where exactly is Zion?





GreginND said:


> Zion national park is in Utah.





Boatboy24 said:


> I love Zion. I was out there about ten years ago. Never did get to Angel, but we did a couple miles of The Narrows. Zion is one of the coolest places I've ever seen.





the_rayway said:


> I've heard from others that Utah is one of the most beautiful places to travel to. And great campgrounds.
> 
> Gorgeous pics Paul.




As Greg said, Zion National Park is in Utah, at the far southern edge. It is about 2 hours outside of Vegas, north of the Grand Canyon. It is part of the "Grand Staircase" in Arizona and Utah (The Grand Canyon is A, Zion is E, and Bryce is H:





I was also there about 10 years ago, and set off with my brother-in-law to climb Angel's Landing. You have to climb, IIRC, about 800' before you get to a side trail to the base of a narrow fin of rock with 1200' dropoffs on either side, and then climb about 400' to the promontory. Well, when we got to that fin, my BIL wimped out, and I had no choice, really, but to back out as well. For 10 years I regretted not being able to finish it.

So last year, I went back. My wife and I did lots of hiking, but she is somewhat scared of heights, and did not want to do Angel's Landing, either. She left for a business trip before me, so, on the day after she left, I was raring to go to Angel's Landing. I started at dawn, and was on the peak by 8:30. Almost felt like a letdown! Then I went farther on the backcountry trail (West Rim Trail), covering about 9 miles (and an additional 2000' elevation) out, and of course 9 miles back. As I was passing the spur trail to Angel's landing on the way back, I said, "What the hell?" and climbed it again! I slept well that night!

Jim, I didn't get to do any of the Narrows. It was a little cold water for that, as far as I am concerned! (It was March.) But I bet it was beautiful. Raelene, I have to admit that I wimped out and slept in a "campsite" with four walls and a bed.  But you are right -- it is beee-yooo-teee-ful country.


----------



## jswordy

dralarms said:


> Jim, nice looking motor.
> 
> However, if it had been me, I would have installed the little rubber pipe from the intake to the waterpump while putting the water pump on since it's such a pita to install after the fact.



Very easy to do, I have done lots of them.


----------



## jswordy

There is a story that goes with this pic at http://torinocobra.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=33669 Read it all the way through.

Car guys will be amazed at this guy's luck.


----------



## jswordy

sour_grapes said:


> As Greg said, Zion National Park is in Utah, at the far southern edge. It is about 2 hours outside of Vegas, north of the Grand Canyon. It is part of the "Grand Staircase" in Arizona and Utah (The Grand Canyon is A, Zion is E, and Bryce is H:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was also there about 10 years ago, and set off with my brother-in-law to climb Angel's Landing. You have to climb, IIRC, about 800' before you get to a side trail to the base of a narrow fin of rock with 1200' dropoffs on either side, and then climb about 400' to the promontory. Well, when we got to that fin, my BIL wimped out, and I had no choice, really, but to back out as well. For 10 years I regretted not being able to finish it.
> 
> So last year, I went back. My wife and I did lots of hiking, but she is somewhat scared of heights, and did not want to do Angel's Landing, either. She left for a business trip before me, so, on the day after she left, I was raring to go to Angel's Landing. I started at dawn, and was on the peak by 8:30. Almost felt like a letdown! Then I went farther on the backcountry trail (West Rim Trail), covering about 9 miles (and an additional 2000' elevation) out, and of course 9 miles back. As I was passing the spur trail to Angel's landing on the way back, I said, "What the hell?" and climbed it again! I slept well that night!
> 
> Jim, I didn't get to do any of the Narrows. It was a little cold water for that, as far as I am concerned! (It was March.) But I bet it was beautiful. Raelene, I have to admit that I wimped out and slept in a "campsite" with four walls and a bed.  But you are right -- it is beee-yooo-teee-ful country.



Every time I see pix of Zion it makes my knees hurt. Gorgeous country, though all around there. There's a lot to see in all those "4 Corners" states. We wandered around that whole territory on back roads and trails back in '05. (Knees were much better then.)


----------



## ibglowin

Not a photo but a really cool short you tube video. Rick Mereki spent 44 days, traveling 38,000 miles, across 11 countries, just to film this one-minute video. The concept is simple, but boy, what a video. Don’t blink at 0:28!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J8sLZq4b6io"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J8sLZq4b6io[/ame]


----------



## JohnT

jswordy said:


> There is a story that goes with this pic at http://torinocobra.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=33669 Read it all the way through.
> 
> Car guys will be amazed at this guy's luck.


 

Now, can someone please tell my exactly WHY things like this never happen to me?????


----------



## etownmickey

Hey guys, can I come to hell too?


----------



## DirtyDawg10

A fun time at the range. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## plowboy

I see your group and rase you my own.


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## ckvchestnut

sour_grapes said:


> Zion, almost exactly a year ago. First two are Angel's Landing, the third is an overlook from the West Rim Trail.




Beautiful!


----------



## ibglowin

Too funny!


----------



## Rocky

One of the greatest routines ever. Great timing!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=airT-m9LcoY[/ame]


----------



## Geronimo

the_rayway said:


> I've heard from others that Utah is one of the most beautiful places to travel to. And great campgrounds.
> 
> Gorgeous pics Paul.



Great pics, Paul! I've got a few to share from Bryce and Sedona


----------



## sour_grapes

Oh, my! Those are some lovely shots indeed!

"Hoodoo you love?"


----------



## bakervinyard

I've got a few to share from Bryce and Sedona 

The pictures bring back memories. When the children were younger we had a motorhome and drove cross country 3 summers in a row. We visited most of the national parks out west. Thanks, Bakervinyard


----------



## Kraffty

Got a little chilly Saturday night, gave me a chance to burn up some scraps of wood. Notice my Vines in the background, we already have baby clusters hanging on the west coast.


----------



## Runningwolf

I swear I can feel the heat off of it from here!


----------



## Gwand

Tea smoked duck at our favorite restaurant in Odenton, Maryland.


----------



## Runningwolf

LOL I first thought I was looking at a turtle on it's back until I looked a little harder. She sure looks good!


----------



## ckvchestnut

Who wants to feel the heat from one of my fires from last summer?? I do! 




Love all your photos folks! Awesome!


----------



## ibglowin

Too good not to post! LOL


----------



## ibglowin

Pooh just can't handle the news……


----------



## olusteebus

sad but true


----------



## DirtyDawg10

plowboy said:


> I see your group and rase you my own.



I'll raise you a "Lethal Weapon-ish" smiley face...





Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Pumpkinman

Derek, what Caliber?


----------



## DirtyDawg10

9mm


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## plowboy

It's a couple years old, but name that part. Lol.


----------



## JohnT

plowboy said:


> It's a couple years old, but name that part. Lol.


 
A spent piston?


----------



## plowboy

Yup, I figure the exhaust valve snapped and fell into the cylinder. The poor Murphy switch didn't stand a chance. 

The connecting rod looked like a banana when it came out.


----------



## JohnT

Plowboy, All I can say is... WOW. 

I bet the engine sounded like a fistful of change in a drier.


----------



## plowboy

No clue, it was a irrigation motor running unattended through the night. Never before has anything like that happened. When the motor stopped spinning it also took out the pump. When things get humming that fast they don't like to stop on a dime. 

Chalk it up to crap happens.


----------



## ibglowin

This could work………


----------



## peaches9324

Gwand said:


> Tea smoked duck at our favorite restaurant in Odenton, Maryland.




That looks really good! With some raspberry sauce yum!


----------



## peaches9324

ibglowin said:


> This could work………



would beat putting it on the sink!


----------



## plowboy

And the year begins a new






Seeds are just starting the germinate


----------



## reefman

Gwand said:


> Tea smoked duck at our favorite restaurant in Odenton, Maryland.



Gary,
Is that from Hana's Japanese Rest.?


----------



## ibglowin

Yea, right!!!!!!!


----------



## vernsgal

I used to call these 2 my little brothers. Now I just say "younger" lol


----------



## wineh

Lamb chops in red wine au jus, garlic mashed salad, Chilean Carmenere


----------



## plowboy

Where's the rest of it? Looks good even if it's mini portions


----------



## west_end

I am getting ready to drill the hole for the bung in my new barrel


----------



## ibglowin

Dang, looks like something out of Frankenstein or in this case, Frankenwine! 

*It's alive!*


----------



## ckvchestnut

ibglowin said:


> Yea, right!!!!!!!




Holy shnikies!! No way! Not even on a bike!


----------



## wineh

plowboy said:


> Where's the rest of it? Looks good even if it's mini portions


As this was at home, seconds were staying warm in the skillet. I don't eat like I used to, so didn't even have any. Wife took leftovers to work. Her co-workers are often jealous.


----------



## Julie

Plowboy, I know you asked to see some other jeep pics, this is my husband's yj on the RTI ramp that he built. I'll have to get some other pics of it.


----------



## plowboy

Not too shabby for leaf springs.


----------



## Julie

LOL, it is a work in progress!


----------



## plowboy

They always are. Mine actually was put in storage at the start of winter in driving condition. Most times there something falling off or needing a fix.


----------



## ibglowin

Anybody else getting one of these…………….


----------



## rendezvous

Wouldn't take much paint! 
Greg


----------



## JohnT

I wasn't gonna buy one, I was just gonna borrow yours..


----------



## wineh

ibglowin said:


> Anybody else getting one of these…………….


Where do you get this stuff?


----------



## RegionRat

*This Photo Speaks Volumes*





This hero search dog is looking for survivors in the Washington mud slide.

RR


----------



## plowboy

Synchronized jeep naps.


----------



## plowboy

Happy tractor is happy


----------



## 3274mike

My wife insisted


----------



## Runningwolf

Tell me she lives in a bottle!


----------



## rendezvous

Sucks to be you  Lucky Dog !!! 

Greg


----------



## ibglowin

This is how we roll!


----------



## ibglowin

WARNING: Do not ask for a demonstration!


----------



## ffemt128

Picked it up this am. Old bike needed new tires for inspection.


----------



## pjd

ffemt128 said:


> Picked it up this am. Old bike needed new tires for inspection.



Nice Doug! I'd like to have one again but I'm too old (that is my wife's excuse for not buying one).


----------



## vernsgal

pjd said:


> Nice Doug! I'd like to have one again but I'm too old (that is my wife's excuse for not buying one).



My hubby says the same and I say the same as your wife!!


----------



## peaches9324

nice bike Doug! I especially like the back rest to the passenger seat! There is no better sound than a Harley changing gears! IMO Well I can think of a few but its one of the best


----------



## Scott

Nice scoot Doug, that is a pretty good reason to get a different bike I'll give it a try too. Enjoy the ride!

Phil never too old to ride, if one can't hold up a bike for whatever reason that's why they make trikes.


----------



## JohnT

Great Hog! Mind if I ask what you paid for it? 

I would love one of those, but my wife would cut off my (_insert body part here_)_._


----------



## ffemt128

Its actually a 2013 Suzuki C50T. It was listing around 11k but with trade, rebates and 0% financing it was tough to say no to....Put 70 miles on it yesterday. My 7 y/o daughter even agreed to let me take her for a ride. 15 minutes after the first short ride around the block she went and got the helmets again. I think she liked it...Picking her up a helmet tomorrow so that I can pick her up from school when I take the bike to work...


----------



## peaches9324

At first glance thought it was a Harley but still a nice ride!


----------



## 3274mike

Disney spring break 2014


----------



## Gwand

Just about to punch down cap on this Babera D Alba fermentation.


----------



## Gwand

Here it is.


----------



## Boatboy24

Did you get a press, Gary?


----------



## Gwand

Jim, I bought a TSM Products 18-Liter Wine Press.


----------



## JohnT

Hey Garry, 

Was that frozen must or did your Chilean grapes come in already?


----------



## Gwand

JohnT said:


> Hey Garry,
> 
> Was that frozen must or did your Chilean grapes come in already?



Hi John,

This is frozen must from organic Italian 2013 barbera harvest. First time I'm trying frozen. I'll let you know how it works out.


----------



## Kraffty

We have flowers exploding all around us, thought I'd share some pictures Lori took this weekend in the backyard. There's a really bright hibiscus, one of our wisterias and a couple of her 50 or so different roses. Love this time of year, mostly high 70's and 50's overnight.


----------



## ibglowin

Very nice. Hard to beat CA weather and gardening!


----------



## JohnT

Wow Kraffty! 

You two must be a perfect match! A fantastic gardener and a fantastic photographer. 

Pictures look like they are show quality. 

I am envious!

johnT.


----------



## Kraffty

John, thanks, we were given a digital canon EOS with all the extra's you can add-on as a hand me down last christmas by my brother. So generous. It's amazing what the thing can do and the quality of pictures it produces. A great camera can make you look like you know what you're doing sometimes.
Mike


----------



## plowboy

Sounds about right. I got a nikon D90 for Christmas a couple years ago and even in full auto mode it takes awesome pictures. There was a steep learning curve when I took it off auto but I haven't looked back. About the only time it goes back on auto is when I hand the camera to somebody else.

I do love the big depth of field. 





Its an airplane wing without the skin if you where wondering lol


----------



## Kraffty

Plowboy, that is dead on the money correct. I'm still on auto, I took it off "training wheels" setting for a couple of days and crashed and burned. At least no film was harmed in the making of those pictures. I'll get back to learning the manual settings this summer.
Mike


----------



## plowboy

I actually broke down and got book about my camera. Took about a month to read in my spare time but it was well worth it. I'm still saving my nickels and dimes to buy a new lens with a big fstop.


----------



## ibglowin

Any body else feeling this way these days?


----------



## vernsgal

ibglowin said:


> Any body else feeling this way these days?



Yup. And I'm just dreading when the dogwood starts throwing that fluff all about!


----------



## jswordy

Dogwood blooms pretty much done here, but here's a pic of a contractor who was taking photos of it snowing as they installed new windows at my house on April 15. We got both snowfall (no accumulation) and frost on that date, our last average frost date.





Snow shots…


----------



## reefman

it's been a strange winter, that's for sure. We had 80 plus degree weather last week, and for the last three days, we had overnight lows at 32F.


----------



## plowboy

He's just about fat enough for turkey season next week. Just have to steak him out in a field and make it like and accident lol


----------



## Boatboy24

plowboy said:


> I actually broke down and got book about my camera. Took about a month to read in my spare time but it was well worth it. I'm still saving my nickels and dimes to buy a new lens with a big fstop.



OK, plowboy and Kraffty (and anyone else that cares to chime in). I've been a point and shoot or iPhone photographer (and I use the term very loosely) my whole life. I'd like to get into it a little more. For years, I've been eyeing the Nikons (started with the D3000/D5000 several years back), but have yet to pull the trigger. I'm now drooling over the D5100 with the kit lense. I'd like to upgrade/supplement that eventually with the 55-300 VR lense. Thoughts on that combo? I'd also probably get the "D5100 for Dummies", as I know very little about this beast. My knowledge at this point is limited to "low light, longer exposure".  Thanks!


----------



## plowboy

You can't go wrong with Nikon. I think my mom actually has that camera. She was also a p&s user but made the transition without too much pain. 

I picked up a old school film 55-300 lens for my camera for 100 buck or so. It's about as bare bones basic as a lens could get. But it works well enough for me. 

Best advice I ever got was to invest real money in your lens collection. Body's tend to come and go but the glass will pay off for life. It's another example of buy once, cry once and live happily ever after.


----------



## Kraffty

I think all the mid level canon-nikons are close enough you'll be happy either way. They both do more than most of us will ever use and are great investments. I've had canons over the years and I guess it's a little like Ford/Chevy where I have a perceived preference. Like plowboy said, invest in lenses. I have 5 ranging from micro to 300mm telephoto that I can shoot just about anything with them but we keep a 50-100 on it 90% of the time. Do it, you'll be amazed at the difference it makes. You'll end up driving/walking around looking for things to shoot.
Mike


----------



## Kraffty

Then again I shot this with my iPhone, no PhotoShop or filtering added. I just can't use it blown up or print to a canvas because it's just not high enough res. Catalina sunrise about a year ago.
Mike


----------



## sour_grapes

That is amazing -- what were you doing up at dawn?? 

Nice looking sunrise -- LA pollution is good for something! I used to live on Long Island, which is, of course, east of NYC. We generally had pretty nice, red sunsets due to NYC pollution.


----------



## plowboy

Ya the iPhone does seem to be the default camera. For the most part it's actually a pretty decent camera. Hard to beat the fact it's always just a pocket away


----------



## sour_grapes

I posted this today on a different thread, but might as well post it here. This is not quite *THE* Chateauneuf du Pape. Rather, it is the former Papal Residence in Avignon, France. The "new chateau" was built some years after the first part of this one was completed. The "new chateau" is about 18 km away, in the town that is now known as Chateauneuf-du-Pape, and was a "get-out-of-town" retreat place.


----------



## TomK-B

COOL!!! :


----------



## ibglowin

Nice pics everybody!


----------



## cimbaliw

Remembering a fine trip to Napa last October


----------



## ibglowin

Don't go up here! LOL


----------



## Johngottshall

He thinks he's a gargoyle


----------



## Julie

LOL, he is a sweetie!!!!!


----------



## wineh

ibglowin said:


> Don't go up here! LOL


Or at least take a paddle. LOL


----------



## Gwand

I thought winter had taken most of them.


----------



## plowboy

The deer up here knew a hard winter was on its way in the fall. Never have I seen such thick coats. I spotted the heard a couple times around my house and it seems to have held in there. Even the turkeys don't seem to be any worse ford than in the fall


----------



## Julie

I have been watching a flock of turkey's in the field across from our house, bout fifteen, one strutting and two doe was hanging out with them too, lol. Deer seems to have multiplied, which is to my liking.


----------



## ShelleyDickison

My Grandbabies all ready to get their Daddy after 8 month deployment.


----------



## ShelleyDickison

Well I now have one son in law home. 



"Quickly, bring me a beaker of wine, so that I may wet my mind and say something clever." - Aristophanes


----------



## JohnT

Shelly, 

You are getting me all vaclempt (all choked up)!

Seriously, thank God for folks like your son-in-law, who sacrifice 8 months of his daughters' lives to protect this country!

I really do not know what else to say. I am just speechless.. 

Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## ibglowin

Congratulations and thank him for his service to this country!


----------



## ColemanM

That is an amazing homecoming!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## wineh

Quite possibly the nicest labels provided by WE:


----------



## Boatboy24

wineh said:


> Quite possibly the nicest labels provided by WE:



Reminds me, I need to start mine.


----------



## Kraffty

Thanks for sharing Shelly, those pictures tug - but in a good way right now.
Mike


----------



## ibglowin

True dat! LOL


----------



## NorCal

My hobby of many years.


----------



## ibglowin

Sweet! You must be having a ball with the 50th Anniversary and all.


----------



## peaches9324

He's beautiful Plowboy woops got to remember to look at the date of the post FYI I was talking about the turkey


----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin

I have seen this wall once or twice but never the shadow….


----------



## sour_grapes

Well, here are some shots of the wine closet I have been talking about. Starting with the little alcove I started with, a few construction shots, and the more-or-less finished product.


----------



## olusteebus

nice work. will be very handy


----------



## Runningwolf

Awesome wine closet!!!!


----------



## Julie

Great looking closet, Paul


----------



## JohnT

Simply awesome SG.


----------



## Boatboy24

Nice job, Paul! Looks like around 400 bottles worth.


----------



## sour_grapes

Thanks, everyone! 



> Nice job, Paul! Looks like around 400 bottles worth.



Yes, it was designed to hold, at absolute maximum capacity, 468 bottles. Due to "construction irregularities" I think it will be about 450. 

The closet to its left was my original one from about 6 years ago. (Photo below.) It holds another hundred. I can keep some under the stairs, too, to get me close to my target of 700 bottles storage capacity for aging purposes.


----------



## reefman

S G, you've inspired me, but I'm moving in about 6 months, so I need to make mine portable.


----------



## ibglowin

Hmmmmmmmmm…….


----------



## plowboy

If you remember, I posted pictures of a pump frozen in a block of ice. Well the ice finally melted and it was seized solid. A quick hone later and she seems to be happy now. Still waiting on some new gaskets before I can turn it over. 

Had myself a redneck lightbulb idea in the process of putting things back together. Haven't broken down and bought a ring compressor yet and still don't need one lol 






A hose clamp seems to do the job just fine


----------



## sour_grapes

Before I read the text, I thought "WHAT THE HECK IS THAT HOSE CLAMP DOING there..... Ohhhh, now I see. That is clever...."


----------



## ibglowin

I couldn't agree more!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> I couldn't agree more!



Normally, I'd say "why is the photographer taking pictures and not helping?". But in this case, I don't blame him for taking in the view.


----------



## ibglowin

I am going to use this line the next time I am asked to describe a wine! LOL


----------



## Runningwolf

Boatboy24 said:


> Normally, I'd say "why is the photographer taking pictures and not helping?". But in this case, I don't blame him for taking in the view.



Yeah well I wouldn't be taking pictures. I'd be laying on the ground holding by breath.


----------



## Enologo

*Wounded Warriors 2014*

Wounded Warriors escort.




Thats me 3rd. bike from the right.


----------



## sour_grapes

I have nothing to do with these, but just came across them today here:


----------



## ibglowin

Oh yea, I symbolize with this….


----------



## plowboy

So glad they reintroduced the wild turkeys to ontario. Needless to say its addictive. That first gobble in the morning has you hooked.


----------



## JohnT

plowboy said:


> So glad they reintroduced the wild turkeys to ontario. Needless to say its addictive. That first gobble in the morning has you hooked.


 

Yes, but only if you are over 21 (glug, glug).


----------



## plowboy

19 here. 18 in Quebec. I don't know what the states where thinking when they made the drinking age 21. By the time I was 21 I was all but done with the bars and such.


----------



## JohnT

plowboy said:


> 19 here. 18 in Quebec. I don't know what the states where thinking when they made the drinking age 21. By the time I was 21 I was all but done with the bars and such.


 
What would you expect from a Country that actually had prohibition? Really, prohibition! To think that this happened at a time when most women didn't even have the right to vote! What were men thinking in those days???? 

Actually, in my state, they did play around with the drinking age. They had at one time set it to 18, then upped it to 19, and now it is 21. Teenage drunk driving was a real problem apparently. 

The big argument is that 18 is considered adulthood. One can vote and also be accepted into the military without parental consent. The big argument is that an 18 year old can be handed a riffle and die for his country, but can not enter a bar. 

Some states now allow anyone with a military ID to purchase alcohol regardless of age, which I think is only right. If you are mature enough to fight, you are mature enough to drink.


----------



## wineh

JohnT said:


> Actually, in my state, they did play around with the drinking age. They had at one time set it to 18, then upped it to 19, and now it is 21. Teenage drunk driving was a real problem apparently.


 
If they raised the legal drinking age in Saskatchewan to 21, (from 19) we would simply have a much higher % of underage drinking (and driving). Ironically, in the most recent act of criminal stupidity in Saskatoon, a 21 year old is charged with drunk driving a stolen vehicle causing the deaths of two high school kids. Families and friends of the kids are devastated, and a young woman is likely going to prison for a long time. Sorry for the highjack; just venting.



JohnT said:


> Some states now allow anyone with a military ID to purchase alcohol regardless of age, which I think is only right. If you are mature enough to fight, you are mature enough to drink.


That makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## JohnT

wineh said:


> If they raised the legal drinking age in Saskatchewan to 21, (from 19) we would simply have a much higher % of underage drinking (and driving). Ironically, in the most recent act of criminal stupidity in Saskatoon, a 21 year old is charged with drunk driving a stolen vehicle causing the deaths of two high school kids. Families and friends of the kids are devastated, and a young woman is likely going to prison for a long time. Sorry for the highjack; just venting.
> 
> 
> That makes perfect sense to me.


 

Growing up, we always had wine at the table. I was taught how to handle it and laughed at my friends when booze got the better of them. I see how kids (when they suddenly come of age) go overboard. I walk away feeling lucky having been taught by my parents.


----------



## plowboy

Mahahahahaha


----------



## Johngottshall

A few Humming birds at the feeder on the front porch


----------



## ibglowin

Nice shots indeed!


----------



## ibglowin

Ruh Row!


----------



## ibglowin

I want one of these on a smaller scale for sure!


----------



## reefman

That's called a tailgaters special.
Everyone at the party can cook their own the way they like it.
I used to go to a restaurant that had a similar grill. You went to the fridge and picked out your main course and then went to the 8 foot by 8 foot grill and cooked your own.


----------



## Runningwolf

That would be so cool to own but can you imagine how much charcoal you would need to go all the way around plus in the center.


----------



## Boatboy24

This little guy was outside the front door waiting for me this morning.


----------



## jswordy

Just got through paying the contractor on this little job. New windows in all of the house but the sunroom (which is shown), gutters, gutter guards, downspouts, porch posts front and back, added hand rail, and covered all trim in vinyl and aluminum. 





Told the man I want to be dead before any of this needs to be done again. The door still needs to be replaced. I'll do that.

Here's one of the workers at the start as they were replacing windows. Yep, it snowed briefly that day, rare in the South and especially in spring, so he stopped to snap a few pix.





Next up will be a 16x30 deck off the back of the house, extending out to the end of the porch, so you can walk out the back door off the left side of the porch in the picture, and onto the deck. I'll build that myself in late fall/early winter.

By next spring we hope to buy retaining wall block and landscape the area in front of the porch extending around to the front of the house. We'll see how the schedule holds up.


----------



## Kraffty

looks like a really nice place and beautiful country. All double insulated verses original glass?
Great place to add a deck too,
Mike


----------



## jswordy

Kraffty said:


> looks like a really nice place and beautiful country. All double insulated verses original glass?
> Great place to add a deck too,
> Mike



Yup. The double-hung ones are tilt-in, of course. We replaced three ganged double hungs with a picture and two casements in the picture window the guy is standing in. In the kitchen, we replaced two ganged double hungs with double casements. Really opened both rooms up a lot as far as view.

The sunroom, I built myself in about 95, and it has wood Marvin double-panes in it. I was not going to replace those great casements with vinyl. We clad the frames. I am going to clad the sashes in white myself to match the other replacement windows.

If you look hard, you can see 2 of my cows.


----------



## Runningwolf

Jim, it looks beautiful. I just replaced all my decking boards last year with Timber Tech.


----------



## Boatboy24

What a beautiful, inviting entry.


----------



## jdmyers

*Bear*

My brother inlaw has a camp near the town of marienville in northern pa. While we sat around the camp fire relaxing with various liquid refreshments. His feeder camera caught this guy on film about 60 yards in the woods from us


----------



## Julie

jdmyers said:


> My brother inlaw has a camp near the town of marienville in northern pa. While we sat around the camp fire relaxing with various liquid refreshments. His feeder camera caught this guy on film about 60 yards in the woods from us



You are not far from our camp. We are over in Tionesta. Lol, Marienville seems to have a lot of bears over there.


----------



## sour_grapes

jswordy said:


> Told the man I want to be dead before any of this needs to be done again.



I'd be careful how you phrase that -- there is an easy way for the contractor to achieve that!  

Nice looking work.


----------



## vernsgal

your place looks great Jim. Moving in to my new digs next weekend Can't wait. In the mean time.. My oldest daughter got to finally meet her niece ( my grandbaby) . She was left to babysit and this is what happened:


----------



## the_rayway

Jim I'm jealous of your stone steps and home/property! We hope one day to have a rec property and I would love to build a cob house on it. Ah, if wishes were wings...

Kim - I nearly spit my wine out with those pics! Too funny!!!


----------



## vernsgal

the_rayway said:


> Kim - I nearly spit my wine out with those pics! Too funny!!!


Lol. Ya you wonder how something can look so cute and yet creepy at the same time


----------



## plowboy

jdmyers said:


> My brother inlaw has a camp near the town of marienville in northern pa. While we sat around the camp fire relaxing with various liquid refreshments. His feeder camera caught this guy on film about 60 yards in the woods from us




It's never a good sign when Boston's mascot starts looking into new sports.


----------



## calvin

jdmyers said:


> My brother inlaw has a camp near the town of marienville in northern pa. While we sat around the camp fire relaxing with various liquid refreshments. His feeder camera caught this guy on film about 60 yards in the woods from us



Wow. That guy looks huge!


----------



## plowboy

Pew pew pew


----------



## calvin

Not bad for 7'


----------



## nucjd

What was the range plowboy? Nice groupings.


----------



## Rocky

Plowboy, what was the weapon used? I am guessing that you were using a revolver with 5 rounds loaded. If so, was it single or double action? Did you use single or double action? Rapid fire? What happened in the upper left target? There are only 4 hits and there appears to be 6 in the target below it. You probably shot upper left, lower left, right center. Correct? Nice shooting.


----------



## plowboy

Nope, AR7. The range I shoot at has a 5 round rule so it's become my starting group size for 22. The one with 4 was because of the one and only fail to feed. I just recently slapped a red dot on it and am ticked pink about the results first time out. If I took my time odds are they would all look like the upper left target but some times you just gotta go fast.


----------



## ibglowin

Soooooo true!


----------



## peaches9324

*some of my table grapes*

gonna try to post some pics I always have problems posting sometimes they come out exceptionally large


----------



## peaches9324

oh yea forgot one of my blackberry also


----------



## plowboy

Bought that shirt before we even knew he was a boy. I kinda had to seeing that my names on it. Lol


----------



## the_rayway

Oh good! I clicked on the thread hoping you would post pics of the little guy 

He's gorgeous, and the shirt is perfect!


----------



## DirtyDawg10

This is the Cabana Bay Beach Resort where we stayed when we went to Universal Orlando. It was a very cool place. 




Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## sour_grapes

DirtyDawg10 said:


> This is the Cabana Bay Beach Resort where we stayed when we went to Universal Orlando. It was a very cool place.
> View attachment 15875



Wow, must have been quite a while ago. You don't get to go on vacation much, I assume?


----------



## DirtyDawg10

lol...it is a retro themed resort. It was pretty cool to see what it was like back in the late 50s and early 60s. The decor and attire of the hotel and staff was all retro. They had retro songs and TV shows playing in the public areas too. Fun time!


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## jswordy

During my trip to Illinois for my uncle's funeral, four generations of my immediate family gathered at the local pizza joint for the best pizza ever. Frank's has been ranked #4 and #6 nationally and I grew up just a few blocks away. It's a family-run business that has been serving its Quad Cities pizza in the same location in Silvis, Ill., for 60+ years.


----------



## olusteebus

Now I gotta go to Illinois!


----------



## plowboy

DirtyDawg10 said:


> lol...it is a retro themed resort. It was pretty cool to see what it was like back in the late 50s and early 60s. The decor and attire of the hotel and staff was all retro. They had retro songs and TV shows playing in the public areas too. Fun time!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making




Sounds like the whole island of Cuba. It's the land time forget.


----------



## rolsen99

Craft beers catching on in main stream Mexico as well.......and good too!


----------



## JohnT

Plowboy, 

When were you in Cuba? I was there about 5 years ago (don't ask) and had a chance to talk to some of them down there. 

All of those 50's cars are just a pile of fenders mounted to old soviet truck chassis. The engine, frame, and all that is underneath the body is not original. If you hear them run, there is no mistaking that "Diesel Military" sound of the engine.


----------



## plowboy

I think it was march of 2010 we went to Cuba. It was a better vacation than our honeymoon in jamaca last year. Looking forward to going back one day. 

They defiantly know how to make the most of what's on hand.


----------



## JohnT

Are you a US citizen? If so, did you go to Cuba through another country (or has the laws been changed)?


----------



## plowboy

Canadian born and raised.


----------



## JohnT

plowboy said:


> Canadian born and raised.


 
OK, That now makes sense. US citizens are not allowed travel to Cuba except for humanitarian reasons. 

*::: Soapbox Warning ::: *

I was put aside by how much the general public of Cuba still very much hates Americans. For over half a century, the current dictatorial Castro regime has blamed America for all of the shortfalls experienced by their general population. 

Hungry? blame America. 
Poor? blame America. 
Have to wait 2 days to see a Cuban doctor? blame America.
Have no access to clothes or other needed goods? blame America.

I have a number of stories about Cuba, and I hope you do not mid that I share...

Donations 

When we went to Cuba, we brought down loads of over-the-counter medicines, used clothes, etc. to donate to an elementary school. Typical of a communist society, our plans were changed in the 11th hour when someone realized that it would not look good to receive charity from a bunch of Americans. Instead, we were instructed to drop our goods off at a local Masonic lodge for "distribution to other, poorer countries". 

Now the government operated stores that they have (non-convertible currency only) were always void of all goods except on Tuesdays. Why these stores were even open, having absolutely nothing to sell, is beyond me. A few days after we dropped off our goods, we saw them in the local store. Over the counter medicine and used clothes (tee shirts and blue jeans) were the only thing on sale that Saturday. My wife saw this, pointed to the bin of clothes, and said.. "look familiar"? They did not even bother to change the box we had the clothes pack in. All I could say to my wife was "SHHHHHH".

So their government was taking our charity and selling it back to their own people. My wife was shocked by this corruption, but having spent too much time in communist countries, I was used to it. 

This was only on scenario of the impossibility of it all to those that know better. The only problem is that the Cuban people do not know any better, so they will suffer, uncomplaining, in silence and continue to hate America.


Cigars

As I mentioned above, the 11th hour change of plans is a typical trait of a communist country. 

We were scheduled to visit a cigar factory, and in the 11th hour, the plans changed. Instead we got to spend the evening hearing about how wonderful the government of Cuba is by an "Artist" who's only distinction was that we once shook hands with Picasso. Not wanting to be rude, we sat through the whole torturous ordeal. 

After returning to the hotel, while still in the hall, I whispered to my wife "follow my lead". As soon as we entered our room, and the door closed behind us, I exclaimed loudly to my wife... 

"Can you believe that we came all the way to Cuba and don't get a chance to try one of their fine cigars?"

My wife chimed in with "Yea, and how disappointing that I never got to see that factory". 

We kept this up for several minutes, ending the conversation with "well let's go down and have some dinner." and did precisely that.

When we returned to the room, there on the pillow of the bed was a nice bunch of cigars. It is important to note that we were the only members of our party to receive this gift. 

Later, when we were outside, my wife asked "do you really think that our room is bugged?? I just looked at her and held back a chuckle. "You are so cute" was all that I said to her. 

Yes, we were being bugged. As part of the first group of Americans to visit Cuba in over 11 months, you bet we were being bugged.


Going off the Itinerary 

We were finally flying home. Unfortunately, our plan was delayed waiting to be fueled up (did I mention that this was a communist operation?). To avoid having us wait for many hours and this very small, crowded, run down airport, our guide (aka handler), decided to make an unscheduled stop at the statue that overlooks Havana harbor. The problem is that it was unscheduled.. 

We arrived at the statue and got off the bus to enjoy the nice overlook and stretch our legs. We were there for a matter of only 1 or 2 minutes before about a dozen cars came screeching up to the bus. Out came dozens of men all dressed in blue blazers, each having an earphone in one ear. 

Not surprised, but enjoying the state of shock my wife was going through, I asked my wife if these men "looked familiar?". After she though about it for a while, she realized that there were always men dressed like this everywhere we went. She had no idea that we were being watched at all times.


----------



## plowboy

Sounds like you got the full blown cattle treatment. Only taken places and shown the things they wanted you to see. It was very free forum for us. We tour the oil fields one day and another day just wandered around Havana on our own. It's an interesting and old city to say the least. I really wanted to tour a tobacco plantation as tobacco is my bread and butter. But we where too early in the season to really see anything. Another time maybe. 

Do you know what kind of cigars you got? I don't roll smoke often but the humidor stays well stocked for when I do.


----------



## jswordy

I know a fair number of U.S. citizens who have gotten to fly to Cuba through Canada. Not sure how it works but it seems a relatively popular way to get there. I smoked my first Cuban cigar from a guy who went over there on a journalistic junket. Since, I have smoked many Cuban stogies brought back through Haiti by another friend who travels there often.


----------



## jswordy

Dad & me, all dressed up.


----------



## olusteebus

you clean up purty good there Jim


----------



## Runningwolf

Which one is you?

I think I know where you get all your jokes from now.


----------



## rolsen99

Tending to other hobbies while my first wines age....pure....


----------



## dralarms

If that's what it looks like, I'd be danged if posted a picture of it.


----------



## peaches9324

Excuse my ignorance ..but what is that Rolsen? looks like a glob of chocoalate


----------



## jojabri

I'm at a loss too, I think I might have a good idea, but not 100% sure.


----------



## dangerdave

*Bad Hair Day*

My youngest grand-daughter. I don't know why she always looks so surprised.


----------



## JohnT

you are in serious trouble friend! she is waaaay too cute!


----------



## peaches9324

Gina what idea is that?


----------



## dangerdave

I park where I want! 

note: That's a Gatorade bottle filled with Dragon Blood peeking out of my box.


----------



## cimbaliw

Took this on my mom's farm yesterday. I'm trying to get her to replace some of her old "Home Interiors" style farm prints with pictures of her own farm.


----------



## Duster

Great Memorial day family gathering and hog roast







Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making App


----------



## plowboy

Let there be peeps


----------



## LoneStarLori

cimbaliw said:


> Took this on my mom's farm yesterday. I'm trying to get her to replace some of her old "Home Interiors" style farm prints with pictures of her own farm.



That is beautiful! I love the color and the simplicity. 
Don't know bout your Mom, but I would happily hang that tin my house.
Good eye!


----------



## olusteebus

Big crowd there Duster. bet it was a great day.


----------



## rolsen99

Those of you on the east coast will recognize this! One of my favorite meals ever! Work travel can have small benefits such as this.


----------



## jpike01

Look what I stumbled upon this morning. He/she froze in that position a good three minutes until I backed way. It could not have been more than a day or two old.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## JohnT

rolsen99 said:


> Those of you on the east coast will recognize this! One of my favorite meals ever! Work travel can have small benefits such as this.


 

Lobster Roll and Clam chaddah? Looks wicked good! What are those chips?


----------



## rolsen99

JohnT said:


> Lobster Roll and Clam chaddah? Looks wicked good! What are those chips?



They were their homemade chips, such a good meal!



Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Boatboy24

rolsen99 said:


> They were their homemade chips, such a good meal!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making



Where was this?


----------



## rolsen99

Boatboy24 said:


> Where was this?



River House, Portsmouth, NH. I think they were voted best fish chowder in the area.....and the lobster roll was great. Yummy


----------



## Boatboy24

rolsen99 said:


> River House, Portsmouth, NH. I think they were voted best fish chowder in the area.....and the lobster roll was great. Yummy



Thanks. It looks frighteningly similar to a lunch I had in Camden, Maine last summer.


----------



## HillPeople

rolsen99 said:


> Those of you on the east coast will recognize this! One of my favorite meals ever! Work travel can have small benefits such as this.



Ahh- my go-to lunch!
I really love the northeast coast.


----------



## rolsen99

Boatboy24 said:


> Thanks. It looks frighteningly similar to a lunch I had in Camden, Maine last summer.



There are a bunch who do it out there. Most are good, but some are really really good.....and some have the power to make "it" move (Seinfeld reference). This is one of those. Although, maybe it's simply because it's a treat for me being from MI. 

Hillpeops, go to lunch....lucky dog!


----------



## ShelleyDickison

The next Prima Ballerina. 

she is 4 1/2 and my second Grandbaby.


----------



## Geronimo

Oh My! How fun is that?


----------



## Johngottshall

Got the ponds and waterfall going, and the patio cleaned up.


----------



## cimbaliw

Took my bride up to Traverse City for her birthday. The wine quality sure has improved over our last trip only 18 months ago. Anyway, a couple of photos from the trip...


----------



## cimbaliw

A jug of clearing Skeeter Pee. Thanks Lon!


----------



## LoneStarLori

We returned last week from a 7 day inside passage cruise to Alaska. As someone who lives on the South Texas coast, I was completely awestruck by the scenery. Especially the glaciers. We splurged on a helicopter tour to the Mendenhall and Herbert glaciers in the Juneau Ice Fields. I found the piece of granite particularly interesting. How can such a big rock just be sitting there on a giant ice cube?


----------



## Runningwolf

*OK This is War*

Not only is he eating me out of my garden but he's moved his family in. Too many houses for the 10/22 but the 'ol Gamo Pellet rifle has taken out two of them so far today.


----------



## plowboy

The 10/22 can do the job, just have to feed it the right, sub sonic ammo.

And I'm not on speaking terms with that big slab of stone on the glacier. I have had to deal with one or two over the years that where dropped in my backyards 10,000+ years ago by the retreating glaciers of the last ice age. Needless to say they are a pain in the rear to move


----------



## cimbaliw

Maybe a little C4 might do the trick.


----------



## plowboy

I'll have to get a picture of the biggest one I have delt with so far. It took 2 large tractors and a whole lot of man power to roll out of the way


----------



## Boatboy24

Runningwolf said:


> Not only is he eating me out of my garden but he's moved his family in. Too many houses for the 10/22 but the 'ol Gamo Pellet rifle has taken out two of them so far today.



The only thing that will really get rid of em is a 22 caliber or larger. I've tried chicken wire, pinwheels, sprays, chewing gum, dog hair, etc. The little bastards are immune to everything!


----------



## Runningwolf

Well like I said I took out two of them today with my Pellet gun. A few years ago I bought the best one Cabellas had. It's amazing how accurate and powerful it is. Gamo is the brand.


----------



## plowboy

I have a pellet gun I use in the barns on birds. Shoots less than 500 fps so it takes out the pesky birds without poking holes in the roof.


----------



## LoneStarLori

plowboy said:


> I'll have to get a picture of the biggest one I have delt with so far. It took 2 large tractors and a whole lot of man power to roll out of the way



I can't imagine how much that would weigh. I picked up a piece the size of my palm and it weighed at least a pound. At the rate these glaciers are retreating, this could possibly be your great, great ,great granddaughters' kitchen countertop.


----------



## LoneStarLori

Runningwolf said:


> Not only is he eating me out of my garden but he's moved his family in. Too many houses for the 10/22 but the 'ol Gamo Pellet rifle has taken out two of them so far today.



Forgive my ignorance, is that a Gopher? It's huge!


----------



## sour_grapes

LoneStarLori said:


> Forgive my ignorance, is that a Gopher? It's huge!



Don't remember these from your Ohio days?  I believe you are looking at a genuine groundhog (or woodchuck).


----------



## Runningwolf

LoneStarLori said:


> Forgive my ignorance, is that a Gopher? It's huge!



Yes, I'm taking them out for two reasons. One for eating my lettuce and one for the long winter. I you don't understand that watch Groundhog Day.


----------



## JohnT

Runningwolf said:


> Not only is he eating me out of my garden but he's moved his family in. Too many houses for the 10/22 but the 'ol Gamo Pellet rifle has taken out two of them so far today.


 

Be careful Dan. 

I had the NSA check into this critter and it seems as though he is being supplied by hard line soviets.


----------



## LoneStarLori

sour_grapes said:


> Don't remember these from your Ohio days?  I believe you are looking at a genuine groundhog (or woodchuck).



haha, I don't think I ever saw one 'in person'. But that was a looong time ago. 



Runningwolf said:


> Yes, I'm taking them out for two reasons. One for eating my lettuce and one for the long winter. I you don't understand that watch Groundhog Day.


I don't blame you for either cause. Especially the winter. 
I had a Pocket gopher eating my tomatoes from underneath. I would find a 3 ft plant sucked into the ground to about a foot left then completely gone the next day. It took me two weeks to the get the little turd.


----------



## Gwand

Began bottling wines I started last summer, Fall and Spring. From left to right: peach wine, WE eclipse Savignon Blanc, WE Pinot Gris and WE eclipse Cabernet Savignon.


----------



## plowboy

For the day I finally snap and quit the endless cycle of cutting the lawn


----------



## JohnT

A Jersey boy with a farmer's spirit (if you can believe that)... 

Just finished getting my herbs potted (painting the deck made me late on this). 

The picture shows about a third of them. we have parsley, basil, rosemary, thyme, and oregano in the pots. Cucumbers and hot cherry peppers are in the earth boxes.. 

AHHHH they days of fresh herbs! I cook on the Webber (gas) and just cut off what I need.


----------



## sour_grapes

JohnT said:


> A Jersey boy with a farmer's spirit (if you can believe that)...



Well, it _IS_ the Garden State, after all....


----------



## Boatboy24

John: It's good to see you're just getting planted. I'd kinda decided not to do anything this year, because as of Memorial day, I hadn't gotten to planting anything. I may have to see if I can find some plants this weekend.


----------



## LoneStarLori

JohnT said:


> A Jersey boy with a farmer's spirit (if you can believe that)...
> 
> Just finished getting my herbs potted (painting the deck made me late on this).
> 
> The picture shows about a third of them. we have parsley, basil, rosemary, thyme, and oregano in the pots. Cucumbers and hot cherry peppers are in the earth boxes..
> 
> AHHHH they days of fresh herbs! I cook on the Webber (gas) and just cut off what I need.



those look fabulous! I love having the ability to walk outside and start clipping dinner ingredients. 
I have not had good luck with my cucumbers in the ground so keep us posted on the ones in the pot.


----------



## roger80465

JohnT said:


> A Jersey boy with a farmer's spirit (if you can believe that)...
> 
> Just finished getting my herbs potted (painting the deck made me late on this).
> 
> The picture shows about a third of them. we have parsley, basil, rosemary, thyme, and oregano in the pots. Cucumbers and hot cherry peppers are in the earth boxes..
> 
> AHHHH they days of fresh herbs! I cook on the Webber (gas) and just cut off what I need.



Looks great John. Gotta love earthboxes. My whole garden is earthboxes these days.


----------



## JohnT

LoneStarLori said:


> those look fabulous! I love having the ability to walk outside and start clipping dinner ingredients.
> I have not had good luck with my cucumbers in the ground so keep us posted on the ones in the pot.


 
I have mind planted in an earth box. These planters are simply amazing. just one supported 4 cucumber vines and the foliage covered 1/4 of my deck. I must have picked 3 or 4 dozen last year. 

I also grow hot peppers and had put up 6 full quarts last year. 


If you have interest, here is the link. I started out getting 1 and now I have 6. They are simply great! 

http://earthbox.com/?gclid=CJfUoKfH4L4CFWgF7Aod7VYA7Q


----------



## plowboy

Speaking of gardens, I just did the land work for my food plot. Think of it as a garden that grows big deer and turkeys.


----------



## plowboy

In other news, a year in the life of plowboy


----------



## Runningwolf

Plowboy, that was a great four season picture. Certainly one your child will cherish when its older.


----------



## plowboy

Ya it turned out really well. Odds are we are just going to keep going with it.


----------



## Runningwolf

The pictures or the babies?


----------



## calvin

Congratulations plow boy! Me and the wife just had our second one 6 weeks ago. What a joy kids are. And work.


----------



## plowboy

The pictures and the babies. I want 3 or 4 of the crib midges but my wife is thinking 2 for the time being.


----------



## ou8amaus

Great pictures plowboy!


----------



## LoneStarLori

That is so neat Plowboy. I love how you stood in the same spot each time.


----------



## roger80465

Momma always keeps ownership of that decision. Just stay in game shape and ready to answer the call when the time is right. Practice, practice, practice.


----------



## Boatboy24

plowboy said:


> The pictures and the babies. I want 3 or 4 of the crib midges but my wife is thinking 2 for the time being.



Two is good - you can still play a man-to-man defense. Any more than that, and you have to go zone.


----------



## the_rayway

Love these pics! That is a really sweet idea, and a great way to show your growing family.

Funny how the guys always want enough wee-ones for a team, while the girls have to put on the breaks


----------



## plowboy

a team around here is 5 + a goalie.


----------



## JohnT

My niece took this one. Looks kinda cool...


----------



## reefman

calvin said:


> Congratulations plow boy! Me and the wife just had our second one 6 weeks ago. What a joy kids are. And work.



Grand-kids are even MORE fun and less work!


----------



## bchilders

I second that Calvin, my second is 15 weeks old./_Such a joy they are


----------



## Duster

OMG just seen this on FB
Where or why do people name streets like this?





Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making Talk App


----------



## peaches9324

plowboy said:


> The pictures and the babies. I want 3 or 4 of the crib midges but my wife is thinking 2 for the time being.



one is like none two is like ten by the time you have a third the #1 is old enough to be a great help  btw very nice photos!


----------



## olusteebus

I live near a road called Faucett cutoff!


----------



## JohnT

Duster said:


> OMG just seen this on FB
> Where or why do people name streets like this?
> 
> View attachment 16174
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making Talk App


 

You found it!!!! 

Lorena Bobbitt's current residence!!!!


----------



## jswordy

Look what showed up one day on the farm...


----------



## cmason1957

Look what I found on Craigslist today. 5 carboys $100. One of them was even a 6 gallon one. And when I shows up, the guy did he miscounted and had 6. He didn't want to relist again, so he threw it in for the same price.


----------



## Runningwolf

Thats a great deal. That is exactly what I have sold them for in the past 3/$50 when I have plenty of extra.


----------



## jojabri

cmason1957 said:


> look what i found on craigslist today. 5 carboys $100. One of them was even a 6 gallon one. And when i shows up, the guy did he miscounted and had 6. He didn't want to relist again, so he threw it in for the same price.



sooooooo jelly!


----------



## cmason1957

Usually around the St. Louis area, they are wanting nearly new process for used $30-35 for 5 gallon $40-50 for 6 gallon.


----------



## olusteebus

jswordy said:


> Look what showed up one day on the farm...



Love me some deep fried peacock!


----------



## sour_grapes

olusteebus said:


> Love me some deep fried peacock!



That's just fowl!


----------



## JohnT

sour_grapes said:


> That's just fowl!


 

I disagree, It is more like poultry in motion...


----------



## plowboy

Bahhhhh, that is all


----------



## JohnT

plowboy said:


> Bahhhhh, that is all


 

How Cute! Pity that they are so tasty.


----------



## jswordy

I used to run meat goats with a Pyrenees...


----------



## olusteebus

We are about to disembark for a cruise on ocean pond (Florida). Did I mention I will take some wine


----------



## olusteebus

I was bored this weekend so I went and bought me three big ol french oak barrels and made me some patio furniture.


----------



## olusteebus

Well not really but I would like to. It would sure look good on my deck off my cellar winery.


----------



## Runningwolf

Dude, you got me! I was thinking, REALLY you just did this over the weekend! The do look nice but I'm sure the price tag is also.


----------



## ibglowin

Those are really cool. I really want an Adirondack chair made from wine barrel staves…….. $329!


----------



## ibglowin

Nerd Humor! Let me know if you get it….


----------



## olusteebus

ibglowin said:


> Nerd Humor! Let me know if you get it….



Does it mean the file is "not found"?


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Nerd Humor! Let me know if you get it….



Got it! (Just to keep it cryptic, I see that he or she added 20^2 + 2^2 for tip.)


----------



## sour_grapes

olusteebus said:


> I was bored this weekend so I went and bought me three big ol french oak barrels and made me some patio furniture.





olusteebus said:


> Well not really but I would like to. It would sure look good on my deck off my cellar winery.





Runningwolf said:


> Dude, you got me! I was thinking, REALLY you just did this over the weekend! The do look nice but I'm sure the price tag is also.



I thought the exact same thoughts as Dan.

A large reseller of barrels happens to be in my area. I was planning to make a set of such furniture this summer, but decided to redo my roof instead. Maybe next year!


----------



## ibglowin

That is certainly part of the clue to the answer!



olusteebus said:


> Does it mean the file is "not found"?


----------



## cmason1957

You have to be a pretty big Internet geek nerd to know the answer for file not found.


----------



## Julie

Error 404 or HTTP 404, Runningwolf had this several months ago.


----------



## vernsgal

Our home gym. I've been working on it all week trying to get it set up before hubby comes home at end of month. I'd like to surprise him


----------



## ibglowin

Did you knock over a fitness club while he was away?


----------



## vernsgal

ibglowin said:


> Did you knock over a fitness club while he was away?



 No. we've been buying over the past 20 some years but we've never had the space to set it all up. Most of it's been stored here at the house the past few years. Now that the house is done I figured I'd see how it would fit.


----------



## Runningwolf

Kim. nice work out area.


----------



## vernsgal

Thank You Dan. Maybe this chunky monkey can get back into some kinda shape before I become the Grape Ape!


----------



## ibglowin

I am thinking why is not a dedicated winery/cellar! 

Go workout at Planet Fitness! LOL


----------



## vernsgal

ibglowin said:


> I am thinking why is not a dedicated winery/cellar!


 
But it is! did you not see other photos of Lab and cellar? I'm hoping to have it all  I have 1250 sq.ft to put my passion/hobby(wine) and equipment to work it off   

Vern's a little upset his music room was downsized a bit


----------



## olusteebus

Both areas are very nice.


----------



## JohnT

VG, 

Buy the look of it, you got a year's worth of workout just by setting it up!  

Real nice. You should charge folks in the neighborhood membership fees!


----------



## ibglowin

Obviously I did! JELOUS!



vernsgal said:


> But it is! did you not see other photos of Lab and cellar? I'm hoping to have it all  I have 1250 sq.ft to put my passion/hobby(wine) and equipment to work it off
> 
> Vern's a little upset his music room was downsized a bit


----------



## ColemanM

Holy cow vernsgal!!! Is that a stack of unopened wine kits against the wall?? More jealous!!


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## ibglowin

WANT!


----------



## Boatboy24

This is where I had lunch on Saturday. We were camping for the weekend and I took my youngest on his first "real" hike. I'm proud of the little guy. He did three miles with some significant elevation change.


----------



## ibglowin

Bwahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## JohnT

ibglowin said:


> WANT!


 

What is the big deal? It is just another run-down biker bar....


----------



## ShelleyDickison

We decided to call it a day from fishing. Good news is I now know of 15 spots that don't have any fish 



"Quickly, bring me a beaker of wine, so that I may wet my mind and say something clever." - Aristophanes


----------



## Gwand

Boatboy24 said:


> This is where I had lunch on Saturday. We were camping for the weekend and I took my youngest on his first "real" hike. I'm proud of the little guy. He did three miles with some significant elevation change.



Nice. Is that Shenandoah National Park?


----------



## Boatboy24

ShelleyDickison said:


> We decided to call it a day from fishing. Good news is I now know of 15 spots that don't have any fish View attachment 16355




I'm assuming that is because you caught them all. 



Gwand said:


> Nice. Is that Shenandoah National Park?



Yes. That spot is called Mary's Rock. It sits at about 3,500 feet. Small potatoes in some parts of the country, but for around here, it's not too shabby.


----------



## ShelleyDickison

Boatboy24 said:


> I'm assuming that is because you caught them all. .




Ok we will go with that.


----------



## reefman

wow Shelly, I'm just blown away. Fantastic, and it's nice and tidy to boot!


----------



## reefman

ps...I was referring to your wine cellar.


----------



## roger80465

Do my kids and grandkids know me or what?! Here is a pic of my father's day gift from them. This will be treasured forever.


----------



## ColemanM

Finally uploaded a pic for my avatar. A little late for my 1 year anniversary to WMT  



Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## plowboy

First buck of the year showed up for the camera. Not a bruiser by any measure but still nice to see them up and moving.


----------



## cooldood

My dog Sam


----------



## reefman

The classic Rin Tin Tin pose!
Great picture!


----------



## Rocky

Dood, Sam is striking a pose that is reminiscent of the one by Rin Tin Tin on the TV series. He is a tad smaller than "Rinny" but still very cute.


----------



## cooldood

Thanks he is quite the ham. I was at the beach and saw the "rin tin tin" pose and just had to take a pic.


----------



## Johngottshall

Back yard patio area


----------



## cimbaliw

"First buck of the year showed up for the camera. Not a bruiser by any measure but still nice to see them up and moving."

Mmmm, velvety goodness. It is nice to see them up and around. We were fishing at the end of April near Grayling MI. In one day we probably saw 20 fawn carcases. The winter will probably have claimed close to 100% of the fawn herd.


----------



## Bygsky

Here is the new wine rack I built using 2x4s and a hog/sheep panel from a farm store. Fits 276 bottles and all of my carboys.


----------



## plowboy

cimbaliw said:


> Mmmm, velvety goodness. It is nice to see them up and around. We were fishing at the end of April near Grayling MI. In one day we probably saw 20 fawn carcases. The winter will probably have claimed close to 100% of the fawn herd.




It was a hard winter but I have yet to see any lossed to the weather or yotas. They just lossed all there winter weight. 

In other news, got the old floater ready to rip for another year. Not too sure if ill have any time to use it but at least it ready to roll at the drop of a hat.


----------



## Runningwolf

Bygsky said:


> Here is the new wine rack I built using 2x4s and a hog/sheep panel from a farm store. Fits 276 bottles and all of my carboys.



Hey Bygsky you did a fantastic job. I love what you done with limited space. Do you think as the rack gets filled up you may need a center support?


----------



## Bygsky

Runningwolf thought about that. Ran some total figures of potential weight and with the total horizontal structure and the heavy gauge wore from the hog panel and the reinforcement of the carriage bolts I will be fine. That and my neighbor and I hung on the top support to test it. 400# without a creak.

Now I just need to fill it up.




Runningwolf said:


> Hey Bygsky you did a fantastic job. I love what you done with limited space. Do you think as the rack gets filled up you may need a center support?


----------



## Bygsky

Runningwolf thought about that. Ran some total figures of potential weight and with the total horizontal structure and the heavy gauge wire from the hog panel and the reinforcement of the carriage bolts I will be fine. That and my neighbor and I hung on the top support to test it. 400# without a creak.

Now I just need to fill it up.




Runningwolf said:


> Hey Bygsky you did a fantastic job. I love what you done with limited space. Do you think as the rack gets filled up you may need a center support?


----------



## plowboy

Not my tractor thank god, but it's by far the worst way to hunt for sheds.


----------



## plowboy

Do the happy rain dance. So far we have 8 tenths but the sky's are still pretty dark


----------



## Runningwolf

Hey plowboy, what are we looking at there? 

You can have some of my water. We are drowning here from all the rain.


----------



## Gwand

Our wine tasting today at Soter Vineyards in Newburgh, Oregon. Beautiful setting.


----------



## Gwand

Another view


----------



## Boatboy24

Very cool, Gary. How do they get the furniture to hang on the wall like that?


----------



## sour_grapes

Oh the joys of home ownership and insane DIY projects:


----------



## Gwand

Boatboy24 said:


> Very cool, Gary. How do they get the furniture to hang on the wall like that?



I think it is an Oregonian peculiarity. After drinking Pinot all day it looked normal to me. Lol.


----------



## Rocky

Gwand said:


> I think it is an Oregonian peculiarity. After drinking Pinot all day it looked normal to me. Lol.



That would make sense. You were probably lying on the floor.


----------



## ibglowin

Looks like he has been watching a little too much of the movie "Sideways"….. 



Boatboy24 said:


> Very cool, Gary. How do they get the furniture to hang on the wall like that?


----------



## ibglowin

One of the nicest tasting rooms we have been in is located just outside Walla Walla, WA. Long Shadows Winery (appointment only). Lots of Chihuly glass everywhere!


----------



## plowboy

Runningwolf said:


> Hey plowboy, what are we looking at there?
> 
> You can have some of my water. We are drowning here from all the rain.




That would be part of my day job. They are gas fired tobacco kilns. The growing season is too short up here to do the air cured process like the states so we take a short cut and cook the leaves to perfection.


----------



## ShelleyDickison

This was the view from our wine tasting


----------



## Runningwolf

plowboy said:


> That would be part of my day job. They are gas fired tobacco kilns. The growing season is too short up here to do the air cured process like the states so we take a short cut and cook the leaves to perfection.



Is it true that many of the tobacco fields along Lake Erie are being turned over to vineyards now in Canada?


----------



## cooldood

Where I work


----------



## Runningwolf

cooldood said:


> Where I work



In a plane or the water? What do you do. It looks so peacefull.


----------



## cooldood

I work on the coast of Maine. I work at a company that smokes seafood. 
I have a friend that would take me for a ride so I could take pics of the progress.


----------



## HillPeople

*Shaker Chairs*



Boatboy24 said:


> Very cool, Gary. How do they get the furniture to hang on the wall like that?



It was common practice for the Shakers- and they were celibate and teetotalers.


----------



## cooldood

Lots of shakers here and the women were the woodworkers.
A shaker woman invented the table saw


----------



## plowboy

Runningwolf said:


> Is it true that many of the tobacco fields along Lake Erie are being turned over to vineyards now in Canada?




It does seen to be a trend. I know of 3 or 4 farms that have gone grape crazy, burning kiln winery being the most successful. They are actually doing well for a fledgling winery. Norfolk county as a whole is under quite the wine/alcohol boom. I have actually been looking into the rye whiskey production if tobacco every went under. But that's a whole nother story.


----------



## Boatboy24

cooldood said:


> I work on the coast of Maine. I work at a company that smokes seafood.
> I have a friend that would take me for a ride so I could take pics of the progress.



Just awesome. I had the good fortune to spend some time in Camden last September. It's just beautiful up there.


----------



## Runningwolf

cooldood said:


> Lots of shakers here and the women were the woodworkers.
> A shaker woman invented the table saw



My wife always talked about wanting some wood. I bought my wife a table saw for Christmas the first year and it shook her. She hasn't made me a damn thing since, including dinner.


----------



## ibglowin

Guess she wanted a different kind of wood…….


----------



## cooldood

Camden is about 20 miles south of me 
And she did not say wood she said



Spoiler


----------



## JohnT

Runningwolf said:


> My wife always talked about wanting some wood. I bought my wife a table saw for Christmas the first year and it shook her. She hasn't made me a damn thing since, including dinner.


 

LOL!!! oh man!, I do not want to think on how long you will be in the corner for that one, but I am sure the words "without possibility of parole" will be included in Julie's sentence.


----------



## peaches9324

some of my table grapes


----------



## olusteebus

peaches9324 said:


> some of my table grapes



looks great. What kind


----------



## Gwand

My wife at Willakenzie Estates drinking a 2013 Pinot Noir drawn from the barrel.


----------



## Runningwolf

Gary, you have a great looking wife.


----------



## peaches9324

olusteebus said:


> looks great. What kind


 Not sure they were here before me I'll post again once their ripe but I think they're concord


----------



## Gwand

Deer in neighbor's yard


----------



## plowboy

Looks like that heard is in need of management.


----------



## JohnT

Gary, 

Your has a very elegant look about her. The type of look that demands that she be holding a glass of the good stuff!


----------



## Gwand

JohnT said:


> Gary,
> 
> Your has a very elegant look about her. The type of look that demands that she be holding a glass of the good stuff!



Indeed she is elegant - and the Willakenzie Pinot noir suited her well. IMHO Oregon makes the best new world pinots.


----------



## JohnT

Gwand said:


> Indeed she is elegant - and the Willakenzie Pinot noir suited her well. IMHO Oregon makes the best new world pinots.


 
I have had the fortune of touring some Oregon wineries a number of years ago (about 15). I remember that the wines I tasted were impressive indeed, but thought that the industry in Oregon (at the time) was just gearing up. I need to do a revisit some time soon.


----------



## olusteebus

yeah I'm bad


----------



## olusteebus

Any Auburn fans?


----------



## olusteebus

We need to be more politically correct


----------



## olusteebus

thats how we roll down here in Bama


----------



## ibglowin

Much has changed in the last 15 years in Wine making in WA and OR. Knowing how you like big bold reds (JohnT) you really do need to head to WA Wine country and spend time tasting some of the best wines in the world. In fact a WA Wine just won the *TOP* award at the 2014 Decanter Wine Awards (this is run by Steven Spurrier aka "Bottle Shock" and "Judgement of Paris" fame) for Best Bordeaux Blend. Again the US bested France for a wine blend it made famous!

http://blogs.seattletimes.com/allyoucaneat/2014/06/25/a-red-blend-from-lecole-no-41-brings-in-a-very-big-award/

After touring and tasting the best of WA State wines head South just over the border to McMinville, OR which is in the heart of Oregon Pinot country. Pinot, Pinot, Pinot everywhere you look. The wines coming out of the Pacific Northwest are truly some of the best in the world and the prices are *CHEAP* compared to Napa etc.


----------



## cooldood

Klemtu BC


----------



## Runningwolf

That is beautiful


----------



## cimbaliw

"Klemtu BC"
I think I've been in that area, it is breath taking.


----------



## plowboy

Can't say I see this one everyday. It's a dog riding in a sidecar.


----------



## cooldood

cimbaliw said:


> "Klemtu BC"
> I think I've been in that area, it is breath taking.



I work there on occasion. It is stunningly beautiful 



When you are not being chased by sasquatch


----------



## vernsgal

Yup this about sums me up!


----------



## cooldood

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CdKIrGRt748"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CdKIrGRt748[/ame]


----------



## olusteebus

wild man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## olusteebus

Live like someone left the gate open


----------



## Gwand

JohnT said:


> I have had the fortune of touring some Oregon wineries a number of years ago (about 15). I remember that the wines I tasted were impressive indeed, but thought that the industry in Oregon (at the time) was just gearing up. I need to do a revisit some time soon.



John, you should definitely return. The area has certainly grown up quite a bit. However it is still quite small in comparison to the California and Washington industry. But in many ways that's a plus. Wine makers have much more control when they're making less than 10,000 cases per year.


----------



## moesagoodboy

I saw this dog on a 750 mile bicycle ride in France. Don't know if the dog made it to the end.


----------



## vernsgal

sorry, another granddaughter pic. She's 5 months tomorrow. This is her trying her 1st taste on a honeydew lol


----------



## olusteebus

Me with the herd. I grew up on my paws Chicken Ranch in Alabama. I am guessing that those Ducks behind me are my Grannies ducks.


----------



## tonyt

My little winemaking helper.


----------



## olusteebus

sei molto carina 





tonyt said:


> My little winemaking helper.


----------



## olusteebus

How to tell if your cat is up to somethingl


----------



## JohnT

Mike/Gary, 

Thanks for the info. I will definitely try them out.


----------



## tonyt

Gwand said:


> My wife at Willakenzie Estates drinking a 2013 Pinot Noir drawn from the barrel.



Somebody married up!


----------



## plowboy

It's a foam party.


----------



## Gwand

tonyt said:


> Somebody married up!



Well once upon a time....


----------



## sour_grapes

Gwand said:


> Well once upon a time....



And your point is.... ????


----------



## JohnT

Gwand said:


> Well once upon a time....


 
Nice suit. It really takes me back (I haven't seen one of them in years)!


----------



## sour_grapes

Alas.......


----------



## Runningwolf

sour_grapes said:


> Alas.......



Paul I was going to post something else first until I saw your post. This was a wine and twine event.


----------



## Runningwolf

*Gotch ya sucker!!!*

Who said you can't trap a ground hog!


----------



## plowboy

You can trap anything as long as you know what it eats.


----------



## cooldood

I trap groundhogs all the time



























with a 22


----------



## cooldood

plowboy said:


> You can trap anything as long as you know what it eats.


Sorry for the double post but
When I was young and trapping the only way we could trap fishers was with female sent. They would not fall for anything else


----------



## plowboy

You should try a 22-250. Nothing left to clean up lol


----------



## plowboy

Trap placement is also a big one.


----------



## plowboy

And a pic just because.


----------



## cooldood

All true
But I was trapping for furs so the 22-250 is effective but hurt my wallet to much


----------



## Runningwolf

plowboy said:


> You should try a 22-250. Nothing left to clean up lol



In my situation (houses) I can only use a pellet gun when I see them. So far I took out three of them with my Gamo Silence Cat. It came with a scope and is spot on!


----------



## Runningwolf

plowboy said:


> And a pic just because.



I get the camera part below the railing but what is on top of it?


----------



## plowboy

Well the camera is hanging off a 12 gauge. The deck railing is just there because I don't have a 3rd arm lol


----------



## calvin

Is that a handlebar mount? Or something you fabbed up?


----------



## roger80465

Now that's what I'm talking about. Makes me want to be active.


----------



## vernsgal

one ugly puss


----------



## JohnT

roger80465 said:


> Now that's what I'm talking about. Makes me want to be active.


 
Looks a little upscale for a biker bar!!!!


----------



## olusteebus

I am an old Nascar fan. This is from 1947. I was fortunate to have seen the races on the beach in 1956.


----------



## ibglowin

OK to keep things from going South, the last two post were deleted.


----------



## Boatboy24

Supermoon is coming tonight. I went out back last night to see if I could get some decent pics. Hopefully the clouds we're seeing now will roll out by tonight.


----------



## plowboy

I remember when we had a super moon a couple years ago. It was in early May and I was walking out to my turkey hunting stand and it was so bright I didn't need my head lamp. I remember thinking "holy cow it's bright for 5am" then when I got home it was all over Facebook about the super moon. It really was super lol


----------



## Runningwolf

Boatboy24 said:


> Supermoon is coming tonight. I went out back last night to see if I could get some decent pics. Hopefully the clouds we're seeing now will roll out by tonight.



What does it take to get a picture like that. When ever I take one the moon comes out so small.


----------



## vernsgal

That's an awesome pic Jim. I saw yours and went out to try to capture my own image but I couldn't get anything like that.

The moon does look awesome tonight!


----------



## cooldood

Where I live


----------



## vernsgal

someone was checking out our plum tree this morning


----------



## cooldood

You should try wrestling him


----------



## olusteebus

cooldood said:


> You should try wrestling him



Yeah, if you don't go out there and throw his butt over the fence, he is gonna clean your plums out.


----------



## Runningwolf

Very cool picture!


----------



## vernsgal

No worries. He never got any. Hubby stood at the door and clapped his hands and yelled lol


----------



## cooldood

You have taken a pic of that


----------



## plowboy

I've got a tag for one of his kind in the fall. Bumped into one last year moose hunting but didn't have a tag. Lesson learned lol


----------



## Boatboy24

Runningwolf said:


> What does it take to get a picture like that. When ever I take one the moon comes out so small.





vernsgal said:


> That's an awesome pic Jim. I saw yours and went out to try to capture my own image but I couldn't get anything like that.
> 
> The moon does look awesome tonight!



Sorry - been away from the net a few days. I'm just learning the ins and outs of my DSLR and saw a photo forum thread on moon shots, so I did a little reading and asked a few questions. That was shot with a 55-300mm zoom lens, cranked all the way to 300mm. I used spot metering (had to google that and look it up in the owners manual  ) and then cropped the pic after getting it onto the computer.


----------



## ffemt128

Boatboy24 said:


> Sorry - been away from the net a few days. I'm just learning the ins and outs of my DSLR and saw a photo forum thread on moon shots, so I did a little reading and asked a few questions. That was shot with a 55-300mm zoom lens, cranked all the way to 300mm. I used spot metering (had to google that and look it up in the owners manual  ) and then cropped the pic after getting it onto the computer.


 
And they say that when taking pictures of the moon to treat it as daylight due to the amount of light you are metering on.


----------



## vernsgal

cooldood said:


> You have taken a pic of that


Lol! ya that would have probably been a funny pic


plowboy said:


> I've got a tag for one of his kind in the fall. Bumped into one last year moose hunting but didn't have a tag. Lesson learned lol


 Sorry ex city girl with dumb question. A tag? is that for hunting bear?


----------



## plowboy

You are correct.

This one popped up on my Facebook. Cutest hitchhiker I have seen in a long time. It's in the cab of a combine


----------



## Julie

Lol, Plowboy, that is a very cute pic!


----------



## plowboy

One of my hitchhiker a a couple years back.


----------



## the_rayway

Camping fun


----------



## sour_grapes

After two days, HALF my roof is stripped clean. (Before anyone disses my pokeyness, note that I had to take off two asphalt roofs and one cedar shake roof.) I'd like to get my hands on that sonofabitch that thought putting the third roof on was a good idea!


----------



## JohnT

Well at least the sheathing looks like it is in good shape. Did you have to do any repair work or are you just reshingling it?


----------



## sour_grapes

Yeah, the existing sheathing looks okay; I am installing a 3/4" plywood deck over this. As you may notice, the existing decking is skip sheathing (for cedar shakes), so a new sheathing deck is called for in any case. Why 3/4"? I am installing clay tiles!


----------



## JohnT

sour_grapes said:


> Yeah, the existing sheathing looks okay; I am installing a 3/4" plywood deck over this. As you may notice, the existing decking is skip sheathing (for cedar shakes), so a new sheathing deck is called for in any case. Why 3/4"? I am installing clay tiles!


 
Clay tiles??? How do your roof joists look? That is a LOT of weight.


----------



## plowboy

So that's how the pros really make wine. Explains a lot


----------



## sour_grapes

JohnT said:


> Clay tiles??? How do your roof joists look? That is a LOT of weight.



Yeah, they do weigh a lot. I had a structural engineer review it, and it passed. (I had to beef up the garage, though.) 

As I mentioned above, I had 3 roofs on the house as it was: one cedar, and two asphalt. Guess what? That weighs just about the same as clay tile! So the experiment has already been done, more or less.


----------



## JohnT

sour_grapes said:


> Yeah, they do weigh a lot. I had a structural engineer review it, and it passed. (I had to beef up the garage, though.)
> 
> As I mentioned above, I had 3 roofs on the house as it was: one cedar, and two asphalt. Guess what? That weighs just about the same as clay tile! So the experiment has already been done, more or less.


 
I suppose you are right, the three layers already on the roof probably would weigh more. 

Are tiles hard to install? Living in the north east, with all of the hot-cold-hot-cold, clay tiles are usually avoided. I never had the chance to see one installed.


----------



## ibglowin

Wow, are you sure you want a clay tile roof in Milwaukee, WI? I agree with JohnT that your Winters would wreak havoc on clay breaking them down in short order. I think there is a reason they are popular in California and parts of the desert Southwest. Mild Winters. Make sure you get a heck of a good warranty!



sour_grapes said:


> Yeah, they do weigh a lot. I had a structural engineer review it, and it passed. (I had to beef up the garage, though.)


----------



## zalai

To sour grapes ,
For your roofing project I would like to recommend recycled tire roofing. http://www.euroshieldroofing.com/ ( I don't work for them , but you might like it )


----------



## sour_grapes

JohnT said:


> I suppose you are right, the three layers already on the roof probably would weigh more.
> 
> Are tiles hard to install? Living in the north east, with all of the hot-cold-hot-cold, clay tiles are usually avoided. I never had the chance to see one installed.





ibglowin said:


> Wow, are you sure you want a clay tile roof in Milwaukee, WI? I agree with JohnT that your Winters would wreak havoc on clay breaking them down in short order. I think there is a reason they are popular in California and parts of the desert Southwest. Mild Winters. Make sure you get a heck of a good warranty!



Guys, thanks for your concern, but tile roofs have been used in northern locations for centuries. They typically last about 100 years. I get a 75-year warranty. The higher-end homes in my 100-year-old neighborhood mostly have tile roofs. Generally speaking, tile roofs have a much higher up-front cost but lower life-cycle cost.

For people in the southwest, there is room for confusion. Tiles are graded according to how porous they are. It is easier/cheaper to make a tile that that is somewhat porous, whereas to limit the porosity, you need to fully vitrify the tile. Lower-grade tiles absorb water and then break down during freeze-thaw cycles, i.e.., they cannot stand up to winter. 


The ASTM provides standards for grading clay tiles.



> ASTM C1167, “Standard Specification for Clay Roof Tiles,” addresses material characteristics, performance requirements, and dimensional tolerances for roof tiles. The standard provides a classification by grade for durability and a classification by type for appearance.
> 
> A roof tile’s resistance to freeze damage is classified as one of three grades:
> 
> Grade 1 provides resistance to severe frost action;
> Grade 2 provides resistance to moderate frost action; and
> Grade 3 provides negligible resistance to any frost action.



I got Grade 1, obviously. I expect to be dead  before this roof needs replacing.


----------



## plowboy

Steel roofs seem to be what people around here are moving too.


----------



## cooldood

First let me say I do not like summer 
So in hot days I try to think of winter. 





This pic is not chopped. I took Sam snowshoeing during a night storm


----------



## ibglowin

Truer words have never been spoken……


----------



## vernsgal

I want one of these!


----------



## Runningwolf

Kim you have to have a large tank of Argon to go along with it in addition to the space. I added mine where we had a built in oven and it worked out fine. I like how it keeps each wine cooled to the prescribed temp you want it at. I was actually thinking of getting the one you could used kegged wine with before getting this one. Wine bars are starting to go with kegs vs bottles now when buying from wineries.


----------



## ibglowin

Pics or it never happened…… LOL


----------



## vernsgal

Runningwolf said:


> Kim you have to have a large tank of Argon to go along with it in addition to the space. I added mine where we had a built in oven and it worked out fine. I like how it keeps each wine cooled to the prescribed temp you want it at. I was actually thinking of getting the one you could used kegged wine with before getting this one. Wine bars are starting to go with kegs vs bottles now when buying from wineries.



OMG! I am so envious!


----------



## Runningwolf

ibglowin said:


> Pics or it never happened…… LOL



Ahhh come on couldn't you at least let me fantasize for a bit. They (Wine Station) cost about $5000 for 4 bottles on Amazon with no ratings. They have a different brand a lot cheaper for around $800 with lousy ratings.

Idea: 

 What about putting wine in a five gallon keg pressurized with argon and running into your refrigerator water line? Probably not a bright idea.


----------



## plowboy

^ I've had worse. Much, much worse


----------



## vernsgal

Runningwolf said:


> Ahhh come on couldn't you at least let me fantasize for a bit.


Boo to you! I believed!!


----------



## ibglowin

You can't shat a shatter!


----------



## ibglowin

Believe it or not…. LOL

We just got a new Smith's Marketplace store which opened up in town. They have a 14 station Wine Station as well as 8 beers on tap in the middle of the grocery store! You can have a glass of wine or beer while you shop!


----------



## beano

Dog says what the........? Meet Andy. He's my Bud.


----------



## Boatboy24

vernsgal said:


> I want one of these!



Me too! Does that wine storage thingy come with her?


----------



## vernsgal

Boatboy24 said:


> Me too! Does that wine storage thingy come with her?



hope not. one more to share my wine with


----------



## reefman

Just bought a case of this during my trip to Charlotte (actually Catawba, NC.)
All I really wanted was the box!


----------



## sour_grapes

Just some random, awesome cloud formations the other day...


----------



## olusteebus

Time to offend some Mississippians


----------



## cooldood

They just seemed naked so ......


----------



## plowboy

Holy 4-1/2 inches of rain batman


----------



## Runningwolf

WOW you got twice as much as we did. This rain gauge was the best little toy I've bought. Less than $20 at Walmart.


----------



## cooldood

Playing with Sam


----------



## ibglowin

Wireless or wired?




Runningwolf said:


> WOW you got twice as much as we did. This rain gauge was the best little toy I've bought. Less than $20 at Walmart.


----------



## Runningwolf

Mike it is wireless. I recommend it. I also bought a weather station from them for $49 that worked better than my $150 one from Cabella's


----------



## ibglowin

Very cool and the price is right what is the brand if I can ask. Might be able to snag it from Amazon with no tax and free shipping!


----------



## Brigitte

is there a recipe for sharing?


----------



## peaches9324

Heres just a few of my resent wines I just bottled got a carboy of my first attempt at db I'll post a pic of it later its a beautiful deep garnet color. left to right is my tweaked cab. kit, peach kit, and my strawberry margarita style from scratch


----------



## Boatboy24

Peaches: What'd you do to the Vino Italiano cab? I did that one a couple years ago and added bananas, dried blueberries and raisins to primary also only reconstituted to ~5.25 gallons. Turned out decent for a $45 kit.


----------



## peaches9324

jim 
I reconstituted it to 5 gal, added 1 can of alexander cab concentrate, oaked for a short time, banana peel, raisins, used tannin rich and ft rouge not in that order of course, typing from memory and it taste awesome! about a month ago it was more like a merlot but it seems more like a cab now first time tweaking and playing around with tannin


----------



## Runningwolf

ibglowin said:


> Very cool and the price is right what is the brand if I can ask. Might be able to snag it from Amazon with no tax and free shipping!



Mike they are both Acu-Rite


----------



## cooldood

Northeast harbor yesterday


----------



## plowboy

Now that's a boat. I would hate to pay the fuel/dock bill for that sucker.


----------



## cooldood

You aint lying 

I am not sure who's boat that is. We get all the millionares and famous people here in the summer. not too many in January though.
The guy who owns the Miami dolphins has a boat ver similar to that one and he comes here every year.


----------



## Johngottshall

One of the money makers to pay for my wine making addictions


----------



## ColemanM

My son would wet his pants to climb on that truck John. But then again it doesn't take much, he's only 3 1/2. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Johngottshall

Lol they are fun


----------



## JohnT

So you have fun for a living?? If true, then you are truly blessed my friend!


----------



## Johngottshall

Yes most of the time I have fun. Life's to short not to have fun even if it is work


----------



## cooldood

Fort pownal


----------



## JohnT

*Work in Spring = Joy in summer!*

Just after planting and last week end...


----------



## ibglowin

Very nice John! Little assist from Miracle Grow?


----------



## JohnT

ibglowin said:


> Very nice John! Little assist from Miracle Grow?


 

Actually, I use Osmocote. This stuff is terrific!


----------



## ibglowin

JohnT said:


> Actually, I use Osmocote. This stuff is terrific!



Whatever your putting on it its definitely working!


----------



## cooldood

prouts neck today


----------



## cooldood

I love snowmobiling so I had to bring this home


----------



## ibglowin

Seemed fitting for this group……


----------



## Rocky

JohnT said:


> Just after planting and last week end...



I don't now, JohnT. Looks like you could use some more basil!


----------



## ibglowin

Another one for today.


----------



## JohnT

Rocky said:


> I don't now, JohnT. Looks like you could use some more basil!



You an NEVER have enough fresh basil!!! 

Heck, I even thinly slice it and add to scrambled eggs.. YUMMO!


----------



## cooldood

ibglowin said:


> Another one for today.



Just not a spelling miracle.


----------



## ibglowin

What you never heard of the Island of Alcohol! LOL


----------



## cooldood

Trust me if I did I would already be living there


----------



## Boatboy24

Future winemaker helping me cork the 2013 Chilean Malbec.


----------



## roger80465

Start 'em young, bring 'em up right I always say. Let the kids respect the product and the process.


----------



## Johngottshall

Started tying my flies for the upcoming salmon season


----------



## plowboy

I swear, pick a tree in my area and shake it. Odds are a deer would fall out. I spotted this doe and fawn from the road and snuck to about 60 yards away. So just on the outer limits of bow range. Odds are I could have gotten into 40 yards but I wasn't willing to crawl though the wet field armed with only a cell phone camera. October first can't come soon enough, it's buck or bust for me this year. No more settling for a big doe.


----------



## dralarms

Looked out the dining room windows today and my doe is back with another set of twins.


----------



## Rocky

dralarms said:


> Looked out the dining room windows today and my doe is back with another set of twins.



Some women just can't say "No!"


----------



## plowboy

There is a set of twins running around here too, I'll see if I can dig up the pics


----------



## ibglowin

I remember those days very well! LOL


----------



## plowboy

Playful little guys. 









I was also happy to see some long beards today. I've seen plenty of hens cursing the farm but not a single Tom since I filled my tags in the spring. Might have to buy a fall tag incase we cross paths during deer season.


----------



## Runningwolf

Great trail cam pictures. Is the tobacco for cigars or cigarettes? Where does it end up getting processed? It looks really beautiful. Which animals are the biggest problem with eating it. Do you have moose or elk in your area? I know so many questions but you;re probably the only tobacco farmer on the forum.


----------



## plowboy

Ya caught me. I'm one of only a handful of tobacco growers left in Canada. All the tobacco we grow ends up in ciggarettes. We sell it to a middle man company and they sell it to all the Canadian tobacco companies as well as exporting it to the states and around the world. As far as problem animal s go we really don't have any. Every once in a blue moon a deer will tear though a field at full speed and knock some leaves/plants down but it's pretty minor. On second though that's a lie. The biggest pain in my side is the tobacco worm. Also called the tomato worm. They can chew through a field in no time if left unchecked. They are easily controlled with a couple applications of pesticide. There is also a aphid now that has crossed over from potatoes and completely shuts the tobacco plant down. It caught us with our pants down last year but it seems to be controlled this year. 

No moose or elk in my immediate area but I do hunt for bullwinkel a couple hours north. Elk are also making a comeback up north too. They just opened up a hunting season for them a couple years ago. 

If you have any more questions feel free, I'll try my best to answer them.


----------



## jojabri

Runningwolf said:


> Great trail cam pictures. Is the tobacco for cigars or cigarettes? Where does it end up getting processed? It looks really beautiful. Which animals are the biggest problem with eating it. Do you have moose or elk in your area? I know so many questions but you;re probably the only tobacco farmer on the forum.



I grew up I. Kentucky in a tobacco farming family. A lit of farmers here have switched crops in the last few years. 

And uuughhh! Tobacco worms! As a child I loved playing with them. I called them "Toby's" or unicorn worms because of their horn.


----------



## ibglowin

Since the weekend is coming up.........


----------



## ibglowin

Soooooooo bad!


----------



## Julie

Mike! , lol, that is nasty!


----------



## Boatboy24

Took this today while out picking peaches.


----------



## jpike01

This came across FB the other day. That one glass the Doctor says you can have keeps getting bigger and bigger!


Sent using smoke signals designed by Red Neck LLC.


----------



## ibglowin

What…..

Its clearly a shoe, a VERY badly misplaced shoe! 



Julie said:


> Mike! , lol, that is nasty!


----------



## Boatboy24

jpike01 said:


> View attachment 17147
> 
> 
> This came across FB the other day. That one glass the Doctor says you can have keeps getting bigger and bigger!
> 
> 
> Sent using smoke signals designed by Red Neck LLC.



If I were a woman, that'd be my new avatar!


----------



## JohnT

Last night, my niece came to dinner and took a couple of pictures... 

The first one was a selfie of her doing a little "Quality Control" on our 2013 Riesling. The second one is a bottle of our 2012 cabernet.


----------



## Boatboy24

JohnT said:


> The second one is a bottle of our 2012 cabernet.



Corona photobomb! LOL!


----------



## cooldood




----------



## Kraffty

Just got back from a vacation week in Arizona, stops in Havasu, Williams, Grand Canyon and Prescott. For any of you who've not seen the Canyon in person I'd recommend the trip to anyone. Words don't describe and pictures can't show the size or beauty. We only spent a few hours, mid-day at the rim, I'd like to spend a couple of days and catch a sunrise or sunset, maybe someday.
Mike


----------



## sour_grapes

Kraffty said:


> Words don't describe and pictures can't show the size or beauty.




Agreed! It is stonkifying!

Last summer, I got to hike down to the river and camp for a coupla days. Fantastic trip (well, except for the exertion!).


----------



## cooldood

dinner meeting last night


----------



## cooldood

I guess that did nit work


----------



## Boatboy24

You're killing me, cooldood.


----------



## Gwand

Last night's dinner. Rainbow trout lightly tossed in almond flour. Then sautéed in a modest amount of coconut oil with pumpkin seeds.


----------



## plowboy

The farm finally treated me to a proper welder. After years of making due with a hunk of junk auction find it's about time. 






Now I haven't had any formal training. Or any training for that matter. But I can still make a purdy weld.


----------



## cooldood

jswordy said:


> Oh, and





Boatboy24 said:


> You're killing me, cooldood.



It was a business meeting. What can I say?


----------



## jswordy

Them's purty welds, plowboy!


----------



## the_rayway

Growing like weeds.


----------



## dralarms

Yep, and the grapes look to be doing fine also.


----------



## vernsgal




----------



## ffemt128

Can you say Peaches....


----------



## JohnT

Rayway, 

HOW CUTE!!! 

That little girl must have her daddy wrapped around her little finger!

johnT.


----------



## the_rayway

JohnT said:


> Rayway,
> 
> HOW CUTE!!!
> 
> That little girl must have her daddy wrapped around her little finger!
> 
> johnT.



Lol, you bet! And Wee Man has me wrapped around his


----------



## plowboy




----------



## ffemt128

Tired puppy..


----------



## cooldood

Out kayaking with my son


----------



## ibglowin

*Summer Storm*

Shiprock, NM


----------



## plowboy




----------



## ibglowin

Anybody else feel this way?


----------



## jojabri

ibglowin said:


> Anybody else feel this way?



YUP! I don't even think I have one.


----------



## ibglowin

TGIF!!!!!!!


----------



## Winenoob66

I thought I would post this video of this guy catching a 4' shark up for you guys. But it is the fish that eats the 4' shark you fishermen will want to see.

http://sfglobe.com/?id=2942


----------



## cooldood

My FIL is not doing well and probaly wont make but another day or two

Ever since Larry had his stroke 9/11 ( yes THE 9/11) he has been cold. Of course it doesn't help that we live in Maine. LOL
In the middle of the summer he would have three layers. Winter he looked like





N the house. 

He always kept his crucifix close by and wanted keep Jesus warm too so he always kept in in a wool sock








In the middle of the winter he would "bundle" him up in several layers too.

Not trying to be a downer I just think that pic cute.


----------



## reefman

We'll be praying for him Cooldood!


----------



## ffemt128

This is Bear...


----------



## ffemt128

Our new puppy.


----------



## Julie

Congrats Doug, he looks like a sweetie. How old is he?


----------



## codeman

I'm all ears. 
Dog is my co-pilot.


----------



## Rocky

Doug, he is a cutie. What breed. Looks like a Shepherd. If so, he is going to get a lot bigger! Best of luck with him. Nothing like a good dog. (Louie just came downstairs with his "I have to go outside" look so I am going out with him.)


----------



## plowboy

Pew pew pew.


----------



## ffemt128

Rocky said:


> Doug, he is a cutie. What breed. Looks like a Shepherd. If so, he is going to get a lot bigger! Best of luck with him. Nothing like a good dog. (Louie just came downstairs with his "I have to go outside" look so I am going out with him.)



Yes a shepherd.. check german bloodline. He's go8ng to. E a big dog. I cant wait..


----------



## ibglowin

ffemt128 said:


> Our new puppy.




Adorable little guy!


----------



## ibglowin

*A moment of silence………..*

For our fellow winemakers out in Napa.


----------



## Runningwolf

YIKES! And there is many tanks sitting out in the sun with no electricity to pump coolants into the jackets.


----------



## Boatboy24

What amazes me about that pic is you don't see a drop of spilled wine. Bungs appear to still be in place.


----------



## mikewatkins727

*Barrels*

My guess those barrels are empties. Note the gentleman standing in front (back to camera). Don't think I would be standing next to loaded barrels - could get yourself crushed.


----------



## jojabri

My Stockpile! I'm super proud of it! 241 items worth $820.46 for a whopping $100! Weird how that came out to exactly $100 on my spreadsheet. That's not counting the bin of school supplies and a few opened items.

Looks like my closet is getting full, time to cull it out by helping out my family ( I sell to them at my out of pocket cost which is usually 10 cents to $1 per item) and donating some to charity.

If something ever happens and we fall on hard times, I know we'll at least be clean. Oh and have chocolate caramel coffee port!


----------



## vernsgal

Yikes! if those are the empty barrels I wonder how the full ones fared


----------



## ffemt128

ibglowin said:


> For our fellow winemakers out in Napa.


 
I heard about that on the news yesterday. Looked bad.


----------



## cooldood

jojabri said:


> My Stockpile! I'm super proud of it! 241 items worth $820.46 for a whopping $100! Weird how that came out to exactly $100 on my spreadsheet. That's not counting the bin of school supplies and a few opened items.
> 
> Looks like my closet is getting full, time to cull it out by helping out my family ( I sell to them at my out of pocket cost which is usually 10 cents to $1 per item) and donating some to charity.
> 
> If something ever happens and we fall on hard times, I know we'll at least be clean. Oh and have chocolate caramel coffee port!



Sorry but that is just a little foolish.


Everyone knows Zombies are attracted to the clean people.

Which makes sense cause who want to eat dirty stinky people.


----------



## jojabri

cooldood said:


> Sorry but that is just a little foolish.
> 
> 
> Everyone knows Zombies are attracted to the clean people.
> 
> Which makes sense cause who want to eat dirty stinky people.



I didn't consider zombies, but yeah, I think they'd prefer clean to stinky folks.... mebbe.

This week, I'm trying to gather enough coupons to take 120 condensed soups to the local food bank @ 9 cents per can. Should be a nice haul for a good cause.


----------



## ibglowin

Boatboy24 said:


> What amazes me about that pic is you don't see a drop of spilled wine. Bungs appear to still be in place.




Hows this for spilled wine. Sebastiani Winery.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Hows this for spilled wine. Sebastiani Winery.



Someone get me a straw, STAT! 

I like their Cab.


----------



## vernsgal

Boatboy24 said:


> Someone get me a straw, STAT!
> 
> I like their Cab.



Now there's a reason to cry


----------



## cooldood

Or go swimming.


----------



## cimbaliw

I think autumn is on its way.



Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## plowboy

I'm getting ready to enter the county fair's photography contest (along with the amateur wine making competition)

A couple snap shot from my time in Alberta. 













Messing around during a motor rebuild. 





Last years sunflowers. I was shocked at how long it took me to grey things out, but I guess that's to be expected for the first try at something new. 





And my personal pick. 





I have been stockpiling pictures for years and it looks like this is the year to put all my eggs into one basket.


----------



## codeman

Love the motor connecting rods.


----------



## tanddc

Jim Beam distillery.


----------



## vernsgal

Here's a thought..


----------



## JohnT

vernsgal said:


> Here's a thought..


 

Have you ever seen the "The Jerk" with Steve Martin?

What was really cool was he had wine glasses in one of those paper-cup dispensers!


----------



## vernsgal

Lol! I totally forgot about that movie


----------



## sour_grapes

John, you are an IT guy! When you see a link starting with 192.168.... doesn't that ring any warning bells?


----------



## cooldood

Traveling for work this week
















https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-T_TIvKZBlF8/VAQZLrJD-mI/AAAAAAAAGyU/QNhdo6-wdE8/s512/IMG_2175.JPG


----------



## peaches9324

my daughter got married this past weekend! She had her dream wedding!


----------



## JohnT

sour_grapes said:


> John, you are an IT guy! When you see a link starting with 192.168.... doesn't that ring any warning bells?


 

OOPS! (Home Network) I did not even notice! :<



Congrats Peaches! She looks simply beautiful!


----------



## tanddc

The end of a good camping dinner shared with good friends over the holiday weekend


----------



## Kraffty

Remnants of last weeks tropical storm way off So Cal coast at sunset.
Mike


----------



## Kraffty

I spent last weekend in Seattle visiting a longtime friend and shot a neat picture looking straight up the face of his office building. His suite is on the very top floor so I took one looking out over the city from there. How'd you like to have a view like that every day? Completely by coincidence my son's childhood friend and our next door neighbor just moved to the area a week before so I had the chance to visit and enjoy a bbq with him and his family too. He turned into a nice looking kid with a great wife and family. Good 3 day get away.
Mike


----------



## ShelleyDickison

Since my two day project is completed I now get to wine play.


----------



## Runningwolf

Ok Shelly you got the rules right, "pictures or it didn't happen" but how about an explanation. It looks really cool.


----------



## cooldood

Antwerp yesteday


----------



## LoneStarLori

Every September the Ruby Throated humming birds make their way from North America to Mexico and Central America for the winter. On this trek, they stop off in a few little towns (one of them mine) on the South Texas Coast to refuel before the long flight over the Gulf of Mexico. They are just getting started and the turn out looks good this year. We have 7 feeders, but this is their favorite.
Here is a video link too. *Hummers in flight* I can't figure out how to embed that.


----------



## vernsgal

Our hummingbirds left early August this year. I heard it's a sign of a bad winter. This is a pic of our daughters back yard this morning.Calgary, Alberta. It went from 27C on Monday to 9 inches of snow on Monday


----------



## plowboy

^ a reason I love living in southern ontario. We do end up with hard winters but not until after Christmas. The deer harvest tells me what the winter is going to be like. Last year in dec there fur coats where the thickest I have ever seen and the amount of fat they had stored was crazy.


----------



## JohnT

vernsgal said:


> Our hummingbirds left early August this year. I heard it's a sign of a bad winter. This is a pic of our daughters back yard this morning.Calgary, Alberta. It went from 27C on Monday to 9 inches of snow on Monday


 

No offense, but how in the world can one live in a place where it snows in early September?? Do you need to shovel snow joust so your kids can go trick or treating?


----------



## sour_grapes

vernsgal said:


> Our hummingbirds left early August this year. I heard it's a sign of a bad winter. This is a pic of our daughters back yard this morning.Calgary, Alberta. It went from 27C on Monday to 9 inches of snow on Monday



Mein Gott! I never suspected that was going to turn out to be a current picture! Arghhh


----------



## peaches9324

kim was gonna like this post but since its not in December/January although a beautiful pic I don't like it


----------



## LoneStarLori

Kim that's scary. If early migration is a sign of a bad winter, better brace of another one. The birds are about 2 weeks early this year. I'm wondering if they are still going to be here for the annual Rockport Hummer festival next weekend.


----------



## vernsgal

It is unusual even for Calgary. Their temps are to be back in the mid 20's by the weekend again. Beginning of Sept and they have road advisories out! Crazy!


----------



## vernsgal

peaches9324 said:


> kim was gonna like this post but since its not in December/January although a beautiful pic I don't like it


   I know what you mean. We're driving there on Friday. Our daughter said to pack tank tops ,shorts and snow boots!


----------



## ibglowin

Don't see this every day in town! 






They moved part of a herd from Wheeler Peak near Taos, NM to Cochiti Canyon in the Jemez Mountains about a month ago trying to reintroduce Big Horn Sheep in the Jemez. Looks like this guy is trying to make his way back. He is about half way there. LOL Must have been a very cute Ewe that he left behind.


----------



## cooldood

took sam for a hike today


----------



## the_rayway

JohnT said:


> No offense, but how in the world can one live in a place where it snows in early September?? Do you need to shovel snow joust so your kids can go trick or treating?



From my experience you just make sure the costume is big enough to fit a snowsuit underneath


----------



## plowboy

It's the Canadian way.


----------



## zalai

JohnT said:


> No offense, but how in the world can one live in a place where it snows in early September?? Do you need to shovel snow joust so your kids can go trick or treating?


 
Thanks JohnT , don't forget to send me a surviver kit with your best wine .

How about this survey about the most livable cities in the world 2014 .
The survey rated cities out of 100 in the areas of healthcare, education, stability, culture and environment and infrastructure.

Most liveable cities:

Melbourne, Australia 97.5
Vienna, Austria 97.4
Vancouver, Canada 97.3
Toronto, Canada 97.2
Adelaide, Australia 96.6
Calgary, Canada 96.6
Sydney, Australia 96.1
Helsinki, Finland 96.0
Perth, Australia 95.9
Auckland, New Zealand 95.7


----------



## plowboy

Toronto should not be on that list lol. I lived there for a summer and have no interest on going back.


----------



## Boatboy24

Wow, 4 from AUS and 3 from CAN. Nice showing!


----------



## sour_grapes

plowboy said:


> Toronto should not be on that list lol. I lived there for a summer and have no interest on going back.



"You can't keep me in your penthouse, I'm going back to my plow...."

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDOL7iY8kfo"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDOL7iY8kfo[/ame]


----------



## jswordy

A couple of friends decided the best thing they could do was to take along a bottle of my Blueberry Scuppernong wine to celebrate the last bluff they encountered on their kayaking excursion. I was honored they did so!


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Wow, 4 from AUS and 3 from CAN. Nice showing!



Well, it is really 5 from AUS if you include Vienna. 

And 6 if you include Auckland. (Ducking from the ire of our Kiwi friends.....)


----------



## zalai

the Colombian women's cycling team


----------



## sour_grapes

zalai said:


> the Colombian women's cycling team



Thanks for pointing out that it was the WOMEN'S team. I didn't pick up on that initially.


----------



## zalai

sour_grapes said:


> Thanks for pointing out that it was the WOMEN'S team. I didn't pick up on that initially.


Just 4 u , the men' cycling team


----------



## LoneStarLori

jswordy said:


> A couple of friends decided the best thing they could do was to take along a bottle of my Blueberry Scuppernong wine to celebrate the last bluff they encountered on their kayaking excursion. I was honored they did so!



Jim that is so cool! It looks like they are in Heaven.


----------



## JohnT

Jim, 

With something like that, no applause or complements are needed. 
Heck, I wish I could take a sip myself!


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Well, it is really 5 from AUS if you include Vienna.
> 
> And 6 if you include Auckland. (Ducking from the ire of our Kiwi friends.....)



Glad I wasn't the only one thinking that and chuckling.


----------



## sour_grapes

Well, this is how I spent my whole damned summer: (new roof)


----------



## ibglowin

Turned out very nice Paul!


----------



## LoneStarLori

Just stunning. Well done on the color choices. It truly says class.


----------



## jojabri

For the record, cycling involves too much shaving for folks who do not life in subtropical or tropical regions.


----------



## reefman

Ok Gina, you will have to explain that one?


----------



## sour_grapes

My goodness, thank you Lori, Mike, zalai, olusteebus, reefman, Dan, Jim... (Hope I didn't miss anyone.) It was an ordeal, let me tell you. The worst part is it cut into my winemaking! ;-)


----------



## Rocky

sour_grapes said:


> Well, this is how I spent my whole damned summer: (new roof)



Paul, great job on the roof. Looks super!

How old is the house? I am guessing 1930's. I did some home design work in one of my post career jobs and I really appreciate good brickwork because it is getting so hard to find. Your home is a tour de force of the craft. I see arches, corbels, quoins, wing walls, dentil, stacked halves, either a soldier or sailor course above the second floor and a great looking running bond. It would be very difficult to find such artisans today that could do this work, not to mention the cost. Beautiful house!


----------



## peaches9324

zalai said:


> the Colombian women's cycling team


 
whotf designed their uniforms


----------



## peaches9324

sour_grapes said:


> Well, this is how I spent my whole damned summer: (new roof)



just beautiful Paul and as Lori pointed out great choice of colors!


----------



## sour_grapes

peaches9324 said:


> whotf designed their uniforms



If one of the articles I read is to be believed, one of the team members did:



> According to Spanish language media outlets, the Cycling League of Bogota confirmed the uniform was designed by team member Angie Tatiana Rojas Suarez.


----------



## sour_grapes

Rocky said:


> Paul, great job on the roof. Looks super!
> 
> How old is the house? I am guessing 1930's. I did some home design work in one of my post career jobs and I really appreciate good brickwork because it is getting so hard to find. Your home is a tour de force of the craft. I see arches, corbels, quoins, wing walls, dentil, stacked halves, either a soldier or sailor course above the second floor and a great looking running bond. It would be very difficult to find such artisans today that could do this work, not to mention the cost. Beautiful house!



Thank you, Rocky. I had to look up half those architectural terms! You continue to impress.

Yes, I love this house. We got lucky on finding it. Good guess on the date -- it is from 1929 or 1930. (Some documents say one, some say the other.)

It originally had a cedar roof, but, with the Mediterranean Revival architecture, I always felt it cried out for a clay-tile roof. I decided to do it myself this summer (because it would have been PROHIBITIVELY expen$ive otherwise).

Unfortunately, that cedar roof was still there, along with two asphalt roofs, so the tear-off was challenging. Here are some progress pix of the rear of the house:


----------



## olusteebus

With that roof pitch, that had to be very difficult. Really impressive.


----------



## Kraffty

Impressive job. I'm guessing you won't have to worry about re-roofing again,
Mike


----------



## roger80465

peaches9324 said:


> whotf designed their uniforms



Yup, at first glance I would have guessed Brazilian team. Shows what I know.


----------



## cooldood

Love the roof. I never see those around here but would love to put one on my house.
Trouble is I live in Maine and not sure how they take cold and snow.


----------



## Rocky

Kraffty said:


> Impressive job. I'm guessing you won't have to worry about re-roofing again,
> Mike



You are right, Mike, that roof will last forever.


----------



## sour_grapes

olusteebus said:


> With that roof pitch, that had to be very difficult. Really impressive.



Thanks. The pitch was between 7 and 8/12. It really wasn't that bad to walk on, but, honestly, I wouldn't want it to have been any steeper!



Kraffty said:


> Impressive job. I'm guessing you won't have to worry about re-roofing again,
> Mike



Thanks, Mike. Yeah, I should be long dead when that roof gets replaced! 




cooldood said:


> Love the roof. I never see those around here but would love to put one on my house.
> Trouble is I live in Maine and not sure how they take cold and snow.



Thanks for the warm words. 
I live in Milwaukee. Maybe not quite as bad weather as you, but right up there. They take cold and snow just fine. There are different grades of clay tile; ASTM Grade 1 has very low porosity, so freeze/thaw is not a problem.



Rocky said:


> You are right, Mike, that roof will last forever.


 Thanks for backing me up, Rocky!


----------



## JohnT

Question for you SG.. 

Are those tiles strong enough for you to walk on? 

I have done some roofing in my day (asphalt and cedar) and as you work from bottom to top, you can simply walk on the shingles aready layed down. With the shape of the tiles, and given that they are made of clay, I just wondered.


----------



## sour_grapes

JohnT said:


> Question for you SG..
> 
> Are those tiles strong enough for you to walk on?
> 
> I have done some roofing in my day (asphalt and cedar) and as you work from bottom to top, you can simply walk on the shingles aready layed down. With the shape of the tiles, and given that they are made of clay, I just wondered.



Yes, you can walk on them.

The tiles themselves are very strong. If a tile is sitting, for example, on concrete, I can jump up and down on it as hard as I can with no ill effect. However, a potential problem arises when installed because of point loading. Because the tiles are also brittle, they can be broken if they are installed too tightly together, and then walking exerts a lot of force on a small area where two tiles touch. But this is not usual. Although I avoid walking on them to the extent I can, it has not been any problem to do so.


----------



## cooldood

I see them all over Europe and they say one and done. The roof will actually outlast the house it is on. It must be the cost that stops people from using them here


----------



## vernsgal

ibglowin said:


> Don't see this every day in town!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They moved part of a herd from Wheeler Peak near Taos, NM to Cochiti Canyon in the Jemez Mountains about a month ago trying to reintroduce Big Horn Sheep in the Jemez. Looks like this guy is trying to make his way back. He is about half way there. LOL Must have been a very cute Ewe that he left behind.



Passed this guy on the highway driving back from Calgary today. Check out the battle scars.


----------



## cooldood

nice rack!!!!


sorry I had to


----------



## vernsgal

you guys are incorrigible!


----------



## plowboy

Could have filled all my tags in one shot. Lol.

http://youtu.be/AOR01Fusae0


----------



## spunk

Sounds good wonder where you can get it.


----------



## vernsgal

plowboy said:


> Could have filled all my tags in one shot. Lol.
> 
> http://youtu.be/AOR01Fusae0


As I said..


vernsgal said:


> you guys are incorrigible!


----------



## cooldood

not a photo but my son coming home from college and Sam greets him
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=je1DiHY6qCw[/ame]


----------



## Boatboy24

vernsgal said:


> you guys are incorrigible!



Said the one who put a thong on a pear...


----------



## cooldood

Great I went back to look for the pic of a thong on her pair
only to find a a pic of a thong on her pear
I really need to pay more attention when reading.


----------



## vernsgal

Boatboy24 said:


> Said the one who put a thong on a pear...



ok you got me on that one. Guess I'll have to behave when I do my plums one


----------



## plowboy

Picked myself up a new set of tool boxes on Thursday. It is quite possible than I have the longest toolbox in the shop now. It just fit in the back of my truck with a 1/4 inch to spare lol


----------



## cooldood

over compensating much?

jk

there is no such thing as too big a tool box.


----------



## plowboy

Not the first time somebody said that. If I where trying to compensate I would have gotten 2 of the long ones. The though cross my mind but that would be too darn long lol. If down the road I need more storage I can add a top box to the one on the left


----------



## Runningwolf

I have a stainless steel one 2/3 that size I use in my lab at home for all my testing equipment.


----------



## plowboy

It was a major upgrade for me. Before I had all my tools in a 5 gallon bucket. It was easy to move about the farms but now that I'm working in a factory the bucket looked pretty stupid. 


In other news......


----------



## codeman

There's this too.


----------



## plowboy

Yep as a child of the clans I'm a little bummed out about that. But they did have a 85% turn out of voter so it's pretty conclusive. 

Canada parted ways years ago and it seem to be working out for the best.


----------



## sour_grapes

plowboy said:


> Canada parted ways years ago and it seem to be working out for the best.



Says the man with a picture of the Queen of England on his money....


----------



## BobR

A couple of photos taken last week of the St. James Winery vineyard just outside of St. James, Mo. Have never seen so many Concord vineyards as in this area. Thought I was in heaven.


----------



## wineforfun

Truly heaven. Can't wait to go back.


----------



## plowboy

She might be on our money but she's just a figure head. Then again, we didn't have to go to war to gain our freedom so it seems like a fair trade lol


----------



## vernsgal

wineforfun said:


> Truly heaven. Can't wait to go back.


 Wow! where were the photos taken?


----------



## Boatboy24

wineforfun said:


> Truly heaven. Can't wait to go back.



Someone went to the south Pacific! Nice pics.

How did it feel swimming with all those black tip reef sharks?


----------



## sour_grapes

Well, I finally finished the garage over the weekend. Just a few odds and ends to cross off my punch list, and then I will be done done done!


----------



## jswordy

My trusty 1987 Cub Cadet 1811 bit it a couple weeks ago, started puking oil all over after sticking a ring. That ended 15 years of service since I had rebuilt it. So I needed a mower to finish out the season, which lasts here until almost Christmas.

I got out in the shop Saturday at 9 a.m., built this, and was done mowing by 7 p.m. Mowing was a dust-fest, as you can see by how the engine bay looks! I've got $30 in it. It's a 1979 International Harvester Cub Cadet 682 with a transplanted 1995 Kohler Command 18 hp dual overhead valve V-twin in it. The deck, wheels and wheel weights came off my 1811. I was butt-azz tired Sunday.

This winter I'll build an IH Cub Cadet 782 with transplanted Command 25 hp V-twin (a 25% increase in horsepower) to take the place of this one, which then is getting a loader put on it that I have stored in the barn. Don't want a zero-turn, I have attachments that fit these that can't even be used on a zero-turn.

I had just got through fixing the hydraulics on my farm tractor when the Cub Cadet gave out the next week.


----------



## Kraffty

"Mowing was a dust-fest, as you can see by how the engine bay looks! I've got $30 in it. It's a 1979 International Harvester Cub Cadet 682 with a transplanted 1995 Kohler Command 18 hp dual overhead valve V-twin in it. The deck, wheels and wheel weights came off my 1811. I was butt-azz tired Sunday.

This winter I'll build an IH Cub Cadet 782 with transplanted Command 25 hp V-twin (a 25% increase in horsepower) to take the place of this one, which then is getting a loader put on it that I have stored in the barn."

Nice Job, Are you sure your full name isn't JS-ToolTime-Wordy
Mike


----------



## wineforfun

Those were taken in Bora Bora. Went there and to Moorea last May. Had been wanting to go for 10+ yrs. It was everything and then some of what I had hoped it would be.

Yeah, it was different swimming with those sharks. I have another pic of a 8' lemon shark that I was holding onto. That was a little sketchy, especially out in the middle of the ocean.


----------



## plowboy

It's only a fish, how bad could it be lol. 

I've had a walleye or two try and take a bite out of me, and there only 30 or so inches. Can't say I have a burning desire to swim with sharks but i would not pass it up given the chance. Just don't tell my wife lol.


----------



## Runningwolf

jswordy said:


> My trusty 1987 Cub Cadet 1811 bit it a couple weeks ago, started puking oil all over after sticking a ring. That ended 15 years of service since I had rebuilt it. So I needed a mower to finish out the season, which lasts here until almost Christmas.
> 
> I got out in the shop Saturday at 9 a.m., built this, and was done mowing by 7 p.m. Mowing was a dust-fest, as you can see by how the engine bay looks! I've got $30 in it. It's a 1979 International Harvester Cub Cadet 682 with a transplanted 1995 Kohler Command 18 hp dual overhead valve V-twin in it. The deck, wheels and wheel weights came off my 1811. I was butt-azz tired Sunday.
> 
> This winter I'll build an IH Cub Cadet 782 with transplanted Command 25 hp V-twin (a 25% increase in horsepower) to take the place of this one, which then is getting a loader put on it that I have stored in the barn. Don't want a zero-turn, I have attachments that fit these that can't even be used on a zero-turn.
> 
> I had just got through fixing the hydraulics on my farm tractor when the Cub Cadet gave out the next week.



Jim, I could only wish I had your abilities as a mechanic!


----------



## jswordy

This is rocker Lenny Kravitz' new album cover.





Mr. Kravitz is 50 years old. That is all.


----------



## JohnT

Never knew that you were a Lenny Kravitz fan JS!


----------



## the_rayway

I realize I'm a woman and all, but DANG! I hope I look like that when I'm 50! (You know what I mean, Lol!)

Here are a couple from "Open Farm Day" in Manitoba. All the farms are open to the public for a bit of fun/education. This particular one had some great seminars on raising chickens, becoming a beekeeper, making your own butter, etc.

My son really liked "the big, big, baby cow". And my daughter is now a champion hay-bale climber


----------



## sour_grapes

jswordy said:


> Mr. Kravitz is 50 years old. That is all.



And Photoshop is 26 years old. Just sayin'.


----------



## vernsgal

Can you believe it's been 7 months! ( I swear these baby photo's will stop one day lol)but only when I stop smiling ear to ear when I see her


----------



## the_rayway

That's one gorgeous little person!!!


----------



## reefman

vernsgal said:


> Can you believe it's been 7 months! ( I swear these baby photo's will stop one day lol)but only when I stop smiling ear to ear when I see her


Kim,
The photos never stop........our oldest Grandson is now 19 and attends Duquesne University in Pittsburgh...and my wife still posts his baby and toddler pictures on Facebook.


----------



## jswordy

sour_grapes said:


> And Photoshop is 26 years old. Just sayin'.




OH YEAH, you know that really does sound like SOUR GRAPES!


----------



## jswordy

JohnT said:


> Never knew that you were a Lenny Kravitz fan JS!



His earlier stuff. Like many middle-aged rockers, he has "mellowed out" and so I lost interest.


----------



## sour_grapes

jswordy said:


> OH YEAH, you know that really does sound like SOUR GRAPES!



I agree, it does sound like sour grapes. On the other hand, sometimes the grapes are, indeed, sour!


----------



## olusteebus

Went to a small car show (the show was small, most of the cars were large) in Springville, Al today. Here are some shots:

I heard that there are still 1957 chevies being built in Mexico as the plant never got the memo to stop production. 

The silver vette to my right is mine. 

The black 56 and the black 55 seen together belong to friends of mine. They are amazingly optioned and low mileage cars.


----------



## sour_grapes

I'm jealous -- Nice mid-year! Wish I could see the whole thing.


----------



## plowboy

Strapped the old deer stand into a new tree today. Still have to shoot the crossbow a little more. It's buck or bust this year.


----------



## vernsgal

plowboy said:


> Strapped the old deer stand into a new tree today. Still have to shoot the crossbow a little more. It's buck or bust this year.



sit in our backyard in the morning.Just don't tell me..lol


----------



## olusteebus

sour_grapes said:


> I'm jealous -- Nice mid-year! Wish I could see the whole thing.



Thanks. I have had it since 1969!


----------



## sour_grapes

Whoa! That is a beaut. Now I am totally jealous!


----------



## Rocky

Nice wheels, Olusteebus, '63 split window! That is a definite keeper. It is the only model of 'Vette that the coupe is more valuable than the roadster (convertible).


----------



## tanddc

This was alleged to be a bottomless pit in the Civil war era due to an entire wagon disappearing in it (along with its cargo and driver). Soon after another solder tried to swim to the bottom and was never seen again. Later they tied a rope to a rock and threw it in to test the depth. It did not stop until after 600 plus feet. This was redone in more modern times with the same result. Then, more recently they used radar to map it and found it to only be 16 feet deep!

This is actually a "window" to an underground river. Below the calm surface is a raging torrent of water that only appears on the surface from time to time. 

This Blue hole can be found at Lost River Cave near Bowling Green KY.

Tim


----------



## vernsgal

wow! Thanks for sharing that Tim!


----------



## spunk

That's very fascinating


----------



## Boatboy24

Very cool, tanddc. Now we just need someone to submerge a GoPro down there to get some pics.


----------



## tanddc

Boatboy24 said:


> Very cool, tanddc. Now we just need someone to submerge a GoPro down there to get some pics.



Someone mentioned that to our guide. I believe the local University was concerned that would not be able to get it back up! I would imagine if anyone wanted to donate one they would be more than happy to send it down.


----------



## Boatboy24

What's left after 27 lbs of peaches meets a packet of Cotes des Blanc.


----------



## JohnT

BB, that sure does look clear!


----------



## reefman

So you've racked to secondary? How many gallons of wine did you get from the 27 lbs of peaches?
I have about 50 lbs of peaches in the freezer, and I'm still confused as to how much I need per gallon.


----------



## Boatboy24

reefman said:


> So you've racked to secondary? How many gallons of wine did you get from the 27 lbs of peaches?
> I have about 50 lbs of peaches in the freezer, and I'm still confused as to how much I need per gallon.



I have about 5 gallons now, but I added a half gallon of peach nectar, and another gallon of water with 4 cans of Welch's White Grape Peach. Frankly, I was really disappointed with the yield. And I expect to lose another half gallon from sediment.

I would think you'd get at least 6 gallons out of your 50 lbs. But there is only one way to find out.


----------



## jswordy

Dauphin Island, Alabama... what a sweet and relaxing time. We toasted the sunset every evening...

































Bayou la Batre, Alabama...


----------



## olusteebus

A little bit of interesting and useless information. This is "The Clock" that was at Loveman's, an very nice department store in Birmingham, Alabama. It was in the center of the shopping area in Birmingham. If family or friends went to town to shop and they split up for whatever reason, they would usually agree to meet at the clock at a certain time. "I'll meet you at the clock at 12:30"

I know the building still exists as it is a wonderful science museum for children (and adults) and I am pretty sure the clock is still there.


----------



## olusteebus

jswordy said:


> Dauphin Island, Alabama... what a sweet and relaxing time. We toasted the sunset every evening...



That sunset was beautiful but, I don't know Jim, That selfie kinda takes away from it.


----------



## cimbaliw

Just back from the emerald isle.


----------



## spunk

Sun rise stepped out to take pick nice


----------



## olusteebus

This is my Grandfather. This photo was taken by some representatives from the Jim Dandy Feed Company for a advertisement some time in the late 40's or early 50's. The caption on the photo says that there were 2,800 hens being fed Jim Dandy Feed.


----------



## zalai

It has finally arrived . 23 Liter medium toasted .


----------



## Boatboy24

zalai said:


> It has finally arrived . 23 Liter medium toasted .



Fill 'er up!


----------



## JohnT

olusteebus said:


> A little bit of interesting and useless information. This is "The Clock" that was at Loveman's, an very nice department store in Birmingham, Alabama. It was in the center of the shopping area in Birmingham. If family or friends went to town to shop and they split up for whatever reason, they would usually agree to meet at the clock at a certain time. "I'll meet you at the clock at 12:30"
> 
> I know the building still exists as it is a wonderful science museum for children (and adults) and I am pretty sure the clock is still there.


 

We did the same sort of thing whenever we went into NYC, except it was the clock in the lobby of the Waldorf-Astoria hotel.


----------



## JohnT

cimbaliw said:


> Just back from the emerald isle.


 

Would that castle be at the cliffs of Moher?


----------



## ibglowin

zalai said:


> It has finally arrived . 23 Liter medium toasted .




Truly a thing of beauty! Where did you purchase from?


----------



## ibglowin

So here is pic from the early 1900's. It is my Grandfather's Saloon located in Yorktown, TX about 90 miles Southeast of San Antonio. He was the proprietor for quite some time. When "the great social experiment" or Prohibition came in 1920 he converted into an Ice Cream/Soda Fountain of sorts. Did not make enough to stay open and closed it down shortly after that I believe. 

My Grandfather is the only gentleman sans cowboy hat in the middle, all white outfit. My family arrived in South Texas in the late 1800's along with many many other German immigrants that settled heavily in South Texas. 

Interestingly enough, the building is still standing today and has been converted as part of the towns historical museum of sorts.


----------



## zalai

ibglowin said:


> Truly a thing of beauty! Where did you purchase from?


My local store ordered it for me , from Barrel Imports . They are located in Toronto .
www.barrelimports.com/


----------



## olusteebus

Those must be real cowboys Ibglowin. Thanks


----------



## ibglowin

Did they have drugstore cowboys back then? LOL



olusteebus said:


> Those must be real cowboys Ibglowin. Thanks


----------



## NorCal

My Healey I dragged home and restored.


----------



## olusteebus

ibglowin said:


> Did they have drugstore cowboys back then? LOL



You are right but those cowboys do not look like most portrayed in movies.


----------



## ibglowin

Probably more or less "city cowboys" considering the time.



olusteebus said:


> You are right but those cowboys do not look like most portrayed in movies.


----------



## ibglowin

Sweet! 



NorCal said:


> My Healey I dragged home and restored.


----------



## zalai

I found this on Metro.co.uk:

http://metro.co.uk/2014/10/14/dogs-...etrieve-ball-4905098/#item-attachment_4905271


----------



## ibglowin

Here is a good one for today.


----------



## reefman

JohnT said:


> We did the same sort of thing whenever we went into NYC, except it was the clock in the lobby of the Waldorf-Astoria hotel.



In Philadelphia we used to meet at the eagle in the Wanamaker Department store.
I remember as a youngster, waiting for Mom to come down the escalator one day, and my curiosity got the best of me when I saw a switch at the bottom. I hit the button and shut down the escalators...


----------



## PamNoir

Primary: Concord grape
Secondary: Apple Berry wine 
Bottled: Pinot Noir, Dandelion


----------



## Bubba1

another one of my favorite pastimes


----------



## sour_grapes

reefman said:


> In Philadelphia we used to meet at the eagle in the Wanamaker Department store.



Not the boar in Strawbridges?


----------



## JohnT

reefman said:


> In Philadelphia we used to meet at the eagle in the Wanamaker Department store.
> I remember as a youngster, waiting for Mom to come down the escalator one day, and my curiosity got the best of me when I saw a switch at the bottom. I hit the button and shut down the escalators...


 

Please don't say the word "E A G L E S"!


----------



## reefman

sorry ....(off to stand in the corner).....


----------



## pjd

Autumn has arrived in Western Pennsylvania!


----------



## Bubba1

Summer is over


----------



## Shelton

What is it ?


----------



## wineh

*Big treat for us*

Hester Creek Estate Winery Villa in the vineyard. Near Olliver BC.


----------



## Runningwolf

Harvest is almost over. Now to return grape skins to the vineyard. I wonder how bags I could fill up for wine kits.


----------



## dralarms

Is that piles of skins? Dang. That's a lot of grapes.


----------



## Runningwolf

It is just skins and it's a long pile of them. This is just one site of many around here like that.


----------



## dralarms

Dan,

Around here they'd be covered with yellow jackets (ground bees) (tasmanian devil of the bee world).


----------



## Runningwolf

The bees are always swarming around outside where we are working especially when we're punching down caps. They fly right around your hands but if you ignore them you're pretty save. This time of year it's cooler outside and they slow down and are less aggressive.


----------



## pjd

I am trying to capture some of the beauty that autumn brings here in Northwestern Pennsylvania. This picture was taken today along Sandy Creek in Venango County PA.


----------



## cooldood

Sam and I working on the snowmobile trails


----------



## vernsgal

This is the last salmon run of the season here at the Adams River


----------



## LoneStarLori

pjd said:


> I am trying to capture some of the beauty that autumn brings here in Northwestern Pennsylvania. This picture was taken today along Sandy Creek in Venango County PA.


 
Beautiful! You should but that on a label and call the wine Sandy Creek.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## pjd

I guess I just cant help myself, I cannot quit taking pictures of the beautiful autumn foliage. This shot was taken from inside of an old covered bridge. I like the effect!


----------



## jswordy

It's wild for me to see all this fall foliage being photographed. The leaves are still green here. Soon to change. We'll get down to 39 tonight - that'll start it off.


----------



## Enologo

Look what the Fed Ex man done brung me! 






I know the picture is bad but I can't wait to put this baby into the rotation in a couple of weeks.


----------



## NorCal

ibglowin said:


> Sweet!



Looks like there are some car "guys" here. This is a 1966 GT350 clone that I did. Always wanted an original, but the price got away from me, so I made one very close in the smallest of details.


----------



## olusteebus

I loved em then, and I love em now.


----------



## jswordy

NorCal said:


> Looks like there are some car "guys" here. This is a 1966 GT350 clone that I did. Always wanted an original, but the price got away from me, so I made one very close in the smallest of details.


----------



## olusteebus

gonna be very nice Jim. Isn't that a big block engine. Like in dangerously fast.


----------



## tonyt

pjd said:


> I am trying to capture some of the beauty that autumn brings here in Northwestern Pennsylvania. This picture was taken today along Sandy Creek in Venango County PA.



No way this is real. It's got to be the cover of a 5000 piece Springbok puzzle. My wife has wanted to do a fall foliage tour for 20 years but every time we talk about it she backs out for one reason or another. She wants to go to Boston too and I'll bet there are train tours from Boston and back.


----------



## jswordy

olusteebus said:


> gonna be very nice Jim. Isn't that a big block engine. Like in dangerously fast.



Thanks. Yes, it is a 429 that pencils out to 525 hp. Will be backed with a toploader 4-speed. I'm in the trans now. We are in year 8 and running... a lot of life has gotten in the way...


----------



## pjd

This is the last one! I promise! Another view of Sandy Creek in Venango County Pennsylvania.


----------



## LoneStarLori

@pjd. I love seeing these. It would be great to see a pic from the same place at the first real snowfall too.


----------



## Runningwolf

Phil. Really Lori is only kidding. WE DO NOT WANT TO SEE THAT PICTURE WITH SNOW!!!!!


----------



## LoneStarLori

No I'm not. I live near the beach in south TX. I want to see the changes in the season. We have two here. Summer and August. 


Sent from my iPad


----------



## pjd

@LoneStarLori, I am hoping to be in South Florida by the time the snow arrives so I probably wont get that picture. I am glad you like them.


----------



## Boatboy24

Love those pics @pjd ! Can you tell me what your shooting with and a little about the settings you used? I'm assuming the shot from inside the bridge is HDR.


----------



## pjd

Boatboy24 said:


> Love those pics @pjd ! Can you tell me what your shooting with and a little about the settings you used? I'm assuming the shot from inside the bridge is HDR.



Boatboy24, thanks! I use a Canon T3i. I usually take 3 exposures and process them with Photomatix and Lightroom. Sometimes I can get a little carried away on the HDR processing but if i'm careful, the HDR software sure brings clarity and detail to the photo.


----------



## roger80465

pjd said:


> This is the last one! I promise! Another view of Sandy Creek in Venango County Pennsylvania.



That is amazing. It is now my desktop background, if you have no objection.


----------



## Gwand

Pressing day today


----------



## Gwand

Pressing day part two


----------



## JohnT

Very nice Gary! 

Can you give us some specifics? What type of grape? how long did you have it sit on the skins, etc?

I also notice that you are using rubber gloves. How do you expect to become a member of the "Society of the Purple Palms"? 

Nice bladder press.


----------



## Gwand

JohnT said:


> Very nice Gary!
> 
> Can you give us some specifics? What type of grape? how long did you have it sit on the skins, etc?
> 
> I also notice that you are using rubber gloves. How do you expect to become a member of the "Society of the Purple Palms"?
> 
> Nice bladder press.



Hi John,

We did two pressings: Koch Cab and Lanza Cab from Napa. After crushing we left must sit at around 45-50 degrees for 3 days before adding yeast. PH was a bit high for both, 3.52 for Lanza and 3.57 for Koch. After the pressing we opened the 2013 Koch cab we made last year and recently bottled. It was really nice with great tannin structure and mouth feel; young so fruit was forward but not jammy at all. That wonderful cab cassis flavor along with blackberry came right through. LOL. I did not wear gloves but some of my fellow club members are a bit pristine.


----------



## Charlesthewino

1937 Chrysler Airflow. It's been in our family 50 years. Still going strong. Purrs like a kitten.


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## plowboy

Under 2 weeks now till we get the keys. Can't wait. Winemaking however took a back seat this summer. Last batch was strawberry in the spring. Oh well, such is life. I'll just have to pick up the slack next year.


----------



## Julie

Nice looking house Plowboy, congrats!!1


----------



## Runningwolf

Beautiful home


----------



## Boatboy24

Congrats @plowboy !!!


----------



## JohnT

Plowboy, 

May those walls see only happiness, joy, and good health!!! 

Congrats!


----------



## ibglowin

Very nice! Congrats and looks big enough to have a spot dedicated to making wine! 



plowboy said:


> Under 2 weeks now till we get the keys. Can't wait. Winemaking however took a back seat this summer. Last batch was strawberry in the spring. Oh well, such is life. I'll just have to pick up the slack next year.


----------



## plowboy

Thanks everybody. There is a nice workbench in the basement I'll be making use of for wine along with all the other hobbies. It might take a year or so to get properly settled in but it will be worth it. Going to build a bottle rack and the 9 yards.


----------



## Rocky

Plowboy, very nice home. Looks like a "walk out" lower level which is very conducive to making wine. You don't have to lug stuff up and down the cellar steps like many of us do. Good luck with your new home.


----------



## sour_grapes

Congrats, Plowboy, and best of luck with it!


----------



## vernsgal

congrats on the new home Plowboy. It looks great!


----------



## olusteebus

It has taken some time but my our cat Mattie has finally picked up how to chill from it's younger sister, Emmielou'


----------



## dangerdave

Some photos from my four day shakedown hike last week in the Shawnee State Park, in preparation for my Appalachian Trail Thru-Hike Next year. No fancy software enhancements, here. These pictures are _real_.

I think I made some good choices with my gear. Everything meshed well. You can read all about my outing here: http://trailjournals.com/entry.cfm?id=476944


----------



## JohnT

Velcro? Is that what you used????


----------



## roger80465

Can't wait to start my advent calendar


----------



## Geronimo

Happy Holloween!! 

Steampunk Style


----------



## Boatboy24

One of our pumpkins:


----------



## MrsJones

Happy Halloween!


----------



## vernsgal

My Lil grandbunny


----------



## pjd

@vernsgal, Wow she sure is cute, I love those blue eyes!


----------



## Kraffty

We drove by the former McDonalds building, where sometime in the early '70's I was hired for my first real job. It's been a number of restaurants including one that served "Sushi and Doughnuts" but the newest one caught my attention this weekend. Now if I were to start a new business in a foreign country I'd probably go to a local business or someone who could speak and write that countries' language fluently for my graphics, but that's just me....

Mike


----------



## jswordy

*Jack Daniel's Invitational Barbecue, Lynchburg, TN, 10/25*


----------



## Kraffty

Jim, is that you in the second picture, in the yellow shirt........ hey now stop that!
Mike


----------



## sour_grapes

Kraffty said:


> Now if I were to start a new business in a foreign country I'd probably go to a local business or someone who could speak and write that *countries'* language fluently for my graphics, but that's just me....
> 
> Mike



Or perhaps "that country's language," but hey, that's just me! 

Just bustin' on you, Mike. :: I hope you don't easily get offended! (If you are offended, I will gladly delete the post....)


----------



## JohnT

Kraffty, 

Please notice.. Not only are you talking about this restaurant, but you even published pictures of it. 

Perhaps these owners are WAY smarter than you might think!!! 


JS.. It is posts like yours that make me wish I had A "Triple-Like" button (because a "Double-like" button will not do)!! AWESOME!!! I have a place in NW Georgia and would love to check this event out one of these years!


----------



## the_rayway

Queen Elsa made an appearance at our place - but Olaf refused to put on his costume...


----------



## Enologo

*Been Busy*

Well Ive been busy. I finished the stand for my new barrel.




Then prepped the barrel.




Barrel is now done and soaking hopefully the Chilean Shiraz will go in this weekend.


----------



## ibglowin

Did you get a silicon bung for that? Those oak bungs are horrible and get stuck when inserted. They also don't seal worth a darn.



Enologo said:


> Well Ive been busy. I finished the stand for my new barrel. Barrel is now done and soaking hopefully the Chilean Shiraz will go in this weekend.


----------



## jswordy

JohnT said:


> Kraffty,
> 
> Please notice.. Not only are you talking about this restaurant, but you even published pictures of it.
> 
> Perhaps these owners are WAY smarter than you might think!!!
> 
> 
> JS.. It is posts like yours that make me wish I had A "Triple-Like" button (because a "Double-like" button will not do)!! AWESOME!!! I have a place in NW Georgia and would love to check this event out one of these years!



Third weekend in October, every year. An all-winner comp, where the contestants have to be first place winners of a KCBS sanctioned event first. Then all those winners are put into a hat and the 600 or so finalists are drawn (That's the "Invitational" in "Jack Daniel's Invitational BBQ Contest"). Smokers from literally all over the world come to a place about 20 miles from my farm. Mmmm!.

No one even commented on the "Jack Daniel's bottle" in the background .... it's a smoker!


----------



## olusteebus

I may try to drive up to it next October if I am in Bama.


----------



## sour_grapes

jswordy said:


> Third weekend in October, every year.



But, but.... doesn't that conflict with something even more sacred?  

(Except for recently, of course...)


----------



## cooldood

Kraffty said:


> We drove by the former McDonalds building, where sometime in the early '70's I was hired for my first real job. It's been a number of restaurants including one that served "Sushi and Doughnuts" but the newest one caught my attention this weekend. Now if I were to start a new business in a foreign country I'd probably go to a local business or someone who could speak and write that countries' language fluently for my graphics, but that's just me....
> 
> Mike


Maybe he did an some wise cracker is playing a joke on him


----------



## Enologo

ibglowin said:


> Did you get a silicon bung for that? Those oak bungs are horrible and get stuck when inserted. They also don't seal worth a darn.



Funny story actually. When I first saw the silicon bungs I wanted to try them so I ordered some from Midwest. The sizes weren't stated and the large one that I thought would fit in my demijon was too large and didn't fit so I chalked it up to experience and tossed it into my bag-o-bungs. I eventually got the right size for the demi and that's what I've using to bulk age in the demijons. When I got the barrel I noticed the hole was larger and thought hey I'll try it so I dug into the bag-o-bungs and Bingo it fits so I'm set. I'm just using the wooden one now while it's soaking, once the wine goes in silicon it is.


----------



## ibglowin

I accidently stuck the wooden bung in on my first Vadai and had to use a mallet to get it out. Stuck like glue once the wood swelled with the water!


----------



## jswordy

sour_grapes said:


> But, but.... doesn't that conflict with something even more sacred?
> 
> (Except for recently, of course...)



Different strokes... I'm generally too busy doing stuff to sit and watch college or pro football.

Lots of Tennessee and Tide wear at The Jack. I was sitting on a bench as two Tide fan couples passed each other on the sidewalk.

"Roll Tide." 

"Roll Tide to y'all, too."

Welcome to the South.


----------



## spunk

Talking football what about those Buckeyes ( sorry Michigan state)


----------



## Gwand

Brisk Fall day today at the cabin


----------



## olusteebus

This was taken at my cabin in Florida Saturday. The temperature was a pleasant mid sixties. Sunday I drove to Alabama and it is now 35 degrees, wind is blowing and it just finished raining. Gonna go in the 20's tonight. I miss Ocean Pond at this moment


----------



## jswordy

Here's what happens when you go from 72 degrees high to 21 degrees low in a 2-day period! This is last weekend. The leaves were just falling green in clumps off my pecans. High today is 31, but we'll be back at 65 with a low of 54 by Sunday. Almost time to hook up the vacuum to the mower.


----------



## olusteebus

Are the pecans ok.


----------



## Boatboy24

Field trip with my 1st grader's class to the Udvar-Hazy Air and Space Museum. 

I absolutely love this place. If you ever find yourself in the Virginia suburbs of DC, or have a couple hours to kill at Dulles airport; head on over there.

Edit: Ooops. This was supposed to go in the 'What are you doing today?' thread.


----------



## JohnT

Boatboy24 said:


> Field trip with my 1st grader's class to the Udvar-Hazy Air and Space Museum.
> 
> I absolutely love this place. If you ever find yourself in the Virginia suburbs of DC, or have a couple hours to kill at Dulles airport; head on over there.


 

That is about 2 hours from my BIL's house. I visited it when it first opened up (before they acquired the Discovery shuttle. I was most impressed by the SR 71 Blackbird. The damn thing looked like a lawn chair strapped to a HUGE rocket engine! 

I am way past due for a re-visit.


----------



## jswordy

olusteebus said:


> Are the pecans ok.



I had already picked what I could but did not go overboard like I do most years. The rest will keep the squirrels alive, which is fine with me.


----------



## Boatboy24

I'm usually glad I don't live in Buffalo. But today, I'm really, really glad.


----------



## corinth

*car vine*

Saw this. thought I should post it.
how would you prune this?
Corinth


----------



## vernsgal

I thought my kids had my heart. Turns out I had a bunch of it left for grandkids!
Guess who's 9 months already!


----------



## Rocky

Boatboy24 said:


> I'm usually glad I don't live in Buffalo. But today, I'm really, really glad.



Amen, Jim! I used to live in Rochester and while we did not get the "lake effect" as severely as Buffalo, we did get quite a lot. It always amused me how people differentiated between "snow" and "lake effect." Frankly, although I do understand the difference, the effect of lake effect was identical to snow, i.e. it was cold, heavy, slippery and had to be shoveled!


----------



## mikewatkins727

vernsgal said:


> I thought my kids had my heart. Turns out I had a bunch of it left for grandkids!
> Guess who's 9 months already!



Nothing like grandkids to pluck the heart strings. My youngest is 4 yrs old.


----------



## vernsgal

We have 1 at 5,&2years,9 months and 8, with another due this spring.We love them all but unfortunately only get to see Peyton every month or so.


----------



## JohnT

vernsgal said:


> I thought my kids had my heart. Turns out I had a bunch of it left for grandkids!
> Guess who's 9 months already!



just remember, your days of child raising are over. now it is time to spoil them rotten and let the parents worry about it.


----------



## MrsJones

So excited for Christmas!


----------



## Runningwolf

Great picture with the dog and the tree!


----------



## vernsgal

JohnT said:


> just remember, your days of child raising are over. now it is time to spoil them rotten and let the parents worry about it.



I totally agree!


----------



## barbiek

She looks like grandma! And you can tell she has a very fun disposition! Love to see such happy babies! She will be running around very soon!


----------



## MrsJones

Runningwolf said:


> Great picture with the dog and the tree!




Thanks so much!


----------



## TomK-B

Bella is thankful for scraps.


----------



## jswordy

For my car-guy friends: Watch me put a 200-shot of nitrous on this pumpkin pie! I'd be really fast if I could just get myself to hook!!!


----------



## GreginND

Marquette becoming wine. It just needs a couple of years and it's going to be awesome. 





Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## jswordy

Another great scuppernong from Sweetpea Farms - with a bold, earthy, vinous, distinctively Southern nose followed by a surprisingly light and warm touch on the taste buds. This one's in the refrigerator now precipitating. Then it's bottling time. I've got 9.5 gallons of this beauty. Always 100% American - American native grapes, American fruit, American sugar, American yeast, American made!


----------



## jswordy

GreginND said:


> Marquette becoming wine. It just needs a couple of years and it's going to be awesome.
> 
> View attachment 19273
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making



Nice legs, Greg!


----------



## Bubba1

2014 fall wine line up, Amarone, Montipulciano, Sangiovese


----------



## sour_grapes

GreginND said:


> Marquette becoming wine. It just needs a couple of years and it's going to be awesome.




I was almost going to joke that your wine carafe looks like a volumetric flask, until I saw that it *is* a volumetric flask!


----------



## reefman

Bubba1 said:


> 2014 fall wine line up, Amarone, Montipulciano, Sangiovese



Bubba1...what's with the boxed empty carboys...this time of the year they should all be full!!!!!


----------



## jswordy

First calf of the season at Sweetpea Farms, born an hour ago. This was shot from far away 5 minutes after the blessed event. Kind of a busy day!


----------



## Bubba1

reefman said:


> Bubba1...what's with the boxed empty carboys...this time of the year they should all be full!!!!!



Ya gotta have someplace to rack into.


----------



## Boatboy24

GreginND said:


> Marquette becoming wine. It just needs a couple of years and it's going to be awesome.
> 
> View attachment 19273
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making



Great color and body on that!


----------



## Enologo

*Rackin The Nite Away*


----------



## sour_grapes

Enologo said:


> *Rackin The Nite Away*



That looks awesome! What is the rectangular-can-looking thing in the foreground on top of the paint can?


----------



## Enologo

That's an air purifier that I run to take out the smoke generated by my AC vacuum pump. When I originally rigged all this up I couldn't find a smokeless pump. I was just beginning and wasn't thinking I would go for the cost of the AIO (how things have changed) so I found the AC pump on sale at HF I think it was less than $90.00 drilled a couple of bungs already had the racking cane and the air purifier and the rest is history. Lifting full carboys up onto that shelving unit was getting to be a pain! So no more lifting and the benefit of vacuum degassing you can't beat.


----------



## GreginND

Racking my aronia into carboys


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## barbiek

MrsJones said:


> So excited for Christmas!
> 
> View attachment 19252


it looks like a Christmas card!


----------



## reefman

MrsJones said:


> So excited for Christmas!
> 
> View attachment 19252



Wait a minute...I recognize that dog!
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=190259161024496&fref=nf


----------



## the_rayway

The yearly family photo shoot. It' hard to organize 8 adults, 4 young kids, and a wiener dog. The one is just the Hall portion, perhaps our Christmas card this year.

Holy Batman that pic is big! Can a Mod please re-size??


----------



## vernsgal

Don't know if everyone has seen this before but...Best wine tree!


----------



## Boatboy24

Nice pic, Kim. But I beg to differ: the 'best' wine tree has *full* bottles on it.


----------



## vernsgal

I think I would enjoy making that tree if I had to empty all those bottles 1st


----------



## diywinemakers

*Dual-head bottle filler*

Our dual-head automatic bottle filling system 







This is the YouTube video:
http://youtu.be/utVAs4FInPw


----------



## olusteebus

Get it? I didn't.


----------



## JohnT

olusteebus said:


> Get it? I didn't.


 

He went down in history!!!! 

LOL!


----------



## ibglowin

This is a good one. LOL


----------



## jswordy

^^^^ It's the "pop" of the cork for me, all right! ::


----------



## jswordy




----------



## GreginND

Merry Christmas to me!


----------



## vernsgal

olusteebus said:


> Get it? I didn't.



Bahahaha! I could not figure that one out! Thank you John T for the answer or it would have bugged me til at least later lol


----------



## JohnT

Nice greg. 

Looks like two 300 liter tanks and two 200 liter tanks?


----------



## ibglowin

Pretty good one for today.


----------



## JohnT

Glowin, 


Not sure why I can not see your picture. All I see is a square with a "X" in the middle.


johnT.


----------



## ibglowin

Thats weird as its showing up for me. Here is a screen capture in case anyone else is having the same problems.


----------



## Avantjour

*Decorating Deer Mounts...*

Greetings,

Some of my Deer Mounts Decorated for Christmas and a carboy of Dave's Dragon Blood that I'm about to bottle. I have another 6 gallons of D B in the fermenter working as well. 

Merry Christmas to all...


----------



## sour_grapes

Avantjour said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Some of my Deer Mounts Decorated for Christmas and a carboy of Dave's Dragon Blood that I'm about to bottle. I have another 6 gallons of D B in the fermenter working as well.
> 
> Merry Christmas to all...



Well, that picture shows that there are at least two different definitions of the phrase "head space"!


----------



## Kraffty

Non Smoking Room Ashtrays. Lori and I went to the Phillip Phillips concert in Anaheim last night. The Power company informed us at the last minute that we'd be without power for the night at home so we rented a cheep motel 6 room close to our office for the night. The plan was to get to the room after the concert around midnight, sleep 6 hours then head to our office a few minutes away in the morning. Room stunk of old smoke, our room actually faced the embankment of the freeway, the bed was like plywood BUT at least it was clean. I noticed this as we were leaving this morning....Hmmmmm, not so strictly enforced I'm guessing.


----------



## Boatboy24

We saw P.P. last summer when he was opening for John Mayer. I really like him.


----------



## Boatboy24

Tonight's sunset from the back yard:


----------



## Runningwolf

I totally missed this sunset tonight. Folks have been posting pictures of it all over Facebook from all over the northeastern US


----------



## Boatboy24

Runningwolf said:


> I totally missed this sunset tonight. Folks have been posting pictures of it all over Facebook from all over the northeastern US



My sister (near Baltimore) said she had 50+ pics of it on her Facebook tonight. And she also did the right thing and said mine was better than any of them.


----------



## Boatboy24

Yikes!!


----------



## cooldood

Been traveling a lot but home for Christmas 
Sam wanting to go for a walk Maine style 




And after


----------



## cooldood

Sam jumping log


----------



## jswordy

Bottling weekend... 50 bottles of Southern goodness!


----------



## olusteebus

What is the ending Sg on that scuppernong, looks great.


----------



## jswordy

olusteebus said:


> What is the ending Sg on that scuppernong, looks great.



Thanks but hell, I dunno!  For real. I'm just so comfortable with making wine now, I just go with it. I generally take a SSG to be sure there's enough "go" in there, and then just let 'er rip. All-juice is the key.

This one bulk aged for 4 months, then went into the fridge to precipitate out the diamonds, then was racked cold and allowed to warm back up. I added 1 cup sugar and 1 teaspoon acid blend to each carboy (with k meta) and let it sit for a week before bottling. I wound up with 9-3/4 gallons (one of my carboys is small!).

Wonderful nose, milder than other scuppernongs I have made. The Fry is a milder grape. What that does is, you drink along on one glass, then it leaves you with a nagging desire for the second, then the third - and pretty soon you are drunk! 

But then, you know me, man. My wines aren't for food pairing and etc. They are all drinkers' wines. I had such a waiting list of pent-up demand, a third of this is already passed on to others. LOL - I kid you not, I got an email from Louisiana yesterday wanting to know when I was sending more wine.


----------



## beano

Just another useless dog photo. My wife's dog Christmas.


----------



## Bubba1

did a little bottling today 85 bottles worth


----------



## Charlesthewino

My kind of wine glass!!! Accepts an entire 750 ml bottle! Now I can say that I'm down to one glass a day.


----------



## cooldood

Out for a walk


----------



## GreginND

I just love watching wine start to clear when fermentation stops. It's magical.


----------



## vernsgal

Our backyard


----------



## cooldood

We need mo snow UURRGGHH snowmobile is lonely right now

at work this morning


----------



## cooldood

Sorry had to go to phone for pic


----------



## the_rayway

2015 Hall family picture:


----------



## Boatboy24

That's really cool, Raelene!


----------



## cooldood

Sam and I skating today


----------



## the_rayway

Boatboy24 said:


> That's really cool, Raelene!



Thanks Jim! We really have fun making it


----------



## buzzzkllr

A Christmas gift from my daughter. Wines I have made or will attempt soon. Definitely original. Now I have to locate a place to hang it.


----------



## cmason1957

My dog is very camera shy. My wife was able to get this picture of him protecting my slippers tonight. He did a very good job. Nobody got near then.


----------



## ibglowin

I am telling you its a "hard knock life" for a Golden in our house!


----------



## spunk

Choc labs have it bad too. His favorite spot can see out the window waiting for everyone to come home.


----------



## olusteebus

*Hertz*

SUCKS

Given the choice between renting a piece of crap from Hertz
































or perhaps renting something from, say Jswordy










































I am damn sure gonna go with


----------



## sour_grapes

Are you trying to say that you prefer Wordy's ass?


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Are you trying to say that you prefer Wordy's ass?



So, in order of preference: Wordy's ass hertz.


----------



## roger80465

Boatboy24 said:


> So, in order of preference: Wordy's ass hertz.



Whoa there big fella. Don't even want to go there.


----------



## olusteebus

Do you know any of these. I know a few


----------



## cimbaliw

Skeeter pee lament


----------



## reefman

ibglowin said:


> I am telling you its a "hard knock life" for a Golden in our house!


ditto in our daughters.


----------



## vernsgal

my niece is in Battambang Cambodia and she found one wine that I would never try!! Homemade tarantula rice wine


----------



## olusteebus

I just threw up in my mouth. Thanks for posting


----------



## Runningwolf

Lots of protein.


----------



## Boatboy24

I'm no expert on tarantula rice wine, but that looks like it could use a filtering. Or is it in secondary?


----------



## vernsgal

If it was filtered would you drink it? lol


----------



## Boatboy24

vernsgal said:


> If it was filtered would you drink it? lol



You first.


----------



## the_rayway

Boatboy24 said:


> You first.



No thank you! Yikes.


----------



## vernsgal

Nope a hope in...!!


----------



## JohnT

vernsgal said:


> my niece is in Battambang Cambodia and she found one wine that I would never try!! Homemade tarantula rice wine


 

well, all I can say is that it should at least tastes better than Welch's!


----------



## olusteebus

You know that feeling when you kind of look around in new surroundings and know that something ain't right

sorry for the bad word but you gotta understand how he feels.


----------



## jpike01

Americana


----------



## jswordy

By golly, a Rambler American!


----------



## Bubba1

jswordy said:


> By golly, a Rambler American!



My father had one of these when i was a kid


----------



## jpike01

This was there along with an impala. I wonder if they suffered the same fate as the still. The impala was upside down and the interior and roof of each one was destroyed, no plastic or glass left at all.


----------



## vernsgal

JohnT said:


> well, all I can say is that it should at least tastes better than Welch's!



Maybe true, and that is a maybe! but at least I can be in the same room as the Welch's


----------



## vernsgal

olusteebus said:


> I just threw up in my mouth. Thanks for posting





Runningwolf said:


> Lots of protein.



which one are you referring to Dan? Wait!! I don't want to know!


----------



## vernsgal

jpike01 said:


> View attachment 20094
> View attachment 20095
> View attachment 20096
> 
> 
> Americana



When you find things like this it's always fun to try to imagine the story behind it


----------



## the_rayway

Took these photos from my Gran's old cookbook after she passed this fall. My Aunt had made a note on it to my Mom that I should check out the wine recipes. You can see from the front page that the book was published in the 30's.


----------



## olusteebus

vernsgal said:


> When you find things like this it's always fun to try to imagine the story behind it



Yeah, up in the woods on a very small stream on my mothers property hear in Alabama is the rusted remains of a 55 gallon drum. When I saw it about 45 years ago it was clear that it was a moonshine still. There was a family in this area known to be the biggest moonshiners around who most likely made it. 

I need to go up there again and try to find it.


----------



## cmason1957

the_rayway said:


> Took these photos from my Gran's old cookbook after she passed this fall. My Aunt had made a note on it to my Mom that I should check out the wine recipes. You can see from the front page that the book was published in the 30's.




That well-aged cookbook doesn't happen to have a chokecherry wine recipe does it? My dad talks about the chokecherry wine his grandparents used to make in a crock in the basement. This would have been the 30's and 40's probably. Next problem is where to find chokecherries, I live in Missouri and get funny looks when I inquire about them.


----------



## jswordy

jpike01 said:


> This was there along with an impala. I wonder if they suffered the same fate as the still. The impala was upside down and the interior and roof of each one was destroyed, no plastic or glass left at all.



Golly, a 1967 Simca! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simca


----------



## Enologo

*How Far We've Come*







View From The Top











The Memorial


----------



## the_rayway

cmason1957 said:


> That well-aged cookbook doesn't happen to have a chokecherry wine recipe does it? My dad talks about the chokecherry wine his grandparents used to make in a crock in the basement. This would have been the 30's and 40's probably. Next problem is where to find chokecherries, I live in Missouri and get funny looks when I inquire about them.



I'll have to check when I'm at my parent's place next time. Apparently my grandfather also made chokecherry wine - but no one would drink it


----------



## jswordy

the_rayway said:


> I'll have to check when I'm at my parent's place next time. Apparently my grandfather also made chokecherry wine - but no one would drink it



Wow, chokecherry wine. Chokecherries alone are strong. The Lakota make a meat food kind of like a protein packed trail mix called wasna from chokecherries, dried meat and brown sugar, pounded together. A somewhat similar taste is found in Tanka Bars (http://www.tankabar.com/cgi-bin/nanf/public/main.cvw), though they are sweeter than the wasna I have eaten.


----------



## the_rayway

Yes, chokecherries do have their own flavour, that's for sure. A wine I have going right now has a significant portion of chokecherries in it along with some other berries I picked this summer. Basically all-juice. I think it may take a decade or so to calm down


----------



## jpike01

jswordy said:


> Golly, a 1967 Simca! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simca



Yea, that one was a first.


----------



## JohnT

I work about 10 miles from NYC. It seemed like you turn your head and the new freedom tower had 5 new floors!


----------



## sour_grapes

JohnT said:


> I work about 10 miles from NYC. It seemed like you turn your head and the new freedom tower had 5 new floors!



What I find stupefying is the Burj Khalifa. If you took the old Twin Towers of the WTC, and stacked one on top of the other, you would _just barely_ be taller than the Burj Khalifa. (Like by 6 feet or so, depending on where you counted from.) If you stacked the Empire State Building on top of the Willis Tower (i.e., the Sears Tower), it would still be shorter. If you stacked the Trump Building (i.e., 40 Wall St., once the tallest building in the world) on top of the new Freedom Tower, it would still be shorter.


----------



## diywinemakers

*Just bottled 6 batches*

Did 168 bottles in 1 hour. Fun! fun! fun!


----------



## spunk

So did you drink one.remember 169 bottles of beer on the wall. Take one; down pass it around 168 bottles of beer.....


----------



## Just-a-Guy

My wife took this photo on Friday evening at about 5:50. I walked in about five minutes after she took the photo. I don't get home at the same time every day (I have my own business and just leave when I can). But she says she always knows when I'm about five minutes away, because he goes and stands by the door like that.


----------



## Julie

My husband never comes home at the same time everyday either but our dogs will go sit on our bed and look out the window towards the driveway about 10 minutes before he shows up.


----------



## tonyt

And what would a cat do . . . pout that another being was about to invade their space?


----------



## diywinemakers

spunk said:


> So did you drink one.remember 169 bottles of beer on the wall. Take one; down pass it around 168 bottles of beer.....



 I "tasted" all 6 batches


----------



## olusteebus

This is so true


----------



## jswordy

Talking about brewing last night with a buddy on FB...


----------



## olusteebus

Looks good there. IS that what you brewed or something else. Makes me want to go and pop one of my oatmeal stouts.


----------



## NorCal

A little garage project.


----------



## olusteebus

ah, industrial chic. I like that.


----------



## Runningwolf

I love the lamp


----------



## sour_grapes

NorCal said:


> A little garage project.



Nice! Just curious, how did you get the gauge to read something off zero? Or did you just repurpose a broken gauge?


----------



## NorCal

sour_grapes said:


> Nice! Just curious, how did you get the gauge to read something off zero? Or did you just repurpose a broken gauge?



Hey Sour, it's actually a working thermometer that I got from a building that was being demoed. This one was made from the housing of a pump.


----------



## tanddc

olusteebus said:


> ah, industrial chic. I like that.



Looks more like Steam Punk to me (which I like)


----------



## Sage

Big cat was late spring and cubs in the fall.


----------



## ibglowin

Love this one!


----------



## reefman

Making my first batch of beer. 3 days into the ferment. Going to a brew class tonight at the local HBS.
Toured Dogfish Head Brewery last week. loved it!
Doug


----------



## jswordy

olusteebus said:


> Looks good there. IS that what you brewed or something else. Makes me want to go and pop one of my oatmeal stouts.



It is my brew in the pic. Thanks!


----------



## jswordy

reefman said:


> Making my first batch of beer. 3 days into the ferment. Going to a brew class tonight at the local HBS.
> Toured Dogfish Head Brewery last week. loved it!
> Doug



Hey Doug. Good luck. We have a beer making topic on this site, too.

Might try a bucket for primary next time. Easier to clean up. Why not start a thread on the beer making topic and let us know how it goes? There are a few of us who just tried our first batches over there and a few seasoned brewers, as well.

I have a carboy just like that one.  Mine says "Culligan."


----------



## jswordy

From junk to jewel: 1969 big in/big out toploader 4-speed. Will go behind the 429 in my 1969 Fairlane. Just buttoned it up and painted it yesterday. DIY at a third of the cost of buying a rebuilt one.


----------



## Sage

jswordy said:


> From junk to jewel: 1969 big in/big out toploader 4-speed. Will go behind the 429 in my 1969 Fairlane. Just buttoned it up and painted it yesterday. DIY at a third of the cost of buying a rebuilt one.




I had one of those in a 67 Cougar (390 HP too). I still have a pile of floor shifter parts in the shed. My wife was forever locking it in 2 gears at once (don't remeber which) at the same time. Cured that by welding a small piece of metal which made the shifter move it out of one gear before engaging the next. Again, poor memory of how, but it worked perfectly. Never had to crawl under it again to cure her problems!!!


----------



## roger80465

Ahh, those were the days - when 'tranny' meant 'transmission'!


----------



## NorCal

Love the toploader.


----------



## olusteebus

good job. I have rebuilt three engines but I have never and never will work on a transmission or rear end. Did that require special tools?


----------



## jswordy

Sage said:


> I had one of those in a 67 Cougar (390 HP too). I still have a pile of floor shifter parts in the shed. My wife was forever locking it in 2 gears at once (don't remeber which) at the same time. Cured that by welding a small piece of metal which made the shifter move it out of one gear before engaging the next. Again, poor memory of how, but it worked perfectly. Never had to crawl under it again to cure her problems!!!



The problem you probably actually had was the interlock pin was either not working properly or had been left out during a rebuild. That pin keeps the trans from being able to lock in two gears. On disassembly, the pin always falls into the bottom of the case and it is frequently mistaken as being one of the loose roller bearings that also fall there frequently as stuff comes apart. On reassembly, it gets left out a lot.

This one is getting a new Hurst Competition setup.


----------



## jswordy

olusteebus said:


> good job. I have rebuilt three engines but I have never and never will work on a transmission or rear end. Did that require special tools?



I no longer own a press, so I had the front bearing removed and a new one pressed on the input shaft ($10 charge). Other than that, no special tools unless you call snap ring pliers a special tool. I have half a dozen of them.


----------



## jswordy

Sunset I watched with a wineglass in hand. Can you see the star near the tree branch?


----------



## sour_grapes

Nice!



jswordy said:


> Sunset I watched with a wineglass in hand. Can you see the star near the tree branch?



Probably Venus, hey?


----------



## jswordy

sour_grapes said:


> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> Probably Venus, hey?



No, I didn't see Venus that day. My wife was home! How do you know about Venus, anyway? I was just referring to the star in the photo, then you had to bring up Venus! Let's keep that our little secret, OK?


----------



## Runningwolf

Hey Jim if you have a smart phone, get the goggle sky app. All you do is point it at the sky and it tells you what planet or constellation you are looking at. It's pretty cool.


----------



## NorCal

My last restoration before starting the wine hobby. 1972 Triumph TR6. Stripe was painted, in tribute to Bob Tulius, who raced them back in the day, with a similar stripe.


----------



## JohnT

When I was in High School, the parents of a buddy of mine owned a red TR6. One day, we took it for a joy ride. The car would go from 0 to "holy crap" in 6 seconds. The best part is that we never got caught.


----------



## jswordy

Runningwolf said:


> Hey Jim if you have a smart phone, get the goggle sky app. All you do is point it at the sky and it tells you what planet or constellation you are looking at. It's pretty cool.



No smartphone. You are confusing me with someone who actually makes good money for his work or who ranks highly enough to have work pay for his phone!  

That was my life prior to 2012, not this one.

Actually, I am planning to cancel the flip phone I have. Most of the calls I get are sales recordings. And it's on the do not call list since 2007. For this I am now paying $500 a year? No thanks. It's interesting. There is no readily available place to cancel an account with my carrier. You really have to hunt to find out where you say "STOP!"


----------



## olusteebus

For those of you who work


----------



## JohnT

LOL! 


Help, I am being held captive in a 6' x 6' cell. They are forcing me to do things so horrible, that they pay me to do it!


----------



## tanddc

JohnT said:


> LOL!
> 
> 
> Help, I am being held captive in a 6' x 6' cell. They are forcing me to do things so horrible, that they pay me to do it!



Seriously? Are they making you drink wine made from Welch's?


----------



## Jericurl

Just set my chicken on 16 eggs. Let's see what happens....


----------



## cooldood

I think you are doing it wrong

The chicken makes the eggs.


----------



## jswordy

cooldood said:


> I think you are doing it wrong
> 
> The chicken makes the eggs.



Looks like a wasted omelette to me! 

That's some darned nice looking hay to make a nest out of.

Good luck with the hatching!


----------



## olusteebus

I've never heard of "hay envy"!


----------



## Jericurl

It's alfalfa. And it ought to be, for as much as that stuff costs per bale vs wheat straw.

We get about a dozen eggs a day in our household of two. We have MORE eggs than we could probably ever eat. Luckily we are able to sell them, so the girls pay for themselves.


----------



## jamesjr

Yea I do that as well ive got 50 rhode island reds. I sell the eggs and it just covers feed cost and keeps the neighbors happy. And alfalfa is crazy expensive here to. I dont buy it unless I have some goat kids or Nanny s in milk


----------



## jswordy

olusteebus said:


> I've never heard of "hay envy"!



You must not be a farmer, then.


----------



## jswordy

Jericurl said:


> It's alfalfa. And it ought to be, for as much as that stuff costs per bale vs wheat straw.
> 
> We get about a dozen eggs a day in our household of two. We have MORE eggs than we could probably ever eat. Luckily we are able to sell them, so the girls pay for themselves.



Yikes! You can buy wheat straw a lot cheaper for the same result. Just saying. I'm a cattle farmer, so I know my hay. Love yard eggs, the best kind! Chickens who get bugs make awesome eggs. I just finished up a dozen duck eggs given to us by a friend. Mmmm!

I'd love to keep a flock, but only I eat eggs at my house, and I have too many neighbors' "country" dogs running around loose. Maybe someday...


----------



## jswordy

jamesjr said:


> Yea I do that as well ive got 50 rhode island reds. I sell the eggs and it just covers feed cost and keeps the neighbors happy. And alfalfa is crazy expensive here to. I dont buy it unless I have some goat kids or Nanny s in milk



Even when I ran goats, I never was able to afford alfalfa. Left that to the horse people. I had a herd of about 60 goats at one time...

















My favorite goat pic...





I don't have the goats anymore. Lot of work, too little return. They did provide us with farm meat for the table, though, for many years. 

Jericurl, do you eat your old hens? Mmmm...


----------



## olusteebus

jswordy said:


> You must not be a farmer, then.



No. I have this other envy that some may call weird. I have "Top soil envy". I have often needed lots of top soil so when I see a nice load of it, my envy surfaces.


----------



## Jericurl

I won't be buying them alfalfa very often. 

I grew up on a farm, got a job with an airline when I was 18 and never looked back.
Now that I'm old and "settled" I'd like to get back to a homesteading way of life. Even though I'm not even remotely what most around here consider "country." Which is hilarious since I have chickens, garden, can, and making mead/wine. 

Anyway, I heard that the chickens will eat some of the alfalfa and it acts supplemental as well as being bedding.
As far as I can tell, they just **** all over it.
First and last bale of alfalfa I ever buy them....
Of course the last wheat straw bale I bought was absolutely awful. I doubt there was a stick of straw longer than 3 inches in that whole bale.
It just fell apart as soon as I took the baling wire off it. Wouldn't even flake off into sections I could easily pick up and toss into the coop.

I just got my chickens last May.
You bet your sweet bippy I'll be eating the old hens.
I'm eyeing a troublemaker now. If she doesn't settle down, she'll be in the crockpot on Sunday.

Whatever hatches out of this broody hen will likely be heading to freezer camp around June or so.
I'll keep anything that sparks my fancy but anything after that is going into the freezer.
Manthing is very excited. He's been eyeing several pieces of wood. He wants to make a "choppin stump."


----------



## Jericurl

My pops always ran goats. There is no cuter animal than a baby goat.

Are those Boers?

I'd like to have a nanny or two for cheese and weed control in the backyard.
Manthing is adamantly against goats right now.

I know a family friend that has goats and I may hit her up for some goat milk to make soap and some cheese with...we will see.


----------



## Jericurl

My dad has cattle and horses right now.

We are thinking of talking him into butchering a steer in the fall, depending on what yearlings he has left.
I know he sold a couple of them for taxes on the land.

Cattle prices here are insanely high. I'm not looking forward to the price of beef come autumn.


----------



## Sage

Jericurl said:


> My dad has cattle and horses right now.
> 
> We are thinking of talking him into butchering a steer in the fall, depending on what yearlings he has left.
> I know he sold a couple of them for taxes on the land.
> 
> Cattle prices here are insanely high. I'm not looking forward to the price of beef come autumn.



Come fall go looking for some government cattle.


----------



## jamesjr

They look like boer nubian cross?


----------



## jswordy

Boer cross goats. They are great on the smoker, or were. I got rid of them to concentrate on cattle, at just the right time. Hardly any work to cows. Lots of work to goats, guard dogs, etc.

Jericurl, get you one of those funnels. Put the chicken in it head down, off with the head, drain the blood into a bucket. Very neat, no chasing around.

I trust you are a HT forum member? I am but don't go there much anymore.

Couple of my calves from last year...


----------



## Just-a-Guy

Side one....................


----------



## jamesjr

Were just getting into zebu cattle. And I agree goats can be alot of work. But at one point I had a good amount sold them all and withinf the past year I got more just because I miss the personality they had. I have nubian boer cross now and even a mixed breed goat go's for alot ae ound these parts


----------



## the_rayway

@jericurl You really ARE my homesteading twin! Lol, I've nearly got Bry convinced that we should get some decent property, build and earthship, and homestead. I swear I'm thisclose.

Our friends have wild boars, and I'd love to have one of those a year to fatten up and butcher. Yum! And hens and ducks. Heck yeah! I'd keep a cow and a couple of goats mostly for the milk and some meat as it goes along.

Ahhhh, dreams! I found a nice 160acre piece for $40k, and it's looking awful good right about now


----------



## Boatboy24

the_rayway said:


> I found a nice 160acre piece for $40k...



Wow, I'm living in the wrong place...


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Just-a-Guy said:


> Side one....................



I think I had to do this at a young age !!

If my Boss could get away with it, I also would be doing it today !


----------



## the_rayway

Boatboy24 said:


> Wow, I'm living in the wrong place...



Those parcels are disappearing faster and faster. It's a bit sad, really. But if a person is willing to brave the cold and spring flooding, Manitoba is a beautiful place to live


----------



## cooldood

Can you tell what street I live on? (dirt road really)






PS pretty sure I could handle Manitoba


----------



## wineh

cooldood said:


> Can you tell what street I live on? (dirt road really)
> PS pretty sure I could handle Manitoba


We got snow like that in the Canadian Prairies in 2013. Here's a few from my backyard. It should go 1,3,2 for dates. It just kept coming.


----------



## the_rayway

Lol, we always laugh at the year the snow was over the roof of the houses. Folks were snowmobiling right over!


----------



## jswordy

Just-a-Guy said:


> Side one....................



Is it just me, or do I detect a shortcut involving the word "mother"?


----------



## vernsgal

we got a dump of snow a couple of weeks ago.The plow had a bunch of trouble trying to get up road


----------



## Avantjour

*Beef and Cheese Snack Sticks...*

Another of my Grandsons and I made 12 # of Beef / Cheese / Pepperoni Snack Sticks.

Beef, spice mix, cure and High Temp Cheese in meat mixer.

Today, I smoked them with Mesquite till they reached an internal temp of 
160 F and held that for 10 minutes.

Then they got a 10 minute shower to cool and set the Collagen Casings.


----------



## Runningwolf

Avantjour I posted a picture just like that a few weeks ago. I do my beef sticks in a food dehydrator though due to lack of a smoker. I have looked at those meat mixers. Are they really worth it if you're only doing 5-10 pounds at a time? Looks like a lot more clean up.


----------



## Just-a-Guy

jswordy said:


> Is it just me, or do I detect a shortcut involving the word "mother"?




Yeah, I noticed that. Should I make him do it all over again? 

(He doesn't know I know - his mother keeps his punishments secret from me, because "ohhhh, if you're father knew!!!")


----------



## jswordy

YAAAAY!!! We got snow!!!


----------



## jswordy

Just-a-Guy said:


> Yeah, I noticed that. Should I make him do it all over again?
> 
> (He doesn't know I know - his mother keeps his punishments secret from me, because "ohhhh, if you're father knew!!!")



GUILT! Sweet tactic.


----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


> YAAAAY!!! We got snow!!!



You're going to be shoveling for a while.


----------



## Just-a-Guy

jswordy said:


> YAAAAY!!! We got snow!!!




Is that some sort of secret hieroglyph on the hood? Do you work for Aliens?


----------



## jswordy

Just-a-Guy said:


> Is that some sort of secret hieroglyph on the hood? Do you work for Aliens?



Nope, it's the hood support frame. That got a bit colder. Though I do think I work for Aliens quite often.


----------



## Enologo

So yesterday was bottling time. My first from the barrel.


----------



## Runningwolf

Very cool and I see you got a hydraulic cart from Harbor Freight.


----------



## Avantjour

*Yes, Runningwolf...*

Yes, Runningwolf, I saw your post and it inspired me to make another batch of Snack Sticks. 

Thank you for the idea, they turned out great.

For a small 5 # batch it would be easier to mix by hand then use a Meat Mixer.

I have a Weston 11 # Sausage Stuffer and I always use the 20 # Weston Meat Mixer for Sausage, Summer Sausage, Boudin, Cotto Salami, Snack Sticks and Burgers. 

It's easy enough to clean. A bolt detaches the crank handle, the pivot knob on the far side is spring loaded. Pull it out and the blades lift out of the hopper.

It works well when I'm processing Deer or Pig into ground meat or pan sausage or into 1 # or 2 # meat bags for the freezer.


----------



## Enologo

Runningwolf said:


> Very cool and I see you got a hydraulic cart from Harbor Freight.



Yes. My wine making area in my basement is very tight my kids tell me I'm a horder (cleaning out a little at a time mostly left over material from wood working projects) but when I was trying to figure out how I was going to work the barrel into things I saw the hydraulic cart and thought perfect set up. I could move it out of they way when I needed, up or down when I needed to rack in or out (didn't think at the time you could vacuum rack from the barrel which I haven't tried yet). The cart made all the difference, works great.


----------



## Runningwolf

You can vacuum pump from a barrel with no issues.


----------



## vernsgal

Look who's turned 1 today! I can't believe a year went that fast


----------



## the_rayway

@vernsgal This is my version of a double 'like'. What a doll!!


----------



## vernsgal

Thanks!! Does it feel like a year already though? Where did the time go?


----------



## nucjd

Hiking Mount Le Conte via the Alum bluff trail this past summer with the fam. Only about 2500 foot elevation climb with carrying about 50 lbs and the wife carrying about 20 lbs


----------



## cmason1957

My very, curly haired grand daughter and the first ice cream cone of the year. It was 70 neat St. Louis today.


----------



## olusteebus

I tried a bota box cabernet and was surprised. I like it a lot. does not seem to have lots of tannin but I do like it.


----------



## JohnT

nucjd said:


> Hiking Mount Le Conte via the Alum bluff trail this past summer with the fam. Only about 2500 foot elevation climb with carrying about 50 lbs and the wife carrying about 20 lbs


 

It is always nice to see a man support his kids...


----------



## ffemt128

My new primary fermenters if I get Chilean this year. This should allow me to add a lug of grapes to each.


----------



## ibglowin

Excellent color choice! Are they 10 or 20G?



ffemt128 said:


> My new primary fermenters if I get Chilean this year. This should allow me to add a lug of grapes to each.


----------



## geek

Coco had his annual exam.
He's such a knucklehead that he needs to be put "under control".

Otherwise everyone gets a taste of what he can do with his teeth...


----------



## cooldood

I bought my wife one of those for valintines


----------



## roger80465

cooldood said:


> I bought my wife one of those for valintines



Wow! Talk about going to the corner!


----------



## goldenboymd

Only my second batch ever peach Chardonnay. It's in the first racking going to rack again tomorrow. New hobby for me and I'm kinda hooked.


----------



## sour_grapes

cooldood said:


> I bought my wife one of those for valintines



And how does it fit you? Any chafing so far?


----------



## ffemt128

ibglowin said:


> Excellent color choice! Are they 10 or 20G?



Those are 10 gallon. I have 2-20 gallon and 3-32 gallon.


----------



## ffemt128

My 8 y/o's ride for her and her friends to glow golf...


----------



## stef57

Skeeter Pee in my first etched bottle!
I have to perfect the technique a bit but I have over 300 bottles to practice on!


----------



## the_rayway

@stef57 I love that bottle! I've been toying with doing this with my bottles for awhile as well. Excellent job


----------



## spunk

@stef57 great idea love it.


----------



## Jericurl

I love that etched bottle idea!

And it sounds like it might be right up Manthing's alley....

*plotting*


----------



## Jericurl

7 yesterday.

We got up this morning and we have 13. I never expected that many out of 16 to hatch!


----------



## the_rayway

Got the Hubby some really great canvas posters while in Grand Forks this weekend! I thought we could put them in the kitchen, but he was all about hanging them in the music room. 

A little bit of nostalgia to get us through the day. Also up in the room are a framed Aerosmith record, and my Guns 'n' Roses jean jacket  Gotta have the right ambiance to make music!!


----------



## spunk

What Aerosmith album. They were one of my favorite got me through the teens. Been I long while ago.


----------



## olusteebus

Well, you see Norm


----------



## Elmer

High of 7 today, low of -9.
Went out to drag in trashcans and into garage to start car.
Found a bottle of Skeeter Pee sitting on my beer fridge.
Mother Nature 1
Wine 0


----------



## olusteebus

did it bust


----------



## the_rayway

@spunk - the album is Get Your Wings. My brother has an excellent collection of records and sometimes will share


----------



## spunk

@the_rayway Get your wings.toys in the attic.rocks. and the first. I still have them. Hard to get rid of any of record albums such art work on all the albums. Good memories. :thumbup:


----------



## Elmer

olusteebus said:


> did it bust




Nope,
Just frozen solid.
As is the few bottles of cider in my beer fridge, along with a mason jar of pickled peppers!

I completely blanked on clearing out these items before the freeze.


----------



## ibglowin

Hoping this is true! LOL


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Hoping this is true! LOL



Actually, I can tell you from personal experience that the second one from the left is not, uhh, technically a virgin....


----------



## NorCal

Another car from my past. 1965 Cobra replica.


----------



## sour_grapes

NorCal said:


> Another car from my past. 1965 Cobra replica.



Or, as I like to refer to it: *Fake Snake. * it is/was beautiful, Norcal.


----------



## vernsgal

spunk said:


> @the_rayway Get your wings.toys in the attic.rocks. and the first. I still have them. Hard to get rid of any of record albums such art work on all the albums. Good memories. :thumbup:



Toys in the Attic is still one of my all time favorites.Queen -News of the World a close second


----------



## spunk

Queen A night at the opera too! Rush 2112 on my list too. I was always told to turn that down


----------



## ibglowin

*New Couch…...*

And new couch after "Golden Retriever proofing"………


----------



## sour_grapes

Why not go all the way?


----------



## ibglowin

Why the heck not……


----------



## Runningwolf

Hey is that shag carpet? I remember putting that on my back dash board. Hey Did you get the heated seats?


----------



## ibglowin

Yep, when you have a puppy you don't buy anything expensive that goes down on the floor. We can toss this (rug) soon and get something nice once we get fully past the puppy stage.

No heated seats but it does have electric recliners on both ends as well as 120v plug and USB in the storage box.




Runningwolf said:


> Hey is that shag carpet? I remember putting that on my back dash board. Hey Did you get the heated seats?


----------



## Runningwolf

ibglowin said:


> Yep, when you have a puppy you don't buy anything expensive that goes down on the floor. We can toss this (rug) soon and get something nice once we get fully past the puppy stage.
> 
> No heated seats but it does have electric recliners on both ends as well as 120v plug and USB in the storage box.



Gotcha was kidding, got em in my leather seats in the car


----------



## ibglowin

SWMBO would love that option on a couch. Always cold!


----------



## Runningwolf

You're right. My couches and recliner are leather also. My dogs are very small and they always lay on the throw pillows on the couch or a blanket. Believe me I understand the puppy rug.


----------



## GeoS

Micro fiber. That's what we went for with a Brittney Spaniel pup. It's great, washes with soapy water and, so far, holds up to the jumping around.


----------



## GeoS

Snickers


----------



## GeoS

Well, I don't know what I did there. Sorry for the duplicate posts.


----------



## jgmann67

Greetings from the end of the continent...


----------



## sour_grapes

jgmann67 said:


> Greetings from the end of the continent...



Wow, is that Panama?

Welcome aboard!


----------



## ffemt128

Our 8 month old GSD, we call him Bear..


----------



## spunk

Good looking dog.


----------



## GeoS

Only real men have a lizard! LOL


----------



## olusteebus

That would make fantastic bass bait. In college, me and friends would catch salamanders and sell them for bait. Didn't make a lot of money and If I did it today, I would probably go to jail.


----------



## jamesjr

We usto go buy goldfish as a kid for bass bait then the pet store owner saw the fishing poles and put two and two together and realized why we baught so many little goldfish.


----------



## jgmann67

sour_grapes said:


> Wow, is that Panama?
> 
> Welcome aboard!




No, it's Big Pine Key, Florida. 90 miles from Cuba. At night, you can see the lights from Havana. 

Thanks! I'll be posting in the into section when I get a little time.


----------



## jgmann67

No, it's Big Pine Key, Florida. 90 miles from Cuba. At night, you can see the lights from Havana. 

Thanks! I'll be posting in the into section when I get a little time.

***Double post... Sorry. Need to get used to this forum app.***


----------



## sour_grapes

sour_grapes said:


> Wow, is that Panama?
> 
> Welcome aboard!





jgmann67 said:


> No, it's Big Pine Key, Florida. 90 miles from Cuba. At night, you can see the lights from Havana.



Okay, cool! I was thrown by the "end of the continent" part. (Well, now that you mention it, I suppose _everyone_ who lives on a coast is on the "end" of the continent in one direction or the other!)

We just got another few inches of snow last night -- I wouldn't mind being in the Keys right now! Welcome again.


----------



## olusteebus

In Alabama


----------



## Boatboy24

olusteebus said:


> In Alabama



It isn't much better here in the Virginia suburbs of DC.


----------



## gaboy

8 inches of WET HEAVY snow last night!! WHEW!


----------



## jswordy

We got 6 inches of snow last night (I measured). I'm 7 miles north of the TN-AL border, 30 miles north of Huntsville, AL. By Saturday, it will be 51. By Tuesday, 66. My kind of "winter." So the obligatory snow pictures. And more wine has gone missing from the Vinotemp as of this morning!


----------



## olusteebus

pretty but I would have my cows in a toasty, warm barn, maybe drinkin some hot chocolate or mulled wine or something.


----------



## GeoS

In pittsburgh the other morning.


----------



## olusteebus

Did you have a refreshing breeze off the monongahela to cool things off?


----------



## avatar

Here's a photo of the Great Lakes this winter. It's been rather chilly lately.


----------



## cooldood

So far I think we are at about 120" so far.


----------



## GeoS

olusteebus said:


> Did you have a refreshing breeze off the monongahela to cool things off?



I'm on the Allegheny side. But both are full of ice.


----------



## jswordy

olusteebus said:


> pretty but I would have my cows in a toasty, warm barn, maybe drinkin some hot chocolate or mulled wine or something.



Just for the record, it is much healthier for cows to be outside in the weather than in a barn. I get this quite often from FB people, too, like I am abusing the animals by not cooping them up together. Quite the opposite.

We only have about an inch left on the ground, all the roads have melted. It was 47 yesterday, supposed to be about that today.


----------



## the_rayway

It's finally warmed up!!! The other day when we got in the car it was -44c, and that was before the windchill!!


----------



## sour_grapes

the_rayway said:


> It's finally warmed up!!! The other day when we got in the car it was -44c, and that was before the windchill!!



Oh, ouch. -23C ain't too bad, but -44???? Oooo Lawdy that is cold! I've never experienced weather that cold, maybe -30C at worst.


----------



## jswordy

the_rayway said:


> It's finally warmed up!!! The other day when we got in the car it was -44c, and that was before the windchill!!



Well, you'll hafta translate all that there furrin jibberish 'bout "C" into 'Merican!


----------



## olusteebus

jswordy said:


> Just for the record, it is much healthier for cows to be outside in the weather than in a barn. I get this quite often from FB people, too, like I am abusing the animals by not cooping them up together. Quite the opposite.
> 
> We only have about an inch left on the ground, all the roads have melted. It was 47 yesterday, supposed to be about that today.




I know that. I was pulling your chain. We got about 2 inches where I live northeast of Birmingham. 20 miles north of us got probably 6 to 8 inches, and some areas about 50 miles got 12 inches. Roads are clear.


----------



## the_rayway

jswordy said:


> Well, you'll hafta translate all that there furrin jibberish 'bout "C" into 'Merican!



Bhahahaha! Apparently -40C and -40F are exactly the same temperature. So...does that help?


----------



## Boatboy24

the_rayway said:


> It's finally warmed up!!! The other day when we got in the car it was -44c, and that was before the windchill!!



Track 6. That one's my favorite.


----------



## GeoS

The_rayway, do you have plugs on the lamposts to keep your oil in your car from becoming peanut butter? -44C hurts. 

And for the not metric type -40C = -40F


----------



## GeoS

C * 9/5 + 32 = f. ☺


----------



## the_rayway

GeoS said:


> The_rayway, do you have plugs on the lamposts to keep your oil in your car from becoming peanut butter? -44C hurts.
> 
> And for the not metric type -40C = -40F



Nah! Even the car oil is cold-hardy up here


----------



## GeoS

Where are you at? I'll be in in Edmonton next week. Thankfully, its warmer there than it is in Pittsburgh now. Which is weird.


----------



## the_rayway

Winnpeg. Yaay me! What are you in Edmonton for?


----------



## GeoS

Work. I have to meet with some people about a pipeline.


----------



## the_rayway

Ahhh, hopefully with good results if it's about the one I'm thinking of!

We brought this little beauty home for a trial period yesterday. She's a 3 year old, 130Lb Mastiff mix. Pretty sure she's mixed with a sloth, because I've never seen such a relaxed dog in my life. Perfect for our busy family!


----------



## Julie

Rae, I think you are going to be extremely happy with that new addition!!! Our oldest had a bullmastiff that was the biggest, gentlest dog I have ever seen. Very good with kids, even thou our son doesn't have any children.

She looks like she has already made a connection with your daughter.


----------



## the_rayway

Thanks @Julie ! I think so too. I found the two of them snuggling this morning when we woke up  Our little guy is getting more comfortable with her and is now asking her to "come with me" wherever he goes in the house.

She's just the most wonderful dog so far!


----------



## Julie

the_rayway said:


> Thanks @Julie ! I think so too. I found the two of them snuggling this morning when we woke up  Our little guy is getting more comfortable with her and is now asking her to "come with me" wherever he goes in the house.
> 
> She's just the most wonderful dog so far!



ROFLMAO, sounds like the trail run is over 
http://www.winemakingtalk.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## the_rayway

Julie said:


> ROFLMAO, sounds like the trail run is over
> http://www.winemakingtalk.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Twisted us 'round her little finger she has!!!


----------



## jswordy

olusteebus said:


> I know that. I was pulling your chain. We got about 2 inches where I live northeast of Birmingham. 20 miles north of us got probably 6 to 8 inches, and some areas about 50 miles got 12 inches. Roads are clear.



Good deal. You never know, about the pulling my chain bit. I try to stand up for farming practices, many of which have common-sense reasons behind them but have been much maligned.


----------



## jswordy

the_rayway said:


> Bhahahaha! Apparently -40C and -40F are exactly the same temperature. So...does that help?



Yep, I knew that but I couldn't pass up the opportunity to use my gif!


----------



## Avantjour

*Morning coffee...*

Morning Cafe' Du Monde coffee on the deck...


----------



## GeoS

Avantjour said:


> Morning Cafe' Du Monde coffee on the deck...



How do you like the French press? I'm an espresso fan and not perticularly fond of "american" coffee and always wondered about the taste difference between the press and the pot.


----------



## GeoS

How do you like the French press? I'm an espresso fan and not perticularly fond of "american" coffee and always wondered about the taste difference between the press and the pot.


----------



## roger80465

GeoS said:


> How do you like the French press? I'm an espresso fan and not perticularly fond of "american" coffee and always wondered about the taste difference between the press and the pot.



You may like the Aeropress (aeoropress.com). It gives the flavors of a French Press without much of the hassle. It is a very nice option.


----------



## Avantjour

*French Press...*



GeoS said:


> How do you like the French press? I'm an espresso fan and not perticularly fond of "american" coffee and always wondered about the taste difference between the press and the pot.



GeoS, 

The best coffee I've ever had comes from a French Press.

Drop in your favorite coffee, as much or as little as you like.

Water should be just under boiling.

I favor clear glass cups. if I can see through it, its too weak. Lol

They are inexpensive, and give you control over a great cup of coffee.

Avantjour


----------



## spunk

I bought me a French Press a cheap one always want to try. Yes I do like it. Made to take camping Gander Mountain so I'll take it this summer for the mornings. It's my after work drink.


----------



## GeoS

Thanks. I'll have to try it.


----------



## Jimyson

Cold and snowy so I guess this fits the bill. This is a 2009 vintage photo.


----------



## Avantjour

*Another favorite coffee...*

Another of my favorite summertime coffees, "Ca Phe Sua Da" 
Vietnamese iced coffee. 

It can be served hot as well "Ca Phe Sua Nong". Like a Cafe Au Lait.

Cafe Du Monde, Sweetened Condensed Milk brewed in a single serving French filter. 

There's a different taste profile if the Sweetened Condensed Milk is put in the cup first or added later. 

After it's brewed it's poured over ice in a glass.

Enjoy...


----------



## olusteebus

Sorry, we broke our only mirror and you'll to see it at home.


----------



## TemperanceOwl

*wine storage*



sour_grapes said:


> Thanks, everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it was designed to hold, at absolute maximum capacity, 468 bottles. Due to "construction irregularities" I think it will be about 450.
> 
> The closet to its left was my original one from about 6 years ago. (Photo below.) It holds another hundred. I can keep some under the stairs, too, to get me close to my target of 700 bottles storage capacity for aging purposes.



Hi, SG. I've just been looking back through old posts of wine storage ideas, and came across your post from 4/28 last year showing your older wine closet. Would you mind sharing some dimensions and details of that one? I've looked at your plans for your newer wine closet, but this older one looks more like the kind of space I have. Did you use four 2x2's for your angles? 
Thanks!
Nell


----------



## sour_grapes

TemperanceOwl said:


> Hi, SG. I've just been looking back through old posts of wine storage ideas, and came across your post from 4/28 last year showing your older wine closet. Would you mind sharing some dimensions and details of that one? I've looked at your plans for your newer wine closet, but this older one looks more like the kind of space I have. Did you use four 2x2's for your angles?
> Thanks!
> Nell



Sure, I can give you some dimensions after I get to measure it. In the meantime, yes, I used 2x2's It was not just 4, however. I guess it was 8, plus another one. Let me explain.

The way I did it was to stack these, so one 2x2 goes from upper left to lower right, and the next one goes from upper right to lower left. I did 8 in this fashion. Then, the final one was cut in half, "filling out" the last full one. So, if the last full one went from, say upper right to lower left, I added a half-piece that went from upper left to the middle, and another half-piece that went from the middle to the lower right.

I will post more later, probably much later, but let me know if you follow me so far.


----------



## TemperanceOwl

sour_grapes said:


> Sure, I can give you some dimensions after I get to measure it. In the meantime, yes, I used 2x2's It was not just 4, however. I guess it was 8, plus another one. Let me explain.
> 
> The way I did it was to stack these, so one 2x2 goes from upper left to lower right, and the next one goes from upper right to lower left. I did 8 in this fashion. Then, the final one was cut in half, "filling out" the last full one. So, if the last full one went from, say upper right to lower left, I added a half-piece that went from upper left to the middle, and another half-piece that went from the middle to the lower right.
> 
> I will post more later, probably much later, but let me know if you follow me so far.



Oh, cool, yes I follow you. I thought you had notched each one like you did your 1x8's, but stacking them makes much more sense. Thanks! I'll look forward to seeing your dimensions when you get a chance.


----------



## sour_grapes

TemperanceOwl said:


> Oh, cool, yes I follow you. I thought you had notched each one like you did your 1x8's, but stacking them makes much more sense. Thanks! I'll look forward to seeing your dimensions when you get a chance.



Okay, horizontally, the dimension is 25", and the vertical dimension of each square is 26.5".

You might think that, because it is a square, the dimensions should be the same. But the 2x2's are cut at a 45 deg angle, and so the extent along the one direction must be longer than the other direction (unless you were to make a "point" on the ends of each of the 2x2s.

Do you need other info?


----------



## TemperanceOwl

sour_grapes said:


> Okay, horizontally, the dimension is 25", and the vertical dimension of each square is 26.5".
> 
> You might think that, because it is a square, the dimensions should be the same. But the 2x2's are cut at a 45 deg angle, and so the extent along the one direction must be longer than the other direction (unless you were to make a "point" on the ends of each of the 2x2s.
> 
> Do you need other info?



No, I think I can take it from there. Thank you!


----------



## GeoS

Unfortunately, some things cannot be unseen! LOL


----------



## zalai

Yesterday I went for a helicopter ride . That was my first time and I loved it .


----------



## avatar

My other hobby:

top- S&W Model 4506
middle- S&W Model 4566
bottom-S&W CS45


----------



## GeoS

Avatar, I have a ruger gp100 it's a .357 with a 6 in barrel. Love the revolvers. But I also shoot a Interarms firestar 9mm pea shooter. I see you prefer the .45 they are fun.


----------



## NorCal

Our two Corgis


----------



## jgmann67

GeoS said:


> Avatar, I have a ruger gp100 it's a .357 with a 6 in barrel. Love the revolvers. But I also shoot a Interarms firestar 9mm pea shooter. I see you prefer the .45 they are fun.




Love my old Security Six... .357, 6" barrel, hogue mono grip. I can hit pie plates at 50 yards. Favorite shooter in the collection.


----------



## the_rayway

I smoked my first bacon today!!!! Thanks for all the help @boatboy24 !!!


----------



## Runningwolf

That looks amazing


----------



## avatar

GeoS said:


> Avatar, I have a ruger gp100 it's a .357 with a 6 in barrel. Love the revolvers. But I also shoot a Interarms firestar 9mm pea shooter. I see you prefer the .45 they are fun.



I like revolvers too. These three are .357's.

top - S&W Model 28 Highway Patrolman, 6-inch
middle - S&W Model 681, 4-inch
bottom - S&W Model 66, 4-inch


----------



## jamesjr

Thats my nut brown ale and It somehow shot that airlock like 6ft and splattered all over my closet wall. And now all my cloths smell like beer lol


----------



## vernsgal

the_rayway said:


> I smoked my first bacon today!!!! Thanks for all the help @boatboy24 !!!



all I can say is..Yummm!!


----------



## ibglowin

Pretty good one for today.


----------



## GeoS

avatar said:


> I like revolvers too. These three are .357's.
> 
> top - S&W Model 28 Highway Patrolman, 6-inch
> middle - S&W Model 681, 4-inch
> bottom - S&W Model 66, 4-inch



Sweet. I like the 681, heck, they are all nice. How do you like the 4" barrel vs the 6"


----------



## avatar

GeoS said:


> Sweet. I like the 681, heck, they are all nice. How do you like the 4" barrel vs the 6"



Thanks. The three are equally accurate. My first revolver was a 6" Model 10, that my father gave me decades ago, and I recently gave to my son, so I was partial to the 6" barrels. I now prefer the 4" barreled revolvers due to less weight. I just preferred the 6" on the Model 28, since it is a larger frame gun and looked more balanced.


----------



## jgmann67

I like making my own stuff. Before I started making wine, I made one of these:



Before that, me and a buddy made one of these:


----------



## avatar

Nice looking AR. What receiver did you use? I have a M&P15 that I kept stock, except for a red dot & magnifier.


----------



## jgmann67

avatar said:


> Nice looking AR. What receiver did you use? I have a M&P15 that I kept stock, except for a red dot & magnifier.




This is built off an Anderson Arms lower. The rest are DelTon parts, except the RRA 2 stage varmint trigger and MagPul MOE furniture. 1x7 twist, chrome lined, Mil-spec with a 2x red dot. Make me feel like I'm home again.


----------



## GeoS

jgmann67 said:


> I like making my own stuff. Before I started making wine, I made one of these:
> View attachment 21238
> 
> 
> Before that, me and a buddy made one of these:
> 
> View attachment 21239



Now I'm jealous!


----------



## GeoS

jgmann67 said:


> I like making my own stuff. Before I started making wine, I made one of these:
> View attachment 21238
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm jealous!


----------



## jgmann67

GeoS said:


> jgmann67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like making my own stuff. Before I started making wine, I made one of these:
> View attachment 21238
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm jealous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Building AR's is fun - they're like Barbies for guys. You can mix and match all kinds of stuff till you get what you want.
> 
> As for the bike, we got really lucky. It was in pieces and underwater when we got it... Put it back to OEM, then franken-biked it with a bigger motor, swing arm, better electrics, upped the sprockets, did a timing advance and jetted the carbs. To the naked eye, it was a 600cc Kan-o-Tuna. It was a sleeper until you twist the throttle to full-tilt-boogie. After that, all you saw was tail lights. I sold it and got a 5th Gen VFR (best motor of any Honda made).
Click to expand...


----------



## Enologo

jgmann67 said:


> GeoS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Building AR's is fun - they're like Barbies for guys. You can mix and match all kinds of stuff till you get what you want.
> 
> As for the bike, we got really lucky. It was in pieces and underwater when we got it... Put it back to OEM, then franken-biked it with a bigger motor, swing arm, better electrics, upped the sprockets, did a timing advance and jetted the carbs. To the naked eye, it was a 600cc Kan-o-Tuna. It was a sleeper until you twist the throttle to full-tilt-boogie. After that, all you saw was tail lights. I sold it and got a 5th Gen VFR (best motor of any Honda made).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always wanted to test a VFR. On an FJR right now.
Click to expand...


----------



## jgmann67

Enologo said:


> jgmann67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Always wanted to test a VFR. On an FJR right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FJR's are great bikes. The newer ones come already pre-farkled, too - cruise, heated grips, power wind screen... Lots o'bling.
> 
> My daughter calls mine Bumblebee:
Click to expand...


----------



## Enologo

Mine is 09 AE. It did come with the heated grips but I've added plenty of my own farkles. 
Corbin heated seats and back rest, Trunk, MCL riser plate and highway pegs, Rifle wind screen, Throttle lock, Heavy bar ends, grip puppies, Kouba lowering links, MCL lowereing kit for passenger pegs with heat shields, Iridium plugs, K&N air filter, twisted throttle mirror extenders, Twisted throttle GPS mount, Zumo 600 GPS, battery tender hook up. I'm sure I forgot something but you know how it gets.


----------



## ibglowin

So far pretty impressed with the functionality/eatability of my new Apple Watch!


----------



## drumlinridgewinery

finally had some time today to bottle a few and get some ready for a local competition. 2013 strawberry, 2013 rhubarb, 2014 chilean Barbera, 2014, Chilean Zinfandel, 2014 black raspberry, 2013, elderberry-black raspberry, and a 2013 mixed berry(freezer cleaner)


----------



## ibglowin

Fitting………….


----------



## Runningwolf

Playing with my new microcam with my daughters insect collection.


----------



## Jimyson

Dry Mead on its way. 

1.092


----------



## GeoS

Runningwolf, those are some really nice pics. What kind of camera is it?


----------



## Runningwolf

It's a microscope camera that plugs right into your usb port. Super cheap. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00AFH3IN4/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Avantjour

*Bottled another batch...*

Another of my Grandsons, Jesse, and I bottled a 6 gallon batch of 
Dragon Blood F P.


----------



## Jimyson

The house is smelling pretty darn good right about now. Guaranteed to be smelling pretty darn bad later.


----------



## JohnT

drumlinridgewinery, 

It looks like you have a ton of headspace in each of those carboys. I would advise topping them up to about 1 to 2 inches below the stopper.


----------



## Jimyson

Does headspace matter as much if you purge it with CO2 prior to capping?


----------



## JohnT

Jimyson said:


> Does headspace matter as much if you purge it with CO2 prior to capping?


 
Capping? Do you have a hard pressure tight seal on the carboy, or are you using a fermentation trap?? 

If you use a fermentation trap, then yes, head space definitely matters. Get your carboys filled up and keep them that way. 

Keep in mind that a fermentation trap will allow outside air into your carboy in the exact same way that gas is allowed out of the carboy. This is due to the expansion/contraction of that volume of air due to temperature and barometric changes. The more head space you have, the more outside air will be allowed in. 

Purging with CO2 may be fine for a week or two (depending), but simply will not work over a longer period of time.


----------



## Jimyson

I'm talking about a carboy with more than a few inches of headspace, where the space is purged with Co2, and an airlock put on top. I guess I don't understand how that would not be good long term.


----------



## JohnT

Jimyson said:


> I'm talking about a carboy with more than a few inches of headspace, where the space is purged with Co2, and an airlock put on top. I guess I don't understand how that would not be good long term.


 
Your carboy will "breathe".. When temperatures rise, and that air in your carboy warms up, it expands and some gas will escape through your trap. When temperatures fall, and that air in your carboy cools, it contracts drawing outside air into your carboy. Temperature changes will eventually expel your CO2, replacing it (eventually) with outside air. 

You might argue that your temperature never changes, but the very same effect occurs when barometric changes occur (based on weather conditions). As the barometric pressure falls, the air in your carboy will be drawn out. As the barometric pressure rises, outside air will be pushed into your carboy. 

So, unless you have a pressure tight seal, CO2 (or any other gas for that mater) is ineffective. Additionally, the bigger the headspace the more ineffective it becomes. 

I know a lot of folks that have been drawn into a false sense of security believing that purging will indefinitely protect their wine only to end up with oxidation in the end. 

My advice is to forget purging and fill up your carboys to within 2 inches of the stopper. You could simply keep pumping CO2 into your carboy every week, but opening up your wine on a weekly basis really defeats the purpose.


----------



## Jimyson

Ok, thanks for that. Makes sense.


----------



## jswordy

Made a batch of blueberry for my niece's wedding reception gift up North. They got married in Cancun, reception in Illinois. Ice storm kept us from attending up North, but I sent it to her UPS. Apparently a hit, judging by her FB posts.


----------



## JohnT

Real nice Jim! I really like the label. 

I have a "wedding bottle". It's a jeroboam Bordeaux (4.5 liters) that I fill and label to be consumed during the rehearsal dinner. So far, only used once and I have 8 unmarried nieces and nephews and 4 unmarried second cousins. I wish these kids would get it together, uncle John is thirsty!!!!!


----------



## shoebiedoo

While flying back from Paris the otherday, I was fascinated by these ice flows in the northern Atlantic.


----------



## ibglowin

Very cool Shoe!


----------



## Jimyson

Getting some seeds started


----------



## Jimyson

And let's get the picture up.


----------



## vernsgal

That's the same thing hubby was doing while I was bottling


----------



## Jimyson

Cool. I'm pretty excited to teach my daughter from the beginning. Last year she enjoyed looking at the plants growing outside and picking the oregano to eat each time she passed the plant. Now she can see it from seed to belly.


----------



## dralarms

Breaking news


----------



## Jimyson

For all you beer lovers.


----------



## Boatboy24

Jimyson said:


> For all you beer lovers. View attachment 21489



That should be in the 'What's in your glass tonight?" thread.


----------



## dralarms

Jim,

I gotta ask. That picture is your avatar, what is she drinking? Dirty dishwater?


----------



## sour_grapes

dralarms said:


> Jim,
> 
> I gotta ask. That picture is your avatar, what is she drinking? Dirty dishwater?



No, Welch's.  But then she gets a new glass filled with Amarone:


----------



## Boatboy24

dralarms said:


> Jim,
> 
> I gotta ask. That picture is your avatar, what is she drinking? Dirty dishwater?



I have no idea. I got a bunch of images googling 'bad wine face', or something like that.  It's the face I think most people want to make when they try my wine for the first time, but they're polite enough to smile and say it's good.


----------



## sour_grapes

And here she is asking Jim if she can take home some bottles of his latest batch:


----------



## Boatboy24

Busy lady...


----------



## JohnT

sour_grapes said:


> No, Welch's.  But then she gets a new glass filled with Amarone:


 

Where is that "Triple Like" button?????


----------



## Jimyson

Boatboy24 said:


> That should be in the 'What's in your glass tonight?" thread.



Or in the "post a photo, any photo" thread. 

It would feel somewhat strange posting a beer photo in that thread in a winemaking forum. This on the other hand makes it a little more acceptable.


----------



## jswordy

sour_grapes said:


> No, Welch's.  But then she gets a new glass filled with Amarone:



Yes, JohnT is quite right about that "sophisticated" woman. 

Here's the Welch's girl!


----------



## sour_grapes

Is that Raquel Welch's?


----------



## olusteebus

I love a bold red


----------



## JohnT

No... Welch's comes from a can or carton. This woman is laying on grapes so you KNOW it isn't Welch's.


----------



## jswordy

JohnT said:


> No... Welch's comes from a can or carton. This woman is laying on grapes so you KNOW it isn't Welch's.



Yes! 

Those concord grapes do indeed come in a can or a carton - just like the snooty wine kits come from. 

I want the cans and cartons of the grapes she laid on, myself!


----------



## jswordy

sour_grapes said:


> Is that Raquel Welch's?



No, her name is - and I AM NOT MAKING THIS UP:

Cintia Dicker


----------



## JohnT

Wouldn't this be a more appropriate photo???


----------



## ibglowin

Wonder if the carpet matches the drapes………..


----------



## roger80465

ibglowin said:


> Wonder if the carpet matches the drapes………..



Bare floors


----------



## dralarms

roger80465 said:


> Bare floors


----------



## Boatboy24

roger80465 said:


> Bare floors



I was gonna say hardwood. But that is a very different conversation.


----------



## roger80465

Boatboy24 said:


> I was gonna say hardwood. But that is a very different conversation.



Love it. I understand.


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> Wonder if the carpet matches the drapes………..




BTW, love the Hardy Rodenstock image. LOL.

http://www.slate.com/articles/busin...rgery_it_s_easy_to_do_and_hard_to_detect.html


----------



## wineforfun

jswordy said:


> Yes, JohnT is quite right about that "sophisticated" woman.
> 
> Here's the Welch's girl!



Dang Jim, once again you have struck gold. I am verrrrrrrrry glad JohnT isn't into Welch's. I will take those concords anyday.


----------



## wineh

Boatboy24 said:


> I was gonna say hardwood. But that is a very different conversation.


I think it's called laminate.


----------



## jswordy

wineforfun said:


> I will take those concords anyday.



Uh, DJ - you ARE talking about the grapes, right?


----------



## wineforfun

jswordy said:


> Uh, DJ - you ARE talking about the grapes, right?



Well duh?


----------



## Avantjour

*Fruit and Wine Press...*

I recently purchased a 14 L, SS Fruit & Wine Press from Woodland Mills in Canada.

It has a SS Basket and Drip Tray. 

The Top swings away for easy loading and reloading to prevent the loss of juice.

In one of the pics i'm about to do the final press of my latest DB's f-packs.

Works very well.


----------



## sour_grapes

jswordy said:


> Uh, DJ - you ARE talking about the grapes, right?



Well, I must admit, it *is* true that those, uhhh, grapes are a bit foxy!


----------



## vernsgal

sour_grapes said:


> Well, I must admit, it *is* true that those, uhhh, grapes are a bit foxy!



ok, I have to be the sour grapes on this topic..for all us women here ,I think we've read enough on your bold, med.bodied red 

This red has a special someone coming to spend Easter with us!


----------



## Julie

vernsgal said:


> ok, I have to be the sour grapes on this topic..for all us women here ,I think we've read enough on your bold, med.bodied red
> 
> This red has a special someone coming to spend Easter with us!



Thank you!

And have a great Easter with your special someone!!!
http://www.winemakingtalk.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## JohnT

I too thank you! 

I was getting really tired of looking at that obscene photo! 

Those concord grapes should only be seen behind closed doors!


----------



## Boatboy24

JohnT said:


> I too thank you!
> 
> I was getting really tired of looking at that obscene photo!
> 
> Those concord grapes should only be seen behind closed doors!



What grapes???


----------



## jswordy

Avantjour said:


> I recently purchased a 14 L, SS Fruit & Wine Press from Woodland Mills in Canada.
> 
> It has a SS Basket and Drip Tray.
> 
> The Top swings away for easy loading and reloading to prevent the loss of juice.
> 
> In one of the pics i'm about to do the final press of my latest DB's f-packs.
> 
> Works very well.



That's a nice one! I have a small SS press and like it quite a bit. This would be a good upgrade. The only thing I wish it had was a ratchet.


----------



## sour_grapes

vernsgal said:


> ok, I have to be the sour grapes on this topic..for all us women here ,I think we've read enough on your bold, med.bodied red



Actually, that red is a bit thin. Might improve with age, though.


----------



## vernsgal

sour_grapes said:


> Actually, that red is a bit thin. Might improve with age, though.



Most reds usually do


----------



## olusteebus

needs a little oak

















so sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Julie

JohnT said:


> I too thank you!
> 
> I was getting really tired of looking at that obscene photo!
> 
> Those concord grapes should only be seen behind closed doors!



JohnT, I am going to put you in the corner and the only thing you will have is Welch's grape wine!

ALL WEEKEND!!!!!!!!


----------



## jgmann67

olusteebus said:


> needs a little oak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so sorry, couldn't resist.




Medium toast American, I'd say...


----------



## vernsgal

Julie said:


> JohnT, I am going to put you in the corner and the only thing you will have is Welch's grape wine!
> 
> ALL WEEKEND!!!!!!!!



Yay Julie! I say "send them all!"


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Jimyson

Boatboy24 said:


> That should be in the 'What's in your glass tonight?" thread.


----------



## JohnT

Julie said:


> JohnT, I am going to put you in the corner and the only thing you will have is Welch's grape wine!
> 
> ALL WEEKEND!!!!!!!!



do i have ta?? i'll be good.. honest!


----------



## the_rayway

Anna the Easter Puppy


----------



## JohnT

he looks sad, as if to say... "please take these things off of me. It's so embarrassing..."


----------



## olusteebus

What I see is "Mother, do you have no compassion?"


----------



## the_rayway

Lol, it was my husband that did it to her! And she would do ANYTHING for him...even wear bunny ears


----------



## Rocky

I think she is saying, "We are taking this 'man's best friend' thing too far."


----------



## jswordy

I cross a bridge here every weekday. Yesterday, I had my camera.


----------



## the_rayway

Beautiful Jim!


----------



## olusteebus

Is that near the Elk River


----------



## vernsgal

That's gorgeous Jim!


----------



## ceeaton

Not moving fast enough for any trout, but I bet there's a bass or two in them there waters.


----------



## jswordy

olusteebus said:


> Is that near the Elk River



I live near the Elk River in Tennessee. This is Copeland Creek in northern Madison County, Ala., just north of Huntsville. Here's where it was shot...





I am always craning my neck to look at that view over the seasons as I drive over the bridge. It is an awesome little piece of landscape. You go from open field land down into the wooded bottom, cross the creek, then back up to the open land again.


----------



## ibglowin

Spring sunrise walk along the Overlook.


----------



## ibglowin

Mexican Redbud in full bloom.


----------



## Kraffty

We took the grandkids to the Reagan Library this past weekend. At ages 11 and 9 they really seemed to have a great time there. This is a Panoramic View of Air Force 1 from my iPhone. Really worth the visit.
Mike


----------



## jswordy

Magazines I have known...


----------



## Rocky

What am I missing here, Jim?


----------



## sour_grapes

Rocky said:


> What am I missing here, Jim?



My guess is that Jim wrote articles about University of Alabama-Huntsville research that appeared in those copies of the Huntsville R&D Report. Am I right?


----------



## JohnT

Hey Jim, 

How about some that were issued when you were a kid? I am sure that not all of those stone tablets have broken over the years...


----------



## shoebiedoo

Just finished a 3 day layover in Santiago Chile. great food and even better wine!!!!! I told this guy about our wine making and he got excited. turns out he's from Curicó Valley! He promised me some great tours next time I come down.


----------



## ibglowin

Sounds about right!


----------



## jswordy

sour_grapes said:


> My guess is that Jim wrote articles about University of Alabama-Huntsville research that appeared in those copies of the Huntsville R&D Report. Am I right?



I was the founding editor of "The Huntsville R&D Report," which won the Inland Press Association award for magazines under 50,000 circulation in 2011. Bill Gates held a copy in his hand at a tech gathering out West and mused, "Why don't we have one of these in Seattle or Silicon Valley?" At lower right is the Huntsville Chamber "Welcome Guide," for which I conceived and directed the editorial content over several annual issues.

This was before I was shown the door in 2012 with droves of my fellow employees in a "disruptive restructuring." The R&D magazine lasted two more issues after my termination. I had edited it for five years until I was terminated.

I co-founded and manage a research magazine for the university now, too, called "FOCUS: The UAH Research Magazine."


----------



## jswordy

I got 301,270 miles out of this Nissan water pump. That's good, because it took me 8 1/2 hours to replace it Saturday.


----------



## sour_grapes

Rocky said:


> What am I missing here, Jim?





sour_grapes said:


> My guess is that Jim wrote articles about University of Alabama-Huntsville research that appeared in those copies of the Huntsville R&D Report. Am I right?





jswordy said:


> I was the founding editor of "The Huntsville R&D Report,"
> 
> At lower right is the Huntsville Chamber "Welcome Guide," for which I conceived and directed the editorial content over several annual issues.
> 
> I co-founded and manage a research magazine for the university now, too, called "FOCUS: The UAH Research Magazine."



Well, do I get partial credit?


----------



## jswordy

sour_grapes said:


> Well, do I get partial credit?



You must be an academic!


----------



## PamNoir

brews!!


----------



## JohnT

What are they Pam?


----------



## sjo

jswordy said:


> I was the founding editor of "The Huntsville R&D Report," which won the Inland Press Association award for magazines under 50,000 circulation in 2011. Bill Gates held a copy in his hand at a tech gathering out West and mused, "Why don't we have one of these in Seattle or Silicon Valley?" At lower right is the Huntsville Chamber "Welcome Guide," for which I conceived and directed the editorial content over several annual issues.
> 
> This was before I was shown the door in 2012 with droves of my fellow employees in a "disruptive restructuring." The R&D magazine lasted two more issues after my termination. I had edited it for five years until I was terminated.
> 
> I co-founded and manage a research magazine for the university now, too, called "FOCUS: The UAH Research Magazine."



Got to say Jim, it's hard to take you serious...........maybe it's the avatar!


----------



## jswordy

sjo said:


> Got to say Jim, it's hard to take you serious...........maybe it's the avatar!



We show many faces to the world.

http://www.uah.edu/omc/writers/jim-steele


----------



## olusteebus

Jim, as I am sure you know, UAB in birmingham has a huge campus because of the medical program. It is referred to as The University that Ate Birmingham. Did UAH eat Huntsville?


----------



## vernsgal

jswordy said:


> We show many faces to the world.
> 
> http://www.uah.edu/omc/writers/jim-steele



Wow! Not how I pictured you!! It's nice when you can put a face to the name


----------



## jswordy

olusteebus said:


> Jim, as I am sure you know, UAB in birmingham has a huge campus because of the medical program. It is referred to as The University that Ate Birmingham. Did UAH eat Huntsville?



UAH's campus is 300 acres and the university has 7,600 students, so no, it did not eat Huntsville, though enrollment is expected to climb in coming semesters. 

A fun fact is, the UAB Medical School originally had a regional campus that was part of UAH, but it merged in 1995 with UAB, while UAH retained the College of Nursing, which it still operates today with a brand-new building that is just being completed. 

You can say UAH was the brainchild of Dr. Wernher von Braun, who can be called the father of American space flight. He lobbied intensively for a research university in Huntsville, The Rocket City. Founded as a full, freestanding university in 1968 with its first graduating class in 1969, UAH is famous for its mechanical and aerospace engineering graduates, including astronaut Dr. Jan Davis. It ranks 4th nationally in federally financed aeronautical/astronautical engineering research. NASA employees work on campus and actively engage students in research at the university's National Space Science Technology Center in Cramer Hall.

Dr. Werner Dahm, Chief Scientist of the US Air Force, earned a degree in the UAH Engineering Department program.

UAH has a burgeoning biotech and Biological Sciences Department, often collaborating with the geneticists at the research/corporate incubator called the HudsonAlpha Institute for Biotechnology in Huntsville. 

The university is also known nationally and globally for atmospheric sciences, space science and astrophysics. UAH just opened SWIRLL, a state of the art atmospheric sciences lab and engineering area for its high-tech storm tracking equipment. Physicists at UAH have in the past made important discoveries about the Earth's moon and the nature of our universe. 

It is home to a specially-built Optics Building that is isolated from Earth's tremors for sensitive research done there. UAH tested the optics for the mirror for NASA's James Webb Space Telescope, and has been involved in optics fabrication for other NASA telescopic satellites. 

There is so much research going on here, I can never cover it all and never run out of stories. With $101 million in fiscal 2014 research expenditures, UAH has the largest research expenditures of any public university its size in the country.

What? TMI?


----------



## sjo

jswordy said:


> We show many faces to the world.
> 
> http://www.uah.edu/omc/writers/jim-steele


That helps!


----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


> We show many faces to the world.
> 
> http://www.uah.edu/omc/writers/jim-steele



You clean up pretty well there, Jim!


----------



## olusteebus

Jim, I did not know that. We can be very proud of that. It's amazing really, bham is a big player in health research and Huntsville a big player in engineering research. Alabama is such a backwards state


----------



## jswordy

olusteebus said:


> Jim, I did not know that. We can be very proud of that. It's amazing really, bham is a big player in health research and Huntsville a big player in engineering research. Alabama is such a backwards state



These guys are no slouches, either, in the genetic engineering world...

http://hudsonalpha.org/about-us/leadership/executive-team

They just hired another stellar guy from the renowned Medical College of Wisconsin...

http://hudsonalpha.org/blog/howard-jacob-join-hudsonalpha


----------



## jswordy

Got some car parts out of Massachusetts. Guy added a little extra on the box...


----------



## sour_grapes

jswordy said:


> They just hired another stellar guy from the renowned Medical College of Wisconsin...
> 
> http://hudsonalpha.org/blog/howard-jacob-join-hudsonalpha



Yeah, unfortunately, that made our local paper, too:
(http://www.jsonline.com/business/howard-jacob-medical-college-genetics-pioneer-taking-job-in-alabama-b99474997z1-298848421.html)



> Not only did Jacob save the life of Nic, he has gone on to save many more lives, said Amylynne Santiago Volker, the boy's mother. Her heart "skipped a beat" when she read the email in which Jacob personally shared his news with her, she said. Her son put the feeling into words.
> 
> "That's sad," Nic, now 10, told his mother. "He's our hero; I don't want him to go."


----------



## PamNoir

JohnT said:


> What are they Pam?




An apple cider and a German Rauchbier..... I try to always have my tiny carboys rolling with experiments  I have 2 empty right now. Just bottled a dragons blood and spiced cider. Any suggestions for my next batch?


----------



## jswordy

sour_grapes said:


> Yeah, unfortunately, that made our local paper, too:
> (http://www.jsonline.com/business/howard-jacob-medical-college-genetics-pioneer-taking-job-in-alabama-b99474997z1-298848421.html)



HudsonAlpha has been successful in attracting the best genetic minds from across America. Here's the Huntsville side of the reason Dr. Jacob is here now:

http://www.al.com/news/huntsville/index.ssf/2015/04/new_hudsonalpha_center_offers.html


----------



## ibglowin

LOL…………


----------



## ibglowin

Another good one for today!


----------



## TemperanceOwl

olusteebus said:


> Jim, I did not know that. We can be very proud of that. It's amazing really, bham is a big player in health research and Huntsville a big player in engineering research. Alabama is such a backwards state



I grew up in that "backwards state", too. My dad was a rocket scientist who worked on the Apollo project (and Mercury and Hubble Space Telescope) and helped put men on the moon. His team designed the guidance control systems for the Jupiter, Saturn I and Saturn V rockets, among others. Alabama born and bred! Such ignorance.


----------



## ceeaton

I have an asparagus patch in the back yard, about 20 yrs old, and usually get a few praying mantis egg masses on the fronds, which I grab and stick in the ground around the yard in various places. I never have seen the little critters emerge in the spring, but tonight I got lucky. Have a pot in the driveway that I usually plant some romaine lettuce in for a late spring salad. This year my lettuce seeds from 2009 decided to give up the goat, so I had to pick up some new ones. When I went to plant them in the pot, I noticed some movement, and upon further inspection, I saw this...(top image)

(bottom image) then after announcing it inside the house, I got a nine year old spectator. Of course he had to capture some and attempt to bring them inside.


----------



## olusteebus

tragic notes from a diary. I can hardly listen

www.facebook.com/BuzzFeedVideo/videos/1642657955875080/?fref=nf


----------



## TemperanceOwl

*Strawberry wine going...*

Strawberry wine started May 7, dropped way below SG 1.000 on May 11. I thought it was going to be too much to fit into a six gallon and a one gallon, so I split it in two fives. I think it would have fit in the six with only a little in the one. It was still bubbling very slowly last night, but tonight it seems to have stopped. I won't have time to rack it over to a single six gallon until after the weekend, but hope it will be fine under the CO2 blanket.

In case anyone wonders, they are covered in thick towels most of the time, not sitting directly in the sunlight as they appear to. The top pic is during transfer from primary on Day 4, and the second pic is the very next day. Clearing nicely!


----------



## JohnT

Seriously, you pick a forum name with the word "Temperance" in it???


----------



## 3274mike

Baby Mushrooms


----------



## 3274mike

Baby morels they are like 1 1/2" tall


----------



## 3274mike

Lightning maybe what's your thoughts


----------



## TemperanceOwl

JohnT said:


> Seriously, you pick a forum name with the word "Temperance" in it???



Hey, somebody finally noticed!! Haha! 
I used to belong to a group that held "Temperance" meetings every Friday night at a local pub… The point was to protect the rest of society by eliminating as much available alcohol as possible.  This particular group also had an owl as a mascot. I picked that name wondering if anyone associated with it might be on here and ask about it.


----------



## JohnT

Very well. You have offered an acceptable explanation... 


.. OK folks, we can put away the torches and pitchforks...


----------



## ibglowin

Went to the ballpark yesterday with the SIL while the ladies had a spa day. Great seats. 2 Hot dogs and 2 Beers....... $42 on Master card. Hanging out with family, Priceless!


----------



## Runningwolf

3274mike said:


> Lightning maybe what's your thoughts



I think this would be a woodworkers dream to have this tree to play with.


----------



## the_rayway

Funny 'cause it's true:


----------



## ibglowin

For some reason this is not surprising at all……..


----------



## Runningwolf

This is a picture I shot last night without a tripod. I took 5 pictures and this came out the best. I just got the camera last weekend and this was the second time I used it. It's just a point and shoot camera.


----------



## Rocky

Wow, that is a lot of green cheese!


----------



## jgmann67

Runningwolf said:


> This is a picture I shot last night without a tripod. I took 5 pictures and this came out the best. I just got the camera last weekend and this was the second time I used it. It's just a point and shoot camera.




What kind of zoom does it have?


----------



## Kraffty

Dan, you must have a 200,000 mile extension ladder you stand on when taking pictures.
Cool Picture,
Mike


----------



## ibglowin

I am calling.........








Runningwolf said:


> It's just a point and shoot camera.


----------



## Runningwolf

jgmann67 said:


> What kind of zoom does it have?


65x optical zoom, 4x digital zoom and 260x combined zoom with Optical Image Stabilizer
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NEWZ8EY/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



ibglowin said:


> I am calling.........



Mike, If I didn't shoot it myself I would also call BS. This camera is phenomenal. Now I just have to learn how to use it. It will automatically load pictures to a cloud and if I am using a tri pod there is suppose to be an app for my phone to control the camera and take the shot.


----------



## Kraffty

Dan that's pretty awesome, especially at that price, may have to look into one myself.
Mike


----------



## Runningwolf

Best Buy was the same price so I bought it there.


----------



## ibglowin

That is not a "point and shoot" camera! LOL 

A point and shoot fits in your pocket. But still very nice pic and very nice specs for the $$.


----------



## Runningwolf

ibglowin said:


> That is not a "point and shoot" camera! LOL
> 
> A point and shoot fits in your pocket. But still very nice pic and very nice specs for the $$.



A point and shoot is fully automatic without interchangeable lenses.


----------



## ibglowin

We will have to agree to disagree on that one.

You have a DSLR with a non interchangeable lens IMHO, not a point and shoot.



Runningwolf said:


> A point and shoot is fully automatic without interchangeable lenses.


----------



## Runningwolf

A few more pictures. The small star is actually Venus. Jupiter was near by but did not show up. The other picture is a shot of the viewfinder I took with my phone.


----------



## sour_grapes

*Advice for pruning a vine*

Hi,

I messed up and let this vine grow uncontrolled for a couple of years. Can anyone advise me on how to best prune it back a little? 

j/k


----------



## pjd

My several years long restoration project is nearly finished! 1949 McCormick-Deering Farmall Cub.


----------



## Runningwolf

Do you think your wife will ride with you to the local Dairy Queen? She sure is beautiful!


----------



## pjd

Runningwolf said:


> Do you think your wife will ride with you to the local Dairy Queen? She sure is beautiful!



Um.... Are you talking about the tractor or my wife?


----------



## Runningwolf

LMAO I purposely left that open!


----------



## roger80465

Runningwolf said:


> LMAO I purposely left that open!



You are full of it tonight!


----------



## Boatboy24

pjd said:


> Um.... Are you talking about the tractor or my wife?



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Jimyson

I could us an AIO right about now.


----------



## Julie

Yup, sure looks like you can use one. I think I would be putting that carboy on the floor.


----------



## jgmann67

Things got a little "Weird" last night...


----------



## vernsgal

I think I need to get me one of these!


----------



## JohnT

jgmann67 said:


> View attachment 22816
> 
> 
> Things got a little "Weird" last night...


 
OK, 

Got to ask.. 

"COMICON"? 
"Jedi's on ice"? 

or was it "Obi Wan in Concert"??


----------



## ibglowin

Looks like Weird Al Yankovic to me.


----------



## JohnT

ibglowin said:


> Looks like Weird Al Yankovic to me.


 
OH (forehead slap) duh.. "WIERD"... got it, thanks!


----------



## jgmann67

Yes. Took my son to a Weird Al concert this week. 2 hours of non stop musical parody.


----------



## olusteebus

I don't know, seems I get started on something and I jus


----------



## ibglowin

Had a little friend show up on the back patio this weekend. Stopped just long enough for me to take a few quick snaps.


----------



## Runningwolf

We had a visitor in town today a few miles from the winery. This is the PA Game commission at their finest educating children how safe it is to approach a sleeping bear.


----------



## jswordy

*Supper*





Ribeye with a pickle and a SWEETWATER 420 ale (http://sweetwaterbrew.com). Mmmm.


----------



## Avantjour

*Cajun Fryer*

This week I purchased a R & V Works Cajun Fryer, 4 gallon, two basket model.

It's estimated to feed 25 to 30 folks an hour. 

The bottom is Vee shaped, so the precipitate falls to a cool zone that doesn't get over 120 F. Makes the fry oil last much longer.

Rain slacked off enough today that I could cook with it.
Worked beautifully.

This evening I made a batch of French Market Beignets for when the Grandkids come over tomorrow.


----------



## ibglowin

That bad boy looks like it could do a few Buffalo Wings to perfection!



Avantjour said:


> This week I purchased a R & V Works Cajun Fryer, 4 gallon, two basket model.


----------



## ceeaton

My wife bought a new toy at the barber supply shop. My youngest daughter looks on in horror as my better half shaves my oldest son to a setting of 1, yikes. Guess I owe him something for being the first guinea pig. 

For me I am cowering in the basement looking for objects I can secure the door with. I've grabbed a glass and bottle and will not head upstairs until nature calls or everyone has gone to bed.

Update: Run, hide you family members. Wisk them to safety. My wife needs practice and it's not going to be me.


----------



## Avantjour

ibglowin said:


> That bad boy looks like it could do a few Buffalo Wings to perfection!



Yes, Mike

It should work nicely on Wings. I plan on cooking some after my next trip for provisions. Oysters would be good as well.

I fried some Hush Puppies in the Cajun Fryer. I used a Purple Handled Disher to drop them. They were frying so fast that I had trouble keeping up. I began to fry in one basket and drain in the other. 27 Hush Puppies in very short order.

Jim...


----------



## olusteebus

Went here last weekend and it is truly beautiful. Ginnie Springs near White Springs Florida (just off I75 south of Lake City) If you are traveling through, it is worth a stop if you can. Old Florida. I recommend renting a tube and floating from the top springs, down the river and into each succeeding spring. It is cold but you get used to it pretty quick.


----------



## ibglowin

That looks like a nice way to cool off from the Summer heat for sure!


----------



## Sage

I spent the last week shooting my 1874 Sharps rifle at steel gongs. Iron sights at 300-800 yds off cross sticks.







The targets are just below the top of those hills on the skyline


----------



## GreginND

Lots of work in the winery to get things ready for bottling. I racked my rhubarb wine and kept 20 gal on the dry side. It's crystal clear without filtering. I sweetened up the other 80 gal for the sweet toothes.


----------



## the_rayway

My Daughter: Mom! Look at me!
Me: Oh! Look at you! What are you?
My Daughter: A fairy, Mom, obviously.


----------



## ibglowin

Nacho Daughter!


----------



## Kraffty

Ok, Splane Lucy.... why do you have a mask like that around the house anyway ray?
Mike


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Nacho Daughter!



I think the "M" on the mask is for 'muchacha'. Muchacha Libre!!


----------



## the_rayway

Lol! My Sister in Law is Mexican and she brought it back for the kids. 

It's their favrouite


----------



## sour_grapes

The ol' Mexican wrestling fairy. D'uh!


----------



## Bubba1

Bottled today:
6 gal sangiovese
6 gal montipulciano
6 gal amarone
96 bottles all from juice pails/grapes


----------



## cmason1957

This is a pear port my wife and I made. Fortified with pear infused brandy. 

Wonderful legs. Great pear nose and taste, then you get a hint of cinnamon and vanilla followed by just a bit of heat and finally pear after taste. This is going to be great after a few years. Not bad now.


----------



## Jericurl

> This is a pear port my wife and I made. Fortified with pear infused brandy.
> 
> Wonderful legs. Great pear nose and taste, then you get a hint of cinnamon and vanilla followed by just a bit of heat and finally pear after taste. This is going to be great after a few years. Not bad now.



Are you sharing the recipe for this anywhere?

I have ingredients for a pear wine that I want to make but I'd like to look over a few other ideas.


----------



## Jericurl

This is what is happening now at my house.

He is 7-9 weeks old, half Catahoula and half Australian Shepherd.

No name yet...I've been calling him doodle-bug.


----------



## wineforfun

cmason1957 said:


> This is a pear port my wife and I made. Fortified with pear infused brandy.
> 
> Wonderful legs. Great pear nose and taste, then you get a hint of cinnamon and vanilla followed by just a bit of heat and finally pear after taste. This is going to be great after a few years. Not bad now.



Made? or drank?

You need to fill those bottles up so there isn't so much headspace.


----------



## olusteebus

Is it too late to plant these in Alabama? These are heirloom.


----------



## cmason1957

wineforfun said:


> Made? or drank?
> 
> You need to fill those bottles up so there isn't so much headspace.



Made and drank a bottle of.


----------



## cmason1957

Jericurl said:


> Are you sharing the recipe for this anywhere?
> 
> I have ingredients for a pear wine that I want to make but I'd like to look over a few other ideas.



The recipe was fairly standard. The fancy part was making pear brandy, cut up enough pears to fill your jar (I think that was 5 or so for me), 4 cups sugar, add brandy, for me that was 1.5 liters. That sugar is 2 cups per 750 ml. Shake every couple of weeks, add more sugar, if desired to taste. Leave at least 6-8 weeks. 

The port was 4 bushels of pears quartered to remove seeds. Then we ran them thru a juicer. 3 or 4 gallons of water, added sugar to 1.100, some tannin, triple the amount of pectin enzyme. Yeast nutrient. I believe we used 71b yeast. After Venegas went down to 1.020, added sugar back up to 1.040 and some extra yeast nutrient, repeated until yeast gave up. Clearing was a pain in the keister.


----------



## ibglowin

Sounds good to me!


----------



## ibglowin

This is so true........ LOL


----------



## JohnT

Hanging with my brother at his fire pit. 

GOOD TIMES!


----------



## olusteebus

*Ok you winos, . . . .oh, I'm sorry, . . .wine connoisseurs*

You probably like cheese. Here is one I got the other day and it is not real expensive but definitely good.


----------



## ffemt128

Skydiving today...


----------



## Boatboy24

Fun with bugs in the perennial gardens:


----------



## ceeaton

ffemt128 said:


> Skydiving today...



Does the third leg you grew behind in the image you help with stability when you land?

I'm sure it was a thrill, but I don't think I can do it. Been offered but I'm a big chicken! Had a room mate that had made 90+ jumps, I just couldn't comprehend it.


----------



## olusteebus

On facebook I see so many innovative things one can build with simple wooden pallets. I have seen deck furniture, pool fences, wine racks, you name it. I googled some ideas and here is a great thing to do with wooden pallets. A great idea for the upcoming winter.


----------



## richmke

olusteebus said:


> A great idea for the upcoming winter.



Be careful about burning pallets made from treated lumber.


----------



## 3274mike

Anyone guess where this is may be easy for some


----------



## 3274mike

Type of horse


----------



## 3274mike

More hints


----------



## vacuumpumpman

3274mike said:


> Anyone guess where this is may be easy for some




I KNOW !!!!!

We were just there !! 

It is a picture from the top of the Saint Louis Arch - Looking down at the 
Court House -


----------



## vacuumpumpman

3274mike said:


> Anyone guess where this is may be easy for some





3274mike said:


> Type of horse



Thats simple - Saint Louis Budweiser Clydesdale horses


----------



## Runningwolf

Looks like that horse got his nose in a pail of paint.


----------



## 3274mike

I knew someone would get it quick


----------



## sour_grapes

Interesting trivia: in that building, it was ruled (by the Missouri Supreme Court) that Dred Scott was still a slave. This was, of course, overturned by the US Supreme Court in an historical decision.


----------



## REDRUM

Grenache & shiraz ... brothers from other mothers


----------



## JohnT

Here are a couple from my vacation to Niagara Falls and Toronto...


----------



## the_rayway

Holidays: the cottage week/weekends.

We went out to Winnipeg Beach/Gimli for a week and enjoyed all of the Viking-ness out there. Missed the Viking festival by a week, but there's still lots to do and see! 

We did hit the film festival: 30' screen in the middle of the water and you camp out on the beach to watch at sunset. So much fun!

There was also a water spout (tornado) just five minutes from our cabin - which we slept through 

Thank goodness it wasn't the tornado that hit Southern Manitoba last week that was on the ground for 3 hours. So scary!

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/manit...hwest-manitoba-lasts-nearly-3-hours-1.3170346


----------



## geek

Morning, vacationing in the Dominican Republic with the family...


----------



## jswordy

First confirmed armadillo at my farm. Dead at the end of my driveway Sunday at 6:30 a.m. About 2 feet long. I used disposable surgical gloves to move him off the road, since they can be leprosy carriers. They have been moving north for some time. So, two things we did not have 25 years ago are here now: fire ants and armadillos.


----------



## ibglowin

Wow, did not know that were that far east. Growing up in Texas they were everywhere it seems.

Speaking of things that used to not be found this far North, we now have quite the population of White Wing Doves in Northern New Mexico. They seem to have migrated from either parts of Texas or perhaps Arizona. They usually do not like cold weather. Perhaps another sign of global warming of sorts. They are huge almost the size of a pigeon and seem to always be seen in pairs. They are rather soothing to listen to in the mornings and they love to eat ants.


----------



## olusteebus

Auburn University Zoology professors along with some graduate students have launched an ambitious research program to determine what drives armadillos to die on the side of or on roads.


----------



## wineforfun

REDRUM said:


> Grenache & shiraz ... brothers from other mothers



Those vessels are awesome. Where did you get them?


----------



## wineforfun

geek said:


> Morning, vacationing in the Dominican Republic with the family...
> 
> 
> View attachment 23889



Gorgeous beach. Very unfortunate all the seaweed(sargassum) the Carribean is getting inundated with. Everywhere from Mexico to Barbados.


----------



## Rocky

wineforfun said:


> Those vessels are awesome. Where did you get them?


 
DJ, they appear to be demijohns without the protective "basket." Kind of dangerous to have them that way. They are very thin glass and any kind of bump will lead to a flood.


----------



## wineforfun

Rocky said:


> DJ, they appear to be demijohns without the protective "basket." Kind of dangerous to have them that way. They are very thin glass and any kind of bump will lead to a flood.



So similar to what some of the Chianti bottles come in? Those wicker basket type covers?


----------



## ibglowin

This makes perfect sense now!


----------



## geek

wineforfun said:


> Gorgeous beach. Very unfortunate all the seaweed(sargassum) the Carribean is getting inundated with. Everywhere from Mexico to Barbados.




Yeah, I didn't know. This past weekend I just went to Punta Cana which has a gorgeous beach and it was full of sea weed around the area, what's going on?


----------



## the_rayway

Pickles. Plus more in the canner, and 2 gallons fermenting in the crock!


----------



## jswordy

wineforfun said:


> So similar to what some of the Chianti bottles come in? Those wicker basket type covers?



Yes. 

http://www.midwestsupplies.com/15-gallon-glass-demi-john.html?gclid=CJe51uyrpscCFVUlgQod2oIBUA


----------



## jswordy

Mowing the back pasture yesterday evening and the deer were all standing around nonchalantly like it is some kind of wildlife preserve or something! I'm coming right at her with a noisy tractor, and she's like, "How dare you!"


----------



## olusteebus

Somewhere, in the south, a semi wrecked and the driver told the Sheriff deputies to take what parto of the cargo they wanted. It was not saleable. They took it and distributed large portions to the needy in the county. We processed (cut, bagged and wrapped or ground) at least a ton of beef today. Beef ribs for short ribs, strip steaks, ribeye steakx, sirloin steaks and roasts and lots of very lean ground beef. 

This is the last of it and a small portion. This is sirloin. It was all choice.


----------



## ibglowin

Thats were JohnT gets all his Porterhouse steaks for $5/lb!


----------



## Steve_M

ibglowin said:


> Thats were JohnT gets all his Porterhouse steaks for $5/lb!



In other words off the back of a truck


----------



## ibglowin

Love this one!


----------



## jswordy

olusteebus said:


> Somewhere, in the south, a semi wrecked and the driver told the Sheriff deputies to take what parto of the cargo they wanted. It was not saleable. They took it and distributed large portions to the needy in the county. We processed (cut, bagged and wrapped or ground) at least a ton of beef today. Beef ribs for short ribs, strip steaks, ribeye steakx, sirloin steaks and roasts and lots of very lean ground beef.
> 
> This is the last of it and a small portion. This is sirloin. It was all choice.



Lord, I can see all the new Facebook griping all ready, about welfare people eating steak!


----------



## REDRUM

wineforfun said:


> Those vessels are awesome. Where did you get them?






Rocky said:


> DJ, they appear to be demijohns without the protective "basket." Kind of dangerous to have them that way. They are very thin glass and any kind of bump will lead to a flood.



Yep - 15L demijohns. Took the bottles out of the baskets when racking to check sediments, they look cool so I took a photo!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin

This somehow works well for a Monday........


----------



## Steve_M

Mike,
That is perfect for Monday's

Steve


----------



## REDRUM

Erawan Shrine, Bangkok - I was there two years ago. Sadly it was the target of a devastating bombing yesterday. Humans, eh


----------



## olusteebus

It is fast becoming too much technology for me to do everyday things. Take going into a walmart for instance.


----------



## olusteebus

The only town I really want to live in.


Fernandina Beach


----------



## jpike01

I did not look real close but it did still have all the glass!


----------



## sour_grapes

olusteebus said:


> The only town I really want to live in.
> 
> Fernandina Beach



Well, you _could_ add a third town to your collection....


----------



## bkisel

Shown here is the view from the front porch of our new home in Wellsboro, PA...


----------



## ceeaton

Bill, nice hill. Grape vines would look great there!


----------



## Runningwolf

What an awesome view!


----------



## ibglowin

Wow, you almost can't even see the PA Gestapo Wine Police from there! 



bkisel said:


> Shown here is the view from the front porch of our new home in Wellsboro, PA...


----------



## Boatboy24

bkisel said:


> Shown here is the view from the front porch of our new home in Wellsboro, PA...



I'd never leave the house!


----------



## jswordy

New Republic Brewing of College Station, Texas, has made a beer just for me!


----------



## JohnT

... You or Star Trek Fans.. "Damn it Jim, I'm a doctor, not a beer!"


----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


> New Republic Brewing of College Station, Texas, has made a beer just for me!



Um, sorry, but that's my beer.


----------



## barbiek

Can you see the baby birds in the nest?


----------



## bkisel

ceeaton said:


> Bill, nice hill. Grape vines would look great there!



That's not all my property that you see. Up to where the lawn ends is mine, then the brush area is a piece of property for sale (which I may try to buy next year if it is still available and I can come up with the money and the mowed hill area you see belongs to a family that maintains the property while they are saving to eventually build.

Here is a pic of the house I sold in CT after living in it for about 39 years...

[Wow! I just got hit with a heavy wave of home sickness/nostalgia as a searched for a pic of the old house. Lots of family and friends left behind.]


----------



## ceeaton

Yea, I've only been in my house for 22 years, can't imagine moving. Hopefully with time the heartache of missing friends and family will lessen. I remember when my Mom sold the old family estate. Hard not to just pull down the old driveway, go into the garage for a beer and make myself at home. I've been told the new owners might frown on that.


----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> Um, sorry, but that's my beer.



Nope, I checked with them. It's mine.


----------



## jswordy

Short video clip of bush hogging the back pasture...

https://video.xx.fbcdn.net/hvideo-x...=7d95f194f52ba46ad289434bba7595a3&oe=55DF87A8


----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


> Nope, I checked with them. It's mine.



Dammit, Jim!


----------



## geek

bkisel said:


> Shown here is the view from the front porch of our new home in Wellsboro, PA...




Simply nice Bill..!!!


----------



## bein_bein

Some pics of my OTHER hobby, modifying cycles...

She started like this




Now looks like this 


100_0734 by Brian Nemecek

Here's another one..
Before..





After


----------



## bkisel

geek said:


> Simply nice Bill..!!!



Varis, though we only got to know each other for a short while you're still one of the friends I miss since moving from CT.


----------



## geek

bkisel said:


> Varis, though we only got to know each other for a short while you're still one of the friends I miss since moving from CT.




Thanks Bill, I hope we can get together sometime ....
If you come to CT please call me, I accept no excuses...lol


----------



## jswordy

Got cubesat? Check. Now scrounging around for a rocket! It's amazing what you can find at The University of Alabama in Huntsville! Hmmm, I can see the Saturn 5 at the U.S. Space and Rocket Center from here. Now to locate some fuel!


----------



## olusteebus

Moon over Fernandina Beach, Fl


----------



## olusteebus

This struck me as odd. A program of some sort "Lets put US in USA" and they are using a Mercedes Benz van. I do not think they are made in the USA, I could be wrong.


----------



## sour_grapes

Nice catch!



olusteebus said:


> This struck me as odd. A program of some sort "Lets put US in USA" and they are using a Mercedes Benz van. I do not think they are made in the USA, I could be wrong.



It's complicated! (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mercedes-Benz_Sprinter)



> From 2001 until 2006, cargo van versions of the Sprinter were manufactured in Düsseldorf, Germany, partially disassembled and shipped to a facility in Gaffney, South Carolina where they were reassembled. The cargo versions, classified as light trucks, are subject to the 25% chicken tax if imported as a complete unit, which is avoided by the disassembly and subsequent reassembly. Passenger vans were not subject to the same tax classifications and were imported as an assembled unit through Mercedes-Benz in Jacksonville, Florida.


----------



## BlueStimulator

My Cab S, Cab F and Petiite V


----------



## jswordy

sour_grapes said:


> Nice catch!
> 
> 
> 
> It's complicated! (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mercedes-Benz_Sprinter)



Fact: There is no vehicle 100% Made in the USA anymore.


----------



## Boatboy24

olusteebus said:


> This struck me as odd. A program of some sort "Lets put US in USA" and they are using a Mercedes Benz van. I do not think they are made in the USA, I could be wrong.



Maybe its full of illegal immigrants who have previously been deported. 

Kidding!! I'm kidding!


----------



## Bubba1

Sangiovese grapes from M&R California 26 Brix


----------



## Runningwolf

A beautiful harvest moon tonight!!


----------



## ibglowin

Its all about the balance.......


----------



## JohnT

I forgot who posted about a wine called "Nadia". 

As it turns out, I have a niece called Nadia. I told her about it and MAN, did she search for this wine. Eventually, she found it. 

So here is a couple of pictures of Nadia drinking herself.


----------



## ibglowin

Fitting since NBC is bringing back "Heroes"!


----------



## Steve_M

olusteebus said:


> The only town I really want to live in.
> 
> 
> Fernandina Beach



I was looking at Fernandina some months ago as a possible place to move to!
Grew up in Miami, but have called N.Y. home for 25 years.
What about Fernandina do you like/dislike?

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## Steve_M

John,
I posted that on 8/16 under What's in your glass tonight. How did your niece like the wine?

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## JohnT

Steve_M said:


> John,
> I posted that on 8/16 under What's in your glass tonight. How did your niece like the wine?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Steve


 
Thanks Steve! 

I e-mailed her a copy of your picture and she just went crazy trying to find it. She finally did and said that it cost her $24. 

She loved it! thought that it had a nice deep color and good tannic structure. 

Again, thanks Steve!


----------



## olusteebus

Steve_M said:


> I was looking at Fernandina some months ago as a possible place to move to!
> Grew up in Miami, but have called N.Y. home for 25 years.
> What about Fernandina do you like/dislike?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Steve



Like I said earlier, there is lots to do around there. Lots of good restaurants and shops. The tourists that go there seem to me to be different than ohter tourist areas in florida. They mingle well with the residents. 

It is a laid back little town. As an aside, because of the large tax base around Amelia Island, the county, though very rural has a great school system. 

some of the run down areas of the town are being refurbished. Living in the historic area is more costly than other nearby areas. 

I cannot think of any single thing I don't like about the little town.


----------



## zalai

Translation : 
Someone bought a wig for his dog ,

A gypsy burglar was taken by ambulance with a hart attack .


----------



## Boatboy24

Thank you, Mr Fed Ex!!!


----------



## ibglowin

Is that a 20G from Home Depot? Is it "vented" in some way?


----------



## ceeaton

Vents inside the handles, comes in a beautiful blue and gray also. Noticed the other day they were all out of stock, must be more winemakers in the area than I originally thought.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Is that a 20G from Home Depot? Is it "vented" in some way?



Amazon. Home Depot and Lowes no longer stock them in stores. 

Vented? No idea. There are these 'tabs' next to the handles. Not sure what purpose they serve.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> ...comes in a beautiful blue and gray also.



I already have a gray one. Just need blue to round out my collection.


----------



## Kraffty

Dave Matthews Band Friday night at Shoreline Amphitheater in Mountain View CA. Great show, GREAT SEATS.


----------



## vittorio1970

2016 cab and barbera


----------



## JohnT

vittorio1970 said:


> View attachment 24658
> 
> 
> 2016 cab and barbera


 

Don't you mean 2015 cab and barbera?


----------



## vittorio1970

No 2016 because it will be ready in March 2016.


----------



## ibglowin

You take the old Apple slogan "Think Different" to heart! LOL


----------



## vittorio1970

LOL. I guess I do. Lol. That's what I mean when it is being drank.


----------



## ceeaton

Okay, I'm new to this all grape thing. With a few lugs of grapes in bags, you just squeeze them and they disappear under the surface for awhile, no biggie. But all grapes, not as much juice, yet, but lots and lots of skins. I'm thinking, I'll use my potato masher, no problem. Then the first day I go to punch them down, it leaves a hole about 18 inches deep that you could run a piston up and down in. Uh oh, now what? By the time I got it all punched down my arm up to my elbow was stained purple. Some one at work actually noticed since I was wearing a short sleeve white shirt (yes, I did wash my arm before going to work).

So I seached on my local LHBS's website, cheapest one was $62. Okay, I'm using it about two weeks a year, no way. So I take a look at my local restaurant supply store, and voila, a solution, no more purple arm (though I wore it with pride). Total price, $8.53 (includes tax). I love that store!


----------



## ibglowin

Morewine has one that looks exactly like that but its $17 and 25" in length. How long it that one?


----------



## ceeaton

24 inches. I've heard that size isn't everything (at least that is what I keep telling my wife).


----------



## olusteebus

swamp life

My friend got broke down in the swamp. Another got him out.


----------



## roger80465

olusteebus said:


> swamp life
> 
> My friend got broke down in the swamp. Another got him out.



Looks like a lot of fun right there!


----------



## ibglowin

Is the end where the prongs go into the handle sealed? The Morewine one has been sealed to keep must out and thus bad actors from getting up inside the handle and then next time you punch down you distribute said bad actors to each successive primary. Be careful if it is not sealed as stuff will get up in the handle and stay unless you clean the heck out of it each time you use it.


----------



## ceeaton

It is sealed as in welded. There are a few nooks and crannies with flux in them right now, so I have a tooth brush I soak in Kmeta or Starsan, which ever jug is closer, and brush it after every use. 

I'm trying to figure out what I could seal it with, whether it be a plastic or wax, just don't want to introduce more problems. If it doesn't work out I spent less than 10 dollars and will donate it to the Church since we occasionally have meals for large groups. Then I can order a proper one from MoreWine.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Then I can order a proper one from MoreWine.



I dunno, Craig. That one looks EXACTLY like the one I bought from MoreWine.


----------



## ibglowin

Sounds exactly like the one I use and purchased from Morewine then. Great price for sure. I wouldn't sweat it too much, if you want seal any crack or crevice with some bees wax and that should do it. I just rinse mine off with water each time and wipe down with a paper towel. I am on my second one in about 5 crushes. I whacked the first one too hard too many times trying to get stuck grapes and skins off the first one and the end eventually broke off at the weld. So go easy when you try and remove anything stuck to the head. Again great price. I would go buy another just to have a backup at that price!


----------



## ceeaton

Well, I'm surely not going to buy the 60+ dollar one at my LHBS, that's more than a 6 gallon juice bucket!

Never thought of bees wax. I know some one who has a lot (he's a bee keeper).


----------



## vernsgal

Summer's End.

Our granddaughter spent the past week with us.oh, and she brought her 4 month old puppy too because her parents went to Vegas.


----------



## Kraffty

Great Picture Kim, enjoy,
Mike


----------



## vernsgal

Kraffty said:


> Great Picture Kim, enjoy,
> Mike



Oh we do! But there definitely is a reason you have your babies when you're young.I don't know who is more tiring, babygirl or pup.I think by next week hubby and I are going to need a few days of recouping lol


----------



## JohnT

vernsgal said:


> Oh we do! But there definitely is a reason you have your babies when you're young.I don't know who is more tiring, babygirl or pup.I think by next week hubby and I are going to need a few days of recouping lol


 

Baby-Girl and a Puppy??? 

TOOOOO CUTE!!!! how can you stand it???


----------



## ibglowin

Now this is a GREAT idea! LOL


----------



## Runningwolf

I like it!


----------



## vernsgal

JohnT said:


> Baby-Girl and a Puppy???
> 
> TOOOOO CUTE!!!! how can you stand it???



Lol.I can't. Sorry guys can you stand one more....?

She's loving her ravioli


----------



## Rocky

Kim, that picture should show up in a high school yearbook someday.


----------



## vernsgal

Rocky said:


> Kim, that picture should show up in a high school yearbook someday.



 I just might find a way (if I'm still about then  )


----------



## Petti

I like fishing


----------



## Boatboy24

Feeling presidential.


----------



## geek

Working for free, volunteer harvest day at Goiveia Vineyards.


----------



## hardworkin

Here's a chance to ring my own bell.
I started making wine in October of 2014. Recently, the local county fair (Juniata County, PA) opened a division for amateur wine makers. I seized the opportunity and entered three bottles in the Sweet Red, Sweet White & Sweet Other categories. I have only entered one competition prior to this and the results of it have not been release yet, so I had no idea how much of a chance I had at any ribbons. 
I was happily surprised.


----------



## Runningwolf

Congratulations!


----------



## geek

Racking my Chardonnay from fresh grapes started earlier this year... Yummy..!!!


----------



## Boatboy24

Chilean, I assume? Nice color on it. And it's getting nice and clear too. What style did you go for - big and buttery, or light and crisp?


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Chilean, I assume? Nice color on it. And it's getting nice and clear too. What style did you go for - big and buttery, or light and crisp?




Actually frozen grapes from California from October last year.
That's part of the 3 frozen grapes in buckets from M&M. 
One batch oak fermented, and the one in pic no oak, naked.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Chilean, I assume? Nice color on it. And it's getting nice and clear too. What style did you go for - big and buttery, or light and crisp?




Actually frozen grapes from California from October last year.
That's part of the 3 frozen grapes in buckets from M&M. 
One batch oak fermented, and the one in pic no oak, naked.
View attachment 24867


----------



## ColemanM

Did M&M send you Chardonnay must or juice?


----------



## geek

Frozen crushed grapes, I picked up...long story....


----------



## jswordy

DIY bath remodel in our 1933 farmhouse.


----------



## Runningwolf

I'm looking for the pails


----------



## Runningwolf

Pinot Noir arrived today from Washington. I love how they put the PVC pipe down the center so the cold air gets in the and let out any heat build up.


----------



## Boatboy24

Runningwolf said:


> Pinot Noir arrived today from Washington. I love how they put the PVC pipe down the center so the cold air gets in the and let out any heat build up.



Tell me more, please. I'm having trouble picturing how this is packed. Are you guys selling these grapes, or making wine?


----------



## Runningwolf

Pack in 1/2 ton boxes. Yes we are selling the grapes.


----------



## sour_grapes

Runningwolf said:


> I'm looking for the pails



He won't get them in until later, near the completion date of the job.  Also has to find a Sears Catalog to complete the project.

Seriously, Jim, ya gotta love those old houses. (Mine is a just a bit older.) What do you make of the spacing (~6") of those two older studs? I know there was a reason -- I just don't know what it would have been!


----------



## Runningwolf

Paul, there is a hole in the floor between them. Maybe this is for the stack pipe or other plumbing and a way to fasten them.


----------



## ibglowin

Which AVA?



Runningwolf said:


> Pack in 1/2 ton boxes. Yes we are selling the grapes.


----------



## Runningwolf

Mike I am not sure which one it came from right off.


----------



## ceeaton

I think they fell _right off_ a truck and a construction professional stuck the pvc tubing in to try and suck up some juice from the bottom.


----------



## jswordy

sour_grapes said:


> He won't get them in until later, near the completion date of the job.  Also has to find a Sears Catalog to complete the project.
> 
> Seriously, Jim, ya gotta love those old houses. (Mine is a just a bit older.) What do you make of the spacing (~6") of those two older studs? I know there was a reason -- I just don't know what it would have been!



The entire old portion of the house was built of Oak. Studs are 2 feet on center. The two closely spaced are like that to accommodate 4-foot drywall sheets. One was sistered later, after initial framing. The house was added onto in 1963 and then added onto again in 1995. So half the house was built in 1933. This bath was done in the 1963-64 addition / remodeling. Much ugly stuff was simply covered over with circa 1963 paneling, only revealed when I demoed that. Those studs are not the worst of the jack-leg work done. It has been a real nightmare, now in month six including a 10-week delay getting the tub. Still a bit to do. The devil is in the prep work, and when you are prepping over jackleg stuff, a lot has to be done that a conventional-built house would not be a problem about. I found wiring twisted together with caps, unprotected, inside the walls, for example. 

We are going back over all of it with 1/4" pine beadboard so that it can be period correct to other parts of the interior and be painted to suit anyone's taste for many years to come. The tub is a brand new Kohler design offering bubble massage, whirlpool jets and a heater.

More pix...

































Me after pulling 250 feet of wire through the attic early one July morning...













^^^ Space at the bottom of the back wall here has no sill plate. It is wide open to the crawlspace. Studs are nailed to the joist band. That is no longer the case!

When you have a space wide open to the crawlspace, you get visitors and they build nests....





...and sometimes they don't make it, like Mr. Mouse on the left and his much older friend, Mr. RAT!





The entire room is sealed now. Very close to plumbing, final wiring and setting the tub. But they cut through a floor joist to set the pipe for the toilet, so first I have to get underneath and add 2 joists to support the new toilet location.


----------



## jswordy

Let me add one more. I live in a community 25 miles north of Rocket City USA, Huntsville , Ala. - Dr. Wernher von Braun's headquarters where he oversaw the missions that put U.S. astronauts on the moon. So it was cool to uncover this...





This is window framing wood recycled from 1 x 12 pine board used to make crates for high-energy rockets used for weapons training on Redstone Arsenal, which also housed Dr. von Braun's early work. I'll recover it with beadboard for someone to find again in the future.

As a result of all the delays on this project, I have a brand new press and I am not going to be able to use it for the fall harvest this year, looks like. Oh well.


----------



## sour_grapes

jswordy said:


> Much ugly stuff was simply covered over with circa 1963 paneling, only revealed when I demoed that.



Oh, lawdy, lawdy. That is quite the project. 

I am very grateful that mine is relatively unmolested. Any bad stuff was due only to age and/or neglect -- no actual malice!


----------



## JohnT

jswordy said:


> As a result of all the delays on this project, I have a brand new press and I am not going to be able to use it for the fall harvest this year, looks like. Oh well.


 

Priorities man!


----------



## jswordy

JohnT said:


> Priorities man!



Yep. The project that was delayed for 25 years and will last for 50 years after completion beats the wine.


----------



## TemperanceOwl

My new wine rack is coming along!
I just have to attach the back and then decide what to do about doors and I'll be ready to fill it.


----------



## sour_grapes

TemperanceOwl said:


> My new wine rack is coming along!
> I just have to attach the back and then decide what to do about doors and I'll be ready to fill it.



Cool! I like it! Are those harlequin diamonds (60 degrees)? I used harlequins on my big closet. And I built my first (small) wine closet using 2x2's just like that. Nice work.


----------



## Runningwolf

Very nice looking rack!


----------



## TemperanceOwl

sour_grapes said:


> Cool! I like it! Are those harlequin diamonds (60 degrees)? I used harlequins on my big closet. And I built my first (small) wine closet using 2x2's just like that. Nice work.



Yes, they are 60 degrees!! Not only that, but I think your closet was the one I used for inspiration for my design! (Thank you very much!!) Yours went inside a standing closet, though, I had to make the structure before adding the 2x2's. I never expected how long it would take to sand all sides of those freaking poles.  You also have to be REALLY exact on the angles at each end…very challenging with a Sawsall! 
Nell


----------



## Steve_M

Waiting for start of Lunar Exlipse

Steve


----------



## TemperanceOwl

Steve_M said:


> Waiting for start of Lunar Exlipse
> 
> Steve



Me, too. I'm afraid it's going to be too overcast here, though.


----------



## the_rayway

Finished the labels for my brother's wedding this weekend: Johnny Cash is his favourite artist, and both Salvadore Dali and Mario Bendetti are the bride's.

Edit: oops! Mods - please let me know if the first is not ok to post.


----------



## Bubba1

2015 Fall wine line up all from juice and grapes
chilean shiraz
california sangiovese
Italian montipulciano
nebbiolo
I love this time of year.


----------



## JohnT

Very nice!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jericurl

This is our new cabinet/table for the living room. We pick it up next weekend and I am so excited.


----------



## vernsgal

wow Jeri! That looks amazing! I have at least one daughter who would almost kill for that lol


----------



## Rocky

Jericurl, really clever design! Are they drawers at the bottom of the piece? That looks like a real space saver. Do you know what wood that is? Looks like Chestnut. Is it custom made or are they generally available?


----------



## Jericurl

Rocky said:


> Jericurl, really clever design! Are they drawers at the bottom of the piece? That looks like a real space saver. Do you know what wood that is? Looks like Chestnut. Is it custom made or are they generally available?



You know, I'm not sure. I'll have to ask Manthing, but if I had to guess I would say some kind of pine.
A lot of the southwest style furniture down here is made from some kind of pine found in higher elevations in Mexico. I forget what it's called.

We picked this up from a nursery/fruit stand in our area.
They have several huge greenhouses and usually sell all kinds of plants and fruits/vegetables, as well as locally sourced edibles like honey, pickled quail eggs, jams, etc. They just recently began selling this type of furniture...they weren't even completely done setting up the building they were showcasing it in. I assume that the company they pick these up from has a certain number of them already premade, though they did give us the option of picking out a different stain color or having it painted, which would have added 25% to the price as well as an additional month wait time.
They referred to it as a Cowboy Kitchen.

eta: yes it it does have drawers at the bottom. It's quite a bit of storage in it. Right now I'm wanting to use it in the living room to store wine, wine glasses, and do "wine tasting," as well as highlight our rather large rock collection. Manthing wants to put it in the kitchen and load it up with all of our dishes/silverware etc so that he can fill all the cabinets with pantry items.


----------



## jswordy

*Dauphin Island, Alabama: 9/25-10/3, 2015*

Our third year straight in this non-commercial beach paradise!


----------



## Kraffty

Jericurl, that's a really cool design, congrats,
Mike


----------



## LittleBearGameFarm

Jim -Thought that last pic was a fox running in a snow covered field, you playing a cruel joke! Beautiful pictures and then boom, winter is coming


----------



## the_rayway

First pic from the wedding (someone's cell phone). That's my little guy and his cousin.


----------



## vernsgal

the_rayway said:


> First pic from the wedding (someone's cell phone). That's my little guy and his cousin.



How cute is that! He looks so debonair and she almost looks like she's blushing lol


----------



## ibglowin

True dat !


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy

LittleBearGameFarm said:


> Jim -Thought that last pic was a fox running in a snow covered field, you playing a cruel joke! Beautiful pictures and then boom, winter is coming



I guess it'll get here eventually. Southern Tennessee highs of 81, lows 62 right now. Beautiful weather.


----------



## jswordy

A few more from Dauphin Island, Alabama - the Redneck Riviera!


----------



## GreginND

The aftermath of 3 tons of grape processing.


----------



## Kraffty

Jim, White Wine, Beer, Dragon Blood? and Rum. What do you drink after lunch?
Beautiful Pics.
Mike


----------



## jswordy

Kraffty said:


> Jim, White Wine, Beer, Dragon Blood? and Rum. What do you drink after lunch?
> Beautiful Pics.
> Mike



No Dragon Blood. Never had the stuff. That's the wife's wine spritzer, made with tonic water. I can't look at these pix too much, they make me wish I was back there now. Awesomely gorgeous, not crowded, nice temps that are typically in the mid-80s this time of year and very affordable for a 2-bedroom condo for a week.


----------



## Avantjour

*My Beer Keezer Build...*

A few pics of my Beer Keezer build. 

Keezer with three 5 gallon Corny Kegs and 10 # CO2 bottle. 

This Frigidaire 9 cu ft Keezer will hold 4 Corny Kegs. 

It's populated with a Coopers Irish Stout and a Lonely Star Lager. 

I have a Summer Ale with Spice pack of Bitter Orange and Lemon Peel in the Secondary that's destined for the third keg.

I plan on purchasing one more Corny Keg and brewing an Irish Red for it.

I used a Johnson Controls A419 controller to keep the Keezer cool. It's on for 10 minutes and off for 2 hours.

A very nice addition for when family and friends come over.




We installed a .25" Lexan backer plate under the towers.


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> True dat !



Buy the 1.5s. Shrug.


----------



## barbiek

Black Forest port I actually remembered to get a pic before taking it down to be aged. Been aging in carboy for a year, now bottle time!


----------



## hardworkin

Avantjour... looks good. I just bought a 7 cu ft chest freezer to use for a similar purpose. I am making hard cider and I want to carbonate it. My problem is... I have a 20 lb co2 tank and I need to store it outside the freezer. I don't currently make beer, so I'm not currently planning to make a keezer out of mine. I just need it to store my pressurized cornys. 
This hobby is soooooo addicting.. I have only been making wine for about a year now and I have progressed this far.


----------



## Avantjour

*Keezer CO2 Bottles...*

hardworking, That sounds very interesting. I haven't made any hard cyder, only wines and beers. 

I started with a 5 # CO2 bottle that I purchased. I soon felt it was cost effective to spend $90.00 on the rental / exchange program for a 10 # bottle at a local welding supply. The refill becomes an exchange for a fresh bottle for around $12.00. No waiting a week to get my personal 5 # bottle refilled. Both of these fit inside my Keezer.

Coopers has an Irish Stout Kit that makes 6 gallons. It's a no boil kit. 
At around $30.00 before shipping. One can, Pkg of yeast, 1 Pkg Coopers box # 1, and 1 Pkg Coopers box # 2. 

From sanitizing to air lock took 30 minutes.

2 gallons hot water into fermenter, add the Coopers can, the 2 Pkgs of dry, stir. top up to 6 gallons, get the temp below 80 F, and add the yeast. Put on the air lock. 

I bottle 1 gallon and kegged the rest.


----------



## roger80465

Avantjour said:


> hardworking, That sounds very interesting. I haven't made any hard cyder, only wines and beers.
> 
> I started with a 5 # CO2 bottle that I purchased. I soon felt it was cost effective to spend $90.00 on the rental / exchange program for a 10 # bottle at a local welding supply. The refill becomes an exchange for a fresh bottle for around $12.00. No waiting a week to get my personal 5 # bottle refilled. Both of these fit inside my Keezer.
> 
> Coopers has an Irish Stout Kit that makes 6 gallons. It's a no boil kit.
> At around $30.00 before shipping. One can, Pkg of yeast, 1 Pkg Coopers box # 1, and 1 Pkg Coopers box # 2.
> 
> From sanitizing to air lock took 30 minutes.
> 
> 2 gallons hot water into fermenter, add the Coopers can, the 2 Pkgs of dry, stir. top up to 6 gallons, get the temp below 80 F, and add the yeast. Put on the air lock.
> 
> I bottle 1 gallon and kegged the rest.



But the big question - How does it taste?


----------



## Avantjour

*Coopers Irish Stout Kit...*



roger80465 said:


> But the big question - How does it taste?



roger80465,

The Coopers Irish Stout Kit that I brewed tastes smooth, like I think a dark stout should taste and is very drinkable. It reminds me of my favorite coffee, Cafe du Monde. It has some chocolate and roasted bitter notes as well. 

Is it a Guinness or Murphy's clone? 

No, maybe somewhere below or in between. 

Being a extract brew it's not close to Guinness as an all grain brew would be.

Guinness is a Nitrogen carbonated beverage, I only have CO2 on my beers.

I and my friends and family like and enjoy it.

The finish is as dry as Waco on a Sunday morning.

Will I make it again, yes. I'm vacillating between an Irish Red or another Coopers Irish Stout for my next brew.

I will probably add cocoa nibs, chicory and vanilla bean...


----------



## jswordy

Have to echo what all have said on Coopers. Good kits, taste great, easy to make and to modify to your individual taste. Really excellent for the beginner, and you can use all your wine equipment to do it.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin

This is what happens when you arrive at the airport early and TSA has too much time on their hands *and your stuff*..... LOL


----------



## TXWineDuo

Mike, how many bottles were left over after TSA took some?


----------



## ibglowin

LOL Yea, must have looked very ominous in the X-ray machine. I bet they swabbed the heck out of it looking or trace amounts of explosives. When that came up negative they had no choice but to open that mysterious looking FedEX shipping package with the WARNING label: ALCOHOL must be signed by someone 21 years or older. Then let's use an entire roll of TSA tape and cover the entire box so it can't ever be reused again..... I love that they leave the little "love note" inside as well. Like we couldn't tell the box had been "inspected" without it. LOL


----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


>



Beautifully seared, Jim. Nailed it!


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Beautifully seared, Jim. Nailed it!



I agree. Very nicely done. 

I made these just a few nights ago. My wife does not like scallops; oddly, her identical twin was in town on a night that my wife was out of town. The twin likes scallops, so I fired up the cast iron pan. Mine came out _almost_ perfectly, but I took them off just a tetch too soon, evidently. Mine looked a bit like the least-well-done one of yours, but I wish they looked a bit more like the one in the lower left of your picture.


----------



## ibglowin

Happy Friday folks!


----------



## Petti

Wine collection off to a good start id say. Orange-raspberry dragonfruit mist 
White-CC WE cabsav 
White labels- Showcase Grenache Syrah


----------



## sour_grapes

Petti said:


> View attachment 25312
> 
> 
> Wine collection off to a good start id say. Orange-raspberry dragonfruit mist
> White-CC WE cabsav
> White labels- Showcase Grenache Syrah



Looking good!!


----------



## sour_grapes

A little Tuscan flavor:


----------



## Rocky

Paul, 

I think I may have stood close to that very spot from which the picture was taken. La Cappella della Madonna di Vitaleta near San Quirico in southern Tuscany. One of the most painted and photographed sites in Italy although usually from the other side, i.e. the well side. We were guests at Agriturismo Cetaiole which is about a mile or so from this spot. We used to walk from Cretaiole to San Quirico for breakfast or lunch. It was, by far, the greatest vacation I ever enjoyed.


----------



## sour_grapes

Rocky said:


> Paul,
> 
> I think I may have stood close to that very spot from which the picture was taken. La Cappella della Madonna di Vitaleta near San Quirico in southern Tuscany. One of the most painted and photographed sites in Italy although usually from the other side, i.e. the well side. We were guests at Agriturismo Cetaiole which is about a mile or so from this spot. We used to walk from Cretaiole to San Quirico for breakfast or lunch. It was, by far, the greatest vacation I ever enjoyed.



Good eye, Rocky! Right on all counts! We photographed this (including the other side) while walking from San Quirico to Pienza this summer. It was, indeed, a fantastic vacation.


----------



## Rocky

Paul, I don't know how familiar you are with that area and the regulations that control it. It is called the Val D'Orcia and is a UN preservation area. That is, any restorations or improvements to the homes or any new construction has to conform to the way construction was done in the Middle Ages. The reason I am saying this is if you were walking cross country from San Quirico to Pienza and passed La Cappella, you may have also passed my dream property if I ever hit the lottery. About half a mile to a mile toward Pienza you may have passed a decrepit property on your right. It had a walled courtyard and was partially a two story structure. The only other distinguishing characteristic is a separate building near the road. The property also has vineyards and olive orchards. I think it would take about $1.5 million to buy and restore it but it would be a dream come true for me.

I don't know if this will work, but here is a satellite shot of the area. In the lower left, you can see La Cappella. If you look toward the upper right, just by the fork in the road, you will see the property to which I refer. http://beta.mapquest.com/search/results?page=0&centerOnResults=1&query=pienza,%20italy&currentLocation=40.158099,-83.0598

EDIT: That did not work very well. It gives you the map view of Pienza. If you are interested, follow SP146 out of Pienza to the northwest and just after the hair pin curve on SP146 follow the second left (south) turn. You will come to the intersection of three roads (and a driveway). The driveway leads to my dream home. Zoom in and switch to the satellite view. Then continue to follow the road to the west and you will come to La Cappella.


----------



## sour_grapes

Rocky said:


> you may have also passed my dream property if I ever hit the lottery. About half a mile to a mile toward Pienza you may have passed a decrepit property on your right. It had a walled courtyard and was partially a two story structure. The only other distinguishing characteristic is a separate building near the road.



Rocky,
I was easily able to follow your directions on Google maps. Yes, I must have walked right by the place (but I will freely admit that I do not recall doing so). Here is Google Maps's Street View picture of (what I am confident is) your dream house (first picture below). Here is a link that should take you right there (virtually, sadly): https://goo.gl/maps/v1rf6ky5dAK2

Next, I want to say that we can be neighbors! (Oh, if I also win the lottery.) The second picture is a villa just a bit farther west, west of the chapel, that I was taken with. There were a number of other ones that I fell in love with, too.

I am assuming that you may have read "Under the Tuscan Sun." By chance, have you also read "The Reluctant Tuscan"? The latter is wickedly funny as well as being just as entrancing as the former.


----------



## sour_grapes

Although this one may surpass the picture I posted above. This one is east of Pienza, and east of Monticchiello, on the way to Montepuliciano:


----------



## Paulietivo

*Salute!*

From left to right.
Grand cru cab, chardonay
Fresh juice Zinfandel/Barbera 66/33


----------



## Rocky

Paul, THAT IS IT! That is the small building right by the road and the main house is in the background on the right. Look at the olive trees growing along the road. There is an orchard on the other side of the house, too. That other picture of the your first villa looks familiar. If it is the one I am thinking of, it lies in a little valley just west of La Cappella. That appears to be San Quirico in the left background.

Yes I read Under the Tuscan Sun and I saw the movie. Parts of the movie was filmed in Montepulciano and the "wedding" took place in the Church at the foot of the hill below Montepulciano. Many movie scenes were shot in that area; "The English Patient" (the convalescing scenes), "Romeo and Juliet" (shot right in Pienza), "Gladiator" come to mind. We even saw the villa where Maximus' son was killed and wife was crucified in "Gladiator." We spent a month in Tuscany and loved every minute of it. We actually stayed at a remote property of the people who run Cretaiole in a small village named Castelmuzio, about 5 miles north of Pienza. It was a village of about 400 people and only the children spoke any English. Our limited Italian got us through and the people were wonderful. We were referred to as "i due americani che camminano" (the two Americans who walk.) because we used to walk from village to village and across the country side. We had a car but we liked the exercise in the morning. Just to walk to a little village, have a cup of coffee and a sweet roll and walk back was so great.


----------



## ibglowin

Don't be this "me" as the DirecTV commercials say..... LOL


----------



## sour_grapes

Rocky said:


> Paul, THAT IS IT! That is the small building right by the road and the main house is in the background on the right. Look at the olive trees growing along the road. There is an orchard on the other side of the house, too. That other picture of the your first villa looks familiar. If it is the one I am thinking of, it lies in a little valley just west of La Cappella. That appears to be San Quirico in the left background.



Cool! Yes, that is indeed San Quirico in the background (of my "first" lovely villa).



> Yes I read Under the Tuscan Sun and I saw the movie. Parts of the movie was filmed in Montepulciano and the "wedding" took place in the Church at the foot of the hill below Montepulciano.



I did not see the movie, just read the book. As for the church at the foot of the hill, do you mean San Biagio?


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> Although this one may surpass the picture I posted above. This one is east of Pienza, and east of Monticchiello,* on the way to Montepuliciano*:



Paul, I think that would make a good title to the book you write once you move there...

Thanks for all of the pictures, my wife and I love them!


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy

Major leap forward in bathroom remodel...





Toilet flange and supply roughed in, too. Now to set faucet and shower head supply, get underneath to connect supplies and waste pipes, then I can test and get the cement board up. Can't wait to get back to using sheet goods. A little effort will make a lot of visible improvement then!

BTW, for the curious, the tub is a Kohler Archer, new offering this year with bubble massage-whirlpool-heater.

Might be ready by Thanksgiving...


----------



## wineforfun

Boating up the Colorado River last Thursday morning 10 miles south of Hoover Dam. Water was so calm and made these amazing reflections. Was actually hard to see where you were going due to the reflections.


----------



## ibglowin

Beautiful shot!


----------



## Rocky

DJ, you should send that photo here (http://www.portraitpuzzles.com/) and have a 500 piece jigsaw puzzle made from it.


----------



## Steve_M

Rocky said:


> Paul,
> 
> I think I may have stood close to that very spot from which the picture was taken. La Cappella della Madonna di Vitaleta near San Quirico in southern Tuscany. One of the most painted and photographed sites in Italy although usually from the other side, i.e. the well side. We were guests at Agriturismo Cetaiole which is about a mile or so from this spot. We used to walk from Cretaiole to San Quirico for breakfast or lunch. It was, by far, the greatest vacation I ever enjoyed.


Rocky,
Is this the place you stayed at? 


If not would you mind sharing?

I am convinced that the next time I go to Italy I won't leave! 

Steve


----------



## wineforfun

Rocky said:


> DJ, you should send that photo here (http://www.portraitpuzzles.com/) and have a 500 piece jigsaw puzzle made from it.



I will check into that, great idea, thanks.

Yeah, it was just one of those lucky shots and taken with my Samsung phone, nothing special or no edits/filters.


----------



## FTC Wines

My first press ever! Went very well. 7.5 gal of Cab from 3 lugs. Roy


----------



## Rocky

Steve_M said:


> Rocky,
> Is this the place you stayed at?
> 
> 
> If not would you mind sharing?
> 
> I am convinced that the next time I go to Italy I won't leave!
> 
> Steve


 
It a little complicated, Steve. We originally contacted Isabella Morriciani at Agriturismo Cretaiole to see if she had vacancies at "the farm." She said she did not, but she did have a second location about 5 miles away in the Village of Castelmuzio. We stayed there and had the opportunity to participate in all of her activities, e.g. tour of a winery, tour of a working farm, olive oil tasting, visits to historic places, etc. Isabella is a real treasure. She is so well known in the area and made our stay very easy. We particularly liked being in Castelmuzio and "on our own" during the off hours. If you have any specific questions, please let me know. Here is a link to Cretaiole: http://www.cretaiole.it/index.php/en/


----------



## Kraffty

DJ, beautiful picture. About 15 years ago a group of 10 of us rented canoes through a service that drops you off at the base of Hoover. You can take a couple of days working your way down to willow beach marina where they pick you up and drive you back to Henderson. Your photo really captures how awesome it is in that canyon. Brought back some fun memories.
Thanks, Mike


----------



## Boatboy24

Rocky said:


> It a little complicated, Steve. We originally contacted Isabella Morriciani at Agriturismo Cretaiole to see if she had vacancies at "the farm." She said she did not, but she did have a second location about 5 miles away in the Village of Castelmuzio. We stayed there and had the opportunity to participate in all of her activities, e.g. tour of a winery, tour of a working farm, olive oil tasting, visits to historic places, etc. Isabella is a real treasure. She is so well known in the area and made our stay very easy. We particularly liked being in Castelmuzio and "on our own" during the off hours. If you have any specific questions, please let me know. Here is a link to Cretaiole: http://www.cretaiole.it/index.php/en/



Wow, Rocky. That place looks fabulous!


----------



## ibglowin

I have one. What are the room rates? You have to make an enquiry. Definitely on the bucket list in a few years. 



Rocky said:


> If you have any specific questions, please let me know. Here is a link to Cretaiole: http://www.cretaiole.it/index.php/en/


----------



## wineforfun

Kraffty said:


> DJ, beautiful picture. About 15 years ago a group of 10 of us rented canoes through a service that drops you off at the base of Hoover. You can take a couple of days working your way down to willow beach marina where they pick you up and drive you back to Henderson. Your photo really captures how awesome it is in that canyon. Brought back some fun memories.
> Thanks, Mike



@Kraffty
Mike,
Yes sir, you know exactly where we were. We start at Willow Beach Marina(that is where we rent the boat from) and head up toward the dam. Third time we have done this and first time the water was that still. We talked to some of the kayakers this year and may look into doing that one of these years. Just a very peaceful, gorgeous place out there.............as you know.


----------



## Rocky

ibglowin said:


> I have one. What are the room rates? You have to make an enquiry. Definitely on the bucket list in a few years.


 
Mike, it would be best for you to contact Isabella and ask her for the current rates. We were there are one of the worst times for the dollar vs. the Euro (the rate was something like $1.55/Euro) and it was kind of expensive. I suspect that this has changed in recent years. I know that when we were there, they wanted paid in Euros. I see now that they want paid in Dollars.

I think we paid something like $1200 per week for our place in Castemuzio, which I think was much better accommodations than an apartment at "The Farm." We stayed in two different apartments, the first (Il Ciello) was a two bedroom, kitchen, sitting room and large bath. We were there for three weeks and then moved to Il Nido, which was smaller (bedroom, bath, large eat in kitchen with a beautiful courtyard) and we were there for 1 week. It was great for us because our objective was to go to Italy and live like Italians (we are both of Italian descent) and we were able to accomplish this by living in this small village.


----------



## ibglowin

Tell me they did not expect to be paid in cash (of some sort)! We always stay in an apartment or B&B if possible when in Europe. This place looks fantastic!



Rocky said:


> I know that when we were there, they wanted paid in Euros. I see now that they want paid in Dollars.


----------



## Steve_M

Yeah this place is gorgeous. Now I have to plan a month long stay. 

Steve


----------



## Rocky

Sorry to say, Mike, they would not accept credit cards or checks (for the accommodations) when I was there. This may have changed so you should check with whomever you make your arrangements. What I did was arrange a bank transfer of the money for the apartment. We brought over about 4000 Euros and we had our bank cards and used them at ATMs for our other cash. The other large expenditure, our car, was paid with a credit card. Most other transactions, e.g. food, souvenirs, fees, etc. were paid in cash. The ATMs are everywhere and we never had a problem.

I am really high of Cretaiole and especially Isabella. She is a remarkable woman, very pleasant, speaks English, Italian, German and French and seems to know how to get anything done. There are daily activities which are totally at the guest's discretion to participate. We did things like a tour of a Winery in Montalcino (The name was Le Prezi and they told us all about Brunello and Rosso di Montalcino) and included an outstanding meal in the cellar next to all the huge barrels, an Olive Oil tasting (Carlo, who is Isabella's husband and appears in pictures on the website with a pony tail, is a licensed Olive Oil Judge and Taster), a tour of a working farm, again with an outstanding meal and a meal at Sant' Ann in Camprena, which was a monastery but is now an Agriturismo. It was also featured in "The English Patient and was the site where he convalesced, if you saw the movie. Like I said, we had a car (Alfa Romeo Turbo Diesel 4 door sedan, which I was upgraded to because they did not have the Fiat I requested!) and we made many trips around the area. It is ideally located, close to Rome, Siena, Florence, Perugia and about 10-15 miles from Montalcino and Montepulciano.

Like I have said here on the forum, if I ever hit the lottery...


----------



## vernsgal

Sorry guys.I have a few more babygirl pics I have to share.These were taken with no photoshop(except fairy dust) It was all done with water and props. The photographer (I think, but am biased,lol) did amazing pics!


----------



## Kraffty

Can I hit "Like" like 400 times. Who shot them?
Fantastic, Mike


----------



## Boatboy24

Gorgeous shots, Kim!!!


----------



## vernsgal

Thanks guys.I thought I was just tooo...lol. I'm not sure of the company that did them. My daughter had them done. There was 6 in all.Didn't want to flood you with all of them so I picked my fav.2.(I think.keep changing my mind on them  )


----------



## Sage

*it's what's for dinner*

Tonight some ribeye steak and my 2013 Syrah!!!!







These are free range animals in the sand hills of NE.


----------



## Boatboy24

Buffalo Ribeye. Mmmmm...


----------



## Steve_M

Tatonka!

Steve


----------



## barbiek

Finishing touches on Pinot Gris


----------



## jswordy




----------



## wineforfun

jswordy said:


>



New primary fermenter?


----------



## jswordy

wineforfun said:


> New primary fermenter?



Something like that.  It's what has kept me from wine for 6 months. Glad to finally be installing sheet goods. The end is drawing near...


----------



## Runningwolf

That will be awesome for doing pump overs!


----------



## JohnT

Jim, 

You are about to realize a dream of mine.. hot and cold running wine!!! 

May I make a suggestion on the fixtures????


----------



## ibglowin

LOL, Now for all the slow, tedious, tile work, grout work, trim work, paint work, caulk work, lighting, fixtures, hardware…..

The fun never stops on a DIY bathroom remodel!



jswordy said:


> Something like that. The end is drawing near...


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> LOL, Now for all the slow, tedious, tile work, grout work, trim work, paint work, caulk work, lighting, fixtures, hardware…..
> 
> The fun never stops on a DIY bathroom remodel!



Nope, I am using Swanstone fiberglass material on the walls and ceiling over the tub/shower. High-dollar but it goes up pretty fast once cut accurately to size. Adheres with silicone (though I am also going to use some Powergrab, just to be sure, especially on the ceiling). Hope to get some or all of it up this coming weekend.

We first saw this stuff at condos we stay at on the beach. About a quarter inch thick, nice stuff, and you can maintain it by hanging a squeegee in the shower and squeegeeing it down once in awhile before you get out. I saw that and ... SOLD!!!  Never looked at anything else.

The walls are beadboard panels. The floor is Pergo. Once the tub area is done, things should roll right along.


----------



## ibglowin

Oh yea very familiar with Swanstone. We used it in our DIY master bath remodel back in 2006. Used it for the new vanity top and got a matching new shower base. We ended up going with 12x12 tile in the shower area. So far it has help up nicely. Like you we tore the shower down to the studs and built it back from from there with all the latest water tight materials that were not around when the house was built back in the early 70's. Should outlast us this time around!


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> Should outlast us this time around!



That's the goal. The one I tore out was done poorly in 1964. If this one lasts that long, by then I'll be literally growing grapes somewhere!


----------



## Runningwolf

WOW are you brave! Pergo in the bathroom. I would be scared to death due to moisture and water, the two biggest enemies of Pergo.I love Pergo and put it in my Family and Living Room. Eventually thinking about replacing carpet in bedrooms with it.


----------



## jgmann67

Primanti Brothers in York for dinner last night after a good hike at the lake with my Mrs.


----------



## JohnT

After bottling yesterday, the crew stayed to watch the games yesterday. At one point, I had this sudden feeling of extreme contentment. I took this picture so that I would not forget... 

Let me point out some of the things in this photo.. 

Sicilian Pizza from our local (far right). 
Fire in the fireplace. 
Platter of meat/cheese (on coffee table) 
Platter of shrimp with my homemade cocktail souce (on coffee table) 

Also (on the coffee table) 2 of the dead soldiers (wine bottles) and just a bit of a tasting left (erlenmeyer flask). 

Oh, and Giants winning on the TV!!!!


----------



## jswordy

Tub surround... man, do I hurt this morning...


----------



## ibglowin

Looking good for sure!


----------



## wineforfun

jswordy said:


> Tub surround... man, do I hurt this morning...



All that exercise is good for you ole man. 

Looks good.


----------



## jswordy

wineforfun said:


> All that exercise is good for you ole man.
> 
> Looks good.



Ha! The hardest part is being in close proximity to a heated whirlpool tub and not being able to use it!


----------



## Runningwolf

Looking good Jim. What are you bracing? The final sheet? Is it frp board glued on? I assume you have green board screwed on under it.


----------



## jswordy

Runningwolf said:


> Looking good Jim. What are you bracing? The final sheet? Is it frp board glued on? I assume you have green board screwed on under it.



No green board, that is not a good choice to surround a tub. Even the manufacturer says so, though builders use it all the time as the cheaper way out. See: https://www.usg.com/content/dam/USG...gular-and-firecode-cores-submittal-WB2390.pdf





Mine is cement board, screwed on and seam sealed with Kerdi-Band (http://www.homedepot.com/p/Schluter...d-KEBA100-125-5M/202022507?keyword=Kerdi+band) and thinset mortar. At the bottom, the cement board is sealed to the tub tile lip with silicone. There is no way water can get through or behind that substrate. 

The reason I went to this level (which is required by local codes in some areas) is because when I removed my old tub, all I saw back there was black mold. I had to rip out a lot more than I had planned for due to mold and rot. I don't want that again. I primed both sides of all sheet wood goods with a primer-sealer that had additional mold inhibitor added, too.

What you see braced are Swanstone fiberglass wall and ceiling panels (http://swanstone.com) that have been attached to the primed/sealed cementboard using GE Silicone II (and also some Loctite PowerGrab on the ceiling and rear panel to make sure they stay attached). They are 3/8" thick. I did not use the Swanstone attachment method. I used a method employed by a much more expensive competitor, Onyx, which you can see under "Wall Panel Installation" here: http://www.onyxcollection.com/shower-install-videos.html

This is the finished surround. All I need to do now is fill the 1/8" gaps with white 100% silicone caulk and attach the soap dishes. I saw this product first at the beach condos we stay in, and fell in love with it immediately. Cleaning is easy. Get a squeegee, wet the surface, and wipe it down. Done. After I saw that, I wouldn't have anything else for my remodel.

Probably TMI, but this really is a textbook installation as far as modern techniques, so I'm pretty proud of it. LOL.


----------



## Runningwolf

Very cool! I was thinking about cement board also when I said green board.


----------



## Boatboy24

Perhaps the 'post a photo' thread could have the character limit removed?


----------



## Boatboy24

This was a sign in a cab I took while in Nashville last week. Don't ignore the vomit tax...


----------



## Rodnboro

Had a great time today with my better half and friends at Savannah Food and Wine Fest.


----------



## jswordy

Beadboard walls primed and up.


----------



## ffemt128

A lake where I have been hunting lately, aka taking my shotgun for a walk...


----------



## JohnT

My older brother owns a place on Marco Island (Florida). He is vacationing down there right now. 

He has been sending me daily pictures like these... 

Up here in Jersey, it was 40 degrees this morning...

Older brothers can be mean. I hope he gets sunburnt!!!


----------



## Steve_M

@JohnT,
Just looking at those pictures I feel the days stress instantly dissipate!
Now, how do I get there? 

Steve


----------



## JohnT

Steve_M said:


> @JohnT,
> Just looking at those pictures I feel the days stress instantly dissipate!
> Now, how do I get there?
> 
> Steve


 
As soon as my brother tells me, I will let you know... 

Sorry about the edit above.. I made no changes but mistakenly hit the "Edit" button instead of the "quote" button. I am still getting used to being a moderator and I need to be more careful...


----------



## Thig

PicStitch photo of my cellar/bunker.


----------



## Sage

Thig said:


> PicStitch photo of my cellar/bunker.



Sure hope you're not in an earthquake zone !!!


----------



## Thig

58 years old and none so far, maybe I will be OK.


----------



## Runningwolf

Vineyards are put to bed with Lake Erie in the background.


----------



## Boatboy24

Runningwolf said:


> Vineyards are put to bed with Lake Erie in the background.



Looks like a lot of work. Rest up, spring is coming...


----------



## olusteebus

can't wait


----------



## cmsben61

*wine love*

wine lover


----------



## ibglowin

Fitting for this week especially! LOL


----------



## ibglowin

Fitting for a few of us on here.......


----------



## JohnT

Here are a couple more...










http://www.niadd.com/pictures/funny/2443884.html


----------



## ibglowin

Interesting thought...... LOL


----------



## Runningwolf

Now that was pretty dang interesting. I never thought of that.


----------



## dralarms

Runningwolf said:


> Now that was pretty dang interesting. I never thought of that.



It also ain't true. There were a bunch of married people.


----------



## Runningwolf

dralarms said:


> It also ain't true. There were a bunch of married people.



I can't remember any characters that were married. There were some outlaws and a farmer or two but no main characters that I remember.


----------



## dralarms

Didn't say they were main characters. But the old hillbilly couple were married. There was a couple Andy and his girl went out with (don't know the names) more too, but I'd have to put in some effort to find them.


----------



## ibglowin

http://singularcity.com/iconic-1960s-tv-show-had-town-populated-with-singulars/


----------



## Runningwolf

Great read, thanks Mike!


----------



## Turock

BUT-----nobody even remembers the married couples!!!!! Almost everyone I know is single---and a number who were never married. The divorced, among the now singles, swear never to marry again. I just laugh at them because I think being single is the NORMAL way to be. Marriage has far too many pitfalls. I don't have time for all the drama of it.


----------



## Runningwolf

Turock you sound like a scorned man. Many of us have been there, man and women. Being single certainly has it's benefits but I think a happy marriage has a lot more.


----------



## jswordy

We took this bottle of wine from the new Lynchurg, TN, winery (right downtown in the shadow of Jack Daniel's)...





... to Rosecrest Farm and Guesthouse, a Paris, Ky., thoroughbred horse farm right next door to the famous Claiborne Farm, the home of the illustrious Secretariat. We saw a Secretariat grandson at Rosecrest. We stayed in the Derby Suite, which is the entire upper floor of the house. Beautiful Friday and Saturday, got back home just in time for clouds to gather. Co-owner with her husband, Charles, Lyra Miller was a perfect host, and the guest house is separate from the farm house. Just a perfect couple days! Delicious breakfast and a farm tour. Wonderful. Enjoy the pix...


----------



## Turock

I don't REMEMBER being scorned!!!!

What I DO remember is what the nuns taught us in Catholic School---there are 3 vocations in life. The religious life, the married life, and the single life. I just always really identified with being single. It's a much easier state for me to function in rather than being tied to someone else's wishes and desires. I get plenty of female companionship, however--my winemaking buddy is a woman. That's GOT to count for something--LOL.


----------



## ColemanM

Thig, how do you have so many UNOPENED hard liquor bottles??


----------



## Runningwolf

Turock said:


> I don't REMEMBER being scorned!!!!
> 
> What I DO remember is what the nuns taught us in Catholic School---there are 3 vocations in life. The religious life, the married life, and the single life. I just always really identified with being single. It's a much easier state for me to function in rather than being tied to someone else's wishes and desires. I get plenty of female companionship, however--my winemaking buddy is a woman. That's GOT to count for something--LOL.



Oh How I remember the Nuns. I even had one pull me out of a confessional by the ear. LOL

If it wasn't for the Catholic Faith we wouldn't have need half the Psychologists in the country. They sure loved putting the guilt on us.


----------



## Rocky

Dan, you had to get me started on Nun and confessional stories! 

Sister N-------, wow! There was a mean little person in a 5' tall, maybe 80 pound frame. I have a scar on my right index finger knuckle which is still visible 60 odd years after being hit with one of those steel edged rulers. I am lucky I did not lose a finger. A buddy, Joe, helped me stop the bleeding and I had to tell my parents I fell off my bike because if I had told the truth, there would be two more beatings. This same sweet little Nun whacked by buddy Joe on the side of the head with a geography book because he was talking to the person in the next row. Joe was just straightening up from leaning over to talk when she whacked him. I can still see his glasses flying across the room and hitting the Venetian blinds. Thereafter, Joe had hearing loss in one ear. This was in the 1950's so there were no repercussions to the "hitter."

Confession could be really traumatic. My wife tells the story of when she was severely chastised by the priest for not having gone to confession for 2 months. She cried all the way home from the church and was sure she had a one way ticket to "Cinder City." In all seriousness, how much trouble could a 11 year old girl get into? I had a priest leave me in the confessional while he went to lunch! My brother was waiting for me to walk home together when I finally got out and he said, "What happened? I saw you go in and the priest came out!"

I was, however, able to solve my "confession" problem later in life while in high school. My buddies and I would go to an Italian church a couple of towns away for two reasons: a. the priests in our parish knew us very well, who we hung out with and who we dated, and b. the priest in the Italian church was about 80 years old and very hard of hearing. One could confess everything and Father G--------- only knew one was finished when he or she quit talking. You could have confessed to the Kennedy assassination and he would not even have blinked an eye. He would just assign a minimal penance and we were on our way to "go and sin some more."

And you are right, the guilt that we carried around as 13 and 14 year olds had to have some effect on us. Some of the things they taught us and told us, looking back now, were despicable.


----------



## sour_grapes

Rocky, I am sorry you had such a bad experience. It is indeed despicable that your teachers and parents, who were supposed to nurture you, mistreated you. Funny to think that a large fraction of people at the time thought (as seemingly every generation does) that "kids are so coddled these days."


----------



## ceeaton

Valpolicella I started yesterday afternoon is starting to sizzle away. Kitchen starting to smell good.


----------



## cmsben61

Finally a workout I can get excited about


----------



## Rocky

sour_grapes said:


> Rocky, I am sorry you had such a bad experience. It is indeed despicable that your teachers and parents, who were supposed to nurture you, mistreated you. Funny to think that a large fraction of people at the time thought (as seemingly every generation does) that "kids are so coddled these days."



Paul, I never really felt mistreated. I probably was punished when I did not deserve it but I more than likely got away with more than that for which I was punished. To me, it was just a part of life and growing up at the time. Yes, there was a lot of corporal punishment in schools and at home, but I don't think there are any lasting emotional scars (although I still have the physical scar on my finger!). My parents, teachers and clergy gave me what I consider a great foundation for my development and education and enabled me to form my own opinions and beliefs based on experience, observation and logic.


----------



## NorCal

Up close and personal with a big coyote.


----------



## Boatboy24

NorCal said:


> Up close and personal with a big coyote.



He's a big boy!


----------



## ibglowin

I head to work early and get in usually by 6:30AM. This mornings commute was a little fun. Had a large trophy bull elk come trotting across the road about 10 seconds in front of my S2000 only about a mile from the house. I coud not believe how big he was and how much taller he was than me in my sport coupe. Sure glad we didn't come any closer to each other…..


----------



## Boatboy24

In case you're a Star Wars fan and didn't get the Label Peelers email.


----------



## Steve_M

Jim,
Love it!


----------



## ceeaton

Had whole family (minus my wife) get together for Thanksgiving. Just a great time and now looking forward to the Christmas get together. Got a few pictures of the kids for a Christmas card. Hopefully wifey likes the images! Made one into my new avatar.


----------



## barbiek

Was forced to bottle 2 gal of my Pinot Grigio cuz I needed the 5 gal glass for another project and only had an empty 3 gal carboy free. But was planning to bottle this next month


----------



## Julie

barbiek said:


> Was forced to bottle 2 gal of my Pinot Grigio cuz I needed the 5 gal glass for another project and only had an empty 3 gal carboy free. But was planning to bottle this next month



Looks pretty good and thanks for the idea! I never thought I'd bottling enough to just downsize!


----------



## barbiek

Yea you really can't tell how clear it is with the frosted bottles but it passed the light test. And I usually won't bottle for a year but since I needed the carboy I thought what the heck and am able to wait a year to bottle the rest now


----------



## dralarms

How do you frost the bottles?


----------



## JimmyT

dralarms said:


> How do you frost the bottles?




I'd imagine buy them that way lol! Just a quick internet search I found these along with others. 
http://www.midwestsupplies.com/750-ml-clear-frosted-glass-bordeaux-bottles.html


----------



## barbiek

Yep that is correct their more expensive but I got them as a gift


----------



## dralarms

JimmyT said:


> I'd imagine buy them that way lol! Just a quick internet search I found these along with others.
> http://www.midwestsupplies.com/750-ml-clear-frosted-glass-bordeaux-bottles.html



Ouch. Thanks but no thanks.


----------



## ceeaton

Our yearly pre-visit by Santa. Using the firetrucks since diesel is cheaper than reindeer food this year.

Actually I could tell Santa was making the rounds around the lake, when I came home from dropping the oldest daughter off (so she could be an athletic supporter) all the younger kids were at the end of their driveways, most still in jammies.

Really nice what the fire company does for the kids. Santa ends up back there and they have a little shin-dig for the kids.


----------



## jswordy

Floored the never-ending bath project yesterday. Was bent double and could not straighten up afterward. Oh my back! But will be back at it this afternoon...


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Sage

You might want to put a funnel on that sewer drain... That's a mighty small hole to hit regularly.


----------



## Runningwolf

Sage, you got it mixed up. What you're looking at is for sweeping the dust down. To the right is a father, son trough for peeing into.


----------



## ibglowin

Holiday lights on the San Antonio Riverwalk!


----------



## JohnT

*How to startle johnT*

Put this at the end of the display case...


----------



## sour_grapes

JohnT said:


> Put this at the end of the display case...



Did you sneak the Martinelli's bottle in there?


----------



## Runningwolf

Now that is funny!


----------



## JohnT

Me, upon seeing this...


----------



## olusteebus

*Wreck in Colorado*

A Boulder, CO couple are being treated for injuries at St. James hospital emergency room after their Smart Car hit a squirrel on Highway 63.

Witnesses say the squirrel fled the scene.


----------



## wineforfun

JohnT said:


> Put this at the end of the display case...



Of course it is, end caps are prime real estate in a store.


----------



## ibglowin

*Dang you Costco!*

How could I pass this up………… 

Jeraboam (3L) bottle of 2013 H3 Cabernet Sauvignon for the crazy price of $48!

I brought it back from San Antonio on our road trip for Thanksgiving. 91pts WS so should last for a few years (or not!)

Regular 750ml bottle shown for size comparison!


----------



## cmsben61

Now that's a sensible size bottle!


----------



## ceeaton

Yea, that might even be enough for a whole weekend, for me only, of course. Definitely wouldn't be able to finish that off in a day and still be standing.


----------



## Steve_M

It begins!

Steve


----------



## Boatboy24

Steve_M said:


> View attachment 26051
> 
> It begins!
> 
> Steve



That's the best "Elf on the Shelf" I've seen!!


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> How could I pass this up…………
> 
> Jeraboam (3L) bottle of 2013 H3 Cabernet Sauvignon for the crazy price of $48!



But that is $12/750 ml. I can often get H3 for $10....


----------



## ibglowin

Paul you of all people ought to know that SIZE matters! 






sour_grapes said:


> But that is $12/750 ml. I can often get H3 for $10....


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Paul you of all people ought to know that SIZE matters!



I am going to take that as a compliment. I guess I forget that there are other people out there who feel the need to compensate.... ::


----------



## ibglowin

Paul,

I was obviously only speaking from the law(s) of physics standpoint….. 

Go ahead, pull your tiny little bottle of H3 out at your next Holiday gathering and see if any of your guest ooooh and aaahhhh………..





sour_grapes said:


> I am going to take that as a compliment. I guess I forget that there are other people out there who feel the need to compensate.... ::


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Go ahead, pull your tiny little bottle of H3 out at your next Holiday gathering and see if any of your guest ooooh and aaahhhh………..



Yeah, ya got a point there


----------



## ibglowin

Dr. Sheldon Cooper would approve! LOL


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Dr. Sheldon Cooper would approve! LOL



Nice paraphs.


----------



## Petti

my Nebbiolo!


----------



## Rocky

Petti, I'd say you have a pretty good ferment going there!


----------



## benaway

name is "craig"






Made this in 1975, high school, that is my brother, craig

I collect rocks, those are some I have found


----------



## benaway

old bridge by my house that crosses the homachitto river




pepper jack,spinach, bacon quiche, I made for dinner.




old RR crossing, I walk the tracks for exercise




This is a weird one,
6.5x55 Swedish wood tipped training round.
they screw a shredder on the end of the barrel , for training, fire the bullet it is shreddd by the shredder

I do not even understand the concept, why not just use a blank????
I bought some of these for a very good price
pulled the wood and reloaded with a ballistic tipped 120 grain for deer hunting


----------



## Runningwolf

Benaway, nice pictures but I am trying to determine the story behind them. Can you add captions or explanations? Did you create The head in the first picture?


----------



## benaway

yes i can, and will


----------



## benaway

This is just an old hose I pass by, I thought it looked interesting.


random pictures of my back yard [woods]

anyone know what kind of mushroom?


----------



## Stressbaby

benaway said:


> name is "craig"
> 
> Made this in 1975, high school, that is my brother, craig



I'll say it, the head is a little creepy.


----------



## benaway

YEAH,,,it is aint it? thanks for being honest,

you think that one is weird,,how about this one

I had a project to do, only clay that was left was half hard.

so instead of molding a pot, I chiseled an aztec head, 

saved the teacher a hassle on the clay, got a B for the project.

it is a 10 pound door stop


----------



## Runningwolf

Wierd, yes! I like them though. You are very talented.


----------



## benaway

ok, Runningwolf, that was then, this is now

copper work, this is a baby, baby grand my wife plays piano i made he this

for her





[/IMG]


----------



## Runningwolf

Very cool, is this a hobby or do you sell some of this in a studio?


----------



## benaway

View attachment 26112
You just hit a subject..
My sister has been on my A__ to sell this stuff that i piling up around here.
Man, I make pen's, whistles, bracelets, keychains,
flowers, boats, cars, mini lawn furniture, wheelbarrows and I even made a still !!!!


----------



## ffemt128

2015 Johnston Christmas Tree...


----------



## ffemt128

The angel is almost 25 years and is probably the only item that will remain a constant as she is from my first tree in our home before my first wife passed(1993). All the children use to take turns placing our angel on the tree. Now our 8 y/o carries on the tradition for her older siblings..


----------



## Runningwolf

Doug. beautiful tree and a great tradition!


----------



## benaway

Thought you might enjoy, 





[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## cintipam

Loved your photos Benway. I miss my garden, tho I still have a few hardy mums about. Considering your skillsets I have to ask if you knapped the arrowheads yourself or found them.

Pam in cinti


----------



## wineforfun

benaway said:


> View attachment 26112
> I even made a still !!!!



haha
That's what I was waiting for. How I would like to get into that.


----------



## benaway

thank you cintipam, i found them,,,
i have a few boxs full, my grand mother was a rock hound,since i could walk she would take me with her. I still wonder the creek beds and fresh plowed field.

this is my pride and joy of my collection
i hold this in my hand, and think about the craftsman that made such a tiny thing
with so much detail. 
warrior? 
maybe it was an old man, who sat around the fire, to aged to hunt, but still with usefull skills?
fire crackling in the back ground, slight cool breeze blowing across his face as he quietly, with great skill and years of practice, knapps arrows for his family
using a bit of deer skin in one hand, the antler from a large prize buck in his other hand.
from a hunt years ago. when he was the sole hunter for his family.


----------



## benaway

wineforfun said:


> haha
> That's what I was waiting for. How I would like to get into that.


..........


----------



## Runningwolf

Good for you Ben! Yes that is one subject that we cannot and will not talk about on this forum (moonshine). It is illegal in the U.S.and we don't want to draw any unwanted attention to anyone.


----------



## jswordy

Runningwolf said:


> Good for you Ben! Yes that is one subject that we cannot and will not talk about on this forum (moonshine). It is illegal in the U.S.and we don't want to draw any unwanted attention to anyone.



I'm amazed at how much confusion there is on the net about this. I run across people all the time posting that distilling is legal in the U.S. as long as you don't sell it. Ummm, WRONG!


----------



## JohnT

My friend's dog Molly....


----------



## benaway

May you go forth under the strength of heaven, under the light of sun, under the radiance of moon; 
May you go forth with the splendor of fire, with the speed of lightning, with the swiftness of wind; 
May you go forth supported by the depth of sea, by the stability of earth, by the firmness of rock; 
May you be surrounded and encircled, with the protection of the nine elements. 


O Thou who kindly dost provide 
For every creature's want! 
We bless Thee, God of Nature wide, 
For all thy goodness lent. 
And, if it please Thee, heavenly Guide, 
May never worse be sent; 
But, whether granted or denied, 
Lord bless us with content. 


May the best ye hae ivver seen be the warst ye'll ivver see. 
May the moose ne'er lea' yer girnal wi a tear-drap in its ee. 
May ye aye keep hail an hertie till ye'r auld eneuch tae dee. 
May ye aye juist be sae happie as A wuss ye aye tae be. 

The above, in translation, reads: 
May the best you have ever seen be the worst you will ever see. 
May the mouse never leave your grain store with a tear drop in its eye. 
May you always stay hale and hearty until you are old enough to die. 
May you still be as happy as I always wish you to be.


----------



## benaway

I know you guys have seen it a thousand times.

i think it looks cool 4 levels who has a 5 or a 6 ?


----------



## wineforfun

jswordy said:


> I'm amazed at how much confusion there is on the net about this. I run across people all the time posting that distilling is legal in the U.S. as long as you don't sell it. Ummm, WRONG!



So not to get too far into "this" issue. 

I am amazed that for "this" to be a not-to-be-talked-about issue on here, that there is a link to a Home Distilling Forum on this Forum.

Also, if "this" is illegal, as I presume it is, a) why is there a link on this site to one about "it" and b) are all those people over there committing a crime by making "it", selling equipment for "it", etc.?


----------



## ibglowin

We do NOT allow any discussion of distilling on WMT. The forum you are referencing is a forum that is owned by the same company BUT the server resides outside the US in a Country that allows distillation and talk about such matters.


----------



## wineforfun

ibglowin said:


> We do NOT allow any discussion of distilling on WMT. The forum you are referencing is a forum that is owned by the same company BUT the server resides outside the US in a Country that allows distillation and talk about such matters.



Yeah, I get that, hence the use of "this" and "it" and not the word distilling, I was simply asking a question about some logistics.

Again, odd that Forum is even listed on here in the first place. 

I guess that makes some sense since thier discussions are going on where it is legal.


----------



## ibglowin

If it is owned by the same people as WMT then why would you not put a link to it from your other websites?



wineforfun said:


> Again, odd that Forum is even listed on here in the first place.


----------



## JohnT

I did a little research..

1) There is only one country where unlicensed distilling is legal.. New Zealand.

2) in the US, Federal laws sometimes conflict with state laws.

3) According to federal law, it is perfectly legal to OWN a still of any size, be it 1 gallon or 100 gallon size. It is perfectly legal to distill water, essential oils, etc. or to have a still for decoration. What is illegal is using said still for distilling alcohol.

4) Federal law provides NO exemptions for production of distilled spirits for either personal or family use. 

Now, state laws can either be more strict or less strict with their laws. Even if your state allows distilling for personal use (which I doubt), you will still be violating federal law if you go down that road. 

I think that the policy here is that we do not want to encourage anyone to break the law. Even if owning a still or talking about distillation is legal, the fact remains that we would be encouraging others to break the law given that we are a winemaking website. 

In that spirit, My vote would be to remove the link to the distillation forum (if at all possible). I agree that it is odd that we have a strict "no still talk" policy here, but have a link to a distillation web site.

... just saying.....


----------



## wineforfun

JohnT said:


> In that spirit, My vote would be to remove the link to the distillation forum (if at all possible). *I agree that it is odd that we have a strict "no still talk" policy here, but have a link to a distillation web site*.
> 
> ... just saying.....



My point exactly but I was done getting into a "tit for tat" conversation.

I guess it comes from my black and white wiring. Either allow something or don't. Personally, I like having the link as it is of interest to me. Not that I am going to do it, but I am always looking for new things, not just wine or alcohol related. Heck, I may be making quilts next week for all I know.

Again, my opinion only, as it isn't my site.


----------



## sour_grapes

wineforfun said:


> Personally, I like having the link as it is of interest to me. Not that I am going to do it, but I am always looking for new things, not just wine or alcohol related. Heck, I may be making quilts next week for all I know.



DJ, I appreciate your input and everything, but, please: This is a NO-QUILTING site!!! We are not even supposed to discuss _knitting_ here, let alone quilting.


----------



## jswordy

wineforfun said:


> So not to get too far into "this" issue.
> 
> I am amazed that for "this" to be a not-to-be-talked-about issue on here, that there is a link to a Home Distilling Forum on this Forum.
> 
> Also, if "this" is illegal, as I presume it is, a) why is there a link on this site to one about "it" and b) are all those people over there committing a crime by making "it", selling equipment for "it", etc.?



Yep, this forum does not allow discussion of "it," although the discussion of "it" is legal in the United States under the First Amendment to the Constitution. I refrain from discussing "it" (not that I am that interested in the first place) here because of the forum rule. I am a moderator on other forums and each has its own rules, and the rules are the rules. However, that said, simply Googling "it" will give anyone a wide array of places to discuss "it."

Were there to be open discussion of "it" here, that could entice other members to try an illegal activity. That's not an acceptable result.

We should be clear that there is no "presumption" about U.S. legality. The practice of "it" is illegal in the United States unless the proper paperwork is in place and the proper taxes and fees are paid – federal, state and local. There are also inspection and approved labeling processes to follow. In my region of the country, there are people arrested all the time for "it," no matter the scale of "it." People practicing "it" in small quantities at home have been hauled in on the same felony charges as a huge distributor of "it" would be. 

Personally, I stay clear. If I can make 20% wine (40 proof), which I have, that's close enough and legal.


----------



## benaway

is it safe to come out of hiding yet? 
I would not worry about that site

, only thing down there in the basement is cob webs,,

that site is dieing a slow painful death


----------



## Steve_M

wineforfun said:


> Yeah, I get that, hence the use of "this" and "it" and not the word distilling, I was simply asking a question about some logistics.
> 
> Again, odd that Forum is even listed on here in the first place.
> 
> I guess that makes some sense since thier discussions are going on where it is legal.



Are we talking about?

Steve


----------



## benaway

NorCal said:


> A little garage project.




NICE piece of art.


----------



## NorCal

benaway said:


> NICE piece of art.



Thanks, I like making funky stuff.


----------



## benaway

I could fine a home for both of those pcs. LOL

wonder if you could rework the valve to turn on the light..:>


Steampunk Art, I am a fan 

http://art.steampunk-pics.com/


----------



## jswordy




----------



## benaway

NorCal said:


> Thanks, I like making funky stuff.



HeY, NorCal, I got it, 

remove the gate from inside the valve, replace with a simple copper contact

will require solder skills


----------



## NorCal

benaway said:


> HeY, NorCal, I got it,
> 
> remove the gate from inside the valve, replace with a simple copper contact
> 
> will require solder skills



Good idea. I like to build elexcrtical/ simple electronic circuits, but this might violate one of my wife's firm rules: don't burn the house down.


----------



## benaway

NorCal said:


> Good idea. I like to build elexcrtical/ simple electronic circuits, but this might violate one of my wife's firm rules: don't burn the house down.




ok,,,,wifes rule !!!


----------



## JohnT

NorCal said:


> Good idea. I like to build elexcrtical/ simple electronic circuits, but this might violate one of my wife's firm rules: don't burn the house down.


 
What??? You mean to say that the Mrs doesn't trust you???


----------



## NorCal

JohnT said:


> What??? You mean to say that the Mrs doesn't trust you???



Let's just say she keeps me in check.


----------



## Sage

NorCal said:


> Thanks, I like making funky stuff.



Bolt a piece of plexiglass in each side, cut a small slot on top and you also have a coin bank !!


----------



## ibglowin

New app for the iPhone. Pretty cool stuff.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> New app for the iPhone. Pretty cool stuff.



And that app is?


----------



## ibglowin

Boatboy24 said:


> And that app is?



SuperPhoto.

This was done with the "paint" filter.

Also available for those "other" phones!


----------



## Boatboy24

Thanks Mike. I'll check it out.


----------



## Steve_M

just downloaded it, pretty cool stuff.

Steve


----------



## ibglowin

Lots of cool filters.

And its free (for the most part)!


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Steve_M

Brother just sent this as a Christmas gift!

Steve


----------



## Steve_M

Now online for seafood. This plays does a fantastic job. 



Steve


----------



## Sage

*woke up to another 6" of snow*

Dog loves it and I had fun on the JD crawler clearing the driveway !!


----------



## ceeaton

Merry Christmas everyone!

First image they are just starting to open their stockings. Last is after the dust had settled, favorite toy removed. At least some carpet shows through. Not shown is the single serving Keurig the family bought for me and my son. We are both flying around after a cup of high test coffee. Now time to do some bottling!


----------



## cmason1957

Look what I found at Wally World today, sorry of on purpose. 36 boxes for $20. I figure that will make about 6 gallons of the chocolate covered cherry wine. My wife is about done with helping, I think. We will have to see what happens.


----------



## WinoNick

Winexpert vintners reserve Gewurtztraminer. Start to 4 months.


----------



## Boatboy24

Another on a familiar theme...


----------



## ibglowin

Bwahahahahahahahahaha.........


----------



## barbiek

Some of my hard cider it's not done carbing yet but it's well on its way so I went ahead with the labeling


----------



## jswordy

As of 12:30 today, my bathroom remodel is done. I lack 3 porcelain knobs to use instead of the cheapos they included. Started June 5. I think I got my "modern country" look I was after and also the grab bars will help as we age in place. Even the towel racks are grab bars. Way more involved than I had planned for, since I had to redo a lot of jack-leg work done before me, and then I had some defective stuff headaches, and waiting on shipping. Hopefully worth it all. Sure is an update from 1964, when it was last done. Now has heat/fan/light and a vanity light, too. Plus the air bubble/whirlpool tub and Moen Halo showerhead, too. Can't wait to take a shower in that once the silicone cures out.


----------



## wineforfun

@jswordy What, are you freaking 90yrs. old? Enough "grab bars" in there. I really think you put all those in there so after some "imbibing" you don't fall.


----------



## jswordy

wineforfun said:


> @jswordy What, are you freaking 90yrs. old? Enough "grab bars" in there. I really think you put all those in there so after some "imbibing" you don't fall.



That's called aging in place. You'll get there. The two on the wall are towel racks.

At 59, I can do without them. At 69 or 79, I'll probably be reaching for them. I know I sure could have used them when my knee went out a few times, and that tub was a lot shallower than this new one.


----------



## Boatboy24

@jswordy: really nice work. And if earthquakes become a real problem, you'll have something to hang onto.


----------



## barbiek

Beautifully done! Good job!


----------



## Runningwolf

Jim, beautiful work. I saw the grab bars to but I was thinking something else. Oh crap that's right you did say you're over 59.


----------



## sour_grapes

jswordy said:


> Way more involved than I had planned for



When ISN'T it??  Nice job, wordy. Looks good. I suspect you deserve to make an entry in the "What's in your glass" thread tonight.


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> I suspect you deserve to make an entry in the "What's in your glass" thread tonight.



That means the vintage Welch's for sure!


----------



## sour_grapes

Runningwolf said:


> I saw the grab bars to but I was thinking something else.



Dan, I have heard of "taking a shower with your clothes on" but have never tried it. Why did you leave your shorts on? A little shy?


----------



## jswordy

Runningwolf said:


> Jim, beautiful work. I saw the grab bars to but I was thinking something else. Oh crap that's right you did say you're over 59.


\



Nope, Dan, I am 59 on Sunday and everything still works as often as I'd like with no prescription needed!


----------



## cmason1957

jswordy said:


> \
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, Dan, I am 59 on Sunday and everything still works as often as I'd like with no prescription needed!




Does that rank up there as almost TMI???  But good for someone to know. 

And I know, he started it.


----------



## cmsben61

beautiful work!


----------



## jswordy

cmason1957 said:


> Does that rank up there as almost TMI???  But good for someone to know.
> 
> And I know, he started it.



At this age it's a bragging point! Kinda like getting carded! Many soldiers can no longer salute.


----------



## jswordy

While I'm on here might as well post a pic of my Christmas present. Born in the morning on 12-26, this heifer is about an hour old in this pic...


----------



## Sage

It's a crisp 8.3 degrees this morning !! Damn near busted my arse this morning walking from the house to the shop. Enough, started the 420 JD crawler and broke up the ice and at least cleared a good walking path !!


----------



## jayhkr

Some shots of my wife and I last night celebrating my birthday and New Years! So much fun!


----------



## benaway

jswordy

me being a plumber, this is my professional opinion on the grab bars

OUT FRIGG"N STANDING !!!!!!!!!!!!

is your terlet bowl Handicap ? since I switched my to HC, sitting on a regular feels weird. 

GOOD JOB !!!!!


----------



## Morris

Wine Festival


----------



## jswordy

benaway said:


> jswordy
> 
> me being a plumber, this is my professional opinion on the grab bars
> 
> OUT FRIGG"N STANDING !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> is your terlet bowl Handicap ? since I switched my to HC, sitting on a regular feels weird.
> 
> GOOD JOB !!!!!



Thanks, that's great to hear from a pro. My 88-year-old uncle told me I'd better put grab bars in, I'd need them later, and I told him great minds think alike and sent him these pix. The whole project was built behind the finished surfaces with grab bar support in mind.

My toilet is a Kohler Santa Rosa Comfort Height, a couple inches higher than standard. They make them standard and Comfort Height. That's also an aging in place choice. I am 6'2" and it makes it easier for my long legs even now to get up. 

BTW, amazing what these new toilets can do with just 1.28 gallons. The first time I flushed it, I thought something must be wrong, the flush was so short. But nope, that's all it takes to clear the bowl. To think, that same process takes 4+ gallons in my other older toilet. I am still amazed every time I use it. I am also glad it does not hold much water cuz that's less to potentially rot my floor. My other bath needs the floor replaced now due to rot sagging.

Used this gasket, too. I am sold on these, great product, way better than wax:

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Toilet-Gasket-Flexible-Waxless-Seal-Universal-Fit-BL01/203564758

I did not take pix of my many plumbing challenges under the house, including a jackleg vent set up where the vent was teed into the soil pipe, then the soil pipe was elbowed up into the toilet and to receive the drain plumbing. Just dumb, but there is no plumbing inspection here. I created a 2" loop using a saddle on the cast iron vent so there is another venting route. I was challenged by clearance constraints with the floor joists but got it envisioned and done. The new tub drains twice as fast as the old one after that mod, which is good because it holds twice the water. Went with 2-inch drain lines to the soil pipe, also. Makes for a faster drain and hopefully less clogging.

Also had to plumb for the toilet, which moved to its present position from the old one right next to the tub. That move and a more space-saving vanity has made the room seem like it grew a lot larger in the same floorspace. Much less cramped.


----------



## benaway

even tho i install using the upc code. their is actually a lot of leeway in venting.

2 images that might help some understand vents and clogs

1, put a straw in a glass of water, put your finger over the end of the straw and lift it out of the water.

water does not drain, no vent, remove your finger, vent

same principle with plumbing, if no vent it will not drain, or it will glug glug

fill a 1 gallon jug with water, turn it on its side, it will glug glug, 

partial blockage causing no vent, continue pouring the water, when the level gets below the stoppage it will drain freely...vent is restored


----------



## ffemt128

Cold Stabilization almost done. It's been out about 3 weeks. Put it outside the weekend after Christmas.


----------



## LittleBearGameFarm

Wow, that's going to take a bit to get back inside. Pretty cool having a place like that to take care of CS!


----------



## ffemt128

LittleBearGameFarm said:


> Wow, that's going to take a bit to get back inside. Pretty cool having a place like that to take care of CS!


 

It is nice having the stairwell for that purpose. I'll move the Muscadine out next once I rack this back inside...


----------



## jayhkr

ffemt128 said:


> Cold Stabilization almost done. It's been out about 3 weeks. Put it outside the weekend after Christmas.



That's a great idea. My old house (built '43) has one too. Great place to cool things down but keep my dogs out of! Of course with the weather we're having who knows what will happen. It's going to be near 60* today, but then get down to 20* this weekend. I'll label my wine "dazed and confused" LOL


----------



## jayhkr

First BIG batch of DD's Dragon's Blood! 6 - 1 gallon carboy's looking pretty good if you ask me!


----------



## ceeaton

Lesson #1, don't give a teenager your camera unless you want him to accidentally get it in some mode you can't figure out how to get it out of (and I've had this camera since 2002).

This is for all you poor members who live in MD, DC, WVa, Northern VA...pictures or it didn't happen! I want to see a yardstick with about an inch still sticking out on Saturday afternoon.

Thank you all for taking the hit for us a little further north, we appreciate it!


----------



## ColemanM

Hmmmm not quite seeing the snow there Craig. Is that the mode on the camera making it invisible?


----------



## ColemanM

This is what I left the other week in cancún Mexico to return to -6 in Minneapolis Minnesota.


----------



## barbiek

Bottled the rest of my Pinot Grigio yesterday and wanted to See how clear it really was so I threw a towel over the frosted bottles, you've already seen those. The big downfall of frosted bottles is you can't tell how beautiful the wine is 
and if you have any sediment accumulate this could be a good thing but I like to keep watch that's why I bottled a couple in the clear


----------



## barbiek

Why do all my photos go sideways?


----------



## ibglowin

All pics from a phone seem to go sideways for me. I have to open in a photo editor on a computer and then rotate 360 degree and save and then upload once again to make it right. PITA!


----------



## ceeaton

ColemanM said:


> Hmmmm not quite seeing the snow there Craig. Is that the mode on the camera making it invisible?



That's the before picture. I'll try to get an after picture Saturday afternoon, from the same place, and hope I have power so I can upload it. I'm hoping the heaviest wind is to the south and east of us. Our updated forecast on WU sez 8-12 today and 12+ tomorrow. I like the radio forecast better, 12 -18".

Brought the camera and instruction booklet to work. My son somehow got it into a mode where the shutter stays open for two seconds. I used to use that mode when I shot through a telescope with an adapter, just can't remember how to get it back to normal. I hate reading manuals (or stopping to ask for directions, etc).


----------



## ffemt128

I get to hang out with this little guy today. He turned 10 mths on the 6th.


----------



## japaisley1

Enjoying a glass of Jackson Triggs Dry white... dreaming of drinking my own homemade wine soon


----------



## ceeaton

My daughter Katie after recovering from a meltdown when she found out her Mom and older Brother wouldn't be back until Sunday afternoon. 

Made her happy by saying we'd watch a movie (of her choice, argh) together tomorrow and do some pop corn. Now what wine goes with pop corn? Maybe a Viognier...


----------



## Julie

ceeaton said:


> My daughter Katie after recovering from a meltdown when she found out her Mom and older Brother wouldn't be back until Sunday afternoon.
> 
> Made her happy by saying we'd watch a movie (of her choice, argh) together tomorrow and do some pop corn. Now what wine goes with pop corn? Maybe a Viognier...



Roflmao, I'm not sure how I would feel if my daughter went into a meltdown because she was stuck with me for a weekend!


----------



## sour_grapes

Julie said:


> Roflmao, I'm not sure how I would feel if my daughter went into a meltdown because she was stuck with me for a weekend!



I think I would feel like a Viognier!


----------



## olusteebus

snow west of me here in Florida. It will surely shut the state down when it hits I10 and I75


----------



## ceeaton

Julie said:


> Roflmao, I'm not sure how I would feel if my daughter went into a meltdown because she was stuck with me for a weekend!



I think it was more being stuck without Mommy!

I just went out to feed the cat and measured 14" of snow, she's happy now. Really working on a bad cold though, that is worrying me. Not like we are going anywhere for the next few days.


----------



## ceeaton

I sometimes love the results of the auto flash feature on my camera.


----------



## ceeaton

Love what the wind can do with some light fluffy snow. First image is of my neighbors car. It's a Honda SUV so the back of that "flat top" snow hairstyle is about 9' off of the ground. Second one is of my porch looking towards what I had shoveled a couple of hours ago, hence the reason I have given up and turned my attention to beer now and wine later.

It has to stop at some point. At least we won't have a water deficit this spring.


----------



## Boatboy24

And it is still snowing here in N. VA.


----------



## the_rayway

We've had the warmest winter here I can remember since I was 10 years old. No complaints, but I send out my regrets to those who are having those horrible storms. I know what that's like!! (Google Winnipeg - Mars)


----------



## JohnT

Got a little stir crazy and a bit tipsy during the storm on Saturday. Decided to take some artsy photos of my libation. How I did not spill during that guitar photo is beyond me...


----------



## Boatboy24

@JohnT: I have no idea how that glass stayed on that guitar!


----------



## vernsgal

sorry ,have to share.New grandson.Spent a month at my daughters ,home now.Back to the wines!


----------



## JohnT

For those of you that know me, you know that winemaking is a very social affair filled with friends and family. 

I was sent this photo by me nephew Andrew. When I first looked at it, I wondered how he made this without it breaking! 

I also realized that I was a VERY BAD INFLUENCE on the younger generation! 

Others might have reveled in making a simple snow man. My family revels in making a snow WINE GLASS!!! 





<see below>


----------



## Boatboy24

So, what's in it?


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> So, what's in it?



Duh: ICE WINE!


----------



## wineforfun

vernsgal said:


> sorry ,have to share.New grandson.Spent a month at my daughters ,home now.Back to the wines!



Wow, what an adorable photo.


----------



## vernsgal

wineforfun said:


> Wow, what an adorable photo.



Thanks DJ


----------



## Steve_M

Sorry just had to post this. What a great idea!

Steve


----------



## roger80465

Steve_M said:


> View attachment 27126
> 
> Sorry just had to post this. What a great idea!
> 
> Steve



Ashes to ashes,dust to dust, keg to keg. Just part of the cycle of life.


----------



## ceeaton

Steve_M said:


> Sorry just had to post this. What a great idea!
> 
> Steve



We have a place up in the Mechanicsburg area called Al's of Hampden (actually has an Enola address) that has that same setup. Not sure how well they worked as the restroom smelled like a college fraternity bathroom after a rough Saturday night.

They have a pretty incredible number of beers they offer:

http://www.alsofhampden.com/beer.php


----------



## Steve_M

Have to say this one was clean!
Bull and Barrel no, I did not ride the bull still in work clothes. But I did drink my share of bourbon!


----------



## Boatboy24

Steve_M said:


> View attachment 27126
> 
> Sorry just had to post this. What a great idea!
> 
> Steve



I agreed with you until I saw it read Guinness. Had it said Miller, Coors, or Busch, you'd have my full support. But what you've posted there is sacrilege.


----------



## olusteebus

Do you get it?


----------



## JohnT

Steve_M said:


> Sorry just had to post this. What a great idea!
> 
> Steve


 

FINALLY THE SECRET IS OUT! 

We finally know exactly how Budweiser is made !!!! 

(come on folks, you know that everyone was thinking this! Doesn't Bud own Guinness?)


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24

Pinewood Derby is tonight and my boys are ready.


----------



## ceeaton

I harvested some wine diamonds tonight. They actually clogged the sink, just blows my mind. Never had them before. Those Chardonel grapes must be loaded. I had bottled a few so I could fit a racking into a 5 gallon vs. 6 gallon carboy. Basement temp is at 59*F and the bottles are loaded with them.


----------



## benaway

olusteebus said:


> Do you get it?



THAT Ain't right!!!!!

i love it !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jgmann67

benaway said:


> THAT Ain't right!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> i love it !!!!!!!!!!!!!




The technical term is "googly-boobs."


----------



## vernsgal

Was hoping winter was gone here.Wishful thinking.Woke to this this morning


----------



## benaway

vernsgal said:


> Was hoping winter was gone here.Wishful thinking.Woke to this this morning



are you in bed taking that picture?


----------



## vernsgal

benaway said:


> are you in bed taking that picture?



Lol.should have been!


----------



## benaway

...........thats pretty


----------



## reefman

Boatboy24 said:


> Pinewood Derby is tonight and my boys are ready.


So how did they do....win!!!!! ?


----------



## JohnT

Benaway, 

You and I have DRASTICALLY different ideas of what is pretty.............


----------



## cmason1957

JohnT said:


> Benaway,
> 
> You and I have DRASTICALLY different ideas of what is pretty.............



Dang, I must be getting old or something. I saw this picture and the first thought (well maybe second or third) was, glass near barefoot people and water. That's a dangerous thing.


----------



## JohnT

cmason1957 said:


> Dang, I must be getting old or something. I saw this picture and the first thought (well maybe second or third) was, glass near barefoot people and water. That's a dangerous thing.


 

WOW! 

Ok, perhaps this will help.... The wine glasses are plastic..


----------



## sour_grapes

JohnT said:


> WOW!
> 
> Ok, perhaps this will help.... The wine glasses are plastic..



But everything else is real, right? Please say "yes".....


----------



## vernsgal

benaway said:


> ...........thats pretty



Thanks.I tried twice to right that pic. Just gave up lol


----------



## vernsgal

JohnT said:


> WOW!
> 
> Ok, perhaps this will help.... The wine glasses are plastic..



ya but probably feel more real...


----------



## JohnT

vernsgal said:


> ya but probably feel more real...


 
rotflmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ceeaton

I wish people would stop posting that image of my wife. I'm so embarrassed, I told her a darker red would be more photogenic. 

My name is Craig, and I'm an alcoholic. I've been seeing strange things lately. I've been told it is my excessive drinking that causes these hallucinations. For example, tonight I opened a bottle of Diablo Rojo. Cheap kit with some added grape skins and tannins. Had been laying peacefully on it's side at about 58*F, so I gently pulled the cork, poured it into my ancient crate and barrel decanter meant for college lambrusco and impressing the ladies, and when I held up the bottle to look for sediment, I found rubies and diamonds in my bottle. They were so sparkly and shiny. 

I am Craig, and I am an alcoholic.


----------



## dralarms

ceeaton said:


> I wish people would stop posting that image of my wife. I'm so embarrassed, I told her a darker red would be more photogenic.
> 
> My name is Craig, and I'm an alcoholic. I've been seeing strange things lately. I've been told it is my excessive drinking that causes these hallucinations. For example, tonight I opened a bottle of Diablo Rojo. Cheap kit with some added grape skins and tannins. Had been laying peacefully on it's side at about 58*F, so I gently pulled the cork, poured it into my ancient crate and barrel decanter meant for college lambrusco and impressing the ladies, and when I held up the bottle to look for sediment, I found rubies and diamonds in my bottle. They were so sparkly and shiny.
> 
> I am Craig, and I am an alcoholic.



Wine crystals. I get that sometimes.


----------



## ceeaton

dralarms said:


> Wine crystals. I get that sometimes.



Got it in my first white wine I made this fall (Chardonel). This is my first red, though there aren't many of them. Just can't believe they are showing up at 58*F. I guess I should toss a bottle in the fridge for a few days and see what happens.


----------



## benaway

JohnT said:


> Benaway,
> 
> You and I have DRASTICALLY different ideas of what is pretty.............




HER? I'm married for 25 years.

why settle for hamburger, when you have steak at the house

just say'n.

shes behind me, shhhh!!!


----------



## Boatboy24

reefman said:


> So how did they do....win!!!!! ?



They both took first place in their dens and qualified for Districts. It was exciting. At the end of the night, my youngest was tied with one other kid and they had a 'race off' to determine the winner.


----------



## JohnT

benaway said:


> HER? I'm married for 25 years.
> 
> why settle for hamburger, when you have steak at the house
> 
> just say'n.
> 
> shes behind me, shhhh!!!


 

As a human being, there is nothing wrong with admiring beauty. For me, true beauty is in my wife's smile.


----------



## benaway

JohnT said:


> As a human being, there is nothing wrong with admiring beauty. For me, true beauty is in my wife's smile.



un huh..she's behind you to aint she? 


you can talk all that phil-o-sofical stuff all you want, hell I agree with you
but we both know, the reason you wear mirror sun glasses is so not to get your butt kicked by the misses. for look'n

oh sure, they say..oh it does not bother me, and i am secure enough....

ok,,yea, just reach over their at night and see if you dont get your hand slapped..LOL..you KNOW what I am talking about

the silent treatment, nothings wrong, everything is AOK..

i have a head ache, cause you looked at the HO!!

.

i run my damn household, 


i run the vacuum cleaner, the dishwasher, and anything i am told to run.

everything except the clothes washer. I have been deemed to stupid to use that.

when we were newly weds. I threw her favorite cashmere sweater n with 2 pair of new levies.

LOL..turned that sucker blue. i was banished from the laundry for life

branded a hopeless dummy.

was I dumb? i bought her a new sweater, but have not had to touch laundry in 25 years.


----------



## GreginND

Sunrise before the blizzard . . .


----------



## Runningwolf

WOW that's beautiful!


----------



## ibglowin

Loved this one!


----------



## Johnd

You know, it's not often that we are privileged enough to see character and team play prevail over unappreciated God given talent, but I, for one, couldn't be any more pleased with the outcome. 

Cam gave no credit to his opponents, but admitted that "we" turned the ball over, "we" didn't capitalize on opportunities. Those are actually the things HE screwed up. Too bad he can share failure with his team, but not success. 

A real leader leads, he performed poorly and acted like a child. Even in defeat, he could've risen and lead, congratulated, appreciated opportunity, learned and planned for next time................he's no leader.


----------



## Steve_M

Steve


----------



## olusteebus

Picked up a new boat last week. It does not float on the water, it levitates about it. Great for stalking fish.


----------



## ibglowin

Was watching some video from the Broncos Super Bowl parade yesterday and saw a clip of one of the broncos on top of the parade truck doing the "dab" pose with the Super Bowl trophy in hand! 

Priceless!


----------



## japaisley1

Skidoo time this weekend!!


----------



## GreginND

Crystal clear, crisp, dry Apple wine.


----------



## JohnT

GreginND said:


> View attachment 27433
> 
> 
> Crystal clear, crisp, dry Apple wine.



greg, it is times like this where i wish there was a quadruple like button...

any chance of a bottle swap? that looks just so fantastic!


----------



## GreginND

visitor to the winery today. Looks like he has a broken wing. Trying to find some help for him.


----------



## sour_grapes

Great shot, Greg. Too bad about the injury. (I liked it for the shot, not for the broken wing, obviously.)


----------



## Boatboy24

GreginND said:


> View attachment 27486
> 
> 
> visitor to the winery today. Looks like he has a broken wing. Trying to find some help for him.



And cross-eyed too.

Hope he can get some help. Very cool shot.


----------



## GreginND

We have him safely in a box and will take him to a rescue shelter in the morning. Poor thing didn't struggle at all. Must be in a lot of pain.


----------



## barbiek

Boatboy24 said:


> And cross-eyed too.
> 
> Hope he can get some help. Very cool shot.



Very cool indeed! Glad you were there to help!


----------



## vernsgal

GreginND said:


> View attachment 27486
> 
> 
> visitor to the winery today. Looks like he has a broken wing. Trying to find some help for him.



poor thing! Glad you were able to get him in for some help


----------



## benaway

GreginND said:


> View attachment 27486
> 
> 
> visitor to the winery today. Looks like he has a broken wing. Trying to find some help for him.



I rescued a BIG *** CRANE 20 years ago. that sucker was huge!!!

I thru am jacket over his head and took him to the zoo.

they have a vet on staff that knows weird birds..

maybe you have a zoo near by


----------



## GreginND

The zoo couldn't take him. We found an expert in town and she is trying to get him into the Raptor center in Minnesota.

Diagnosis - Broken humerus (elbow joint). Prognosis isn't great but they are going to try.


----------



## Winenoob66

And here I thought this was everyday !!!


----------



## japaisley1

This is Gordie, the newest member of the family. There is a local carver, Swamp Bear Art is the name. He uses a chainsaw. He has done some amazing work. He is going in hubby's man cave, called Gordies Den. We named the man cave before we even thought about getting the bear. Jamie's (hubby) middle name is Gordon, and also his dads middle name and his grand fathers first name, who is still living at the age of 93, he fought in WWII. 
Anyways, thought I'd share, I think he is the cutest thing.


----------



## vernsgal

You can't find good daycare these days. This one that we placed our kids in is now gone too


----------



## cmason1957

There are only a few (maybe two) reasons to be awake at 5 am. One of those is to start the BBQ. Pork butts and a brisket ready to go in the smoker.


----------



## Boatboy24

cmason1957 said:


> There are only a few (maybe two) reasons to be awake at 5 am. One of those is to start the BBQ. Pork butts and a brisket ready to go in the smoker.



What kind of cooker do you have? 

I'm an early bird, but am not crazy about getting up early and heading to the smoker. I tend to do overnighters with the pork butts. Keep temps a little lower, and let 'em go for about 14 hours. Then I double wrap them in heavy duty foil and a towel or two and put 'em in a cooler. They stay hot for several hours that way. And I'm done, cleaned up and not smelling like a campfire when the guests arrive.  All I have to do is pull and serve.


----------



## Johnd

Boatboy24 said:


> What kind of cooker do you have?
> 
> I'm an early bird, but am not crazy about getting up early and heading to the smoker. I tend to do overnighters with the pork butts. Keep temps a little lower, and let 'em go for about 14 hours. Then I double wrap them in heavy duty foil and a towel or two and put 'em in a cooler. They stay hot for several hours that way. And I'm done, cleaned up and not smelling like a campfire when the guests arrive.  All I have to do is pull and serve.



Ahhhh, exactly my method too. Put em on at 10 pm for a long, slow ride in the Primo with the BBQ Guru set on 200.


----------



## Boatboy24

Johnd said:


> Ahhhh, exactly my method too. Put em on at 10 pm for a long, slow ride in the Primo with the BBQ Guru set on 200.



I start my process around that time as well. Get the meat on and then make sauce. And after the sauce has had its share, the cook gets a little bourbon for sippin'.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Kraffty

Let the 2016 grapes begin!


----------



## ibglowin

Wow, starting off like last Spring in CA!


----------



## cmason1957

Boatboy24 said:


> What kind of cooker do you have?
> 
> I'm an early bird, but am not crazy about getting up early and heading to the smoker. I tend to do overnighters with the pork butts. Keep temps a little lower, and let 'em go for about 14 hours. Then I double wrap them in heavy duty foil and a towel or two and put 'em in a cooler. They stay hot for several hours that way. And I'm done, cleaned up and not smelling like a campfire when the guests arrive.  All I have to do is pull and serve.



I have a cookshack electric smoker. You plug it up, add about 4 or 5 big councils of whatever wood you want to use and let it go. The brisket (4.8 lbs) was done at about 4 and the pork butts about 6. I should have taken another picture when done, but they are absolutely wonderful. 

My soon to be son in law eats bbq all over the city and claimed it was some of the best he had ever had. I was quite happy with it. It went really well with the montepulciano we had to drink with it.


----------



## ceeaton

My wife will probably not speak to me for a while if she finds out I posted this, so here it goes. You've heard of sleep walking, this image is an example of sleep studying. Notice the glass of wine in the foreground of the image. She's getting a good grade in this class so I can't complain too much.

Edit: Wife found out. She was a good sport about it (reason why I married her, she can deal with a man full of s**t). She did some sleep studying tonight, but reminded me she didn't have the glass of wine to go with it.


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> . You've heard of sleep walking, this image is an example of sleep studying.



Oooohh, I have certainly been there!



> My wife will probably not speak to me for a while if she finds out I posted this,



Come to think of it, been there, too!


----------



## Johnd

ceeaton said:


> My wife will probably not speak to me for a while if she finds out I posted this, so here it goes. You've heard of sleep walking, this image is an example of sleep studying. Notice the glass of wine in the foreground of the image. She's getting a good grade in this class so I can't complain too much.



The home of a rabid winemaker, there's a carboy of white wine sitting on the kitchen counter. Wife's wearing a big coat indoors, no doubt because the temperature inside is as close to cellaring temps as possible. Your priorities are in the same order as mine. Love it!!!


----------



## vernsgal

This could be true...


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

This photo was taken about 2 miles away from my front door. When they say the light is special in NM, this is what they mean!


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> This photo was taken about 2 miles away from my front door. When they say the light is special in NM, this is what they mean!



Wow! Is that HDR?


----------



## jgmann67

Sunrise at Big Pine Key, FL.


----------



## ibglowin

Certainly looks like it doesn't it! This is a repost from a Facebook group called "NM Pics". Always new and amazing photos poping up most everyday. This one was special obviously so I wanted to share with everybody here.



sour_grapes said:


> Wow! Is that HDR?


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> Certainly looks like it doesn't it! This is a repost from a Facebook group called "NM Pics". Always new and amazing photos poping up most everyday. This one was special obviously so I wanted to share with everybody here.



My wife went to college in Albuquerque for three years while I kept the home fires burning in Tennessee. NM is a very special place. I had experiences there that changed my life. We also know people who have moved there from the East. Funny thing, every single one of them says when you move to NM, the state kicks your butt for about 2 or 3 years and then gradually accepts you into its embrace. There seems to be an initiation process for those who relocate. It is an awesomely powerful place.


----------



## ibglowin

LOL, I will always remember when I first moved to NM back in 1986. I had just started with LANL and I was talking with a coworker (female) who said it can take awhile for you to be considered a local here in NM. 

She married into a family in the very small mountain village of Truchas where almost everybody is related to each other in some way. She said that the people in the village had finally accepted her as a local but it took awhile for them to come around. 

I said "how long have you and your husband been married"? She replied, "oh about 25 years"....... 




jswordy said:


> My wife went to college in Albuquerque for three years while I kept the home fires burning in Tennessee. NM is a very special place. I had experiences there that changed my life. We also know people who have moved there from the East. Funny thing, every single one of them says when you move to NM, the state kicks your butt for about 2 or 3 years and then gradually accepts you into its embrace. There seems to be an initiation process for those who relocate. It is an awesomely powerful place.


----------



## ibglowin

Good morning NM! Sandia's (foothills and mountain)


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> LOL, I will always remember when I first moved to NM back in 1986. I had just started with LANL and I was talking with a coworker (female) who said it can take awhile for you to be considered a local here in NM.
> 
> She married into a family in the very small mountain village of Truchas where almost everybody is related to each other in some way. She said that the people in the village had finally accepted her as a local but it took awhile for them to come around.
> 
> I said "how long have you and your husband been married"? She replied, "oh about 25 years".......



LOL - it is the same way in the rural South. If you move from the North, forget about ever being completely accepted. Even my friends remind me I'm a "damned Yankee." Been here since 1990.


----------



## ibglowin

Morning light. White Sands National Monument.


----------



## JohnT

... And good morning from Elizabeth, New Jersey..


----------



## Sage

*Elk*

While having coffee this morning, I saw a herd of elk come up out of a draw above the house. I got out the binos, then a spotting scope, then finally, my camera. It was herd of 20 large bull elk all together for a morning snack.


----------



## sour_grapes

JohnT said:


> ... And good morning from Elizabeth, New Jersey..



Listen to the first lyrics starting from this time (29 seconds):
https://youtu.be/Vf-Y426YMto?t=29


----------



## Morris

Comments please


----------



## ibglowin

Sunset over the "Bisti Badlands" area in NW New Mexico.


----------



## vernsgal

So I'm asking...?


----------



## ibglowin

Spring has Sprung in Albuquerque!


----------



## roger80465

My favorite time of year is when the flowering crabs are in bloom.


----------



## ibglowin

Sunset. Rio Grande in the foreground and the Sandia mountains in the background, ABQ in the middle!


----------



## the_rayway

Fun with the family - and my husband's glee that they both took a nap afterwards!


----------



## ibglowin

Sunset from the Sandia Peak Tram in ABQ.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## dralarms

Boatboy24 said:


>





Maybe, but are you gonna trust someone whose business even after being in business for 30 years Is called a practice? Not me.


----------



## sour_grapes

dralarms said:


> Maybe, but are you gonna trust someone whose business even after being in business for 30 years Is called a practice? Not me.



Says DOCTOR Alarms!


----------



## Tnuscan

sour_grapes said:


> Says DOCTOR Alarms!



Fell asleep, woke up, adjusted glasses, read post, laughed so hard bout peed myself, lol. I love this forum. Awesome!!!


----------



## dralarms

sour_grapes said:


> Says DOCTOR Alarms!



Yea, but I only work on alarm systems. 


::::


----------



## ibglowin

Get your "kicks" on Route 66! Tucumcari sunset.


----------



## ibglowin

Good morning New Mexico!


----------



## Natrix

Your pictures are amazing !!


----------



## ibglowin

Summer Monsoon Storm in ABQ


----------



## ibglowin

Good morning Las Cruces!


----------



## ibglowin

Sandstone Bluff, El Malpais National Park, NM


----------



## bchilders

From the Blue Ridge mountains of Virginia. Happy Tuesday..


----------



## ibglowin

The Ghost Town of Jicarilla, NM


----------



## ibglowin

Home.....


----------



## Jericurl

_sigh_

New Mexico is so beautiful.


----------



## ceeaton

A few weeks early this year, and some of the blooms (on the bottom) got frozen the other day, but still a nice looking sign of spring (magnolia tree).


----------



## ceeaton

My wife and son spent the day at her fathers house sifting through some of his personal belongings. Her brother had removed all of his "war stuff" including guns and metal etc. They found a few more hidden things including several German guns, his service pistol and a few German metals he picked up along the way. Also found his dog tags.


----------



## ibglowin

Organ Mountains just outside Las Cruces, NM.


----------



## vernsgal

A little beauty I had for Easter


----------



## JohnT

Kim, 

How can you stand it?? Way tooooo cute!


----------



## vernsgal

Sooo off the baby pics, stopped at Lake Louise BC today on our way to Calgary.So glad we did.It was beautiful!


----------



## sour_grapes

vernsgal said:


> Sooo off the baby pics, stopped at Lake Louise BC today on our way to Calgary.So glad we did.It was beautiful!



Awesome! But isn't that in AB?


----------



## zalai

sour_grapes said:


> Awesome! But isn't that in AB?



Yes it is !


----------



## vernsgal

sour_grapes said:


> Awesome! But isn't that in AB?



Lol.Always forget when we cross over


----------



## zalai

sour_grapes said:


> Awesome! But isn't that in AB?



It is called Moraine Lake . The picture of Moraine Lake was used on the old Canadian 20 dollar bill .


----------



## sour_grapes

zalai said:


> It is called Moraine Lake . The picture of Moraine Lake was used on the old Canadian 20 dollar bill .



I'll let Kim defend where she was, but her picture sure looks like Lake Louise to me. (I have been to both of these beautiful, gorgeous, stunning, attractive, comely, exquisite lakes, but it was too long ago to have digital pictures to share! These are from the 'net.)

Look at the mountains behind the lakes:

Kim's picture:





Louise:





Moraine:


----------



## Boatboy24

Wildcats, baby!!


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Wildcats, baby!!



Can't help wondering if there has ever _even_ been a 25-0 run in the tournament before!?


----------



## vernsgal

Well I may always think BC til Calgary but I know it was lake Louis. Here's a closeup of the building on the left.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Can't help wondering if there has ever _even_ been a 25-0 run in the tournament before!?



I think they said not in the Final Four.


----------



## ibglowin

White Wing Doves on the back patio. Not the prettiest of babies but another sure sign of Spring around here.


----------



## ibglowin

Another shot from down South near Las Cruces.


----------



## jswordy

Wild azaleas blooming in the woods. The plants are about 7 feet tall.


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> Sunset from the Sandia Peak Tram in ABQ.



Been there!


----------



## dcbrown73

This is the best Astrophotography image I've ever taken. (about two hours of exposure using a monochrome camera and Lum, Red, Blue, and Green filters (LRGB)) It was taken in Mayhill, New Mexico (way way better skies than near NYC where I currently live) I also used much better equipment (scopes, mount, my camera is about the same) than I currently own.

This is The Andromeda Galaxy. (or Messier 31 or M31 or NGC-224) Which is our sister galaxy It's about 2.5 million light years away and heading towards us. (don't worry, we won't collide for about 4-5 billion years.) While it can be seen with the naked eye, you can't see it's true size due to how dim it is along with light pollution. Anyway, it's about six full moons across in size in the sky. (it's actual size is about 150 thousand light years across)


----------



## dcbrown73

jswordy said:


> Been there!



I've been there too.


----------



## Boatboy24

dcbrown73 said:


> This is the best Astrophotography image I've ever taken. (about two hours of exposure using a monochrome camera and Lum, Red, Blue, and Green filters (LRGB)) It was taken in Mayhill, New Mexico (way way better skies than near NYC where I currently live) I also used much better equipment (scopes, mount, my camera is about the same) than I currently own.
> 
> This is The Andromeda Galaxy. (or Messier 31 or M31 or NGC-224) Which is our sister galaxy It's about 2.5 million light years away and heading towards us. (don't worry, we won't collide for about 4-5 billion years.) While it can be seen with the naked eye, you can't see it's true size due to how dim it is along with light pollution. Anyway, it's about six full moons across in size in the sky. (it's actual size is about 150 thousand light years across)




Been there! 

(seriously, great shot)


----------



## JohnT

To think that there are over 100 billion stars in our galaxy, and over 1 trillion stars in the Andromeda galaxy, and there are over 100 billion galaxies in our universe...

Best estimate is that there are ...

10,000,000,000,000,000,000,000, that is 10 SEXTILLION STARS in our universe alone (considering the multiverse theory and I do not want to think about how many universes there are!) 

Makes me think just how insignificant the grapes are that make a glass of wine. I think that I will triple or quadruple the significance tonight and ponder one of my favorite quotes by Richard Feynman... 

https://www.brainpickings.org/2014/01/06/the-universe-in-a-glass-of-wine-feynman/


----------



## dcbrown73

JohnT said:


> To think that there are over 100 billion stars in our galaxy, and over 1 trillion stars in the Andromeda galaxy, and there are over 100 billion galaxies in our universe...
> 
> Best estimate is that there are ...
> 
> 10,000,000,000,000,000,000,000, that is 10 SEXTILLION STARS in our universe alone (considering the multiverse theory and I do not want to think about how many universes there are!)
> 
> Makes me think just how insignificant the grapes are that make a glass of wine. I think that I will triple or quadruple the significance tonight and ponder one of my favorite quotes by Richard Feynman...
> 
> https://www.brainpickings.org/2014/01/06/the-universe-in-a-glass-of-wine-feynman/



It's why I have a love affair with Astronomy and astrophysics.


----------



## sour_grapes

dcbrown73 said:


> It's why I have a love affair with Astronomy and astrophysics.



I understand...



JohnT said:


> Best estimate is that there are ...
> 
> 10,000,000,000,000,000,000,000, that is 10 SEXTILLION STARS in our universe alone



...And that is why your love affair is largely unrequited!


----------



## JohnT

to give better perspective, There are only 37.2 trillion cells in the human body. 

This means that there are as many stars as cells in 268,817,204 people!


----------



## sour_grapes

JohnT said:


> to give better perspective, There are only 37.2 trillion cells in the human body.
> 
> This means that there are as many stars as cells in 268,817,204 people!



Actually, that gives me perspective ... but it gives me perspective on just how SMALL cells are. I find it shocking that there are more cells in people living in the US than there are stars in the Universe!!


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin

Rio Grande Gorge bridge near Taos, NM


----------



## ibglowin

Good morning Sandia mountains! (ABQ)


----------



## jswordy

sour_grapes said:


> Actually, that gives me perspective ... but it gives me perspective on just how SMALL cells are. I find it shocking that there are more cells in people living in the US than there are stars in the Universe!!



It gives me perspective on how small HUMANS are! That's why I love the West - it puts us in our proper perspective.

JohnT, you may enjoy this, then... just released... 

http://www.uah.edu/news/research/new-fast-solar-wind-propulsion-system-is-aim-of-nasa-uah-study


----------



## jswordy

A walk in the woods...

Needs leprechaun...





Reishi (medicinal)...





Early swallowtail...





Wild azalea...


----------



## olusteebus

jswordy said:


> It gives me perspective on how small HUMANS are! That's why I love the West - it puts us in our proper perspective.
> 
> JohnT, you may enjoy this, then... just released...
> 
> http://www.uah.edu/news/research/new-fast-solar-wind-propulsion-system-is-aim-of-nasa-uah-study



dat's gonna be big Ya'll. Real big.

Maybe what some aliens know.


----------



## JohnT

Thanks JS, 

Pretty cool!

How about yet another perspective.. 

The voyager 1 spacecraft was launched in 1977 (39 years ago) and is now the furthest man made object in space. It took 37 years for the spacecraft to enter interstellar space (or leave our solar system) and is traveling at 38,610 miles per hour.

Voyager is now approximately 19 light-HOURS from home.

- It would take voyager another 38,000 years to reach Proxima Centauri (our closest neighboring star)

- It would take voyager 899,000 years to travel our galaxy from one end to the other.

- It would take voyager another 19.8 BILLION years to travel to the nearest galaxy (Andromeda). 

- And finally, it would take voyager 411 TRILLION years to reach the edge of the know universe! 


We are mere specks that live in a very BIG place!!!


----------



## sour_grapes

JohnT said:


> - It would take voyager another 19.8 BILLION years to travel to the nearest galaxy (Andromeda).



I know what you are saying here, John, and agree with the sentiments, but you prompted an interesting tidbit. Andromeda and the Milky Way are getting closer together; in fact, Andromeda is coming towards us at 250,000 mph. Thus, the two galaxies are going to collide in less than 4 billion years.


----------



## ibglowin

ABQ sunset from the top of Sandia Crest.


----------



## ibglowin

Blackfoot daisies and wild zinnias in the Organ Mountains, Las Cruces, NM


----------



## ibglowin

And scene......


----------



## jswordy

JohnT said:


> Thanks JS,
> 
> Pretty cool!
> 
> How about yet another perspective..
> 
> The voyager 1 spacecraft was launched in 1977 (39 years ago) and is now the furthest man made object in space. It took 37 years for the spacecraft to enter interstellar space (or leave our solar system) and is traveling at 38,610 miles per hour.
> 
> Voyager is now approximately 19 light-HOURS from home.
> 
> - It would take voyager another 38,000 years to reach Proxima Centauri (our closest neighboring star)
> 
> - It would take voyager 899,000 years to travel our galaxy from one end to the other.
> 
> - It would take voyager another 19.8 BILLION years to travel to the nearest galaxy (Andromeda).
> 
> - And finally, it would take voyager 411 TRILLION years to reach the edge of the know universe!
> 
> 
> We are mere specks that live in a very BIG place!!!



Yeah, I know all about Voyager. The university was involved in that, too.

http://www.uah.edu/news/research/voyager-1-magnetic-data-surprise-intrigues-uah-researchers

But here's the neatest thing we have coming up in a couple years. Now this is audacious, for sure!

http://www.uah.edu/news/research/uahuntsville-has-critical-role-in-audacious-mission-to-the-sun

...and...

http://www.uah.edu/news/people/doctoral-student-s-solar-probe-cup-poster-wins-award-at-agu-meeting


----------



## dcbrown73

Sounds like we have some Astronomers here. 

Wine and wondering about the Universe seem to go hand and hand. 

btw, I'm a board member of the Westport Astronomical Society. Any other Astronomy club members? Do you attend any of the big star parties? I went to NEAF last weekend. (Northeast Astronomy Forum)

My picture from there:


----------



## jswordy

Oh yeah, photos! How about some on the job?

Hahahaha - here's me, trying like hell to understand an astrophysicist.





He took out a clean sheet of paper and began explaining. As he talked, equations flowed from his hand onto the paper like lines of poetry from a poet. It was quite something to watch. 

Here's the story that resulted...

http://www.uah.edu/news/research/uah-cspar-scientist-provides-new-fluid-dynamics-insights

Here's me with a copy of a news release that was published by a global fastener trade magazine.





And the story...

http://www.uah.edu/news/research/new-washer-can-accurately-measure-a-bolt-s-clamping-force

Here's me with the second flight-ready model of a cubesat the university sent into space. They are required to make two, in case something happens to the first one. This one is affectionately known as the "cubesat on a stick" now.





And the stories...

http://www.uah.edu/news/research/chargersat-1-team-in-california-for-readiness-test

http://www.uah.edu/news/research/chargersat-1-passes-review-in-california

And twin brothers on the cubesat team then graduated and launched their own business, which is doing great! Now branched out to avionics and has an office in Bremen, Germany, as well.

http://www.uah.edu/news/research/uah-students-plan-to-launch-themselves-into-cubesat-business

http://www.uah.edu/news/people/launched-by-brothers-at-uah-radiobro-ships-its-first-product

It's a pretty fun job most days...


----------



## Sage

Cleared 6-7 acres of heavy brush beyond my vineyard. I was a little late for trees this year but I will reforrest it with 2-300 trees next spring.
Before





Same view now





from inside the cleared area


----------



## olusteebus

"in fact, Andromeda is coming towards us at 250,000 mph. Thus, the two galaxies are going to collide in less than 4 billion years."

I gotta be honest, I dread that.


----------



## dcbrown73

olusteebus said:


> "in fact, Andromeda is coming towards us at 250,000 mph. Thus, the two galaxies are going to collide in less than 4 billion years."
> 
> I gotta be honest, I dread that.



Better make sure you finish all your wines before that happens. Otherwise, that would be a dreadful waste!


----------



## OilnH2O

Mike has inspired me to post this picture of our campsite a few weeks ago in Usery Mountain Park east of Phoenix.


----------



## sour_grapes

olusteebus said:


> "in fact, Andromeda is coming towards us at 250,000 mph. Thus, the two galaxies are going to collide in less than 4 billion years."
> 
> I gotta be honest, I dread that.



I have some good news and some bad news. First, the good news:

The collision probably won't be too bad. Stars, you may have noticed, are pretty far apart. So when our galaxies "collide," they probably will pass through one another fairly unscathed (with some not-so-lucky direct hits). After they pass through, they will attract each other back again, and oscillate that way for a while until they settle down and become one big galaxy.

Now, the bad news, however. Our sun won't last that long afterwards. It will become a red giant in about 5 billion years. It will expand in size immensely, so that its atmosphere will extend out beyond where Mars is now. There are some, uhhhh, negative implications for the Earth in this scenario.


----------



## Boatboy24

OilnH2O said:


> Mike has inspired me to post this picture of our campsite a few weeks ago in Usery Mountain Park east of Phoenix.



Very nice!!!


----------



## ibglowin

Taos Pueblo, NM.


----------



## Johnd

sour_grapes said:


> I have some good news and some bad news. First, the good news:
> 
> The collision probably won't be too bad. Stars, you may have noticed, are pretty far apart. So when our galaxies "collide," they probably will pass through one another fairly unscathed (with some not-so-lucky direct hits). After they pass through, they will attract each other back again, and oscillate that way for a while until they settle down and become one big galaxy.
> 
> Now, the bad news, however. Our sun won't last that long afterwards. It will become a red giant in about 5 billion years. It will expand in size immensely, so that its atmosphere will extend out beyond where Mars is now. There are some, uhhhh, negative implications for the Earth in this scenario.



Maybe we'll have some really good grape growing years during the red giant phase......................


----------



## sour_grapes

Johnd said:


> Maybe we'll have some really good grape growing years during the red giant phase......................



I think mostly Grenache, Mourvedre, and other heat-loving varieties!


----------



## pjd

This picture was from our October trip to South Dakota. So peaceful! Taken at Pathways Spiritual Sanctuary, Lead, South Dakota


----------



## Runningwolf

A young lady keeping me in her sites as I walked around.


----------



## Rocky

Great pictures, Dan. Where were they taken. I am impressed by the size of some of the "twigs" in the next. I would not be surprised to see a couple of 2x4's in there!


----------



## Runningwolf

Rocky this is just a couple miles from my house. There are several nests in the area. We also see them soaring over the vineyards along Lake Erie.


----------



## roger80465

Okay, I'm pretty much over this Colorado 'spring'. About 12-14" over the last 24 hours. My poor crab apple tree. Used to be beautiful. The good news is that I will have plenty of apple wood for the smoker next year.


----------



## ibglowin

Send some our way, we have gotten about 0.5" of rain sofar but finally seeing a few flakes this AM. Moisture in the Spring time of any form is always a blessing in these parts.


----------



## roger80465

ibglowin said:


> Send some our way, we have gotten about 0.5" of rain sofar but finally seeing a few flakes this AM. Moisture in the Spring time of any form is always a blessing in these parts.



We were pretty dry all winter also. Just making up for lost time I guess.


----------



## ceeaton

Took a half day vacation on Thursday and all day Friday and headed north to an area where my relatives hail from to meet up with my two brothers and open our "cabin" in the woods. One of my favorite places to be with company I prefer...


----------



## ceeaton

An image from this weekend. Now try and guess what these two are up to! My older brother on the left, younger on the right. Note the heat proof mitt on my older brothers' left hand. Alcohol was involved.


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> An image from this weekend. Now try and guess what these two are up to! My older brother on the left, younger on the right. Note the heat proof mitt on my older brothers' left hand. Alcohol was involved.



I reluctantly give up! Upon first glance, it just looks like they are trying to repair an antediluvian dishwasher. However, upon second glance, I notice that they have not even removed the kickplate/access panel, so the Lord only knows what they are up to!


----------



## benaway




----------



## benaway




----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> I reluctantly give up! Upon first glance, it just looks like they are trying to repair an antediluvian dishwasher. However, upon second glance, I notice that they have not even removed the kickplate/access panel, so the Lord only knows what they are up to!



That is because they are in the process of removing the access panel so that they can use the flashlight and glove to complete their task.

We had a nest of juvenile mice somewhere nearby, probably under our front porch, and the small critters were coming in the door or a nearby hole in the 104 year old foundation.

What you see is two grown men attempting to remove a mouse that went under the dishwasher. I guess the glove my brother is wearing was to protect him from getting bitten?

Either way I derived great amusement at them trying to rid the house of the less than an ounce pest. He was rather cute. I think I caught him on a glue trap the next day.


----------



## benaway

, I would have had him within an hour


----------



## Runningwolf

ceeaton said:


> An image from this weekend. Now try and guess what these two are up to! My older brother on the left, younger on the right. Note the heat proof mitt on my older brothers' left hand. Alcohol was involved.



Going after a mouse or snake?


----------



## Runningwolf

Dang you already answered. Get a glue trap they work great.


----------



## ceeaton

Runningwolf said:


> Going after a mouse or snake?



Mouse wins!

If we had the snake we could let it get the mouse first.

Didn't see any snakes in the normal spots, don't know how active they are. After a few 70* days I bet they are getting more active.

Edit: you do what I do, answer a post before looking at the rest of the thread. I'll give you credit for that one as someone who has chased a few mice around a cabin in his day. Seems like a normal occurrence up in that neck of the woods.


----------



## JohnT

Mice would have been my guess. We recently replaced out old dishwasher and there was a TON of mouse dropping under there. Seems like mice love dishwashers


----------



## benaway

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## ceeaton

JohnT said:


> Mice would have been my guess. We recently replaced out old dishwasher and there was a TON of mouse dropping under there. Seems like mice love dishwashers



Sometimes a source of water (especially if there is a slow leak).


----------



## ibglowin

Storm over Tent Rock Canyon between Santa fe and ABQ, NM.


----------



## reefman

I hope all you folks in the Houston area are safe. 
My wife has some relatives down that way and she's waiting to hear from them.


----------



## jswordy

Coupla tons of 60-60-60...





Video:

https://video.xx.fbcdn.net/hvideo-x...=ce851866c7fa4cf526ad994233998345&oe=5716AF31


----------



## wineforfun

First two are from Arches in Utah.
Second two are from Keystone in Colorado. 
My son was in Utah 3 weeks ago and then Keystone 2 weeks ago.
He lives in Winter Park, CO


----------



## dcbrown73

This is a picture I took from my balcony last fall. The vivid colors only lasted about a week, but it was a great week to have my sliding glass door's blinds open.


----------



## sour_grapes

This was from a _past_ spring, but have you ever seen better-looking artichokes and garlic scapes?


----------



## vernsgal

our front lawn.They're cute to look at but eat everything!


----------



## bkisel

Our storage shed (12x20) was delivered today....


----------



## ceeaton

bkisel said:


> Our storage shed (12x20) was delivered today....



Looks like a wine makin' shack to me!


----------



## ceeaton

vernsgal said:


> our front lawn.They're cute to look at but eat everything!



Looks like dinner to me.


----------



## ColemanM

Venison and artichokes. Now we're talking.


----------



## ibglowin

bkisel said:


> Our storage shed (12x20) was delivered today....




You mean Winery right!!!!!


----------



## bkisel

ceeaton said:


> Looks like a wine makin' shack to me!



LOL, No, move from CT to PA last year resulted in our 2 car garage overflowing with stuff. This is in spite of all the stuff that was given away and trashed in prep for the move. With the stuff out of the garage my bay will, besides giving me a place to park my car, will also serve as my woodworking shop. Stuff moved from the basement to the shed will give me room to expand my wine making area if I want or a least make for a neater basement environment.


----------



## Boatboy24

I just noticed Bill (bkisel) has "Junior Member" under is username, but has over 2,000 posts and nearly 500 'likes'. What's a guy gotta do to graduate around here?


----------



## JohnT

Boatboy24 said:


> I just noticed Bill (bkisel) has "Junior Member" under is username, but has over 2,000 posts and nearly 500 'likes'. What's a guy gotta do to graduate around here?


 
Indeed! My vote is that he change this to .. 

Member Extraordinaire!


----------



## bkisel

JohnT said:


> Indeed! My vote is that he change this to ..
> 
> Member Extraordinaire!



"What’s in a name? that which we call a rose	
By any other name would smell as sweet..."


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## vernsgal

How come when I post off my tablet, it always comes out misspelling something and then when I see it and go to correct, when I click on edit, everything shows correct? (ie: my last post says they're cute, but shows they'ree/)? I clicked edit after it posted but it showed correct


----------



## Julie

vernsgal said:


> How come when I post off my tablet, it always comes out misspelling something and then when I see it and go to correct, when I click on edit, everything shows correct? (ie: my last post says they're cute, but shows they'ree/)? I clicked edit after it posted but it showed correct



Well how much did you drink?


----------



## Rampage4all

Sunset from work


----------



## vernsgal

Julie said:


> Well how much did you drink?



That's what I thought everyone would think  seriously though..check the times posted
pic 1 is what I posted
pic 2 is what shows

Are you messing with me Julie?


----------



## sour_grapes

vernsgal said:


> That's what I thought everyone would think  seriously though..check the times posted
> pic 1 is what I posted
> pic 2 is what shows
> 
> Are you messing with me Julie?



Kim, on my computer, your posts show up correctly, that is, they say "they're cute to look at." Seems like your computer does something weird when displaying that line....

Can you look at post #2996 by ceeaton? He quoted you, and it comes out correctly on my computer. What does it look like on yours?


----------



## vernsgal

sour_grapes said:


> Kim, on my computer, your posts show up correctly, that is, they say "they're cute to look at." Seems like your computer does something weird when displaying that line....
> 
> Can you look at post #2996 by ceeaton? He quoted you, and it comes out correctly on my computer. What does it look like on yours?


It shows wrong. Maybe my tablet is sneaking into my wine lol


----------



## sour_grapes

vernsgal said:


> It shows wrong. Maybe my tablet is sneaking into my wine lol



Bizarre! I just verified that the characters there (when quoting you, as ceeaton did) are the correct ASCII characters, i.e., nothing funny with what you typed.

Here I am typing those words afresh:

they're cute

Now with spaces, to see if that affects your browser at all.
t h e y ' r e c u t e

Now with underscores:
t_h_e_y_'_r_e_ _c_u_t_e


----------



## vernsgal

It all shows correct Paul.This is the 2nd time I've caught this happening..oh well.I can just blame my tablet if I ever do post a drunk text


----------



## ceeaton

vernsgal said:


> It shows wrong. Maybe my tablet is sneaking into my wine lol



They look wrong on my PC here at work and at home using both Chrome and Firefox. They also appear incorrect using my MAC and Safari. I just figure it is spell or word correct changing it like it does on my texts from my phone.

I never think it is from drinking too much. I figure everyone here drinks when they are awake and take a break when they sleep. Now if you didn't sleep as much so you could drink more, you might have a problem.


----------



## cmason1957

vernsgal said:


> It shows wrong. Maybe my tablet is sneaking into my wine lol



I wonder if it is a browser caching issue? Bring the page up and if wrong, hit the refresh button. Not sure where that is for you. See if that "fixes" the issue.


----------



## vernsgal

ya, refreshing doesn't do anything. I would just look at it as a typo or spell check .The only reason it baffled me though is when I went back to the post and clicked the edit button, it shows it properly.Maybe I'll hit the edit button and just retype the word cute and see what happens


----------



## vernsgal

okay, now it's showing correct even though I didn't change anything. I clicked edit and then the save and it came up proper.huh go figure


----------



## mikewatkins727

Just checked want is displayed on my computer and it is incorrect. ????


----------



## ibglowin

Moonrise, Cuba, NM


----------



## TonyR

Very nice picture, just outstanding


----------



## ibglowin

White Sands, NM sunset....... Just another day in paradise! LOL


----------



## ibglowin

Too many goods ones this week to not pass along. Moonrise over Los Alamos, NM.


----------



## TemperanceOwl

ceeaton said:


> That is because they are in the process of removing the access panel so that they can use the flashlight and glove to complete their task.
> 
> We had a nest of juvenile mice somewhere nearby, probably under our front porch, and the small critters were coming in the door or a nearby hole in the 104 year old foundation.
> 
> What you see is two grown men attempting to remove a mouse that went under the dishwasher. I guess the glove my brother is wearing was to protect him from getting bitten?
> 
> Either way I derived great amusement at them trying to rid the house of the less than an ounce pest. He was rather cute. I think I caught him on a glue trap the next day.



Craig, that was actually very close to my guess!! Only because something similar happened several years ago in OUR cabin in the woods. In our case, on the first evening of our first visit of the season we turned on the oven to preheat, and several minutes later were run out of the kitchen by the worst smell I've ever experienced! We turned off the oven and let it cool down while we sat out on the porch, and when we ventured back in we discovered that mice had built a nest in the oven drawer - under the oven. I don't think we cooked any mice, but the nest was full of their treasures and waste, and when it heated up, it was awful! We were unable to use the stove all summer, just from the stink that permeated it!


----------



## TemperanceOwl

*First wine competition*

I entered my first wine competition this year, and came away with five medals: 2 gold, a silver, and 2 bronzes. It was the Tennessee Viticultural and Oenological Society competition in early March.


----------



## bkisel

Got enough stuff moved out of the garage and into my new storage shed that I was able to get to my radial arm saw up and running. This has allowed me to start making my wife's potting bench which when finished will give me the ability to move even more stuff out to the shed and allow more room for my emerging garage shop.

Sometimes these projects seem so overwhelming but the lesson learned over and over again is to just get started and keep pecking away at the project. Before you know it you're ready to start the next overwhelming project.


----------



## vernsgal

Look what I got! Started them up today.Can't get these any more supposedly. (I think the EnPrimeur Winery series is the same,just a higher cost  )


----------



## ColemanM

Congrats TOwl. I have a couple years before I enter anything.


----------



## ColemanM

Love this pic!


----------



## reefman

bkisel said:


> Got enough stuff moved out of the garage and into my new storage shed that I was able to get to my radial arm saw up and running. This has allowed me to start making my wife's potting bench which when finished will give me the ability to move even more stuff out to the shed and allow more room for my emerging garage shop.
> 
> Sometimes these projects seem so overwhelming but the lesson learned over and over again is to just get started and keep pecking away at the project. Before you know it you're ready to start the next overwhelming project.


bkisel
Where's the winery? Garage or shed?


----------



## dcbrown73

I dub this image, weird stuff you find in Texas. I saw this on a recent trip to Austin.


----------



## bkisel

I'm now considering my wife's storage shed potting bench complete. I still need to put some shelving above the bench but I'll need to go out and get material for that part of the project. I tried to sell my wife on my putting up some pegboard but she insisted that all she wants is a single 4' shelf over the back of the table. [That's for now if you know what I mean.



]


----------



## ceeaton

Pictures of the raw materials for part of my weekend project. I love Spring. I also could really use Bill's fine new bench as I need to re-pot seedlings to complete my other project. After that it is free time (wine and beer sampling time).


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Pictures of the raw materials for part of my weekend project. I love Spring. I also could really use Bill's fine new bench as I need to re-pot seedlings to complete my other project. After that it is free time (wine and beer sampling time).



Good to see you've still got the trash bags around those buckets.


----------



## Boatboy24

All set up and ready for action:


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Good to see you've still got the trash bags around those buckets.



Even as cool as it was (we were out there in the drizzle and as I drove away I noticed it was 45*F on my car thermometer), those buckets dropped about a pint of liquid from the warm air in the car as I ran the heater to warm [email protected]!


----------



## Boatboy24

I was freezing out there. We should have stayed in the tasting room!! 

It wasn't bad under the overhang, but sitting out in that mist was awful. Are we sure that it is about to be May?


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> I was freezing out there. We should have stayed in the tasting room!!
> 
> It wasn't bad under the overhang, but sitting out in that mist was awful. Are we sure that it is about to be May?



Next time I'm bringing my designated driver (her turn) and we'll stay in the tasting room. Now that I think of it, I've never been in their new room/area and never asked to see it. Doh!


----------



## JohnT

My wife was traveling through Georgia and saw this billboard. 

I guess you can get to heaven riding in coach! 
I also wonder what the guarantee is? If you find a cheaper bible, can you bring it back???


----------



## JohnT

My brother needed a new wall mirror. The problem is that the cheapest one we could find that he wanted was over $250. 

The heck with that! 

My brother had a pane of wall mirror that he salvaged from his bathroom remodel. We also had a ton of wood trim left over for some of my Dad's construction jobs (he was a general contractor). All the ingredients were there, so we got together on Sunday and made one up at my dad's shop....

Took us about 30 minutes. was nervous cutting the mirror to size, but is came out well. Just a little sanding, staining, and finishing left to do!


----------



## Boatboy24

JohnT said:


> Just a little sanding, staining, and finishing left to do!



You may also want to hit that glass with a little Windex. 

Looks nice. You are far braver than I for cutting the mirror.


----------



## ibglowin

Doesn't happen very often but we do get patches of fog every now and then. Since fog needs perfect conditions to form and we have large elevation changes in short distances its quite often a photog's dream to try and capture it.


----------



## jswordy

It's a beauty, isn't it?


----------



## sour_grapes

Ah, jeez, Jim, what did you do? :>


----------



## ibglowin

Looks like you er *Otis* had a little too much fun! 



jswordy said:


> It's a beauty, isn't it?


----------



## JohnT

Man Jim.. Looks ugly. Can't even joke about this...


----------



## reefman

OUCH!!!! Jim, what happened?


----------



## jswordy

Oh, it looks worse than it feels. Um, alcohol was involved...


----------



## JohnT

Let me guess, 

You were eating breakfast in Tennessee and made the mistake of ordering some ketchup for your grits?????


----------



## Tnuscan

Was it a Cork Attack??


----------



## jswordy

At 2:30 a.m. on Saturday night/Sunday morning, after a nice 8-hour session, I decided to clear some glasses from the inky dark living room and put them in the kitchen before bed. 

I thought I'd do better at that with a light on so I wouldn't fall, and I strode across the room in the dark, tripped, and ... 

Well, it could have been a lot worse if my face hadn't broken my fall! Hahahaha... 

I wish it were a less mundane story, though. But I did see stars, so there's that.


----------



## dcbrown73

Ouch Jim! 

This was a couple of years ago at the Arecibo Radio Observatory in Puerto Rico. It was a bucket list item that I was lucky enough to check off my bucket list.


----------



## Runningwolf

Yikes! you better put a cold bottle on that.


----------



## roger80465

jswordy said:


> At 2:30 a.m. on Saturday night/Sunday morning, after a nice 8-hour session, I decided to clear some glasses from the inky dark living room and put them in the kitchen before bed.
> 
> I thought I'd do better at that with a light on so I wouldn't fall, and I strode across the room in the dark, tripped, and ...
> 
> Well, it could have been a lot worse if my face hadn't broken my fall! Hahahaha...
> 
> I wish it were a less mundane story, though. But I did see stars, so there's that.



OK - that's an acceptable story. I work in an emergency room and I often tell my patients they need to have a good story or I'm going to leave them until they come up with one. That story would earn you a trip to radiology.


----------



## JohnT

Looks painful. 

My suggestion is to self medicate with a bottle of you favorite anesthetic.


----------



## 3274mike

*4e*

The lady on the right is my mother she and her friends were at 4e winery in North Dakota. Lookin forward to a bottle of wine I was promised, will see if actually receive it


----------



## sour_grapes

3274mike said:


> The lady on the right is my mother she and her friends were at 4e winery in North Dakota. Lookin forward to a bottle of wine I was promised, will see if actually receive it



If @GreginND doesn't "like" this post, there is no justice in the world!


----------



## Mismost

jswordy said:


> It's a beauty, isn't it?




When I saw this my first thought was "Honey, does this dress make me look fat?" You being the honest and outspoken man you are....stuff happens!


----------



## jswordy

Mismost said:


> When I saw this my first thought was "Honey, does this dress make me look fat?" You being the honest and outspoken man you are....stuff happens!



Hahaha, nobody will look me in the face!


----------



## Kraffty

All joking aside, glad you didn't fare much worse, from now on don't worry about "cleaning up the evidence" till the morning.
Mike


----------



## ceeaton

The definition of blessed - you try and give away wine and somehow always seem to get much more in return. Lately I've been very blessed...Thanks @Boatboy24, @kiwisholland and @jgmann67 .


----------



## GreginND

3274mike said:


> The lady on the right is my mother she and her friends were at 4e winery in North Dakota. Lookin forward to a bottle of wine I was promised, will see if actually receive it



They are out of my hands and on their way back to Union City via the Northern Route. I could send you tracking information, but I suspect you already have her cell number.  Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## sour_grapes

GreginND said:


> They are out of my hands and on their way back to Union City via the Northern Route.



Say yah to da U.P., eh!


----------



## benaway

found this guy mouse hunting today in my back yard


----------



## jswordy

benaway said:


> found this guy mouse hunting today in my back yard



Looks like y'all need some goats or sheep! LOL - I love seeing foxes. Snapped this guy on the beach at Dauphin Island, AL, last year.





UNDER EDIT: I'm assuming that's a fox in benaway's pic. That was my first take on it, but on further review he has some bobcat-like looks to him, too, in that light.


----------



## 3274mike

It's going to be a beautiful evening thanks 4E


----------



## dcbrown73

My Tie Fighter model. (Bandai models are awesome!)

I've got about ten more I still need to put together.


----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


> UNDER EDIT: I'm assuming that's a fox in benaway's pic. That was my first take on it, but on further review he has some bobcat-like looks to him, too, in that light.



Ya know, Jim: I think you might be right. I assumed the same, but upon further review, it might not be the case. 

Almost looks like a bobfox.


----------



## sour_grapes

My money is on gray fox. Compare some of the markings:


----------



## ffemt128

Here's what I've been working on lately. Full bathroom gut and remodel. Nothing is in its original position. Hoping to grout and get fixtures reinstalled thus weekend.


----------



## olusteebus

gonna look good


----------



## Kraffty

Very nice work Doug looks great
Mike


----------



## jswordy

Doug, I completely know how much work it took to do that! I have one more to do, if I can ever get my wife to give it up for awhile. Nice job!


----------



## jswordy

For the hot rodders in here... this is so neat. Flathead!


----------



## Bubba1

My other obsession just picked this up this week this is one badass ride.


----------



## dcbrown73

Slight crescent moon from my balcony last night with a beautiful (no rain!) sunset.


----------



## sour_grapes

dcbrown73 said:


> Slight crescent moon from my balcony last night with a beautiful (no rain!) sunset.



Did you get the transit of Mercury today?


----------



## dcbrown73

sour_grapes said:


> Did you get the transit of Mercury today?



No. 

Today is the busiest day of the year for my company and the transit had to fall on this very day. All my buddies are at our observatory, but I'm stuck at work.


----------



## TenForward

..........


----------



## ibglowin

"Is this Mars?" "No, it's New Mexico!"


----------



## dcbrown73

This is Mercury transiting the Sun from yesterday. Mercury is the small black dot close to the middle of the picture. Mercury is about 33 million miles from the Sun yet still looks tiny in comparison. (yeah, the Sun is HUGE compared to the planets  )






Here is a NASA animation video of it made from still images from their space based Solar Telescopes.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AhWMOkrzKzs[/ame]


----------



## Floandgary

dcbrown73 said:


> Ouch Jim!
> 
> This was a couple of years ago at the Arecibo Radio Observatory in Puerto Rico. It was a bucket list item that I was lucky enough to check off my bucket list.



HEY!!! Is that Bond ,,,"JAMES BOND" hangin' from that mast???? :<


----------



## cmason1957

My reward after mowing the lawn tonight. Red Mountain Can and a Gurkha Hudson Bay cigar on the deck. The glass is overfilled, but it was left over from last night, when my wife had a glass of it. 

The Red Mountain could use some more age on it, it is about 2 now. But all in all not bad. Great noise and his of cherries and chocolate.


----------



## ColemanM

Haha I was looking for the cigar and realized that it wasn't the wood beam connecting the railing.


----------



## Boatboy24

cmason1957 said:


> My reward after mowing the lawn tonight. Red Mountain Can and a Gurkha Hudson Bay cigar on the deck. The glass is overfilled, but it was left over from last night, when my wife had a glass of it.
> 
> The Red Mountain could use some more age on it, it is about 2 now. But all in all not bad. Great noise and his of cherries and chocolate.



The old Cellar Craft Showcase, or something else? I'm down to 1 or 2 bottles of that kit - damn, it was good!


----------



## vernsgal

someone decided to spend the day in our backyard


----------



## cmason1957

Boatboy24 said:


> The old Cellar Craft Showcase, or something else? I'm down to 1 or 2 bottles of that kit - damn, it was good!



Yep, the old Cellar Craft. I made it and kept quiet about it. For some reason, I had mixed results with it. Some bottles are great, some not so much. No rhyme or reason for it.


----------



## Pete49

*Carpe Diem*

Dinner is served.


----------



## sour_grapes

This is not apropos of anything, but just came across this striking image.

Bison skulls, 1870.


----------



## JohnT

cmason1957 said:


> My reward after mowing the lawn tonight.


 
AHHHHHH! Nothing makes you enjoy life better than a well earned reward!!! 

My best Saturdays go like this..

Wake up early, 
Have some coffee, 
Create list of chores (SWMBO is always ready to help on this) 
Speed through the chores, 
Plan dinner for Saturday and Sunday nights.

go to grocery store and stock up for the week. 

Clean the deck. Nothing more relaxing than having a deck that is tidy and clean. (I guess that my mind can not relax when I look at a mess. A mess represents something that needs to be done. How can anybody relax knowing that something needs to be cleaned? - _does this sound like I need help?_).

Now that everything is done, ease on back and..

Throw on some music. 

Hand wash and dry a clean wine glass. There is something to be said about a insanely clean glass. 

Select wine. usually one of my reds that is at least 4 year old. On the other hand, if it is nice and warm, and it is deck time, one of my Rieslings will do for a start (although I need to stick the Riesling in the freezer for about 15 minutes to get a nice chill on it. Nice to brag about how the wine selection process can take up to 30 minutes.

Set out a platter of fruit/salami/cheese. 

Call the wife out to the deck and relax. Slowly sip through a bottle with her. Enjoy the sunlight as it shines through the wine. Savor the smell of it, the coolness as it first washes over my tongue to be followed by that gift of flavor when everything went right in the winery. Got lots of time, and am in no hurry. Just sip slowly and truly take the time to enjoy it. Times like this reminds me that all of that hard work is well worth it.

After an hour, select another bottle and start cooking dinner. Some wine for the food, and some wine for the cook.

Eat dinner and, when it gets dark, head inside for a deep sleep (the sleep of the content). 

Before nodding off, offer a little prayer to the man upstairs for the gift of life. 

.....Sorry for the rambling post. You just got me thinking. I have not done this yet this year. We have had either rain or it has been too cold. It is supposed to be raining again this weekend.


----------



## dcbrown73

vernsgal said:


> someone decided to spend the day in our backyard



Did you give him a bear hug?


----------



## dcbrown73

sour_grapes said:


> This is not apropos of anything, but just came across this striking image.
> 
> Bison skulls, 1870.



Are those animal skulls?

EDIT: sorry, just saw the Bison skull text.


----------



## dcbrown73

An odd picture to twist your brain.


----------



## dcbrown73

Good morning.


----------



## barbiek

Just one of my blackberry plants and their all loaded!


----------



## barbiek

Another one looks like blackberry wine is on the agenda!


----------



## ibglowin

Is this heaven? ............ No, its Albuquerque, NM!


----------



## dcbrown73

With life. Sometimes you're just going along for the ride.


----------



## hounddawg

Dexter the smallest natural cattle in the world,,
mr. McGowan is 34 inches, and already got 3 caves from him so far with 3 on the way


----------



## benaway

jswordy said:


> Looks like y'all need some goats or sheep! LOL - I love seeing foxes. Snapped this guy on the beach at Dauphin Island, AL, last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UNDER EDIT: I'm assuming that's a fox in benaway's pic. That was my first take on it, but on further review he has some bobcat-like looks to him, too, in that light.





the bob cat is hiding in the long grass gonna jump out and get you !

run over a stump, broke the spindle that holds the blade.

it is ordered, when it arrives, i get to install it, then mow the lawn

looking forward to it, NOT!!


----------



## JohnT

*yes master!!!!!*


----------



## dcbrown73

Interesting finds in the supermarket.


----------



## JohnT

Perhaps a bit dishonest, but I would be tempted to empty that display case (1.89 for ground beef is a steal!)


----------



## dcbrown73

JohnT said:


> Perhaps a bit dishonest, but I would be tempted to empty that display case (1.89 for ground beef is a steal!)



When I left Texas back in 2005, I was paying about $2 for a pound of ground beef. When I arrived in NY, the price was over $5! That (and many other things) was a bit of sticker shock.


----------



## jswordy

hounddawg said:


> Dexter the smallest natural cattle in the world,,
> mr. McGowan is 34 inches, and already got 3 caves from him so far with 3 on the way



Bitchin' chest scar, too!


----------



## jswordy

benaway said:


> the bob cat is hiding in the long grass gonna jump out and get you !
> 
> run over a stump, broke the spindle that holds the blade.
> 
> it is ordered, when it arrives, i get to install it, then mow the lawn
> 
> looking forward to it, NOT!!



Dang small - must be a young-un. They grow a lot bigger here.

I hear ya. Mower always breaks when the grass is growing fastest. When it gets 99 out and it is all dried up, thing will run just fine.


----------



## mikewatkins727

Might nor be too good nowadays. That stuff's two years old!!!


----------



## ibglowin

Little known fact. Only the state of Florida has more lightening strikes than New Mexico! This was shot just a few miles from my house.


----------



## dcbrown73

One of my other hobbies. A hobby that is more expensive than winemaking, (discussion from another thread) though not as expensive as wine itself on a year by year basis! Hopefully, the winemaking will change that fact.

I have a Taylor Big Baby acoustic too, but it didn't make it in this image. These are:


2016 Gibson Les Paul Standard in Ebony Black.
2010 Ibanez RG2550E Prestige in Galaxy White.
2014 Fender Stratocaster American Deluxe in Sienna Sunburst.


----------



## ibglowin

You would get along very well with Chris Gorman. LOL



dcbrown73 said:


> One of my other hobbies. A hobby that is more expensive than winemaking, (discussion from another thread) though not as expensive as wine itself on a year by year basis! Hopefully, the winemaking will change that fact.
> 
> I have a Taylor Big Baby acoustic too, but it didn't make it in this image. These are:
> 
> 
> 2016 Gibson Les Paul Standard in Ebony Black.
> 2010 Ibanez RG2550E Prestige in Galaxy White.
> 2014 Fender Stratocaster American Deluxe in Sienna Sunburst.


----------



## jswordy

Just stay the HELL outta my wine!


----------



## dcbrown73

jswordy said:


> Just stay the HELL outta my wine!



Squirrels were always our problem with the bird feeders. I used to love greasing up the poles and watching them try to climb them.


----------



## Boatboy24

The beginning of the day, and the end of the day.


----------



## hounddawg

no offence but just where did you say your wine is, and not really for any reason in particular but when are you gone and whats your dogs name and does he like fresh hamburger or should I bring him farm fresh steaks , just curious you know just small talk, TRUST ME
DAWG:: 





jswordy said:


> Just stay the HELL outta my wine!


----------



## dcbrown73

This is my Golden Retriever Gracie. (named after George Burn's wife, so I could tell her, Say Goodnight Gracie)

This picture is from the first time she discovered playing in mud. I think she was between six and nine months old at the time.


----------



## Tnuscan

jswordy said:


> Just stay the HELL outta my wine!



Looks like that large rodent tripped over a recumbent bike in the dark too.


----------



## Boatboy24

..........


----------



## Boatboy24

A few more pics from our trip, now that we're back to the dreary reality that is DC weather in May of 2016. Left Clearwater Beach earlier and it was 82 and sunny. Here at home, rain - steady rain and 55. Ugh. Still good to be home and great to be back with the kids. It was a very nice break though and we had a lot of fun. We were jet skiing Friday morning and were overtaken by a thunderstorm while out in the middle of the bay. In the heavy rain (before the worst of it) we had to make a bee line for a nearby low bridge and take cover under there for about half an hour. Went parasailing on Saturday. And I ate more Mahi and Grouper than I have in the last 3 years combined.


----------



## ceeaton

Jim, looks like you two had way too much fun. Will deflect my significant other from viewing your posts, or she may expect me to arrange a nice trip like you've had for our 20th anniversary next year.

Thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------



## dcbrown73

Nice pics Jim! Looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## dcbrown73

I need one of these on my balcony.


----------



## Boatboy24

dcbrown73 said:


> I need one of these on my balcony.



Name that wine.


----------



## Kraffty

DMB, Dreaming Tree, Crush maybe? Cab?


----------



## Boatboy24

Kraffty said:


> DMB, Dreaming Tree, Crush maybe? Cab?



I should have known you'd be on top of that.


----------



## Kraffty

yup, aug. 26, chula vista, tickets, hotel, wine ready to roll. I think it'll be our 6th time at that venue.


----------



## Boatboy24

Kraffty said:


> yup, aug. 26, chula vista, tickets, hotel, wine ready to roll. I think it'll be our 6th time at that venue.



I am skipping this year. They're playing here Sat, June 18th; which is my Mom's birthday.


----------



## dcbrown73

Kraffty said:


> yup, aug. 26, chula vista, tickets, hotel, wine ready to roll. I think it'll be our 6th time at that venue.



Chula Vista you say? 

I lived in Imperial Beach for a short time in the early 80s and used to walk to the Chula Vista Boys Club.


----------



## Kraffty

My Great great Grandfather was a woodworker hobbyist and left behind a few pretty nice pieces which are now sprinkled throughout the family. My two brothers and I ended up with a table each and I recently received a mirror which I've coveted since I was young. All are signed and dated and the mirror was made in 1902 and the table in 1930. I just think they are beautiful and they make me smile every time I walk in or out the front door. The style doesn't match anything else we have but our re-decorating is going so eclectic that I think it works just fine. Hopefully the group Pic of details shows up, I think it's all the intricate work that makes these so great.
Mike


----------



## cmason1957

Kraffty said:


> yup, aug. 26, chula vista, tickets, hotel, wine ready to roll. I think it'll be our 6th time at that venue.



They will be here in St. Louis on Sunday. Got tickets for daughter's, husband, wife and me. Can't wait to hear them again. Time 8, I think.


----------



## jswordy

Taking a pause from a "vacation" week of backbreaking farm work to post a few pix.

New fence...









Backyard...













Blueberries...





Etc ...









Time to hit it again. Pastures to mow...


----------



## Kraffty

Looks like "Another day in paradise" Jim.
Mike


----------



## JohnT

Looks like heaven to me Jim!


----------



## Tnuscan

Some folks just have it made. The cats probably thinking... "is he passed out or what"?


----------



## jswordy

*Happy Memorial Day Weekend!!!*


----------



## JohnT

Over the weekend, we went to the Culpepper annex of the Smithsonian Air aand Space museum. 

A really cool museum! Not only do they have the Enola Gay, but also an SR71 blackbird. The most impressive exhibit, however, was the Space Shuttle Discovery (which I saw launch in 2007 (STS 120).

Seeing the shuttle gave me mixed emotions. It cost 1.7 billion dollars to build, was fully functional, and there is no replacement to continue the American manned space program (at least not built anyway). I found it slightly depressing to see it in a museum. 

It was cool, however to get up close to the shuttle, a lot closer that I could ever get while the ship was in use. They did not "clean" the shuttle as they would after each mission, so you could see the scorching that happened during reentry. 

Here are a couple of pics...


----------



## dcbrown73

Very nice John. They have the Enterprise shuttle here in New York City on board the USS Intrepid Aircraft Carrier which is now a museum. It's cool because of course. It's named Enterprise and first of it's kind, though the Enterprise was a prototype and never launched. (Not so cool.) They also have an SR-71 Blackbird a board the Intrepid also.

On a side note, I thought I heard somewhere the Enola Gay was no longer on display. (I know they cycle out different things to put on display from their enormous collection)


----------



## JohnT

The Enola Gay was on display when I visited it.


----------



## Boatboy24

JohnT said:


> Over the weekend, we went to the Culpepper annex of the Smithsonian Air aand Space museum.




You mean Chantilly, not Culpeper, right? Udvar-Hazy Air and Space by Dulles Airport? JOHN!!! You were 5 minutes from my house!!!


----------



## JohnT

Boatboy24 said:


> You mean Chantilly, not Culpeper, right? Udvar-Hazy Air and Space by Dulles Airport? JOHN!!! You were 5 minutes from my house!!!


 
It was like an hour's drive from culpepper. Next time I go I will let you know so that you can arrange to be out of town that week


----------



## Boatboy24

JohnT said:


> It was like an hour's drive from culpepper. Next time I go I will let you know so that you can arrange to be out of town that week



Yep. 5 Minutes away. Coming from Culpepper, you drove within a mile and a half of Broad Run Cellars (aka Chateau Boatboy). I live just off Rte 28.


----------



## TXWineDuo

FYI,
talking planes.... from the very fast SR71 to the very slow Solar Impulse in Lehigh Valley, Pennsylvania. Very impressive wing span when you stand next to it, go see it if you can.

http://www.solarimpulse.com/

TXWineDuo


----------



## dcbrown73

TXWineDuo said:


> FYI,
> talking planes.... from the very fast SR71 to the very slow Solar Impulse in Lehigh Valley, Pennsylvania. Very impressive wing span when you stand next to it, go see it if you can.
> 
> http://www.solarimpulse.com/
> 
> TXWineDuo



I'm been following this. Not closely, but when I listen to my morning news updates, I listen for the status. Last I heard they were in PA.


----------



## ibglowin

Santa fe sunset.........


----------



## olusteebus

Looks good. Those orange flowers grow wild on the roadside here in Alabama


----------



## bkisel

Took my first decent hike since moving to PA. A group of seven people and 3 dogs met together to hike ~9.3 miles
South on the Mid-State Trail starting from Elkhorn Run.


----------



## bchilders

*Honey Bee invasion*

I noticed a few honey bees entering behind the chimney about 4 weeks ago and now we have a local bee keeper trying to coax them out. Smoking them out did not work so he setup a one way wire cone and a new home for them. He just emptied this box last night and put back up to catch the rest. Of course it had to be near the top of the second story window. Too bad there is not enough honey to get any. The hive is too young and stressed from the extraction.


----------



## bkisel

Good luck with getting rid of those critters.

Looks like rather old construction. About how old is that structure?


----------



## the_rayway

It's my Wee Man's birthday today - 4 years old! That means I've been making wine for about 4.5 years


----------



## the_rayway

Here's an action shot of the ice cream eating


----------



## ColemanM

I'm always amazed at how children sleep in the car.


----------



## ColemanM

The pious family shot [emoji16]


----------



## Boatboy24

ColemanM said:


> The pious family shot [emoji16]View attachment 29452



Gee, where in the world could you guys be?

Nice shot.


----------



## ibglowin

Looks like a good time was has by ALL! 



ColemanM said:


> The pious family shot [emoji16]


----------



## PierreR

Well, it says any photo. This is one of my other passions. Been testing a new rifle. Second photo is a group at 500 meters.


----------



## dcbrown73

The Connecticut Star Party is coming soon. (though I don't think it's happening in Connecticut this year!)

So that got me to look back at my pictures. Figured I would share one.

This one is a morning shot from the 2014 Connecticut Star Party. (I didn't make it to the 2015 party)


----------



## ibglowin

Storm moving into ABQ last night.


----------



## Boatboy24

This little critter came out of the woods yesterday and would not leave my nephew's side.


----------



## the_rayway

The Uni (where I work) did up a float for 2016 PRIDE. Looks great! Seems like there was a fantastic turnout as well. 

Unfortunately, I had a bridal shower to attend, so we weren't able to check it out as a family.


----------



## bkisel

Finally got back into hiking since moving to PA last July. Here are two vista shots taken with my cell phone (I need to bring my camera next time).

1. Last Tuesday. From the Mid State Trail near Elkhorn Run...

2. Last Saturday. Taken above Blackwell at Gillespie Point...


----------



## ibglowin

One more from the other night....... ABQ, NM


----------



## ibglowin

White Sands, NM (of course)


----------



## JohnT

Holy Cow!!! you folks take some pretty amazing photos!


----------



## jswordy

Came down with West Nile (about 3 in 10 people mount a defense to it when the skeeter bites ya, the rest get off with no illness - it's just part of living in the South; yes, I do use OFF Deep Woods every trip out the door, and this one got me just above the ear in the hairline, and I ain't putting no OFF in my hair.) Ran a 101.5 Friday night, Saturday and Sunday. Took Monday off work.

Anyway, I was heading to the bedroom yesterday afternoon for more nap time when I saw and snapped this dude through the window.





Posted it to Facebook and one of my friends commented: "So... the squirrel has an addiction?"



That made me feel a lot better for a bit! Back at work now but it will be a week yet before all the muscle aches and blah feeling go away.


----------



## jswordy

JohnT said:


> Over the weekend, we went to the Culpepper annex of the Smithsonian Air aand Space museum.
> 
> A really cool museum! Not only do they have the Enola Gay, but also an SR71 blackbird. The most impressive exhibit, however, was the Space Shuttle Discovery (which I saw launch in 2007 (STS 120).
> 
> Seeing the shuttle gave me mixed emotions. It cost 1.7 billion dollars to build, was fully functional, and there is no replacement to continue the American manned space program (at least not built anyway). I found it slightly depressing to see it in a museum.
> 
> It was cool, however to get up close to the shuttle, a lot closer that I could ever get while the ship was in use. They did not "clean" the shuttle as they would after each mission, so you could see the scorching that happened during reentry.
> 
> Here are a couple of pics...



You need to come here: http://rocketcenter.com/b/?utm_expi...Wy-D_w.1&utm_referrer=https://www.google.com/

I can see a Saturn rocket from my building. Cool thing to eat a banquet dinner under this...





Cmon down!


----------



## JohnT

jswordy said:


> You need to come here: http://rocketcenter.com/b/?utm_expi...Wy-D_w.1&utm_referrer=https://www.google.com/
> 
> Cmon down!


 
I always wanted to see rocket city! I have been to the Kennedy Space center and also the Johnson Space centers. At Kennedy, they built a Saturn 5 pavilion where you can walk under one of the left over Saturn 5s. What an impressive piece of engineering, even by today's standards!


----------



## jswordy

JohnT said:


> I always wanted to see rocket city! I have been to the Kennedy Space center and also the Johnson Space centers. At Kennedy, they built a Saturn 5 pavilion where you can walk under one of the left over Saturn 5s. What an impressive piece of engineering, even by today's standards!



Yeah, we got a shuttle, Saturn, other rockets, SR-71, Space Station module, space amusement rides, Space Camp program for kids, etc. etc....


----------



## jswordy

Here's a pretty cool shot we did for a UAH magazine of a guy who used to work for NASA and is now an eminent scholar at UAH. This was taken on the second floor balcony of a building across campus from the rocket location, so it turned out really neat, I thought.


----------



## JohnT

ok, consider it added to my bucket list. i also hear that there is a really nice wine culture down there. when i do go, perhaps we could meet up?


----------



## ibglowin

Sunset at the Tipis.


----------



## jswordy

JohnT said:


> ok, consider it added to my bucket list. i also hear that there is a really nice wine culture down there. when i do go, perhaps we could meet up?



Sure but I don't know about the wine culture. There is a very nice craft beer culture.


----------



## GreginND

Ever wonder how much of an ingredient it takes to make one bottle of wine? My rhubarb wine has about 1 pound of rhubarb in every bottle. They say a picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## dcbrown73

GreginND said:


> Ever wonder how much of an ingredient it takes to make one bottle of wine? My rhubarb wine has about 1 pound of rhubarb in every bottle. They say a picture is worth a thousand words.



I don't know what it is, but that is just a great picture of your product. The colors and everything work really well.


----------



## mennyg19

My first pic will be My son. He's 5 months old tomorrow


----------



## Boatboy24

@GreginND: you should find a way to blow some sulfite fumes into that bottle, then cork it and display in the winery.


----------



## GreginND

Boatboy24 said:


> @GreginND: you should find a way to blow some sulfite fumes into that bottle, then cork it and display in the winery.



Nice idea, but it would rot. I am going to make a poster and hang it in the winery.


----------



## dcbrown73

This is an animated gif I found on Google Plus. I thought given the subject matter, it was appropriate.


----------



## JohnT

There is no way that is real. Note how the champagne bottle does not move at all when the ball strikes it....


----------



## dcbrown73

JohnT said:


> There is no way that is real. Note how the champagne bottle does not move at all when the ball strikes it....



You would have to be a nut job to hold that. People can be accurate with a golf ball, but not like that. The odds are just as good they hit your hand as they hit the cork top.


----------



## Boatboy24

JohnT said:


> There is no way that is real. Note how the champagne bottle does not move at all when the ball strikes it....



But it does move.


----------



## JohnT

Boatboy24 said:


> But it does move.


 
It looks like it is just being balanced in her hand. If a golf ball hit it, I would expect that there should be more movement than that.


----------



## ibglowin

100% sure that some video editing magic occurred here but its still fun to watch.


----------



## dralarms

MonteroRed said:


> Blueberry pomegranate ready
> View attachment 7777



I love me some blueberry pom.


----------



## geek

GreginND said:


> Ever wonder how much of an ingredient it takes to make one bottle of wine? My rhubarb wine has about 1 pound of rhubarb in every bottle. They say a picture is worth a thousand words.




I really like that picture..!!


----------



## ibglowin

Ceremonial Cave at Bandelier National Monument


----------



## ibglowin

Bisti Badlands South of Farmington, NM


----------



## dcbrown73

From White Silo Winery in Connecticut.


----------



## ibglowin

Approaching storm. Abiquiu, New Mexico.


----------



## ibglowin

Were not all desert. We have mountain streams as well. This is a portion of the Jemez river about an hour away from me.


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Were not all desert. We have mountain streams as well. This is a portion of the Jemez river about an hour away from me.



I just grabbed my Fly Fishing gear, I'll be there in three days...


----------



## Tnuscan

ceeaton said:


> I just grabbed my Fly Fishing gear, I'll be there in three days...



Stop by and get me I know a shortcut.


----------



## ibglowin

Plenty of fly fishing. Rivers are not as big as Wyoming or Montana but nice fish none the less.

New Mexico's Best Fly Fishing Rivers & Streams



ceeaton said:


> I just grabbed my Fly Fishing gear, I'll be there in three days...


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Plenty of fly fishing. Rivers are not as big as Wyoming or Montana but nice fish none the less.
> 
> New Mexico's Best Fly Fishing Rivers & Streams



Remember, I'm in PA. You can wade across most trout streams with three or four steps, just lot's of them. Never have fished West of the PA/Ohio line, someday when I grow up I'll get a chance to travel and fish. My older brother did a float trip in Alaska many moons ago and just loved it.


----------



## ibglowin

Big Horn Sheep. Yea, we got that.....


----------



## geek

Those pics are outstanding, where do you copy them from? lol


----------



## ibglowin

From here!

NM Life


----------



## geek

'Kool' pics!!


----------



## ceeaton

An image of me about to enjoy my dinner. I feel really old after I viewed this image. Sometimes age creeps up on us. I guess I've been too busy to realize I'm getting old. Four kids will do that to you. I don't think I ever had time for a mid-life crisis, so maybe this is it a bit late. Oh heck, they say you are as old as you feel. I'm feeling about 25, so maybe I should stop taking pictures of myself and looking in the mirror....yea, that's it, that's the plan.


----------



## jgmann67

Lounging after our anniversary dinner. *yawn*


----------



## Runningwolf

ceeaton said:


> I'm feeling about 25,



I feel the same way at times myself until I try to hangout with them then I feel 60 again!


----------



## bchilders

Had a good time yesterday at Grapestompers home wine maker showcase. My Apple Riesling took first place in the fruit wine category.


----------



## JohnT

Congratulations! Way to go!


----------



## bkisel

Wife and I started out for a morning walk the other day. Looked up into the sky to catch these unusual cloud formations...


----------



## the_rayway

My daughter and her artwork.


----------



## jswordy

Well, they won't starve this winter...


----------



## jswordy

My 1993 Sentra daily driver needed another oil change...


----------



## roger80465

jswordy said:


> My 1993 Sentra daily driver needed another oil change...



Always the over achiever.


----------



## Kraffty

And with the first day of summer yesterday, fire season was off to a great start. Both the "Fish" and "Reservoir" Fires burning about 10 and 5 miles from our house. Up to about 5000 acres today and zero containment. Luckily no structures in it's path right now.
Mike


----------



## ibglowin

I feel for you. We have had the "Dog Head" Fire burning for about a week now. Last I heard it was 19000 acres and 9% contained. It is located in the Monzano mountains south of ABQ. We are extremely HOT and DRY with this heat we have had the last week or so.


----------



## ceeaton

jswordy said:


> My 1993 Sentra daily driver needed another oil change...



Getting close to my 1998 Subaru Forester I had to jettison in early 2013 (needed a new exhaust system). I do miss that car, especially when it gets nasty out on the road.


----------



## jswordy

ceeaton said:


> Getting close to my 1998 Subaru Forester I had to jettison in early 2013 (needed a new exhaust system). I do miss that car, especially when it gets nasty out on the road.



Not near the end yet, at least if a friend's 94 Sentra with 685,000 - yes, that is correct - is any indication. Fingers crossed, cuz a small car now costs what my F150 cost me back in 2001.


----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


> Not near the end yet, at least if a friend's 94 Sentra with 685,000 - yes, that is correct - is any indication. Fingers crossed, cuz a small car now costs what my F150 cost me back in 2001.



And a new F150 will cost you what some people paid for their house in 2001.


----------



## Sage

Had a laugh watching the NBA draft. Chev ad says a Silerado costs $38,000 well equiped. About what I paid for my 2012 F150. The funny part...my F150 is now worth around $45,000. No, that's not a typo... look up F150 Raptor. It just turned 40,000 miles, my last F150 got to 238,000 when it ate a valve and I'm hoping the new one makes that.....by then, I'll be watching daisy roots grow and my son will be driving it.


----------



## Boatboy24

Sage said:


> Had a laugh watching the NBA draft. Chev ad says a Silerado costs $38,000 well equiped. About what I paid for my 2012 F150. The funny part...my F150 is now worth around $45,000. No, that's not a typo... look up F150 Raptor. It just turned 40,000 miles, my last F150 got to 238,000 when it ate a valve and I'm hoping the new one makes that.....by then, I'll be watching daisy roots grow and my son will be driving it.



I'd say your Raptor is a tad beyond 'well equipped'.


----------



## jswordy

Sage said:


> Had a laugh watching the NBA draft. Chev ad says a Silerado costs $38,000 well equiped. About what I paid for my 2012 F150. The funny part...my F150 is now worth around $45,000. No, that's not a typo... look up F150 Raptor. It just turned 40,000 miles, my last F150 got to 238,000 when it ate a valve and I'm hoping the new one makes that.....by then, I'll be watching daisy roots grow and my son will be driving it.



I look at truck prices all the time, since I live in a farming area and so I can't avoid them. Amazing. My '01 F150 has not been the most economical to run, a lot of cheaply made stuff on it had to be fixed over the years (Jacques Nasser was Ford prez then and was hammering suppliers to make it cheaper, cheaper), but it has 190,000 on it and I'd pay $20,000 MORE now for the same truck than I paid in 2000 for the '01. I'll keep it awhile longer. If the engine goes, I'll short or long block it.

I used to be comfortable, until the crash. For a guy like me who is still tapped out from the job he lost in the wake of the economic crash, new vehicle prices are insane. I read that the typical - TYPICAL - car loan now is 6 years, and they started a year ago offering 8-year loans. Man, by the time an 8-year note is paid, you could almost buy two cars with the total outlay, and the car it's on is worth a tiny percentage of the outlay.

If I had had those kinds of loans when I lost my job and then had to take a huge pay cut to get a new job, I would have had to go bankrupt. I know people do it, I am just not comfortable mortgaging my future earnings to have something now that will wear out and depreciate. I follow the old advice: The best way to double your money is to fold it over and put it back in your pocket.


----------



## dcbrown73

The Easter Bunny appeared in the sky from my balcony last night.


----------



## ceeaton

dcbrown73 said:


> The Easter Bunny appeared in the sky from my balcony last night.



It's nice to see you give the hired help a nice place to live (there in the distance under Peter Cottontail).


----------



## ColemanM

I see two things that could make you look 25 again in that picture Craig. First, a nice beard trim to the frame the face, show off that grey you got going on (I'd have it too if I got more that three whiskers). Next, bump that 9oz wine glass up to a 22oz glass and BAM!! Keg stands and strip clubs. Wait, ok carboy stands and car pools?


----------



## Boatboy24

A friend of mine sent this to me last night. Always nice when someone enjoys your wine.


----------



## ceeaton

ColemanM said:


> I see two things that could make you look 25 again in that picture Craig. First, a nice beard trim to the frame the face, show off that grey you got going on (I'd have it too if I got more that three whiskers). Next, bump that 9oz wine glass up to a 22oz glass and BAM!! Keg stands and strip clubs. Wait, ok carboy stands and car pools?



I like the 22 oz glass idea, I'll have to implement that one. I decided the only thing I can do to attempt to look younger than 50 is to loose 60 to 75 lbs, so that's what I'm trying. Minus 5 lbs so far and counting, that picture gave me my motivation (strange that the idea of the health benefits and feeling better lose to the vanity of how I look to others).


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> A friend of mine sent this to me last night. Always nice when someone enjoys your wine.


 I'm letting the one you gave me "gather some dust" as your notes state. The color looks really good (and appetizing) in that picture.


----------



## ibglowin

Shiprock, NM


----------



## ColemanM

I've got a anglianico that I'd like you to gather dust on Craig. I'll have to get all you info in the fall when kids are back in school and life goes back to normal.


----------



## jswordy

Bad storm action Saturday night. We got off with a bunch of tree damage - I just finished that fence smashed by a topped maple on Memorial Day weekend! - but east of us it was really bad. New distillery less than two years old had half the roof ripped off its barrel building and a third of the roof ripped off the production plant. It's about 2 miles east of me. Lots of hue oaks ripped out of the ground, lots of roof ripped off barns and outbuildings. Might have been EF0 or EF1 tornados that did not touch down. 

At my house, I watched the back yard and the weather vane was saying wind straight out of the east (wrong direction for a storm), but my 40-year-old, 50-foot-tall pecan tree was bent solidly north. Sustained winds of 30-35 mph with frequent gusts to 50+ mph for abut 10 minutes. Wish I had grabbed my camera. It was the worst sustained winds I have seen in 25 years here, and landfall hurricanes sometimes pass through here. Wow, got lucky. I'll have it all cleaned and fixed up in a few weeks.

Before...


----------



## ibglowin

Downpour! ABQ, NM


----------



## Rodnboro

My wife bought me this for Valentine's Day in 2015. I opened it today on my birthday. Really good wine.


----------



## Boatboy24

Rodnboro said:


> View attachment 29876
> 
> My wife bought me this for Valentine's Day in 2015. I opened it today on my birthday. Really good wine.



Happy Birthday!! Love that stuff. But you're robbing the cradle.  Get another and let it sit for 3+ years. 

The Prisoner's original winemaker (Dave Phinney) is no longer there (they are still very good wines though). He's onto a new project: http://www.locationswine.com

Also good stuff. I've had France and Spain. Need to try some more.


----------



## bkisel

This rattlesnake insisted on the right-away during this morning's hike. We agreed and gave it a wide birth after taking some pictures...


----------



## ceeaton

Okay Bill, where was today's hike? All the trails in your area look the same, I love it up in your neck of the woods!


----------



## ibglowin

bkisel said:


> This rattlesnake insisted on the right-away during this morning's hike. We agreed and gave it a wide birth after taking some pictures...




At least except for the one guy who wants to get just a little closer, a little closer.....


----------



## bkisel

ceeaton said:


> Okay Bill, where was today's hike? All the trails in your area look the same, I love it up in your neck of the woods!



Upper Mill Run Trail. It is a little used trail that is about 5 files West of Wellsboro and perhaps 4 miles north of Route 6. Turned out to be a 6.7 mile hike according to two of the GPSs. In spite of three of the hikers carrying GPS we managed to loose the unmarked trail several times and had to do some bushwhacking.


----------



## bkisel

ibglowin said:


> At least except for the one guy who wants to get just a little closer, a little closer.....



That would be our fearless 82 year old trail boss/leader/organizer, Daryl Warren.


----------



## Wineenthusiast

*Trying to identify*

Have these growing in my back yard. I know they are very high in sugar, wanted to identify the grape. Any help


----------



## dralarms

Wineenthusiast said:


> Have these growing in my back yard. I know they are very high in sugar, wanted to identify the grape. Any help



Wild muscadines?


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> At least except for the one guy who wants to get just a little closer, a little closer.....



Silly human. That's what zoom lenses are for.


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> Downpour! ABQ, NM



Mike, I'm sure it's a combination of your picturesque landscape, and certainly your proficiency behind the lens, I always enjoy your photos.


----------



## ibglowin

I wish I could take credit for these but I just share these from a FB Page called NM Life. You can see the photographers watermark credit in the top of the photo. Just proud to call this place home for the last 30 years!


----------



## Johnd

LOL!! Never noticed the watermark just thought you were a badass photographer!


----------



## ceeaton

Johnd said:


> LOL!! Never noticed the watermark just thought you were a badass photographer!



I think he is just a badass wine maker who I for one am glad calls this site "home". Mike, your images are always awe inspiring and I love sharing them with the people in here at work, even if you don't take all of them.


----------



## ibglowin

I live in one of the poorest States in the US. If it were not for State government and the two National Labs located here we would probably qualify as a third world country....... Tourism is one industry that we can always use more of. The movie industry found us years ago and that is growing nicely as long as you give them their tax credits at least...... LOL 

Some of the biggest box office flops (Batman vs Superman) in the last few years were all filmed right here in NM! 


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUhXostcdC4[/ame]


----------



## ceeaton

Your videos/music selection is pretty good too. That was pretty well done. Thank you for posting that.


----------



## ceeaton

As I was weed wacking the back of the house, I found a daylilly that I forgot I planted, about 20+ years ago. Will be moving this and a few other desirable plants to the front yard once I get my porch rebuilt.


----------



## Julie

*Birds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

So this is my mulberry tree. It is loaded with mulberries but do you think I'm going to get any for winemaking! I don't think so, every feakin Robin within a 100 mile radius lives in that dam tree!!!!!!!!!!!!! They are eating them when they are only half ripe and th little baztards are dropping the unripe part into my pool!


----------



## ibglowin

You need a big honking net of sorts to at least keep em out of part of them!

We have a couple of them in the neighborhood. MESSIEST damn tree I have ever seen. They are both out right by the sidewalks and were put there from bird droppings I am sure. The sidewalks are completely covered purple with them.



Julie said:


> It is loaded with mulberries but do you think I'm going to get any for winemaking!


----------



## Kraffty

Our former daughter in law sent out the a really funny announcement to family and friends. Her and her new husband are have another baby! He's in the bottom right corner along with their dog.
We're heading out to Montana for a visit with the grandkids and them next month, can't hardly wait.
Mike


----------



## Boatboy24

That's hilarious!


----------



## Runningwolf

Kraffty said:


> Our former daughter in law sent out the a really funny announcement to family and friends. Her and her new husband are have another baby! He's in the bottom right corner along with their dog.
> We're heading out to Montana for a visit with the grandkids and them next month, can't hardly wait.
> Mike



Mike..former daughter in law? You look as young as her!


----------



## ibglowin

LOL......


----------



## cmason1957

Guess what I used to cook supper with tonight? My wife's dog thinks those rib and brisket juices can't be beat


----------



## dcbrown73

Kraffty said:


> Our former daughter in law sent out the a really funny announcement to family and friends. Her and her new husband are have another baby! He's in the bottom right corner along with their dog.
> We're heading out to Montana for a visit with the grandkids and them next month, can't hardly wait.
> Mike


----------



## TXWineDuo

cmason1957 said:


> Guess what I used to cook supper with tonight? My wife's dog thinks those rib and brisket juices can't be beat



Um charcoal with some hickory smoke?
I use pecan on brisket and hickory/apple on the ribs.
TXWineDuo


----------



## CheerfulHeart

@Kraffty...That is an absolutely hilarious and brilliant announcement!  Love it! Best wishes to all!


----------



## geek

The ladies in the house made printed my wine trademark on tee shirts


----------



## Boatboy24

Very nice. I hope you're getting royalties.


----------



## ColemanM

Letting the little one drive


----------



## Johnd

Sitting on the ship, in the mighty Miss., ready to get home!


----------



## ibglowin

First Dahlia of the Summer!


----------



## geek

These guys are nuts.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> These guys are nuts.
> 
> View attachment 29987



You are absolutely right. That refrigerator is only half full!


----------



## ibglowin

Looks like Beer and Brats!


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> You are absolutely right. That refrigerator is only half full!




Yeah..!!!! [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> These guys are nuts.
> 
> View attachment 29987



That's not even enough for me on the weekend, how could I possibly share?


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> First Dahlia of the Summer!



When that gets fully open, that's gonna be one heck of an impressive dahlia!


----------



## ibglowin

Cool Drone shot from last nights 4th of July Fireworks (pre) event at Overlook Park which is about a 5 min walk from my house.


----------



## GreginND

The fireworks were quite impressive.


----------



## jswordy

Some of my friends at a Saturday July 4th Weekend dinner gathering fueled by Harvest Sunset Wine and American Marzen beer... a great time! Potluck with a 24-pound turkey as the centerpiece. Mmm. (Note to self: Next time, tell people you are going to take their photo first...)


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

GreginND said:


> The fireworks were quite impressive.
> 
> View attachment 30010
> 
> 
> View attachment 30011
> 
> 
> View attachment 30012
> 
> 
> View attachment 30013
> 
> 
> View attachment 30014



Love the rainbow shot!!!!


----------



## wineforfun

All from a recent visit to my son's out in Winter Park, CO. These pics are from our hike up to Crater Lake near Grand Lake, CO. Lone Eagle Peak. 15 mi. out and back hike. 7 1/2 hrs. Long day.


----------



## jswordy

wineforfun said:


> All from a recent visit to my son's out in Winter Park, CO. These pics are from our hike up to Crater Lake near Grand Lake, CO. Lone Eagle Peak. 15 mi. out and back hike. 7 1/2 hrs. Long day.



Beautiful. Love Colorado, used to go there every summer for 10 years to trout fish. I always thought I'd end up living there. Life happened.


----------



## jswordy

A friend's daughter is stationed in Italy. He just left there, after spending time with her Italian friends. They have a private vineyard and live in a winery house that was built in 1680.





Many of the beams are circa 1680.









This sink was made in 1680.





The vats!





They feasted. This is the first picture he shared, and I commented that I didn't see any labels on the bottles, so then he shared the others later.


----------



## the_rayway

Holidays! So much fun this week


----------



## ibglowin

Lightening storm, Deming, NM


----------



## ceeaton

Some purple echinacea that finally decided to bloom.

What a nice day, the picture can't do justice but I was looking for the monofiliment holding up the clouds (never did see it).


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Some purple echinacea that finally decided to bloom.
> 
> What a nice day, the picture can't do justice but I was looking for the monofiliment holding up the clouds (never did see it).



AKA: Coneflowers? 

We have a ton in our yard and I've been admiring them the last week or so (and all the bumblebees they attract). Went out to pick some today for a bouquet for the Mrs. and they've past their peak.


----------



## jswordy

ceeaton said:


> Some purple echinacea that finally decided to bloom.



A great medicinal! We grow them, too.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> AKA: Coneflowers?
> 
> We have a ton in our yard and I've been admiring them the last week or so (and all the bumblebees they attract). Went out to pick some today for a bouquet for the Mrs. and they've past their peak.



Yes, coneflowers is a more common name. I moved ours two years ago and they seem to bloom a little later where they are located now, but I get many more blooms per plant, so I guess they are happy. I will leave the seed heads on in the Fall/Winter and the birds will strip most of them off by Spring.


----------



## ibglowin

Canyon Rd, Santa Fe, NM.


----------



## Runningwolf

Lots of color in the yard this time of year


----------



## Runningwolf

Bacchus -Wine God


----------



## ColemanM

Love the canyon road picture. I lived in Santa Fe for a summer when I was 12? Electric avenue by Eddie grant played on the radio every 15 minutes. Oh what good memories!


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Canyon Rd, Santa Fe, NM.




Really like it!! For a wine label [emoji4]


----------



## 3274mike

Just a few pictures of a carboy bomb don't usually ferment in a carboy it was an experiment gone bad coffee pushed up into neck blocking airlock


----------



## ibglowin

Runningwolf said:


> Bacchus -Wine God



Looks like tears are flowing down his cheeks as he has no grapes to tend to or look over..........


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> Canyon Rd, Santa Fe, NM.



Love Santa Fe. We have a friend who sells for Sotheby's Real Estate there, so we get the biannual Sotheby's catalog. Oh, it is so sumptuous and beautiful - such a joy to browse through, as long as you do not look at the prices!


----------



## jswordy

Runningwolf said:


> Bacchus -Wine God



Wow, what a lot of detail in your yard! Where is this? A patio like your circular one would be fun here but I would have to put at least a pergola over it or it would be unusable in the summertime. Too hot. Beautiful place!


----------



## jswordy

3274mike said:


> Just a few pictures of a carboy bomb don't usually ferment in a carboy it was an experiment gone bad coffee pushed up into neck blocking airlock



Eeewww... I'll bet that mess was fun to clean up! Hope you avoided getting any cuts.


----------



## Runningwolf

ibglowin said:


> Looks like tears are flowing down his cheeks as he has no grapes to tend to or look over..........



I live too far from Lake Erie (about 20 miles) for growing in decent wine grapes, I don't get the benefit of the temperature zone. I did however put in an orchard of mixed apple and pear trees that will be ready whenever I retire i hope.


----------



## Runningwolf

jswordy said:


> Wow, what a lot of detail in your yard! Where is this? A patio like your circular one would be fun here but I would have to put at least a pergola over it or it would be unusable in the summertime. Too hot. Beautiful place!



I thought about a pergola but decided it would cut down on usable space. I also have a deck that you don't see that steps down onto the patio. I an thinking about covering that with a roof some day.


----------



## geek

What a beautiful thing .... [emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## ibglowin

You seen those giant umbrella's with the heavy bases. Those things are huge ~121ft diameter and angle out to the side. Small footprint and large amount of "movable shade" that retracts and folds up when not in use.



Runningwolf said:


> I thought about a pergola but decided it would cut down on usable space.


----------



## ibglowin

Is this Heaven?








No, this is the Pecos Wilderness in Northern NM!


----------



## Runningwolf

ibglowin said:


> You seen those giant umbrella's with the heavy bases. Those things are huge ~121ft diameter and angle out to the side. Small footprint and large amount of "movable shade" that retracts and folds up when not in use.



Yup, had one when we first put the patio in.


----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> What a beautiful thing .... [emoji106][emoji106]
> 
> View attachment 30127



Sell while you can.


----------



## geek

jswordy said:


> Sell while you can.




Nah...I have a 401k plan anyways but I think the market will stay strong in this election year.
And I'm REALLY liking what I see in my 401k..!!! [emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## geek

Saona Island, the Dominican Republic.
I've been there and the beach is to die for..!!


----------



## barbiek

I took a planter down from hanging on the porch and this is what I found I have a video of it but couldn't get it to download


----------



## dcbrown73

geek said:


> Saona Island, the Dominican Republic.
> I've been there and the beach is to die for..!!
> 
> View attachment 30132
> 
> View attachment 30133



This is an inappropriate picture to post for someone who has no shot at going to a beach right now even though I sorely need the R&R.


----------



## ibglowin

LOL we went to The Bahamas a few years back. Felt like we had the island to ourselves.


----------



## geek

dcbrown73 said:


> This is an inappropriate picture to post for someone who has no shot at going to a beach right now even though I sorely need the R&R.



Take your time 

@ibglowin Beautiful beach.... 

In the Dominican Rep., there's a beach 'sanctuary' called *Bahia de las Aguilas* (Eagles's bay) that has been said to be one of the best beaches in the world. 
The area does not have any resorts as it is considered a 'preserved' area by the government. Nothing can be built commercially or privately in the area. Google it..

I also went there and it is ahhhhhh......just mother nature and a handful of people you can count with the fingers on your hand.... 

.


----------



## wineforfun

geek said:


> What a beautiful thing .... [emoji106][emoji106]
> 
> View attachment 30127



While that is a very nice sight, it only benefits you if you are selling and bought low. 

But I would rather see "green" than "red" on those charts.


----------



## olusteebus

about an hour after sunrise off my dock in Florida yesterday.


----------



## Rocky

geek said:


> Nah...I have a 401k plan anyways but I think the market will stay strong in this election year.
> And I'm REALLY liking what I see in my 401k..!!! [emoji106][emoji106]



Be careful, Varis. The market is high because of ridiculously low interest on government money. There is really no underlying strength that would justify such prices. The whole thing could collapse in the blink of an eye. It has happened many times before.


----------



## JohnT

To think that the market dropped considerably just a few weeks ago (UK pulling out of the EU).


----------



## geek

That is what the 'gamble' is about, at my age, 49, I have to play risky but I think I have a balanced portfolio.


----------



## ibglowin

Sadly it seems that in today's new world reality the only sure stock to invest in are guns and ammo.............


----------



## wineforfun

geek said:


> That is what the 'gamble' is about, at my age, 49, I have to play risky but I think I have a balanced portfolio.



If you are into mutual funds, get index funds. Only way to go in mutuals.


----------



## Rodnboro

Draining my blueberries. Crude, but works.


----------



## jswordy

wineforfun said:


> If you are into mutual funds, get index funds. Only way to go in mutuals.



As far as stock prices, my uncle - a retired stockbroker - told me all I need to know when he said, 'There are only two times a stock has a real price - when you buy it and when you sell it. All that other stuff in between means nothing."

I am normally a very slow and reluctant trader, but I've been selling off stocks on this rise that are up 100 percent or more. The rise should be just about over, but who knows? I am happy to take my profits. Oh, but I might miss more rise? I'm not so greedy as to think 100 percent plus isn't a good profit even if I leave some gain there. And the cash will be sitting there for the next valley.

For the hands-off investor, indexed ETFs are the way to go. Exchange traded funds sell just like stocks, and the fees are very low. Check out Vanguard's offerings for extremely low fees. You can buy the whole market or just sectors of it. They track the performance of the market or sector.

For example, in my IRA account, a successful ETF has been Health Care Select Sector SPDR Fund (XLV). Following the advice of Warren Buffett to be greedy when others are fearful and fearful when others are greedy, I bought it when everyone predicted Obamacare would ruin the health industry. 

After the election, a recession is already baked in. The bull is old by historical standards and I think we will see softer days ahead heading into 2017. It will be a good time to have saved cash on hand for opportunities, I think. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## jswordy

I am a man of simple pleasures. Homestead raise pork chops, peas and carrots, and a home-brewed Marzen lager on Sunday after three days of hard farm work. Heaven.


----------



## Rocky

jswordy said:


> As far as stock prices, my uncle - a retired stockbroker - told me all I need to know when he said, 'There are only two times a stock has a real price - when you buy it and when you sell it. All that other stuff in between means nothing."
> 
> I am normally a very slow and reluctant trader, but I've been selling off stocks on this rise that are up 100 percent or more. The rise should be just about over, but who knows? I am happy to take my profits. Oh, but I might miss more rise? I'm not so greedy as to think 100 percent plus isn't a good profit even if I leave some gain there. And the cash will be sitting there for the next valley.
> 
> For the hands-off investor, indexed ETFs are the way to go. Exchange traded funds sell just like stocks, and the fees are very low. Check out Vanguard's offerings for extremely low fees. You can buy the whole market or just sectors of it. They track the performance of the market or sector.
> 
> For example, in my IRA account, a successful ETF has been Health Care Select Sector SPDR Fund (XLV). Following the advice of Warren Buffett to be greedy when others are fearful and fearful when others are greedy, I bought it when everyone predicted Obamacare would ruin the health industry.
> 
> After the election, a recession is already baked in. The bull is old by historical standards and I think we will see softer days ahead heading into 2017. It will be a good time to have saved cash on hand for opportunities, I think. Your mileage may vary.



I think Will Rogers had the best advice on the stock market: "Buy good stocks when they are low. When they go up, sell them. If they don't go up, don't buy them."


----------



## wineforfun

jswordy said:


> 'There are only two times a stock has a real price - when you buy it and when you sell it. All that other stuff in between means nothing."
> 
> 
> be greedy when others are fearful and fearful when others are greedy



Two best pieces of advice right there. Sad thing is very few adhere to them.


----------



## ceeaton

I'm slowly getting involved in a group from our church who helps take care of a historic church. It is called Rock Chapel and is the oldest Methodist Episcopal Church west of the Susquehanna. It's cornerstone was placed in 1773 (but took a few year more to get completed). They needed some images for posting on an event forum, so I went out Saturday morning (too hazy) and then stopped before church on Sunday. Needed a nice blue sky background for the steeple. It is well maintained for how old it is and has some history from Civil War days (lot's of Confederate troop divisions were around, just north of Gettysburg). I've attended a few Christmas Eve services, and they are quite intense, only kerosene lanterns but nice acoustics inside.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Runningwolf

jswordy said:


>



what are we looking at, your farm?


----------



## Kraffty

Runningwolf said:


> what are we looking at, your farm?



first three holes at tennessee national golf course?


----------



## ceeaton

Looks like a nice place for a vineyard to me.


----------



## ibglowin

Amazing photo from Monday afternoon. Microburst formation during a monsoon rain in Phoenix, AZ.


----------



## jswordy

Runningwolf said:


> what are we looking at, your farm?



Roger that!


----------



## jswordy

Kraffty said:


> first three holes at tennessee national golf course?



Future subdivision.


----------



## jswordy

ceeaton said:


> Looks like a nice place for a vineyard to me.



It used to have muscadines all over the front, back in the day.


----------



## ibglowin

Another Dahlia from the garden coming online this week!


----------



## olusteebus

Runningwolf said:


> what are we looking at, your farm?



Actually, that is a secret military photo of an area in Tennessee that has long been a subject of investigations of space aliens landing there. It is suspected that not only did they land there, they set up a colony and some inhabitants are still there. Not many people no about it but the neighbors are very suspicious. They know that those inhabitants are having a tough time assimilating.


----------



## mennyg19

olusteebus said:


> Actually, that is a secret military photo of an area in Tennessee that has long been a subject of investigations of space aliens landing there. It is suspected that not only did they land there, they set up a colony and some inhabitants are still there. Not many people no about it but the neighbors are very suspicious. They know that those inhabitants are having a tough time assimilating.




The problem with this theory are the missing crop circles...


----------



## ibglowin

Dahlia's are liking the uptick in humidity (finally) the last few days. Fingers crossed for some nice rains with no hail!


----------



## roger80465

ibglowin said:


> Dahlia's are liking the uptick in humidity (finally) the last few days. Fingers crossed for some nice rains with no hail!



Send the hail to my house! I need a new roof! ::


----------



## ibglowin

LOL

I got one a year ago thanks to the hail!



roger80465 said:


> Send the hail to my house! I need a new roof! ::


----------



## roger80465

ibglowin said:


> LOL
> 
> I got one a year ago thanks to the hail!



All my neighbors have gotten roofs in the last couple of years. Mine has been inspected by 3 different companies who said the same thing - old but not damaged. How can that be?


----------



## ibglowin

I would argue that all your neighbors have had hail damage and gotten new roofs.

My roof was 25 years old (last year) and literally falling apart. My insurance company sent out an inspector to look at the roof (and all other policy holders in the area) and reported back that it needed replacing. The insurance company sent a letter stating that if I didn't get a new roof they would not renew my insurance policy. 

Called up my insurance company (figured what did I have to lose) and said I want to file a claim for hail damage and that all my neighbors have had new roofs replaced in the past year. They sent out an inspector of their choice. He said, "yep you have hail damage" and wrote up the estimate for over $13K. 

I have been with my insurance company for 30 years and somehow I didn't have a depreciation rider on the roof so I got a new roof and didn't pay a penny. I had a $250 deductible and the roofer had a coupon for Angie's List for $250 off a new roof. 

Of course when my homeowners policy renewed 3 months later I had a new depreciation rider on the roof as well as a 15% increase in my premium.........


----------



## the_rayway

Bryan and I just got back from a week's holidays for our 10th wedding anniversary: Blue Mountains near Toronto. Dirt biking, Cave Climbing, Zip Lining, you name it! We had a blast . Perfect way to relax for an adult's only vacation!


----------



## JohnT

A selfie just as your 3 year old knocks over a full carboy....


----------



## Johnd

From my night flowering cactus, couple dozen blooms a year in the heat of the summer. They open after dark and wither and die by 7 AM.


----------



## TonyR

Here is a pic of my night flowering Devil's Trumpet its a Datura. They only last the night but have the most beautiful smell. Have a few in pots and a bunch growing around the garage. And my helper Little One in the back ground.


----------



## ibglowin

Dahlias are liking the increased rain and humidity!


----------



## jswordy

Sharing some family memories. Here are some 53-year-old screenshots off Super 8 movies my uncle made, which is why the quality is low. This is how the family was back then, Italian to the core, and many of these folks are no longer with us, even the uncle who shot the movies...

My Grandpa DiIulio, who came here with my Grandma through Ellis Island, makes a toast with his homemade white wine at a family gathering...





My Grandma and Grandpa at another gathering for his birthday in 1963. The room behind the wall that is in back is where all his wine barrels were stored. You went through the curtain at left to get into it.





My Mom hams it up with two bottles of Grandpa's red before serving her parents at Grandpa's birthday, while my Aunt Della moves his cake (homemade by Grandma, of course) into position.





The event was held in their tiny basement, and the room was packed with family. This picture does not do it justice. We used to have these family gatherings at least 4-5 times a year at different relatives' houses. Everybody would bring food.





Grandma and Grandpa at the back door of their little house...





One more shot of the original winemaker, who brought the skill to the US with him from Berea, Italy.





Out of all the closeups, only two people are still living. The family grew larger and our gatherings gradually ceased as the generations expanded, at about the time I graduated from college. Those were good days to grow up.


----------



## ceeaton

While your Grandpa was still around, were you at all interested in making wine and did you ever get to see his recipes or talk about his techniques?

Those images brought back some family memories for me, thanks for posting them! Very cool that you still have those.


----------



## ibglowin

Can't believe I left Houston, TX for this........ LOL


----------



## Johny99

That looks suspiciously like a downhill skinrun

Would that have anything to do with your migration West?


----------



## ibglowin

That is one of the runs on Ski Pajarito  here in Los Alamos. The Valle Grande is on the backside. Moved here in 1986 and never left. 4 Seasons, dry mountain air, access to hiking and biking right outside your back door and yes skiing, plenty of skiing.


----------



## jswordy

ceeaton said:


> While your Grandpa was still around, were you at all interested in making wine and did you ever get to see his recipes or talk about his techniques?
> 
> Those images brought back some family memories for me, thanks for posting them! Very cool that you still have those.



Glad they brought you memories! 

I was too young. Since I got interested in wine, I asked family members about what they recall. I do remember he himself called his red wine a name that has been banned on this forum! LOL. He had a good sense of humor.

No one got his recipes, because he did it all in his head. I have one uncle still living who is 84 and recalled as much as he could. The grapes came from California, ordered through a local grocer. My uncle as a young man had a huge Buick, and they would fill the entire car - trunk, backseat, everywhere - with boxes of grapes. 

My uncle said he used Zinfandel and some other red grape. Grandpa had a dedicated pair of boots to stomp the grapes. He made wine once a year, and it was a big production as far as gallons. I think from the descriptions he had to be making at least 50 gallons or so, and I would not be surprised if it wasn't more like 100. That would not be an unusual quantity in an Old World Italian family, where wine is served twice a day, at lunch and dinner.

I still recall Grandpa sitting at the kitchen table for lunch, a small glass of wine set near him. He would eat and take tiny sips all along. The Old World belief was that wine in moderation was restorative. After lunch, he would go back out and work on his garden, which covered nearly the entire back yard. My Grandma canned every single thing out of that garden. Grandpa mowed his grass with a reel mower well up into his late 70s.

Fermentation was natural, which I figure is part of the reason why he could never get good wine out of the local grapes but always had to order from California. The wine was fermented in large upright barrels with one end out, and always stored in large sealed oak barrels in the basement. There were eight large barrels on a rack in the wine room. I do recall seeing them and how they were done. No airlocks, but they had the bung on the up side and the tightness of that is how they were vented.

My uncle said cleaning out the fermentation barrels was always his job, and you could get pretty high just from breathing the fumes.

My Dad helped one or two times, and he said Grandpa was always very fussy about how the wine was drained from the storage barrels for use. He would only put it in bottles just before it was to be used, usually screw-top Mogan David bottles. He was fussy about how the air was allowed into the barrel as the wine drained, and about how much was allowed in, my Dad said. (For obvious reasons.)

My grandpa and his other Italian friends from the Italian neighborhood where he lived would gather at one of their houses, bring their wines, and critique them, my uncle said. They'd share techniques, etc., and so better themselves in winemaking that way as well as getting tipsy and enjoying each other's company. 

I used to get a sip of his white wine as a kid, now and then. It was dry and good. I do remember the taste vividly.

My Grandpa's grape press was made from a former letter press that had been used to print fliers and posters. My cousin has it, but it has never been used to press grapes since Grandpa's last batch, which was made around 1967. 

My Grandma died in 1968 and he died in 1969, when I was 11.

Many people in modern winemaking diss all this as low-quality crap techniques, but back in those days you did not have mail-order winemaking suppliers and all these chemicals like we do now. I do know I have never been able so far to duplicate the taste of his white wine.

Wow, your question brought back memories for me, too! I owe the images to my deceased Uncle Albert, who always had a Super 8 camera with him when we were kids. In retirement, he compiled them all with his narrative on VHS tape, and then they were played during the visitation at his funeral. Everyone clamored for a copy, so my cousin Bill had DVDs made of the tape. I prize that DVD.


----------



## ceeaton

jswordy said:


> Glad they brought you memories!
> 
> 
> Wow, your question brought back memories for me, too! I owe the images to my deceased Uncle Albert, who always had a Super 8 camera with him when we were kids. In retirement, he compiled them all with his narrative on VHS tape, and then they were played during the visitation at his funeral. Everyone clamored for a copy, so my cousin Bill had DVDs made of the tape. I prize that DVD.



My Dad took super 8 movies of every family event. My brother who lives about a mile away from me has captured them much as you did those images, he plays them on a screen and records them, then publishes them to DVD. He's doing the same with my Dad's 33 and 78 rpm records.

One of my Grandpas died before I was born. His wife, my Grandma (mom's side) died in the late 60s as well as my paternal Grandpa, heart attack doing the lawn with a push mower. My paternal Grandma lasted into her 90s but looked like a pretzel from all the arthritis. 

I have very fond memories of early gatherings when I was less than 10 yrs old, and your images brought that back and actually kept me up last night thinking about them. I need to get better at passing stories I got along to my kids, I'm thinking of doing informal recordings that they can play for the great grandkids I will never get to meet. And part of those recordings will hopefully help them make some wine if they are interested.

Jim, great stuff and I really appreciate the lengthy post.


----------



## jgmann67

Hamilton Pool in Dripping Springs, TX. Visited there on Tuesday.


----------



## dcbrown73

ibglowin said:


> Can't believe I left Houston, TX for this........ LOL



I'm a born and raised Texan (lived there for over 30+ years) and I would have left Houston just because!


----------



## ibglowin

LOL So am I. San Antonio but moved to Houston for first job post UGS. Just never fell in love with Houston. Could be it's like living in a hot wet sauna for 9 months of the year, then its a cool wet sauna for 3 months of the year.



dcbrown73 said:


> I'm a born and raised Texan (lived there for over 30+ years) and I would have left Houston just because!


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Can't believe I left Houston, TX for this........ LOL



That is a breath-taking view.....


----------



## olusteebus

I told you, no photos!!


----------



## olusteebus

what is she so uptight about


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> LOL So am I. San Antonio but moved to Houston for first job post UGS. Just never fell in love with Houston. Could be it's like living in a hot wet sauna for 9 months of the year, then its a cool wet sauna for 3 months of the year.



Do you get any snow where you are?

We're talking about possibly moving out of CT because of the snow and long winter, to north of Tampa, FL.

Kids and wife having 'second thoughts' due to the 'long' heat in FL but hoping is not as bad as it sounds for Houston...


----------



## ibglowin

Varis, that photo is of a run...... *at our local ski hill....* 

We get about 60" of snow a year on average. The big difference is that the storm will come through for a day or two then its gone and you are left with SUN that melts it all away in town and it stays up in the mountains (where it belongs)!

Winters can be cold but they are sunny and the altitude makes it feel 10 degrees warmer than it actually is year round.





geek said:


> Do you get any snow where you are?
> 
> We're talking about possibly moving out of CT because of the snow and long winter, to north of Tampa, FL.
> 
> Kids and wife having 'second thoughts' due to the 'long' heat in FL but hoping is not as bad as it sounds for Houston...


----------



## TXWineDuo

jgmann67 said:


> View attachment 30642
> 
> 
> Hamilton Pool in Dripping Springs, TX. Visited there on Tuesday.



One of the old fashion ways to cool off in this tripple digit heat!

TXWineDuo


----------



## ibglowin

Texas does have some nice "watering holes" thank goodness. Always loved going "tubing" down the Guadalupe river when I was a kid.


----------



## ibglowin

The Sun will come out tomorrow! Another nice evening monsoon rain left us with a beautiful double rainbow tonight.


----------



## jgmann67

ibglowin said:


> Texas does have some nice "watering holes" thank goodness. Always loved going "tubing" down the Guadalupe river when I was a kid.




We dipped our dupie in the Guadalupe last time we visited San Antonio. That was a great day. 

This is at the San Antonio Zoo.


----------



## ibglowin

They have a fantastic zoo! Many wonderful memories of picnics, riding the train, lots of golf, paddle boats, Sunken Gardens all from Breckenridge Park in downtown SA.


----------



## heatherd

Not to mention that San Antonio has great food! Lived there for almost ten years and I miss the fantastic restaurants, as well as our good friends.


----------



## ibglowin

More Dahlia's are coming online from all the monsoon rain we have had in the last week!


----------



## bkisel

Held a family reunion to celebrate my Mother in Law's 95th BD (Aug. 15 is actual BD). Posted is a picture of "Grammy" with a handful of her great grandchildren. I think she has about 20 great grand kids altogether.

The second photo, which I just looked for and found, shows the very same 9 great grand kids plus 3 others (upper left) from five years ago @ Grammy's 90th BD.


----------



## ceeaton

Wow, what a nice day for the first week of August. Normally you need a knife to cut a hole in the humidity. Dew point is dropping into the low 60's, with an expected low of 62*F tonight. Just plain gorgeous! 

Didn't mind frying up batches of chicken fingers and fish. Just keep bringing me a beer and remind me to look up every now and then.


----------



## JohnT

Just got back from vacation. 

Chebeague Island, Maine...


----------



## JohnT

Here are a couple from Newport Rhode Island.. The first one is the view from the roof top deck..


----------



## NorCal




----------



## reefman

playing with my new camera drone. This thing is so easy to fly.


----------



## Boatboy24

reefman said:


> playing with my new camera drone. This thing is so easy to fly.



What'd you get?


----------



## reefman

DJI Phantom 3.


----------



## mikewatkins727

*You never know . . .*

. . . until you try. Some of you may not understand unless you served in the military.


----------



## bkisel

Here is a basket full of of peaches (24 pounds) which will be used for my next batch of peach wine.


----------



## olusteebus

mikewatkins727 said:


> . . . until you try. Some of you may not understand unless you served in the military.



Just looking at it, I think I see a problem.


----------



## geek

Chilling In Paradisus Punta Cana resort with the family, man.....is this close to paradise or what, will post pics of the beach tomorrow. [emoji4]

Life is good [emoji106]


----------



## geek

Night time at the beach in Punta Cana and it is pouring.


----------



## geek

Amazing and such a beautiful day at the beach today [emoji485]


----------



## jswordy

Saturday morning farm pix...

Born June 20...





The tan one was born July 25...





Nosy Greystroke the Kat...





Sorry about the weedy place, but it has rained every day I had time to spray. Amazing rain here this year, the place is exploding with growth. Got it done Saturday, though...


----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> Chilling In Paradisus Punta Cana resort with the family, man.....is this close to paradise or what, will post pics of the beach tomorrow. [emoji4]
> 
> Life is good [emoji106]
> 
> Made me look it up! Dominican Republic, next door neighbor of Haiti. Nice!


----------



## geek

The view today...ain't leaving soon..!! LOL


----------



## vernsgal

I'm back! and I have 1st a family pic. sorry lol. Apparently we don't know how to sit for a family picture!


----------



## vernsgal

Here are a few pics my daughter took from their backyard of the Abbotsford airshow. We had a great time and the planes went right overhead. The sound of the jets were awesome!(unfortunately, scared the babies a little bit)


----------



## olusteebus

jswordy said:


> Saturday morning farm pix...
> 
> 
> Nosy Greystroke the Kat...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



How many head of cats are you running. 

I had a cat ranch once. At one time I had 2000 head on a one an a half acre plot. sold the fur for glove liners. Sold the meat to dog food companies. I was making a killing. 


The skinning of the cats was a costly, labor intensive effort. I was able to breed cats with snakes and things really took off. Every year, the cats would shed its fur. No skinning. 

Lost my shirt later. PETA.


----------



## JohnT

vernsgal said:


> I'm back! and I have 1st a family pic. sorry lol. Apparently we don't know how to sit for a family picture!


 
Was the baby holding the football?????


----------



## jswordy

olusteebus said:


> How many head of cats are you running.
> 
> I had a cat ranch once. At one time I had 2000 head on a one an a half acre plot. sold the fur for glove liners. Sold the meat to dog food companies. I was making a killing.
> 
> 
> The skinning of the cats was a costly, labor intensive effort. I was able to breed cats with snakes and things really took off. Every year, the cats would shed its fur. No skinning.
> 
> Lost my shirt later. PETA.



We run 9 head here. They are an offshoot herd of the near neighbor, who has collected over 30 of the damn critters. We got the local spay/neuter folks to come trap all of them and fix them under a federal grant, in order to keep the pop growth down. Ain't seen a mouse in forever. Doesn't seem to bother the skunks and raccoons, though.


----------



## vernsgal

JohnT said:


> Was the baby holding the football?????



Lol. Now that would've been funny.Should've put that in pic


----------



## dcbrown73

Very inefficient use of space, but nice none the less.


----------



## mennyg19

Im new to wine storage, but isnt all that light bad for wine?


----------



## Boatboy24

I'll miss you, Summer.


----------



## ceeaton

Nice job catching that pelican in the shot.

Wish I had a vacation this summer...


----------



## reefman

Just getting into the best beach season in Southern Delaware (kids are back in school)


----------



## jswordy

Just got back from the Midwest, newly supplied with bootlegged craft beers from breweries in northern Illinois and Wisconsin, and got to spend some pool time with grand-nephew Cylus James Borkhardt! (Oh yeah, the kid's middle name is MINE! LOL...)


----------



## Rodnboro

All of us will be home tomorrow to ride out Hermine. It's supposed to track directly over us. Schools are closed as well as most businesses. It might be a good time to work in the wine lab.


----------



## dralarms

Rodnboro said:


> View attachment 31159
> 
> 
> All of us will be home tomorrow to ride out Hermine. It's supposed to track directly over us. Schools are closed as well as most businesses. It might be a good time to work in the wine lab.



Where do you live? I've got family in eastern nc


----------



## ceeaton

Rodnboro said:


> All of us will be home tomorrow to ride out Hermine. It's supposed to track directly over us. Schools are closed as well as most businesses. It might be a good time to work in the wine lab.



Keep safe. I saw some areas of FL and GA that could get up to 15+ inches of rain in a very short time.


----------



## Rodnboro

dralarms said:


> Where do you live? I've got family in eastern nc




Statesboro, Georgia about 50 miles west of Savannah


----------



## dralarms

Oh you got hit hard then.


----------



## Johnd

This is the winemaking crew at my office, they buy kits, bottles, and corks, I bring fermenters, carboys, racking canes, etc. from home. We ferment, rack, clear, and bottle at work, they take home their wine after its done.


----------



## barbiek

Nice work. Now that's what I call team work! Lol


----------



## Rodnboro

Sounds like you have a good thing going. Do you get any wine out of this deal?


----------



## Johnd

My folks enjoy it a lot, it's nice to do a little something different at work. They usually spot me a bottle or two.


----------



## JohnT

A bunch of us went to the Beneduce Winery on Saturday. Had a GREAT time! Good tunes! Good Food! Good Wine! Surrounded by friends and family! It just does not get any better!


----------



## ibglowin

Summer monsoon storm over Shiprock, NM


----------



## jswordy

Johnd said:


> My folks enjoy it a lot, it's nice to do a little something different at work. They usually spot me a bottle or two.



Any job openings?


----------



## Johnd

jswordy said:


> Any job openings?



Yessiree, what would you like to do?


----------



## JohnT

Johnd said:


> Yessiree, what would you like to do?


 

John, You should know better than to ask him a question like that!!


----------



## Johnd

JohnT said:


> John, You should know better than to ask him a question like that!!



I absolutely know better, but that's why I did it!! Questions like that add a lot of spice to the forum! Very surprised he hasn't responded, perhaps sifting through all of his options...........


----------



## mennyg19

Johnd said:


> Yessiree, what would you like to do?




Im good in web development. Have an opening for me? [emoji23]


----------



## jswordy

Johnd said:


> Yessiree, what would you like to do?



I would like to be Vice President of Lasciviousness, please. I can also chair the Committee on Dipsomania.


----------



## jswordy

JohnT said:


> John, You should know better than to ask him a question like that!!



You just butt out mister!


----------



## ceeaton

jswordy said:


> I would like to be Vice President of Lasciviousness, please. I can also chair the Committee on Dipsomania.



Finally, a word I needed to look up:

dip·so·ma·ni·a /dipsəˈmānēə/
noun: alcoholism, specifically in a form characterized by intermittent bouts of craving for alcohol.

Thank you for being my @sourgrapes (Paul) replacement, at least until he gets back, whenver that is...my only issue is what is it when you have constant bouts of craving for alchohol?


----------



## Johnd

ceeaton said:


> @sourgrapes (Paul) replacement, at least until he gets back, whenver that is...QUOTE]
> 
> I noticed he hasn't been around in a while, last post was in June..........what gives?


----------



## geek

Where the heck is Paul? @sourgrapes


----------



## ceeaton

I think he said somewhere on here he'd be unavailable for a period of time. Looks like he logged on this morning after 2 am EDST, so he's probably in France doing some sort of secret project he can't tell us about. Hopefully he has taken over an old growth vineyard and he'll soon be inviting us to visit and drink all of his wine. After we get drinking enough he will enslave us to be his vineyard workers. I'd work without shackles and for free if he supplied the food and wine.

Found this in a post he made 5-12-2016:

_I am going to be out of town for an extended period this summer. I gave the ladies in my life the go-ahead to drink as much of it this summer as they like, as long as they leave me at least one bottle. I will be interested to see how much remains when I return!!!
__________________
Paul_


----------



## jswordy

ceeaton said:


> Finally, a word I needed to look up:
> 
> dip·so·ma·ni·a /dipsəˈmānēə/
> noun: alcoholism, specifically in a form characterized by intermittent bouts of craving for alcohol.
> 
> Thank you for being my @sourgrapes (Paul) replacement, at least until he gets back, whenver that is...my only issue is what is it when you have constant bouts of craving for alchohol?



That is why we have set up the committee, to find out!


----------



## ceeaton

Nice set (of storms) going from lower Canada almost to @Johnd . Rare to see such a long line of unbroken storms.

I know, too much time on my hands and too much alcohol consumption. But it's still pretty neat.


----------



## Boatboy24

Interestingly, by the time they got this far east, they all but disintegrated. Wifey and I had a date night last night and decided NOT to go to the Nats game because the weather was so iffy. Turns out, it was hot, but otherwise just fine.


----------



## Johnd

Anybody know what kind of berries these are?


----------



## ibglowin

Sunrise on the "main hill" road leading up to Los Alamos. The view never gets old!


----------



## geek

That is really a nice view, double like...!!


----------



## ibglowin

So I guess you can grow "dinner plate" dahlia's in the desert southwest. 9" Diameter. Pretty good for these parts!


----------



## ibglowin

Yep this is home for me. Not a bad sunset!


----------



## danceswithphones

*PVC Shrink Cap*

Took a few tries but I finally figured out how to get these to work. Used hair dryer on highest settings.


----------



## Julie

Heat gun works better than a hair dryer.


----------



## Kraffty

Boiling water works even better than the heat gun. Especially when do many bottles


----------



## Boatboy24

Kraffty said:


> Boiling water works even better than the heat gun. Especially when do many bottles



That's my preferred method.


----------



## geek

Harvest day at Gouveia Vineyards.


----------



## Runningwolf

I spent an hour videotaping and taking pictures of this guy this morning.


----------



## Boatboy24

Runningwolf said:


> I spent an hour videotaping and taking pictures of this guy this morning.



Another one of your apparently many talents, Dan. Great pic!


----------



## Johnd

Bottled the Vineco Cellar Craft Showcase Amarone Saturday morning, the RJS EP Amarone (single bottle on right) two weeks ago. The MMMeglioli Amarone is several months behind and hasn't gotten its turn in the barrel yet, still in glass. These three are from my Amarone kick about a year ago.


----------



## ibglowin

Shouldn't you be knee deep in a field bin this time of year?  Very nice pic!



Runningwolf said:


> I spent an hour videotaping and taking pictures of this guy this morning.


----------



## dcbrown73

Last night was our community wine tasting. We choose South Africa. All the wines were at least decent, but several of the wines were very good! South Africa wines can be very cheap and still quite good.

The very good ones specifically were:

* Ken Forrester (Chenin Blanc)
* Restore (Red Blend - forgot to get the grapes in the blend)
* Six Hats (Pinotage)
* Topaz (Shiraz / Mourvedre)
* Glen Carlou (Red blend Cabernet Sauvignon, Merlot, Cabernet Franc, Malbec and Petit Verdot)


----------



## Johnd

dcbrown73 said:


> Last night was our community wine tasting. We choose South Africa. All the wines were at least decent, but several of the wines were very good! South Africa wines can be very cheap and still quite good.
> 
> The very good ones specifically were:
> 
> * Ken Forrester (Chenin Blanc)
> * Restore (Red Blend - forgot to get the grapes in the blend)
> * Six Hats (Pinotage)
> * Topaz (Shiraz / Mourvedre)
> * Glen Carlou (Red blend Cabernet Sauvignon, Merlot, Cabernet Franc, Malbec and Petit Verdot)



David, I'm curious, how was the Pinotage? I've heard mixed reviews that it's a pretty foxy wine that you either love or hate. I almost got some Pinotage grapes in the spring, but chickened out after reading the mixed reviews......


----------



## dcbrown73

Johnd said:


> David, I'm curious, how was the Pinotage? I've heard mixed reviews that it's a pretty foxy wine that you either love or hate. I almost got some Pinotage grapes in the spring, but chickened out after reading the mixed reviews......



Actually, this Pinotage was probably in tie for my favorite wine last night. (The Chenin Blanc was really good too) It was my first Pinotage that I can recall trying. I was very impressed with it and plan to go find a few bottles for the house of both of those wines.

Try getting a bottle of the Six Hats and give it a try.


----------



## wineforfun

Just got back from skydiving in Longmont, CO and then headed up to Winter Park. Aspens in WP are in full swing.


----------



## Runningwolf

ibglowin said:


> Shouldn't you be knee deep in a field bin this time of year?  Very nice pic!



Yes I am but got a morning off.


----------



## ceeaton

Had the pleasure of helping my soon to be driving daughter work on a science project. Each student, in turn, gets to make a food item resemble a single animal cell, using different food items (I wish I had her teacher...). So most of the kids have been taking a cake and adding different colored icing to complete the project.

Ah, but it's Friday, it's pizza day! So my daughter gave us a list of veges to buy, I made a crust (ended up 75% whole wheat because we were out of my winter wheat white flour, arg) this morning, and then fit it to the pan, added some homemade sauce, and she took it from there. 

She will add toothpicks identifying what is what after it cools. I just thought it was a neat idea since she will explain to them what every part is, then take off the toothpicks and cut 'er up for a snack.


----------



## geek

home made meat balls sandwich.


----------



## Rodnboro

ceeaton said:


> Had the pleasure of helping my soon to be driving daughter work on a science project. Each student, in turn, gets to make a food item resemble a single animal cell, using different food items (I wish I had her teacher...). So most of the kids have been taking a cake and adding different colored icing to complete the project.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, but it's Friday, it's pizza day! So my daughter gave us a list of veges to buy, I made a crust (ended up 75% whole wheat because we were out of my winter wheat white flour, arg) this morning, and then fit it to the pan, added some homemade sauce, and she took it from there.
> 
> 
> 
> She will add toothpicks identifying what is what after it cools. I just thought it was a neat idea since she will explain to them what every part is, then take off the toothpicks and cut 'er up for a snack.




Great idea with the pizza! I remember helping my kids with their animal and plant cell projects several years ago. Good times.


----------



## ibglowin

Got down to 35F yesterday morning! Why do some pots explode with color at the very end of the season? Hoping for a long and mild Indian Summer!


----------



## ceeaton

This image sums up my excellent day. First, I woke up, which is always a nice thing to have happen. Second, I checked the SG of my Lanza Zin and it was 1.010, hmmm, could press this afternoon. Third, had a lunch date with my wife, very rare, she paid! Fourth (image provided), pressed my Zin grapes, got 8.75 gallons raw wine. Fifth, though I didn't expect it, the Eagles beat the Steelers, and quite handily, Jim Schwartz for President. I thought Ben was going to shred our secondary. Nice, 3 points. Three teams have scored 6 points on the Eagles in the second half, Steelers had none. Go Birds!

Oh, and it was a gorgeous early Fall day here in Southern PA, just beautiful! Cough, Cough, Achoo, Cough...think I might have to take a sick day tomorrow. Low tomorrow morning of 43*F, high of 71*F, perfect.


----------



## reefman

Johnd said:


> Anybody know what kind of berries these are?



Did this ever get identified? Post 3407. I have some of them too!


----------



## wineforfun

Rocky Mountain high skydiving!!!!!


----------



## Johnd

reefman said:


> Did this ever get identified? Post 3407. I have some of them too!



Yes, it's called Peppervine. Inedible.


----------



## winenut

currently


----------



## roger80465

ibglowin said:


> Got down to 35F yesterday morning! Why do some pots explode with color at the very end of the season? Hoping for a long and mild Indian Summer!


 
I think it is Mother Nature's way of saying 'Say goodbye to summer. Remember this - you won't see it for long'.


----------



## reefman

Johnd said:


> Yes, it's called Peppervine. Inedible.


OK, now I can cut it down and let the Elderberries spread in that direction.


----------



## Runningwolf

Out and about shooting, taking a break from harvest activities.


----------



## Boatboy24

You caught some fantastic shots, Dan!


----------



## jswordy

Pictures from our week roughing it in bear country near Black Mountain, NC! If anyone wants the name of the place we stayed, just PM me. They offer several cabins to choose from. (I say that cuz I've gotten a lot of requests when posting these pix elsewhere.)

What a relaxing week! Brought home a dozen bottles of NC wine and 3 cases of assorted NC craft brew. Mmmm...

































HOT TUB YEEEESSSS!



















From the owner's front yard at 3,300 feet, where you can see the three tallest peaks in NC: Mitchell at 6,684, Craig at 6,647 and Clingman's Dome at 6,643.


----------



## wineforfun

jswordy said:


> Pictures from our week roughing it in bear country near Black Mountain, NC! If anyone wants the name of the place we stayed, just PM me. They offer several cabins to choose from. (I say that cuz I've gotten a lot of requests when posting these pix elsewhere.)
> 
> What a relaxing week! Brought home a dozen bottles of NC wine and 3 cases of assorted NC craft brew. Mmmm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOT TUB YEEEESSSS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the owner's front yard at 3,300 feet, where you can see the three tallest peaks in NC: Mitchell at 6,684, Craig at 6,647 and Clingman's Dome at 6,643.



Wow, that cabin is awesome.


----------



## jswordy

wineforfun said:


> Wow, that cabin is awesome.



Yep, a very nice place. Had Net, DirecTV on big screens (we used neither), HVAC, wood stove, all the usual stuff. Cool thing about these cabins is they are modular. Hauled in there on a truck (and it is amazing a semi got in there!), set on the ready foundation with a TracHoe. All the cabinets, sink, bath fixtures, etc. are already installed when it arrives. Takes 'em two days to site-build one this way.

The owners have really done a great job. They bought raw land and then added infrastructure like roads, gas lines, electricity, etc. and built one cabin every 2 or 2 1/2 years. They now have 8, I think. The cabins are all well situated. The one we stayed in was their former home until they moved to their 4,200 SF cabin atop the mountain. There are hiking trails, etc., and it is close to three national forests. Fun!

Here is their newest one, just downstream of where we stayed, almost set to first be rented on Thanksgiving.


----------



## jswordy

I want one!


----------



## wineforfun

jswordy said:


> I want one!



Ask and you shall receive.
https://www.etsy.com/listing/256734...p8wzoCUn1gK4U8wIYHH-iOjEMtVakVTrSpxoC5lLw_wcB


----------



## Boatboy24

Hung some new lighting on the ceiling tonight. I think it looks pretty awesome.


----------



## Johnd

Boatboy24 said:


> Hung some new lighting on the ceiling tonight. I think it looks pretty awesome.



Ummmmmm, you have two huge boobs on your ceiling.......


----------



## ceeaton

Johnd said:


> Ummmmmm, you have two huge boobs on your ceiling.......



I don't know how the ladies stand the pain of piercings at that particular location, hurts just looking at it.


----------



## jgmann67

That's funny right there... I don't care who you are.


----------



## Boatboy24

Johnd said:


> Ummmmmm, you have two huge boobs on your ceiling.......



Pretty awesome, huh?


----------



## geek

Just bottled my MM La Bodega port, 1 year and 9 months in the making, and tastes darn good.


----------



## mennyg19

Bottled a case of my DB on Friday (and racked the rest to a smaller demijohn). Tasted it last night and its still gassy. Degassed the hell out of it tonight and let it sit until the bubbles go down. I'll degas a bit more tomorrow morning and I'll hopefully get to bottle some before my flight to the states tomorrow night. Want to bring some to my family to try


----------



## JohnT

My niece sent this to me. It is a little too high-tech for my tastes...

The wine "Label" is shown on the screen and this thing automatically adds what you pour (for yourself) to your tab. 

For all of you waiters/bartenders out there.. You can be replaced, so be nice to your customers!


----------



## ceeaton

Guess the wind is dying down tonight. I live in a location that tends to get colder than most around us (depressed bowl type terrain), so we are expecting a heavy frost and possibly a freeze tonight. So picked out the yellow wax bean plants, was surprise how many I got off, wasn't expecting them to ripen the whole way, planted them more to till in after they froze. I think I got enough for three or four meals. Had some the other night and they were quite tasty. The added bonus is that the kids like them too.


----------



## jswordy

JohnT said:


> My niece sent this to me. It is a little too high-tech for my tastes...
> 
> The wine "Label" is shown on the screen and this thing automatically adds what you pour (for yourself) to your tab.
> 
> For all of you waiters/bartenders out there.. You can be replaced, so be nice to your customers!



So what do you do when you wanna say, "Yeah buddy, she left me... I can't believe it!!!" Do you just text that in using your cell phone?


----------



## JohnT

jswordy said:


> So what do you do when you wanna say, "Yeah buddy, she left me... I can't believe it!!!" Do you just text that in using your cell phone?


 
No, you just Skype the "bend an ear" center from one of the screens provided..


----------



## jswordy

JohnT said:


> No, you just Skype the "bend an ear" center from one of the screens provided..



Apparently you agree with me that the world has gone 'round the bend on the "Yer on yer own" tangent. Nice to "talk" to you, John!


----------



## BernardSmith

jswordy said:


> Apparently you agree with me that the world has gone 'round the bend on the "Yer on yer own" tangent. Nice to "talk" to you, John!


Yeah... but we are pretty damn close to computers that have passed the Turing test so you will have no idea whether the body you are having a conversation with is a machine or another human being...


----------



## vernsgal

JohnT said:


> My niece sent this to me. It is a little too high-tech for my tastes...
> 
> The wine "Label" is shown on the screen and this thing automatically adds what you pour (for yourself) to your tab.
> 
> For all of you waiters/bartenders out there.. You can be replaced, so be nice to your customers!



When I was in Calgary , there was a liquor store I went in that had something similar. You put money on this card they have and you go to each of the wines,place your card in and it pours a sample for you.Each sample was $1. They even did it with some of their hard liquors.


----------



## vernsgal

jswordy said:


> So what do you do when you wanna say, "Yeah buddy, she left me... I can't believe it!!!" Do you just text that in using your cell phone?



you might get a better response


----------



## JohnT

Yeah, But the funny thing is this.. 

You enter your own order, 
You pour your own beverages, 
But they STILL expect a tip for their "Service".


----------



## Boatboy24

JohnT said:


> Yeah, But the funny thing is this..
> 
> You enter your own order,
> You pour your own beverages,
> But they STILL expect a tip for their "Service".



Hey, robots have to feed their families too.


----------



## ffemt128

Had this happen after I finished bottling some Elderberry wine this am. Bottom blew out of one of the bottles. Anyway, need to finish bottling another 12 gallons after the fire department tour for daycare.


----------



## the_rayway

The beginning of the Order & Chaos Wine Lab...

The space (10x11ish room), and the "distressing" of the counter tops. Had lots of fun on those so far with chains, nails, hatchet, knife, screws, etc. Also, the first, somewhat failed attempt to sand the floor. I borrowed a belt sander now that is doing a much better job!


----------



## FTC Wines

We pressed 4 lugs of grapes this am, pic is Pinot Noir. Roy


----------



## ibglowin

Fall in NM!


----------



## mennyg19

This is my son... upstate New York. Taken yesterday on my iPhone


----------



## geek

Menny,

That is just priceless....just beautiful..!!!


----------



## bkisel

Here are 2 pics from my other hobby. Five board bench glued, screwed and sanded...


----------



## bkisel

mennyg19 said:


> ...
> This is my son... upstate New York. Taken yesterday on my iPhone



What a beautiful picture!


----------



## geek

Bill, @Bkisel

I see who can make me a nice 23L barrel stand.....


----------



## FreddyC

My son Reed at our first harvest in 2008 and again this year. Yes, it is the same press.


----------



## bkisel

geek said:


> Bill, @Bkisel
> 
> I see who can make me a nice 23L barrel stand.....



Varis, if I were still back in CT I'd make you two!  It'd actually be a fun and easy project. I've got a wood lathe so I'd even be able to craft the spindles.


----------



## geek

That looks nice....you never know when I may stop by...


----------



## sct1984

My Daughter picking the first berry, and the finished product


----------



## bkisel

geek said:


> That looks nice....you never know when I may stop by...



Hey, we're now located just less than an hour's drive from Seneca Lake with its over 30 something vineyards and wineries. Janet and I would love for you guys to visit. 

Ref: http://www.senecalakewine.com/wineries/wine-trail-maps.html


----------



## Mac60

Wine Cellar Finishing Touches


----------



## JohnT

Mac60 said:


> Wine Cellar Finishing Touches


 
Very nice, but are you planning on finishing the ceiling?


----------



## bkisel

So... Saw this spike buck half heartily chasing a doe across my front yard - this was yesterday morning. Decided to check the property for scrapes and rubs. Found this rub ~60 yards from the house. My brother tells me it was likely made by a bigger than spike buck.


----------



## ceeaton

Mac60 said:


> Wine Cellar Finishing Touches



Ooooh, ping pong table? I miss the one we had as kids growing up. I was good until I went to college and found out how to play beer pong.


----------



## Mac60

JohnT said:


> Very nice, but are you planning on finishing the ceiling?


The ceiling in the Wine Cellar is finished, but not outside have no plans on finishing it at this time.

Mike,


----------



## the_rayway

The sketch for the floor of the new wine lab. Painting it comes next.


----------



## bkisel

the_rayway said:


> The sketch for the floor of the new wine lab. Painting it comes next.



Looks real interesting and promising. Predict it'll be beautiful when finished. Must post pic when done.


----------



## Mac60

That looks like its going to be outstanding, looking forward to seeing the finished product.

Mike


----------



## Boatboy24

the_rayway said:


> The sketch for the floor of the new wine lab. Painting it comes next.



Damn, girl! 

Very nice!


----------



## the_rayway

Thanks All! I'm really excited to get to the painting portion. It will be the place in the room with the most colour - because the walls will be filled with bottles and cabinetry, etc. I thought I would have a bit of fun with it!


----------



## geek

Flight training, my old dream of becoming a pilot may become true someday.


----------



## Boatboy24

Is that a Katana? I did some training several years ago in one. Very fun. Not as much fun as skydiving, but I was a little older and thought I'd be safe. Skydiving was still better.


----------



## ceeaton

I bet he can pick up some nice babes with that ride!


----------



## JohnT

the_rayway said:


> Thanks All! I'm really excited to get to the painting portion. It will be the place in the room with the most colour - because the walls will be filled with bottles and cabinetry, etc. I thought I would have a bit of fun with it!


 
*you want to come to New Jersey and paint my floor....*

(I figured that I would try the Jedi mind trick)


----------



## JohnT

geek said:


> Flight training, my old dream of becoming a pilot may become true someday.


 
I used to take the motorcycle to the airport where I got over 20 solo hours under my belt. Then I met my wife. suffices to say that I no longer have a motorcycle, did not get my license, and have not piloted a plane in over 27 years. 

Stick with it kid!!!


----------



## the_rayway

JohnT said:


> *you want to come to New Jersey and paint my floor....*
> 
> (I figured that I would try the Jedi mind trick)



*Yes...of course...if you pay me in wine, room and board...*

Hey! It worked!! Lol.


----------



## dcbrown73

My IT department's Group Halloween costumes. We are Charlie and the Chocolate Factory. We took first place. I'm Willy Wonka.


----------



## bkisel

One more coat to go...

I actually think the bench looked better in the raw...


----------



## dralarms

Got to agree with you on that one


----------



## Johnd

Yep, the dark stain stole your wood grain...............


----------



## JohnT

I dunno, I kind of like the dark stain.


----------



## bkisel

I had no choice because my wife wants it to match, as close as possible, the entryway coat hanger thingy ding. The circled cutouts on the bench were made to tie into the coat hanger design. 

I'll post a picture of the entryway with both pieces once the project is complete.

Oops! First image is not what I meant to upload. Don't know how to delete. Look at second image. The new bench will replace the one that you see in the 2nd photo. [I made that bench some 25+ years ago.]


----------



## Bodenski

My other obsession at the moment. I've assembled/soldered over half of the modules here.


Modular Synth by James Abbott, on Flickr

And the sad part is this photo isn't current. I'm about to have to start populating a new row!


----------



## JohnT

Bodenski said:


> My other obsession at the moment. I've assembled/soldered over half of the modules here.
> https://flic.kr/p/NqKx9LModular Synth by James Abbott, on Flickr
> 
> And the sad part is this photo isn't current. I'm about to have to start populating a new row!


 
Are you planning on reanimating a corpse, a trip to mars, or are you playing around with particle physics????


----------



## Bodenski

JohnT said:


> Are you planning on reanimating a corpse, a trip to mars, or are you playing around with particle physics????



Modular synth, usually used to make fart noises. And occasionally music when I hook up the wires just right. 

Although I'm thinking about the trip to Mars. That would keep me from wanting to mess with my wine while it's aging!


----------



## Boatboy24

Bodenski said:


> Modular synth, usually used to make fart noises.



May come in handy if you have a fermentation heavy with H2S.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> May come in handy if you have a fermentation heavy with H2S.



What I wanted to say....


----------



## JohnT

... or perhaps it would come in handy when dealing with fruit flies. A little sonic blast, and they would be taken care of... HE HE HE....


----------



## jswordy

the_rayway said:


> The sketch for the floor of the new wine lab. Painting it comes next.



Is this kinda thing why it says "Always busy" under your name?


----------



## bkisel

Wow! A few minutes ago I knew nothing about Modular Syntizers now I know just enough to be dangerous.






[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h9tMFyKxbrI"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h9tMFyKxbrI[/ame]


----------



## bkisel

Oops! Was a double post.


----------



## Bodenski

bkisel said:


> Wow! A few minutes ago I knew nothing about Modular Syntizers now I know just enough to be dangerous.



I will sometimes put on slowly modulating sounds when I'm doing other things. Like soldering my next module, or reading about making adult beverages  

Here's an example of something I recorded like that. Not really "music", but more like ambient noise. https://soundcloud.com/james-abbott-652541073/neptune. This is not easy listening music, although some of my music is actual, well, music!


----------



## bkisel

Finished! Wife loves it! [Maybe I'll get "lucky" tonight?



]


----------



## mennyg19

bkisel said:


> Maybe I'll get "lucky" tonight?




Well, what man works pro bono?


----------



## vernsgal

visiting kids this past week in the lower mainland. Grandbaby trick or treating


----------



## Boatboy24

Rocked the 70's and 80's last night.


----------



## vernsgal

Boatboy24 said:


> Rocked the 70's and 80's last night.



OMG! I think I had that dress!!


----------



## ceeaton

vernsgal said:


> OMG! I think I had that dress!!



Yea, but did you have hair like Jim's? I'm thinking Rod Stewart hair there.


----------



## ibglowin

This exact spot is a 5 min walk from my front door!


----------



## the_rayway

jswordy said:


> Is this kinda thing why it says "Always busy" under your name?



Ummm...yeah. Pretty much! Lol!

Here is where I'm at now. It's hard to get a lot done in one night because a) I have to lay on the floor, b) kids/husband/dog/work. So it just comes along as I can do it.


----------



## jgmann67

Election Day - turnout may be the highest it's been since 1992.


----------



## Bodenski

jgmann67 said:


> Election Day - turnout may be the highest it's been since 1992.


I had about a 15 minute wait at 6:15 this morning (polls open early in Virginia). 

The one good thing about this election? No more political ads! Although if I worked for the post office I could see how the election would help keep them in business


----------



## Boatboy24

jgmann67 said:


> Election Day - turnout may be the highest it's been since 1992.
> 
> View attachment 32323



Got to my polling place around 6:05 and had a few hundred people in front of me. They were well staffed and lines moved quickly. I was in and out in less than 30 minutes.


----------



## bkisel

About a half hours wait when wife and I went to vote... around 10 AM.


----------



## heatherd

I went at 10 AM also, and it took 40 minutes. Not too bad.


----------



## ceeaton

I rolled the dice. Last Spring I stopped on the way to work, so did everyone else. So this Fall I'm stopping on the way home from work, hoping that everyone already stopped. There are only around 67,000 voters in all of Adams County, usually only 2/3rds of them vote, so I should be good, right?


----------



## geek

I plan to go later in the afternoon but living in a small town has some positives, am sure I will be in and out in less than 15 minutes....


----------



## ibglowin

Our small county (pop 20,000) has gotten into the "Early Voting" the last two years now. They man the voting booths in two location 6 days a week for 2 weeks straight. I voted on Monday 2 weeks ago and there was zero waiting in line.


----------



## geek

Just voted, about 6 people in line...about 8 minutes in and out [emoji4]


----------



## ceeaton

ceeaton said:


> I rolled the dice. Last Spring I stopped on the way to work, so did everyone else. So this Fall I'm stopping on the way home from work, hoping that everyone already stopped. There are only around 67,000 voters in all of Adams County, usually only 2/3rds of them vote, so I should be good, right?



Turned out the best time to go was 1 pm to 3:30 pm (my wife waited 5 minutes). From 7 am to 1 pm there was the largest wait (about double the line size), my wait was 45 minutes. I was #1139. I asked the stoic lady doling out the numbers what the record was for our township, she said we had reached it a few hours ago. Line was still about the same when I left a 6 pm, so record turnout in our area.


----------



## geek

According to the machine my ballot was number 2222 [emoji4]


----------



## Rodnboro

Enjoyed the Savannah Food and Wine Festival


----------



## barbiek

My cherry pinot


----------



## barbiek

My confused rose bush in early November


----------



## Kraffty

@Barbiek , I think you've loaded the film in your camera backwards.....
Mike


----------



## Rocky

barbiek said:


> My cherry pinot



Barbie, you are going to need a mirror to read the label! Beautiful label anyway!


----------



## ffemt128

Happy and sad carboys...

From back row to front:
Catawba
Niagra
Fredonia
Row4 Seyval Blanc, Elderberry and Crabapple
Concord
and the 3 to the right are Valpolicello, Chianti and Barolo.


----------



## JohnT

Very nice Doug, but I think that it is time for you to make the move to 54 liter demijohns..


----------



## ffemt128

JohnT said:


> Very nice Doug, but I think that it is time for you to make the move to 54 liter demijohns..


 
John,

I have 2 of those full with Vidal Blanc and Tart Cherry. I'll be picking up some 100 liter VC tanks this weekend.


----------



## mennyg19

Why are some leaning on little pieces of wood?


----------



## ffemt128

mennyg19 said:


> Why are some leaning on little pieces of wood?


 

Setting the carboy on a 2x4 allows all the sediment to settle to one side of the carboy allowing for a more effective racking. When racking, rack from the high side of the carboy then slowly lower so as to not disturb the lees. Heavy lees will stay at low side of carboy.


----------



## jswordy

Couple drought shots... 

First one, Oct. 22, of sunflowers You can see green around still.





Second one, of my pasture, Nov. 14. The haze is smoke from forest fires in North Carolina, east Tennessee and western Georgia.





We have had no precipitation that is measurable at my farm since early September, and they say we won't get significant precip until after mid-December, but some models do not call for rain until April. Worst I have ever seen. They say it is a 100-year drought. We are on a well at the farm, and while we are irrigating to try to keep our blueberries alive, we are praying the well does not run dry. Farmers who can do it are irrigating their winter wheat here. I have never seen that before.


----------



## ceeaton

jswordy said:


> We have had no precipitation that is measurable at my farm since early September, and they say we won't get significant precip until after mid-December, but some models do not call for rain until April. Worst I have ever seen. They say it is a 100-year drought. We are on a well at the farm, and while we are irrigating to try to keep our blueberries alive, we are praying the well does not run dry. Farmers who can do it are irrigating their winter wheat here. I have never seen that before.



Our association at the lake just emailed a document for the drought watch they just posted a few days ago for all of Central and Eastern PA. Didn't realize it was that bad as we have had some rain, just not a lot in October and so far in November.


----------



## barbiek

Rocky said:


> Barbie, you are going to need a mirror to read the label! Beautiful label anyway!



Lmao funny thing is Julie had fixed them from being sideways, she sent me a message asking me how they looked I just glanced at them to see if they were upright so I messaged her and said yes and thanked her I keep Julie busy fixing my photos I take with my cell phone not all but most come out sideways for some reason. As many photos she's had to fix for me this is the first time they came out bass akwards lol thanks for the compliment on the labels


----------



## Julie

ROFLMAO, I have no idea how this happened! All I did was rotate it so the pic was no longer laying on its side and resized it! Dam I must say I'm better at this than I thought to be able to flip the label! I have it on my laptop, I'll check it out tomorrow morning.


----------



## barbiek

Julie said:


> ROFLMAO, I have no idea how this happened! All I did was rotate it so the pic was no longer laying on its side and resized it! Dam I must say I'm better at this than I thought to be able to flip the label! I have it on my laptop, I'll check it out tomorrow morning.



Here's the photo you requested I couldn't send it through I'm for some reason


----------



## olusteebus

A little startled


----------



## bkisel

This picture of PA's Grand Canyon was taken this morning from the West Rim Trail looking South. Photo was taken @ about 9:30 AM. The fog quickly lifted a half hour or so later.

The second image is from the same overlook and was taken maybe a month or so back.


----------



## olusteebus

What bravery actually looks like


----------



## ffemt128

JohnT,

Is this looking a little better than all the carboys? Have the stands for them as well.

Lol


----------



## Julie

barbiek said:


> My cherry pinot[/QUOTE
> 
> @barbiek I think I got it!!!!


----------



## ceeaton

Okay, time to clear the corner for the tree (I was informed of that this morning by my 9 year old) because Santa is coming to town! Now that we are down to two smaller cars, either we take both cars and cart the tree in one of them (the one without the kids) or Dad gets to go get the tree himself (not as much fun but I can usually find one in 5 minutes verses and hour with everyone else).


----------



## Boatboy24

Fear the bird!


----------



## ceeaton

Reminds me of the Sesame Street muppets "The Martians".

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTc3PsW5ghQ[/ame]


----------



## ceeaton

*Evergreen porn*

Sorry, I have to do it. My yearly picture of a naked Douglas Fir tree. We are due some heavy rain this week in the Northeast, so went today, sans kids or wifey, and picked this one out in 5 minutes, cut it down and fit it in the Corolla. Miss the roof rack on the Van we got rid of. Price stayed the same, $35 for any size tree, they have several fir varieties to choose from. Bought the tree bag for another $1. House smells so wonderful I had to go buy some more generic Zyrtec so I could breathe.

Added lights.

Added ornaments.


----------



## ibglowin

Snow Geese flying at the Bosque del Apache, NM


----------



## jswordy

Downtown Gatlinburg, TN, burning. I have lived in the Southeast for 33 years and I have never seen wildfires of this number or magnitude. They are saying now the worst may be over for Gatlinburg, but at last count more than 30 downtown buildings burnt and over 100 homes, and these folks rely on tourism dollars for their living. That whole area is blackened now. Sad.


----------



## bkisel

Opening day @ my family's happy hunting grounds in Fulton, PA...
.
.


----------



## Kraffty

are you a safe distance from the fires or are the close to you Jim?


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> Snow Geese flying at the Bosque del Apache, NM



I hope they can make it down here to my hunting spot by Saturday morning............


----------



## ceeaton

bkisel said:


> Opening day @ my family's happy hunting grounds in Fulton, PA...
> .
> .



Well, you drove far enough, did you git anything? 

I've seen more deer in my back yard than most have in the woods since we are within a few hundred yards of some State Game lands. They come here for protection (no hunting with the boundaries of our "association" for the lake). I also occasionally see a small flock of turkey motoring down the fence line.


----------



## Julie

jswordy said:


> Downtown Gatlinburg, TN, burning. I have lived in the Southeast for 33 years and I have never seen wildfires of this number or magnitude. They are saying now the worst may be over for Gatlinburg, but at last count more than 30 downtown buildings burnt and over 100 homes, and these folks rely on tourism dollars for their living. That whole area is blackened now. Sad.



God be with these people, how far away are you from the fires Jim?


----------



## Amanda660

Christmas parties are in full swing and its not even Dec. Second year for this design - Everything is edible - reindeer are white chocolate. I probably wouldn't eat the A-10 cause its gumpaste but ya could if you wanted to. Cake decorating falls just below wine making  Bring on the holiday baking!


----------



## Kraffty

Amanda you have to do a wine bottle cake if you haven't already done so, looks awesome.
Mike


----------



## bkisel

ceeaton said:


> Well, you drove far enough, did you git anything?
> 
> I've seen more deer in my back yard than most have in the woods since we are within a few hundred yards of some State Game lands. They come here for protection (no hunting with the boundaries of our "association" for the lake). I also occasionally see a small flock of turkey motoring down the fence line.



Easy pickings on here but several neighbors consider them "their" pets so I don't take any off my property. [Frustrating at times but having a good relationship with our neighbors is more important to the wife and I than taking a deer crossing our property.]

Only four of us went out on my brothers property. Nick, a friend, shot a six pointer. Us three brothers saw plenty of deer but no shooters.

I arrowed a doe earlier in the season but did not recover the deer. Found broken arrow shaft with hair and blood on it but could not find a drop of blood on the ground. 

Maybe go out again in January, during flintlock, but with my crossbow.


----------



## Amanda660

Kraffty said:


> Amanda you have to do a wine bottle cake if you haven't already done so, looks awesome.
> Mike



Made for our last wine class. Hope I did the "reply" to the right person thing correctly ??


----------



## ceeaton

bkisel said:


> Easy pickings on here but several neighbors consider them "their" pets so I don't take any off my property. [Frustrating at times but having a good relationship with our neighbors is more important to the wife and I than taking a deer crossing our property.]
> 
> Only four of us went out on my brothers property. Nick, a friend, shot a six pointer. Us three brothers saw plenty of deer but no shooters.
> 
> I arrowed a doe earlier in the season but did not recover the deer. Found broken arrow shaft with hair and blood on it but could not find a drop of blood on the ground.
> 
> Maybe go out again in January, during flintlock, but with my crossbow.


Sounds like you have quite the arsenal. Remind me to come your direction with a few cases of wine when Armageddon approaches. At least you saw some, normally my BIL (wifes brother) sits and enjoys the day in the woods, never seeing anything, but he hunts in heavy pressure areas in Northern Dauphin County. 

My other BIL's (Sisters Husband) Son (our nephew) got what looked like an 8 pointer (nice spacing on the rack, big buck), just saw it from a distance on a facebook post my wife was looking at (I don't do facebook). They have a cabin up North in your neck of the woods, either Clinton or Lycoming County, but I could be wrong about the county. Could even be Potter.


----------



## JohnT

Amanda660 said:


> Made for our last wine class. Hope I did the "reply" to the right person thing correctly ??


 





WOW!!!! 

UNBELIEVALBE!!! 

Care to make one for me sometime? 

I am not kidding!


----------



## Boatboy24

Amanda660 said:


> Made for our last wine class. Hope I did the "reply" to the right person thing correctly ??



That's a cake!!!??? Wow!!!


----------



## cintipam

I thought that was a real box, real wine bottle til read back to your deer cake. Awesome job!

Pam in cinti


----------



## ceeaton

I don't think I'd have the resolve to actually cut that cake. I'd need to find a way to preserve it.


----------



## dcbrown73

ceeaton said:


> I don't think I'd have the resolve to actually cut that cake. I'd need to find a way to preserve it.



Here, you require one of these.


----------



## ceeaton

dcbrown73 said:


> Here, you require one of these.



But I want to enjoy it's beauty, it wouldn't be colorful enough in that state...


----------



## bkisel

Wow! I also did not realize it was a cake.


----------



## bakervinyard

@amanda660, Awesome job on that cake. Are you a professional cake decorator ? I'm looking for a cake decorator with your skill set. Let me know, Bakervinyard


----------



## Amanda660

bakervinyard said:


> @amanda660, Awesome job on that cake. Are you a professional cake decorator ? I'm looking for a cake decorator with your skill set. Let me know, Bakervinyard



Just a hobby - are you in MO?


----------



## ibglowin

"Sangre de Christo Glow". Santa Fe, NM


----------



## bkisel

That is beautiful. Is it a picture you took? Is the "Sangre de Christo Glow" both at sunrise and sunset?


----------



## ibglowin

No, found that one on FB and thought it was too pretty not to share. Stunning image of the light that NM is famous for. Those are the Sangre de Christos mountains (southern tip of the Rocky Mountains) that sit just outside the base of Santa Fe, NM. This is a sunrise photo taken more than likely on Tuesday after the last Winter storm exited the state on Monday. For a real treat, click on the button on top of the image to see it full size!


----------



## Mismost

ceeaton said:


> Sorry, I have to do it. My yearly picture of a naked Douglas Fir tree. We are due some heavy rain this week in the Northeast, so went today, sans kids or wifey, and picked this one out in 5 minutes, cut it down and fit it in the Corolla. Miss the roof rack on the Van we got rid of. Price stayed the same, $35 for any size tree, they have several fir varieties to choose from. Bought the tree bag for another $1. House smells so wonderful I had to go buy some more generic Zyrtec so I could breathe.
> 
> Added lights.
> 
> Added ornaments.




Growing up Dad would allow the tree to come in on Christmas Eve and it had to be gone early morning of the 26th...it was The Law. I thought he just didn't like Christmas.

He ran off and got married while I was in the Army. When I came home, the house was all decorated up with TWO TREES a couple of weeks before Christmas too...I was shocked! I kinda jumped him about it too.

He said these are fake trees and I can breathe with them in the house! Duh!! You're a good guy! taking one for team!


----------



## bkisel

ibglowin said:


> No, found that one on FB and thought it was too pretty not to share. Stunning image of the light that NM is famous for. Those are the Sangre de Christos mountains (southern tip of the Rocky Mountains) that sit just outside the base of Santa Fe, NM. This is a sunrise photo taken more than likely on Tuesday after the last Winter storm exited the state on Monday. For a real treat, click on the button on top of the image to see it full size!



More awesome photos at their site... https://inlightofnature.com/#top


----------



## geek

Amazing pics Bill on that site.


----------



## jswordy

Julie said:


> God be with these people, how far away are you from the fires Jim?



We are far away, about 3 hours. I posted earlier a shot of my farm with fire smoke drifting over it. That smoke covered a HUGE area, more than 300 miles wide. 

Sad part is that the tourism will be hurt for years, maybe, and that will hurt them economically. They say there are over 700 homes and businesses in Gatlinburg alone destroyed.


----------



## bakervinyard

Amanda660, "Just a hobby - are you in MO?'
I'm in the Boston Ma. area. I know professional cake decorators and they can.t do that kind of work. How long did it take you to do ? Bakervinyard


----------



## Amanda660

bakervinyard said:


> Amanda660, "Just a hobby - are you in MO?'
> I'm in the Boston Ma. area. I know professional cake decorators and they can.t do that kind of work. How long did it take you to do ? Bakervinyard



Thanks for the compliment - I watched a video on YouTube. Took about 4 hours total of actual work-time but I do work very slowly especially when I have parts I don't have spares of. Once everything dried out (took a week because I used homemade fondant), I airbrushed, printed a wine label with edible ink on edible paper, made a cake, toasted some coconut and put everything together like a puzzle. Fun project.


----------



## jswordy

And they say there are no new ideas anymore....


----------



## geek

The cheapo wine ain't too bad....


----------



## opus345

jswordy said:


> And they say there are no new ideas anymore....



THAT IS FANTASTIC!!!

Linky please.

Edit: Nevermind, found it:

http://odditymall.com/santas-stocking-flask-wine-bag


----------



## bkisel

Left my house this morning for a quick hike around Hills Creek Lake...


----------



## geek

Really nice Bill...


----------



## bkisel

geek said:


> Really nice Bill...



It is funny how we moved from our house in Southbury, CT which is an ~10 minute walk from Southford Falls State Park to a house in in Wellsboro, PA which likewise an ~10 minute walk from a State Park.

Ps. Varis, remember when we split that lot of 1,000 corks a few years back? We should have gone in for a couple of thousand. That was a great find of yours, decent corks at an outrageously decent price. If you find a deal like that again please let me know.


----------



## geek

Bill, after that one I bought and split another 1,000 with a new friend I met last year at Maltose.
I don't know how many I have left but will check.


----------



## bkisel

geek said:


> Bill, after that one I bought and split another 1,000 with a new friend I met last year at Maltose.
> I don't know how many I have left but will check.



Thanks Varis but I already bought some but not nearly as good a deal as I remember yours being.

Better drop this and get back to the photos. I should have PMed you.


----------



## ceeaton

bkisel said:


> Left my house this morning for a quick hike around Hills Creek Lake...



So the question is, have you fished in Hill Creek Lake yet? I remember fishing it as a young kid and catching a few trout, don't know if they are still in there or not (the species, not the actual fish I caught). The image of the snow on your roof makes me happy I live 170 miles South of you! Very nice that you have a State Park and a path so close.


----------



## bkisel

ceeaton said:


> So the question is, have you fished in Hill Creek Lake yet? I remember fishing it as a young kid and catching a few trout, don't know if they are still in there or not (the species, not the actual fish I caught). The image of the snow on your roof makes me happy I live 170 miles South of you! Very nice that you have a State Park and a path so close.



No, haven't fished the lake but I know many do. Very popular for ice fishing for whatever reason.

All kinds of great hiking around this area of PA. The Mid State Trail joins the lake trail for a mile or so. 







The Tioga Region covers the section of the Mid State Trail from the town of Blackwell, PA to the New York state border. This region passes through the Tioga State Forests and Hills Creek State Park. Making its way over the hilly terrain of the Allegheny Plateau, you'll find pleasant natural and cultural discoveries in the northern most region of the MST.


----------



## ceeaton

bkisel said:


> No, haven't fished the lake but I know many do. Very popular for ice fishing for whatever reason.
> 
> All kinds of great hiking around this area of PA. The Mid State Trail joins the lake trail for a mile or so.
> 
> 
> 
> The Tioga Region covers the section of the Mid State Trail from the town of Blackwell, PA to the New York state border. This region passes through the Tioga State Forests and Hills Creek State Park. Making its way over the hilly terrain of the Allegheny Plateau, you'll find pleasant natural and cultural discoveries in the northern most region of the MST.



If you ever hike the northern section of the West Rim Trail going North, it avoids Colton Point State Park (that's actually a nice part of the trail, just no vistas of the Canyon) where it comes back to the rim of the Canyon before descending to the end (at the Rangers Station near Ansonia), below is where our cabin is (at the end of Owassee Road -- see attached image, trail is up top). Where that trail intersects the Barbours Rock Trail, there is a nice Vista where you can make out our place in the Winter when there are no leaves on the trees.

I love it up there!


----------



## bkisel

Yeah, believe I've hiked that section twice since I've been here and joined the hiking club.

When you get back up this way please look me up. BTW, we hikers generally meet @ the Wellsboro Dunkin Donuts/TOPS parking lot @ 9:00 AM Saturdays and Tuesdays. Join us when you get back up North.


----------



## ceeaton

bkisel said:


> Yeah, believe I've hiked that section twice since I've been here and joined the hiking club.
> 
> When you get back up this way please look me up. BTW, we hikers generally meet @ the Wellsboro Dunkin Donuts/TOPS parking lot @ 9:00 AM Saturdays and Tuesdays. Join us when you get back up North.



Though I do my foraging at the Weis, I know where that is. Are the hikes all day-ers? I'd PM you if I was planning to be there. Next time up is opening day of trout season '17, unless my brother wants to do some day project in the cold. I'll hide a bottle of my current blueberry wine since I expect my wife to have drunk or given all of it away.


----------



## bkisel

ceeaton said:


> Though I do my foraging at the Weis, I know where that is. Are the hikes all day-ers? I'd PM you if I was planning to be there. Next time up is opening day of trout season '17, unless my brother wants to do some day project in the cold. I'll hide a bottle of my current blueberry wine since I expect my wife to have drunk or given all of it away.



The hikes have been as short as maybe 3 miles to as long as 12 miles. They probably average around 5-6 miles. When you get back to Wellsboro depends on the length of the hike, how difficult the hike, whether the hike is a point to point vs. an out and back vs. a loop, and how far the trail is from Wellsboro to begin with. Most hikes you're back in Wellsboro by mid-afternoon.

Sounds like a plan. I'll try to hide a bottle of Peach from my wife.





Here is a photo of some of the regulars @ an overlook on the on the West Rim Trail - camera pointing South. So actually not far from your place.


----------



## ceeaton

bkisel said:


> So actually not far from your place.



Closer than you can imagine! 

Wife just gave me a thumbs up and a kiss (very rare activity from her) for the blueberry, so it must be a winner. Already hid two (one for you, one for me).


----------



## ceeaton

Here are a series of photos, all taken within 2 minutes of each other, that show you the state of my household. I call it the "computer sloth" state. Although in the last image you can't see the i-Pad, you'll notice on the right there are cables to attach her to the electricity (she heard the others complaining so she knew what was coming, next time she's first). 

My wife and I feed, clean and clothe, therefore we enable the sloth. I'm thinking of shutting the electricity off for a few hours, just long enough to make an impression and not kill the tropical fish in the basement.

Maybe we can live underground as a society? I miss the sun and the outdoors, but obviously my kids could care less.


----------



## ceeaton

Now while they were computer slothing, I was bottling! 2016 Spring Chilean Pinot Grigio #1. 24 x 750's, 11.5 x 375's.


----------



## Boatboy24

My kids are younger, but the picture isn't much different. We force them off the screens on a regular basis, but they still have a lot of screen time. Then again, so do I - stupid WMT...


----------



## vernsgal

Amanda660 said:


> Made for our last wine class. Hope I did the "reply" to the right person thing correctly ??



Amanda this is amazing! You have a talent!!


----------



## ceeaton

Racked my Spring Chilean Pinot Noir yesterday, and found this winestix with some wine diamonds attached (and they are really hard to get off the stick). Originally this wine had a higher pH and low TA, so I did add some tartaric acid before fermentation, guess it was too much!

Tasted today and can identify the aroma of wood and the flavor of wood, now to decide if it is enough since I don't want to throw the wine out of balance too far (on the wood side). Had the winestix in there for about 3 months, MoreWinemaking.com states that it has a 3-6 month life, so I guess I've got to decide if I put it back in there or not. Most likely not since it's my first PN. 

BTW, some loose diamonds in the carboy were more like emeralds in size.


----------



## Boatboy24

Winemakers rock candy right there!


----------



## wineforfun

*Spain May 2016*

@jericurl 
Here are few pics from Madrid, Seville and Barcelona.
1st
View from room in Madrid.
2nd
View from room balcony in Madrid.
3rd
Food from dinner at Zerain in Madrid.
4th
Royal Palace Madrid.
5th
La Giralda tower Seville.
6th
Food at El Reconcillo in Seville. Note the chalk writing on the countertop by our food. This is how they keep track of how much your bill will be. Very cool.
7th
Plaza Espana Seville.
8th
View from room balcony in Barcelona.
9th
La Sagrada Familia Barcelona
10th
Barceloneta Beach Barcelona.
11th
Gaudi building in Barcelona.


----------



## Jericurl

wineforfun said:


> @jericurl
> Here are few pics from Madrid, Seville and Barcelona.
> 1st
> View from room in Madrid.
> 2nd
> View from room balcony in Madrid.
> 3rd
> Food from dinner at Zerain in Madrid.
> 4th
> Royal Palace Madrid.
> 5th
> La Giralda tower Seville.
> 6th
> Food at El Reconcillo in Seville. Note the chalk writing on the countertop by our food. This is how they keep track of how much your bill will be. Very cool.
> 7th
> Plaza Espana Seville.
> 8th
> View from room balcony in Barcelona.
> 9th
> La Sagrada Familia Barcelona
> 10th
> Barceloneta Beach Barcelona.
> 11th
> Gaudi building in Barcelona.




I wish I could like this more than once! And I love the buildings there!


----------



## wineforfun

Jericurl said:


> I wish I could like this more than once! And I love the buildings there!



Yeah, the buildings are awesome. I have loads of pics, I love me some pics when I travel.

It was so cool to hangout on those cobblestone streets and sit on the balconies eating, drinking wine, coffee, etc.

Hoping to hit Budapest, Krakow and Prague in a year or two.


----------



## olusteebus

Hey jswordy, congratulations on your new limousine service. You should do well there in Tennessee.


----------



## JohnT

Brilliant! An Amish Limo!


----------



## ibglowin

Christmas at "El Santuario"


----------



## olusteebus

I gotta nose for holes


----------



## olusteebus

meywee cuifmath


----------



## olusteebus

I swanneee


----------



## olusteebus

That time of year


----------



## olusteebus

I mean like, what did it do to you!


----------



## olusteebus

your welcome


----------



## olusteebus

on second thought


----------



## olusteebus

If truth be told


----------



## roger80465

olusteebus said:


> If truth be told



What do you mean I can only 'LIKE' this one time?!?!?


----------



## wineforfun

olusteebus said:


> I swanneee



olusteebus,
Is that you in those pretty chaps?


----------



## ibglowin

Moonrise over the Sangre de Christos mountains........


----------



## Amanda660

Whoohoo - look what just arrived! I do buy myself the best presents


----------



## ibglowin

Drone shot of our local ski hill "Pajarito" which means "little bird". We need more snow. Looks like more on the way this weekend!


----------



## barbiek

Just bottled my cab earlier this week I made from a juice bucket started October 2015 took it through malo and oaked. Can't wait to taste it in couple months! I'm getting ready to bottle my eclipse merlot I made November 2015 and it's tasty

Julie help I have another upside down photo


----------



## geek

@barbiek
How exactly are you uploding your pics, from computer, from iPhone, etc?


----------



## bkisel

Henry Golden Boy in .22lr.

Won third prize in a Rotary Club raffle. $10.00 for the ticket and $5.00 for the background check.

I believe I'm going to keep it stock as I already have a Marlin that I have setup for Cowboy rim fire silhouette competition.
.
.


----------



## bkisel

geek said:


> @barbiek
> How exactly are you uploding your pics, from computer, from iPhone, etc?



I generally just snag them from my Android smart phone. Plugged into a USB port the computer OS will see it as just another device. Navigate to the pics, open or double click and upload.


----------



## ceeaton

bkisel said:


> Henry Golden Boy in .22lr.
> 
> Won third prize in a Rotary Club raffle. $10.00 for the ticket and $5.00 for the background check.
> 
> I believe I'm going to keep it stock as I already have a Marlin that I have setup for Cowboy rim fire silhouette competition.
> .
> .



Merry Christmas to you! Congratulations Bill!


----------



## geek

bkisel said:


> I generally just snag them from my Android smart phone. Plugged into a USB port the computer OS will see it as just another device. Navigate to the pics, open or double click and upload.



Sounds like a lot of work Bill....lol

I just use the WMT app on my iPhone, easy


----------



## jgmann67

Taken at my last summer camp as a scoutmaster. At the beginning of camp I got on the .22 rifle range and shot this. Dared the boys to shoot better than the Old Mann. Winner got a slushie and bragging rights. By the end of camp, one boy finally got a tighter shot group.


----------



## bkisel

geek said:


> Sounds like a lot of work Bill....lol
> 
> I just use the WMT app on my iPhone, easy



Cool!

This one Varis? https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.gcspublishing.winemakingtalk&hl=en


----------



## Boatboy24

Total Wine run!


----------



## bkisel

ceeaton said:


> Merry Christmas to you! Congratulations Bill!



Thanks. There is a downside... I can no longer say "I never win anything!".


----------



## Sage

Yesterday morning from my shop window.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Total Wine run!




Price???????


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Price???????



The CC was $7.97 - is that what you're asking about?


----------



## ibglowin

That's our daughter!


----------



## Sage

Today

The vines






Around us


----------



## NCWC

Racked about 600 gallons to barrels yesterday. Now all you nice wines go to sleep till about next fall


----------



## barbiek

geek said:


> @barbiek
> How exactly are you uploding your pics, from computer, from iPhone, etc?



iPad taken from my iPhone I should just use my iPad to take the picture


----------



## barbiek

I was crafty this weekend


----------



## Johny99

NCWC said:


> Racked about 600 gallons to barrels yesterday. Now all you nice wines go to sleep till about next fall



Read them "'Twas the night before Christmas"


----------



## cintipam

BarbieK, how'd you do that? That looks like it would be an awesome comfy rug to stand on while doing dishes! (Yes, I do them by hand. I hang laundry outside to dry too.)

Pam in cinti


----------



## dcbrown73

I've been collecting my corks to do something with. I have two 1 gallon freezer bags full of them plus some in a 1 gallon jar I keep them in near my sink.

I have a purchased clock parts from Michael Crafts that I intend on making a cork clock out of, but I haven't yet found time to complete it.


----------



## cintipam

Another very cool idea. But it wouldn't massage my feet. I love cork soled sandals, but not in winter.

Good to know I'm not the only oddball who's been saving used corks! Hubby just shakes his head. I've been saving corks for 20 years before I started making wine. Now that I have 1,000 new corks in a bag he REALLY doesn't understand.

Pam in cinti


----------



## JohnT

Even Better... CORK BOAT!!!! 

Check it out. I have read this a number of years ago and remember liking it.

https://www.google.com/imgres?imgur...ved=0ahUKEwihuc6qt4PRAhUG0mMKHULCAYEQ_B0IdTAO


----------



## cintipam

Awesome concept, but I wish they put a pic of the boat somewhere. I'd love to actually see it. You must live by water. I'm landlocked here in cincinnati.

Pam in cinti


----------



## wineforfun

cintipam said:


> BarbieK, how'd you do that? That looks like it would be an awesome comfy rug to stand on while doing dishes! (*Yes, I do them by hand. I hang laundry outside to dry too.*)
> 
> Pam in cinti



Alright, so I am not alone.


----------



## wineforfun

barbiek said:


> I was crafty this weekend



I have seen quite a few similar to this. Cut corks in half then hot glue them to plastic, wood, rug, etc.


----------



## cintipam

wineforfun, to be more accurate lately I hang laundry outside to freeze. I have hangers over big bookshelves I can hang few things on inside to finish drying. The extra moisture helps with the forced dry air heating situation.

Pam in cinti


----------



## cintipam

Any tips on the best way to cut those things in half while maintaining all fingers intact?

pinc


----------



## dcbrown73

cintipam said:


> Any tips on the best way to cut those things in half while maintaining all fingers intact?
> 
> pinc



I need to cut mine in half for the clock, but I'm concerned about the corks being difficult to cut evenly and stay in two equal pieces.

A waterjet would be perfect, but you can't exactly get one at the local home depot hah.


----------



## cmsben61

This is a great wine label


----------



## JohnT

cintipam said:


> Awesome concept, but I wish they put a pic of the boat somewhere. I'd love to actually see it. You must live by water. I'm landlocked here in cincinnati.
> 
> Pam in cinti


----------



## sour_grapes

JohnT said:


>



I thought you weren't supposed to soak your corks...


----------



## JohnT

i guess you might say that i am a cork soaker


----------



## Amanda660

So I saw this technique on the "internet" on how to make any wine a sparkling wine. Seriously....how bad can it be?


----------



## Boatboy24

Amanda660 said:


> So I saw this technique on the "internet" on how to make any wine a sparkling wine. Seriously....how bad can it be?



And the verdict is...?


----------



## Amanda660

Epic fail in my book. Looked great coming out - but zero long term carbonation....fyi I tried to do this one handed and my first attempt blew the glass over. Sad experiment but the Syrah is pretty good!! So basically, at the end of the day, the "internet" and I will have to break-up for a bit!


----------



## ibglowin

Soda Stream is your friend!



Amanda660 said:


> So I saw this technique on the "internet" on how to make any wine a sparkling wine. Seriously....how bad can it be?


----------



## Amanda660

ibglowin said:


> Soda Stream is your friend!



Looks like the internet and I will have to kiss & make up quickly!


----------



## JohnT

Try this again, only this time chill the wine down to 33 degrees. 

CO2 goes into solution when cold.

You may have much better luck.


----------



## ceeaton

JohnT said:


> Try this again, only this time chill the wine down to 33 degrees.
> 
> CO2 goes into solution when cold.
> 
> You may have much better luck.



This thread just reminded me I need to whip up a batch of Pinot Grigio sparkling wine in the Corny keg. 33*F is good but 20*F is even better! I have 10 days until the gathering so if I do it here before the weekend I should be good. Last year did a Sauvingon Blanc batch and it was a hit, especially with my Mom. Gotta keep Mom happy!


----------



## sour_grapes

How about this one:





Each pixel is a cork. Photo credit:  Koorosh Nozad Tehrani


----------



## dcbrown73

sour_grapes said:


> How about this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each pixel is a cork. Photo credit:  Koorosh Nozad Tehrani



...and I thought I drank quite a bit of wine. 

This Koorish Nozad Tehrani clearly has me defeated in that category!


----------



## ibglowin

Darwin Award........


----------



## ibglowin

One more day of work and then........ LOL


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> One more day of work and then........ LOL



This one is for you, Mike:

In math: (where i^2=-1)
|Shit| = Sht

In English:
"Shit just got real."


----------



## barbiek

I started my New Year's Eve early lol


----------



## barbiek

cintipam said:


> BarbieK, how'd you do that? That looks like it would be an awesome comfy rug to stand on while doing dishes! (Yes, I do them by hand. I hang laundry outside to dry too.)
> 
> Pam in cinti



Well the corks I've been saving for a couple years! People look at me weird when I request the corks back along with the bottles lol some think I reuse them lmao I was gonna 1/2 them in 2 but I found that was difficult and uneven so I just hot glued them whole and in front of the sink is what I made it for. And it is comfy! Less stress on the back and legs!


----------



## barbiek

wineforfun said:


> I have seen quite a few similar to this. Cut corks in half then hot glue them to plastic, wood, rug, etc.



I don't cut them in 1/2 too difficult and I'm lazy! Lol And if I had an easy way to cut them maybe but I like the cushion effect


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## TXWineDuo

ibglowin said:


> One more day of work and then........ LOL



With all that coke Mike is going to doing a lot of 

I prefer ice, 3/4 Jack and just a splash of coke.


----------



## Rodnboro

Boatboy24 said:


>




A toast sir to your sturdy aluminum pole.


----------



## olusteebus

Merry Christmas


----------



## geek

Merry Christmas from the sunshine state...visiting my brother in Cape Coral.


----------



## ceeaton

Kids were really patient. Mom had to work, so they couldn't open presents until she got home. Only had one inquiry of when Mom was getting done with work. Got done with gifts, Mom and two kids started a game of RISK while I finished fixing dinner, just got done with dinner and I'm ready for bed. Haven't even opened a bottle of wine yet, I'm such a lightweight.


----------



## dcbrown73

My gift from my GF. She has great taste for someone who doesn't drink!


----------



## Boatboy24

My new "Wine Purse", as I affectionately refer to it.  Broke it in yesterday and it worked great.


----------



## JohnT

The wife's Christmas present..


----------



## ibglowin

Nice! 

Is that the new model that just came out or the old model?


----------



## JohnT

ibglowin said:


> Nice!
> 
> Is that the new model that just came out or the old model?


 
It is a 2016 (holdover). I got a great deal on this.


----------



## ibglowin

I bet. We almost snagged one of those as well. I wanted to look at the 2017 redesign.


----------



## geek

How much are those running for now?


----------



## JohnT

Picked it up for 23k (OTD)


----------



## geek

That's a really good price I think, depending on the trim obviously but even for the more basic one sounds good


----------



## cmason1957

I love my CRV, this is my second one. First one ended up with about 110,000 miles on it. Just getting really well broken in, but the dealership made me a great deal on it.


----------



## ibglowin

We own (3) Honda's! 13' Accord, 09' Fit, 04' S2000. Fantastic cars.


----------



## roger80465

ibglowin said:


> We own (3) Honda's! 13' Accord, 09' Fit, 04' S2000. Fantastic cars.


My wife has a 2004 Civic Hybrid with 230K +. Still going strong. Great cars. BTW, while 45 MPG is great, the downside of the hybrid is having to replace the assist battery. $3500 - $5000 depending on the manufacturer. Kind of defeats the value of the hybrid.


----------



## ibglowin

We chose the Fit over the Prius as it (manual trans) gets 40MPG and had much much more cargo room (whole back folds flat) and was $7K more than the Fit. You would have to drive the Prius 300K miles just to break even then there is the cost of those batteries to swap out every now and then.


----------



## Rodnboro

Sad, but you can't beat Japanese technology. I like Hondas, but we transitioned to Toyotas a few years ago. I still own a Chevy pickup, but when the time comes I'll buy a Tundra.


----------



## jgmann67

I bought the base CRV AWD for my wife last year, too. Very happy with it. Charming little ride, decent room inside, and we got a great deal. Literally half of what we were spending on the mid-trim minivan we were driving.


----------



## geek

Sanibel Island [emoji267] [emoji267] with my brother...[emoji4]


----------



## geek

A couple more and this is it [emoji4]


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> A couple more and this is it [emoji4]



Nice slight of hand to be driving and snap those shots! I usually have to drive with my knee when I'm taking pictures in the car. Watch that SUV ahead of you with the brake lights on....

My parents spend a month or two on the island in the Winter. My Step Dad can fish all he wants and my Mom can enjoy the warmth (compared to home). They love it!


----------



## ibglowin

Those are made in a nice new shiny plant in San Antonio, TX USA these days.



Rodnboro said:


> I still own a Chevy pickup, but when the time comes I'll buy a Tundra.


----------



## geek

Really cheap but good??


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Really cheap but good??
> View attachment 33210



Um, sure? And you can get yourself a new smartphone while you're at it.


----------



## geek

Walgreens [emoji16]


----------



## Boatboy24

Hey, 7 bucks for 1.5L - how can you go wrong?


----------



## geek

My very good friend Roy, thanks for welcoming us to your place.


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> My very good friend Roy, thanks for welcoming us to your place.



At least he's got enough wine for the weekend...


----------



## FTC Wines

Not sure about that Craig, I'm feeling very thirsty. LOL, had such a great time with Varis, his wife & his brother. It's great trading & sampling wines. Happy New Year everyone. Roy


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> At least he's got enough wine for the weekend...



I dunno. 5pm and already 2 empty bottles on the counter.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> I dunno. 5pm and already 2 empty bottles on the counter.



That's why I have the keg of sparkling wine for my family's get together tomorrow. Twelve 750's worth of sparkling wine, nice and dry, for about seven wine drinkers! I'm sure my oldest brother will bring along a bottle or two of Muscat and White Zin (he also got a bucket of the "dark one" that I did this Fall).


----------



## Amanda660

geek said:


> Really cheap but good??
> View attachment 33210



No lie its a great value. I ended up with a glass of the cab at our monthly Bunco earlier this month and I rather liked it. I couldn't believe she picked it up at the Dollar General. At the end of the day a wine is only good/great if you like it


----------



## Rodnboro

geek said:


> Really cheap but good??
> View attachment 33210




I bought a bottle of the merlot for a "topping up" wine and ended up drinking it. It was pretty good for the price.


----------



## geek

And here's another at Walmart Cape Coral, FL.... [emoji44][emoji44]


----------



## mikewatkins727

Hmmm. $2.96 a btl? Cheaper than my Walmart ($3.47), I like the Sweet Red myself.


----------



## FTC Wines

Geek, you have exposed me!!! All those wines I served you were Oak Leaf !! LOL Roy ps I used to drink them before they went to "Eco Bottles" can't re-bottle them. Roy


----------



## geek

Roy...nah
Your wine is really superior, hands down [emoji4]


----------



## geek

Coco is really tired with such a long trip....back from FL, made a quick stop in Maryland.


----------



## Boatboy24

Well, today was an expensive end to an expensive break. Christmas night, our garage door opener took a crap. My wife's bathroom faucet has had a drip for a while and the one in the kid's bathroom sprung a leak from inside the faucet the other day. Today, we went and got 3 new faucets - 2 to replace the leakers and a third so mine would match wifey's. Installation on the first two was flawless. While doing the third, the hot water supply line broke in the floor, spewing water all over. It was coming down into the family room and kitchen and quickly made it's way into the (fortunately unfinished) basement. Plumber left around 7:45. Remediation team will be here in the morning, then the reconstruction folks in a day or two. It could have been a lot worse, but we definitely have some drywall and painting work ahead. When the line broke, I could hear the water under the floor beneath me. It sounded a little loud, but I thought maybe the wife started laundry or something. I took the time to stop and yell down to her, and she had indeed just kicked off a load of laundry. By the time I got back into the bathroom, I knew that it was just too loud to be laundry, so I went running downstairs. I could see signs of water starting to come through the ceiling and down one wall. When I got to the basement to shut the water off, it sounded like a full on rainstorm. We're lucky that a the wall about 12 inches from the break provided easy egress for the water to go straight down to the basement. So other than a small section of that wall, and two, maybe three sheets of drywall on the ceiling, it wasn't too bad. A good chunk of the basement got wet, but not one drop in the winery or storage area.


----------



## dralarms

Dang. Hate to hear that. A water leak cost a bundle when mine leaked from behind the washer. 16000.00 later plus the wife evicted my wine making operation. But on a plus side she bought me a 12 by 20 building and it's grown leaps and bounds from there.


----------



## vernsgal

Bad start to the New Year Jim but good for you for looking at the glass 1/2 full and not having the amount of damage you could've.


----------



## jgmann67

Your year has been pre-disastered... go in peace.


----------



## ibglowin

Boatboy24 said:


> Well, today was an expensive end to an expensive break......




I think they made a movie about you starring Tom Hanks once upon a time......


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## joeybudd

Something to ponder.....


----------



## cmsben61

Now this is a home improvement!


----------



## Boatboy24

cmsben61 said:


> Now this is a home improvement!



That's what I was trying to do when my pipe broke the other day.


----------



## Amanda660

Just labeled the beer I made for our belated Christmas party. Just put a bottle in the refer to test later - bottle conditioning always stresses me out. Party is Saturday so let's hope it is respectable.


----------



## Mismost

Amanda660 said:


> Just labeled the beer I made for our belated Christmas party. Just put a bottle in the refer to test later - bottle conditioning always stresses me out. Party is Saturday so let's hope it is respectable.



I've never had one carb up decent is 2 days. Might oughta buy Bud!


----------



## Amanda660

Oh heavens I bottled it before Christmas I just printed & put the labels on the bottles tonight. It'll be right at 2 weeks in the bottle - I've waited as long as I could to test one.


----------



## Johny99

One of those days I love my job. Upended a 150MW hydro turbine runner, ~6m, to prepare for installation after two years of repair


----------



## stickman

I hope you keep up inspection on the over-speed protection.


----------



## olusteebus

I put two new hanging lamps in my living room. My wife does not like em but I find them comforting.


----------



## Boatboy24

olusteebus said:


> I put two new hanging lamps in my living room. My wife does not like em but I find them comforting.



Hey, you got the same lights as me! Can't figure out why they're so popular. 

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=37872&page=345


----------



## TXWineDuo

This is what happens when we get a few snowflakes!! 

TXWineDuo


----------



## geek

We had around 3 inches of snow from early AM to about 10am and didn't even have school delays at all....


----------



## ceeaton

TXWineDuo said:


> This is what happens when we get a few snowflakes!!
> 
> TXWineDuo



As I remember, when my older brother was in Med School in Winston-Salem NC, whenever it snowed they knew the ER was going to be mayhem. Even around here the first small snow produces empty bread racks, go figure, you'd think we'd be used to it by now.


----------



## olusteebus

for Today, do this


----------



## ibglowin

*Badland Sunrise*


----------



## ibglowin

Organ Mountains outside Las Cruces, NM........


----------



## olusteebus

Third night of the Wolf Moon.


----------



## ibglowin

El Morro National Monument, NM


----------



## Bodenski

Orange Park, Florida. Of all the photos I've taken this just might be my favorite.


----------



## barbiek

ibglowin said:


> Organ Mountains outside Las Cruces, NM........




This is one of my favorites that you have posted keep em coming all are so beautiful!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

Winter Storm (Organ Mountains, Las Cruces, NM)


----------



## vernsgal

Visitors beside our driveway


----------



## Boatboy24

vernsgal said:


> Visitors beside our driveway



I know that look. "Uh, we heard you might have some wine?"


----------



## vernsgal

Lol.Yup almost need to cull those winedeer.lol


----------



## JohnT

Are you composting grape skins? 

The wife calls my compost pile the "winemaker's deer feeder".


----------



## wineforfun

One of my favorites.


----------



## Johnd

Momma and baby enjoying some early afternoon vittles about 8 yards away.


----------



## ibglowin

Enjoying a little early Spring weather this week! Top down on the drive home in February!


----------



## geek

You're lucky, we're not quite there yet... [emoji23][emoji23]
And won't be there for some time, maybe 2 months [emoji30]


----------



## ColemanM

You guys are having a heat wave!!!


----------



## TXWineDuo

It has been so warm in Texas we started the 2017 garden!!! We put in 4 different kinds of lettuce and 2 spinach along with yellow and white onions. Next will be preparing the other 2 beds for tomatoes and peppers along with whatever else we might plant.

Hope y'all will be getting in those gardens soon.
TXWineDuo


----------



## Johny99

Y'all need more snow! 18 inches yesterday and more tomorrow.


----------



## vernsgal

Crazy weather for the lower mainland here in BC. 
1st is the roads 
2nd is babygirl trying to get to her mom


----------



## OldeTymeWinery

I've done this before with personal photographs. Best filter I used was a similar snow scene in front of our sugarhouse using the drawing filter. It turned it into a colored pencil drawing. Very cool effect.


----------



## vernsgal

Sorry for all the grandbaby pics but on holidays and loving them!
Babygirl got 3 roses from her daddy on her 3rd birthday


----------



## JohnT

Yesterday: partly sunny and 65 degrees.

Today: 29 degrees and 12 to 14 inches of snow expected. We have been shoveling our small driveway every 90 minutes or so (much easier this way). This is the wife shoveling. This accumulated over 30 minutes. it is really coming down now!


----------



## geek

@JohnT
We're also getting hit with that storm, blizzard conditions here in CT.


----------



## Boatboy24

Just missed us.


----------



## Kraffty

Just missed us too, 2500 miles is relative right? You all stay safe over there,
m


----------



## dcbrown73

This is about 10 minutes from White Plains, NY where I work.

You really can't see it in the image, but it's still snowing. Earlier it look like a Snow Globe outside.


----------



## geek

Looking at the backyard and still coming down hard, blizzard conditions [emoji30]


----------



## dcbrown73

Come on Varis, that snow isn't going to shovel itself!


----------



## geek

dcbrown73 said:


> Come on Varis, that snow isn't going to shovel itself!



I am just giving it time to settle down a bit, but just told my wife that we need to start cleaning now and then finish later, otherwise it is going to be a lot.

Thank God the wife is off today so she can cook, kids off school and I'm working from home....

I have a lot of cleaning to do, not only my driveway, but a sidewalk that goes from the driveway all the way around the house to the deck, then the deck (med to big side) and the front steps......


----------



## geek

Different angle


----------



## ceeaton

We lucked out, only about 4 inches of really heavy wet stuff. Wind is now howling and it's down to 25*F. Kids will probably have a delay tomorrow (my favorite, not) from everything refreezing tonight.


----------



## ibglowin

And here we are in the banana belt..... Tomorrow is supposed to set a record high even warmer than today. But then on Sunday/Monday another Pacific front is pushing in with lots of moisture and snow in the higher elevations. Not enough cold reaching us from the jet stream for snow except for ski areas. All moisture is welcome in these parts!




geek said:


> Looking at the backyard and still coming down hard, blizzard conditions [emoji30]


----------



## geek

Just came in, finished cleaning, man there was quite a bit, probably over a foot.


----------



## olusteebus

A little humor here


----------



## ibglowin

Day two. The relentless Winter storm continues to pound us into submission.......


----------



## Boatboy24

Damn you, Mike!!! High of 35 here today. Though tomorrow in the 60's and 70 for Sunday.


----------



## Boatboy24

olusteebus said:


> A little humor here



I'm not sure who designed that Spider Man, but they should be fired.


----------



## ceeaton

This weekends keg selection. From left to right, Oktoberfest (not ready yet), Continuously hopped bitter, Sorta Robust Porter and Pinot Grigio sparkling wine. Hoping to make an Irish Red or Jolly Scot Ale tomorrow in the warmth. Still can't believe it is going to be 58*F tomorrow after the cold start we got this morning.


----------



## geek

Keep rubbing it, we had about 15" of snow yesterday and now it's snowing again [emoji30][emoji22]
And it feels cold..!!


----------



## bkisel

Snyder Point (vista) on the Eastern Edge of the PA Grand Canyon in Tioga County PA. [From today's out n back hike.]
.


----------



## geek

That looks good Bill.


----------



## bkisel

geek said:


> That looks good Bill.



Think about planning a trip out here Varis. PA's Grand Canyon is maybe a 25 minute drive and NY's Seneca Lake's south shore with all its wineries is just under an hours drive away.


----------



## ceeaton

bkisel said:


> Think about planning a trip out here Varis. PA's Grand Canyon is maybe a 25 minute drive and NY's Seneca Lake's south shore with all its wineries is just under an hours drive away.



Then the two of you could spend an afternoon on our front porch sipping some fine wine (yours and Varis' of course), which I believe was within a 1/2 mile of where you were, but on the western side of the creek.


----------



## geek

bkisel said:


> Think about planning a trip out here Varis. PA's Grand Canyon is maybe a 25 minute drive and NY's Seneca Lake's south shore with all its wineries is just under an hours drive away.





ceeaton said:


> Then the two of you could spend an afternoon on our front porch sipping some fine wine (yours and Varis' of course), which I believe was within a 1/2 mile of where you were, but on the western side of the creek.



You got a deal guys...
Bill, I think around end of May or actually June when it's warm we can make a trip to your neck of the woods....


----------



## bkisel

geek said:


> You got a deal guys...
> Bill, I think around end of May or actually June when it's warm we can make a trip to your neck of the woods....



Sounds good. Now all we have to do is clue our wives in - better sooner than later.


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> You got a deal guys...
> Bill, I think around end of May or actually June when it's warm we can make a trip to your neck of the woods....





bkisel said:


> Sounds good. Now all we have to do is clue our wives in - better sooner than later.



Wives are invited to the front porch too! You could take a hike and come down for either lunch or dinner, depending on what time you take the hike. I would need to know a date in advance since the place is shared with my two brothers' and one sisters' families, though if you showed up on the front porch and dropped my name they'd ask you what beverage you desired and whether you were staying for a meal. If you flashed a few bottles of wine they might even ask you what bedroom you preferred to sleep in.


----------



## olusteebus

the ship is the USS Iowa


----------



## bkisel

I'm not getting the second one... Is it just the juxtaposition of the sailboat and the ship with regards to size?


----------



## ibglowin

Full moon over Seattle from last week.


----------



## geek

On a business travel around D.C.
Marriott Headquarters offices.
Relax pod.... [emoji4]


----------



## olusteebus

bkisel said:


> I'm not getting the second one... Is it just the juxtaposition of the sailboat and the ship with regards to size?



Well, that is what struck me. the ship is huge to me.


----------



## olusteebus

how was the relax pod.


----------



## ceeaton

Can you put in a quarter and it gives you a glass of wine or beer to relax with?


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> On a business travel around D.C.
> Marriott Headquarters offices.
> Relax pod.... [emoji4]



Let me know next time you are in town - we can meet up for a glass of red.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Let me know next time you are in town - we can meet up for a glass of red.




Thanks Jim. This was a short trip of 1 day, Sunday to Monday. Although I should've pinged you because I landed in DCA yesterday around noon and had the rest of the day free, so I decided to call my wife's cousin and visit them in MD.

Flying back home just now, love this JetBlue free wifi.. [emoji4]


----------



## Tnuscan

olusteebus said:


> the ship is the USS Iowa



Those cats in the car look familiar.


----------



## ceeaton

Very nice day, though the wind has whipped up occasionally, bringing Spring like warmth in February. Making some beer, smoking some ribs. No coat just a sweatshirt. My daughter is in shorts, though she's running about with the neighbor girl expending energy, so I let her slide. Outdoors registering at 67.0*F, expected to be higher tomorrow. So much for cold crashing some beer carboys in the garage.


----------



## bkisel

Any guesses?
.


----------



## sour_grapes

bkisel said:


> Any guesses?
> .



Wow, Bill, that is cool. I am struggling for a guess. My best guess is that the picture should be rotated 90 deg. counterclockwise. Then it is a picture of window blinds, with smoke or steam rising from some black magic alcohol preparation that you are performing!


----------



## olusteebus

Good Monday yall


----------



## bkisel

sour_grapes said:


> Wow, Bill, that is cool. I am struggling for a guess. My best guess is that the picture should be rotated 90 deg. counterclockwise. Then it is a picture of window blinds, with smoke or steam rising from some black magic alcohol preparation that you are performing!





Winner! That's it exactly!

[Mist from our bedroom humidifier. Was really interesting, in motion, with the light rays playing on the mist. BTW, my first hint was going to be... rotate the image 90 degrees counter clockwise.]


----------



## sour_grapes

bkisel said:


> Winner! That's it exactly!



Cool! Thanks. I thought that had to be alcohol-related, but that just goes to show what a one-track mind I have!


----------



## geek

It had to be Paul..!!


----------



## bkisel

I goofed this morning... Thought we were to meet at 9AM for our group hike, this morning the plan was to meet at 8AM. Decided to just go for a stroll by myself. 

1. Pine Creek Rail Trail @ the Wellsboro, PA start.
2. 3MI out n' back.
.
.


----------



## geek

I hope you carry a wooden stick or something just in case of an undesirable encounter with a bear, bob cat or who knows....


----------



## bkisel

geek said:


> I hope you carry a wooden stick or something just in case of an undesirable encounter with a bear, bob cat or who knows....



Don't you remember my "incident" in New Haven; my "15 minutes" of fame?

BTW, rattle snakes have been a bigger issue on our hikes than any bear encounters.
.
.


----------



## geek

Incident? Nope, I don't recall you posted about it.


----------



## bkisel

geek said:


> Incident? Nope, I don't recall you posted about it.



Attempted robbery. I'll PM you.


----------



## bkisel

Son and I took a short walk before dinner. This is a phone photo taken from the combined Hills Creek State Park Lake Side Trail  and Mid State Trail - North side of Hills Creek Lake looking South.
.
.


----------



## Johnd

So, it definitely happened, serious wine tasting paired with food at Del Dotto. Easily the best wine and food pairing I've ever attended. Tasted 6 wines out of barrels in the cave before the pairing, unfreakinbelievable!!!!


----------



## Johnd

The ultimate cab experience at Hall Winery, great facility and presentation, tastings in the cave room, blew my budget for the whole trip on the first day.....


----------



## geek

@Johnd

Looks like you're in Napa Valley?
I really want to travel there sometime in the future and get some tours, will be asking questions down the road...


----------



## Johnd

You are correct, I'd be happy to share my thoughts about the tours and tastings we've done. Just one day in, it's been a blast!


----------



## ibglowin

@Johnd

Come across any flooding or vineyards under water?


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> @Johnd
> 
> Come across any flooding or vineyards under water?



Saw a news report of a community along Coyote Creek that had taken on some water last week, they're dry and cleaning up now. Little standing water in the vines, just puddles, in a very few places in the flat part of the valley, not much to speak of. Most everyone is hard at work pruning, lots of activity in the fields, canes stacked at the ends of the rows, you know the drill. Pretty chilly still, bud break looks to be a ways away. 

Pretty cool time to visit, some wines getting bottled and released, some at the tail end of barrel time, getting to taste quite a few out of the barrels. Really want to taste the '16's in barrel, as that would help me in my own winemaking, but so far, they're having none of that. Maybe today I can talk my way into a green barrel cave.......


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


>



Probably the worst Photoshop I've ever seen, but still dang funny.


----------



## mikewatkins727

*Longivity*

How to beat old age


----------



## vernsgal

Someone's 1st haircut lol


----------



## JohnT

vernsgal said:


> Someone's 1st haircut lol


 

AWWWWWW! What a Face!


----------



## vernsgal

JohnT said:


> AWWWWWW! What a Face!



The sound of the hair clipper scared him lol.


----------



## JohnT

vernsgal said:


> The sound of the hair clipper scared him lol.



Awwwwwwww. Poor little guy. Now this is a little guy that has earned some ice cream!


----------



## bkisel

Wife relaxes with tea and a read while I slave away on WMT!




.
.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## olusteebus

good morning y'all


----------



## Kraffty

I love So. Cal. Spring time sort of, all my grapes, lemon, orange and avacados are budding.


----------



## sour_grapes

Kraffty said:


> I love So. Cal. Spring time sort of, all my grapes, lemon, orange and avacados are budding.



Sure, go ahead and twist the knife, Kraffty!


----------



## geek

@ibglowin


Got these wooden boxes at Costco, not as pretty as the set you showed but what you guys think?

Most have the foam with bottle shape.

I want to use them.


----------



## ibglowin

Nice! Looks like it would work OK.



geek said:


> Got these wooden boxes at Costco, not as pretty as the ser you showed but what you guys think?
> 
> Most have the foam with bottle shape.
> 
> I want to use them.


----------



## NorCal

Every time I feel it is time to get a new truck and go through the exercise of costing it out, I like my current truck even better. Original owner, 235k miles, V8, consistent 17-18 mpg, engine/trans haven't been touched.


----------



## ibglowin

I still have my 98 Ford Expedition. Just turned 100K miles! Eddie Bauer Edition so all the bells and whistles which meant a cassette deck AND a 6 disk CD changer back then! 

When gas shot up to almost $5 a gallon and it only got 14mpg on a good day I parked it and bought a Honda Fit (40MPG) since then if the Truck ain't working it is not being driven. Needs a new paint job now (thank you NM sun....) but the engine like yours has another 100K miles easily in it and it runs like a top!




NorCal said:


> Every time I feel it is time to get a new truck and go through the exercise of costing it out, I like my current truck even better. Original owner, 235k miles, V8, consistent 17-18 mpg, engine/trans haven't been touched.


----------



## olusteebus

geek said:


> @ibglowin
> 
> 
> Got these wooden boxes at Costco, not as pretty as the set you showed but what you guys think?
> 
> Most have the foam with bottle shape.
> 
> I want to use them.
> 
> View attachment 34599
> 
> View attachment 34600
> 
> View attachment 34601



I'll tell you a good way to use them, Pack em up with some of your best wine and ship to me. I will let you know how well it worked.


----------



## olusteebus

NorCal said:


> Every time I feel it is time to get a new truck and go through the exercise of costing it out, I like my current truck even better. Original owner, 235k miles, V8, consistent 17-18 mpg, engine/trans haven't been touched.



I am in the same boat. Mine only has 145K miles. Dinged up a little but it is a great truck and I don't want to spend the 40k or so it would take to get in a new one.

I love the simple, clean look of that truck.


----------



## Kraffty

I'm in the process of doing art/type for a series of signs for a company that leases chilled wine storage or "lockers". Sounds like we'll provide the signage for all 7 locations but I had to share just to top of one of the signs. The rest are straight forward but I love the humor they threw into this one.
Mike


----------



## Johnd

Lots of wine arriving daily from my trip to Napa Valley, these two 3 liter chunks arrived this morning, really like the squatty 3 liters more than the tall ones, but take what I can get.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## geek

Good prices at the source John?


----------



## ibglowin

geek said:


> good prices at the source john?


----------



## geek

ehhhh?? lol


----------



## Johnd

geek said:


> Good prices at the source John?



Well, let's just say that they're pricing is better than anywhere else you might find them. They're pretty good wines and will drink well for many years, and as Mrs. JohnD whispered in my ear after too many tasting samples: "Look at it as an investment". All winemakers seem pretty proud of their large format bottlings, more costly than the same number of bottles they hold, I just really like the big bottles.


----------



## sour_grapes

Johnd said:


> as Mrs. JohnD whispered in my ear after too many tasting samples: "Look at it as an investment".



Is she single? Ohhhh, I guess not.... too bad!!  Well, does she have any like-minded sisters?


----------



## geek

Johnd said:


> Well, let's just say that they're pricing is better than anywhere else you might find them.



I can only image...


----------



## Johnd

sour_grapes said:


> Is she single? Ohhhh, I guess not.... too bad!!  Well, does she have any like-minded sisters?



LOL! She does have a sister, but she's married too, but they're very different, probably wouldn't be a good fit for a wine lover.....................


----------



## sour_grapes

Silly nene!


----------



## olusteebus

good morning


----------



## jswordy

What I did on my spring break...

























That's a 1971 Ford/Mercury 429 with 560 advertised horsepower as I built it, mounted with a 1970 bell housing and 4-speed toploader transmission, that will be going into a 1969 Ford Fairlane. Project now in year 10, closing in on done.


----------



## dralarms

Jim, that's a thing of beauty.


----------



## Johnd

Happy early Anniversary to me!! Mrs JohnD got me this Salmanazar (9L, 12 bottles) of 2014 Aonair Reserve!! Not quite sure what kind of event I'd crack it open for, where so many wine drinkers could actually appreciate it. Maybe the first annual WMT Winefest???

At any rate, it really looks awesome in that spot!!


----------



## geek

Johnd said:


> Happy early Anniversary to me!! Mrs JohnD got me this Salmanazar (9L, 12 bottles) of 2014 Aonair Reserve!! Not quite sure what kind of event I'd crack it open for, where so many wine drinkers could actually appreciate it. Maybe the first annual WMT Winefest???
> 
> At any rate, it really looks awesome in that spot!!



What you mean what kind of event...the one when this group gets together somewhere...


----------



## Johnd

geek said:


> What you mean what kind of event...the one when this group gets together somewhere...



That's what I said, exactly! The first annual WMT Winefest!


----------



## ceeaton

Johnd said:


> That's what I said, exactly! The first annual WMT Winefest!



John's hosting and it takes place right after Lent ends!


----------



## ibglowin

Looks like it has some nice company!



Johnd said:


> Happy early Anniversary to me!! Mrs JohnD got me this Salmanazar (9L, 12 bottles) of 2014 Aonair Reserve!! Not quite sure what kind of event I'd crack it open for, where so many wine drinkers could actually appreciate it. Maybe the first annual WMT Winefest???
> 
> At any rate, it really looks awesome in that spot!!


----------



## bkisel

Meet Sadie [just over 9 weeks old]...

The new addition to our family and why I haven't posted to any threads in the past week and a half...

She appears to like this rock she found more than any of the toys bought from Tractor Supply - go figure...
.
.


----------



## ibglowin

Adorable! She looks like she might be a Goldendoodle!?



bkisel said:


> Meet Sadie [just over 9 weeks old]...
> 
> The new addition to our family and why I haven't posted to any threads in the past week and a half...
> 
> She appears to like this rock she found more than any of the toys bought from Tractor Supply - go figure...
> .
> .


----------



## bkisel

ibglowin said:


> Adorable! She looks like she might be a Goldendoodle!?



Yes, an F2. Breed to standard size poodle. Think breeder said she'd grow to about 60 pounds or so. Last dog I had that was raised from a puppy, this was almost 40 years ago, was a ST. Barnard and Golden mix. Yankee topped out at ~130 pounds. I had forgotten how much work raising a puppy can be especially now that I'm in my seventies.


----------



## ibglowin

LOL, We have two AKC Golden Retrievers. One is an intact female that we have thought about breeding to a Standard Poodle or another Goldendoodle.....

Have not acted as we are pretty sure we would just end up keeping all the puppies! 



bkisel said:


> Yes, an F2. Breed to standard size poodle. Think breeder said she'd grow to about 60 pounds or so. Last dog I had that was raised from a puppy, this was almost 40 years ago, was a ST. Barnard and Golden mix. Yankee topped out at ~130 pounds. I had forgotten how much work raising a puppy can be especially now that I'm in my seventies.


----------



## dcbrown73

These were the wines we had at our community wine tasting last night. (The region was New Zealand and Australia wines, well. except for the homemade cherry wine) One is missing as the picture was taken before the last person showed up.

It was interesting to see a 16 year old Greg Norman Chardonnay and a 7 year old Misha Pinot Gris.

@Amanda660 anything look familiar? 

Feedback coming soon!


----------



## Amanda660

Warm fuzzy for the week! Can't wait to send you my bourbon caramel port


----------



## Boatboy24

Amanda660 said:


> Warm fuzzy for the week! Can't wait to send you my bourbon caramel port



Wait, what!!!???  Bourbon and caramel are two of my favorite things. Please tell me more. And let me know if you're interested in a trade.


----------



## Boatboy24

dcbrown73 said:


> These were the wines we had at our community wine tasting last night. (The region was New Zealand and Australia wines, well. except for the homemade cherry wine) One is missing as the picture was taken before the last person showed up.
> 
> It was interesting to see a 16 year old Greg Norman Chardonnay and a 7 year old Misha Pinot Gris.
> 
> @Amanda660 anything look familiar?
> 
> Feedback coming soon!



Ah, Nobilo. "The Devil Wine", as my S-I-L calls it.  

How was that 16 year old Greg Norman?


----------



## Boatboy24

bkisel said:


> Meet Sadie [just over 9 weeks old]...
> 
> The new addition to our family and why I haven't posted to any threads in the past week and a half...
> 
> She appears to like this rock she found more than any of the toys bought from Tractor Supply - go figure...
> .
> .



Awesome. Looks like she'll make a good hiking buddy.


----------



## bkisel

Boatboy24 said:


> Awesome. Looks like she'll make a good hiking buddy.



Hope so. I belong to a hiking club/association that goes out twice a week and we'll often have several dogs along for the trek. Research I've done seems to indicate waiting about a year or so before any serious hiking. Have our first vet visit coming up shortly and am looking forward to what she has to say.


----------



## geek

Very nice Bill.


----------



## sour_grapes

dcbrown73 said:


> These were the wines we had at our community wine tasting last night. (The region was New Zealand and Australia wines, well. except for the homemade cherry wine)



Curious to see the feedback. I had The Stump Jump recently, and I was NOT happy with it.


----------



## Sage

Took a short road trip yesterday. The Palouse River is at flood stage and I went to the falls to see it full. Palouse Falls, state park, SE WA, 200' falls was roaring. 






This is summer flow.


----------



## avatar

Here are a few photos of other hobby....
S&W 4506, 4566, and CS45
S&W M&P 9c, M&P Shield 9, and M&P Bodyguard 380
S&W 686 Performance Center


----------



## dralarms

avatar said:


> Here are a few photos of other hobby....
> S&W 4506, 4566, and CS45
> S&W M&P 9c, M&P Shield 9, and M&P Bodyguard 380
> S&W 686 Performance Center



Nice collection


----------



## dcbrown73

Boatboy24 said:


> Ah, Nobilo. "The Devil Wine", as my S-I-L calls it.
> 
> How was that 16 year old Greg Norman?



Sorry, missed this.

The Greg Norman was good, but the seven year old 2010 Misha's Pinot Gris was the best white wine of the night. I was very surprised by it.

I expected the Two Hands to be the best wine, but I actually ended up liking the Penfold's Bin 8 Cab/Shiraz the best overall.


----------



## Boatboy24

Saw this mini van at Lowe's this morning and got a chuckle. Only funnier one I've seen on a mini van was a personalized license plate that read "WE CAVED".


----------



## jswordy




----------



## olusteebus

good morning to you all


----------



## geek

Back at Costco....


----------



## jswordy

I built mine for ~ $100 and it'll do everything that Egg does and more. Holds 150+ pounds of meat max, if I wanna go big.


----------



## jswordy

Labeled my blueberry and got it stored away. The carboy below is blackberry, the last 6 gallons of my 2016 vintages. The Vinotemp is full now (64 bottles), so I had to lay some of the blueberry up in the root cellar. 

Finished up with a homebrew Mexican cerveza.


----------



## bkisel

Well the thread does say "any photo"...

Lambs Creek Sportsman's Club held a Work Bee & Road Clean-up today. I happened to be on the Road Clean-up crew.
.
.


----------



## Boatboy24

bkisel said:


> Well the thread does say "any photo"...
> 
> Lambs Creek Sportsman's Club held a Work Bee & Road Clean-up today. I happened to be on the Road Clean-up crew.
> .
> .



Velociraptor?


----------



## Boatboy24

Ready for the big day...


----------



## Johnd

Boatboy24 said:


> Velociraptor?



Definitely not a velociraptor, it has no teeth for tearing flesh. Couple small teeth in the front for nipping vegetation, big flat grinders in the back for chewing it up before heading down the tube. I'm betting its from a critter that would have been a tasty morsel, deer, elk, or the like.........


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Back at Costco....
> 
> View attachment 35084



Did you buy?


----------



## Boatboy24

Johnd said:


> Definitely not a velociraptor, it has no teeth for tearing flesh. Couple small teeth in the front for nipping vegetation, big flat grinders in the back for chewing it up before heading down the tube. I'm betting its from a critter that would have been a tasty morsel, deer, elk, or the like.........



4 legs and a white tail, I'm guessing...


----------



## Johnd

Boatboy24 said:


> 4 legs and a white tail, I'm guessing...



That'd be my first as well........


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Ready for the big day...



Good luck, Oh number 11720!


----------



## olusteebus

jswordy said:


> I built mine for ~ $100 and it'll do everything that Egg does and more. Holds 150+ pounds of meat max, if I wanna go big.
> 
> http://s130.photobucket.com/user/jswordy/media/SMOKERS/smokers010.jpg.html




I gots a couple of questions. 

Is it heavily insulated?

How do you control airflow.

What is valve for.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Did you buy?



My wife is pushing back...
They also have the Traeger untits that burn pellets at a much higher price....

I really need a new grill. I have the "Kia" type of grill that I bought like 3 years ago as an emergency one day I had a party in my house and the old unit gave up....so the current one is a cheapo $150 webber (again to get me out of the woods that day of the party) and been using it since, but it ain't no Cadillac and is a pain to keep the flames even.

I really like the Traeger based on the infomercials that you set it and forget it, but wondering if that is really true...

So, in summary I REALLY need to get me one but want something easy to use and no much baby sitting.....you guys are the experts so thoughts are welcome..


----------



## ibglowin

I would skip the Traeger IMHO. The reviews say it just will not reach searing temperature so if you want to do low and slow it works but lots of people are unhappy that it will not reach anything above about ~300-350. They have had replacement parts sent out under warranty and they made no difference, Also very small cooking area even if you pick the largest one which runs ~$800!  




geek said:


> I really like the Traeger based on the infomercials that you set it and forget it, but wondering if that is really true...
> 
> So, in summary I REALLY need to get me one but want something easy to use and no much baby sitting.....you guys are the experts so thoughts are welcome..


----------



## ibglowin

Just saw I got an email from Costco with a section on BBQ and low and behold there is a new competitor for Traeger. Pit Boss! Same people that make the Kamado only their version is 43% BIGGER than the biggest Traeger and of course its $250 cheaper. No reviews of course as it looks to be brand new.

Pit-Boss Wood Pellet Grill



geek said:


> I really like the Traeger based on the infomercials that you set it and forget it, but wondering if that is really true...
> 
> So, in summary I REALLY need to get me one but want something easy to use and no much baby sitting.....you guys are the experts so thoughts are welcome..


----------



## jswordy

olusteebus said:


> I gots a couple of questions.
> 
> Is it heavily insulated?
> 
> How do you control airflow.
> 
> What is valve for.



Here ya go, instructions on how to build one are in this with pix. 

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=56091&highlight=barrel+smoker

It is not insulated and it doesn't need to be. Holds rock-steady temps, tested for 20+ hours now, depending on fuel supply. Close it up when done smoking and the fire goes out, saving fuel. Airflow is controlled via 4 pipe nipples around the bottom. When you get your temp set, you cap three of them and use the valve to control all air from that remaining one. The lid is from an old Weber grill (I just asked around and people gave me their old grills). Weber lids have a vent at top, also used to control the airflow.

Smoked goat ... OMG, HEAVEN!


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Did you buy?





ibglowin said:


> I would skip the Traeger IMHO. The reviews say it just will not reach searing temperature so if you want to do low and slow it works but lots of people are unhappy that it will not reach anything above about ~300-350. They have had replacement parts sent out under warranty and they made no difference, Also very small cooking area even if you pick the largest one which runs ~$800!



At Costco there are now 3 Traeger, the new one is large and at a $1000.00 price tag... 

Plus their $799.99 Century unit.




ibglowin said:


> Just saw I got an email from Costco with a section on BBQ and low and behold there is a new competitor for Traeger. Pit Boss! Same people that make the Kamado only their version is 43% BIGGER than the biggest Traeger and of course its $250 cheaper. No reviews of course as it looks to be brand new.
> 
> Pit-Boss Wood Pellet Grill



The ceramic Pit Boss I mentioned above in that picture costs $599.99 but online it shows $749.99 and I assume it is the same exact unit.

https://www.costco.com/Pit-Boss-Ceramic-BBQ-Grill-.product.100295951.html


So focusing on the Pit Boss....one thing I'm not liking is its weight, although it has wheels, but it is crazy HEAVY... LOL

Decisions, decisions again.....


----------



## geek

That wood pellet grill from Pit Boss is not on display at my Costco and for obvious reason if the Traeger is on display...


----------



## ibglowin

Well that online price includes shipping and you know how freaking HEAVY that thing is. That is what makes it hold constant steady temp, the MASS.

I got mine home in the back of my old Expedition. It may have "fit" in my Honda Fit but decided to not even try as it's 100 miles back home if it didn't.

Costco loaded it into my truck. I was able to slide (ease) the Pit Boss Kamodo (still in the box) slowly down to the ground at the house. From there I was able to wheel it into the house using my Harbor Freight dollies. Wheeled it through the house and out the back door to the patio. Assembled the base/wheels and then Mrs IB and myself were able to pick up and set the ceramic pit (it comes assembled, top, bottom, hinge) into the base and that was basically it. Would have been even easier with two guys but didn't think we needed the extra help really, Still happy with the purchase and about ready to fire it up soon for the first time this Spring.



geek said:


> At Costco there are now 3 Traeger, the new one is large and at a $1000.00 price tag...
> 
> Plus their $799.99 Century unit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ceramic Pit Boss I mentioned above in that picture costs $599.99 but online it shows $749.99 and I assume it is the same exact unit.
> 
> https://www.costco.com/Pit-Boss-Ceramic-BBQ-Grill-.product.100295951.html
> 
> 
> So focusing on the Pit Boss....one thing I'm not liking is its weight, although it has wheels, but it is crazy HEAVY... LOL
> 
> Decisions, decisions again.....


----------



## geek

@ibglowin

One good thing is that it doesn't need electricity to run like the wood pellet grills.
So I'm trying to research on the 2, the Komodo and the wood grills, and hoping Youtube would take me one way or another to make a final decision...


----------



## bkisel

geek said:


> My wife is pushing back... ...



BE A MAN!

[I'm the boss in my house... When its time to mop the kitchen floor and I tell my wife to leave she does so immediately!




]


----------



## geek

bkisel said:


> BE A MAN!
> 
> [I'm the boss in my house... When its time to mop the kitchen floor and I tell my wife to leave she does so immediately!
> 
> 
> 
> ]



She will bite the bullet anyway...


----------



## JohnT

oh yea??? In my house I am the King. The KING I tell you...

(this is the part where my wife says.. "Here king, here king..." (as one would address a dog).


----------



## ibglowin

Cherry blossoms in bloom at the Quad at the University of WA


----------



## mikewatkins727

Sure it's not actinide chemistry results?


----------



## bkisel

1,000 count of Nomacorc Series 900 - un-printed. Should last me ~6 years (?).
.
.


----------



## geek

Price Bill?


----------



## geek

Happy birthday to my beautiful Coco, 6 years old, may God give him health and many treats to come [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## geek

Any good?


----------



## Johnd

geek said:


> Any good?
> 
> View attachment 35182



2012 Liversan 
Rating: 
85+?
Drink Date 
2015 - 2025

Reviewed by 
Robert M. Parker, Jr. 
Issue Date 
29th Apr 2015 
Source 
218, The Wine Advocate


From proprietor Jean-Michel Lapalu, this well-known Haut-Médoc comes from a relatively sizeable estate. The 2012 blend is 50% Merlot, 44% Cabernet Sauvignon and the rest Cabernet Franc and Petit Verdot. Deep ruby/plum/purple, with earthy, meaty blackcurrant fruit, some underbrush and weediness, this medium-bodied wine has excellent depth, but somehow there is a disjointedness and awkwardness to the overall feel of the wine in the mouth. Drink it over the next 5-6 years.


----------



## jswordy

Labeled the last of my 2016 vintages. Goes in the cellar tomorrow.


----------



## Ajmassa

Friday night winemaking was overruled and Slime-making easily won the vote. And it was pretty fun I must admit. Glue, water, food coloring, and Borax laundry detergent.


----------



## Kraffty

We have Flowers, lots of flowers on the Cabernet already! Pictures from last night.
Mike


----------



## bkisel

Pics from today's hike...

"Monday, April [10] will find us being entertained by the myriad sounds and sights created by Stony Fork Creek’s rushing cascades, as we leisurely hike three miles of the Mid State Trail from the southern end of the Beer Can Spur to Clay Mine Road. Meet DD @ 0900."
.
.


----------



## Boatboy24

Rockin' the Red.


----------



## geek

Sweet 16 celebration for my daughter.


----------



## bkisel

You've got a beautiful family Varis. I'm so glad I got to meet your wife and kids several times (and was it your mother in-law one time) before moving from CT to PA.


----------



## Johny99

geek said:


> Sweet 16 celebration for my daughter.



I hope you have a shotgun! Blessings to you and your daughter!


----------



## Zintrigue

Made this tonight. Sums up the feeling in my house.


----------



## geek

Happy Easter [emoji214][emoji195][emoji235]


----------



## Merrywine

From the orchid show NYBG.


----------



## TXWineDuo

@geek have you decided on your new food warmer yet? I just wanted to show you what happens when you don't get the correct size pit. See we got the medium Green Egg for our anniversary in 2010 she says its just the 2 of us why do we need the large? Well happy wife happy life, phooey!! I remind her every time I have to cut the last 3 bones off a full rack. 
So get the best pit you want and enjoy it!!!
TXWineDuo



geek said:


> @ibglowin
> 
> One good thing is that it doesn't need electricity to run like the wood pellet grills.
> So I'm trying to research on the 2, the Komodo and the wood grills, and hoping Youtube would take me one way or another to make a final decision...


----------



## Runningwolf

A few photo's I took today


----------



## bkisel

Got my driveway paved today....

Can someone please post the link to that site where needy folks can make a pitch for funding?





.
.


----------



## ceeaton

bkisel said:


> Got my driveway paved today....
> 
> Can someone please post the link to that site where needy folks can make a pitch for funding?



You might need two fund pitchings with the length of that driveway!

That car at the end looks pretty far away...


----------



## dcbrown73

One of my many other hobbies. Electronics.

This is a DIY 250khz oscilloscope. Basically what amounts to Ikea Electronics.  They give you the parts, you solider everything together yourself.

You have to test all the resisters as you can't tell which is which. hah The bands on them lie! I got everything sorted. Maybe this weekend I will start the soldering.


----------



## ibglowin

Formerly known as......











dcbrown73 said:


> This is a DIY 250khz oscilloscope. Basically what amounts to Ikea Electronics.


----------



## bkisel

dcbrown73 said:


> One of my many other hobbies. Electronics.
> 
> This is a DIY 250khz oscilloscope. Basically what amounts to Ikea Electronics.  They give you the parts, you solider everything together yourself.
> 
> You have to test all the resisters as you can't tell which is which. hah The bands on them lie! I got everything sorted. Maybe this weekend I will start the soldering.



Fun and rewarding hobby. I go all the way back to Heathkit. They made some awesome kits back in the day.


----------



## dcbrown73

bkisel said:


> Fun and rewarding hobby. I go all the way back to Heathkit. They made some awesome kits back in the day.



Nice. This is a device a buddy and I created. It allows me to connect a transceiver and a receive only Software Defined Radio (SDR) (Ham radio is another hobby of mine!) to the same antenna without the transceiver destroying the SDR when transmitting to the antenna. (the power being transmitted would blowout the SDR radio) It basically removes the SDR from the circuit when the transceiver is transmitting using relays.

It's made out of an old Heathkit project box!


----------



## Kraffty

After 5 years of drought my wife's roses produced very little over the last couple of seasons. She was ready to give up on them and have me pull them all out. This year's rains made a big difference, this is the first bloom cycle on a group of them. I think she has about 40 different roses so far.

Mike


----------



## ibglowin

That is what you call a Super Bloom for sure!


----------



## mikewatkins727

bkisel said:


> Got my driveway paved today....
> 
> Can someone please post the link to that site where needy folks can make a pitch for funding?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .



Is this a N - S runway? Looks like I could land my model airplanes on it. Also, what is the prevailing wind?

You might need a second job to pay for this.

Mike


----------



## Rodnboro

TXWineDuo said:


> @geek have you decided on your new food warmer yet? I just wanted to show you what happens when you don't get the correct size pit. See we got the medium Green Egg for our anniversary in 2010 she says its just the 2 of us why do we need the large? Well happy wife happy life, phooey!! I remind her every time I have to cut the last 3 bones off a full rack.
> So get the best pit you want and enjoy it!!!
> TXWineDuo



I bought a large Green Egg 2 years ago at $200 off on Black Friday. I've been very happy since. I cook on it 2 to 3 times a week.


----------



## bkisel

mikewatkins727 said:


> Is this a N - S runway? Looks like I could land my model airplanes on it. Also, what is the prevailing wind?
> 
> You might need a second job to pay for this.
> 
> Mike



LOL...

No, E-W runway. Wind generally out of the W-NW. If it weren't for the overhanging tree limbs you might have just enough "runway" for a PPC.

BTW, as kids my brothers and I were into model airplanes. We (my brothers and I) only did control line flying back in those days.


----------



## dcbrown73

Rodnboro said:


> I bought a large Green Egg 2 years ago at $200 off on Black Friday. I've been very happy since. I cook on it 2 to 3 times a week.



What the hell! I want a Green Egg for $200!


----------



## Johnd

dcbrown73 said:


> What the hell! I want a Green Egg for $200!



$200 OFF of the regular price, not $200. If the were $200, I'd buy one too!!!


----------



## Boatboy24

Johnd said:


> $200 OFF of the regular price, not $200. If the were $200, I'd buy one too!!!



If they were $200, I'd have two!


----------



## barbiek

*First granddaughter*

First granddaughter Mackenzie Lee


----------



## mikewatkins727

barbiek said:


> First granddaughter Mackenzie Lee



I've got a couple of these. You'll have more fun with them then you did with your own children. I know, just ask me.


----------



## barbiek

mikewatkins727 said:


> I've got a couple of these. You'll have more fun with them then you did with your own children. I know, just ask me.



Lol I know first granddaughter not first time grandmother. The spoiling had begun before I received the invitation to the shower in her honor


----------



## cmason1957

My kids are in the process of selling their house, buying a new one and moving. They are afraid timing won't be quite right and we're asking my wife and me if they could live with us for a bit, if it comes to that. I said the grandkids can stay as long as they want, I got a tent you can pitch outside. They didn't find that very funny.


----------



## ibglowin

IIRC some "geek" walked right past a closeout sale at the end of Spring last year at Costco and coulda, shoulda, woulda snagged one for pretty close to that price!  



Boatboy24 said:


> If they were $200, I'd have two!


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> IIRC some "geek" walked right past a closeout sale at the end of Spring last year at Costco and coulda, shoulda, woulda snagged one for pretty close to that price!



Hmmmm, who would that be....


----------



## Bubba1

Making room for the up and coming Chilean grapes 152 bottles worth


----------



## Sweetiepie

For those who just had to say they were having summer weather. I would just like to get out of winter.


----------



## mikewatkins727

*My OTHER hobby*

Weather was nice so I . . .


----------



## olusteebus

Carrabelle, Florida


----------



## bkisel

"On Monday, May 1, let's visit Blue Run Rocks... [Gurnee, PA]"
.
.


----------



## ceeaton

bkisel said:


> "On Monday, May 1, let's visit Blue Run Rocks... [Gurnee, PA]"
> .
> .



I have never been there and that is about 10 miles from our place...looks like an interesting hike if the kids get bored when we're up that way in about a month. Has a place to get muddy, and a place to fall off of, perfect. My wife's question, "see any snakes"? She doesn't like them, even the harmless water snakes around the creek.


----------



## bkisel

ceeaton said:


> I have never been there and that is about 10 miles from our place...looks like an interesting hike if the kids get bored when we're up that way in about a month. Has a place to get muddy, and a place to fall off of, perfect. My wife's question, "see any snakes"? She doesn't like them, even the harmless water snakes around the creek.



The trail is an easy 3.5 miles. An out-an-back with just a little loop around the rocks. Just two easy stream crossings and the mud can be easily walked around if that's what you choose to do.

We didn't see any rattlers on this particular hike but we have on several others. Rocky areas in the woods is a good place to pay attention, to look and listen for snakes. I'm told this is especially true on south facing rocky areas.

For a really nice hike you could walk to the trail head and back from your cabin.


----------



## Mark73

*Tropical*

Tropical Haze ready to bottle. First batch for me. Tastes very good!


----------



## olusteebus

Mark73 said:


> Tropical Haze ready to bottle. First batch for me. Tastes very good!



great. congratulation!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## heatherd

Look what showed up at my door from @Boatboy24!


----------



## sour_grapes

An all-time fave:


----------



## olusteebus

happy saturday


----------



## sour_grapes

Maple and red alder. Man, that red alder sucks up the mineral oil!!


----------



## mainshipfred

That must have taken forever. Nice work.


----------



## sour_grapes

mainshipfred said:


> That must have taken forever. Nice work.



Thank you so much! You are too kind. Actually, it came together pretty quickly. This is for my wife's girlfriend. I spent a LOT of time planning the board (to maximize materials), but the actual construction went fast. However, you are speaking to a man who does not own a thickness planer, so there was a lot of flattening by belt sander involved.

I have about 12 oz. of mineral oil into that sucker already!


----------



## olusteebus

If you did that with a belt sander, you have a dang good [email protected] Very smooth for a belt sander. What type of saw did you use to get those precise cuts?


----------



## ibglowin

Had an amazing evening last night with storms around us but no precip unfortunately. This is actually a restroom at what is called "Entrance Park" in Los Alamos.


----------



## mainshipfred

ibglowin said:


> Had an amazing evening last night with storms around us but no precip unfortunately. This is actually a restroom at what is called "Entrance Park" in Los Alamos.



You should add photography to your list of interests.


----------



## ibglowin

LOL I wish I could take credit for this but this was taken by a local photographer. I just wanted to share.



mainshipfred said:


> You should add photography to your list of interests.


----------



## sour_grapes

olusteebus said:


> If you did that with a belt sander, you have a dang good [email protected] Very smooth for a belt sander. What type of saw did you use to get those precise cuts?



Gosh, I hope I did not mislead anyone! The “trick” is that I start with S4S and/or SLR1E (aka S3S) wood. This is already smooth and uniformly 3/4” thick. Then I rip that on the table saw into strips (about 1-5/8” wide in this case). These strips are then glued into a composite maple/alder “board” that is the same width as the eventual cutting board (21” in this case). It is at this point that a thickness planer would be useful (although most planers are not 21” wide). Instead, I used a belt sander to flatten this “board.” You must be careful not to take material off unevenly, however, as the errors add up in the next stage.

Then you crosscut this composite board on the table saw into strips that are the thickness of the eventual cutting board (1-3/8” in this case). I say “crosscut,” but the fence is better for this purpose. Then these strips are glued together so that the endgrain is exposed. The surface of the cutting board is NOT flat at this point, so again, I flattened it with a belt sander. Again, a large thickness planer would have been nice (although there is some controversy about whether planing end grain is a good idea). Then you clean up the ragged edges of the board using a crosscut sled on the table saw, sand the sides, and use a router to ease the corners.

The result is acceptable, but not perfect. If you run your hand across the surface of the board, you can feel some small hills and valleys. One difficulty is that maple is much harder than alder, so it is easy to take too much off the softer wood. But this is a cutting board we are talking about, after all, not a piece of fine furniture!

Thanks again for your kind comments! Here is one I made a few years ago.


----------



## JohnT

Paul, 

That looks amazing! So the cutting surface of the board is composed of end-grains? 

I was thinking of doing that when I made my big board (or portable chopping block as my wife calls it). My thinking was that the board was going to be washed and dried over and over again resulting in a lot of swelling and shrinking. I was afraid that the board would most likely split along the end-grain. I do not know if that fear was well placed.

For my board, I went with cherry and used biscuit-joinery to ensure "no splits". I used cherry wood to match the cabinets in my kitchen. It measures 4 feet by 3.5 feet and is 1.75 inches thick. The two clear cherry wood cost me a small fortune, but this was to be my board to end all boards. 

My wife hates how big it is and the fact that it weighs about 20 pounds, but when I cook, I like to perform mise-en-place. This is where you have all of your ingredients prepped and ready to go before you start cooking. With a 4' board, I can prep all of the ingredients, have them in piles on the board, and then start cooking. 

The two sides of my board serve two different purposes. On one side, it is smooth. This is the side I use to dice and chop. On the reverse side I have some deep scroll work for catching meat juices when carving a roast. 

Talk about soaking in the oil!!! This one took two whole bottles. Every 6 or 8 months, I give it another soaking. It has rally help up well. I made the board about 2.5 years ago, have used it just about every other day, and it is still in great condition. 

Here are some pics. In the first picture, you can see the scroll work on the meat carving side. In the second picture you can see the nice flat chopping surface.


----------



## JohnT

I just reviewed my last post here and realized that it might seem that I am trying to one-up you Paul. Not my intent! 

My father was a GC and I literally grew up with our professional wood shop 20 feet from our house. Most nights, weekends, and entire summers were spent working with dad either in the shop or at a jobsite. I have received more splinters and breathed in more sawdust by the age of 12 then most do in a lifetime. I swore that I would never cut a piece of wood again! 

As I grew older, I began to feel nostalgic and now look forward to woodworking project every now and then.


----------



## sour_grapes

That is really beautiful work, John! (No worries -- it didn't even cross my mind that you were one-upping. We can share!) That is quite impressive!

End-grain cutting boards are quite common, as they are easier on your knives. Most of the "checkerboard" boards you have ever seen are end-grain. They ARE subject to splitting. Here is a picture of a board I _bought_ (not made). I was quite surprised that it split: I swear I oiled it sufficiently, but must have grown lax. I still use the board, and barely notice the split any longer (which has closed up a bit as the board relaxed).

I am like you, liking to do my _mise_ and leave the little piles on the board. A larger board would, indeed, be nice for that! I often do a couple of piles on one board, then a pile or two on another board, if I am too lazy to pull out the ramekins. (Incidentally, I just bought 6 more ramekins over the weekend.)


----------



## JohnT

sour_grapes said:


> .. if I am too lazy to pull out the ramekins. (Incidentally, I just bought 6 more ramekins over the weekend.)


 
When I do that, the wife throws a fit and claims that I am making more of a mess than is necessary.


----------



## sour_grapes

JohnT said:


> When I do that, the wife throws a fit and claims that I am making more of a mess than is necessary.



Well, in MY house, I do what I please -- and I found a way to quiet the little missus about making a mess in the kitchen....

...she makes me do the dishes.


----------



## Mark73

JohnT said:


> My father was a*GC* and I literally grew up with our professional wood shop 20 feet from our house. .


 
John T
I will probably do an 'A Ha" here, But what is an "GC" ?

I to have made a board out of Maple but it's not for cutting. It's a bread board/ pizza board. No complaints here when I cook. My wife is more than happy to watch and help clean up LOL


----------



## JohnT

Mark73 said:


> John T
> I will probably do an 'A Ha" here, But what is an "GC" ?
> 
> I to have made a board out of Maple but it's not for cutting. It's a bread board/ pizza board. No complaints here when I cook. My wife is more than happy to watch and help clean up LOL


 
General Contractor. 

He realized early on that he could make a lot of money by doing his own mill work, so he built a shop (a barn) that was fully equipped with industrial table saw, radial arm saw, band saw, surface planer, shaper, drill press, and the whole works. It is unheated so I used to freeze when he had me working in the winters.

He claimed that the shop made back all he invested within just 2 years.


----------



## Larryh86GT

Spring is here. Last year this apple tree had very few blossoms and no apples. This year it is in full bloom.


----------



## ibglowin

Sunset, Organ Mountains near Las Cruces, NM


----------



## Runningwolf

A few photo's from the other day


----------



## Boatboy24

@Runningwolf: If I'm not mistaken, wine making is your second career. I have a suggestion, should you ever find yourself looking for a third. Great pics.


----------



## Runningwolf

Boatboy24 said:


> @Runningwolf: If I'm not mistaken, wine making is your second career. I have a suggestion, should you ever find yourself looking for a third. Great pics.



Thanks. Wine making is my career. I have taken a break from home wine making though. Doing it all day long, I no longer have the ambition to go home and do it all night long. I thought about going into consulting after retirement but changed my mind and sold all my professional test equipment to another member here who is starting up his own winery. Wildlife photography is my new passion a way from work.


----------



## jswordy

Pastoral scene in the backyard.





Spent Saturday getting our '90s plaything ready to sell. It's a 1972 model. Hoping it goes to someone who wants to freshen it up again. One of those, "I'm going to get to it" things, where I finally realized, "No, you're really not." Cleaning out our stuff made me want to go camping again.


----------



## olusteebus

What is in that area fenced in with a picket fence?


----------



## Kraffty

@jswordy, I'm sure you're aware that Restoring and buying Vintage trailers has become a "thing". Enough so that there are Magazines and websites dedicated to the subject. That might be worth a few dollars if you advertise in a wide enough area. Bet you had a lot of fun over the years in it.
Mike


----------



## Ajmassa

"previous owner was Walter White, aka Heisenberg. Used as mobile pharmacology laboratory".


----------



## sour_grapes

Yikes, this is hitting now...


----------



## bkisel

Play it safe!


----------



## JohnT

Is this true or is this just a ploy to spend more time in you cellar???


----------



## sour_grapes

Thanks, guys! Turned out fine -- I went to bed immediately after posting that, fell asleep to severe thunderstorms and heavy rains, but all was well.


----------



## jswordy

Kraffty said:


> @jswordy, I'm sure you're aware that Restoring and buying Vintage trailers has become a "thing". Enough so that there are Magazines and websites dedicated to the subject. That might be worth a few dollars if you advertise in a wide enough area. Bet you had a lot of fun over the years in it.
> Mike



Yes, I am aware. I wish I had the time to do it myself. Thanks.


----------



## jswordy

olusteebus said:


> What is in that area fenced in with a picket fence?



A small garden spot.


----------



## jswordy

sour_grapes said:


> Yikes, this is hitting now...



I have family in the Quad Cities. They said it was quite a storm there. Hope all is well.


----------



## sour_grapes

Thanks, Jim. It was not really a big deal where we were, just a "garden-variety vicious thunderstorm." They were calling for hail with it, but I didn't get up to check. A tornado did touch down in northwest Wisconsin, and one person was killed.


----------



## dcbrown73

It appears that it was an idiot inebriated driver in Times Square. (they are saying he already had 2 arrests for the same thing) 22 injured, 1 dead.


----------



## jswordy

First sunflower.


----------



## bkisel

Just got back from walking our puppy Sadie. Turned onto our road and was greeted with this...
.


----------



## Johny99

Beautiful, is the pot of gold in the kitchen or bedroom? now go mow all that lawn::


----------



## Runningwolf

Johny99 said:


> Beautiful, is the pot of gold in the kitchen or bedroom? now go mow all that lawn::


LMAO I was going to say the same thing! But you forgot to say in addition to mowing, he really needs some weed killer applied also. Great picture and rainbows!


----------



## Runningwolf

You have a beautiful home.


----------



## bkisel

Runningwolf said:


> LMAO I was going to say the same thing! But you forgot to say in addition to mowing, he really needs some weed killer applied also. Great picture and rainbows!



For whatever reason there has been an over abundance of Dandelions this season. Actually did use weed and feed alongside the driveway, the back yard and around close to the house. The rest... Well God put them there so God can take them away!


----------



## bkisel

Runningwolf said:


> You have a beautiful home.



Thank you but not the house I wanted. Told Janet - "Okay, you can pick this one but I get to pick our next one.. the Nursing Home."


----------



## bkisel

Puppy and I took a walk to Hills Creek Lake this morning...


----------



## bkisel

Rustic old barn near the intersection of Knoll Top and Kelly road..
.


----------



## JohnT

Obviously, a real "fixer-upper". The perfect place for the true "do-it-yerselfer"! 

The sad thing is that a place like that in NJ could fetch 400K easy!


----------



## dcbrown73

JohnT said:


> Obviously, a real "fixer-upper". The perfect place for the true "do-it-yerselfer"!
> 
> The sad thing is that a place like that in NJ could fetch 400K easy!



Is that true in southern New Jersey too? I know it is in northern New Jersey / Tri-State area.


----------



## bkisel

Why can't I get this close when I'm hunting them?
.


----------



## Sage

Was out metal detecting an old homestead and found this...






It had an old coffee can beside it with wilted wild flowers in it.


----------



## Johnd

bkisel said:


> Why can't I get this close when I'm hunting them?
> .



That big belly has more than food in it!!


----------



## Johny99

bkisel said:


> Why can't I get this close when I'm hunting them?
> .



''Tis the way it works around here too. Deer can't seem to read the deer resistant tags on the plants, but the sure can read the hunting regs


----------



## bkisel

Johny99 said:


> ''Tis the way it works around here too. Deer can't seem to read the deer resistant tags on the plants, but the sure can read the hunting regs



I mostly bow hunt so 30 yards and in is what I'm look for.


----------



## Elmer

Been busy


----------



## jgmann67

Morning in suburban Pennsylvania.


----------



## ceeaton

Went to my nephew's graduation at Dickinson College in Carlisle PA. Found out that the tuition this year is 10x higher than when I started in 1980 (incredible). He had all these rope like things hanging around his neck. Both my older brother (his Dad) and I who attended/graduated, had no idea what they were (we majored in fraternity). We decided that he did so well during his four years that it made up for the deficit that he and I created during our eight years combined.

Very proud of him, he graduated Summa Cum Laude/Phi Beta Kappa/came in 2nd for departmental honors/co-captain of the swim team/holds most of the records that exist in the conference....had so many honors that I can't remember them all. The bestest thing is that he was a Biochemistry & Molecular Biology major, loves beer and wine, and loves the science behind it. Can't beat that!


----------



## jswordy

The wine ain't killed all the brain cells in your family yet! Drink up!  Just kidding, I love smart people. He should make you proud!



ceeaton said:


> Went to my nephew's graduation at Dickinson College in Carlisle PA. Found out that the tuition this year is 10x higher than when I started in 1980 (incredible). He had all these rope like things hanging around his neck. Both my older brother (his Dad) and I who attended/graduated, had know idea what they were (we majored in fraternity). We decided that he did so well during his four years that it made up for the deficit that he and I created during our eight years combined.
> 
> Very proud of him, he graduated Summa Cum Laude/Phi Beta Kappa/came in 2nd for departmental honors/co-captain of the swim team/holds most of the records that exist in the conference....had so many honors that I can't remember them all. The bestest thing is that he was a Biochemistry & Molecular Biology major, loves beer and wine, and loves the science behind it. Can't beat that!


----------



## Johny99

ceeaton said:


> Went to my nephew's graduation at Dickinson College ....
> 
> Very proud of him, ........Biochemistry & Molecular Biology major, loves beer and wine, and loves the science behind it. Can't beat that!



Who-hoo, a built in consultant 

Congrats to him.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Johny99

Is that a blower on the front Jim?


----------



## ceeaton

jswordy said:


>



Looks like a new computer rig before it get's a 1/4 inch of dust on it... Be nice if it could stay that way, would also be nice if our kids never grew up...but what fun would that be for them?


----------



## olusteebus

These are found in southwest Texas and south New Mexico. The are generally docile but do not get between them and a pile of nuts.


----------



## ibglowin

An email from this morning's work inbox. I guess the time's they really are a changing............. LOL


----------



## jswordy

It's fully in there now. 30-1/2 hours over 4 days to do that. Tightest fit I have ever done. Wow.





But when the car is done, it will have 1 hp for every 6.3 pounds of weight. FUN!


----------



## ibglowin

So apparently this *was* a thing once upon a time..........


----------



## olusteebus

We are getting some much needed rain but dang gum we are getting a lot of it quick.


----------



## ceeaton

I love spring. Especially when things start blooming. When I bought the seeds to start these perennial chrysanthemums, the package stated that they bloom in late summer to fall. Not too sure they got that right since it is May and they seem to be blooming. These plants are on their third year, will probably have to divide them later this year. (Chrysanthemum Robinson Red (CRISANTEMO Robinson Red))


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ceeaton

If they didn't charge anything to adopt them I'd give them a good home! I mean EVERY SINGLE ONE of them!



ibglowin said:


>


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> If they didn't charge anything to adopt them I'd give them a good home! I mean EVERY SINGLE ONE of them!



Those dang adoption fees can add up!!!


----------



## Rodnboro

olusteebus said:


> We are getting some much needed rain but dang gum we are getting a lot of it quick.



We're getting it too.


----------



## Boatboy24

I'm so tired of rain! And it looks like we'll have it for most of the long weekend too.


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> I'm so tired of rain! And it looks like we'll have it for most of the long weekend too.



Yep, just crushed my boating plans.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> Yep, just crushed my boating plans.



We're scrapping the Nats game on Sunday - glad we held off on getting tickets.


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> We're scrapping the Nats game on Sunday - glad we held off on getting tickets.



My wife is such a fanatic it will have to pour for us not to go.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> We're scrapping the Nats game on Sunday - glad we held off on getting tickets.





mainshipfred said:


> My wife is such a fanatic it will have to pour for us not to go.



You should get yourself one of these!


----------



## mainshipfred

sour_grapes said:


> You should get yourself one of these!



No thank you, I went to 23 games last year and if it weren't for some rainouts and extremely hot days I probably would have had to go 10 more. I don't mind going to some games but my wife loves it and it's like our regular date.


----------



## ceeaton

Some graduation pictures. One down, three to go...


----------



## ceeaton

Let's try that again....


----------



## mikewatkins727

Congratulations!


----------



## jgmann67

Awesome!!!


----------



## Rodnboro

ceeaton said:


> Let's try that again....




Congratulations!


----------



## skyfire322

*Hanging out with my new niece.*

Hanging out with my new niece. She loves when I say the word 'taco'!


----------



## bkisel

From this mornings hike...
.


----------



## Boatboy24

Looks like a great hike, Bill.


----------



## olusteebus

My wifes new ride. She loves it and so do I . 2004, low mileage with vorteck engine. Super clean and we know it will be a challenge to keep it that way but we will.


----------



## barbiek

olusteebus said:


> My wifes new ride. She loves it and so do I . 2004, low mileage with vorteck engine. Super clean and we know it will be a challenge to keep it that way but we will.



Oh she's perrty!


----------



## JohnT

May I introduce all of you to my new grand-niece, Alexandra Anellia Hyde. She arrived into the world at 3:35am and weighs 4 pounds 11 ounces.


----------



## dcbrown73

JohnT said:


> May I introduce all of you to my new grand-niece, Alexandra Anellia Hyde. She arrived into the world at 3:35am and weighs 4 pounds 11 ounces.



Congrats John!


----------



## jswordy

JohnT said:


> May I introduce all of you to my new grand-niece, Alexandra Anellia Hyde. She arrived into the world at 3:35am and weighs 4 pounds 11 ounces.



I see that like me, you are getting grander and grander. I am now so grand, I even am great! Congratulations. More help ahead at crush time!


----------



## Rodnboro

JohnT said:


> May I introduce all of you to my new grand-niece, Alexandra Anellia Hyde. She arrived into the world at 3:35am and weighs 4 pounds 11 ounces.



Congratulations!


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## olusteebus

Tell the truth, would you understand?


----------



## sour_grapes

Well, I wasn't entirely sure, but that position was my first guess.

Also, I had a moment's trouble interpreting what a _potatoe_ was, but the visual clue and Dan Quayle helped me to crack the code!


----------



## ibglowin

I suppose a rock might work just as well and not rot!


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> I suppose a rock might work just as well and not rot!



Oh, but where is the pleasure in that!


----------



## Ajmassa

I'm the 4th on the card. Don't be fooled tho. Par is 62. Finished 26 over par? Yep. That sounds just about right.


----------



## mainshipfred

Ajmassa5983 said:


> I'm the 4th on the card. Don't be fooled tho. Par is 62. Finished 26 over par? Yep. That sounds just about right.



But you made par on 16 and 18. Good finish


----------



## Ajmassa

mainshipfred said:


> But you made par on 16 and 18. Good finish




Thanks. We all finished strong on the last 3 holes, more or less, which is nice. Beautiful day to walk 18. The rain passed soon after starting and we had the sun shining all morning. Course in Great shape, empty and best of all-cheap @ $28 on a Saturday morning! Great way to spend a few hours with guys I've known since 1st grade. [emoji4]


----------



## mainshipfred

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Thanks. We all finished strong on the last 3 holes, more or less, which is nice. Beautiful day to walk 18. The rain passed soon after starting and we had the sun shining all morning. Course in Great shape, empty and best of all-cheap @ $28 on a Saturday morning! Great way to spend a few hours with guys I've known since 1st grade. [emoji4]



I volunteer at a golf course. Good deal, one 6 hour shift a week and you get unlimited playing privledges plus we have 2 courses. Plus we were in the Mid Atlantic golf journal as one of the top 9 most underrated courses.


----------



## jswordy

Ajmassa5983 said:


> I'm the 4th on the card. Don't be fooled tho. Par is 62. Finished 26 over par? Yep. That sounds just about right.



What??? You got the HIGH SCORE!


----------



## bkisel

What's that on the road ahead?

Never mind...
.
.


----------



## bkisel

Sadie (my puppy) and I visited Ives Run Recreation Area to take a short "puppy hike" on the archery trail...
.


----------



## olusteebus

what it means in Boston


----------



## sour_grapes

Even worse: I once saw this guy obliviously strolling around Boston Common with a huge hat on.


----------



## bkisel

The Hills Creek State Park Challenge... You've 10 seconds to guess where the arrow is pointing. Hints... its not the parking area, its not any of the camping or RV sites, its not the Park Offices or rest rooms or showers, its not the cabin rental area and not any of the hiking trails.

Real Hint... Read the fine print.
..


----------



## olusteebus

Maybe a little over reaction there.


----------



## bkisel

olusteebus said:


> Maybe a little over reaction there.



I'm guessing that perhaps cigarette butts and the like ending up on the beach sand is the real concern. If the "air" was the real concern they'd probably not have any smoking area near the beach.


----------



## dcbrown73




----------



## olusteebus

Low Key Hideaway, Cedar Key Florida


----------



## olusteebus

http://www.lowkeyhideaway.com/the_hideaway_tiki_bar.htm


----------



## ceeaton

bkisel said:


> What's that on the road ahead?
> 
> Never mind...
> .
> .



I can tell you one thing that is ahead, goose crap. We had two families of geese that took up residence down by the lowest cabin from us. The owners thought they were so cute. I reserved judgement as I cleaned the kids shoes every night that had a beautifully green Braunschweiger like substance coated all over the bottoms...If the weather had been nicer I think a smoked goose breast would have made a spectacular main course.

My fun, and luckily my wife was on a hike with the kids, was what I found out is a milk snake. Their favorite snack is reptiles including young pit vipers (copperheads and rattlesnakes) which we have plenty of. I just thought the coloration was beautiful (picture doesn't do it justice), even though it scared the piss out of me when I went to urinate against that wall, not knowing there was something watching. It hung around for a few days since it could sun itself on our wall leading down to the creek (much to my wife's displeasure). It was rather cool last week, just came home to 88*F and humid and the kids are complaining (what else is new).


----------



## ceeaton

My best attempt (though poor, the better ones had long exposures w/o a tripod) at a @JohnT wine in the fire shot. It was my first glass of Forza I opened and was intensely flavorful and very alcoholic. I used a glass for several nights as a night cap, and it did a great job. The image represents the first day that my family had on vacation celebrating both my oldest son's graduation from high school and his last vacation with us before he enters the Air Force. Very proud of him but uncertain about my feelings about him leaving the nest!

Second image is of him fumbling with a 15" brown trout in a bag in his nap sack. He didn't look up until I cracked my Labatt's Blue pounder.


----------



## ceeaton

Okay, I promise (fingers crossed) that I'm done posting images after these. First is a foot bridge we help maintain to get across the creek (our place is to the right but cropped out of the image). Second image is looking north from the bridge (our front yard), Third is looking south. Fourth is the rails-to-trails path, my son in the earlier image is on the creek just to the right of the image.

Edit: Goose poop is to just to the left of the first image, in case you care about green poops.


----------



## PandemoniumWines

This is my sheepdog. His name is Pandemonium


----------



## PandemoniumWines

Well I guess you have to turn your head sideways. That actually seems pretty appropriate.


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> I can tell you one thing that is ahead, goose crap.



Sing it to the following tune: "She's my little goose poop...."

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwgGuadsqyo"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwgGuadsqyo[/ame]


----------



## jswordy

A few pix from the farm.

Hay time yesterday. We got 27 round bales off 10 acres - a new record by 3 bales.









Four o'clocks coming out at 3:45.





Tiger lily bed about to bloom. This was planted by the original owner in 1964 or so.





Sunflower row.













Honeysuckle blooms.





Mullein row.









LOADED blueberries.









Guess you can tell why I never much want to leave the farm!


----------



## jswordy

ceeaton said:


> Okay, I promise (fingers crossed) that I'm done posting images after these.



Don't stop!


----------



## mikewatkins727

Round bales?? Really, you haven't lived until you load wagon after wagon of small bales, 80 to 120 lbs ea. Sunup to sundown.


----------



## olusteebus

Guys, if you are dating, get you several pairs of these for gifts. They could come in handy


----------



## jswordy

mikewatkins727 said:


> Round bales?? Really, you haven't lived until you load wagon after wagon of small bales, 80 to 120 lbs ea. Sunup to sundown.



I did that for 3 years, 1991-1994. One good year, we took 1,100 square bales off that 10 acres. Hard as hell to find help, rain is always threatening. Back-breaking, hot dirty work. My breaking point was when I came down out of the hay loft of my oak barn to find one kid smoking in the middle aisle of the barn, surrounded by wood and hay. He got sent home. No more squares after that!

On the other hand, the farmer across the road grew wheat and sold the straw on a state contract for a few years. He leased the modern square bale equipment that gathers them all up into blocks after harvest so they are processed for shipping. It was amazing to watch people do that while driving from an air conditioned seat!


----------



## bkisel

Several times a week you'll find find Sadie and I using Tauscher's Trail for our morning or afternoon "puppy hike"...
.
.


----------



## bkisel

bkisel said:


> Several times a week you'll find find Sadie and I using Tauscher's Trail for our morning or afternoon "puppy hike"...
> .
> .



For some reason I could not attach pics to previous post...


----------



## sour_grapes

US Open time! These are from the second day of practice, so everyone is loosey goosey. On the ninth hole, Sergio Garcia (dark green shirt in 2nd picture) was in a sand trap behind the green, and holed it from the sand! Other pictures feature Steve Stricker, Jim Furyk, and Pat Perez, as well as Holy Hill in the background, and "roughing it" in an air-conditioned sports bar on site.


----------



## ceeaton

Some more images from my week off. This shows what a bunch of scrap wood plus a few six packs of beer can produce. My youngest brother and his family were at the cabin the week before, and he managed to clean quite a bit of stuff out of our woodshed/beer oasis. He left a bunch of wood stacked outside against various walls, so either I had to use it or burn it. Being the environmentalist type I decided to build a wood box (to enhance our ability to fuel our woodstove and fireplace to produce bountiful amounts of CO2 gases).

Notice the tongue and groove floor (using 100+ year old wood).


----------



## sour_grapes

US Open fun anecdote for today: Zach Johnson (pictured below in black) made a tricky, sidehill putt. Then he putted again from the same spot, and made it again. The crowd all cheered, but he looked frustrated. Then he yelled to the crowd “You don’t understand: I am trying to miss it!” Immediately, someone in the crowd yelled out “Then you should let me putt it!” After the laughter died, Zach held out his putter and said “Okay!” and called the guy out onto the putting green. He timidly went, lined up the putt, and promptly missed.


----------



## Boatboy24

Paul, what did you do?

http://golfweek.com/2017/06/15/video-blimp-crashes-near-u-s-open-at-erin-hills/


----------



## Ajmassa

sour_grapes said:


> US Open fun anecdote for today: Zach Johnson (pictured below in black) made a tricky, sidehill putt. Then he putted again from the same spot, and made it again. The crowd all cheered, but he looked frustrated. Then he yelled to the crowd “You don’t understand: I am trying to miss it!” Immediately, someone in the crowd yelled out “Then you should let me putt it!” After the laughter died, Zach held out his putter and said “Okay!” and called the guy out onto the putting green. He timidly went, lined up the putt, and promptly missed.




lol Paul. That's great. I'm expecting daily anecdotes now. Btw I laughed again this morning about that story ordering wine as underage kids. Cracked me up proper. You're on a roll keeping me entertained.


----------



## ibglowin

He obviously "touched" something!



Boatboy24 said:


> Paul, what did you do?
> 
> http://golfweek.com/2017/06/15/video-blimp-crashes-near-u-s-open-at-erin-hills/


----------



## jgmann67

This duck and his significant other have decided to assert squatters rights on my roof and in my pool. They've been around the house a few weeks now.

I named him, "M."


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Paul, what did you do?
> 
> http://golfweek.com/2017/06/15/video-blimp-crashes-near-u-s-open-at-erin-hills/



I saw huge, black, billowing clouds of smoke at one point, and wondered "what the hell was that!?" I did not find out until much later. There was even a rumor on the course that the pilot parachuted to safety. Anyway, I am glad he survived this accident.


----------



## sour_grapes

jgmann67 said:


> I named him, "M."



And her "R."?


----------



## sour_grapes

Ajmassa5983 said:


> lol Paul. That's great. I'm expecting daily anecdotes now. Btw I laughed again this morning about that story ordering wine as underage kids. Cracked me up proper. You're on a roll keeping me entertained.



Well, anecdotes were easier to come by on practice days!

Best I can do for today: I was not following any particular group, but instead decided to play "beer cart girl" and travel _backwards_ through the holes, encountering all the groups out there once. I happened to be about 10 yds from where Jordan Spieth drove the ball just a few feet into the fescue. He and his caddie sized up the shot, being unsure about what they should do. At one point I heard Jordan say "Well, it's not like one less club is going to get through this any better." He then lined up his shot and took a whack. My head turned to try to see the ball in flight, but the ball had only gone about 2 yards, and was again stuck in the fescue. He then went and lined it up again, and said to his caddie "This is still on the exact same line." This time, he escaped, and put the ball on the opposite side of the fairway, 100 yds away; I thought he might be in trouble again, but it was only in the first cut. I thought he was looking at a big number, but he then put it on the green and sank the putt, to walk away with only a bogey.

I saw on the scoreboard that he was not doing super well, (~even par), and figured he was shaky. Later, I found out that he was driving and striking the ball really well, and it was only his putting that was off. Turns out I witnessed his only poor drive -- he hit 13 of 14 fairways, just not mine!


----------



## Ajmassa

I'm +9 in my US Open pool. Not too hot. The leader is at -21. Cumulative score Picking 6 golfers out of 6 tiers based on their rankings. Your Worst golfers cumulative score is dropped. (Billy Horschel ?!?) Pretty fun though. We do this for every major. About 30 people play now. PM me if anyone is interested in taking part in the next major. 



If anyone here works for the IRS please know this is for entertainment purposes only. [emoji6]


----------



## ceeaton

Ajmassa5983 said:


> I'm +9 in my US Open pool. Not too hot. The leader is at -21. Cumulative score Picking 6 golfers out of 6 tiers based on their rankings. Your Worst golfers cumulative score is dropped. (Billy Horschel ?!?) Pretty fun though. We do this for every major. About 30 people play now. PM me if anyone is interested in taking part in the next major.
> 
> View attachment 36983
> 
> If anyone here works for the IRS please know this is for entertainment purposes only. [emoji6]



You had better charge that phone of yours...


----------



## Ajmassa

ceeaton said:


> You had better charge that phone of yours...




Yep. I bet your at smoothly operating at 100% where it always stays. (I'm picturing you as the Dos Equis man now)


----------



## ceeaton

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Yep. I bet your at smoothly operating at 100% where it always stays. (I'm picturing you as the Dos Equis man now)



97%, sorry to let you down. I have the hair and the full beard, need to loose some more pounds (though I'm down 30 since New Years Day), but only a touch of grey...

_Every silver lining's got a touch of grey
I will get by, I will get by, I will get by, I will survive._

Edit: I'm assuming you are speaking of the older version of the Dos Equis man, the newer one is way younger than I am (I'm 54 (physical age), going on 13 (mental age)).


----------



## Ajmassa

ceeaton said:


> 97%, sorry to let you down. I have the hair and the full beard, need to loose some more pounds (though I'm down 30 since New Years Day), but only a touch of grey...
> 
> _Every silver lining's got a touch of grey
> I will get by, I will get by, I will get by, I will survive._
> 
> Edit: I'm assuming you are speaking of the older version of the Dos Equis man, the newer one is way younger than I am ( I'm 54 (physical age), going on 13 (mental age)).



Yes, the one true Dos Equis man. 

_Oh well. A touch of grey kinda suits you anyway. 
And that is all I had to say.... and it's alright_.


----------



## geek

This reminds me of someone here.... @ibglowin [emoji4]


----------



## ibglowin

BBQ and Wood Fired Pizza ALL IN ONE!!!!!! 



geek said:


> This reminds me of someone here.... @ibglowin [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 37051


----------



## Boatboy24

My B-I-L was telling me last night that they'd dropped the price on the Pit Boss. Had I not just bought a Weber gasser two weeks ago, I'd be at Costco today. Pull the trigger @geek .


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> My B-I-L was telling me last night that they'd dropped the price on the Pit Boss. Had I not just bought a Weber gasser two weeks ago, I'd be at Costco today. Pull the trigger @geek .



I was hoping they drop the price on the wood pellet grill but no dice, and also I didn't see the unit on the floor today, maybe they ran out 

The pit boss seems to be a solid unit, but I think I want the "set it and forget it" convenience of the wood pellet grill 

Anyone of you has a wood pellet unit?


----------



## geek

BTW - the $100 instant rebate runs until Sunday the 25.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Anyone of you has a wood pellet unit?



You're better off w/ the Pit Boss, IMHO. Much more versatile, and still pretty much set-and-forget. 

FWIW, my Weber Smokey Mountain is pretty much set-and-forget as well. Put the ribs on 3 hours ago at 250. It's still sitting at 250.


----------



## ibglowin

So if your even remotely thinking about a wood pellet BBQ look online for ratings and reliability. I was reading about them a year or two ago and it seemed like they were less than reliable and many were breaking down in warranty even. They have moving parts and anything with moving parts can break down over time.

Second thing is wood pellet stoves have a hard time it seems getting REALLY hot so you could do a reverse sear on steaks etc. They do low and slow great but not ultra high temps like what you can attain with grills that you can actually build a fire in, a real fire if you know what I mean. LOL



geek said:


> Anyone of you has a wood pellet unit?


----------



## Jocelyn

downtown winnipeg


----------



## Rodnboro

geek said:


> I was hoping they drop the price on the wood pellet grill but no dice, and also I didn't see the unit on the floor today, maybe they ran out
> 
> 
> 
> The pit boss seems to be a solid unit, but I think I want the "set it and forget it" convenience of the wood pellet grill
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone of you has a wood pellet unit?




I assume the Pit Boss is equivalent to the BGE. I cooked 2 boston butts on my Egg a few weeks ago. I stabilized the temp at 250 and put them on at 9:00pm. I took them off the next day around noon with the temp still at 250.


----------



## ibglowin

I agree, the ceramic "Kamodo style" smoker pits are the closest thing you will see to a set it and forget it (non automated, electronics free, no moving parts so nothing to break) BBQ smoker.

They are heavy and a little hard to get home if you don't have a big enough vehicle to get them into.





Rodnboro said:


> I assume the Pit Boss is equivalent to the BGE. I cooked 2 boston butts on my Egg a few weeks ago. I stabilized the temp at 250 and put them on at 9:00pm. I took them off the next day around noon with the temp still at 250.


----------



## mikewatkins727

There are some on this site that this picture will have a significance.


----------



## jswordy

ceeaton said:


> Being the environmentalist type I decided to build a wood box (to enhance our ability to fuel our woodstove and fireplace to produce bountiful amounts of CO2 gases).



Burn away with a clear conscience. The CO2 you are producing from wood is from the current cycle, as opposed to the CO2 released from fossil fuels, which has been sequestered in the Earth for millions of years prior to burning. Wood fires are climate change neutral; fossil fuels release additional CO2 not present before. I have heated with wood for years, partly for that reason.


----------



## jswordy

I thought these deer were trespassing in my barnyard until my friend pointed out that the sign is on the wrong side of the gate for them to be able to read it!


----------



## Kraffty

We visited the in-laws this weekend at Lake Havasu and made a quick stop at the Desert Oasis about 45 miles out of Needles on the way home Monday morning. I've got a thing for old signs and have wanted to stop a shoot the "gas" letters every time I pass them so I finally did. I only had my iPhone with me and at about 5:15 am it was 97 degrees so it was a 10 second snap-n-run shot. You can tell I'm a fan using photoshop to tweek images, cropping, coloring, focusing on what I'm trying to show in the pic. I've thown in a couple of other local signs, Fox is gone because film is gone but at least the sign lives on. The painted coke sign has since been painted over and the pay phone next to it is now gone too.
Mike


----------



## Kraffty

I hit return and missed all the pictures!


----------



## ibglowin

I took many a roll of film and slides to Fox Photo in San Antonio back during the late 70's through mid 80's.




Kraffty said:


> Fox is gone because film is gone but at least the sign lives on.


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> I took many a roll of film and slides to Fox Photo in San Antonio back during the late 70's through mid 80's.



That used to a be huge national chain. A real Blockbuster!


----------



## dcbrown73

Ha, when I saw the Fox Photo I thought wow, that's been a while. Then I read the comments and that's exactly what you guys were talking about.


----------



## ibglowin

Interesting Wiki page for Fox Photo They actually did start out in SA.

It looks like the original owner/family may have had a good sense of when to sell out before the photo finishing business went belly up.



jswordy said:


> That used to a be huge national chain. A real Blockbuster!


----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


> That used to a be huge national chain. A real Blockbuster!



I see what you did there!!


----------



## Bubba1

They cleared a big field to make room for solar panels and left this one tree standing , looks like something out of a horror movie.


----------



## Bubba1

Why are the pictures sideways they are not on my computer?


----------



## geek

Hartford Latin Festival and a view of the river.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Hartford Latin Festival and a view of the river.



E pluribus unum.


----------



## dcbrown73

Bitter clown tears. That's a new one.


----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> I see what you did there!!



HAHAHA, I am glad someone caught it!!! ::


----------



## jswordy

dcbrown73 said:


> Bitter clown tears. That's a new one.



HAHAHA! I am stealing this!!!


----------



## bkisel

This morning's "Puppy Hike" found Sadie and I on a closed road running north-east from Hills Creek Rd., in Middlebury Center, PA, to Ives Run. The closed road runs roughly parallel to RT 287 to the west and Crooked Creek, which runs out of Hammond Lake, to the east. The closed road appears to be entirely within State Game Lands 37.
.
.


----------



## geek

Nice pics Bill.


----------



## bkisel

geek said:


> Nice pics Bill.



Thanks Varis. They're just from my cheap cell phone camera but I take a bunch and then select a handful to try to tell a story or take the viewer on the hike.


----------



## Kraffty

looks like you should be hiking area that with a small spinning rod on your shoulder Bill,
Mike


----------



## bkisel

Kraffty said:


> looks like you should be hiking area that with a small spinning rod on your shoulder Bill,
> Mike



In the group I often hike with there is one fellow that has brought along his pole and gotten some catches out of the forest streams. I haven't been interested in fishing since being a kid.


----------



## ceeaton

bkisel said:


> This morning's "Puppy Hike" found Sadie and I on a closed road running north-east from Hills Creek Rd., in Middlebury Center, PA, to Ives Run. The closed road runs roughly parallel to RT 287 to the west and Crooked Creek, which runs out of Hammond Lake, to the east. The closed road appears to be entirely within State Game Lands 37.
> 
> .



Bill, see any snakes? My brother just got back from our cabin and said our yard was just infested with water snakes (we are at least 50 ft above the creek, if not more). Our family only saw the lone milk snake, so just trying to figure out if it was a trend or we have a large supply of food in our yard all of a sudden.

We don't have a dog but he does, so he worries it will try to "play" with the snake, which is fine if it's a water snake but a copperhead could produce a less than desirable outcome.


----------



## bkisel

ceeaton said:


> Bill, see any snakes? My brother just got back from our cabin and said our yard was just infested with water snakes (we are at least 50 ft above the creek, if not more). Our family only saw the lone milk snake, so just trying to figure out if it was a trend or we have a large supply of food in our yard all of a sudden.
> 
> We don't have a dog but he does, so he worries it will try to "play" with the snake, which is fine if it's a water snake but a copperhead could produce a less than desirable outcome.



Yes, I have been seeing more snakes his season than last season but so far just the garden variety. I know dogs can get vaccinated against rattle and copperhead snake venom. Don't know whether or not the shots are really effective.


----------



## ceeaton

bkisel said:


> Yes, I have been seeing more snakes his season than last season but so far just the garden variety. I know dogs can get vaccinated against rattle and copperhead snake venom. Don't know whether or not the shots are really effective.



Have you had Sadie vaccinated? Never heard that you could do it but we haven't had a dog(s) for quite a few years (like 8 or 10 I think).


----------



## bkisel

ceeaton said:


> Have you had Sadie vaccinated? Never heard that you could do it but we haven't had a dog(s) for quite a few years (like 8 or 10 I think).



Not for snake bites. I'll want to do some research, talk to her vet and talk to the club hikers that hike with their dogs. One of the hikes I'd been on did have several of the dogs barking and lunging at a Timber rattlesnake before their owners were able to call them off. There was another hike in which a porcupine crossed our trail but seemed unfazed with the dogs getting on it. Once again the owners were able to call their dogs off. The porcupine never appeared to get defensive... it just kept walking away at a steady pace which I think was fortunate for the dogs.

Sadie has a long way to go before she'll be trusted to hike off leash.


----------



## Johny99

bkisel said:


> Yes, I have been seeing more snakes his season than last season but so far just the garden variety. I know dogs can get vaccinated against rattle and copperhead snake venom. Don't know whether or not the shots are really effective.



We vaccinate our dogs as we have lots of rattlers at ou place. A few years back, one got bit. At my wife's urging we raced to the vet on Saturday evening. He said there wasn't much research to prove effectiveness and he had never had a dog bitten that had been vaccinated and the owner didn't chose to have anti venom as well. Smart doc he kept us talking for over an houabout it until he convinced us she was fine. So we didn't do the anti venom. Of course you results may vary, but she was fine. Swelling for a week or so and cute little scars on her nose, but she was fine.

We vaccinate every year. I figure it is cheap insurance for not having to argue why I'm not running red lights to get to the vet!


----------



## BlueStimulator

Took my son to see some WWII birds


----------



## BlueStimulator

We got to climb through a B-24 and a B-17


----------



## olusteebus

I have suspected this from the beginning. Now we know


----------



## olusteebus

Long overdue


----------



## olusteebus

If you love your rooster, take it fishing


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Merrywine

Sunset on Great South Bay


----------



## Merrywine

And without the bridge.


----------



## Boatboy24

Merrywine said:


> And without the bridge.



Where do you live? My mom grew up in Bay Shore and I still have a lot of family up in that area.


----------



## Merrywine

I'm on the south shore a few towns East of Bayshore. This was taken near Robert Moses.


----------



## Merrywine

The light house at the park.


----------



## Boatboy24

Merrywine said:


> The light house at the park.



A familiar sight. Actually attended my cousin's wedding there.


----------



## the_rayway

Progress on the Order & Chaos WineLab...slow, but it's coming along as I have the time! A few more coats of paint (that grey is murder to cover) and I will be able to start building/installing the cabinetry.


----------



## dcbrown73

Are you using primer to help with the color change? That's what I always do if I had a strong color I had to paint over.


----------



## the_rayway

Hey David, I didn't - because it was a pretty light grey (i.e. designer greige) and I thought it would go over smoothly. Turns out that was the wrong decision!


----------



## skeenatron

Winemaking....?


----------



## Ajmassa

Pretty sure I was just attacked by Mothera. This thing looks like a dinosaur moth!


----------



## olusteebus

They get a medal if they can stand up straight with all the medals.


----------



## geek

USA va. Ghana soccer game.
Brought my son and we got in very early.

Pratt & Witney Stadium.
Let's go USA [emoji631]..!!


----------



## roger80465

olusteebus said:


> They get a medal if they can stand up straight with all the medals.



Maybe that is their protection from antiaircraft fire.


----------



## Ava_Sinclair

Me a couple years ago.


----------



## Johnd

Took a weekend to spend with my hunting buddy and our wives doing some fishing in SE Louisiana. Neap tides had us a little stifled, but we managed 25 speckled trout a s a redfish. My bride hadn't ever been saltwater fishing, and caught her first speck today. Sitting outside frying up some specks and sipping some Crown & Sprite Zero, life is good today.


----------



## ceeaton

Johnd said:


> Took a weekend to spend with my hunting buddy and our wives doing some fishing in SE Louisiana. Neap tides had us a little stifled, but we managed 25 speckled trout a s a redfish. My bride hadn't ever been saltwater fishing, and caught her first speck today. Sitting outside frying up some specks and sipping some Crown & Sprite Zero, life is good today.



Nothing better than getting the better half involved in something you love!


----------



## ibglowin

This place never gets old.


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> This place never gets old.



How much do they pay for the guy who runs the tractor to smooth that out? He does a really nice job!


----------



## ibglowin

Got my new T-shirt today.........


----------



## geek

Happy July 4th.


----------



## geek

At Hawk Ridge Winery WATERTOWN CT
$30 sparkling rose wine [emoji15]


----------



## ibglowin

They are awful proud of that stuff.

Does it come with a "Happy Ending" at least! LOL




geek said:


> At Hawk Ridge Winery WATERTOWN CT
> $30 sparkling rose wine [emoji15]


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> They are awful proud of that stuff.
> 
> Does it come with a "Happy Ending" at least! LOL



My daughter had bought a bottle minutes before I arrived....

Their wine is darn good but I think my LE Sauv Blanc Rose is as good..!!


----------



## geek

One thing positive though.....I got over 100 empty bottles, when I tried to peel a label off a bottle and realize how EASY it was to come off (labels has some sort of foil backing if you will, it is shiny) then I took advantage. We don't find these, easy to peel off labels with your hands, without the need of hot water very frequent.


----------



## jswordy

Ava_Sinclair said:


> Me a couple years ago.



I must say, the quality of the membership here has improved dramatically!  ::


----------



## olusteebus

careful who you choose as a facebook friend


----------



## mikewatkins727

*Canutillo Engineering at its Best*

Still available at the Canutillo Texas Market

When you are finished BBQ’ing, and the ice has melted, just pull the handle down & the fire goes out.


----------



## cmason1957

Two more facebook friends to avoid.


----------



## ibglowin

Monsoons are coming.........


----------



## Kraffty

How cool would it be to have even a 10th of those photographic skills, great photos.
Mike


----------



## ibglowin

Not my pic just re-posting off of NM Life FB page but yes I agree!



Kraffty said:


> How cool would it be to have even a 10th of those photographic skills, great photos.
> Mike


----------



## jgmann67

The 'burgh.


----------



## mainshipfred

Jim, I'll be there this weekend for my Mom's birthday. Going to a Pirates game Saturday. Have to see the #2 rated Ball Park.


----------



## olusteebus

welcome to Heaven


Perhaps the most important photo ever taken. It is from an exposure that lasted from September 24, 2003 through January 16, 2004, and shows a field width of just 2.4 arcminutes, or about the diameter of a nickel at 20 yards. Every object, even every little feint dot is a galaxy, some 10,000 of them. The light from the farthest objects in this photo took 13 billion years to get to the telescope, longer than our own solar system has been in existence.


----------



## geek

Fall must be hinting....


----------



## bkisel

Not these past two mornings but we've had low 50F readings earlier in the week here in north central PA.

BTW, how many of you guys knew that Naugahyde was named for Varis's home town Naugatuck? [No, there is no such animal named Nauga. A joke when Naugahyde was first produce.]


----------



## sour_grapes

bkisel said:


> BTW, how many of you guys knew that Naugahyde was named for Varis's home town Naugatuck? [No, there is no such animal named Nauga. A joke when Naugahyde was first produce.]



I just made that joke to my wife yesterday! 

No, I did not know that. Izzat really where it came from? Cool!


----------



## ibglowin

So yea, this happened yesterday evening........


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> So yea, this happened yesterday evening........



So I guess you didn't make it through the portal before it closed up since you are still around?


----------



## ceeaton

Been a fun few weeks ripping out bushes and working on the front porch. Really feel like my oldest Son and I made some progress today. Got the replacement posts in and started working on the railing/balusters. About quitting time watched some storms grow in our front yard. Nice they always do that and go pummel another community or two east of us. This one looks destined for @jgmann67 and my sisters house. Hope it doesn't get too strong. Those wispy clouds circulating at the top usually mean some hail is about to happen.


----------



## ceeaton

After a men's breakfast we have every other week, went to Lowes to get some more balusters and a 1 x 4 piece of wood to use as a top rail. Wifey likes it so I need to get some more when I get one more 16 pack of balusters tomorrow. Neighbors nail gun and compressor sped the process up quite a bit. Now just a few root balls and two last bushes to remove, then I can get out the rototiller to convert the old bush bed into low maintenance grass. Kinda wish I didn't have to go to our Church's VBS this afternoon, but they are having one particular kid acting up and think for some reason I can calm him down. Maybe a beer or glass of wine will help him?


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


>



Wo ist das?


----------



## ibglowin

Sandia Casino/Resort down in ABQ.



sour_grapes said:


> Wo ist das?


----------



## bkisel

After our "puppy hike" this morning @ Ives Run Sadie and I took the long way home. There were/are dozens of worthwhile photo stops along the way - this one typified what I mostly was seeing on the back roads...
.


----------



## Boatboy24

Headed about 20 miles west last night for some Twilight Arena Polo. Beautiful evening w/ my family, celebrating Dad's birthday.


----------



## geek

They dropped the price even more.... the asterisk means no more coming to the store for now.

@ibglowin


----------



## ibglowin

Heck of a price!

I love mine! 





geek said:


> They dropped the price even more.... the asterisk means no more coming to the store for now.
> 
> @ibglowin
> 
> View attachment 37771


----------



## geek

Getting this Rose for tonight


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Heck of a price!
> 
> I love mine!




Only 1 box left in the floor plus the display model.

I bet if I was looking for one I could get the display model REAL cheap once the other box is sold. [emoji4]


----------



## Runningwolf

geek said:


> They dropped the price even more.... the asterisk means no more coming to the store for now.
> 
> @ibglowin
> 
> View attachment 37771



where is this


----------



## ibglowin

Runningwolf said:


> where is this


----------



## jswordy

I see Photobucket caught up with ol Dan, too... Sigh.


----------



## Cellar_Dweller

geek said:


> They dropped the price even more.... the asterisk means no more coming to the store for now.
> 
> I got mine (similar but different brand) from Sam's 2 years ago at the end of the season. I love it, too. If you are into grilling, get it. Mine has a lifetime warranty on the ceramic. How long do Weber kettles last? Kamodos are so versatile.


----------



## Boatboy24

Cellar_Dweller said:


> geek said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long do Weber kettles last?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decades, unless neglected.
Click to expand...


----------



## TXWineDuo

A friend was in Germany and took this pic of a vineyard asked why do they plant the vines going up the hill as here in the states we plant across the hill? 
Thanks
TXWineDuo


----------



## Sage

http://castingstuff.com/q3.JPG
test run to see if I can post off of my web site. Quigley buffalo rifle match in MT

edit:
looks like only a link will come up. oh well.....


----------



## semenn

TXWineDuo said:


> A friend was in Germany and took this pic of a vineyard asked why do they plant the vines going up the hill as here in the states we plant across the hill?


Because the hill has a southern slope and the most favorable insolation.


----------



## Boatboy24

Sage said:


> http://castingstuff.com/q3.JPG
> test run to see if I can post off of my web site. Quigley buffalo rifle match in MT
> 
> edit:
> looks like only a link will come up. oh well.....



Simply replace 'url' with 'img' in your tag. 

Like this: "[ img]http://castingstuff.com/q3.JPG[/ img]"

(note: I had to put spaces in there to prevent it from actually posting the pic)


----------



## bkisel

Big black bear crossed our property about an hour ago. I was able to snap a few pictures but by that time the bear was at the end of the driveway. I'm guessing maybe ~400 pound bear...
.


----------



## Boatboy24

bkisel said:


> I'm guessing maybe ~400 pound bear...
> .


Whew, that is a big Black Bear.


----------



## bkisel

Boatboy24 said:


> Whew, that is a big Black Bear.



Yeah, it looked large to me but I can't claim any experience in judging bear size. This other photo I took is with the bear passing by a gas line stake that the top of which measured 42" from the ground...

.


----------



## bkisel

My Sister in Law's flower garden. Her home is right off Rt 549, 2 miles up from Rt 6 in Mansfield, PA. It amazes me how many folks will honk their horn in appreciation and recognition as they drive by...
.


----------



## Julie

bkisel said:


> Big black bear crossed our property about an hour ago. I was able to snap a few pictures but by that time the bear was at the end of the driveway. I'm guessing maybe ~400 pound bear...
> .



Is this in PA?


----------



## bkisel

Julie said:


> Is this in PA?



Yes Julie. North Central PA (Wellsboro, Tioga County)


----------



## Julie

Swee! I think we will headed out that way this fall my husband was just talking about going to Tioga County for bear hunting.


----------



## ceeaton

bkisel said:


> Yeah, it looked large to me but I can't claim any experience in judging bear size. This other photo I took is with the bear passing by a gas line stake that the top of which measured 42" from the ground...
> 
> .



That is a big bear! That's why we don't go down to the creek at night w/o a flashlight. The canyon is infested with them, but you rarely see them (but do hear them on the bank when you throw some fish remains over the day before) since they are usually pretty reclusive and rarely walk around in the "wide open" during the day.


----------



## Sage

Well, I've had one in my cherry trees at 3 pm twice and at night. All on the trail cam.

Last night a Badger on the trail cam. That was a first!

The cam is right on a cherry tree in my driveway.


----------



## Johnd

Bear, coon, badger.....they all taste like chicken.


----------



## mikewatkins727

Johnd said:


> Bear, coon, badger.....they all taste like chicken.



Greasy chicken


----------



## geek

Maybe because I never tried before but I cannot see myself eating a bear, or a coon..!!


----------



## J-Hat

Coon is just a stringy nutria rat.


----------



## Sage

Johnd said:


> Bear, coon, badger.....they all taste like chicken.



What kind of wine goes best with them??


----------



## Johnd

Sage said:


> What kind of wine goes best with them??



You really can't ask me that, I drink big reds with everything. But a nice full bodied cab would be my choice for sure!!


----------



## bkisel

Just got back from our club, Lambs Creek Sportsman's Club, where we held our annual "Women on Target" event. We had shooting stations for handgun, rifle, shotgun, archery and muzzle loader. I worked the handgun station as one of the three handgun range instructors. A safe and enjoyable time was had by one and all...
.


----------



## ceeaton

Love a woman who can handle a gun! Though I don't let my wife keep one in the house in case she'd have second thoughts about marrying me.


----------



## bkisel

ceeaton said:


> Love a woman who can handle a gun! Though I don't let my wife keep one in the house in case she'd have second thoughts about marrying me.



It amazed me as to how well some of the first time shooters performed. Interesting was how some shooters would suck with one particular semi or revolver and do really well with another that some other women had trouble shooting.


----------



## jgmann67

I find teaching marksmanship to women to be a lot easier than. They don't typically need to unlearn any bad habits.


----------



## olusteebus

I am surprised that just hay bales would be sufficient to stop a higher powered pistol bullet.


----------



## jgmann67

Bliss.


----------



## bkisel

olusteebus said:


> I am surprised that just hay bales would be sufficient to stop a higher powered pistol bullet.



Are you joking and just forgot to add a Smiley?

The rifle and handguns were all .22 caliber. Not certain but I think the shotguns were all 20 gauge. The muzzle loaders were .50 caliber but shot with light loads so as not to produce a lot of recoil.


----------



## Boatboy24

With Mom and Dad getting ready to move, they are uncovering all sorts of fond memories. My sisters and me, circa 1980.


----------



## Julie

Boatboy24 said:


> With Mom and Dad getting ready to move, they are uncovering all sorts of fond memories. My sisters and me, circa 1980.



Lol, so who is the one looking between the legs of the Indian?


----------



## Boatboy24

Julie said:


> Lol, so who is the one looking between the legs of the Indian?



My youngest sister, the rebel.


----------



## ceeaton

jgmann67 said:


> Bliss.



That beach would be pretty good if they got rid of that rock in the middle.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> With Mom and Dad getting ready to move, they are uncovering all sorts of fond memories. My sisters and me, circa 1980.



That scroll you are holding, is it your first wine recipe?

I feel for you, you and your Dad and the three women. Wonder if you every got any bathroom time. I lucked out, four guys and two girls, we would post guards to keep the women at bay, when it came to bathroom time.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> That scroll you are holding, is it your first wine recipe?



It is an ancient Mohawk recipe that was handed to me by an elder tribesman.


----------



## Kraffty

I'll throw in one from the early 70's, me and my two younger brothers. Then me and my youngest brother, Tommy from a couple of weeks ago, waiting for the fireworks to start with a couple of adult beverages in hand. (He's the shorter cuter one with the ball cap)
Mike


----------



## jgmann67

West coast road trip


----------



## barbiek

My table grapes as of today


----------



## ibglowin

Nicer weather than when we were there a few years ago. Still beautiful!



jgmann67 said:


> West coast road trip


----------



## geek

In the 50s for 2 days in a row....Autumn is really hinting


----------



## geek

Still really cool


----------



## dcbrown73

Yes, I've been enjoying the cooler weather too Varis. Today is gorgeous outside!


----------



## jswordy

Yes, much cooler here too. Only 89 with heat index of 98 today. Nice.


----------



## jswordy

Back in the day...


----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


> Back in the day...



A fine choice of beverage...


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> A fine choice of beverage...



Low carb, notice the lack of a beer gut.


----------



## bkisel

Here we go again... It is that time of the year (Man, the years sure fly by fast when you're in your seventies!)... 24 pounds of Adams' peaches (peaches from Adams County, PA) ready to ripen...


----------



## ceeaton

I guess since I live in Adams County I should be on the lookout for those...could have sent up a bunch with my brother who is going with his family to the cabin this weekend. Would have saved you some shipping costs (he'll deliver for a beer).

Just curious, which orchard do you order from?


----------



## bkisel

ceeaton said:


> I guess since I live in Adams County I should be on the lookout for those...could have sent up a bunch with my brother who is going with his family to the cabin this weekend. Would have saved you some shipping costs (he'll deliver for a beer).
> 
> Just curious, which orchard do you order from?



Thanks Craig but I've already got a really good connection. I only paid $24.00 for that 24 pounds of peaches.


----------



## ceeaton

bkisel said:


> Thanks Craig but I've already got a really good connection. I only paid $24.00 for that 24 pounds of peaches.



Very nice price. I've gotten a few batches for my gas to go pick them up, but they were on the other side of ripe from what yours are...just offering to help (fishing for a free bottle of your peach wine for Barb).


----------



## bkisel

ceeaton said:


> Very nice price. I've gotten a few batches for my gas to go pick them up, but they were on the other side of ripe from what yours are...just offering to help (fishing for a free bottle of your peach wine for Barb).



Well, knowing how my wife Janet feels about "her" peach wine Barb will have to drink a bottle while visiting us.


----------



## ceeaton

bkisel said:


> Well, knowing how my wife Janet feels about "her" peach wine Barb will have to drink a bottle while visiting us.



She would love to do that. She had to stay home and make sure the kids didn't burn down the cabin while I visited you last time. Next time is her turn to visit!

Edit: Now that I'm thinking about it, I'd probably have to come up and drive her home and pick up her car the next day...


----------



## sour_grapes

Installment #1 of 2, for a random sampling from Oshkosh.


----------



## sour_grapes

Installment #2 of 2.


----------



## geek

bkisel said:


> Here we go again... It is that time of the year (Man, the years sure fly by fast when you're in your seventies!)... 24 pounds of Adams' peaches (peaches from Adams County, PA) ready to ripen...




Bill,

Just showed Adriana those pics and she asked me to tell you to save her a bottle of peach wine whenever it gets ready [emoji4]


----------



## bkisel

geek said:


> Bill,
> 
> Just showed Adriana those pics and she asked me to tell you to save her a bottle of peach wine whenever it gets ready [emoji4]



Seems to me you need to plan a trip to March Farm! 

"Pick Your Own Peaches from the picturesque Hill Top Orchard begins early August.
Check back again for specific starting dates & pricing. *The 2017 crop looks great*, so get ready to enjoy an experience that will be beautiful, serene & peachy keen!"


----------



## JohnT

The F4U is just about the coolest plane every built. That is what I call EYE-CANDY! 

I always liked the name the Japanese had for it... Whistling Death....


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> Installment #2 of 2.



Paul, my boys would have loved to be there. I'll show my oldest (now owned by the Air Force) those images when he gets back on Sunday. He'll of course know what each one is, where I have to look some of them up!


----------



## JohnT

The problem with New Jersey is the street gangs are a real problem. Even for a lobster!


----------



## mikewatkins727

JohnT said:


> The F4U is just about the coolest plane every built. That is what I call EYE-CANDY!
> 
> I always liked the name the Japanese had for it... Whistling Death....



AKA Corsair


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> Paul, my boys would have loved to be there. I'll show my oldest (now owned by the Air Force) those images when he gets back on Sunday. He'll of course know what each one is, where I have to look some of them up!



Just for completeness, the pix are:

Installment #1
-Alon Aircoupe and a Lockheed Electra
-Beechcraft Staggerwing
-Boeing B-29 Superfortress (one of two still flying, both of which were at the show.)
-Boeing B-52 Stratofortress
-Rockwell B-1B Lancer (two photos)
-Douglas A-4 Skyhawk (I always liked this simple, honest jet. Plus, my dad worked on them for many years at VMA-131 in Willow Grove.)

Installment #2
-North American B-25 Mitchell (I lost count -- there were more than a dozen there. Also, Jimmy Doolittle's co-pilot was at the show, at 101 years old.)
-Chance Vought F4U Corsair. (Like JohnT, this was always a favorite of mine, even though one once tried to kill my father!)
-Supermarine Spitfire
-A row of North American P-51 Mustangs
-Two McDonnell Douglas F/A-18 Hornets (of the Blue Angels, in this case)
-North American P-51C Mustang (This one was from the famed Tuskegee Airmen.)
-Bell P-39 Airacobra


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> Just for completeness, the pix are:
> 
> Installment #1
> -Alon Aircoupe and a Lockheed Electra
> -Beechcraft Staggerwing
> -Boeing B-29 Superfortress (one of two still flying, both of which were at the show.)
> -Boeing B-52 Stratofortress
> -Rockwell B-1B Lancer (two photos)
> -Dougless A-4 Skyhawk (I always liked this simple, honest jet. Plus, my dad worked on them for many years at VMA-131 in Willow Grove.)
> 
> Installment #2
> -North American B-25 Mitchell (I lost count -- there were more than a dozen there. Also, Jimmy Doolitte's co-pilot was at the show, at 101 years old.)
> -Chance Vought F4U Corsair. (Like JohnT, this was always a favorite of mine, even though one once tried to kill my father!)
> -Supermarine Spitfire
> -A row of North American P-51 Mustangs
> -Two McDonnell Douglas F/A-18 Hornets (of the Blue Angels, in this case)
> -North American P-51C Mustang (This one was from the famed Tuskegee Airmen.)
> -Bell P-39 Airacobra


Thank you Paul!

I'll use these as my "cliff notes" when quizzing my Son on Sunday.


----------



## Boatboy24

The Corsair has always been my favorite as well. Don't know what it is - maybe the bend in the wing.


----------



## geek

On vacation in NC and we came to Childress Vineyards, found this table and the chair really nice but too expensive. Wondering if this can be purchased somewhere else cheaper. You can see the barrel staves, very nice.

Table over $400 and each chair over $260 [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> On vacation in NC and we came to Childress Vineyards, found this table and the chair really nice but too expensive. Wondering if this can be purchased somewhere else cheaper. You can see the barrel staves, very nice.
> 
> Table over $400 and each chair over $260 [emoji23][emoji23]



Looks like the ones straight out of Wine Enthusiast, with a slight mark-up.

http://www.wineenthusiast.com/furniture/wine-furniture/wine-barrel-furniture.asp


----------



## bkisel

My "wife's" patio (the front porch and the grass backyard was good enough for me) about 2/3 complete...

[Job is being done by a Hardscape contractor, not me.]
.


----------



## ceeaton

bkisel said:


> My "wife's" patio (the front porch and the grass backyard was good enough for me) about 2/3 complete...
> .



Janet is keeping you out of trouble, that's for sure! At least it is supposed to be nice cool weather up there this weekend. I heard our low's are going to be in the 50's tonight, you might very well be in the uppper 40's. Very rare for the end of July.

BTW, looks like you are doing a great job...I have a walk out front I'm putting in, how many cases of wine for you to come down and put it in (food is free too)?


----------



## bkisel

ceeaton said:


> Janet is keeping you out of trouble, that's for sure! At least it is supposed to be nice cool weather up there this weekend. I heard our low's are going to be in the 50's tonight, you might very well be in the uppper 40's. Very rare for the end of July.
> 
> BTW, looks like you are doing a great job...I have a walk out front I'm putting in, how many cases of wine for you to come down and put it in (food is free too)?



I'm not doing the job. Sorry about giving that impression. Job is being done by a Hardscape contractor.

Was 52F this morning which kinda surprised me.


----------



## ceeaton

bkisel said:


> I'm not doing the job. Sorry about giving that impression. Job is being done by a Hardscape contractor.
> 
> Was 52F this morning which kinda surprised me.



Well, you can at least lean against a beer or your wine glass and look busy! 

Just checked, your dew point is at 46*F, so you very well may hit the high 40's tonight. Curious to hear if my brother keeps the cabin windows open or not. He loves when it gets this cool but may get the wrath of my SIL if they stay open tonight.


----------



## bkisel

Back yard bear scat... [At least I'm pretty certain that it is bear scat.]
.


----------



## ceeaton

bkisel said:


> Back yard bear scat... [At least I'm pretty certain that it is bear scat.]
> .



That bear is surely eating pretty well. Nice balance of grain and poop in that image. Leave him/her out a bowl of red wine and see if you can get a nice color in that...plus it would be heart healthy!


----------



## bkisel

ceeaton said:


> That bear is surely eating pretty well. Nice balance of grain and poop in that image. Leave him/her out a bowl of red wine and see if you can get a nice color in that...plus it would be heart healthy!



Would have thunk it... A Black Bear Dietitian/Nutritionist expert on WMT!


----------



## ceeaton

bkisel said:


> Would have thunk it... A Black Bear Dietitian/Nutritionist expert on WMT!



Just thinking in terms of making the "harvest" more tasty for you...

You'll have a solid foundation to put your tripod and rifle on the new back porch. If that bear comes down the driveway you can drop it, no problem. You can then dress it in the driveway (verses the field).


----------



## sour_grapes

Oh, c'mon, this thread BEGS for the old joke:



> Montana Grizzly Bear Notice:
> 
> In light of the rising frequency of human/grizzly bear
> conflicts, the Montana Department of Fish and Game
> is advising hikers, hunters, and fishermen to take extra
> precautions and keep alert for bears while in the field.
> We advise that outdoorsmen wear noisy little bells on
> their clothing so as not to startle the bears that aren't
> expecting them. We also advise outdoorsmen to carry
> pepper spray with them in case of an encounter with a
> bear.
> 
> It is also a good idea to watch out for fresh signs of bear
> activity. Outdoorsmen should recognize the difference
> between black bear and grizzly bear scat. Scat from black bears
> is smaller and contains a lot of berry seeds and squirrel fur.
> Scat from Grizzly bears has little bells in it and smells like pepper.


----------



## olusteebus

Friday was the opening of zucchini season in Florida, Not tag required and no bag limit.


----------



## CheerfulHeart

@sour grapes: Thanks for posting one of my favorite jokes!


----------



## CheerfulHeart

@olusteebus: That is the best picture I have seen lately!


----------



## geek

Nice day today, not complaining [emoji41]


----------



## jswordy

sour_grapes said:


> Installment #1 of 2, for a random sampling from Oshkosh.



Is that the fly-in? If so, I did that once, back in '80, with a pilot friend (now he's an LAX air traffic control manager). LOTS of touch and go's!


----------



## sour_grapes

jswordy said:


> Is that the fly-in?



Yup. It's now called EAA AirVenture, and is up to 10,000 planes and half a million people. It's the busiest airport in the world for that week!


----------



## bkisel

These 2 photos were taken yesterday morning. One of my brothers owns and flies a two seat paraplane. The takeoff is from my brothers hunting property in Franklin County, Dublin Township, PA. The shot from his paraplane has to be from somewhere close by. Calm winds are necessary for safe paraplane flying so most flights are early morning just as the sun is rising and towards evening maybe an hour or so before sunset - that's generally when you get the calmest winds. [BTW, my deer hunting ladder stand is about a quarter way down the field and to the right.]...
.


----------



## Kraffty

Saturday night concert in Anaheim, really good show and completely different than any concert I've been to before. Just Jackson Browne and Greg Leisz acoustic set that lasted a total of about 2:40 hours. At 68 he still sounds great, chats with the audience and played mostly requests shouted from the crowd. The Grove maybe holds 2000 people and has great sound for a show like this one. Some of the best songs included That girl could sing, The pretender and love needs a heart.

In 5 weeks we're going to paso robles for a "Chicago" concert. They're playing at the Vina Robles Ampitheater which is part of the Vina Robles Winery, never been there but it looks good on their website. Should be a fun show with a crowd full of of 50somethings like us.

Mike


----------



## Boatboy24

Kraffty said:


> Saturday night concert in Anaheim, really good show and completely different than any concert I've been to before. Just Jackson Browne and Greg Leisz acoustic set that lasted a total of about 2:40 hours. At 68 he still sounds great, chats with the audience and played mostly requests shouted from the crowd. The Grove maybe holds 2000 people and has great sound for a show like this one. Some of the best songs included That girl could sing, The pretender and love needs a heart.
> 
> In 5 weeks we're going to paso robles for a "Chicago" concert. They're playing at the Vina Robles Ampitheater which is part of the Vina Robles Winery, never been there but it looks good on their website. Should be a fun show with a crowd full of of 50somethings like us.
> 
> Mike



Jackson Browne is on my concert bucket list. 

We are almost crossing concert paths. I went to see Boston last night and at that venue the night before was...Chicago.


----------



## bkisel

Almost done...
.


----------



## Johnd

bkisel said:


> Almost done...
> .



I really like the shape / curves you have designed into it, looking great!! You said it's almost finished, what else do you have planned?


----------



## bkisel

Johnd said:


> I really like the shape / curves you have designed into it, looking great!! You said it's almost finished, what else do you have planned?



My wife's design with input from the contractor. 

They're working on it this afternoon (they got here about 30 minutes ago) as the morning had to be spent on another job... They have to finish the grading, seed the grade and cover with straw. They need to add the sand that goes between the blocks and bricks. The big piece left is finishing the stairs. Then cleanup and they're done.


----------



## geek

Nice pics Bill and good looking patio.


----------



## bkisel

geek said:


> Nice pics Bill and good looking patio.



Thanks. This will complete, as of last speaking with Janet, all the big projects planned for the house. Now pardon me while I go back to licking my financial wounds.


----------



## bkisel

They're beginning to ripen! The processing begins...
.


----------



## geek

I need to start shopping around for my peaches....


----------



## Johnd

bkisel said:


> My wife's design with input from the contractor.
> 
> They're working on it this afternoon (they got here about 30 minutes ago) as the morning had to be spent on another job... They have to finish the grading, seed the grade and cover with straw. They need to add the sand that goes between the blocks and bricks. The big piece left is finishing the stairs. Then cleanup and they're done.



Sounds nice! I hope you'll share a phot of the finished product when it's done!


----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> Jackson Browne is on my concert bucket list.



Mine, too. Darryl Hannah says he delivers some solid hits. Oh, that was a low blow. But seriously, I wold like to see "The Pretender" and "Rosie" live.


----------



## jswordy

Cutting up with my best friend at Talladega, 2005. RIP Stanley, 7-17-2017


----------



## Kraffty

Sorry to hear that Jim, looks like you two might have had some fun times together. Memories are a wonderful thing.
Mike


----------



## Boatboy24

Very sorry to hear about your friend, Jim.


----------



## bkisel

geek said:


> I need to start shopping around for my peaches....



Varis... MARCH FARMS! Take a day off with your wife, go early and pick your peaches. Spend the afternoon on the wine trail in Litchfield County. Stop for lunch at the Fife and Drum in Kent. After lunch visit Kent Falls and walk off the lunch.

*
MARCH FARMS*​


----------



## ibglowin

Jim, so sorry for your loss.



jswordy said:


> Cutting up with my best friend at Talladega, 2005. RIP Stanley, 7-17-2017


----------



## gamble

*Last Weekend*

beautiful Blue Stone winery near Leland MI


----------



## geek

bkisel said:


> Varis... MARCH FARMS! Take a day off with your wife, go early and pick your peaches. Spend the afternoon on the wine trail in Litchfield County. Stop for lunch at the Fife and Drum in Kent. After lunch visit Kent Falls and walk off the lunch.
> 
> *
> MARCH FARMS*​



Yep, I had called them, $1.50/lb.
I'm thinking about making it there this week or next, I also was hoping to get peaches at a dollar per lb. but I guess it won't happen...


----------



## bkisel

geek said:


> Yep, I had called them, $1.50/lb.
> I'm thinking about making it there this week or next, I also was hoping to get peaches at a dollar per lb. but I guess it won't happen...



Yeah, yeah. I know... You're not cheap, you're frugal.



[Wait a minute, that's my line!]

He's so cheep... "He took me to McDonald’s, backed his car through the drive-through window, so the cashier could be on my side."


----------



## jswordy

Kraffty said:


> Sorry to hear that Jim, looks like you two might have had some fun times together. Memories are a wonderful thing.
> Mike





Boatboy24 said:


> Very sorry to hear about your friend, Jim.





ibglowin said:


> Jim, so sorry for your loss.



Thanks. 18 years of his amazing quotes, like, "You know, I like two watch two women together. I must be a lesbian!" Man, we had fun. 

One of his quotes is my sig here: "And people wonder why I drink!" 

Loved him like a close brother.


----------



## bkisel

All done!
.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jgmann67

Home from the west coast road trip. The most peace I felt was at the beach. Miss it.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Looks like the ones straight out of Wine Enthusiast, with a slight mark-up.
> 
> http://www.wineenthusiast.com/furniture/wine-furniture/wine-barrel-furniture.asp



Forgot this post, still expensive


----------



## Boatboy24

Rainbow from storm #1 being consumed by storm #2.


----------



## bkisel

Not a photo but rather a video with some still photos that match up with the paraplane photo post I made a few pages back. The hunting property, it is not a farm as mentioned in the video, actually belongs jointly to both my brother Rich and his twin brother Bob. 

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-QiT-snodc4&feature=youtu.be"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-QiT-snodc4&feature=youtu.be[/ame]


----------



## jgmann67

The view from atop the Pennsylvania capitol.


----------



## sour_grapes

Looky what I bought yesterday!


----------



## geek

Are you going with grapes Paul?
Or is that for fruit pressing?


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> Are you going with grapes Paul?
> Or is that for fruit pressing?



Yup, I am going to try to get some grapes this fall.  I also got a couple of food-grade barrels from a small local winery.


----------



## ceeaton

jgmann67 said:


> The view from atop the Pennsylvania capitol.



Did they finally move your office up on the roof? That's not a good sign...


----------



## Kraffty

sour_grapes said:


> Yup, I am going to try to get some grapes this fall.  I also got a couple of food-grade barrels from a small local winery.



Very Cool, this hobby just keeps dragging you in, deeper and deeper.....
Mike


----------



## ibglowin

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvzdehnJA9k[/ame]






Kraffty said:


> Very Cool, this hobby just keeps dragging you in, deeper and deeper.....
> Mike


----------



## jgmann67

My favorite scene from the least of the three movies.


----------



## jgmann67

ceeaton said:


> Did they finally move your office up on the roof? That's not a good sign...




From the basement to the top of the rotunda.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvzdehnJA9k




Can you guys play those video clips if using the app on your iPhone?
For some reason I cannot. The page comes up and I hit the play button and nothing happens.


----------



## ibglowin

It wants to open directly on the you tube site. You may need to have the you tube app installed on your iPhone to get it to work properly.



geek said:


> Can you guys play those video clips if using the app on your iPhone?
> For some reason I cannot. The page comes up and I hit the play button and nothing happens.


----------



## olusteebus

Come on gang, get it shaking. I have coffee and biscuits for ya!


----------



## jgmann67

olusteebus said:


> Come on gang, get it shaking. I have coffee and biscuits for ya!




Sausage gravy and I'm on my way.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> It wants to open directly on the you tube site. You may need to have the you tube app installed on your iPhone to get it to work properly.



I don't have the Youtube app but always play videos from Youtube using the Safari browser on the phone without issue.


----------



## ibglowin

So this is what happens on my MacBook Pro using a "real" version of Safari.

The iPhone uses a Mobile version of Safari (not a full blown version) and installing the youtube app may fix the issue.





geek said:


> I don't have the Youtube app but always play videos from Youtube using the Safari browser on the phone without issue.


----------



## mainshipfred

sour_grapes said:


> Looky what I bought yesterday!



Not to stir up an old thread but is that a pcv pipe with holes drilled. That's a great idea for the barrrel. I may have to rethink my slats and hoops.


----------



## sour_grapes

mainshipfred said:


> Not to stir up an old thread but is that a pcv pipe with holes drilled. That's a great idea for the barrrel. I may have to rethink my slats and hoops.



I don't think so. It seems to be a different plastic, and it seems to be custom-molded for this task. (I bought it used, but this was a commercial product.) Those holes are molded in.


----------



## Johnd

sour_grapes said:


> I don't think so. It seems to be a different plastic, and it seems to be custom-molded for this task. (I bought it used, but this was a commercial product.) Those holes are molded in.



It appears to be a good bit thicker than a piece of pipe as well, is it indeed pretty thick?


----------



## bkisel

First Patio Party and last Patio photos. Thanks for looking...
.


----------



## Boatboy24

bkisel said:


> First Patio Party and last Patio photos. Thanks for looking...
> .



Well, that didn't take long...


----------



## olusteebus

Good morning. Breakfast again, hope you don't mind.


----------



## bkisel

Boatboy24 said:


> Well, that didn't take long...



Not once the work started but my wife got on the waiting list either last year or very early this year.


----------



## Boatboy24

bkisel said:


> Not once the work started but my wife got on the waiting list either last year or very early this year.



Oh, wow!!!!


----------



## Ajmassa

geek said:


> Can you guys play those video clips if using the app on your iPhone?
> For some reason I cannot. The page comes up and I hit the play button and nothing happens.




I mainly use the app on an iphone and I can never play a video through it. Easy solution is to just tap post with the video and the menu bar pops up reading "Quote /share/ web view /more". Tap "web view" and the single post opens up in Safari. Usually the video will from there. 
This one was different though. After web view I had to tap "play video on YouTube.com". It then opened on youtubes website and played still in Safari. I have the YouTube app as well but wasn't needed


----------



## ceeaton

Must need to clean the lens on my phone, sorry for the blurry image. Spent the afternoon at the ball park. City Island in Harrisburg, PA. Scoreboard temperature never went above 75*F. Wifey had tickets to the Suite that Pinnacle Health provides from time to time to employees. Catered lunch, soda and bottled water. Parking passes close enough even my gimpy knee could make the trip. Had the whole family there, youngest Son's b-day was announced with his name up in lights on the score board. Very entertaining game, though the home team lost 8 to 6. 28 hits between both teams, so it was a very interesting 3+ hours for the most part. Senators had a chance to come back and tie it in the 9th, one out, men on 2nd and third. Just didn't work out. Will definitely take them up on the offer next year, even the girls liked the game and overall experience (plus the younger two got to run the bases after the game).


----------



## FTC Wines

*Two more things off Bucket list*

Drove a ways on Route 66, though not in a ' 62 Vette! Maybe when I win Lotto. And visited the Grand Cayon! Awesome views. Roy


----------



## Boatboy24

This just keeps cracking me up. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wdNdjwgdZsU[/ame]


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> This just keeps cracking me up.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wdNdjwgdZsU



Who's flying Jim?


----------



## geek

FTC Wines said:


> Drove a ways on Route 66, though not in a ' 62 Vette! Maybe when I win Lotto. And visited the Grand Cayon! Awesome views. Roy



Roy, something must be going on around the Cayon, it made you look upside down...


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Who's flying Jim?



Not me!!!! 

Hopefully the guy sitting behind us...


----------



## bkisel

Does he have to slip the bird in in order to land?


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> Roy, something must be going on around the Cayon, it made you look upside down...



He's wearing "moon boots".



Boatboy24 said:


> Not me!!!!
> 
> Hopefully the guy sitting behind us...



I'd be so worried about dropping my phone...not that it costs that much (tracfone, not an i-thingy).


----------



## geek

Did you really say Tracfone? [emoji15]


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> I'd be so worried about dropping my phone...not that it costs that much (tracfone, not an i-thingy).



No way was I holding my phone in my hand with 110mph winds. They told me I was welcome to, but that I'd have to use 'Find My iPhone' to locate it in a field a few miles away after I dropped it. That was a GoPro strapped to my wrist!


----------



## Johny99

Boatboy24 said:


> This just keeps cracking me up.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wdNdjwgdZsU



And it should. That is why open cockpit pilots have bugs in their teeth!


----------



## olusteebus

FTC Wines said:


> Drove a ways on Route 66, though not in a ' 62 Vette! Maybe when I win Lotto. And visited the Grand Cayon! Awesome views. Roy



Are you sure that is not Australia? Looks like it to me.


----------



## bkisel

olusteebus said:


> Are you sure that is not Australia? Looks like it to me.



I gave you a like because I think you're making a joke... right?


----------



## Kraffty

olusteebus said:


> Are you sure that is not Australia? Looks like it to me.



that's really pretty clever.


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> Did you really say Tracfone? [emoji15]



Yes I did. Costs me less than $100 a year. The money I save I use to buy food (and beverages). I still have minutes and data left over from when I first purchased it two and a half years ago. I tend to only buy texts messages ($6 per 1000) as that is how my wife and kids communicate with me (ie. "Dad, will you pick this up at the grocery store on the way home from work" or "Honey, what's for dinner tonight").

Edit: I also can afford charcoal so I don't have to shame myself by doing my bbq ribs in the oven like some others here do!


----------



## olusteebus

bkisel said:


> I gave you a like because I think you're making a joke... right?



well, he is down under or at least it looks like it!

Oh, now I see that the photo just needed resetting. That* is* the Grand Canyon isn't it?


----------



## bkisel

Guess what I got for my 73rd BD... Been complaining for years about my wife's two sets of measuring spoons so now I've got my own set.
.


----------



## bkisel

olusteebus said:


> well, he is down under or at least it looks like it!



Yeah, the way I took it but usually you'll see a smiley accompany the text.

I used to work in an office building that was alongside New Haven, CT harbor. A few minutes walk and you'd be in a small park along the harbor that had a Vietnam Memorial. I forget how it was worded but on the opposite side of the earth from the memorial was Vietnam. Was a weird feeling when I'd stand at that memorial and think that it was decades ago that as a young Marine I was deployed to Vietnam on the opposite side of the globe.


----------



## bkisel

Looking West, North West across the Marsh Creek water shed to the "Blue Roof Inn"; aka Tioga County Prison.


----------



## geek

ceeaton said:


> Yes I did. Costs me less than $100 a year. The money I save I use to buy food (and beverages). I still have minutes and data left over from when I first purchased it two and a half years ago. I tend to only buy texts messages ($6 per 1000) as that is how my wife and kids communicate with me (ie. "Dad, will you pick this up at the grocery store on the way home from work" or "Honey, what's for dinner tonight").
> 
> Edit: I also can afford charcoal so I don't have to shame myself by doing my bbq ribs in the oven like some others here do!



Point taken.

I guess I thought you meant "flip" phone and the reason I quoted you.


----------



## semenn

The day off was spent in nature. What could be better than a pine forest, beautiful seeing, a quiet river, silence and tranquility ...


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> Point taken.
> 
> I guess I thought you meant "flip" phone and the reason I quoted you.


That's fine, it's all in fun (or at least I hope everyone takes my humorous posts that way). As my Dad used to say, I only kid you time to time because I love you!


----------



## geek

Almost 5 for me.


----------



## Julie

Geek you have no idea how great a steak can taste when you don't over cook it. Always #1!!!!!


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Almost 5 for me.
> 
> View attachment 38330



Put me firmly in the 2 camp, with a good sear on the outside. But given the right steak, I've enjoyed many in the #1 camp as well.


----------



## dralarms

1,2, or 3. Anything else is burnt.


----------



## geek

1? Argh [emoji36] 
No blood for me, 4 is also fine but nothing less for me.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Put me firmly in the 2 camp, with a good sear on the outside. But given the right steak, I've enjoyed many in the #1 camp as well.



Can I just say "ditto"?


----------



## Johnd

2 for sure....


----------



## ibglowin

Add me to the list. Anything past two is a waste of a good steak! 




sour_grapes said:


> Can I just say "ditto"?


----------



## Brian55

geek said:


> Point taken.
> 
> I guess I thought you meant "flip" phone and the reason I quoted you.



I'm still rockin' a flippy, but I'm quite a bit younger than most of the fossils that regularly chime in on this forum.


----------



## Rodnboro

geek said:


> Almost 5 for me.
> 
> View attachment 38330




1 or 2 for me


----------



## bkisel

As depicted alongside number 4 is how I like my steaks. I believe you get that by ordering the steak "medium well".


----------



## geek

Brian55 said:


> I'm still rockin' a flippy, but I'm quite a bit younger than most of the fossils that regularly chime in on this forum.



Name a few.... 

Fossils, that one made me laugh...


----------



## J-Hat

Definitely 2, and i'd prefer it to be closer to 1 than 3.


----------



## ceeaton

.5 to 2. Family always makes me do them as 3 to 5 (boys 3, girls 5) I put mine on a bit later than the others for a 1 or even less done than that, depending on the cut. More marbling I cook it longer (1 or even 2).

It's rare we have steak.


----------



## bkisel

Brian55 said:


> I'm still rockin' a flippy, but I'm quite a bit younger than most of the fossils that regularly chime in on this forum.



So, I'm 73 years old and would like to sound hip to the teens in the family. While grilling hamburgers would it sound cool to ask them something like... "How would you like me to rock your flippy?"?




["How would you like me to cook your hamburger?" just won't hack it anymore.]


----------



## Brian55

geek said:


> Name a few....
> 
> Fossils, that one made me laugh...



Take a look through the pictures posted in these forums. I'm certainly no spring chicken at this point, but at 45 it appears I'm on the younger side of the gang here.


----------



## Brian55

bkisel said:


> So, I'm 73 years old and would like to sound hip to the teens in the family. While grilling hamburgers would it sound cool to ask them something like... "How would you like me to rock your flippy?"?
> 
> 
> 
> ["How would you like me to cook your hamburger?" just won't hack it anymore.]



Yes, asking them "how would you like me to rock your flippy?" will definitely leave a lasting impression with the teens, especially if you text it to them from your smart phone.


----------



## ibglowin

And now back to........ Photo's!


----------



## olusteebus

Did something blow up or are those birds in the photo?


----------



## ibglowin

Flock of Ravens!



olusteebus said:


> Did something blow up or are those birds in the photo?


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Flock of Ravens!



I was worried you'd say a Flock of Seagulls...

_And I ran
I ran so far away
I just ran
I ran all night and day…_


----------



## Troll

my wife would order it 8 or 9 then microwave it and complain it is tough. If charred was an option she would go for it.


----------



## Sage

I would love to go over a site like that with my metal detector!!


----------



## JohnT

Vacation photos. 

Did a lot of hiking, seeking out the many beautiful waterfalls that grace northwest Georgia...


----------



## JohnT

I also found this really cool, small winery located in one of those truly picturesque valleys that are common through out the area. Great place to slow down, have lunch, and sip some local!


----------



## ibglowin

We have had some pretty nice thunderstorms build up over the past couple of afternoons. Monsoons are here this week.


----------



## Boatboy24

JohnT said:


> I also found this really cool, small winery located in one of those truly picturesque valleys that are common through out the area. Great place to slow down, have lunch, and sip some local!



I see you found the smoking section.


----------



## CryptoStorm

Cleaned all my empty glassware


----------



## Ajmassa

Didn't let a busy upcoming weekend spoil our summer fun. Took the day off yesterday and instead of our usual shore point we hit up Long Beach Island. Rented a boat and went crabbing all morning (had a "1st timer" with us) , hit the beach for a bit, then dinner at Chicken or the Egg (popular spot known for their wings), ice cream & home by 9pm. Great day at LBI !


----------



## mainshipfred

CryptoStorm said:


> Cleaned all my empty glassware



I think someone needs to get busy making some wine


----------



## olusteebus

target marketing


----------



## bkisel

My first [and probably last] wine competition ribbon. 

[May never actually get hold of the ribbon as the guy with the key to the locked display case was nowhere to be found. My guess is that there were only three entries for the category I entered.]

Photo is through a dirty Fair Grounds glass display case...
.


----------



## bkisel

Last night one of the neighborhood black bears took offense at one of my small pine trees...
.


----------



## heatherd

Bought a Jeep Wrangler last weekend. It's a 2016 Willies edition. This is the second Wrangler and the fourth Jeep I have had over time. It is really nice to be up high again! It's fun going back to the basics of manual windows and locks.


----------



## mainshipfred

It's fun going back to the basics of manual windows and locks. 

Makes it easier to take the doors off. I learned to drive on a early 60s Willy's. It was a stick and had about an eighth in of play in the clutch and I had to learn on a gravel road.


----------



## ceeaton

bkisel said:


> Last night one of the neighborhood black bears took offense at one of my small pine trees...
> .


I think he or she is just a little miffed that you didn't invite them to your deck party earlier this month ...


----------



## Ajmassa

ceeaton said:


> I think he or she is just a little miffed that you didn't invite them to your deck party earlier this month ...




He texted me earlier today. He said he entered his honey wine as the 4th entry at the fair competition. Also came clean about the missing man with the keys to the ribbon case.


----------



## bkisel

Sure, pick on the old guy who, as a young Marine, 52 years ago was serving his country in Vietnam. Where were you two guys 52 years ago?





[Full disclosure... I was not a combat Marine but did have an important support role to play.]


----------



## Ajmassa

bkisel said:


> Sure, pick on the old guy who, as a young Marine, 52 years ago was serving his country in Vietnam. Where were you two guys 52 years ago?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Full disclosure... I was not a combat Marine but did have an important support role to play.]




Possibly somewhere in the dimension of pure consciousness, yet still proudly supporting the US Marine Corps sir. 
I assume your just busting chops right back, although I wasn't busting your's if that's how you took it. 
Just so you know, when I first saw the wine competition post, I was bummed to see how short you were selling yourself. I thought "he probably got 3rd place out of 2 dozen entries and doesn't even realize it".


----------



## ibglowin

Cool Starfish..........


----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> Point taken.
> 
> I guess I thought you meant "flip" phone and the reason I quoted you.




Now you're making ME mad! What's wrong with a flip phone?


----------



## ibglowin

Can't we all just be happy and look at the pretty Starfish?


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> Can't we all just be happy and look at the pretty Starfish?



Wait! So yer saying there's a starfish?


----------



## Ajmassa

I wish my starfish at home looked like that.


----------



## jswordy

Visited with my Irish friend this weekend....


----------



## jswordy

Ajmassa5983 said:


> I wish my starfish at home looked like that.



I wish I could play connect the dots.


----------



## Ajmassa

jswordy said:


> I wish I could play connect the dots.




Oh I wish I wish, upon a star.


----------



## Boatboy24

Starfish, eh? So that's what they're called.


----------



## bkisel

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Possibly somewhere in the dimension of pure consciousness, yet still proudly supporting the US Marine Corps sir.
> I assume your just busting chops right back, although I wasn't busting your's if that's how you took it.
> Just so you know, when I first saw the wine competition post, I was bummed to see how short you were selling yourself. I thought "he probably got 3rd place out of 2 dozen entries and doesn't even realize it".



Yep, just joking back hoping to make you and Craig feel bad about goofing on me. [Did you catch the smiley in my post?]


----------



## Julie

I'm thinking you guys are all going to the corner!


----------



## jgmann67

jswordy said:


> Visited with my Irish friend this weekend....




Have you had the black barrel? It's a house favorite.


----------



## jswordy

jgmann67 said:


> Have you had the black barrel? It's a house favorite.
> 
> View attachment 38439



Nope, sure do like the original, though.


----------



## jswordy

Julie said:


> I'm thinking you guys are all going to the corner!



Can we take the Starfish Lady with us?


----------



## Runningwolf

Plan was to go out and get pictures of the meteor shower but the show was not good here so I shot the sunrise over Lake Erie.


----------



## Kraffty

Dan, are you planning anything for shooting the eclipse??
Mike


----------



## mainshipfred

Dan, I saw Lake Erie and looked at your profile. I went to school at Edinboro. Class of 78.


----------



## bkisel

Dan, for us armatures, please tell us a little more about the beautiful shot you took... Camera, settings, filters, etc..


----------



## bkisel

Last night - another one of my trees attacked by one of the neighborhood black bears. Claw marks look a good 10 foot up this tree. No camping out tonight!
.


----------



## vernsgal

When you wish upon a star... So glad to see nothing has changed here lol.

Been away for a while ,but I know how much you guys enjoyed seeing my grandbabies  so here's an update


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## bkisel

Awesome photo Mike. Like your use of the slow shutter speed.


----------



## bkisel

Got a call this morning to come pick up my 3rd place ribbon; so just minutes ago took this photo with the ribbon on an unopened labeled bottle from the same batch as the entry bottle...
.


----------



## ibglowin

I wish I could take credit but just sharing. 

That is a new pic from Erwin Buske Photography. Photo is from the Mt Rainer WA area.



bkisel said:


> Awesome photo Mike. Like your use of the slow shutter speed.


----------



## Ajmassa

All you photogs all geared up and ready for this solar eclipse next week? I'm anticipating some gems from you guys.


----------



## dcbrown73

Ajmassa5983 said:


> All you photogs all geared up and ready for this solar eclipse next week? I'm anticipating some gems from you guys.



I was supposed to go out to Beatrice, NE for the Eclipse, but other pressing issues forced me to cancel that trip.

I would have imaged it. (I'm a hobby Astronomer / Astrophotographer) I will be at work when it happens now, but luckily it looks like it was be at least somewhat sunny here and I can just go outside when it's happening.

I have a few of the paper Lunt solar glasses, but I also picked up a pair of Solar Binos. They are great for (10x mag) of the sun during the Eclipse, but as an Astronomer, I will have them for a lifetime.


----------



## jswordy

Well, first the UAH Physics Department came through with a viewer for me and one for my wife.






But then, NASA came through with a gennie NASA "meatball" viewer and an in-depth Eclipse Kit! WHOA!!! A keeper kit, for posterity...











So I am all set!  And I can trust that these viewers meet all the standards. If I drove an hour north of my farm, I'd be in totality. But no way am I going to subject myself to that traffic jam. I'll view it at 97-98% on campus Monday. Close enough.


----------



## ibglowin

You don't have much time. You need a hefty amount of "Eclipse Training" before Monday. This consist of sitting out on the patio with your Eclipse glasses on while drinking a cold one.



jswordy said:


> Well, first the UAH Physics Department came through with a viewer for me and one for my wife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then, NASA came through with a gennie NASA "meatball" viewer and an in-depth Eclipse Kit! WHOA!!! A keeper kit, for posterity...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I am all set!  And I can trust that these viewers meet all the standards. If I drove an hour north of my farm, I'd be in totality. But no way am I going to subject myself to that traffic jam. I'll view it at 97-98% on campus Monday. Close enough.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> You don't have much time. You need a hefty amount of "Eclipse Training" before Monday. This consist of sitting out on the patio with your Eclipse glasses on while drinking a cold one.



Don't forget the Eclipse wine!!!


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Don't forget the Eclipse wine!!!



THAT is what's important...


----------



## jswordy

Oh please, not here, too.


----------



## ceeaton

jswordy said:


>



This image reminds me of a grouper I once had for dinner when my parents took us all to the Bahamas (I think I was in fourth grade). Sorta had a unintelligent look on it's face with it's mouth open. Maybe cooking it had something to do with it?


----------



## geek

U15 Twist tournament champs [emoji460]️ 
Prospect Dynamos.


----------



## Rodnboro

Hope this works!


----------



## Ajmassa

Gotta play it safe


----------



## bkisel

Heard someone say we'll get about 70% here in North Central, PA. To me not worth fussing over.


----------



## sour_grapes

Seriously, be careful @RodnBoro and everyone else. 20 Seconds of Burning


----------



## jswordy

Make sure that welding glass is at least #14. Your everyday welding glass is not #14. I was planning on using my welding helmet, too, until I found that out.


----------



## sour_grapes

It was awesome. This picture cannot do it justice.


----------



## jswordy

Yep. Very cool. We were also amazed when one of the two NASA observation jets raced above us on campus as we watched a 97.6% eclipse at work. 

Looking forward to 2024, when I will be retired and can travel 200 miles west to see one in totality! The last eclipse I viewed was back in 1979, about a 50% partial from my hometown in northern Illinois. This was way better. 

I was sort of amazed at how people just came out for the height of it and then went back in. I watched the whole 1-1/2 hour show. Now where can I store these eclipse glasses until 2024, so I will remember where they are? Hmmm.


----------



## dralarms

Not a very good picture but here is mine


----------



## dcbrown73

I couldn't get my DSLR to focus in my telescope.  I've taken hundreds of images with it thought my telescope, but I just couldn't get it to focus today.

So I was stuck just using my cell phone via the eye piece. 

The telescope is a Celestron C8 (8" 8 schmidt cassegrain style telescope) using an AstroZap white light filter and a 24mm eye piece. The camera was my Google Pixel phone.

I've annotated the image since it isn't completely clear to some when they see it.

I so wish I could have gotten focus on my DSLR.   

We only got to 74% eclipse here in the NYC area. This image was taken a little before we hit that 74% mark.


----------



## dcbrown73

dralarms said:


> Not a very good picture but here is mine



Actually that is a great picture. You should be extremely happy with that.

My buddy took a 101mm Hydrogen Alpha telescope to Beatrice, NE and they were mostly clouded out. They said it did clear up a bit, but lots of clouds.

We had clouds too, but they were thin clouds so we could usually see the sun the entire time. You could see haze in the eye piece most of the time, but the sun was always visible.


----------



## dralarms

dcbrown73 said:


> Actually that is a great picture. You should be extremely happy with that.
> 
> My buddy took a 101mm Hydrogen Alpha telescope to Beatrice, NE and they were mostly clouded out. They said it did clear up a bit, but lots of clouds.
> 
> We had clouds too, but they were thin clouds so we could usually see the sun the entire time. You could see haze in the eye piece most of the time, but the sun was always visible.




Thanks. Cannon dlsr with a 300 mm lense


----------



## Boatboy24

dralarms said:


> Thanks. Cannon dlsr with a 300 mm lense



Did you use a solar filter?


----------



## sour_grapes

I agree that @dralarms picture was impressive!


----------



## dralarms

Boatboy24 said:


> Did you use a solar filter?



Nope, I was taking total eclipse pictures and that was the last shot I was able to take because it was coming back out and was very bright


----------



## Sage

I watched the whole 1-1/2 hour show. Now where can I store these eclipse glasses until 2024, so I will remember where they are? Hmmm.[/QUOTE]

Simple, put them with your wine. You'll never forget where you keep that


----------



## Redbird1

Printed on ours was a note that they "expired" in 3 years. Might want to check yours.


----------



## bkisel

These photos are from a recent "Puppy Hike" taken by Sadie and I into PA Game Lands #37 using a SSE access road. I believe the field shot may be early growth on one of a number of Fall Food Plots that are planted in the Game Lands...
.


----------



## wineforfun

ibglowin said:


> Cool Starfish..........



Where? I don't see it.


----------



## ibglowin

Yesterdays evening sunset.........


----------



## bkisel

A 4-5 minute drive gets me to a trail head in Hills Creek State Park where I'll often take my puppy for a short hike. At times I'll take a different route home that adds a few minutes to the commute but affords my some really beautiful scenery to view...
.


----------



## PandemoniumWines

Bruce Campbell signing my DVDs tonight


----------



## JohnT

Picture from our community garden..,


----------



## ibglowin

Chama River, northern NM.


----------



## Redbird1

ibglowin said:


> Chama River, northern NM.


Stunning!!


----------



## Runningwolf

Several pictures from this weekend. The Milky Way and Big Dipper are on the shores of Lake Erie.


----------



## bkisel

A neighbor's cat (I believe Terry said it was her barn cat) cuddling up to another neighbor's black bear lawn ornament...
.


----------



## ceeaton

bkisel said:


> A neighbor's cat (I believe Terry said it was her barn cat) cuddling up to another neighbor's black bear lawn ornament...
> .



That cat isn't going to be long for this world if it does that to the bear you've seen in your yard, they're omnivores, aren't they? Be a nice small pre-lunch snack for that bear.


----------



## jswordy

ceeaton said:


> That cat isn't going to be long for this world if it does that to the bear you've seen in your yard, they're omnivores, aren't they? Be a nice small pre-lunch snack for that bear.



LOL, cat's just getting ready to pee on the statue! 

UNDER EDIT: Oh, I am so sorry to be the one to flip this to a new page. I like the way the last one started!

UPDATE: CE Eaton for the win!


----------



## jswordy

Young fawn at near-dark dusk waiting for mama in our near pasture. This was stretching my pocket Canon out as far as it would go.


----------



## jswordy

Near pasture, a week after being freshly bush-hogged. I now have mama cows in there, about ready to calve.


----------



## ceeaton

jswordy said:


> UNDER EDIT: Oh, I am so sorry to be the one to flip this to a new page. I like the way the last one started!



You could always manipulate what is in the post, I mean the post itself to show up on this page?


----------



## jswordy

First calf of my season born last night in the pasture pictured above. Heifer, about 10 minutes old here. Had not even had her first milk yet.


----------



## bkisel

So this 73 year old fart is doing some land clearing and look what I found. I'll switch plans a bit and work toward the tree...
.


----------



## ceeaton

bkisel said:


> So this 73 year old fart is doing some land clearing and look what I found. I'll switch plans a bit and work toward the tree...
> .



Do you have any idea what type it is? I can only imagine it will produce really well if it has apples on it and has been neglected for some time, especially if you prune it a bit and give it some TLC. No wonder the bears like your yard, free food for the pickin'.


----------



## bkisel

ceeaton said:


> Do you have any idea what type it is? I can only imagine it will produce really well if it has apples on it and has been neglected for some time, especially if you prune it a bit and give it some TLC. No wonder the bears like your yard, free food for the pickin'.



No, I don't know what type. After posting and finishing a cup of coffee I'll put the chain back on my WORX JawSaw and continue clearing a path to the tree. My wife will take a look and perhaps be able to tell me what kind of apples the tree is bearing.

Also have in the side yard what looks to me like perhaps a wild pear tree...
.


----------



## bkisel

BTW Craig, was in your stomping grounds this morning for our "Puppy Hike"...
.


----------



## ceeaton

bkisel said:


> BTW Craig, was in your stomping grounds this morning for our "Puppy Hike"...
> .



In the second picture, our place is just "round the corner". 

Haven't done the Bear run trail from the top, but definitely have done the bottom portion. We walk down the creek from our place and used to spend considerable time there when we were younger. My favorite fishing area is just upstream 100 yards from where Bear Run enters the main creek. Very beautiful area of the canyon. Lot's o' trout where the run runs into the main creek. That's where a bunch of individuals got caught setting traps and hauling out pounds and pounds of trout....they seem to mock spawn there every Fall (especially the brown trout). I'll try to find an image and post it where the run enters the creek.

Edit: Actually I'm a bit confused. That's the sign they have up walking back to the parking lot from the Barbour Rock trail? Didn't realize it was called the Bear Run trail, as Bear Run is a good mile or so away, just before you get to Colton Point. Guess I'll have to investigate this Fall when we close the place up.

You should have gone down to our place, my brother (the one you met) and SIL are down there until Tuesday, I think.


----------



## bkisel

ceeaton said:


> In the second picture, our place is just "round the corner".
> 
> Haven't done the Bear run trail from the top, but definitely have done the bottom portion. We walk down the creek from our place and used to spend considerable time there when we were younger. My favorite fishing area is just upstream 100 yards from where Bear Run enters the main creek. Very beautiful area of the canyon. Lot's o' trout where the run runs into the main creek. That's where a bunch of individuals got caught setting traps and hauling out pounds and pounds of trout....they seem to mock spawn there every Fall (especially the brown trout). I'll try to find an image and post it where the run enters the creek.
> 
> Edit: Actually I'm a bit confused. That's the sign they have up walking back to the parking lot from the Barbour Rock trail? Didn't realize it was called the Bear Run trail, as Bear Run is a good mile or so away, just before you get to Colton Point. Guess I'll have to investigate this Fall when we close the place up.
> 
> You should have gone down to our place, my brother (the one you met) and SIL are down there until Tuesday, I think.



Sorry, we walked both the Barbour Rock Trail and a little piece of the Bear Run Trail. That's why you see the two signs. I'v e got several other pictures from this morning that I can post and make it even more confusing.


----------



## bkisel

For a short while the rain let up a little so I was able to snag an apple from the tree. Wife says it looks to her like a Mac. I think someone just threw an apple core away which seeded the tree. Apples look pretty good but are rather small. Will cut and taste the apple and report back... [BTW, that is a one cup measure in the picture.]
.


----------



## ceeaton

bkisel said:


> Sorry, we walked both the Barbour Rock Trail and a little piece of the Bear Run Trail. That's why you see the two signs. I'v e got several other pictures from this morning that I can post and make it even more confusing.



No biggie. The State puts differnet confusing signs up all the time, properly using our tax dollars. Just haven't hiked Barbours Rock for a while. Whenever I'm fishing down below I constantly get heckled by the hikers above. It's sort of a common practice to hurl obscenities back and forth from a mile away. Good use of the acoustics the canyon offers.

Edit: Looks like a MacIntosh to me.


----------



## mikewatkins727

bkisel said:


> No, I don't know what type. After posting and finishing a cup of coffee I'll put the chain back on my WORX JawSaw and continue clearing a path to the tree. My wife will take a look and perhaps be able to tell me what kind of apples the tree is bearing.
> 
> Also have in the side yard what looks to me like perhaps a wild pear tree...
> .



Those things look like pears, Bartletts?

Mike


----------



## bkisel

mikewatkins727 said:


> Those things look like pears, Bartletts?
> 
> Mike



Really? Looks so much like a miniature apple. My wife said she'd taste it later today. That should at least determine whether an apple or a pear. I'll post back...


----------



## stickman

Looks like McIntosh to me also.


----------



## mainshipfred

For a short while the rain let up a little so I was able to snag an apple from the tree. Wife says it looks to her like a Mac. I think someone just threw an apple core away which seeded the tree. Apples look pretty good but are rather small. Will cut and taste the apple and report back... [BTW, that is a one cup measure in the picture.]
.[/QUOTE]

I hope they taste as good as they look.


----------



## Jasper24

*Dazed and confused!*

Good Day All,

I assume this question gets asked all the time but how do you load a picture in this form. I am making a logo and would like some input but when I push on the photo button above it asked for a url. for the picture. My is save on my computer and so as it says above I am dazed and confused. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance for any reply. 

Hallie


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Picking apples today , with a bit of edgenuity - now I have to install the crusher in the correct location - LOL


----------



## ibglowin

Scroll down (see attachment) Hit the "manage attachment" button. Choose your image. Upload the image(s), close the pop up window, You can preview the post or just hit submit reply and it should post.



Jasper24 said:


> Good Day All,
> 
> I assume this question gets asked all the time but how do you load a picture in this form. I am making a logo and would like some input but when I push on the photo button above it asked for a url. for the picture. My is save on my computer and so as it says above I am dazed and confused. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance for any reply.
> 
> Hallie


----------



## Jasper24

Mike thanks the reply. I post mainly from my phone but today I am on the computer and a little lost when I look at the forum in a different light. Plus I am new to the forum and still cant tell how to work most of the features. Once again thanks.

Hallie


----------



## bkisel

stickman said:


> Looks like McIntosh to me also.



Definitely an apple. Crisp and tasting, my wife says, like a "New" Mac only less sour and weaker in flavor. Wife will be using them to make apple sauce.
.


----------



## ceeaton

bkisel said:


> Definitely an apple. Crisp and tasting, my wife says, like a "New" Mac only less sour and weaker in flavor. Wife will be using them to make apple sauce.
> .



Bear and deer fodder. If you shoot one (a bear or deer, not an apple) use some apple wood to smoke it with, should turn out nice.


----------



## dralarms

ceeaton said:


> Bear and deer fodder. If you shoot one (a bear or deer, not an apple) use some apple wood to smoke it with, should turn out nice.



I like to mix Applewood and cherry, really makes a unique flavor my grandkids love it


----------



## Ajmassa

Holiday weekend down in Sea Isle City was the tale of 2 days. Yesterday the whole island spent the entire day inside out of rain. Jigsaw puzzles, Netflix, college football and wine mostly. 
Today was much different. While my brother took all the kids to church my dad and I snuck out for a quick 9 holes. And then our next door neighbors through their annual Labor Day Clam bake. From the "cleaning" (totaling only one bloody pinched fingernail this year. 5 less than last year!) to the cigars it was a fantastic. 
All fresh Clams, bushel of crabs, shrimp, scallops, crab bisk,, corn on the cob etc...-- done proper. Kids had a blast. . A better photog would have gotten the sunset as we were on the deck overlooking the bay.


----------



## sour_grapes

Jasper24 said:


> Good Day All,
> 
> I assume this question gets asked all the time but how do you load a picture in this form. I am making a logo and would like some input but when I push on the photo button above it asked for a url. for the picture. My is save on my computer and so as it says above I am dazed and confused. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance for any reply.
> 
> Hallie



Mike gave an answer, but if you are a visual learner, look for the paperclip a the top of the message box. It does the same thing, I believe.


----------



## olusteebus

Carrabelle, Florida again


----------



## Rodnboro

olusteebus said:


> Carrabelle, Florida again



I sure hope Irma doesn't track thru there. We vacationed on St. George Island a couple of times several years ago. All of that area of the gulf is beautiful.


----------



## jswordy

Moon set over the barn this morning.


----------



## bkisel

This is a photo of my house, looking ~ North, with a golden rod (?) meadow in the foreground. The meadow is about an acre and to the right is another acre of woods, pines and brush, making up an empty building lot between my property and my neighbor's property to the South. After two years of offers and counter offers the owner of the lot and I have come to terms. Assuming no snags I'll be closing on the 2+ acre lot Nov. 30th.
.


----------



## geek

Nice Bill. You should get some fruit trees planted, peach for example so to make wine.


----------



## ceeaton

Naw, grape vines. He needs to attract more bears and deers!


----------



## bkisel

geek said:


> Nice Bill. You should get some fruit trees planted, peach for example so to make wine.



Well, I've already got one apple tree. 

Actually have thought about maybe some peach and pear trees but don't know if they'd grow in this area.


----------



## bkisel

ceeaton said:


> Naw, grape vines. He needs to attract more bears and deers!



Those two critters will also hit the fruit trees.

Growing grapes would be very labor intensive, right?


----------



## Sage

A vineyard in front of the house would just look right!!


----------



## sour_grapes

Congrats, Bill, whatever you choose to do!


----------



## jswordy

bkisel said:


> After two years of offers and counter offers the owner of the lot and I have come to terms. Assuming no snags I'll be closing on the 2+ acre lot Nov. 30th.
> .



Congratulations on the closing! There's nothing like a little space around your house. It is nicely set and will be more so after your land acquisition.


----------



## wineforfun

Went on a quick trip to Denver to visit one of my sons. He has climbed 24 14'ers, but this was my first. He hauled up a 35# backpack with what seemed like a complete kitchen. Once we reached the summit, he made French Press coffee (with my fresh roasted beans of course) and egg, pepper, ham, sausage and cheese breakfast burritos. A lot of envious climbers followed. We started at 3:45 am and hiked up in the dark so we could see the sunrise from the summit. Most amazing sunrise I have ever seen. The pics don't do it justice.


----------



## bkisel

Was in Craig's neck of the woods for lunch yesterday. [This would be his cabin not his home.] 

Burnin Barrel Bar...
.


----------



## bkisel

Moon set over the meadow... [Photo taken this morning, facing, West @ about 7 AM.]
.


----------



## bkisel

There's a fungus among us... [Alongside access road from Ives Run into PA State Game Lands #37 parking area #6.]
.


----------



## Elmer

Brewing


----------



## cmason1957

My daughter and her husband came back from a week in Spain and France. I watched their dog. They brought my wife and I this wonderful present





Looks to be peaking 2016-2020. I believe I know what my wife and I will be drinking for our anniversary.


----------



## Stressbaby

This won't be meaningful to very many people but I have to post it.

This is my first fruit set on Garcinia intermedia, the Lemon Drop Mangosteen. I grew it from seed I collected in Puerto Rico in 2010. I've been bringing it and a handful of other Garcinias along in the greenhouse since then in containers. It has flowered before but this is the first time it has set fruit. These are really challenging plants to grow and fruit outside of tropical areas.

All of my hobbies require lots of patience.


----------



## jswordy

They've been changing the view in front of my house again. BIG rush of ag activity Friday through today as they try to get the crop in before 50 mph winds from Irma remnant come in tomorrow night.


----------



## jswordy

wineforfun said:


> Went on a quick trip to Denver to visit one of my sons. He has climbed 24 14'ers, but this was my first. He hauled up a 35# backpack with what seemed like a complete kitchen. Once we reached the summit, he made French Press coffee (with my fresh roasted beans of course) and egg, pepper, ham, sausage and cheese breakfast burritos. A lot of envious climbers followed. We started at 3:45 am and hiked up in the dark so we could see the sunrise from the summit. Most amazing sunrise I have ever seen. The pics don't do it justice.



Did my share of climbing in Colorado. Sure is fun. Up is easier than down, though! Hahaha...


----------



## ibglowin

New idea for a different type of Kamado!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> New idea for a different type of Kamado!



Single use?


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Kraffty

Came across this quote today and had to use it as a caption for myself!
Mike


----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> Single use?



Nope, I hear those work pretty good. Your fire is contained in steel surrounded by fireplace brick. The pipe nipples are for airflow, just like I used on my steel drum. I'd put 4 around the outside, if it were me.


----------



## jswordy

They are finally in! Really tight with a 429. God that was a lot of work!


----------



## Jasper24

Lemon Lime fat and happy fermenting away like crazy


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> New idea for a different type of Kamado!



Kamado? Well, I hear the new "commode-o" style is all the rage now.


----------



## bkisel

This mornings "puppy hike" took Sadie and I to the Lambs Creek "Bike & Hike" trail. The South entrance to the trail is just a few short blocks from downtown Mansfield, PA....
.


----------



## Boatboy24

Science is awesome!

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SKjjvGoeJM[/ame]


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Science is awesome!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SKjjvGoeJM



Do you think they should have gone with an S-type airlock, or the 3-piece style?


----------



## jswordy

sour_grapes said:


> Do you think they should have gone with an S-type airlock, or the 3-piece style?



Dunno, but they should have charged admission.  Awesome! Rivals the beer blow-off vids I have seen.


----------



## jswordy

Wifie wanted a raccoon proof bird feeder stand, so here is what I made. She had been hanging these feeders in trees, and she got bit by chiggers real bad a couple times (you Yankees look 'em up), so this will keep her out of the trees. Took some trial and error and some blacksmithing but turned out good. So far, no coons have raided it yet.


----------



## bkisel

Jim, how high off the ground is the rigging?


----------



## ceeaton

jswordy said:


> Wifie ... got bit by *chiggers* real bad a couple times (you Yankees look 'em up), so this will keep her out of the trees. .



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trombiculidae

(For us Yankees)


----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


> and she got bit by chiggers real bad a couple times (you Yankees look 'em up),



Got covered in them once. That was more than enough.


----------



## 4score

bkisel said:


> This mornings "puppy hike" took Sadie and I to the Lambs Creek "Bike & Hike" trail. The South entrance to the trail is just a few short blocks from downtown Mansfield, PA....
> .



Perhaps......

Nevermind, nice picture


----------



## jswordy

bkisel said:


> Jim, how high off the ground is the rigging?



8 feet high. Post is a 10-foot section of 1-1/2" conduit driven in 2 feet with a post driver. V1 stood up to 40 mph gusts in Irma, no problem.

So far, it has not been bothered by coons. Now being pestered to create more of these to replace the worthless flimsy store-bought posts we have, which they easily climb and bend so the feeders fall off.

I have materials to make one more, then I will graduate to figuring out how to solidly mount the tops of the flimsy feeders we have to the conduit after the conduit is driven into the ground. Currrently, I'm thinking a hole or two in the conduit with a nut welded to it, and a large thumbscrew or two, will work.

This spot used to be graced by a huge maple, and we used the rope and pulley system to raise the feeders into it. I unknowingly rented a Ditch Witch that was contaminated with verticillium wilt and that killed the tree and also made that spot no good for any more maples or other susceptible species. 

We tried maple replacements; they die after a year. Learned the hard way, wash your rental diggers before you use them. I still miss that tree, a decade later. It did keep us warm a winter, though.


----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> Got covered in them once. That was more than enough.



Yeah, she reacts badly to them. A couple bites and her whole body turns into a rash and she has to go get steroid shots and pills. It is real problem, since a farm and chiggers just got together. She wasn't always like this. Things change as we age. I have tried pesticides, and they do work. For awhile. Can't spray the whole area every month.


----------



## olusteebus

Walkway to my dock. That was a nice tree I had to go around. I guess I will cut it down now. We worked hard getting around it. My neighbor saw a baby alligator in his front yard yesterday. The daddy is probably drinking the last of a great merlot I have.

The water was up to my front porch yesterday.


----------



## sour_grapes

olusteebus said:


> Walkway to my dock. That was a nice tree I had to go around. I guess I will cut it down now. We worked hard getting around it. My neighbor saw a baby alligator in his front yard yesterday. The daddy is probably drinking the last of a great merlot I have.
> 
> The water was up to my front porch yesterday.



Where is the "unlike" button? Sorry for your troubles, 'bus.


----------



## Sage

olusteebus said:


> Walkway to my dock. That was a nice tree I had to go around. I guess I will cut it down now. We worked hard getting around it. My neighbor saw a baby alligator in his front yard yesterday. The daddy is probably drinking the last of a great merlot I have.
> 
> The water was up to my front porch yesterday.



I had a big pine do that many years ago. Turned it into a standing totem pole with a chain saw. Don't cut the stump down, turn it into a memory.


----------



## dcbrown73

I used to be a board member of the Westport Astronomical Society. Since moving about 45 minutes away, now I'm just a regular member.

Anyhow, we had a 12.5" reflector telescope up on the dome. On Saturday, we installed a 16" Meade Schmidt Cassegrain telescope. Here is the picture of the newly installed behemoth telescope. The funny thing is, this is NOT our biggest telescope. Our biggest one is a humongous 25" Obession dobsonian telescope.

I'm not in this image as I had left just before they took it. This is most, but not all the guys who pitched in to make this telescope possible. (The scope itself was donated to the club)








This is the 25" Obsession telescope. Yep, it requires a latter to use it. Don't mind Bob, he is the Observatory Director and Vice President.


----------



## bkisel

After Saturday's "puppy" hike Sadie and I drove around a bit and wound up at the Hammond Lakes
overlook...
.


----------



## Boatboy24

olusteebus said:


> Walkway to my dock. That was a nice tree I had to go around. I guess I will cut it down now. We worked hard getting around it. My neighbor saw a baby alligator in his front yard yesterday. The daddy is probably drinking the last of a great merlot I have.
> 
> The water was up to my front porch yesterday.



Trying to look on the bright side: at least it didn't come down on your dock.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Trying to look on the bright side: at least it didn't come down on your dock.



Ummm, "yet." 

Be careful out there!


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Ummm, "yet."
> 
> Be careful out there!



Yeah, I wasn't going there. Hopefully, the fallen section can be safely removed with no further damage.


----------



## olusteebus

dcbrown73 said:


> I used to be a board member of the Westport Astronomical Society. Since moving about 45 minutes away, now I'm just a regular member.
> 
> Anyhow, we had a 12.5" reflector telescope up on the dome. On Saturday, we installed a 16" Meade Schmidt Cassegrain telescope. Here is the picture of the newly installed behemoth telescope. The funny thing is, this is NOT our biggest telescope. Our biggest one is a humongous 25" Obession dobsonian telescope.
> 
> I'm not in this image as I had left just before they took it. This is most, but not all the guys who pitched in to make this telescope possible. (The scope itself was donated to the club)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the 25" Obsession telescope. Yep, it requires a latter to use it. Don't mind Bob, he is the Observatory Director and Vice President.




How thick is that concrete pad for the Obsession?


----------



## skyfire322

*Virginia Dare wine barrels*

I just got back from a week long trip in Sonoma. One of the wineries we went to was Virginia Dare (which is owned by Coppola). This was part of their barrel room, which had a total of 6,000 wine barrels!


----------



## Boatboy24

skyfire322 said:


> I just got back from a week long trip in Sonoma. One of the wineries we went to was Virginia Dare (which is owned by Coppola). This was part of their barrel room, which had a total of 6,000 wine barrels!



Glad I don't have to top up all of those!


----------



## geek

skyfire322 said:


> I just got back from a week long trip in Sonoma. One of the wineries we went to was Virginia Dare (which is owned by Coppola). This was part of their barrel room, which had a total of 6,000 wine barrels!



I can just image what kind of investment ....


----------



## Keith1940

I composted a few poinsettia plants into the compost pile like I always do. This year was the first year I ever got a volunteer poinsettia. The leaves are not solid red like the leaves are on the poinsettias that well all know. The red leaves are bracts not flowers. The flowers are those tiny greenish balls on the top of the plant. I took this pic with my droid phone a couple of weeks ago. This is in the sweet potato bed along with a lot of weeds.


----------



## dcbrown73

olusteebus said:


> How thick is that concrete pad for the Obsession?



Not exactly sure, but I would guess somewhere between 8" to 12" pour. The scope is heavy, but not that heavy. A couple of a hundred pounds maybe. The main weight is the thick 25" wide mirror at the base.

You have these wooden handle bars that connect to the base of the scope that allow you to move it around like a wheelbarrow. Actually, the wheels are connected to them. You can see them in the picture, but the wood sticks out to the other side of the scope. (hidden behind the black cloth covering the mirror / aperture.)


----------



## olusteebus

Reason I asked, I know someone with his own observatory and he placed the scope on a very thick pad. 

I bet that organization provides for some great learning experiences.


----------



## dcbrown73

olusteebus said:


> Reason I asked, I know someone with his own observatory and he placed the scope on a very thick pad.
> 
> I bet that organization provides for some great learning experiences.



We do! Actually we do monthly lectures from some of the worlds top scientist and it's completely free and open to the public! 

Actually, just last Tuesday we had Dr. Daniel Wolf Savin. He gave a great lectures about Chemistry in the Cosmos.

Here are the details:



> Dr. Daniel Wolf Savin - senior research scientist from the Astrophysics Laboratory at Columbia University - A Brief History of Chemistry in the Cosmos
> 
> Come travel down the cosmic chemical pathway from the Big Bang to the formation of stars and to life as we know it. Our chemical studies have advanced understanding how the first stars formed and how the raw materials needed for life were first synthesized. Join me as I hop, skip, and jump my way across cosmic time and explain key chemical processes along the way.
> 
> Daniel Wolf Savin received his Ph.D. in Physics from Harvard University, working at the Harvard-Smithsonian Center for Astrophysics. He was a post-doctoral research physicist at the Space Sciences Laboratory of the University of California at Berkeley. From there he moved to the Astrophysics Laboratory at Columbia University, where he is now a senior research scientist. His research career began in the area of atomic laboratory astrophysics but has since expanded to include molecular laboratory astrophysics, plasma laboratory astrophysics, and solar physics. Dr. Savin was a driving force behind the recent creation of the Laboratory Astrophysics Division (LAD) of the American Astronomical Society and currently serves as the LAD Secretary. He has authored or co-authored over 170 publications and is a Fellow of the American Physical Society.



Next October and again. Completely free and open to the public...



> A peek into the future of astronomy, from LSST to Urban Science | Dr. Federica Bianco, Research Scientist at NYU CUSP, the Center for Urban Science and Progress, and in the NYU CCPP Center for Cosmology and Particle Physics.
> 
> I will talk about LSST, the largest astronomical survey ever planned, which starting in 2022 will image the entire southern hemisphere sky once every 3 nights to depth and spatial resolution that approach that of the Hubble Space Telescope, and about Urban Science, an emerging discipline where we use astronomical techniques to image and study city lightscapes to study the sociology, ecology, and economy of the city microcosm.
> 
> Dr. Bianco studies lightcurves, time series of light, in astronomy, with applications in stellar evolution, cosmology, and solar system science, and in the urban environment at the CUSP urban observatory, where the study of urban lightcurves enables sociological, ecological, economical inference.
> 
> She is the co-chair of the LSST Transients and Variable Stars Collaboration: a group of over 170 scientists who are preparing to optimally exploit the revolutionary LSST survey for transient science and to assure that the survey design is suitable to support the study of the transient sky.
> 
> This talk is appropriate for High Scool and above audiences with enough included to also engage advanced members.



Of course, we are open to the public (and free) every Wednesday for viewing through our telescopes providing the weather / skies are clear.


----------



## bkisel

R.I.P.

Found on today's "puppy" hike alongside an access road leading into PA Game Lands #37... [Grouse?]
.


----------



## geek

Harvest day at Gouveia Vineyards in Wallingford, CT.

Free labor but fun.
Seyval and Cayuga.


----------



## ibglowin

Nice Fall rain yesterday around dusk.


----------



## dcbrown73

I've haven't done much Astrophotography in a while, but I'm starting to get back into the swing of it. It was brought on by the Connecticut Star Party (CSP) that happen last weekend. Great weekend!

This is the Heart Nebula (IC 1805) It exists in the sky between Cassiopeia, Camelopardalis, and Pegasus.

All the images used to create this image was taken between September 15th and September 23rd. I have a lot more data to add to the image, but I was having trouble merging the luminance images after I processed them. It was blowing out the RGB and Ha images. So there is more detail to be had.

This images consists of 36 of the 60 images total images taken. (all except the Luminance)

The images are taken in monochrome using filters that only filter a specific band of light though. That is with the exception of a luminance filter which is clear and allows all light through. These are mostly used for detail while the others are used for adding color back.


All at 1x1 binning
(9) Red @ 300 seconds
(9) Green @ 300 seconds
(9) Blue @ 300 seconds
(9) Ha @ 300 seconds (for those that don't know, Ha stands for Hydrogen Alpha)
--Not included yet--
(24) Luminance @ 300 seconds

I have a total of five hours of data, but this only has three hours.


----------



## Kraffty

David, so far over my head but just stunning!
Mike


----------



## ceeaton

bkisel said:


> R.I.P.
> 
> Found on today's "puppy" hike alongside an access road leading into PA Game Lands #37... [Grouse?]
> .



Bill, I don't see too many "leftovers". Must have been a snack for whatever consumed the critter. Those feathers are useful for tying nymphs. Pheasant tails are especially useful (not sure about grouse, look better suited for wet files or wings on some of the classic dry files).


----------



## ibglowin

Bisti Badlands North East, NM


----------



## NCWC

Relaxing affter a crushing 5,000 lbs


----------



## bkisel

dcbrown73 said:


> ... Astrophotography...



So that's not what you see, with regard to color, when you look through a telescope?


----------



## jswordy

bkisel said:


> R.I.P.
> 
> Found on today's "puppy" hike alongside an access road leading into PA Game Lands #37... [Grouse?]
> .



Looks like owl feathers to me, the rounded tips are a typical giveaway. That's why they are soundless when they fly.


----------



## dcbrown73

bkisel said:


> So that's not what you see, with regard to color, when you look through a telescope?



Not that clear. Actually some things are not visible to the eye. The only way you can get enough photons for them to become visible is using long exposures photographs like I did above. (as noted, three hours worth in that image alone)

For instance, the Horsehead Nebula is visible to the naked eye, but only though a large telescope and in very dark skies. It's never visible in the suburbs that I've ever seen.

This is the horsehead Nebula. (this is not my image, whoever took this is far better than I am at this)


----------



## bkisel

dcbrown73 said:


> Not that clear. Actually some things are not visible to the eye. The only way you can get enough photons for them to become visible is using long exposures photographs like I did above. (as noted, three hours worth in that image alone)
> 
> For instance, the Horsehead Nebula is visible to the naked eye, but only though a large telescope and in very dark skies. It's never visible in the suburbs that I've ever seen.
> 
> This is the horsehead Nebula. (this is not my image, whoever took this is far better than I am at this)



So for photos with that long an exposure you'd need some pretty sophisticated equipment to compensate for the earth's rotation, right? I would guess that just that tracking mechanism cost a pretty penny.


----------



## bkisel

jswordy said:


> Looks like owl feathers to me, the rounded tips are a typical giveaway. That's why they are soundless when they fly.



Could be. I had no clue myself so I asked a friend and Grouse was her guess. I thought I'd go with that and someone here would know definitively.


----------



## dcbrown73

bkisel said:


> So for photos with that long an exposure you'd need some pretty sophisticated equipment to compensate for the earth's rotation, right? I would guess that just that tracking mechanism cost a pretty penny.



Yep. We use computerized equatorial telescope mounts. Basic decent ones start around $800, the really good ones that can carry large heavy telescopes and extremely tight alignments can shoot up well over $10k and in some cases over $50k or more.

They are very cool too. They will use precision stepper motors, with high precision encoders controlling high end worm gears. These worm gears can have errors in them, so they use PEC (Periodic error correction) error correction recording that can adjust in real-time to keep perfect alignment on the object the telescope is looking at even when an error in the worm gear is reached. (some even more than 0.05 arch seconds)

If you look at both images I posted. Those are very long exposure images, yet the stars in them are pinpoint accurate. Even the slight vibrations of the mount / telescope can make the stars into teardrop shapes which is never good.


----------



## jswordy

bkisel said:


> Could be. I had no clue myself so I asked a friend and Grouse was her guess. I thought I'd go with that and someone here would know definitively.




I'm guessing of course, but it looked right. The rounded and fluffy soft edges are what makes them fly silently. They are frequently confused with redtail hawk feathers around here. 

I have been out on my farm at night many times and heard an owl hoot, then a minute later heard a hoot from the opposite end of the pasture I was in. Same owl. Had flown over me to check me out.

I have a couple owl wings at the house and a bunch of the feathers I have collected over the years.

Top pic: Owl

Bottom pic: Grouse


----------



## bkisel

jswordy said:


> I'm guessing of course, but it looked right. The rounded and fluffy soft edges are what makes them fly silently. They are frequently confused with redtail hawk feathers around here.
> 
> I have been out on my farm at night many times and heard an owl hoot, then a minute later heard a hoot from the opposite end of the pasture I was in. Same owl. Had flown over me to check me out.
> 
> I have a couple owl wings at the house and a bunch of the feathers I have collected over the years.
> 
> Top pic: Owl
> 
> Bottom pic: Grouse



I was going to pick up one of the feathers but decided against it what with today's sometimes insane statutes, rules, regulations and laws. I was afraid that if caught with one of those feathers I'd be hung upside down and tickled to death with the feather.


----------



## Boatboy24

bkisel said:


> I was afraid that if caught with one of those feathers I'd be hung upside down and tickled to death with the feather.



Yep, sounds like PA.


----------



## bkisel

Sunrise over the hood...
.


----------



## bkisel

I was in Sayre, PA yesterday getting my wife's car its 24K mile servicing. I like going for walks so rather than just sitting and waiting I took a jaunt through the neighborhood. Something about the burls on this tree caught my attention so I decided to snap a photo to post here...
.


----------



## bkisel

Gas Company pipe line right of way running through northern part of Tioga State Forest. Picture taken from Baldwin Road and overlooking, I believe, Sand Run Road...
.


----------



## bkisel

Moon Rise over Lake Road near Hills Creek State Park...
.


----------



## ceeaton

Welp, he did it today. My oldest signed up for, not four years, but six years in the US Air Force. Yikes, I feel old....but proud!

As I've described to others, I think he's as happy as a four year old on Christmas morning staring at the tree with a bunch of presents under it. A good thing in my opinion. Hopefully he feels like that after the next 8+ weeks. He has a long term focus, and has a good attitude (10% is what happens to you, 90% is how you deal with it...Chuck Swindoll).


----------



## dcbrown73

bkisel said:


> Gas Company pipe line right of way running through northern part of Tioga State Forest. Picture taken from Baldwin Road and overlooking, I believe, Sand Run Road...
> .



Yeah Algonquin Gas Transmission Company did that right down the street from my house about a year and a half ago.


----------



## bkisel

ceeaton said:


> Welp, he did it today. My oldest signed up for, not four years, but six years in the US Air Force. Yikes, I feel old....but proud!
> 
> As I've described to others, I think he's as happy as a four year old on Christmas morning staring at the tree with a bunch of presents under it. A good thing in my opinion. Hopefully he feels like that after the next 8+ weeks. He has a long term focus, and has a good attitude (10% is what happens to you, 90% is how you deal with it...Chuck Swindoll).



Please let him know that this old fart Marine wishes him the best.


----------



## ceeaton

bkisel said:


> Please let him know that this old fart Marine wishes him the best.



I will when we eventually hear from him. Could be three or four weeks or more. The hardest thing to deal with for my wife and I is that he's depended on us for about everything for the last 18 1/2 years, then in one day the best we can give him is some moral support, if we could actually talk to him! Guess in certain ways all parents are "control freaks". Not that we pinned him down or anything, but he did have to pick his clothes off the floor occasionally and put them in the hamper to get them washed.

I really miss him already.


----------



## bkisel

ceeaton said:


> I will when we eventually hear from him. Could be three or four weeks or more. The hardest thing to deal with for my wife and I is that he's depended on us for about everything for the last 18 1/2 years, then in one day the best we can give him is some moral support, if we could actually talk to him! Guess in certain ways all parents are "control freaks". Not that we pinned him down or anything, but he did have to pick his clothes off the floor occasionally and put them in the hamper to get them washed.
> 
> I really miss him already.



He'll be/do fine Dad. Hey, he's at least guaranteed 3 hots and a cot!


----------



## Julie

ceeaton said:


> Welp, he did it today. My oldest signed up for, not four years, but six years in the US Air Force. Yikes, I feel old....but proud!
> 
> As I've described to others, I think he's as happy as a four year old on Christmas morning staring at the tree with a bunch of presents under it. A good thing in my opinion. Hopefully he feels like that after the next 8+ weeks. He has a long term focus, and has a good attitude (10% is what happens to you, 90% is how you deal with it...Chuck Swindoll).



Congrats to your son, Creaton


----------



## ceeaton

bkisel said:


> He'll be/do fine Dad. He, he's at least guaranteed 3 hots and a cot!



I know he'll do fine. We've been hashing it out in the garage for a few weekends, and he has the right attitude and is looking at the bigger picture. It's his best opportunity to get an education later on down the road. The jump from four to six years just caught my wife and me off guard. But he's old enough to make his own decisions, and I think it is actually a pretty good one (don't share that with my wife or I'll be in the dog house, for sure).


----------



## bkisel

ceeaton said:


> I know he'll do fine. We've been hashing it out in the garage for a few weekends, and he has the right attitude and is looking at the bigger picture. It's his best opportunity to get an education later on down the road. The jump from four to six years just caught my wife and me off guard. But he's old enough to make his own decisions, and I think it is actually a pretty good one (don't share that with my wife or I'll be in the dog house, for sure).



Unless it has changed since I left the service over 50 years ago (Ya, think?) even if he enlisted for four years his contract is for a 6 year obligation - 4 years active and 2 years ready reserve. I'd hate to be discharged and then yanked in again. My 4 year enlistment was extended, though only for a few months, yet it was a bitter pill to swallow at the time.


----------



## ceeaton

bkisel said:


> Unless it has changed since I left the service over 50 years ago (Ya, think?) even if he enlisted for four years his contract is for a 6 year obligation - 4 years active and 2 years ready reserve. I'd hate to be discharged and then yanked in again. My 4 year enlistment was extended, though only for a few months, yet it was a bitter pill to swallow at the time.



If I can believe my Son (he's led me down the wrong road before), it is actually a six year active duty contract. He gets incentives when he completes basic and jumps a grade when he completes his first specialty training block. We'll see, but I think he would have done it w/o any extra incentives. He got his first choice at post basic training because of nice entry test scores, or at least that is what I was told. He chose Aerospace Propulsion Specialist (aka. jet engine mechanic).


----------



## geek

From the lovely beach in Punta Cana, what else could someone ask for......salud!!


----------



## ibglowin

You were just there last December, then again August a year ago! There are a LOT of beautiful beaches. What makes this one worth coming back to twice a year?

Did you buy a Timeshare............. 



geek said:


> From the lovely beach in Punta Cana, what else could someone ask for......salud!!
> 
> View attachment 39568
> 
> View attachment 39569


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> You were just there last December, then again August a year ago! There are a LOT of beautiful beaches. What makes this one worth coming back to twice a year?
> 
> 
> 
> Did you buy a Timeshare.............





LOL, no timeshare.
I’ve been to Cancun and so many other places but Punta Cana is very special to me, not only because I was born in the DR but because I know this area since it was VIRGIN..!!
My dad used to take us every year in Holy Week around DR and Punta Cana had merely one or two resorts back in the 80s, we used to come here camping with no electricity, fresh water or anything other than what we brought with us, camping right at the beach around this place; just imagine looking at the stars at night and enjoying a beach with nobody else besides your family and friends with you, just for yourself and no commercial business nearby, NONE.

Anyhow, memories, love the place, beautiful beach, friendly people and many other goodies. 
Next year I will switch gears a bit though, LOL.


----------



## ibglowin

Now that makes sense! LOL 

I am glad they escaped the hurricanes this season!



geek said:


> LOL, no timeshare.
> I’ve been to Cancun and so many other places but Punta Cana is very special to me, not only because I was born in the DR but because I know this area since it was VIRGIN..!!
> My dad used to take us every year in Holy Week around DR and Punta Cana had merely one or two resorts back in the 80s, we used to come here camping with no electricity, fresh water or anything other than what we brought with us, camping right at the beach around this place; just imagine looking at the stars at night and enjoying a beach with nobody else besides your family and friends with you, just for yourself and no commercial business nearby, NONE.
> 
> Anyhow, memories, love the place, beautiful beach, friendly people and many other goodies.
> Next year I will switch gears a bit though, LOL.


----------



## ibglowin

Anyone who has ever visited an IKEA will completely understand this!


----------



## geek

Obviously, if we come to Punta Cana we pick a different resort every time.


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> From the lovely beach in Punta Cana, what else could someone ask for......salud!!



How are the conditions in the DR, post-hurricanes?


----------



## ibglowin

Beyond horrific obviously....... LOL








sour_grapes said:


> How are the conditions in the DR, post-hurricanes?


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> How are the conditions in the DR, post-hurricanes?





Everything is normal around Punta Cana and also through the south. It may be a different story around the north east/west but all good in general.


----------



## bkisel

ceeaton said:


> If I can believe my Son (he's led me down the wrong road before), it is actually a six year active duty contract. He gets incentives when he completes basic and jumps a grade when he completes his first specialty training block. We'll see, but I think he would have done it w/o any extra incentives. He got his first choice at post basic training because of nice entry test scores, or at least that is what I was told. He chose Aerospace Propulsion Specialist (aka. jet engine mechanic).



So, it sounds like enlisting for 6 gives him guarantees that he would not have gotten with a 4 year enlistment. Watch what they offer him to re-enlist when his 6 years are up.


----------



## ibglowin

Huge shortage of aircraft mechanics as all the baby boomers from the Viet Nam era that were AF trained are now retiring. They also make very good $$$.



ceeaton said:


> He chose Aerospace Propulsion Specialist (aka. jet engine mechanic).


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Beyond horrific obviously....... LOL





LOL......you got that right [emoji4]


----------



## mikewatkins727

I once went to an island resort, Wake Island. Don't think I want to go there again.

But I did go to American Somoa once. There I would go again!


----------



## Ajmassa

geek said:


> From the lovely beach in Punta Cana, what else could someone ask for......salud!!



Sounds like your well versed in all that is Punta Cana. I also a had great experience and recommend Maliá Tropical resort. (I get to visit PC again next year for a wedding too) As well as the 30min shuttle ride-2hr bus ride and 45 min boat ride to Saona Island! (Worth it). It's about as goergous as the Caribbean gets. The fact that Saona Island is where they filmed movie "Blue Lagoon" is what sold us on the excursion. 
Great pcs


----------



## geek

Saona island is to die for, what an amazing beach!!!


----------



## FTC Wines

Varis, you are having TOO much fun! And your not even retired yet! Roy


----------



## ceeaton

bkisel said:


> So, it sounds like enlisting for 6 gives him guarantees that he would not have gotten with a 4 year enlistment. Watch what they offer him to re-enlist when his 6 years are up.



That's what he said. Depending on the MOS you choose, there can be some really lucrative offers given. But then remember who "owns" you for that amount of time. I don't think at that point in my life (18-19 yrs old) I could have put up with that because I knew everything (and actually knew very little). He's got a very solid foundation (from his upbringing in the church, not my wife and I) and I think he will do oaky. I just don't like the lack of communication during basic, guess it helps them focus on what they need to focus on.



ibglowin said:


> Huge shortage of aircraft mechanics as all the baby boomers from the Viet Nam era that were AF trained are now retiring. They also make very good $$$.



That's what it looks like to me. Plus he really wants to go to Germany, so I think that is what got him that choice written on his contract. If he decides to get out after the six year term is up, I think he'll be able to find a job about anywhere that there is a major airport. We'll see if he misses the cold temperatures of January or not. That will determine where he "tries" to be stationed at, if he's given a choice. I just told him do your best, and if it's good enough they'll ask you where you want to go (to keep you around long term).

In a way I wish he had picked drones as his first choice, that sounded like fun, and he's good a video interaction (as are most teens these days).


----------



## Ajmassa

geek said:


> Saona island is to die for, what an amazing beach!!!





And also some of the bluest water and most amazing starfish ! As I recall, many people seemed to enjoy starfish pictures.


----------



## geek

You’re right, the starfish!!


----------



## olusteebus

do something that makes you happy today. Maybe bite some bubbles or sumpin


----------



## ibglowin

Everybody likes pics of Starfish!








geek said:


> You’re right, the starfish!!


----------



## bkisel

Hey Varis, I was going to give you a "Like" but man those legs... How about a warning next time you post a picture like that?


----------



## geek

bkisel said:


> Hey Varis, I was going to give you a "Like" but man those legs... How about a warning next time you post a picture like that?





Ehhhhh, as long as my wife likes them, no problem [emoji4]


----------



## geek

I guess I found a new girlfriend , LOL


----------



## bkisel

geek said:


> I guess I found a new girlfriend , LOL
> 
> View attachment 39590



You're back on my "A" list! A man who didn't possess a goodly amount of machismo would never post such a picture.


----------



## FTC Wines

I love Starfish. Varis's legs not so much! Back to wine making, moved this years must out of winery, too cold, to hallway just outside its door. 10+ deg warmer, hoping to get more color extraction. Roy


----------



## dcbrown73

When you guys keep saying, "Everyone likes Starfish" and cringe and then laugh at the same time. Though not because of the pictures or your reference, but because when my buddy's brother says Starfish, he's actually referencing your rear end orifice. lol (ie, blow it out your Starfish)


----------



## sour_grapes

Wish you hadn't put that image out there, David!


----------



## Boatboy24

dcbrown73 said:


> When you guys keep saying, "Everyone likes Starfish" and cringe and then laugh at the same time. Though not because of the pictures or your reference, but because when my buddy's brother says Starfish, he's actually referencing your rear end orifice. lol (ie, blow it out your Starfish)



Is there another pic of her taken from the opposite angle?


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Is there another pic of her taken from the opposite angle?



I've got some fresh images of a clean colon if you'd like me to post them, but no starfish.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> I've got some fresh images of a clean colon if you'd like me to post them, but no starfish.



I'll pass, but thank you.


----------



## Ajmassa

Boatboy24 said:


> I'll pass, but thank you.







ceeaton said:


> I've got some fresh images of a clean colon if you'd like me to post them, but no starfish.






sour_grapes said:


> Wish you hadn't put that image out there, David!




Positive attitudes. Let's get back on track. @DCBrown73's buddy could have just meant this...


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Is there another pic of her taken from the opposite angle?



Would you believe that, yes, there is! Is this what you had in mind?


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Everybody likes pics of Starfish!



The hits just keep coming!


----------



## geek

At Ocoa Bay winery, amazing views of the bay...!!

This is just a view from the club house.


----------



## geek

Another view.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Would you believe that, yes, there is! Is this what you had in mind?





It is not, but it'll work.


----------



## bkisel

This morning's "puppy" hike took Sadie and I to Starfish Cove... NO, NO I mean Mill Cove for a short jaunt on the "Loop Trail"... 
.


----------



## bkisel

Here is this seasons apple wine after just less than 2 days clearing (racking, degassing and adding clearing agents out of secondary). It takes me about two months to get my peach wine close to this clarity...

BTW, I believe the amber color/hue, as compared to my previous apple batches, is do to my using brown sugar and honey to raise initial SG as opposed to regular sugar as done in the past.
.


----------



## ibglowin

Lived here for over 30 years and "never have I ever" seen fog along the Rio Grande for Balloon Fiesta. Made for an incredible "splash and dash" landing. Chamber of Commerce weather this whole weekend.


----------



## olusteebus

Took delivery of my new caddy today. Sweet ride.

Ok, it's not mine. but, If I could, I would.


----------



## jswordy

Dauphin Island, Ala., on the Redneck Riviera in the Gulf of Mexico last week before Hurricane Nate. We snuck out of there Saturday morning while they were putting up plywood and the storm arrived Saturday night. Thank God my favorite stateside downtime retreat survived pretty much unfazed. Got to dig out some sand and fix a few things, is all.


----------



## bkisel

Jim, How were you able to post your photos in a grid pattern? Every time I post multiples they just run top to bottom.


----------



## jswordy

bkisel said:


> Jim, How were you able to post your photos in a grid pattern? Every time I post multiples they just run top to bottom.



Good question! The site did that, I just loaded up the pix. Wish it were in line, it keeps the site from being wide that way.


----------



## geek

I wonder if it's because of the way to add the pictures when uploading.
After uploading one picture with the phone, I think the cursor stays at the end of the name of the picture file if I remember correctly. At this point I usually press the enter key to move the cursor down and then I upload the next picture.
So if you add the next picture while the cursor is at the end of the string/name of the previous uploaded picture then maybe the next one will display as what Jim posted.

I'm just speculating though....need to test....


----------



## geek

Testing.......


----------



## geek

Another test....


----------



## geek

Nah....that was not it....


----------



## ceeaton

It's probably that the pixel width of each image plus a standard gutter has to be below a certain threshold for it to "grid them up". I've notice that the software has changed as it used to limit the size of the image on the page and let you click on it to see the full image if it exceeded a certain size. Now it just shows you the full image. I do 120 dpi @ 6 x 4.5 inches and mine seem to be stable in size compared to before the software upgrade the site managers performed. Don't know if that helps, but I'm gonna go get another beer either way.


----------



## olusteebus

cool duck!


----------



## jswordy

ceeaton said:


> It's probably that the pixel width of each image plus a standard gutter has to be below a certain threshold for it to "grid them up". I've notice that the software has changed as it used to limit the size of the image on the page and let you click on it to see the full image if it exceeded a certain size. Now it just shows you the full image. I do 120 dpi @ 6 x 4.5 inches and mine seem to be stable in size compared to before the software upgrade the site managers performed. Don't know if that helps, but I'm gonna go get another beer either way.



Other software I use on other sites has a "Place in line" button to click. Did not find that here. I'm stumped. I thought they'd come out in line.


----------



## jswordy

These Cracker Jack prizes are sooooo lame anymore! A lousy sticker? Whatever happened to a real actual choking hazard toy???


----------



## bkisel

Nine does passing through my front yard. It is as if they know my anterless permit is for another unit...
.


----------



## bkisel

Out for our "puppy hike"... Three hardy fishermen out on Hills Creek Lake on this dreary Friday... Can you spot them?
.


----------



## mikewatkins727

Yup. Behind tree, in a boat


----------



## sour_grapes

They sure do like leaves on a limb, instead of men on a boat, though!


----------



## bkisel

Yeah, the guy wearing the orange gives it away.


----------



## bkisel

No hike this morning. Got an invite from Craig (aka @ceeaton ) to visit he and his brother Steve at his family's cabin. Craig and Steve are up for the weekend to work on closing the cabin for the season.
Though only a short visit Craig and I were able to chat a bit about wine making and solve all the world's problems...
.


----------



## Boatboy24

@ceeaton: you look far too relaxed!


----------



## bkisel

Boatboy24 said:


> @ceeaton: you look far too relaxed!



Jim, how do you guys get the @username: link into a post? Thanks...

Oh, you did notice the empty wine glass didn't you?


----------



## Boatboy24

bkisel said:


> Jim, how do you guys get the @username: link into a post? Thanks...
> 
> Oh, you did notice the empty wine glass didn't you?



I've noticed its case sensitive. It also sometimes doesn't work if you have punctuation after it, aside from a colon. But sometimes it will. Very finicky.

Otherwise, all you have to do is type the @ sign with the username immediately following. @bkisel


----------



## bkisel

Boatboy24 said:


> I've noticed its case sensitive. It also sometimes doesn't work if you have punctuation after it, aside from a colon. But sometimes it will. Very finicky.
> 
> Otherwise, all you have to do is type the @ sign with the username immediately following. @bkisel



Let me try... @Boatboy24 no colon

@Boatboy24: with colon


Preview post doesn't give it as a link but now I'll submit reply.


----------



## bkisel

It worked! Thought for sure I had tried that before without success. Thank you!

Ps. Probably had a ")" right after the username last time or two I tried it and it didn't work.


----------



## Boatboy24

bkisel said:


> Let me try... @Boatboy24 no colon
> 
> @Boatboy24: with colon
> 
> 
> Preview post doesn't give it as a link but now I'll submit reply.



Both worked!


----------



## geek

It won’t work when posting from the iPhone [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## bkisel

geek said:


> It won’t work when posting from the iPhone [emoji23][emoji23]



Time for an Android phone @geek ?


----------



## geek

bkisel said:


> Time for an Android phone @geek ?





I should’ve said from a mobile device.
It’s not just an iPhone problem [emoji4]


----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> @ceeaton: you look far too relaxed!



Hahaha, yeah I was wondering if anything did actually get done!


----------



## jswordy

A friend just returned from a Farmer to Farmer exchange in Guatemala and brought me this top-grade coffee. Tried it this morning, and OMG! Smooth, not a hint of acid. These are #1 grade beans. 

You can order this online at https://rdaltoncoffee.com/. Here are pix of the plantation, which conducts tours, as well. https://www.tripadvisor.com/Locatio...rt_Tours-Antigua_Sacatepequez_Department.html

My friend gets to travel the world with this FTF exchanged program. Pretty cool.


----------



## jswordy

A fawn born in my closed calving pasture up by the barn grazes just a minute ago in the barnyard. She has been with the cows since birth, knows they are gone, and was exploring where they went. May not see her again once she knows the gate is open.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> @ceeaton: you look far too relaxed!



Slightly hung over and tired (we were up past my bed time the night before). The wine was the "hair of the dog that bit me the night before". Felt better after a few more beers and some ribs.


----------



## Smok1

Drinking a argentina malbec tonight.


----------



## bkisel

ceeaton said:


> Slightly hung over and tired (we were up past my bed time the night before). The wine was the "hair of the dog that bit me the night before". Felt better after a few more beers and some ribs.



Happy you made it home safe and sound. Look forward, if possible, to seeing you when you open the cabin next year.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## olusteebus

Rabbit Tobacco

en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pseudognaphalium_obtusifolium


----------



## ibglowin

*WARNING! * 

Do not attempt to take your dog for a walk down this road!


----------



## olusteebus

Blackrock Mountain State Park in Clayton, Ga


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## geek

wow, those look beautiful, wondering if the 2nd pic is real or Photoshop. Looks amazing.


----------



## ibglowin

The balloon in the 2nd pic is definitely shopped.



geek said:


> wow, those look beautiful, wondering if the 2nd pic is real or Photoshop. Looks amazing.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## AZMDTed

A beautiful October day in DC.


----------



## Boatboy24

AZMDTed said:


> A beautiful October day in DC.



That's not a vantage point many people get to see...


----------



## AZMDTed

Boatboy24 said:


> That's not a vantage point many people get to see...



Yep, and it's a shame because it's beautiful.


----------



## Kraffty

If all goes smoothly I'll be casting on this lake by about 11:00 am tomorrow. Convict Lake CA. it's just a little south east of Mammoth Mountain in the eastern sierra. Not my photo but hopefully I'll bring back a few good ones, Pics and Fish.
Mike


----------



## AZMDTed

As a teenager I did a lot of week long hikes in that area. I'd love to go back.


----------



## geek

Not a photo, but what's the deal with this Groupon promo, 15 bottles of wine for $51 ?

https://www.groupon.com/deals/heart...2f750a-8ead-4ba1-af08-0a64cbae54ba_0_20171020


----------



## mikewatkins727

Let us know if you see Bigfoot


----------



## opus345

Nakes Wines type of deal?


----------



## Jordania

There were free bananas by the Harbour tonight. I guess banana wine is next in the list


----------



## ibglowin

Fall in Northern NM.


----------



## Sage

My photo of local fall colors


----------



## mikewatkins727

Sage: From the sign on the wall, you must live in California.


----------



## Redbird1

Only thing I could think of was "Poor Larry!"


----------



## Sage

mikewatkins727 said:


> Sage: From the sign on the wall, you must live in California.



No, SE, WA. Just as dry here last summer. I live in the mountains and keep close track. 2 fires have gone around me in the last 10 years plus 2 smaller, close by.


----------



## FXibley

pic from pressing 3 weeks ago


----------



## bkisel

These pics are from yesterday's work party. A club member recently broke his wrist and was unable to get his wood cut, split and stacked.

Our club president wrote in an email last evening...

"THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!! - a bunch of club members and neighbors all showed up to help out Tom and Sylvia Sumner with their firewood. In just 2 1/2 hours all wood was cut, spit and stacked. Chain saws = 4, Log spitters = 3, Tractors = 1, Volunteers = 17......smiles and laughter......infinite!!

Have a great fall!

Lambs Creek Sportsman's Club
( www.lambscreeksc.org )"
.
.


----------



## Kraffty

I finally downloaded my weekend pictures from my 35mm and had a few really nice ones, here's three I liked. Reflection of Mount Morrison on the lake and a couple of the Aspens around the cabins just at the end of color, leaves are falling off quickly.
mike


----------



## ceeaton

In the second image, is that frost on the rocks or ash from the fires?

Third image, are those quaking aspens? Or rather are those aspens quaking?


----------



## ceeaton

bkisel said:


> These pics are from yesterday's work party. A club member recently broke his wrist and was unable to get his wood cut, split and stacked.
> 
> Our club president wrote in an email last evening...
> 
> "THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!! - a bunch of club members and neighbors all showed up to help out Tom and Sylvia Sumner with their firewood. In just 2 1/2 hours all wood was cut, spit and stacked. Chain saws = 4, Log spitters = 3, Tractors = 1, Volunteers = 17......smiles and laughter......infinite!!
> 
> Have a great fall!
> 
> Lambs Creek Sportsman's Club
> ( www.lambscreeksc.org )"
> .
> .


Bill,

So nice that you "helped" them. But looks like on the right of the image they have a few years of wood supply...what gives?


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> In the second image, is that frost on the rocks or ash from the fires?



Looks like plain ol' _rocks_ to me...


----------



## bkisel

ceeaton said:


> Bill,
> 
> So nice that you "helped" them. But looks like on the right of the image they have a few years of wood supply...what gives?



Craig, I don't know. I don't know that Tom or Sylvia even asked for the work party. Our Club President asked for volunteers and I was one of those who answered the call.


----------



## tjgaul

*Sunrise in the Finger Lakes*

Sunrise this morning just on the northern end of the Finger Lakes region of NYS.


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> Looks like plain ol' _rocks_ to me...



Might be, I was drinking last night (I normally try not to on the weekdays). I do like the way the light reflects onto the lower half of that picture.


----------



## Kraffty

@ceeaton No ice on the rocks although it was 28 degrees out. I didn't even notice in the first pic there's a deer in the center of the road, bottom right. I was just looking up at the colors! I'll throw in one last pic.
Mike


----------



## olusteebus

Saw this on I-10 today. Toilet tissue delivery to Costco in Jacksonville, Florida.


----------



## dralarms

olusteebus said:


> Saw this on I-10 today. Toilet tissue delivery to Costco in Jacksonville, Florida.


----------



## gamble

*Sauerkraut Season*

basketball sized cabbages from Detroit's Eastern market


----------



## olusteebus

Call me crazy but I ain't real wild about the new thumbnail format.


----------



## Boatboy24

olusteebus said:


> Call me crazy but I ain't real wild about the new thumbnail format.




I agree.


----------



## Bubba1

I agree as well what was wrong with the old format???


----------



## Ajmassa

To be honest I cannot really see myself struggling through site until it's better or the app is up again (the app simply gone and my main source).I gotta think there was a specific reason for it. There has to be. Nobody would choose to just shutdown on a moments notice, only to re-open with a bare bones new format that needs to be tweaked in basically every single area. And opening up a thread asking for input on all the things that are now screwed up. 
As far as the photo uploads, posting from mobile gives the option of thumbnail or full. I'm gonna do one of each and see how it looks. 
The photos are from a purchase today. I finally found a deal worth doing which I thought wouldn't ever happen. I got 4 glass carboys, (x4) 5 gal PETs and a 6 gal bucket with spigot. $50
The carboys are (x1) 5 gal. (x2) 6 gal and one smooth sided ~7.5 gal??? That's what it measured using the markings on the bucket. I dig it. Unfortunately I now I have 1 less 6 gal. Filled to check volume. Heavy. And slippery. No cuts! No pics?!
Unfortunately this is the only photo I was able to upload. Never had an issue with this ever before. Maybe I'll just come back in a month when it's all good. Instead of wasting time trying to figure this out.


----------



## dralarms

Dang dude, you gotta give someone a chance this is a totally new platform and it's going to take a bit to get it worked out.


----------



## Ajmassa

dralarms said:


> Dang dude, you gotta give someone a chance this is a totally new platform and it's going to take a bit to get it worked out.


Lol. I know. I'm saying the same thing you are. 
Listen, I get it. And WMT has their hands very full right now trying to troubleshoot their way through this surprise revamp. I'm sure a few people pulled all nighters just to have something up an running by morning . 
But I'm not on the PC ever. Always the phone. And with no app and the full site "open during construction" it's not realistic for me to use it. Trying to navigate/figure out/set up options from the mobile is not easy. The app made that possible and was awesome for that. And it was a big reason I went deeper into this great hobby. Hell, I donate money to this site just to show I appreciate it and give back. 
Saying I'll come back in a while when the kinks are worked out or the app is up IS EXACTLY giving them a chance. And time. I'm thinking TxBrew doesn't mind that one bit.


----------



## dralarms

Understood, I guess I misread your post. My bad. They will get everything working great, always have. This is the only site for the home winemaker that doesn't have a bunch of blow hard know it all types making stupid remarks when someone asks a question that has been asked 1000 times before.


----------



## Johnd

dralarms said:


> They will get everything working great, always have. QUOTE]
> 
> I agree, it'll get done, and our input is important. Personally, I use the site from both my PC at work as well as my Ipad, and find it to work reasonable well. Not exactly like the old version, but that's OK. There are some things that the older version did well, and I'm betting that @TxBrew will get those things modified here in due time. Meanwhile, works plenty good enough for me to work with while it's being tweaked. If we can wait years for a wine to get right, this should be a breeze...............


----------



## ceeaton

There is obviously several ways to upload images. I noticed a few pages back the Mike (@ibglowin) and Jim (@Boatboy24) each had an image that was full size without the thumbnail. So guys, how did you do it (or is that a trade secret)?


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> There is obviously several ways to upload images. I noticed a few pages back the Mike (@ibglowin) and Jim (@Boatboy24) each had an image that was full size without the thumbnail. So guys, how did you do it (or is that a trade secret)?



I'll be damned if I know how that happened.


----------



## ibglowin

I have not uploaded anything since the software changeover. Let me see if I can try and upload something for sh!ts and giggles.


----------



## ibglowin

IMG_2661



__ ibglowin
__ Nov 1, 2017
__ 1


----------



## ibglowin

So it would net let me upload directly (file too large) So I uploaded the file to my "media" and then linked the file from there and now you can see the small or large image like we could back in the olden days........


----------



## Boatboy24

Testing copy/paste of an image off the 'net:


----------



## cmason1957

ibglowin said:


> So it would net let me upload directly (file too large) So I uploaded the file to my "media" and then linked the file from there and now you can see the small or large image like we could back in the olden days........



When I click on the link in post #4651, I The following error - You do not have permission to view media.


----------



## cmason1957

This isn't a photo, but is kinda neat in and of itself. The story of how one person went from a Wall Street stock trader to being a winemaker and making (from what I understand) some fairly good pinot noir. It is rather long, like over an hour, but I enjoyed it.

https://stefansargent.dunked.com/pinot


----------



## dcbrown73

My latest work.

This is The Pleiades, AKA Messier 45 (M45), or AKA The Seven Sisters.

It's a star cluster located in the constellation Taurus not far from the Constellation of Orion. It is visible to the naked eye.

This consist of about two hours of total exposure combined together. It was actually (24) five minute images images take with six different filters (luminance (clear), Red, Green, and Blue) Then combined into a single RGB color image.

It has two pixel column artifacts I need to fix by reprocessing it near the bottom right.


----------



## ceeaton

Trying a test image upload




Ah, hit the more options button, upload your file and under Attached Files: hit Insert: Full Image, not thumbnail. Now let's see if this holds true after I Reply to Thread...

I used an image that was 720 x 540 pixels @ 120 pixels/inch


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> IMG_2661
> 
> 
> 
> __ ibglowin
> __ Nov 1, 2017
> __ 1



What's cool is there's an 'Information' tab that shows the EXIF data. Nice.


----------



## bkisel

olusteebus said:


> Call me crazy but I ain't real wild about the new thumbnail format.



Yeah, I'm not going to bother to click to view slide show. This had become my favorite thread to visit and to post pictures but I'm going to lay off for awhile. 

[Just got back from a hunting trip and now won't be posting the pictures I had planned on posting. I'm not going to try to write "click bait" text.]


----------



## bkisel

ceeaton said:


> Trying a test image upload
> 
> 
> Ah, hit the more options button, upload your file and under Attached Files: hit Insert: Full Image, not thumbnail. Now let's see if this holds true after I Reply to Thread...
> 
> I used an image that was 720 x 540 pixels @ 120 pixels/inch



Thanks Craig. Maybe now I won't quit on this thread. Will have to check it out later. Just not in the mood now to mess with it.


----------



## ceeaton

bkisel said:


> Thanks Craig. Maybe now I won't quit on this thread. Will have to check it out later. Just not in the mood now to mess with it.


Bill, we just have to figure out the maximum size for an image so it will upload. Mine was 342K, @ibglowin's was a little over 2 mb, so it's somewhere in between those two sizes, I'm guessing under 2 mb.

Don't give up, we'll collectively figure this out. I troubleshoot websites most every day so it's a part of my normal routine. Just don't have a ton of time to spend on here until this weekend, hopefully.


----------



## bkisel

Winter prep begins...

[Ps. I had to resize (I used paint) from ~2.4 to ~.72 MB. Would NOT upload when reduced to ~1.5 MB on my 2nd try. Definite pain in the butt as I have no control over file size when I snap my cell phone photos. Previous releases of WMT uploaded every photo I gave it whether from my cell phone or my digital camera. ]
.


----------



## Johnd

bkisel said:


> View attachment 44368
> 
> Winter prep begins...
> 
> [Ps. I had to resize (I used paint) from ~2.4 to ~.72 MB. Would NOT upload when reduced to ~1.5 MB on my 2nd try. Definite pain in the butt as I have no control over file size when I snap my cell phone photos. Previous releases of WMT uploaded every photo I gave it whether from my cell phone or my digital camera. ]
> .



I know it’s a PITA, but, you can email your photos to yourself and resize them in the process, at least with Apple devices.


----------



## bkisel

Johnd said:


> I know it’s a PITA, but, you can email your photos to yourself and resize them in the process, at least with Apple devices.



John, I'm of the opinion that WMT software should do the resizing (and for a few very good reasons). Just tell us it has been done and allow for a preview to see if we wish to continue with the resized photo.


----------



## Johnd

bkisel said:


> John, I'm of the opinion that WMT software should do the resizing (and for a few very good reasons). Just tell us it has been done and allow for a preview to see if we wish to continue with the resized photo.



I agree, and I suspect it’ll get done, just wanted you to know that there are options in the interim.


----------



## jswordy

Format is ugly, VERY ugly. It is keeping me from visiting near as often as I used to. I just can't stand it. Thanks for the pix!


----------



## ceeaton

jswordy said:


> Format is ugly, VERY ugly. It is keeping me from visiting near as often as I used to. I just can't stand it. Thanks for the pix!


The more you visit, the more you git used to it. I admit, it is taking a while, but we were so entrenched in the old site, it'll take a bit to get used to the new site. Keep trying, 'cause I love the pictures you post, don't want to do without 'em, if at all possible. And Jim, I say that with all sincerity, and I've only been drinkin' a few hours at most, I think, if I remember correctly


----------



## ceeaton

bkisel said:


> View attachment 44368
> 
> Winter prep begins...
> 
> [Ps. I had to resize (I used paint) from ~2.4 to ~.72 MB. Would NOT upload when reduced to ~1.5 MB on my 2nd try. Definite pain in the butt as I have no control over file size when I snap my cell phone photos. Previous releases of WMT uploaded every photo I gave it whether from my cell phone or my digital camera. ]
> .


Hey Bill,

I don't remember that clear of a view from your back yard. Did the leaves just fall down or did something "not natural" happen (like a bulldozer or something)?


----------



## AkTom

My plumaria tree blooming. I can now add photos with no problem.


----------



## Mac60

Almost as fun as making wine....


----------



## bkisel

ceeaton said:


> Hey Bill,
> 
> I don't remember that clear of a view from your back yard. Did the leaves just fall down or did something "not natural" happen (like a bulldozer or something)?



Craig, I think it has to be just the leaves having fallen. It is actually a side yard and the clearing for the shed was finished about 2 years ago.


----------



## bkisel

jswordy said:


> Format is ugly, VERY ugly. It is keeping me from visiting near as often as I used to. I just can't stand it. Thanks for the pix!



I hear you Jim. I'm having some trouble adjusting to the new look and feel of the site but intend to persevere. The pluses of visiting and posting on the new WMT are worth the struggle.


----------



## ceeaton

bkisel said:


> Craig, I think it has to be just the leaves having fallen. It is actually a side yard and the clearing for the shed was finished about 2 years ago.


Only having been there once, I must have got mixed up where the shed was. So under the conifers to the left in the image is where your target area is to shoot?


----------



## bkisel

ceeaton said:


> Only having been there once, I must have got mixed up where the shed was. So under the conifers to the left in the image is where your target area is to shoot?



The silhouette targets, which aren't showing in the picture are on the other side of the shed opposite the two open doors. The shooter would be standing off to the right of the photo and be shooting towards the pines. If I remember I'll take another photo and post it here.


----------



## bkisel

Honoring Veterans on the Wellsboro, PA town green...

Blanket was a gift from PA State Representative Matt Baker to any attending Veteran who wanted one...

[Working on resizing photos. Please stand by...]

[Almost a half hours worth of work to post this message with photos. I'm seriously questioning whether or not it is worth the time and effort.]






.


----------



## geek

Gouveia Vineyards


----------



## ceeaton

bkisel said:


> [Almost a half hours worth of work to post this message with photos. I'm seriously questioning whether or not it is worth the time and effort.]
> 
> 
> 
> .


Please keep posting, I love images of Wellsboro.

In your first image, if you could see farther to the left, there is the church (St. Paul's Episcopal church) where I was baptized. AND it hasn't burned down yet!


----------



## bkisel

geek said:


> Gouveia Vineyards



Sure Varis make me homesick for CT why don't you. 

Hey, are they still a good resource for bottles? I can remember one summer time visit where I was able to load my car up with empties in only about 20 minutes or so. I still prefer the smaller wineries you find up in Litchfield County.


----------



## bkisel

ceeaton said:


> Please keep posting, I love images of Wellsboro.
> 
> In your first image, if you could see farther to the left, there is the church (St. Paul's Episcopal church) where I was baptized. AND it hasn't burned down yet!



No, never burned down but I did hear that the roof fell in some decades ago.


----------



## ceeaton

bkisel said:


> Sure Varis make me homesick for CT why don't you.


Your panoramic views are just as good as that one. You just have to find a good winery and get Varis to move down there!


----------



## vernsgal

Winter came far too soon here! Hopefully some rain will show and take this away for at least a month!!


----------



## geek

@bkisel yes, you can always get a ton of bottles if you want, that place is always crowded and sells a lot of wine.


----------



## geek

@bkisel yes, you can always get a ton of bottles if you want, that place is always crowded and sells a lot of wine.


----------



## Stressbaby

A test, and a picture I took last week. Bora Bora. That is really wine there in the plastic cup.


----------



## bkisel

geek said:


> @bkisel yes, you can always get a ton of bottles if you want, that place is always crowded and sells a lot of wine.





Stressbaby said:


> View attachment 44605
> 
> 
> A test, and a picture I took last week. Bora Bora. That is really wine there in the plastic cup.



So what's the test? Posting the photo or a test for us as to what kind of wine? I guess a coconut wine if there is such a thing.


----------



## Stressbaby

cmason1957 said:


> This isn't a photo, but is kinda neat in and of itself. The story of how one person went from a Wall Street stock trader to being a winemaker and making (from what I understand) some fairly good pinot noir. It is rather long, like over an hour, but I enjoyed it.
> 
> https://stefansargent.dunked.com/pinot



Interesting video. NSFW due to language. I'm not sure I would buy this guy's wine.


----------



## Stressbaby

bkisel said:


> So what's the test? Posting the photo or a test for us as to what kind of wine? I guess a coconut wine if there is such a thing.



LOL no, just testing the photo. I hadn't tried uploading a picture since the forum switch.


----------



## bkisel

Stressbaby said:


> LOL no, just testing the photo. I hadn't tried uploading a picture since the forum switch.



I've had to reduce most all my photo files by 50% in order to get them to load.


----------



## Stressbaby

bkisel said:


> I've had to reduce most all my photo files by 50% in order to get them to load.



I take most of my pics on my iPhone. Then I mail them to myself and load them on the PC. When emailing, the iPhone gives you a size option, and looks like all of them are small enough to upload here. That pic was 146 KB which is "medium."


----------



## Boatboy24

Stressbaby said:


> View attachment 44605
> 
> 
> A test, and a picture I took last week. Bora Bora. That is really wine there in the plastic cup.



Now that's just mean.


----------



## bkisel

For what its worth and I'm sure its not much... I just was out with my puppy so she could take her last pee before going to bed. The light from my hunting headlamp did an interesting job of illuminating the weeds in the area of where she pees so I thought I'd take a picture to see how it looks uploaded. Not as interesting as I saw it because of the flash from the camera lighting background weeds but here it is non-the-less...
.

.


----------



## bkisel

Wow! What other forum could you go to and get four "Likes" for posting a picture of some back yard weeds?


----------



## sour_grapes

bkisel said:


> Wow! What other forum could you go to and get four "Likes" for posting a picture of some back yard weeds?



Likes for weed in your backyard? Maybe this one? http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/


----------



## dcbrown73

My GF makes elaborate candies and cupcakes for parties. This is one she made for this weekend. She is like those guys on the wedding cake TV shows, except she only makes candies and cupcakes. (she says full cakes are too much work haha)

Anyhow, here is what she was working on last week. Everything except the gold circle it's sitting on is edible.


----------



## geek

Those look very nice David.


----------



## geek

This is not a photo, but a video of a place that I yet have to explore and visit in Samana, DR...

http://dominicantreehousevillage.com/


----------



## Magliodj

MonteroRed said:


> Blueberry pomegranate ready
> View attachment 7777


Posting picture of tasting with my favorite Tuscan Winery


----------



## bkisel

sour_grapes said:


> Likes for weed in your backyard? Maybe this one? http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/



If I click that link which department of the Federal Government will be sending an agent to knock on my door?


----------



## bkisel

geek said:


> This is not a photo, but a video of a place that I yet have to explore and visit in Samana, DR...
> 
> http://dominicantreehousevillage.com/



Varis, If you fund the trip my wife and I will be happy to check it out for you. [Looks beautiful.]


----------



## bkisel

dcbrown73 said:


> My GF makes elaborate candies and cupcakes for parties. This is one she made for this weekend. She is like those guys on the wedding cake TV shows, except she only makes candies and cupcakes. (she says full cakes are too much work haha)
> 
> Anyhow, here is what she was working on last week. Everything except the gold circle it's sitting on is edible.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Very nice. Your GF is very talented.
> 
> How about a close up photo of just one of those cupcakes? Thanks.


----------



## dcbrown73

bkisel said:


> Very nice. Your GF is very talented.
> 
> How about a close up photo of just one of those cupcakes? Thanks.



Those are candies (chocolates, white and milk chocolate), not cupcakes.

Here is a close up shot.


----------



## sour_grapes

Magliodj said:


> Posting picture of tasting with my favorite Tuscan Winery



I wish that _*I*_ had a "favorite Tuscan winery"!


----------



## bkisel

dcbrown73 said:


> Those are candies (chocolates, white and milk chocolate), not cupcakes.
> 
> Here is a close up shot.



Very nice. So when do we see your GF on Shark Tank? Looks like she could have (maybe she already does?) a lucrative business on her hands.


----------



## dcbrown73

bkisel said:


> Very nice. So when do we see your GF on Shark Tank? Looks like she could have (maybe she already does?) a lucrative business on her hands.



She actually has two businesses. Her main business (a house cleaning business) Then she does this on the side as a hobby. She isn't very computer literate. So I'm trying to teach her so she spends less time managing her main business so she has more time to pursue her candies business. 

It's far too tedious of work for me, but she really enjoys it. I'm an IT guy, I automate anything tedious! I would try to do that for her, but she says it would take the fun out of it. hah


----------



## bkisel

dcbrown73 said:


> She actually has two businesses. Her main business (a house cleaning business) Then she does this on the side as a hobby. She isn't very computer literate. So I'm trying to teach her so she spends less time managing her main business so she has more time to pursue her candies business.
> 
> It's far too tedious of work for me, but she really enjoys it. I'm an IT guy, I automate anything tedious! I would try to do that for her, but she says it would take the fun out of it. hah



I think I can understand why she might not want to turn a fun hobby into a business. Many moons ago I had a hobby/pastime of doing custom matting for family and friends but when it started to become a "business" I gave it up - the business took just about all the fun out of the hobby. On the plus side that hobby morphed into my broader woodworking hobby which I never tried to commercialize. I'm so glad it has remained a hobby all these decades later.


----------



## dcbrown73

bkisel said:


> I think I can understand why she might not want to turn a fun hobby into a business. Many moons ago I had a hobby/pastime of doing custom matting for family and friends but when it started to become a "business" I gave it up - the business took just about all the fun out of the hobby. On the plus side that hobby morphed into my broader woodworking hobby which I never tried to commercialize. I'm so glad it has remained a hobby all these decades later.



I could use a new nice bookshelf for all my different hobby books. Since it's not a business, I'll just buy the wood. How about that?


----------



## bkisel

dcbrown73 said:


> I could use a new nice bookshelf for all my different hobby books. Since it's not a business, I'll just buy the wood. How about that?



I'd be happy to right after I finish what's on my wife's honey-do list.


----------



## Johny99

Spent the last week in Belize celebrating our tenth anniversary. Results of a morning reef fishing and sunrise from our terrace. Tough to come home to fog, snow and dark.


----------



## Boatboy24

Johny99 said:


> View attachment 44661
> View attachment 44662
> Spent the last week in Belize celebrating our tenth anniversary. Results of a morning reef fishing and sunrise from our terrace. Tough to come home to fog, snow and dark.



We honeymooned in Belize. 4 days up in the mountains and 4 on the beach. Loved it!


----------



## cmason1957

This is my view this morning. Cancun, well almost Playa de Carmen.


----------



## dcbrown73

cmason1957 said:


> View attachment 44670
> 
> 
> This is my view this morning. Cancun, well almost Playa de Carmen.



Oh I'm sorry you're burdened with that awful view and those terrible warm temperatures when you could be here in Connecticut where is a super nice 35F and lots of morning rush hour traffic!


----------



## cmason1957

dcbrown73 said:


> Oh I'm sorry you're burdened with that awful view and those terrible warm temperatures when you could be here in Connecticut where is a super nice 35F and lots of morning rush hour traffic!


It is a tough thing to have to do, but somebody has to do it. Best part is here with three other winemaking couples. They have to keep jumping to keep our glasses full at dinner.


----------



## dralarms

Test


----------



## dralarms

Trying a larger file


----------



## JohnT

This is MY view this morning. It is very EASY to go home to the fog, snow, and dark


----------



## sour_grapes

JohnT said:


> This is MY view this morning. It is very EASY to go home to the fog, snow, and dark
> 
> View attachment 44691


----------



## sour_grapes

*Before...*



*During....*



*After! (or aftermath....)


*


----------



## vernsgal

sour_grapes said:


> *Before...*
> View attachment 44730
> 
> 
> *During....*
> 
> View attachment 44731
> 
> *After! (or aftermath....)
> 
> View attachment 44732
> *


And I complain about the mess when I'm done...lol


----------



## olusteebus

If I did not know better, I would say that is some kind of horrific crime scene!


----------



## olusteebus

This is my orange crop this year. I was not sure it was an orange tree until we found the one orange on it. The "tree" is only about 5 feet high.


----------



## Johnd

sour_grapes said:


> *Before...*
> View attachment 44730
> 
> 
> *During....*
> 
> View attachment 44731
> 
> *After! (or aftermath....)
> 
> View attachment 44732
> *



As a fellow “inside presser”, two small additions to your setup next time would help. First, a drop cloth to cover the floor and up the walls a bit, a nice canvas style one that is absorptive. Second, wrap your press basket in Saran Wrap, it will eliminate all splashing when loading the press, and all squirters while applying pressure. Those two things improved my footprint immensely.


----------



## sour_grapes

Johnd said:


> As a fellow “inside presser”, two small additions to your setup next time would help. First, a drop cloth to cover the floor and up the walls a bit, a nice canvas style one that is absorptive. Second, wrap your press basket in Saran Wrap, it will eliminate all splashing when loading the press, and all squirters while applying pressure. Those two things improved my footprint immensely.



Thanks for the tips! I had made an informed decision not to use a dropcloth because I have a tile floor. However, I did not anticipate the squirting from the sides of the press! Therefore, I did not anticipate the walls becoming sullied.

It was only about 15 minutes cleanup, actually. But you will be sure that I use the saran wrap trick next time!


----------



## Boatboy24

I press on a concrete floor, but do put a tarp down to minimize the damage. As far as 'squirters', I've found that slower pressing prevents that. Though I will admit that on my most recent press, Dad was operating the press a little too quickly and as I was next to it, moving some things around, I got nailed in the eye.


----------



## ibglowin

sour_grapes said:


> *Before...*
> View attachment 44730
> 
> 
> *During....*
> 
> View attachment 44731
> 
> *After! (or aftermath....)
> 
> View attachment 44732
> *


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## vernsgal

ibglowin said:


>


----------



## AkTom

At a book store... cracked me up.


----------



## bkisel

AkTom said:


> At a book store... cracked me up.



That's funny. Looks like some customer or employee has a good sense of humor.


----------



## cmason1957

What better way to spend last day in paradise. At the Tiki Bar, ass in the sand, feet in the water, booze in the hand. Tequila for breakfast.


----------



## ceeaton

Was that a liquid only breakfast?

Best kind, but I tend to need that Anxiety book a few posts back for my last day on a vacation. DT's I think, so I try not to go on vacations anymore...


----------



## AkTom




----------



## AkTom

oops


----------



## AkTom

oops


----------



## AkTom

you can't say I don't love my son...


----------



## ibglowin

Cerro Pedernal in Abiquiu, NM. One of the favorite views of Georgia O’Keeffe.


----------



## olusteebus

Wow, I've never seen water in New Mexico. Did they ship that in or what?

J/K, very pretty


----------



## ibglowin

Shhhhhhhh.........

Don't want the word to get out or AZ, NV or TX will somehow say it all belongs to them!


----------



## bkisel

Evening puppy walks are now in the dark. I'm finding so many of the mundane things viewed in the daylight show up interesting at night illuminated by my hunting cap LED light. This picture is by by LED hunting cap headlight and phone flash...


----------



## bkisel

A small stretch of Crooked Creek running through Game Lands #37, Tioga County, PA...


----------



## olusteebus

So many of you are problem solvers. Here is an idea you can use.


----------



## ibglowin

Costco. Did not take one home! Its made of glass and quite top heavy. Can you imagine if it was bumped and fell over..........


----------



## geek

You have no small kids in the house, I think, so you should be fine [emoji4]


----------



## ibglowin

I have worse........ Two Golden Retrievers with non stop wagging tales!



geek said:


> You have no small kids in the house, I think, so you should be fine [emoji4]


----------



## ceeaton

I could see that as an open topped terrarium. You could put some succulents or cacti in it. Would be quite the conversation piece, or could be used as a sand filled ash tray if you smoked (thinking my younger brother here).


----------



## dralarms

Fill it with wine and get a long straw.


----------



## ceeaton

dralarms said:


> Fill it with wine and get a long straw.



Just use a racking cane, works great and works on carboys too!


----------



## ibglowin

*Lets get ready to ruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuumble!





*


----------



## Ajmassa

@ibglowin don’t know why but your pictures aren’t showing on the app. But able to view on full site. Post #4747, 4735, 4725 as well as another #4701 from dcbrown73. 
Just shows an image icon with a big red X.


----------



## ibglowin

Those are linked images and not uploaded images. Perhaps @TxBrew can take a look at the app to see why the linked images are not showing up on the App.



Ajmassa5983 said:


> @ibglowin don’t know why but your pictures aren’t showing on the app. But able to view on full site. Post #4747, 4735, 4725 as well as another #4701 from dcbrown73.
> Just shows an image icon with a big red X.


----------



## bkisel

Sunset from my tree stand. Dublin Township, Fulton County, PA...


----------



## olusteebus

Do you carry a gun or do you just scare them to death?


----------



## bkisel

olusteebus said:


> Do you carry a gun or do you just scare them to death?



I texted my wife with that selfie and she texted back a similar comment to yours. I replied... "You're married to it! ".


----------



## Ajmassa

Currently house hunting. We have a few we really like, and one in particular at the top of the list. We have showings schedule in a few days. In the meantime she did a drive-by yesterday to see the block. 
This is in the backyard of the home already at the top of our list. Looks like a trellis with a few old grapevines! Hmm. Maybe it’s a sign. Going to do my own trespassing investigative research today myself.


----------



## Julie

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Currently house hunting. We have a few we really like, and one in particular at the top of the list. We have showings schedule in a few days. In the meantime she did a drive-by yesterday to see the block.
> This is in the backyard of the home already at the top of our list. Looks like a trellis with a few old grapevines! Hmm. Maybe it’s a sign. Going to do my own trespassing investigative research today myself. View attachment 45023



Good Luck!!!!!!


----------



## bkisel

I hope I don't offend you but judging from your photo the property looks run down and and unkempt. I'd be careful on that one.


----------



## Ajmassa

bkisel said:


> I hope I don't offend you but judging from your photo the property looks run down and and unkempt. I'd be careful on that one.



Yea the backyard is a hot mess. But that’s the point. Because it’ll look great in a few yrs when it’s listed for sale again. 
Took me years to train my honey to be able to look ‘through’ the crud and see the potential. It took many fights, tears, long nights crunching $$ numbers, 3 realtors and 2 postponements. But I was adamant. And now she’s excited for the ride. (She’s gonna hate me during- but love me after)


----------



## bkisel

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Yea the backyard is a hot mess. But that’s the point. Because it’ll look great in a few yrs when it’s listed for sale again.
> Took me years to train my honey to be able to look ‘through’ the crud and see the potential. It took many fights, tears, long nights crunching $$ numbers, 3 realtors and 2 postponements. But I was adamant. And now she’s excited for the ride. (She’s gonna hate me during- but love me after)



That's great! Some folks like yourself are able to see what'll look like and be worth within a few years after investing time, energy and other resources into a fix up.


----------



## bkisel

Went to Leonard Harrison State Park with my dog Sadie to do a little hiking on the Turkey Trail. Trail was closed for the season so just snapped a few pictures from the overlook. Here is one photo of the canyon looking North towards where Craig's (aka @ceeaton ) cabin is located...


----------



## bkisel

During the brush hogging of the piece of property wife and I closed on yesterday a pile of boulders was found. We'll be keeping the rock pile and in the spring do a little landscaping around the rocks. For now I'm using it as a diorama for my 3D Black Bear...


----------



## Ajmassa

bkisel said:


> That's great! Some folks like yourself are able to see what'll look like and be worth within a few years after investing time, energy and other resources into a fix up.



That’s the easy part. (Good credit helps). Location and timing had been killing us but finally falling into place. Knock on wood. 
Not too far of a stretch though since it’s what I do for a living. Nobody is handing me my piece of the pie so I gotta take. We are excited. the girls have already been to the animal shelter looking twice this week. (One of the provisions of agreeing to live in ongoing construction)


----------



## ceeaton

bkisel said:


> Went to Leonard Harrison State Park with my dog Sadie to do a little hiking on the Turkey Trail. Trail was closed for the season so just snapped a few pictures from the overlook. Here is one photo of the canyon looking North towards where Craig's (aka @ceeaton ) cabin is located...


 It's closer than you think, just around the bend to the left. Almost exactly a mile from where the Turkey path intersects with the bike path down below. When we were kids, we used to walk up the path (there was a set of railroad tracks below back then), hike up the path, then go back down. As we encountered weary hikers coming back up, they would ask us what we were doing. We'd volunteer that we were hiking back down because once wasn't enough. Of course we'd walk back up the tracks to our cabin and a cool drink or two. As a kid we'd enjoy the looks on their faces. Misleading adults was always fun for some reason...


----------



## ceeaton

Humor me since I just downloaded and sized my wife's images from her trip to watch my oldest son "graduate" from AF basic training.
Image 1 - is of their "barracks", looks more like a hotel...
Image 2 - right when my wife got there, his unit was known as the "wart-hogs", like his boots
Image -3 - graduation day
Image 4 - River walk
Image 5 - Alamo
Image 6 - SeaWorld (If I was a trainer, I'd worry about becoming a scoobie snack, those are large, hungry looking animals)


----------



## Ajmassa

ceeaton said:


> Humor me since I just downloaded and sized my wife's images from her trip to watch my oldest son "graduate" from AF basic training.


Man, you missed out on one heck of a trip. 
Did she happen to snap any pics of the basement at the Alamo by chance? My friends bike might be down there.  <——sorry. Peewee Herman reference. 
Hey man, you gotta be one proud father. Happy for you and your family.


----------



## ceeaton

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Man, you missed out on one heck of a trip.
> Did she happen to snap any pics of the basement at the Alamo by chance? My friends bike might be down there.
> Hey man, you gotta be one proud father. Happy for you and your family.


Yes, loving the fact that the US AF would allow a graduation the day after Thanksgiving. Would have cost the two of us less to go this weekend verses her alone last weekend.
I see no images other that the one Alamo one from "up top".
Extremely proud. But even more happy that his new unit doesn't operate during the holidays, so we may very well see him at home for 10 days or so, looking forward to that very much!


----------



## Ajmassa

ceeaton said:


> .
> I see no images other that the one Alamo one from "up top".
> Extremely proud. But even more happy that his new unit doesn't operate during the holidays, so we may very well see him at home for 10 days or so, looking forward to that very much!



Sorry, I hear The Alamo and think of 3 things. PeeWee, Ozzy Osborne, and Davey Crockett, in that order. 


Keeping my fingers crossed for ya. Had the kids add a special intention prayer for “everyone to be with their families on Christmas “


----------



## bkisel

ceeaton said:


> It's closer than you think, just around the bend to the left. Almost exactly a mile from where the Turkey path intersects with the bike path down below. When we were kids, we used to walk up the path (there was a set of railroad tracks below back then), hike up the path, then go back down. As we encountered weary hikers coming back up, they would ask us what we were doing. We'd volunteer that we were hiking back down because once wasn't enough. Of course we'd walk back up the tracks to our cabin and a cool drink or two. As a kid we'd enjoy the looks on their faces. Misleading adults was always fun for some reason...



Craig, I don't recall the trail being closed last year or the year before. Is this something new?


----------



## Boatboy24

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Sorry, I hear The Alamo and think of 3 things. PeeWee, Ozzy Osborne, and Davey Crockett, in that order.



Careful, AJ. You're dating yourself.


----------



## mainshipfred

Took me years to train my honey to be able to look ‘through’ the crud and see the potential. It took many fights, tears, long nights crunching $$ numbers, 3 realtors and 2 postponements. But I was adamant. And now she’s excited for the ride. (She’s gonna hate me during- but love me after)[/QUOTE]

Many years ago, probably 30, while house hunting I saw an old farm house I fell in love with. It was on 10 arces had bee hives and a small orchard of some kind. The house was old but in very nice condition. The property was lacking in maintenance so the curb appeal wasn't there. My wife didn't like the fact there were no neighbors, on a 2 lane winding road and was terrified there might be snakes. I think it was going for $150,000.00. Probably 10 years ago directly across the road a subdivision of multi million dollar houses was built on small lots. We could have made a killing.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Careful, AJ. You're dating yourself.



No, Pee-Wee was dating himself! (In public, that was the problem!)


----------



## bkisel

sour_grapes said:


> No, Pee-Wee was dating himself! (In public, that was the problem!)



Oh to be young enough not to have gotten it.


----------



## ceeaton

bkisel said:


> Craig, I don't recall the trail being closed last year or the year before. Is this something new?


Never remember it being closed, but we rarely are up there any later than early November, unless it was (many) years ago when we visited Grandma in Wellsboro. They probably do it so they don't have to send a team down to extract someone who fell, wouldn't want to do that path when it was icy for sure.


----------



## Johnd

My long time friend and I bought 625 acres of hunting land 6 years ago. We invested blood, sweat and tears into the endeavor. Spring plantings, fall plantings, soil samples and amendments, counless hours of work on heavy equipment, planting trees, building roads and stands, culling inferior genetics, passing on promising young bucks, harvesting does to maintain ratios, and finally, FINALLY, it paid off. Don’t get me wrong, we’ve taken some nice deer, but this is the best to date. This old 235 pound WD Ranch stud slipped up yesterday and came out 5 minutes before legal shooting time expired. I’ve shot bigger deer, but this is our place, and I’m thrilled!!


----------



## Ajmassa

Boatboy24 said:


> Careful, AJ. You're dating yourself.



Lol. Really? Or do you mean dating younger?PeeWee is 80s. And i was an 80’s kid. 34 is likely less than the WMT average age but still requires big boy pants. Handling business and providing for my family is my life. With the added pressure of hoping I don’t screw up these crucial developmental years. Still haven’t received the handbook yet 



mainshipfred said:


> My wife didn't like the fact there were no neighbors, on a 2 lane winding road and was terrified there might be snakes. I think it was going for $150,000.00. Probably 10 years ago directly across the road a subdivision of multi million dollar houses was built on small lots. We could have made a killing.


Totally understand that feeling. Too many woulda/coulda/shoulda’s. Told her we need to ‘get comfortable being uncomfortable’. Days quickly turn into years. I’m an eternal optimist (she calls me a dreamer lol). And she balances us out with her cautionary ways. But I got her on board stressing the big picture. Gonna teach her a little thing about sweat equity!



sour_grapes said:


> No, Pee-Wee was dating himself! (In public, that was the problem!)


Yet he survived the scandal and is revered by my generation. The Harvey Weinstein/Matt Lauers of the world should have taken notes on how to step over the line of decency. Not bellyflop across it.


----------



## AkTom




----------



## Ajmassa

That deer represents the fruits of your labor. I would think that’s one of the most satisfying feelings. Nice job — on everything!

We banged out the last few listing showings today. Our #1 stayed at #1. 
It’s definitely grape vines on the arbor. Of the 4 multitrunked vines, 3 are grape and the front left corner is honeysuckle (according to next door neighbor. Said he enjoyed the humming birds it brought)
House empty for 4 yrs. these vines are obviously a project I welcome with open arms. I’ll be looking into it further once the home becomes more of a reality. Along with about 150 other projects! 20’x23’ basement didn’t even need negotiating. She knows how much designing and building a wineroom/cellar means to me. (As long as she gets her walk-in closet and custom kitchen that is) Plus there’s no shortage of extra space (at least for us) Bring it on I say! 
Backyard is huge (to a city boy) with plenty of room for vegetables, the vines, extra large shed, new dog etc... you can see in the pics an old jacked up brick oven I assume—just begging to be restored to greatness. Endless possibilities here. 
But 1st order of business would be replacing all the exposed copper stolen from the basement!


----------



## ceeaton

Johnd said:


> View attachment 45048
> My long time friend and I bought 625 acres of hunting land 6 years ago. We invested blood, sweat and tears into the endeavor. Spring plantings, fall plantings, soil samples and amendments, counless hours of work on heavy equipment, planting trees, building roads and stands, culling inferior genetics, passing on promising young bucks, harvesting does to maintain ratios, and finally, FINALLY, it paid off. Don’t get me wrong, we’ve taken some nice deer, but this is the best to date. This old 235 pound WD Ranch stud slipped up yesterday and came out 5 minutes before legal shooting time expired. I’ve shot bigger deer, but this is our place, and I’m thrilled!!


John, that's one beautiful buck. Nice to see you can finally reap the rewards of your hard labor. Now you've got to get your boy out there and let him bring one home like that! I can imagine what New Years Eve dinner will be, maybe some venison tenderloin marinated in your best red wine! Yum!

(Edit: and may I add, that looks like one well fed healthy buck for sure!)


----------



## ceeaton

Received a disk today in the mail. The older Son's official AF picture. He looks a little "surly" to me, but I guess I'd look that way after eight weeks of following a bunch of orders.

Edit: I curious to see if that is a pre-tied tie, or did he actually learn to tie one. He had no interest in learning that when he was here with us.

On further review, his demeanor could stem with the fact that he always hated to get "dressed up".


----------



## dralarms

Thank him for his service. And that is a tied tie. They don't allow clip on ties until you get to the regular air force.


----------



## Ajmassa

dralarms said:


> Thank him for his service. And that is a tied tie. They don't allow clip on ties until you get to the regular air force.



I think means did someone else tie it though. My old high school trick. Tied my tie on 1st day of school, used same knot all year long.


----------



## Stressbaby

Cool looking moon this morning


----------



## bkisel

He only looks young to me...[Could I have possibly looked that young 55 years ago (almost to the day) when I graduated Marine Corps boot camp? ]


----------



## geek

Short 3 day trip to the DR, coming back home...


----------



## bkisel

geek said:


> Short 3 day trip to the DR, coming back home...



Very nice. Did you use your cell phone to take those photos?


----------



## Boatboy24

Have you bought property down there yet, @geek ?


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Have you bought property down there yet, @geek ?



I have an apartment which I'll be selling and also a small lot. 
This trip was to bring my mom from FL to DR so she can stay there for a couple of months.



bkisel said:


> Very nice. Did you use your cell phone to take those photos?


Yes.


----------



## jswordy

Ajmassa5983 said:


> That deer represents the fruits of your labor. I would think that’s one of the most satisfying feelings. Nice job — on everything!
> 
> We banged out the last few listing showings today. Our #1 stayed at #1.
> It’s definitely grape vines on the arbor. Of the 4 multitrunked vines, 3 are grape and the front left corner is honeysuckle (according to next door neighbor. Said he enjoyed the humming birds it brought)
> House empty for 4 yrs. these vines are obviously a project I welcome with open arms. I’ll be looking into it further once the home becomes more of a reality. Along with about 150 other projects! 20’x23’ basement didn’t even need negotiating. She knows how much designing and building a wineroom/cellar means to me. (As long as she gets her walk-in closet and custom kitchen that is) Plus there’s no shortage of extra space (at least for us) Bring it on I say!
> Backyard is huge (to a city boy) with plenty of room for vegetables, the vines, extra large shed, new dog etc... you can see in the pics an old jacked up brick oven I assume—just begging to be restored to greatness. Endless possibilities here.
> But 1st order of business would be replacing all the exposed copper stolen from the basement!
> View attachment 45052
> View attachment 45053
> View attachment 45054
> View attachment 45055
> View attachment 45056
> View attachment 45057
> View attachment 45058
> View attachment 45059
> View attachment 45060
> View attachment 45061



Your brick oven may actually be a '50s or '60s era barbecue, back when there was a huge fad to put those in back yards. It all looks great, all the right things wrong. Just wanted to post a word of encouragement. Our first house was abandoned for 3 years. Doors left open, people had partied in it, a mess. I worked 6 months to get it redone inside just so we could move in. We doubled our money on that property. Good things come to those who know what to do and are willing to do it themselves. Best of luck.


----------



## bkisel

My puppy Sadie likes to bark at the deer that we'll often find feeding alongside the dirt road leading to our sub-division...


----------



## ibglowin

Our new best friend on the lanai each morning. A White-rumped Shama. Quite the songbird!


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Our new best friend on the lanai each morning. A White-rumped Shama. Quite the songbird!


I'm not suggesting you compromise the bird, but those tail feathers would make some interesting hackle on a dry fly!


----------



## bkisel

ibglowin said:


> Our new best friend on the lanai each morning. A White-rumped Shama. Quite the songbird!



If you had asked us to guess that's exactly what I would have said!


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> I'm not suggesting you compromise the bird, but those tail feathers would make some interesting hackle on a dry fly!



The googler tells me that this is an invasive species, so I say "Compromise away!" 

And I agree with Bill K, that was on the tip of my tongue (although I thought for a moment that it might have been a White-crowned shama. (Yeah, right!  )


----------



## olusteebus

The Elf was not on the shelf and Emmielou found it. She claims that the Elf was hollering at her. We didn't hear anything. My wife has subsequently put the Elf where it belongs - on a shelf!


----------



## dcbrown73

dcbrown73 said:


> My latest work.
> 
> This is The Pleiades, AKA Messier 45 (M45), or AKA The Seven Sisters.
> 
> It's a star cluster located in the constellation Taurus not far from the Constellation of Orion. It is visible to the naked eye.
> 
> This consist of about two hours of total exposure combined together. It was actually (24) five minute images images take with six different filters (luminance (clear), Red, Green, and Blue) Then combined into a single RGB color image.
> 
> It has two pixel column artifacts I need to fix by reprocessing it near the bottom right.



Yesterday I received a request from the Astronomical Society of France. They want my Pleiades image (in quoted message above) to grace the cover of their January magazine! 

Wow! I've never been published before! (well, outside of the Westport Astronomical Society's (my astronomy club) Astronomy calendar)


----------



## ibglowin

Yesterdays hiking destination.......... 

Hanakapiai Falls.


----------



## bkisel

Looking it up though only two miles from the beach it reads like a hike with a bit of a challenge. Even small stream crossings can be challenging even for younger and more experienced hikers.


----------



## ibglowin

Toughest 1.8 mile hike I have ever done. Up and down, switchbacks along the coast with drop-offs that are literally "to die for" in places........ Toss in most of the trail is strewn with large rocks and spots where the trail is very muddy/slick from small streams running over the trail and you have a real ball buster. My feet (bottom) and quads are killing me this morning. Looks to be an "Aleve" and pool/hot tub kind of day today while doing some laundry. 







bkisel said:


> Looking it up though only two miles from the beach it reads like a hike with a bit of a challenge. Even small stream crossings can be challenging even for younger and more experienced hikers.


----------



## sour_grapes

bkisel said:


> Looking it up though only two miles from the beach it reads like a hike with a bit of a challenge. Even small stream crossings can be challenging even for younger and more experienced hikers.





ibglowin said:


> Toughest 1.8 mile hike I have ever done. Up and down, switchbacks along the coast with drop-offs that are literally "to die for" in places........ Toss in most of the trail is strewn with large rocks and spots where the trail is very muddy/slick from small streams running over the trail and you have a real ball buster. My feet (bottom) and quads are killing me this morning. Looks to be an "Alleve" and pool/hot tub kind of day today while doing some laundry.



I'll vouch for Mike. I have done that hike twice, 15 years apart. It was quite challenging even when I was 20 years younger than I am today!


----------



## geek

Where’s that Mike?


----------



## ibglowin

So much for taking a day off. LOL Our BFF's we are traveling with wanted to hike to the "Queens Bath" which is only about a mile from where we are staying here in Princeville. This place has taken about 40 lives so far. Best time to actually get into the water is during the Summer months. Attached is a snap of what we saw this morning and then some web pics I grabbed for comparison. Beautiful but deadly spot.


----------



## ibglowin

Hawaiian Triathlon yesterday. Kayaked 2.5 miles up the Wailua river. Beached the kayaks. Hiked one mile to the Wailua falls (Fantasy Island) Swam in the Wailua falls pool, ate lunch at the falls then hiked and kayaked back to the starting point. No rest for the wicked in Kauai. Last pic is of course Mrs. IB relaxing in the falls pool........


----------



## Johnd

A rare occurrence in South Louisiana, but this is the scene today. Wine room is at 53 F, despite the thermostat being set at 55F, another rarity......


----------



## Boatboy24

It's coming here soon.


----------



## geek

and up here too....


----------



## ceeaton

Johnd said:


> A rare occurrence in South Louisiana, but this is the scene today. Wine room is at 53 F, despite the thermostat being set at 55F, another rarity......


Well, more wine diamonds! You officially have more snow that we've received this year, and I think this storm is far enough East of us that we'll just get a few flakes (nothing that head-n-shoulders can't take care of). My Son did some Facetime with us last night and said just East of them in Northeast Texas it was snowing pretty good. He won't have to worry about that after mid-January, he'll be going to Eglin AFB in Florida for 1/2 a year or so. Nice timing on that move!


----------



## Johnd

ceeaton said:


> Well, more wine diamonds! You officially have more snow that we've received this year, and I think this storm is far enough East of us that we'll just get a few flakes (nothing that head-n-shoulders can't take care of). My Son did some Facetime with us last night and said just East of them in Northeast Texas it was snowing pretty good. He won't have to worry about that after mid-January, he'll be going to Eglin AFB in Florida for 1/2 a year or so. Nice timing on that move!



I was a little north of here this morning taking some folks on a quail hunt, in the snow, how cool, right? Well it was a first and very enjoyable and beautiful, but we did end up a little wet and chilly from the snow that melted on us, but it was quite an experience. The drive home was uncharted territory for most as well, lots of big rigs, cars and trucks wrecked on the interstate, was happy to be home safe.


----------



## ibglowin

In Kauai!



geek said:


> Where’s that Mike?


----------



## ibglowin

Is this Arizona? No, its Kauai! 

Contrary to popular belief, the Rooster is not the State bird of Hawaii!


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Contrary to popular belief, the Rooster is not the State bird of Hawaii!



Silly Nene!


----------



## AkTom




----------



## skyfire322

I was going through my summer vacation photos and came across this one. I miss it there!


----------



## sour_grapes

skyfire322 said:


> I was going through my summer vacation photos and came across this one. I miss it there! View attachment 45192



Tuscany?


----------



## skyfire322

sour_grapes said:


> Tuscany?


Calistoga, actually! This was taken at Castello di Amorosa


----------



## bkisel

Photo taken a few miles from where Craig's (aka @ceeaton ) cabin is located. Natural spring was running out the hillside but then water was freezing on the twigs and moss. Looked better in person but since I've not uploaded a photo in awhile you guys will just have to indulge me...


----------



## ceeaton

bkisel said:


> Photo taken a few miles from where Craig's (aka @ceeaton ) cabin is located. Natural spring was running out the hillside but then water was freezing on the twigs and moss. Looked better in person but since I've not uploaded a photo in awhile you guys will just have to indulge me...


Okay, I give. There are a gazillion springs around that area (helps when you have a 1000+ foot vertical drop within a few hundred yards of horizontal distance), where is that one, the side our cabin is on or the rails to trails side? The ice forming up the stems is quite interesting, image looks good to me, so I can imagine in person was something more special.


----------



## bkisel

ceeaton said:


> Okay, I give. There are a gazillion springs around that area (helps when you have a 1000+ foot vertical drop within a few hundred yards of horizontal distance), where is that one, the side our cabin is on or the rails to trails side? The ice forming up the stems is quite interesting, image looks good to me, so I can imagine in person was something more special.



You're certainly right about there being a lot of springs in our neck of the woods. This small one happens to be on the Rails to Trails just North of Coltons Point before you get to the Route 6 overpass.


----------



## ceeaton

bkisel said:


> You're certainly right about there being a lot of springs in our neck of the woods. This small one happens to be on the Rails to Trails just North of Coltons Point before you get to the Route 6 overpass.


Okay, I have an idea where you took that picture.

Now that I look at the image closer, I realize my eyes were playing tricks on me. Looked like the ice was forming from the base of the "stems" but in reality those are like stalactites, not a stalagmite. Shows how ones perspective can skew reality!


----------



## bkisel

ceeaton said:


> Okay, I have an idea where you took that picture.
> 
> Now that I look at the image closer, I realize my eyes were playing tricks on me. Looked like the ice was forming from the base of the "stems" but in reality those are like stalactites, not a stalagmite. Shows how ones perspective can skew reality!



To me kinda resembles a non-squiggly Jackson Pollock painting. Whatever... it got me to stop and snap a photo and then post it here.


----------



## ceeaton

bkisel said:


> To me kinda resembles a non-squiggly Jackson Pollock painting. Whatever... it got me to stop and snap a photo and then post it here.


I could see where you would see that. If the canvas was at an angle and you dripped the paint at the top, it would run down and mimic the "icicles" in your non-painted image.

I learn so much on this forum. You are now my designated "art history" professor!


----------



## ibglowin

Headed back to the mainland yesterday. Hard to leave 75 and sunny every day. We had a 20 min shower the last night but other than that not a drop of rain the whole week. As luck would have it they had a Costco about a mile from the Airport in Lihue and we stocked up on groceries and lots of the prepared foods that all you do is toss in the oven. Dinner out every night would have cost a small fortune. Ate out lunch most days and one night in Hanalei Bay.


----------



## ibglowin

Was fun watching all the big birds take off and land today from LAX while we waited for our SWA 737 short bus to take us back to NM. This Asiana Airlines was easily the biggest thing we saw out the window. Massive thing for sure.


----------



## jswordy

Cabela's had a $79.95 trail camera on sale for $24.99 on Cyber Monday, so I got one. Testing it out in backyard to make sure it worked. I now have it set up on the back of the place. Hope to see a big buck when I next check it. I'll keep ya posted.


----------



## bkisel

I'm hoping to get a trail cam for Christmas.


----------



## ibglowin

Forgot to post these last week. While out for lunch on Friday we had a bonafide "movie star" sighting I spose......... Was in a little shop looking at some spices and heard the unmistakeable voice of Nathan Fillion from "Castle" fame recently and Firefly (SciFi fame). Did not bother him for autograph or selfie. Not my style. Still kinda cool run in....


----------



## olusteebus

jswordy said:


> Cabela's had a $79.95 trail camera on sale for $24.99 on Cyber Monday, so I got one. Testing it out in backyard to make sure it worked. I now have it set up on the back of the place. Hope to see a big buck when I next check it. I'll keep ya posted. View attachment 45294
> View attachment 45295
> View attachment 45296



I would not let my cat out when there are opossums around. Better get it inside!


----------



## olusteebus

A photo taken of a friends back yard northeast of Birmingham, Alabama. I lived on a lake just below this lake and also had a beautiful view. I miss it.


----------



## olusteebus

This is the Santa Fe River as it passes through O'leno State Park south of Lake City Florida. The strange thing about this is that the river drops out of site into the ground just a few hundred feet from there. It re-emerges over three miles south into a big pool and then flows into the Suwannee River





1


----------



## JohnT

ibglowin said:


> Did not bother him for autograph or selfie. Not my style. Still kinda cool run in....




Indulge me here folks....

I have this shirt that my wife gave me. It is a polo shirt with the NASA meatball on it. It also had "Goddard flight Institute " written on it. This is a Maryland NASA think tank.

I once wore this shirt on a plane only to have the flight attendant point to it and say "Do you work for NASA?".

Well, I did not want to lie, but I did not want to tell the truth either. So, I did the next best thing. I looked her straight in the eye and said "I'm sorry Ma'am, but I just can't talk about it.". She nodded and, in a very shy fashion, offered me a free drink. 

With this experience in mind, here comes my brush with fame. Once, when I was down in Tampa, I was at a Titanic museum exhibit. I was looking at a video demonstration, when I felt a tug on my sleeve.

I looked down to see this little old lady who was pointing at my shirt.

"Do you work for NASA?" she asked. 

Learning from past experience, and thinking that I would be giving "Edna" something to talk about when playing canasta with the girls back at the condo, I gave my now standard response of "I'm sorry Ma'am, I just can't talk about it".

Then she did something rather unexpected. She looked me in the eye, nodded and said.. "I more than understand. My Husband has worked for NASA for years.". She then pulled her husband over. 

It was Buzz Aldrin.

Buzz had a rather annoyed look on his face, almost as if to say to his wife "How many times must I tell you to NOT POINT ME OUT IN PUBLIC????".

I am happy to say that, although star struck" I did the respectable and polite thing. I leaned into Buzz, and said very quietly "I am a true admirer of your work. Enjoy the exhibit.". I then simply walked away and let him be.

At the end of the exhibit, I was leaning against a wall waiting for the Mrs to come out of the bathroom. I looked to my left only to see Buzz doing the same thing. 

This time he leaned into me and said "how about I sign that shirt". Stunned, I said "sure". I borrowed a black sharpie and he put a big autograph across the back. It is not one of my prized possessions.

Respect and class is a two way street I guess.


----------



## jswordy

olusteebus said:


> I would not let my cat out when there are opossums around. Better get it inside!



We have 7 yard cats, all feral. I have not seen a possum around since they showed up.

We got none of that snow y'all did in Birmingham. Dammit. I would have liked to have a snow day!  Beautiful pic.


----------



## jswordy

Here's my Dad (left) and my Uncle Phil at a party for their 90th birthdays. Uncle Phil's is 12/10 and Dad's is 12/11. They've been friends since high school. They enlisted in the Army together in WW II, and if I recall correctly were both on the same troop transport ship en route to Japan, probably to be part of a conventional assault that would have been bad and may have killed them both. Midway, they learned of the A-bombs at Hiroshima and Nagasaki. They landed as occupying troops. They married sisters. Both retired from International Harvester, Inc. I have many youthful memories of these two working together, to add on to a house or work on expanding or building garages or other projects. Two of the Greatest Generation. Long may they run!


----------



## ibglowin

They both look great for 90!



jswordy said:


> View attachment 45313
> 
> 
> Here's my Dad (left) and my Uncle Phil at a party for their 90th birthdays. Uncle Phil's is 12/10 and Dad's is 12/11. They've been friends since high school. They enlisted in the Army together in WW II, and if I recall correctly were both on the same troop transport ship en route to Japan, probably to be part of a conventional assault that would have been bad and may have killed them both. Midway, they learned of the A-bombs at Hiroshima and Nagasaki. They landed as occupying troops. They married sisters. Both retired from International Harvester, Inc. I have many youthful memories of these two working together, to add on to a house or work on expanding or building garages or other projects. Two of the Greatest Generation. Long may they run!


----------



## geek

Great history Jim.


----------



## bkisel

Heck, they'd look pretty good for 70!

[I was twice stationed in Japan (Atsugi & Iwakuni), What an adventure that was for a young Marine!]


----------



## geek

I bet you met a couple young Japanese girls Bill... [emoji4]


----------



## bkisel

geek said:


> I bet you met a couple young Japanese girls Bill... [emoji4]



Yes, at Iwakuni my second Japanese duty station which was after our outfit (VMFA-542) left Vietnam to disband and then reform. Atsugi Japan and Okinawa was all about getting ready to deploy to Vietnam. I did manage to get to Tokyo for a day and a night while at Atsugi.







http://www.mcasiwakuni.marines.mil/


----------



## sour_grapes

My new knife came in! 

A few years ago (~5 years), I switched from German knives to thinnner, sharper, Japanese knives. At that time, I bought Shun Classic knives, which are relatively well-regarded, but ~entry-level, Japanese knives. I just treated myself to a new chef's knife, which is even way thinner than the Shun. The aficionados of Japanese knives call this very thin style of knife "lasers." I took my first test drive this evening. Man, this thing just _glides_ through food. You can almost not tell when you hit the food, as there is almost no resistance! So far, I like it!
One of the pix below shows the spines of three knives, for comparison: German, Shun Classic, and the new Takamura.


----------



## vernsgal

jswordy said:


> View attachment 45313
> 
> 
> Here's my Dad (left) and my Uncle Phil at a party for their 90th birthdays. Uncle Phil's is 12/10 and Dad's is 12/11. They've been friends since high school. They enlisted in the Army together in WW II, and if I recall correctly were both on the same troop transport ship en route to Japan, probably to be part of a conventional assault that would have been bad and may have killed them both. Midway, they learned of the A-bombs at Hiroshima and Nagasaki. They landed as occupying troops. They married sisters. Both retired from International Harvester, Inc. I have many youthful memories of these two working together, to add on to a house or work on expanding or building garages or other projects. Two of the Greatest Generation. Long may they run!


I never would have guessed they were 90!


----------



## AkTom

Me and my scruffy mutt Jerry.


----------



## bkisel

AkTom said:


> Me and my scruffy mutt Jerry.



I'm sorry... Who did you say the scruffy one was?


----------



## AkTom

Hard to say some days...


----------



## sour_grapes

It was 14F last night, and I had to shovel snow last night and again this AM. Hence, I am wistfully thinking about some days in the seemingly distant past.....


----------



## jswordy

bkisel said:


> Heck, they'd look pretty good for 70!
> 
> [I was twice stationed in Japan (Atsugi & Iwakuni), What an adventure that was for a young Marine!]




It has been 70+ years and my Dad can still speak Japanese.


----------



## Boatboy24

Did pretty well at the office White Elephant gift exchange today.


----------



## bkisel

jswordy said:


> It has been 70+ years and my Dad can still speak Japanese.



That's awesome. My guess is your Dad has an aptitude for picking up new languages. I never learned the language but did pick up a few phrases that were a big help in getting around off base.


----------



## vernsgal

Off topic...

Our lil man has just turned 2. Will be seeing him and his sister next week! Grandbabies should have to live closer...maybe


----------



## JohnT

AkTom said:


> Me and my scruffy mutt Jerry.



A dog on your one hand, a glass of something good in your other hand, and a nice comfy place to sit. 

ONE OF LIFE'S GREAT MOMENTS!!!

There is a pic of me floating around. I have Duke (at 6 weeks) in one hand, a glass of wine in the other, all while reclining in my old laze-e-boy, so I know of what I speak... 

Give dat dawg a bone!


----------



## vernsgal

Christmas decor in our home now..


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Amanda660

Just finished the "label" job on all the wine & beer for my sons (youngest of four) wedding on 1 Jan 2018 - which they wanted to pay for themselves. It was a lot of work but in the end we SAVED "them" so much money (meaning zero dollars) making the wine & beer ourselves plus added a nice family touch. I also got delegated the cake and bringing the meat & the smoking of said meat sooooooo it might be a little questionable how I'll look come ceremony time but they are wicked proud they are putting on a wedding without spending a lot sooooooo I'm just smiling and having fun. Their
wedding card may just say "You are welcome". Ha!


----------



## Runningwolf




----------



## geek

Nice pics


----------



## olusteebus

Dined at McDonalds last night. Paired this with a nice, semi dry Apple Blossom


----------



## bkisel

I remember Boone's Farm Apple Wine being a very popular wine back in the "Hippie" haydays.


----------



## sour_grapes

sour_grapes said:


> My new knife came in!
> 
> A few years ago (~5 years), I switched from German knives to thinnner, sharper, Japanese knives. At that time, I bought Shun Classic knives, which are relatively well-regarded, but ~entry-level, Japanese knives. I just treated myself to a new chef's knife, which is even way thinner than the Shun. The aficionados of Japanese knives call this very thin style of knife "lasers." I took my first test drive this evening. Man, this thing just _glides_ through food. You can almost not tell when you hit the food, as there is almost no resistance! So far, I like it!
> One of the pix below shows the spines of three knives, for comparison: German, Shun Classic, and the new Takamura.
> 
> View attachment 45330
> View attachment 45331




Well, I suppose it had to happen. I was dicing onions for dinner today. As I said above, the new knife just _glides_ through food! Unfortunately, it just glides through whatever it encounters.

Yes, I sliced off a mm or two of the tip of my thumb and thumbnail. I barely even felt it! Very clean cut. It is, thankfully, not a serious wound, but it will take a while to heal (since it is not just a slice). Yikes, that thing is scary sharp.


----------



## mainshipfred

bkisel said:


> I remember Boone's Farm Apple Wine being a very popular wine back in the "Hippie" haydays.



Strawberry Hill is what I remember.


----------



## JohnT

Well,

At leat it is not Welch's.. 

OOOPS, Sorry! Boones Farm with nuggets, Welch's with PB Sanwiches.

(sorry, I know @Julie will send me to the corner for this one.)


----------



## dcbrown73

olusteebus said:


> Dined at McDonalds last night. Paired this with a nice, semi dry Apple BlossomView attachment 45380
> View attachment 45381



I've always said I like to Wine and Dine the ladies. 

Boon's and a Big Mac.


----------



## dcbrown73

sour_grapes said:


> Well, I suppose it had to happen. I was dicing onions for dinner today. As I said above, the new knife just _glides_ through food! Unfortunately, it just glides through whatever it encounters.
> 
> Yes, I sliced off a mm or two of the tip of my thumb and thumbnail. I barely even felt it! Very clean cut. It is, thankfully, not a serious wound, but it will take a while to heal (since it is not just a slice). Yikes, that thing is scary sharp.
> 
> View attachment 45409



Cutting glove!


----------



## sour_grapes

dcbrown73 said:


> Cutting glove!



Now you tell me!!


----------



## dcbrown73

sour_grapes said:


> Now you tell me!!



When I bought my first set of really nice knives, I cut myself the first time i used it. My GF uses the knives and cuts her self at least once a month, but refuses to use the gloves I have.


----------



## bkisel

Past few days or so I've been taking puppy hikes around the area where Craig (aka @ceeaton) has his cabin. Believe, in the second photo, Craig's cabin is the one on the right...


----------



## Kraffty

sour_grapes said:


> Well, I suppose it had to happen. I was dicing onions for dinner today. As I said above, the new knife just _glides_ through food! Unfortunately, it just glides through whatever it encounters.
> 
> Yes, I sliced off a mm or two of the tip of my thumb and thumbnail. I barely even felt it! Very clean cut. It is, thankfully, not a serious wound, but it will take a while to heal (since it is not just a slice). Yikes, that thing is scary sharp.
> 
> View attachment 45409


Unlike the german knives, I guess they demand respect right out of the gate. Glad it wasn't a more serious wound.
Mike


----------



## ceeaton

bkisel said:


> Past few days or so I've been taking puppy hikes around the area where Craig (aka @ceeaton) has his cabin. Believe, in the second photo, Craig's cabin is the one on the right...


Bill, thanks for the photos. Yes, our cabin is on the right with the Isle of Man sign on it. I'm amazed the water is at a "normal" height. Usually by this time of the year, ice is covering the whole creek since the flow is reduced. Thanks for sharing!

I see you did the Barbour Rock trail and the rails to trails hikes. That's a lot of hiking for one day!

If you are down there a lot, I should probably just give you a set of keys. That way you can get some water for the "puppy" and a beverage for you (mind you, during the warmer months. No water or beverages up there now, except maybe some whiskey in one of the cabinets).


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> Yes, our cabin is on the right with the Isle of Man sign on it.



Are you a Manx? Or is it a play on something like "Man Cave"?


----------



## Johny99

First snow today. The thought of getting out the tractor to plow has me thinking of November in Belize this is dawn from the terrace of the condo we rented and to think the neighbors spend all winter there.....


----------



## JohnT

sour_grapes said:


> Well, I suppose it had to happen. I was dicing onions for dinner today. As I said above, the new knife just _glides_ through food! Unfortunately, it just glides through whatever it encounters.
> 
> Yes, I sliced off a mm or two of the tip of my thumb and thumbnail. I barely even felt it! Very clean cut. It is, thankfully, not a serious wound, but it will take a while to heal (since it is not just a slice). Yikes, that thing is scary sharp.



I have always been told, when slicing and dicing, always look at your fingers and not the food.


----------



## bkisel

sour_grapes said:


> Well, I suppose it had to happen. I was dicing onions for dinner today. As I said above, the new knife just _glides_ through food! Unfortunately, it just glides through whatever it encounters.
> 
> Yes, I sliced off a mm or two of the tip of my thumb and thumbnail. I barely even felt it! Very clean cut. It is, thankfully, not a serious wound, but it will take a while to heal (since it is not just a slice). Yikes, that thing is scary sharp.



Ya know this is a post a photo thread. Where's the photo of your sliced finger? How do we know this really happened? 

Joking aside... Did you have to make a trip to the emergency room? Are any of your activities curtailed until it heals some?


----------



## bkisel

ceeaton said:


> Bill, thanks for the photos. Yes, our cabin is on the right with the Isle of Man sign on it. I'm amazed the water is at a "normal" height. Usually by this time of the year, ice is covering the whole creek since the flow is reduced. Thanks for sharing!
> 
> I see you did the Barbour Rock trail and the rails to trails hikes. That's a lot of hiking for one day!
> 
> If you are down there a lot, I should probably just give you a set of keys. That way you can get some water for the "puppy" and a beverage for you (mind you, during the warmer months. No water or beverages up there now, except maybe some whiskey in one of the cabinets).



I noticed this time out that just North of your place the canyon rim is higher and jutted with some type of red craggy rock formations. Man, did any of that stuff ever break loose and close your road? [I should have snapped and posted a picture so others could appreciate what I'm talking about.]


----------



## sour_grapes

bkisel said:


> Joking aside... Did you have to make a trip to the emergency room? Are any of your activities curtailed until it heals some?



Thanks for asking. No ER visit needed. It really wasn't too bad. Just a little trim!  The "open spot" at the end of my thumb where it was bloody is maybe 1/4" diameter, maybe a bit less even. I just put a bandaid on it. No curtailment of activities, but it is a pain to try to keep the bandaid dry.


----------



## sour_grapes

And the problem is....?


----------



## jswordy

bkisel said:


> That's awesome. My guess is your Dad has an aptitude for picking up new languages. I never learned the language but did pick up a few phrases that were a big help in getting around off base.



He was Japan's version of Sgt. Bilko!  His schtick was to buy up supplies at the PX like nylon stockings, makeup, soaps, etc., and then run them out to the smaller islands where the rich lived and were short on such luxuries. Women there would snap them up. Got to be so popular he was paying the PX guy to divert some stuff and set it aside for him. He said he was in demand among the rich women, without further elaboration. LOL. There is nothing like profit to make a man learn a language.  He said when he shipped back, he left so much scrip behind on the island, it was unbelievable. They would only let them convert so much of it at a time to US currency. Try as he might, he could not get that whole job done.


----------



## jswordy

I set the trail cam up for a week in this funnel area near my back pasture. I left the sedge grass grow there this year and I knew there would be deer. But I did not realize how much of a deer interstate highway it was! Got 44 shots, the ones with deer were mostly of does. Two bucks showed. I never see bucks in daylight, only does, so was glad to see them. Here are the best. It is now set up in a different area, and I'll check again Saturday.


----------



## bkisel

jswordy said:


> I set the trail cam up for a week in this funnel area near my back pasture. I left the sedge grass grow there this year and I knew there would be deer. But I did not realize how much of a deer interstate highway it was! Got 44 shots, the ones with deer were mostly of does. Two bucks showed. I never see bucks in daylight, only does, so was glad to see them. Here are the best. It is now set up in a different area, and I'll check again Saturday.



I think one of my Christmas presents this year will be a trail/game camera. I hope to be sharing game photos with you soon.


----------



## ceeaton

bkisel said:


> I noticed this time out that just North of your place the canyon rim is higher and jutted with some type of red craggy rock formations. Man, did any of that stuff ever break loose and close your road? [I should have snapped and posted a picture so others could appreciate what I'm talking about.]


 Yes. Take notice to the large rock just upstream from the foot bridge in your image. Before the bridge or cabins were there, but relatives that passed long ago would never venture down there because of that. Are these the rocks you are talking about? I could leave this earth in a worse way...at least i know I'd be happy at the time.


----------



## bkisel

ceeaton said:


> Yes. Take notice to the large rock just under the foot bridge in your image. Before the bridge or cabins were there, but relatives that passed long ago would never venture down there because of that. Are these the rocks you are talking about? I could leave this earth in a worse way...at least i know I'd be happy at the time.



I believe they might be the same rocks but in the lighting I had the other morning they looked reddish brown.


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> Are you a Manx? Or is it a play on something like "Man Cave"?


Yes, but only a small portion, I think maybe one sixteenth at most, more likely less. Notice the image on opposite ends of the sign in Bill's image. The image from the Isle of Man flag was incorporated into the sign by I think one of my great aunts.
Edit: added an image with a better view of the sign.


----------



## sour_grapes

Yeah, I recognized the triskelion right away! 

My favorite form of chicken is a leg/thigh quarter, which I usually bake in a cast-iron frying pan. A friend used to live with us, and my biggest cast-iron pan (10") is just big enough to fit 3 leg/thigh quarters, but only if they are all the "same leg" (i.e., the chickens' left leg or their right leg). The legs would then nicely fit into the pan the way they do in a triskelion (or Isle of Man or Sicilian flag). When I bought the quarters, I would always have to specify to the confused young counter attendant that I needed 3 of the same legs. "Huh!?"


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> Yeah, I recognized the triskelion right away!
> 
> My favorite form of chicken is a leg/thigh quarter, which I usually bake in a cast-iron frying pan. A friend used to live with us, and my biggest cast-iron pan (10") is just big enough to fit 3 leg/thigh quarters, but only if they are all the "same leg" (i.e., the chickens' left leg or their right leg). The legs would then nicely fit into the pan the way they do in a triskelion (or Isle of Man or Sicilian flag). When I bought the quarters, I would always have to specify to the confused young counter attendant that I needed 3 of the same legs. "Huh!?"


That chicken story is a hoot for sure! I knew you'd have the descriptive word on the tip of your tongue. I'll admit I haven't heard that term from any of my relatives, so it will be a good trivia question I can pose when we are opening the place up next Spring, unless my older brother sees this post (guess I'll bet no money they can't come up with the term, I'll offer a chugged beer in place of the money, so it is a win-win situation for me).

Also never realized it was on the Sicilian flag, guess I'll have to look that one up.


----------



## sour_grapes

It must be an island thing! A friend had the Sicilian version tattooed on the small of her back, just 'cause she liked Sicily. I don't get to see that tattoo often enough!  ( <--- edited to clarify: she is an attractive woman, and the only time I see that tattoo is when she wears a bikini!) 

Sicily





Isle of Man


----------



## jswordy

I'm having fun with this trail cam. More deer in a new location. I've got one more spot to set it up for deer, then I will go after small game.


----------



## ceeaton

jswordy said:


> I'm having fun with this trail cam. More deer in a new location. I've got one more spot to set it up for deer, then I will go after small game.


I can see that their might be a bbq hind quarter in your future!


----------



## jswordy

ceeaton said:


> I can see that their might be a bbq hind quarter in your future!



I hope so but it won't be from these. This is the only shooting gets done on the farm.


----------



## AkTom

https://pin.it/ecd23munq35th6
Oops. Tried to put a picture here.


----------



## bkisel

AkTom said:


> https://pin.it/ecd23munq35th6
> Oops. Tried to put a picture here.



Is this the one?
[Copy image address and paste into "Image". (Note: Click image icon which is to the right of Smilie icon)]


----------



## AkTom

Thanks. My sister loves her wine corks in the pot lid handles. The corks don't get hot.


----------



## olusteebus

AkTom said:


> Thanks. My sister loves her wine corks in the pot lid handles. The corks don't get hot.


 I was wondering the purpose. And nice knife holders!


----------



## geek

Merry white everyone [emoji319][emoji320]


----------



## ceeaton

Cold outside, but nice and warm inside!


----------



## geek

And Coco


----------



## Boatboy24

It felt about this fast:


----------



## bkisel

We're waiting for family and friends to arrive around noon. Been busy, mostly my wife, with last minute preparations.


----------



## geek

I guess it’s time to buy some.


----------



## ibglowin

Porterhouse is the better cut out of those two.



geek said:


> I guess it’s time to buy some.


----------



## bkisel

Testing my Christmas gift.. Sorry, that's it. No deer came through last night; at least not within camera range. 
[BTW, will probably be setting up ladder stand or blind in the pines you see over my right shoulder.]


----------



## jswordy

bkisel said:


> Testing my Christmas gift.. Sorry, that's it. No deer came through last night; at least not within camera range.
> [BTW, will probably be setting up ladder stand or blind in the pines you see over my right shoulder.]
> 
> View attachment 45568



Hahaha! Mine seems really awesome at catching pix of me, too! Moultrie! You are not playing around with the cheapos like me. I just ordered a Wildgame Innovations Terra 10MP from Dick's for $40. Be here 1/5. I'll play around with that one, too. Ought to have greater range than my $24 one. Addicting.


----------



## bkisel

jswordy said:


> Hahaha! Mine seems really awesome at catching pix of me, too! Moultrie! You are not playing around with the cheapos like me. I just ordered a Wildgame Innovations Terra 10MP from Dick's for $40. Be here 1/5. I'll play around with that one, too. Ought to have greater range than my $24 one. Addicting.



How many do you have? I'd like to get a few more even if they're cheapies otherwise this one gets moved around more often then I'd like.

I'm having trouble reading the card by just sticking it in the computer slot. PC will sometimes read it and other times not - mostly not. I'm able to hook up the entire camera via USB cable but that of course becomes a pain in the butt. Think I'll set it in a spot and leave it for a week and then see what it captured.

Oh, what capture mode and what time delay are you using with your trail cam? My brother tells me that video mode (mine has 2)) isn't really worth using but that still leaves me with 4 picture modes and 4-5 time delay settings. Sometimes simpler is better.


----------



## ceeaton

bkisel said:


> ...
> 
> I'm having trouble reading the card by just sticking it in the computer slot. PC will sometimes read it and other times not - mostly not. .



Bill, let the card warm up a bit, then wipe off the contacts. You are probably getting some condensation from the SD card being out in the cold, then bringing it into a warm and comparatively humid environment.

And, if you don't mind, you need to smile when within range of the camera...looking a little surly there!


----------



## dcbrown73

As noted previously. The Astronomical Society of France published my Messier 45 (The Pleiades Cluster) image. They said the cover, but it ended up being a full page images within the magazine and I think I'm happier about that because the Pleiades on the cover was miss-mashed with other stuff covering a huge portion of it.

Anyhow, they sent me around seven copies of the January magazine with my picture and they came in today.

It's obviously in French, but the blue square on the right hand page is where I'm credited with the image.


----------



## bkisel

That's awesome David!


----------



## ceeaton

You must be so proud, plus now your world renown! Congratulations on such a nice accomplishment!

(I'd put something in here in French, but I did my time in Spanish)


----------



## bkisel

ceeaton said:


> Bill, let the card warm up a bit, then wipe off the contacts. You are probably getting some condensation from the SD card being out in the cold, then bringing it into a warm and comparatively humid environment.



Thanks Craig. I'll give that a try in about a week. If it still doesn't work then I'll probably invest in an SD to USB reader.


----------



## jswordy

bkisel said:


> How many do you have? I'd like to get a few more even if they're cheapies otherwise this one gets moved around more often then I'd like.
> 
> I'm having trouble reading the card by just sticking it in the computer slot. PC will sometimes read it and other times not - mostly not. I'm able to hook up the entire camera via USB cable but that of course becomes a pain in the butt. Think I'll set it in a spot and leave it for a week and then see what it captured.
> 
> Oh, what capture mode and what time delay are you using with your trail cam? My brother tells me that video mode (mine has 2)) isn't really worth using but that still leaves me with 4 picture modes and 4-5 time delay settings. Sometimes simpler is better.



This one coming to me will make 2. It has a 60 foot range so it ought to be a bit better than my $25 one. I know there's a place for high dollar cameras but I also know that a lot of them get stolen, so I'm sticking to the cheap ones, even on my own place. I know people trespass, so just as soon lose the cheapos.

AFAIK, there is only one setting on this camera. I just set it up and let it go.

Thing about this Wildgame Innovations Terra 10MP that's coming from Dick's Sporting Goods is, they'll ship it to me free. So I have $44 in it with tax. Of course, I'll still have another $20-$30 in card and batteries.

Try to place your camera in edge habitat, facing along the edge, or in funnel areas, like where a woods comes to a point or opens out onto grassland, or near a water feature. If there are fences around, set up perpendicular to the fence.

Also, if your SD card doesn't read well, you can get a USB reader at Wally World for about $10 or so. Card goes in it, it goes in your USB port. That's what I use, since my puter is old. Just collected my camera from its spot from last week. Here's two new shots. I had it set up where a woods opens out onto a pasture. Did not get as many pix as when I had it in the funnel area near a fence. I'm also using my photo editing stuff to crop the pix.

I've now identified three different bucks on my place. I have only ever seen a buck in daylight once and that was a couple years ago. But they are there!


----------



## jswordy

Bill, reading the tech specs it says my Primos Bulletproof is <1.3 seconds trigger speed. It is not adjustable. Shrug. The Wildgame Innovations has sub 1-second shutter speed and a greater range, for about $10 more. Better in every way than what I have - more LEDs, greater range, etc. Primos is 6 MP, Wildgame is 10 MP. Here's a link. I'll post how well it does once it gets here and has a week in the field. https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/...0mp-17wgiutrr10mprswrtch/17wgiutrr10mprswrtch

UNDER EDIT: Looks like the sale is gone now, price up $10.


----------



## jswordy

Figured out who has been going under the yard fence! LOL.


----------



## bkisel

It amazes me what some folks consider fun...  [Taken this morning while out on a short "puppy" hike.]


----------



## ceeaton

bkisel said:


> It amazes me what some folks consider fun...  [Taken this morning while out on a short "puppy" hike.]


It's nice if you catch something and you know the ice under you is a few inches thick. Definitely not thick enough yet down here, our lake just iced over yesterday, I'd imagine about 1/4 to 1/2 inch thick at most.


----------



## Redbird1

bkisel said:


> It amazes me what some folks consider fun...  [Taken this morning while out on a short "puppy" hike.]
> 
> View attachment 45592


Variety is the spice of life. I imagine there are some people who say the same thing about winemaking!


----------



## Kraffty

very cool, nice accomplishment!



dcbrown73 said:


> As noted previously. The Astronomical Society of France published my Messier 45 (The Pleiades Cluster) image. They said the cover, but it ended up being a full page images within the magazine and I think I'm happier about that because the Pleiades on the cover was miss-mashed with other stuff covering a huge portion of it.
> 
> Anyhow, they sent me around seven copies of the January magazine with my picture and they came in today.
> 
> It's obviously in French, but the blue square on the right hand page is where I'm credited with the image.


w


----------



## olusteebus

This is me, my daughter and two granddaughters sitting on the steps of a cabin built by my grandmothers' great grandfather in 1820. It has been moved to a park near Oneonta, Alabama. My grandmother was born in this cabin.


----------



## Kraffty

Rose parade just started. Flyover passes our house a few miles east of Pasadena


----------



## ceeaton

Kraffty said:


> Rose parade just started. Flyover passes our house a few miles east of Pasadena


Thanks for the "heads up", my daughter has been waiting for that to come on here all morning.


----------



## sour_grapes

NO! You should be watching the Mummer's Parade: http://phl17.com/live/ (Livestream of the Mummer's Parade.)


----------



## sour_grapes

Okay, the good part of the parade has started. It is now the String Bands, which are highly choreographed thematic presentations. (Earlier parts were less organized, just more of a party.)

http://phl17.com/live/



sour_grapes said:


> NO! You should be watching the Mummer's Parade: http://phl17.com/live/ (Livestream of the Mummer's Parade.)


----------



## Ajmassa

sour_grapes said:


> NO! You should be watching the Mummer's Parade: http://phl17.com/live/ (Livestream of the Mummer's Parade.)



Gonna be tough to compete with Fralinger this year. 
All the older women in my fam used to all sit there each with their own copies of the daily news with the mummers lineup (all folded the exact same way) watching as they write down their own scoring. Mostly talking trash and arguing throughout. Miss that.


----------



## sour_grapes

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Gonna be tough to compete with Fralinger this year.



Agreed! Some heavyweights up front there. Fralinger put on a good show, as did Quaker City. Aqua was cute, but not gonna knock off Fralinger.


----------



## Ajmassa

sour_grapes said:


> Agreed! Some heavyweights up front there. Fralinger put on a good show, as did Quaker City. Aqua was cute, but not gonna knock off Fralinger.



Ferko taking a swing at king fralinger! Gotta knock em off that high horse


----------



## bkisel

My very first trail cam photo of a deer (bottom right corner). Looks like a six pointer. 
Also, a handful of doe but I won't bother you with those images...
[Most images came out black or were of my dog running around the side yard.]


----------



## olusteebus

Not too far north of me - Waycross ga, at a friends house. Don't get snow around here.


----------



## geek

olusteebus said:


> Not too far north of me - Waycross ga, at a friends house. Don't get snow around here.
> 
> View attachment 45699



Here in CT we’re expecting a blizzard tomorrow...!!


----------



## dcbrown73

geek said:


> Here in CT we’re expecting a blizzard tomorrow...!!



Yes, and as of right now. The office will be open.


----------



## geek

dcbrown73 said:


> Yes, and as of right now. The office will be open.



I work in Shelton but will be working from home for sure.
The thing I hate the most is the wind gusts, making the wind chill feel so cold and using the snow blower a challenge [emoji30]


----------



## dcbrown73

geek said:


> I work in Shelton but will be working from home for sure.
> The thing I hate the most is the wind gusts, making the wind chill feel so cold and using the snow blower a challenge [emoji30]



Yeah, as an IT guy I was always able to work from home and still can except now that I'm executive management. I have to set the example and come into the office during snow storms! bleep bleep bleep!

Of course we only get about five holidays a year too. My company closes for almost nothing!

As for wind gusts. I heard they could reach 50mph tomorrow. 5"-8" with localized 10"+ and 50mph wind gusts. Yikes!


----------



## olusteebus

I don't think I was ever in a situation that I could work at home.


----------



## bkisel

They're obviously not making Nutmeggers as tough as when I lived in CT. Am I the only one hearing violin music?


----------



## olusteebus

!!!


----------



## bkisel

These two pictures are actually from a few mornings ago. They show the full moon setting.


----------



## Sage




----------



## geek

Sage said:


> View attachment 45722



Is that a real original photo was Photoshop?

Looks very nice.


----------



## sour_grapes

Riddle me this! (Hermann Wiemer winery)


----------



## Sage

Real photo, taken with my phone about a week back. It's all melted now.

Another, at the same time, different angle. NO photo shop, don't even know how to do that!!


----------



## geek

Got cold??


----------



## Boatboy24

A balmy +3 here when I got up. Toasty now at +8.


----------



## bkisel

geek said:


> Got cold??
> 
> View attachment 45747



-9.1F was our low this morning here in Wellsboro, PA. Lowest temp I've ever experienced though was back in CT. One morning it was -10F according to my outdoor thermometer. Forget what year it was but it was awhile back.

House back in CT was not as well insulated as our house in PA. Our new house has 6" walls where as our house back in CT had 4" walls. Also, before replacement windows, we had the very drafty old style wooden double hung windows.


----------



## ibglowin

Meanwhile in the banana belt (southern tip of the Rockies) we have gone 92 days without any form of precip. The ski areas are hurting big time. I can walk the dogs in the afternoon in shorts and a light jacket. I watered the backyard for several hours a week or two ago......


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> Got cold??



Not any longer!


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Meanwhile in the banana belt (southern tip of the Rockies) we have gone 92 days without any form of precip. The ski areas are hurting big time. I can walk the dogs in the afternoon in shorts and a light jacket. I watered the backyard for several hours a week or two ago......
> 
> View attachment 45748



Those temps really look like summer to me right now....lol
I hear that Friday will get to 50F..!!


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> Those temps really look like summer to me right now....lol
> I hear that Friday will get to 50F..!!


Yea, we are supposed to be around 50*F on Thursday. The lowest high temperature I've seen long range is in the low 30's for a few days at the end of the month. So hopefully this was our cold snap for the year. I saw a few -5*F in the car taking my daughter to work at 5:30 am this morning, which means it probably went a few degrees lower before sunrise. I'm wondering how the few vineyards in the area will fare with their Chardonnay plantings. I don't think they do too well below zero, and I know we don't have enough snow cover to protect the bud unions.


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Meanwhile in the banana belt (southern tip of the Rockies) we have gone 92 days without any form of precip. The ski areas are hurting big time. I can walk the dogs in the afternoon in shorts and a light jacket. I watered the backyard for several hours a week or two ago......


You had better stop gloating or we'll send a dreaded hail storm your way!


----------



## Johnd

I was up at the property hunting, went out Friday morning, it was 12. Wasn’t above freezing there for 4 days. Pretty dang chilly for the south.


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> I can walk the dogs in the afternoon in *shorts and a light jacket*.




Is this your dog?


----------



## vernsgal

This guy was strolling in front of our place


----------



## vernsgal

So I left for the Coast for Christmas holidays.Had to travel the highway of hell (coquihalla)via Greyhound bus. Took 2 days to go approx. 5oo km( long story)
Everyone questioned why. This is my answer


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> Is this your dog?



LOL..!!!
I'd like to see my dog Coco in that "suit"....


----------



## Boatboy24

vernsgal said:


> This guy was strolling in front of our place View attachment 45756



He's a big boy!


----------



## Kraffty

We're expecting our first real rain of the season. I pulled the old and leaky polycarbonate roof off my patio last weekend, I've replaced it twice in the last 12 years and wanted something long lasting so I went to a Fabral Metal panel. It's 33'x12' and took about 12 hours spread over sat and sun to finish but it was just in time, it was starting to rain lightly as we left for work this morn. We'll see how well I did tonight when the heavy rain hits. (heavy for us is a couple of inches)


----------



## vernsgal

Boatboy24 said:


> He's a big boy!


He's one of the oldest to appear in a while!


----------



## ibglowin

Good morning Los Alamos! (NM, not CA!) LOL


----------



## jswordy

Kraffty said:


> We're expecting our first real rain of the season. I pulled the old and leaky polycarbonate roof off my patio last weekend, I've replaced it twice in the last 12 years and wanted something long lasting so I went to a Fabral Metal panel. It's 33'x12' and took about 12 hours spread over sat and sun to finish but it was just in time, it was starting to rain lightly as we left for work this morn. We'll see how well I did tonight when the heavy rain hits. (heavy for us is a couple of inches)View attachment 45760
> View attachment 45761



You'll like that stuff. May be darker underneath but it'll last. Nice job! Forget about it for 25 years minimum. Some of the newer paints, they have 40-year guarantees on them. If you find it is too hot under there, stretch some "double bubble" silver insulation up from underneath and tack it in. Really cuts the radiant heat down. When it gets time to do the roof, do that with it too. I did mine, never have regretted it. I put down silver "double bubble" insulation over my shingles, laid down the 1 x 4 purlins over that, then screwed the metal down. My AC bills went down, as did my heating bills. But in the South here (and there, too), it is the AC bill reduction I liked seeing!


----------



## Kraffty

jswordy said:


> You'll like that stuff. May be darker underneath but it'll last. Nice job! Forget about it for 25 years minimum. Some of the newer paints, they have 40-year guarantees on them. If you find it is too hot under there, stretch some "double bubble" silver insulation up from underneath and tack it in. Really cuts the radiant heat down. When it gets time to do the roof, do that with it too. I did mine, never have regretted it. I put down silver "double bubble" insulation over my shingles, laid down the 1 x 4 purlins over that, then screwed the metal down. My AC bills went down, as did my heating bills. But in the South here (and there, too), it is the AC bill reduction I liked seeing!
> 
> View attachment 45781


Great to hear, thanks, sort of planning on selling it and moving eastwards in 5 years. Sounds like I'm done playing with roofs here anyway!
Mike


----------



## jswordy

Kraffty said:


> Great to hear, thanks, sort of planning on selling it and moving eastwards in 5 years. Sounds like I'm done playing with roofs here anyway!
> Mike



Good deal. My motto on repairs is, I want to be dead before it needs this again.


----------



## bkisel

This morning's Sunrise over the hood...


----------



## bkisel

You looking at me???

[Very early morning light results in what to me is an interesting effect. Almost looks like this is a picture of a water color painting. ]


----------



## ibglowin

So turns out that this photo taken of the mudslide that happened in Burbank, CA on Tuesday morning was only 1.4 miles from our kids house!

http://ktla.com/2018/01/11/firefighters-share-video-of-prius-bobsledding-in-burbank-mudflow/


----------



## bkisel

Are your kids out of all danger from the mud slides?


----------



## ibglowin

Yea, the "La Tuna" fire back in September was a couple miles away from their house but over on the back side of the Verdugo mountain range that is above their house. This slide was a result of the recent rain storm. Luckily the canyon doesn't run towards their house but turns away from them so they had about an inch of rain but nothing else. 



bkisel said:


> Are your kids out of all danger from the mud slides?


----------



## bkisel

ibglowin said:


> Yea, the "La Tuna" fire back in September was a couple miles away from their house but over on the back side of the Verdugo mountain range that is above their house. This slide was a result of the recent rain storm. Luckily the canyon doesn't run towards their house but turns away from them so they had about an inch of rain but nothing else.



That's certainly good news. Wish everyone else could have fared as well.


----------



## geek

Wow, close call Mike, thank God they're safe..!!


----------



## ibglowin

I am beginning to think that there just might be a price to pay for living in paradise.........


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> So turns out that this photo taken of the mudslide that happened in Burbank, CA on Tuesday morning was only 1.4 miles from our kids house!
> 
> http://ktla.com/2018/01/11/firefighters-share-video-of-prius-bobsledding-in-burbank-mudflow/



Saw that video the other day. That's nuts! It got much worse after the car passed. I wonder if that guy/gal was successful in outrunning the slide.


----------



## vernsgal

ibglowin said:


> Yea, the "La Tuna" fire back in September was a couple miles away from their house but over on the back side of the Verdugo mountain range that is above their house. This slide was a result of the recent rain storm. Luckily the canyon doesn't run towards their house but turns away from them so they had about an inch of rain but nothing else.


I'm glad you're family is ok!


Boatboy24 said:


> Saw that video the other day. That's nuts! It got much worse after the car passed. I wonder if that guy/gal was successful in outrunning the slide.


I watched that video on the news and thought the same thing.
Horrible storm!


----------



## ibglowin

The link contains an interview with him. Looks like both he, his GF and the Prius are all OK. This was nothing compared to the flash flood slide that same morning up North in Montecito (Ophra) which is right next to Santa Barbara. That is the one where all the deaths have occured. Our daughter who lives in Burbank now went to UCSB and the year she started they had a horrible mud slide in La Conchita which is about 15 miles down the 101 from UCSB. A dad went out to get ice cream for his family and while he was out the slide happened and wiped out his house and entire family. Including wife and three out of four children. 



Boatboy24 said:


> Saw that video the other day. That's nuts! It got much worse after the car passed. I wonder if that guy/gal was successful in outrunning the slide.


----------



## Runningwolf

A couple Screech Owls I found while out riding around.


----------



## bkisel

You've got a good/keen eye. Seems very well camouflaged to me.


----------



## mikewatkins727

ibglowin said:


> I am beginning to think that there just might be a price to pay for living in paradise.........



Lived in California 35 years. California is no paradise.


----------



## sour_grapes

Runningwolf said:


> A couple Screech Owls I found while out riding around.View attachment 45827
> View attachment 45828
> View attachment 45829



Hmmmm, why do I have a sudden desire to buy a bottle of "The Pundit"?


----------



## vernsgal

Runningwolf said:


> A couple Screech Owls I found while out riding around.View attachment 45827
> View attachment 45828
> View attachment 45829


wow! amazing photography!


----------



## olusteebus

Good day to all


----------



## bkisel

Yeah, like that's fair... Post a picture of a cute puppy. Man, anyone of us could get a gazillion "likes" doing that.

This thread title should be amended to add at the end ".. . except cute puppy dogs."


----------



## jswordy

Sweetpea Farms, Parks City, TN. Current Conditions: Snow. 2-4 inches expected. Temp: 22; Winds: W 4-10 mph; Wind Chill: 15. Schools, businesses and federal installations: Closed. By Friday it will be 48, by Sunday, 59.


----------



## jswordy

bkisel said:


> Yeah, like that's fair... Post a picture of a cute puppy. Man, anyone of us could get a gazillion "likes" doing that.
> 
> This thread title should be amended to add at the end ".. . except cute puppy dogs."



Either that or amend it to include a LOVE button!


----------



## vacuumpumpman

I took my leftover apples that we used to make apple juice and put them in the backyard - Guess who decided to stop over for a bite to eat ?


----------



## sour_grapes

olusteebus said:


> Good day to allView attachment 45871



Holy neoteny, Batman!


----------



## bkisel

vacuumpumpman said:


> I took my leftover apples that we used to make apple juice and put them in the backyard - Guess who decided to stop over for a bite to eat ?
> 
> View attachment 45883
> View attachment 45884




Can you hunt over bait? I have two neighbors, one to the south of me and one to the north , that feed the deer as "pets". Because of the deer travel back and forth to the feeders, crossing on the west side of my property, my bow hunting is restricted to the east side of my property [Which BTW I would do anyway so as not to upset my neighbors. Both those feeding the deer and those driving the road bordering my west property line.]


----------



## sour_grapes

bkisel said:


> Can you hunt over bait? I have two neighbors, one to the south of me and one to the north , that feed the deer as "pets". Because of the deer travel back and forth to the feeders, crossing on the west side of my property, my bow hunting is restricted to the east side of my property [Which BTW I would do anyway so as not to upset my neighbors. Both those feeding the deer and those driving the road bordering my west property line.]



I am impressed that there is a not-insignificant difference between the east and west sides of your property. For me, that would be about 40 feet!

Reminds me of a joke:

A Texan was in a pub in Ireland, bragging about how much bigger and better everything is in Texas. Eventually, he blusters "Son, back home, it takes me A FULL DAY to drive across my property." The Irishman looked at him sincerely, lowered his voice, and sympathetically said "Yeah, I know what you mean. I had a car like that once, too."


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Sorry no hunting in our backyard or U will be shot !!

We luv all of animals that come around - foxes,hawks, coyotes, deer, I think that is mainly it - other than me in the back yard.


----------



## sour_grapes

vacuumpumpman said:


> Sorry no hunting in our backyard or U will be shot !!
> 
> We luv all of animals that come around - foxes,hawks, coyotes, deer, I think that is mainly it - other than me in the back yard.



What if it were an Aberdeen Angus cow that roamed into your backyard?


----------



## olusteebus




----------



## olusteebus




----------



## olusteebus




----------



## JohnT

Obviously, Kim likes his lunch on the rare side!


----------



## JohnT

OK, two can play this game....


How about kittens in bubbles! Take that!


----------



## olusteebus

JohnT, look at what the cat is staring at!


----------



## JohnT

olusteebus said:


> JohnT, look at what the cat is staring at!


HUH???? WHAT????


----------



## olusteebus

i just did not think you realized what the cat was staring at.


----------



## bkisel

More trail cam pics...


----------



## ceeaton

bkisel said:


> More trail cam pics...
> 
> View attachment 45894


 It looks like Sadie is frowning a bit in that one! Little cold up there, eh?


----------



## bkisel

ceeaton said:


> It looks like Sadie is frowning a bit in that one! Little cold up there, eh?



Yeah, it has been pretty cold here, except for a day or two, the past 3 weeks or so. Heading out for our morning walk with sub zero temps has not been unusual. Fortunately most mornings we've had little or no wind to deal with. I'm guessing that our WMT brothers and sisters up north and in colder parts of the States would consider the temps I've been dealing with short sleeve weather.


----------



## ceeaton

bkisel said:


> ... I'm guessing that our WMT brothers and sisters up north and in colder parts of the States would consider the temps I've been dealing with short sleeve weather.


1) You may be right about the short sleeve weather
2) That shirt better be wool
3) Your camera takes really nice shots, what model is that again? I'd love to put one looking over the "yard" at the cabin and see what I'd capture. Though maybe I'd be a little upset at the results (of humans using the place when we weren't there)


----------



## bkisel

ceeaton said:


> 1) You may be right about the short sleeve weather
> 2) That shirt better be wool
> 3) Your camera takes really nice shots, what model is that again? I'd love to put one looking over the "yard" at the cabin and see what I'd capture. Though maybe I'd be a little upset at the results (of humans using the place when we weren't there)



It is a MOULTRIE Spy 2 Plus. It is a lower end Trail Cam. You can check it out here... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06W9DSYSB/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## ceeaton

For the images that takes, that's a pretty reasonable price!


----------



## JohnT

olusteebus said:


> i just did not think you realized what the cat was staring at.



Perhaps I am having one of those "senior moments". what is the cat staring at?


----------



## olusteebus

The nuclear button on Kims desk!


----------



## bkisel

ceeaton said:


> For the images that takes, that's a pretty reasonable price!



Just so you know... For whatever reason about 1/3 to 1/2 of the pictures taken come out blank (except for the data crawl) - a very dark gray, almost black.


----------



## Trevor7

One of the stops on a cruise we just returned from: Palmer Research Station, Anvers Is, Antarctica. Warmer than most spots on the East Coast today! No possibility of grape growing though...


----------



## Toonster

olusteebus said:


> The nuclear button on Kims desk!



With pretty much the same expression that our cat has when he's been given a new toy and about to go bats*** crazy with it....


----------



## dralarms

Toonster said:


> With pretty much the same expression that our cat has when he's been given a new toy and about to go bats*** crazy with it....




Exactly


----------



## jswordy

bkisel said:


> Just so you know... For whatever reason about 1/3 to 1/2 of the pictures taken come out blank (except for the data crawl) - a very dark gray, almost black.



Common reasons - 1.) Tree branches or tall grass triggering camera. 2.) Camera set up in flight path rather than feeding or gathering areas (animals run through and trigger it. 3.) Snowfall. 4.) Heavy rain.

Keep posting! I'm getting better at positioning my cameras in spots where deer pause and also getting better at looking at potential triggers in the area like branches before set up. It's a learning process. The last spot I set up one, a fox (I think) was captured but was running past the camera so it was a real blur. Every deer shot was a blur. It apparently is a run-through area for animals, not a spot to pause or linger. So I got two weeks of disappointment that time. Having fun learning, though. Snow is so uncommon here that when we did get some, I got a bunch of the type of blank shots you describe. That's how I know the snowfall was the trigger. I next want to set up down low at ponds to see if i can catch more small game.


----------



## ibglowin

Ghost Ranch, Abiquiu, NM


----------



## Ajmassa

[invalid link]


----------



## ibglowin

Mexican Canyon Railway Trestle, Cloudcroft, NM


----------



## dralarms

ibglowin said:


> Mexican Canyon Railway Trestle, Cloudcroft, NM




Is there a section of rails missing? Be kinda hard to use it like that.


----------



## ibglowin

Its been abandoned for years but they have started restoring it or at least preserving it to some extent.

http://mountainmonthly.com/historic-railroad-trestle-finds-its-legs/




dralarms said:


> Is there a section of rails missing? Be kinda hard to use it like that.


----------



## dralarms

ibglowin said:


> Its been abandoned for years but they have started restoring it or at least preserving it to some extent.
> 
> http://mountainmonthly.com/historic-railroad-trestle-finds-its-legs/




Thanks


----------



## olusteebus




----------



## olusteebus




----------



## bkisel

Crows and squirrels are all that showed up on the trail cam over the past week. Saw plenty of deer and deer sign on the property but apparently no deer came within range of the cam...


----------



## Johnd

bkisel said:


> Crows and squirrels are all that showed up on the trail cam over the past week. Saw plenty of deer and deer sign on the property but apparently no deer came within range of the cam...
> 
> View attachment 45948



Try putting an attractant of some kind in the field of the camera lens, it'll greatly improve your success for deer. Corn or apples work fine, but lots of other stuff eats them. Some of our most successful camera placements are over minerals, which attract mostly deer. Most feed stores sell "trace minerals" in a 25 or 50 pound sack, make a shallow depression in the ground, dump the sack in, and put some water on it a few times to help it dissolve. The deer will come lick the mud, stomp around in it and lick their feet, it especially attracts bucks during the months when their antlers are developing, as they require those minerals and crave them. It may take a few months for them to start using it regularly, but once they do, you'll get lots of photos. Just add a new sack to the spot each year.


----------



## bkisel

Johnd said:


> Try putting an attractant of some kind in the field of the camera lens, it'll greatly improve your success for deer. Corn or apples work fine, but lots of other stuff eats them. Some of our most successful camera placements are over minerals, which attract mostly deer. Most feed stores sell "trace minerals" in a 25 or 50 pound sack, make a shallow depression in the ground, dump the sack in, and put some water on it a few times to help it dissolve. The deer will come lick the mud, stomp around in it and lick their feet, it especially attracts bucks during the months when their antlers are developing, as they require those minerals and crave them. It may take a few months for them to start using it regularly, but once they do, you'll get lots of photos. Just add a new sack to the spot each year.



My main reason for the trail cam is to determine daylight deer movement through the Eastern half of my small acreage. I could use bait or minerals as you suggest but here in PA they'd have to be stopped/gone _*with no trace left*_ (a problem if you use licks) at least 30 days before season opens.


----------



## bkisel

Yesterday's "puppy hike" once again had Sadie and I in PA Game Lands #37. We walked back to the car through some corn food plots. [BTW, I was surprised to see so much deer sign in fields that were already harvested.]


----------



## jswordy

bkisel said:


> My main reason for the trail cam is to determine daylight deer movement through the Eastern half of my small acreage. I could use bait or minerals as you suggest but here in PA they'd have to be stopped/gone _*with no trace left*_ (a problem if you use licks) at least 30 days before season opens.



I don't use bait, either. Don't want to artificially attract them so some hunter can trespass on my back acres and shoot them. What ya gotta do is determine the "funnels" on your property. There are edge habitat areas where the lay of the land or other conditions force deer to walk past the same area frequently. Good hunters track to find these funnel areas. Since we are basically hunting with a camera, maybe you can get some tips from this article. I have been pretty successful, but then I fell on my face with an open field approach where I set up time before this one. I am very much enjoying the hunt.

http://www.gameandfishmag.com/deer-zone/mw/5-best-funnel-pinch-point-setups-for-hunting-whitetails/

Another good funnel article...

https://community.deergear.com/tips/mapping-whitetails-05-3-must-hunt-funnels/


----------



## jswordy

bkisel said:


> Yesterday's "puppy hike" once again had Sadie and I in PA Game Lands #37. We walked back to the car through some corn food plots. {BTW, I was surprised to see so much deer sign in fields that were already harvested.]
> 
> View attachment 45962
> View attachment 45963



There is always grain that the combine does not glean, either throughput or by scattering before it enters the head. Here in the South, you can tell how well the combines were set up because the growing season is so long, the grain that fell on the ground has a chance to come up as "volunteer" corn, and it can get 2 feet high before frost kills it. Up North, it gets cold too fast. Smart farmers here assess the volunteer plant populations to figure how better to harvest more of the grain they have paid for the next year. Deer LOVE this windfall energy source.


----------



## bkisel

This morning... A small herd of deer crossed in front of the dog and I while out for our morning walk. Two of the deer stopped to let us walk by before proceeding to their bedding area.

[I'm really starting to love the water color painting effect when shooting these early morning photos with my phone's camera.]


----------



## bkisel

This afternoon... Just South of Rt. 6 and a few miles North of Craig's (@ceeaton) cabin. Appears that Pine Creek overflowed a field, froze and then receded leaving the ice cap to fall and break up into big chunks of ice.


----------



## ceeaton

I'm assuming that you took that picture from Colton Rd looking East where Marsh and Pine Creek join. Wonder if there was an ice jam at the bridge to the right of the image? Was it all over edges of the road too? Yikes. Wonder what kind of condition Owassee Rd is in, bet it's a mess!


----------



## bkisel

ceeaton said:


> I'm assuming that you took that picture from Colton Rd looking East where Marsh and Pine Creek join. Wonder if there was an ice jam at the bridge to the right of the image? Was it all over edges of the road too? Yikes. Wonder what kind of condition Owassee Rd is in, bet it's a mess!



Yes, you've got it, taken from Colton road looking East. This is the field right behind the Burnin' Barrel Bar. Rt. 6 to the North, Pine Creek to the South, Colton Rd. to the West and March Creek to the East.

Ref: https://www.google.com/maps/@41.7452529,-77.4312601,484m/data=!3m1!1e3

I can understand now why that cabin at the end of Big Meadow Lane is on stilts.


----------



## ceeaton

bkisel said:


> Yes, you've got it, taken from Colton road looking East. This is the field right behind the Burnin' Barrel Bar. Rt. 6 to the North, Pine Creek to the South, Colton Rd. to the West and March Creek to the East.
> 
> Ref: https://www.google.com/maps/@41.7452529,-77.4312601,484m/data=!3m1!1e3
> 
> I can understand now why that cabin at the end of Big Meadow Lane is on stilts.


I've heard that what you got a picture of does happen from time to time, but never saw it (and you know, seeing is believing) since there is rarely any snow on the ground when we get up there in April. Thanks for sharing the image.


----------



## AkTom




----------



## AkTom

A few years ago I took my nephew out fishing. And yes, I caught the 60# one. That's no fish story either...


----------



## AkTom




----------



## AkTom

wow, where have these been hiding on my computer? Out dipnetting several years ago. pulled this King Salmon in in a net. That was a lot of fun.


----------



## jswordy

AkTom said:


> wow, where have these been hiding on my computer? Out dipnetting several years ago. pulled this King Salmon in in a net. That was a lot of fun.



It had to be a blast! I know a guy who's a summertime resident and charter boat captain up there. The fishing is way good! Nice catch!


----------



## mainshipfred

AkTom said:


> View attachment 46109



That's a Halibut good day.


----------



## Johny99

Oh man, you are making me miss Homer!


----------



## bkisel

So after looking for about 3 weeks I finally gave up trying to find my lost Benchmade Griptilian knife. Bought an inexpensive Kershaw to replace my beloved Benchmade. Wouldn't you know it, found it this morning when I was out for a walk. Anybody need replacement parts for their Griptilian?


----------



## Boatboy24

@bkisel : I hope you got a good life out of the Benchmade. Looks like you took it for all its worth.


----------



## bkisel

Boatboy24 said:


> @bkisel : I hope you got a good life out of the Benchmade. Looks like you took it for all its worth.



Think I had it for at least 10 years and yes I got a good life out of it. Over that period of time I probably lost and then found it a dozen times. I usually wind up loosing my pocket knives about every 3-4 years. If I loose this one then the next one will have to feature a lanyard hole so that I can tether the knife to my belt or belt loop.


----------



## jswordy

bkisel said:


> So after looking for about 3 weeks I finally gave up trying to find my lost Benchmade Griptilian knife. Bought an inexpensive Kershaw to replace my beloved Benchmade. Wouldn't you know it, found it this morning when I was out for a walk. Anybody need replacement parts for their Griptilian?



I've got a long Case Stockman I had carried for 26 years that I lost for weeks. It has been in my pocket so much the bone handle was worn down smooth. Finally gave in and bought a newer, shorter one from a dealer friend for about he same price as the longer one had cost retail (I was a dealer back then so got it wholesale). Told my friendI had to buy new so I could find my other one. Sure enough, a week later, I found it and it is in my pocket right now. It works every time! Send your old faithful in for repairs. Why not?


----------



## jswordy

It finally warmed up so I could grill Sunday for supper. Ribeye marinaded in my own whiskey-based marinade, homemade cole slaw and homemade bacon potato salad with a Bud 1933 Repeal Reserve to wash it down. Mmmm - redneck heaven!


----------



## olusteebus

looks good. Is that bud kind of like an ipa?


----------



## GreenEnvy22

I'm hosting a whisky night in a couple weeks, and the theme I picked is non-traditional whisky countries. So I have 5 whiskies from 5 different countries:

In order L-R, Germany, Sweden, Japan, South Africa, India.


----------



## ibglowin

Amber Lager. Getting a rating of 3.66/5 on Beer Advocate at the moment.



olusteebus said:


> looks good. Is that bud kind of like an ipa?


----------



## ibglowin

Intersted in the Suntory feedback. Japanese are really into making good whiskey these days (like obsessed). Blind taste test?



GreenEnvy22 said:


> I'm hosting a whisky night in a couple weeks, and the theme I picked is non-traditional whisky countries. So I have 5 whiskies from 5 different countries:
> 
> In order L-R, Germany, Sweden, Japan, South Africa, India.
> View attachment 46158


----------



## sour_grapes

GreenEnvy22 said:


> I'm hosting a whisky night in a couple weeks, and the theme I picked is non-traditional whisky countries. So I have 5 whiskies from 5 different countries:
> 
> In order L-R, Germany, Sweden, Japan, South Africa, India.


----------



## jswordy

olusteebus said:


> looks good. Is that bud kind of like an ipa?



The 1933 Repeal Reserve is an amber recipe Adolphus Busch concocted that he was going to release nationally, but he was stopped by Prohibition so it was only ever in limited release in St. Louis back then. The new release was a limited release beer. Not an IPA but a very good craft style beer. You can taste the hops but they don't bludgeon you to death like so many craft IPAs do. Bud says it best on the website: "The amber lager consists of a light, hoppy aroma and a rich caramel-malt taste. As a nod to the pre-Prohibition era, Repeal Reserve boasts a higher ABV than original Budweiser – 6.1% vs. 5%." I bought a case of it. I was so tickled that Budweiser had sort of thumbed its nose at the craft beer set and said, "Yeah, we can make one, too, for $7.50 a six - and we'll make LOTS!" I wish they would offer it as a regular brew. I like it.


----------



## jswordy

After only 337,286 miles, the 5-speed transmission crapped out on my 93 Sentra. So a 280-mile round trip was in order for a replacement transmission and 1.75 liters of Jameson - both at a great price.


----------



## GreenEnvy22

ibglowin said:


> Intersted in the Suntory feedback. Japanese are really into making good whiskey these days (like obsessed). Blind taste test?


Yes, will be a blind tasting. I'll post feedback on all of them.
This Suntory Toki is a blend from a few distilleries. I wanted a single malt but blew my budget on getting in some of the more rare stuff


----------



## GreenEnvy22

jswordy said:


> After only 337,286 miles, the 5-speed transmission crapped out on my 93 Sentra. So a 280-mile round trip was in order for a replacement transmission and 1.75 liters of Jameson - both at a great price.
> 
> View attachment 46164



I did a tour of the Jameson distillery when we were in Dublin a few years ago, it got me started on this whisky journey.


----------



## jswordy

GreenEnvy22 said:


> I did a tour of the Jameson distillery when we were in Dublin a few years ago, it got me started on this whisky journey.



It's about all I'll drink in whiskey now. There's a liquor store an hour from me that has excellent prices and we try to get up there a couple times a year. It happened to be en route to the transmission so I got a bonus visit out of it. Free samples there, too.

I live close to Jack Daniels. This is made just up the road. I know Phil, the proprietor. Good stuff. The Double Barrel is exceptional. He sells it all over the world.

http://prichardsdistillery.com/whiskey/?age-verified=b7b266df19


----------



## ibglowin

No trail cam needed in these parts! Taken out the back window at a friends house up in town. I think the pond helps. We are having a record dry and warm Winter here. Basically zero snow fall in town and only a few inches in the higher elevations.


----------



## bkisel

ibglowin said:


> No trail cam needed in these parts! Taken out the back window at a friends house up in town. I think the pond helps. We are having a record dry and warm Winter here. Basically zero snow fall in town and only a few inches in the higher elevations.



Nice deer. Looks like nice country. I've never been to that part of the US.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> No trail cam needed in these parts! Taken out the back window at a friends house up in town. I think the pond helps. We are having a record dry and warm Winter here. Basically zero snow fall in town and only a few inches in the higher elevations.



And it even looks like Photoshop....lol
Nice shot.


----------



## ibglowin

geek said:


> And it even looks like Photoshop....lol
> Nice shot.


----------



## ibglowin

Last night's Super Blue Blood Moon coming up over the mesa. This was taken by my old Team Leader from ~20 years ago who is retired now and doing photography on the side.


----------



## ibglowin

Another shot, this time panoramic.


----------



## jswordy

Yeah, I don't "need" a trail cam, either. Just playing with them to track the pattern of deer movement on my acreage. All but two of these were taken from inside my house. Of the inside shots, all but one were shot from my sunroom.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Another shot, this time panoramic.



Reminds me of many moons ago (sorry, had to), when I was driving across the country, helping a friend move. We were on I-40, descending into ABQ a little before dusk and the light was just incredible.


----------



## ibglowin

Ah yes.........





Boatboy24 said:


> Reminds me of many moons ago (sorry, had to), when I was driving across the country, helping a friend move. We were on I-40, descending into ABQ a little before dusk and the light was just incredible.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## geek

WOW, beautiful mountain views, I'd live up there..!!


----------



## Amanda660

My new hobby is making & decorating cookies - so fun! Made these for my GFs bridal shower and I can't wait to dive into Valentines Day cookies


----------



## Julie

Amanda660 said:


> My new hobby is making & decorating cookies - so fun! Made these for my GFs bridal shower and I can't wait to dive into Valentines Day cookies  View attachment 46200


Nice! what a great idea!


----------



## mainshipfred

You are very talented.


----------



## Boatboy24

Amanda660 said:


> My new hobby is making & decorating cookies - so fun! Made these for my GFs bridal shower and I can't wait to dive into Valentines Day cookies



I don't think you could wish for better bridal shower cookies than those. Great job!


----------



## bkisel

Know zip myself about baking... Could those cookies be made more three dimensional? What about "Groom" cookies and wedding cake shaped cookies? Limo and chapel?


----------



## Amanda660

bkisel said:


> Know zip myself about baking... Could those cookies be made more three dimensional? What about "Groom" cookies and wedding cake shaped cookies? Limo and chapel?


I think you can do just about anything with a cookie so why not groom cookies. I'm just getting started so I have a lot to learn and probably lots & lots of screwing up in my future ~ Pinterest and I will have to break up after Valentines Day though!


----------



## bkisel

Amanda660 said:


> ...Pinterest and I will have to break up after Valentines Day though!



Think you forgot the smiley.


----------



## AkTom

1 gallon batch of beet wine I racked today. We will see how it goes in about 1 year.


----------



## Johny99

Chinook came through last weekend. I lost a shed roof, but no big damage. Unfortunately my neighbor didn’t fare so well. This is his new shop, 80*120 ft. Worse, his house is inside. His wife and daughter were home when it went. Needless to say, they spent the night in town. Reported gusts were 80-100 mph. I don’t think that high where we are, but it was rocken and rollen. It did warm up and melt off most the snow, that is nice. I’m already sick of plowing and we are entering our snowey months.


----------



## sour_grapes

Johny99 said:


> Unfortunately my neighbor didn’t fare so well.



Yikes!


----------



## bkisel

Where was this? Sorry to read about the property damage and thankful that you reported no bodily damage.


----------



## sour_grapes

In Philly, a bizarre tradition has emerged over the last couple of decades of the Wing Bowl. What started out as a modest radio program on the Friday before the SuperBowl has grown into in event where 20,000+ people show up to watch contestants gorge on chicken wings. Oh, and there is a lot of debauchery, lewdness, and drunkenness, too. My nephew is a STRONG amateur competitive eater. He has come in the top 10 in recent years, including a 4th-place finish last year. This year, he coasted to a 6th place finish, and here is his, umm, "money shot":


----------



## bkisel

Isn't someone supposed to post something like... "Your nephew is in the picture?"


----------



## dcbrown73

Amanda660 said:


> My new hobby is making & decorating cookies - so fun! Made these for my GFs bridal shower and I can't wait to dive into Valentines Day cookies  View attachment 46200



My GF does similar. She has a business called Honey Bee Candies, she makes elaborately decorated candies, cookies, and cupcakes.


----------



## ibglowin

White Sands, NM


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> White Sands, NM


Mike, you had better take your GPS along with you or you might get disoriented out there.


----------



## ibglowin

Nah, Kendall Jenner has been designated as the permanent White Sands "lighthouse" LOL








ceeaton said:


> Mike, you had better take your GPS along with you or you might get disoriented out there.


----------



## bkisel

ibglowin said:


> White Sands, NM



Just my opinion... Instead of the standing figure I think a nude in repose would have worked better.


----------



## GreginND




----------



## jswordy

GreginND said:


> View attachment 46263
> 
> 
> View attachment 46264



Those are awesome.


----------



## ceeaton

GreginND said:


> View attachment 46263
> 
> 
> View attachment 46264


Hope you have a cellar somewhere...looks awfully flat for my tastes. No wonder tornadoes get so big around your parts.


----------



## ibglowin

Summer/Winter........ Jemez Mountains, (northern) NM


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Summer/Winter........ Jemez Mountains, (northern) NM



Reminds me of The Narrows in Zion National Park.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Reminds me of The Narrows in Zion National Park.



Awww, Jim, now you went and made me "waste" 15 minutes looking at pictures. We never had a chance to hike the Narrows. Did you, you lucky dog? If so, I am jealous. Here is a little bit of what we did see. I apologize for so many pix -- it was hard to winnow it down.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Awww, Jim, now you went and made me "waste" 15 minutes looking at pictures. We never had a chance to hike the Narrows. Did you, you lucky dog? If so, I am jealous. Here is a little bit of what we did see. I apologize for so many pix -- it was hard to winnow it down.



I haven't done all of it, but went up about a mile and a half before turning around. Spectacular - I'd love to do the whole thing. It was 15 years ago that I went and I've been longing to go back ever since. Mike's post was rather timely, as I got a 4K Apple TV yesterday and was viewing some great footage of Zion last night.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> It was 15 years ago that I went and I've been longing to go back ever since.



That sounds familiar, too! A long time ago, my DW and I met my brother-in-law and his family (who were living in SLC at the time) at Zion for a vacation. It was HOT (112F), but we hiked away. My DW, BIL, and I headed out to climb Angels' Landing. My wife had a "backup plan" of just quitting when she felt like. So, about 2/3 of the way to Scout's Lookout, she pooped out and plopped herself down and said "See ya on the way down, boys! I'll be here!" My BIL and I continued on, as I was really eager to get to Angels' Landing. We did the rest of way to Scout's Lookout, and he was pretty wiped out. We headed over towards the spur to Angels' Landing, (which, for the uninitiated, is a path along a "fin" of rock with 1200' dropoffs to either side, then a steep 400' climb using 1930's CCC chain handholds up to another peak). At this point, my BIL wimped out, and insisted we go back. I was LIVID. We had come so close!

I longed to go back. About a dozen years later, in 2013, we finally got the chance. My DW was with me, but was not going to be there for the whole time because she had a conference to go to; consequently, I was going to spend a few days there alone after she left. She was not interested in climbing Angels' Landing with me (somewhat afraid of heights), so we did other stuff for the time she was there, and left AL as a "prize" for me. The morning that she left, I got to the Angels' Landing trailhead at Oh-dark-thirty. I hiked the empty trail, all 1500' vertical of it, by like 8:00 am! I was a little surprised that there was already about 4 guys there, but they said they started in the dark, with headlamps. I then set off into the Zion backcountry for a lengthy dayhike (~19 miles). On the way back, I had to pass the spur to Angels' Landing again, and said "What the hell?" So I climbed the last 400' again, before heading down to the canyon floor. I guess I exorcised _that_ demon!


----------



## Boatboy24

I was too chicken to do AL - I figured that 'fin' (I'd read about it) would have me quaking in my boots.

Trip of a lifetime though. We flew into Vegas for a few days, then spent ten days as nomads; hitting Zion, Grand Canyon and Moab (Arches and Canyonlands NPs) before returning to Vegas. We mostly camped, but would grab a hotel every few days. The last night before heading back into Vegas, we camped on Lake Meade. It was 113F that day, with a low of 96 - hardly slept at all that night.


----------



## Ajmassa

Parade day! Prior plans to attend were crumbling but made the decision to just go and hope for the best. My old man called me and literally did the exact same thing. We Me met up and then found some friends of friends and had one amazing day. They estimated between 2 and 3 million people.


----------



## Johnd

Wifey and I are on Day 1 of our annual Mardi Gras escape vacation, arrived 1PM, pic is a view from our villa in Yountville, CA, with Atlas Peak in the background. Daily lows around 40F, highs around 70F all week long, perfect weather! 
Yesterday, we walked a few blocks to the Beau Vigne tasting room, ordered a few of their 16’s to be released later this year, and some of their 15 Rutherford Cab, a beautiful, silky smooth wine. Little family winery that owns a small vineyard on Atlas Peak, pick at night, truck their grapes to a crush facility, then to their fermentation / storage area. Dad runs the vineyard and is the winemaker. Son, Beau, did our tasting, young man did a nice job and knew the wines well. Kurt Venge is on their team of consulting winemakers. Nice wines for sure!!
Walked next door to Girard for a flight tasting, mostly sourced grapes from within the valley, nicely priced offerings,ordered a few bottles of their Petite Sirah, classic example of the varietal, the 15 needs a little more bottle time, but opened up pretty nicely as it sat for a bit. 
Had a wonderful dinner at Bistro Jeanty, with a bottle of Pine Ridge Cab, and turned in early to get our two hour time change sleep back. 
Today, we’ll visit Del Dotto’s Rutherford facility for a barrel tasting (10 or so wines) in their storage caves, then travel to their new facility in Napa (Piazza Del Dottolo) for their “Delicacies Pairing”, small plates crafted, paired, and served with their wines. 
Cheers!!


----------



## JohnT

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Parade day!




OK, Where is that quadruple "UNLIKE" button?????


----------



## sour_grapes

JohnT said:


> OK, Where is that quadruple "UNLIKE" button?????



It's sitting right there in the end zone of MetLife Stadium. In other words, neither the Giants nor you have any chance of reaching it.


----------



## ibglowin

Now that we have seen the street/pole we want to see the Villa!



Johnd said:


> Wifey and I are on Day 1 of our annual Mardi Gras escape vacation, arrived 1PM, pic is a view from our villa in Yountville, CA, with Atlas Peak in the background. Daily lows around 40F, highs around 70F all week long, perfect weather!


----------



## jswordy

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Parade day! Prior plans to attend were crumbling but made the decision to just go and hope for the best. My old man called me and literally did the exact same thing. We Me met up and then found some friends of friends and had one amazing day. They estimated between 2 and 3 million people.



It was good to spend that with your Dad. You'll look back on it one day with fondness.


----------



## Ajmassa

JohnT said:


> OK, Where is that quadruple "UNLIKE" button?????


Paul that zinger was exceptional. 
But John your only lying to yourself dude. I know your happy for Philly and it’s ok to let those feelings surface. It really is. 
But I need to niggle your word choice ‘@sour_grapes style’. To ‘UN-like’ my parade pics would mean that you initially “liked’ them-which I know is true deep down. And currently the ‘DIS-like’ button doesn’t exist because you and all the other curmudgeons would abuse it. 



jswordy said:


> It was good to spend that with your Dad. You'll look back on it one day with fondness.



No need for time to pass. In spite of having separate plans we ended partners in crime all day—It was unspoken yet understood how special it was. Original plan was my pop and all my brothers to be together. #1 couldn’t get off work and stayed in Bethlehem. #3 was on call as an anesthetism nurse. #4 was over 50 blocks away at the art museum. (I’m #2) All 5 of us woulda been great but still thankful how it played out.


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> Now that we have seen the street/pole we want to see the Villa!


After an incredible day of “tasting” and wine pairing lunch at Del Dottolo, followed by a few samples at V Win Bar, here are your “Villa” photos, wifey preparing for dinner at The Farm at Carneros Inn.


----------



## geek

Wait John, are you sure she's preparing for dinner? lol


----------



## Johnd

Interesting opportunity was presented to us during our barrel tasting in the wine cave, tasting 2015 and 2016 Del Dottolo Reserve Cab, fermented and settled in one tank, but aged in different barrels. All incredible wines, barrels were Allain Fouquet barrels, one Margaux, one American , one St. Emilion, each vintage, all were M+ toast. The difference was discernible and dramatic when sampled side by side for both vintages, and though they were incredible, the MGX barrels produced the best wines, longer finish, and more complex, as determined by us, though they were all insanely wonderful, YMMV. 

Del Dottolo wines have a very distinctive taste, which we inquired about. Our tasting guide described the path they’d been down over the years with yeast selection, natural, DV10, D254, and some others I’d never heard of. Their winemaker had settled on D254, to which he attributed their distinctive taste, and is still used today. Found that pretty intriguing.........


----------



## Brigitte

good morning Glory !


----------



## sour_grapes

Speaking of photos: I just posted a bit of last night's dinner in the "What's for dinner" thread. Then I looked at my photo album, and realize that the ONLY picture I have taken this year that was NOT a picture of food was one photo on Jan. 1! Have I become a little food-centric?


----------



## bkisel

Yet again our morning "puppy hike" found Sadie and I in PA Game Lands #37. Took a picture of Crooked Creek [I'm beginning to understand how this creek got its name] and a bloody spot on the ground where some small critter, I'm guessing a rabbit, recently lost its life...


----------



## jswordy

Mean Ruby Jean lives again! I got the last of the transmission installation done today after parts delays and she passed the extended test drive with flying colors! 337,389 on her and she now has a virtually new front suspension and CV axles, as well. I can no longer say now that the engine and transmission have never been opened. For those who recall my transmission and Jameson shot from my trip to northern Tennessee to get it, I am now partaking of the second purchase in celebration. Long may she run!


----------



## bkisel

She looks like a real clean machine Jim. Admire that you've taken such good care of her.


----------



## AkTom




----------



## jgmann67




----------



## ceeaton

Just so you know, I'm not coming to visit today if you are in Pittsburgh!


----------



## jgmann67

ceeaton said:


> Just so you know, I'm not coming to visit today if you are in Pittsburgh!



Nope. I'm home. Got a meeting at 1:30 with an Eagle Scout candidate, but am free after that.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

bkisel said:


> She looks like a real clean machine Jim. Admire that you've taken such good care of her.



She's really showing her age, but at 25 years and 337,890, she should. Upholstery is still nice. Long may she run!


----------



## jswordy

Whiskey marinaded charcoal grilled ribeye, almond green beans and Ancient Peaks merlot. Life is GOOD!


----------



## Boatboy24

Beautiful looking meal, Jim. Tell me more about that marinade. Or is it just whiskey? LOL!


----------



## JohnT

sour_grapes said:


> It's sitting right there in the end zone of MetLife Stadium. In other words, neither the Giants nor you have any chance of reaching it.




OH, here it is. It was hidden behind FOUR Vince Lombardi Trophies.......


LOL


----------



## jgmann67

JohnT said:


> OH, here it is. It was hidden behind FOUR Vince Lombardi Trophies.......
> 
> 
> LOL



Four. That's cute...


----------



## JohnT

jgmann67 said:


> Four. That's cute...
> View attachment 46507



ROTFLMAO!!! You made coffee squirt out of my nose on that one!!!


----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> Beautiful looking meal, Jim. Tell me more about that marinade. Or is it just whiskey? LOL!



My secret recipe, you mean?


----------



## sour_grapes

jgmann67 said:


> Four. That's cute...
> 
> View attachment 46507



Nice! Now you just need 7 more NFL titles to tie Green Bay!


----------



## jgmann67

sour_grapes said:


> Nice! Now you just need 7 more NFL titles to tie Green Bay!



Me: Hey Siri, how many super bowls has Green Bay won?

Siri: Four.

(they have ten "championships" from before the NFL established the playoff system).


----------



## Boatboy24

jgmann67 said:


> Me: Hey Siri, how many super bowls has Green Bay won?
> 
> Siri: Four.



Fake! Here's how I think it really went down:

jgmann67: Hey Siri, how many super bowls has Green Bay won?

Siri: Here's what I found on the web looking for soup bowls.


----------



## sour_grapes

jgmann67 said:


> Me: Hey Siri, how many super bowls has Green Bay won?
> 
> Siri: Four.
> 
> (they have ten "championships" from before the NFL established the playoff system).



During which time Pittsburgh won 0 NFL titles, despite competing in that league. There have been playoffs since 1933. 

It's 2018 now. 1975 counts but 1966 doesn't? Good to know!


----------



## Ajmassa

Nothing counts except for 2018. You know what that eagles 1960 championship means to me? Nada! It’s all about ‘what have you done for me lately’. And lately this is the new cover of SI


----------



## sour_grapes

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Nothing counts except for 2018. You know what that eagles 1960 championship means to me? Nada! It’s all about ‘what have you done for me lately’.



Yeah, I suspect the "rule" for most of us is: If it happened after I was 5, it counts. If it happened before I was 5, who cares!?

I remember being a kid when the Flyers won the Stanley Cup in '73/74 and '74/75. We went nuts. Overnight, we stopped playing stickball and football and started playing street hockey. In my worldview, NO TEAM in Philly had won it all in forever and a day, and we were so desperate for a W. 

When I was much older, and the Phillies' 1980 World Series was just a memory, I realized "Hmmm, I suppose there has been as much time elapsed between 1980 and now as there was between 1960 (Eagles) or even 1964 (infamous Phillies collapse) and 1974." I suppose time gives us some perspective! But I am enjoying the cover you posted now!


----------



## Ajmassa

I actually didn’t mean that. Just what ya say when ya only got 1 trophy!
I love stories from the old timers about Chuck Bednarik standing over NYG Frank Gifford’s lifeless body, or the Whiz Kids at Connie Mack Stadium - (I’m a sucker for old ballparks). 
The history is a big part of fandom for me. And every city has some infamous teams. Talented writers can make ya salivate at the old times. Baseball especially. The 1919 Chicago White Sox World Series fixing (love Commiskey Park), Willy Mays and “The Catch” at the Polo Grounds (when ~500’ centerfield was the norm!) <— the original NYG. Even the damn Yankees in ‘The house that Ruth Built’. 
The Steel Curtain in Pitt, ‘85 Bears Super Bowl shuffle, the dirty ‘86 Mets, Broad St Bullies, Ted Williams’ cryogenically frozen head, the 90’s cowboys full of ex cons, the Joe Gibbs era Redskins at RFK and the only pro team with a band, the ‘frozen tundra’ of Lambeau Field - it’s endless! And the history and rivalries are what makes it so great. I’ll stop rambling and leave you with one of my favs.


----------



## Kraffty

Off subject again but talking about old parks... I was lucky enough as a kid (7-9) to go to games at Candlestick with my grandfather and Uncle during the early/mid 60's. I didn't know squat about the game but listening to them talk in awe about Willie Mays and Willie McCovey and my uncles favorite Juan Marichal made me think they were magical. I remember the names, if not specific plays or games where Duke Snider, Gaylord Perry and Don Larson were in the games we watched but Willie Mays I remember and probably looked forward the most to watching play. Still a fan to this day whether they win or lose.
Mike


----------



## olusteebus

View attachment 46582
psa


----------



## ibglowin

Sand Hill Cranes that Winter in the Bosque del Apache South of ABQ are headed back North the last few weeks. They are much more accurate than a large rodent in PA at predicting the end of Winter.


----------



## geek

that frigging large 'rat'....LOL



ibglowin said:


> They are much more accurate than a large rodent in PA at predicting the end of Winter.


----------



## dcbrown73

I collect two things. Guitars and obelisk.

I couldn't seem to fit this one in my pocket to bring home.


----------



## bkisel

While out walking the dog in the hood...Deer in the early morning fog...


----------



## bkisel

Lonely bench just off the trail in Hills Creek State Park. Just waiting for the summer when two teenagers meet, their families camping at the park, to walk the trail, to sit down,to hold hands and maybe to share their first kiss...


----------



## Boatboy24

dcbrown73 said:


> I collect two things. Guitars and obelisk.
> 
> I couldn't seem to fit this one in my pocket to bring home.



Based on the fence, I'm guessing that's recent. Is that right?


----------



## sour_grapes

dcbrown73 said:


> I collect two things. Guitars and obelisk.
> 
> I couldn't seem to fit this one in my pocket to bring home.



Here is one for you (which I took a number of years ago). A lot of history in those two obelisks! (For the nearer one, roughly 1800 years in Egypt, another 40 years in Alexandria, and then another 1628 years and counting in Istanbul.) The thing I really like about this picture is the juxtaposition of old and new. It was taken in, I think, 2005, when cell phones were much less common.


----------



## sour_grapes

bkisel said:


> Lonely bench just off the trail in Hills Creek State Park. Just waiting for the summer when two teenagers meet, their families camping at the park, to walk the trail, to sit down,to hold hands and maybe to share their first kiss...
> 
> View attachment 46592



Bill, I did not know you were such a ROMANTIC!


----------



## JohnT

You need to show the plaque on the backside of that bench...


----------



## balatonwine

JohnT said:


> You need to show the plaque on the backside of that bench...




Well, la-di-da! 

Ironically, most affluent people are old and ugly. So such as us um...err... I mean *they* just buy the bench and burn it. .


----------



## bkisel

JohnT said:


> You need to show the plaque on the backside of that bench...



Guess its a good thing I never looked at the backside of that particular bench.


----------



## ibglowin

Ordered Roses for Mrs IB off of Costco.com. Just wanted to pass along how beautiful these were as well as a heck of a deal. They were in Colombia one day and on my doorstep two days later. 50 roses (25 of each color) for $50 which included the shipping. They came packaged tight as a drum with no breakage. They also actually have a rose smell to them!


----------



## Boatboy24

Wow, those are nice roses. Noted, and thanks!


----------



## sour_grapes

Before a few days ago, I had never heard or thought about where roses come from. Then I came across this: https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...dustry-valentines-day/?utm_term=.6bdc7e24e8d2



> *In rose beds, money blooms*
> How the rose trade lifted Colombia – and nearly erased an American industry
> 
> The majority of roses Americans give one another on Valentine’s Day, roughly 200 million in all, grow here, the savanna outside Bogota, summoned from the soil by 12 hours of natural sunlight, the 8,400-foot altitude and an abundance of cheap labor.
> 
> Thousands of acres of white-tarped greenhouses, some the size of several football fields, are crammed with seven-foot stems topped with rich red crowns. Many are pulled into warehouses by horses, chilled to sleep in refrigeration rooms, and then packed with other flowers onto planes — 1.1 million at a time — to be sold in the United States.
> 
> It’s peak season for a massive Colombian industry that shipped more than 4 billion flowers to the United States last year — or about a dozen for every U.S. resident.
> 
> The Colombian industry has bloomed thanks to a U.S. effort to disrupt cocaine trafficking, the expansion of free-trade agreements — and the relentless demand by American consumers for cheap roses.
> 
> The transformation demonstrates the barreling, often brutal, efficiency of globalization: In 27 years, market forces and decisions made in Washington have reshaped the rose business on two continents. The American flower industry has seen its production of roses drop roughly 95 percent, falling from 545 million to less than 30 million.


----------



## bkisel

I live about 10 miles outside of Wellsboro, PA. Wellsboro held a Winters Celebration Day to attract folks to come to town. Main attractions for the day, as I saw it, was the cars that would be in the Winter RallySprint, ice carving, arts and crafts and chile tasting. If I got it right for the Chile tasting you got a card (don't know if this was free or you pay for it) and then went up and down Main Street stopping at different businesses (and at least on Church) to taste the chile. Maybe the cards were used to grade the chile?

Here are a couple of pics...


----------



## jswordy

Neat to look out the window Sunday and see the daffodils so high. Went out later and found some blooming next to the warmer rocked house. 




At the rate the grass is growing, I need to really get on finishing fixing this oil leak! Engine's on a bench now. Big teardown ahead.


----------



## jswordy

Screenshots from a FB video of a bench/picnic table combo I want to build (with some mods) some year when I get time left over after working for everyone else.


----------



## ibglowin

The Rio and the Sandia's with ABQ sandwiched in between.


----------



## Kraffty

ibglowin said:


> The Rio and the Sandia's with ABQ sandwiched in between.


Lori and I have been looking around prescott and sedona AZ and the small cities/towns in-between but you keep posting all these beautiful New Mexico pictures so we may have to widen our search area for new home in the next few years. Care to suggest any smallish towns with decent size lots/land available and southwest pueblo kind of styled homes we might like start looking around it? Gallup looked kind of interesting just for the homes but my understanding is it's not the safest of areas statistically. 
Mike


----------



## ibglowin

Pretty hard to beat either of those two places it all depends on what you need/want to have near you I guess. Housing prices, cost of living etc. Proximity to an airport and a good hospital is high on many list. NM is poor, very poor, like third world country poor in many areas. I would look at the Las Cruces/El Paso area as a possibility. ABQ and its surrounding area around the back side of the Sandia's is quite nice. Santa fe and its surrounding area towards Las Vegas is quite beautiful but pricey. Coming from the LA area you will have a difference in perspective of course especially on what constitutes a high price.

Just poke around on any of the websites like Redfin, Zillow or Trulia and they will show you plenty of possibilities on a daily basis.




Kraffty said:


> Lori and I have been looking around prescott and sedona AZ and the small cities/towns in-between but you keep posting all these beautiful New Mexico pictures so we may have to widen our search area for new home in the next few years. Care to suggest any smallish towns with decent size lots/land available and southwest pueblo kind of styled homes we might like start looking around it? Gallup looked kind of interesting just for the homes but my understanding is it's not the safest of areas statistically.
> Mike


----------



## Kraffty

ibglowin said:


> Pretty hard to beat either of those two places it all depends on what you need/want to have near you I guess. Housing prices, cost of living etc. Proximity to an airport and a good hospital is high on many list. NM is poor, very poor, like third world country poor in many areas. I would look at the Las Cruces/El Paso area as a possibility. ABQ and its surrounding area around the back side of the Sandia's is quite nice. Santa fe and its surrounding area towards Las Vegas is quite beautiful but pricey. Coming from the LA area you will have a difference in perspective of course especially on what constitutes a high price.
> 
> Just poke around on any of the websites like Redfin, Zillow or Trulia and they will show you plenty of possibilities on a daily basis.


Thanks for the direction, I'll dig around a bit, appreciated it, M


----------



## dcbrown73

I currently live in an apartment since I sold my house. While I'm looking for the next house. I have issues with my other hobby. (ham radio) In an apartment, I cannot exactly put up a large antenna to support the hobby.

I have a buddy who has a massive 130' antenna tower in his back (actually side) yard. I just bought a new Flex Radio 6400, but since I have no place to put up an antenna for it. He has offered to host my new radio while I keep searching for a new home.

Anyhow, I was at his house and took a picture from the base of his 130' antenna tower with rotator.


----------



## sour_grapes

dcbrown73 said:


> Anyhow, I was at his house and took a picture from the base of his 130' antenna tower with rotator.




Umm, wowzers!


----------



## mainshipfred

Are there any fun inexpensive hobbies. That tower must have cost a fortune.


----------



## JohnT

What space creatures is he trying to contact with that set up?


----------



## dcbrown73

mainshipfred said:


> Are there any fun inexpensive hobbies. That tower must have cost a fortune.



The only one I can think of it probably knitting. Though to be honest. I could be wrong there too! The one thing I know is I have a lot of hobbies, and every single one of them are expensive as hell! (building / repairing electronics, playing guitar, making wine, amateur radio, astronomy, and astrophotography)



JohnT said:


> What space creatures is he trying to contact with that set up?


Well, he has talk to homo sapiens (NASA astronauts on ISS via 2m radio) in space.


----------



## bkisel

My neighbors would go nuts if I put up that antenna.


----------



## mainshipfred

dcbrown73 said:


> The only one I can think of it probably knitting. Though to be honest. I could be wrong there too! The one thing I know is I have a lot of hobbies, and every single one of them are expensive as hell! (building / repairing electronics, playing guitar, making wine, amateur radio, astronomy, and astrophotography)
> 
> For me it's golfing, boating, baseball season tickets and winemaking of course.


----------



## dcbrown73

bkisel said:


> My neighbors would go nuts if I put up that antenna.



So, when do we start?


----------



## jswordy

Ewwww.  The area next to the flywheel teeth is actually INSIDE the cooling shroud - should be clean or a little dusty. The stator, under the flywheel, was packed solid with this grimy grass-oil mix. Soon I will pressure wash, then new crankshaft seals on both ends, seal the oil drain pipe connection, and button her back up. Amazing this Kohler Command was still running strong and charging. Leaked like a sieve. Then I will pressure wash the garden tractor, and see about the hydrostatic transmission leak (should be an easy tube fix, usually). Then slap her back in there and hopefully we are in business.


----------



## bkisel

*"Won't you be my neighbor?"*

There are only two lots left to be sold in Hills Creek Estates. These two remaining lots (each just a bit over 2 acres), that you see in the picture below, adjoin my property on my western borderline.

Picture was taken yesterday morning as the sun was still low on the horizon. If you look closely at the lower right hand corner of the picture you can see the shadow of my sitting dog and half of my shadow as I snap the shot.

BTW, the title is linked to the classic opening of Mr. Roger's TV show as found on YouTube.


.


----------



## JohnT

Some days the only thing that will help is...




A basket full of puppies!!!!!!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

Now 10 days in the house!


----------



## AkTom

Another day Alaska. The Kenai river on the left, Mt. Redout in the center.


----------



## GreenEnvy22

TransAM, when I was 18. Kawasaki Ninja when I was 22, Minivan at 38.
Wait what? I miss the old days sometimes, hah.
Picked up a 2012 dodge caravan this week. Baby #3 on the way (other kids almost 7 and 9), so needed to succumb to the minivan.
On the plus side, it will hold a lot of grapes


----------



## bkisel

GreenEnvy22 said:


> TransAM, when I was 18. Kawasaki Ninja when I was 22, Minivan at 38.
> Wait what? I miss the old days sometimes, hah.
> Picked up a 2012 dodge caravan this week. Baby #3 on the way (other kids almost 7 and 9), so needed to succumb to the minivan.
> On the plus side, it will hold a lot of grapes
> View attachment 46776



Had one from the middle 80s to the early 90s. Besides hauling kids it turned out to be a pretty decent utility vehicle.

[BTW, my crew was mostly into British bikes. I rode a Triumph 750 and lusted after a friend's Norton 850.]


----------



## Boatboy24

GreenEnvy22 said:


> ...needed to succumb to the minivan.




A few years ago, I spotted a minivan on my way to work with the license plate "WE CAVED".


----------



## ceeaton

bkisel said:


> ... and lusted after a friend's Norton 850.]


 Now now Bill. Lust is a sin...how about liked the bike enough but didn't have the nerve to knock him off and steal his ride. If your gonna sin, make it worth it!


----------



## AkTom

Sorry for the crappy cell phone pic. 2 bald eagles in the yard. Yesterday 5 of them were perched in the trees.


----------



## JohnT

GreenEnvy22 said:


> On the plus side, it will hold a lot of grapes
> View attachment 46776



Atta boy! Where one sees a boring, wimpy, suburban transport vehicle, you see a grape hauler with a sliding side door option for easy unloading!!! 






Let us never speak of this "Mini-Van" thing again!!!!!


----------



## JohnT

Oh, And by the way,

Here is the perfect thing for you to slap on the back of the grape hauler...





Take that stick family!


----------



## jswordy

My pastures trying to turn into my ponds this morning. Wow, we have had a LOT of rain the last 3 weeks.


----------



## jswordy

My friend posted these pix on FB of a huge cave he found. (This is not him.) He will absolutely not disclose the location. He said he was in it 5 hours and never reached the end.


----------



## Johnd

jswordy said:


> My friend posted these pix on FB of a huge cave he found. (This is not him.) He will absolutely not disclose the location. He said he was in it 5 hours and never reached the end.
> 
> View attachment 46893
> 
> 
> View attachment 46894
> 
> 
> View attachment 46895



Very cool. I wouldn't go in there for 5 seconds, a spelunker i am not....................


----------



## sour_grapes

@balatonwine posted a picture of a cave he knows of, too. I could _EASILY _ spend more than 5 hours in there and not reach the end!








balatonwine said:


>


----------



## Johnd

sour_grapes said:


> @balatonwine posted a picture of a cave he knows of, too. I could _EASILY _more than 5 hours in there and not reach the end!



This is a MUCH different kind of a cave!!!!!!


----------



## Boatboy24

Going through some old pics, I came across this - from when I spent more time playing with my camera.


----------



## dcbrown73

Nice pic Jim! As an astrophotographer, I will say this. Most people tend to take pictures of full moons, but in truth. When the moon is in other phases, that is when the best pictures come out. The reason being is you get the moons terminator (shadow line) in the middle of the moon which then the craters cast shadows or lit peaks.

To show you what I'm talking about. Here is a moon image that shows the terminator and you can see how the details near the terminator pop compared to a straight full moon.






So if you ever decide to take a picture of the moon, try to do it in a non-full phase.

I think crescent moons are the best time to image though!


----------



## Ajmassa

The Rat!


----------



## jswordy

Johnd said:


> Very cool. I wouldn't go in there for 5 seconds, a spelunker i am not....................



Yeah, I hooked him up with a National Speleological Society Fellow I know. I think in summer once the water goes down, they may explore it right out to the end. That way, he gets to see what all is there and my other friend gets to see the cave, too, and keep everyone safe. They are both perfect cave size and physique. All I want out of it is photos to view with a glass of wine.


----------



## GreginND

My barn.


----------



## dcbrown73

@GregND

You look like you have plenty of room for an observatory and I bet you have pretty dark skies out there. No trees to block your view!


----------



## JohnT

dcbrown73 said:


> @GregND
> 
> You look like you have plenty of room for an observatory and I bet you have pretty dark skies out there. No trees to block your view!



Not possible what with all of that wine crammed in there


----------



## AkTom

Nice spare.


----------



## Boatboy24

Yeast crop circles. Very happy to see this. I pitched this W15 last night, but have had it for about a year. Seems to be just fine, despite its age.


----------



## geek

Looks like a frozen margarita


----------



## mainshipfred

geek said:


> Looks like a frozen margarita



All you need is a lime.


----------



## ceeaton

I think it looks more like a felt disc you put on the bottom of a floor polisher...


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> I think it looks more like a felt disc you put on the bottom of a floor polisher...



Sorry, but I like the Margarita idea much more.


----------



## sour_grapes

I like the Margarita idea more, also, but it DOES look more like a floor-polishing felt than a drink!

That reminds me of a silly tale. At work, someone had a receipt for dinner while on travel for a "Margherita pizza." The oh-so-wordly people in the financial office denied the reimbursement claim because we are not allowed to pay for alcohol.


----------



## Ajmassa

Went without a laundry room for a couple weeks while putting it back together. It’s Finished enough to set em and get some clean clothes! No more sorting through the bottom of be barrel. 
These new units are fancy pants. It plays jingles, has an app, steam cleans, folds and puts back in drawer for ya. Amazing.


----------



## Boatboy24

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Went without a laundry room for a couple weeks while putting it back together. It’s Finished enough to set em and get some clean clothes! No more sorting through the bottom of be barrel.
> These new units are fancy pants. It plays jingles, has an app, steam cleans, folds and puts back in drawer for ya. Amazing.



Is that the new house, or the old one?


----------



## mainshipfred

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Went without a laundry room for a couple weeks while putting it back together. It’s Finished enough to set em and get some clean clothes! No more sorting through the bottom of be barrel.
> These new units are fancy pants. It plays jingles, has an app, steam cleans, folds and puts back in drawer for ya. Amazing. View attachment 47008



I sure hope that is a gas dryer with the 120 outlet. Especially since it steams, folds and puts away. LOL


----------



## geek

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Went without a laundry room for a couple weeks while putting it back together. It’s Finished enough to set em and get some clean clothes! No more sorting through the bottom of be barrel.
> These new units are fancy pants. It plays jingles, has an app, steam cleans, folds and puts back in drawer for ya. Amazing. View attachment 47008



They're really pricey too..!!


----------



## Ajmassa

geek said:


> They're really pricey too..!!


They can be. Heather is great at finding deals though. These Samsung’s from depot together are almost the cost of a one in similar models. 



mainshipfred said:


> I sure hope that is a gas dryer with the 120 outlet. Especially since it steams, folds and puts away. LOL


. Sure is. Ran the black steel lines myself- for the 1st time. (So much easier than I anticipated)



Boatboy24 said:


> Is that the new house, or the old one?


 new place. Temporary room. To keep the laundry out of MY basement i promised to giver her a proper work space soon- when we revamp that entire lower level. After the bathroom and after the kitchen. This place will forever be under construction! —-the weird thing is I kinda like that. I need projects to keep myself busy.


----------



## jswordy

Ajmassa5983 said:


> They can be. Heather is great at finding deals though. These Samsung’s from depot together are almost the cost of a one in similar models.
> 
> . Sure is. Ran the black steel lines myself- for the 1st time. (So much easier than I anticipated)
> 
> new place. Temporary room. To keep the laundry out of MY basement i promised to giver her a proper work space soon- when we revamp that entire lower level. After the bathroom and after the kitchen. This place will forever be under construction! —-the weird thing is I kinda like that. I need projects to keep myself busy.



I had to give up on the American brands in the "regular" price range; went through dryers one after another like crazy. Bought a floor model LG from HD and man is that nice. If the washer ever goes, I'll go that route there, too. I don't need the app, for crying out loud. Do like the quiet operation and catchy tunes it plays. LOL. It sure beats the old buzzers.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## GreenEnvy22

Made this on my lunch break yesterday. Still need to stain it and find a permanent home.


----------



## mainshipfred

GreenEnvy22 said:


> Made this on my lunch break yesterday. Still need to stain it and find a permanent home.
> View attachment 47084



Very nice, personally I wouldn't stain it.


----------



## Trevor7

GreenEnvy22 said:


> Made this on my lunch break yesterday. Still need to stain it and find a permanent home.


As one who cannot cut two pieces of wood the same length, I applaud you for this. Just don't get zapped when reaching for the glass in slot #5 !


----------



## Ajmassa

jswordy said:


> Do like the quiet operation and catchy tunes it plays. LOL. It sure beats the old buzzers.


 Sure does. The laundry area is about 95% finished now and she is thrilled. These things are so amazing you probably won’t even believe it. I won’t pretend to understand the tech- ...but I can throw a load of laundry in the washer, and the next day when I get home from work it has been dried,folded, and placed back in the dresser and closets. Remarkable. Samsung is on point!


----------



## AkTom




----------



## AkTom




----------



## jswordy

AkTom said:


> View attachment 47163


Just got through with "One Man's Wilderness" and so your pix are timely! I had seen the documentary "Alone in the Wilderness," but never read the book. Just ordered Part II of the book. Dick Proenneke was quite a guy. I never get tired of checking out his old footage or scribblings.


----------



## jswordy

Here's a pic Dick Proenneke took at Twin Lakes about 1969...


----------



## bkisel

This was actually our yesterday's "puppy" hike...


----------



## dcbrown73

Saw this today. Awesome!







_At 94 million miles away, Kepler's interpretation of Earth as a bright flashlight in a dark sea of stars demonstrates the capabilities of its highly sensitive photometer, which is designed to pick up the faint dips in brightness of planets crossing distant stars. Some stars in this image are hundreds of light years away. Image courtesy NASA_


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## sour_grapes

Top of the morning to you, Jim!


----------



## jswordy

Took last weekend to tear down the woodpile, clean the area up after powder beetles got into the cherrywood, and re-stack it with new wood from splitting piles I made last fall. There's still quite bit to split. Beautiful weekend for it, 76 Saturday and 67 Sunday. Got to get it done before the real heat arrives soon!




f


----------



## bkisel

Today's dawning over my house...


----------



## bkisel

Easy dirt road "puppy" hike this morning...


----------



## ceeaton

Hmph, not what I expected on March 20th. Guess they predicted wrong, again, but unfortunately the original prediction was on the low end. I'm in Adams Co. PA, so I'm in the 8-14" range. Just checked and had 6" close to the house. Just hoping it keeps melting on the roads. What prompted me to go check was the fact that our school district just called to inform us that there were no classes tomorrow. Kinda early for them, they usually wait until 5 am for the "good" news.

http://abc27.com/2018/03/20/snow-de...g-noreaster-takes-hold-tonight-and-wednesday/

https://www.wunderground.com/forecast/us/pa/york/KPAYORK104?cm_ven=localwx_10day





Of course I blame this all on the fact that I got my car serviced on Monday, and they always wash it. Oh well, looked good for a day. The fun of owning a car painted white.


----------



## bkisel

Craig, only 20% chance of flurries and or snow showers up this way. No accumulations forecasted.


----------



## ceeaton

bkisel said:


> Craig, only 20% chance of flurries and or snow showers up this way. No accumulations forecasted.


Well, that's what happened the last 3 N'easters, we were just far enough West to get a few inches or nothing at all. Then I got on my high horse and said, no problem this will be like the other three. Guess maybe I shouldn't of said that.

Just watch it, we've had plenty of snow up around your parts on opening day of trout season. I have pictures of the ice freezing up in my rod guides to the point I had to dip my fishing rod in the water to melt them.

Edit: by the way, where is that straight road you have as your last image with Sadie impatiently waiting for you?


----------



## ibglowin

As they used to say during WWII when talking about the Manhattan Project but they couldn't say where they were stationed at......

I am out in the Southwest. The weather is beautiful, warm and dry..... Hang in there Craig!


----------



## Ajmassa

Getting used and abused over here. Yet another in 10 days potentially too. 
Heather works for the state gaming enforcement. Already got the call- all state workers are off—- who didn’t know that. Schools off too. 
Unfortunately I’m dealing with an a**hole from a cabinetry shop who insists on making a delivery regardless of the snow- forcing me to drive what normally is 45 min to the job. God bless 4x4. 
Took 3 different kerosene selling gas stations to finally find one who had some to heat my shop. Not sure if there’s a shortage since of the attendants spoke English.


----------



## Ajmassa

Given the thread- this is the 2nd kerosene tease


----------



## ceeaton

I can usually get it around here if I need it, but I don't think the demand is as much as you have in your area (several million people vs. 45,000 in Adams County). I stopped using a kerosene heater years ago because of the kids (something about fire intrigues humans).


----------



## bkisel

ceeaton said:


> ...
> 
> Edit: by the way, where is that straight road you have as your last image with Sadie impatiently waiting for you?



That would be "Railway Grade Trail" running ~North from Hills Creek Road to Ives Run through the Western section of Game Lands #37. BTW, the entire road isn't straight, there are some bends in the road.


----------



## jswordy

The National Weather Service this morning confirmed that an EF-1 (105 mph) tornado briefly touched down Monday evening and destroyed this shed at the Hazel Green Building Supplies store in Hazel Green, Ala., 6 miles south of me at Sweetpea Farms in Lincoln County, Tenn. A nearby house sustained roof damage, with shingles still scattered across northbound lanes of U.S. 231/431 when I came home last night.


----------



## bkisel

jswordy said:


> The National Weather Service this morning confirmed that an EF-1 (105 mph) tornado briefly touched down Monday evening and destroyed this shed at the Hazel Green Building Supplies store in Hazel Green, Ala., 6 miles south of me at Sweetpea Farms in Lincoln County, Tenn. A nearby house sustained roof damage, with shingles still scattered across northbound lanes of U.S. 231/431 when I came home last night.
> 
> View attachment 47499
> 
> 
> View attachment 47500
> 
> 
> View attachment 47501
> 
> 
> View attachment 47502



Hopefully no serious injuries...


----------



## jswordy

bkisel said:


> Hopefully no serious injuries...



No deaths, no injuries at all. It touched down there only, too. There were others but way south and west of me. EF-2 and an EF-3 are confirmed.


----------



## ibglowin

Sundays sunset. We had a quick moving front pushing through. Looking East.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Sundays sunset. We had a quick moving front pushing through. Looking East.



Almost looks like a wildfire...


----------



## olusteebus

A church near where I went to college. Tore it in half!


----------



## sour_grapes

olusteebus said:


> A church near where I went to college. Tore it in half!



Yikes!


----------



## Ajmassa

Guess I had too much fun out there. After Olivia and I finished the snowmen and came inside there was a knock at the door. A couple neighbor kids asking if the “2 kids” who were playing earlier could come back out to play.


----------



## ceeaton

@Ajmassa, the bikini idea is nice, have to try it at some point. Came home to my daughter slaving away shoveling the driveway. She said what the other kids had done wasn't good enough, so she "fixed" it and kept going (I am always afraid that my tendency towards perfection (in everyone elses' life, not mine) would rub off on the kids, unfortunately I think that may have happened). I helped her finish the driveway, then stuck my head out a side door in the garage and measured 14" of what was a nice fluffy snow this morning, that has turned wet and heavy. Guess I'm glad the temps hung around freezing, would have been a lot more to shovel if the temp had been in the mid 20's.

Cleaned off the grill and grilled a sausage patty for my Son, and two chicken breasts to make some chicken and tomato sauce on pasta for dinner. Was very good, washed down with a few Lord Chesterfield Ales (of the Yuengling variety).


----------



## bkisel

ceeaton said:


> @Ajmassa, the bikini idea is nice, have to try it at some point. Came home to my daughter slaving away shoveling the driveway. She said what the other kids had done wasn't good enough, so she "fixed" it and kept going (I am always afraid that my tendency towards perfection (in everyone elses' life, not mine) would rub off on the kids, unfortunately I think that may have happened). I helped her finish the driveway, then stuck my head out a side door in the garage and measured 14" of what was a nice fluffy snow this morning, that has turned wet and heavy. Guess I'm glad the temps hung around freezing, would have been a lot more to shovel if the temp had been in the mid 20's.
> 
> Cleaned off the grill and grilled a sausage patty for my Son, and two chicken breasts to make some chicken and tomato sauce on pasta for dinner. Was very good, washed down with a few Lord Chesterfield Ales (of the Yuengling variety).
> 
> View attachment 47512




I'll take 2 to 3 times a light/fluffy amount of snow over the wet heavy stuff any day.


----------



## Ajmassa

bkisel said:


> I'll take 2 to 3 times a light/fluffy amount of snow over the wet heavy stuff any day.



100%. This is essentially the perfect “snowball” snow. Light. Packs easy. Shoveling is a joy compared to last week’s heavy slop. 
They are absolutely having a blast. And even added a dog to the family. 

My buddy just sent me this pic of his next door neighbors shoveling job. I couldn’t stop laughing. Who does that?


----------



## JohnT

I just realized that I "Liked" a picture of a church torn in half. 

.....


----------



## ceeaton

JohnT said:


> I just realized that I "Liked" a picture of a church torn in half.
> 
> .....


The building is torn in half. The Church is the family of people who normally would be in the building worshiping. It was a blessing no one was hurt.


----------



## jswordy

ceeaton said:


> The building is torn in half. The Church is the family of people who normally would be in the building worshiping. It was a blessing no one was hurt.



It is a church, either way. Glad no one was hurt.


----------



## ceeaton

jswordy said:


> It is a church, either way. Glad no one was hurt.


Very true. I watched a few local news clips on it and sat back and wondered how our church family would handle the situation. Times are tough in the church community, having the place you meet and worship literally torn in half is a tough one to stomach. I see from their website they found a temporary place to meet. Hopefully they can get 'er rebuilt and be back on-site sooner than later.


----------



## AkTom

My baby is blooming!!! A 2 year old plumeria.


----------



## AkTom

The beer pipeline is finally getting back in shape.


----------



## Papa

Repurposed jacuzzi tub


----------



## Boatboy24

AkTom said:


> View attachment 47544
> My baby is blooming!!! A 2 year old plumeria.



A Plumeria in Alaska. Now I've seen everything.


----------



## AkTom

Obviously it’s an indoor plant. Even in the summer, it stays inside. I wish I could live in a green house with an attached brewery/winery.


----------



## ibglowin

Socorro (NM) Sunset


----------



## bkisel

Today's hike was to Sand Run Falls...


----------



## bkisel

Furniture repair. One less item (for now) off the "honey do list".


----------



## ibglowin

I bet nobody with the exception of perhaps Paul ( sour_grapes ) will ever figure out what this is a snap of!


----------



## sour_grapes

Not quite sure -- it in many ways looks like a large tandem van de Graaff, but not one that I have seen before. Mostly I've used Super FNs, but I have used BNLs tandem, which looks a bit like that...

Probably I am way off.


----------



## Trevor7

Thank goodness for Google's Image Search... It pegged it immediately!
It said: 
"Best guess for this image: _metal_"


----------



## jswordy

Cutting, splitting stacking. Only the stump is left to go. Have to wait until it gets cleared around the base. Gonna be heavy work, no time to lose footing. I took the wood pile completely apart and cleaned up the area to start. Had a powder beetle infestation in the cherry wood. Full trailer load is backed up ready to add to the stack.


----------



## Papa

It's a crayfish by a canoe rope if you don't zoom in .......but if you do zoom it turns in a lobster by a big boat's rope


----------



## ibglowin

sour_grapes said:


> Probably I am way off.


----------



## dcbrown73

jswordy said:


> Cutting, splitting stacking. Only the stump is left to go. Have to wait until it gets cleared around the base. Gonna be heavy work, no time to lose footing. I took the wood pile completely apart and cleaned up the area to start. Had a powder beetle infestation in the cherry wood. Full trailer load is backed up ready to add to the stack.
> 
> View attachment 47607
> 
> 
> View attachment 47608
> 
> 
> View attachment 47609
> 
> 
> View attachment 47610
> 
> 
> View attachment 47611
> 
> 
> View attachment 47612
> 
> 
> View attachment 47607
> 
> 
> View attachment 47608
> 
> 
> View attachment 47609
> 
> 
> View attachment 47610
> 
> 
> View attachment 47611
> 
> 
> View attachment 47612



Did you do it like this?


----------



## dcbrown73

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 47614



Nice, I'm studying amplifiers now (well, and other components of making amateur radios) to get my (FCC) Extra license.


----------



## sour_grapes

Believe it or not, inertial confinement fusion crossed my mind, but I explicitly rejected it because that tube didn't look like (to an unschooled me) anything that could be involved with inertial confinement. I am fairly ignorant of Antares. I do not know if I am right or not, but I always imagined the ICF as more-or-less spherical, with radiation raining down from 4 pi.


----------



## sour_grapes

dcbrown73 said:


> Did you do it like this?



Probably not, just because Wordy wouldn't want to be bothered by converting to 122 cm x 244 cm 122 cm piles.


----------



## Boatboy24

dcbrown73 said:


> Did you do it like this?




Years ago, I had a 2nd floor office with a beautiful, wooded view. Deer, woodpeckers - all kinds of wildlife viewing from my desk. The land was eventually developed and I was just amazed with the machinery that came in and cleared out those trees. Rather repetitive, but I still didn't get any work done for weeks.  It was fascinating to watch.


----------



## ibglowin

I hired in on the tail end of most all of the "big physics" projects and the "Star "Wars" era of the Reagan years. Those were good years to work at LANL. Plenty of funding across the lab and all of its core divisions. It was like they would back up several armored cars full of $$$ each year and say "is that enough or do you need more?" LOL

I found a schematic showing the amp/laser setup.




In the end, the DOE terminated the Antares laser research program at the end of 1985 because of a technical problem; Los Alamos discovered that long-wavelength lasers generated electrons that preheated the target containing the fuel for the fusion reaction, thereby preventing fusion; The DOE and LANL believed the problem would have required developing an impractical and expensive laser system for effective use; LANL's efforts to fix the technical problem were unsuccessful; LANL conducted two technical evaluations and concluded that the Antares technology was not a good candidate for achieving fusion; and two scientific panels' reviews supported the LANL conclusion.



sour_grapes said:


> Believe it or not, inertial confinement fusion crossed my mind, but I explicitly rejected it because that tube didn't look like (to an unschooled me) anything that could be involved with inertial confinement. I am fairly ignorant of Antares. I do not know if I am right or not, but I always imagined the ICF as more-or-less spherical, with radiation raining down from 4 pi.


----------



## sour_grapes

Cool. Thanks for that explanation. Even after you told me it was for inertial confinement fusion, I didn't realize that your first pic was ONE BIG laser. I still had the idea that there were multiple lasers being housed there.


----------



## ibglowin

We still have plenty of lasers, (and beams) of all sorts hitting targets around this place. At least twice a week they do explosives testing back in the canyons that can shake and rattle windows for miles. Sometimes they can even be felt as far away as Santa fe (30 miles).

http://www.lanl.gov/science-innovation/science-facilities/trident-laser-facility/

http://www.lanl.gov/science-innovation/science-facilities/index.php



sour_grapes said:


> I still had the idea that there were multiple lasers being housed there.


----------



## Trevor7

Such cool stuff being done with lasers! The geek in me likes to do a yearly visit to LIGO and hear about the latest gravitational wave discoveries. https://www.ligo.caltech.edu/WA


----------



## ibglowin

Lorenzo Canyon, Socorro, NM


----------



## ibglowin

Socorro, NM


----------



## sour_grapes

sour_grapes said:


> I didn't realize that your first pic was ONE BIG laser. I still had the idea that there were multiple lasers being housed there.





ibglowin said:


> We still have plenty of lasers, (and beams) of all sorts hitting targets around this place.



For possible clarification, I was trying to say that I initially thought there were multiple lasers IN THAT BIG ORANGE tank, as opposed to one ginormous one. I realize you still have lots of other "energetic sources" in your parts.


----------



## ibglowin

Storm on the Taos Plateau........


----------



## ibglowin

"La Morada", El Rancho de las Golondrinas, Santa Fe, NM


----------



## jswordy

Stacked the trailer load yesterday. I'd say about 2-1/4+ cords there now. My helper wasn't much of one. I have a 20-ton commercial made in USA splitter I bought at a rental place auction a few years back. Tough unit. Rainy today so went to a property foreclosure auction.


----------



## wildhair

I'll see your crescent moon and raise you 1/2  I took this one in the early morning......


Looks like it was sliced in 1/2


----------



## dcbrown73

My GF (Ursula) has a business where she makes artistic candies and stuff. (like Cake Boss, stuff but with cupcakes and candies rather than full cakes)

Anyhow, she is making these for one of her customers. It's half an chocolate egg (Easter stuff) stuffed with Brazilian Brigadeiro candies mixed with Kitkat and Almond Joy and of course sprinkles.

The Honey Bee Candies logo is a new logo I had made for her. Much better than her old one. The bee in the logo is made of a Brazilian Brigadeiro candy 






EDIT. She just sent another picture of what she is working on.


----------



## mainshipfred

dcbrown73 said:


> My GF (Ursula) has a business where she makes artistic candies and stuff. (like Cake Boss, stuff but with cupcakes and candies rather than full cakes)
> 
> Anyhow, she is making these for one of her customers. It's half an chocolate egg (Easter stuff) stuffed with Brazilian Brigadeiro candies mixed with Kitkat and Almond Joy and of course sprinkles.
> 
> The Honey Bee Candies logo is a new logo I had made for her. Much better than her old one. The bee in the logo is made of a Brazilian Brigadeiro candy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT. She just sent another picture of what she is working on.


Looks interesting


----------



## sour_grapes

Wow, that is a serious talent!


----------



## wrongway

Thats strange, All of a sudden I have a serious Chocolate craving!


----------



## wrongway

dcbrown73 said:


> Nice, I'm studying amplifiers now (well, and other components of making amateur radios) to get my (FCC) Extra license.



Hi dcbrown73
Just seen your post that your working on your FCC Extra License.
I have been a Ham since 1980, Just a Tech!


----------



## AkTom




----------



## wrongway

AkTom said:


> View attachment 47697



AkTom,

That Plumaria is awesome!! I have tried to grow them from seed and
I have gotten them up to a foot tall then they get soft and die. Im told it is from over watering but I only water once a week. Anyway Awesome photo!!


----------



## AkTom

There will be more as the other side starts blooming. I got mine as s10” stick. I mixed potting soil and sand, 50/50. Let it dry on the surface. I’m not afraid to let it go more than some plants.


----------



## wrongway

That i


AkTom said:


> There will be more as the other side starts blooming. I got mine as s10” stick. I mixed potting soil and sand, 50/50. Let it dry on the surface. I’m not afraid to let it go more than some plants.




That is awesome! Would like very much to see the other ones! May I ask how many you have?


----------



## AkTom

I have a total of 4. The big one is 2 years old. The 2 on the outside are about 1. The stubby in the middle is one an acquaintance brought to me a few months ago.


----------



## dcbrown73

wrongway said:


> Hi dcbrown73
> Just seen your post that your working on your FCC Extra License.
> I have been a Ham since 1980, Just a Tech!



Nice! I got my license is 2014. (both tech and general) I didn't mess around with HF until around August 2016. I've been hooked on digital modes every since.


----------



## jswordy

Set up the trail camera in the barn. Got a few different things, including two of the first live armadillo sighting on Sweetpea Farms. It shot 148 pix (mostly cats) in just a few days. Busy highway in that barn! Cat, raccoon, armadillo, groundhog, opossum. Gonna set 'er up again.


----------



## wrongway

AkTom said:


> View attachment 47720
> 
> 
> 
> I have a total of 4. The big one is 2 years old. The 2 on the outside are about 1. The stubby in the middle is one an acquaintance brought to me a few months ago.View attachment 47721



Wow that cool AkTom, I'm jellos! )


----------



## crooked cork

Trout fishing dosesnt start until April 13 here in Mn should be balmy by then. LOL


----------



## Papa

All most time again


----------



## wrongway

dcbrown73 said:


> Nice! I got my license is 2014. (both tech and general) I didn't mess around with HF until around August 2016. I've been hooked on digital modes every since.



That is awesome, Back in the day, I used a Commodore 64 computer to send my Morse code on 40 and 80 meter band!


----------



## wrongway




----------



## wrongway




----------



## wrongway




----------



## dcbrown73

That's a lot of critters in your barn there Jim!


----------



## wrongway

That's not a barn, Thats a Hotel!


----------



## bkisel

Saturday's short hike had us trekking field and woods ~2 miles East of downtown Wellsboro, PA and 1/8th mile South of Rte. 6....


----------



## bkisel

Pic from this morning's hike near Arnot, PA...


----------



## bkisel

Deer crossing my property to get to the neighbor's feeder...


----------



## Boatboy24

bkisel said:


> Pic from this morning's hike near Arnot, PA...
> 
> View attachment 47784



Your pup sure looks happy in that snow.


----------



## ceeaton

bkisel said:


> Saturday's short hike had is trekking field and woods ~2 miles East of downtown Wellsboro, PA and 1/8th mile South of Rte. 6....


Okay, haven't been back there in a while. Is the Nursing home on the left in the image, and the County jail to the right just out of the image?


----------



## ceeaton

bkisel said:


> Deer crossing my property to get to the neighbor's feeder...


That looks like a nice couple of hind quarters to me...bring one down and I'll smoke 'er up!


----------



## bkisel

ceeaton said:


> That looks like a nice couple of hind quarters to me...bring one down and I'll smoke 'er up!



Because neighbor is feeding the deer I can't hunt that side of my property.


----------



## bkisel

Boatboy24 said:


> Your pup sure looks happy in that snow.



And the mud!


----------



## wrongway




----------



## wrongway

View attachment 47798


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin

Bill,

I am sure I missed it but what kind of Puppy is that? Looks like a "doodle" of sorts? 



bkisel said:


> Pic from this morning's hike near Arnot, PA...
> 
> View attachment 47784


----------



## bkisel

ibglowin said:


> Bill,
> 
> I am sure I missed it but what kind of Puppy is that? Looks like a "doodle" of sorts?



Yes, an F2 Golden Doodle (2/3 Poodle, 1/3 Golden Retriever). Great dog. Big plus "breed" wise is no shedding. Big negative is grooming about every two months.


----------



## sour_grapes

bkisel said:


> Yes, an F2 Golden Doodle (2/3 Poodle, 1/3 Golden Retriever)



Ummm, I am no biology expert, but I don't think that's possible? 

I remember when I was a kid, and Farah Fawcett described herself as "1/3 Iranian." I thought "Geez, I'd like to see her family tree!"


----------



## ibglowin

(Golden x Poodle = F1; F1 x Poodle = F1b; F1b x F1 = F2b) 

F2b = 62.5% Poodle 37.5% Golden or roughly what Bill quoted.



sour_grapes said:


> Ummm, I am no biology expert, but I don't think that's possible?
> 
> I remember when I was a kid, and Farah Fawcett described herself as "1/3 Iranian." I thought "Geez, I'd like to see her family tree!"


----------



## bkisel

ceeaton said:


> Okay, haven't been back there in a while. Is the Nursing home on the left in the image, and the County jail to the right just out of the image?



You've just about got it. Broad Acres is to the left but down the hill out of the picture. The big building you see houses, I believe, a bunch of Tioga County social service offices. If you look out the front entrance of Broad Acres and up the hill you'd see that big building.


----------



## bkisel

sour_grapes said:


> Ummm, I am no biology expert, but I don't think that's possible?
> 
> I remember when I was a kid, and Farah Fawcett described herself as "1/3 Iranian." I thought "Geez, I'd like to see her family tree!"



Okay, this is what I think I know... Female golden retriever is bred with a standard poodle resulting in F1 goldendoodles (?). A female F1 is bred with a standard poodle and you get your F2 goldendoodles (?). So if I got it right what percentage poodle and what percentage golden retriever dog do I have? Maybe I should have just gotten an F1 and my head wouldn't hurt so much. 

Here is where I got the puppy.. http://www.goldendoodles-of-gaines-pa.com/home.


----------



## geek

At the end of the day, is a dog.... lol


----------



## bkisel

geek said:


> At the end of the day, is a dog.... lol



So what kind of dog is it that your family has? I've forgotten.


----------



## sour_grapes

bkisel said:


> Okay, this is what I think I know... Female golden retriever is bred with a standard poodle resulting in F1 goldendoodles (?). A female F1 is bred with a standard poodle and you get your F2 goldendoodles (?). So if I got it right what percentage poodle and what percentage golden retriever dog do I have? Maybe I should have just gotten an F1 and my head wouldn't hurt so much.
> 
> Here is where I got the puppy.. http://www.goldendoodles-of-gaines-pa.com/home.



I think that would be 1/4 Golden and 3/4 poodle. (In lineages, the denominator must be a power of 2, like 1/2, 1/4, 1/8, 1/16, etc.)


----------



## AkTom

bkisel said:


> So what kind of dog is it that your family has? I've forgotten.



A dog is a dog... if it has 4 legs. His he gets groomed every 2 months , otherwise he’ll have a hot dog, not to be confused with a wiener dog, which is not the same as as no legged hot dog which you put mustard and catchup on, not to be confused with chicken dogs, turkey dogs, pig dogs, which is not to be confused with Polish dogs or German dogs otherwise known as brat dogs, which are primarily mass produced products, not to be confused with home made dogs of the aforementioned varieties. 
Chow ,
Which is both a Chinese dog and an Italian one that they are always looking for when they say goodbye. 
Tomcat, the dirty rotten cheetah, knows his dogs.


----------



## bkisel

sour_grapes said:


> I think that would be 1/4 Golden and 3/4 poodle. (In lineages, the denominator must be a power of 2, like 1/2, 1/4, 1/8, 1/16, etc.)



Yes, that makes sense. What was I thinking?


----------



## ibglowin

For each cross you have a DNA makeup of 100%

Each parent contributes 50% of their DNA (expression of the DNA is obviously a different matter)

So for this cross (Golden x Poodle = F1; F1 x Poodle = F1b; F1b x F1 = F2b)

F1 is 50% Golden, 50% Poodle
Next Cross is F1 X Poodle (100%) so this cross ends up with a dog that is 75% Poodle and 25% Golden (The Sire and Dam each provide 50% of the new cross DNA so divide the DNA in half and add together)
Next Cross is F1b (75% Poodle/25% Golden) X F1 (50% Poodle/50% Golden) So again divide each side in half and add together.

You end up with F2b having the sum (37.5% + 25% Poodle) and (25% + 12.5% Golden) = 62.5% Poodle and 37.5% Golden




sour_grapes said:


> I think that would be 1/4 Golden and 3/4 poodle. (In lineages, the denominator must be a power of 2, like 1/2, 1/4, 1/8, 1/16, etc.)


----------



## bkisel

ibglowin said:


> For each cross you have a DNA makeup of 100%
> 
> Each parent contributes 50% of their DNA (expression of the DNA is obviously a different matter)
> 
> So for this cross (Golden x Poodle = F1; F1 x Poodle = F1b; F1b x F1 = F2b)
> 
> F1 is 50% Golden, 50% Poodle
> Next Cross is F1 X Poodle (100%) so this cross ends up with a dog that is 75% Poodle and 25% Golden (The Sire and Dam each provide 50% of the new cross DNA so divide the DNA in half and add together)
> Next Cross is F1b (75% Poodle/25% Golden) X F1 (50% Poodle/50% Golden) So again divide each side in half and add together.
> 
> You end up with F2b having the sum (37.5% + 25% Poodle) and (25% + 12.5% Golden) = 62.5% Poodle and 37.5% Golden




Now my head is hurting again. Can't we all just make wine? 

Joking aside... Wow, where did you get all this knowledge on the subject?


----------



## ibglowin

I actually took Genetics in college and got an "A". The year was 1983 however!



bkisel said:


> Now my head is hurting again. Can't we all just make wine?
> 
> Joking aside... Wow, where did you get all this knowledge on the subject?


----------



## ibglowin

Not NM! 

However this was taken by a retired friend of mine and I really like the composition as well as the colors. This was taken in the Ozark mountains.


----------



## ibglowin

Zion NP.


----------



## bkisel

ibglowin said:


> Not NM!
> 
> However this was taken by a retired friend of mine and I really like the composition as well as the colors. This was taken in the Ozark mountains.



That's a shot I could never get with my cell phone camera. Even if I had that long a "shutter" speed I'd need to find a very steady rest for the phone.


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> I actually took Genetics in college and got an "A". The year was 1983 however!



The instructor was this foreign guy who always wore this weird robe. His name was like Gregor Mendel or something like that.....


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Not NM!
> 
> However this was taken by a retired friend of mine and I really like the composition as well as the colors. This was taken in the Ozark mountains.



Your friend has some talent.


----------



## geek

Why these pics show this red x in most cases when viewing from iPhone using the WMT app????


----------



## geek

Could it be the file format?


----------



## ibglowin

I always link from images posted from FB 99% of the time. Its easier than trying to download the image and then upload to WMT. Could be something weird going on in the WMT App that it can't show properly or work with that type of link/image combo.



geek said:


> Could it be the file format?


----------



## geek

Maybe @TxBrew can take a look?
I wanted to copy that pic, can you post the plain link here?


----------



## ibglowin

We worked together for several years doing Pu isotope measurements via Magnetic Sector Mass Spectroscopy years ago. He and his wife never had any kids so they plunked away a lot of extra cash and retired several years ago at the ripe old age of 55 I think. Now the two of them just go all around the Southwest (mostly) hiking and photographing everything they run across. Not sure if he sells much but I am sure between the two of them they are not hurting financially.





Boatboy24 said:


> Your friend has some talent.


----------



## ibglowin

https://www.facebook.com/Raven.Moun...482429041847/1758566480833427/?type=3&theater



geek said:


> Maybe @TxBrew can take a look?
> I wanted to copy that pic, can you post the plain link here?


----------



## cmason1957

geek said:


> Maybe @TxBrew can take a look?
> I wanted to copy that pic, can you post the plain link here?


It works great on the web page, but not in the app. I am guessing here (but have had to write software that interacts with Facebook, so scientific guess) that the aboard knows how to follow that link, since it knows how to log me into Facebook. But the app doesn't have permission to access my Facebook credentials, so we get the broken link.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin

One of favorite Spring pics. Cherry blossoms in the Quad at UW. Mrs IB's Alma Mater.


----------



## bkisel

geek said:


> Why these pics show this red x in most cases when viewing from iPhone using the WMT app????
> View attachment 47835



Just that photo not others in this thread?


----------



## geek

bkisel said:


> Just that photo not others in this thread?



Mostly Mike's due to the way he is posting them by links, yours are fine.


----------



## TxBrew

ibglowin said:


> Not NM!
> 
> However this was taken by a retired friend of mine and I really like the composition as well as the colors. This was taken in the Ozark mountains.




I saw where @geek could not see this photo on his iPhone. I tested with my iPad, and can see it just fine. I am using the mobile browser version on the iPad. I then tested the app. The app is blocking the photo. App is based on Tapatalk, and that must be the issue.

Please try the site using a mobile browser, it is so much better than app.


----------



## geek

TxBrew said:


> I saw where @geek could not see this photo on his iPhone. I tested with my iPad, and can see it just fine. I am using the mobile browser version on the iPad. I then tested the app. The app is blocking the photo. App is based on Tapatalk, and that must be the issue.
> 
> Please try the site using a mobile browser, it is so much better than app.



Uh?


----------



## Trevor7

<Note to self - remember to look for the pic back at the computer...>


----------



## bkisel

My friend Sean is a volunteer at Hills Creek State Park, PA. One of his Spring time assignments is operating the parks Sugar Shack...


----------



## bkisel

I think this is from Thursday's "Puppy" Hike. Old Rte 287 (looking South) between Hills Creek Road and Ives Run...


----------



## Boatboy24

Don't know if this will work outside northern Virginia or not, but I imagine its worth a shot...


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 47982
> 
> 
> Don't know if this will work outside northern Virginia or not, but I imagine its worth a shot...


Probably about what round trip gas would cost for me 

Edit: Actually, the Leesburg outlet is only 80 miles away, so 160/35 x $2.85 = $13.03, so potentially a bargain (as long as the PA State trooper isn't waiting for me at the PA border).


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Probably about what round trip gas would cost for me
> 
> Edit: Actually, the Leesburg outlet is only 80 miles away, so 160/35 x $2.85 = $13.03, so potentially a bargain (as long as the PA State trooper isn't waiting for me at the PA border).



If you go that far, you're in Loudon county, which is home to many fabulous wineries and close to me and @mainshipfred . Just sayin'...


----------



## JamesGrape

Saw these light fixtures and thought they were very cool. And right in the sweet spot for diy’ers. All parts look easily obtainable except possibly the shade.


----------



## jswordy

LOL, looks like folks got this thread confused with the memes thread....


----------



## Ajmassa

JamesGrape said:


> View attachment 48068
> Saw these light fixtures and thought they were very cool. And right in the sweet spot for diy’ers. All parts look easily obtainable except possibly the shade.



Funny you posted this. Just yesterday I made a paper towel holder from some galvanized pipe. Definitely agree with you, and you described it perfectly- these types of DIYs just look cool.


----------



## Monty Knapp

Any photo?
Here's a shot taken in the infrared spectrum. Leaves on trees are actually green, but not in the infrared spectrum. One image is a "red/blue false color" image. The other is a black and white version.


----------



## Boatboy24

Monty Knapp said:


> First day this year in the 70's, nice sunny day. Had to grill out. Hamburgers, cheese burgers, homemade brats, potato wedges and corn on the cob. AND a 10 year old bottle of Cabernet Sauvignon. My god!, was this wine good! Almost wish I'd saved it for a good steak.
> Life is good!
> View attachment 48076
> 
> 
> Prep'ing baby back ribs for the smoker tomorrow!



Good looking grub - join us in the "What's for Dinner" thread with those ribs.


----------



## Boatboy24

Monty Knapp said:


> Any photo?
> Here's a shot taken in the infrared spectrum. Leaves on trees are actually green, but not in the infrared spectrum. One image is a "red/blue false color" image. The other is a black and white version.
> View attachment 48077
> View attachment 48078



Very cool. First one almost looks like the cherry blossoms here in DC.


----------



## JamesGrape

The Milky Way above a chair lift. It was a tough exposure (for me) with brightly lit windows all around.


----------



## JohnT

Steam Punk is very "in" right now.


----------



## JamesGrape

Racking off the fine lees. I’m sure it was too soon (30 days) oh well.


----------



## Trevor7

JamesGrape said:


> Racking off the fine lees. I’m sure it was too soon (30 days) oh well.


What clamp is that on your auto-siphon? That would stop my fat-fingers from stirring up the lees half the time!


----------



## JamesGrape

That’s a common nylon spring clamp. They cost about $1.50 at harbor freight depending on size. I sure you could order online from various sources. They can break with hard use in a shop - but they are so cheap I buy a bagful of assorted sizes. They have many household uses, too.

The clamp ends are flat surfaces that swivel - and they don’t really clamp on a round siphone tube. But for me it was still a very handy way to suspend the siphon above the lees, and I just soaked it sanitizer with everything else. Worked like a charm.


----------



## dralarms

Here you go


----------



## geek

Hello Punta Cana [emoji4]


----------



## geek

Do I need to say more? [emoji4]


----------



## AkTom

@geek you suck. I wish I was there keeping you out of trouble.


----------



## geek




----------



## AkTom

Carry on without me if you must...


----------



## sour_grapes

AkTom said:


> Carry on without me if you must...



Too damn funny and appropriate.

(Shaking fist): Damn you Varis! I just came it from shoveling "heart attack snow" -- wet and heavy. It is still coming down. 

But please, enjoy yourself in DR!


----------



## geek

It is gorgeous here, the beach is amazing this time with no seaweed floating around, clear water and white sand.
I’m really thinking about a future investment condo [emoji848][emoji848]


----------



## VillaVino

Runningwolf said:


> My favorite
> 
> View attachment 7781


----------



## JohnT

geek said:


> It is gorgeous here, the beach is amazing this time with no seaweed floating around, clear water and white sand.
> I’m really thinking about a future investment condo [emoji848][emoji848]



Don't do it!


----------



## geek

JohnT said:


> Don't do it!



John, can you elaborate?


----------



## JohnT

Investment condos never work out. I know of many who, while on vacation, opted to purchase but ended up wishing they have never bought. Resale was next to impossible at the original price paid.

In the long run, given that you have limited vacation time, you will be much better off financially if you simply rent a place for the time that you need them.

Think of it this way. How much would it cost to rent a PALACE down there? Would $3,000 cover it? Would a vacation condo cost much more?


----------



## geek




----------



## Boatboy24

Stop it, Varis!!


----------



## JamesGrape

My experience is that in desirable resort locations the ownership fees (not taxes) can be crazy high - but they are arbitrarly set so that the owner will still get a small positive return. And there is often a long menu of fees that most of us have never heard of that dilute your return. You look at the numbers and get the impression that others involved make far more money than the condo owner. (It’s the same if you build a Caribbean home as an investment rental - avoiding condo fees - and want professional rental management). You like to know - but you can’t worry too much about - what “the other guys” make off your investment - only what your investment means to you and your family/friends. There are plenty of reasons to buy - but obviously getting good and complete info is before committing is vital to feeling good about the decision. Ask for a pro-forma. Talk to as many people as you can while you are there - you’ll probably meet some owners as well as other renters. DR is increasingly popular. But personally I would not want to end up with a vacation that costs me more to own than to rent - thinking i’ll get that money back when I sell some day. Capital is precious.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## geek

Enjoying last day at this beautiful resort.

Altos de Chavon will be our next stop on our way to the main capital Santo Domingo.


----------



## geek

In Santo Domingo, picture taken from 7th floor at my sister in law’s apartment.


----------



## bkisel

JohnT said:


> Investment condos never work out. I know of many who, while on vacation, opted to purchase but ended up wishing they have never bought. Resale was next to impossible at the original price paid.
> 
> In the long run, given that you have limited vacation time, you will be much better off financially if you simply rent a place for the time that you need them.
> 
> Think of it this way. How much would it cost to rent a PALACE down there? Would $3,000 cover it? Would a vacation condo cost much more?



Varis is originally from the DR. Maybe it is meant to be a retirement investment? I'll ask...


----------



## bkisel

We


geek said:


> It is gorgeous here, the beach is amazing this time with no seaweed floating around, clear water and white sand.
> I’m really thinking about a future investment condo [emoji848][emoji848]



Varis, an investment towards retiring to the DR?

That would be awesome for all your friends here on WMT! We could visit you every winter


----------



## JohnT

bkisel said:


> Varis is originally from the DR. Maybe it is meant to be a retirement investment? I'll ask...



OH, That changes everything. I was thinking that he was a "spur of the moment" buyer.

I was just remembering a time when I had to talk my MIL out of purchasing a time share in Key West. This vultures (time share salesman) enticed her as she was vacationing. The salesman promised the world (verbally), but delivered nothing (in writing). 

Luckily, I was able to get her to cancel the check she wrote within 24 hours. Had that check cleared, she would have been stuck (and man, do I mean stuck).

When the salesman found out that the check was cancelled, of course he called my MIL to subject her to abuse. She was obviously getting abused when I grabbed the phone and reminded the salesman of all of the promises he made and how the blackout dates/places in the contract allowed for none of it. Before hanging up, I remember saying that "Her check is as good as your word"!

It all turned out to be a scam that these jerks played on happy vacationers.


----------



## geek

Punta Rucia, DR.


----------



## geek

Cayo Arena, in Punta Rucia, DR.
Cayo Arena = Sand bar.
This sand bar is in the middle of the ocean, unbelievable experience and a place that is breathtaking..!!!


----------



## bkisel

Absolutely beautiful Varis.


----------



## bkisel

JohnT said:


> OH, That changes everything. I was thinking that he was a "spur of the moment" buyer.
> 
> I was just remembering a time when I had to talk my MIL out of purchasing a time share in Key West. This vultures (time share salesman) enticed her as she was vacationing. The salesman promised the world (verbally), but delivered nothing (in writing).
> 
> Luckily, I was able to get her to cancel the check she wrote within 24 hours. Had that check cleared, she would have been stuck (and man, do I mean stuck).
> 
> When the salesman found out that the check was cancelled, of course he called my MIL to subject her to abuse. She was obviously getting abused when I grabbed the phone and reminded the salesman of all of the promises he made and how the blackout dates/places in the contract allowed for none of it. Before hanging up, I remember saying that "Her check is as good as your word"!
> 
> It all turned out to be a scam that these jerks played on happy vacationers.



Yeah, got snagged while on vacation in Arizona and driving through Sadona. Did get, I think it was $25.00, to listen to a sales pitch but man the pressure they put on you to buy (this was a time share) is incredible. [No, we didn't cave into buying.]


----------



## dralarms

This was my spring project. Did everything ourselves except the shingles.


----------



## bkisel

dralarms said:


> View attachment 48214
> This was my spring project. Did everything ourselves except the shingles.



Very nice!


----------



## dralarms

bkisel said:


> Very nice!


Thanks, I ain’t no carpenter but I managed.


----------



## Trevor7

dralarms said:


> Thanks, I ain’t no carpenter but I managed.


One would never know you weren't a carpenter. Looks great!


----------



## dralarms

Trevor7 said:


> One would never know you weren't a carpenter. Looks great!


Thanks, I think it’s over built. I’m almost 300 lbs and I crawled all around on the roof worried that it might fall. Then the roofer took 2 bundles of shingles at a time a threw them down on the roof so I guess it’s built pretty good.


----------



## Ajmassa

dralarms said:


> Thanks, I think it’s over built. I’m almost 300 lbs and I crawled all around on the roof worried that it might fall. Then the roofer took 2 bundles of shingles at a time a threw them down on the roof so I guess it’s built pretty good.



Nice! Roofers tend to be a little rough around the like that!  Just make sure all 300lbs stays off that long awning overhang!
Always feels good to complete a project like that. Actually, -are you finished? If so I’d like to make a couple friendly suggestions to finish ‘er off.


----------



## SteveJacobsen

Strawberry, raspberry and cherry. Working on blueberry today. Bought a vinbrite filter the other day. Really helped the look!


----------



## dralarms

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Nice! Roofers tend to be a little rough around the like that!  Just make sure all 300lbs stays off that long awning overhang!
> Always feels good to complete a project like that. Actually, -are you finished? If so I’d like to make a couple friendly suggestions to finish ‘er off.




Yep, finished,


----------



## Ajmassa

dralarms said:


> Yep, finished,



All of the new pressure treated lumber, if you planned on staining or sealing, definitely wait a while to do it. A couple months at least. So all the moisture in it can dry out. 
Also, and most importantly, enjoy your new screened in deck! I always enjoyed sitting in our screened in porch during bad storms.
** might already be common knowledge. But I actually never knew about that before. And was doing it wrong my entire life**


----------



## dralarms

Oh yea I know to wait to seal the wood. And I’ve been enjoying it already.


----------



## meadmaker1

Any one know what this is?
. Was given two of them. They have grapes eched in them and the one stand is grape leaf decorated


----------



## olusteebus

wine chiller/decanter

www.google.com/search?hl=en&tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=1396&bih=668&ei=_o_dWrGfK6jl_Qbs24nQCA&q=wine+chiller+decanter&oq=wine+chiller+decanter&gs_l=img.12...3356.7106.0.10042.21.14.0.7.7.0.183.1389.0j11.11.0....0...1ac.1.64.img..3.12.1399...0j0i30k1j0i24k1.0.z9_eqyBlSCk


----------



## meadmaker1

olusteebus said:


> wine chiller/decanter
> 
> www.google.com/search?hl=en&tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=1396&bih=668&ei=_o_dWrGfK6jl_Qbs24nQCA&q=wine+chiller+decanter&oq=wine+chiller+decanter&gs_l=img.12...3356.7106.0.10042.21.14.0.7.7.0.183.1389.0j11.11.0....0...1ac.1.64.img..3.12.1399...0j0i30k1j0i24k1.0.z9_eqyBlSCk


Indeed. Found it guessing and searching, but thank you for reply


----------



## olusteebus

you're welcome. I just didn't want you to use it as a urinal and find out later what it was for


----------



## geek

bkisel said:


> We
> 
> Varis, an investment towards retiring to the DR?
> 
> That would be awesome for all your friends here on WMT! We could visit you every winter



Yes, that is what I was thinking. I may instead invest in an apartment (tower) in Santo Domingo, they've been building so many towers that is unreal.
My friend is going in June to Punta Cana and is decided to invest there as a retirement choice.


----------



## Kraffty

came across this shelf on the web, might be something to tuck away in the memory banks for a future application somewhere.
Mike


----------



## Ajmassa

Kraffty said:


> View attachment 48258
> came across this shelf on the web, might be something to tuck away in the memory banks for a future application somewhere.
> Mike



I dig it. I’m tucking that one away too. Good find


----------



## jswordy

SteveJacobsen said:


> View attachment 48217
> Strawberry, raspberry and cherry. Working on blueberry today. Bought a vinbrite filter the other day. Really helped the look!



You'll want that filter on the blueberry, for sure, if you don't like sediment.


----------



## jswordy

Kraffty said:


> came across this shelf on the web, might be something to tuck away in the memory banks for a future application somewhere.
> Mike



This makes me very profoundly sad. All bottles are empty.


----------



## Jui




----------



## Jui




----------



## bkisel

Kraffty said:


> View attachment 48258
> came across this shelf on the web, might be something to tuck away in the memory banks for a future application somewhere.
> Mike



Nice! What an EZ build that would be. Use full red wine bottles and change them out every few years?


----------



## bkisel

geek said:


> Yes, that is what I was thinking. I may instead invest in an apartment (tower) in Santo Domingo, they've been building so many towers that is unreal.
> My friend is going in June to Punta Cana and is decided to invest there as a retirement choice.



I'd really prefer you got a place right on the beech. Thanks


----------



## Trevor7

bkisel said:


> I'd really prefer you got a place right on the beech. Thanks


Don't forget we also need roving bar service


----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


> This makes me very profoundly sad. All bottles are empty.



I wouldn't get too down about it. That just means someone had fun building it.


----------



## jswordy

Trevor7 said:


> Don't forget we also need roving bar service



Hahaha! A born manager! Anytime a manager says "we need" to me, I know it is "I" who will be doing!

Not that I disagree... we DO need roving bar service! LOL...

I have a friend who has been going to Haiti for years with US AID on farmer to farmer missions. Some nice vistas in that general area, and prices are good. I always think about Belize or Costa Rica for an expat retirement. Last time, he went to Guatemala and I was wowed by the scenery there, too.


----------



## JamesGrape

Found this pic on Zillo. Pretty nice rolling barrel racks.


----------



## Trevor7

jswordy said:


> Hahaha! A born manager! Anytime a manager says "we need" to me, I know it is "I" who will be doing!


Dang... Busted already - I've only been here for ~9 months!



jswordy said:


> I have a friend who has been going to Haiti for years with US AID on farmer to farmer missions. Some nice vistas in that general area, and prices are good. I always think about Belize or Costa Rica for an expat retirement. Last time, he went to Guatemala and I was wowed by the scenery there, too.


Belize is good, but while Costa Rica has a large number of Gringo ExPats, the red tape and crime is worse there than in the majority of other countries. Seems like a lot of folks are looking to retire where medical and cost of living is less - and if "We have" 24/7 bar service, then life is great!


----------



## jswordy

Trevor7 said:


> Seems like a lot of folks are looking to retire where medical and cost of living is less - and if "We have" 24/7 bar service, then life is great!



Even if you are in the top 5% or 10% in net worth, it can be a daunting prospect to consider retiring in some areas of the USA. Especially without a pension. So a lot of people dream, and some actually do it. I'm fortunate to live in a very low cost county in a low cost state and to have owned my place outright for a lot of years. But I still sometimes wonder...

Yet now that WT members will all soon have a place in the DR to drop in awhile, all is well!!!! Hahaha...


----------



## ibglowin

"Hoodoo Canyon", Kasha-Katuwe Tent Rocks National Monument, NM (between Santa fe and ABQ)


----------



## AkTom




----------



## Johny99

Glass tasting class by Mr. Riedel himself in Graz Austria. Would have learned a lot more if I understood German. I can say I could tell the difference in glass in. “Deaf” tasting of different wines. Too bad the glasses won’t fit in the luggage.


----------



## bkisel

This morning's puppy hike took us to the West rim of PA Grand Canyon. If you look over Sadie's ear you can just make out some canyon cabins. I believe Craig's (@ceeaton) cabin is second on from the left. With pic 2 I try to make it easier to pick out the cabins...


----------



## sour_grapes

Johny99 said:


> Glass tasting class by Mr. Riedel himself in Graz Austria. Would have learned a lot more if I understood German. I can say I could tell the difference in glass in. “Deaf” tasting of different wines. Too bad the glasses won’t fit in the luggage.



It was at least very hospitable of them to provide you with a placemat in English!


----------



## ibglowin

Perhaps you were distracted in some way?



Johny99 said:


> Glass tasting class by Mr. Riedel himself in Graz Austria. Would have learned a lot more if I understood German.....


----------



## sour_grapes

Johny99 said:


> Glass tasting class by Mr. Riedel himself in Graz Austria.



BTW, are those genuine Reidel red plastic cups? Are those the recommended, variety-specific glasses for @JohnT 's beloved Welch's?


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> BTW, are those genuine Reidel red plastic cups? Are those the recommended, variety-specific glasses for @JohnT 's beloved Welch's?



I believe they are. Solo cups are so 'yesterday'.


----------



## olusteebus

DNA test results are in and you are definitely the father. The kids sure have their mothers nose.


----------



## cmason1957

That's just wrong, funny, but wrong.


----------



## JohnT

olusteebus said:


> ATTACH=full]48327[/ATTACH]



Two babies?? You Dog!!!


----------



## Ajmassa

Coming up and out. Been putting this off for a while now.


----------



## bkisel

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Coming up and out. Been putting this off for a while now. View attachment 48346



How many gallons is that?


----------



## geek

Looks like a demijohn, if so then 15gals.


----------



## sour_grapes

Which is ~120 lbs! Too much for me!


----------



## Ajmassa

Usually I’ll have some foresight and handle something like this properly. (2nd time fully moving my setup-which is growing at a very unhealthy rate  )But I’ve had so much on my plate lately I dropped the ball. 
I have been setting up the winemaking area at my new place and gradually moving in all the gear, saving the wine for last. I never racked down into smaller vessels like I wanted. Just forgot. 
Sometimes you gotta do what ya gotta do. Wine is currently at the new location and made it without incident. Sitting at the top of another set of steps waiting to go down now. I’ve never been good at asking for help. Find myself choosing to break my stones rather than asking for help and burdening someone else.


----------



## jswordy

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Usually I’ll have some foresight and handle something like this properly. (2nd time fully moving my setup-which is growing at a very unhealthy rate  )But I’ve had so much on my plate lately I dropped the ball.
> I have been setting up the winemaking area at my new place and gradually moving in all the gear, saving the wine for last. I never racked down into smaller vessels like I wanted. Just forgot.
> Sometimes you gotta do what ya gotta do. Wine is currently at the new location and made it without incident. Sitting at the top of another set of steps waiting to go down now. I’ve never been good at asking for help. Find myself choosing to break my stones rather than asking for help and burdening someone else.



Give them some wine for the help. Lots of times it's not a burden at all, people want to help. I've had several painting parties. Free pizza is enough to get that done.


----------



## ibglowin

"Havasu Falls", Havasu Canyon, AZ


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> "Havasu Falls", Havasu Canyon, AZ



Bucket list. Although the longer I wait, the harder its getting to do.


----------



## ibglowin

Nice place to visit in the early Spring or late Fall!


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> "Havasu Falls", Havasu Canyon,



Bucket list location! 

About 5 years ago, we checked a bucket-list item by hiking down to the river (and back up, obviously) at Grand Canyon NP. The down side is that this trip (along with some other SW trips, Zion, Capitol Reef, etc.), make it LESS likely for us to go back and check the many "minor," but probably just as interesting destinations. Maybe if @Kraffty gets us to move to the Verde Valley with him, I could check all those boxes! 

EDITED TO ADD: I had not seen Jim's response when I wrote mine!!


----------



## jswordy

End of an era on Sweetpea Farms and I'm a little melancholy about it. The 5/8 black Angus-3/8 Charolais bull I've used for the last 7 years took a trip to the sale barn today. Time to look for a new employee. But he left behind 3 nice heifer calves I'll raise up as mamas, plus whatever's growing in my older cows right now for fall delivery. I'll retain the heifers out of the coming crop, too. They'll be the future, along with my new bull. I've appreciated your help, old boy, and thanks for not running me down in that 8-foot barn galley while I was trying to get you to walk onto the trailer. Standing there looking eye to eye with a bull as tall as I am, I always know what happens is really totally up to the bull.


----------



## jswordy

Finished fabbing the wiring harness link for a little Frankenstein engine swap I've got going on. Electrical engineering without the degree!


----------



## Mismost

Good looking bull Jim. Nice cross. We always called our bulls by the name of Book Keeper...Book Keeper I, Book Keeper II. No bull, no calves, no sales, no books to keep.


----------



## jswordy

Mismost said:


> Good looking bull Jim. Nice cross. We always called our bulls by the name of Book Keeper...Book Keeper I, Book Keeper II. No bull, no calves, no sales, no books to keep.



Thanks. That was taken a couple years back. He was aged and while still technically sound, breeding was tough on him as far as his back and hips. Boy, he was a good one. I took one look at him in the pasture as a calf and told the man, "YUP." The Angus side was out of a top bull. His calves consistently brought at or very near the top of the day's market prices over the years out of commercial cows cuz that's how they like them in Kansas feedlots. Here's a couple retained progeny, almost exactly six months old. If I get these ~ 40% black Angus/60% Continental girls with the right black Angus bull in 2019, things should be great. I have a few months to look around, since I fall calve. I don't want to breed away the muscles any more than I have to, cuz as you know, we get paid by the pound! The female side of the herd lineage extends back to my father in law's herd. He's been gone awhile now. I still have one crop coming out of the old bull this fall and will retain good prospects from it, too. They're the future now.




Here's the bull the first day he arrived.


----------



## JohnT

Well, my morning sucked!


----------



## ibglowin

I would say so.........

Did you rear end or get it in the rear end? LOL



JohnT said:


> Well, my morning sucked!


----------



## sour_grapes

Aaaahhh, crap! Sorry about that, JT. Were you the hitter or the hittee?

Hope you're okay!


----------



## JohnT

I was the last car in a 3 car pileup

I am ok.


----------



## Boatboy24

Ouch! Appears you had a 3 car pile-up in a residential area. How does that happen? 

In all seriousness, glad you are OK. Cars can be replaced


----------



## mainshipfred

That is a sucky morning, sorry to hear.


----------



## jswordy

JohnT said:


> Well, my morning sucked!View attachment 48408



Did you immediately start yelling, "OOOOH! MY NECK! WHIPLASH! WHIPLASH!!!!! Get me an ambulance!" 

(I know. I always forget about improving my financial future when in those circumstances, too.) 

Sorry it happened, but - new car ahead! Glad you are OK.


----------



## mainshipfred

About 5 months ago I was in my first accident ever after 46 years of driving. I too was the third vehicle and go a ticket for following too closely.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> About 5 months ago I was in my first accident ever after 46 years of driving. I too was the third vehicle and go a ticket for following too closely.



How do they know how closely you were following?


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> How do they know how closely you were following?



He told me I didn't give myself enough room to stop.


----------



## ibglowin

Glad your OK John!

That Mazda is toast for sure!


----------



## bkisel

Sorry it happened but glad you're okay.


----------



## geek

Glad you're ok John, time for a new Mazda?
It looks like the airbag got deployed?


----------



## JohnT

My life goes from crash to hospital to new car in just 6 hours.


----------



## ibglowin

Excellent choice! (says the guy who owns 3 Honda's) LOL Used Accord?



JohnT said:


> My life goes from crash to hospital to new car in just 6 hours.


----------



## ceeaton

JohnT said:


> My life goes from crash to hospital to new car in just 6 hours.


Nice choice. That's an upgrade in my book! (from a guy who owned a Mazda (truck, and it did make it 192K)).

PS. Also glad you walked away from that accident.


----------



## sour_grapes

Hope the hospital part of the visit was not too bad! Sorry for the crappy day...

A 1-Honda owner here, but my Honda has been old enough to drink wine for a number of years now!


----------



## Johny99

Visiting @balotonwine in Hungary. Beautiful spring weather and good wine. 

He can actually pronounce all this too!


----------



## JohnT

Ill be in Hungary in August...


----------



## AkTom

I’m hungry now ...


----------



## mainshipfred

My barrel company is putting together a trip for it's customers in Hungary next April or May. This is the details they provided, those of you that know of Hungary or in general Eastern Europe, what do you think?

We are putting together the trip to Hungary and will be mailing out to only our
customers. We're looking for 50-55 interested wine lover travelers. The headquarter
would be in Budapest, we would visit the best winemaking regions (Tokaj, Eger, Zemplen Mountain,
Balaton felvidek etc.) World famous winemakers will host us, enjoy the great Hungarian unique
foods like (gulash, paprikash chicken, stuffed cabage etc) and the famous Hungarian hospitality.
We want the airline ticket included, negotiating with a few very good hotels, luxury bus provider
companies, restaurants and of course adventures resorts where real home made open air food can be cooked and partying. 
I think from Friday night to the following week Sunday would be the best, 10 days (9 nights) and
with the airline tickets, hotel, transportation, food, special programs we could get the price set around $3,000/person.
Hoping the best, a successful start and do this regularly.
What do you think? Looks OK? Would you be interested? Of course spouses, friends welcome to join the group.


----------



## JohnT

Sounds great Fred! Of them all, I am partial to Eger and Balaton Felvidek.


----------



## JohnT

While there, be sure to taste Szurkebarat. 

As far as my understanding goes Szurkebarat is both a place (region of the Balaton) and is also a grape varietal (white).

Szurkebarat is perhaps my absolute favorite white wine!


----------



## mainshipfred

JohnT said:


> While there, be sure to taste Szurkebarat.
> 
> As far as my understanding goes Szurkebarat is both a place (region of the Balaton) and is also a grape varietal (white).
> 
> Szurkebarat is perhaps my absolute favorite white wine!



Thanks John, I have to convince my wife to go. She hates flying especially long flights. I'm kind of excited about it, never been to Europe plus I am 50% Yugoslavian haven't had good Slavish food since my grandmother passed away many years ago.


----------



## JohnT

OK, so for the benefit of everyone else... 

take a look at this again...








The Hungarian currency is the Forint. At present, the conversion rate is 1 dollar is 270 forint.

so,

The most expensive glass of wine = $4.44 and the cheapest is $1.96.
Most expensive bottle of wine is $21.85 and the cheapest is $7.22

.. and this is probably a tourist area where the wines are priced much higher than usual!!!! 

Just try to get these prices anywhere in the states.... 

GOT TO LOVE HUNGARY!!!!!!


----------



## geek

I haven’t been to Europe either, sounds like a nice trip for a couple if the funds come in [emoji4]


----------



## jswordy

That had better be WHITE WINE! LOL...


----------



## JohnT

ibglowin said:


> Excellent choice! (says the guy who owns 3 Honda's) LOL Used Accord?


I ended up getting a brand new Honda civic. Got a great deal (we know the owner of the dealership).


----------



## ibglowin

Nice! Do new Honda's fall out the back of a truck like Steaks in NJ? LOL



JohnT said:


> I ended up getting a brand new Honda civic. Got a great deal (we know the owner of the dealership).


----------



## geek

JohnT said:


> I ended up getting a brand new Honda civic. Got a great deal (we know the owner of the dealership).



I drive a 2009 Civic, bought it new, good and reliable car but man do you feel every little cranny in the road when the car gets a bit old....


----------



## ibglowin

Ehhh Time for a new set of struts Varis......



geek said:


> I drive a 2009 Civic, bought it new, good and reliable car but man do you feel every little cranny in the road when the car gets a bit old....


----------



## Boatboy24

JohnT said:


> I ended up getting a brand new Honda civic. Got a great deal (we know the owner of the dealership).



So should I call you when we are ready to replace my wife's Pilot?


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Ehhh Time for a new set of struts Varis......



That is what I thought but the mechanic said they seem just fine....


----------



## Johny99

mainshipfred said:


> My barrel company is putting together a trip for it's customers in Hungary next April or May. This is the details they provided, those of you that know of Hungary or in general Eastern Europe, what do you think?QUOTE]
> 
> If you have the $ go. Hungary is great, Budapest, Egar, Balaton area are all high on my list. Sounds like a good trip to me. I’m in Europe 3-4 times a year and try to find time for time off in Hungary or Slovenia if I can.


----------



## bkisel

My son has my 2003 Honda accord. Something like 220K miles now and still going strong. The ONLY thing I've not liked about the car is it really sucks in the snow. The 2003 4 cylinder model did not come with any sort of traction control - the wheel that slips continues to slip.


----------



## bkisel

What is it?....


----------



## sour_grapes

I think your camera fell over?


----------



## AkTom

I’m just blow’n in the wind. As long as you’re not blowing smoke up my skirt.


----------



## ceeaton

Condensation that froze on the inner surface of the camera lens?


----------



## Boatboy24

bkisel said:


> What is it?....



Aliens. Definitely aliens.


----------



## bkisel

sour_grapes said:


> I think your camera fell over?



Pretty close. I should have cropped the photo to eliminate the trail cam crawl. I set the cam but realized after I stepped back a few yards that it wasn't pointing where I really wanted it to point. I knew I'd take a picture when I moved the cam to re-point but didn't realize how slow the shutter would be and thus this photo inside the pine grove. Real reason for the posting was not to test you guys but because I found it a very interesting photo even if it was unintentional..


----------



## JuiceMan

MonteroRed said:


> Blueberry pomegranate ready
> View attachment 7777


Blueberry & Pomegranate!


----------



## bkisel

JuiceMan said:


> Blueberry & Pomegranate!



Welcome to the forum!

Cool that the @JuiceMan 's first picture post would be juice.


----------



## Boatboy24

When I got the email from Costco about these a few weeks ago, I remembered @ibglowin posting about them last year. Great deal on roses for Mother's Day. They arrived Friday, and I took this yesterday. As of this morning, they've pretty much all opened up and are drop dead gorgeous.


----------



## geek

Is that like $50 Jim?


----------



## Trevor7

You two did good by having them delivered. I went to Costco Friday afternoon, and they offered the same ones, but they had been pretty well picked over. 
"...It's not the gift, it's the thought" wouldn't have cut it!


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Is that like $50 Jim?



40 roses for $40, and free shipping.


----------



## Boatboy24

After a long wait, Spring has definitely sprung.


----------



## jswordy

bkisel said:


> My son has my 2003 Honda accord. Something like 220K miles now and still going strong. The ONLY thing I've not liked about the car is it really sucks in the snow. The 2003 4 cylinder model did not come with any sort of traction control - the wheel that slips continues to slip.



I have a daily driver 1993 Nissan Sentra. Sitting in the work lot now, 341,700-plus on it. Should be good for another 100,000 at least. Best car I ever owned. Bought new. That's 25 years of service - it's now a classic!


----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> After a long wait, Spring has definitely sprung.
> 
> Spring's over here. Temp yesterday 92, watched the fireflies last night.


----------



## jswordy

A while back I posted my Frankenstein wiring harness. Well... it's ALIVE! 2006 Kohler Command 23 hp into a 1984 IH Cub Cadet 782. HP boosted 6, from 17 to 23. These were shot right after it lit off the first time. All buttoned up now with hood and side panels back on. Parts used came from Cub Cadet 3000 series (the engine) and CC 2185, 129, 1862, 1250 and 782. Never meant to be! I now have two of these classic Cub Cadets, a 682 and a 782, both with Command transplants.


----------



## ibglowin

So do you like race them on a circuit or just mow the grass real fast with them? 




jswordy said:


> A while back I posted my Frankenstein wiring harness. Well... it's ALIVE! 2006 Kohler Command 23 hp into a 1984 IH Cub Cadet 782. HP boosted 6, from 17 to 23. These were shot right after it lit off the first time. All buttoned up now with hood and side panels back on. Parts used came from Cub Cadet 3000 series (the engine) and CC 2185, 129, 1862, 1250 and 782. Never meant to be! I now have two of these classic Cub Cadets, a 682 and a 782, both with Command transplants.


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> So do you like race them on a circuit or just mow the grass real fast with them?



These IH Cub Cadets are small tractors. You can till, plow, mow, plant, spray, clear snow and dig with them. I use mine around the farm. This model sold for the equivalent in today's dollars of $9,720.50, back in the mid-80s. They are made like tanks. I have about $100 in this one so far. I own several Cub Cadets dating from 1966 through 1987. They come in real handy if you have a large backyard garden. I used to have two big gardens back in the day. 

This machine will first be a sprayer and backup mower. I live on a small farm and I mow a 2-acre yard weekly. It may later find itself outfitted with a front end loader I have.


----------



## ibglowin

Dayum. Purty!



Boatboy24 said:


> After a long wait, Spring has definitely sprung.


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Dayum. Purty!


I'd hate to weed all of that...


----------



## wrongway

What a kool 1984 IH Cub Cadet!!! If I am not mistaken one of the IH models was very popular with the mini tractor pull crowd. Have you considered a big turbo and alcohol fuel?


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> I'd hate to weed all of that...



It's a pain in the arse, for sure. I tell my wife all fall and winter that I'm going to kill it all and start over. But in May-July, it looks great.


----------



## jswordy

wrongway said:


> What a kool 1984 IH Cub Cadet!!! If I am not mistaken one of the IH models was very popular with the mini tractor pull crowd. Have you considered a big turbo and alcohol fuel?



Not mine. Powered by a 750 cc Yamaha motorcycle engine.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> It's a pain in the arse, for sure. I tell my wife all fall and winter that I'm going to kill it all and start over. But in May-July, it looks great.


Not that I'm into using extra chemicals, but have you ever tried that Preen stuff? Someone gave me a jug of it and I've never tried it. I'm assuming it's like the stuff they sell that keeps the crabgrass seeds from actually becoming plants (inhibits germination, or possibly kills the young seedling, never researched it).

PS. if you ever have to move again, show the house in May, for sure! I used to maintain my parent's estate and the combination of rhododendrons, azaleas and dogwood trees are hard to beat, especially when they overlap with their blooms.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> So do you like race them on a circuit or just mow the grass real fast with them? View attachment 48612


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> PS. if you ever have to move again, show the house in May, for sure! I used to maintain my parent's estate and the combination of rhododendrons, azaleas and dogwood trees are hard to beat, especially when they overlap with their blooms.



Funny you mention that. The house was listed in February when we bought it. But the pictures in the listing included front yard shots that looked to be from mid/late June. Lilly's in full force, etc. Both my wife and I were excited moving in that April to see what was going to pup up.


----------



## wrongway

jswordy said:


> Not mine. Powered by a 750 cc Yamaha motorcycle engine.
> 
> View attachment 48614


jswordy
Wow that's a sweet looking puller! I always want to build one but never got it done! I go to the state fair every year to see them run! May I ask what model that is?


----------



## wrongway

Boatboy24 said:


>



Boatboy24
Haha, I remember that episode!! It was one of my favorites! Thanks


----------



## Jal5

Boatboy24 said:


> 40 roses for $40, and free shipping.


My mom loved all the different ones we have sent over the last year. Good prices and flowers arrive in great shape


----------



## jswordy

wrongway said:


> jswordy
> Wow that's a sweet looking puller! I always want to build one but never got it done! I go to the state fair every year to see them run! May I ask what model that is?



That was originally an IH Cub Cadet 782. It has been extensively modified, including being lengthened.


----------



## jswordy

Here ya go, wrongway!




And if it's outrageous you're looking for, well...








FUN FACT: Almost every garden tractor puller you see, regardless of brand or color, will have a Cub Cadet differential pushing it down the track. They are that tough.


----------



## crooked cork

overflow from my wine cellar won't fit into the racks


----------



## crooked cork

Brown eggs, asparagus, and wild morel mushrooms tis the season here in Minnesota


----------



## meadmaker1

crooked cork said:


> Brown eggs, asparagus, and wild morel mushrooms tis the season here in Minnesota


You forgot to cook the egg.


----------



## wrongway

jswordy,
Wow thanks so much!! Im like a kid in a candy store when it comes to things like that!


----------



## JohnT

Sorry guys, but I have to break this one out!


https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...C9E6F521D4D115148D1AC9E6F521D4D1151&FORM=VIRE


----------



## wrongway

JohnT

HaHaHa Would it be incorrect to say that some people just have to much time on there hands? :0)


----------



## wrongway

Here is a picture of my Pineapple-Orange wine. It is 2 weeks into Fermentation.
As an experment I used a different Red Star yeast in each gallon.


----------



## sour_grapes

Certainly not in Boatboy's league, but the trillium patch is doing well!


----------



## barbiek

ibglowin said:


> Remember political content is not allowed. Left or Right. This is a wine making forum.


Yea you need not worry about the destruction of our country just drink more wine!


----------



## crooked cork

3 Varieties of rhubarb equals 40 pounds


----------



## Noontime

Attended the WineMaker Magazine Conference last week, and had some amazing wines at the Friday night wine swap party. Thanks to Wes Hagen from J. Wilkes who brought (among 12 other amazing wines) a 1996 Caymus and a 1997 Opus One. Definitely the oldest wines I've tasted. He also brought a bottle of Mission from a 200 year old vine in Las Angeles (oldest vine in CA). Amazing night of wonderful people and beautiful wines (or was it beautiful people and wonderful wines... oh well).


----------



## wrongway

Crooked Cork 
I take it you plan to make some Rhubarb wine?
Sure would be interested to hear about your recipe!


----------



## geek

Big strawberries from Costco, they’re sweet and yummy [emoji39]


----------



## wrongway

Wow those BIG strawberries got my attention!!
See you all later, I'm headed to Costco!


----------



## dralarms

wrongway said:


> Wow those BIG strawberries got my attention!!
> See you all later, I'm headed to Costco!


Mine weren’t that large. If I didn’t have 99 lbs in the freezer, I’d be tempted. But my darling wife just cleaned and bagged all these and I won’t get anymore for fear of getting shot


----------



## AkTom

Rhubarb on left, apple/mixed fruit on the right, here I am, stuck in middle with you.


----------



## geek

wrongway said:


> Wow those BIG strawberries got my attention!!
> See you all later, I'm headed to Costco!



They dropped the price to $6 for a 4lbs container.


----------



## dralarms

geek said:


> They dropped the price to $6 for a 4lbs container.




Boy that tempting.


----------



## wrongway

dralarms said:


> Mine weren’t that large. If I didn’t have 99 lbs in the freezer, I’d be tempted. But my darling wife just cleaned and bagged all these and I won’t get anymore for fear of getting shot



Rather than get shot, I could make some disappear!!


----------



## wrongway

I went in Costco this afternoon after seeing your post and found the 4# Strawberries at 5.99!
bought 16#. Think I will start some Strawberry-Watermelon wine in the morning. I been making homemade wine for about a month, Hope its as fun 10 years down the road as it is now!


----------



## Boatboy24

Let's go, Caps!!!


----------



## wrongway

A new photo of my Pineapple-Orange wine. It has really cleared over the last week.


----------



## wrongway

Watermelon-Strawberry fermenting.


----------



## geek




----------



## wrongway




----------



## olusteebus

I saw this an immediately thought my friends here will love this.


----------



## meadmaker1

wrongway said:


> View attachment 48832
> 
> A new photo of my Pineapple-Orange wine. It has really cleared over the last week.


I recommend filling three of those to the top and find a smaller vessel for the fourth, on the next rack


----------



## sour_grapes

Okay, what do you call this? I saw one Nissan Leaf, parked next to another Nissan Leaf. Would you say that "there were two Nissan Leaves_"_? Or would you say "there were two Nissan Leafs_"_? If, like me, the latter sounds more natural, ask yourself if you would ever say "I saw two leafs fall off that oak tree."


----------



## ceeaton

Old antenna:



New antenna with a problem, which I noticed after I securely attached the mast to the rotor. I'm too tired to bring it down today, tomorrow is another day.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Old antenna:
> View attachment 48971
> 
> 
> New antenna with a problem, which I noticed after I securely attached the mast to the rotor. I'm too tired to bring it down today, tomorrow is another day.
> 
> View attachment 48972



Looks like the remnants of @sour_grapes seafood dinner from the other night.


----------



## geek

@ceeaton is that for local channels? What do you get for HD?


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> @ceeaton is that for local channels? What do you get for HD?


Varis, for all channels. I cut the cable back in 2007 when my wife quit her job and stayed home to raise the kids.

Usually any base channel has a 1080i channel then usually multiple low resolution channels (hard to tell when viewing). I've attached what I should get from my location. I used to get quite a few channels from Baltimore, and still should, but had to use the TV (Sammy sung) I got the kids a few years back to replace my LG that started having issues (it was 15 years old). The Samsung's tuner, for lack of a better word "sucks", so I need a really strong signal to have the TV pick up the signal. Also, I have to scan to add channels, where as the older TV would let you add a channel, which was nice (scan for your base channels, turn the antenna and add extra channels you pick up). I plan on purchasing a better main TV, since my wife wants the old one so she can do aerobics in the basement. Just gotta start researching them.

My main hope with this antenna is to be able to pick up some Philly FM stations (towers about 98 miles away) so I can listen to my beloved Eagles in the Fall (local stations never carry the post game interviews). Will have to see how many dB I loose with the splitter. Not sure if I'll split before or after the preamp, will test different senarios.

FYI, the HD channels OTA are usually better than cable since they have to cram and compress everything to fit into a certain bandwidth for cable.


----------



## dralarms

Where do you find out which channels you should get off an antenna


----------



## Venatorscribe

I like Germany and the people. But this is so true. No slight intended.


----------



## ceeaton

dralarms said:


> Where do you find out which channels you should get off an antenna


www.tvfool.com (they also have a link for FM stations too).


----------



## dralarms

ceeaton said:


> www.tvfool.com (they also have a link for FM stations too).


Thank you


----------



## ceeaton

dralarms said:


> Thank you


This site is out of Canada (link below), but I learned an awful lot from it (back in 2007-2009). If you get mostly VHF-Hi and UHF channels, there are some very nice plans for constructing your own antenna. You just have to be persistent to find them. The antenna in my "old antenna" photo, lasted over 10 years and was still working when I took it down. I was just having issues picking up one of the VHF-Hi stations we watch. I think that was due to the poor tuner that I have in our current TV.

http://www.digitalhome.ca/forum/81-over-air-ota-digital-television/


----------



## KevinInKY

.


----------



## ibglowin

I like these guys. Enter your full address for the most accurate direction for your antenna.

https://www.antennaweb.org



dralarms said:


> Where do you find out which channels you should get off an antenna


----------



## jswordy

Lil replacement heifer I'm raising up. Took these pix for my friend, who was watching the farm while we were on vacation when she was born. LOL, so I named her after him - Roberta!


----------



## sour_grapes

Meanwhile, who is pushing this lawn mower?!


----------



## Trevor7

I want one!


----------



## ibglowin

Skynet and Cyberdyne Systems of course........



sour_grapes said:


> Meanwhile, who is pushing this lawn mower?!


----------



## Venatorscribe

sour_grapes said:


> Okay, what do you call this? I saw one Nissan Leaf, parked next to another Nissan Leaf. Would you say that "there were two Nissan Leaves_"_? Or would you say "there were two Nissan Leafs_"_? If, like me, the latter sounds more natural, ask yourself if you would ever say "I saw two leafs fall off that oak tree."
> 
> 
> View attachment 48970


Very deep. Definitely requires additional thought.


----------



## wrongway

Venatorscribe said:


> Very deep. Definitely requires additional thought.



Yes very deep indeed!


----------



## wrongway

sour_grapes said:


> Meanwhile, who is pushing this lawn mower?!
> 
> View attachment 49018
> View attachment 49019



You might could use a program called Mission Planner.


----------



## geek

ceeaton said:


> Varis, for all channels. I cut the cable back in 2007 when my wife quit her job and stayed home to raise the kids.
> 
> Usually any base channel has a 1080i channel then usually multiple low resolution channels (hard to tell when viewing). I've attached what I should get from my location. I used to get quite a few channels from Baltimore, and still should, but had to use the TV (Sammy sung) I got the kids a few years back to replace my LG that started having issues (it was 15 years old). The Samsung's tuner, for lack of a better word "sucks", so I need a really strong signal to have the TV pick up the signal. Also, I have to scan to add channels, where as the older TV would let you add a channel, which was nice (scan for your base channels, turn the antenna and add extra channels you pick up). I plan on purchasing a better main TV, since my wife wants the old one so she can do aerobics in the basement. Just gotta start researching them.
> 
> My main hope with this antenna is to be able to pick up some Philly FM stations (towers about 98 miles away) so I can listen to my beloved Eagles in the Fall (local stations never carry the post game interviews). Will have to see how many dB I loose with the splitter. Not sure if I'll split before or after the preamp, will test different senarios.
> 
> FYI, the HD channels OTA are usually better than cable since they have to cram and compress everything to fit into a certain bandwidth for cable.
> 
> View attachment 48975



Hmmmmm, very interested....

I love DirecTV programming but NOT their "creeping up" prices. 
I think my wife would be happy with any provider as long as she gets 2 Spanish channels (Univision and Telemundo), but losing the DVR.....probably not willing to ditch that....

I'm sure there are many OTA channels in HD around my area (zip 06770), is just a matter of taking the plunge and doing it to cut $120 worth of a bill in a monthly basis.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Meanwhile, who is pushing this lawn mower?!



I've been looking at those for a few years now. Someday...


----------



## GreenEnvy22

Venatorscribe said:


> View attachment 48977
> I like Germany and the people. But this is so true. No slight intended.



My wife's first language is German, so we always bug her and her family with this video:


----------



## geek




----------



## dralarms

Boatboy24 said:


> I've been looking at those for a few years now. Someday...


 Not for 1400 bucks, that will buy plenty of wine supplies or gun supplies.


----------



## Boatboy24

dralarms said:


> Not for 1400 bucks, that will buy plenty of wine supplies or gun supplies.



Exactly. Waiting for the price to come down about 50%.


----------



## dralarms

Boatboy24 said:


> Exactly. Waiting for the price to come down about 50%.


Maybe even 90% off before I even look.


----------



## wrongway

geek said:


> Hmmmmm, very interested....
> 
> I love DirecTV programming but NOT their "creeping up" prices.
> I think my wife would be happy with any provider as long as she gets 2 Spanish channels (Univision and Telemundo), but losing the DVR.....probably not willing to ditch that....
> 
> I'm sure there are many OTA channels in HD around my area (zip 06770), is just a matter of taking the plunge and doing it to cut $120 worth of a bill in a monthly basis.



geek,
I hear you. I am on Cox cable tv,phone and internet is more or less 200 a month and tv is 60% of the bill and im not much on watching tv. Feel like its time to do something!


----------



## jswordy

I cut the cord years and years ago. Get a Roku, Amazon, Apple, whatever you like stick. I got Roku and stream it off the Net. Got Netflix and get local TV channels through a powered indoor antenna. It does fine. Not much of a vidiot so I don't go farther. I do have a dedicated computer hooked up, too, that I use for online stuff sometimes. 

Man, I do not have the hours in a week to watch all the interesting stuff on Netflix alone. But if you want more, gotta keep up with that water cooler TV talk, then Hulu is $7.99 or there's Sling at about $20, etc. 15 years ago when I quit cable, my bill was $85 a month. Now, I get Internet through the cable that costs me $48 a month (outrageous compared to other places but I am out in the sticks, too). Then I pay about $10 a month for Netflix. A year ago, we got an Ooma and our landline is on VoIP now through the cable, too. I need a landline cuz Verizon sux. I am in 4G - HAHAHAHA! - but no one here gets a phone call or makes one inside the house. Got to go outside. 1 bar here, and a cell tower just 2 miles away. Sux. Anyway, the basic Ooma is running me about $6 a month, free long distance in country, and the unit paid for itself in 4 months. My old phone bills were running $60-80. 

I am paying less for Netflix, phone and Internet than I used to pay way back for cable TV alone. And that was at those prices. I am sure they would not be $85 for cable now. Prolly more like $150.


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> Hmmmmm, very interested....
> 
> I love DirecTV programming but NOT their "creeping up" prices.
> I think my wife would be happy with any provider as long as she gets 2 Spanish channels (Univision and Telemundo), but losing the DVR.....probably not willing to ditch that....
> 
> I'm sure there are many OTA channels in HD around my area (zip 06770), is just a matter of taking the plunge and doing it to cut $120 worth of a bill in a monthly basis.


From what I'm seeing, those two channels are do-able, only issue is that you would also need something to rotate the antenna since they are at different locations, and a very good UHF antenna too (one of them is -101 dB Pwr, which is about the furthest thing I can get). Now I'm using your zip code so that is a generic result. You could be up on a ridge or down in a bottom, which would make it easier/harder to get those two stations. You would need to enter your exact address, which I'm sure you don't want to share here or we'll all come and pilfer your wine the next time you go on vacation, which I'm assuming is in a few days or so. 

You could easily cut the cord and break even within three or four months, buying a rotator, and really good antenna and having it installed. Or you could pay me a case of beer now, and one later, and I'd come up and do it for you.

And if you'd get a tracfone, you'd spend less per year than you do with a normal monthly plan on any of the biggie carriers. Works well for me, but I mostly text between me, the wife and the kids.


----------



## Venatorscribe

Venatorscribe said:


> View attachment 48977
> I like Germany and the people. But this is so true. No slight intended.


Of course that is North Germans. Our friends in the South are a very different tribe


----------



## merrickwine

Can you say CARMENERE grapes from Chile came in today started destemming


----------



## ibglowin

That one pic says they were packed on 4/24/18. That can't be right! 



merrickwine said:


> Can you say CARMENERE grapes from Chile came in today started destemming


----------



## merrickwine

ibglowin said:


> That one pic says they were packed on 4/24/18. That can't be right!


That's what I thought and the guy told me that's when they were supposed to be packed but they were naturally packed at a later date.


----------



## ibglowin

I was going to say that is some STRONG SO2!


----------



## merrickwine

ibglowin said:


> I was going to say that is some STRONG SO2!


Lol they were supposed to be in at the beginning of the month and they finally received them on memorial day. I am just glad to get them its been 3 years since we were able to get grapes from Chile


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> That one pic says they were packed on 4/24/18. That can't be right!



Mine said Feb 4th. I got my grapes on May 4th.


----------



## merrickwine

Boatboy24 said:


> Mine said Feb 4th. I got my grapes on May 4th.


To 


Boatboy24 said:


> Mine said Feb 4th. I got my grapes on May 4th.


To funny I guess that's when they were supposed to be packed but weren't ready to be harvest but they are fair better grapes then the ones I get from California


----------



## Boatboy24

On further thought, maybe they were using the European date format with D/M/Y instead of M/D/Y. Perhaps my grapes were picked on the 2nd of April and not the 4th of Feb. Wishing I'd have taken a pic of the label...


----------



## geek

ceeaton said:


> From what I'm seeing, those two channels are do-able, only issue is that you would also need something to rotate the antenna since they are at different locations, and a very good UHF antenna too (one of them is -101 dB Pwr, which is about the furthest thing I can get). Now I'm using your zip code so that is a generic result. You could be up on a ridge or down in a bottom, which would make it easier/harder to get those two stations. You would need to enter your exact address, which I'm sure you don't want to share here or we'll all come and pilfer your wine the next time you go on vacation, which I'm assuming is in a few days or so.
> 
> You could easily cut the cord and break even within three or four months, buying a rotator, and really good antenna and having it installed. Or you could pay me a case of beer now, and one later, and I'd come up and do it for you.
> 
> And if you'd get a tracfone, you'd spend less per year than you do with a normal monthly plan on any of the biggie carriers. Works well for me, but I mostly text between me, the wife and the kids.



Sounds like that would be a good project for you to come and visit...LOL

I live up on a small mountain/hill, I think about 750ft above sea level. I gotta think about that option in a future....
Also, you don't need to visit for work, always welcome up in my neck of the woods if you ever are close by.


----------



## ibglowin

In the pic above they are using D/M/Y format.



Boatboy24 said:


> On further thought, maybe they were using the European date format with D/M/Y instead of M/D/Y. Perhaps my grapes were picked on the 2nd of April and not the 4th of Feb. Wishing I'd have taken a pic of the label...


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> You would need to enter your exact address, which I'm sure you don't want to share here or we'll all come and pilfer your wine the next time you go on vacation, which I'm assuming is in a few days or so.



Craig, you have the gift! I am serious here: Have you considered writing a piece of humor, something like Dave Barry meets Carl Hiaasen?


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> Craig, you have the gift! I am serious here: Have you considered writing a piece of humor, something like Dave Barry meets Carl Hiaasen?


I think both of those authors are well out of my league (I do admit, I used to love to read Dave Barry's column when I could get it). I find looking at life with a little (or a lot) of humor makes it much more enjoyable! My father taught me that (and lived that way most of his life).


----------



## bkisel

Roy G Biv seen on Mills Hill Road between Shumway Hill Road and Arnot Road. This would be a bit south of RT. 6 between Wellsboro and Mansfield Pa.

[My dog Sadie and I will often take early evening dirt road runs looking for critters and such.]


----------



## bkisel

Just some ordinary wild flowers alongside a road...


----------



## AkTom

Just hanging out in the sun.


----------



## Boatboy24

AkTom said:


> Just hanging out in the sun.



Typical Husky.


----------



## barbiek

wrongway said:


> Crooked Cork
> I take it you plan to make some Rhubarb wine?
> Sure would be interested to hear about your recipe!


I planted it for pie. But having a terrible time getting it to grow!


----------



## AkTom

She’s not mine. I was making a delivery and saw her. Cracked me up. The first really nice, warm day this year. High 60s and mostly sunny. I almost took my clothes off and joined her...


----------



## jswordy

View out the front window during a really neat period of buttery sunlight during a sundown after a storm Wednesday. It was still raining, so things started off with a rainbow. Love that buttery light when it comes, but I have never seen the wheat look so golden as it did then.


----------



## bkisel

jswordy said:


> View out the front window during a really neat period of buttery sunlight during a sundown after a storm Wednesday. It was still raining, so things started off with a rainbow. Love that buttery light when it comes, but I have never seen the wheat look so golden as it did then.
> 
> View attachment 49104



As nice as the photo is as is I bet someone with an artistic eye could do a little cropping and make it even nicer.


----------



## bkisel

As caught on my trail cam. Is this a big bear?

Also got some daytime deer. Look decent size. Shouldn't I also be seeing some fawns?


----------



## Johnd

bkisel said:


> As caught on my trail cam. Is this a big bear?
> 
> Also got some daytime deer. Look decent size. Shouldn't I also be seeing some fawns?



Looks like a decent sized bear to me....

Not sure about fawns by you, they’re born different times in different places. Down here in the south, June/July is birthing time, but you won’t typically see fawns for some time after that. While they are getting all of their food from nursing, mom typically tucks them away while she’s out feeding and returns to nurse. The fawns are usually in very secluded, thick areas and don’t move around much at all. We’re super careful about bush-hogging in high brush, they’re easy to run over, and usually start to be seen out and about in late August / early September.


----------



## ceeaton

I love this time of the year. Too bad I took this yesterday and it's been pouring all day today...


----------



## bkisel

Johnd said:


> Looks like a decent sized bear to me....
> 
> Not sure about fawns by you, they’re born different times in different places. Down here in the south, June/July is birthing time, but you won’t typically see fawns for some time after that. While they are getting all of their food from nursing, mom typically tucks them away while she’s out feeding and returns to nurse. The fawns are usually in very secluded, thick areas and don’t move around much at all. We’re super careful about bush-hogging in high brush, they’re easy to run over, and usually start to be seen out and about in late August / early September.



Thanks, that makes sense. I've only seen one so far this season.


----------



## JohnT

Escorted my Uncle to his college reunion (Princeton, class of 1959). It was rather wild!


----------



## jswordy

bkisel said:


> As nice as the photo is as is I bet someone with an artistic eye could do a little cropping and make it even nicer.



Well, um, thanks.


----------



## bkisel

jswordy said:


> Well, um, thanks.



Sorry, I can see where my comment could easily be taken as a back handed compliment. With hindsight, figuratively speaking, I should have kept my mouth shut. I really do like the photo.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## geek

Hello from Montego Bay [emoji4]


----------



## bkisel

geek said:


> Hello from Montego Bay [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 49214
> 
> View attachment 49215
> 
> View attachment 49216
> 
> View attachment 49217



Doesn't have the same impact as when you post your beach scenes in the winter.


----------



## geek

bkisel said:


> Doesn't have the same impact as when you post your beach scenes in the winter.



Lol


----------



## geek




----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> Hello from Montego Bay [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 49214
> 
> View attachment 49215
> 
> View attachment 49216
> 
> View attachment 49217


So you'd rather visit there than meet up with a bunch of winemakers in a few weeks? Where are you priorities? Look how cloudy it is, probably really humid too. It's gonna be pristine NE weather when we meet up, I can guarantee it!

And if not, blame the weather forecaster.


----------



## geek

ceeaton said:


> So you'd rather visit there than meet up with a bunch of winemakers in a few weeks? Where are you priorities? Look how cloudy it is, probably really humid too. It's gonna be pristine NE weather when we meet up, I can guarantee it!
> 
> And if not, blame the weather forecaster.



Procrastination, lol

I really wish I was available the weekend for the meet up, if it wasn’t because my son has a soccer tournament in Saratoga, NY I’d definitely go and meet up with y’all..!!


----------



## geek

The wife says hello winemakers


----------



## bkisel

geek said:


> The wife says hello winemakers
> 
> View attachment 49228



So once again you left the kids at home... PARTY TIME!


----------



## geek

bkisel said:


> So once again you left the kids at home... PARTY TIME!



LOL [emoji13] 

Celebrating our 25th anniversary Bill.


----------



## ceeaton

bkisel said:


> So once again you left the kids at home... PARTY TIME!


They were more than willing to let me take all of "Dad's" best wine. I'll drop a few bottles off on my way home tonight...

Varis, less trips, your wife needs some new jeans!


----------



## bkisel

geek said:


> LOL [emoji13]
> 
> Celebrating our 25th anniversary Bill.



Hey Varis, congrats on your 25th!


----------



## Boatboy24

Happy 25th, Mr and Mrs Geek!


----------



## JohnT

Happy Anniversary!

My father always said to us.. "A good woman can make life worthwhile, but a bad woman will make life a living Hell. Choose wisely son.". 

Looks like you chose wisely. Congrats!


----------



## JohnT

Went to the Belmont Stakes yesterday to see a new triple crown winner! I had my money on Justified but the odds did not pay much.




Oh, and boy did they gouge us! 
The tickets, parking, a program, Lunch, and a couple of beers ended up costing way more than my winnings. Still, I was there to witness history and had a great time.

Here is a photo of a $9 beer...


----------



## sour_grapes

"Taste of the Champion"???? They may wanna rethink that name for a race-specific beer! Most people just complain that a beer tastes like horse-piss, but these guys come out and advertise it!


----------



## jswordy

JohnT said:


> Went to the Belmont Stakes yesterday to see a new triple crown winner! I had my money on Justified but the odds did not pay much.



What a race! Gates opened and - he gone! And now, the "controversy," too, for a little excitement post-race! Saw an interview with the horse's owner. He says no more racing now! The horse will bring him $20 million-$30 million a year in stud fees from here on out. Why risk injury? So you likely saw his LAST race, too. Not sure, but it has to be the shortest, or at least one of the shortest, careers in undefeated racing any horse has had.


----------



## Johnd

jswordy said:


> What a race! Gates opened and - he gone! And now, the "controversy," too, for a little excitement post-race! Saw an interview with the horse's owner. He says no more racing now! The horse will bring him $20 million-$30 million a year in stud fees from here on out. Why risk injury? So you likely saw his LAST race, too. Not sure, but it has to be the shortest, or at least one of the shortest, careers in undefeated racing any horse has had.



It was a great race, we enjoyed watching it as well. As for not racing anymore, makes perfect fiscal sense to me, just for the stud fees alone, not to mention if he got hurt. Nothing better could happen for the horse if it wins more, well, it's supposed to. If it loses, they'd run the risk of devaluing it as a stud and reducing their opportunity for returns. 

On the fluffier side, can't help but think that horse knows it's racing, enjoys racing, wants to race, and wants to win. Kinda sad to take that away from him, but then again, he'll get treated like a king and have and endless supply of females......................


----------



## Amanda660

Bottled a pretty nice jalapeno beer - used a blonde ale base. Made my labels with my cricut to be frugal. Sampled it at a BBQ contest this past weekend and it got great reviews. I'll stick to wine but I do love making beer!


----------



## AkTom

@Amanda660 how much and when did you add the jalapeño ?


----------



## Boatboy24

Who knew the Stanley Cup has a Twitter account?


----------



## Amanda660

AkTom said:


> @Amanda660 how much and when did you add the jalapeño ?


i used 8 - cut in half and cleaned out but not too clean. Sprayed everything with starsan before I did anything. Dropped them into the secondary container and racked on top (I use the All In One Wine Pump - LOVE it). Let sit 10 days then racked, added priming sugar and bottled.


----------



## sour_grapes

In case you're wondering who can use this restroom:


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> In case you're wondering who can use this restroom:
> 
> View attachment 49307



I'll take a guess: coffee lovers?


----------



## geek




----------



## Trevor7

geek said:


> View attachment 49340



Looks like you’re in seat 27F to me... Oh! The sunset is beautiful as well !


----------



## JohnT

Back to reality!


----------



## geek

Trevor7 said:


> Looks like you’re in seat 27F to me... Oh! The sunset is beautiful as well !



Real close!!!
I think it was 26F which was the very last row!!


----------



## geek




----------



## ibglowin

Por qué vamos a México? son tus drogas?


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Por qué vamos a México? son tus drogas?



LOL..!! 
No, “medical” procedure (hint: Dr. Luis Nader in Reynosa [emoji4]).

The best one hands down.


----------



## GreginND

This morning over the vineyard.


----------



## ibglowin

You have a basement right?


----------



## geek

GreginND said:


> This morning over the vineyard.
> 
> View attachment 49358



Wow [emoji50]


----------



## Boatboy24

GreginND said:


> This morning over the vineyard.
> 
> I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say that there might be a tiny bit of a front moving through...


----------



## ibglowin

Only in my town....... LOL


----------



## bstnh1




----------



## jswordy

A friend of mine at a craft tequila and craft mead tasting event we attended at Liquor Planet (what a name!). It's about an hour drive to get there. We did not get away empty handed. Finished off at a favorite barbecue place. He had the ribs, I had the brisket. Good times!


----------



## JamesGrape

My wife said the vineyard was totally out of control. Trimming even one vine was a battle she said.

She’s such a drama queen.


----------



## ibglowin

White Sands.


----------



## jswordy

Three-quarters of a gallon on second picking and the bushes are still loaded with unripe ones. Beginning of season.


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


> Three-quarters of a gallon on second picking and the bushes are still loaded with unripe ones. Beginning of season.



Make some port!


----------



## AkTom

Just degassed again. Almost ready to bottle. 
Rhubarb on the left, apple/ seconds on the right.


----------



## GreenEnvy22

Came home to this in my driveway yesterday.


----------



## ibglowin

The wine Gods must like you. Plans?


----------



## GreenEnvy22

Not sure yet. I don't make enough wine of a single variety to make use of them for wine. I'm thinking they would make nice bases for a large patio table in the back yard. We have a simple 6-person glass table now, but regularly have more like 15 people over, and have room for a table that large, so may just build a tabletop to sit on these two. I'd need to cut them down or embed them in the ground several inches to get the table at normal sitting height though.


----------



## ibglowin

I picked up a couple about 10 years ago now from a winery that closed down in ABQ. Paid a whole $50 each for two full sized french oak barrels. I cleaned them up a bit and clear stained them and added stencil to them. Have one of the front porch and one on the back patio.


----------



## bkisel

Just two wildflower photos taken during early morning neighborhood dog walk...


----------



## Dennis Griffith

Wine on the hoof!


----------



## Bplewniak

RJS Washington cru merlot kit. First kit. It still had some co2 when I bottled. I’m hoping now that I have the all in one wine pump this issue will go away.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Brigitte

Henry, our RedBone Hound sadly and sorrowfully looks on at the last bottle of our RedBone Red Rose’ .. his namesake.


----------



## jswordy

Hay harvest. Got 52 round bales off 12 acres. Previous high over past 27 years was 36. Here we are tedding it up to dry it. Thick stand!


----------



## ibglowin

This is what happens to people who build backyard ponds up in town that back up to the Santa fe National Forest these days (hot, dry, drought conditions)


----------



## AkTom

I hope they didn’t have water lilies in there...


----------



## dangerdave

Our Aussie, Indigo. Five months old.


----------



## crushday

I'll be bottling soon...


----------



## jswordy

dangerdave said:


> View attachment 49777
> 
> Our Aussie, Indigo. Five months old.



Long time no see, Dave! Howdy! Nice pooch.


----------



## ceeaton

Beautiful day in Central PA (though I guess I'm South Central, still a nice day). Got the lawn done, need to weed some of the flower beds, but picture 1 is of some Echinacea I transplanted a year ago, second one is an image of some annuals that my daughter and I started this spring indoors for the express purpose of her creating a "ferry garden". Never heard of one, but everyone else at my work knew what she was trying to do. The Alyssum has started to take over her ferry pieces, but she's very proud of it. Waters it every day. I plan on planting the background with more Echinacea this fall, the left side with some bearded Iris I have to move from a shadier spot. Eventually more perennials will take over for the annuals, but if she's having fun, I'm having fun. It's her garden (even though she doesn't weed it).


----------



## ibglowin

Looking good Craig. Keep adding those perennials! You need some lavender, jupiter's beard and a few others and your well on your way to an easy garden that will come back year after year.


----------



## ceeaton

My work buddies are always looking out for my best interests. They think I should get one of these to park in my driveway permanently.


----------



## jswordy

Big crowd on Saturday. Taken from inside through a window screen.


----------



## Venatorscribe

Bottling yesterday. Pears from my tree out back. Harvested last January (Southern Hemisphere) summer. Pear Champs 37 bottles and a still pear wine 35 bottles. I fermented 30 litres in EC1118 and the other 30 litres using a Gewurtz yeast . Finally blended them together two months back and bottled yesterday. Very drinkable now. ( the still wine) . Champs undergoing secondary in the bottles. However I won't actually drink any of this until next Dec / Jan .


----------



## Venatorscribe

ceeaton said:


> My work buddies are always looking out for my best interests. They think I should get one of these to park in my driveway permanently.
> 
> View attachment 49836


Yes. Great idea. It could be called Mr Frothy and play Umpapa music. And on Sundays they have a happy hour moment if you run up to the mobile barrel wearing lederhosen.


----------



## Boatboy24

Venatorscribe said:


> Bottling yesterday. Pears from my tree out back. Harvested last January (Southern Hemisphere) summer. Pear Champs 37 bottles and a still pear wine 35 bottles. I fermented 30 litres in EC1118 and the other 30 litres using a Gewurtz yeast . Finally blended them together two months back and bottled yesterday. Very drinkable now. ( the still wine) . Champs undergoing secondary in the bottles. However I won't actually drink any of this until next Dec / Jan .



Looking good. What kind of cork/closure are you using on the still wine?


----------



## Dennis Griffith

We are starting to harvest. Here's some freshly canned marinara. And the grapes are nearing that time as well.


----------



## Venatorscribe

Boatboy24 said:


> Looking good. What kind of cork/closure are you using on the still wine?


I use Nova Twist Screw Caps. They are a tad pricey but they are reusable and capable of many cycles. With still wine I also do a few corks for those bottles that I give away, as no one seems to appreciate costs when giving them a gift. Cheers


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

"Glamping" in Stillwater Creek Vineyard. WA


----------



## geek

Goodbye gas stations..!!!

My brand new Tesla Model 3 [emoji4]







View attachment 50075


----------



## ibglowin

Cool! Might be a collectors item soon like a DeLorean.....

And your price OTD was?


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Goodbye gas stations..!!!
> 
> My brand new Tesla Model 3 [emoji4]




Sweet!! Neighbor got his a couple months ago - very nice!


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Cool! Might be a collectors item soon like a DeLorean.....
> 
> And your price OTD was?



Ain't cheap...but my daughter told me "dad, you only live once, buy it if you really want it", so I took the plunge for $56.5k due to Tesla only producing the long range battery, $9k extra, plus pearl white paint, $1.5k, plus EAP (enhanced auto pilot) for $5k.

I've been waiting for a year, paid my reservation July 2017 ans picked it up today.....


----------



## CK55

geek said:


> Goodbye gas stations..!!!
> 
> My brand new Tesla Model 3 [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 50072
> 
> View attachment 50073
> 
> View attachment 50074
> 
> View attachment 50075


I hate Tesla with a passion. Can't wait for them to go under. Someone wanted to go on a date but owned a Tesla and I seriously flaked on a date because she drove a Tesla. 

Lol


----------



## Trevor7

Did you put the orange cones in the adjacent parking spots so no dings happen?


----------



## CK55

My car 
https://imgur.com/a/3F4397f
Also no the Prius isn't my car well it is but i don't drive it.


----------



## geek

geek said:


> Ain't cheap...but my daughter told me "dad, you only live once, buy it if you really want it", so I took the plunge for $56.5k due to Tesla only producing the long range battery, $9k extra, plus pearl white paint, $1.5k, plus EAP (enhanced auto pilot) for $5k.
> 
> I've been waiting for a year, paid my reservation July 2017 ans picked it up today.....



forgot to say, that's not including sales tax if your state requires one.


----------



## geek

Trevor7 said:


> Did you put the orange cones in the adjacent parking spots so no dings happen?



They did....lol


----------



## geek

CK55 said:


> I hate Tesla with a passion. Can't wait for them to go under. Someone wanted to go on a date but owned a Tesla and I seriously flaked on a date because she drove a Tesla.
> 
> Lol



Tesla, electric vehicles....that is the future.


----------



## CK55

Ha, ill


geek said:


> Tesla, electric vehicles....that is the future.


 Haha, I'll never buy a electric car. I need a big V8.


----------



## sour_grapes

Congrats, Varis. Enjoy it.

I was in Norway recently, and there were tons and tons of Teslas. (Norway has ~99% hydroelectric power, so electric is cheap, and electric cars are encouraged.) It looked like the future!


----------



## ibglowin

Are you going to install a 220V charger at the house? 



geek said:


> Ain't cheap...but my daughter told me "dad, you only live once, buy it if you really want it", so I took the plunge for $56.5k due to Tesla only producing the long range battery, $9k extra, plus pearl white paint, $1.5k, plus EAP (enhanced auto pilot) for $5k.
> 
> I've been waiting for a year, paid my reservation July 2017 ans picked it up today.....


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Are you going to install a 220V charger at the house?



Already done prior to getting delivery, NEMA 14-50 using cable #6 and 50A breaker.
I wanted to use a cable that can support 60A so in case I install their home charger I just have to swap the breaker and replace it with a 60A.

Currently, this setup gives me ~30mi/hr and am very happy with it.


----------



## ibglowin

What does the equate to as far as a recharge time?


geek said:


> Currently, this setup gives me ~30mi/hr and am very happy with it.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> What does the equate to as far as a recharge time?



The current Model 3 is said to be capable of 310 miles on a full charge, according to specs (although some people who like to hyper-mile, like me, claim to get a lot more...), so overnight I can get a full charge if I park it in my garage (which I do every day) say around 6pm until I go to work in the morning around 9am.

I really don't need this much anyways because my commute to work is about 40 miles RT.

But they recommend to keep it plugged in and you can setup the charging time intervals and how much. Mine is setup to charge the battery up to 90%, which is what they recommend, unless you're going on a long trip then is ok to let it charge to 100%.

This 'spaceship' is super cool, once you go electric I think there's no turning back...!!! LOL


----------



## geek

BTW, its name is White Night [emoji4]


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> Already done prior to getting delivery, NEMA 14-50 *using cable #60* and 50A breaker.



Do you mean #4 AWG?

Looks beautiful!


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> Do you mean #4 AWG?



#6 AWG.


----------



## geek

That was a typo, thanks for catching that up Paul


----------



## Boatboy24

If you build it, they will come.


----------



## ibglowin

Let me know how you feel in the dead of Winter with the heating system!



geek said:


> This 'spaceship' is super cool, once you go electric I think there's no turning back...!!! LOL


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Let me know how you feel in the dead of Winter with the heating system!



Ok, long wait to go but will keep it in mind.


----------



## jgmann67

The sunflowers are over 6' tall.


----------



## ibglowin

For the life of me I can't see a single sunflower! But it is huge whatever it is! LOL


----------



## ceeaton

And get that lawn done before it starts raining again tonight...


----------



## jgmann67

ibglowin said:


> For the life of me I can't see a single sunflower! But it is huge whatever it is! LOL



The heads of the sunflowers don’t come out until the plant is done growing upwards. They look like they have another foot or so to go before that happens. 

They’ll droop in September because of the weight.


----------



## jgmann67

ceeaton said:


> And get that lawn done before it starts raining again tonight...



I was out on Saturday for the first time in two weeks... boy did it need it. The lawn is green and lush, but well kept, now.


----------



## geek

jgmann67 said:


> View attachment 50097
> 
> 
> The sunflowers are over 6' tall.


Nice looking lawn, I'd wish my grass was that nice looking.


----------



## jgmann67

geek said:


> Nice looking lawn, I'd wish my grass was that nice looking.



10 days of rain makes for a green lawn.


----------



## mainshipfred

jgmann67 said:


> 10 days of rain makes for a green lawn.



And a questionable grape harvest.


----------



## ceeaton

jgmann67 said:


> 10 days of rain makes for a green lawn.


And lot's of doggie do do to fertilize it...


----------



## ibglowin

Been having some crazy evening monsoonal thunderstorms all over NM. This one was a few nights ago in ABQ. NM is one of the highest states for lightening strikes. FL wins that one but we try hard to keep up!


----------



## mainshipfred

ibglowin said:


> Been having some crazy evening monsoonal thunderstorms all over NM. This one was a few nights ago in ABQ. NM is one of the highest states for lightening strikes. FL wins that one but we try hard to keep up!


We had a heck of one last night in Virginia as well.


----------



## ceeaton

Nothing as pretty as @ibglowin 's image, but the first one is from the back yard. The second one is off Wunderground, that storm is more than a county away from me. Makes you feel rather small at times (which I like since my belly is too big).


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> We had a heck of one last night in Virginia as well.



Yes we did. Overnight was rather loud.


----------



## Johnd

My nighttime noisemaker is almost upon me......


----------



## Ajmassa

Johnd said:


> My nighttime noisemaker is almost upon me......
> View attachment 50220



Oh wow. Not what I was expecting. 
The photo took about 30 seconds to load but I saw the text. I thought I was about to look at an ultrasound picture of your new baby on the way!


----------



## sour_grapes

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Oh wow. Not what I was expecting.
> The photo took about 30 seconds to load but I saw the text. I thought I was about to look at an ultrasound picture of your new baby on the way!



Now THAT was clever. 

How about his _temporary_ noisemaker?


----------



## Johny99

Finished a coffee table today. Only thing I could think of doing with this slab of maple. I couldn’t bear to cut it apart. Fun part was filling the splits and knots to keep the whole piece.


----------



## Venatorscribe

geek said:


> BTW, its name is White Night [emoji4]
> 
> 
> View attachment 50078


So cool. Congrats on your achievement


----------



## Johnd

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Oh wow. Not what I was expecting.
> The photo took about 30 seconds to load but I saw the text. I thought I was about to look at an ultrasound picture of your new baby on the way!



Holy crap, that isn’t happening!! Besides, those are permanent noisemakers, my oldest is 22, the noises change, but don’t go away.


----------



## GreenEnvy22

Went quadding with my kids, some cousins and neices/nephews today. Got up onto a peak where we could see the lake our cottage is on. Found a geocaching box there and left a note in it.
My 7 and 9 year olds practiced riding a quad on their own just on the lawn in front of the cottage.


----------



## ibglowin

More monsoon pics. This was a few nights ago taken within walking distance of our house. This is multiple strikes layered in PS. That is the Rio Grande in the lower center of pic.


----------



## AkTom

Finished a coffee table today. Only thing I could think of doing with this slab of maple. I couldn’t bear to cut it apart. Fun part was filling the splits and knots to keep the whole piece.[/QUOTE]

Nice legs @Johny99 your top is spectacular also ;-)


----------



## geek

Humidity is spreading in my basement [emoji54]


----------



## ibglowin

Yikes! Looks like you need a dehumidifier for sure,


----------



## geek

I have one and my daughter has been using it in her room in the basement.

But I am now taking it into the main area of the basement.

It is sensing humidity at 80% right now [emoji30]

I am screwed...

I have not used the basement for sometime and haven’t racked the wine since spring.


----------



## Johnd

Not to mention the overflow out of the carboys, furnishing lots of yummy goodies for the mold to feed on....


----------



## geek

I’ve been really not paying attention to the wine in the basement at all. Using dehumidifier and also bought some DampRid at Home Depot.
Hoping is not too late [emoji30]


----------



## pgentile

geek said:


> I’ve been really not paying attention to the wine in the basement at all. Using dehumidifier and also bought some DampRid at Home Depot.
> Hoping is not too late [emoji30]



With a barrel on it's way I've been monitoring my basement humidity. It's been averaging 70%. Been shopping de-humidfyers the past week. 

Good luck with the wine.


----------



## pgentile

In Lancaster PA yesterday, One horse power engine. Didn't stay to see where the nozzle goes.


----------



## Johnd

pgentile said:


> With a barrel on it's way I've been monitoring my basement humidity. It's been averaging 70%. Been shopping de-humidfyers the past week.
> 
> Good luck with the wine.



My cellar’s at 70%, 24/365 for years, everything is in wonderful shape.


----------



## pgentile

Johnd said:


> My cellar’s at 70%, 24/365 for years, everything is in wonderful shape.



So I'm worrying for nothing? Figures....


----------



## Johny99

AkTom said:


> Finished a coffee table today. Only thing I could think of doing with this slab of maple. I couldn’t bear to cut it apart. Fun part was filling the splits and knots to keep the whole piece.



Nice legs @Johny99 your top is spectacular also ;-)[/QUOTE]f

Some guys always check the legs first


----------



## Johnd

pgentile said:


> So I'm worrying for nothing? Figures....



I’m not saying that it wouldn’t hurt to have a dehumidifier if you ever need one, but you shouldn’t need it to drop below 70.


----------



## ibglowin

Looking good here in NM even during our rainy season.


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> Looking good here in NM even during our rainy season.
> 
> View attachment 50285



Amazing, don’t think our humidity ever gets that low, maybe after a strong high pressure front, but that doesn’t last long....


----------



## geek

Johnd said:


> My cellar’s at 70%, 24/365 for years, everything is in wonderful shape.



Isn't 70% humidity just a tad high? But I guess you must have an AC in there.


----------



## Johnd

geek said:


> Isn't 70% humidity just a tad high? But I guess you must have an AC in there.



It’s in the upper end of the “good” scale, sometimes a few points below 70%, up to around 75% or so. Been up and running a few years now, plenty time to show problems if there were any. No moisture signs on corks, bottle labels, barrels, etc., all looks good. My only means of checking the humidity is the digital readout on the thermostat, I should probably check it regularly to see that it’s calibrated properly. 

Yes, it is conditioned, have a split refrigeration system (AHU in the attic, CU outside) with ducted supply and return. It pulls a lot of moisture out as it runs, so it’s fairly steady from that standpoint, plus air temp never varies half a degree +/- of the setpoint, so bottle temps probably never change at all.


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Looking good here in NM even during our rainy season.
> 
> View attachment 50285



Just curious, Mike: are you planning to stay in NM after retirement? Or perhaps you haven't decided yet?


----------



## ibglowin

We will stay here pretty sure for the foreseeable future . We like the weather, we love our house and there is no house payment, family is a short Southwest Airlines hop away in CA, CO, TX, WA, MO. No crime, no traffic and all the "woo who" bargains I can find are within walking distance or a short bike ride. They just spent $4,000,000 on upgrading the Senior Center which is also within walking distance. I have hiking, biking trails everywhere. An indoor olympic sized pool up in town. Everything at our fingertips really but a Costco which we have been waiting for one to be built in Santa Fe for 33 years but no luck still. That could be a good thing that it is a 200 mile RT though really. At least there is always Amazon Prime these days. LOL


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> They just spent $4,000,000 on upgrading the Senior Center which is also within walking distance.


I imagine they don't let you in there, you aren't old enough to be a "senior", or is it a señor center?


----------



## ibglowin

Only have to be 50 to get through the doors so I am safe I think! Looking forward to having time to get a decent workout in on a daily basis with time for both cardio and strength training. Then I can go have a hot lunch for only $5! LOL



ceeaton said:


> I imagine they don't let you in there, you aren't old enough to be a "senior", or is it a señor center?


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Only have to be 50 to get through the doors so I am safe I think! Looking forward to having time to get a decent workout in on a daily basis with time for both cardio and strength training. Then I can go have a hot lunch for only $5! LOL


We have 55+ communities around here, but they are pretty expensive, plus I'd be going from one association to another. After 25 years in this one at the lake, I don't care to live in one anymore, too many politics. I'm glad the one you live in works well for you. I need a beer and to turn the chicken, so I'll drink to that!


----------



## ceeaton

My best tomato and pepper plant are in the driveway, go figure...
Beefsteak tomato on the left, pepperoncini in the middle, basil on the right. Hard to see the peppers, but the plant is becoming loaded with them.


----------



## ibglowin

Another cool monsoon storm photo. This one from ABQ a few nights ago.


----------



## olusteebus

I couldn't live in a place where it rains so much!!


----------



## ibglowin

The beauty is that these storms last for maybe an hour at most and then they are gone leaving behind blue sky and clean clear fresh air!



olusteebus said:


> I couldn't live in a place where it rains so much!!


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> The beauty is that these storms last for maybe an hour at most and then they are gone leaving behind blue sky and clean clear fresh air!




He's messing with ya. Lives in FLORIDA! 

Love ABQ, have had many a good time there.


----------



## ibglowin

Ha! Mrs IB hails from Seattle and she would never live anywhere where the sun doesn't shine 360 days a year (or more)! LOL



jswordy said:


> He's messing with ya. Lives in FLORIDA!
> 
> Love ABQ, have had many a good time there.


----------



## olusteebus

ibglowin said:


> The beauty is that these storms last for maybe an hour at most and then they are gone leaving behind blue sky and clean clear fresh air!



Unlike ours in Florida that can last hours and leave it hot and muggy!


----------



## ibglowin

Its the most wonderful time of the year!


----------



## GreenEnvy22

Peppers?


----------



## ibglowin

Yep, Green Chile. They started roasting today. The smell is incredible. This is the smell of Fall in NM.


GreenEnvy22 said:


> Peppers?


----------



## GreenEnvy22

Nice. I cut up and roasted a bunch of jalapeno and Anaheim peppers today for our tomatillo salsa verde.
Love when peppers are ready.
Waiting impatiently for my ghost peppers to ripen.


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Its the most wonderful time of the year!
> 
> View attachment 50325



Help me out, what am I seeing there? It looks like roasting peppers?


EDIT: okay, answered in later posts! Looks yummy!


----------



## ibglowin

Nice rain last night. This morning it was 58 for the low. Opened the door to the winery and raised the humidity a bit. Won't last long more than likely! LOL


----------



## ibglowin

The Dahlia's are loving the moisture as well!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Its the most wonderful time of the year!
> 
> View attachment 50325


The Wegman's that recently opened up about a mile away is having a bit Hatch chile roasting event in a couple weeks. Praying the wind is blowing this way.


----------



## ibglowin

If you have never smelled green chile roasting it smells a little like attending a rock concert when you were in your twenty somethings. LOL


----------



## AkTom

The Mrs Thomas poppies are happy.


----------



## Venatorscribe

Enjoying my favourite Belgian beer - a Leffe Blond. Following a stunningly warm winters day in Wellington. Time now to relax into the evening and watch some sport on tv. Cheers to you all. Craig


----------



## jgmann67

Spent a moment at Lewes Beach yesterday.


----------



## geek

Most, if not all beaches here in CT do not allow pets, so my poor Coco has been waiting all his life to go to a beach.... :-(


----------



## ibglowin

Never have I ever seen a pink poppy like that. Beautiful! 



AkTom said:


> View attachment 50341
> 
> The Mrs Thomas poppies are happy.


----------



## AkTom

ibglowin said:


> Never have I ever seen a pink poppy like that. Beautiful!



Anybody want seeds, I can mail some in a few weeks. I’ll have plenty. 
Tom


----------



## ibglowin

Love some. I will PM you.




AkTom said:


> Anybody want seeds, I can mail some in a few weeks. I’ll have plenty.
> Tom


----------



## olusteebus

]


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

Obituary: Her 25 years of service ended 8/13/18 while I returned home from work with 344,542 on the clock. As her closing act, she saved my life in a collision that was head-on for the other car at 50+ mph. His fault. Totaled. My loss, since she had at least 100K left to run. I had just put new 90,000-mile Michelins on her on 8/11. His car, a 2007 Chevy Malibu, had a deep V in the center front and was gushing fluids all over. Mine? No fluid loss despite a lot of radiator support damage, started right up and I drove her the remaining 1 mile to my house. Starts, runs and drives even though badly damaged. During her long years of service, most of which were on 60-mile commutes daily, she never once failed to get me back home. She faithfully took on all that mileage so that I could keep my 2014 Versa Note in the garage except for trips. She is survived by the Versa Note.




In better days...


----------



## ibglowin

Wow, glad you are OK Jim! 

You sure you don't want to fix er up? LOL


----------



## ceeaton

Jim, I feel for your loss (I got my '95 Forester up to 328K), but happier we didn't "loose eww" as they say up her in Amish country.


----------



## Venatorscribe

jswordy said:


> Obituary: Her 25 years of service ended 8/13/18 while I returned home from work with 344,542 on the clock. As her closing act, she saved my life in a collision that was head-on for the other car at 50+ mph. His fault. Totaled. My loss, since she had at least 100K left to run. I had just put new 90,000-mile Michelins on her on 8/11. His car, a 2007 Chevy Malibu, had a deep V in the center front and was gushing fluids all over. Mine? No fluid loss despite a lot of radiator support damage, started right up and I drove her the remaining 1 mile to my house. Starts, runs and drives even though badly damaged. During her long years of service, most of which were on 60-mile commutes daily, she never once failed to get me back home. She faithfully took on all that mileage so that I could keep my 2014 Versa Note in the garage except for trips. She is survived by the Versa Note.
> 
> View attachment 50435
> 
> 
> In better days...
> 
> View attachment 50436


Sorry for your loss. The older Nissan’s were truely reliable vehicles. Great engines that just never seemed to give up.


----------



## Kraffty

I know you’re a gear head and write from a mechanical perspective but it’s truly scary that you could have been harmed out of no where. Ibglowin almost took a head-on a few weeks ago and it makes me want to remember to appreciate every day. Genuinely happy you’re safe..... screw the car, Mike


----------



## Boatboy24

Sorry about the car, but glad you're fine, Jim.


----------



## geek

“White Night” first time at the Tesla super charger in MD.


----------



## ibglowin

Did they really charge you to charge your Tesla!



geek said:


> “White Night” first time at the Tesla super charger in MD.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Did they really charge you to charge your Tesla!



Model S and X do not pay as they have free super charging for life but that program is ending next month.

My Model 3 pays (I mean I pay...lol), however the Model 3 Performance is also having free lifetime super charging ir you buy by next month also....but the Performance would set you back in the ~$70k .

In short, yes I pay for the cost is about 1/3 or a tad less compared to what I’d have to pay if it was gas.


----------



## geek

BTW, I paid like $11.75 for a charge worth over 200 miles, like 220 miles or so if I remember


----------



## geek

Fred and I met up at the Nationals baseball stadium today.


----------



## Boatboy24

Love the shirt, Fred!


----------



## k95150

18 Carboys in a row, thanks to the All in one Wine pump!!


----------



## jswordy

Thanks to everyone who replied to my wreck post. Now if the shoulder pain will just go away and my bruises and skinned spots will heal up, I'll be good.

I'm a former bodyman and mechanic, so I did explore fixing it back up. The car literally has 100,000 miles plus left in it. For $400 I can get a used front clip. But that was all before I got the hood unlatched. 




The far end of the hood rod should lie behind the radiator support like the attached end in the foreground. Hang a front clip? I'd do that, but this is too much work. But she still starts right off and drives, did not lose an ounce of fluid. I know guys who have had these cars still going at 450,000, so I really do hate to lose her. Doesn't burn a drop of oil. Wreck was 8/13, and I had just put $350 worth of new Michelin 90,000 mile tires on it 8/11. 

Besides the physical pain, there's the mental pain of the settlement value the other guy's insurance, GEICO put on it, which is 30% below KBB and 45% below lot resale values - including the brand new tires! GRRRR! I've asked them for a buyback number, because if it is low enough I could drive it to the scrap yard, take off the tires, get $275-300 for it there, then sell the tires on Craigslist. We'll see what happens. Of course, they are trying to rush you through the process as fast as possible, too, so you have little time to think about it. The topper was when they called me to tow the car BEFORE I had even heard a settlement number. Thank really steamed me!!! I told them the car will now be under lock and key in my shop building until we settle.


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> Love the shirt, Fred!



It was the Friday night give away.


----------



## mainshipfred

geek said:


> Fred and I met up at the Nationals baseball stadium today.
> 
> View attachment 50463



Varis, thanks for posting. although short it was really nice meeting you. Sorry about leaving early after the game. It sucked for us and the sun kind of got to me. Hopefully we will see you at the meet up next year.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Johny99

Wow!


----------



## AkTom

I’m hoping to get some Fireweed picked before they all bloom out.


----------



## rphill_7874

*Phillips Family Wines* 
*Pink Moscato 2018*


----------



## ibglowin

Dahlia season is in full bloom in these parts!


----------



## geek

Drive Electric week, Hamden CT


----------



## mainshipfred

geek said:


> Drive Electric week, Hamden CT
> View attachment 50881
> 
> View attachment 50882
> 
> View attachment 50883



Hope they had chargers there.


----------



## geek

mainshipfred said:


> Hope they had chargers there.



There are many chargers in CT, both Tesla Super chargers (hand full) and many public chargers (free and pay).
Plus we charge at home.


----------



## ibglowin

I hope you guys got your required flame throwers, samurai swords, whiskey and rolled joints.........


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> I hope you guys got your required flame throwers, samurai swords, whiskey and rolled joints.........



Just waiting for some of you to join the club


----------



## ibglowin

I still have to maintain a Top Secret clearance (for a few more weeks at least)! 



geek said:


> Just waiting for some of you to join the club


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> I still have to maintain a Top Secret clearance (for a few more weeks at least)!



I hear ya [emoji51]


----------



## Kraffty

I can't believe a year has passed since an old friend of mine and I decided to get away for a fishing trip once a year no matter what. This time we met up in Bishop Ca, in the eastern sierras on Friday, fished the local dam and had an odd pizza for dinner, Taco Pizza??. Saturday was just awesome though, We rented a boat on Southlake for the entire day. While it was 100 degrees on the floor of the Owens Valley it was in the low 70's at 9,820 elevation (lake level). Ended the day at a place called Holy Smoke Texas BBQ, really good stuff. Picture of the boat dock at Southlake and me and some fish from the Dam. Take a good look at the mountains around and
above the lake noting that it's at 10,000 feet, no clue how tall that range is. Next year is Utah!


Mike


----------



## sour_grapes

Awesome, Mike. Since a friend just got back from climbing Mt. Whitney, I had to know the answer to your question. I think Google maps says those peaks are 13,500' +/-.


----------



## Kraffty

sour_grapes said:


> Awesome, Mike. Since a friend just got back from climbing Mt. Whitney, I had to know the answer to your question. I think Google maps says those peaks are 13,500' +/-.


Thanks, I'll throw this one in too, Lake Sabrina just before sunset, stone's throw from Southlake but lower at 9,120 feet. I ended up a little winded just walking from the parking lot to the boat docks, can't imagine climbing to 14,500.
Mike


----------



## sour_grapes

Kraffty said:


> Thanks, I'll throw this one in too, Lake Sabrina just before sunset, stone's throw from Southlake but lower at 9,120 feet. I ended up a little winded just walking from the parking lot to the boat docks, can't imagine climbing to 14,500.
> Mike
> View attachment 50913



Her BF did the ascent and descent in 9 hours. She took, ahhhhh, let's just say _considerably longer_, but she made it. I was "first alternate" in case someone in their permitted party backed out, but it was not to be.


----------



## ibglowin

Bisti Badlands, NM


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Bisti Badlands, NM



Stunning.


----------



## ibglowin

The Bisti Badlands are in the middle of nowhere close to Chaco Canyon (also in the middle of nowhere). No services, no water, no restrooms, no hotels, no signs, no trails (well, almost). Farmington, NM is probably the closest town with decent hotels and restaurants and its several hours away so all you can do is day trips where you get up at the crack of dawn to make it by early sunrise so you can hike an hour (or more) to get to the Hoodoo's and then enjoy a few hours of decent temps before it gets to be 100F (or more) in the Summer. Then if you are a "real" photographer you hang out in the shade (of the rocks, as there are no trees) and stay hydrated until close to sunset and then move quickly to catch the perfect light before it disappears........

Easy Peasy!



Boatboy24 said:


> Stunning.


----------



## Thig

Wine making in Cuba


----------



## geek

Thig said:


> View attachment 50957
> Wine making in Cuba



LOL, I just wouldn't drink that wine....lol


----------



## AkTom




----------



## olusteebus

geek said:


> LOL, I just wouldn't drink that wine....lol



Surely they were not used! Were they?


----------



## Johnd

olusteebus said:


> Surely they were not used! Were they?



Do they really make those little ones to actually use???


----------



## Kraffty

https://people.com/food/urban-outfitters-sipski-shower-wine-glass-holder/

Well.... I am building a new house, I'm sure a could budget a few of these.... His and Hers I'm thinking for that big walk in shower.


----------



## sour_grapes

Johnd said:


> Do they really make those little ones to actually use???



We used to use finger cots at work. Oh, the fun japes you can have with those!


----------



## ceeaton

Kraffty said:


> https://people.com/food/urban-outfitters-sipski-shower-wine-glass-holder/
> 
> Well.... I am building a new house, I'm sure a could budget a few of these.... His and Hers I'm thinking for that big walk in shower.
> View attachment 50972





sour_grapes said:


> We used to use finger cots at work. Oh, the fun japes you can have with those!



I think these two posts may intersect to a place we don't want to be, or maybe we do? @Kraffty, nice beer choice, the wine could be darker red.


----------



## pgentile

Urban wildlife rummaging thru our roof top garden, peppers, tomatoes, cala lily seed pods, etc, washed in the dog water dish, can't even get mad. We have a pet/cat door out to our roof deck and this raccoon has not only pilfered our garden but entered the house twice. Lori was in the bathroom the other morning and the raccoon entered and was like, hey what's going on. She woke me up and by the time I got downstairs it was eating from the cat food and didn't care how close I got. Got the broom and shooed it out. Two cats and a golden retriever did nothing but watch. Lori took this shot of the pilfering.


----------



## sour_grapes

"What, you looking at me?"


----------



## ibglowin

Have to admit that is a pretty cute looking "thief"!

Time for a live trap of the little critter and then let out at a very remote location.


----------



## Boatboy24

pgentile said:


> Urban wildlife rummaging thru our roof top garden, peppers, tomatoes, cala lily seed pods, etc, washed in the dog water dish, can't even get mad. We have a pet/cat door out to our roof deck and this raccoon has not only pilfered our garden but entered the house twice. Lori was in the bathroom the other morning and the raccoon entered and was like, hey what's going on. She woke me up and by the time I got downstairs it was eating from the cat food and didn't care how close I got. Got the broom and shooed it out. Two cats and a golden retriever did nothing but watch. Lori took this shot of the pilfering.



Well, if nothing else, she captured a great photo.


----------



## mikewatkins727

VERY remote


----------



## GreenEnvy22

2015:



2018:



Same day, 3 yrs apart. We've made some progress..

Yesterday I spend over 8 hours racking, filtering, sulfiting, and bottling almost all my 2017 wines. Got 5 cases Muscat, 4 cab sauv, 2 kerner, 1 cherry. Still have 3 gallons of peach but not too happy with it so exploring options.


----------



## Bubba1

Corrado's NJ loading dock this morning


----------



## Boatboy24

Bubba1 said:


> Corrado's NJ loading dock this morning



That's a lot of future wine.


----------



## jswordy

Bubba1 said:


> View attachment 51010
> Corrado's NJ loading dock this morning



That is a sight I'll never see where I live. Cool. I remember those crates and logos from my grandpa making wine.


----------



## GaDawg

pgentile said:


> Urban wildlife rummaging thru our roof top garden, peppers, tomatoes, cala lily seed pods, etc, washed in the dog water dish, can't even get mad. We have a pet/cat door out to our roof deck and this raccoon has not only pilfered our garden but entered the house twice. Lori was in the bathroom the other morning and the raccoon entered and was like, hey what's going on. She woke me up and by the time I got downstairs it was eating from the cat food and didn't care how close I got. Got the broom and shooed it out. Two cats and a golden retriever did nothing but watch. Lori took this shot of the pilfering.
> View attachment 50987


that's a Garbage Panda!


----------



## jswordy

Pot of gold is in my back pasture.


----------



## jswordy

GaDawg said:


> that's a Garbage Panda!



Trash Panda here. They just did this here - face-palm! 

https://whnt.com/2018/09/05/rocket-city-trash-pandas-chosen-as-new-madison-baseball-teams-name/


----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


> Pot of gold is in my back pasture.



What are you doing posting here? Go get it!!


----------



## cmason1957

jswordy said:


> Trash Panda here. They just did this here - face-palm!
> 
> https://whnt.com/2018/09/05/rocket-city-trash-pandas-chosen-as-new-madison-baseball-teams-name/



I had to go figure out what a trash panda was, I ain't never heard them called that. I must have missed that in Gaurdians of the Galaxy..


----------



## jswordy

cmason1957 said:


> I had to go figure out what a trash panda was, I ain't never heard them called that. I must have missed that in Gaurdians of the Galaxy..



Ain't redneck enough - but yer a-learnin' !!!! 

Just saw Lewis Black here live - he was like, "What the f____ is a trash panda?" Peeps in audience yelled "Raccoon!" and he cracked up.


----------



## cmason1957

jswordy said:


> Ain't redneck enough - but yer a-learnin' !!!!
> 
> Just saw Lewis Black here live - he was like, "What the f____ is a trash panda?" Peeps in audience yelled "Raccoon!" and he cracked up.



Probably won't get much more redneck, wife wants to buy a summer house further north than Missouri (like Minnesota) and a winter house down in Texas or someplace warm. But I suppose redneck is a state of mind, not place. (oh and I have no idea where she thinks the money for two domiciles is coming from, maybe her next husband or something).

I loves me some Lewis Black, my wife doesn't care for him, there's no accounting for taste, now is there.


----------



## jswordy

cmason1957 said:


> Probably won't get much more redneck, wife wants to buy a summer house further north than Missouri (like Minnesota) and a winter house down in Texas or someplace warm. But I suppose redneck is a state of mind, not place. (oh and I have no idea where she thinks the money for two domiciles is coming from, maybe her next husband or something).
> 
> I loves me some Lewis Black, my wife doesn't care for him, there's no accounting for taste, now is there.



Redneck is a state of mind. Ever evolving.

I have heard a second home is a money trap. I am thinking nice travel trailer instead.

I have seen Lewis live twice and would not hesitate to do it again. He walked onstage and the crowd gave him a standing ovation. To which he replied:

"You f---ers give me a standing ovation, and I haven't even done a g-- d--n thing yet!" 

And it was ON after that!


----------



## meadmaker1

I would vote for Lewis black for president


----------



## ceeaton

A picture of a mesmerized wife watching her first load of laundry run on an appliance she chose (I will name it "Laundry can be bliss"). The bliss will last for a week, tops, then I'll be doing most of the laundry, again. It's a good excuse to surf this forum and sample some alcoholic beverages (my computer is about 20 feet from the right edge of this image). She didn't even notice that I took the picture (with a flash to boot). It's so spacious that I can't reach to the bottom of the tub without turning on various buttons, there in the front of the unit, with my shapely abdomen. I've modified my entry point to remove clothes to the right side of the unit.

She's happy, which makes me happy, now I've just gotta pay for them. Another reason I didn't buy fresh grapes this Fall...there's always next year. I'll live vicariously through @jgmann67's grape batches he's picking up tomorrow.


----------



## Boatboy24

@ceeaton : you clearly have water lines and a drain in your basement. Time for a wine sink...


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> @ceeaton : you clearly have water lines and a drain in your basement. Time for a wine sink...


If I installed one of those I wouldn't be allowed upstairs other than to cook their dinner and sleep at night.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> If I installed one of those I wouldn't be allowed upstairs other than to cook their dinner and sleep at night.



And...?


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> And...?


You know, I lived in this house long before my wife came into the picture (for like six months). I'd miss my upstairs. Plus it's all mine...mine, mine, mine, mine.

Oh well, it would be nice not to lug carboys upstairs to bottle and clean. And there is a couch down here that pulls out into an uncomfortable queen bed...


----------



## AkTom




----------



## pgentile

Wrong thread


----------



## Rifleman

Busy harvest in Western Colorado this year...


----------



## dralarms

Oh my, those peach trees are overloaded aren’t they?


----------



## Rifleman

Yes. All of the fruit was exceptional this year, both quality and quantity. That picture was actually taken after I convinced my wife that she should thin it out. She really didn't want to, but was glad she did.


----------



## ceeaton

This image was on another thread, but I think it merited an additional posting. Without his knowledge, I caught @mainshipfred trying to count how many grapes we were getting per lug. He was pretty good at it and I salute him for his efforts since I can't count much higher than how many toes and fingers I have.


----------



## dralarms

Th


Rifleman said:


> Yes. All of the fruit was exceptional this year, both quality and quantity. That picture was actually taken after I convinced my wife that she should thin it out. She really didn't want to, but was glad she did.


That’s after thinning? Dang


----------



## sour_grapes

pgentile said:


> Wrong thread



It clearly says "ANY PHOTO"! It cannot be the wrong thread!


----------



## pgentile

sour_grapes said:


> It clearly says "ANY PHOTO"! It cannot be the wrong thread!



Quite true!


----------



## wrongway

Rifleman said:


> Busy harvest in Western Colorado this year...
> View attachment 51267
> View attachment 51268
> View attachment 51269
> View attachment 51270



I am jealous !!!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Kraffty

BBQing steaks last night and looked west to catch this sunset.


----------



## ibglowin

You sure you want to move to AZ? Beautiful.



Kraffty said:


> BBQing steaks last night and looked west to catch this sunset.
> View attachment 51342


----------



## Kraffty

Saw this today and had to post for @NorCal . Love all his pipe fit creations.


----------



## NorCal

Kraffty said:


> Saw this today and had to post for @NorCal . Love all his pipe fit creations.
> View attachment 51361


Oh that is cool


----------



## Trevor7

ibglowin said:


> You sure you want to move to AZ? Beautiful.


But soon @Kraffty will be seeing this from his new casa:


----------



## Kraffty

yes, my understanding is mornings are the best. Running over to Havasu this weekend, hoping to talk the wife into a sprint over to Cottonwood and back one of the days.


----------



## ibglowin

Unfortunately the closest Saguaros are ~100 miles due South of his new AZ retreat!



Trevor7 said:


> But soon @Kraffty will be seeing this from his new casa:
> 
> View attachment 51380


----------



## jswordy

ceeaton said:


> A picture of a mesmerized wife watching her first load of laundry run on an appliance she chose (I will name it "Laundry can be bliss"). The bliss will last for a week, tops, then I'll be doing most of the laundry, again. It's a good excuse to surf this forum and sample some alcoholic beverages (my computer is about 20 feet from the right edge of this image). She didn't even notice that I took the picture (with a flash to boot). It's so spacious that I can't reach to the bottom of the tub without turning on various buttons, there in the front of the unit, with my shapely abdomen. I've modified my entry point to remove clothes to the right side of the unit.
> 
> She's happy, which makes me happy, now I've just gotta pay for them. Another reason I didn't buy fresh grapes this Fall...there's always next year. I'll live vicariously through @jgmann67's grape batches he's picking up tomorrow.



I am glad she is happy and a mesmerized wife is a very good thing.

We got an LG washer (my pick) to match our LG dryer (my pick) after our Maytag crapped out (after only 9 years - they do NOT make them like they used to!). Amazing new agitator-less washer. Quiet as all get-out, uses what seems like a wine glass full of water to do a huge load, has the clear lid so the mesmerization can take place, plays a nice little ditty when stuff is starting or done. Seems to get the clothes clean just fine. The dayum yeller gubmint tag on it says the thing will cost me a whopping $16 to operate for a year - including the cost of heating the water.

If someone had told me 10 years ago I'd have like $1,400 in a washer and dryer, I would have thought they were crazy. But the cheaper stuff just has not lasted for us. Here's hoping these are around another couple decades. Us, too, for that matter.


----------



## jswordy

Obligatory pix from the Redneck Riviera on Dauphin Island, Alabama - the best kept low cost beach condo vacation in the country, on the Gulf of Mexico. Another awesome last week of September, and yes, a condo is reserved already for next year. We saw tons of dolphins this year, way more than ever before, due to a large number of shrimp near shore. At least 30 dolphins spotted frolicking.



















I prepared the sea scallops for 4 meals during our stay. Mmmmm! Best meals we had.


----------



## ibglowin

In the same boat as everyone else as of Aug 2016...... The happiest sounding W/D in the world!






jswordy said:


> I am glad she is happy and a mesmerized wife is a very good thing.
> 
> We got an LG washer (my pick) to match our LG dryer (my pick) after our Maytag crapped out (after only 9 years - they do NOT make them like they used to!). Amazing new agitator-less washer. Quiet as all get-out, uses what seems like a wine glass full of water to do a huge load, has the clear lid so the mesmerization can take place, plays a nice little ditty when stuff is starting or done. Seems to get the clothes clean just fine. The dayum yeller gubmint tag on it says the thing will cost me a whopping $16 to operate for a year - including the cost of heating the water.
> 
> If someone had told me 10 years ago I'd have like $1,400 in a washer and dryer, I would have thought they were crazy. But the cheaper stuff just has not lasted for us. Here's hoping these are around another couple decades. Us, too, for that matter.


----------



## ceeaton

The LG's are very quiet. I leave my house fan running 24/7 and it's sometimes hard to tell if they are running, unless the washer is on spin cycle or the dryer has my Son's football uniform pants (with metal objects attached to smooth out any bumps inside the dryer). We're happy so far. Just wish I would have realized there was a birds nest in my dryer ductwork, might not have ordered a new dryer (old one was a 25 yr old Maytag).


----------



## AkTom

@jswordy so you ever see the striped frolicking dolphins?


----------



## ibglowin

Well thats a complete bummer but at least you got your $$$ worth out of the old one. These new dryers have flow sensors on them that are very sensitive. I have a very short run to the outside on our dryer vent (like 3 feet with the hose) and I kept getting a restricted airflow after hooking it up. I had to keep moving it out further and further from the wall until the dryer hose was not compressed in any way in order to get it to stop. So now the dryer sticks out noticeably further than the washer..........

Also make sure you don't have any loose change is in any pockets! I found out the hard way that a quarter will fit perfectly into the bottom agitator space between the side wall and bottom section and it sounded like the transmission had gone out on the washer. Got an error message and looked it up and found that quarter perfectly stuck in the groove and ground almost smooth on both sides. Got it popped out and things were back to normal after that but that was a close call for sure!



ceeaton said:


> Just wish I would have realized there was a birds nest in my dryer ductwork, might not have ordered a new dryer (old one was a 25 yr old Maytag).


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Well thats a complete bummer but at least you got your $$$ worth out of the old one. These new dryers have flow sensors on them that are very sensitive. I have a very short run to the outside on our dryer vent (like 3 feet with the hose) and I kept getting a restricted airflow after hooking it up. I had to keep moving it out further and further from the wall until the dryer hose was not compressed in any way in order to get it to stop. So now the dryer sticks out noticeably further than the washer..........
> 
> Also make sure you don't have any loose change is in any pockets! I found out the hard way that a quarter will fit perfectly into the bottom agitator space between the side wall and bottom section and it sounded like the transmission had gone out on the washer. Got an error message and looked it up and found that quarter perfectly stuck in the groove and ground almost smooth on both sides. Got it popped out and things were back to normal after that but that was a close call for sure!


 I used rigid vent pipe since it suggested it, so I haven't had any issues with flow (the "test" mode showed no restriction). The quarter problem will be a problem. With my old Whirlpool I picked about everything out of the pre-pump filter, including a cut up credit card (at least no chance of stealing the numbers from in there). Hair will also be a major issue. Three females in the house, two with very long hair. It's the bane of my existence. I have to broom up the floors before I mop them and usually get a nice wig each time I do it. I doubt a large long haired canine could shed as much.


----------



## Johnd

Few photos of the exterior of our “hunting property” construction project, now nearly complete. 

First photo is from the gravel road out front, existing building to the right (which houses our two trailers) will be converted into a shop. Two new camps are to the left of the frame. 

Second photo is the area between, slated to concrete and covered, and will be outdoor kitchen / barbecue/ outdoor dining. 

Third photo is the 6 acre lake we dug, needs a lot of water, but will be about 14’ deep when filled. 

Last one is my camp with the soon to be shop behind to the left.


----------



## Johnd

Some photos of the inside, it’s going to be wonderful moving from a 240 sf trailer to a 1500 sf, 3 bedroom place with 2 bathrooms, a real kitchen and living room. Hope to have sewer, water and power tied in by next weekend.


----------



## ceeaton

That's looks nice. Good to know you have a camp larger than my house! Are you gonna farm some mud puppies in that lake?

Oh, and are those tie downs for hurricane wind protection? If so how much can they withstand? Just curious, and nosey.


----------



## Johnd

ceeaton said:


> That's looks nice. Good to know you have a camp larger than my house! Are you gonna farm some mud puppies in that lake?
> 
> Oh, and are those tie downs for hurricane wind protection? If so how much can they withstand? Just curious, and nosey.



No mud puppy (are they the slimy eel-like creatures with little legs in front?) farming, but the local Wildlife and Fisheries will stock it for us since it’s over 5 acres, once it’s full. We’ll start with catfish this spring and add some bass and hybrid bream a few years later, once the ecosystem is complete with aquatic plants, etc. 

Not nosy at all. Manufactured homes are required to be strapped, we upgraded ours to Wind Zone Category 2 for 130 mph, also required 2x6 exterior walls and wood sheathing on all exterior walls, pretty stout buildings for sure.


----------



## jswordy

AkTom said:


> @jswordy so you ever see the striped frolicking dolphins?



Nope.


----------



## Boatboy24

Johnd said:


> Few photos of the exterior of our “hunting property” construction project, now nearly complete.
> 
> First photo is from the gravel road out front, existing building to the right (which houses our two trailers) will be converted into a shop. Two new camps are to the left of the frame.
> 
> Second photo is the area between, slated to concrete and covered, and will be outdoor kitchen / barbecue/ outdoor dining.
> 
> Third photo is the 6 acre lake we dug, needs a lot of water, but will be about 14’ deep when filled.
> 
> Last one is my camp with the soon to be shop behind to the left.



Hey John: I know nothing of construction, but was wondering if you're pouring concrete between the two 'units', why you didn't do that when you poured the slabs they are sitting upon. Looks like a really nice place you're going to have there.


----------



## Johnd

Boatboy24 said:


> Hey John: I know nothing of construction, but was wondering if you're pouring concrete between the two 'units', why you didn't do that when you poured the slabs they are sitting upon. Looks like a really nice place you're going to have there.



To make a long story short, the building permit process required the units be in place prior to filing the permit, so the slabs had to be there to put the units in place. Can’t install the electrical, sewer, or water (which comes in between the units) to the units without approval of the inspector, you need a permit number to get him to come out. Seeing the problem? Solution, pour the rest of the concrete once the utilities are in place.


----------



## ibglowin

Corporate lease for clients/customers?



Johnd said:


> Some photos of the inside, it’s going to be wonderful moving from a 240 sf trailer to a 1500 sf, 3 bedroom place with 2 bathrooms, a real kitchen and living room. Hope to have sewer, water and power tied in by next weekend.


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> Corporate lease for clients/customers?



No, just us. My buddy and I have 650 acres we mostly just use in the fall / winter to hunt, now we’ll have a more comfy place during other months. It’s beautiful land, we’ll have a fishing pond now as well. 

I do take the occasional client up to hunt, along with a few of the guys from my company, but it’s primarily a private endeavor.


----------



## olusteebus




----------



## jswordy

olusteebus said:


> View attachment 51512



Ahhh, back to country boy subjects!  I saw this on FB awhile back and after reposting it I got a bunch of comments about the stupid dog buying Lite instead of a "good" beer. SMH.

I replied, "Geez, y'all ain't even givin' him credit for WRITING THE NOTE!" 

Keepin' it real, Olusteebus!


----------



## jswordy

Shots from our travels to Spring Hill, TN, on Sunday, where we ate at a restaurant in a Civil War-era house.

http://www.themockingbirdrestaurant.com/index.html































Under edit: Shoulda added "35th anniversary" trip. Daaaang!


----------



## ibglowin

Winter is coming..........


----------



## tjgaul

The question is . . . are you talented enough to press the correct buttons with your "shapely abdomen"? Now that would be an exhibition of mad skills.


----------



## jswordy

tjgaul said:


> The question is . . . are you talented enough to press the correct buttons with your "shapely abdomen"? Now that would be an exhibition of mad skills.



If yer talking to me, the two-word answer starts with F.


----------



## sour_grapes

jswordy said:


> If yer talking to me, the two-word answer starts with F.



Jim, I am pretty sure it goes back to this post:



ceeaton said:


> A picture of a mesmerized wife watching her first load of laundry run on an appliance she chose (I will name it "Laundry can be bliss"). The bliss will last for a week, tops, then I'll be doing most of the laundry, again. It's a good excuse to surf this forum and sample some alcoholic beverages (my computer is about 20 feet from the right edge of this image). She didn't even notice that I took the picture (with a flash to boot). It's so spacious that I can't reach to the bottom of the tub without turning on various buttons, there in the front of the unit, with my shapely abdomen. I've modified my entry point to remove clothes to the right side of the unit.
> 
> She's happy, which makes me happy, now I've just gotta pay for them. Another reason I didn't buy fresh grapes this Fall...there's always next year. I'll live vicariously through @jgmann67's grape batches he's picking up tomorrow.


----------



## ibglowin

Balloon Fiesta 2018 is in the books. Jesus, Yoda and Darth Vader all in one shot. That just about covers all the bases I think!


----------



## kyle5434

Captured while walking the dog...


----------



## Boatboy24

kyle5434 said:


> Captured while walking the dog...



Very cool light.


----------



## jswordy

sour_grapes said:


> Jim, I am pretty sure it goes back to this post:



"Fabulous idea" was the response!


----------



## sour_grapes

jswordy said:


> "Fabulous idea" was the response!



Good save!


----------



## coboll2921

Miss the promise of Spring..............


----------



## ceeaton

coboll2921 said:


> Miss the promise of Spring..............


Ah, but there is the promise of beer brewing now that the yellow jackets are getting the s*#@t kicked out of them by the cold weather! I haven't made a batch since March I think...


----------



## Boatboy24

...


----------



## Boatboy24

Had a cute and cuddly visitor on the deck yesterday morning.


----------



## jgmann67

Boatboy24 said:


> Had a cute and cuddly visitor on the deck yesterday morning.



Mouse problem??? Hold my beer...


----------



## jgmann67

Less than two months till Christmas!


----------



## Boatboy24

jgmann67 said:


> Less than two months till Christmas!



So, you set up your tree last night?


----------



## jgmann67

Boatboy24 said:


> So, you set up your tree last night?



No. That’s just a pic from last year. My doodle is weird and really doesn’t mind when my wife and daughters dress her up.


----------



## ceeaton

jgmann67 said:


> No. That’s just a pic from last year. My doodle is weird and really doesn’t mind when my wife and daughters dress her up.


I was going to say maybe the next test that should get done should be on you and not your wine? You had me worried for a bit...

Now my sister, that's another story as you well know. It wouldn't surprise me a bit if she had several trees up by now (live ones to boot, she'd say, "but the needles still smell good even after they fall off the tree", then she'd kackle and give an evil laugh).


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Had a cute and cuddly visitor on the deck yesterday morning.


That kinda looks like a roof ornament, like it belongs there.


----------



## ibglowin

Fall in northern NM.


----------



## jgmann67

Halloween at Alanthia Lane Winery.


----------



## Boatboy24

Can't stop looking...


----------



## AkTom

Guess who carved pumpkins?


----------



## Venatorscribe

Merlot in full roar - day three


----------



## CK55

Venatorscribe said:


> Merlot in full roar - day three
> 
> View attachment 52004


That is a satisfying fermentation picture. It is really rip roaring, what yeast? 

My last fermentation with Rc-212 was so mild that while it went dry it had 0 foam at all on it, except when i pressed down the floating cap.


----------



## Venatorscribe

CK55 said:


> That is a satisfying fermentation picture. It is really rip roaring, what yeast?
> 
> My last fermentation with Rc-212 was so mild that while it went dry it had 0 foam at all on it, except when i pressed down the floating cap.


I was keen to minimise the sulphife emissions so provided a lot of nutrient initially and make extra additions on day 2 and 3. I use a similar yeast to your RC212. It is a good yeast. I do like the 'controlled'. way it ferments.


----------



## jgmann67

Hiking this morning.


----------



## Boatboy24

jgmann67 said:


> View attachment 52045
> 
> 
> Hiking this morning.



That doesn't look like PA.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> That doesn't look like PA.


It's a special place we don't let out-of-staters go to.


----------



## ibglowin

I recognize that area. That is the lawless remote southwest PA region......

I hear its not a very good place to grow grapes unfortunately.


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> I recognize that area. That is the lawless remote southwest PA region......
> 
> I hear its not a very good place to grow grapes unfortunately.


Yeah, all Steelers fans down that way. In the lawfull SE portion of the State the Eagles fans are much better behaved, unless Santa visits the game after a heavy snowfall...


----------



## jgmann67

ceeaton said:


> Yeah, all Steelers fans down that way. In the lawfull SE portion of the State the Eagles fans are much better behaved, unless Santa visits the game after a heavy snowfall...



Then that old fart gets pelted with snowballs. 

I’m in Tucson. Headed home in 45 min.


----------



## sour_grapes

Meanwhile, outside my window today...


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Meanwhile, outside my window today...
> 
> Global warming is real! I'll be that's the first time a toucan has been seen in WI.


----------



## Boatboy24

The barrel drying tree:


----------



## ibglowin

You vacationing with Varis down in the DR? LOL



sour_grapes said:


> Meanwhile, outside my window today...


----------



## geek

hehe


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> You vacationing with Varis down in the DR? LOL


He just pasted a picture on his window from the front of a box of Fruit Loops he and his better half just finished. Don't let him fool you. That tree like object is made of plastic, new fad in Wisconsin (replaces the cheese head).


----------



## bstnh1




----------



## bstnh1

And the yellow changed to red!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Kraffty

changed phones recently and my laser etched, winery logo case doesn't fit the new one. Since I'm leaving the winery here soon I had a new case made by carved.com with the new place in arizona. Now you all have my address for the house warming in about a year....


----------



## geek

Looks awesome..


----------



## ceeaton

Nice! Or should I say Sweet!


----------



## Boatboy24

Kraffty said:


> changed phones recently and my laser etched, winery logo case doesn't fit the new one. Since I'm leaving the winery here soon I had a new case made by carved.com with the new place in arizona. Now you all have my address for the house warming in about a year....



Very nice. Had a case from Carved a couple years ago. They do really nice work.


----------



## sour_grapes

Submitted without comment:


----------



## geek




----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Submitted without comment:



Got wood?


----------



## ceeaton

Looks like an image of a woodpecker to me. A mature one at that.


----------



## bkisel

This mornings walk was in a winter wonderland...


----------



## Countrygent

F9331FB3-A169-4266-AC50-845C049003C6



__ Countrygent
__ Nov 20, 2018



Bucket pressing with a view


----------



## dralarms

Countrygent said:


> F9331FB3-A169-4266-AC50-845C049003C6
> 
> 
> 
> __ Countrygent
> __ Nov 20, 2018
> 
> 
> 
> Bucket pressing with a view


I thought someone was falling down drunk, then I saw the spigot. Lol


----------



## Countrygent

dralarms said:


> I thought someone was falling down drunk, then I saw the spigot. Lol



Ha. The last time I had that much to drink I think Nixon may have been President.


----------



## sour_grapes

Countrygent said:


> Ha. The last time I had that much to drink I think Nixon may have been President.


 For me it was Trump. But also Ford, Carter, Reagan, Bush, Clinton, Bush, and Obama, too.


----------



## Countrygent

I salute your constitution. The severity of my hangovers seemed to increase from my early 20’s on a logarithmic scale. There finally came a day I said “never again”, and actually meant it!


----------



## VillaVino

sour_grapes said:


> Submitted without comment:


Dead Ent?


----------



## VillaVino

Winter vineyard


----------



## Boatboy24

Countrygent said:


> F9331FB3-A169-4266-AC50-845C049003C6
> 
> 
> 
> __ Countrygent
> __ Nov 20, 2018
> 
> 
> 
> Bucket pressing with a view



It's OK to hug your wine.


----------



## sour_grapes

VillaVino said:


> Dead Ent?



If he's dead, he has a very certain kind of rigor mortis!


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> If he's dead, he has a very certain kind of rigor mortis!



That's for sure..!! lol


----------



## Boatboy24

When the parents sold the house last year, the under-counter wine fridge conveyed. Dad hasn't yet figured out exactly what he wants to do for 'proper' wine storage in the new place, so a few cases of his faves are in my wine cooler. I get this earlier today:


----------



## ibglowin

Your now a bonafide wine mule!

Cab and Turkey? LOL


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Your now a bonafide wine mule!
> 
> Cab and Turkey? LOL



Cab is 'pre-game'. It'll work w/ some of the charcuterie I'm bringing.  I can do that, and then easily switch to Chardonnay or PN with dinner.


----------



## Kellcin

2018 batch of Muscadine and Peach. When bottled they will be blended to make MuscaPeach.


----------



## sour_grapes

Kellcin said:


> 2018 batch of Muscadine and Peach. When bottled they will be blended to make MuscaPeach.
> 
> View attachment 52258



Love the painting!


----------



## Kellcin

sour_grapes said:


> Love the painting!


My son had this painting done for us. The bottles are my labels and the books are all named to do with our family. It is a great painting. The other great part of it is that my daughter in laws mother is the artist. It hangs in my wine making space.


----------



## mainshipfred

Very nice


----------



## Boatboy24

Well, a series of photos strung together:


----------



## ibglowin

Cray Cray!


----------



## Kraffty

My Brother snapped this this afternoon with his phone at about 70 MPH passing through Joshua Tree CA. Pretty nice catch, Mike


----------



## ceeaton

Kraffty said:


> View attachment 52339
> My Brother snapped this this afternoon with his phone at about 70 MPH passing through Joshua Tree CA. Pretty nice catch, Mike


Looks like a logo for the University of Washington at California or somethin'. Either that or a man totin' a "C" in his left hand with some thorny chicks at each side. (use your imagination, people)

Nice moving picuture, by the way (a Rush album comes to mind...). Might as well pile on with a U2 album.


----------



## StevenD55

Kellcin said:


> 2018 batch of Muscadine and Peach. When bottled they will be blended to make MuscaPeach.
> 
> View attachment 52258


Never thought of bulk aging wine in carboys as decor. That looks nice.


----------



## jswordy

So November was unkind. I lost my 90-year-old Dad and the day before I was to leave for his funeral, I got blocked by kidney stones - a saga that continues with "procedures" to this moment. I did make the funeral on a catheter. Then yesterday, I heard the greatest story from a coworker. She was returning the bottle from wine I gave her for Christmas 2017. She said they had a Lazy Susan with various wines on it during their Thanksgiving 2018 family gathering. Her 93-year-old mother in law tried a bit of each, but she said when she hit on mine, she fell in love with it and from there on, that bottle was hers! LOL, that lifted my spirits considerably, to have my wine brighten the day for a 93-year-old. I am still smiling.


----------



## ibglowin

Jim so sorry for your loss. 

Hope your on the mend and nothing better than bringing a smile to a 93 year old woman's face!


----------



## Kraffty

Very sorry to hear about your loss Jim. You're just a little to feisty to let a couple of kidney stones keep you down for very long though. Get better soon!
Mike


----------



## geek

Sorry for your loss Jim.


----------



## jswordy

Kraffty said:


> Very sorry to hear about your loss Jim. You're just a little to feisty to let a couple of kidney stones keep you down for very long though. Get better soon!
> Mike



Thanks. It'll be a bit. Right kidney was full, there are two in the left, and there were two in the bladder (now gone). And I had already passed two large ones before that! Xray guy in emergency saw the first shot he took and said, "Mercy." That didn't sound too good! LOL. I have 3 more "procedures" left to go. Have had one lithotripsy on the right side already. Will know more Friday. Apparently caused by a side effect of a BP med...


----------



## Boatboy24

Very sorry to hear about your Dad, Jim; and I hope you're back to 100% soon.


----------



## BernardSmith

My condolences, JS. So sorry to hear of the loss of your father. 


And kidney stones are never fun. Kinda match a poke in the eye with a pointy stick or being kicked in your belly by a horse. A speedy and full recovery.


----------



## jswordy

My newest bracelet, from today. Yeah, it doesn't look like much, but these damn things are expensive!


----------



## Boatboy24

Local restaurant hosting this wine dinner. Spendy, but sounds really good!


----------



## ibglowin

You had me at Frito........ LOL


----------



## ibglowin

I guess Santa fe is more "spendy" than the DC burbs....... Note: wine NOT included! 






Boatboy24 said:


> Local restaurant hosting this wine dinner. Spendy, but sounds really good!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> I guess Santa fe is more "spendy" than the DC burbs....... Note: wine NOT included!
> 
> View attachment 52354



Yikes! WTF!? Must be the truffles - very trendy...


----------



## ibglowin

Never had a real truffle but I understand they are crazy expensive. We eat at this place once a year I guess. It's definitely one of our favorites in SF (and there are plenty of nice places) but this is by far the most expensive meal they have ever offered. They are unique in that they have a very well stocked wine shop attached to the restaurant. If you see a bottle you would like with dinner they will sell it to you and open it table side for a small corkage fee and the wines are not marked up. They are regular MSRP that you would find at any Total Wine or similar.

https://arroyovino.com



Boatboy24 said:


> Must be the truffles - very trendy...


----------



## Sage

Where's stag's leap??


----------



## Boatboy24

Sage said:


> Where's stag's leap??



Napa. The restaurant hosting the dinner is here in northern VA.


----------



## ibglowin

Plaza in Santa fe.


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> Plaza in Santa fe.



Been there many times. Fun!


----------



## jswordy

Sweet. Cloying. Fruity. Delicious!


----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


> Sweet. Cloying. Fruity. Delicious!
> 
> View attachment 52374


----------



## olusteebus




----------



## olusteebus

A Christmas Miracle at Walmart


----------



## olusteebus




----------



## olusteebus




----------



## olusteebus

just about got a ticket coming through Broxton
, Georgia. Luckily my wife saw him.


----------



## ibglowin

Sunrise over Nambé, New Mexico.


----------



## geek

Ha, wife gave me this today...first one I ever owned [emoji4]

She’s looking for meat [emoji16]


----------



## geek




----------



## ibglowin

Looking good Varis! No soap should be used to clean and keep a light coat of canola (or similar) oil on the inside of the pan.


----------



## ceeaton

I got an Eglin AFB shirt and a replacement mixer (Kitchen Aid K150) and ordered the meat grinding and sausage attachements. In the process of making some bagels to make sure the motor is up to snuff... Most guys would bemoan getting an appliance (much like buying a washer/dryer for the wife), I love it!

Also got a new winter grilling hat. Long story short, my daughter "won" this at our family Christmas gathering in Julian, PA on Saturday. She didn't want it, so I took it off her hands. Very, very warm!


----------



## Kraffty

found this hummingbird's nest in our backyard a few days ago, checked it today and still looks to be in good shape. The whole nest is about the size of half of a small chicken egg.


----------



## Boatboy24

Very cool! Nice shot, Mike.


----------



## GreginND

Vineyard in January.


----------



## AkTom

GreginND said:


> Vineyard dreaming of spring. Fixed it for you.
> 
> View attachment 52763


----------



## Johnd

Well, it’s been a warm, wet winter in the south. My property is wet and muddy and deer hunting conditions have been difficult at best. We’ve only been below freezing once all winter, normally have plenty 20’s and some teens, and the ducks just haven’t come down like they normally do. Not to mention that duck numbers are down substantially from last year due to a dry breeding season in Canada. 

Bright side, the bayou is so swollen with rain water that it got high enough to flow into the pipe that we installed to allow the overflow to drain off, so now it’s full and looks awesome. The lake approaches 15’ deep in some areas, averages around 10, and has some shallow shelves under 5’. Been talking to some local stockers, and we’ll be stocking this spring, probably catfish and bream, then bass when we have a solid ecosystem. It’ll be nice to do a little fishing in the off season. A nice dock seems to be in order....maybe a little boat.


----------



## BitterrootGirl

Future vineyard:


----------



## Sage

That's a lot of flat land!! Around here, I have to hunt for a flat spot so I can check the oil in the truck.


----------



## BitterrootGirl

Sage said:


> That's a lot of flat land!! Around here, I have to hunt for a flat spot so I can check the oil in the truck.



It’s slightly sloped, but we are definitely viewing mountains from the vineyard, not planting on them!


----------



## olusteebus

If you have a small vineyard, this would be a lot of help. Hell, you could pick grapes from it. What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## cmason1957

One of the best things about being a winemaker and is a snowy day is samples after some racking. These two just came out of my refrigerator for cold stabilization. I was surprised how little fell out, usually the bottom of the carboy is covered,but not this time. These are both from Chilean Juice, one is a Pinot Noir, the other a Cabernet / Merlot. Both are very tasty, even if very cold.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## PhilDarby

most of my images are too large this is my friends racing team, which fits the bill, Aintree race course, uk, obviously the name is on the fairing. Although we have had the odd fall out he has been my friend for forty odd years and has done very well for himself ;-) to actually keep a friend that long isnt easy.


----------



## Stressbaby

@cmason1957 we got 17 inches. Unfortunately didn't spend the weekend winemaking, spent the weekend working from home. What you don't see in the second pic is the tops of the muck boots...


----------



## sour_grapes

@Stressbaby : Yikes! Good luck clearing out.


----------



## cmason1957

@Stressbaby your area got hit way worse than we did here in the St. Louis area, we only got about 12-13 inches.


----------



## Chuck E

Saw this on FaceBook and thought it would make sense here.


----------



## Trevor7

Just returned from a 2 month road trip. This was taken on the Equator on Dec 21st. Please note my left (your right) the extreme cold in the northern hemisphere on first day of winter, while the hot temps in the Southern Hemisphere (my right side) for first day of summer. The best part - had three kits waiting when we arrived home (Black Cab, HighTail Merlot, and Fume Blanc).


----------



## Boatboy24

Trevor7 said:


> Just returned from a 2 month road trip. This was taken on the Equator on Dec 21st. Please note my left (your right) the extreme cold in the northern hemisphere on first day of winter, while the hot temps in the Southern Hemisphere (my right side) for first day of summer. The best part - had three kits waiting when we arrived home (Black Cab, HighTail Merlot, and Fume Blanc).



I had a Finance professor in college that always said averages were worthless. His example? "If my head's in the oven and my feet are in the freezer, on average, I'm comfortable". You just reminded me of that.


----------



## sour_grapes

Trevor7 said:


> Just returned from a 2 month road trip. This was taken on the Equator on Dec 21st. Please note my left (your right) the extreme cold in the northern hemisphere on first day of winter, while the hot temps in the Southern Hemisphere (my right side) for first day of summer. The best part - had three kits waiting when we arrived home (Black Cab, HighTail Merlot, and Fume Blanc).




Nice!

One time I was on the southernmost point in the US (proper), viz., South Point, HI. We were walking along, and something was bothering me, but I couldn't put my finger on it. Then I realized that I was walking east, but my shadow (albeit small) was actually _south of me_. I was confused and addlepated. Then I realized that the date was very close to the summer solstice, and I was south of the Tropic of Cancer. Of course the elevation of the sun would actually be north of me!

In your case, the sun's elevation would have been about 23.5 degrees. Might be interesting to revisit Ecuador in March or September, with 0 degrees elevation!


----------



## ibglowin

Morning commute (for some people)


----------



## sour_grapes

Wow, they are driving a little fast!


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> Wow, they are driving a little fast!


Yeah, and it looks like they drive into some sort of blast furnace when they get to the end of their commute.


----------



## Kraffty

about 5 weeks ago I found a humming bird's nest with a couple of eggs and put it on here. Here it is 5 weeks later, we have babies!


----------



## Trevor7

Kraffty said:


> about 5 weeks ago I found a humming bird's nest with a couple of eggs and put it on here. Here it is 5 weeks later, we have babies!
> View attachment 53007


Spoken like a proud father!


----------



## jswordy

Kraffty said:


> about 5 weeks ago I found a humming bird's nest with a couple of eggs and put it on here. Here it is 5 weeks later, we have babies!
> View attachment 53007



The is an awesome and special gift from nature. Very cool.


----------



## jswordy

Last Sunday was a good day to make stew, cold and cloudy with the occasional snow flurry. This was it just getting underway.




I paired it with this shiraz from the cellar. I posted this bottle pic on FB and got all kinds of comments telling me all about shiraz and what to do and be sure to drink it by such and such a time or it will go bad, and etc. My favorite was, "I love shiraz. Try the Australians!" Ummm, OK...


----------



## Ajmassa

LEGO Vineyard and Winery!


----------



## Boatboy24

Ajmassa5983 said:


> LEGO Vineyard and Winery!
> View attachment 53193



OMG, I need to get this for my Lego-obsessed son.


----------



## Ajmassa

Boatboy24 said:


> OMG, I need to get this for my Lego-obsessed son.



It wasn’t a kit. The roof made up of severed LEGO people hands is a giveaway lol. Was actually an entry for some LEGO contest. The creator details it pretty well with more pics and descriptions. He even has them bottled and loaded for shipping!
https://www.flickr.com/photos/guidomartinbrandis/46490231752/

The more I read this the more impressed I am. Full cycle of winemaking.
-the chickens fertilizing the soil
-pigs eating weeds
-tilling the soil
-4 rows of vines at progressive growth stages
-watering
-harvesting with an autumn tree to represent the season
-crush and press
-barreling and storing down the cellar doors
-bottling and labeling
-loading onto the wagon to sell at the market

No more entries. Give this man the prize!


----------



## TommyC86

I started off with 15 gallons of blueberry in primary. It's down to 12 gallons in secondary, but that's to be expected.


----------



## geek

At Agora Mall, Santo Domingo.
February is the carnival and folklore moth, month of the independence.


----------



## ibglowin

Must be getting a little hungry with all the snow we have had this Winter.


----------



## Ajmassa

ibglowin said:


> Must be getting a little hungry with all the snow we have had this Winter.



Looks like a couple parties I went to in high school. Just a bunch of dudes hanging out hoping for some girls to show up.


----------



## Kraffty

So back in Nov. I bought a new White F-150, 2 wheel drive, V6. A month later my younger brother announces he thinks he needs a pick up too and asks me to go shopping with him. Not that I think he's being competitive but..... here's his, a Black F-*250*, *4* wheel drive, *V8*..... just sayin...... at least it's used but it does do a great job towing his Travel Trailer.


----------



## ibglowin

LOL what was he pulling the trailer with before now?


----------



## Kraffty

ibglowin said:


> LOL what was he pulling the trailer with before now?


Ford Flex but it really was maxed out and probably not all that safe compared to the 250.
Mike


----------



## Ajmassa

Buy him that back bumper hanging ballsack thing. With a note that says “since you just HAD to get the v-8. (Purchased with the money saved from my GREAT gas mileage [emoji6])”


Both trucks look great btw.


----------



## olusteebus

Your truck is very nice looking.


----------



## ibglowin

You guys must be getting pretty excited about loadin' up the truck and moving out of Beverly....... LOL








Kraffty said:


> Ford Flex but it really was maxed out and probably not all that safe compared to the 250.
> Mike


----------



## ibglowin

Costco comes through again. One day in Bogota, Columbia, the next day on my front door step. Actually enough to make 4 nice vases.


----------



## Kraffty

Abso-friggin-lutely! Signed final contract with movers this afternoon, $5,500 for a truck and 3 guys, loading up either Sunday or Monday, I'm assuming they'll dial that timeframe in a bit fighting in the next day or two. Long story but we ending up buying and being gifted a bunch of furniture this week that jacked up the moving cost but we're so tired of sorting and packing that we just don't care as long as we're not the ones having to move the stuff. My brother and I do have to move my tools, wine equipment and 30 cases of wine but that's it.
Mike


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Costco comes through again. One day in Bogota, Columbia, the next day on my front door step. Actually enough to make 4 nice vases.



Was very happy with my Costco roses last year. This year, I went to Whole Foods and got 2 doz lovely roses with my Amazon Prime discount for $19.99.


----------



## AkTom

A friend of mine modeling a shirt from her sister’s shop.


----------



## ibglowin

Let me know how long they last in comparison. Last year these lasted about 3 weeks IIRC so hoping they will do the same this year. Its a 80 mile RT to Santa fe for me to get to the nearest WF store........ 



Boatboy24 said:


> Was very happy with my Costco roses last year. This year, I went to Whole Foods and got 2 doz lovely roses with my Amazon Prime discount for $19.99.


----------



## geek




----------



## ibglowin

First light. Taos, NM


----------



## ibglowin

Gus (AKA Goose) waiting for his W-A-L-K to happen.......


----------



## ibglowin

Chilly Chile!


----------



## jswordy

Mmmm, this was good. No way I could eat it all. Cut off a whole ribeye I bought. Posted it on FB and a friend came back, "Where was that at?" I replied, "Jim's Place - ya gotta know somebody to even get in the joint!"


----------



## Chuck E

From FaceBook


----------



## olusteebus




----------



## cmason1957

olusteebus said:


> View attachment 53474



I don't think I want to know why that sign is necessary.


----------



## Kraffty

This morning about 25 steps up the drive towards main street. Also a pic of our house from the back yard. Even more people have said this is really rare.


----------



## ibglowin

I saw in the morning news that your neck of the woods was going to get hit today. Excellent welcome to your new home in the desert southwest! Don't like the weather just wait a few minutes!



Kraffty said:


> This morning about 25 steps up the drive towards main street. Also a pic of our house from the back yard. Even more people have said this is really rare.


----------



## ibglowin

One week old and they still look PDG.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> One week old and they still look PDG.
> 
> View attachment 53483



Better than mine. Though I had an 'oops' and put them into water that was warmer than I intended. They opened within minutes.


----------



## Kraffty

Lori coming back from taking pictures of the snow, looks like it's about done and already melting. We should be back to just cold and sunny tomorrow. Might even have the movers show up Saturday.
Mike


----------



## ibglowin

Crazy Winter when it snows in Phoenix. Looks like the storm is headed into NM shortly. Meanwhile its sunny and 62 in LA.......



Kraffty said:


> View attachment 53504
> 
> Lori coming back from taking pictures of the snow, looks like it's about done and already melting. We should be back to just cold and sunny tomorrow. Might even have the movers show up Saturday.
> Mike


----------



## Sage

Probably won't use the patio table this weekend......


----------



## Kraffty

@ibglowin be sure to send pics when it gets there, have fun!


----------



## Kraffty

Last couple of snow pictures. These are the Mingus mountains northwest of our house. One pic shows the Range, the town of Jerome is in the center of the picture. The other is zoomed in with a telephoto of just the town. It's at 5000 feet elevation, about 2000 higher than us and about 10 miles away, pretty good detail.
mike


----------



## ibglowin

You guys got the bulk of the moisture it seems! By the time it left AZ and entered NM yesterday late afternoon it picked up steam and only stayed over us for about 6 hours. We got about 4" of snow overnight and woke up to blue skies this AM. Photo from the Overlook park about a mile from our house.









Kraffty said:


> @ibglowin be sure to send pics when it gets there, have fun!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Johnd

Kraffty said:


> Last couple of snow pictures. These are the Mingus mountains northwest of our house. One pic shows the Range, the town of Jerome is in the center of the picture. The other is zoomed in with a telephoto of just the town. It's at 5000 feet elevation, about 2000 higher than us and about 10 miles away, pretty good detail.
> mike



Nice pics! Wifey and I did 10 days hiking and sightseeing in Sedona a few years back, including a visit to Caduceus winery in Jerome. Very cool town indeed!!


----------



## ibglowin

Winter storm approaching an old vineyard in Coralles, NM


----------



## Sage

some of my vines


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

Same view, Summer time. Inn of the Turquoise Bear, Santa fe, NM


----------



## memnosine

The Snowdial Saturday afternoon in Aurora Colorado. Eight inches.


----------



## Sage

I wanted to do some target shooting today. but when I went out to my shooting bench......


----------



## Jal5

Enjoying FL for a winter break. I could get used to this part of the world!


----------



## Sage

Finally quit snowing after a couple weeks of it. In the twenties for the next 2 weeks forecast.

BUT, SUNSHINE !!!!!!


----------



## Ajmassa

Bryce Harper to the Phillies

No big deal [emoji41]

Immediately went from hate to love........ at least until he pisses us off


----------



## mainshipfred

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Bryce Harper to the Phillies
> 
> No big deal [emoji41]
> 
> Immediately went from hate to love........ at least until he pisses us off
> 
> View attachment 53605



Low and away, he's yours to stay.


----------



## Boatboy24

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Bryce Harper to the Phillies
> 
> No big deal [emoji41]
> 
> Immediately went from hate to love........ at least until he pisses us off
> 
> View attachment 53605



Good luck with that! LOL!

I like Bryce, but he ain't worth it (nobody is). 13 years? You guys got royally screwed!


----------



## Ajmassa

Boatboy24 said:


> Good luck with that! LOL!
> 
> I like Bryce, but he ain't worth it (nobody is). 13 years? You guys got royally screwed!



There are children in Philadelphia who aren't even born yet who will throw batteries at Bryce Harper before the end of this contract


----------



## Boatboy24

Ajmassa5983 said:


> There are children in Philadelphia who aren't even born yet who will throw batteries at Bryce Harper before the end of this contract



OMG! Quote of the year!!


----------



## cmason1957

13 years is a crazy length of contract. A few years ago this guy in St. Louis was considered to be the next great thing, he played here for several years, st many records. As I recall the Cardinals would only offer him a six year contract, he wanted more, got it out in California. Hear much about Albert Pujols these days?


----------



## sour_grapes

Thirteen years is crazy long. Although AJ said it much better!


----------



## Johnd

Ajmassa5983 said:


> There are children in Philadelphia who aren't even born yet who will throw batteries at Bryce Harper before the end of this contract



Why would children throw batteries at a MLB player? Is that some sort of sick tradition? Most sports kick you out of the stadium for hurling things on the field of play.


----------



## Ajmassa

Johnd said:


> Why would children throw batteries at a MLB player? Is that some sort of sick tradition? Most sports kick you out of the stadium for hurling things on the field of play.



Was one of those infamous incidents in the long sordid history of philly fandom. JD Drew was drafted then demanded a trade to another city so a few deplorables welcomed him with a battery shower in the outfield when he came to town. Pretty sure they were arrested


----------



## mainshipfred

Johnd said:


> Why would children throw batteries at a MLB player? Is that some sort of sick tradition? Most sports kick you out of the stadium for hurling things on the field of play.



I think in the past they threw batteries at (I believe) their own players when not performing to their liking. It is Philly so I would assume anything goes.


----------



## mainshipfred

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Was one of those infamous incidents in the long sordid history of philly fandom. JD Drew was drafted then demanded a trade to another city so a few deplorables welcomed him with a battery shower in the outfield when he came to town. Pretty sure they were arrested



Didn't know about that one but with a list as long as theirs I'm sure to miss a few.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

We are having a Winter like we used to have back when we first moved here in the mid 80's. Local Ski area (Pajarito) is having a good year for a change. Was not able to open at all last year in comparison.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Johnd

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Was one of those infamous incidents in the long sordid history of philly fandom. JD Drew was drafted then demanded a trade to another city so a few deplorables welcomed him with a battery shower in the outfield when he came to town. Pretty sure they were arrested


 
And well they should be, that's just savage............


----------



## Boatboy24

Johnd said:


> And well they should be, that's just savage............



That's Philly fans for you. They boo Santa Claus.


----------



## Ajmassa

Boatboy24 said:


> That's Philly fans for you. They boo Santa Claus.



Don’t forget the snowballs at Santa as well. Lol



Johnd said:


> And well they should be, that's just savage............



My old man, brothers and myself used to split up Eagles season tickets for about 12 years—At veterans stadium up top with the animals. I was about 12 yrs old our 1st year so I may have been desensitized over time. 
But it got so bad they actually had a makeshift courtroom & judge set up during games for a while.


----------



## Johnd

10 minutes away from the annual DonahueFavret Contractors King Cake Tasting Party. The ladies in my office really go all out, getting over 36 different cakes from a 40 mile radius, and have a blast doing it! Should have well over a hundred guests this afternoon, king cake, beer, wine, kicking off Mardi Gras weekend. Happy Mardi Gras y’all !!!!!!!


----------



## Sage

my wine room is this end, about 1/4 of the building. Kind of iced in right now


----------



## Boatboy24

Sage said:


> my wine room is this end, about 1/4 of the building. Kind of iced in right now
> 
> View attachment 53617



I'm sure that AC unit is getting a workout.


----------



## wrongway

Very nice!


----------



## geek




----------



## geek

I washed my Model 3 yesterday at home even knowing of the snow storm was coming....


----------



## ibglowin

Time to dig the Weber out!



geek said:


> View attachment 53625
> 
> View attachment 53626


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> I washed my Model 3 yesterday at home even knowing of the snow storm was coming....



Hopefully, it's resting comfortably in your garage.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Hopefully, it's resting comfortably in your garage.



Yes..!! I'm working from home today and need to get a haircut so told the wife I'm using her SUV...lol


----------



## Sage

"Big Easy" turkey cooker. Infrared cooker, no oil. Drop it in the basket, come back in 2 hours for the bird..... yes, it's that easy! Last nights dinner.


----------



## wrongway

Turkey sandwiches Yeh! lol


----------



## Dennis Griffith

For us older folks:


----------



## Kraffty

Finished final unpacking over the weekend and made the house comfortable with a minimum of decorations. Most of the walls are plaster so we're trying to use only existing hangers and lean stuff instead of hang things. We combined our offices into one and backed our desks into each others but it's a 20' room so not tight at all. House is more country/antique than we're used to but the few antiques I have fit right in. The 1960's remodeled Kitchen is huge compared to what we had, tons of storage but looks cluttered no matter what we do. All in all we love the feel of the larger house and think this place was a great find for a temporary home.


----------



## Kraffty

For the non southern california members, here's what we left in california. 

https://www.zillow.com/homes/for_sa...-117.868769,34.098768,-117.879519_rect/16_zm/ 

Hopefully it sells quickly, it would be hard to find a smaller home than our old one and it'll still go for close to 500,000 probably. Crazy. Won't miss the politics, here's us saying good bye to some of the policy makers and wishing them the best .....


----------



## ibglowin

LOL Mike I hate to tell you this but "hers" is bigger than "yours".........

Prices in SOCAL are insane. Prices in NOCAL are insane. Prices of everything in CA are insane. But, it sure is pretty.......

I bet whomever buys it rents out the winery to a family of four for $1500 a month......

Heck maybe we will be the renters someday when Mrs IB retires soon! LOL


----------



## Boatboy24

I sense monitor envy...


----------



## Sage

Moved out of CA in 1962, NO regrets.


----------



## GreenEnvy22

My wife and I made a bunch more sausage today. About 11 lbs of pork, and 15 lbs of chicken (2 different styles).


----------



## Sage

Photos of a toy my son and I built when he was in HS. Mentioned in the equipment thread and moved here.


----------



## ibglowin

Mouse Trap!



Sage said:


> Photos of a toy my son and I built when he was in HS. Mentioned in the equipment thread and moved here.


----------



## mainshipfred

ibglowin said:


> Mouse Trap!



you beat me to it. I was scrolling down to say the same thing.


----------



## Sage

Just a thought if you're considering building a marble maze. To make it work well and smoothly, you need marbles that are all the same size and round. We found you get very few round ones and a fair variance in size.

Get the marbles first. Bench test and finish each part before installing. 

One mistake of sorts is the tracks go from side to side. You have to run around the maze to follow the marble. It would make videos of it very hard.

I will build another. It will be a pyramid shape and the marble will go down one side at a time. I hope to use only one marble which will return to the top and onto the next track.


----------



## wrongway

What a kool toy You and your son built but it makes me dizzy just looking at it! :0)


----------



## ibglowin

Well, it was fun while it lasted...........


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Well, it was fun while it lasted...........
> 
> View attachment 53808



Vac?


----------



## ibglowin

We flew on a Boeing 737 Max 8 a while back on Southwest.


----------



## cmason1957

ibglowin said:


> We flew on a Boeing 737 Max 8 a while back on Southwest.


They are very nice planes and I expect them to be back flying shortly. My guess is that some software tweaks will fix ask the problems (and no I don't work for Boeing, but I did work for McDonnell Douglas years ago) it will probably end up being a negative sign somewhere or something similar.


----------



## ibglowin

What is weird is that IF it is a software glitch then why has it only seemingly popped up twice. SWA claims to have safely flown over 41,000 flights to date using this aircraft. If it was popping up more often but not causing severe loss of control of the aircraft why have we not heard about that after Lion air back in November. Boeing has moved more and more sub assembly out of Seattle over the last 10 years or so in order to use more and more non-union workers to assemble various parts of these planes. Then you have management pushing harder and harder to get orders completed faster and faster so management and stockholders stay happy. Last I head Boeing was pushing out 8 of these planes a week.......


----------



## cmason1957

Weird timing issue, coming back from a subroutine and restoring S registers, when you saved the R registers (had that happen on a robot project I worked on years ago, every so often things would just flake out, it wasn't until a peer review by other engineers that it got noticed) . In other words software sometimes can have a horrible bug that doesn't get noticed until much later, because it sort of looks right. Oh and I may be way off base on these guesses. But I have seen some really obscure bugs that work most of the time, but every so often all hell breaks loose.


----------



## jswordy

cmason1957 said:


> They are very nice planes and I expect them to be back flying shortly. My guess is that some software tweaks will fix ask the problems (and no I don't work for Boeing, but I did work for McDonnell Douglas years ago) it will probably end up being a negative sign somewhere or something similar.




Imagine that. Almost 400 people died because of a negative sign or something similar. Boeing stock took the hit and is already rebounding. Imagine that.


----------



## David W Huey

Start some DB batchs! Pitch yeast today first time Goin! Lookin 4 a Blessins from the Wine God's!


----------



## sour_grapes

Wow, your first time ever, and you started 8 (I think) batches!?!?! I am not a Wine God, but best of luck to you!


----------



## Chuck E

Boiling maple sap today on my cobbled together burner.


----------



## Boatboy24

Except for the mirrors that are on backorder, the bathroom is done.


----------



## Trevor7

Nice work! I'm betting you're thanking your kids for the remodel opportunity!


----------



## ibglowin

I don't any water sensors/alarms! LOL



Boatboy24 said:


> Except for the mirrors that are on backorder, the bathroom is done.


----------



## sour_grapes

"OMG, I can't see my reflection! I must be a vampire!"

"It's okay, the mirrors are just on backorder."

"Phew!"


----------



## Ajmassa

Boatboy24 said:


> Except for the mirrors that are on backorder, the bathroom is done.
> 
> View attachment 53860



Good deal. Lookin fresh and brand spankin new! Well done. You can tag me in. As your putting in that last screw for the mirror clip I’ll be taking mine out to start the demo for my bathroom!
Goal is Memorial Day.


----------



## jswordy

Tomorrow we leave for a few days of solitude. Surrounded on 3 sides by national forest. Hiking trails? Check. Hot tub on porch? Check. Grill? Check. Gas fireplace? Check. King sized bed? But of course! I will be FORCED to do nothing awhile, which is the only way I will do nothing.


----------



## Chuck E

Beautiful!


----------



## Trevor7

jswordy said:


> I will be FORCED to do nothing awhile, which is the only way I will do nothing.


Forced relaxation is really a gift from above - It takes me 2-3 days to unplug and realize the beauty of a place like you're going. Only then can I forget all the things that keep me occupied on a daily basis.


----------



## wrongway

jswordy said:


> Tomorrow we leave for a few days of solitude. Surrounded on 3 sides by national forest. Hiking trails? Check. Hot tub on porch? Check. Grill? Check. Gas fireplace? Check. King sized bed? But of course! I will be FORCED to do nothing awhile, which is the only way I will do nothing.
> 
> View attachment 53869



Awesome!! Don't forget to take a bottle of your favorite wine!


----------



## Sage

Looks like you should take a fly rod


----------



## Mcjeff

My view today. St Lucia. Thanks Johnd for the tips.


----------



## ibglowin

The Benches. H3


----------



## mainshipfred

Mcjeff said:


> View attachment 53904
> My view today. St Lucia. Thanks Johnd for the tips.



If you are still there try to find Peter the Great. He does a really nice tour of the island. Boat ride around the island, inside a volcano, the rain forest and a black sand beach. Remember to wear shoes on the black sand beach.


----------



## Johnd

Mcjeff said:


> View attachment 53904
> My view today. St Lucia. Thanks Johnd for the tips.



Looks beautiful, enjoy!!


----------



## danno




----------



## danno

Pruned & ready for bud break!


----------



## Johnd

First pic: View from the road of the barn in the foreground, and camps in the background. Barn is 6’ above grade, and camp pad is 10’ above grade. Today the road has 7’ of water on it. 

Second: View from back of the lake, before it had water in it, looking at the new camps. 

Third and Fourth: Back of the barn two weeks ago, we went by boat to move equipment to the higher pad. Water’s a foot higher today. 

Fifth: from the north side of the camps, can’t even see where the pond levees are.


----------



## mainshipfred

Confused John, what is grade, is it the normal pond water level? I know you're in Louisiana so it could be sea level. Does the pond not have a spillway. Otherwise you make the barn a boathouse.


----------



## Johnd

mainshipfred said:


> Confused John, what is grade, is it the normal pond water level? I know you're in Louisiana so it could be sea level. Does the pond not have a spillway. Otherwise you make the barn a boathouse.



Sorry, I referred to "grade" as the general land elevation in the area, it's very flat. The land is in Mississippi, just north of Vicksburg, in an area referred to as the South Delta or Yazoo Backwater Area. The pond does have a "spillway", it has a culvert that lets water in from the road side (all of the land is graded to drain to the inlet) and an outlet on the backside which drains into Coon Bayou, the outlet is 6" lower than the inlet. In normal water conditions, the water level is determined by the outlet, and the banks of the pond are about 3 feet higher than the water level. The banks of the pond are currently about 4 feet underwater...........


----------



## cmason1957

I hope all that isn't a tiny detail the previous owners neglected to inform you of and that this doesn't come as a complete surprise to you. Isn't 55% of Mississippi and Louisiana very near to sea level or below??


----------



## ibglowin

So I guess the big question is this the beginning of something worse to come in a week or two?

And didn't you stock the tank recently or was that yet to come? Hope you didn't lose all your fish as well.




Johnd said:


> First pic: View from the road of the barn in the foreground, and camps in the background. Barn is 6’ above grade, and camp pad is 10’ above grade. Today the road has 7’ of water on it.
> 
> Second: View from back of the lake, before it had water in it, looking at the new camps.
> 
> Third and Fourth: Back of the barn two weeks ago, we went by boat to move equipment to the higher pad. Water’s a foot higher today.
> 
> Fifth: from the north side of the camps, can’t even see where the pond levees are.


----------



## mainshipfred

cmason1957 said:


> I hope all that isn't a tiny detail the previous owners neglected to inform you of and that this doesn't come as a complete surprise to you. Isn't 55% of Mississippi and Louisiana very near to sea level or below??



I just googled Vicksburg and it says the elevation is 240', surprised me. The Yazoo Backwater Area is over 4,000 sq miles so I'm guessing it's influenced by the Mississippi.


----------



## Johnd

cmason1957 said:


> I hope all that isn't a tiny detail the previous owners neglected to inform you of and that this doesn't come as a complete surprise to you. Isn't 55% of Mississippi and Louisiana very near to sea level or below??



No, we bought the property eyes wide open, it's wetlands and it floods, but our camps are built above base flood elevation. If sea level is 0 feet, our land is at 90 feet, my home in south LA is at 23 feet, our camps are at 103 feet, New Orleans is at -12 feet in some places. You don't need to be below sea level to take on water, only below the level of the water in the river, when the river rises and the water comes out of the banks, you have water. There are places in the north flooded all to hell at elevations in the hundreds, it's all relative.


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> So I guess the big question is this the beginning of something worse to come in a week or two?
> 
> And didn't you stock the tank recently or was that yet to come? Hope you didn't lose all your fish as well.



No, I don't think so, the river is starting to subside as we speak, and once it goes down another two feet, the water control structure gates will be opened by the Corps and the water will start to flow out. Hard to believe, but the gates being shut right now are keeping water from flowing into the Yazoo Backwater area, but the rain that falls behind the gates can't drain off, so it accumulates until the river drops enough to open the gates. This is the highest pool level in the backwater area since the levees and control structures were installed. Sadly, the fourth phase of the project included pumps to keep water levels behind the gates below elevation 90, but funding ran out and hasn't been reinstated by the feds....

Pond stocking was scheduled for early March, we just put it off until the water goes down. 

Went up a couple weeks ago to move the equipment to the higher pad and clean out the fridges and freezers, just in case. Friday, the local utility shut the power off, as some lines were sagging into the flood waters. Glad as hell we got those things emptied, I don't relish the smell of weeks old rotted Katrina fridges and freezers, once in a lifetime is plenty...............


----------



## sour_grapes

Ay-yi-yi. Sorry about that, John. Hope it is waning!


----------



## Johnd

sour_grapes said:


> Ay-yi-yi. Sorry about that, John. Hope it is waning!



Don’t be, comes with the territory in the delta. We have a saying, “You gotta take what the delta gives you”. She’s a fickle partner, but incredibly giving, you just gotta figure out what the gift is. Won’t be long, we’ll be up there catching and boiling crawfish, and eating fried frog legs.


----------



## ibglowin

Cherry blossom time at UW (Seattle)


----------



## geek

That's beautiful..!!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 54060



Your prom pic?


----------



## ibglowin

My weekly Lab retiree get together. We toast all you guys still slogging to work 5 days a week and thank you for your dedication to keeping the GDP up!



Boatboy24 said:


> Your prom pic?


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> My weekly Lab retiree get together. We toast all you guys still slogging to work 5 days a week and thank you for your dedication to keeping the GDP up!



That was an unexpectedly (no offense!) clever, biting, trenchant response!


----------



## Dennis Griffith

Work? What does that word mean? I'm unfamiliar with it. Well, out to the orchard to enjoy another day outside (vineyard is ready for season)..


----------



## Kraffty

We took a quick run over to Prescott this morning, picked up some stuff we couldn't get in town, and had lunch at a really cool spot our friends picked out. It was called Plaza Liquor and Deli, food was good, craft beer was good but the wine, beer, liquor and cigar selections were pretty incredible. Just about anything you want from a $6.00 bottle of wine to a $4,999.00 bottle of scotch. We came home over Mingus mountain and took this picture of our valley from the town of Jerome. The beginning edge of our town is in the very bottom right hand corner. Sedona is tucked somewhere along that band of red rocks.


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> That was an unexpectedly (no offense!) clever, biting, trenchant response!


*Search Results*
Dictionary

trench·ant
/ˈtren(t)SHənt/
_adjective_
adjective: *trenchant*

1. vigorous or incisive in expression or style.
"she heard angry voices, not loud, yet certainly trenchant"
synonyms: incisive, cutting, pointed, piercing, penetrating, sharp, keen, acute, razor-sharp, razor-edged, rapierlike; More
vigorous, forceful, strong, telling, emphatic, forthright, blunt;
biting, stinging, mordant, pungent, scathing, caustic, acid, tart, acerbic, astringent, sarcastic;
devastating, savage, fierce, searing, blistering, withering;
acerb;
_rare_mordacious, acidulous
"he made trenchant criticisms of her style of leadership"
antonyms: woolly, vague
2. archaic•literary
(of a weapon or tool) having a sharp edge.
"a trenchant blade"
Thank you Paul.


----------



## sour_grapes

Kraffty said:


> We took a quick run over to Prescott this morning, picked up some stuff we couldn't get in town, and had lunch at a really cool spot our friends picked out. It was called Plaza Liquor and Deli, food was good, craft beer was good but the wine, beer, liquor and cigar selections were pretty incredible. Just about anything you want from a $6.00 bottle of wine to a $4,999.00 bottle of scotch. We came home over Mingus mountain and took this picture of our valley from the town of Jerome. The beginning edge of our town is in the very bottom right hand corner. Sedona is tucked somewhere along that band of red rocks.



Man, that is a quadruple like!!! I love it.


----------



## olusteebus

yep


----------



## ibglowin

You gonna take the challenge some day?

*RON SWANSON CHALLENGE* - $30.99
The record is 7 patties by Big Steve. The new record will be 8 patties & 16 slices of cheese. You have ½ hour to consume the challenge with a basket of fries, if you can clean the plate, it is free. The current record holder receives HAPPY HOUR BEER pricing all the time!*



Kraffty said:


> We took a quick run over to Prescott this morning, picked up some stuff we couldn't get in town, and had lunch at a really cool spot our friends picked out. It was called Plaza Liquor and Deli, food was good, craft beer was good but the wine, beer, liquor and cigar selections were pretty incredible.


----------



## Kraffty

@ibglowin, the couple we were with shared a single patty Ron Swanson burger, we shared and southwest patty melt that we want to recreate at home and a very forgettable mac and cheese. One of these days, my friend, we will meet up, seems our paths cross, just at different times. 
Mike


----------



## ibglowin

Funny story. I have always thought Prescott would be the perfect place to move to in retirement as its about halfway between Phoenix and Flag. Not too hot, not too cold, 4 seasons. It has a Costco (LOL)..... 

When Mrs IB took our daughter out to UCSB years ago to start school they stopped off at some friends that had just moved to Prescott from Los Alamos in retirement. Beautiful big new house on a couple acres. Very remote, very dark at night. They spent the night, it was late Summer and as usual the nights were cool and the house was open, AC not needed. She said the window screens were completely covered with every kind of ginormous flying bug in the world and they all wanted to be inside the house desperately. She felt like she was in some B rated horror movie. She told me she would never move to Prescott after that experience. I think we are staying put here. No flying bugs really. We do have our fair share of spiders though!


----------



## ibglowin

Lets do this!


----------



## geek

Where are you guys headed ?


----------



## ibglowin

Nowhere. That is Rhea Seehorn one of the principal actors in the hit AMC series "Better Call Saul". They are starting filming this week on Season 5 in here in ABQ. 



geek said:


> Where are you guys headed ?


----------



## ibglowin

NM True!


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Nowhere. That is Rhea Seehorn one of the principal actors in the hit AMC series "Better Call Saul". They are starting filming this week on Season 5 in here in ABQ.



Ahhh, thought it was your wife..!!! lol


----------



## ibglowin

Mrs IB is just as pretty but a few years older LOL



geek said:


> Ahhh, thought it was your wife..!!! lol


----------



## geek

Not a photo but a link:

https://phys.org/news/2019-04-grapes-mars-georgia-winemakers-aiming.html


----------



## wrongway

ibglowin said:


> NM True!




Nice travel video, I keep thinking I will take the family to Roswell to see the Aliens or Carlsbad. The balloon festival would be cool if they give rides! Always have wanted to do a balloon ride.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## dralarms

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 54116


Wow

Can I use this picture on a personal wine label?


----------



## ibglowin

I didn't take it. I don't see any copyright on it or credits. As long as your not profiting on it in any way. I am not a lawyer nor do I play one on TV......




dralarms said:


> Wow
> 
> Can I use this picture on a personal wine label?


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## GreenEnvy22

Gonna grow some hops this year, so built something for them to climb:


----------



## skyfire322

One of my favorite pass times is street photography. Here's one that I took when I went to Pittsburgh.


----------



## Kraffty

skyfire322 said:


> One of my favorite pass times is street photography. Here's one that I took when I went to Pittsburgh.
> 
> View attachment 54147
> View attachment 54147


I'm a big fan of these type scenes, looks very cool!
Mike


----------



## Jal5

From recent trip to New Orleans


----------



## ibglowin

Sandia Mountains (backside) ABQ, NM


----------



## Johnd

Jal5 said:


> View attachment 54155
> From recent trip to New Orleans



Ahhh, the bronze fountain lady behind the shops in the French Market, up against the Mississippi River flood wall, I know it well !!!!!!!


----------



## Jal5

Absolutely John. Good eye!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

April has been kicking my butt. Time to catch up with a couple pix posts. First, pix from our cabin stay. Surrounded on 3 sides by the Big South Fork National River and Recreation area. We had no cell there, and we did not see nor hear a human being the whole time. So relaxing. We WILL be back!

Rough camp meal. LOL...






Turkey count was 8 hens and a tom...


----------



## jswordy

My Dad died in November and he willed me this 2005 Ford Thunderbird 50th Anniversary Edition. Interesting car, has a Jaguar engine and Jaguar frame. Way more deluxe than anything I would buy for myself. Heated leather seats, etc. In late March I went to Illinois and trailered it back to Tennessee. You should have seen me squeezing my big 6'2" self out that driver's window once I drove up on the trailer. And squeezing back in it to drive it off at home! LOL. Here it is loaded and ready to start the trip. Almost bought the farm going through Nashville with it (I hate Nashville traffic), but otherwise the trip was OK. Drove it to work for the first time today, and oh my gosh, what a commotion it caused at work. People were asking me to just let them sit in it. I never figured it would cause such a sensation, but it did. It has just 23,700 on the clock.


----------



## wrongway

What a beautiful home!,And Turkey sandwiches too!


----------



## ibglowin

Very cool car Jim. Sorry to hear about the loss of your Dad.




jswordy said:


> My Dad died in November and he willed me this 2005 Ford Thunderbird 50th Anniversary Edition. Interesting car, has a Jaguar engine and Jaguar frame. Way more deluxe than anything I would buy for myself. Heated leather seats, etc. In late March I went to Illinois and trailered it back to Tennessee. You should have seen me squeezing my big 6'2" self out that driver's window once I drove up on the trailer. And squeezing back in it to drive it off at home! LOL. Here it is loaded and ready to start the trip. Almost bought the farm going through Nashville with it (I hate Nashville traffic), but otherwise the trip was OK. Drove it to work for the first time today, and oh my gosh, what a commotion it caused at work. People were asking me to just let them sit in it. I never figured it would cause such a sensation, but it did. It has just 23,700 on the clock.
> 
> View attachment 54236


----------



## ibglowin

Chama river about 60 mins north of me.


----------



## bkisel

jswordy said:


> April has been kicking my butt. Time to catch up with a couple pix posts. First, pix from our cabin stay. Surrounded on 3 sides by the Big South Fork National River and Recreation area. We had no cell there, and we did not see nor hear a human being the whole time. So relaxing. We WILL be back!
> 
> Rough camp meal. LOL...



Jim,What is 5th photo of?


----------



## sour_grapes

bkisel said:


> Jim,What is 5th photo of?



I am not Jim, but I believe that is a hot tub or jacuzzi.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Chama river about 60 mins north of me.



I reported this a while back to the admin and never received a reply.
Since you’re a super mod maybe he will look into it if you ping him? 

These embedded links you post show this on the iPhone app:


----------



## ibglowin

Reported to @TxBrew 

Pretty sure it's an issue with the App which we don't have any control over.

Embedded images do show up just fine using the Safari web browser on the iPhone in the mean time.




geek said:


> I reported this a while back to the admin and never received a reply.
> Since you’re a super mod maybe he will look into it if you ping him?
> 
> These embedded links you post show this on the iPhone app:


----------



## ceeaton

Have been slammed at work lately with some family issues folded in for good measure. Got to go up to our cabin with my two brothers (and one SIL) last weekend. Nice weather for April, sometimes it snows when we're up there (actually my younger brother who went up the day before reported some snow falling when he got up there). Normal clean up etc, but since we did a good job last fall closing it, we had some time to enjoy ourselves. In our family that means that some alcohol consumption is pretty much mandatory. First image shows an orange cooler with a corny keg in it full of a ho-made German lager. That was but one of the options. The hit of the weekend is our new pellet stove, nice to not get up in the middle of the night to load up the wood stove or fireplace. A nice 72*F when I walked down on Saturday morning! My brothers replaced the sad looking light in the pellet stove image while I supervised (I'm really good at that). Spent some time on our large screened in porch reading, which is rare for me. I did actually fish for about 10 minutes after I avoided a porcupine on the way down to the stream (was opening day of trout season for the northern part of PA).


----------



## ibglowin

Spence Hot Springs. About an hour's drive from me.


----------



## Kraffty

What are the chances, I found this vase when unpacking after the move here. I believe my mom gave it to us and it's setting in a silver wine bottle holder Lori's mom found and gave us. The side yard here is planted with hundreds of irises and they're doing the spring thing right now. Nice match huh...


----------



## ibglowin

You sure your in Arizona...... 

Nice!



Kraffty said:


> What are the chances, I found this vase when unpacking after the move here. I believe my mom gave it to us and it's setting in a silver wine bottle holder Lori's mom found and gave us. The side yard here is planted with hundreds of irises and they're doing the spring thing right now. Nice match huh...
> View attachment 54388


----------



## TxBrew

Testing app on android for image upload with WMT app.


----------



## TxBrew

Testing image upload with iPad using WMT app.


----------



## TxBrew

geek said:


> I reported this a while back to the admin and never received a reply.
> Since you’re a super mod maybe he will look into it if you ping him?
> 
> These embedded links you post show this on the iPhone app:
> 
> View attachment 54256




Please check and see if those images work now. If not give me the specific thread and posts so I can see if there is a different issue.


----------



## Boatboy24

TxBrew said:


> Please check and see if those images work now. If not give me the specific thread and posts so I can see if there is a different issue.



I see 'em. On a Mac, using Safari 12.0.


----------



## bkisel

The fun begins... Finally getting started on a 3 month old "Honey Do" project. Wife wants/needs a new computer desk. Nothing wrong with the folding table that we've been using for over 30 years... so I don't get it.  It is just going to be a stained panel sitting atop two nice wooden, store bought, filing cabinets. No hurry on these type projects because once they're done another magically appears on the "Honey Do" list.


----------



## ibglowin

The problem is using the app. @TxBrew the problem is only with images we try and do a copy paste from Facebook. Any image uploaded from your local desktop seems to work OK. But who wants to take the T&E to download the file to your local desktop and then upload it. Its way faster to just do a copy/paste using a URL only it doesn't work (images do not show up) on the app if the URL is a FB hosted photo.


----------



## bkisel

ceeaton said:


> Have been slammed at work lately with some family issues folded in for good measure. Got to go up to our cabin with my two brothers (and one SIL) last weekend. Nice weather for April, sometimes it snows when we're up there (actually my younger brother who went up the day before reported some snow falling when he got up there). Normal clean up etc, but since we did a good job last fall closing it, we had some time to enjoy ourselves. In our family that means that some alcohol consumption is pretty much mandatory. First image shows an orange cooler with a corny keg in it full of a ho-made German lager. That was but one of the options. The hit of the weekend is our new pellet stove, nice to not get up in the middle of the night to load up the wood stove or fireplace. A nice 72*F when I walked down on Saturday morning! My brothers replaced the sad looking light in the pellet stove image while I supervised (I'm really good at that). Spent some time on our large screened in porch reading, which is rare for me. I did actually fish for about 10 minutes after I avoided a porcupine on the way down to the stream (was opening day of trout season for the northern part of PA).



And here is what Craig's hangout looks like (see cluster of cabins in center of shot) from the Tioga State Forest West Rim Trail. [My dog Sadie and I were out hiking about a week ago when this picture was taken.]


----------



## sour_grapes

Good to see you in action again, Bill!


----------



## TxBrew

ibglowin said:


> The problem is using the app. @TxBrew the problem is only with images we try and do a copy paste from Facebook. Any image uploaded from your local desktop seems to work OK. But who wants to take the T&E to download the file to your local desktop and then upload it. Its way faster to just do a copy/paste using a URL only it doesn't work (images do not show up) on the app if the URL is a FB hosted photo.



Don't use the url. Copy the actual image and paste the actual image into the post.

This is a right click copy of an image from a link on Facebook. The image comes from this link.
https://returntonow.net/2019/03/31/...WLpmW15Rl5b8zQsoZ3q_KwTD3-2t2bEJd_NEec41GFAy0


----------



## ibglowin

Test.


----------



## ibglowin

Test 2.


----------



## ibglowin

Doesn't seem to work on Mac computer. If I "right click" on a Mac (no such thing really) I have to hit "control click". I get these options. If I choose "copy image" and then past the image into the box it shows up just fine on a Mac computer but it doesn't show up on the WMT App. See examples above using the app.


----------



## geek

Taking selfies Mike?


----------



## geek

Test....


----------



## ibglowin

LOL Jack Black here in New Mexico (Shiprock) shooting a little more Jumanji!



geek said:


> Taking selfies Mike?


----------



## Sailor323

So how does one post a photo?


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> LOL Jack Black here in New Mexico (Shiprock) shooting a little more Jumanji!



I hope they come up with Jumanji 2, really enjoyed that movie..!


----------



## TxBrew

Sailor323 said:


> So how does one post a photo?



At the bottom of a post you will see Upload a File. Use that to choose a photo from your computer and upload it. Or do a copy from somewhere else and paste into your post here.


----------



## geek

@ibglowin can you try another test of those images you post. Want to see if the app can see it this time.


----------



## ibglowin

geek said:


> @ibglowin can you try another test of those images you post. Want to see if the app can see it this time.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> I hope they come up with Jumanji 2, really enjoyed that movie..!



The last one that came out is technically the 2nd one...


----------



## sour_grapes

Poor Robin Williams...


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


>



Works now with the app.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> The last one that came out is technically the 2nd one...



Ah, that's right, then I want version #3


----------



## jswordy

My sister and I going through old family photos last week. Last Friday evening (4/26) was Dad's estate personal property sale. Wow, I am glad I went through and took as many of his tools as I felt were real good ones, because everything sold dirt cheap! Like new B&D radial arm saw, $5. Cast iron table saw with 1 hp motor, $1. Delta 10" bench drill press, $10. And like that. Sheesh! But the idea was to get the stuff gone so we can sell the house, and we did that. About 90% left that night. Now to get down to selling the old home place I grew up in.


----------



## Trevor7

That sounds like it was / is tough. Loss of a loved one is something you never get over but you do get through it. My condolences. On a positive note, sounds like you got some tools that will bring many fond memories.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

Bud break in eastern WA State.


----------



## sour_grapes

Oh happy day!


----------



## GreenEnvy22

In Jamaica for a wedding.


----------



## geek

GreenEnvy22 said:


> In Jamaica for a wedding.


Your nickname says it all....lol


----------



## ibglowin

That moment you realize something on the set that should not have been there slipped past everyone including ALL of the editors and made it into the aired episode......


----------



## stickman

The morels are popping here, that is if you know where to look, just a few for a quick saute.


----------



## sour_grapes

stickman said:


> The morels are popping here, that is if you know where to look, just a few for a quick saute.



Fantastic! Nice stash. Still way too early for us.


----------



## Elmer

ibglowin said:


> That moment you realize something on the set that should not have been there slipped past everyone including ALL of the editors and made it into the aired episode......




the cinematography has been too dark recently, but the cup totally belongs.


----------



## jswordy

Drove over to the local airport, and the plane was just perfectly positioned.


----------



## ibglowin

Goose seeks justice. This is actually where I live. He gave up the "goose" shortly after the photo was taken and waddled over to the pond about 100ft. away.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Goose seeks justice. This is actually where I live. He gave up the "goose" shortly after the photo was taken wad waddled over to the pond about 100ft. away.



LOL, looks like the Aflac commercial....


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> This is actually where I live.




You in the pokey, Mike?


----------



## ibglowin

Slow news day in a small town.........



sour_grapes said:


> You in the pokey, Mike?


----------



## olusteebus

gotta be a better way


----------



## Kraffty

Fun day yesterday with our first out of town guests. We took them to our first visit to "Out of Africa Park" about 10 miles south from the house. We reserved spots on the "supermog" which is basically a flat bed isuzu with a roof and benches but a really neat way to see the park. besides the animal enclosure areas you get to travel the 20 or 30 acre Serengeti area where a number of different animals interact and run pretty much loose. Not a mega zoo or park by any means, a little over 100 total acres but a really worthwhile visit if you're out this way.


----------



## bkisel

Trying to stay out of the woods during Spring Turkey hunting so just walked my dog at my local State Park (Hills Creek State Park). A dozen or so campers and about the same number of "fishermen" were enjoying the parks amenities.

Picture was taken this morning from the main entrance road looking South West over the lake...


----------



## Boatboy24

Kraffty said:


> Fun day yesterday with our first out of town guests. We took them to our first visit to "Out of Africa Park" about 10 miles south from the house. We reserved spots on the "supermog" which is basically a flat bed isuzu with a roof and benches but a really neat way to see the park. besides the animal enclosure areas you get to travel the 20 or 30 acre Serengeti area where a number of different animals interact and run pretty much loose. Not a mega zoo or park by any means, a little over 100 total acres but a really worthwhile visit if you're out this way.
> View attachment 54526
> View attachment 54527



Great shot of the giraffe.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Great shot of the giraffe.



Agreed.

Amazing that it has the same number of vertebrae as you do!


----------



## Kraffty

sour_grapes said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Amazing that it has the same number of vertebrae as you do!



AND HOW do you know how many vertebrae I have???


----------



## bathman

Found these in the garage whilst doing a clear out - my first foray into wine making back in 2010. Only made 4 bottles. Opened one of them up, completely oxidised and smelt like sherry! These were made from a small quantity of pinot noir and saint Laurent from my own back-garden vines plus some concentrate to top up the volume.


----------



## sour_grapes

Kraffty said:


> AND HOW do you know how many vertebrae I have???



Good point! It was just an educated guess... hope I wasn't wrong!


----------



## Boatboy24

Saw this little book in a shop in Baltimore's Inner Harbor while hanging with my Mom and sisters yesterday.


----------



## GreenEnvy22

Veggie garden is 99% planted, just waiting for the hops to come in the mail this week.
Also picked up some black raspberry plants today, added them with the other raspberries.


----------



## sour_grapes

Le printemps est arrivé! (Finalment... )


----------



## bkisel

A rainy day curtailed my outdoor activities which freed up time to start tackling yet another "honey do" project. A motion detection light will be mounted on a board fastened between two spindles. This allows for the lighting without having to drill any holes into the house...


----------



## David W Huey

Final Got First Batch bottled! Cherry pie ,Apple Rose , Fuzzel Navel variation of db, Black Cherry, First Go around! My new New Best Friend!


----------



## Kraffty

I found this on The Chive and had to buy it, came in yesterday. Saving it for some really good cocktail/BBQ/Patio with friends night this summer!
Mike


----------



## cmason1957

My local liquor store had a rose wine drinking competition today (OK, they called it a tasting, but with 80 plus wines, it was more of a drinking). I wore my shirt, that says the same thing, but with the Lanister Lion logo. I got many questions about it. But it was fun.


----------



## ibglowin

80 wines? Most tastings at any store or winery are like 5-7 wines. Are you sure they are not going out of business and getting rid of inventory? LOL

Good choice on the shirt. Tomorrow night I will drink and know things as well!


----------



## GreenEnvy22

Our Muscat are opening up today!


----------



## cmason1957

ibglowin said:


> 80 wines? Most tastings at any store or winery are like 5-7 wines. Are you sure they are not going out of business and getting rid of inventory? LOL
> 
> Good choice on the shirt. Tomorrow night I will drink and know things as well!


Nope, they have been in business for 19 years. Two months ago, they had a similar tasting with more than that to celebrate their birthday. And hard liquor as well. They do charge $10, but you get a wonderful Reidel Wine Glass. Like I needed more of those. I'm pretty sure the sell quite a bit of wine. I know I walked off with a case.


----------



## Kraffty

We took a drive over to Village of Oak Creek, a little town just between us and Sedona, for some shoe shopping. There are a couple of well known rock formations in the area, Bell Rock and Cathedal Rock and we ended up passing Bell Rock on the way in. Will have to take the other road into Sedona next time to see Cathedral.


----------



## skyfire322

cmason1957 said:


> My local liquor store had a rose wine drinking competition today (OK, they called it a tasting, but with 80 plus wines, it was more of a drinking). I wore my shirt, that says the same thing, but with the Lanister Lion logo. I got many questions about it. But it was fun.


The lady and I have that one. We're wearing ours tonight


----------



## ibglowin

You stop and soak up a little vortex energy?



Kraffty said:


> We took a drive over to Village of Oak Creek, a little town just between us and Sedona, for some shoe shopping. There are a couple of well known rock formations in the area, Bell Rock and Cathedal Rock and we ended up passing Bell Rock on the way in. Will have to take the other road into Sedona next time to see Cathedral.
> View attachment 54689


----------



## ibglowin

I got a salad plate.......


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> I got a salad plate.......
> 
> View attachment 54691



Well, that's better than a kick in the crotch...


----------



## ibglowin

Whoops they did it again! LOL


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## dralarms

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 54711


Wow


----------



## Boatboy24

dralarms said:


> Wow



That was my reaction.


----------



## ibglowin

Its a fantastic year for runoff in these parts. This is about 20 min from the house in the Jemez mountains.


----------



## Kraffty

Tuesday afternoon on the 605 outside of Los Angeles - Wednesday afternoon on the 303 outside of Phoenix, What a difference a State makes.....


----------



## ibglowin

Phoenix is pretty bad at times as well. We were just there at Xmas for a few days and we sat on I10 for an hour trying to get to family who live in Litchfield Park. When we left a few days later we sat on I17 for 30-40 mins in the middle of nowhere trying to get to Flag so we could head East to ABQ. In both cases a small fender bender snarled things for a long time. There is a boatload of people in AZ. There are many many boatloads of people in LA though!


----------



## Kraffty

My understanding is that Phoenix in the fastest growing city in the nation. We're roughly 100 miles north of that so our traffic is much different. Still, it is a large city and we try to avoid heading downtown here as much as we did in Los Angeles. We also have a lot of 2 lane highways, like the I17, with 75mph speed limits, accidents tend to be disruptive with slow recovery times. I'M STILL NOT MOVING BACK!!!!!
Mike


----------



## ibglowin

I don't blame you in the least! I left Houston 33 years ago because of the traffic, congestion and horrible weather and never looked back and never happier to be out of someplace. I seem to have found the last State in the US that nobody seems to know exist or they think its part of Mexico only "newer" or something. Costco is 100 miles away from me and I can still be in the parking lot in 75 minutes door to door.

Speaking of faster growing areas, I just saw this today (San Antonio paper) and yes, Phoenix (and Buckeye) wins!







Kraffty said:


> My understanding is that Phoenix in the fastest growing city in the nation. We're roughly 100 miles north of that so our traffic is much different. Still, it is a large city and we try to avoid heading downtown here as much as we did in Los Angeles. We also have a lot of 2 lane highways, like the I17, with 75mph speed limits, accidents tend to be disruptive with slow recovery times. I'M STILL NOT MOVING BACK!!!!!
> Mike


----------



## ibglowin

Organ Mountains, Las Cruces, NM


----------



## bkisel

Tioga State Forest West Rim Trail. Roughly a mile or so North and several hundred feet above Craig's Cabin...


----------



## bkisel

Two pictures from last Saturday's hike around a portion of Cowanesque Lake.


----------



## ibglowin

A scene most people wouldn’t think of when they think of Albuquerque, NM. This is walking by the Bosque in Los Ranchos de Albuquerque.


----------



## Mark Bennett

So, my wife has been keeping me busy after I retired about a year ago. This is what the bar area looked like when we moved in in 2012.


This is what it looks like today







She wanted something that would commemorate the horse that she had, so I made her this.


I just started making wine from kits last Nov. These are the ones that I have bottled so far. I also have a chard clearing in a carboy. Hopefully it will be ready to bottle in 3 weeks.


----------



## ibglowin

Nice looking bar!



Mark Bennett said:


> So, my wife has been keeping me busy after I retired about a year ago.


----------



## GreenEnvy22

Got some nice bunches showing on my Muscat now. Sprayed with pristine today to keep of fungus and black rot.
Garden is getting greener too.


----------



## sour_grapes

I totally was going to hit the "like" button until I saw the "W" flag. Just can't do it!


----------



## ibglowin

Eastern WA maybe as pretty as Western WA........


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Eastern WA maybe as pretty as Western WA........



I suppose that depends on where you are! 

Yes:





No:


----------



## ibglowin

However add a vineyard or two (such as Red Mountain) in and.........














sour_grapes said:


> I suppose that depends on where you are!
> 
> No:
> 
> View attachment 54797


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24

@ibglowin : That is freakin' cool!


----------



## sour_grapes

That is a great pic!


----------



## Mark Bennett

ibglowin said:


> Nice looking bar!


Thanks I appreciate that. It was a fun project. Took about a month to complete


----------



## Mark Bennett

sour_grapes said:


> I totally was going to hit the "like" button until I saw the "W" flag. Just can't do it!


No great loss LOL


----------



## sour_grapes

Mark Bennett said:


> No great loss LOL



Same to you. LOL.


----------



## ibglowin

*Holding The Moon! Knights Ferry, California 
by: Eric Houck*



Boatboy24 said:


> @ibglowin : That is freakin' cool!


----------



## ibglowin

Elephant Rock, Nature Caprices Tongaporutu Beach, New Zealand.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## geek

Nice pics @ibglowin


----------



## cmason1957

geek said:


> Nice pics @ibglowin
> 
> View attachment 54810



If you use the Web Version they are all quite visible and able to be seen. The app, at least for me on my Android device often shows me that. I think it has something to do with how the pics are added.


----------



## geek

cmason1957 said:


> If you use the Web Version they are all quite visible and able to be seen. The app, at least for me on my Android device often shows me that. I think it has something to do with how the pics are added.



The pics show that way due to how the pics are brought in to the forum, basically per @TxBrew , you should not copy/paste links but the picture itself.
Yes, they show properly when viewed through the normal computer web browser, but I often use the app on my iPhone.


----------



## cmason1957

geek said:


> The pics show that way due to how the pics are brought in to the forum, basically per @TxBrew , you should not copy/paste links but the picture itself.
> Yes, they show properly when viewed through the normal computer web browser, but I often use the app on my iPhone.



I use the app most of the time, myself.


----------



## jswordy

Kraffty said:


> Tuesday afternoon on the 605 outside of Los Angeles - Wednesday afternoon on the 303 outside of Phoenix, What a difference a State makes.....
> View attachment 54739



I have a friend looking to make the same move. Made all his money in CA, now wants to haul it to AZ.


----------



## sour_grapes

Thursday:



Friday:



Saturday:


----------



## ibglowin

I am doing exactly what @TxBrew said to do. I am not copying and pasting links but clicking on the image and copying the image and then pasting the image directly into the reply box.



geek said:


> The pics show that way due to how the pics are brought in to the forum, basically per @TxBrew , you should not copy/paste links but the picture itself.
> Yes, they show properly when viewed through the normal computer web browser, but I often use the app on my iPhone.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> I am doing exactly what @TxBrew said to do. I am not copying and pasting links but clicking on the image and copying the image and then pasting the image directly into the reply box.



@TxBrew ?


----------



## geek

@sour_grapes Hey Paul, vacationing on the beach?


----------



## Kraffty

@sour-grapes looks like Thursday and Saturday were a blur, maybe Friday and Sundays were recovery days?
Mike


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> @sour_grapes Hey Paul, vacationing on the beach?



Yes I was! Florida gulf coast. Much better time-slot for sun over the water than the Atlantic coast!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## TxBrew

Copy and paste is great. Upload a file is great. Link icon above message area is not good for images.


----------



## TxBrew

copy and paste.


----------



## ibglowin

So this photo does not show up on the App...........



TxBrew said:


> copy and paste.


----------



## cmason1957

ibglowin said:


> So this photo does not show up on the App...........


That is correct, in the app just a missing image x icon.

And on the web page it looks fine. I assume it is the App not following links quite right.


----------



## geek

Yep, keeps happening


----------



## ibglowin

Uploaded Pic............


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Uploaded Pic............



Works.


----------



## ibglowin

Also a pain in the ask to have to do.......


----------



## geek




----------



## TxBrew

IPad testing attaching photo using app.


----------



## TxBrew

Can everyone see that photo above that was uploaded using iPad?


----------



## ibglowin

Showing up fine on iPad both with the Safari web browser and the WMT App.



TxBrew said:


> Can everyone see that photo above that was uploaded using iPad?


----------



## geek

Looks good on iPhone app


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

@geek That was a copy/paste from Facebook which seems to be impossible to see on the App. Were you viewing on the WMT App?


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> @geek That was a copy/paste from Facebook which seems to be impossible to see on the App. Were you viewing on the WMT App?



That was using the WMT app on my iPhone.


----------



## ibglowin

Tuscany?







Nope!


----------



## sour_grapes

Tuscany??






Yes! You bet your sweet ass it is!


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Tuscany?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope!


----------



## sour_grapes

Varis, did my pix show up for you? (I couldn't tell from your screenshot.)


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> Varis, did my pix show up for you? (I couldn't tell from your screenshot.)



Yes, they look fine on the iPhone app.


----------



## bkisel

My secret wine making ingredient...


----------



## bkisel

On the way home from today's hike and getting spring water... Chatted with this young worker for about 15 minutes before the Pilot Car arrived to escort me through the roadwork area. Back when I lived in NYC I would have spent the 15 minutes raising my blood pressure. [i.e. ]


----------



## Sage

looks more like a beer making secret "it's the water".


----------



## bkisel

Sage said:


> looks more like a beer making secret "it's the water".



So in beer making the water used makes more of a difference than (then?) in wine making?


----------



## cmason1957

Sage said:


> looks more like a beer making secret "it's the water".


I thought it kinda looked more like a 'shine making secret.


----------



## Sage

Olympia Beer slogan "it's the water".

Only use water in wine for washing up.


----------



## jgmillr1

Double rainbow over the vineyard after monster thunderstorm


----------



## tjgaul

bkisel said:


> On the way home from today's hike and getting spring water... Chatted with this young worker for about 15 minutes before the Pilot Car arrived to escort me through the roadwork area. Back when I lived in NYC I would have spent the 15 minutes raising my blood pressure. [i.e. ]
> 
> I like the worker's helper. If you have a cat sitting with you it can't be too busy.
> 
> I like to think the water does make a difference in winemaking. I have very good well water at my house most of the year. Zero chlorine and moderate on the minerals.


----------



## Johnd

jgmillr1 said:


> Double rainbow over the vineyard after monster thunderstorm


----------



## sour_grapes

Johnd said:


>




Can I have a hit of whatever he is having?


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> Can I have a hit of whatever he is having?



LOL


----------



## cmason1957

Rainbows are cool and all, but much like knowing how the magic trick is done, some sense of the wonderment is gone, once you realize it is just a reflection, refraction and dispersion of light in water droplets resulting in a spectrum of light appearing in the sky. And a double rainbow is just the light getting reflected twice. I certainly wouldn't get nearly as excited as that guy did.

Sorry, if I rained on your parade or mellowed your buzz.


----------



## Johnd

sour_grapes said:


> Can I have a hit of whatever he is having?



I saw that video years ago, and it all came rushing back to me with the post from @jgmillr1 , just couldn't resist searching it out for a revival, dude's got some serious issues...............but it's hilarious!


----------



## ibglowin

Nah. Pretty sure he just stumbled onto some leafy herb being grown in the back county...... 



Johnd said:


> dude's got some serious issues...............but it's hilarious!


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> Nah. Pretty sure he just stumbled onto some leafy herb being grown in the back county......



Or he was living out there, “tending the crop”.......


----------



## sour_grapes

cmason1957 said:


> Rainbows are cool and all, but much like knowing how the magic trick is done, some sense of the wonderment is gone, once you realize it is just a reflection, refraction and dispersion of light in water droplets resulting in a spectrum of light appearing in the sky. And a double rainbow is just the light getting reflected twice. I certainly wouldn't get nearly as excited as that guy did.
> 
> Sorry, if I rained on your parade or mellowed your buzz.



Okay, I'll bite. I agree that knowing that the rainbow is a result of reflection, refraction, and dispersion changes your perspective. Does it ruin the wonderment?

Well, let's think. What causes refraction? Yeah, yeah, it is the fact that the phase velocity of light is lower in a medium than in vacuum. Well, why is the phase velocity diminished in a medium? Hmm, obviously it is due to the interaction of the electric field with the polarized subatomic particles in matter. But why would that change the phase velocity of the light? Well, we can approximately understand it classically via an acceleration of the electrons (driven by the incident light), and a re-radiation of that light, but with a phase delay. This is a pretty dang good approximation. However, upon careful inspection this picture does not fully account for the effect. Hmm, it turns out that if we consider quantum effects, i.e., the wave-like nature of the electrons, we can account for some of those discrepancies.

But what about dispersion? Oh, that is "just" the fact that different wavelengths of light have a different index of refraction. But why? Oh, again, that is due to the interaction of the electric field with the polarized subatomic particles in matter. Classically, if you "shake" these electrons at different frequencies, the re-radiated light undergoes a slightly different phase shift depending on the frequency. Why is that? Well, classically, it is because of the retardation due to the finite mass of the electron, although classical physics doesn't really account for the origin of electron mass. Again, there are some discrepancies from the classical theory that you need to invoke simple quantum mechanics to explain. However, to explain the mass of the electron, you have to go beyond simple quantum mechanics and look at quantum electrodynamics (QED).

But wait -- your classical theory predicts that the index of refraction will be less than 1.00 at certain frequencies. That cannot be correct: that would imply that the phase velocity of the light is greater than the speed of light in a vacuum, _c_ . Wouldn't that violate Special Relativity (and, for that matter, General Relativity)? Does quantum mechanics save you this time, too? No, the phase velocity in these situation IS indeed greater than _c_. But the group velocity, that is, the velocity of a "bundle" of light, is NOT greater than _c_. This situation does not violate relativity. A "superluminal" phase velocity does not carry any information or energy faster than _c_, which is all that is required to be consistent with relativity.

You mentioned reflection. Why would the light be reflected? After all, water droplets are clear, not like mirrors. Oh, some of that is due to "Fresnel reflectivity," like when you can see your own image when looking through a window, and some is due to total internal reflection. What is Fresnel reflectivity due to? Oh, that is due to two things: because light is a wave AND because of the boundary conditions that Maxwell's Equations impose on the magnetic and electric fields. Maxwell's Equations require that the perpendicular component of the B-field and the parallel component of the E-field are unchanged across an interface. It turns out that, if you look at the relevant vector fields, a propagating electromagnetic wave CANNOT satisfy this condition unless there is a reflected component of the wave. What about total internal reflection? Oh, that is when (at certain angles) a propagating electromagnetic wave CANNOT satisfy this condition AT ALL, except if 100% of the wave is reflected.

But you invoked Maxwell's equations, quantum mechanics, and Special Relativity to explain these things! Why are THEY true? Umm, err, go ask your mother!

Sorry if I rained on your parade or harshed your mellow. But I think there is still plenty of room for wonderment, even if you "know" what causes a rainbow.


----------



## ibglowin

Since that video was posted back in 2010 yea possibly. Now days its easier to get a medical card for $50 and grow your own at home. The snacks are much closer when you get the munchies.



Johnd said:


> Or he was living out there, “tending the crop”.......


----------



## ibglowin

sour_grapes said:


> Okay, I'll bite. I agree that knowing that the rainbow is a result of reflection, refraction, and dispersion changes your perspective. Does it ruin the wonderment?
> 
> Well, let's think. What causes refraction? Yeah, yeah, it is the fact that the phase velocity of light is lower in a medium than in vacuum. Well, why is the phase velocity diminished in a medium? Hmm, obviously it is due to the interaction of the electric field with the polarized subatomic particles in matter. But why would that change the phase velocity of the light? Well, we can approximately understand it classically via an acceleration of the electrons (driven by the incident light), and a re-radiation of that light, but with a phase delay. This is a pretty dang good approximation. However, upon careful inspection this picture does not fully account for the effect. Hmm, it turns out that if we consider quantum effects, i.e., the wave-like nature of the electrons, we can account for some of those discrepancies.
> 
> But what about dispersion? Oh, that is "just" the fact that different wavelengths of light have a different index of refraction. But why? Oh, again, that is due to the interaction of the electric field with the polarized subatomic particles in matter. Classically, if you "shake" these electrons at different frequencies, the re-radiated light undergoes a slightly different phase shift depending on the frequency. Why is that? Well, classically, it is because of the retardation due to the finite mass of the electron, although classical physics doesn't really account for the origin of electron mass. Again, there are some discrepancies from the classical theory that you need to invoke simple quantum mechanics to explain. However, to explain the mass of the electron, you have to go beyond simple quantum mechanics and look at quantum electrodynamics (QED).
> 
> But wait -- your classical theory predicts that the index of refraction will be less than 1.00 at certain frequencies. That cannot be correct: that would imply that the phase velocity of the light is greater than the speed of light in a vacuum, _c_ . Wouldn't that violate Special Relativity (and, for that matter, General Relativity)? Does quantum mechanics save you this time, too? No, the phase velocity in these situation IS indeed greater than _c_. But the group velocity, that is, the velocity of a "bundle" of light, is NOT greater than _c_. This situation does not violate relativity. A "superluminal" phase velocity does not carry any information or energy faster than _c_, which is all that is required to be consistent with relativity.
> 
> You mentioned reflection. Why would the light be reflected? After all, water droplets are clear, not like mirrors. Oh, some of that is due to "Fresnel reflectivity," like when you can see your own image when looking through a window, and some is due to total internal reflection. What is Fresnel reflectivity due to? Oh, that is due to two things: because light is a wave AND because of the boundary conditions that Maxwell's Equations impose on the magnetic and electric fields. Maxwell's Equations require that the perpendicular component of the B-field and the parallel component of the E-field are unchanged across an interface. It turns out that, if you look at the relevant vector fields, a propagating electromagnetic wave CANNOT satisfy this condition unless there is a reflected component of the wave. What about total internal reflection? Oh, that is when (at certain angles) a propagating electromagnetic wave CANNOT satisfy this condition AT ALL, except if 100% of the wave is reflected.
> 
> But you invoked Maxwell's equations, quantum mechanics, and Special Relativity to explain these things! Why are THEY true? Umm, err, go ask your mother!
> 
> Sorry if I rained on your parade or harshed your mellow. But I think there is still plenty of room for wonderment, even if you "know" what causes a rainbow.


----------



## Kraffty

sour_grapes said:


> Okay, I'll bite. I agree that knowing that the rainbow is a result of reflection, refraction, and dispersion changes your perspective. Does it ruin the wonderment?
> 
> Well, let's think. What causes refraction? Yeah, yeah, it is the fact that the phase velocity of light is lower in a medium than in vacuum. Well, why is the phase velocity diminished in a medium? Hmm, obviously it is due to the interaction of the electric field with the polarized subatomic particles in matter. But why would that change the phase velocity of the light? Well, we can approximately understand it classically via an acceleration of the electrons (driven by the incident light), and a re-radiation of that light, but with a phase delay. This is a pretty dang good approximation. However, upon careful inspection this picture does not fully account for the effect. Hmm, it turns out that if we consider quantum effects, i.e., the wave-like nature of the electrons, we can account for some of those discrepancies.
> 
> But what about dispersion? Oh, that is "just" the fact that different wavelengths of light have a different index of refraction. But why? Oh, again, that is due to the interaction of the electric field with the polarized subatomic particles in matter. Classically, if you "shake" these electrons at different frequencies, the re-radiated light undergoes a slightly different phase shift depending on the frequency. Why is that? Well, classically, it is because of the retardation due to the finite mass of the electron, although classical physics doesn't really account for the origin of electron mass. Again, there are some discrepancies from the classical theory that you need to invoke simple quantum mechanics to explain. However, to explain the mass of the electron, you have to go beyond simple quantum mechanics and look at quantum electrodynamics (QED).
> 
> But wait -- your classical theory predicts that the index of refraction will be less than 1.00 at certain frequencies. That cannot be correct: that would imply that the phase velocity of the light is greater than the speed of light in a vacuum, _c_ . Wouldn't that violate Special Relativity (and, for that matter, General Relativity)? Does quantum mechanics save you this time, too? No, the phase velocity in these situation IS indeed greater than _c_. But the group velocity, that is, the velocity of a "bundle" of light, is NOT greater than _c_. This situation does not violate relativity. A "superluminal" phase velocity does not carry any information or energy faster than _c_, which is all that is required to be consistent with relativity.
> 
> You mentioned reflection. Why would the light be reflected? After all, water droplets are clear, not like mirrors. Oh, some of that is due to "Fresnel reflectivity," like when you can see your own image when looking through a window, and some is due to total internal reflection. What is Fresnel reflectivity due to? Oh, that is due to two things: because light is a wave AND because of the boundary conditions that Maxwell's Equations impose on the magnetic and electric fields. Maxwell's Equations require that the perpendicular component of the B-field and the parallel component of the E-field are unchanged across an interface. It turns out that, if you look at the relevant vector fields, a propagating electromagnetic wave CANNOT satisfy this condition unless there is a reflected component of the wave. What about total internal reflection? Oh, that is when (at certain angles) a propagating electromagnetic wave CANNOT satisfy this condition AT ALL, except if 100% of the wave is reflected.
> 
> But you invoked Maxwell's equations, quantum mechanics, and Special Relativity to explain these things! Why are THEY true? Umm, err, go ask your mother!
> 
> Sorry if I rained on your parade or harshed your mellow. But I think there is still plenty of room for wonderment, even if you "know" what causes a rainbow.


----------



## sour_grapes

Let me be clear: It was not my intention to show off my oh-so-grand knowledge. At the end of my knowledge, there lies ignorance. I do not understand many of the things and concepts deeper than the ones that I mentioned. (Hence "Go ask your mother.") I think it is good to keep that ignorance, which we all will encounter if we go far enough, in mind! And we can still be filled with wonder at those things that lie just beyond our ken.


----------



## wrongway

Whooaa whooo Oh God its so bright! So bright! Whooo  lol I think he got into my wild mulberry wine!


----------



## jswordy

Jan. 4, 1985. Almost 35 years ago, the day after my birthday. Hampton Coliseum in Hampton, Virginia. Price of admission: $17. Remains the best concert of any kind I have ever seen.


----------



## geek

The Boss..!! [emoji106]


----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


> Jan. 4, 1985. Almost 35 years ago, the day after my birthday. Hampton Coliseum in Hampton, Virginia. Price of admission: $17. Remains the best concert of any kind I have ever seen.
> 
> View attachment 54977
> 
> 
> View attachment 54978
> 
> 
> View attachment 54979



Ah, Cellar Door Productions.


----------



## bkisel

Not sure why but but this wild flower framed by the bark of a tree caught my interest. [While out hiking in PA Gamelands #37 the other day.]


----------



## Kraffty

jswordy said:


> Jan. 4, 1985. Almost 35 years ago, the day after my birthday. Hampton Coliseum in Hampton, Virginia. Price of admission: $17. Remains the best concert of any kind I have ever seen.
> 
> View attachment 54977
> 
> 
> View attachment 54978
> 
> 
> View attachment 54979



I don't think 17.00 would buy you a beer at a Bruce concert today. But seeing him is still on our bucket list.
Mike


----------



## wrongway

Saw Bruce at Mile High on Sept 28 -85! ELO feb 4-1977. They dont make music like that anymore!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


>



True confessions time. I grew up as a city boy. Due to limited family opportunities, I never really got outside the city while I was growing up. In grad school, I was chatting with my roommate, who happened to be an astrophysicist. The whiskey was flowing, and I was waxing philosophic. We were discussing his research, which focused on spiral galaxy formation. Suddenly, it dawned on me: this picture must be all wrong!!

I said: "Wait, this is all bullshit! If the galaxy we live in were a spiral, then there would be, like, a bright BAND of stars in the sky, in the plane of the spiral!!"

He looked at me for a long time, not sure if I was serious (I was), and said gently " There _is_. It is called 'the Milky Way.' Have you never seen it?" I had not ever seen it before!

A couple of years later, I went to a conference in a remote part of New Hampshire, and was gobsmacked by what I had been missing!

On a related note, "the Milky Way Galaxy" is redundant. "Galaxy" means "milky," from the Greek, which is where we get our words "lactose," "lactate," etc.


----------



## olusteebus

At the corner of


----------



## ibglowin

No fear.......


----------



## bkisel

Oops! Sorry, couldn't make video public.

How do I delete this post?


----------



## dralarms

Link don’t work. Brings me to a google sign in sheet


----------



## Boatboy24

dralarms said:


> Link don’t work. Brings me to a google sign in sheet



I got a 404


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> I got a 404



Ditto


----------



## ibglowin

Undersea tunnel between Sweden and Denmark


----------



## bkisel

Okay, posting qith dialared pupols. Will edit in the AM but wanted to share this phot. Rajen this morning while walking/hiking in Hills Creek State Patk. Phot was/is stylized by Giigle Photos, NO I AM NOY DRUNK!


----------



## Trevor7

Dilated pupils are so much fun! Can't wait until the A.M. when you ask, "I typed THAT?" The pic came across fine...


----------



## GreenEnvy22

Veggie garden and grapes both coming along. Could use less rain and more sun/heat for both though.


----------



## sour_grapes

bkisel said:


> Okay, posting qith dialared pupols. Will edit in the AM but wanted to share this phot. Rajen this morning while walking/hiking in Hills Creek State Patk. Phot was/is stylized by Giigle Photos, NO I AM NOY DRUNK!



In fact, I am quoting you here so that the evidence is not all destroyed in the morning!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## geek

bkisel said:


> Okay, posting qith dialared pupols. Will edit in the AM but wanted to share this phot. Rajen this morning while walking/hiking in Hills Creek State Patk. Phot was/is stylized by Giigle Photos, NO I AM NOY DRUNK!



You sure you're not? LOL


----------



## bkisel

Trevor7 said:


> Dilated pupils are so much fun! Can't wait until the A.M. when you ask, "I typed THAT?" The pic came across fine...



Wow! Worse than I thought. I was even having trouble seeing the keyboard. hink now I'll just leave it unedited.


----------



## bkisel

sour_grapes said:


> In fact, I am quoting you here so that the evidence is not all destroyed in the morning!



Thanks friend(?)  I've decided to leave it unedited. What would be the point now that you've preserved the evidence?


----------



## Johnd

bkisel said:


> Wow! Worse than I thought. I was even having trouble seeing the keyboard. hink now I'll just leave it unedited.



hink that's a good idea.................


----------



## bkisel

geek said:


> You sure you're not? LOL



I have posted a number of times with a bit off a buzz but never while drunk.


----------



## Trevor7

Yeah, I've built up a tolerance as well


----------



## Johnd

This cat would need all 9 lives in my house............


----------



## sour_grapes

bkisel said:


> I have posted a number of times with a bit off a buzz but never while drunk.



There are many mornings when I am relieved to see that, even in the light of day, what I posted on WMT the night before wasn't so bad....


----------



## sour_grapes

Johnd said:


> This cat would need all 9 lives in my house............
> View attachment 55046



"Hello, Golden Panda? I'll have the #2 with rice, please?"


----------



## Johnd

sour_grapes said:


> "Hello, Golden Panda? I'll have the #2 with rice, please?"



Glad I already ate dinner...


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## David W Huey

ibglowin said:


>


I Like this hellva View !


----------



## geek

We got to live fully [emoji4]


----------



## ibglowin

What. You don't trust Punta Cana anymore?

Either way you like to live dangerously!


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> What. You don't trust Punta Cana anymore?
> 
> Either way you like to live dangerously!



I love Punta Cana. 
Something different this time with the family. Celebrating 26th anniversary, I feel like we’re almost siblings...lol


----------



## geek

The view from the 20th floor....it’s spectacular


----------



## ibglowin

The road to tent rock canyon. NM


----------



## jswordy

Johnd said:


> This cat would need all 9 lives in my house............



This cat... and ...my house don't EVER go together at my place. Learned the hard way.


----------



## jswordy

GreenEnvy22 said:


> Veggie garden and grapes both coming along. Could use less rain and more sun/heat for both though.



Shared your setup with my wife, who wants something similar. Are those beds untreated pine? Dod you brace them midway somehow? We are leaning toward concrete blocks with caps for ours. Just wondering. The first time I showed her, I said, "Look, he's in Canada. You can tell because he still has his cold weather crops out!"


----------



## jswordy

Yesterday was the first Fathers Day with no one to call...


----------



## Boatboy24

Very sorry, Jim.


----------



## ibglowin

You can still call. Connection is not always as good as it used to be. It will be 3 years this August for me.


----------



## dralarms

It was 2010 for me.


----------



## ibglowin

Polignano, Puglia, Italy.


----------



## ibglowin

Filiatro beach, Ithaca, Greece


----------



## sour_grapes

Is someone planning a Mediterranean vacation?? Take me with you!


----------



## ibglowin

Its (high) on the bucket list for sure. Waiting for Mrs IB to retire at the end of the Summer and then we can start some serious planning.


----------



## geek

Mike, your last 2 pics show the big red X still


----------



## ibglowin

Well they were posted as a direct copy and paste from FB so if you want to see them you will have to use Safari.


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> Filiatro beach, Ithaca, Greece



CHEAP in Greece and just look at it. I think I'd miss the flight back, really I do...


----------



## mikewatkins727

jswordy said:


> Yesterday was the first Fathers Day with no one to call...
> 
> View attachment 55120


1974 . . . and I still miss him


----------



## geek




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

I sense a disturbance in the force coming soon......

Hope you packed a large bottle of......








geek said:


> View attachment 55133


----------



## tjgaul

There are so many summer/beach scenes here that I thought I'd change it up a bit. 
The road to Arapahoe Basin, CO - end of March 2019.


----------



## sour_grapes

tjgaul said:


> There are so many summer/beach scenes here that I thought I'd change it up a bit.
> The road to Arapahoe Basin, CO - end of March 2019.



Good idea! Here is one from late April, in Olympic National Park. (Not this year.)


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> I sense a disturbance in the force coming soon......
> 
> Hope you packed a large bottle of......



LOL [emoji23]


----------



## geek




----------



## bkisel

From a short hike taken a few days ago... My kind of hiking trail... [_Mill Cove_]


----------



## bkisel

Someones camping trip didn't go according to plan.  Picture taken this morning. [_Hills Creek State Park_.]


----------



## ibglowin

Drone shot from our Friday night free outdoor Summer concert series. This is Ashley Pond today.....




This is Ashley Pond during WWII .......


----------



## Kraffty

The doorway at the end of the hallway is our office. The door to the left is our bedroom. Since we moved in I've always felt off balance at night when making the left turn into the bedroom sometimes attributing it to a few drinks. I knew the floor was not flat but this morning was the first time we had the office door shut and I realized just how crowned the hallway floor was. Won't be blaming it on Wine tonight......


----------



## geek




----------



## Trevor7

@geek heads to Cancun and all he sends is a pic of:
a Light Beer


----------



## geek

Trevor7 said:


> @geek heads to Cancun and all he sends is a pic of:
> a Light Beer



Too many piña colada and other mixed drinks, so had to mix it up a bit.


----------



## Boatboy24

tjgaul said:


> There are so many summer/beach scenes here that I thought I'd change it up a bit.
> The road to Arapahoe Basin, CO - end of March 2019.
> 
> View attachment 55142



Going over the pass?


----------



## tjgaul

Boatboy24 said:


> Going over the pass?


Yes. First trip west skiing for me. When we got to Loveland (coming up from Denver) we opted to take the scenic route to Silverthorne. Fabulous scenery everywhere we went. Turned out to be a great way to enter into ski country.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24

tjgaul said:


> Yes. First trip west skiing for me. When we got to Loveland (coming up from Denver) we opted to take the scenic route to Silverthorne. Fabulous scenery everywhere we went. Turned out to be a great way to enter into ski country.



It is a beautiful trek. How'd you like the skiing out there? I used to go every year (a good friend of mine lives out there), but it's been a while. Much better than East Coast. If you ever get a chance, go to Utah - even better.


----------



## ibglowin

I wish we had some place to ski......... LOL

Taos, NM


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> It is a beautiful trek. How'd you like the skiing out there? I used to go every year (a good friend of mine lives out there), but it's been a while. Much better than East Coast. If you ever get a chance, go to Utah - even better.



We went out there every summer for 15 years, in that Loveland-Estes Park general area. But we were after trout! It's wild when you've been to a place so many times, you know local people and they invite you into their homes. Haven't been there in a long time, though.


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


>



WANT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tjgaul

Boatboy24 said:


> It is a beautiful trek. How'd you like the skiing out there? I used to go every year (a good friend of mine lives out there), but it's been a while. Much better than East Coast. If you ever get a chance, go to Utah - even better.


 We were there the last week of March and had nearly 4 full days of sun and daytime highs in the 50's. Incredible amounts of continuous vertical (especially Keystone) and really neat above treeline skiing at Breck (pic is on Peak 6) and A-Basin. Definitely a change from eastern skiing. Next time we'll go in mid winter and hope for a powder day. Several folks have recommended Utah. Looks like a good option.


----------



## ibglowin

LOL I knew you would!


jswordy said:


> WANT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GreenEnvy22

jswordy said:


> Shared your setup with my wife, who wants something similar. Are those beds untreated pine? Dod you brace them midway somehow? We are leaning toward concrete blocks with caps for ours. Just wondering. The first time I showed her, I said, "Look, he's in Canada. You can tell because he still has his cold weather crops out!"



Sorry missed your post last month. They are treated boards, but the newer Brown stuff that does not have arsenic in it. They are 5/4 x 6.
I used a couple 2x2's along each side for bracing.
I think we're almost at 5 years with these now, still in great shape.
Garden is coming along well to.


----------



## jswordy

GreenEnvy22 said:


> Sorry missed your post last month. They are treated boards, but the newer Brown stuff that does not have arsenic in it. They are 5/4 x 6.
> I used a couple 2x2's along each side for bracing.
> I think we're almost at 5 years with these now, still in great shape.
> Garden is coming along well to.



Naw, she won't go for treated. Thanks!


----------



## ibglowin

Hard to believe but you can now take care of the only two guarantees in life with one stop shopping even here in Los Alamos!


----------



## GreenEnvy22

I love this strip mall in Grand rapids Michigan.


----------



## Boatboy24

GreenEnvy22 said:


> I love this strip mall in Grand rapids Michigan.



I just flew in and out of Grand Rapids a few days back. Spent a few beautiful days on nearby Lake Macatawa near Holland. If I'd known they had a Mr Gun Dealer nearby, I would have stopped in.


----------



## ibglowin

Oh the humanity!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Oh the humanity!
> 
> View attachment 55356



Oh the humanity is right. But I'm sure it smelled pretty heavenly.


----------



## ceeaton

Okay, I've been nice this year. Haven't got the beeman r8 pellet gun with scope out yet. Guess it's time to clean it up, sight it in and take out a few of the many (12-15 at least) bunnies in my and the neighbors yards. They are so plentiful that they are now coming up onto my porch for food. The image was taken right when I got home and there was no plant defoliation when I left for work, and it was getting light already. Between the bunnies and the mockingbirds that devour any tomato that gets to the orange colored stage, I've had it. Tomorrow's official project, other than cooking a boston butt and drinking a few beers and sweating, is to knock down the bunny and mockingbird population a bit. If I can get a dead bunny and strategically place it where they come around the side of the house from the back yard, they won't. I've found that they avoid dead family members, much like humans do. Just have to work around the youngest child, she gets really mad at me when I shoot the bunnies (also gives it to my BIL when he shoots bambies in the Fall).

Grrr...I thought I'd have a few ripe tomatoes by July 4th, maybe next year.

Edit: just spotted a ground hog in the back yard eying up the beans. Will need something more powerful for him/her than a .177 pellet gun. Association rules don't let you shoot gun powder type projectiles in its boundaries...might be time for a silencer.


----------



## Kraffty

Am I the only one picturing Bill Murray here?


----------



## ceeaton

@Kraffty, I'm assuming that is a Caddyshack reference, if so I'm honored (gotta watch that movie again).


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## geek




----------



## GreenEnvy22

Congrats! Hope to get one in a few years too.


----------



## geek

GreenEnvy22 said:


> Congrats! Hope to get one in a few years too.



Go for it, you won’t regret it.
Although the picture shows my friend’s car, I also have a white Tesla Model 3. I cannot imagine myself driving an ICE car..!!!
Actually, when I drive an ICE car (for whatever circumstances) it feels SO weird and bad.

Nothing, and I repeat, nothing better for me than driving an all electric vehicle [emoji4]


----------



## Johnd

Little brothers last couple days in town, we did an overnight fishing trip for 6 guys, speckled trout and redfish. Freezer’s full for a while.


----------



## ibglowin

I don't know. Must be that new math. 2 guys X 6 days. 5 fish per day limit........


----------



## Jal5

Wow that’s some fishing trip


----------



## Boatboy24

It's true what they say about the early bird...


----------



## ibglowin

Could not agree more!


----------



## cmason1957

I don't see any worms in either one of those pictures.


----------



## ibglowin

It's there you just had to look close........










cmason1957 said:


> I don't see any worms in either one of those pictures.


----------



## bstnh1




----------



## cmason1957

And there they are. I guess my eyes are just bloodshot or something.


----------



## geek

Awesome pics...

@Boatboy24 are you on vac?


----------



## Boatboy24

cmason1957 said:


> I don't see any worms in either one of those pictures.



Already gone before we could get the camera out.


----------



## Shehanie Collette Silva

Cancun, Mexico


----------



## jswordy

Took the 50th Anniversary Edition out for a spin.


----------



## jswordy

Shehanie Collette Silva said:


> Cancun, Mexico
> 
> View attachment 55560



Oh my gosh, let me throw a few clothes in my bag!


----------



## Shehanie Collette Silva

jswordy said:


> Took the 50th Anniversary Edition out for a spin.
> 
> View attachment 55561


I wanted to take my 50th Anniversary Edition out for a spin over the weekend, but he was more content sitting on the couch, enjoying a frosty beverage and watching some crazy sporting event, yelling at the TV .


----------



## mainshipfred

Shehanie Collette Silva said:


> I wanted to take my 50th Anniversary Edition out for a spin over the weekend, but he was more content sitting on the couch, enjoying a frosty beverage and watching some crazy sporting event, yelling at the TV .



You're too funny!


----------



## jswordy

Shehanie Collette Silva said:


> I wanted to take my 50th Anniversary Edition out for a spin over the weekend, but he was more content sitting on the couch, enjoying a frosty beverage and watching some crazy sporting event, yelling at the TV .



HIS LOSS!!!


----------



## olusteebus

I was the early bird this morning - North Florida


----------



## Kraffty

beautiful group of pics!


----------



## Mike Dunlap

Beautiful photos!

I joined this site yesterday. I have tried to upload a photo but when it indicates it is 99% complete, I get an error message saying the file is too large. I am trying to load a cell phone photo .. too large?

Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## Mike Dunlap




----------



## ibglowin

There is a file size limit but its set pretty high around 5Mb. I get the same message every now and then and I know the file is nowhere near the limit. If I just try and upload the file a 2nd time it always seems to successfully upload on the 2nd go round.

Welcome to WMT.



Mike Dunlap said:


> Beautiful photos!
> 
> I joined this site yesterday. I have tried to upload a photo but when it indicates it is 99% complete, I get an error message saying the file is too large. I am trying to load a cell phone photo .. too large?
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## ibglowin

First day at the beach (Zuma Beach, Malibu) for our grand daughter!


----------



## Mike Dunlap

ibglowin said:


> There is a file size limit but its set pretty high around 5Mb. I get the same message every now and then and I know the file is nowhere near the limit. If I just try and upload the file a 2nd time it always seems to successfully upload on the 2nd go round.
> 
> Welcome to WMT.


Thanks!!

I forwarded the photo to myself, reducing its size. I copied and posted that. 

WMT sure seems like a nice way of connecting with others with similar interests.


----------



## Johnd

Mike Dunlap said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> I forwarded the photo to myself, reducing its size. I copied and posted that.
> 
> WMT sure seems like a nice way of connecting with others with similar interests.



Welcome aboard!! There’s an Introduction section if you’re so inclined....... https://www.winemakingtalk.com/forums/introductions.21/


----------



## Mike Dunlap




----------



## Trevor7

Impressive set-up Mike! Although I did notice your floor has a familiar red stain... 
Welcome to WMT!


----------



## Kraffty

We had to go to Las Vegas for the weekend for the most unfortunate of reasons, but, after attending the memorial service for my best friends older brother, we managed to enjoy the rest of our time there. We recently bought a new King size mattress and my wife has a sheet fetish so we hit up BB&B for some higher quality sheets compared to our choices at home. We've also been looking for a more point and shoot type camera to keep in the car when driving so we went to BestBuy and found a Nikon Coolpix B600 at a decent price and bought one. Haven't played with it yet but the built-in telephoto seems pretty awesome for a small camera and the resolution looks nice. We took the long way home for a change of scenery, through Williams, Flagstaff and then down the mountain into Sedona from the backside. Here's my one shot from the car window once we were almost home.


----------



## Boatboy24

That's a pretty gorgeous 'shot from the car window', Mike.


----------



## ibglowin

Definitely nicer color than a phone camera IMHO.


Kraffty said:


> Here's my one shot from the car window once we were almost home.


----------



## cmsben61




----------



## geek

Morning from Santo Domingo.


----------



## ibglowin

What did you do to get thrown in jail?


----------



## AkTom




----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> What did you do to get thrown in jail?



That would be an awesome view from a jail...LOL

You need that kind of “cage” when up on the 7th floor [emoji4]


----------



## Kraffty

Monsoon season is finally arriving according local news stations. We've had light rains and some lighting last couple of afternoons and this was the sky this morning while out walking. I just had my phone on me.


----------



## ibglowin

Have had rain all around us since that high pressure system finally got pushed out by that cool front on Sunday. Has cooled us down into the mid 80's from last weeks mid 90's. Humidity was up to 60% this AM and the prognosticators say we have some really good shots for moisture over the next 3 days or so........ Hoping we can get some nice rain with out any drama (hail).....


----------



## ibglowin

Whoo Hoo! Got just over an inch and a half last night. Didn't think it was gonna happen as it didn't start until around 7PM or so but then it moved in just as I started watering stuff on the back patio. Only a little bit of pea sized hail at the start so no damage to grapes or vehicles! Pics are from Santa Fe which got nailed as well. I know better than to stay outside when monsoon weather hits this area!


----------



## ibglowin

More of last nights fireworks show.


----------



## Kraffty

Playing with my new Coolpix, set it up outside facing a feeder and shot this remotely 
from my office viewing from my iPhone. It doesn't have a lot of features or settings but seems like it'll be great for taking quickie type pics.


----------



## Boatboy24

Wow! Cool shot.


----------



## ibglowin

Were you on automatic or manual? Nice shot!



Kraffty said:


> Playing with my new Coolpix, set it up outside facing a feeder and shot this remotely from my office viewing from my iPhone. It doesn't have a lot of features or settings but seems like it'll be great for taking quickie type pics.


----------



## Kraffty

Doesn’t have a manual setting and cant set exposures. Want to play with some nighttime shots but only setting I can play with are ISO’s other than presets. We looked at a house for sale today (for giggles) and Lori shot this from their back porch. I’m guessing 1/4 mile.


----------



## ibglowin

VLA down near Socorro, NM.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

Taos, Pueblo.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> VLA down near Socorro, NM.



Phooooooonnnnne Hoooooooooommmmme!


----------



## ibglowin

One of my favorite sci-fi flicks still to this day.


----------



## Kraffty

The RV repair shop here has commercial tow trucks pull in from time to time pulling RVs and Tractors for repair. This Tow pulled in yesterday afternoon and has to be the most unique I've ever seen. Gave the driver a big grin and thumbs up as I took a couple of pictures.


----------



## GreenEnvy22

We're up at a family cottage this week. Today a storm came across the lake and knocked over a bunch of trees. Out cottage and cars are ok but a few houses down they weren't so lucky.
Would not be surprised if a small tornado came through.


----------



## Sage

My new Buddy


----------



## sour_grapes

GreenEnvy22 said:


> We're up at a family cottage this week. Today a storm came across the lake and knocked over a bunch of trees. Out cottage and cars are ok but a few houses down they weren't so lucky.
> Would not be surprised if a small tornado came through.



Yikes! I bid you good luck on the clean-up, etc.


----------



## ibglowin

Adorable! 

Hide your shoes, hide your remote, hide your glasses, hide your sofa........ 



Sage said:


> My new Buddy


----------



## Johnd

This is a photo of one of my food plots on my hunting property, the bottom of the deer stand is 10 feet above the ground. It’s been like this since January, in the Mississippi Delta backwater flood. Been there twice by boat in this longest flood in history, termed “The Forgotten Flood”. Over 500,000 acres of farmland, wildlife, and homes have been affected for nearly 8 months. The Mississippi at Vicksburg is finally below flood stage and the backwater is draining slowly, hope to be back up at the property in a week or two. At least I haven’t had to do any bush hogging.....




This is a pic of our brand new camps, on a high pad we built above the flood plain. It’s the only dry land for miles in every direction.


----------



## cmason1957

Johnd said:


> This is a photo of one of my food plots on my hunting property, the bottom of the deer stand is 10 feet above the ground. It’s been like this since January, in the Mississippi Delta backwater flood. Been there twice by boat in this longest flood in history, termed “The Forgotten Flood”. Over 500,000 acres of farmland, wildlife, and homes have been affected for nearly 8 months. The Mississippi at Vicksburg is finally below flood stage and the backwater is draining slowly, hope to be back up at the property in a week or two. At least I haven’t had to do any bush hogging.....



It has been a really bad flood year, but largely ignored by the media. My parents live in Cape Girardeau, MO. They have huge floodgate walls protecting the downtown area, with huge gates. They just opened the gates, they were closed for something like 176 days. That is the longest consecutive number of days in recorded history. The previous was during "the big flood" of 1993. It is a mess.


----------



## jswordy

cmason1957 said:


> It has been a really bad flood year, but largely ignored by the media. My parents live in Cape Girardeau, MO. They have huge floodgate walls protecting the downtown area, with huge gates. They just opened the gates, they were closed for something like 176 days. That is the longest consecutive number of days in recorded history. The previous was during "the big flood" of 1993. It is a mess.



I dunno about ignored by the media. Maybe by cable and network TV "news." But I have seen major stories about the flooding in The New York Times and The Washington Post, and all the regional and local media in the Midwest have covered it. The Atlantic also did a story on the effects at New Orleans, and one about how these kinds of floods can be expected from here on out. It was from that story that I found out that the Midwest has had more rainfall in 2019 than ever before in recorded history. Saw a NYT story today about the effect on farmers. Of course, all the farm publications I get have covered it, but that's not mass media.


----------



## jswordy

I lived across the street from Newport News Shipbuilding for a year. Would have been cool to see this!


----------



## cmason1957

jswordy said:


> I dunno about ignored by the media. Maybe by cable and network TV "news." But I have seen major stories about the flooding in The New York Times and The Washington Post, and all the regional and local media in the Midwest have covered it. The Atlantic also did a story on the effects at New Orleans, and one about how these kinds of floods can be expected from here on out. It was from that story that I found out that the Midwest has had more rainfall in 2019 than ever before in recorded history. Saw a NYT story today about the effect on farmers. Of course, all the farm publications I get have covered it, but that's not mass media.



Maybe ignored isn't the best word to use. I just haven't seen the amount and level of concern that there was back in 1993, maybe I haven't been paying attention. I do think the level of flooding may be becoming the new "normal" and we as humans may regret building as much as we have in the flood plains. Who knows.


----------



## Sage

My new vineyard dog vs the old one. 5 lbs vs 135 lbs, 7 weeks and 8 years old.


----------



## Kraffty

Took this this morning just outside of Dead Horse state park. Right at one mile walk from the house.


----------



## ibglowin

I copied and pasted this photo right from the kitchen table........... LOL


----------



## Kraffty

where do you find all the great photos you post Mike. Most of them are just plain great.
Mike


----------



## ibglowin

Mostly Mark Zuckerbergs little website.



Kraffty said:


> where do you find all the great photos you post Mike. Most of them are just plain great.
> Mike


----------



## Trevor7

Hmmm.... All I can find by searching for your source's site is pics of this guy:


----------



## Kraffty

storm chasing, sort of this afternoon, no cool or dramatic downpours that I could get an angle on but did see this on the way back home.


----------



## ibglowin

Looks pretty familiar to me!


----------



## Kraffty

ibglowin said:


> Looks pretty familiar to me!


Got to remember it's my first season, I'm like a kid in a candy store every day.
Mike


----------



## ibglowin

Kraffty said:


> Got to remember it's my first season, I'm like a kid in a candy store every day.
> Mike



It never gets old. Especially the night sky. I love dusk watching the bats come out and fly back and forth across my yard eating flying insects. Now that I am retired on those days that I wake up early enough I love grabbing a cup of coffee and sitting on the back patio with our two Golden's at my feet and watch the bats still circling my yard while the sun starts to rise.


----------



## Kraffty

ibglowin said:


> It never gets old. Especially the night sky. I love dusk watching the bats come out and fly back and forth across my yard eating flying insects. Now that I am retired on those days that I wake up early enough I love grabbing a cup of coffee and sitting on the back patio with our two Golden's at my feet and watch the bats still circling my yard while the sun starts to rise.



"Look at you getting all Hemingway on us..... " he said while setting on his sunporch drinking coffee and watching the clouds change color....


----------



## ibglowin

As he sat in sheer silence watching the sun rise up and begin today's kiss, ripening the grapes waiting ever so patiently for the day they will fulfill a long standing promise with Bacchus and become wine..... LOL


----------



## Kraffty

Free 3 easy steps to great photography lessons for winemakingtalk members only! Step 1- get a camera, anything above a Kodak instamatic will do. Step 2- learn where the shutter button is. Step 3- Move to a place where you can point said camera in any direction and come up with targets like this. Piece of Cake!

Honestly, we went to the Sedona Farmers market this morning and pulled off the highway a few times on the way back to take these. Even bought some veggies to throw in the grill tonight with dinner.


----------



## jswordy

cmason1957 said:


> Maybe ignored isn't the best word to use. I just haven't seen the amount and level of concern that there was back in 1993, maybe I haven't been paying attention. I do think the level of flooding may be becoming the new "normal" and we as humans may regret building as much as we have in the flood plains. Who knows.



Late reply, sorry. The number of violent storms my area has had this year is amazing. I cannot keep up with the fallen trees on my place. Rains are no longer gentle affairs. If it rains, it rains HARD! When we moved here 30 years ago, there were no fire ants and they told us they would never get this far. There were no armadillos, but there are now. I was coming back from Kentucky, crossing the KY/TN line, and saw a dead armadillo on the road there. It's wild!


----------



## cmason1957

jswordy said:


> Late reply, sorry. The number of violent storms my area has had this year is amazing. I cannot keep up with the fallen trees on my place. Rains are no longer gentle affairs. If it rains, it rains HARD! When we moved here 30 years ago, there were no fire ants and they told us they would never get this far. There were no armadillos, but there are now. I was coming back from Kentucky, crossing the KY/TN line, and saw a dead armadillo on the road there. It's wild!


Heck, I have now seen fricking nasty armadillos as far north as Columbia, MO. Maybe even up to Hannibal.


----------



## ibglowin

Mt. Rainer, WA


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## geek

Nice and huge 300 bottle wine cellar at Costco, ain’t cheap though as this would set you back $2,000


----------



## geek

Looks like they dropped the price, I remember it was in the $600 range last month [emoji848]


----------



## ibglowin

One less trip to the DR and it's paid for.......


----------



## ibglowin

That is the end of Summer clearance price. Heck of a deal.




geek said:


> Looks like they dropped the price, I remember it was in the $600 range last month


----------



## geek

Those weight like a ton, very heavy


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> One less trip to the DR and it's paid for.......



If I buy a second grill I think I’d be more inclined for the pellet grill, set it and forget it [emoji23]


----------



## ibglowin

That would be a huge mistake IMHO.



geek said:


> If I buy a second grill I think I’d be more inclined for the pellet grill, set it and forget it [emoji23]


----------



## ibglowin

Actually only 0.125 of a ton. 



geek said:


> Those weight like a ton, very heavy


----------



## Johnd

geek said:


> If I buy a second grill I think I’d be more inclined for the pellet grill, set it and forget it [emoji23]



You’ll never know what you’re missing. Pellet schmellet.


----------



## Kraffty

we don't need no stinkin pellets.......


----------



## Kraffty

Monsoon in full swing last three afternoons. Looks like they're going to take a couple of days off then come back to life later this week. They are impressive to say the least. Looking forward to setting up for an attempt at catching some lighting shots later this month. This is from the weekend before the strong stuff reached our house.


----------



## ibglowin

Its been a miss for us the last 4 days. All around us but only a quick 5 minute sprinkle late in the evening. Not enough to turn the sprinklers off. Humidity is way up though 60-70% in the AM. Swamp coolers not working with much efficiency in the PM.


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> Humidity is way up though 60-70% in the AM.



Whew!! You must be melting..............LOL!!


----------



## ibglowin

Can't hang with you and your heat/humidity combo that's for sure! This mornings low temp was 58 degrees BTW. I get out early to walk the dogs before it warms up too much. Current temp at 3PM is 86 and the humidity is now 26%. 35-40 degree temp swings are the norm for these parts compared to your 15 degree summer temp swings......



Johnd said:


> Whew!! You must be melting..............LOL!!


----------



## Kraffty

so I have to post one more for the day, just got back from the grocery store where I took this from the parking lot. I'm trying to keep a camera in the truck all the time cause you never know what any view is going to look like from one day to the next.


----------



## mill roader

greetings from my home town


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

Ah yes. Do they still hold that little boat race with Oxford down the Thames in the Spring?



mill roader said:


> greetings from my home townView attachment 55835


----------



## mill roader

Yes. We normally win


----------



## tjgaul

Salmon River Falls . . . . just east of Lake Ontario near Altmar, NY on Sunday morning.


----------



## jgmann67

This is a baby bird that must’ve fallen out of the tree above it. We found it on our daily dog walk. Came back the next day and it was gone.


----------



## Kraffty

Luckily I emptied all the colored pixels from my camera and refilled it with just black and white pixels before we went out yesterday morning.
This is one of the trailheads out of Dead Horse Ranch State Park that heads down to the Verde River. Will try to walk another of the trails nearer the water tomorrow.
Mike


----------



## olusteebus

Washington Oaks State Garden near Marineland Florida


----------



## jswordy

Sure, there's fancier and more expensive grills, but I've had real good luck with one of these.


----------



## ibglowin

I use my 22" Weber Kettle just about every week. Its now about 15 years old and just the basic model without the fancy (enclosed) ash catcher. Just has the old school flying saucer dish.


----------



## Kraffty

That was one of my two grills I left in So. Cal. just a good excuse to buy a new one when we settle in. They are just the best for certain foods.
Mike


----------



## Kraffty

The sun's coming up a bit later and changing the lighting along the way to the park. This was passing over a dry creek bed on the way out this morning.


----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


> Sure, there's fancier and more expensive grills, but I've had real good luck with one of these.
> 
> View attachment 55859
> 
> 
> View attachment 55860



You really don't need anything more than that. I have a 'fancy' version with a side table and a gas charcoal starter, but I do 80% of my grilling on it. Grilling, roasting, smoking, a Weber kettle will do it all quite well.


----------



## ibglowin

Tent Rock Canyon. Nuevo Mexico


----------



## ibglowin

Abiquiu Lake, Northern Nuevo Mexico


----------



## Kraffty

This is on a little dead end road that stops at the Blazin-M Ranch and Farm. Looks like on weekends they put on an old west style Dinner and show, they also sell produce directly from their farm. I just love about any old and weathered sign.


----------



## ibglowin

Looks pretty darn green for a desert to me. You guys been getting some rain for sure!


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Looks pretty darn green for a desert to me. You guys been getting some rain for sure!



Well, it _is_ the Verde Valley, after all!


----------



## ibglowin

Most of the year that would be pushing it I think!


----------



## Kraffty

Lori and I were talking about just that. We're running over to So Cal next weekend and she mentioned that the hills will probably be brown and grey compared to here. But, truth in advertising makes me post this before and after. In almost all my photos I adjust the mid and highlight shadows and also use the HDR adjustments and saturation levels. Not to the degree that most of ibglowin's pictures have been tweeked but enough to strengthen the original colors and brightness. After and before attached.


----------



## ibglowin

Definitely more eye pleasing with tweaks.


----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> You really don't need anything more than that. I have a 'fancy' version with a side table and a gas charcoal starter, but I do 80% of my grilling on it. Grilling, roasting, smoking, a Weber kettle will do it all quite well.



I agree. I have two homemade drum smokers so I can smoke big quantities of meat. But the Weber handles it all. This one is the basic, cost me $59 several years ago. I had a nearly new high dollar gas grill and a friend said, you buy the basic Weber and you'll never use that gas grill again. So I did. The gas grill has been in the garage, unused, since. Every July 4th, Lowe's has a charcoal sale and I load up. Good for the year.


----------



## Kraffty

*Dammit Jim!*...... Said in a "Bones" Voice. I was going to buy a new one when we move again but now I'm thinking I really need to go pick one up tomorrow, BBQing burgers Sat night after all...... (if lori says ok that is)
Mike


----------



## Trevor7

+1 for the Weber.... Tossed the ~20 year old one when we moved, and the new one now has ~5 years on it.
Replaced the gratings on the original one at ~15 years.


----------



## Sage

"Started" to take the dogs for a walk.... got about 50' and had to return to the house for help.


----------



## dralarms

Looks like it’s seen a bad day


----------



## ibglowin

Taste like chicken?


----------



## ibglowin

It feels like we up and moved to Seattle this AM. 61F and 85% humidity......... Storms again this afternoon.


----------



## Kraffty

My in-laws in Lake Havasu city have a couple of Ocotillo Cactus in their yard that I've alway loved. Looks like will grow in our climate also.


----------



## Sage

Now when I take the dogs for a walk, I have another friend along...Smith Wesson.


----------



## Kraffty

As I assembled this today I realized I've never owned a Webber Kettle in my life. I think I had a couple of cheap copies in my younger days but is actually a pretty nice unit. Went together perfectly, no missing pieces and can't wait to fire it up tonight. I was going to get the base model 22" but Lori pushed the one that was one step up. Don't know if it's worth it or not but it has the folding grate, thermostat and built in ash catcher. Whelp, time to turn on the misters, golf on the patio TV, grab a beer and read the instructions. 
Mike
PS Thanks Jim, now I'm not the only one here without one!


----------



## ibglowin

I think its definitely worth it with all the added features especially the folding grate and temp gauge.



Kraffty said:


> I was going to get the base model 22" but Lori pushed the one that was one step up. Don't know if it's worth it or not but it has the folding grate, thermostat and built in ash catcher.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## tjgaul

Bought my first kettle style grill last week. Saturday and Sunday mornings were spent breaking it in and seasoning. Sunday afternoon saw the first meat hit the griddles. I finally have enough space to cook meat and veggies at the same time. Still learning how to control the temps through inlet air and the vent stack. First attempt went well. For a job of this style I felt that a PBR and homemade lime-cello were appropriate.


----------



## mainshipfred

tjgaul said:


> Bought my first kettle style grill last week. Saturday and Sunday mornings were spent breaking it in and seasoning. Sunday afternoon saw the first meat hit the griddles. I finally have enough space to cook meat and veggies at the same time. Still learning how to control the temps through inlet air and the vent stack. First attempt went well. For a job of this style I felt that a PBR and homemade lime-cello were appropriate.
> View attachment 55907
> 
> View attachment 55906



Have fun with it, we got our first but it was an offset. controlling the temp requires dedication.


----------



## Kraffty

Great looking steaks! My wife and I were on Catalina Island a few years back on a pretty hot and sunny afternoon. Stopped at an outdoor mexican cafe and Lori ordered "what ever you have that's on tap and very cold". That happened to be a couple of PBRs and to this day it's my go to for a light fresh change of pace beer. Enjoy that Grill!
Mike


----------



## Kraffty

Mike, is that one you shot yourself?? If so, nice catch.
Mike


----------



## Trevor7

Kraffty said:


> That happened to be a couple of PBRs and to this day it's my go to for a light fresh change of pace beer.



Just remember what they say...
When you're out of PBR, Tough Schlitz!


----------



## ibglowin

No, can't take credit. IIRC that was from the NM Life FB page. Sandia mountains in the background from a recent monsoon shower down in ABQ.



Kraffty said:


> Mike, is that one you shot yourself?? If so, nice catch.
> Mike


----------



## Kraffty

Here's Mingus Mountain, about 7 miles west of us. It doesn't look very tall but has an elevation of over 7,800 feet. I guess us being at almost 3500 feet and that big old blue sky has something to do with that. They have a couple of Hang Glider launch pads at the top and there's a landing field right behind our house though I haven't seen one come over yet.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## geek

Barrel wooden table and stools, nice set on sale at tractor supply.


----------



## geek

Such a car fanatic of my Tesla Model 3 that it gets a foam wash weekly at home and then some top layer protection for the ceramic coating it has, what a shine and reflection [emoji7]


----------



## Boatboy24

Kraffty said:


> As I assembled this today I realized I've never owned a Webber Kettle in my life. I think I had a couple of cheap copies in my younger days but is actually a pretty nice unit. Went together perfectly, no missing pieces and can't wait to fire it up tonight. I was going to get the base model 22" but Lori pushed the one that was one step up. Don't know if it's worth it or not but it has the folding grate, thermostat and built in ash catcher. Whelp, time to turn on the misters, golf on the patio TV, grab a beer and read the instructions.
> Mike
> PS Thanks Jim, now I'm not the only one here without one!
> View attachment 55894



I think you'll appreciate the ash catcher more than you think. The flip up grates are a nice upgrade as well.


----------



## Kraffty

You're right Jim, I've only used it a couple times and really like both those features. Can already tell this is going to be my go-to grill for most grilling.


----------



## Kraffty

Made it to the Jail Trail yesterday morning. Actually walked down to and through Old Downtown and got on the trail there. Took it back to where it met back up to 10th street near the state park entrance. Just a little over 2 mile loop and a easy walk. The cool part is we can use the trail to get to downtown if we want, might be fun afternoon with friends, walk - wine - food and wonder home. Picture is from under the 10th street bridge meeting up with the road again.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

I would guesstimate that 1 in 10 cars in LA is now a Tesla. And they ain't buying the Model 3's so much......



geek said:


> Such a car fanatic of my Tesla Model 3 that it gets a foam wash weekly at home and then some top layer protection for the ceramic coating it has, what a shine and reflection [emoji7]


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> I would guesstimate that 1 in 10 cars in LA is now a Tesla. And they ain't buying the Model 3's so much......



Model 3 is the most bought car in his category and even among many categories. Tesla had a record sales in last quarter as far as I remember.

Show me a picture of yours when you start driving it, 'cause it's going to be sooner or later...lol
Once you drive EV, there's no looking back..!!


----------



## ibglowin

Ha! What I meant to say is that people in CA have way too much $$$$$.......
They are buying the high priced ones way more so than the Model 3. 

I will never own an EV as long as I live in the 5th largest State in the union (NM) and there are basically no charging stations for hundreds of miles in any direction I head in. With the tax credits being phased out next year they are going to be a very tough sell at the current price. Gas is back to $2.07 a gallon here. The CA gas tax has a lot to do with EV sales there I am sure. 

Do the cost analysis in most states and it doesn't add up. Kinda like making an Eclipse NZ Sauv Blanc Kit vs buying a Costco Kirkland Signature NZ Sauv Blanc ready to go for $6 a bottle. 

Doesn't really add up.......


----------



## Kraffty

The gas tax helps but I think it’s more about being “hip”. State government is working to close the advantages gained by not buying gas by creating new fees, increasing registration costs and taxing electrics by miles driven yearly.


----------



## Johnd

I’ll never have one as a primary vehicle, the ones I’ve ridden in are really fast 0 - 70, faster than any gas guzzler I’ve ever ridden in.


----------



## geek

Johnd said:


> I’ll never have one as a primary vehicle, the ones I’ve ridden in are really fast 0 - 70, faster than any gas guzzler I’ve ever ridden in. View attachment 56003



Mine is my primary car and the wife has a Lexus SUV which at some point we will try getting her into a Model X.
Once you go electric you always plan long trips accordingly, if anyone is stranded is because that person is getting to be an idiot....lol
These cars nowadays can ride for close to 400 miles on a full battery and the car has a navigation that maps your route nicely telling you where you need to super charge (if you really need to); there's zero range anxiety once you get to drive them, and like you said the pickup is just out of this world.


----------



## Sage

You don't carry an extra gas can.... Just put a Honda generator in the trunk for a spare..


----------



## jswordy

Kraffty said:


> As I assembled this today I realized I've never owned a Webber Kettle in my life. I think I had a couple of cheap copies in my younger days but is actually a pretty nice unit. Went together perfectly, no missing pieces and can't wait to fire it up tonight. I was going to get the base model 22" but Lori pushed the one that was one step up. Don't know if it's worth it or not but it has the folding grate, thermostat and built in ash catcher. Whelp, time to turn on the misters, golf on the patio TV, grab a beer and read the instructions.
> Mike
> PS Thanks Jim, now I'm not the only one here without one!
> View attachment 55894



WOOOW, you went Deluxe! Keep it stored out of the rain and it will last you years and years...


----------



## ibglowin

Usually not too much of a problem (most of the year) in AZ! LOL



jswordy said:


> Keep it stored out of the rain and it will last you years and years...


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> Usually not too much of a problem (most of the year) in AZ! LOL



Average annual at my farm is 56.35"... so far this year we have had 45.78'.


----------



## ibglowin

Dang that is a lot of water..........



jswordy said:


> Average annual at my farm is 56.35"... so far this year we have had 45.78'.


----------



## geek

5 yr cost of ownership of Tesla model 3 is less than a Camry even though it cost more upfront.


----------



## Boatboy24

Interesting graphic, Varis. I'd be curious to see how they computed maintenance and resale. Any idea?


----------



## ibglowin

$1200 for maintenance over 5 years...... ROTFLMAO


----------



## geek

Not sure about the resale, but as maintenance goes I can personally tell you that it is a game changer, although I only had my Model 3 for a year.
I will see if I can pull up the Tesla recommended maintenance, but I think $1,200 in 5 years is too much.


----------



## ibglowin

Unless the battery goes out and needs replacement.......

Current cost $12,000.......

Did you purchase the battery insurance when you bought your Model 3?

What if Tesla is not around in 5 years?

How you looked at their burn rate lately?


----------



## geek

There are LOTS of short sellers out there being lobbied by big oil companies, don't get trapped in their hype.
I am not worry at all about the future of Tesla, in fact it is a bright future for all EV manufacturers, and Tesla has the edge.

See if you can find the longevity about those Model S batteries, I have many friends with early Model S models and they're still going strong like a champ. All batteries have certain degradation but since you like researching, I suggest you research on Tesla batteries.

You post a pic from Charles Schuab, another short seller.

We all need to have an open mind and think about the future and the generation we're leaving our kids and those coming behind, whether some like EVs or not the reality is that it is a reality and the future.

BTW - the electric motor in the model 3 has been rated to last about 1 million miles, hope that makes you do the switch....lol

Do you really think oil companies want EVs to succeed AT ALL? Research and find the chart of how much only the 10 most powerful ones make in a single day....but sit down because we're talking billions in a single day, that huge pie cannot be let go..!!

Like I said, test drive an EV and I bet the moment you drive it you will be pleasantly surprised. Once you get into an EV you do not look back, almost guaranteed.

We all have to adapt to new technology, just look around you, in your own house. Is current battery technology the best? Absolutely not, everything evolves and in a few years we will see solid state batteries and other technologies providing cutting edge and state of the art tech for the time they get released.

I have ZERO regret of having bought a Tesla Model 3, in fact I hope the budget allows to get the wife the model X SUV.
ZERO regrets and I'd do it all over again..!!


----------



## geek

https://interestingengineering.com/...3-battery-module-replacement-around-5000-7000


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## geek

Display model marked down to $300

I can ship it to you Mike...lol


----------



## ibglowin

I have one. You should jump on it!

I am sure it would fit into the back of the Model 3!



geek said:


> Display model marked down to $300
> 
> I can ship it to you Mike...lol


----------



## ceeaton

Around here you'd just have to open the lid for an hour and it'd hold the heat enough to cook all night...


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> I have one. You should jump on it!
> 
> I am sure it would fit into the back of the Model 3!



I’m sure too [emoji4]


----------



## geek




----------



## Boatboy24

Never mind...


----------



## GreenEnvy22

Boatboy24 said:


> What is the expected life on one of those batteries? Is there a warranty?



Warranty is 8yrs, 100,000 miles on model 3.

To give you an idea, the highest mileage model s known is nearing 600,000 miles and is on its 2nd battery pack.


----------



## Boatboy24

GreenEnvy22 said:


> Warrenton
> Warranty is 8yrs, 100,000 miles on model 3.
> 
> To give you an idea, the highest mileage model s known is nearing 600,000 miles and is on its 2nd battery pack.



I wonder how many miles the 'Starman' has put on Elon's roadster by now.


----------



## Sage

I guess this is the photo section.... Haven't seen one in a while, but speaking of electrical, you also need one of these..


----------



## cmason1957

How about one like this? This was at a winery in Northern Iowa, Frisky Fox. Interesting wines, probably silver medal worth. Only the second year they have been open.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## geek

GreenEnvy22 said:


> Warranty is 8yrs, 100,000 miles on model 3.
> 
> To give you an idea, the highest mileage model s known is nearing 600,000 miles and is on its 2nd battery pack.



I have the long range Model 3, and here's the warranty:


*Model 3 with Long-Range Battery* - 8 years or 120,000 miles, whichever comes first, with minimum 70% retention of Battery capacity over the warranty period.

https://www.tesla.com/support/vehicle-warranty


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## GreginND

Here are some views of our gorgeous sky from last evening.


----------



## jswordy

That is indeed beautiful, Greg. Great color saturation, too.


----------



## Kraffty

Beautiful Photos all but especially that first one. Thanks!


----------



## Obbnw

I like the bird netting and the subtle birds on the powerlines. There sinister presence suggesting that no grape is safe!

So far I haven't seen a single bird eat a grape here - but I haven't been growing them very long.


----------



## geek

Beautiful pics for sure


----------



## geek

Here’s for Mike:

https://apple.news/Ax6Hl7E_rQSGfsK1PDFpLVQ


----------



## Kraffty

We've been slumming in California for the better part of a week then a couple of days in Havasu, sure glad to be home again. This picture is from 10:45, Sunday before last at Agave Highlands Golf Course, 5 minutes away, in Cornville. I practiced for about 45 minutes (my bag is the only one on the range) and only saw one group tee off and two groups come in on the ninth hole. High that day was right at 90 degrees.


----------



## geek

Nice shot


----------



## ibglowin

So this just happened to me as well. Out front watering the Dahlia's and a Hummer appears right in front of me and slowly starts moving in closer and closer towards the water spray. Just held it steady and he slowly moved into the stream and got a couple drinks and a light bath in the process as well. Very cool experience.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> So this just happened to me as well. Out front watering the Dahlia's and a Hummer appears right in front of me and slowly starts moving in closer and closer towards the water spray. Just held it steady and he slowly moved into the stream and got a couple drinks and a light bath in the process as well. Very cool experience.




That's real cool, would be nice seeing it drink from your hand


----------



## ibglowin

These are my pics. Western Tiger Swallowtail butterfly out on the back patio. Just doing his thing. Float like a butterfly.......


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> So this just happened to me as well. Out front watering the Dahlia's and a Hummer appears right in front of me and slowly starts moving in closer and closer towards the water spray. Just held it steady and he slowly moved into the stream and got a couple drinks and a light bath in the process as well. Very cool experience.




You know you disabled playback on other sites? Very cool though!


----------



## ibglowin

I didn't do that. Perhaps the owner did.



Boatboy24 said:


> You know you disabled playback on other sites? Very cool though!


----------



## Kraffty

Ibglowin, what did you use to take those pictures? The detail is awesome, should be a 2500.00 nikon but probably your phone, right?
very cool.


----------



## ibglowin

I have an old iPhone 6 Plus. Thinking about an upgrade maybe this Fall. 



Kraffty said:


> Ibglowin, what did you use to take those pictures? The detail is awesome, should be a 2500.00 nikon but probably your phone, right?
> very cool.


----------



## ibglowin

Might look familiar to some.


----------



## GreenEnvy22

Made some hot sauce from todays harvest.
Everything except the vinegar and salt is from our garden. In addition to the peppers (scorpion, reaper, ghost, yellow devils tongue, thai, jalapeno), there are also tomatoes, onions, carrots, and garlic.


----------



## ibglowin

What? How? Do you eat that? 

I plant about 6-7 different peppers each year and I can't eat them all and I like spicy stuff trust me!


----------



## GreenEnvy22

I have 30-ish hot pepper plants this year:
-Orange Copenhagen Ghost
-Carolina Reaper
-Apocalypse Scorpion
-Yellow Devils Tongue
-Scotch Bonnet
-Habanero
-Jalapeno
-Thai
-Banana
3-4 of each variety. Had 5-6 of each but did some in pots and gave them away. I usually make a few batches of hot sauce, and also dry some and blend into powder.


----------



## dralarms

GreenEnvy22 said:


> Made some hot sauce from todays harvest.
> Everything except the vinegar and salt is from our garden. In addition to the peppers (scorpion, reaper, ghost, yellow devils tongue, thai, jalapeno), there are also tomatoes, onions, carrots, and garlic.View attachment 56093
> View attachment 56094
> View attachment 56095
> View attachment 56096


That sure looks tasty. Wanna ship a jar?


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> Might look familiar to some.



A little familiar............


----------



## ibglowin

You must have not gotten the "deluxe package". You actually get water in Oak Creek with the deluxe package! 



Johnd said:


> A little familiar............


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> You must have not gotten the "deluxe package". You actually get water in Oak Creek with the deluxe package!



We definitely had the deluxe package, the other pic was just from a different viewpoint...........................


----------



## GreenEnvy22

dralarms said:


> That sure looks tasty. Wanna ship a jar?


I'm happy to ship a jar or two around if people want some hot sauce. Not this batch, it's spoken for, but there will be a few more still this year.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> I didn't do that. Perhaps the owner did.



Oh, I thought it was your video - missed the 'as well'.


----------



## ibglowin

Highway median "sculpture" in ABQ.


----------



## ibglowin

Vittaveli Resort, Maldives.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Vittaveli Resort, Maldives.



what do you leave us poor folks here....lol
how much you paid Mike per night? lol


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Vittaveli Resort, Maldives.



Headed there for the long Labor Day weekend.












NOT!


----------



## Kraffty

I planned on spending part of the day drawing up my new winery area layout and posting a couple of "before" pics later today but opened up the morning paper to this headline. How about them apples?


----------



## ibglowin

Hmmmmm I am sensing a slight bias in the force....... LOL


----------



## ibglowin

Would be fun for sure!



Boatboy24 said:


> Headed there for the long Labor Day weekend.
> 
> 
> NOT!


----------



## Kraffty

ibglowin said:


> Hmmmmm I am sensing a slight bias in the force....... LOL


Ya think.....


----------



## ibglowin

Its that time of year in Santa fe........


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Jal5

Caught this one just right


----------



## Jal5

Ohio beauty!


----------



## tjgaul

Some views of Bar Harbor & the Porcupine Islands from Cadillac Mtn & Champlain Mtn. Just spent another wonderful week in Acadia Nat'l Park. Truly amazing.


----------



## geek

tjgaul said:


> Some views of Bar Harbor & the Porcupine Islands from Cadillac Mtn & Champlain Mtn. Just spent another wonderful week in Acadia Nat'l Park. Truly amazing.View attachment 56259



Real nice, I see that is in Maine, will put this on my to do list for next year. Hotels nearby I assume?


----------



## tjgaul

Geek . . . plenty of options for accommodations. Bar Harbor is the tourist hub and has lots of hotels and dining. The other side of Mount Desert Island (the quiet side) also has motels and cottages for rent scattered around the various harbors/villages. Much to see and do here, especially if you are a hiker and/or biker. Miles of hiking trails to the bare granite peaks and miles of wonderful biking paths (packed gravel - no cars) throughout the interior of the park. And of course, the famous ocean drive coastline.

This pic is from the trail up Penobscot mtn looking at Jordan Pond with Pemetic mtn and the south Bubble (left) in the background. This is only the first open ledge . . . the views open up as you go higher.


----------



## geek

Just beautiful..!!


----------



## wpt-me

I will have to second that !!

Bill


----------



## geek

Mt. Washington, NH
Spectacular views...!!


----------



## geek




----------



## JLS




----------



## geek

JLS said:


> View attachment 56279



Beautiful! Where?


----------



## JLS

M


geek said:


> Beautiful! Where?


Manhasset, NY


----------



## GreenEnvy22

Tried my hand at all grain beer brewing today. I've done extract kits in the past but never then one straight from grains. Made 5 gallons and I think it mostly went okay. I had some trouble getting the right temperature because my digital thermometer was acting up and give me me unreliable readings. so I'll see in a few weeks how it turned out. One nice thing with beer as you don't have nearly the way to figure out if you've done something good or bad.
Here you can see the three main pieces of equipment. Have a kettle over propane burner from which you drain hot water into the cooler which has all your Grains in it. they soak for an hour in there and then you drain into that bottom bucket while also pouring more water into the grains to rinse them, to get all the sugars.
After that you add your hops to the bottom pot and boil that for an hour, then rapidly cool it and pitch your yeast. Lots of work, took about 5 hours, but still simpler than wine in some ways.


----------



## Kraffty

Just waiting on Underwriting for final approval, our agent is cautiously hoping we close next monday (about a week early). This pic is from the other evening when we drove by the house just to make sure it was still standing. Taken just as you turn up our street.


----------



## wpt-me

Geek having driven up the mount Washington road, you know how steep it is. There use to be a bicycle race up it.
I don't know if they still do.

Bill


----------



## geek

wpt-me said:


> Geek having driven up the mount Washington road, you know how steep it is. There use to be a bicycle race up it.
> I don't know if they still do.
> 
> Bill



Sometimes I felt a bit worry being so close to the edge of the road, but all was good as long as you drive carefully; it was well worth the trip, want to go back with my kids another time.


----------



## olusteebus

that view is mindblowing to this florida boy


----------



## geek

Sunset last night at a vineyard


----------



## geek




----------



## ibglowin

Can't drink all day unless you start in the morning I always say!


----------



## ibglowin

Morning light in Paso Robles........


----------



## ibglowin

Knew I should have made a right turn in Albuquerque...........


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Knew I should have made a right turn in Albuquerque...........
> 
> View attachment 56389



Area 51???? lol


----------



## ibglowin

One day trip to Black Spire Outpost, on the planet of Batuu.........


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Knew I should have made a right turn in Albuquerque...........
> 
> View attachment 56389



Fear the Wookie.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 56405



Does it still fly?


----------



## ibglowin

If you drink enough next door in the Cantina you might swear it did. Mostly your money just fly's out of your wallet....... LOL


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Intheswamp

Dedicated to Tom Mann and Ray Scott, pioneers of modern bass fishing...Eufaula, Alabama


IMG_3662b (Custom) (2) by Ed Welch, on Flickr

A bit of the story...

*Memorial to Leroy Brown*
*That bass was as bad a fish as any angler ever knew. *

Most fish stories are about the “big one that got away,” but the story of Leroy Brown, maybe the most famous badass largemouth bass in the world, begins with getting caught.

In 1973, Tom Mann—fishing legend and founder of Mann’s Bait Company—hooked a 1-pound bass with a strawberry Jelly Worm (Mann’s own invention) in Lake Eufaula, Alabama. As he lifted the fish from the water, something he’d done thousands of times, Mann had a feeling that this one was different: that this bass had personality, and that he’d known him all his life.

Mann took the young fish home, put him in a pool with dozens of giant largemouths, and named him “Leroy Brown” after the Jim Croce song released a year earlier. Leroy had an aggressiveness that forced bigger fish to avoid him, and soon he was moved to a 38,000-gallon aquarium inside Tom Mann’s Fish World. He never again bit a lure with a hook, but instead swatted them with his tail whenever they were lowered into the tank for testing.

Over the years, Mann collected clippings of stories about Leroy Brown, starting with the Atlanta _Journal_ and _Southern Living_. Soon stories about the tough fish were showing up in newspapers as far away as Germany, Zimbabwe, and Australia.

When Leroy Brown died on August 20, 1980, Mann decided to have a funeral for the beloved bass. The governor of Alabama declared a day of mourning, and telegrams came from country music stars Hank Williams Jr, Porter Wagoner, and others. Hundreds attended the memorial service to walk past the velvet-lined Plano tacklebox coffin to place a Jelly Worm inside, and the Eufaula High School band performed (what else?) “Bad, Bad Leroy Brown.”

After the service, Leroy Brown’s casket was stolen from the freezer where it was being stored (the ground was too wet to do the burial at the time), and Mann offered a $10,000 reward to get it back. They never found the thief, but his body was found several weeks later after a baggage handler at the Tulsa, Oklahoma, airport found a box with a nasty smell and notified authorities.

Leroy’s marble tombstone and memorial statue (ordered from Germany at a cost of $4,000) now has a permanent home in downtown Eufaula. It is engraved with the tribute: “Most bass are just fish but Leroy Brown was something special.”

*Know Before You Go*
The memorial has been in several locations over the years, but in 2016 it was moved to the median of the 100 block of East Broad Street in downtown Eufala in southeast Alabama.
https://www.atlasobscura.com/places...source=facebook.com&amp;utm_medium=atlas-page


----------



## Intheswamp

_"There is a fifth dimension beyond that which is known to man. It is a dimension as vast as space and as timeless as infinity.

It is the middle ground between light and shadow, between science and superstition, and it lies between the pit of man's fears and the summit of his knowledge. This is the dimension of imagination. It is an area which we call the Twilight Zone."_


IMG_9654crop (Custom) by Ed Welch, on Flickr


----------



## geek

Free labor at the annual harvest, vineyard in CT, making the owner richer...lol
But it’s nice and fun. Beautiful day.


----------



## Kraffty

We took a visiting friend up to Jerome to show him the town. We found ourselves in front of this facade. The balcony to the right is part of a functioning hotel in a section of buildings approx. 140 years old. I thought the sepia tone effect fit the images

.


----------



## Kraffty

Before todays storm came in we squeezed in a morning walk. Skies and lighting were just awesome.


----------



## geek

Boys soccer varsity game.


----------



## dralarms

Now that what I like to see, a prayer before the game and (well almost) everyone standing with their hands on their heart for the national anthem.


----------



## ibglowin

That brings back memories. Only it was girls. LOL



geek said:


> Boys soccer varsity game.


----------



## ibglowin

Where did all that moisture come from? We drove through AZ yesterday on I40 and slammed into it head on. Had no idea it was coming as we had 2 weeks of sun and 90 degree temps in California on our 2 week Sideways tour. It started raining about 20 miles outside of Flag. Rained so hard we pulled into Flag and made a pitstop hoping it would letup. We just missed a bad wipeout on I40 in Flag. It never stopped until we hit Gallup. Slowed us down so much we lost 2 hours. Should have made it home ~900pm and did not pull in until 1100pm. Had to slow down to 50 at times it was coming down so hard. 4 cases of wine from Paso and Santa Ynez valley made it safely home.

Our low temp here at the house was 38 Sunday morning. Guess we are not in SOCAL anymore!



Kraffty said:


> Before todays storm came in we squeezed in a morning walk. Skies and lighting were just awesome.


----------



## Chuck E

ibglowin said:


> Where did all that moisture come from? We drove through AZ yesterday on I40 and slammed into it head on.
> Our low temp here at the house was 38 Sunday morning. Guess we are not in SOCAL anymore!



Remnants of a hurricane that swiped Baja.


----------



## ibglowin

Well that makes sense. Didn't see word about it before hand. We have been pretty much unplugged for the last two weeks. 



Chuck E said:


> Remnants of a hurricane that swiped Baja.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24

Here with @mainshipfred. No sign of @ceeaton

He’s apparently lost.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 56817
> 
> 
> Here with @mainshipfred. No sign of @ceeaton
> 
> He’s apparently lost.



That's a beautiful pic....I haven't made wine from grapes for 2 years now and miss it...


----------



## geek

2019 varsity boys soccer team


----------



## geek




----------



## ibglowin

It's that time of year again!


----------



## Ajmassa

Old family Photo album found with a couple winemaking pics. Circa 1991 guessing

That’s me on the crank! With 2 of my brothers and cousins. They always did different combos with muscat, Zinfandel, Alicante, and Thompson Seedless. The stomping wasn’t typical. Just for the kids to get involved and a photo-op. Good times 
I’ll have to get over there and take some better quality pics myself


----------



## geek

This 23L Vadai oak barrel is going to the garbage today unless someone can tell me that it can still be saved .
It was sitting full of water with potassium met. for maybe a year in the basement where last year I really didn’t put all things in place to prevent humidity in the basement.
Lots of gunk coming out when washing it with pressure water, feels like paint or rubber with mold....not good [emoji31]


I will toss it today, still looks very clean and new-like outside


----------



## ibglowin

It does look kinda like mold or algae grew in. Doesn't look like you had enough chems in the barrel to stop bugs from growing. You should have used the barrel cleaning/storage solution that is a mix of both KMETA and Citric Acid which lowers the pH down to the point that bugs can't take hold and grow. I would use it as a planter or plant stand out on the patio. Purchase a new one when your ready to jump back in to fresh grapes.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> That's a beautiful pic....I haven't made wine from grapes for 2 years now and miss it...



Get back in the game, Varis!


----------



## mainshipfred

Sounds like a perfect opportunity to disassemble clean and recoop.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> No sign of @ceeaton
> 
> He’s apparently lost.


I just took the scenic route! 275 mi round trip, with a few detours. Those grapes do look good. I wish I was picking up mine and not @jgmann67's.

I do expect a bottle from his Cab Sauv/Syrah batch though! (hint, hint)


----------



## ibglowin

It always happens this time of year. My Dahlia's go crazy just in time for the first frost of the season.


----------



## geek

Real beauty ones for sure..


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> That's a beautiful pic....I haven't made wine from grapes for 2 years now and miss it...



Get back on that horse!


----------



## ibglowin

All balloons!


----------



## bkisel

Today's "puppy hike" took Saddie and I to the top of Mount Tom in Ansonia, PA. Short hike distance wise but trail is considered difficult because of how steep a climb. Picture is looking West North West with RT. 6 down below.


----------



## geek

Nice pic Bill.


----------



## bkisel

geek said:


> Nice pic Bill.


Thanks Varis, I just used my camera phone and tried to capture what God put there.


----------



## geek

Naugatuck varsity team against Oxford.....great game and we’re winning so far [emoji4]


----------



## bkisel

GO OXFORD! [Varis, you did know that I grew up summers in Oxford?]


----------



## geek

I know Bill.
Naugatuck won 1-0 [emoji4]


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

Getting serious in eastern WA........


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Getting serious in eastern WA........



Was talking w/ @mainshipfred about WA grapes. He has the source again this year, but neither of us have any capacity right now.


----------



## bkisel

Two photo shots from my hunting blind taken before last Saturday's opening bow season...


----------



## ibglowin

@Boatboy24 They are picking everything they can before tomorrow morning which is forecasted to freeze pretty good in the WWV I saw one winery has already brought in 100 tons this week.


----------



## Sage

Yes, most of Eastern WA was white this morning. I just finished picking mine. Way to green but better than nothing..... Maybe, still might not be anything.

Picked apples too. I will pick what's left tommorow and grind for cider. Salvage picking after tonight's deep freeze.


----------



## ibglowin

I guess a 90% ripe Cab Sauv grape is better than the alternative. It will be interesting to see how things turn out.


----------



## olusteebus




----------



## geek

olusteebus said:


> View attachment 56910



LOL...!!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


>


----------



## Arne

Scared our outdoor thermometer so bad last night with the cold weather that it quit. Guess it needs some fresh batteries. Arne.


----------



## geek

Arne said:


> Scared our outdoor thermometer so bad last night with the cold weather that it quit. Guess it needs some fresh batteries. Arne.



Switch to a smart t-stat, never need batteries any more..!!


----------



## olusteebus




----------



## ibglowin

Last mass ascension from yesterday morning.


----------



## mainshipfred

ibglowin said:


> Last mass ascension from yesterday morning.




That is so cool, definitely a bucket list item for me.


----------



## sour_grapes

Wowzers! That almost looks unsafely crowded.


----------



## ibglowin

Its all safe and very well choreographed. They go off in waves. Up to 800 balloons some years. ABQ is famous for the ABQ Box in the mornings. When balloons take off they drift north and as they rise they usually hit a southerly wind and head back towards the south. The balloon above must yield to any balloon below as the balloon below can't see the balloon above due to the size of the balloon envelope (flying blind while rising basically). Their are hundreds of "Zebra's" that control the ascension and make sure the air is clear above at takeoff. There have been accidents of course but they are usually inexperienced pilots doing dumb things like trying to land near power lines with too high of wind and they drift into them.


----------



## sour_grapes

Very cool!


----------



## Sage

Working clearing brush on the canyon road.

Fall convention


----------



## ibglowin

Lady Bugs?


----------



## Sage

And then there's always a big rub.
This is 10 ft high, 4 inch diameter tree. 2 more behind it.


----------



## dralarms

Sage said:


> Working clearing brush on the canyon road.
> 
> Fall convention
> 
> View attachment 56995
> View attachment 56996
> View attachment 56997


You need to burn them suckers out.


----------



## Sage

Not sure whether to spray or not. This is only a small colony. They aren't a bother around the house and I do have an aphid problem at times.


----------



## geek




----------



## Boatboy24

dralarms said:


> You need to burn them suckers out.



Are those Ladybugs? If so, why get rid of them? They're natural predators for 'bad bugs'.


----------



## ibglowin

Thats what I asked as well. They look like Lady Bugs to me.


----------



## dralarms

Boatboy24 said:


> Are those Ladybugs? If so, why get rid of them? They're natural predators for 'bad bugs'.


Didn’t know that. Just hate having to keep them out of the house


----------



## bkisel

Got one Friday. Dead deer in last photo so you may not want to view.


----------



## jgmann67

Griffin. The snuggler.


----------



## Johnd

The new pose...


----------



## cmason1957

jgmann67 said:


> View attachment 57115
> 
> 
> Griffin. The snuggler.


Goldendoodle?? or something else??


----------



## jgmann67

cmason1957 said:


> Goldendoodle?? or something else??



Griffin is a chocolate Lab (mom) and standard Poodle (dad).


----------



## cmason1957

jgmann67 said:


> Griffin is a chocolate Lab (mom) and standard Poodle (dad).



So a LabraDoodle. I ask, because on Sat. my wife and I are heading to the breeder's home to pick out our GoldenDoodle puppy. Griffin looked somewhat like daddy for these pups. They are more Golden than Poodle, since Mom is full Golden Retriever (but a cream Golden) and dad is a Gooldendoodle. Hopefully the shedding will be a bit less to make my wife happy.


----------



## jgmann67

cmason1957 said:


> So a LabraDoodle. I ask, because on Sat. my wife and I are heading to the breeder's home to pick out our GoldenDoodle puppy. Griffin looked somewhat like daddy for these pups. They are more Golden than Poodle, since Mom is full Golden Retriever (but a cream Golden) and dad is a Gooldendoodle. Hopefully the shedding will be a bit less to make my wife happy.



Neither of my doodles shed. And, they’re wonderful dogs.


----------



## ibglowin

We (or at least I) would love to see puppy pics!



cmason1957 said:


> on Sat. my wife and I are heading to the breeder's home to pick out our GoldenDoodle puppy.


----------



## Rocky

I would like to this question and I hope no one takes offense. What is the attraction of all the "hyphen-doodle" dogs vs. just getting a Poodle? Full disclosure, we have two miniature Poodles and all told we have, over the years, had three miniatures and one standard Poodle. Our daughter has two standards, which are her third and fourth Poodles. We love the breed and would not have any other.

Breeders are crossing Poodles with just about any other breed. Is it the intelligence, the shedding, the temperament, the appearance or what? Just wondering.


----------



## ibglowin

My $0.02. We own 2 Golden Retriever's. Love the breed and everything about the breed but the shedding. Poodles are wound way too tight for me. Golden's are about as laid back as they come. Crossing a Golden with a poodle with the right amount of each DNA gets you a dog that looks like a Golden, has the temperament of a Golden but doesn't shed.


----------



## geek

Almost no shedding at all with my Coco


----------



## Intheswamp

No dogs harmed in this shot...





This was actually a contest on a photography forum. Folks would post a photo for others to edit. The foreground seemed kind of empty to me so.... <grin>


----------



## jgmann67

Rocky said:


> .
> 
> Breeders are crossing Poodles with just about any other breed. Is it the intelligence, the shedding, the temperament, the appearance or what? Just wondering.



It’s the intelligence, temperament and shedding. They’re very social and relatively easy to train. 

My mom had poodles and they were very smart, loyal dogs... but also the most neurotic of any breed we’ve ever had.

The doodles seem to have the best traits of both breeds. 

My wife bought in on the idea of getting a doodle because my daughter really wanted one. She was leery of the size though (our prior dogs were all <30lbs). Piper is a 70 lb. baby. But, she liked having Piper so much, we went out and got Griffin (who will also be 60+ lbs).


----------



## cmason1957

ibglowin said:


> My $0.02. We own 2 Golden Retriever's. Love the breed and everything about the breed but the shedding. Poodles are wound way too tight for me. Golden's are about as laid back as they come. Crossing a Golden with a poodle with the right amount of each DNA gets you a dog that looks like a Golden, has the temperament of a Golden but doesn't shed.


I have owned 3 Golden, love everything about them, except for the hair. I'll take some puppy pictures when my wife and I are down picking on Saturday. We are pick 7 out of 10. Unless some folks drop out. 

These are more Golden than poodle, mom is an English Creme (think nearly white) Golden and dad is a goldendoodle, so probably 75% Golden. I am hoping that is enough to combat the hair. I do have this one from when they were about 2 weeks old, eyes just starting open.


----------



## Rocky

Thank you all for your replies. Seems the main reason is the shedding of fur. Poodles do not have fur, they have hair and do not shed. However, there are any number of breeds (e.g. Bearded Collie, Airedale and several Terriers) that have hair and not fur so why is the Poodle the main "mixer?" (and don't tell me it is because of the promiscuity of Poodles!) It is not a big issue with me, just idle curiosity.

Louie and Carlo will be our last dogs. Louie is 11 and Carlo is 9 and my wife and I are in our late 70's. We loved all of our dogs but we would not want to leave them behind.


----------



## jgmann67

Rocky said:


> Thank you all for your replies. Seems the main reason is the shedding of fur. Poodles do not have fur, they have hair and do not shed. However, there are any number of breeds (e.g. Bearded Collie, Airedale and several Terriers) that have hair and not fur so why is the Poodle the main "mixer?" (and don't tell me it is because of the promiscuity of Poodles!) It is not a big issue with me, just idle curiosity.
> 
> Louie and Carlo will be our last dogs. Louie is 11 and Carlo is 9 and my wife and I are in our late 70's. We loved all of our dogs but we would not want to leave them behind.



https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.nytimes.com/2019/09/25/us/labradoodle-creator-regret.amp.html


----------



## Rocky

Interesting article, Jim. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## cmason1957

I had read that article a few weeks ago. I suppose he is somewhat correct, in that the dogs produced from breeding X with Y are no longer "pure" breed dogs. But, I have to say so what?? I'm more interested in a good companion dog than a show dog.

I think the bigger problem is most breeders are charging a hefty premium for the designer type dogs. I have seen labra and golden doodles for upwards of $1200 and that's just crazy money for a dog, IMHO. My wife and I found a local lady who breeds them once a year, although this is the second for this year, she didn't intend for momma to have puppies right now, but nature did.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Mrose

Here’s my 2 golden doodles. 4 months today


----------



## ibglowin

Dang the 2nd one needs to put on a little weight!


----------



## Mrose

Believe it or not there’s only 1 lb 2 oz difference between them!


----------



## ibglowin

Just a typical Fall day here.....


----------



## geek

wow....keep it there...lol


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## geek

Simply beauty..!!


----------



## jgmann67

Crazy rainbow caught on the drive home from work Wednesday.


----------



## Intheswamp

Always good to see a rainbow...


----------



## cmason1957

So the wife and I got to go pick a Golden doodle puppy this afternoon. Here's a few pictures of the little girl we picked. She will be coming to live with us next weekend. The first picture you can see daddy in the background. The last picture is my wife holding the two we were debating between. Trying to decide which one.


----------



## Rocky

You should have got both of them!


----------



## ibglowin

In some ways two is easier than one. We have two Golden's 6 mo's difference in age. They are inseparable now. If I have to take one to the Vet the other sits at the door and whimpers for the other. They play together a LOT. Both inside the house and out in the back yard. With two you get twice the Vet bills. Twice the house breaking. Twice the dogs to walk everyday. Twice the hair. Twice the food to buy and twice the poop to pick up! You also get twice the love though. You have not been truly loved until you have been loved by a Golden IMHO.


----------



## ibglowin

Spider Man


----------



## Boatboy24

Go home, Santa! It's not your time yet!


----------



## ibglowin

Costco and Walmart were all decked out last week and fully stocked for Xmas. Every year it gets earlier and earlier. Costco even has Black Friday sales prices on TV's starting this week......


----------



## cmason1957

Rocky said:


> You should have got both of them!


Getting both wasn't a choice. We had reserved only one and my wife's little dog wouldn't be happy. He won't be happy with the new puppy, but he will get over one. He is kinda old and grumpy sometimes. This is him in all his glory, in his favorite spot, between my legs,sleeping.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## geek




----------



## geek

Better resolution


----------



## jgmann67

ibglowin said:


> In some ways two is easier than one. We have two Golden's 6 mo's difference in age. They are inseparable now. If I have to take one to the Vet the other sits at the door and whimpers for the other. They play together a LOT. Both inside the house and out in the back yard. With two you get twice the Vet bills. Twice the house breaking. Twice the dogs to walk everyday. Twice the hair. Twice the food to buy and twice the poop to pick up! You also get twice the love though. You have not been truly loved until you have been loved by a Golden IMHO.
> 
> View attachment 57209



Completely agree.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


>



Amazing view [emoji106]


----------



## geek

@ibglowin where's that? AZ?


----------



## cmason1957

geek said:


> @ibglowin where's that? AZ?


Almost looks like Devils Tower, which I believe is in Wyoming. Made famous in Close Encounters of the Third Kind.


----------



## ibglowin

Yep, Devils Tower, WY



geek said:


> @ibglowin where's that? AZ?


----------



## Johnd

Mama and her fawn. Just over two months since the flood waters receded, lots of hard work and sweat, the property is back to normal. The stand I was sitting in is 10’ off of the ground and had 2’ of water in it. Food plots look like a golf course, we had a lot of rain just before this picture. Saw plenty deer, they all looked very healthy and well fed.


----------



## ibglowin

Abiqui Lake, NM


----------



## ibglowin

2nd snow storm in a week. It's looking like a good start to an (early) ski season!


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> Thats what I asked as well. They look like Lady Bugs to me.



Kinda late but down here we have an invasion of Asian Lady Beetles that swarm just like that and will get into your house through every crevice. Nothing to do, you cannot poison them out. They look very similar to ladybugs.

https://entomology.ca.uky.edu/ef416

NOTE: "Asian lady beetles are also becoming a concern of the wine industry. Due to their noxious odor, even small numbers of beetles inadvertently processed along with grapes can taint the flavor of wine."


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## GreenEnvy22

Bottled my 2017/2018 Muscat, I blended the 2 years, got 72 bottles of that.
Also bottled the 2018 merlot, got 50 bottles of that.

Now I have carboy space for the 45 L of Riesling that is fermenting, and the similar amount of syrah I am picking this week.


----------



## ceeaton

Doesn't look like much, but it is the beginning of a winter quest. Around these parts a supermarket tomato in January is about as appetizing as a red piece of cardboard. I've had grow lights and have grown things all my life indoors (my parents bought me my first grow light when I was 8 for my birthday, ended up making the woman who headed the local African Violet society envious with the plants I ended up growing). My aim is to get a tomato big enough to slice up with some freshly cooked bacon, some good lettuce, mayo, homemade bread and have me a BLT sandwich in the depths of winter.

My Mom brought me back some Florida grown tomatoes last March which got me thinking (I know, I shouldn't think so much). Must be able to get a good tasting tomato at home and not rely on her getting me some every Spring (she is 85+ yrs old). Bought me some 275 watt LEDs and burnt the heck out of my first few plants. Also had issues with humidity indoors, especially over the summer. Had my first success with Glacier tomatoes. Cold tolerant as well as humidity tolerant. Small but really tasty. Cut the first few up for a salad the other day, then shared one today with a coworker and she said it was the best dang tomato she thinks she's ever had. I think the coco coir and organic nutrients are the key to that. Plus I don't have to worry about the mockingbirds pecking a hole in each of my ripe tomatoes right before I pick them. Just ordered some greenhouse/hoop house type larger maters from Johnny's seeds. Hoping to show a picture of a beautiful sandwich in January, with a snowy background out the window. Wish me luck!

PS. the Paris Island romaine and beets I grew for my wife have been very tasty. I'm going to try and plant a small crop of the lettuce every few weeks, since it has been so good in salads.


----------



## ibglowin

Very cool Craig! Are you in the basement or in a naturally lighted room? How do you get the seeds to sprout this time of year? Heated mat? I actually have a huge Dahlia that was in a pot that didn't bloom until just last week or two. Been moving it in and out and using one of the new LED grow lights that don't put out any heat or use much AC. Seems to be working well. Hard to tell from this photo but this Dahlia is over 9" in diameter. 

Might have to experiment with some other herbs this Winter now that I have the time to play with them.


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> Might have to experiment with some other herbs this Winter now that I have the time to play with them.



Party at Mikes when his herb is ready......


----------



## ibglowin

I don’t have to pee in a bottle no more!


----------



## bkisel

Hey Craig... A few more leaves down and a clear day and we'll be able to clearly see your cabin. [Taken this morning from the West Rim trail.]


----------



## ibglowin

Somebody has a sense of Halloween humor up in town today...........


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## GreenEnvy22

Trick or treat!







This is a screenshot from a video. I always have a projector going in the house with something scary going onto the window. This year had zombies and ghosts.


----------



## geek

Came to DR, will be going to REO Speedwagon concert in Altos de Chavon this Saturday .


----------



## cmason1957

geek said:


> Came to DR, will be going to REO Speedwagon concert in Altos de Chavon this Saturday .
> 
> View attachment 57301


I think I have seen REO for our five times, always seem to come to St Louis area with someone else, Chicago, Styx, and Doobie Brothers are three I recall without much thought. They always put on a good show. My wife always reminds her son that back many years ago, he borrowed her REO cd and she never got it back. It's kind of a joke nowadays.


----------



## geek

cmason1957 said:


> I think I have seen REO for our five times, always seem to come to St Louis area with someone else, Chicago, Styx, and Doobie Brothers are three I recall without much thought. They always put on a good show. My wife always reminds her son that back many years ago, he borrowed her REO cd and she never got it back. It's kind of a joke nowadays.



Good you mention, Asia is also going to perform on this show .


----------



## geek




----------



## ibglowin

Looks slightly better than the weather back on the East Coast.......


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Looks slightly better than the weather back on the East Coast.......



That’s for sure


----------



## GreenEnvy22

Picked some syrah, going to crush this morning.


----------



## mainshipfred

GreenEnvy22 said:


> Picked some syrah, going to crush this morning.
> View attachment 57405



Looks very nice!


----------



## GreenEnvy22

It was about 240 lb, and I think I got around 80L just guesstimating based on the 32 gallon brute size.
Going to use NT50 yeast on this syrah.


----------



## Sage




----------



## cmason1957

A couple pictures from picking up our wonderful little goldendoodle puppy today. I right she was a little young to be leaving mommy and her litter ates, but my vet and the breeders vet both assured me that 6 weeks is okay. Anyway, time will tell.


----------



## ibglowin

Adorable! No sleep for you guys more than likely for a few nights.......

Crate training is the way to go for sure!


----------



## cmason1957

ibglowin said:


> Adorable! No sleep for you guys more than likely for a few nights.......
> 
> Crate training is the way to go for sure!


Crate all set up and ready to go. I am hoping she gets the hang of the house training quickly, but who knows.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


>



Oh, my. Now THAT is a picture!


----------



## Machinist Nick

Just another day at work.


----------



## mainshipfred

Machinist Nick said:


> Just another day at work.


 Looks like you shop at Home Depot. LOL!


----------



## Machinist Nick

Yep, sure do! Haha


----------



## bkisel

cmason1957 said:


> A couple pictures from picking up our wonderful little goldendoodle puppy today. I right she was a little young to be leaving mommy and her litter ates, but my vet and the breeders vet both assured me that 6 weeks is okay. Anyway, time will tell.



What a good looking pup. Is she an F1 or an F2? Sadie, our F2 Goldendoodle, looks more poodle than golden retriever.


----------



## cmason1957

bkisel said:


> What a good looking pup. Is she an F1 or an F2? Sadie, our F2 Goldendoodle, looks more poodle than golden retriever.


Actually she isn't either. Her mom is an English Creme golden retriever dad is an F1 Golden Doodle. They don't have a designation for that.

Given what she looks like, in person, I think she is going to be much more golden retriever, with maybe a slightly more curly coat. But who knows. I tell people she is a Golden Golden doodle.


----------



## Kraffty

Picture taken from our patio night before last after some clouds and rain.


----------



## geek

Kraffty said:


> Picture taken from our patio night before last after some clouds and rain.
> View attachment 57470



WOW, that IS a beautiful picture...


----------



## ceeaton

Must be nice to sit on your patio with a postcard worthy background! Incredible, I'm jealous.


----------



## geek

Wait, found whole brisket at Costco today??

They haven’t had it for months.


----------



## ibglowin

Of course now that snow is on the way! I am in San Antonio this week. Lots of Brisket choices of course. Costco Prime for $3.79/lb. HEB has Choice for like $2.26/lb, Prime for ~$3.79/lb and......... WAGYU for ~$5.99/lb........


----------



## geek

U buying Mike? It was tempting but getting really cold up here..!!


----------



## ibglowin

I have one Costco Prime already in the Freezer at home. Might be tempted to pick up a Wagyu Brisket from HEB, freeze it and bring it back with me. Supposedly these are from Mishima Reserve if the online rumors are true. $5.99/lb


----------



## geek

Never thought about freezing a whole brisket....


----------



## ibglowin

They are cryovac'd and freeze very well.


----------



## Jan

'Desert' wine, in a Rausch bottle.


----------



## ibglowin

Los Lunas, NM


----------



## ibglowin

ABQ Biopark


----------



## Sage

that would make a great jig saw puzzle!


----------



## GreenEnvy22

Had a fun weekend. 
Friday we went to 'rock the rink' which is a figure skating show set to rock music. It's the farewell tour for multi-gold medalists Scott Moir and Tessa Virtue, who are retiring this year. Several other big (Canadian) skating names, plus an American, French, and a Russian couple.

Saturday my whisky club had our quarterly meet. We did a single distillery, who donated one of the bottles to us. That was a big thing for us, first recognition from a distillery.

Yesterday on of my girls helped press the apples that I tried to do last week. A few days in freezer plus some pectic enzyme helped a lot. Got a little over 5 gallons from around 80lbs of our backyard apples.


----------



## jswordy

Pic of the HUGE snow accumulation, along with extreme arctic temps of 27 degrees, that caused our schools down heah to be delayed two hours this morning. LOL! It's gonna be 18 tonight and you'd think the world was ending.


----------



## GreenEnvy22

Lol.we got about a foot yesterday. Buses cancelled, but schools open. Temp about the same as you.


----------



## bkisel

Got lazy and used a Tioga State Forest access road instead of a hiking trail for one of our recent hikes...


----------



## jswordy

Moonrise with a Canon SX610 at full zoom.


----------



## geek




----------



## GreenEnvy22

Brought back some seeds from our last trip to Paraguay. Some hot peppers and a bottle tree.
Started both back in February indoors under a grow light, outside all summer.
They are now in my garage, hoping to keep them alive for the winter. Got a couple ripe peppers, but going for a lot more next year if I can keep this one alive over winter.
Have the garage at 10 degree Celsius, grow light on for about 12 hours a day.


----------



## Sage

Bought some magic bean seed from a guy named Jack..... Just water and fertilize he said....


----------



## Sage

5 months old


----------



## geek

Sage said:


> 5 months old
> 
> View attachment 57586



That's a beauty.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Sage

Today's visitors


----------



## ibglowin

Keep your pets inside!


----------



## Sage

They "know me" and stay beyond 500 yds. Run if they see me at all, anywhere. They do come in at night, my old lab lets me know. Both dogs are in the kennel after dark.


----------



## jswordy

Beautiful sunset yesterday here!


----------



## Intheswamp




----------



## Merrywine




----------



## Trevisan

ibglowin said:


>


Wow. . . I see a whale in the large rock . . . and I haven't start to drink.


----------



## Boatboy24

Trevisan said:


> Wow. . . I see a whale in the large rock . . . and I haven't start to drink.



Holy, cow, you're right. Looks like Moby Dick. Now I can't unsee it!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Kraffty

Full telephoto zoom from the patio last night. It's about 12 miles up the valley from me.
Love the color on that last one ibglowin!


----------



## ibglowin

Pretty sharp for tele!


----------



## ibglowin

Sad Golden's barred from the Kitchen yesterday during the T-Day meal prep........


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Sad Golden's barred from the Kitchen yesterday during the T-Day meal prep........
> 
> View attachment 57686



Lol [emoji38]


----------



## cmason1957

ibglowin said:


> Sad Golden's barred from the Kitchen yesterday during the T-Day meal prep........
> 
> View attachment 57686


Mine wasn't banned from the kitchen, but the grandkids did a great job of keeping her busy in another room. She was so tired, she slept from 9 until 5 this morning. Not bad for 9 weeks old.


----------



## Kraffty

Just before the sun went down last night there was one break in the clouds. The whole rest of the valley was grey except this group of rocks.


----------



## ibglowin

How are you guys liking the weather change vs SOCAL? 



Kraffty said:


> Just before the sun went down last night there was one break in the clouds. The whole rest of the valley was grey except this group of rocks.


----------



## Kraffty

Loving it all Mike, 27 this morning, Fire place glowing, fresh snow all around but nothing stuck to the ground here at 3550 feet. Here's my new view of Mingus Mtn. from the end of our driveway this morning
.


----------



## crushday

ibglowin said:


>


I love everything about this photo. Where did you take it?


----------



## jswordy

Following the successful R&D test period for the Coon-O-Matic V1, I present you the improved Coon-O-Matic V2. The V1 saved us the cost of the materials in bird seed over its test period but the wooden components used for testing purposes did not prove durable. Now in early testing, the improved V2 features three ShockWave wire rows in a field expanded to 24 inches from the earlier model's 16, supported by durable CoonBeater PVC tubing. The hypothesis is that these improvements will add unprecedented durability and varmint control features. Early results are very promising.

It is currently 71 degrees and the house windows are all wide open. Beautiful day for the photo of this newest iteration.


----------



## ibglowin

Not mine, just something I saw on FB. I believe it was taken in Peru.



crushday said:


> I love everything about this photo. Where did you take it?


----------



## jswordy

My Thanksgiving pumpkin pie is under there somewhere.


----------



## dralarms

jswordy said:


> Following the successful R&D test period for the Coon-O-Matic V1, I present you the improved Coon-O-Matic V2. The V1 saved us the cost of the materials in bird seed over its test period but the wooden components used for testing purposes did not prove durable. Now in early testing, the improved V2 features three ShockWave wire rows in a field expanded to 24 inches from the earlier model's 16, supported by durable CoonBeater PVC tubing. The hypothesis is that these improvements will add unprecedented durability and varmint control features. Early results are very promising.
> 
> It is currently 71 degrees and the house windows are all wide open. Beautiful day for the photo of this newest iteration.
> 
> View attachment 57690


Video of it in action please.


----------



## bkisel

Just chillin...


----------



## geek

Bill, for a moment I thought that was the Tesla Cybertruck [emoji51]


----------



## bkisel

geek said:


> Bill, for a moment I thought that was the Tesla Cybertruck [emoji51]



You would know wouldn't you; you do have a Tesla correct? No, RC is another hobby I dabble into.


----------



## bkisel

Getting some bottles ready for Christmas giving...


----------



## geek

bkisel said:


> You would know wouldn't you; you do have a Tesla correct? No, RC is another hobby I dabble into.



I am proudly a Tesla model 3 owner, never will go back to ICE cars if I can


----------



## jswordy

Weekend whiskey tasting and a very tasty recipe from Jeff Irons, the guy in green, who owns Irons One Distillery (https://ironsone.com/). He is an exacting, small batch distiller who was out of product to sell by the time that tasting rolled around and refused to bottle any ahead of its time. He waved us over and said, "Why wait in line! I'll serve you right now!"  It was literally possible to go all the way through the line and emerge at the other end bombed out of your skull. I didn't try them all, but many people started out sober and left with red eyes! LOL. One maker had six varieties just at the one table, and you could sample them all. Almost all of them had at least three, and there were six distilleries there. Every one of them was locally made. Cost was free.


----------



## Kraffty

Had a Javelina visitor yesterday in the front yard. Rooting around under a huge Scrub Oak for about an hour.
Not really a pig or boar but a very long distant relative.


----------



## jswordy

Kraffty said:


> Had a Javelina visitor yesterday in the front yard. Rooting around under a huge Scrub Oak for about an hour.
> Not really a pig or boar but a very long distant relative.View attachment 57776



Here ya go! 

https://honest-food.net/javelina-stew-recipe/


----------



## Kraffty

Too funny....


----------



## jswordy

Kraffty said:


> Too funny....



If he digs up as much as our new friends the armadillos around here, and you'll be aiming at him soon enough!


----------



## Kraffty

Day after tomorrow he'll be losing most of his "rooting grounds", the scrub oaks cover an area about 30 to 40 feet by 20 feet and I'm having the majority of it cut and removed. The woman who lived here before let a lot of stuff over grow and she liked to feed the critters that hung out. The tree guys who got the job estimated 3 days with a crew of 3 to clean up the property.


----------



## jswordy

Kraffty said:


> Day after tomorrow he'll be losing most of his "rooting grounds", the scrub oaks cover an area about 30 to 40 feet by 20 feet and I'm having the majority of it cut and removed. The woman who lived here before let a lot of stuff over grow and she liked to feed the critters that hung out. The tree guys who got the job estimated 3 days with a crew of 3 to clean up the property.



We think alike! I had tree guys in and then a backhoe to root out stumps. The guy just got done last week. Cost a pretty penny, but looks amazingly better. The wife wanted to kill me, but I brought her onboard and it is just night and day nicer. I hope to plant blueberries on part of the cleared land. Good luck with your project!


----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


> Here ya go!
> 
> https://honest-food.net/javelina-stew-recipe/



HA! I was going to ask what they taste like.


----------



## ceeaton

I betcha it tastes like chicken!


----------



## Johnd

ceeaton said:


> I betcha it tastes like chicken!



Had some while hunting in Texas, it’s closer to pork, but then again, it was cooked like pork. Slow cooked at low temps with mesquite, it was quite tasty.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

They make a pretty good tamale especially if blended with some regular pork. Not too many people were interested in them. Lot of work for a small amount of meat and you had to be very careful around the musk sac or you had skunk meat.



Johnd said:


> Had some while hunting in Texas, it’s closer to pork, but then again, it was cooked like pork. Slow cooked at low temps with mesquite, it was quite tasty.


----------



## Sarah Grams

Our newest addition at G&D Chillers, Buck our Polar Bear Mascot!! Too cute!!


----------



## ibglowin

Chaco Canyon, NM


----------



## Kraffty

I don't think I've ever seen a more intense, bright or colorful sunset as last night.


----------



## ibglowin

It was a good one for sure!


----------



## skyfire322

My niece and my brother's dog, Judo.


----------



## Boatboy24

I like the pic. And I like your brother's dog's name.


----------



## Kraffty

something other than Sunsets and Red Rocks...


----------



## jswordy

Kraffty said:


> something other than Sunsets and Red Rocks...
> View attachment 57854



That shot is very Poe-etic.


----------



## ibglowin

El Malpais, NM


----------



## ibglowin

Come out to the coast, we'll get together, have a few laughs....... LOL I might have too much time on my hands.....


----------



## olusteebus




----------



## bkisel

Dog and I took a walk this morning on Railway Grade Ln which runs through PA Gamelands #37...


----------



## geek

bkisel said:


> Dog and I took a walk this morning on Railway Grade Ln which runs through PA Gamelands #37...



Very nice pic.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Aeludor

Merry Christmas Folks!


Santa looks a little sauced.


----------



## Vala E

Northern lights in my village Iceland last October.


----------



## Aeludor

Vala E said:


> Northern lights in my village Iceland last October.
> 
> View attachment 57916



That's stunning! I've seen lots of northern lights in central/northern Alberta Canada, but nothing like this.


----------



## bkisel

geek said:


> Very nice pic.


Varis, this is my favorite thread on WMT. So many nice, interesting and even beautiful posts here.


----------



## ibglowin

Sunrise. That is the Rio Grande below.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Sunrise. That is the Rio Grande below.



Yep, very nice...lol


----------



## Kraffty

I've sped past this sign a couple of times coming back from Havasu but this morning it was early and little traffic so I pulled over and got a picture of it. This is just as you leave the town of Hope, Arizona.


----------



## Kraffty

Snow missed us but we got lots all around yesterday. There was a layer of clouds, flat across the bottom miles long up and down the valley.


----------



## ibglowin

They pegged us at 6-12". It was a bust here as well. A dusting yesterday morning and another this morning. It was still a nice drive up the main hill road to Los.


----------



## cmason1957

I firmly believe that ESPN has jumped the shark and should be taken out back and shot. They are telivising The National Cornhole Competition, was there nothing better? No cheerleading competition, no ten year old tumbling, no wrestling? As proof, for those who demand it.


----------



## ibglowin

Welcome to 2020. The new model is to push all the mainstream (aka the good stuff) to a streaming service like Hulu, Netflix, Amazon Prime, Disney+ AppleTV and yes there is an ESPN+ as well. In the not too distant future if you want to watch the NFL or NCAA sports you will have to subscribe to one of these streaming packages. The more people cut the cord the more powerful these streaming channels and packages become and the less and less they are interested in long term contracts with Cable or the SatTV operators and the constant nonstop renegotiating with them over carriage fees.



cmason1957 said:


> I firmly believe that ESPN has jumped the shark and should be taken out back and shot. They are telivising The National Cornhole Competition, was there nothing better? No cheerleading competition, no ten year old tumbling, no wrestling? As proof, for those who demand it.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Welcome to 2020. The new model is to push all the mainstream (aka the good stuff) to a streaming service like Hulu, Netflix, Amazon Prime, Disney+ AppleTV and yes there is an ESPN+ as well. In the not too distant future if you want to watch the NFL or NCAA sports you will have to subscribe to one of these streaming packages. The more people cut the cord the more powerful these streaming channels and packages become and the less and less they are interested in long term contracts with Cable or the SatTV operators and the constant nonstop renegotiating with them over carriage fees.



Yep, cord cutters will save a ton of money by moving from their $200 cable or satellite service to 30 different streaming services at $6.99/month. We're hosed either way.


----------



## cmason1957

And now what's on our local NBC affiliate? Drone Racing League. Wow. I imagine there will be a backlash at some point, where folks decide that cord isn't so horrible or the cord companies allow you to pick and choose what channels you want.


----------



## ibglowin

Sunset ABQ, NM


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> Yep, cord cutters will save a ton of money by moving from their $200 cable or satellite service to 30 different streaming services at $6.99/month. We're hosed either way.



I was a very early cord cutter. My Roku was a real early one (but dammit, I missed the stock). When we quit, our cable bill was $85 a month/$1,020 a year. This was around 2007 or '08. We went to antenna and Netflix at $9.99 a month/$119.88 a year. We watched zero commercial TV and we were happy. This year, we got the Acorn bug, so we added it at $60 a year. The Netflix went up to $10.99 a month, so our annual expense now is $191.88.

One time recently, we thought we wanted to watch a show on commercial TV. We turned it on and within about 20 minutes, we had picked up the Roku again. The show was OK, but the incessant yammering commercials with their cartoonish colors turned up to max to get your attention just shut us down. When you never see commercials, it is so very difficult to go back to that crap. Really.

As far as we are concerned, we are getting more great quality programming, now including global programming with production values that often put US programming to shame, for a very reasonable price. Every once in a while, I want to see a game on commercial TV, or watch golf (I don't play, I just enjoy watching - yes, it is very strange). That's the extent of our exposure to commercials. Sometimes a Budweiser commercial slogan or something will catch fire with people at work, and I'll be like, "What the hell does that mean?" 

So, if my old cable programming had not gone up at all in 12 years - right - I would have paid $12,240 for it. At the higher price we just started paying this year, over those 12 years we have paid $2,303. Giving a big benefit of the doubt to the cable fees, I kept around $10 grand.


----------



## Kraffty

We generally have balloons launch every morning from the Sedona area, they lift, drift east (right of our northern view) and out of sight. This morning they all drifted west and had to set down early in a straight view from our deck. Kind of a unique view angle on the balloons looking down on them
.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Chuck E

Happy Hogmanay!


----------



## ibglowin

Santa was seen teaching kids to ski this past week at Pajarito Mountain.


----------



## Chuck E

Reminds me of when I taught my kids to ski...


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Santa was seen teaching kids to ski this past week at Pajarito Mountain.



Is that you in the suit?


----------



## ibglowin

No but I taught our kids as well on that slope when they were about the same age. They are now 34 and 32.



geek said:


> Is that you in the suit?


----------



## olusteebus

ginnie Springs, North Florida


----------



## Boatboy24

Spent some more time at the Udvar-Hazy Air and Space Museum today. I don't know why I don't go more often - I love it and it's only 5 minutes from the house.


----------



## dralarms

Boatboy24 said:


> Spent some more time at the Udvar-Hazy Air and Space Museum today. I don't know why I don't go more often - I love it and it's only 5 minutes from the house.
> 
> View attachment 58160


I saw those before they retired them. Absolutely beautiful piece of equipment


----------



## Boatboy24

dralarms said:


> I saw those before they retired them. Absolutely beautiful piece of equipment



It's amazing to me to think about how long ago they went into service - that we had that kind of technology back then. Makes you wonder what's out there now...


----------



## ibglowin

Very cool for sure plus your like 25 miles from the Smithsonian Air & Space museum as well. Lots of eye candy all around you!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Very cool for sure plus your like 25 miles from the Smithsonian Air & Space museum as well. Lots of eye candy all around you!



I was lucky to spend about 18 months working less than 2 blocks from there. Can't tell you how many times I was there on a lunch break. Still my favorite museum.


----------



## dralarms

Boatboy24 said:


> It's amazing to me to think about how long ago they went into service - that we had that kind of technology back then. Makes you wonder what's out there now...


You don’t want to know.


----------



## ibglowin

Sunset. Nambe, NM


----------



## Kraffty

I really like the wind mill shot! thanks!


----------



## Kraffty

We were in So Cal for the last few days, didn't play with the camera but planned on taking some pictures on the way home this morning from Havasu. Unfortunately we slept in and the sun light sucked when I got to the areas I wanted to shoot. We did however stop at the bridge just at the south end of the lake where there is a wildlife refuge area and took this pic from the Parker Dam side of the lake. Glad to be back home, I've realized that I'm already turning into one of those expat whiners, complaining about the traffic, noise and crowdedness as soon as you cross the California border.


----------



## Boatboy24

Actual photo taken by news crew outside Washington, DC today.


----------



## Chuck E

Boatboy24 said:


> Spent some more time at the Udvar-Hazy Air and Space Museum today. I don't know why I don't go more often - I love it and it's only 5 minutes from the house.



Blackbird?


----------



## Boatboy24

Chuck E said:


> Blackbird?



Yep.


----------



## ibglowin

Well that didn't take long! Were you a native SOCAL? I was VERY happy to leave Houston back in 1986 and move to one of the least populated States in the Union. The population of Los Alamos County has not changed much in the 34 years I have lived here as there is literally no free land to build on. It's all owned by the DOE, the US Forest Service or the Eight Northern NM Pueblo's. Quite a cultural change for sure but if we want to get back to the real world it's just a short drive away to either SF or ABQ.



Kraffty said:


> Glad to be back home, I've realized that I'm already turning into one of those expat whiners, complaining about the traffic, noise and crowdedness as soon as you cross the California border.


----------



## adiochiro3

Went snowshoeing at Crater Lake right before Christmas...


----------



## ibglowin

Vermilion Cliffs National Monument, Arizona.


----------



## ibglowin

The winners of a recent staring contest at Bandelier National Monument.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Well that didn't take long! Were you a native SOCAL? I was VERY happy to leave Houston back in 1986 and move to one of the least populated States in the Union. The population of Los Alamos County has not changed much in the 34 years I have lived here as there is literally no free land to build on. It's all owned by the DOE, the US Forest Service or the Eight Northern NM Pueblo's. Quite a cultural change for sure but if we want to get back to the real world it's just a short drive away to either SF or ABQ.



This reminds I gotta move out of CT....


----------



## ibglowin

But CT always comes out on the top of so many list!

https://www.kiplinger.com/tool/taxe...p/index.php?map=&state_id=7&state=Connecticut



geek said:


> This reminds I gotta move out of CT....


----------



## cmason1957

geek said:


> This reminds I gotta move out of CT....


Move to Missouri, we will issue you a still, a gun, and a rifle when you move into the state. Just don't try to buy Vinefera grapes anywhere, we don't sell them things round here, dangnabbit.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> But CT always comes out on the top of so many list!
> 
> https://www.kiplinger.com/tool/taxe...p/index.php?map=&state_id=7&state=Connecticut



Sure.....lol
And the state is bankrupt, lol


----------



## ibglowin

You guys just need to start fracking.......

https://www.nmoga.org/nm_coffers_flush_with_cash_from_oil_boom




geek said:


> Sure.....lol
> And the state is bankrupt, lol


----------



## geek

cmason1957 said:


> Move to Missouri, we will issue you a still, a gun, and a rifle when you move into the state. Just don't try to buy Vinefera grapes anywhere, we don't sell them things round here, dangnabbit.



Sounds like a good plan.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> You guys just need to start fracking.......
> 
> https://www.nmoga.org/nm_coffers_flush_with_cash_from_oil_boom



Or......well, let me not say it....


----------



## jswordy

Winter morning being born...


----------



## ibglowin

LOL I know what your thinking!



geek said:


> Or......well, let me not say it....


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## geek

May be a good one to sip today.. [emoji848]


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> May be a good one to sip today.. [emoji848]



Roger that!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## geek

Warm day in the 69s to wash our cars at home.


----------



## Kraffty

This is completely out of line with most photos here but if you haven't seen it it's probably one of the most engrossing photos I've seen in years. From CNN yesterday from the Taal Volcano eruption, a guy trying to protect his car by battling the ash building up his car.


----------



## ibglowin

Still an amazing shot.



Kraffty said:


> This is completely out of line with most photos here but if you haven't seen it it's probably one of the most engrossing photos I've seen in years. From CNN yesterday from the Taal Volcano eruption, a guy trying to protect his car by battling the ash building up his car.


----------



## ibglowin

Palo Duro State Park, TX


----------



## ibglowin

Waimea Canyon, Kauai, HI


----------



## jswordy

Kraffty said:


> This is completely out of line with most photos here but if you haven't seen it it's probably one of the most engrossing photos I've seen in years. From CNN yesterday from the Taal Volcano eruption, a guy trying to protect his car by battling the ash building up his car.



The best way to protect it is not to drive it. My grandparents were in Mt. St. Helens. They saw many people who ruined their cars by driving them. The ash gets past the air filter.


----------



## jswordy

Looks like winter is gonna arrive again on the TN-AL line after Saturday. The high plus the low on Monday don't add up to today's high! Boy, that is gonna feel cold after the long mild stretch we have had. Lager making weather, and I hope to do that!


----------



## Aeludor

Tonight will be a chilly one in Edmonton. lots of layers for work all week.


----------



## dralarms

Aeludor said:


> Tonight will be a chilly one in Edmonton. lots of layers for work all week.
> 
> View attachment 58275



dang. Glad I’m nowhere near that


----------



## Boatboy24

Aeludor said:


> Tonight will be a chilly one in Edmonton. lots of layers for work all week.
> 
> View attachment 58275



Remove the minus signs and you've got my weather.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Remove the minus signs and you've got my weather.



And maybe change the C's to F's, too?  43ºC is dang hot!


----------



## ibglowin

Sandia mountains. ABQ, NM


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> And maybe change the C's to F's, too?  43ºC is dang hot!



Details, details...


----------



## GreenEnvy22

Picked these up for $50 each today. Once filled by Woodford, then once filled by local brewery.
I don't have enough wine or beer to fill one, will probably make some furniture from them.


----------



## opus345

Love Double Oaked!


----------



## jswordy

Moody sunset last night....


----------



## Trevor7

While everyone is posting their Sunsets, this is what I drove past yesterday. These will be the 2020 vintage.


----------



## sour_grapes

Well, I will bite on sunsets...


----------



## ibglowin

Storm has past. Left 6-10" depending on EL.


----------



## cmason1957

My puppy Dakota decided she wanted to watch Wheel of Fortune with us tonight. Silly dog. Later she was barking at the people clapping their hands.


----------



## crushday

This is one fine magnum...


----------



## sour_grapes

crushday said:


> This is one fine magnum...
> 
> View attachment 58305



Yum. Here is a picture I posted in this thread a long time ago from Dundee:


----------



## mainshipfred

sour_grapes said:


> Yum. Here is a picture I posted in this thread a long time ago from Dundee:
> 
> View attachment 58308



I never thought about it before but there are a lot of the photos on this thread would look great on labels.


----------



## Johnd

Sunrise over Lake Pontchartrain, driving the causeway. Not a bad photo at all considering I took it with an iPhone.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Chuck E

ibglowin said:


>



I see this in Canada, all the time. It always makes me smile to see nature exploit a crack in the environment.


----------



## Merrywine




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Kraffty

I finished cleaning up the 12’ x 12’ entry area of the walkout basement (my new office and art studio) a couple of weeks ago and moved my stuff in. It's a bit sparse right now but I'm sure it'll be completely cluttered up in no time. I used to paint with watercolors about 25 years ago and it’s been on my list of hobbies to pick back up along with golf and woodworking. I’ve been stocking up some basic art supplies over the last couple of weeks and even made my own paper stretcher after remembering that just taping water soaked paper to a board was never that efficient. After a trip to the driving range monday I took a photo of some of my clubs for a first attempt at a painting yesterday. While it’s pretty raggedy and simple I was pleased overall considering 25 years of rust need to be scrubbed off and my skills re-polished.


----------



## ibglowin

Dang, for a 25 year hiatus you got some "mad skills" as the kids would say these days!



Kraffty said:


> While it’s pretty raggedy and simple I was pleased overall considering 25 years of rust need to be scrubbed off and my skills re-polished.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


>




Looks like Photoshop....


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


>




Curiosity got the better of me: https://www.google.com/maps/place/W...305e080cdd9f18e!8m2!3d-9.022974!4d160.1231039


----------



## ibglowin

And yet it is not......

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MS_World_Discoverer



geek said:


> Looks like Photoshop....


----------



## ibglowin

Cool video history:


----------



## jswordy

Sunrise, Lincoln County, TN.


----------



## dralarms

geek said:


> Looks like Photoshop....




It’s not. That’s actually the wreck of the world discover.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


>



A three hour tour...


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Dang, for a 25 year hiatus you got some "mad skills" as the kids would say these days!



When I say 'mad skills', my kids tell me they don't say that anymore. LOL!

But they do still quote Napoleon Dynamite WRT nunchuck skills, bow hunting skills...


----------



## ibglowin

Madrone trees. Guadalupe Mountains National Park, TX


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Madrone trees. Guadalupe Mountains National Park, TX



Nice! Reminded me of something in my photo album (see below). But, when I actually found the pictures, I realized that I ain't no photographer!!


----------



## jswordy

Two sunrise images today taken 2 minutes apart from two different spots on my road in Lincoln County, Tennessee. It was gorgeous!


----------



## crabjoe

Boatboy24 said:


> Spent some more time at the Udvar-Hazy Air and Space Museum today. I don't know why I don't go more often - I love it and it's only 5 minutes from the house.
> 
> View attachment 58160



Is that the place near Dulles Airport? If so, what's the quickest way there from 495 ... Dulles toll road or can I can the airport road to the airport to get there quicker?


----------



## mainshipfred

Toll road to 28 South or 66 to 28 North depending on which way you are coming around the beltway.


----------



## ibglowin

What is this "toll road" of which you speak..... LOL



mainshipfred said:


> Toll road to 28 South or 66 to 28 North depending on which way you are coming around the beltway.


----------



## Boatboy24

crabjoe said:


> Is that the place near Dulles Airport? If so, what's the quickest way there from 495 ... Dulles toll road or can I can the airport road to the airport to get there quicker?



If you take the airport road, you'll have to go into/out of the airport - unless there's major traffic on the toll road, that would probably end up taking longer. From 495, the quickest route is the toll road to 28 South. You could also take 66 to 28 North, but 66 is under major construction now, so the time of day would have a significant impact on your travels. 

On either route, you can use HOV lanes with two or more people in the car.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> What is this "toll road" of which you speak..... LOL



Feels like every new road/lane that's built around here now is a "public/private partnership" that adds capacity with toll lanes. Tolls are determined by the traffic on the non-toll lanes. Higher when things are bad. In other words, price gouging.


----------



## mainshipfred

Certain times during morning rush hour the toll on 66 from the beltway to DC is over $40.00. 

https://www.washingtonpost.com/transportation/2018/09/05/toll-hits-i-lanes-inside-beltway/


----------



## crabjoe

mainshipfred said:


> Certain times during morning rush hour the toll on 66 from the beltway to DC is over $40.00.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/transportation/2018/09/05/toll-hits-i-lanes-inside-beltway/



I know this is off topic, but that's not just price gouging, that elitist. At those rates it's a road built for the rich.


----------



## mainshipfred

If you do decide to come to Udvar-Hazy Air and Space Museum my shop is only a few miles away. If you like you can stop by and do a tasting.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> Certain times during morning rush hour the toll on 66 from the beltway to DC is over $40.00.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/transportation/2018/09/05/toll-hits-i-lanes-inside-beltway/



When we had that light snow a couple weeks back, I heard on the radio that the tolls had risen to over $60! An insane amount to pay for 7 or 8 miles. It's 100% price gouging. But I guess it's OK, since the government is doing it.


----------



## ibglowin

Guess I shouldn't complain. We just got back from a roadtrip to visit Mrs IB's folks in KC, MO. We took the Kansas Turnpike to save some time (no silo towns) and we paid $11 to go 200 miles (each way). This is basically a freeway out in the middle of nowhere. The alternative is to stop every 10 miles for a silo town. A two lane road with a 60MPH speed limit that has a silo town every 10 miles with a stop light and not much else.


----------



## Boatboy24

Halftime at Super Bowl I. My, how things have changed.


----------



## ibglowin

Hey he's (Len Dawson) drinking a Fresca. Ahead of his time for sure!

Colorized version........


----------



## sour_grapes

No wonder the Packer's won!

Woulda been kinda cool to see a rematch this year, but it wasn't even close...


----------



## hounddawg

View media item 4475
Dawg


----------



## sour_grapes

hounddawg said:


> View attachment 58543
> 
> me in wine lab,
> Dawg



I don't know the original source, but that is @djrockinsteve 's avatar.


----------



## hounddawg

sour_grapes said:


> I don't know the original source, but that is @djrockinsteve 's avatar.


dang i did not know that, i got that pic off face book 3 or 4 years ago. it is a cool pick, but had i known i'd never used it,,,


----------



## hounddawg

sour_grapes said:


> I don't know the original source, but that is @djrockinsteve 's avatar.


WELL I'M STILL THE BEST FOOT IN THE MOUTH,,LOL


----------



## sour_grapes

hounddawg said:


> dang i did not know that, i got that pic off face book 3 or 4 years ago. it is a cool pick, but had i known i'd never used it,,,





hounddawg said:


> WELL I'M STILL THE BEST FOOT IN THE MOUTH,,LOL



Well, I don't think that is true, nor do I think you shouldn't have posted it. I doubt @djrockinsteve composed it himself!


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## ibglowin

"Ribeye in the Sky"


----------



## ibglowin

ABQ Sunset.


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> "Ribeye in the Sky"


Never hunted or eaten a Sandhill Crane, wonder if they're any good.......Just doesn't seem like a bird to be hunter or eaten.


----------



## ibglowin

We got served it for an appetizer this past summer at an outdoor get-together. They were bacon wrapped and looked like a bacon wrapped filet. They were cooked on the grill and quite tender and very lean but when we learned what they were I have to admit I felt a bit weird, guilty and had a hard time eating it. They are not endangered in any way and they Winter here in the Bosque del Apache just South of ABQ. They were not bad. Not gamey but they sure had a different texture than beef for sure. 

https://discussions.texasbowhunter.com/forums/showthread.php?t=498586


----------



## Arne

We will be having the cranes passing thru soon. Probably start seeingthem in the next 3 weeks to a month. Sign that spring is on the way. First tho, the geese will come thru. Thousands of them. Great way to start a new season. Arne.


----------



## olusteebus

ibglowin said:


> We got served it for an appetizer this past summer at an outdoor get-together. They were bacon wrapped and looked like a bacon wrapped filet. They were cooked on the grill and quite tender and very lean but when we learned what they were I have to admit I felt a bit weird, guilty and had a hard time eating it. They are not endangered in any way and they Winter here in the Bosque del Apache just South of ABQ. They were not bad. Not gamey but they sure had a different texture than beef for sure.
> 
> https://discussions.texasbowhunter.com/forums/showthread.php?t=498586



I was surprised after doing some research. I would not feel bad about eating them. However, as long as Krogers sell chicken, Ima gonna go wit dat!


----------



## jswordy

This morning when it was just a baby.




The WESTERN sky this morning.


----------



## ibglowin

Taos Sunrise over the Rio Grande Gorge bridge. It's not New and it's not Mexico!


----------



## hounddawg

jswordy said:


> This morning when it was just a baby.
> 
> View attachment 58595
> 
> 
> The WESTERN sky this morning.
> 
> View attachment 58596


that first daybreak, that cross by the fixing to be rising sun is so beautiful ,
so with that being so beautiful , what happened to you? lol


----------



## geek




----------



## ibglowin

Sell now or forever be sorry.....

https://www.cnbc.com/2020/02/04/tesla-could-be-a-pure-speculative-stock-bubble.html


----------



## geek

It could well be a bubble, but that news media is another short seller....BS.
The big car makers had EV commercials in the super bowl, this gives everyone an impression where we're headed in the near future.


----------



## Boatboy24

Thought about jumping in when it dipped below 200 back in early summer. Sure wish I had.


----------



## franc1969

That looks great! I hate the paper with tape business too. Is that aluminum channel as a hold-down?


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Thought about jumping in when it dipped below 200 back in early summer. Sure wish I had.



Last year I told my daughter to jump on the wagon and put some money but she didn’t, today she’s regretting not listening to papi...


----------



## ibglowin

After the Storm. Valles Caldera NP, NM


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> Sell now or forever be sorry.....
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2020/02/04/tesla-could-be-a-pure-speculative-stock-bubble.html



HAHAHA!!! When did they first notice it? I have a friend who bought a bunch at $18 so he's just fine, but its too risky for me. Know your tolerance for risk. I'm doing great without having to worry every night over TSLA.


----------



## ibglowin

Ditto. 




jswordy said:


> I'm doing great without having to worry every night over TSLA.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

Nice full moon tonight!


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


>




Wow, where izzat!?!?


----------



## ibglowin

Well it’s not New and it’s not Mexico......

Shiprock!


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Well it’s not New and it’s not Mexico......
> 
> Shiprock!



That reminds me: I am waaay overdue for a sojourn to the southwest....


----------



## ibglowin

The "Rock" approves!


----------



## sour_grapes

Gotta go back to this meme, then:


----------



## Mary Hedenberg

We really need to build a bigger and sturdier table. This one is starting to bow in the middle from the weight. Have 5 gallons each of an amber and an all grain honey wheat beer my husband is brewing. Plus my 6 gallon black cherry Pinot and my little 1 gallon watermelon strawberry experiment.


----------



## Ike64

Testing some blends with some friends.
Getting ready to ship off to the Winemaker Magazine contest.


----------



## jgmann67

We call him the mad snuggler.


----------



## cmason1957

Sappy post. First picture is or goldendoodle playing with the last blanket my mom made for my wife, prior to passing away in July. My mom was born and grew up in North Dakota and the dogs name is Dakota. The second picture is Dakota forcing our old (15 year old) dog play with her. It's really hard to say no, when your entire head is in the mouth.


----------



## cryofever

My first ever batch of plum!


----------



## Mary Hedenberg

I think my watermelon wine is finally fermenting


----------



## sour_grapes

I like how you roll!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Kraffty

I think I've got to steal that great picture (the plymouth) and try to do a watercolor of it, thanks mike
Mike


----------



## ibglowin

Snow day today!


----------



## jswordy

Cell pix of snow in Baghdad from my Iraqi friend. He says it is the first snow accumulation anyone can remember.


----------



## RocketBee

Pikes Peak, looking southwest last weekend.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

For the life of me I can't figure out how this......






Wins over this.......


----------



## Rocky

ibglowin said:


> For the life of me I can't figure out how this......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wins over this.......



Mike, Have you ever had a Poodle? We have had eight of them over the years between my wife and I and our daughter. I would not even consider having any another breed. In addition to not shedding, they are extremely loving, loyal, intelligent and intuitive. 

They are not being bred with just about every other breed just for the non-shedding. There are a number of breeds that do not shed.


----------



## geek

$5.99 at Costco


----------



## ibglowin

Never have I ever...... LOL

Just never been a fan really (and we do love dogs). The ones I have been around for any length of time have been wound up like a top, never seem to relax, shake constantly like they are nervous or on drugs. As you probably know we have two AKC registered Golden's. No Golden has ever won BIS at Westminster (all the way since it's inception in 1877). So the fact that Daniel won his group was a coup d'etat of sorts and got all Golden Retriever owners very excited. It's probably better anyway that Daniel didn't win. The breed doesn't need anymore pressure on it to produce more. Golden's are ranked #3 in the US for popularity behind the Lab (1) and German Shepard (2). 

There is an old saying that one of the seven signs of the impending apocalypse is that a Golden Retriever wins BIS at Westminster.



Rocky said:


> Mike, Have you ever had a Poodle?


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> Never have I ever...... LOL
> 
> Just never been a fan really (and we do love dogs). The ones I have been around for any length of time have been wound up like a top, never seem to relax, shake constantly like they are nervous or on drugs. As you probably know we have two AKC registered Golden's. No Golden has ever won BIS at Westminster (all the way since it's inception in 1877). So the fact that Daniel won his group was a coup d'etat of sorts and got all Golden Retriever owners very excited. It's probably better anyway that Daniel didn't win. The breed doesn't need anymore pressure on it to produce more. Golden's are ranked #3 in the US for popularity behind the Lab (1) and German Shepard (2).
> 
> There is an old saying that one of the seven signs of the impending apocalypse is that a Golden Retriever wins BIS at Westminster.



Wow, we owned a poodle when I was a kid, and he was a great dog. I have grown up to be a hound man now, but we enjoyed the poodle as kids. They are really ideal for city life in many ways. I could never make the hounds I love do a city life. They like to be out in the open.


----------



## ibglowin

I have only been around the Toy or Miniature models of poodles. Not much time at all around Standard size ones except for passing one on occasion on our daily walkabout with our dogs. 

Shiba must be one amazing example of the "breed standard" because that is what it all boils down to at this level. 



jswordy said:


> Wow, we owned a poodle when I was a kid, and he was a great dog. I have grown up to be a hound man now, but we enjoyed the poodle as kids. They are really ideal for city life in many ways. I could never make the hounds I love do a city life. They like to be out in the open.


----------



## Johnd

I always wonder how those poodles feel about the terrible hairstyles they have to endure, 80's hairdo, poofy balls and naked spots on their legs, poor bastards.............


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> $5.99 at Costco
> 
> View attachment 58697
> 
> View attachment 58698



I think I've seen that at Wegmans. Any good?


----------



## Rocky

Johnd said:


> I always wonder how those poodles feel about the terrible hairstyles they have to endure, 80's hairdo, poofy balls and naked spots on their legs, poor bastards.............



John, I am not a fan of the fancy cuts. All of our Poodles get the "puppy cut" which is the body at about 1/2", face trimmed (no 'stache whether male or female) and feet trimmed up about an inch. Personally, I think those cuts with the pompoms look ridiculous. The Breed started in Germany and was a water fowl hunting dog. I think the fancy cuts can be blamed on the French.


----------



## Rocky

ibglowin said:


> I have only been around the Toy or Miniature models of poodles. Not much time at all around Standard size ones except for passing one on occasion on our daily walkabout with our dogs.
> 
> Shiba must be one amazing example of the "breed standard" because that is what it all boils down to at this level.



We have had 3 miniatures and 5 standards. We currently have two miniatures, Louie and Carlo both males and our daughter has two standards, Belle a black and gorgeous female and Frankie, a giant (90 lbs.) white male. I have to admit that Shiba seemed a little neurotic but I think Poodles have to be at that level. We were all very positive on Daniel and his calm demeanor. He was very impressive.


----------



## ibglowin

The smallest of the birds of prey the American Kestrel. This one (a juvenile) was spotted down in the southwest portion of NM in the Gila area.


----------



## ibglowin

Who says Rocket Scientist have no sense of humor?


----------



## sour_grapes

Looking through some old pix, decided to share this photo of the green-sand beach on the south end of the Big Island (Hawaii).


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

Another one for @Kraffty


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Rocky

ibglowin said:


> Another one for @Kraffty



Whoa, a '50 Ford pick up. Go to it Krafty!


----------



## ibglowin

Another. This one up in Red River, NM.


----------



## jswordy

In my barn...


----------



## Kraffty

jswordy said:


> In my barn...
> 
> View attachment 58835


lets roll it out and take some pics!


----------



## Rocky

jswordy said:


> In my barn...
> 
> View attachment 58835



Jim, looks solid. Is that a '48" or what? What do you plan to do with it? Don't let it sit too long.


----------



## jswordy

Rocky said:


> Jim, looks solid. Is that a '48" or what? What do you plan to do with it? Don't let it sit too long.



It's a 1951 GMC five-window. It has been sitting in a barn for 50 years. My FIL let it sit in his and now it sits in mine. I have too many car projects, some sitting outside. I have a car in my shop building I've been working on for 13 years. No time. Maybe at retirement.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

Durango, CO. Must see area if ever you are in the four corners region. Train still runs every day during the Spring, Summer and Fall months.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Kraffty

We had some close friends visiting near us and they planned to stop in and spend a night, three days later they're on their way home full of great food and sore from laughing. I came across this cool old sign painted on a building while we were out "antiquing" yesterday.
Mike


----------



## Kraffty

And for the truck theme, this was also in the yard.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Kraffty

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 58986


I think that's the winner so far!


----------



## ibglowin

It's been a very good year for skiing in the Southwest. This is our local ski area Pajarito which means "Little Bird" in Spanish.


----------



## geek

Wow, never seen this deal at Costco with the $10 off per package.

Just about $2.85/lb


----------



## ibglowin

That's a good sale even for Costco. Over the past year or so the Prime Brisket at Costco has gone up from $2.99/lb to almost $3.99lb. The demand for Brisket is at an all time high due to all the Pellet Stoves being sold these days. You should pick up a small 12-13lb one for sure. These need trimming so your going to end up with 10-11lbs of meat on the grill when done. You can freeze what you don't eat and serve it at a later date.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> That's a good sale even for Costco. Over the past year or so the Prime Brisket at Costco has gone up from $2.99/lb to almost $3.99lb. The demand for Brisket is at an all time high due to all the Pellet Stoves being sold these days. You should pick up a small 12-13lb one for sure. These need trimming so your going to end up with 10-11lbs of meat on the grill when done. You can freeze what you don't eat and serve it at a later date.



Sale ends Tuesday and the smallest package was over 15lbs.

I will stop by Tuesday but will freeze the whole package for a later cook when the temps are warmer for a long cook.

Hopefully freezing and then thawing it should be fine.


----------



## ibglowin

Thats all I ever do. They are cryovac'd and will easily last 6-9 months in the freezer. If you ask they may have smaller ones in the back.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Dennis Griffith

Ok, here's one the wife shot last week in Key West.


----------



## sour_grapes

Dennis Griffith said:


> Ok, here's one the wife shot last week in Key West.



That is quite a shot! Nice.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

Thank you. She is quite the photographer, but so was her father. I'll post a shot he took for you to gander at.


----------



## Kraffty

There was a "soft focus" request thread on a art/photo site and I put this together for that from a pic Lori took out back a couple of nights ago. 
Mike


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin

You don't have to go very far to attend. Got your VIP tickets yet?



Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 59099


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> You don't have to go very far to attend. Got your VIP tickets yet?



$200 for regular tix and $320 for VIP. That's an expensive wine tasting.


----------



## ibglowin

You can't make great wine unless......



Boatboy24 said:


> $200 for regular tix and $320 for VIP. That's an expensive wine tasting.


----------



## Kraffty

My latest attempt at watercolor, not quite finished but the goal was to practice reflections and highlights and I think they came out pretty good. Just have to put a shrink cap and one of my labels on the bottle.......
Mike


----------



## geek

Kraffty said:


> My latest attempt at watercolor, not quite finished but the goal was to practice reflections and highlights and I think they came out pretty good. Just have to put a shrink cap and one of my labels on the bottle.......
> Mike
> View attachment 59101



Very nice indeed.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Sage

Where is that old mission?


----------



## ibglowin

Our Lady of Guadalupe Church in Sombrio. Sombrio is a collection of town ruins and a cemetery in the Pintada Arroyo, a tributary of the Rio Grande at the bottom of the Milagro Canyon near Pintata, 28 miles west of Santa Rosa, NM USA.



Sage said:


> Where is that old mission?


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Rocky

Somebody should grab those artillery wheels. They would bring some righteous bucks.


----------



## jswordy

Hey Kraffty,

Looks by the door handles to be a 51 like my GMC, but not a 5-window like mine. Good to know what mine might be worth!


----------



## ibglowin

Mrs. IB's hometown.


----------



## Trevor7

Continuing the theme... Mrs T's Home Town - Quito Ecuador


----------



## Boatboy24

Mrs BB's hometown...


----------



## Boatboy24

This Coronavirus thing has officially gotten out of hand.


----------



## geek

Yup, for sure..lol


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Yup, for sure..lol
> 
> View attachment 59192


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## olusteebus

jswordy said:


> Hey Kraffty,
> 
> Looks by the door handles to be a 51 like my GMC, but not a 5-window like mine. Good to know what mine might be worth!
> 
> View attachment 59131




Is that $1,500 or $4,500. For a decent 5 window, I would want more than $4500. I love a 5 window!


----------



## jswordy

olusteebus said:


> Is that $1,500 or $4,500. For a decent 5 window, I would want more than $4500. I love a 5 window!



I read it as $7,500.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

Looks like $7500 to me too.


----------



## dralarms

Definitely 7500


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

The Sun will come out tomorrow.........


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

Something for St. Pats Day.


----------



## gorillla68

Southern California about a month ago...


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Kraffty

@ibglowin I love the black and white windows, I took this one up above us in Jerome. The building attached and to the right is still an operational candy and popcorn shop. 
Mike


----------



## Kraffty

Saw this on TV this morning on a commercial for Gila Bend Resort and Casino. All the resorts have been closed down this week but I guess the Ads were paid for and scheduled in advance. Same is true for Toilet paper ads that are still running. I think these guys saw into the future........


Mike


----------



## ibglowin

Completely agree. Somethings just don't translate as well in color.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Kraffty

I usually just hit "like" on the neat pics but that sand dune one is a "WOW",
cool,
Mike


----------



## ibglowin

Not mine but definitely Nuevo Mexico. White Sands, NP.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


>



The only safe place on Earth...


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> The only safe place on Earth...



Well, I do have a friend in Antarctica right now. No coronavirus on that continent yet. (AFAIK!)


----------



## olusteebus

I suppose it was over a little piece of tail. Don't know for sure but it often is.


----------



## cmason1957

olusteebus said:


> View attachment 59378
> I suppose it was over a little piece of tail. Don't know for sure but it often is.



Something about that picture seems off. I'm probably wrong, but I would have expected the head to be offset at least a little bit from the body and a whole bunch more grisly. I think it's the corona's talking. oh wait, I don't drink that stuff, it's bad for you.


----------



## Boatboy24

cmason1957 said:


> Something about that picture seems off. I'm probably wrong, but I would have expected the head to be offset at least a little bit from the body and a whole bunch more grisly. I think it's the corona's talking. oh wait, I don't drink that stuff, it's bad for you.



Was thinking the same. Would expect a bit of a mess. Then again, maybe the weight/pressure made a clean cut.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


>




Am I the only one who spotted the UFO?


----------



## cmason1957

Boatboy24 said:


> Am I the only one who spotted the UFO?
> 
> View attachment 59383



Or the street light, hard to tell which it really is. I'd go with UFO also, probably. Got corona's in my eyes.


----------



## sour_grapes

cmason1957 said:


> Or the street light, hard to tell which it really is. I'd go with UFO also, probably. Got corona's in my eyes.



Definitely an Unidentified Fluorescent Object!


----------



## ibglowin

While that shot is technically from Las Cruces, NM. Roswell, NM is only 184.7 miles away and can probably be reached in only a few seconds by the right type of craft.......



Boatboy24 said:


> Am I the only one who spotted the UFO?


----------



## Kraffty

Sunset a couple of nights ago after a couple days of rain.


Mike


----------



## Rocky

olusteebus said:


> View attachment 59378
> I suppose it was over a little piece of tail. Don't know for sure but it often is.



I think it is either posed or photo-shopped for two reasons. First, I think the vortex of the passing train would have at least moved the head and second, there is no "gore" on the tracks and ties.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

Are those mountain wildflowers from 2020? If so, you are KILLING me. I saw the bare beginnings of crocuses poking their stems out and was overjoyed. (And if not, hey, look what we get to look forward, to, eh?)


----------



## ibglowin

Those are from this year. We have had some amazing Pacific moisture over us the last few weeks and our thanks to @Kraffty for sharing the wealth and passing some our way! The flowers are all from the southern part of the state. Much warmer south of I40 for sure. We have gotten over an inch of rain this past week here in the North. Very good news as this will help with drought and fire prevention. 

Spring is our absolute worst time for forest fires with lots of wind and higher temps this time of year. Usually very dry conditions exist most years.



sour_grapes said:


> Are those mountain wildflowers from 2020? If so, you are KILLING me. I saw the bare beginnings of crocuses poking their stems out and was overjoyed. (And if not, hey, look what we get to look forward, to, eh?)


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Those are from this year. We have had some amazing Pacific moisture over us the last few weeks and our thanks to @Kraffty for sharing the wealth and passing some our way! The flowers are all from the southern part of the state. Much warmer south of I40 for sure. We have gotten over an inch of rain this past week here in the North. Very good news as this will help with drought and fire prevention.
> 
> Spring is our absolute worst time for forest fires with lots of wind and higher temps this time of year. Usually very dry conditions exist most years.



I see. That is great news.

Whenever I look at climate west of the Rockies (i.e., when scouting for retirement/snowbird locations!  ), I always get muddled messages from NM (which, believe it or not, we have looked at seriously). The damn high altitude throws everything loopy! 

You have referred to the NM banana belt. Where would you say that includes (roughly)?


----------



## geek

Just went for a walk around my neck of the woods, beautiful sunset..!!

And of course Coco wanted to go [emoji4]


----------



## ibglowin

This is probably much more than what you wanted to hear but I will put this out there to share.

It takes the body several weeks to adjust to high altitude and we are considerably higher in EL than Denver but nobody seems to brag about it much really. Baking takes some adjustments! Los Alamos has an EL of just over 7300ft. We live in what I jokingly like to refer as the "banana belt" of White Rock (8 miles down "the hill" from Los Alamos) which was a construction camp originally when it popped up way back in late 40's. It was abandoned sometime after that and transferred to the County in the early 60's for housing development as they were running out of land to build houses on already due to many factors like topography and the fact that all the land around was either owned by the DOE, the US forrest service, the native pueblos etc. Land land everywhere but not a lot to be had to build on has always been a huge problem. Property prices have always been high due to this but the last year or two they have completely skyrocketed due to the fact that the Lab's budget has been increased by as much as 30-50% in some areas. The lab is set to hire ~1000 - 1500 people this year and there is no place to house them all. Makes being retired and not having a mortgage tempting to say the least.

White Rock is like a small subdivision in any other town (sorta). Population 5700. We are 1000ft lower in EL than Los Alamos. You wouldn't think that would make much difference but it does in the southern tip of the Rockies. We are always 3-5 degrees warmer for afternoon highs. We get less rainfall in the monsoon season and the growing season is usually longer and we have more sunshine to boot in the Summer. It's easier to garden here than "up in town". The only gotcha is we are actually colder in the AM than uptown. Cold air falls and settles in the morning so we are usually 3-4 degrees colder most mornings in the Winter. Late frost can bite you in the buttocks and we can't safely plant until Mothers Day usually. But we warm up faster as soon as the sun comes up.

We have a fairly low State income tax and very low property taxes and gas taxes. NM does tax SS as well as pensions and usually doesn't come up on the list of best places to retire in any of those online articles due to that. This is a poor state, one of the poorest for sure. We are up there with MS and WVA. If it wasn't for the National Labs both in LA and ABQ it would be even worse. We do however live in one of the safest Cities/Counties in the US. But, if you leave and go say to ABQ you kinda take your chances a bit. If you are moving across the country and happen to make the mistake of stopping in ABQ with your UHaul for the night at a hotel/motel you will more than likely wake up to find your van/trailer missing as well as all your stuff. Very high crime rate. Mostly due to drugs. On the other extreme, here in Los Alamos, we are able to leave our windows open in the Summer and sleep safely at night. We are able to leave them open and go on vacation and not be broken into. We are quite isolated and have an excellent police force that is very visible. If we were to move out of LA and say to ABQ or Las Cruces (warmer climes) I would not live anywhere but a gated subdivision. We are kinda in a "Leave it to Beaver" time warp here. Always has been I think.

We look at AZ as a possibility if we were to ever get out of Dodge as they say. They are a much friendlier State as far as taxing SS and pensions and no state income tax. But I have this theory that if you don't have a state income tax or tax SS or pensions your are probably taxed out the wazzu on your property taxes and or gas taxes etc. IOW the State gets their $$$ one way or another. You just have to decide how and who you want to pay it to!



sour_grapes said:


> I see. That is great news.
> 
> Whenever I look at climate west of the Rockies (i.e., when scouting for retirement/snowbird locations!  ), I always get muddled messages from NM (which, believe it or not, we have looked at seriously). The damn high altitude throws everything loopy!
> 
> You have referred to the NM banana belt. Where would you say that includes (roughly)?


----------



## geek

Mike, all that low taxes in NM sounds like music to my ears!!


----------



## ibglowin

Plenty of sunshine to charge your Tesla Varis! But we are one of those States (like TX) that has blocked the sale of Tesla's because of the sales model. There are quite a few here in town but I have no idea what they have to do if they require warranty service!



geek said:


> Mike, all that low taxes in NM sounds like music to my ears!!


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> This is probably much more than what you wanted to hear but I will put this out there to share.



Thank you for all that info. For your sake, I hope that was a cut-and-paste, i.e., I hope it was not too much work, but I thank you in any event.

Altitude is a bit funny in my family. I don't mind it a bit -- I feel invigorated when hiking above 10k feet. My wife, on the other hand, has a very low tolerance, and feels _very_ debilitated at altitude (fatigue, nausea...). However, we both think she could acclimate with time. Perhaps this is obvious, but our hiking experiences to date have NOT lasted weeks!

Who knows? A friend had us looking in Durango, but then we all started drifting (mentally) southwest. Hard to know where to stop!


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Plenty of sunshine to charge your Tesla Varis! But we are one of those States (like TX) that has blocked the sale of Tesla's because of the sales model. There are quite a few here in town but I have no idea what they have to do if they require warranty service!



In CT Tesla also has that sales restriction but we have a service center and now display/showroom location. All CT residents that have a Tesla (and there are a LOT) basically pickup the car in NY, NJ or MA when buying their car.
NM may not have a service center, not sure, but Tesla has mobile guys that perform lots of different repairs at the owner's home too.


----------



## Kraffty

@sour_grapes it sounds like you’d have a couple of hosts to visit whenever you make your next scouting trip out this way. Our offer to hang out still stands, once we’re past this shut down, of course. 

Great write up on NM Mike. 

mike


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> This is probably much more than what you wanted to hear but I will put this out there to share.
> 
> It takes the body several weeks to adjust to high altitude and we are considerably higher in EL than Denver but nobody seems to brag about it much really. Baking takes some adjustments! Los Alamos has an EL of just over 7300ft. We live in what I jokingly like to refer as the "banana belt" of White Rock (8 miles down "the hill" from Los Alamos) which was a construction camp originally when it popped up way back in late 40's. It was abandoned sometime after that and transferred to the County in the early 60's for housing development as they were running out of land to build houses on already due to many factors like topography and the fact that all the land around was either owned by the DOE, the US forrest service, the native pueblos etc. Land land everywhere but not a lot to be had to build on has always been a huge problem. Property prices have always been high due to this but the last year or two they have completely skyrocketed due to the fact that the Lab's budget has been increased by as much as 30-50% in some areas. The lab is set to hire ~1000 - 1500 people this year and there is no place to house them all. Makes being retired and not having a mortgage tempting to say the least.
> 
> White Rock is like a small subdivision in any other town (sorta). Population 5700. We are 1000ft lower in EL than Los Alamos. You wouldn't think that would make much difference but it does in the southern tip of the Rockies. We are always 3-5 degrees warmer for afternoon highs. We get less rainfall in the monsoon season and the growing season is usually longer and we have more sunshine to boot in the Summer. It's easier to garden here than "up in town". The only gotcha is we are actually colder in the AM than uptown. Cold air falls and settles in the morning so we are usually 3-4 degrees colder most mornings in the Winter. Late frost can bite you in the buttocks and we can't safely plant until Mothers Day usually. But we warm up faster as soon as the sun comes up.
> 
> We have a fairly low State income tax and very low property taxes and gas taxes. NM does tax SS as well as pensions and usually doesn't come up on the list of best places to retire in any of those online articles due to that. This is a poor state, one of the poorest for sure. We are up there with MS and WVA. If it wasn't for the National Labs both in LA and ABQ it would be even worse. We do however live in one of the safest Cities/Counties in the US. But, if you leave and go say to ABQ you kinda take your chances a bit. If you are moving across the country and happen to make the mistake of stopping in ABQ with your UHaul for the night at a hotel/motel you will more than likely wake up to find your van/trailer missing as well as all your stuff. Very high crime rate. Mostly due to drugs. On the other extreme, here in Los Alamos, we are able to leave our windows open in the Summer and sleep safely at night. We are able to leave them open and go on vacation and not be broken into. We are quite isolated and have an excellent police force that is very visible. If we were to move out of LA and say to ABQ or Las Cruces (warmer climes) I would not live anywhere but a gated subdivision. We are kinda in a "Leave it to Beaver" time warp here. Always has been I think.
> 
> We look at AZ as a possibility if we were to ever get out of Dodge as they say. They are a much friendlier State as far as taxing SS and pensions and no state income tax. But I have this theory that if you don't have a state income tax or tax SS or pensions your are probably taxed out the wazzu on your property taxes and or gas taxes etc. IOW the State gets their $$$ one way or another. You just have to decide how and who you want to pay it to!



Good writeup.


----------



## olusteebus

ibglowin said:


>


Wow, did you see that snake?


----------



## bkisel

olusteebus said:


> Wow, did you see that snake?


I think I see it. Maybe after you get some responses you can say where in the photo to look?


----------



## Dennis Griffith

Looks like it could be tail shaker, but I'm not familiar with the markings in that part of the country. Picture is not clear enough, but that is the right terrain. Did you see the snake when you shot it Mike?


----------



## ibglowin

Unfortunately that was not my shot. Just a collection from around the southern portion of New Mexico after our recent rains.

I still can't see the snake! LOL



Dennis Griffith said:


> Did you see the snake when you shot it Mike?


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Dennis Griffith

In the red circle..


----------



## sour_grapes

But can you find the man in the coffee beans?


----------



## ibglowin

Yep! Easier than the snake that I think was actually a rock! LOL



sour_grapes said:


> But can you find the man in the coffee beans?


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ceeaton

Mike, looks like a good opportunity to repave the roads and not piss a bunch of people off, incredible...


----------



## olusteebus

olusteebus said:


> Wow, did you see that snake?



I didn't either!


----------



## olusteebus

I'm sorry. Got too much time on my hands!


----------



## sour_grapes

olusteebus said:


> I'm sorry. Got too much time on my hands!



That is kinda funny!  Took me a minute to recognize that it was you who called the snake out originally.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

Me and my co-driver.




Did we suffer an upgrade? Controls seem to have changed (or my mental state).


----------



## ibglowin

"It was the best of times, it was the worst of times, it was the age of wisdom, it was the age of foolishness, it was the epoch of belief, it was the epoch of incredulity, it was the season of light, it was the season of darkness, it was the spring of hope, it was the winter of despair.” 

-- Charles Dickens, from the Tale of two Cities


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

More poppies from way down South. Deming, NM.


----------



## sour_grapes

My neighbor's lawn had some crocuses!!


----------



## JohnT

Been keeping busy doing some woodworking. made a drop-leaf coffee table and a tv stand. I am limited in what I can do since all I have is a portable table saw and a chop saw.


----------



## Ron0126

Very nice JohnT!
I've been working on a buffet for the dining room:


----------



## Boatboy24

There is some talent on this forum!


----------



## geek

The beauty


----------



## ibglowin

Don't forget to press "full size"


geek said:


> The beauty


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## geek

Trying to test again Safari from iPhone and I get a message that the uploaded file is too large, this is why I like the app because it resizes the image for you.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Don't forget to press "full size"



Where?


----------



## geek




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ceeaton

I've been sitting at my "spot" just inside the garage surrounded by my trusty grills and finally today, after a full week of working at home, I looked up and saw my 20+ year old magnolia grandiflora showing some grandiflora. Mind you it was just starting to bloom when we had a hard freeze of 28*F, has endured rain and wind the last few weeks and it still looks this good. During a normal bloom you can't see the structure behind the flowers, but this is still pretty good in my opinion. As a wise man said, "I'll drink to that!".


----------



## Sage

Got some new SS pans had to try them out.

Looks like this


----------



## olusteebus

geek said:


> View attachment 59559


don't worry about it.


----------



## JohnT

Ron0126 said:


> Very nice JohnT!
> I've been working on a buffet for the dining room:



WOW! how long did that take you?


----------



## Ron0126

JohnT said:


> WOW! how long did that take you?


Thanks John. It took about 4 weekends.


----------



## Kraffty

so there are some worse places to be quarantined in. Grilling some chops for dinner in a bit
Mike


----------



## Boatboy24

Kraffty said:


> View attachment 59620
> 
> so there are some worse places to be quarantined in. Grilling some chops for dinner in a bit
> Mike




Laughing at myself. I had scrolled down so I only saw the top third of the pic. I thought "Oh no, looks like there's a fire nearby.". Sure enough, I was right.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

I know this isn't artistic by any stretch, but it is still a beauty to me. We acquired this boat from a broker in NJ and it was just delivered, so I'm dividing my time between the vineyard and the boat (currently).


----------



## Dennis Griffith

Talk about a back seat driver. My dog is always happiest when telling me how to drive!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 59646



That looks like part of an ancient skeleton!


----------



## ibglowin

Those are the Bisti Badlands area of NM. Looks strikingly similar to Goblin Valley State Park in Utah where they filmed a scene from the movie Galaxy Quest back in 1999.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 59692



Your dog looks different for some reason - new camera?


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Your dog looks different for some reason - new camera?




LOL...


----------



## geek




----------



## geek

Empanadas


----------



## ibglowin

Empanadas de ?



geek said:


> Empanadas


----------



## geek

Bacalao


----------



## ibglowin

Must be a DR comfort food! 



geek said:


> Bacalao


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Must be a DR comfort food!



You never ate cod fish, sounds like it.


----------



## ibglowin

Not in a "Fried Pie" nope! 



geek said:


> You never ate cod fish, sounds like it.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Not in a "Fried Pie" nope!



Me either, first time and it was a charm


----------



## bkisel

geek said:


> Empanadas


Looks very similar to the Polish Perogies that were a real treat that Mom, Grandmothers and Aunts would make on a regular basis.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ceeaton

Is that a wild form of lavender? I've got two year old seeds and can't get a-one-of-them to sprout. My wife loves it, and when she's happy I'm happy.


----------



## ibglowin

That is the Purple Adobe Lavender Farm in Abiquiu about an hour north of me. Looks like it might be for sale if you’re interested! 



Organicaly Grown Lavender Farm for Sale


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> That is the Purple Adobe Lavender Farm in Abiquiu about an hour north of me. Looks like it might be for sale if you’re interested!
> 
> 
> 
> Organicaly Grown Lavender Farm for Sale


Ooooh! I could score some points with that!


----------



## CubeDweller

Western NC. Our second home, to be our only home in a few years once I retire. This was taken on the last day we were there, mid-March. We are pacing back and forth in the condo in Atlanta for the time being.


----------



## ibglowin

ABQ rush hour traffic April 6, 2020.....


----------



## Kraffty

If there were places to go we could get there fast.
Mike


----------



## ibglowin

Last nights supermoon taken about .5mi from my house. We call that "the claw". It's supposed to be art. LOL


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Dennis Griffith

Ok, I'll post a couple of my wife's bird pics.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

And a bee pic.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

My town.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Dennis Griffith

At first I thought 'fault line', but then the curving nature of this says 'river'.


----------



## ibglowin

Rio grande gorge about 70 mins North of me.






Dennis Griffith said:


> At first I thought 'fault line', but then the curving nature of this says 'river'.


----------



## Kraffty

I've been trying to get a pic of this bird for a couple of weeks and he finally sat still for a minute yesterday afternoon and I "caught" him. I'm not a bird person, anyone know what he is, Cardinal maybe?
Mike


----------



## ibglowin

Yep male Cardinal. Don't see them here in NM. Love the song. Can hear it in my head even now from growing up in TX. If you ever watch the Masters golf tournament you can hear them all the time in the background. 



Kraffty said:


> I've been trying to get a pic of this bird for a couple of weeks and he finally sat still for a minute yesterday afternoon and I "caught" him. I'm not a bird person, anyone know what he is, Cardinal maybe?
> Mike


----------



## Manny FRIAS

That is an awesome pic. They are a very skittish bird. I usually don't see them at my feeder till very late in the day, but never for very long. Cardinals up here in Ontario are a deeper red colour, maybe bc the cooler temps? lol.

M


----------



## bstnh1

For some reason, this year I have had several cardinals at my feeder every day all winter and now well into the spring. In the past, I was lucky to see maybe one every few years for a day or two. Nothing fancy in the feeder - just the same old black oil sunflower seed I've been using for years.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

They actually grow on trees here. Best time to harvest, late winter, early spring.


----------



## Manny FRIAS

yes they do seem to grow on trees there, that is quite a sight.

M


----------



## ibglowin

Social distancing this Holy season in NM.


----------



## sour_grapes

Manny FRIAS said:


> That is an awesome pic. They are a very skittish bird. I usually don't see them at my feeder till very late in the day, but never for very long. Cardinals up here in Ontario are a deeper red colour, maybe bc the cooler temps? lol.



Nice picture, Mike!

I agree with Manny that cardinals I see are a deeper red than in that picture. I just found out that they get their pigmentation from what they eat (carotenoids). So maybe their diet is sufficiently different in AZ?


----------



## dralarms

Anyone identify this? I’m suspecting it’s a yellow jacket. Just hoping its The dang queen lol


----------



## sour_grapes

dralarms said:


> Anyone identify this? I’m suspecting it’s a yellow jacket. Just hoping its The dang queen lol



Sure looks like a yellowjacket to me. Are they not common where you are? I thought they were ubiquitous.


----------



## dralarms

sour_grapes said:


> Sure looks like a yellowjacket to me. Are they not common where you are? I thought they were ubiquitous.


I’ve been attacked by them before but they were a lot smaller. That’s why I was hoping this was the queen cause without her the hive will die.


----------



## sour_grapes

dralarms said:


> I’ve been attacked by them before but they were a lot smaller. That’s why I was hoping this was the queen cause without her the hive will die.



I see. I didn't know the size.

You may be right! yellowjackets and hornets - Vespula - Dolichovespula


----------



## dralarms

sour_grapes said:


> I see. I didn't know the size.
> 
> You may be right! yellowjackets and hornets - Vespula - Dolichovespula


Yep. That sure looks like the queen from your reference.


----------



## Rocky

Dennis Griffith said:


> They actually grow on trees here. Best time to harvest, late winter, early spring.
> 
> View attachment 60061


Wow! Five pairs of these beautiful birds. It is our state bird here in Ohio (and six other states!) We have two pairs that nest in our Norway spruces and have been with us for a couple years. I feed them sunflower seeds and crushed corn and the will eat the songbird mix, too.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

We are in Ohio as well. We have several Norway spruce (at least the ones left that the deer haven't destroyed) and the birds seem to like those. We also have some Colorado Blue spruce that I'm slowly removing as they get canker. We do have an abundance of birds here, everything from turkey and smaller, so we get a daily show out the sun room windows. Did you know that turkeys like grapes??


----------



## reeflections

Here in the Missouri Ozarks, we had our first hummer of the year yesterday. I shot this one last year.


----------



## bkisel

Kraffty said:


> I've been trying to get a pic of this bird for a couple of weeks and he finally sat still for a minute yesterday afternoon and I "caught" him. I'm not a bird person, anyone know what he is, Cardinal maybe?
> Mike



Nice composition. What camera and lens/settings did you use?


----------



## bkisel

reeflections said:


> Here in the Missouri Ozarks, we had our first hummer of the year yesterday. I shot this one last year.



Same post for you if I may... Nice composition. What camera and lens/settings did you use?


----------



## Dennis Griffith

Tell them to hang out there for a while as it's still too chilly for them here.


----------



## cmason1957

Here in Missouri, we are quite used to seeing Cardinals in large numbers all the time, quite often 9 of them at a time. Usually see them at least 162 times a year.


----------



## reeflections

bkisel said:


> Same post for you if I may... Nice composition. What camera and lens/settings did you use?


 Thanks. Nikon d810 w/200mm lens - ISO250, 1/1600, f5.6


----------



## reeflections

cmason1957 said:


> Here in Missouri, we are quite used to seeing Cardinals in large numbers all the time, quite often 9 of them at a time. Usually see them at least 162 times a year.



Interesting. The part of MO I'm in we see them at least 167 times a year.


----------



## cmason1957

reeflections said:


> Interesting. The part of MO I'm in we see them at least 167 times a year.



I wasn't counting PostSeason. Which is almost a given.


----------



## sour_grapes

cmason1957 said:


> I wasn't counting PostSeason. Which is almost a given.



Okay, I had to admit your clever joke went over my head the first time!


----------



## Boatboy24

reeflections said:


> Here in the Missouri Ozarks, we had our first hummer of the year yesterday. I shot this one last year.View attachment 60089




Holy shutter speed, Batman!


----------



## Kraffty

I was out front taking a snap shot of my Agave Bloom and noticed a couple of spots in the side of my Ocotillo that I could reach into without too much danger of getting stabbed going in or coming out. This is from the inside looking up at the approx. 18' tall Ocotillo. It did grab my sleeve on the way out but drew no blood.


Mike


----------



## ibglowin

Folks down in ABQ trying hard to keep the fruit trees from being wiped out for the year. We got down to 22F this morning in Los.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

That'll work. It hit 20 here last night, which means I took a hit in my orchard.


----------



## ibglowin

Morning fog on the Rio this past week.


----------



## Ron0126

Sunset over Logan Martin Lake


----------



## ibglowin

The Vents near Jemez, NM. NM was a very active volcanic area once upon a time!


----------



## Dennis Griffith

I have those here, but I put posts in them to seal them up 

That looks like a fun ride..


----------



## cmason1957

Dennis Griffith said:


> I have those here, but I put posts in them to seal them up
> 
> That looks like a fun ride..



You would have to put either one heck of a big post and/or one heck of a lot of concrete into one of those to seal it up and I wouldn't want to be around if and when it decides to blow.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

cmason1957 said:


> You would have to put either one heck of a big post and/or one heck of a lot of concrete into one of those to seal it up and I wouldn't want to be around if and when it decides to blow.



It just reminded me of a freshly dug post hole and the dirt that builds up around the hole (no hand digging, if I can help it).


----------



## Kraffty

This is not a meme but from todays USA Today. All they've really done is add the virus to the long list of reasons they say we shouldn't drink.
If you're not exposed you still can't get it so in the words of the great George Thorogood...

*..You know when I drink alone, I prefer to be by myself.....*


----------



## mainshipfred

Kraffty said:


> This is not a meme but from todays USA Today. All they've really done is add the virus to the long list of reasons they say we shouldn't drink.
> If you're not exposed you still can't get it so in the words of the great George Thorogood...
> 
> *..You know when I drink alone, I prefer to be by myself.....*
> View attachment 60214



You got to be kidding me.


----------



## ibglowin

Well now they are spoiling all the fun of being quarantined........


----------



## Dennis Griffith

Do they say why? I like explanations in this day and age.


----------



## Boatboy24

Drinking alcohol increases the risk of many things. So does leaving your house.


----------



## Boatboy24

Don't know if this'll come through or not. An enjoyable video I saw on Facebook.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

Works for me. At least I know where to find corks. I still can't locate any bacon seeds yet.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## geek

Nice unit


----------



## geek




----------



## ibglowin

Cooper's Hawk = 1
White Wing Dove = 0


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Cooper's Hawk = 1
> White Wing Dove = 0
> 
> View attachment 60281



Stevie Nicks would be very disappointed.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 60305



Great pic.

I watched a movie last night set in NM called "Off the Menu." The premise was cute, the NM scenery was great, but the movie was absolute dreck. A bad plot, but at least it was poorly acted! Oh, well, I enjoyed the pulchritudinous countenance and physiology of the romantic lead.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Great pic.
> 
> I watched a movie last night set in NM called "Off the Menu." The premise was cute, the NM scenery was great, but the movie was absolute dreck. A bad plot, but at least it was poorly acted! Oh, well, I enjoyed the pulchritudinous countenance and physiology of the romantic lead.



And the verbosity of the reviews? LOL!


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> Great pic.
> 
> I watched a movie last night set in NM called "Off the Menu." The premise was cute, the NM scenery was great, but the movie was absolute dreck. A bad plot, but at least it was poorly acted! Oh, well, I enjoyed the pulchritudinous countenance and physiology of the romantic lead.



That brings a good question, is there a forum thread for "What movie are you watching?" LOL


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> That brings a good question, is there a forum thread for "What movie are you watching?" LOL



That'd be a busy thread these days.


----------



## ibglowin

Filled with lots of Tigers more than likely!


----------



## ibglowin

@sour_grapes I will have to check that one out. That plot line has been used and abused so many times....... Perhaps the scenery and food images are enough to propel the audience through to the (all too predictable) ending.

Vince Gilligan the EP of Breaking Bad and Better Call Saul has really had some (NM) eye candy over the years. If you like scripted drama (that pulls you in slowly but surely) I highly recommend either of those those to binge watch.


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> That brings a good question, is there a forum thread for "What movie are you watching?" LOL



You do know that _anyone_ can start a thread, right?


----------



## adiochiro3

My wife identified this morning's visitor as a Rufous Hummingbird...


----------



## ibglowin

We have several species here in northern NM including the neighborhood "bully" of Hummers aka the Rufous. They will not share the feeder with any other Hummer and will run them off constantly.


----------



## Kraffty

Milky Way from our driveway at 3:00 this morning. I got a couple of decent shots then knocked the camera just slightly out of focus and the next 15 or 20 shots sucked. Have a new shorter lens arriving today or tomorrow and may get up early and try again. Eos Rebel XT 18mm, f3.5, 1600 ISO at 30 secs for the Camera guys in the group.



Mike


----------



## ibglowin

My old hometown would have held their version of Mardi Gras this entire week with the Fiesta River Parade this weekend. All of Fiesta has been canceled and rescheduled for November (perhaps).


----------



## ibglowin

The last pic is of that "That Little Ol' Band from Texas"


----------



## geek

For some reason sometimes I think San Antonio looks too crowded? (if you lived in SA)


----------



## ibglowin

San Antonio is the 7th largest City in the US (by population).



geek said:


> For some reason sometimes I think San Antonio looks too crowded? (if you lived in SA)


----------



## Boatboy24

One business trip to SA in my lifetime so far. But I managed to spend a rather memorable evening on the riverwalk. Good times.


----------



## Kraffty

@ibglowin man that looks like a fun weekend


----------



## ibglowin

They have lots of things going on the whole week. From NIOSA (Night In Old San Antonio) to the Fiesta Oyster Bake. Daytime parades, night time river parades. As long as you don't go there from about now (April) through October it can be nice or it can be a sauna. Growing up I didn't know any better. I thought it was normal to be dripping in sweat anytime you went outside after 5 mins even doing nothing. I know better now. LOL



Kraffty said:


> @ibglowin man that looks like a fun weekend


----------



## vineyarddog

Found this happy little typo today. Those poor yeasts!


----------



## Kraffty

vineyarddog has been locked down way way way too long. proof reading yeast packets. I can see it now " Honey.... HONEY... look at this! can you believe no one catches this stuff!" his wife's eyes rolling back......
Mike


----------



## sour_grapes

vineyarddog said:


> Found this happy little typo today. Those poor yeasts!



That is okay, they made up for it later on in the French part!


----------



## Dennis Griffith

Yeasts of burden?? Where's PETY when you need them? Sorry, I couldn't help myself as I haven't had a full cup of coffee yet.


----------



## Kraffty

Happy Friday Everyone, Got a new wide angle lens, Beat the sunrise, and have the pic to prove it. Even kept in in focus today.


Mike


----------



## Boatboy24

Current situation - glass of Touriga Nacional in hand.


----------



## Kraffty

Boatboy24 said:


> Current situation - glass of Touriga Nacional in hand.
> I love all the windows.... wine is cool and all but those windows......
> Mike
> 
> View attachment 60421


----------



## Johnd

Picked the first of our veggies from the garden today. Easily, the best crop of squash we’ve ever had, this is probably 1/6 of the squash that are on the plants right now.


----------



## dralarms

Johnd said:


> Picked the first of our veggies from the garden today. Easily, the best crop of squash we’ve ever had, this is probably 1/6 of the squash that are on the plants right now.
> View attachment 60429


Those are pretty. Wished I could grow stuff like that here but we have more rocks than dirt.


----------



## Johnd

dralarms said:


> Those are pretty. Wished I could grow stuff like that here but we have more rocks than dirt.



Build a raised bed on top that stuff. 2”x12” framed area, start with a little dirt and create a compost area, it’ll be full of rich growing medium in no time! Hopefully, you won’t have near the pest problems that we do.


----------



## mainshipfred

Just finished building a raised bed yesterday. In my area it's not recommended to plant until the end of April so I'm way behind you. The bed is only 3 x 13 so I'll just be doing tomatoes and peppers.


----------



## Johnd

mainshipfred said:


> Just finished building a raised bed yesterday. In my area it's not recommended to plant until the end of April so I'm way behind you. The bed is only 3 x 13 so I'll just be doing tomatoes and peppers.


Normally, I don’t plant until the end of March / early April, but our weather pattern has been pretty warm down here this year, so I took a chance that we wouldn’t have a late cold snap, fortunately, it paid off. Boatloads of squash, zucchini starting to come in, cucumbers and tomatoes just starting to grow, looking like a good year for us. Hope yours do well also!!


----------



## dralarms

Johnd said:


> Build a raised bed on top that stuff. 2”x12” framed area, start with a little dirt and create a compost area, it’ll be full of rich growing medium in no time! Hopefully, you won’t have near the pest problems that we do.


I killed 5 tree rats trying to get my pears yesterday


----------



## geek

Johnd said:


> Picked the first of our veggies from the garden today. Easily, the best crop of squash we’ve ever had, this is probably 1/6 of the squash that are on the plants right now.
> View attachment 60429




They look real nice.!


----------



## bstnh1

Johnd said:


> Picked the first of our veggies from the garden today. Easily, the best crop of squash we’ve ever had, this is probably 1/6 of the squash that are on the plants right now.
> 
> We're just a wee bit behind you here in New Hampshire. If we're lucky, we might have one or two by the 4th of July! Tomatoes in mid-August! lol


----------



## Kraffty

Another "too pretty sunset" not to post.


----------



## Encino Stan

ibglowin said:


> My old hometown would have held their version of Mardi Gras this entire week with the Fiesta River Parade this weekend. All of Fiesta has been canceled and *rescheduled for November (perhaps)*.



Fiesta 2020 has been scheduled for November 5-15.

It is a pretty big deal. Ongoing since 1891. Now has millions of people participating in hundreds of events with a economic impact over $300 million dollars in sales.


----------



## Boatboy24

My sister got another Golden last week. The first one seems to be taking to him quite well.


----------



## reeflections

Baltimore Orioles migrate thru our neck of the woods this time of year. We feed 'em sugar water, oranges and grape jelly in this feeder my wife made.


----------



## Boatboy24

reeflections said:


> Baltimore Orioles migrate thru our neck of the woods this time of year. We feed 'em sugar water, oranges and grape jelly in this feeder my wife made. View attachment 60488




Great shot! Nice bokeh!


----------



## cmason1957

Boatboy24 said:


> My sister got another Golden last week. The first one seems to be taking to him quite well.
> 
> View attachment 60475


Golden's are so good with puppies. They just love them. My goldendoodle puppy has fun chatting and playing with the half brother of my last Golden who lives up the street from me.


----------



## ibglowin

Rebirth.


----------



## reeflections

ibglowin said:


> Rebirth.
> 
> View attachment 60492


Beautiful. Nice composition


----------



## geek

cmason1957 said:


> Golden's are so good with puppies. They just love them. My goldendoodle puppy has fun chatting and playing with the half brother of my last Golden who lives up the street from me.



If they didn't shed so much....great dog hands down.

For the time being I keep my little demon silky terrier, small dog but big barking mouth... LOL
Shedding is minimal.


----------



## ibglowin

We were both more than a little panicked the first week we brought Ellie home. Gus was like 7 months old and still a big puppy himself but after a few days it became clear Gus was just a Golden Gentle Giant and a great big brother to Ellie.






cmason1957 said:


> Golden's are so good with puppies. They just love them. My goldendoodle puppy has fun chatting and playing with the half brother of my last Golden who lives up the street from me.


----------



## cmason1957

geek said:


> If they didn't shed so much....great dog hands down.
> 
> For the time being I keep my little demon silky terrier, small dog but big barking mouth... LOL
> Shedding is minimal.



We have a sign at out house - Around here dog hair is a condiment.

Actually my wife, when our last golden passed over a year ago, told me no more big dogs, they shed to much. I finally convinced her to consider a goldendoodle. My wife is head over heels in love with this dog and the general lack of shedding has certainly helped. Dakota looks a bit like a poodle with a bad hair day, we often tell her we should have named her Phylis.


----------



## Kraffty

Goldens have to be the best of all time. I had one named Charlie years ago, previous wife and life full of Cats, Dogs, Fish, Birds - I hated the mess, work and the smell but loved that dog. We had a litter of kittens once and Charlie would lay in the doorway to that room for hours on end watching the kittens. The momma cat wouldn't let him close so he just waited until they started coming to him. He'd let the crawl all over him, bat at him, chew on him and sleep on him and once in a while pick one up take him out to the back yard and play with it for a bit then bring it back in and drop it off with the others.

When we divorced I was supposed to keep the dog but he was dognapped and ended up in Arkansas with her. I think that's where the joke comes from. My wife left me and took the dog.... I sure miss him.....

Love the pics of those guys.
Mike


----------



## ibglowin

OK one more for today. Still best buds.






Kraffty said:


> Love the pics of those guys.
> Mike


----------



## Boatboy24

Kraffty said:


> I had one named Charlie years ago...



Charlie is the name of my sister's new pup.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

Ah yes. Sweet memories from 3 years ago today. There is a reason your not supposed to plant anything until Mothers day weekend in these parts!


----------



## geek

I love seeing those sceneries but hate cleaning afterwards..


----------



## ibglowin

Ha! No cleanup required. This was literally 24 hours later.






geek said:


> I love seeing those sceneries but hate cleaning afterwards..


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Ha! No cleanup required. This was literally 24 hours later.


At least the lawn got a nice soaking.


----------



## reeflections

Columbine is getting pretty showy right now.


----------



## Kraffty

@reeflections , is that your photo, if so it's gorgeous!
Mike


----------



## reeflections

Kraffty said:


> @reeflections , is that your photo, if so it's gorgeous!
> Mike



Yes it is, Thank you!


----------



## Rocky

reeflections said:


> Columbine is getting pretty showy right now.View attachment 60546


It is probably from my recent activity during the Corona shutdown, but my first reaction upon viewing this photo was, "Wow, that would make a great jig saw puzzle!"


----------



## geek

Kraffty said:


> @reeflections , is that your photo, if so it's gorgeous!
> Mike



For a moment, I thought you were referencing to his profile photo...LOL


----------



## reeflections

geek said:


> For a moment, I thought you were referencing to his profile photo...LOL



I'll admit, I was having a bad hair day when the profile pic was taken.


----------



## Kraffty

@reeflections , in case you're not aware there is a forum site similar to this one for but for Artists of all types. It includes many catagories but the photography section may be of interest to you. A great place to share pics and there are some very experienced people over there that love to critique or share knowledge. Also a pretty good watercolor section. The site is called WetCanvas(dot)com.
Mike


----------



## geek

reeflections said:


> I'll admit, I was having a bad hair day when the profile pic was taken.



LOL.


----------



## reeflections

Kraffty said:


> @reeflections , in case you're not aware there is a forum site similar to this one for but for Artists of all types. It includes many catagories but the photography section may be of interest to you. A great place to share pics and there are some very experienced people over there that love to critique or share knowledge. Also a pretty good watercolor section. The site is called WetCanvas(dot)com.
> Mike



Thanks. I'll check it out.


----------



## ibglowin

That's no moon.........


----------



## ibglowin

Moon rise over the Sandia's in ABQ.


----------



## reeflections

ibglowin said:


> Moon rise over the Sandia's in ABQ.



Nice. How far were you from the bluff?


----------



## ibglowin

Not my photo. Local photographer shot it while hiking one of the trails along the Sandia Mountains in ABQ yesterday morning.



reeflections said:


> Nice. How far were you from the bluff?


----------



## ibglowin

Jemez Springs, NM


----------



## ibglowin

Jemez Springs, NM


----------



## bstnh1




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## reeflections

~ Ruby-throated Hummingbird and Coral Honeysuckle ~


----------



## Kraffty

Another SuperMoon Shot, from last night with my "point and shoot" Nikon. Might have to try again tonight with a real telephoto and my Canon, Beers permitting of course.


Mike


----------



## geek

This may be all my senior son is getting as a high school graduation this year


----------



## Johnd

geek said:


> This may be all my senior son is getting as a high school graduation this year
> 
> View attachment 61008



That, and a good education that will allow him to to go on to his chosen vocation or to pursue his next educational opportunity.....................


----------



## ibglowin

Seniors of 2020 got robbed. No question. No prom, no graduation. No senior night. Los Alamos puts on what they call SAN or Senior Appreciation Night each year for the seniors. Goes all night and then even a huge breakfast is provided in the AM. Too many things to mention but everything is free including free movies at the local movie theater. This was started to give seniors something organized to do instead of drive up into the Jemez mountains and get drunk and then attempt to drive back down a narrow twisting road. I hope they can do something for them later this Summer including a Prom (somehow).


----------



## geek

Commencement at UCONN was done virtual this past weekend for the first time ever.
Very sad to not seeing these ceremonies in person, for me they're emotional and sort of an achievement shown by every student to feel pride and show the milestone they achieved, including high school graduation ceremonies around the track/turf field, they're beautiful ceremonies.


----------



## ceeaton

They put off our local high school graduation until the end of July, hope they can still do it. My daughter graduated last year, I can't imagine how upset she would be if she graduated this year. Her best friend graduates this year and isn't talking too much. What is there to say?


----------



## Yooper🍷

From one of our trips to Italy before the virus hit. Little shop that made it special for us.


----------



## ibglowin

Costco "delivered" for Mothers Day once again!


----------



## reeflections

Yooper🍷 said:


> From one of our trips to Italy before the virus hit. Little shop that made it special for us.



That's a nice shot! Love the light.


----------



## Sage

Approximately 140 year old apple trees.


----------



## hounddawg




----------



## hounddawg

sorry about the beastiealy fick, my dad and ginger were in on it,, lol i just filmed totally shocked, actually i nearly drown in that 4 feet of water, gawd i laughed do much, best trip every fishing with dad, we immediately after picture released them as is,,,,
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg

my nephew and my steer called one white steer


----------



## hounddawg




----------



## geek

My son’s soccer highlights video:


----------



## ceeaton

Irises finally coming into bloom. Transplanted last year, nice to see they are happy for the most part.


----------



## geek

Talking about flowers...


----------



## ibglowin

I miss growing Azalea's but NOT Houston! LOL


----------



## Dennis Griffith

Me too. Had a bunch in my front yard in Hampton, VA. along with Crepe Myrtle. I still have one growing in a protection area south side of house here in Ohio, but it'd be happier in VA.


----------



## Boatboy24

Stolen from a friend


----------



## hounddawg

Boatboy24 said:


> Stolen from a friend
> 
> View attachment 61228


COOL,, VER COOL INDEED


----------



## hounddawg




----------



## hounddawg




----------



## hounddawg




----------



## Darrell Hawley

hounddawg said:


> View attachment 61236
> View attachment 61236


I don't think we have any of those signs in Wisconsin


----------



## sour_grapes

hounddawg said:


> View attachment 61234



"Immigrants, they get the job done!"


----------



## Dennis Griffith

Almost looks like a patriotic ice cream desert (3 scoops).


----------



## Dennis Griffith

"Immigrants, they get the job done!" 

And thank goodness they did immigrate.


----------



## sour_grapes

Dennis Griffith said:


> "Immigrants, they get the job done!"
> 
> And thank goodness they did immigrate.



Just think -- Mike wouldn't have had a job!


----------



## geek




----------



## geek

Hot pepper “wine” given to me in FL by friend Roy.
10 years old, I used a bit sometime ago as seasoning aid for a marinade.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

geek said:


> Hot pepper “wine” given to me in FL by friend Roy.
> 10 years old, I used a bit sometime ago as seasoning aid for a marinade.View attachment 61279


Made jalapeno wine before and it does take at least 7 years to mellow out. It just left a warm feeling going down with no bite. Used to take when tailgating at the Packer games, shared with others and got good reviews. Made another batch but only 5 years old.


----------



## AkTom

I
I stepped into the warehouse (plumbing supplies) saw this box, and thought Wine kit!


----------



## BernardSmith

Plumb wines?


----------



## Boatboy24

Wegman's making up for their insane beef prices with 25 roses for 20 bucks. Happy Anniversary to me (and my beautiful bride)!


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Wegman's making up for their insane beef prices with 25 roses for 20 bucks. Happy Anniversary to me (and my beautiful bride)!
> 
> View attachment 61434



Very nice flowers indeed.
Happy anniversary!! How many?


----------



## ibglowin

Congrats!





Boatboy24 said:


> Happy Anniversary to me (and my beautiful bride)!


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> Very nice flowers indeed.
> Happy anniversary!! How many?


I think he said 25 flowers.

Congratulations Boatboy Jim! Hopefully many more happy years to come.


----------



## geek

ceeaton said:


> I think he said 25 flowers.
> 
> Congratulations Boatboy Jim! Hopefully many more happy years to come.



Then he's just running behind me.


----------



## sour_grapes

Congrats, Jim! Condolences, Mrs. Boatboy! Best to both of you!


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Very nice flowers indeed.
> Happy anniversary!! How many?



A mere 14 years, but a lifetime of love.


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Rocky

Boatboy24 said:


> A mere 14 years, but a lifetime of love.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations, Jim. It will be 55 for us this year. Sometimes it feels like 55 minutes (under water).


----------



## geek

WOW..!!


----------



## Kraffty

It's probably not uncommon but I don't think I've seen a rainbow in a cloud before. This drifted by about a 1/2 hour before sunset last night.


Mike


----------



## sour_grapes

Kraffty said:


> It's probably not uncommon but I don't think I've seen a rainbow in a cloud before. This drifted by about a 1/2 hour before sunset last night.
> View attachment 61489
> 
> Mike



That is called a "sundog."

If you are interested in learning more, a colleague literally wrote the book on these optical sky phenomena. 
Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/Rainbows-Halos-Glories-Robert-Greenler/dp/0521236053

Google books: Rainbows, Halos and Glories


----------



## Kraffty

Thanks Paul, looks like a good book to have on hand out here. I also love reading the less then stellar reviews people post on Amazon. Frank Coulter wasn't (compared to the other reviews) as impressed as he could have been.

"I also looked for material on Ezekiel's wheel. Yes, it was mentioned casually (with an explanation), but no reference was given to the Bible."

Maybe he was searching in the wrong section of the library.....

Just ordered!
Mike


----------



## Kraffty

About 6 weeks ago our Agave started sprouting a bloom. My understanding is they bloom once and die and that this one was planted somewhere around 2003, if the neighbors memories are correct. It was standing straight until 3 days ago when it started listing slightly away, luckily, from the house. We're expecting it to get windy this afternoon and at the rate it's leaning I don't expect it to stand for much longer. I tied a rope to it to hopefully guide it away from the flag pole and driveway when it does go. Absolutely no clue how much it weighs but the base of the stalk is about 8" across and feels like solid wood. I'm estimating somewhere between 25 and 30 feet tall. The flag pole is 14' tall for reference. News at 11:00.....


----------



## olusteebus

good luck!


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> Wegman's making up for their insane beef prices with 25 roses for 20 bucks. Happy Anniversary to me (and my beautiful bride)!
> 
> View attachment 61434


Happy Anniversary Jim!


----------



## Aeludor

Lots of buds this year! I'll be making more crab apple wine this fall... hopefully try for 2 batches since the first is almost gone already. (Gave too much away)


----------



## Rocky

Kraffty said:


> View attachment 61498


Beautiful property, Krafty. I like the landscaping because it really fits your environment. Are the large stones in front functional. They appear to have something to do with moving water away from the house.


----------



## Kraffty

It fell yesterday afternoon. I'd attached a line that coaxed it into falling safely. Rocky, yes the downspouts at both ends of the house feed into the rocks then drain down the hill to the left of the house.


----------



## geek

For a moment I saw little monkeys on that tree


----------



## geek




----------



## sour_grapes

Kraffty said:


> It fell yesterday afternoon. I'd attached a line that coaxed it into falling safely. Rocky, yes the downspouts at both ends of the house feed into the rocks then drain down the hill to the left of the house.
> 
> View attachment 61580



Wow, and here I am impressed when my yucca plants throw up a 6' stalk. Where the hell does the biomass for that thing come from?


----------



## Boatboy24

It’s a good night.


----------



## ceeaton

A trailer park version of a good night here as well. And yes, the modelos taste pretty good (my diet is shot to heck for sure).

I save my clean sneakers for special occasions.


----------



## Rocky

geek said:


> View attachment 61581



Nice looking Azalea, Varis. We can't grow them in this part of Ohio. The soil is too alkaline and we have to add lots and lots of acid. They still do not do well. I am originally from PA and the soil there was very acidic. Azalea, Rhododendron and laurel grew like crazy. Probably why the Mountain Laurel is the State flower.

Incidentally, I have often wondered if Al Kaline's (the former Detroit Tiger) father had a sense of humor when he named him.


----------



## sour_grapes

Rocky said:


> Incidentally, I have often wondered if Al Kaline's (the former Detroit Tiger) father had a sense of humor when he named him.



Too bad it wasn't until late in his career that he moved from the outfield to play first BASE. (See what I did there?)


----------



## Rocky

sour_grapes said:


> Too bad it wasn't until late in his career that he moved from the outfield to play first BASE. (See what I did there?)



Clever, Paul. Also, I wonder why his number was 6. Seems it should have been 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13 or 14.


----------



## ceeaton

A few pictures of my Son's newest hobby. It's a Husky/Chow mix and he is named Talon (I think it is an Air Force thing). He's very mellow and getting along with a much older dog in the same house.







As I was thanking my Son for his service to his country on this Memorial Day, he reminded me of the importance of this holiday we celebrate. 

He said "Dad, remember those who gave it all".


----------



## ibglowin

We had a nice thunderstorm move through yesterday evening around 7PM. Some spots got hail. We lucked out and had only a gentle rain for a change.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> We had a nice thunderstorm move through yesterday evening around 7PM. Some spots got hail. We lucked out and had only a gentle rain for a change.
> 
> View attachment 61627



wow..was that your pic?


----------



## ibglowin

No, the photographer added their signature in the lower right area of the photo. 



geek said:


> wow..was that your pic?


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> No, the photographer added their signature in the lower right area of the photo.



missed that part while looking from my phone


----------



## ibglowin

Another shot from a different angle from Sunday night's thunderstorm. Same Photographer.


----------



## crushday

Kraffty said:


> About 6 weeks ago our Agave started sprouting a bloom. My understanding is they bloom once and die and that this one was planted somewhere around 2003, if the neighbors memories are correct. It was standing straight until 3 days ago when it started listing slightly away, luckily, from the house. We're expecting it to get windy this afternoon and at the rate it's leaning I don't expect it to stand for much longer. I tied a rope to it to hopefully guide it away from the flag pole and driveway when it does go. Absolutely no clue how much it weighs but the base of the stalk is about 8" across and feels like solid wood. I'm estimating somewhere between 25 and 30 feet tall. The flag pole is 14' tall for reference. News at 11:00.....
> 
> View attachment 61498


Mezcal?


----------



## zelix

Back porch chilling listening to music and drinking one of my wife's beers.


----------



## bkisel

Hey! Get off my driveway or I'll kick your butt...


----------



## Sage

'18 is officially in the rack.


----------



## AkTom




----------



## crushday




----------



## ibglowin

Early monsoon rains.


----------



## ibglowin

The sky was angry......... Yes, this one is actually my photo! LOL


----------



## Darrell Hawley

Tuesday night a strong storm(60-70 mph) came through Wisconsin. The largest free-flying American flag in the world (70-by-140 feet) in Sheboygan was torn to shreds.


----------



## geek




----------



## SpoiledRotten




----------



## Boatboy24

SpoiledRotten said:


> View attachment 62154



That looks like some great bug repellant. Commercially availble?


----------



## sour_grapes

I have seen and appreciated using the drum of a washing machine reappropriated as an excellent fire pit before. I have not seen one on such a nice stand before!


----------



## Kraffty

We have visiting friends in town who wanted to see the Chapel of the Holy Cross in Sedona. It's also know as Cathredral in the Rocks and it was our first time seeing it. Stunning area and really and unique beautiful building. Spent another 3 hours or so having lunch, sightseeing, shopping in uptown Sedona too. Travel tip, Sedona is packed in the summer but make it on a Monday or Tuesday and it's much less crowded. We all wore our masks as did the majority of the visitors we saw

....


----------



## Kraffty

And a couple more, Lori on the pathway up to the entrance and one of the views from the chapel itself.


----------



## geek

I always say I’d like to visit AZ and the surrounding, looks nice.


----------



## ibglowin

Last time we were there was Spring Break 2001. I was a young buck back then!


----------



## SpoiledRotten

Boatboy24 said:


> That looks like some great bug repellant. Commercially availble?



Yes they are commercially available. Find a broken washing machine, take out the tub, and set it on a chiminea stand.  Lasts for years and years.


----------



## Boatboy24

Kraffty said:


> And a couple more, Lori on the pathway up to the entrance and one of the views from the chapel itself.
> 
> View attachment 62163
> View attachment 62164




How can we be sure that's Lori?


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> How can we be sure that's Lori?


She looks like she is about to go hijack a train being pulled by a steam locomotive, just don't see her horse in the picture. Maybe it is at the top of that hill they are heading up, LOL.


----------



## Johnd

Kraffty said:


> And a couple more, Lori on the pathway up to the entrance and one of the views from the chapel itself.
> 
> View attachment 62163
> View attachment 62164


That's a really cool sight! Wifey and I went there and toured it a few years back, stayed in Sedona and hiked two trails per day on most days, and did some sightseeing on the others. Sedona is a really nice place to visit, we thoroughly enjoyed our time there. We also drove over to Jerome and visited Caduceus Winery, had a few flights of very tasty wine, and visited the museum in town. The switchback drive off of the mountain was a little challenging afterwards.......................We just love that whole area.


----------



## Val-the-Brew-Gal

My clearing batch of Mojito wine...


----------



## Kraffty

Some clever hiker/artist/creative type decided that a broken string of barbed wire fence, still stapled to a tree trunk, would look better fashioned into the shape of a heart. Neat little treat to find on the Jail Trail today.


----------



## Arne

Val-the-Brew-Gal said:


> My clearing batch of Mojito wine...


I like the carboy in a tub. Will someday save you from a bunch of cleanup grief if it hasn't already. Lookin good. Arne.


----------



## SpoiledRotten

This is the tractor I learned to drive when I was 8 years old. I’m probably 58 years in this pic. Both of us still going strong. I’m 61 now.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

SpoiledRotten said:


> This is the tractor I learned to drive when I was 8 years old. I’m probably 58 years in this pic. Both of us still going strong. I’m 61 now.
> View attachment 62210


Your looking good for 61, you must be changing your oil and putting in new spark plugs every year.


----------



## Val-the-Brew-Gal

Arne said:


> I like the carboy in a tub. Will someday save you from a bunch of cleanup grief if it hasn't already. Lookin good. Arne.


 
I started doing that after having a carboy break with 6 gallons of wine in it and spending 2 hours mopping it up off the floor! I didn't know whether to cry or grab a straw. I rack under pressure and there must have been just enough of a fault in the glass to make it crack. Within a week of beginning to use the tubs, I lost ANOTHER carboy but at least this time the mess was contained.


----------



## geek

Darrell Hawley said:


> Your looking good for 61, you must be changing your oil and putting in new spark plugs every year.



Not needed if driving an EV


----------



## Kraffty

Our friends are on their way home after a whirling dervish 2-1/2 days of playing hosts. Last night was a more Sangrias, a great grilled steak dinner - complete by 6:15 as requested - then back up to Sedona to catch a sunset from Red Rock State Park (which was closed). We did end up at Crescent Moon Picnic area in time to find a spot to catch the last light on Cathedral Rock around 8:00 before heading back for a couple more drinks on the patio before calling it a night. Before driving back to Calif this morning they (while we slept in a bit) headed once again, at 4:15am, to Sedona to watch the sunrise from Airport Mesa. I'll have to try that in fall when the sun comes up much later.



Cathedral Rock Last night.


----------



## ceeaton

This is what happens when a really good dough hits a screaming hot pizza steel. Only one minute per quarter turn, maybe 15 seconds next time?

The top of the crust was excellent, LOL.


----------



## vineyarddog

ceeaton said:


> This is what happens when a really good dough hits a screaming hot pizza steel. Only one minute per quarter turn, maybe 15 seconds next time?
> 
> The top of the crust was excellent, LOL.


Wow.. my pizza oven gets to around 900 degrees and pizzas are done in just about a minute. 15 seconds per turn it is!


----------



## ceeaton

vineyarddog said:


> Wow.. my pizza oven gets to around 900 degrees and pizzas are done in just about a minute. 15 seconds per turn it is!


Mine might have been that hot, I ran the steel in the oven at 450 for 45 minutes and had put an extra mesquite log on the lump charcoal fire, then had to wait until my daughter and her friend chit chatted until they finally gave me something I could cook. I knew that steel got hot, but wow. Next time no preheating the steel. The side temp gauge was pegged at 700, so I have no clue how high it got. Two hours later and it is still 350 with the steel removed and pretty windy here.


----------



## geek

The city of Monterrey, MX is beautiful with mountains surrounding it all over.


----------



## geek




----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> This is what happens when a really good dough hits a screaming hot pizza steel. Only one minute per quarter turn, maybe 15 seconds next time?
> 
> The top of the crust was excellent, LOL.
> 
> View attachment 62247




You're scaring me. A couple firsts for me tomorrow: 1) first time using 00 Caputo flour, and 2) first multi-day ferment for pizza dough. I hope my Kettle Pizza treats me better than yours treated you.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> You're scaring me. A couple firsts for me tomorrow: 1) first time using 00 Caputo flour, and 2) first multi-day ferment for pizza dough. I hope my Kettle Pizza treats me better than yours treated you.


The first one turned out great! That picture was the second one that I got the steel too hot, conducts heat just a little too well. I love the Caputo flour and the multi-day ferment makes it a joy to work with.


----------



## GreginND




----------



## geek

Another mountain in Monterrey, MX


----------



## SpoiledRotten




----------



## Val-the-Brew-Gal

My husband and I built this wine trellis out of all repurposed material. I know it's not your traditional trellis in terms of height, etc. by I love it and so do the bare-root vines I just planted. Can't wait until it's covered with grapes!


----------



## SpoiledRotten

Sitting outside looking at my yard on a beautiful day.


----------



## wood1954

Here’s my wine making room. It’s in my woodworking shop so I’m always battling dust. The exterior walls are double stud and the inside walls are just single stud and the ceiling is r60. The slab is insulated on the perimeter so the bulk of the slab stays cool all year. I do have a small a/c unit just in case to keep the temp in the mid sixties.


----------



## ibglowin

Shout out to @AkTom for the double poppy seeds he sent me a while back. I sewed these last year but too late I guess in the Spring (never sprouted) but they must have sat in the soil and this Spring they popped up on schedule. This one is starting to look like a 3 headed alien of sorts!



.


----------



## Kraffty

some how that reminds me of "Little shop of Horrors"


----------



## Kraffty

Here's an odd one.. my grill is hotter now that it's on Natural Gas and on Sunday I used the rotisserie to grill a chicken. Ran just the left burner on High with the chicken on the right so the grill stayed about 340 for about 3 hours. I guess that was enough to heat the rod enough for the heat to transfer to the core of the knob and soften it enough to fall off and melt part of it. Now I need to come up with a custom end for the the rod, maybe something like a pool ball?


----------



## ibglowin

I will be on the lookout for teeth!






Kraffty said:


> some how that reminds me of "Little shop of Horrors"


----------



## sour_grapes

Kraffty said:


> Here's an odd one.. my grill is hotter now that it's on Natural Gas and on Sunday I used the rotisserie to grill a chicken. Ran just the left burner on High with the chicken on the right so the grill stayed about 340 for about 3 hours. I guess that was enough to heat the rod enough for the heat to transfer to the core of the knob and soften it enough to fall off and melt part of it. Now I need to come up with a custom end for the the rod, maybe something like a pool ball?
> View attachment 62763



How about a shift knob?

You could have the fastest grill in town!


----------



## sour_grapes

Oh, and do you perhaps need (or want) to adjust your gas orifices, in light of switching fuels and altitude?


----------



## SpoiledRotten

Kraffty said:


> Here's an odd one.. my grill is hotter now that it's on Natural Gas and on Sunday I used the rotisserie to grill a chicken. Ran just the left burner on High with the chicken on the right so the grill stayed about 340 for about 3 hours. I guess that was enough to heat the rod enough for the heat to transfer to the core of the knob and soften it enough to fall off and melt part of it. Now I need to come up with a custom end for the the rod, maybe something like a pool ball?
> View attachment 62763




Got to have a smaller orifice for natural gas.


----------



## stickman

Really it's just the opposite, a larger orifice is usually specified for natural gas. It's also best to check delivery pressure, propane for a grill is often regulated at 10" water column; at my home the natural gas is regulated at 7" water column. In my case, I had to drill out the orifice to get enough natural gas flow.


----------



## stickman

A friend was noticing some missing fish from his pond. Here's a couple of screen shots from a video he sent me that explains it all.


----------



## Kraffty

sour_grapes said:


> Oh, and do you perhaps need (or want) to adjust your gas orifices, in light of switching fuels and altitude?



Did that right from the beginning and my dimensions are with in a couple of .001's of specs. I think it's just an issue of running the closest burner all the way up for so long. Either way will have to watch in the future. Thanks for the shifter knob idea, I really like that one.


----------



## ibglowin

__





Converting Gas Appliances - Propane and Natural Gas Appliance Conversions


Gas appliances can be converted from propane to natural gas, and vice-versa, with an approved conversion kit.



www.propane101.com








Kraffty said:


> Did that right from the beginning and my dimensions are with in a couple of .001's of specs. I think it's just an issue of running the closest burner all the way up for so long. Either way will have to watch in the future. Thanks for the shifter knob idea, I really like that one.


----------



## ibglowin

What the heck is that thing! Looks like a stork or something.....



stickman said:


> A friend was noticing some missing fish from his pond. Here's a couple of screen shots from a video he sent me that explains it all.
> 
> View attachment 62777
> 
> 
> View attachment 62778


----------



## Boatboy24

stickman said:


> A friend was noticing some missing fish from his pond. Here's a couple of screen shots from a video he sent me that explains it all.
> 
> View attachment 62777
> 
> 
> View attachment 62778



We went to a nearby photog's farm to do some 'distanced' pictures on Mother's Day. She has a nice Koi pond out there, but told us she had to empty it due to a hungry Heron that kept showing up. She said she put a fake floating alligator in there that kept the Heron away for a while, but he eventually figured it out. She also mentioned that she had an issue at one time with hawks flying into her chicken coop and taking whatever they wanted.


----------



## stickman

@ibglowin He indicated it was a Heron, and has tried all the classic deterrents. Alligator with glowing eyes. Sprinkler activation. Decoy Heron. They have even drapped a net over the entire pond, to no avail. They decided to instal a remote Ring to learn when and how the heron enters. What is interesting to me is the bird works thruought the entire nighttime. Events are at midnite thru sunrise.


----------



## ibglowin

Dude has to eat I guess! Are they (Heron) protected? LOL I would install an electric shock netting over it!



stickman said:


> @ibglowin He indicated it was a Heron, and has tried all the classic deterrents. Alligator with glowing eyes. Sprinkler activation. Decoy Heron. They have even drapped a net over the entire pond, to no avail. They decided to instal a remote Ring to learn when and how the heron enters. What is interesting to me is the bird works thruought the entire nighttime. Events are at midnite thru sunrise.


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Dude has to eat I guess! Are they (Heron) protected? LOL I would install an electric shock netting over it!


I was going to say a pellet gun would take care of that. They are pretty secretive though. And I think they are protected in PA, not sure elsewhere. We have a bunch of them here at the Lake, people who have ponds drape bird netting over the pond, though they will still spear fish if the netting is too close to the water.

Just found this, it's from the internet so it has to be right, right? LOL.

As a migratory species, great blue *herons* are *protected* by the United States Migratory Bird Treaty Act.


----------



## olusteebus

And we do know that is not a space alien. I mean, we do know, right?


----------



## bstnh1

Kraffty said:


> Here's an odd one.. my grill is hotter now that it's on Natural Gas and on Sunday I used the rotisserie to grill a chicken. Ran just the left burner on High with the chicken on the right so the grill stayed about 340 for about 3 hours. I guess that was enough to heat the rod enough for the heat to transfer to the core of the knob and soften it enough to fall off and melt part of it. Now I need to come up with a custom end for the the rod, maybe something like a pool ball?
> View attachment 62763


If the temp was indeed 340°, that shouldn't have melted any part of the grill. I often have my propane grill running at 600° with no damage. Although I can't say I've ever has it at that temp for 3 hours.


----------



## SpoiledRotten

Visited Ruby Fall in Chattanooga, TN.


----------



## SpoiledRotten

We love those beautiful sunset cruises.


----------



## ibglowin

If 2020 has taught us anything its that you can't assume anything anymore!



olusteebus said:


> And we do know that is not a space alien. I mean, we do know, right?


----------



## ibglowin

Do not eff with this monsoon storm. Yesterday, Lemitar, NM


----------



## sour_grapes

Yikes!

What's with the lines?


----------



## ibglowin

They point the the skull formation in the cloud! 



sour_grapes said:


> Yikes!
> 
> What's with the lines?


----------



## sour_grapes

I saw a devil's head. I did NOT see an arrow!


----------



## akron

wood1954 said:


> Here’s my wine making room. It’s in my woodworking shop so I’m always battling dust. The exterior walls are double stud and the inside walls are just single stud and the ceiling is r60. The slab is insulated on the perimeter so the bulk of the slab stays cool all year. I do have a small a/c unit just in case to keep the temp in the mid sixties.


Thanks! You just gave me an idea. I have thought I couldn’t have a sink without a drain. Your idea of draining into 5 gallon buckets is out of the box.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> I saw a devil's head. I did NOT see an arrow!



I see an old man with a beard.


----------



## Sage

Unwelcome visitor under my cherry tree.


----------



## Boatboy24

Sage said:


> Unwelcome visitor under my cherry tree.
> 
> View attachment 62951



Yikes! What did you get him with?


----------



## ibglowin

Holy crap! Makes my occasional garter or bull snake seem very trivial in comparison!



Sage said:


> Unwelcome visitor under my cherry tree.


----------



## bstnh1




----------



## Boatboy24

bstnh1 said:


> View attachment 62956
> View attachment 62956



Did that meet the same fate as @Sage 's friend above?


----------



## bstnh1

Boatboy24 said:


> Did that meet the same fate as @Sage 's friend above?



Nah .... this guy was far less dangerous! Just tossed him in the wastebasket.


----------



## Sage

My old lab sounded the alarm. I happened to have a 20 ga shot gun near by. It currently in the freezer. 4 buttons, medium size rattlesnake.


----------



## SpoiledRotten

Chilling on The Rez today.


----------



## sour_grapes

Sage said:


> My old lab sounded the alarm. I happened to have a 20 ga shot gun near by. It currently in the freezer. 4 buttons, medium size rattlesnake.



I have a friend who, as a cute, naive, twentysomething female, reports that she remembers being startled by a large snake (I am guessing hognose) in her laundry room in rural Wisconsin. She says she has absolutely no recollection of what happened next. The next thing she recalls is "coming to" and finding a snake cut into about 10 pieces on the floor of the laundry room and a bloody hoe in her hand.


----------



## MustyMike

A shot of the waterfall me and a friend stumbled upon on a random walk from our cabin in the Hocking hills region. Can’t wait to go back!


----------



## SpoiledRotten

I love waterfalls.


----------



## Kraffty

Just another Arizona Sunset...


----------



## Yooper🍷

On my morning walk by Lake Superior. The little yellow solar panels are facing the morning sun.


----------



## sour_grapes

Yooper🍷 said:


> On my morning walk by Lake Superior. The little yellow solar panels are facing the morning sun. View attachment 63001



As much as I prefer being on the west side of a big lake for the more favonian winter weather, I must say that, for me, sunsets have a much better timeslots than sunrises! Glad _someone_ is up enjoying them.

(The other reason to prefer the eastern shore, of course, is the warmer water in summer.... I am jealous of your troll compatriots.)


----------



## Kraffty

@Yooper That's a really nice photo all the way around!


----------



## bstnh1

Yooper🍷 said:


> On my morning walk by Lake Superior. The little yellow solar panels are facing the morning sun. View attachment 63001


What's the gray object on the right in amongst the flowers???


----------



## geek

A sunset in town taken by a Facebook group member. Walmart shows to the right.


----------



## GaDawg




----------



## cmason1957

GaDawg said:


> View attachment 63047


That would have been a great concert, now would you have remembered it latest? I doubt I would have.


----------



## GaDawg

cmason1957 said:


> That would have been a great concert, now would you have remembered it latest? I doubt I would have.


Probably not


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> A sunset in town taken by a Facebook group member. Walmart shows to the right.
> 
> View attachment 63046
> View attachment 63046



Ahhh, The famous, beautiful composition "Sunset (with Walmart), 2020"


----------



## geek




----------



## cmason1957

Two lawyers with a huge house.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> View attachment 63066



"Get Off My Lawn"


----------



## sour_grapes

Guns and Poses


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## NoQuarter




----------



## berrycrush

Great catch! What kind of fish is that?


----------



## Johnd

berrycrush said:


> Great catch! What kind of fish is that?


Redfish, or red drum.


----------



## geek




----------



## Kraffty

My Mom and Brother came out to watch the Fireworks and hang out for a couple of days. Visited the Red Rocks area for a bit, my brother's first time seeing the area, he was impressed. Happy 4th everyone!


----------



## Kraffty

I ganged 3 shots into one image from last night's show. Taken from our deck looking down towards the center of town, camera on tripod, beer in one hand and constantly hitting the shutter button hoping to catch a couple of nice shots, best three out of about 40 exposures.


----------



## Sage

Pruning the vineyard today.....


----------



## Sage

Was going to mow the lawn and found this huge critter hiding in my mower.

Biggest one I've ever seen.


----------



## Kraffty

Homeless Snail?


----------



## cmason1957

Kraffty said:


> Homeless Snail?



Leopard slug


----------



## Yooper🍷

bstnh1 said:


> What's the gray object on the right in amongst the flowers???


It’s a rock I think


----------



## Kraffty

Just downloaded some of the pics from sightseeing on the 4th, I really like this view of the red rocks park with cathedral rock just right of center.


----------



## ceeaton

Had an image earlier this year, moved around a bunch of Echinacea purpurea (coneflower) that I rearranged in a flower bed. Have had them for years, they pop up everywhere in the spring and the older plants can really put out a burst of blooms in early summer. Have been watering/feeding them with leftover solution I have to change out every few weeks from an experimental hydroponic tomato I've been growing. The solution is organic, so no worries of burning the plants. I think they have responded pretty well and filled the area out. Need to weed some, but I'm lazy, it will eventually bug me enough and I'll weed. Happy with the results so far.

Blue fescue is doing well (right side of image) and has more seed stalks than I remember before, must have spilled some hydroponic solution on them as well.


----------



## ceeaton

Here's the tomato that I'm "harvesting" the water/fertilizer solution off of and feeding to the coneflowers. I have two buckets I rotate every day (except today, little sun and never hit 80). Other bucket stays in the basement running at 65*F right now. The idea is to keep the water in the bucket less than 80*F if you can. It has run up to 85 and the plant has just kept on growing. This is a dwarf tomato plant that is supposed to reach 2 1/2 feet, it is pretty much there now. It is still out pacing the soil grown ones in pots (or the garden) that were started at the same time. Pretty amazing, though I was growing lettuce in the basement and harvesting it at 30 days (normally takes 50 or so).

Curious to see if I can keep it alive through this hot weather and actually get some tomatoes off of it. I do have to figure out a better way to support the plant. The string tie seems to be not enough, will only get worse when the fruit gets larger. It's listing against the porch pole right now.

Edit: this is a DWC setup with a large air stone in the bucket. The added oxygen helps keep the roots healthy since warmer water doesn't retain dissolved oxygen as well. The white paper (butchers paper) around the bucket helps reflect some of the UV rays and keep the water a little bit cooler.


----------



## sour_grapes

bstnh1 said:


> What's the gray object on the right in amongst the flowers???





Yooper🍷 said:


> It’s a rock I think



It looks like a weathered, driftwood log to me!


----------



## FXibley

bottled a couple cases of sparkling concord 2019, hopefully they'll get pretty bubbly


----------



## ZebraB

I bought this kit from a retailer in FL who shault NOT be named back Aug 2019, which is a long time. I really did not expect anything since it has been so long. But. "Unfortunately, our distributors only have a 7-10 day time frame for issues such as these." 7 - 10 days seems very small time frame. Most retailers give you a 30 day window for returns.




BTW: I bought it on sale and I had it stored in a closet in my basement. I wanted to see how the first batch developed before starting a second. It did not appear to have breached to outside plastic too much because my wood floor in the closet was ok. However as you can see in the attached pictures the kit is unusable. Obviously the seal of the interior bag had a small leak.


----------



## FXibley

campfire from last month


----------



## ZebraB

Don't mean to hyjack this thread, but I'm really impressed with RJS. I did not expect anything from them but nothing ventured nothing gained. I thought at best I would get a coupon or something along that way. They are sending me a new kit through a US distributor. I liked thier kits before, but definately a fan. They stand behind thier products! If possible, I plan to purchase from that distributor that sends me the product because I like the way they do business.


----------



## Venatorscribe

Am looking forward to eliminating the possums that have recently moved to my trees and are taking delight in having a poo festival out back every evening.


----------



## jgmillr1

Picturesque view of the vineyard while spraying last month


----------



## ibglowin

Last nights comet over ABQ.


----------



## Venatorscribe

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 63388
> 
> Last nights comet over ABQ.


quite a tail on that comet


----------



## bstnh1

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 63388
> 
> Last nights comet over ABQ.



What a great pic!


----------



## ibglowin

NEOWISE comet. Couple more from the other night actually this is dawn.


----------



## Kraffty

Monsoons are trying to fire up, we've been on the edges of a little bit of rain on and off for a few days but nothing significant locally. It is making for some really exceptional sunsets though, this from Saturday night.


----------



## ibglowin

Neowise comet from the main hill road (Anderson overlook) up to Los Alamos. (credit Samantha D'Anna)


----------



## Kraffty

She got some awesome shots, thanks!


----------



## geek




----------



## Kraffty

Went to take the trash can out this morning and the Javalina Squadron was back rooting under the scrub oak in the front yard for the mini acorns that fall.


----------



## geek

Can you kill them for eating?
I mean, are those wild hogs?


----------



## Boatboy24

Kraffty said:


> Went to take the trash can out this morning and the Javalina Squadron was back rooting under the scrub oak in the front yard for the mini acorns that fall.
> View attachment 63623



Surprised the dinosaurs didn't scare them off.


----------



## Kraffty

Copy and paste info

Javelina (pronounced have-a-LEEN-a) is the common name for the collared peccary. Peccaries are included in the Order Artiodactyla (even toed ungulates), where you will also find pigs, hippopotamuses, camels, llamas, mouse deer, deer, giraffes, pronghorn, antelopes, sheep, goats, and cattle.

While peccaries resemble pigs, they are not pigs. Instead, they are part of the Tayassuidae family, while pigs belong to the family Suidae.


----------



## geek

Are those wild?


----------



## Kraffty

absolutely wild, they seem to shy away if you head towards them but my understanding is that they do become aggressive and will attack when they have their babies with them or if you approach with dogs which they will attack. They have large tusks and just a few weeks ago a woman was attacked in a local wilderness area and ended up with quite a few bad bite wounds.
The group, same group all the time, seem pretty accustomed to being near people but still keep a pretty close eye out if they see you and will bolt if you make any sudden moves. We probably come across them 1 or 2 times a week on our morning walks.
Over the hill behind them is national forest and open government wilderness and they seem to live out there and trek in and out of our neighborhood to forage for additional food.


----------



## ceeaton

Varis, looks like you have to know what your doing to eat them:





__





Mouth watering javelina taco recipe


Quick, easy, tasty tacos




www.gohunt.com


----------



## Kraffty

I pulled up a map of my area, my home is under the little blue cross in the center, and it shows just how surrounded we are by wilderness areas and forests.
most of the mountain pics I take by Telephoto lens are across the canyon are in the red rock secret mountain wilderness area about 20 miles or so NW of us.


----------



## geek

ceeaton said:


> Varis, looks like you have to know what your doing to eat them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mouth watering javelina taco recipe
> 
> 
> Quick, easy, tasty tacos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gohunt.com



I remember my granddad many many years ago mentioned this wild animal in the deep woods in the country side of the DR where he grew up and I think they used to hunt and eat them, they're very similar to pork I think.


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> I remember my granddad many many years ago mentioned this wild animal in the deep woods in the country side of the DR where he grew up and I think they used to hunt and eat them, they're very similar to pork I think.


I think the article I referenced called them the "skunk pig". Guess they have a gland that you have to avoid when skinning/butchering.


----------



## ibglowin

Look like SAUSAGE to me!



Kraffty said:


> Went to take the trash can out this morning and the Javalina Squadron was back rooting under the scrub oak in the front yard for the mini acorns that fall.
> View attachment 63623


----------



## KCCam

ZebraB said:


> I bought this kit from a retailer in FL who shault NOT be named back Aug 2019, which is a long time. I really did not expect anything since it has been so long. But. "Unfortunately, our distributors only have a 7-10 day time frame for issues such as these." 7 - 10 days seems very small time frame. Most retailers give you a 30 day window for returns.
> 
> 
> View attachment 63301
> 
> BTW: I bought it on sale and I had it stored in a closet in my basement. I wanted to see how the first batch developed before starting a second. It did not appear to have breached to outside plastic too much because my wood floor in the closet was ok. However as you can see in the attached pictures the kit is unusable. Obviously the seal of the interior bag had a small leak.


I would try making that kit anyway. What have you got to lose? @ithink2020 had a similar experience. It may be just some juice leaking under the cap. His seems to be turning out fine, so he got 2 for 1 as well.


----------



## KCCam

Blindman Brewing, a local micro-brewery in LaCombe, Alberta, uses a button they flip to “Sanitized” once the table is sanitized after the previous customers have left. You flip it to “Not Sanitized” when you sit down. The hand sanitizer on the table is beer-scented. Nice touch!


----------



## Sage

Sedum likes this spot


----------



## Boatboy24

Ahhhh...


----------



## ibglowin

Let the beaning of the Astros players begin again! 

(that seems like a long time ago in a galaxy far far away now.......)


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Let the beaning of the Astros players begin again!
> 
> (that seems like a long time ago in a galaxy far far away now.......)



They just cut over to an intra-squad game in Houston. So far, nobody's been hit. LOL!


----------



## ibglowin

Its early!


----------



## geek

Did MLB start today?


----------



## bstnh1

Kraffty said:


> Went to take the trash can out this morning and the Javalina Squadron was back rooting under the scrub oak in the front yard for the mini acorns that fall.
> View attachment 63623


Guess I'll stop complaining about the chipmunks that run around our yard!!!


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Did MLB start today?



Exhibition game. Opening day on Friday.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Exhibition game. Opening day on Friday.


And the Phillies won...I loved the four and two out innings, LOL.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> And the Phillies won...I loved the four and two out innings, LOL.



Scherzer did NOT look good today. Philly made him pay.


----------



## ceeaton

I felt for the players, so strange not seeing anyone in the stands. Can't imagine trying to play without that component present, I know it's not everything, but...guess that is why they are "professional" baseball players.


----------



## ibglowin

Overlook Park, White Rock, NM (credit Brain Price)


----------



## geek

Go Yanks..!!


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> Go Yanks..!!



I agree! Go somewhere, far, far away!


----------



## Kraffty

just before sunrise yesterday morn. Yea Monsoons, got to walk in the rain this morning and it's supposed to hit pretty good for the next three days or so.


----------



## geek

wow, you took that pic??


----------



## Kraffty

@geek yeah, we keep two digital 35mm's behind the sofa with long and short lenses ready to go all the time now. Something like that pops up and can be gone in seconds or minutes. That one's pretty dramatic though I have to admit.


----------



## ceeaton

It's finally gonna rain here. Storms have been dodging us for quite some time. Only problem is, as I type this, I see some small hail bouncing off my grill lid. I'll still take it, the corn in the fields around here has folded leaves like it is praying for some moisture.

It's getting so dark from the clouds that I can hardly see my keytops on my laptop keyboard.

Edit: it just let loose, the temperature dropped about 15 degrees in a minute (hail helps that, it's frozen, you know).


----------



## Yooper🍷

Took this last night over Lake Superior 10 miles from Marquette. Neowise Comet. Won’t be back for 6000+ years


----------



## ceeaton

Well, I posted a pre-storm picture, how about some post-storm pics. My old 2002 digital camera just can't match what a modern one will do, but it still had top quality CCDs for how old it is. My daughter came out and said "it's gorgeous out here". Of course I was enjoying the warm reflection off my old white corolla. Gotta get a newer camera for her, I was about her age when I got interested in photography.


----------



## SpoiledRotten

The doctor told me to drink one glass of wine a day, so I bought a new glass.


----------



## Kraffty

Last sunset for a while, promise. Last night as dinner was finishing cooking looked out the back and saw this. Never turned red last night but still pretty cool.


----------



## sour_grapes

Nice!



Kraffty said:


> Last sunset for a while, promise.



Nah, I bet there will be another sunset tonight!


----------



## Mcjeff

I’m good with more sunset pictures. Northeast Ohio the other night from my back patio


----------



## ibglowin

Say hello to my little friend...........


----------



## Boatboy24

What kind of snake is that?


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> What kind of snake is that?



I want to know how big it is.


----------



## ibglowin

Bull snake. Non poisonous. They eat mice and gophers. They look scary but they are good to have around the house


----------



## ibglowin

Maybe 4 foot I suspect. He was just looking for a little shade out of the heat.


----------



## KCCam

ibglowin said:


> Say hello to my little friend...........
> 
> View attachment 63841
> View attachment 63842


Glad I live in Alberta!


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Maybe 4 foot I suspect. He was just looking for a little shade out of the heat.



Grill time.....


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> Grill time.....



Wait, do they sell them at Costco? (Or is it Cossssstco?)


----------



## Kraffty

My wife was going through some old boxes of photos and found this. It's a TinType Taken in the early 80's when we were in our young/mid 20's at Magic Mountain, a So Cal amusement park. There's a local place that does the same dress up, old photo thing and whenever we open back up and it safe we're going to try to take a similar photo, but 4 decades later.


----------



## geek

Freshly powder coated wheels for the Tesla.
I applied ceramic coating after, 2 coats.


----------



## KCCam

geek said:


> Freshly powder coated wheels for the Tesla.
> I applied ceramic coating after, 2 coats.
> 
> View attachment 64016
> View attachment 64017


Ooooo, a Tesla. I got to drive one recently. Shouldn’t have done that. Now I want one.


----------



## geek

KCCam said:


> Ooooo, a Tesla. I got to drive one recently. Shouldn’t have done that. Now I want one.



I tell everyone, once you drive an EV you ain’t looking back. No gas car for me any more, or ICE as we call it.

Piece of mind of not worrying about an engine with all sorts of internal parts and oil, plus transmission, plus this and that.

win win for EV.


----------



## KCCam

geek said:


> I tell everyone, once you drive an EV you ain’t looking back. No gas car for me any more, or ICE as we call it.
> 
> Piece of mind of not worrying about an engine with all sorts of internal parts and oil, plus transmission, plus this and that.
> 
> win win for EV.


*Plus: *0 to 60 in, like, 3 seconds! And that’s MPH, for my Canadian brothers and sisters. I might be exaggerating a bit, but it sure feels like it, even in the “cheap“ model.


----------



## Kraffty

I haven't run into any sizable snakes around here yet, bull or otherwise, but this morning as we left the house for our walk I found this guy hanging around on the front porch. My initial instinct was to grab a bat or 7 iron or maybe my 12 gage winchester but after taking a quick pic or two I opted for a broom and shepherding him off to some rocks that he crawled under and then away from sight. That porch column he's sitting in front of is 14" wide and I'd say he was right at 3" long.

A quick lookup says he's probably male (females are blond or tan) and the males live approx 10 years.


----------



## Kraffty

geek said:


> Freshly powder coated wheels for the Tesla.
> I applied ceramic coating after, 2 coats.
> 
> You're like a kid with his first HotRod with that thing..... got to love it!


----------



## ibglowin

Completely harmless!

We have them around here as well but you don't see them usually unless it's "tarantula mating season"..... And yes that is a thing and yes you could be ahead of the rest of us possibly in AZ. Around here its usually ~September. 

I remember the first time I was was riding (cycling) out past Bandelier and all of a sudden saw tarantulas trying to cross the road every 20 yards or so. A crazy (and eery) sight but they (the males) are just looking to get laid (like most males LOL)






Kraffty said:


> I haven't run into any sizable snakes around here yet, bull or otherwise, but this morning as we left the house for our walk I found this guy hanging around on the front porch. My initial instinct was to grab a bat or 7 iron or maybe my 12 gage winchester but after taking a quick pic or two I opted for a broom and shepherding him off to some rocks that he crawled under and then away from sight. That porch column he's sitting in front of is 14" wide and I'd say he was right at 3" long.
> 
> A quick lookup says he's probably male (females are blond or tan) and the males live approx 10 years.


----------



## SpoiledRotten

geek said:


> I tell everyone, once you drive an EV you ain’t looking back. No gas car for me any more, or ICE as we call it.
> 
> Piece of mind of not worrying about an engine with all sorts of internal parts and oil, plus transmission, plus this and that.
> 
> win win for EV.



Pull this with an EV!


----------



## geek

SpoiledRotten said:


> Pull this with an EV!
> View attachment 64083
> View attachment 64083



EASY..!! Just wait for the Cybertruck!!


----------



## ibglowin

I think it's hideous but this should do the trick. They just broke ground in Austin, TX on the factory to build the Cybertruck. 5000 new jobs. 




Towing Specs:






SpoiledRotten said:


> Pull this with an EV!
> View attachment 64083
> View attachment 64083


----------



## Kraffty

My understanding is Ford will be introducing both hybrid and electric F150s next year and there was a big ground breaking here in AZ last week for Nikola Corp for a new hugh plant to build Elec. and hydrogen-electric fuel cell Semi Trucks.









See the zero-emissions heavy trucks that Nikola will build in Arizona —and that could revolutionize the industry


Nikola Corp. CEO Trevor Milton said the company plans to employ thousands at a Coolidge plant and already has a backlog of 13,000 truck orders.



www.azcentral.com


----------



## SpoiledRotten

Glad they are creating that many jobs, but that thing is hideous. Looks like a Chinese knockoff to the Deloreon (sp). Even if it pulls, can it stop?


----------



## dralarms

That thing is absolutely freaking ugly


----------



## sour_grapes

SpoiledRotten said:


> Pull this with an EV!
> View attachment 64083
> View attachment 64083



Boy, that guy in the jeep parked really close to you! Be careful when you back up! 

Obviously, I kid. But, come to think of it, you aren't really ABLE to back up with such an arrangement, can you?


----------



## geek

When they revealed the pickup everyone dropped the jaw with such an unusual concept but then it started to grow on people.
I actually have a reservation which is only $100 and so over half a million people have reservations as well.

i know this design appears ugly but I tell you that at some point a new drastic redesign of a pickup was going to happen.
The current pickups in the market haven’t changed much year after year.

i can almost bet these revolutionary designs will be the norm in a not so distant future.


----------



## ibglowin

I don't think that dog is gonna hunt in many parts of the Country..... 



geek said:


> I can almost bet these revolutionary designs will be the norm in a not so distant future.


----------



## SpoiledRotten

sour_grapes said:


> Boy, that guy in the jeep parked really close to you! Be careful when you back up!
> 
> Obviously, I kid. But, come to think of it, you aren't really ABLE to back up with such an arrangement, can you?



Ha! Can’t back up more than a few feet with it all hooked up, but if needed, it doesn’t take but about 30 secs to disconnect the Jeep.


----------



## geek

@ibglowin


----------



## Kraffty

I set up in my driveway this morning between 1:30 and 3:30 and took 100 exposures, all at 30sec, 10mm lens at F4.5. I had my ISO set low (400) to try to avoid grain but I know I caught at least 4 or 6 meteors that just didn't show up on the camera so I'll try again tonight at 800 or 1000 ISO and see what I get. Here are the two that did image ok. Pretty cool shower and it's expected to be good again tonight between 2 and 3 am.


----------



## ibglowin

The boys are back in town!


----------



## ibglowin

@Kraffty Sending us your finest I see! 

At least she looks like a happy DUI.......


----------



## Kraffty

I had a feeling that of all of Prescott Valleyites I sent she'd be the one that couldn't maintain.....


----------



## ibglowin

Rule #1 for LA. if your out after 10PM the police will assume your DUI. Being out @ 230AM on the mail hill road that leads out of town they may have saved her life or someone else's.....


----------



## geek

Great guabas in the DR


----------



## ibglowin

Translate.........

LOL


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Translate.........
> 
> LOL


I think you could link that to his post on the Dinner forum and add the same comment, though it might be changed to say "that's what he said".


----------



## SpoiledRotten




----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Translate.........
> 
> LOL



In Spanish is Guayaba


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Translate.........
> 
> LOL



Guava. Makes great wine. (if you like guava)


----------



## geek

Saying goodbye to the DR.


----------



## ibglowin

So much for a 14 day quarantine!


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> View attachment 64284
> 
> Saying goodbye to the DR.



But it looks like you're saying "Howdy".


----------



## cmason1957

This wad my view on the deck this evening. Taken with my Google Pixel phone. I can't remember a previous August 1st where I could sit on the deck, turn on a fire feature and enjoy the weather, usually in Missouri we'r are in the midst of weather you can wear this time off the year.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> So much for a 14 day quarantine!



DR is not listed in our state's quarantine list


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> DR is not listed in our state's quarantine list



I took it to mean that the US is likely on the DR's quarantine list... maybe I am wrong.


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> I took it to mean that the US is likely on the DR's quarantine list... maybe I am wrong.



Probably...lol


----------



## ibglowin

Actually CT is doing better than most of the US..........


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Actually CT is doing better than most of the US..........
> 
> View attachment 64324



yep


----------



## geek

Powder coated wheels and ceramic coated


----------



## ceeaton

Is that to keep all the mud off when you are off roading it?


----------



## geek

ceeaton said:


> Is that to keep all the mud off when you are off roading it?



Off road in my Tesla? No way Jose 
But, the ceramic coating repeals water and dust brake and makes cleaning very easy.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Powder coated wheels and ceramic coated
> 
> View attachment 64434
> View attachment 64435




Looks sharp!


----------



## SpoiledRotten

Just got a new to me toy. 2017 F-250 Fx4 Lariat 6.7 Turbo Diesel. Still got my 2000 Lariat with the 7.3 TD, but I don’t need it any longer, so....


----------



## ibglowin

And they double as nonstick grill grates!



Boatboy24 said:


> Looks sharp!


----------



## geek

SpoiledRotten said:


> Just got a new to me toy. 2017 F-250 Fx4 Lariat 6.7 Turbo Diesel. Still got my 2000 Lariat with the 7.3 TD, but I don’t need it any longer, so....View attachment 64474
> View attachment 64475
> View attachment 64476
> View attachment 64477



Looks very clean.


----------



## NoQuarter

new toys... prices getting better with this virus stuff around here.

should probably invest in new dip net but not sure I can afford it now.


----------



## GR!

NoQuarter said:


> new toys... prices getting better with this virus stuff around here.
> 
> should probably invest in new dip net but not sure I can afford it now.


Those 25' Sea Hunts are beautiful, especially that one!


----------



## SpoiledRotten

NoQuarter said:


> new toys... prices getting better with this virus stuff around here.
> 
> should probably invest in new dip net but not sure I can afford it now.



Beautiful!

This is one of mine.


----------



## NoQuarter

GR! said:


> Those 25' Sea Hunts are beautiful, especially that one!


 Traded in a Stamus sedan bridge 320, just cant handle it by myself anymore. Needed one I can take out myself fishing and still be able to get a group of grand kids together and pull a tube. Need to stay social distanced you know.


----------



## pete1325

Sweet toys......I have a wedding to save for, sooooo no toys for me. Prioooorities!!


----------



## geek




----------



## glypo

This collage popped up on our digital photo frame this morning. Soave, in early April 2019 - the vines were only just in bud. We are hoping to drive down to Veneto in the coming weeks (restriction dependant), in which case I will endeavour to capture a similar photo whilst the vines in full foliage.


----------



## wrongway

Tesla's are cool but the process of battery making makes gas or E85 the better alternative.




__





StackPath






www.industryweek.com













The spiralling environmental cost of our lithium battery addiction


As the world scrambles to replace fossil fuels with clean energy, the environmental impact of finding all the lithium required could become a major issue in its own right




www.wired.co.uk


----------



## cmason1957

See Dad, I can fit into this dog bed. (Bed belongs to 15 lbs tiny dog, she weighs 75 lbs).


----------



## geek

That's a beauty..


----------



## geek

Coco is the real king in the house


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin

Someone has decided no pandemic will stop his vacay...........



Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 64760
> 
> 
> View attachment 64761


----------



## geek

Pandemic, what pandemic? Lol


----------



## ibglowin

The one in NC and the rest of the Atlantic coast, Gulf coast, Pacific coast.....






geek said:


> Pandemic, what pandemic? Lol


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> The one in NC and the rest of the Atlantic coast, Gulf coast, Pacific coast.....
> 
> View attachment 64764



The overwhelming majority of NC cases are in the Charlotte area.


----------



## ibglowin

Freedom Hill Vineyard, Eola-Amity Hills AVA


----------



## Boatboy24

A very interesting scene on the beach this morning:


----------



## ibglowin

That's the virus moving onshore after feeding out in the open waters..........


----------



## ibglowin

Or a pair of NC coastal breast.......


----------



## Kraffty

We have a small or young woodpecker that I think "identifies" as a hummingbird. Doesn't seem fazed when the hummingbirds buzz him while trying to get at their food but seems unclear on the concept of how to get the food out. Mostly taps on the glass or plastic base.


----------



## ibglowin

I believe he would like you to increase the diameter of those holes to accommodate his short/fat beak. Otherwise your kinda basically discriminating against all other Woodpeckers like him who openly identify as a Hummer......



Kraffty said:


> We have a small or young woodpecker that I think "identifies" as a hummingbird. Doesn't seem fazed when the hummingbirds buzz him while trying to get at their food but seems unclear on the concept of how to get the food out. Mostly taps on the glass or plastic base.
> View attachment 64882


----------



## cmason1957

Some pictures from the great Minnesota state. My wife and I brought my 93 year old father up from Missouri. These are some fish from last night and this morning, plus sunrise yesterday, gorgeous foggy morning.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

cmason1957 said:


> Some pictures from the great Minnesota state. My wife and I brought my 93 year old father up from Missouri. These are some fish from last night and this morning, plus sunrise yesterday, gorgeous foggy morning.
> 
> View attachment 64983
> View attachment 64984
> View attachment 64985
> View attachment 64986


Nice fish, Glad you enjoyed the day, BUT next time remember even a bad day fishing is a whole lot better than a fantastic day working. Enjoy.


----------



## cmason1957

Darrell Hawley said:


> Nice fish, Glad you enjoyed the day, BUT next time remember even a bad day fishing is a whole lot better than a fantastic day working. Enjoy.



Is there some easy to like this more than once. My wife and I have said this several times this week, even though fishing hav been more like catching. This lake sees very little fishing action, since it isn't a big walleye lake. I don't have the patience to fish fo walleye, so sunfish it it's, catch 20 throw back 19.


----------



## Yooper🍷

Life in the morning in Marquette Michigan by Lake Superior.


----------



## geek

Yooper🍷 said:


> Life in the morning in Marquette Michigan by Lake Superior. View attachment 65011
> View attachment 65012



Simply beautiful.


----------



## RichardC

Bottle is Watermelon wine I'm PATIENTLY waiting to rack (and age). It started off with a 'spoilt' smell and flavour but has been improving in the bottle at least.

Thing on wall, is a laptop, power supply, with a 150W, boost circuit attached. It's powering a 60W, Cree, LED, on an old CPU heatsink with fan. Output is probably>3000 lumens at max but, I almost never use it at that level. I couldn't stand the bulb on the wall, shining in my eye alll day, so made something interesting to light up the apt.


----------



## Johnd

Gosh, I really love living in South Louisiana at times.................


----------



## olusteebus

best of luck to you.


----------



## olusteebus

No, I just wouldn't


----------



## stickman

Yesterday I decided to replace a couple of 18yr old sprinkler valves that had failed. This is what I found after removing the cover from one of the valve boxes, looks cozy. You can see they had been chewing on the wires, but at least none of the wires had been fully chewed through. After replacing the valves and repairing the wires, I left a few "special treats" for our visitors.


----------



## Johnd

stickman said:


> Yesterday I decided to replace a couple of 18yr old sprinkler valves that had failed. This is what I found after removing the cover from one of the valve boxes, looks cozy. You can see they had been chewing on the wires, but at least none of the wires had been fully chewed through. After replacing the valves and repairing the wires, I left a few "special treats" for our visitors.
> 
> View attachment 65143


Never had rodents in my irrigation valve boxes, but they get into our tractors every year up at the property. They use the same play book up there, chewing through wires and making nests. Typically, the nests get built in between the fan housing and fan in front of the radiator, either jamming up the blade when you start the tractor, or blowing nest particles all over the inside of the engine compartment. We started leaving poison bait blocks on the tractors when we aren't going to be using them for a few weeks / months.


----------



## ceeaton

Potted up a dahlia tuber (a bit late) since I didn't have a great place to put it in the garden this year. When watering the driveway garden this morning (tomatoes, basil, few other herbs in pots) I finally got rewarded for my efforts (yeah, put tuber in pot, cover with soil, water, fertilize every few weeks, real tough).


----------



## Kraffty

Nice tuber dude.... good Pic!


----------



## ceeaton

Kraffty said:


> Nice tuber dude.... good Pic!


Here's today's picture of the same flower, I think it's getting better!


----------



## ceeaton

Start the grill, like @ibglowin and @sour_grapes have experienced recently, and it will rain! At least I got a reward, just wish that rainbow started in my yard somewhere and I could retire early, LOL.


----------



## ibglowin

Good morning from LA!


----------



## ibglowin

Jemez mountains about 50 min drive from me.


----------



## Kraffty

Some of the weather that rolled though last week.


----------



## DPCellars

Me, relaxing with an Old Fashioned in Hermosa Beach after harvesting this season.


----------



## Boatboy24

If anyone's dog is missing, this one's been in our back yard all night...


----------



## DPCellars

Boatboy24 said:


> If anyone's dog is missing, this one's been in our back yard all night...
> 
> View attachment 65504


Damn it Spot! I swear, no leash will keep him in the yard. Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## ibglowin

Boatboy24 said:


> If anyone's dog is missing, this one's been in our back yard all night...
> 
> View attachment 65504


----------



## geek

Las Galeras, Samana DR.

Not me this time @ibglowin Mike, my daughter vacationing. There’s still virgin land around many beaches in that area, would love owning a small piece of land there.!!


----------



## ibglowin

Sell a few shares of Tesla quick before they drop another 20%!



geek said:


> Las Galeras, Samana DR.
> There’s still virgin land around many beaches in that area, would love owning a small piece of land there.!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 65651


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Sell a few shares of Tesla quick before they drop another 20%!



I wish I had shares 
Any other suggestion lol


----------



## geek

Las Galeras, Samana DR.
Casa El Paraíso


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Las Galeras, Samana DR.
> Casa El Paraíso
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 65670



AKA: Casa de la Cerveza


----------



## geek

My daughter has been texting me pics and how beautiful that villa is, just look at that view, just amazing and they have a pool that is just.....


----------



## Darrell Hawley

geek said:


> My daughter has been texting me pics and how beautiful that villa is, just look at that view, just amazing and they have a pool that is just.....


Was over in DR last Jan, but will have to wait awhile before going back to LifeStyle Vacations resorts. Had a great time there.
*The reopening date of the resort has CHANGED!

Puerto Plata* – November 20, 2020
*Punta Cana* – December 15, 2020
*Cabarete* – December 15, 2020


----------



## geek

Darrell Hawley said:


> Was over in DR last Jan, but will have to wait awhile before going back to LifeStyle Vacations resorts. Had a great time there.
> *The reopening date of the resort has CHANGED!
> 
> Puerto Plata* – November 20, 2020
> *Punta Cana* – December 15, 2020
> *Cabarete* – December 15, 2020
> View attachment 65707



I assume the opening date for that hotel?
My 2nd daughter is flying this Wednesday and will stay at the Riu Palace in Punta Cana this Friday, so many resorts already open in Punta Cana for sure, if not all!!


----------



## Rice_Guy

Harvest season, , , , BARKEEP! , got more?


----------



## bstnh1

Finally got around to making one. Took only a few days and total cost was just under $100.


----------



## Boatboy24

bstnh1 said:


> Finally got around to making one. Took only a few days and total cost was just under $100.
> 
> View attachment 65767



Just in time too - it's fire pit season.


----------



## geek




----------



## Boatboy24

I call that one: "Sunset Upon Costco".


----------



## Kraffty

I know it's a poor krafftsman craftsman who blames his tools and I've posted some nice pics here but have felt a bit limited by my 15 year old EOS Rebel XT that was a hand me down from my brother. In exchange for my next happy birthday-thanksgiving-christmas-newyears-aprilfools-fathers-etc day presents I ordered and just received today a new camera. This is considered an "entry level" full frame camera and is light years ahead in resolution and capabilities to my XT. Charging up the battery now and only have about 485 more pages to read on my first take of the manual. 610 page pdf but in truthfulness just a little over 200 pages in the supplied printed manual to go through. I'm hoping to get some test photos taken over the weekend and maybe shoot the some of the same shots with the xt for comparison. I was fortunate that my 100-300mm lens matches the EF mount. All my other lenses do not fit so for now I just bought 2 new for my basic set up of a 50mm, 17-40 tele and the 100-300 tele. Maybe more as Needed.


----------



## KCCam

Kraffty said:


> I know it's a poor krafftsman craftsman who blames his tools and I've posted some nice pics here but have felt a bit limited by my 15 year old EOS Rebel XT that was a hand me down from my brother. In exchange for my next happy birthday-thanksgiving-christmas-newyears-aprilfools-fathers-etc day presents I ordered and just received today a new camera. This is considered an "entry level" full frame camera and is light years ahead in resolution and capabilities to my XT. Charging up the battery now and only have about 485 more pages to read on my first take of the manual. 610 page pdf but in truthfulness just a little over 200 pages in the supplied printed manual to go through. I'm hoping to get some test photos taken over the weekend and maybe shoot the some of the same shots with the xt for comparison. I was fortunate that my 100-300mm lens matches the EF mount. All my other lenses do not fit so for now I just bought 2 new for my basic set up of a 50mm, 17-40 tele and the 100-300 tele. Maybe more as Needed.
> 
> View attachment 65844
> View attachment 65845
> View attachment 65846


Wanna trade? Hahaha. I have the 7D. As a hobbyist, I love it, but never did manage to read the whole manual.


----------



## sour_grapes

Kraffty said:


> I know it's a poor krafftsman craftsman who blames his tools and I've posted some nice pics here but have felt a bit limited by my 15 year old EOS Rebel XT that was a hand me down from my brother. In exchange for my next happy birthday-thanksgiving-christmas-newyears-aprilfools-fathers-etc day presents I ordered and just received today a new camera. This is considered an "entry level" full frame camera and is light years ahead in resolution and capabilities to my XT. Charging up the battery now and only have about 485 more pages to read on my first take of the manual. 610 page pdf but in truthfulness just a little over 200 pages in the supplied printed manual to go through. I'm hoping to get some test photos taken over the weekend and maybe shoot the some of the same shots with the xt for comparison. I was fortunate that my 100-300mm lens matches the EF mount. All my other lenses do not fit so for now I just bought 2 new for my basic set up of a 50mm, 17-40 tele and the 100-300 tele. Maybe more as Needed.
> 
> View attachment 65844
> View attachment 65845
> View attachment 65846



So, I am guessing you took the picture of the new camera using the old camera? Kinda like that riddle about the small town that only had two barbers?


----------



## VictorV

geek said:


> I wish I had shares
> Any other suggestion lol


Now's probably good time to buy Tesla at a low price.


----------



## Kraffty

sour_grapes said:


> So, I am guessing you took the picture of the new camera using the old camera? Kinda like that riddle about the small town that only had two barbers?


Exactly, here's the only pic I've taken so far, on accident, while setting up and touching all the buttons. wasn't even on full auto but look at the focus on the lens on the table and the color. I had to resize down to load so lost some resolution.


----------



## ibglowin

It's Chiminea time in the high desert of Nuevo Mexico!


----------



## Sage

I don't even want to see a fire!

It's so dry here and so many fires going, you'll get fined for farting in the forrest.


----------



## ibglowin

Praying for everyone on the West coast. We have been in your shoes as well. We burned up (literally) in 2000 with the Cerro Grande fire and then what was left still standing burned to the ground in 2011 with the Las Conchas fire. Not much forrest left to burn in NM that has not burned already to some extent. Even the only forrest way down South burned up in 2012 with the Little Bear fire. They actually lifted all restrictions this past week in what's left of our forrest. That cold front that came though mid week left behind lots of moisture in the form of snow and rain. We got almost an inch here at the house.



Sage said:


> I don't even want to see a fire!
> 
> It's so dry here and so many fires going, you'll get fined for farting in the forrest.


----------



## Sage

Went fishing... Or tried to. 2 photos, one at 9am then at 1pm....


----------



## Aeludor

Picked the crab apples last night, doubled my harverst from last year. (Because this year i knew what to expect a bit more) Still have a 3rd of the tree left, but can't get to the top... We got 65#.


----------



## Sage

It's a little lighter today. Photos from my kitchen table. Yesterday and today. I can see the mountain top today.






Better today but still smokey. Supposed to get a good wind tonight.


----------



## ibglowin

Mrs IB has lots of family in Seattle. Air quality there the past few days was off the charts. Worst in the entire planet currently.


----------



## Boatboy24

Sage said:


> It's a little lighter today. Photos from my kitchen table. Yesterday and today. I can see the mountain top today.
> 
> View attachment 65928
> View attachment 65931



Looks like a really beautiful spot if you're not dealing with the smoke. I love your 'side tables'. Are they actual tree sections?


----------



## geek

Finally washed the baby with a soapy bath after 2 long weeks  lol


----------



## geek

My baby


----------



## Sage

Boatboy24 said:


> Looks like a really beautiful spot if you're not dealing with the smoke. I love your 'side tables'. Are they actual tree sections?


Yes, tree sections, Locust and very heavy!


----------



## ibglowin

Wait I thought your car was your baby? So confused. Which one is your baby?



geek said:


> My baby
> View attachment 65942


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Wait I thought your car was your baby? So confused. Which one is your baby?



I meant to say my "second" baby....lol


----------



## ZebraB

ibglowin said:


> Mrs IB has lots of family in Seattle. Air quality there the past few days was off the charts. Worst in the entire planet currently.




Yes. The smoke has been thick but seems better than the smog that a grew up in San Fernando Valley. Below is a pic 1) from this morning and 2) one from a few days ago. It is actually clearer today but not expected to leave until Friday. Just another air issue in 2020 this one is much more manageable.


----------



## Sage

Edit, added todays photo to earlier post for comparison


----------



## geek




----------



## Darrell Hawley

geek said:


> View attachment 66049


Did you get Coco one of these yet ?


----------



## geek

Darrell Hawley said:


> Did you get Coco one of these yet ?
> View attachment 66072



Really cool. No, he won't stay put for not even a minute.


----------



## 4score

My son took a time out from shoveling from the bin (in the truck) onto our sorting chute before the crusher. This was last week's Mourvedre. Made a Rose.


----------



## sour_grapes

4score said:


> View attachment 66088
> 
> My son took a time out from shoveling from the bin (in the truck) onto our sorting chute before the crusher. This was last week's Mourvedre. Made a Rose.



Good looking effort there!


----------



## geek

Mount Washington, NH trip with my son.
Breathtaking views.


----------



## geek

After we got back home yesterday evening


----------



## geek




----------



## geek

My Tesla on screen graph showing how much energy is used going up and then down the mountain.
It used about 30 something miles to go up and then I gained about 25 miles going down using auto generative braking.


----------



## Boatboy24

Gotta love that projected 999 mile range.


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> My Tesla on screen graph showing how much energy is used going up and then down the mountain.
> It used about 30 something miles to go up and then I gained about 25 miles going down using auto generative braking.
> 
> View attachment 66187
> View attachment 66188
> View attachment 66189



Very impressive!

Electromagnetism is WAAAAAY stronger than gravity. In comparing (to the uninitiated) the relative strengths of these two forces, I like to point out exactly your scenario: The electrons want to get from one terminal of your battery to the other terminal so badly that they are willing to raise a car up a damn mountain to do so!


----------



## geek

At Costco for $99 and the bottles are .375


----------



## Boatboy24

I see a Costco run in my future...


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> I see a Costco run in my future...



You think is worthy?


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> You think is worthy?



I figured you'd sampled everything and determined that it was.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> I figured you'd sampled everything and determined that it was.



LOL, no wine sampling..!! Wish they did.


----------



## ibglowin

At a minimum you get 24 empty bottles to use as splits for future wine batches. 

Winning!


----------



## ibglowin

Here is the calendar with pics of each wine as well as the Country of Origin. 95% are European. 1 from California, 1 from South Africa. Looks like a pretty good gift for yourself or someone you know who likes wine.









2022 Wine Advent Calendar | Flying Blue Imports


Featuring an assortment of wines from around the world, the Wine Advent Calendar was created by Flying Blue Imports.




www.wineadvent-ure.com


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Here is the calendar with pics of each wine as well as the Country of Origin. 95% are European. 1 from California, 1 from South Africa. Looks like a pretty good gift for yourself or someone you know who likes wine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2022 Wine Advent Calendar | Flying Blue Imports
> 
> 
> Featuring an assortment of wines from around the world, the Wine Advent Calendar was created by Flying Blue Imports.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wineadvent-ure.com



Also sounds like the review of some of the wine is pretty good:









2020 Costco Wine Advent-ure Calendar


The Costco Wine Advent Calendar is one of the most popular items we review and it's back with 24 tasty half bottles from around the world.




costcowineblog.com


----------



## Kraffty

We had some brief rain showers pop up yesterday afternoon and dozens of birds came out of hiding to perch and enjoy the showers. These guys were in our backyard and the neighbors yard.


----------



## mainshipfred

Yesterday was the first crush for the production facility we built. Should have taken some exterior pics but didn't think about it. Still some work to finish it up just had to get them ready for production.


----------



## Kraffty

We went out exploring yesterday based on a booklet of scenic drives put out by Arizona Highways. I started out by missing an unmarked turn on the trail and ended up in a place called Sycamore Canyon, beautiful but a bit of a hairy drive in and out. The "roads" are actually Forest roads mostly dirt, gravel and rocks. Anyway we regrouped, got back on track and drove the entire 20 mile route. This photo is taken from down on the floor of the Verde Valley facing the Mogollon Rim which I've photographed from my deck with a telephoto lens lots of times. It was fun getting a little closer for a different perspective. This pic was actually 7 different shots stitched together in Photoshop for an approx. 90 degree panoramic.


----------



## Kraffty

..and a couple more from Saturday. These are looking south vs. the northern shot above. In the distance in the panoramic you can see the path of the Verde River carved out of the floor. It runs along sandstone and limestone cliffs and is lined by cottonwoods and brush and flows from right to left directly into Cottonwood. You can also see the dirt road we're taking down back to the river and then home, this is about the smoothest and easiest section of the entire route. The other is a closer shot of the cliffs across the river just before we hit the Tuzigoot National Monument in Clarkdale. In three weeks we plan on a similar day on FR-300 which is on top of and follows the Mogollon Rim south of us. It could be really colorful if fall cooperates with it's timing.


----------



## BRossi

Drove up to Copper Harbor, MI Saturday and golfed at the historic Keweenaw Mountain Lodge. The fall colors were beautiful (sorry picture is sideways!) and enjoyed the beautiful scenery on Lake Superior!


----------



## olusteebus




----------



## BRossi

olusteebus said:


> View attachment 66498


Thx! how did you straighten it? When I’m on my iPad they look fine, but turn when I post on here.


----------



## olusteebus

I did it on my laptop. Right click, save as. I clicked to open and went to adjustments. My problem with ipad is that you don't "right click" as far as I remember.


----------



## olusteebus

Taken at Carrabelle Florida on Florida's Forgotten Coast last week. I love that area. That is just before sunrise. You can't tell if here but there are two islands immediately off shore. There was an Army base there during WWII, used to train for amphibious landings. The dock you see is where the main dock was for the fort as best as I can surmise. History of Camp Gordon Johnston


----------



## geek

That is a beautiful picture.


----------



## BRossi

olusteebus said:


> I did it on my laptop. Right click, save as. I clicked to open and went to adjustments. My problem with ipad is that you don't "right click" as far as I remember.


Yeah, I don’t think I can manipulate like that on the iPad. Thx for the adjustment!


----------



## Johnd

BRossi said:


> Yeah, I don’t think I can manipulate like that on the iPad. Thx for the adjustment!


Actually, you can do it on the iPad. Select the picture from your photos, then click "Edit" in the upper right corner of the screen. The image will appear in the edit screen, look to the left side, there's an icon of a square with dotted rotational arrows around it, click the icon. Now, at the top of the screen to left hand side, you'll see a rectangle with a dotted rotational arrow that rotates the photo clockwise, click it as many times as you need to get the image in the position you desire. Click "Done" and the picture will be saved to your photos in the new configuration......................


----------



## BRossi

Johnd said:


> Actually, you can do it on the iPad. Select the picture from your photos, then click "Edit" in the upper right corner of the screen. The image will appear in the edit screen, look to the left side, there's an icon of a square with dotted rotational arrows around it, click the icon. Now, at the top of the screen to left hand side, you'll see a rectangle with a dotted rotational arrow that rotates the photo clockwise, click it as many times as you need to get the image in the position you desire. Click "Done" and the picture will be saved to your photos in the new configuration......................


It looks upright on my iPad. So I’d actually have to rotate it somehow to look crooked. Anyway, thx for the help!


----------



## dralarms

BRossi said:


> It looks upright on my iPad. So I’d actually have to rotate it somehow to look crooked. Anyway, thx for the help!


What you do is make it wider than taller. Ie, crop the top or bottom just a bit.


----------



## wood1954

Here’s another of my hobbies, 1990 Mercedes 300 se. I inherited it 2 years ago, after sitting in my mother-in-laws garage for ten years I thought it would be a breeze to resuscitate it. Nope! After 5 mechanics and lots of parts it now runs and looks great.


----------



## geek

wood1954 said:


> Here’s another of my hobbies, 1990 Mercedes 300 se. I inherited it 2 years ago, after sitting in my mother-in-laws garage for ten years I thought it would be a breeze to resuscitate it. Nope! After 5 mechanics and lots of parts it now runs and looks great.View attachment 66526
> View attachment 66527



If budget allows, I'd recommend a paint protection film (PPF) and ceramic coating to retain its beauties..
PPF full front at least.


----------



## wood1954

geek said:


> If budget allows, I'd recommend a paint protection film (PPF) and ceramic coating to retain its beauties..
> PPF full front at least.


When my buddy fixed the rust on the fenders he clear coated the paint, is that considered PPF?


----------



## geek

wood1954 said:


> When my buddy fixed the rust on the fenders he clear coated the paint, is that considered PPF?



PPF is a clear plastic film from 3M or Suntek that protects the paint from rock chips.


----------



## cmason1957

Today racking my Chambourcin Rosé out of my primary fermenting bucket. 300 pounds lightly pressed to about 17.5 gallons. On the incredibly plus side, wife said, "You know we need to get a hydraulic press, I'm tired of messing with this fruit press" so I'm starting to look for them.


----------



## wood1954

nice that your wife helps. Pretty dark rose, does chambourcin have red juice or is that from the skins. I was going to make Marquette rose this year but the juice is so dark I decided not to.


----------



## cmason1957

wood1954 said:


> nice that your wife helps. Pretty dark rose, does chambourcin have red juice or is that from the skins. I was going to make Marquette rose this year but the juice is so dark I decided not to.


Oh yes, it is wonderful that my wife is the cellar rat, makes life much easier. 

Chambourcin is pretty dark, really quickly. We picked up the grapes and crushed at the vineyard, 75 minutes drive back home. Then we let them sit for about another hour, then pressed. It will end up being a light clear reddish color, nor a pale pink.


----------



## Kraffty

Moon setting yesterday morning


----------



## bigcirjust

Alicante pressing a first racking.


----------



## Kraffty

View from near Flagstaff just before starting down the 18 mile grade down towards our valley. Smoke from California makes for some cool shading.


----------



## geek




----------



## ibglowin

It's that time of year again! 

Cumbres & Toltec Scenic Railroad, Chama, NM. Photo: Steve Schmitt


----------



## Kraffty

@ibglowin Funny you posted that, we have a friend of my wife's coming out on the 18th and have made reservations for the 3 of us on the Verde Canyon Railroad. In October they have a "Ales on Rails" promotion that starts with lunch at the depot along with 4 tastings of Local Brews that you can try then or later on the train. We've got seats in First Class, living room sofa style, where they have more beer and/or drinks available for the ride. There are also private open air cars attached to each First class car. It's about a 4 hour tour, 40 miles up then back down the canyon. The cottonwoods in the canyon are just starting to yellow so hopefully it'll be colorful. Photo from their website that also mentions they have 2 of the only 7 remaining vintage Locomotives of this style.

ing


----------



## sour_grapes

Kraffty said:


> @ibglowin Funny you posted that, we have a friend of my wife's coming out on the 18th and have made reservations for the 3 of us on the Verde Canyon Railroad. In October they have a "Ales on Rails" promotion that starts with lunch at the depot along with 4 tastings of Local Brews that you can try then or later on the train. We've got seats in First Class, living room sofa style, where they have more beer and/or drinks available for the ride. There are also private open air cars attached to each First class car. It's about a 4 hour tour, 40 miles up then back down the canyon. The cottonwoods in the canyon are just starting to yellow so hopefully it'll be colorful. Photo from their website that also mentions they have 2 of the only 7 remaining vintage Locomotives of this style.
> 
> ingView attachment 66706
> View attachment 66707



I have always loved F-7's. I can't believe they have 2 of 7!


----------



## Johnd

It’s been a really long year, and hurricane season appears to be holding on to the bitter f***ing end. Our new little friend went from TS to Cat 2 in 24 hours, and is expected to strengthen to Cat 4 tomorrow, and then hit land as a 2 on Friday. The blue dot in the map is me, and the storm track was on top of us yesterday, now it’s 15 miles west, putting us in the eastern eyewall, not where you want to be. Saving grace is that forecasters haven’t gotten the forecast right yet, let’s just hope they F this one up too.


----------



## geek

John, good luck with everything, it is October and such an active season....ufff
My brother lives in Cape Coral, FL and they've been lucky this year.


----------



## Johnd

geek said:


> John, good luck with everything, it is October and such an active season....ufff
> My brother lives in Cape Coral, FL and they've been lucky this year.


I haven't really been too worried about the recent storms, we've been pretty lucky here as well, but this one has a pretty solid agreement amongst all of the hurricane models. I hope it doesn't hit here, but just have a gut feeling that it is. At least we have the technology to see / know what's out there, imagine back in earlier times where they just slammed into the coast with little / no forewarning...............


----------



## cmason1957

John, what a mess it looks like you could be in for. I sure hope you get missed. It has been a bad year for the gulf.


----------



## dralarms

@Johnd better batten down the hatches. Unless something happens it looks like it’s going to be a bad one.


----------



## Kraffty

On a light note, we came across this yesterday on the way to the post office, gotta love AZ.


----------



## Steve Wargo

Ausable River Area TAWAS MI


----------



## sour_grapes

Steve Wargo said:


> Ausable River Area TAWAS MIView attachment 66745



Wow, that is great!

I have swum/canoed in the Au Sable river (or, as I like to call it, "A Usable River.") However, my experience was FAR upstream from you, back up in the Grayling area. Heavenly, really!


----------



## glennwing




----------



## Jennifer Hetzman




----------



## Kraffty

Jennifer, both your wines and labels are beautiful, now you need a corker so you can add shrinks to cap the nice looking combo!


----------



## geek

Jennifer Hetzman said:


> View attachment 66770



Everything looks nice, except for the corks, as Mike said, it looks like you need a corker pronto.


----------



## Kraffty

Lori had an hour and a half video conference training class yesterday so I grabbed my gear and headed out for more camera practice. The dead tree is a pretty straight forward image. The poles ended up more an exercise for photoshop and desaturation towards an almost BW photo.


----------



## ibglowin

Looks like you guys are seeing some smoke (like us).






Kraffty said:


> Lori had an hour and a half video conference training class yesterday so I grabbed my gear and headed out for more camera practice. The dead tree is a pretty straight forward image. The poles ended up more an exercise for photoshop and desaturation towards an almost BW photo.
> 
> View attachment 66772
> View attachment 66773


----------



## Kraffty

And hiking back to my truck I found it sitting there, looking as pretty as an Ad for Ford Trucks.


----------



## Kraffty

The smoke is bad enough to be pretty noticeable, maybe some rain on the way for CA, Hopefully it'll help.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Looks like you guys are seeing some smoke (like us).
> 
> View attachment 66774




your backyard???


----------



## ibglowin

Almost. Literally a 5 min walk from our front door. Not quite the Grand Canyon but a lot closer!








geek said:


> your backyard???


----------



## Kraffty

WOW, too many glasses of Red and a late night stroll and you could wake up in the river wondering what happened!


----------



## BernardSmith

Too many glasses and you might not wake up in the river...


----------



## Kraffty

So what I want to know is who goes out in the desert and trims these trees so perfectly round....... We're heading back out there this afternoon in hopes of catching the last of the sun hitting just the red rocks between 5:30 and 6:00. Hopefully get a decent shot or two. I'm starting to hint to Lori that we really need an older jeep wrangler 4x4 just cause......desert, dirt, dust, convertible top, scratches, fun...... we'll see.....


----------



## Kraffty

We made it out and back safely, dropping jeep hints along the way. Sat on the tailgate with a couple of cold beers, chatting and laughing and even catching a herd of Mountain Pronghorn Antelope on camera about a quarter mile from us. At least a couple of pics worth sharing during the last light of the day.


----------



## geek

Beautiful pics Mike


----------



## sour_grapes

Beautiful fall walk yesterday.


----------



## sour_grapes

This was supposed to be a single _delicata _squash.

However, these two seem to have been caught in the act. After all, you cannot spell _indelicata_ without _in flagrante delicto_.


----------



## Kraffty

@sour_grapes, Paul, I've only been to WI a couple of times but one of them was in October and Lori took me to visit and climb a tower/steeple at Holy Hill. The view from up there something I'd never experienced before, I can't imagine there being a more colorful part of the world to see in Fall. Love your pic. This is from the web for anyone not familiar with Holy Hill Basilica, it's just stunning.


----------



## Sage

Finished 2019 bottling


----------



## sour_grapes

Kraffty said:


> @sour_grapes, Paul, I've only been to WI a couple of times but one of them was in October and Lori took me to visit and climb a tower/steeple at Holy Hill. The view from up there something I'd never experienced before, I can't imagine there being a more colorful part of the world to see in Fall. Love your pic. This is from the web for anyone not familiar with Holy Hill Basilica, it's just stunning.
> View attachment 66988



That is awesome, Mike! I love that picture, even if not yours.

I have never actually climbed the tower, and maybe never will. Too crowded during the correct season. For those of us who live here, we figure we can go some other year, but of course it is the same every year!

The day-hike I went on was just a few miles south of there. There is a long-distance hiking trail called the Ice Age Trail that wends its way along the edge of the last glaciation, from the eastern edge of Wisconsin on Green Bay, to the border with Minnesota. I'd like to through-hike it some year! It goes right past Holy Hill. This weekend, I chose to hike a segment just a few miles away from Holy Hill; "my" segment is fairly remote from easy access points, so we can avoid crowds. Worked fairly well.


----------



## crushday

Here’s a picture I took from the trail behind my house in Montana a few years ago on this day in 2015...


----------



## hounddawg

sour_grapes said:


> This was supposed to be a single _delicata _squash.
> 
> However, these two seem to have been caught in the act. After all, you cannot spell _indelicata_ without _in flagrante delicto_.
> 
> 
> View attachment 66921


i just figured you'd finally been nipped...
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg




----------



## hounddawg




----------



## hounddawg




----------



## Kraffty

crushday said:


> Here’s a picture I took from the trail behind my house in Montana a few years ago on this day in 2015...View attachment 67014


That's a stunning photo!


----------



## crushday

This is the bridge that spans the Columbia River between Washington and Oregon near Astoria, Oregon. Funny thing about this picture that I took in 2018... There is an industrial area near the river that had signs hanging on the fence indicating "no trespassing" and "warning". Seeking a unique angle of the bridge and seeing the gate open, I took my opportunity. I set up my tripod, took the image and was out in 90 seconds. The security guard tried stopping me as I exited the gated and fenced area. My wife was ticked to say the least. But, when she saw the image I had captured, all was forgiven. This is by far my favorite image of Astoria-Megler Bridge.


----------



## sour_grapes

Amazing shot!


----------



## cmason1957

That is a neat looking bridge. I like the design of it, with the superstructure over about half of it, then it goes to understructure (and I bet that's a technical term I just made up there).


----------



## Kraffty

"understructure" looks like a big metal floor Truss.... I'd call it a .... wait for it..... "Trussel Bridge"
Absolutely Cool Photo


----------



## cmason1957

Kraffty said:


> "understructure" looks like a big metal floor Truss.... I'd call it a .... wait for it..... "Trussel Bridge"
> Absolutely Cool Photo



Trusses Bridge, not something I remember them saying back those many years ago, when I took Engineering Classes. I did take one or two General Engineering classes, even though I was an Electrical Student. And just as a side note, there is no such thing as a civil engineer, I never meet one, we are all somewhat uncivil.


----------



## Kraffty

Last night was the first time I actually took my new camera outside to shoot some exposures in prep for the upcoming Orionids Meteor shower peak on Tuesday morning. I ended up at a really high ISO of 6400 but just f22 for 5 sec. Stacked 10 exposures, processed and here's my first Constellation shot, Cassiopeia in the middle lower right side of the Milky way. Shot looking straight up from my driveway with the neighbors lights shining, planning on going out into the desert on tuesday.


----------



## BernardSmith

Two quick observations and thoughts, Kraffty:
1. You must live in a very dark area. There is no light pollution apparent in the shot and that sky is so clear. and
2. You say each exposure was 5 seconds... there are no obvious tracking lines
. Those star images are sharp as tacks.
An incredibly beautiful image of the night sky. What lens did you use? And that ISO is that on film or is that a digital equivalent?


----------



## Boatboy24

Great pic, Mike. Ya know, the more I think about it, winemaking and photography aren't that different. In one, you're trying to find beauty within a balance of sugar, acid and alcohol. In the other, you have to balance ISO, aperture and shutter speed. In both, there are no perfect 'formulas'; only different artistic interpretations of what 'works', given the conditions.


----------



## Kraffty

Thanks, it came out even better than I expected. Cottonwood is in the Verde Valley, AZ and is a designated Dark Skys Area, and very dark on moonless nights. I was using a Canon 17mm lens and think I could get to maybe 8 secs without noticeable tracks. Shot at F22 and I know I can sharpen it up more with a lower stop. It's digital, Canon 6d mark II with ISO settings up to 40,000 and "augmented" (fake) settings up to 102,000 which makes it popular for Astrophotography. Truth is it was about the lowest priced full frame camera I could justify buying as a weekend hobbyist.


----------



## ceeaton

Fall is finally starting here. Supposed to approach 32 tomorrow morning.

If I wasn't lazy I'd photoshop out that telephone pole, but that is the view from my "perch" where I sometimes work from during the week.


----------



## Boatboy24

I'm not coaching baseball this fall, so I have the opportunity to actually take some pictures. Broke out the DSLR for the first time in a very long time last weekend.


----------



## ibglowin

Shhhhhhhhhhhh........... 

We escaped quarantine!


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> I'm not coaching baseball this fall, so I have the opportunity to actually take some pictures. Broke out the DSLR for the first time in a very long time last weekend.
> 
> View attachment 67094



Your son?


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Your son?



Yes


----------



## Darrell Hawley

Boatboy24 said:


> Yes


Enjoy your time as they grow up WAY too fast and nice to have the pictures for memories. I went through 3 camcorders filming my son grade school-college. Now on my second time around as my grandson is 12 and just as much fun watching him play sports.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> I'm not coaching baseball this fall, so I have the opportunity to actually take some pictures. Broke out the DSLR for the first time in a very long time last weekend.
> 
> View attachment 67094



Since you always notice subtle details, I will take a guess: I take it he is a switch hitter?


----------



## hounddawg

only southpaws are in their right mind


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Yes



Enjoy as much as you can while they're young.
My son is now in college and couldn't get on the local school's soccer team, I miss seeing him play :-(


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Since you always notice subtle details, I will take a guess: I take it he is a switch hitter?



He's a righty, but bats lefty. He prefers lefty for hockey (though he doesn't play organized hockey) too.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Enjoy as much as you can while they're young.
> My son is now in college and couldn't get on the local school's soccer team, I miss seeing him play :-(



I'm dreading the day I can't watch him anymore.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> I'm dreading the day I can't watch him anymore.



My son received a few offers from coaches but out of state (much more than staying at a local state college but without playing, so he decided to stay because also he didn’t want to stay away from home. With all this pandemic crap I guess it was the right decision anyways 
The school has a soccer team but not the official team which he plans to be part of once all this craziness is over.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> He's a righty, but bats lefty. He prefers lefty for hockey (though he doesn't play organized hockey) too.



I was making my guess based on his unconventional choice of batting gloves!


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> I was making my guess based on his unconventional choice of batting gloves!



You mean only wearing one? He just started doing that a few weeks ago when he got that bat.


----------



## hounddawg

Boatboy24 said:


> You mean only wearing one? He just started doing that a few weeks ago when he got that bat.


is he a southpaw?
Dawg


----------



## geek

Got this pic before going to church this afternoon


----------



## hounddawg

geek said:


> Got this pic before going to church this afternoon
> 
> View attachment 67127


what kind of tree is that?
thank you,
Dawg


----------



## Boatboy24

hounddawg said:


> is he a southpaw?
> Dawg



He's right-handed - only hits lefty.


----------



## hounddawg

Boatboy24 said:


> He's right-handed - only hits lefty.


I'm left handed on everything but bow hunting, i sling shafts right handed, 
Dawg


----------



## Boatboy24

hounddawg said:


> I'm left handed on everything but bow hunting, i sling shafts right handed,
> Dawg



I'm a righty, but on the rare occasions that I'm firing a rifle or shotgun, I go lefty. My left eye is dominant. I also throw a frisbee much better with my left hand and am virtually unable to brush my teeth with my right. I'm a freak of nature.


----------



## hounddawg

Boatboy24 said:


> I'm a righty, but on the rare occasions that I'm firing a rifle or shotgun, I go lefty. My left eye is dominant. I also throw a frisbee much better with my left hand and am virtually unable to brush my teeth with my right. I'm a freak of nature.


SHUCKS I already new that beings you don't drink Sweet wines,,, LOL
Dawg


----------



## sour_grapes

hounddawg said:


> what kind of tree is that?
> thank you,
> Dawg



I am thinking honey locust?


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> You mean only wearing one? He just started doing that a few weeks ago when he got that bat.



True that, ha ha! In my mind, you only wear a glove on the hand closes to the knob of the bat. Before I posted my question/comment above, I looked for pictures of batting gloves; Damned if every picture I could find had everyone with two gloves! I had not noticed that trend became universal.


----------



## Sage




----------



## hounddawg

sour_grapes said:


> I am thinking honey locust?


i thought it looked like locust, but like those around here, that one had no thorns on it,
Dawg


----------



## Kraffty

So I was looking through my photos from the other night and saw that I'd very faintly captured a meteor in one of the frames. I processed it to bring up the contrast and highlights and whites and now it looks like the camera picked up a whole bunch of meteors in one shot. There are so many that my first thought was the camera had some type of glitch but I can't figure out how that could be since it's so random. It would seem like if I jiggled the camera somehow that everything would have "tails" and they'd all go in the same direction. Anyway it's a neat looking shot.


----------



## Boatboy24

Kraffty said:


> So I was looking through my photos from the other night and saw that I'd very faintly captured a meteor in one of the frames. I processed it to bring up the contrast and highlights and whites and now it looks like the camera picked up a whole bunch of meteors in one shot. There are so many that my first thought was the camera had some type of glitch but I can't figure out how that could be since it's so random. It would seem like if I jiggled the camera somehow that everything would have "tails" and they'd all go in the same direction. Anyway it's a neat looking shot.
> 
> View attachment 67161



If you enlarge that to full screen and focus on it, it feels like you're entering hyperspace.


----------



## sour_grapes

Kraffty said:


> So I was looking through my photos from the other night and saw that I'd very faintly captured a meteor in one of the frames. I processed it to bring up the contrast and highlights and whites and now it looks like the camera picked up a whole bunch of meteors in one shot. There are so many that my first thought was the camera had some type of glitch but I can't figure out how that could be since it's so random. It would seem like if I jiggled the camera somehow that everything would have "tails" and they'd all go in the same direction. Anyway it's a neat looking shot.
> 
> View attachment 67161



I may be a physicist, but, as a city kid, I know NOTHING about astronomy. However, I will say that your photo is indeed consistent with how meteor showers appear. That is, they seem to all originate in some area of space, and radiate outwards from that spot. That is how we get the names of the showers, i.e., the Leonid showers seem to originate from Leo, the Perseids seem to originate from the constellation Perseus, etc. I do not know what yours are from now!


----------



## sour_grapes

Sage said:


> View attachment 67156



Your loess is my gain!


----------



## geek

hounddawg said:


> what kind of tree is that?
> thank you,
> Dawg



Not sure, will find out next time.


----------



## hounddawg




----------



## hounddawg




----------



## Kraffty

We went to the Toozigoot Monument this morning, 3am, to watch Orionid meteor shower. Not spectacular but we saw a few. I tried with the camera but nature and timing didn't communicate well so I just ended up with static stars over the Ruins. Nice colors and lots of stars.


----------



## hounddawg

Kraffty said:


> We went to the Toozigoot Monument this morning, 3am, to watch Orionid meteor shower. Not spectacular but we saw a few. I tried with the camera but nature and timing didn't communicate well so I just ended up with static stars over the Ruins. Nice colors and lots of stars.
> View attachment 67223
> View attachment 67224


some awesome pictures, but why don't you just take your showers in your bathroom?
Dawg


----------



## ibglowin

Taos, NM


----------



## Darrell Hawley

ibglowin said:


> Taos, NM
> 
> View attachment 67253


Really nice, take the picture in and make a puzzle out of it. That will keep you busy for the rest of winter.


----------



## ibglowin

The old (but rebuilt) Otowi Bridge crossing the Rio Grande. This was the only way to get to LA during the Manhattan Project.


----------



## KCCam

Kraffty said:


> I ended up at a really high ISO of 6400 but just f22 for 5 sec. Stacked 10 exposures, processed and here's my first Constellation shot,


I guess it must be a common practice in astro-photography, but it wouldn’t have occurred to me to stack 10 5-second exposures to get the equivalent 50-second exposure without the motion tracks. Very nice shot. It’s been a long time since I’ve seen stars like that. As a kid we used to be able to view the night sky in absolute darkness at the summer cottage, but even there now, there’s so much more light.


----------



## Kraffty

Today's sightseeing included a drive up Oak Creek Canyon from Sedona to Flagstaff. We stopped for a few shots along the creek then at the Scenic Viewpoint at the top of the Canyon. I'm about done playing tour guide for the week and I think tomorrow is going to be a R&R day before depositing our guest at

the airport in Phoenix Saturday. She and my wife have had a great reunion and she's dreading getting back to her Wisconsin weather after hanging out here for a week.


----------



## ibglowin

Fall colors at "El Rancho de Las Golindrinas" just South of Santa fe.


----------



## hounddawg

ibglowin said:


> Fall colors at "El Rancho de Las Golindrinas" just South of Santa fe.
> 
> View attachment 67312


SWEET
Dawg


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## hounddawg

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 67318


now that's a top notch boss!!!!!!!!!!!!
Dawg


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 67318



That's a beauty right there....


----------



## Kraffty

A little bit of Fall color. Oak Creek is still mostly green but starting to change over.


----------



## Kraffty

A sign for a car novelty/gift/historical shop in Jerome called NewState Automotive we came across last week.


----------



## hounddawg

Kraffty said:


> A sign for a car novelty/gift/historical shop in Jerome called NewState Automotive we came across last week.
> View attachment 67489


short wheel base?
Dawg


----------



## ibglowin

We got hit on Monday morning with a slow moving Winter storm. 10" here at the house. It made for some nice photo ops down in ABQ.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> We got hit on Monday morning with a slow moving Winter storm. 10" here at the house. It made for some nice photo ops down in ABQ.
> 
> View attachment 67555



10 inches of snow already...wow.
We have a system around the tri-state area with rain today and tomorrow but forecast shows snow for Friday. :-(


----------



## ibglowin

This was taken yesterday. Its snowed all morning. I got the cars unburied and the driveway all cleaned off yesterday afternoon. It snowed another couple inches last night.........  We needed the moisture for sure.


----------



## Johnd

Here we go again.........


----------



## NoQuarter

Johnd said:


> Here we go again.........
> View attachment 67567


I feel your pain. Still in the mid 80s and more rain...... wettest year I can remember, and I've been here a looong time.


----------



## Boatboy24

Johnd said:


> Here we go again.........
> View attachment 67567



Hope you're staying safe and dry, John.


----------



## Johnd

Boatboy24 said:


> Hope you're staying safe and dry, John.


Safe and dry, power’s been out a few hours, but Nellie’s humming along, she’s our whole house natural gas powered generator. Got TV, lights, internet, A/C, and a chilly wine room. Life could be a lot worse.


----------



## ibglowin

Hey Varis,

I found a way to make a Tesla work for long trips to visit family out here in the Southwest!


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Hey Varis,
> 
> I found a way to make a Tesla work for long trips to visit family out here in the Southwest!
> 
> View attachment 67592



Ha, plenty of super chargers on the way for sure..!!


----------



## Sage

And even roll coal at the same time!?


----------



## HighD




----------



## Kraffty

was hoping to catch the moon rise over the top of the tuzigoot ruins but miscalculated time and position just a tiny bit. Still happy with the compromised shot trying to get the moon and hill in one frame.


----------



## Kraffty

I’ve passed Crimson st. A bunch of times and thought it would’ve cool to find a clover cross street. It exists just one block east right here!


----------



## ibglowin

I heard it goes on over and over!  




Kraffty said:


> I’ve passed Crimson st. A bunch of times and thought it would’ve cool to find a clover cross street. It exists just one block east right here!View attachment 67682


----------



## Darrell Hawley

No, I didn't take it, but just came across it online.


----------



## Kraffty

So last night had it's blue moon but we had clouds roll in and couldn't see it at all. I did catch it setting this morn from the driveway and as far as I'm concerned it's still a blue moon until it sets! It's not like it turned into a pumpkin at midnight. Thought that remark fit with the pic above. F5 - 300mm Sigma - 1/800 Sec at ISO 100 for the photo geeks out there.


----------



## Sage

It's elk season. They must have had an advance notice. Not a hair in sight but a beautiful day.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Kraffty

Awful looking day today.... again....


----------



## Kraffty

This is from earlier in the day yesterday before it all started breaking up and looking like the pic above. It looks like ocean surf from underwater or nebula deep space pics but it's just looking almost straight up from the yard.


----------



## ibglowin

Whale spotting in Santa fe, NM.

Made from single use plastic that ends up in our oceans in many instances.


----------



## Boatboy24

Speaking of whales:


----------



## cmason1957

Boatboy24 said:


> Speaking of whales:




That reminds me of an old line from Bill Cosby, I believe. One of those situations where first you say it, then you do it in your pants.


----------



## KCCam

I know there’s lots of sunrise & sunset pics... but we just get some beautiful ones here in Sherwood Park, Alberta. And they develop so much more slowly (Oooo, that’s nice, I’ll go get my camera, and tripod, and grab a coffee) than closer to the equator (Oooo, that’s nice, damn, it’s gone!).

We call these “Sarah Sunrises” — almost as beautiful as our daughter. 

I admit to bumping up the saturation a bit, but it’s only to try to make the photo appear more like what my eyes saw. I was too lazy to grab my 7D, so this is just iPhone 7 Quality.


----------



## Boatboy24

cmason1957 said:


> That reminds me of an old line from Bill Cosby, I believe. One of those situations where first you say it, then you do it in your pants.



Talking about clean underwear and car accidents. One of my favorite routines.


----------



## Kraffty

This pic from a couple of weeks ago is cool to me because I planned it ahead of time. Had to take separate frames focused on the town and then on the ore cart and combine them in photoshop so everything could be in focus. Then it was color altered, desaturated, duplicated with one sharpened and one blurred and then those two blended so it was sharper in the center than on the edges. I wanted to stylize it to give it the feel of an old time photo to match the age of the city of Jerome. The town is about a half mile from the ore cart.


----------



## sour_grapes

Kraffty said:


> This pic from a couple of weeks ago is cool to me because I planned it ahead of time. Had to take separate frames focused on the town and then on the ore cart and combine them in photoshop so everything could be in focus. Then it was color altered, desaturated, duplicated with one sharpened and one blurred and then those two blended so it was sharper in the center than on the edges. I wanted to stylize it to give it the feel of an old time photo to match the age of the city of Jerome. The town is about a half mile from the ore cart.



Your picture is arresting and beautiful. 

I will say, in a constructive sense, that I found the bit of cerulean peeking out there a bit jarring. Clearly everything was not _totally_ sepia, but everything except that bit of sky was muted.


----------



## ceeaton

Nothing like being able to comfortably start an all day cook in November. I titled this one "Sunrise over the butt" (pork butt).


----------



## Darrell Hawley

ceeaton said:


> Nothing like being able to comfortably start an all day cook in November. I titled this one "Sunrise over the butt" (pork butt).
> 
> View attachment 67953


Pulling stuff out of the freezer for a Sunday smoking day. Putting on the pork butt plus a few others. Might try smoking a half dozen eggs again as they turned out great last time(for deviled eggs).


----------



## Kraffty

@sour_grapes that's a pretty good critique, might have to go back to the original an play with it a bit!


----------



## KCCam

ceeaton said:


> Nothing like being able to comfortably start an all day cook in November. I titled this one "Sunrise over the butt" (pork butt).
> 
> View attachment 67953


Well, this is what I woke up to thus afternoon (hey, Saturdays are for sleeping in!). 10” in 5 hours (my daughter was up before it started), and no sign of letting up. Yesterday there was no snow... at all.


----------



## sour_grapes

Wow! Whereas, it was very warm (low 70s), dry, and pleasant here today. I spent all day outside, enjoying myself.


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> enjoying myself.



What 'ya' doing there


----------



## KCCam

KCCam said:


> Well, this is what I woke up to thus afternoon (hey, Saturdays are for sleeping in!). 10” in 5 hours (my daughter was up before it started), and no sign of letting up. Yesterday there was no snow... at all.
> View attachment 67974
> 
> View attachment 67976


4" more last night, so 14" in 24 hours. Yay.


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> What 'ya' doing there



Oh, close to nothing! A little bit of garden maintenance, but mostly sitting around, reading the news, and basking in the sun.


----------



## ibglowin

Color or B&W?


----------



## cmason1957

Depends on what you are going for (like so many things in life). 

To me the B&W gives a bleak foreboding feeling, like something bad is about to happen. While the color one gives a feeling of a welcome spring or fall rain over the fields.


----------



## sour_grapes

Nicely stated, Craig. I favor the color version.


----------



## ceeaton

Always preferred B&W.


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> Always preferred B&W.



You are so Manichean!


----------



## KCCam

I find the B&W more striking, more eye-catching. But I *like *the color one better.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Color or B&W?



Yes!


----------



## ibglowin

Too much or a cool Xmas 2020 gift?


----------



## ceeaton

I like the wine glass, though they wouldn't last around my house too long, LOL.


----------



## Boatboy24

What are they pouring through that thing, cherry Jell-O?


----------



## Kraffty

It was in the 30's this morning but I went down to the river later morning and found this area. Fall colors are in full effect right now.


----------



## crushday

Here’s a couple pictures I took of Rocky Mountain elk...such magnificent animals...


----------



## Kraffty

those look cool @crushday, #3 is especially sharp and detailed from, I'm assuming, a decent distance away.


----------



## crushday

Kraffty said:


> those look cool @crushday, #3 is especially sharp and detailed from, I'm assuming, a decent distance away.


Yes, a fair distance but not too far. I shot those with my 600mm. At times, not with any of these, I have had to use my extender.

Here's a deal for ya... Next fall, grab a flight from Flagstaff and touch down in Billings, Montana. I'll pick you up at the airport and we'll drive to the area I took these photos. You can use any of my lenses you want. We shoot the same body. That would be a fun couple of days. Elk in the rut is an absolute riot. From Billings we could find our way to Yellowstone Park for a day or two. Bring your wife...


----------



## Kraffty

Yellowstone is on my list of places to see. We flew to Billings a few years ago, had to switch planes in Seattle from a 737 sized jet to a little twin prop (maybe 40ish passengers) to finish the trip to Billings. Will absolutely consider a meet up out that way next year! Thanks to putting that bug in my ear.
Another from yesterday near the river, the sandstone cliffs look sort of similar to the bluffs around Billings, just missing the flat tops.
Mike


----------



## geek

I've been dying to go to Yellowstone or Montana for that matter as the scenery seems to be breathtaking.
Nice pics.


----------



## hounddawg




----------



## hounddawg




----------



## crushday

Here’s one I took of one of my partners fly fishing up the Big Hole in Montana...


----------



## sjjan

This is a picture of last year at around this day. Normally I fly around as bush pilot in Africa flying around tourists through my safari company there. The southern part of Africa is closed off completely due to the corona pandemic, so I have not been in Africa since March this year. The picture is taken in Namibia. No wineries in Namibia, but lots of them around Cape Town and Stellenbosch in South Africa.


----------



## Sage

Today's color photo


----------



## sour_grapes

Sage said:


> Today's color photo



Very droll!

And very beautiful.


----------



## ibglowin

At exactly 11:11 a.m. every Veterans Day (Nov 11), the sun aligns perfectly with the Anthem Veterans Memorial in Arizona to shine through the ellipses of the five marbled pillars representing each branch of the Armed Forces, illuminating the Great Seal of the United States.


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> At exactly 11:11 a.m. every Veterans Day (Nov 11), the sun aligns perfectly with the Anthem Veterans Memorial in Arizona to shine through the ellipses of the five marbled pillars representing each branch of the Armed Forces, illuminating the Great Seal of the United States.



I had never heard of that memorial. Wow.


----------



## hounddawg

ibglowin said:


> At exactly 11:11 a.m. every Veterans Day (Nov 11), the sun aligns perfectly with the Anthem Veterans Memorial in Arizona to shine through the ellipses of the five marbled pillars representing each branch of the Armed Forces, illuminating the Great Seal of the United States.
> 
> View attachment 68155


I've heard of that place, but never knew the info you shared, that's awesome,,
Dawg


----------



## NoQuarter

Tropical storm Eta closed school today for my grandson. They asked me to watch him while they went out.


----------



## mikewatkins727

ibglowin said:


> At exactly 11:11 a.m. every Veterans Day (Nov 11), the sun aligns perfectly with the Anthem Veterans Memorial in Arizona to shine through the ellipses of the five marbled pillars representing each branch of the Armed Forces, illuminating the Great Seal of the United States.
> 
> View attachment 68155



Five pillars for the five services? When was memorial erected? Veterans Day originated 1926 as Armistice Day and later renamed Veterans Day (1947). Air Force became a military branch Sep 1947.


----------



## sour_grapes

mikewatkins727 said:


> Five pillars for the five services? When was memorial erected?



From the source of all knowledge (TM):


> The *Anthem Veterans Memorial* is a monument located in Anthem, Arizona which was dedicated in 2011 to honor the sacrifice and service made by members of the United States Armed Forces.
> 
> The memorial's five white pillars represent the nation's military branches and are arranged in Department of Defense order of precedence: Army, Marine Corps, Navy, Air Force, and Coast Guard. Each pillar has an elliptical opening that slants downward toward The Great Seal of the United States. On Veterans Day – November 11 – the design allows the sun's rays to spotlight the Great Seal at 11:11 AM Mountain Standard Time. The design goal was 11:11:11 AM, but the variations each year cause the precise alignment over the next 100 years to be between 11:10:58 and 11:11:22.[1]


----------



## jswordy

Autumn's leaves here...


----------



## jswordy

Calving season on my farm is now officially over with the birth of this heifer yesterday...


----------



## jswordy

I was able to get my Grandma's recipe for marinara sauce from a cousin. She and my Grandpa were Italian immigrants, so this comes right from the old country via Ellis Island. I made the sauce and then made a lasagna from it using the same ingredients she and my Mom used. The first bite brought tears to my eyes. It tasted so like her cooking and like my Mom's cooking, too, that a flood of memories overcame me. It took two jars to make the lasagnas. A couple jars went into the freezer for future use, as did a couple large slices of the lasagna.


----------



## geek

jswordy said:


> marinara



For a quick second I though I read marihuana...lol


----------



## bstnh1

jswordy said:


> I was able to get my Grandma's recipe for marinara sauce from a cousin. She and my Grandpa were Italian immigrants, so this comes right from the old country via Ellis Island. I made the sauce and then made a lasagna from it using the same ingredients she and my Mom used. The first bite brought tears to my eyes. It tasted so like her cooking and like my Mom's cooking, too, that a flood of memories overcame me. It took two jars to make the lasagnas. A couple jars went into the freezer for future use, as did a couple large slices of the lasagna.
> 
> View attachment 68184
> 
> 
> View attachment 68185


Are you willing to share the recipe????


----------



## Kraffty

@jswordy One Great Big Ole Fat "LIKE"!!! for all three of your last posts, Beautiful, Neat and YUM!


----------



## ceeaton

Kraffty said:


> @jswordy One Great Big Ole Fat "LIKE"!!! for all three of your last posts, Beautiful, Neat and YUM!


Big like to your post Mike! I love this site in that people comment in such positive ways to recognize the efforts that we make to post what we care about. I've been on sites that tear apart what others post for personal satisfaction. Thank you for being here and caring about others with your positive comments.

No, I haven't been drinking too much, LOL.


----------



## crushday

Here’s an image taken at the Bucking Horse Sale in Miles City, Montana. When I took this photo, I was fortunate enough to be allowed into the ring. It got hairy a couple times because when you are looking though your camera space is reduced. At times the action was only a couple feet away.


----------



## Kraffty

That's cool on so many levels, mainly, for me, the battle in front looks like a one time major struggle/battle/event and then I noticed the same playing out in the background and get the feeling it's happening throughout the entire rodeo grounds. Awesome chaos... and dust.... and light.....and movement!


----------



## Kraffty

I have two new pics to add, sunset last night was one of those where I was catching up on the Masters on TV and hear Lori saying you better grab your camera and look out at the deck. It looked nice but I realized the it was really red out front and saw this when I made it out there. It probably faded away in less than 90 seconds.


----------



## Kraffty

Later that night or this morn actually I was trying to catch some meteors and testing different settings. This is also from the driveway but looking across the street. The image is 15 stacked 20 sec shots with the meteors actually appearing 4 frames apart but blended together. Need to keep working on these astro pics, would like to end up eventually with some of those really colorful wispy milky way pictures at some point.


----------



## crushday

Kraffty said:


> That's cool on so many levels, mainly, for me, the battle in front looks like a one time major struggle/battle/event and then I noticed the same playing out in the background and get the feeling it's happening throughout the entire rodeo grounds. Awesome chaos... and dust.... and light.....and movement!


Let me explain a bit in detail what’s going on. Yes, there are twelve teams trying to wrangle twelve never-been-ridden broncos. The one holding the line closest to the animal is trying to mount the horse. Once mounted, he has to race the horse around the track once before everyone else and is named the winner. Since the horse has never been ridden one can imagin how that goes. It’s a riot to watch! It happens twice during the sale. Once at approximately noon and once a 6pm. The lighting was perfect at 6pm on that day in May.


----------



## jswordy

Whipped up 14 pint jars of chili for the freezer. I makes it so easy for quick meals. One pint = one bowl. Thaw and microwave. Mmmm. The pic is from the beginning of the cook. I just bought a few more unneeded containers of my secret New Mexican chili powder from my supplier because he's closing up due to COVID. That really SUX! Might have to reach out to @ibglowin Mike for new sources!


----------



## ibglowin

Pretty sure I can hook you up with the "good stuff"!



jswordy said:


> I just bought a few more unneeded containers of my secret New Mexican chili powder from my supplier because he's closing up due to COVID. That really SUX! Might have to reach out to @ibglowin Mike for new sources!


----------



## crushday

Mount Rainer - image taken near my house right on the Sound...


----------



## Kraffty

@crushday are your black and whites shot on film?


----------



## crushday

Kraffty said:


> @crushday are your black and whites shot on film?


All digital. I haven’t shot film, seriously, for years. My first digital camera was a 40D as I stepped away from film. 

This was shot with a 5DM4 with a 70-200M3 and processed with Silver FX by NIK.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

I still miss those days as I enjoy developing prints (and negatives). Still have a couple of 35s and a Mamiya 645 medium format that I can't seem to part with. The house is full of digital cameras and I know the power of manipulating anything digitized, but I still dream of smelling those chemicals and tweaking an enlarger to work magic.


----------



## Joel

My time in Saipan, a drink in my hand and good friends to be found.


----------



## Kraffty

Dennis Griffith said:


> I still miss those days as I enjoy developing prints (and negatives). Still have a couple of 35s and a Mamiya 645 medium format that I can't seem to part with. The house is full of digital cameras and I know the power of manipulating anything digitized, but I still dream of smelling those chemicals and tweaking an enlarger to work magic.



I never worked in a lab but oversaw product photo shoots and got close with a couple of photographers and the studio/labs they worked from. Spent many hours in darkrooms watching the process, giving directions and watching the manual magic they could do while making prints. Filters, dodging, burning, different exposures. All in all pretty amazing and much more artful than what we can more easily and quickly achieve in Photoshop now.


----------



## Kraffty

I guess I could have posted this in "what are you doing today" but it's photo related so here it sits. Lori's been wanting something to fill in a very large blank living room wall for a while. This is similar to a photo I posted here a while back of the Verde Valley taken from up on the mogollon rim. I went up and retook it as a very hi def and large panorama than we had them printed on brushed aluminum plates. Overall width is a touch over 10.5' and 4' tall in the center. The panels came flat (no frames or hangers) so I bought aluminum mirror mounting channel and cut to length, attached to the wall and just slid the pictures in.


----------



## sour_grapes

Just tell people that they are windows!


----------



## Chuck E

Dennis Griffith said:


> I still miss those days as I enjoy developing prints (and negatives). Still have a couple of 35s and a Mamiya 645 medium format that I can't seem to part with. The house is full of digital cameras and I know the power of manipulating anything digitized, but I still dream of smelling those chemicals and tweaking an enlarger to work magic.



I still have my Canon F-1 & A-1 (with many attachments). I can't seem to let them go. I took a Photo Journalism class in college and became hooked. 
Can you even buy film anymore?


----------



## Dennis Griffith

You can buy B&W film from some camera stores. Mostly its 400 ASA, but I have seen some color film as well. I was told some photo classes still require use of the B&W film to get students away from color and learn to use the B&W to develop a sense of composition. I still have an old Argus C3 (first camera) and a Olympus OM1 (fits my telescope), plus the Mamiya 645 1000s. I also have a Polaroid Swinger too! Can't get film for it, but I have seen a resurgence of the 'instant picture' craze as some of the camera stores I get dragged into. My wife is the photographer these days and I stay out of her way (house ain't big enough for too, I guess). I have a Coolpix and/or Ipod that I take pics in the vineyard with to document stuff with, but that's it. My wife takes pics like the one below, and would be tough to compete with.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

I spent many an evening in the dark room when I was in college (76-80) as well as for another 5 years after I got hitched. I started out with Cibachrome (making archival prints from slides) and then went backwards to prints from negatives. I even went as far as to order chemicals and make up my own (color) developer etc. Prints from negatives were MUCH cheaper than Cibachrome prints!

I had one of the first Olympus OM-1's and shot many a roll on that. Then I desperately wanted a Mamiya 645 but it was out of my budget (still in school) but I was able to find the next best thing and that was a brand spanking new Yashica Mat 124G (large format). I got into wedding photography for a number of years but got out of the business as time dwindled when the kids came along.

Still have all my cameras but sold the darkroom stuff long ago......

Fun to look back on those Cibachrome prints that are now 40 plus years old. They look exactly the same as the day I printed them.




Dennis Griffith said:


> I still miss those days as I enjoy developing prints (and negatives). Still have a couple of 35s and a Mamiya 645 medium format that I can't seem to part with. The house is full of digital cameras and I know the power of manipulating anything digitized, but I still dream of smelling those chemicals and tweaking an enlarger to work magic.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

I had a couple of Yashicas, one used 127 roll film and the other was 35. Don't remember the models as this was in the late 60s/early 70s. The 645 came around 1980. A friend and mentor told me if he was starting out today, that would have been the camera system he chose (vs the several Hasselblads he had). He also owned and used for a number of years Kodak camera #3. Wood and brass frame with leather bellows. It went to the museum when he passed. When he did portraits, he would make notes about the hues of color on the subject, then process the prints on a warm tone paper, then hand color the hues into certain parts of the finished print. Looked better than most color portraits today. He was a true artist.


----------



## ibglowin

Not quite, 1975!





__





Mamiya M645 - Camera-wiki.org - The free camera encyclopedia







camera-wiki.org








Dennis Griffith said:


> The 645 came around 1980.


----------



## Kraffty

What an Artsy group we have here, another meteor shower peaked last night, though pretty much a dud here. Getting a better system down but this is the best I could come up overnight. Another chance in Decemberrrrrrrr. For the life of me I can't figure out how to go from a 86" wide Raw file and make it into a 5" wide JPG and hold the sharpness of the original. Definitely not the same as film reductions.... hey Seri.....


----------



## sjjan

Picture taken in 2017 at Sneeuberg Nature Reserve, Karoo, South Africa.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

I meant that I purchased it around 1980. As it came into my possession then. Sorry for any confusion............


----------



## Kraffty

@sjjan incredible image!


----------



## geek




----------



## geek




----------



## geek




----------



## geek




----------



## ibglowin

Someone has been hitting the Elon Musk koolaid this AM........ LOL


----------



## ibglowin

Not a photo but a video. One that will bring tears to some. Be sure to listen to the very end........


----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> View attachment 68404
> View attachment 68405
> View attachment 68406
> View attachment 68407



When it IPOs, I'm buying.


----------



## jswordy

The influence of La Nina on the South.

November 17, 2019...




November 17, 2020...


----------



## sjjan

ibglowin said:


> Not a photo but a video. One that will bring tears to some. Be sure to listen to the very end........



Those last few seconds ...


----------



## ibglowin

I don't think Varis will ever sell Coco!






jswordy said:


> When it IPOs, I'm buying.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> I don't think Varis will ever sell Coco!
> 
> View attachment 68437



You have to talk to the woman in the house, that's her boyfriend for sure.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Someone has been hitting the Elon Musk koolaid this AM........ LOL



Love the guy, so ambitious and visionary, look at his past jobs....lol
Look at the doors he has opened for the future of EVs.
He also said he really wants to be on a mission to mars before he dies, and I have no doubt he will even just as a one way trip!!


----------



## ibglowin

Not sure if he is on par with Steve Jobs but time will tell!






geek said:


> Love the guy, so ambitious and visionary, look at his past jobs....lol


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Not sure if he is on par with Steve Jobs but time will tell!
> 
> View attachment 68442



Don’t know but just look at what he’s done and accomplished so far.
Look at Tesla now and SpaceX.
Who could’ve thought these companies would be in the position they are right now and the brilliant future ahead for them.


----------



## ibglowin

I think Tesla will be crushed in short order by the big car companies IMHO. They have no IP that can't be duplicated down the road, (not even their battery technology is proprietary currently since they are in partnership with Panasonic) they just have a head start and proved there was a market for EV's. Both the EU carmakers as well as the US carmakers are going to eat them alive once they are running full tilt and they give Tesla some competition that they can't keep up with. Again just IMHO and a few facts!


----------



## Boatboy24

Well, that's a new one on me...


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Well, that's a new one on me...
> 
> View attachment 68449



Here is a schematic diagram to help you interpret it:


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Here is a schematic diagram to help you interpret it:



Only in 2020 could you expect eleven dots from a 10 wine sample...


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> I think Tesla will be crushed in short order by the big car companies IMHO. They have no IP that can't be duplicated down the road, (not even their battery technology is proprietary currently since they are in partnership with Panasonic) they just have a head start and proved there was a market for EV's. Both the EU carmakers as well as the US carmakers are going to eat them alive once they are running full tilt and they give Tesla some competition that they can't keep up with. Again just IMHO and a few facts!



Crash by the US carmakers...???
Yep, I know it is your opinion...lol

US carmakers, who? They're getting tanked, look at sales and profits, competition is WAY behind the wave of EV. EV is the future for anyone doubting.
Tesla has the best technology out there hands down for their EVs, the software development and advancement for autonomous is years ahead of any car maker.


----------



## Boatboy24

Who else is ready for Thanksgiving!?


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Who else is ready for Thanksgiving!?



Not I!


----------



## Darrell Hawley

Boatboy24 said:


> Who else is ready for Thanksgiving!?
> 
> View attachment 68458


Probably needs more celery in the stuffing.


----------



## ibglowin

Too much Photoshop?


----------



## ibglowin

Taos, NM


----------



## Kraffty

ibglowin said:


> Too much Photoshop?
> 
> View attachment 68485


I'd guess beautiful foreground shot and nice artsy Milky Way. Just probably not the same day, time, scale etc..... But still a neat image.


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> Not sure if he is on par with Steve Jobs but time will tell!
> 
> View attachment 68442



Well, we know one thing based on Tesla stock valuation: He's the PT Barnum of the 21st Century!


----------



## jswordy

Cash on the hoof and coming along nicely...


----------



## Kraffty

I was looking through about 70 10 sec. exposures for meteors, didn't see any so I blended all 70 together as a time lapse exposure instead. Polaris would
be just a bit above my garage roof to the top left of the image, center of the spin or our north axis.


----------



## sour_grapes

Kraffty said:


> Polaris would be just a bit above my garage roof to the top left of the image, center of the spin or our north axis.



For now, at least!

But, seriously, nice pix!


----------



## Kraffty

Beautiful weather last few and upcoming days, Balloon rides must be sold out, first time I've seen 7 at one time. The rides are not on our list of things we want to try but there are helicopter tours that loop around many of the Sedona Red Rock monuments that might be a blast to take and hopefully get some nice photos at the same time.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## crushday

Here’s one I took in the Highlands in Montana...


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

College days camping at Land Between the Lakes, Ky.  Man, I wish I had those days back along with what I know now...


----------



## Joel

jswordy said:


> College days camping at Land Between the Lakes, Ky.  Man, I wish I had those days back along with what I know now...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 68644



so just curious what the "SIU" stands for on the shirt?


----------



## cmason1957

I'll go out on a limb and guess Southern Illinois University, probably at Carbondale only back then. I lived way closer to there and when we got tired of drinking at SEMO (Southeast Missouri-Cape Girardeau, MO) we would drive over there and drink.


----------



## Joel

cmason1957 said:


> I'll go out on a limb and guess Southern Illinois University, probably at Carbondale only back then. I lived way closer to there and when we got tired of drinking at SEMO (Southeast Missouri-Cape Girardeau, MO) we would drive over there and drink.


Thats kind of what I thought, I went to school there a few years back. Hell of a time.


----------



## StFrancis

Southern Illinois University
Edwardsville had the Mississippi River Festival. A beautiful natural amphitheater. $3 tickets and carry in your coolers.


----------



## cmason1957

StFrancis said:


> Southern Illinois University
> Edwardsville had the Mississippi River Festival. A beautiful natural amphitheater. $3 tickets and carry in your coolers.


Ah yes, MRF about 1969 to 1980, if memory serves me. And that's always doubtful.


----------



## sour_grapes

Go Salukis!


----------



## ibglowin

Well the Holiday season is upon us now!


----------



## ceeaton

And to go along with all the snow, Santa!

I'm sure my daughter who just went to bed 2 hours ago (works night shift) really appreciated the loud sirens.


----------



## Boatboy24

Sunny and 60 here! Heading out to mow the grass soon.


----------



## mainshipfred

ibglowin said:


> Well the Holiday season is upon us now!
> 
> View attachment 68812
> 
> 
> View attachment 68813
> 
> 
> View attachment 68814
> 
> 
> View attachment 68815
> 
> 
> View attachment 68816



If you wouldn't mind, keep it there please!


----------



## ibglowin

Ha! this will be headed your way by Mon/Tues but looks like you will get rain only.



mainshipfred said:


> If you wouldn't mind, keep it there please!


----------



## jswordy

Joel said:


> Thats kind of what I thought, I went to school there a few years back. Hell of a time.



Yes it's Southern Illinoois University, which at its Carbondale campus at the time had the #8 journalism school in the country and was in-state tuition for me. Not all of us went there just to party! That hairy guy left with a 3.6 GPA out of 4.


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> Ha! this will be headed your way by Mon/Tues but looks like you will get rain only.



Not if you're in eastern Tennessee...


----------



## bstnh1

ibglowin said:


> Well the Holiday season is upon us now!
> 
> View attachment 68812
> 
> 
> View attachment 68813
> 
> 
> View attachment 68814
> 
> 
> View attachment 68815
> 
> 
> View attachment 68816


And here in New Hampshire, we're still mowing lawns!!!


----------



## ibglowin

Yesterdays snowfall.....


----------



## hounddawg

ibglowin said:


> Yesterdays snowfall.....
> 
> View attachment 68882


Awesome
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg

Mule and wine,
just what a old Man needs
Dawg


----------



## Darrell Hawley

hounddawg said:


> Mule and wine,
> just what a old Man needs
> Dawg
> View attachment 68884
> View attachment 68885
> View attachment 68886


And how much wine do your mules drink ?


----------



## hounddawg

Darrell Hawley said:


> And how much wine do your mules drink ?


oh no i learnt my lesson in my 20's with a quarter horse that loved long neck Budweiser's nope not me ever again, yes i feed my cake to the chickens and love watching them hit walls and roost poles, but a drunk horse and a drunk rider are like oil and water, 
Dawg


----------



## jswordy

Currently 34 and ice pellets falling in southern TN near the AL border.... Mighty tough to go from 68 to this in two days. Low tomorrow night supposed to be 20 with a windchill of 15.


----------



## ZebraB

Since there are some beautiful photos, I thought you might be interested that MPIX has 25% off TODAY on everything (including metal prints)





__





Mpix™ Photo Lab | Quality Photo Prints & Gifts


Create and order professional quality photo prints, customize cards and stationery, shop personalized photo gifts, custom wall art, and more online at Mpix.com.




www.mpix.com


----------



## Boatboy24

ZebraB said:


> Since there are some beautiful photos, I thought you might be interested that MPIX has 25% off TODAY on everything (including metal prints)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mpix™ Photo Lab | Quality Photo Prints & Gifts
> 
> 
> Create and order professional quality photo prints, customize cards and stationery, shop personalized photo gifts, custom wall art, and more online at Mpix.com.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mpix.com



Good site. We have a photographer come and do some family photos for us every few years. He swears by MPIX. They do great prints.


----------



## crushday

A view from my window...


----------



## ibglowin

Coming up for auction next week at Sotheby's. "Moonrise, Hernandez, NM. Ansel Adams original. Estimated selling price is $700K - $1000K.........


----------



## Kraffty

For that kind of money you'd expect some color.....


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## crushday

Oregon Coast...


----------



## Venatorscribe

crushday said:


> Oregon Coast...
> 
> View attachment 69227


stunning photo


----------



## olusteebus

Kraffty said:


> For that kind of money you'd expect some color.....




I just got it for nothing. Wonder If I could get a hundred for it?


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 69216




I just put a monolith in my front yard for Christmas!


----------



## ibglowin

I bet there is an app for that by now!



Boatboy24 said:


> I just put a monolith in my front yard for Christmas!


----------



## Venatorscribe

Boatboy24 said:


> I just put a monolith in my front yard for Christmas!


An old wine bottle perhaps ?


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin

Christmas at El Santuario de Chimayo.


----------



## bstnh1




----------



## Rice_Guy

first snow this year


----------



## sour_grapes

Rice_Guy said:


> View attachment 69322
> 
> first snow this year



Wow, we got only wet flurries here.


----------



## Rice_Guy

sour_grapes said:


> Wow, we got only wet flurries here.


Well,,, You live in town,


----------



## sour_grapes

Rice_Guy said:


> Well,,, You live in town,



"Warmer by the lake!"


----------



## crushday

It's funny the difference a year makes. A year ago we were on our way to the Seahawks home game and I snapped this picture on the train...


----------



## Yooper🍷

Sunrise Marquette Michigan a few days ago. 40 degrees no snow. Now we have maybe an 1” on the ground. All is well so far an this is the UP.


----------



## jswordy

My view this afternoon... 65 and sunny... so relaxing...


----------



## ibglowin

Was up in town playing Santa and had to make a quick stop for some slow moving venison in the middle of the road........

Pretty decent sized buck!


----------



## bstnh1

ibglowin said:


> Was up in town playing Santa and had to make a quick stop for some slow moving venison in the middle of the road........
> 
> Pretty decent sized buck!
> 
> View attachment 69354
> 
> 
> View attachment 69355


Nice! You don't see any slow movers up here in New England. More like lightning bolts. Very seldom see the white tail deer here during the day. They're very active at night.


----------



## Kraffty

Multiple exposures of the meteor shower last night. It peaks tonight but we're expecting cloud cover. It was really cold out by our standards so I mostly let the camera do the work, set for 99 exposures at 10 sec. each and then watched the sky for a few minutes then ran back inside till time to start it again. Total of 700 photos and ended up with 10 frames with meteors in them. Managed to drink a few beers even handicapped by mittens


.


----------



## geek

Kraffty said:


> Multiple exposures of the meteor shower last night. It peaks tonight but we're expecting cloud cover. It was really cold out by our standards so I mostly let the camera do the work, set for 99 exposures at 10 sec. each and then watched the sky for a few minutes then ran back inside till time to start it again. Total of 700 photos and ended up with 10 frames with meteors in them. Managed to drink a few beers even handicapped by mittensView attachment 69364
> View attachment 69365
> View attachment 69366
> .



When you say really cold, what temperature are we talking about?


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> When you say really cold, what temperature are we talking about?


By the looks of the color on his cheeks, I'd say way colder than it is here right now, though he does still have his beer in a huggie, LOL.


----------



## Newlyretired

bstnh1 said:


> Nice! You don't see any slow movers up here in New England. More like lightning bolts. Very seldom see the white tail deer here during the day. They're very active at night.


Those are mule deers not white tail deers


----------



## Kraffty

geek said:


> When you say really cold, what temperature are we talking about?



It got down to 27 degrees. I guess not really cold compared to states more eastern AND it was a "Dry Cold"


----------



## geek

Kraffty said:


> It got down to 27 degrees. I guess not really cold compared to states more eastern AND it was a "Dry Cold"



That is cold


----------



## Kraffty

Well it was a toasty 36 last night between 9 and 11pm and the clouds held off for a while so I set up and shot another 500 pics. 12 frames caught meteors and there were quite a few of bigger ones than Sat night including the green fireball at the bottom that I didn't get to see because at that moment I was sitting on my butt in front of the fireplace. I've combined the 12 into a composite of layers in Photoshop and, other than increasing the exposure, didn't alter the meteors at all.
Next up, Monday the 21st and hopefully it's 
clear enough to try to catch the Christmas Star.


----------



## Khristyjeff

These are the grapes I picked for my first non-kit wine this past Fall. Mitchell Vineyard near Madison, WI. It was a really fun day. The wine should be ready by late Summer. Can't wait!


----------



## jswordy

Kraffty said:


> Multiple exposures of the meteor shower last night. It peaks tonight but we're expecting cloud cover. It was really cold out by our standards so I mostly let the camera do the work, set for 99 exposures at 10 sec. each and then watched the sky for a few minutes then ran back inside till time to start it again. Total of 700 photos and ended up with 10 frames with meteors in them. Managed to drink a few beers even handicapped by mittensView attachment 69364
> View attachment 69365
> View attachment 69366
> .



I WANT THAT KOOZIE!


----------



## Kraffty

jswordy said:


> I WANT THAT KOOZIE!


That reminds me, I saw a Tee shirt yesterday that said "I'm not arguing with you, I'm explaining why I'm right!"


----------



## sour_grapes

Kraffty said:


> That reminds me, I saw a Tee shirt yesterday that said "I'm not arguing with you, I'm explaining why I'm right!"



On a different note, I have always liked "I didn't say it was _your fault._ I said that I was _blaming you._"


----------



## cmason1957

My favorite and for some reason my wife hates it when I wear it out in public:

I majored in Engineering, let's just save time and assume I'm right.


----------



## Rice_Guy

_four flavors down, , , and more on the stove, , , cutting back this year_


----------



## Darrell Hawley

Rice_guy, you need a new cookie cutter.


----------



## ibglowin

Winter sunsets just might be the best here in northern NM.....


----------



## Rice_Guy

Darrell, my wife needs the cookie cutter, mostly I have to just eat , , an the winner ten years in a row is . . .


oops a few late entry’s today, , will have to have judging again tomorrow


----------



## Kraffty

Scouting last night for a place to take a pic of the "Christmas Star" tonight and took this with my point and shoot Nikon. Will see what we come up tonight.


----------



## geek

Who’s looking for an authentic baseball autographed by the legend Babe Ruth?

Merely $64,000 dollars, no return even from Costco:



https://www.costco.com/babe-ruth-autographed-home-run-special-baseball-(psa-8).product.100718122.html


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> Who’s looking for an authentic baseball autographed by the legend Babe Ruth?
> 
> Merely $64,000 dollars, no return even from Costco:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.costco.com/babe-ruth-autographed-home-run-special-baseball-(psa-8).product.100718122.html



But don't you have to buy 25 of them?


----------



## hounddawg

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 69253


way to go,, make good and sure that bear is fat, love bear burgers,,,
Dawg


----------



## Johnd

Couple photos from Saturday and Sunday this past weekend, we duck hunt in the mornings, and deer hunt in the evenings. Kid loves him some duck hunting.....


----------



## ibglowin

The Great Conjunction of Saturn and Jupiter. December 21, 2020. Image is very heavily cropped and edited, but it's the real deal.

Photo nerd details:
Nikon D500 with Sigma 120-300mm f/2.8 lens and 2x teleconverter. Effective focal length on DX crop sensor= 900mm
ISO 100, f/9, 1/13sec


----------



## ibglowin

Looking back to last year's "Lights Among the Ruins" event. Jemez Pueblo, NM


----------



## Sage

I was metal detecting yesterday and found the ugliest ring ever, and it's huge!!

"Grim Reaper"


----------



## Sage

Little better photo and quarter to show size.

This definitely a 2020 ring!!!


----------



## Kraffty

My attempt at capturing the Christmas Star. Shot it from in front of the Immaculate Conception Catholic Parish, seemed fitting somehow. I took about 70 shots between 5:50 and 7:30 with all kinds of complicated plans on merging and stacking layers of different exposures and focus. But, in the end this one frame caught a shooting star along with the planets between the left two crosses and just before the shutter closed a car pulled off the highway and it's headlights flashed the crosses. Slight exposure, contrast, tint and temp adjustments but otherwise an as-is image.


----------



## sour_grapes

Kraffty said:


> My attempt at capturing the Christmas Star. Shot it from in front of the Immaculate Conception Catholic Parish, seemed fitting somehow.



Of course, you are 14 days too late!

But seriously, beautiful shot.


----------



## hounddawg

sour_grapes said:


> Of course, you are 14 days too late!
> 
> But seriously, beautiful shot.


HUM, i guess you'd complain if you got hanged with a new rope,  
sorry, i just can't keep my mouth shut, i wonder if that has anything to do with my more than ample belly,
Dawg lol


----------



## ibglowin

Winter solstice 2020. Northern NM.


----------



## Rice_Guy

_where is everybody? , , , , and ready for winter

_


----------



## geek




----------



## geek




----------



## sour_grapes

Rice_Guy said:


> View attachment 69703
> 
> _where is everybody? , , , , and ready for winter
> View attachment 69704
> _



Where is that, @Rice_Guy ?


----------



## Rice_Guy

sour_grapes said:


> Where is that, @Rice_Guy ?


Sheboygan, was in town to pay taxes yesterday


----------



## Darrell Hawley

Rice_Guy said:


> View attachment 69703
> 
> _where is everybody? , , , , and ready for winter
> View attachment 69704
> _


Make look a LITTLE different on Thursday with a high of 20 and a low of 11.


----------



## sour_grapes

Rice_Guy said:


> Sheboygan, was in town to pay taxes yesterday



Cool! I _thought_ it looked like the big lake, but wasn't 100% sure.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> View attachment 69705



Are those written instructions for the dog, and does he/she comply?


----------



## Sputman99

First rack of my red from my vine - made mistakes on the way. It way to potent.




Myself having a test


----------



## crushday

The water was amazing last night on the Sound. My son is home for Christmas and said, "Hey, dad. Can we get out on the water?" Took this last night...


----------



## ibglowin

Roadrunner vs Coyote Christmas 2020 Edition........


----------



## ibglowin

Taos, NM.


----------



## cmason1957

Celebrated Christmas with the adult children today. Vertical tasting of Cabernet Sauvignon 2013, 14, ,15, 16. My bonus son married into the Brutocao family or of Mendecino County, California.


----------



## bstnh1

ibglowin said:


> Taos, NM.
> 
> View attachment 69803


That's more snow than we have in New England!!


----------



## Boatboy24

cmason1957 said:


> Celebrated Christmas with the adult children today. Vertical tasting of Cabernet Sauvignon 2013, 14, ,15, 16. My bonus son married into the Brutocao family or of Mendecino County, California.
> 
> View attachment 69804



Is it just the lighting, or is there a secret stash in a glass hiding in the curio cabinet (middle shelf)?


----------



## cmason1957

Boatboy24 said:


> Is it just the lighting, or is there a secret stash in a glass hiding in the curio cabinet (middle shelf)?


Just a secret stash of more glasses. We had seven of us sampling and were able to provide the 28 glasses from just the main cabinet. I think we have a problem, to many glasses.


----------



## Boatboy24

cmason1957 said:


> Just a secret stash of more glasses. We had seven of us sampling and were able to provide the 28 glasses from just the main cabinet. I think we have a problem, to many glasses.



To me, it looked like there was one glass that was different, and it looked like it had wine in it.


----------



## cmason1957

Oh wow, that does look like a secret stash. I can see why you thought that. I believe that is just a souvenir blue martini glass from somewhere or other.


----------



## geek

Killington, VT


----------



## Boatboy24

Holy moly, it looks empty there.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Holy moly, it looks empty there.



Actually there were a lot of people, one pic taken at the very end when they were closing and the other when it was snowing a lot. The previous day was a wash out. My first time skiing and at 54 I can already feel every muscle today  even though I go to the gym almost daily.
Great experience for sure and lots of fun.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Actually there were a lot of people, one pic taken at the very end when they were closing and the other when it was snowing a lot. The previous day was a wash out. My first time skiing and at 54 I can already feel every muscle today  even though I go to the gym almost daily.
> Great experience for sure and lots of fun.



I love snowboarding, but at 51, I'm a lot more conservative on the mountain than I used to be. A lot of things I do very well in my mind (or in my past), then chicken out on when I get on the mountain. I do love being out there though. A great way to get exercise in the cold. And the Apres Ski cocktails are always good.


----------



## jswordy

The Mad Scientist is at it again. Should be about the same color after use.  Everything this morning stood in the way of this boil. Perseverance pays off.


----------



## ibglowin

Brazos Cliffs, NM


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Brazos Cliffs, NM
> 
> View attachment 69861



Reminds me of El Cap a bit.


----------



## ibglowin

I agree!



Boatboy24 said:


> Reminds me of El Cap a bit.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Reminds me of El Cap a bit.



Reminded me of backcountry in Zion:


----------



## Venatorscribe

Christmas in the southern hemisphere. FYI I started the day with a 1998 sparkling pear and blueberry wine. My good wife ( thankfully) only invited thirteen family ! We had a great a outside feast occasion.


----------



## Venatorscribe




----------



## Venatorscribe

FYI the beer was a Pilsner that I made using four NZ hops. Delicious - if I say so myself....


----------



## ibglowin

OK.........

One of these things is not like the other in any way! LOL



sour_grapes said:


> Reminded me of backcountry in Zion:


----------



## Kraffty

Our holiday plans had us in So. Cal for a few days then Havasu for a couple more. We made our way home yesterday stopping for photos at the Bill Williams Preserve end of the lake, the range you have to climb to reach Parker and then somewhere in the middle of the Mojave desert. Glad to be back home safe and hopefully sound.


----------



## crushday

Love this picture!


----------



## Sage

Creek started flowing.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

Sage said:


> Creek started flowing.
> 
> View attachment 69925


Good, I was hoping Springtime would just be around the corner.


----------



## SLM

The Bill Murray room


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## jswordy

73 here in southern Tennessee on Jan. 1, time to get the T-bird out and travel our Lincoln County a bit. I could not pass that up!

Parked along the Elk River near the tiny unincorporated town of Champ....



The Elk from a bridge near Champ...



The view from the top of Chestnut Ridge on Chestnut Ridge Road. If you looked to the other side, you saw a similar vista. One of my favorite spots...


----------



## Sage

Creek flow is increasing.


----------



## ibglowin

Winter. Rio Grande Gorge


----------



## hounddawg




----------



## bstnh1

Venatorscribe said:


> View attachment 69864


Where in the southern hemisphere???


----------



## geek

Prime brisket at $2.99/lb

Wish I had a pellet grill to use during winter.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Prime brisket at $2.99/lb
> 
> Wish I had a pellet grill to use during winter.View attachment 70049



You have a Performer though...


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> You have a Performer though...



Yep but with cold temps it is more difficult to keep a steady grill temp for such long cooks, never tried but it must be tough.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Yep but with cold temps it is more difficult to keep a steady grill temp for such long cooks, never tried but it must be tough.



In some ways, it's easier to do low-n-slow. You'll go through a little more charcoal though.


----------



## hounddawg

geek said:


> Prime brisket at $2.99/lb
> 
> Wish I had a pellet grill to use during winter.View attachment 70049


i loaded my off set stick smoker today with white oak, hickory and pecan, pulled out of my freezer, 2 racks of pork spare ribs, farm fresh, ready to light tomorrow, when i get up, got a couple bottles out of 50/50 blackberry-elderberry wine,,, well really that wine is set back for me,, my nephew and brother can have strawberry or skeeter pee port, lol. summer, winter, rain, shine, no matter at all. will be smoking some baked beans as well, 
Dawg


----------



## Arne

@hounddawg show us a pic of the offset smoker. Think I know what you are talking about, but not sure. Thanks, Arne. Oh, and good eating and drinkin. Tomorrow or later is plenty soon for the pic. I'm going to get a cataract removed in the morning, won't be on for a while. At least til tomorrow afternoon, never been thru this before, don't know how long it takes to get back in the groove again. Most folks say not long.


----------



## Boatboy24

Arne, you should be fine within 24 hours. My mom had two taken care of in December. Dad goes in for the first of two this week.


----------



## hounddawg

Arne said:


> they done one, then a little while later they did his other,
> @hounddawg show us a pic of the offset smoker. Think I know what you are talking about, but not sure. Thanks, Arne. Oh, and good eating and drinking. Tomorrow or later is plenty soon for the pic. I'm going to get a cataract removed in the morning, won't be on for a while. At least till tomorrow afternoon, never been thru this before, don't know how long it takes to get back in the groove again. Most folks say not long.


yep I'll send ;pic's, dad will be 88 in 3 days, they did his eye, then a short while later they did his other eye, right about 10 years ago, he didn't like wearing a patch on
his first one but it was not long, i can't remember about the second one, but he said it wasn't bad at all. that picture geek sent i never noticed the price, what i noticed was it was packed 12/31/20 and expired 1/7/21,,, that kind of math worries me,, lol, I'll post pictures tomorrow, good to see you lurking around, lol,,,,
Skoal
Dawg


----------



## bstnh1

Arne said:


> @hounddawg show us a pic of the offset smoker. Think I know what you are talking about, but not sure. Thanks, Arne. Oh, and good eating and drinkin. Tomorrow or later is plenty soon for the pic. I'm going to get a cataract removed in the morning, won't be on for a while. At least til tomorrow afternoon, never been thru this before, don't know how long it takes to get back in the groove again. Most folks say not long.


I had 2 removed last year. It's literally a 5 minute procedure. More time in the prep and recovery. Vision is blurred for a few days, but usually winds up 20/20 within a couple weeks.


----------



## sour_grapes

hounddawg said:


> i loaded my off set stick smoker today with white oak, hickory and pecan, pulled out of my freezer, 2 racks of pork spare ribs, farm fresh, ready to light tomorrow, when i get up, got a couple bottles out of 50/50 blackberry-elderberry wine,



Jeez, that sounds good!


----------



## sour_grapes

bstnh1 said:


> but usually winds up 20/20 within a couple weeks.



SHUSH, DON'T SAY THAT!!


----------



## hounddawg

sour_grapes said:


> Jeez, that sounds good!


willing to share,,, your more than welcome
Dawg


----------



## ibglowin

Just one example of issues with a pellet grill......






geek said:


> Wish I had a pellet grill to use during winter.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Just one example of issues with a pellet grill......
> 
> View attachment 70066



It may just be depending on the brand used, cheapo and good high quality ones.


----------



## ibglowin

Louisiana Grills is definitely one of the more expensive ones........



geek said:


> It may just be depending on the brand used, cheapo and good high quality ones.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Just one example of issues with a pellet grill......
> 
> View attachment 70066



Looks like an issue with a thermometer to me.


----------



## hounddawg

ibglowin said:


> Just one example of issues with a pellet grill......
> 
> View attachment 70066


now everybody knowns i do y country wines as old style as possible, so you can be sure my smoker is along the same train of thought, man you gotta be loaded with money to own your own space ship; ,, so i take it you keep your smoker in that space craft,,,,, 
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg

Dawg


----------



## hounddawg

Arne said:


> @hounddawg show us a pic of the offset smoker. Think I know what you are talking about, but not sure. Thanks, Arne. Oh, and good eating and drinkin. Tomorrow or later is plenty soon for the pic. I'm going to get a cataract removed in the morning, won't be on for a while. At least til tomorrow afternoon, never been thru this before, don't know how long it takes to get back in the groove again. Most folks say not long.


pic's sent
Dawg


----------



## Arne

@hounddawg I have a smoker grill, never actually used it for smoking. It is a commercial one, designed along the same lines as yours. The smoke box is not nearly as big. You made yours, found mine in the trash pile. Couple of hours work and it was like new. Was looking for the trolley off a propane grill and a friend of mine told me about this. Never did get the trolley, was going to make a fishcleaning table. Grill sure is nice, tho. Usually just use the smoker part to grill on as it is small and the bigger side if we have a bunch of folks over. Maybe this summer have to try smoking with it. It is at the lake so can't use it now but it should work fine in colder weather. Hope you had great luck with your smoking. Arne.


----------



## hounddawg

Arne said:


> @hounddawg I have a smoker grill, never actually used it for smoking. It is a commercial one, designed along the same lines as yours, . The smoke box is not nearly as big. Youw n reheat tomorro made yours, found mine in the trash pile. Couple of hours work and it was like new. Was looking for the trolley off a propane grill and a friend of mine told me about this. Never did get the trolley, was going to make a fishcleaning table. Grill sure is nice, tho. Usually just use the smoker part to grill on as it is small and the bigger side if we have a bunch of folks over. Maybe this summer have to try smoking with it. It is at the lake so can't use it now but it should work fine in colder weather. Hope you had great luck with your smoking. Arne.


oh yes, and got another rack i can reheat tomorrow, same goes for the smoked baked beans, when i smoke ribs,(pork) it takes 2 hours for falling off the bone, temp 250 F,, brisket (beef) 200 to 220 F for depending on how big it is 8 to 13 hours, once you get used to it you can dial in the heat, airflow and it will care for it's self, your biggest variable is wind, , other then that one i get it set , i look at the time , and go do other things, no electric to worry about, low and slow, the only way to go. in the house on the stove i take 2 days to cook brown beans, same for chili, 2 days as well, both my dry rub and wet sauce are from scratch, when i make my wet sauce and dry rub, i make at least a years worth at a time, of course being disabled, i have the time for smoking, driving my mules, I'd kill to be able to work again, but, I've leant to stay busy, I'm already adding to my garden seeds, i use only non-GMO seeds, that are heritage seeds, also called sustainable seeds, most garden seed you buy if you save the seeds from them the seeds wont grow, all that genetic splicing junk. 
Skoal
Dawg


----------



## Rice_Guy

.





.
.
.

hockey tonight?


----------



## jswordy

Pilsner lager now in secondary.


----------



## jswordy

My barrel smokers...




I hardly ever use the Double Barrel Smoker since I made a couple Ugly Drum Smokers. Gave one to my neighbor. It'll hold up to 8 butts.


----------



## hounddawg

Rice_Guy said:


> View attachment 70110
> 
> .oh snap
> Dawg
> 
> 
> View attachment 70108
> 
> .
> .
> .View attachment 70120
> 
> hockey tonight?


----------



## Darrell Hawley

jswordy said:


> My barrel smokers...
> 
> View attachment 70125
> 
> 
> I hardly ever use the Double Barrel Smoker since I made a couple Ugly Drum Smokers. Gave one to my neighbor. It'll hold up to 8 butts.
> 
> View attachment 70126


I see that nobody is going to steal any of your butts with that security dog around.


----------



## ibglowin

Plaza, Santa fe, NM


----------



## NoQuarter

Sheep head are starting to bite around here.
Oldest grandson is starting to be able to get them into boat.


----------



## Boatboy24

A beautiful winter weekend here - sunny, with temps in the mid to upper 40's. A couple nice walks yesterday and today. Cleanses the soul.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Cleanses the soul.



Was your soul dirty?


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Was your soul dirty?



Always...


----------



## hounddawg

Boatboy24 said:


> A beautiful winter weekend here - sunny, with temps in the mid to upper 40's. A couple nice walks yesterday and today. Cleanses the soul.
> 
> View attachment 70326


Amen and what beauty that is, 
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg




----------



## Boatboy24

Geeking out as we just finished building my oldest's upgraded computer.


----------



## hounddawg

Boatboy24 said:


> Geeking out as we just finished building my oldest's upgraded computer.
> 
> View attachment 70385


wow cool trotline weights,, 
Dawg


----------



## Johnd

Doesn‘t happen much, but here’s a couple pics of my hunting property in Mississippi just north of Vicksburg.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Geeking out as we just finished building my oldest's upgraded computer.
> 
> View attachment 70385



Very cool.
I don't go as much and just my 2 in college kids a laptop, an Apple.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Very cool.
> I don't go as much and just my 2 in college kids a laptop, an Apple.



Yep. I have a Mac, as does my wife. Not building one of those.


----------



## ibglowin

Boatboy24 said:


> Geeking out as we just finished building my oldest's upgraded computer.


----------



## wrongway

What a nice place John!


----------



## hounddawg

Johnd said:


> Doesn‘t happen much, but here’s a couple pics of my hunting property in Mississippi just north of Vicksburg.
> View attachment 70387
> View attachment 70388


i don't see any stakes or ropes to hold your deer LMFAO... sorry i just could not resist, 
Dawg


----------



## Johnd

hounddawg said:


> i don't see any stakes or ropes to hold your deer LMFAO... sorry i just could not resist,
> Dawg


C'mon now Dawg, we hunt wild deer, not farm raised, and the ducks fly fast as lightning...............LOL
Can you see the water line on the closest building in the top pic? That was from the last two years, the water where the picture was taken from, the road, was under 10 feet of water.........


----------



## hounddawg

Johnd said:


> C'mon now Dawg, we hunt wild deer, not farm raised, and the ducks fly fast as lightning...............LOL
> Can you see the water line on the closest building in the top pic? That was from the last two years, the water where the picture was taken from, the road, was under 10 feet of water.........


heck John you know i was ribbing you, DUCKS , i hope you don't shoot them, we just throw rocks at them, of course ,, 
PS
I'm so full of Schutt my eyes are brown, 

your place looks sweet
Dawg


----------



## jswordy

Snow in the South. Yesterday...




Today...




(I just dug the three holes for hazelnut trees set to arrive from Washington state Thursday.)


----------



## Old Corker

A rare site for Central Texas
edit: And I'm not talking about the cardinal.


----------



## hounddawg

jswordy said:


> Snow in the South. Yesterday...
> 
> View attachment 70415
> 
> 
> Today...
> 
> View attachment 70416
> 
> 
> (I just dug the three holes for hazelnut trees set to arrive from Washington state Thursday.)


yup if they dont like the souths weather just hang around till tomorrow
Dawg


----------



## David Violante

Sunrise after snow on apple trees in the Hudson Valley in NY


----------



## Sage

Heavy rain last night, creeks up!


----------



## jswordy

Baked Ziti with Red Lentil Noodles and the DiIulio Family Marina Sauce. Oh, that was good last night.


----------



## bstnh1

jswordy said:


> Baked Ziti with Red Lentil Noodles and the DiIulio Family Marina Sauce. Oh, that was good last night.
> 
> View attachment 70470


Are you willing to share that marinara sauce recipe?


----------



## hounddawg

jswordy said:


> Baked Ziti with Red Lentil Noodles and the DiIulio Family Marina Sauce. Oh, that was good last night.
> 
> View attachment 70470


no invites i reckon  Dang if that don't look really good !
Dawg


----------



## bstnh1

Took my truck in for state inspection the other day and saw this fully restored antique tank on the floor (not for sale). Waaaaay back, I had an LTD that was a similar sized boat. I can't imagine driving one of these today.


----------



## Khristyjeff

bstnh1 said:


> Took my truck in for state inspection the other day and saw this fully restored antique tank on the floor (not for sale). Waaaaay back, I had an LTD that was a similar sized boat. I can't imagine driving one of these today.
> View attachment 70587


What year? My dad has a 1976 Bonneville (unrestored but covered) in his shed. Huge. His first fully loaded car.


----------



## bstnh1

Khristyjeff said:


> What year? My dad has a 1976 Bonneville (unrestored but covered) in his shed. Huge. His first fully loaded car.



Not sure. I'm guessing it was mid-60's????


----------



## wrongway

Mom had a 1976 Gran Torino wagon! lol Every year we would leave the Kansas wheat fields for the Colorado Rockies. Them tanks were made for the highways.


----------



## gilroyca

That's a 1977 Lincoln Town Car. They rode like a dream.


----------



## Sage

I was clearing more brush last week and found a neat little waterfall. Amazing what I've found that I didn't know I had. And I've only lived here for 42 years. I guess something good has come out of the virus down time...


----------



## Kraffty

I ordered this about a month ago but it just came off back-order last week and showed up today. All the goodies between the top of the tripod and the bottom of the camera are a motorized equatorial tracking mount. They basically just counteract the earths rotation so the stars stay still in the camera. Of course it's supposed to be cloudy until Wednesday. Should be fun playing with it, hopefully soon.


----------



## sour_grapes

I have a sidereal mount for a telescope (that I essentially never use) that looks positively ancient compared to that! Nice!


----------



## Sage

7am morning walk with the dogs. This is the walking trail bridge just upstream from the waterfall.

Color photo!!


----------



## jswordy

bstnh1 said:


> Are you willing to share that marinara sauce recipe?



You sure got pretty insistent about it last time in my PMs!


----------



## geek




----------



## hounddawg

geek said:


> View attachment 70801
> View attachment 70802


you telling there's 2 of them, or am i drunk enough to be seeing double, if i am that drunk please post a picture of a cheese burger, I'm hungry,,,, LMFAO
Dawg


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## hounddawg

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 70852


yummy,, and beautiful,,, 
Dawg


----------



## bstnh1

jswordy said:


> You sure got pretty insistent about it last time in my PMs!


Just asking.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 70852



What is it? Domestic or wild?


----------



## ibglowin

Looks like a little of both!



geek said:


> What is it? Domestic or wild?


----------



## ibglowin

C-130 making the last turn on final approach into KAFB in ABQ.......


----------



## Ricky2Guns




----------



## hounddawg

Ricky2Guns said:


> View attachment 70876
> ,


TWELVE, TWELVE, oh heck yes,,,,,,,,
Dawg


----------



## Kraffty

We got our first real snow in a couple of years monday and tuesday. I went out Tuesday and then again Wednesday morning to trying to capture some contrast of the snow against the landscape and rocks. This is the road leading into Sycamore Canyon.


----------



## Kraffty

This is one of the paths that lead down to the Verde River that runs through the canyon.


----------



## Kraffty

This is from a scenic viewpoint off 89A about 4 miles out of town and maybe 10 to 12 miles from the rocks.


----------



## Kraffty

and up closer to the red rocks in the Lower Red Rock Loop. It's a narrow 2 lane road that takes a round about way into Sedona.


----------



## Kraffty

and lastly another of the rocks from the same area


----------



## Daboyleroy

Kraffty said:


> and lastly another of the rocks from the same area
> View attachment 70956


All of them are 
absolutely.. BEAUTIFUL 
Thank you.....needed a lift...


----------



## jswordy

Total snowfall today in southern Tennessee. Why I like the South.


----------



## geek

We have a storm pounding all day and into tomorrow, maybe over a foot of snow..!!
Cannot wait to move the heck out of CT.


----------



## Daboyleroy

MonteroRed said:


> Just bottled some concord grape
> 
> View attachment 7839


Nice choice of “recycling “ bottles


----------



## cmason1957

jswordy said:


> Total snowfall today in southern Tennessee. Why I like the South.View attachment 71135



I don't have pictures from here in Missouri, we got a little bit more. The ground got covered, maybe an 1, maybe 1.5. Just enough to make the dogs have to search for a patch of ground to do their business on. But boy has the temp gotten cold, down to nearly 30F last couple of days.


----------



## bstnh1

cmason1957 said:


> I don't have pictures from here in Missouri, we got a little bit more. The ground got covered, maybe an 1, maybe 1.5. Just enough to make the dogs have to search for a patch of ground to do their business on. But boy has the temp gotten cold, down to nearly 30F last couple of days.


30? We hit zero three mornings in a row! Daytime highs in the teens.


----------



## BernardSmith

bstnh1 said:


> 30? We hit zero three mornings in a row! Daytime highs in the teens.



I know - 30 is balmy here. Brrrrrrrr.


----------



## cmason1957

bstnh1 said:


> 30? We hit zero three mornings in a row! Daytime highs in the teens.





BernardSmith said:


> I know - 30 is balmy here. Brrrrrrrr.



I refer you to Jim's comment above, Why I like living (nearly) in the South. Born in Montana, got smarter as I grew older and moved South.


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## mainshipfred

sour_grapes said:


> View attachment 71143
> View attachment 71144



That doesn't look like any fun at all!


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> View attachment 71143
> View attachment 71144



Paul, I really hope you have a snow blower..!!!!
I have not ventured outside to clean as it looks like a white out and will keep snowing until tomorrow...!!! :-(


----------



## ibglowin

My In-laws live about an hour North of KC, MO. You guys have the best of both weather worlds......

Its colder than a Well Diggers Arse in the Klondikes in the Winter......

And

Its hotter (and humid) than He!! in the Summer time!





cmason1957 said:


> I refer you to Jim's comment above, Why I like living (nearly) in the South. Born in Montana, got smarter as I grew older and moved South.


----------



## mainshipfred

geek said:


> Paul, I really hope you have a snow blower..!!!!
> I have not ventured outside to clean as it looks like a white out and will keep snowing until tomorrow...!!! :-(



You guys just keep it. I have maybe a dusting with a lot of ice but just a few mile ease they got 4".


----------



## hounddawg

sour_grapes said:


> View attachment 71143
> View attachment 71144


what's that black tool in first photo?  
Dawg


----------



## mainshipfred

hounddawg said:


> what's that black tool in first photo?
> Dawg



I'm not quite sure, lately the only time I've seen something similar it was in the hands of my two 30 something sons.


----------



## jswordy

Cooked a lasagna...




Leftovers are scarce...


----------



## hounddawg

ibglowin said:


> C-130 making the last turn on final approach into KAFB in ABQ.......
> 
> View attachment 70864
> 
> [/\
> i find the for-lone of this photograph to be very moving, the image of mankind flying into the face of mother earth,,, wow,,,, just wow,,,
> Dawg


----------



## hounddawg

jswordy said:


> Cooked a lasagna...
> 
> View attachment 71145
> 
> 
> Leftovers are scarce...
> 
> View attachment 71146


this looks amazing normally,, but i made , lasagna yesterday, my brother and a nephew came over, lasagna is like hereon, and i mainlined lasagna till morning every thirty minutes or so' i woke up today at 1m this evening, man do i feel ruff, but other then that, that's the bomb
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg

mainshipfred said:


> I'm not quite sure, lately the only time I've seen something similar it was in the hands of my two 30 something sons.


oh you're the man,,, thank you for the laugh
Dawg


----------



## cmason1957

sour_grapes said:


> View attachment 71143
> View attachment 71144


I assume that wasd this weekend, the weather folks around here said it was all going much North of us.


----------



## cmason1957

ibglowin said:


> My In-laws live about an hour North of KC, MO. You guys have the best of both weather worlds......
> 
> Its colder than a Well Diggers Arse in the Klondikes in the Winter......
> 
> And
> 
> Its hotter (and humid) than He!! in the Summer time!



Actually KC gets the bad weather worse than the St. Louis area. We built this giant arch thing in the downtown and ever since all the bad storms head towards us and then split. The heat isn't nearly as bad as it was when I was younger. Or maybe I just like it better.


----------



## geek

A complete white out here, it’s been falling since last night nonstop and will continue until tomorrow afternoon


----------



## sour_grapes

cmason1957 said:


> I assume that wasd this weekend, the weather folks around here said it was all going much North of us.



Yup, that was Sunday.


----------



## Kraffty

geek said:


> A complete white out here, it’s been falling since last night nonstop and will continue until tomorrow afternoon
> 
> View attachment 71152


Maybe miserable to deal with but it sure is a beautiful view.


----------



## geek

Kraffty said:


> Maybe miserable to deal with but it sure is a beautiful view.



Yep, seeing it is the hood thing, bad part will be tomorrow to clean up the mess..!!


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> A complete white out here, it’s been falling since last night nonstop and will continue until tomorrow afternoon
> 
> View attachment 71151
> View attachment 71152



Model S snuggled safely in the garage, I take it?


----------



## ibglowin

That’s it at the end of the driveway! 



Boatboy24 said:


> Model S snuggled safely in the garage, I take it?


----------



## hounddawg

cmason1957 said:


> Actually KC gets the bad weather worse than the St. Louis area. We built this giant arch thing in the downtown and ever since all the bad storms head towards us and then split. The heat isn't nearly as bad as it was when I was younger. Or maybe I just like it better.


REALLY,, i just figured that arch thing was just a unfinished micky D's sign,,,
Dawg


----------



## Darrell Hawley

The Bay of Green Bay taken at 8pm. Taken with an iphone 12 that lighten it up quite a bit. Not much snow here. The black tarp was put there as they redid the dike this past fall.
Darrell


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Model S snuggled safely in the garage, I take it?



Model 3.
My car sits in the garage 24x7 and fully/happily charged up  

The car outside is my daughter's Honda Civic.


----------



## ibglowin

Thinking about Spring time today was we will hit about 57 for the afternoon high. 

This is Kasha-Katuwe Tent Rocks. Only about 15 miles as the crow fly's from my house but it takes about 90mins to drive there as you have to make a large circle around and drive half way to ABQ then head back in towards us. This is a hidden gem in Northern NM.


----------



## geek

Just finished cleaning outside, merely 3 hours..!!! and that is 3 people using shovels and a snow blower...


----------



## geek




----------



## geek




----------



## cmason1957

Here's the picture my wife took last week, after the 2, well maybe 3 inches we had. She had great fun, digging her nose into the snow and flipping it all over herself and then letting me throw the shovelfuls over her.


----------



## bstnh1

geek said:


> Just finished cleaning outside, merely 3 hours..!!! and that is 3 people using shovels and a snow blower...


Got 10" here in NH, but it was light, fluffy stuff .... easy to move. Cleanup wasn't bad at all. Thank you for keeping most of it down there!!


----------



## hounddawg

ibglowin said:


> Thinking about Spring time today was we will hit about 57 for the afternoon high.
> 
> This is Kasha-Katuwe Tent Rocks. Only about 15 miles as the crow fly's from my house but it takes about 90mins to drive there as you have to make a large circle around and drive half way to ABQ then head back in towards us. This is a hidden gem in Northern NM.
> 
> View attachment 71182


I've been in a lot of NM or so i thought, , but you are so right, that is so beautiful,,,, 
Dawg


----------



## ibglowin

She sure is cute but I can't help but see a Golden saying somebody help! I am trapped inside a GD poodles body! LOL



cmason1957 said:


> Here's the picture my wife took last week, after the 2, well maybe 3 inches we had. She had great fun, digging her nose into the snow and flipping it all over herself and then letting me throw the shovelfuls over her.
> 
> View attachment 71193


----------



## cmason1957

ibglowin said:


> She sure is cute but I can't help but see a Golden saying somebody help! I am trapped inside a GD poodles body! LOL



I get that. I do love her, she is certainly the sweetest, most loving dog I have ever had. But I miss my Golden Retrievers. SWMBO said she couldn't stand the sweeping up a puppy once a week from the Golden Retrievers we have had. This one, since she is a odd mix (daddy is a goldendoodle, mama is a golden Retriver), sheds some, but we only get a very small puppy once a month or so.


----------



## ibglowin

We feel the pain..........

This is what we get each week.




We call them GMF's or Golden Magical Fibers......  





cmason1957 said:


> I get that. I do love her, she is certainly the sweetest, most loving dog I have ever had. But I miss my Golden Retrievers. SWMBO said she couldn't stand the sweeping up a puppy once a week from the Golden Retrievers we have had. This one, since she is a odd mix (daddy is a goldendoodle, mama is a golden Retriver), sheds some, but we only get a very small puppy once a month or so.


----------



## cmason1957

ibglowin said:


> We feel the pain..........
> 
> This is what we get each week.
> 
> View attachment 71218
> 
> 
> We call them GMF's or Golden Magical Fibers......



And every person I know who owns Goldens has a good vacuum cleaner. I see you have the same Dyson I have. GMF's, yeah. good name.


----------



## ibglowin

Worth the price of admission!




You find out who your real friends are. LOL 





cmason1957 said:


> And every person I know who owns Goldens has a good vacuum cleaner. I see you have the same Dyson I have. GMF's, yeah. good name.


----------



## ibglowin

Looks like Coco was a big help! 



geek said:


> View attachment 71184
> View attachment 71185


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Looks like Coco was a big help!



Leaving his yellow pee marks all over the white snow....yup


----------



## Kraffty

Just shot this off the back deck.
I guess the endangered great sperm clouds are thriving off the coast of cottonwood after all.


----------



## SLM

My temperature controlled winter fermentation room


----------



## hounddawg

cmason1957 said:


> And every person I know who owns Goldens has a good vacuum cleaner. I see you have the same Dyson I have. GMF's, yeah. good name.


hum,, try a lab, told my mom and brother the next time they bring me a rescue dog, we were going fishing, well i would be, they would be the stink bait for catfishing, it'd been 40 years since I'd had a lab,,, now i remember why,,, but a year and a half ago when they brought me a emaciated bag of puppy bones, looked about 6 months old, she could barley stand, 18 month later , now she's to lazy and fat to do much standing, wouldn't take a million for her, but you could not run fast enough to give me another one, i keep hoping she'll learn to cook for herself, but oddly enough she was house broke, leash broke, and knew what no meant,,,
Dawg


----------



## Daboyleroy

Kraffty said:


> Just shot this off the back deck.
> I guess the endangered great sperm clouds are thriving off the coast of cottonwood after all.
> 
> View attachment 71227


Is that a face I see?
eyes nose mouth


----------



## ibglowin

Cabezon Peak, Northwest NM. (Large volcanic plug)


----------



## hounddawg

ibglowin said:


> Cabezon Peak, Northwest NM. (Large volcanic plug)
> 
> View attachment 71257





volcanic plug ? as in super volcano ? 
Dawg


----------



## ibglowin

It's just an ancient dead volcano. It just like "Devils Tower" in WY that was made famous in the movie "Close Encounters"






hounddawg said:


> volcanic plug ? as in super volcano ?
> Dawg


----------



## hounddawg

ibglowin said:


> It's just an ancient dead volcano. It just like "Devils Tower" in WY that was made famous in the movie "Close Encounters"
> 
> View attachment 71305


that is gorgeous
Dawg


----------



## Venatorscribe

A long day that tested my resilience - I fully picked one of my heritage pear trees out back. (southern hemisphere harvest time). They are Williams bon chretien pears aka Bartlett pears. A bumper harvest this year. 83 Kg. Now - the even bigger job of turning it into wine. An annual event well planned.


----------



## batman72

banana wine waiting to clear....


----------



## Daboyleroy

maybe just me, but


----------



## RickD

Fritz sporting his new hoodie.


----------



## RickD

Heidi at 10 weeks (inset), and one year.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## geek

Venatorscribe said:


> A long day that tested my resilience - I fully picked one of my heritage pear trees out back. (southern hemisphere harvest time). They are Williams bon chretien pears aka Bartlett pears. A bumper harvest this year. 83 Kg. Now - the even bigger job of turning it into wine. An annual event well planned.
> 
> View attachment 71332



Where is this?


----------



## jswordy

RickD said:


> Heidi at 10 weeks (inset), and one year.
> View attachment 71341



Yer gonna make me go out and get a dog before my yard fence repairs are done!


----------



## Venatorscribe

geek said:


> Where is this?


Days Bay, New Zealand. It’s summer here


----------



## SLM

RickD said:


> Heidi at 10 weeks (inset), and one year.
> View attachment 71341


My daughter just finished placing 5 wiener puppies


----------



## reeflections

Funny, this was the only bird around the feeder this morning. 

~ Sharp-shinned Takeoff ~


----------



## reeflections

Last week I finally was able to shoot Alley Spring Mill in the snow.


----------



## JBP

reeflections said:


> Funny, this was the only bird around the feeder this morning.
> 
> ~ Sharp-shinned Takeoff ~
> 
> View attachment 71356
> View attachment 71357


Nice pics - hard to get of a typically fast moving bird.


----------



## Kraffty

reeflections said:


> Funny, this was the only bird around the feeder this morning.
> 
> ~ Sharp-shinned Takeoff ~
> 
> Beautiful captures, focus, light, comp and colors.
> Love them.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

Juvenile bald eagle sitting in neighbors tree. It was already pretty big. Tried to get a video of him flying away, but wouldn't budge when the wife knocked on the window.


----------



## jswordy

My daffodils this morning. Oops!  It will all be melted off by noon as we rise to 45 today. Kind of an interesting shot. Winter to spring.


----------



## reeflections

Red Bellied Woodpecker in my yard.


----------



## JBP

Darrell Hawley said:


> Juvenile bald eagle sitting in neighbors tree. It was already pretty big. Tried to get a video of him flying away, but wouldn't budge when the wife knocked on the window.
> 
> 
> View attachment 71373



Nice to be able to see it so close and get a good picture. Appears to be a good sized bird - while hard to get accurate perspective on size, the plumage indicates an adult red-tailed hawk. Likely a female as they are substantially larger than the males.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

JBP said:


> Nice to be able to see it so close and get a good picture. Appears to be a good sized bird - while hard to get accurate perspective on size, the plumage indicates an adult red-tailed hawk. Likely a female as they are substantially larger than the males.




This red tailed hawk was sitting on my bench last summer. Got pretty close before it finally took off.


----------



## reeflections

A couple months ago we drove about 6 hours to Loess Wildlife Refuge (North of Kansas City) and I am so glad we did. Eagles everywhere, along with thousands snow geese and other water fowl. A bird watcher's paradise I would recommend to anyone that lives close enuf to drive there.


----------



## Riledup5

Gotta help out the birds when it snows before they migrate south. Taken Sept 2020


----------



## Merrywine

Long Island NY bald eagle at sunset.


----------



## sour_grapes

Merrywine said:


> View attachment 71396
> 
> Long Island NY bald eagle at sunset.



Excellent! If I may ask: Where on LI?


----------



## Merrywine

The birders frown upon giving away nest location, so I’ll say a costal town on the way to Huntington.


----------



## sour_grapes

Merrywine said:


> The birders frown upon giving away nest location, so I’ll say a costal town on the way to Huntington.



Nice! 

I was asking only because I spent ~5 years on LI. Mostly around Sound Beach and Coram. Never saw any leucocephalus!


----------



## Daboyleroy

_Haliaeetus_


----------



## Merrywine

sour_grapes said:


> Nice!
> 
> I was asking only because I spent ~5 years on LI. Mostly around Sound Beach and Coram. Never saw any leucocephalus!


This pair is working on their 4th clutch. Last year they successfully raised 3 eaglets, that’s how good the food source is! There are at least a few known pairs making babies, so in 10 years it won’t be so unusual to see them, I suppose.


----------



## sour_grapes

Daboyleroy said:


> _Haliaeetus_



Ohhh, don't be so _generic_. I prefer to be more _specific_.


----------



## reeflections

sour_grapes said:


> Ohhh, don't be so _generic_. I prefer to be more _specific_.



Ohhh, don't be so technical. Personally, I prefer _Bald Eagle. _


----------



## ibglowin

Not a photo today but a short video of what transpired this AM while walking the dogs. These guys have a much better track record of predicting Spring than any rodent in PA!


----------



## Kraffty

So I'm looking for a small level I can attach to one of my tripods and come across this one with a brilliantly worded description of the product. Not sure about this..


----------



## BernardSmith

Ha! Sucking steel and having a screw fixation suggests to me that your level may need psychologival if not psychiatric help.


----------



## geek

DR bound....


----------



## ibglowin

Looks like a good time to get out of "Dodge". Enjoy your visit with your Mom and family!




geek said:


> DR bound....View attachment 71513


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> DR bound....View attachment 71513



That doesn't look like the DR.


----------



## Robert R

Some of my birds.


----------



## reeflections

Snow Geese at Loess Bluffs National Wildlife Refuge. Notice the bald eagles on the dome shaped muskrat lodges.


----------



## Kraffty

Another attempt at the orion nebula with the sky tracker mount. A bigger learning curve than I expected and I'm pushing the limits on this shot but fun.


----------



## Sage

This morning 8am, 15 degrees!


----------



## reeflections

Kraffty said:


> Another attempt at the orion nebula with the sky tracker mount. A bigger learning curve than I expected and I'm pushing the limits on this shot but fun.



Good job!


----------



## sour_grapes

Sage said:


> This morning 8am, 15 degrees!
> 
> View attachment 71526



I wish it were that warm here!


----------



## jswordy

It sure ain't Corona! 58 bottle yield today.


----------



## SLM

Seattle finally gets a little snow. And pizza night goes on!


----------



## Bossbaby

very pretty mule deer!! @ibglowin


----------



## Boatboy24

SLM said:


> Seattle finally gets a little snow. And pizza night goes on!
> View attachment 71532



That looks like a great outdoor space.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> That doesn't look like the DR.



This does


----------



## Sage

6", 14 degrees and still snowing. Same bridge and waterfall. When this melts, that should make the waterfall pretty active!!


----------



## Riledup5

SLM said:


> Seattle finally gets a little snow. And pizza night goes on!
> View attachment 71532


What time should we be over for the pizza (and wine)?


----------



## Sage

12 degrees, snowing and will for 3 more days. Then, warm slightly and rain for 5 days (predicted). It's going to get really wet in the low lands!!


----------



## batman72

my first two wines in 20 years, ready to age


----------



## ibglowin

I think it looks a lot worse today from what I see on FB. But on another note what the heck is that tree in the background? 

It almost looks like a palm tree of sorts!

Nice oven BTW! 



SLM said:


> Seattle finally gets a little snow. And pizza night goes on!
> View attachment 71532


----------



## Daboyleroy

geek said:


> This does


where in the DR, please
in my former life 
I traveled there
beautiful place, friendly people 

GREAT food, great cigars 

cuba libra everywhere


----------



## geek

Daboyleroy said:


> where in the DR, please
> in my former life
> I traveled there
> beautiful place, friendly people
> 
> GREAT food, great cigars
> 
> cuba libra everywhere



Those pics in Santo Domingo.


----------



## geek




----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> View attachment 71593
> View attachment 71594



You're killing me, Varis. We had 0.75" of sleet today, along with some rain and snow.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> You're killing me, Varis. We had 0.75" of sleet today, along with some rain and snow.



I was set to hit reply to Varis's post and type "You're killing me, Varis." No lie!

(For us, it was about 4" of snow and subzero temps. My family in Philly says that the freezing rain is making everything an absolute ice rink.)


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> I was set to hit reply to Varis's post and type "You're killing me, Varis." No lie!
> 
> (For us, it was about 4" of snow and subzero temps. My family in Philly says that the freezing rain is making everything an absolute ice rink.)



I’m not missing the snow at all right now.
We’ve been getting hit hard lately in CT.
Beautiful and sunny here at the beach, no complaints whatsoever


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> I’m not missing the snow at all right now.
> We’ve been getting hit hard lately in CT.
> Beautiful and sunny here at the beach, no complaints whatsoever



I told my wife last night that I wanted to go to the beach when the kids have spring break next month. It'll "only" be in the 60's in the OBX, but should be nice. She wasn't too keen on the idea.


----------



## geek

I shouldn’t keep rubbing it in...but winter is a good time to be down here.


----------



## ibglowin

Yep, no grilling tonight for Valentines day here either.......

6 degrees this AM heading for a high of 11 later today. About 4-6" depending on where you measure it as the wind has been blowing all night long.......


----------



## ibglowin

Full ahead. Warp Speed! (Boynton Canyon) near @Kraffty


----------



## SLM

Boatboy24 said:


> That looks like a great outdoor space.


Well it used to be.
Pizza night is hereby suspended until further notice


----------



## SLM

ibglowin said:


> I think it looks a lot worse today from what I see on FB. But on another note what the heck is that tree in the background?
> 
> It almost looks like a palm tree of sorts!
> 
> Nice oven BTW!


The Windmill Palm is quite hardy, can survive short cold spells, not indigenous to the PNW but you can see them in many yards. Seems like a bit of a novelty to me. The power of suggestion is not significant enough to make me believe I'm in the tropics!


----------



## Darrell Hawley

geek said:


> I’m not missing the snow at all right now.
> We’ve been getting hit hard lately in CT.
> Beautiful and sunny here at the beach, no complaints whatsoever


Nat making it to the DR this year, I have to settle for a glass of home made Coquito that you mentioned before. Very good and the wife liked it to. Thanks


----------



## geek

Morning vibes


----------



## Robert R

BRRRRRR!


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Morning vibes
> 
> View attachment 71641
> View attachment 71642
> View attachment 71643




OK, now you're just gloating.


----------



## Robert R

Crossing my fingers that they all survive this.


----------



## jswordy

What a disgusting weather day! Cold rain, freezing rain, snow... yuck. But I got the sauces! A good day to whip up a couple gallons of marinara.  It has about 3 hours or so to go... I really need to get another 6-gallon pot (besides my brew pot) and go all-in...


----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> Morning vibes



No travel ban there, huh?


----------



## raspberry

Robert R said:


> Crossing my fingers that they all survive this.


that makes two of us


----------



## Joel

Robert R said:


> Crossing my fingers that they all survive this.


From my experience, should be fine as long as there is a opening in for them to get out for cleansing flights when things clam down and warm up a tad.


----------



## my wine

Clearly there are a fair number of wino beekeepers on this forum!  

The bees should be fine. Good luck with yours!


----------



## geek

jswordy said:


> No travel ban there, huh?



Nope, there's curfew daily though.


----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> Nope, there's curfew daily though.



Don't you mean a time you have to stock up on liquor by?


----------



## jswordy

my wine said:


> Clearly there are a fair number of wino beekeepers on this forum!
> 
> The bees should be fine. Good luck with yours!



I would like to become one someday. I need another projec -- no, wait, better rethink that.


----------



## geek




----------



## jswordy

Hey, the marinara turned out GREAT! I got 6 quarts, two pints and six half-pints. Mmmmm.... Thank you, Grandma! I will never forget you!


----------



## crushday

Washington coast...View attachment _P3A8830.jpeg


----------



## my wine

jswordy said:


> I would like to become one someday. I need another projec -- no, wait, better rethink that.


You would be a wonderful beekeeper! You're already a wonderful wino.


----------



## sour_grapes

jswordy said:


> Hey, the marinara turned out GREAT! I got 6 quarts, two pints and six half-pints. Mmmmm.... Thank you, Grandma! I will never forget you!
> 
> View attachment 71682



Jim, what is your tomato source? Is this all cans, or is this your stash from the summer?


----------



## Yooper🍷

Robert R said:


> Crossing my fingers that they all survive this.


This is how our hive ended up when we got word of the severe cold snap and how long it was going to last. Still alive. Where are you at


----------



## Robert R

Yooper🍷 said:


> This is how our hive ended up when we got word of the severe cold snap and how long it was going to last. Still alive. Where are you at


Just west of Tulsa. Some of mine went into winter very strong in numbers and honey, others a little weaker, but all have sugar blocks on top as insurance food and moisture absorption.


----------



## jswordy

sour_grapes said:


> Jim, what is your tomato source? Is this all cans, or is this your stash from the summer?



If I follow my Grandma DiIulio's recipe, it starts with tomatoes and takes two days. If I follow my version, it starts with Hunts cans and takes 6-7 hours. Both taste identical. I just don't have 8 hours everyday in the kitchen like she used to spend. Over 90% of what she made and served was from Grandpa's garden (which took up the whole backyard) or from scratch ingredients. I remember as a small boy seeing every flat surface in her kitchen covered with white dish towels so the noodles she'd made could dry on them. Grandma died in 1968, and this and a meatball recipe are all of hers I have. My cousins have more but they will not share and it took awhile to get these. Mom could also cook well, and I have a few of her recipes that I collected while I was in college. My Dad gave the rest to my niece, who also refuses to share. Sigh...

Grandma and Grandpa DiIulio, from a home movie shot in 1965 or '66. A long way from Campana, Calabria, Italy.


----------



## Yooper🍷

Robert R said:


> Just west of Tulsa. Some of mine went into winter very strong in numbers and honey, others a little weaker, but all have sugar blocks on top as insurance food and moisture absorption.


We’re in the upper peninsula of Michigan right next to Lake Superior. Been keeping bees for8 years now were up to 6 hives year ago last fall but they all never made it through the real tough winter. Got another package last spring and they did great. Went into winter very strong so we’re hopeful they’ll be ok come spring.


----------



## Robert R

This is my 4th winter with bees. First year, lost both hives. Next spring got 3 more, 2 made it to year 3. Splits and a swarm put me to 6 hives, all made it to 2020. Lost 1, have 8 now. All at my home apiary. It's a lot of fun, work, and worry, but that fresh honey is worth it all.


----------



## sour_grapes

jswordy said:


> If I follow my Grandma DiIulio's recipe, it starts with tomatoes and takes two days. If I follow my version, it starts with Hunts cans and takes 6-7 hours. Both taste identical. I just don't have 8 hours everyday in the kitchen like she used to spend. Over 90% of what she made and served was from Grandpa's garden (which took up the whole backyard) or from scratch ingredients. I remember as a small boy seeing every flat surface in her kitchen covered with white dish towels so the noodles she'd made could dry on them. Grandma died in 1968, and this and a meatball recipe are all of hers I have. My cousins have more but they will not share and it took awhile to get these. Mom could also cook well, and I have a few of her recipes that I collected while I was in college. My Dad gave the rest to my niece, who also refuses to share. Sigh...
> 
> Grandma and Grandpa DiIulio, from a home movie shot in 1965 or '66. A long way from Campana, Calabria, Italy.
> 
> View attachment 71705



I don't "get" recipe hoarding. Personally, I would be trying to give them to anyone who would listen, and to some who wouldn't listen!


----------



## jswordy

sour_grapes said:


> I don't "get" recipe hoarding. Personally, I would be trying to give them to anyone who would listen, and to some who wouldn't listen!



It's almost all not really about the recipes. Sigh...


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## geek

Las Galeras, Samana


----------



## reeflections

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 71774


Did you shoot this?


----------



## dralarms

reeflections said:


> Did you shoot this?


I think that’s actually a painting


----------



## Daboyleroy

geek said:


> Las Galeras, Samana
> 
> View attachment 71854


$96 a night is one HECK of a deal
Oh
beautiful picture by the way


----------



## ibglowin

Not my photo on this one. This was shot in Los Alamos by a local photographer.




reeflections said:


> Did you shoot this?


----------



## ibglowin

Nope, local photographer shot this.






dralarms said:


> I think that’s actually a painting


----------



## ibglowin

No shortage of wildlife in these parts........


----------



## ibglowin

That's pretty messed up............



jswordy said:


> My Dad gave the rest to my niece, who also refuses to share. Sigh...


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## geek




----------



## Ivywoods

This is an old man made cave on our property. I took this photo in the fall a couple years ago. It was built right after the civil war and was used as an oven to fire pottery.


----------



## bstnh1

Ivywoods said:


> This is an old man made cave on our property. I took this photo in the fall a couple years ago. It was built right after the civil war and was used as an oven to fire pottery.View attachment 71864


There is a similar man made cave in a hillside on my home town. It is constructed of granite and was used to provide shelter for a couple of cows.


----------



## geek

Las Galeras, Samana.
We also went whale watching and it was so cool..!!


----------



## geek

Noni in the wild at this beach where you see no one around.
The papayas also caught in the wild, all organic


----------



## thunderwagn




----------



## crushday

South Padre Island - Favorite pic of the day...


----------



## sour_grapes

crushday said:


> South Padre Island - Favorite pic of the day...
> 
> View attachment 72048



Hmmm....


----------



## Sage

Anyone for a nice ice water bath?


----------



## bstnh1

Sage said:


> Anyone for a nice ice water bath? View attachment 72061



Black Lab?????


----------



## jswordy

Almost too pretty to install....


----------



## Sage

Yes, black lab pup. Can't keep him out of water!


----------



## bstnh1

Sage said:


> Yes, black lab pup. Can't keep him out of water!


I have a yellow lab and up until a few years ago the place we owned had a small stream on the property. She just about lived in there!


----------



## thunderwagn




----------



## Sage

What's that green stuff on the ground that the chicken is afraid of?? We don't have that.


----------



## thunderwagn

thunderwagn said:


> View attachment 72100


That's hopefully what my ground will look like again soon. Seems anymore it's the same color as the chicken!


----------



## ibglowin

Hopefully not a Bad Moon Rising!


----------



## ibglowin

Sunrise at Otowi Bridge on the Rio Grande


----------



## Darrell Hawley

Several days ago, had a red tailed hawk come over and case out the backyard. Spent several hours watching 4 squirrels run around and never made a move. Came back the next day and had lunch of one of them. Came back the next day and had another. Looks like he could not finish the second and dropped it on the ice. 4 Bald eagles were there yesterday afternoon and then this morning finishing up. Didn't notice what spices they used for the Squirrel du jour.


----------



## ibglowin

Pruning has begun on Red Mountain!


----------



## jswordy

thunderwagn said:


> View attachment 72100



The chicken says, "But the road is RIGHT THERE! Darn it, how I long to cross it!"


----------



## jswordy

First spring signs of life on my hazelnut trees from Washington that I planted in early January, and the daffodils are finally starting to bloom. Hard to get those tree buds in focus with a lil point and shoot.


----------



## GreenEnvy22

crushday said:


> South Padre Island - Favorite pic of the day...
> 
> View attachment 72048


You down there checking out SpaceX starship?


----------



## GreenEnvy22

jswordy said:


> If I follow my Grandma DiIulio's recipe, it starts with tomatoes and takes two days. If I follow my version, it starts with Hunts cans and takes 6-7 hours. Both taste identical. I just don't have 8 hours everyday in the kitchen like she used to spend. Over 90% of what she made and served was from Grandpa's garden (which took up the whole backyard) or from scratch ingredients. I remember as a small boy seeing every flat surface in her kitchen covered with white dish towels so the noodles she'd made could dry on them. Grandma died in 1968, and this and a meatball recipe are all of hers I have. My cousins have more but they will not share and it took awhile to get these. Mom could also cook well, and I have a few of her recipes that I collected while I was in college. My Dad gave the rest to my niece, who also refuses to share. Sigh...
> 
> Grandma and Grandpa DiIulio, from a home movie shot in 1965 or '66. A long way from Campana, Calabria, Italy.
> 
> View attachment 71705


We don't spend multiple days on a single batch of tomato sauce, but we do make several gallons a year from our garden, as well as other canned stuff.

Neither my parents or my wife's parents did this, but both of our grandparents did.


----------



## jswordy

OK, OK, yes it is a real place in Illinois! But they coulda done better than "Come Grow With Us," am I right or what?


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Kraffty

If the weather cooperates I'm planning on trying to shoot the milky way this weekend. New moon, Full Arc, low but should span about 150 or 160 degrees out in the flat of the valley. I found this cool looking abandoned cattle ramp and pen this morning just a couple of miles off a main road and think I'll try to incorporate it somehow in the foreground.


----------



## Kraffty

Back out at the cattle pen today to test a different angle and a full 180degree field. I think this works, this one is cropped side to side, and will work if the clouds go away. Right now it looks like I have from about 3 to 5am tomorrow morn and then we're cloudy for a week or more. I had fun with a little heavy handed Photoshopping with this trying to make it more dramatic. It's made up of 9 vertical frames shot at 17mm and stitched together.


----------



## Daboyleroy

Right now it looks like I have from about 3 to 5am I had fun with a little heavy handed Photoshopping with this trying to make it more dramatic. It's made up of 9 vertical frames shot at 17mm and stitched together.
View attachment 72380

[/QUOTE]
Some GREAT stitching going on 
hope the weather is good for you...


----------



## ibglowin

Sunrise "Deer Trap" mesa. LA, NM


----------



## Daboyleroy

ibglowin said:


> Sunrise "Deer Trap" mesa. LA, NM
> 
> View attachment 72384


with your permission...
I am gonna have to try to capture this in an oil painting
thank you for the post
have a large day
Lee


----------



## Kraffty

The weather cooperated overnight so I finished up the cattle ramp Milky Way project this am. I went out about 3am and got the sky shot around 4:30. It was 30 something degrees out but I went ahead and set up and shot the ramp again from a different angle just as the the sun was coming up. Took about 3 hours to stack and edit the Milky Way, merge the pano foreground and then merge the sky and ground together. I'm really proud of the way it all came together, time to start planning another shot.


----------



## Boatboy24

@Kraffty that is awesome!


----------



## Daboyleroy

what he said ^^^^
AND
What a beautiful picture
extraordinary
highest kind or quality :


----------



## ibglowin

That's a keeper for sure!



Kraffty said:


> I'm really proud of the way it all came together, time to start planning another shot.


----------



## sour_grapes

Really awe-inspring!


----------



## Khristyjeff

I'd buy it, frame and hang it. nice job.


----------



## my wine

That is awesome! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kraffty

Thanks everyone! Appreciate the comments and encouragement. Looking forward to the warmer weather and more nighttime shoots.


----------



## Daboyleroy

Looking forward to your new adventure and the post


----------



## Chuck E

Kraffty said:


> Thanks everyone! Appreciate the comments and encouragement. Looking forward to the warmer weather and more nighttime shoots.



We don't have the darkness here, but when I go to Canada the Milky Way is visible (until the mosquitos extract all your blood). 

Would you mind sharing your set up to get this kind of shot?


----------



## jswordy

It was perfect weather yesterday to grill some ribeyes, so I fired the Weber up. One thing I am going to miss about the pandemic is all the top-quality restaurant meats that have been shunted to grocery stores when they had no other buyers anymore. I bought these steaks as whole ribeyes on sale for $6.99 a pound, and you can literally cut them with a fork. I knew I was on to some mighty fine meat when I picked them up from the case and they were totally limp in my hand. Mmm... I'll miss this! But I bought two so I have plenty of vacuum-packed steaks to go yet.


----------



## jswordy

Kraffty said:


> View attachment 72396
> 
> 
> The weather cooperated overnight so I finished up the cattle ramp Milky Way project this am. I went out about 3am and got the sky shot around 4:30. It was 30 something degrees out but I went ahead and set up and shot the ramp again from a different angle just as the the sun was coming up. Took about 3 hours to stack and edit the Milky Way, merge the pano foreground and then merge the sky and ground together. I'm really proud of the way it all came together, time to start planning another shot.



A gorgeous capture. Sigh, it makes me miss the West. Camping out on the South Dakota Plains was a light show every night. And who knows how many thousands of dollars crossed that loading chute to get onto a semi trailer? Very nice.


----------



## ibglowin

About one of the only things I miss about TX.


----------



## sour_grapes

Abandoned railroads?


----------



## ibglowin

I miss the Bluebonnets.



sour_grapes said:


> Abandoned railroads?


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Abandoned railroads?



Think we should let him know they have those in other states?


----------



## ibglowin

Good Morning Los Alamos!


----------



## ibglowin

This is the "before" photo BTW..... LOL The mud hole below is "Ashley Pond" as well above.


----------



## my wine

Looks like an old military base. Is that what it was?


----------



## ibglowin

Hmmmmmm....... Sorta.









Los Alamos, New Mexico - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org








my wine said:


> Looks like an old military base. Is that what it was?


----------



## Kraffty

Good Morning Cottonwood! I'll also post a before and after in honor of Los Alamos which I had no clue was spanish for Cottonwood until just now. Here's an unedited pano of Tuzigoot as soon as I jumped out of my truck at about 4 this morning. It was 28 degrees at around 6:00 when I was finished up, my camera actually had frost on it!


----------



## Kraffty

And a final composed shot.


----------



## Daboyleroy

Over used...
but
Wow
thanks for the post 
Lee


----------



## wrongway

Sand Plum wine anyone? Last summer they were everywhere!


----------



## kevindevo

yesterday was another cold day at the office, can wait for spring.


----------



## geek

kevindevo said:


> yesterday was another cold day at the office, can wait for spring.View attachment 72610
> View attachment 72611



Nice view from the office ...!!

Is this a boat?


----------



## kevindevo

yep it's your mean green lobster machine


----------



## geek

How do you get internet?
StarLink will be wonders in that case..


----------



## kevindevo

Cellular phone service is go to about 20 miles out, we go out to about 50 miles. I don’t know if we can get StarLink in Nova Scotia


----------



## wrongway

Looks like its cold at the office, I'm getting chills just looking at the pics!


----------



## Kraffty

I've seen parts of this Materials Mine and Cement Plant from different places in town but got a slightly more complete view the other morning from Tuzigoot in Clarkdale and figured it was time to find a place to see the whole plant lighted up at night. It's really pretty impressive looking, now I just have to figure the best way shoot it catching some stars and sky and maybe some moon?


----------



## Boatboy24

You're becoming nocturnal, @Kraffty.


----------



## Kraffty

I finished going through the Cement Plant pics last night, I think I like this angle better. From the Highway heading up towards Jerome shooting downward and facing north. Won't be able to get the moon or Milky Way in that direction but maybe a long exposure with star trails would be interesting.


----------



## Kraffty

Found a bunch of good shots on my first trip up into and around Red Canyon yesterday.


----------



## ibglowin

Spring snow in Los. Here today, gone tomorrow!


----------



## geek

Sometimes I wonder if we're good to start fertilizer or not....lol
Hitting 70 here today.


----------



## jswordy

Well, The Weather Channel has shown up for tonight...


----------



## sour_grapes

I like how their heads just pop up from holes in the ground!


----------



## jswordy

sour_grapes said:


> I like how their heads just pop up from holes in the ground!



So far, a nice rainy day and I really don't see anything too worrisome tonight. Second time in about a week that my weather model watching predictions beat the local TV stations (and national TV news and cable weather, too).


----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> Sometimes I wonder if we're good to start fertilizer or not....lol
> Hitting 70 here today.



I laid down 2-1/2 tons of N-P-K (100-60-60) on Tuesday.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> I like how their heads just pop up from holes in the ground!



Whack-a-mole!


----------



## cmason1957

jswordy said:


> So far, a nice rainy day and I really don't see anything too worrisome tonight. Second time in about a week that my weather model watching predictions beat the local TV stations (and national TV news and cable weather, too).


I bet you can beat that Paul Goodloe guy all to pieces. He was head forecaster on one of the TV stations in the St Louis area for about a year in the 90s. He was terrible and left very quickly.


----------



## ibglowin

Stay safe tonight Jim! 



jswordy said:


> So far, a nice rainy day and I really don't see anything too worrisome tonight. Second time in about a week that my weather model watching predictions beat the local TV stations (and national TV news and cable weather, too).


----------



## Robert R




----------



## Daboyleroy

A cathead tree?
very nice
great color


----------



## jswordy

cmason1957 said:


> I bet you can beat that Paul Goodloe guy all to pieces. He was head forecaster on one of the TV stations in the St Louis area for about a year in the 90s. He was terrible and left very quickly.



The TV weather people here oversell bad weather to the max, and I don't wish to live my life in the state of constant weather fear that people in this region generally do, so I over the years I have become a weather geek. People here just lose their minds in all the hype, really.

I have my own PWS (readings here: Personal Weather Station Dashboard | Weather Underground) and I look at a lot of weather models when bad weather is supposed to come, then I make my own forecasts. In the past 10 days, the local weather people and the NWS locally have TWICE been horribly wrong for our specific area. In both instances, I predicted the bad storms would be to our south, and that's what happened.

LOL, I once had a friend here from South Dakota and the TV started going off about severe storms and tornados on the way.

He said, "Where are we going? Where is a shelter???"

"Don't worry about it," I said.

"Where I live, if they say that, bad storms are coming."

"Not here."

It rained with mild thunder and lightning that day. No wind.

Generally, TWC people I have dealt with are cool. I have had a few experiences with them coming to the university. Here's Mike Bettis fooling around with a UAH Charger mascot doll at a shoot once.


----------



## Robert R

Daboyleroy said:


> A cathead tree?
> very nice
> great colo


Mine is a magnolia. Still young, but getting bigger each year.


----------



## Robert R

Daboyleroy said:


> A cathead tree?
> very nice
> great color


Doh! I'm slow on the uptake this morning... that's my wife's garden cat under the tree.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

I would like to go sit by the shore with a cup of coffee, but it's 30 and feels like 22 outside. (6:30 am)


----------



## Kraffty

beautiful sunrise!


----------



## ibglowin

Meanwhile somewhere in southern Nuevo Mexico.........


----------



## Rice_Guy

It is cherry blossom season in DC, was in the 60s Tuesday, doesn’t get much better.


----------



## bstnh1

ibglowin said:


> Meanwhile somewhere in southern Nuevo Mexico.........
> 
> View attachment 72945


What is that?


----------



## ibglowin

The entrance to a treasured National Park here in the SE portion of NM.



bstnh1 said:


> What is that?


----------



## bstnh1

WOW! That's quite an entrance!


----------



## bstnh1




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Daboyleroy

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 73070


Double rainbow 
great shot


----------



## Rice_Guy

annual Easter beer hunt


----------



## Bladedancer

First batch dried apricot


----------



## Daboyleroy

Life is good in the country


----------



## wrongway

Bladedancer said:


> First batch dried apricotView attachment 73081


AWESOME!


----------



## ibglowin

Fuller Lodge (Los Alamos Ranch School) back patio at night.


----------



## geek

Introducing Chai Pujols, new member of the family.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

geek said:


> Introducing Chai Pujols, new member of the family.
> 
> View attachment 73160


No one will steal your wine with him around.


----------



## Kraffty

who said Chia Pets went outta style? Just toooooo friggin cute!


----------



## Kraffty

Sunset last night, south end of lake havasu at a neat area called Sara Park. It has hiking, biking, off road areas, RC model plane field, frisbee golf course, gun range, rodeo grounds, dirt race track and a ball field. It's like they said lets just take all the outdoor stuff that's not water related and stick it in one spot.


----------



## Kraffty

Another from Lake Havasu on Wed. Night.


----------



## Alking




----------



## Kraffty

Last of 3 shots I took from Wednesday night in Havasu.


----------



## cmason1957

So this happened today. My wife and I decided to replace some carpet with hardwood flooring. Love the local company that we stumbled across. They have great installers who do a great job. Already have an area rug down to protect it, my wife says.


----------



## Ivywoods

My pond with the manmade cave built in the 1800's to fire pottery. I just about got knocked back into the pond when I was going in there one time and a HUGE turkey vulture cam flying out. I'm not sure which one of us was more surprised.


----------



## geek




----------



## jswordy

Took half the day for prep and cook but boy was it worth it. Manicotti, baby!!! Oh. My. God! Wish you were here!


----------



## jswordy

cmason1957 said:


> So this happened today. My wife and I decided to replace some carpet with hardwood flooring. Love the local company that we stumbled across. They have great installers who do a great job. Already have an area rug down to protect it, my wife says.
> 
> View attachment 73312
> View attachment 73313



Looks great! We need to do that so bad for a large area of the house but keep putting it off because of all the furniture moving it takes. I want to go with solid vinyl plank. EZ care. The house is old (1937) so some subfloor work will need to be done. Later, I plan to buy a travel trailer that we could live in while the house is ripped apart (we want to replace kitchen cabinets, and maybe redo a bath, too) so we may have to wait and do it all at once then.


----------



## cmason1957

jswordy said:


> Looks great! We need to do that so bad for a large area of the house but keep putting it off because of all the furniture moving it takes. I want to go with solid vinyl plank. EZ care. The house is old (1937) so some subfloor work will need to be done. Later, I plan to buy a travel trailer that we could live in while the house is ripped apart (we want to replace kitchen cabinets, and maybe redo a bath, too) so we may have to wait and do it all at once then.



We went with a company that moved the furniture for us. All we had to do was empty out the cabinet to the right and we probably could have left that filled, but my wife insisted it be empty. Oh and we had a 60 gallon aquarium to drain and move out of the way, that was really the worst part of the process.

Several years ago we did vinyl plank in the master bedroom/bathroom, it was well worth it. Not an old house, so no subfloor work required. Here's some pictures from that process. These workmen moved things also. They move it all to one side, removed carpet, put down part, moved the furniture.


----------



## jswordy

cmason1957 said:


> We went with a company that moved the furniture for us. All we had to do was empty out the cabinet to the right and we probably could have left that filled, but my wife insisted it be empty. Oh and we had a 60 gallon aquarium to drain and move out of the way, that was really the worst part of the process.
> 
> Several years ago we did vinyl plank in the master bedroom/bathroom, it was well worth it. Not an old house, so no subfloor work required. Here's some pictures from that process. These workmen moved things also. They move it all to one side, removed carpet, put down part, moved the furniture.
> 
> View attachment 73392
> View attachment 73391



Love it. I put some in a bath remodel here and really like how easy it is to care for.


----------



## Ivywoods

We want to downsize, so we bought a smaller house, smaller acreage, etc. It needed way more work than we had planned, including ripping out all the subfloor downstairs. My husband and I are doing it all ourselves, other than the new HVAC system we hired installed. LVP flooring downstairs, hardwood upstairs wood look tile in the bathrooms. We still have a lot of finish work to do. I'm trying to decide how I want my winemaking area set up in the basement. Is a stainless sink a problem considering some of the chemical used can mess with the sta
inless?


----------



## Boatboy24

Ivywoods said:


> Is a stainless sink a problem considering some of the chemical used can mess with the stainless?



I think it's actually what you'd want. I'd be careful to rinse off any KMeta, but would go with SS if it were my own and price were not a concern.


----------



## Ivywoods

Thanks Jim. I'm shopping around to get the best price I can. (think used restaurant prep sink)


----------



## Kraffty

So another nocturnal prowl caught on film. This is an abandoned gas station and market that is in a gulch just as you start to enter Jerome. I met a lady who lives in a shack/cabin just below the building and she told me it was the last remaining station and store people used in Jerome as the town died off and almost became a real ghost town. Art, Wine, Ghost stories and tourism saved the town but some of these buildings still stand, barely. It was also used in a Woody Harrelson film called Sunchaser from the 90s. I took this and a few others between 3 and 5 this morning.


----------



## ibglowin

Morning commute.


----------



## Kraffty

love that photo, and funny you posted it today, I spent part of yesterday and heading out again today to try to find a good looking spot to make a long, evening, head lights road exposure like that one. Very cool


----------



## heatherd

Ivywoods said:


> We want to downsize, so we bought a smaller house, smaller acreage, etc. It needed way more work than we had planned, including ripping out all the subfloor downstairs. My husband and I are doing it all ourselves, other than the new HVAC system we hired installed. LVP flooring downstairs, hardwood upstairs wood look tile in the bathrooms. We still have a lot of finish work to do. I'm trying to decide how I want my winemaking area set up in the basement. Is a stainless sink a problem considering some of the chemical used can mess with the staView attachment 73397
> inless?


Looks great!

I joined a Facebook buy and sell group for wine equipment and you may find a sink there: (16) Winemaking Supplies and Used Equipment For Sale | Groups | Facebook


----------



## Ivywoods

Thank you for the link heatherd. I joined the group.


----------



## ibglowin

Well it was fun while it lasted. Got down to 24F this morning!


----------



## Kraffty

Plan to shoot tail lights heading down the mountain, no cars. Plan to shoot the milky way, too high and just enough clouds to mess the shots up. Sit back in the truck, have some coffee and cookies to sooth the failure and the sun rises up about as perfectly centered between the rocks as you could ask for. Nice shot and the world is fine again.....


----------



## Boatboy24

Kraffty said:


> Plan to shoot tail lights heading down the mountain, no cars. Plan to shoot the milky way, too high and just enough clouds to mess the shots up. Sit back in the truck, have some coffee and cookies to sooth the failure and the sun rises up about as perfectly centered between the rocks as you could ask for. Nice shot and the world is fine again.....View attachment 73629



Uh. Maze. Zing.


----------



## ibglowin

Another shot from what we call the "main hill road" that heads up to Los........


----------



## Cynewulf

ibglowin said:


> Another shot from what we call the "main hill road" that heads up to Los........
> 
> View attachment 73652


Beautiful. I drove up that road for a site visit last February before all travel was put on hold. The vistas were stunning.


----------



## Kraffty

ibglowin said:


> Another shot from what we call the "main hill road" that heads up to Los........


Our latest travel plans have us stopping in Santa Fe on the afternoon of May 30th. We're just spending the one night but I'd love to have a couple of "go to" places, close by, lined up, to try to shoot a couple of photos. Suggestions appreciated. What's the Hwy # and about how far a drive is that?


----------



## ibglowin

That's what is called the "Anderson Overlook". Its basically only about a couple miles down the road from Los Alamos proper.









Anderson Overlook · NM-502, Los Alamos, NM 87544


★★★★★ · Scenic spot




www.google.com





I can work on some points of interest but it sounds like you won't have much time to run all over the place!



Kraffty said:


> Our latest travel plans have us stopping in Santa Fe on the afternoon of May 30th. We're just spending the one night but I'd love to have a couple of "go to" places, close by, lined up, to try to shoot a couple of photos. Suggestions appreciated. What's the Hwy # and about how far a drive is that?


----------



## ibglowin

@Kraffty 
Another overlook possibility. This one about a 5 minute walk from my house.









White Rock Overlook · 700 Overlook Rd, White Rock, NM 87547


★★★★★ · Scenic spot




www.google.com


----------



## Kraffty

@ibglowin, looks like you're only about 30 miles from santa fe. I'll throw an extra bottle or two in the truck. Yea, we're pretty much in and out and looking for stuff not to far from the highway. Looks like we're in and out on HWY 25. Google maps make your neck of the woods look very similar to ours.


----------



## ibglowin

Yes, we are about 30 mins from Santa fe. If its overlooks and vista's you want to capture we have it in abundance. Santa fe has the charm of the plaza and adobe buildings but no overlooks to speak of. Perhaps if the timing works out we could do a proper meet and greet somewhere. PM me where you are staying. That weekend is Memorial Day and I think we are hanging out. Will be happy to swap a few bottles with you!



Kraffty said:


> @ibglowin, looks like you're only about 30 miles from santa fe. I'll throw an extra bottle or two in the truck. Yea, we're pretty much in and out and looking for stuff not to far from the highway. Looks like we're in and out on HWY 25. Google maps make your neck of the woods look very similar to ours.


----------



## jswordy

I planted this oak as a two-foot twig 27 years ago.


----------



## Ivywoods

Very nice tree! I wish I could count the number of trees I've planted over the years on private and public property. I guess I'm a bit of a tree "nut." That's different than a tree hugger. I was chairperson of the city tree advisory board where I used to live and was involved in planting lots of trees. I enjoy seeing how much they have grown over the years.


----------



## Old Corker

Kraffty said:


> Plan to shoot tail lights heading down the mountain, no cars. Plan to shoot the milky way, too high and just enough clouds to mess the shots up. Sit back in the truck, have some coffee and cookies to sooth the failure and the sun rises up about as perfectly centered between the rocks as you could ask for. Nice shot and the world is fine again.....View attachment 73629


Ain't it nice when a plan comes together? Beautiful shot.


----------



## jswordy

Ivywoods said:


> Very nice tree! I wish I could count the number of trees I've planted over the years on private and public property. I guess I'm a bit of a tree "nut." That's different than a tree hugger. I was chairperson of the city tree advisory board where I used to live and was involved in planting lots of trees. I enjoy seeing how much they have grown over the years.



We're at almost 600 on our farm over 31 years.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## geek

My friend in the DR gave me these mangoes  from his backyard.
Delicious


----------



## geek

More mangoes  and cajuil, picked up a whole bunch right from the trees at a friend’s property.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Daboyleroy

geek said:


> More mangoes  and cajuil, picked up a whole bunch right from the trees at a friend’s property.
> 
> View attachment 73846



Cajuil soliman

very nice
thanks


----------



## geek

Daboyleroy said:


> Cajuil soliman
> 
> very nice
> thanks



The soliman is another one and a bit different. I thought it was but my friend corrected me. Very juice fruit


----------



## ibglowin

Last nights full "Pink Moon"


----------



## Kraffty

Nice moon shot, we were clouded out both nights. Thunderhead from the patio yesterday afternoon.


----------



## geek

Las Terrenas, Samana


----------



## geek




----------



## Daboyleroy

Someone is having a fun time cooling their paws


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> View attachment 74071
> View attachment 74072
> View attachment 74073
> View attachment 74074



Aw heck, man, have a real adventure. Vacation in HAITI!  j/k, looks great.


----------



## ibglowin

Did you smuggle "Toto" into the DR in one of your suitcases? LOL



geek said:


> Las Terrenas, Samana
> 
> View attachment 74034
> View attachment 74035
> View attachment 74036


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Dis you smuggle "Toto" into the DR in one of your suitcases? LOL



Coco is a trouble maker.


----------



## geek

Las Terrenas, Samana


----------



## dralarms

geek said:


> Las Terrenas, Samana
> 
> View attachment 74112
> View attachment 74113
> View attachment 74114


Now you’re just showing off


----------



## Kraffty

We're heading to the Superstition Mountains in a few days and I think this morning was my last practice run at packing up, loading, dragging all my equipment out, setting up and shooting a pre-planned photo in the dark. I use an app called Photo Pills and was trying to get the Moon, Milky Way and some meteors in one image. The meteor shower didn't cooperate but other than that it worked exactly like planned. Lost Dutchman Mine here we come.
S.R.D.M. Same Ramp different Morning


----------



## ceeaton

I can't come close to the image above, nice job Mike! Someday I'll grow up and get a real camera...

One of my favorite things that signals winter is over for me, my irises are finally blooming!


----------



## Kraffty

Happy Friday, Just finished editing this so let Happy Hour begin!


----------



## Daboyleroy

Excellent


----------



## Boatboy24

Kraffty said:


> Happy Friday, Just finished editing this so let Happy Hour begin!
> View attachment 74299



Awesome, Mike!


----------



## ceeaton

Like I said, someday I'll grow up and get a real camera.

Beautiful image Arizona Mike!


----------



## Kraffty

Thanks Craig, appreciate it!


----------



## SLM

Kraffty said:


> Happy Friday, Just finished editing this so let Happy Hour begin!
> View attachment 74299


That is breathtaking


----------



## Darrell Hawley

A little chili in the Bay of Green Bay. The shallow water was warmer than the air.


----------



## ibglowin

African Lilly


----------



## ibglowin

Bottlebrush


----------



## Dennis Griffith

Ok, I'll stick in a couple of my wife's pics (again).


----------



## Daboyleroy

ibglowin said:


> African Lilly


beautiful Dietes Iridioides 'Vegeta' | Color: White With Purple & Yellow Accents


----------



## geek




----------



## Kraffty

Dennis Griffith said:


> Ok, I'll stick in a couple of my wife's pics (again).
> 
> View attachment 74356
> 
> Awesome Owl Photo!


----------



## Dennis Griffith

She has a lot more, some are award winning shots. Her father was a noted photographer and I think she tries to fill his shoes. When his place was getting ready to sell in TX and we were cleaning out his garage, I found a paper grocery bag full of 35 mm slides. I held a few up to the light, and below is some of what I found. There are several of JFK as he was the official photographer for some of the trips the pres made. It was humbling to stumble into a little of history. Once we get everything sorted out, we intend to turn some over to the JFK library.


----------



## jswordy

It was imperative that staffers at The University of Alabama in Huntsville return to work from working at home today...  View from my office window.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

Well, at least there will be plenty of parking spaces.


----------



## jswordy

Dennis Griffith said:


> Well, at least there will be plenty of parking spaces.



Been talking to faculty, who do not intend to hold classes except remotely for the summer, for the most part. I understand why. Vaccination in Alabama is at a mere 23.8%, tied with Mississippi for bottom. I got mine, still awaiting catching a milder COVID at work, though.


----------



## jswordy

At least I found 2 of these in my office when I got here. They smell like paint.


----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


> It was imperative that staffers at The University of Alabama in Huntsville return to work from working at home today...  View from my office window.
> 
> View attachment 74384



Looks like most people walk to work...


----------



## geek

Back to reality


----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> Looks like most people walk to work...



That lot is usually packed full by 8 a.m. Almost no students or faculty are here. Classes have been, and are, mostly virtual. Prolly gonna be a long, boring summer for we staffers, lol. They'll all come back in August.


----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> Back to reality
> 
> View attachment 74391
> View attachment 74392
> View attachment 74393
> View attachment 74393



Re-entry is hard!  A friend travelled to Haiti for years on a USAID agricultural mission, so I know how beautiful the natural sights are from that side of the border. Many of his photos were gorgeous. Thanks for sharing yours!


----------



## Sage

This morning


----------



## Darrell Hawley

My bench screaming for me to come out with a mug of coffee.


----------



## ibglowin

Look on the bright side. At least you don't have to do this when you get back......






geek said:


> Back to reality


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Look on the bright side. At least you don't have to do this when you get back......
> 
> View attachment 74468



Check the box for NA to me


----------



## geek




----------



## geek

Chai Pujols enjoying first time at the beach 🏖


----------



## ibglowin

Happy 8th Birthday to our special boy "Gus the Goose"! He was treated with a Double Cheese Burger from McDonald's for dinner.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Happy 8th Birthday to our special boy "Gus the Goose"! He was treated with a Double Cheese Burger from McDonald's for dinner.
> 
> View attachment 74498



That face! "Why did you set my dinner on fire?"


----------



## Darrell Hawley

ibglowin said:


> Happy 8th Birthday to our special boy "Gus the Goose"! He was treated with a Double Cheese Burger from McDonald's for dinner.
> 
> View attachment 74498


Sure looks like Gus is thinking "hurry up with the picture so I can have my burger"


----------



## ibglowin

Yep its like "are you kidding me!" LOL



Darrell Hawley said:


> Sure looks like Gus is thinking "hurry up with the picture so I can have my burger"


----------



## Kraffty

4 day getaway was really refreshing, two at superstition mountains and 2 at Havasu. 500 or 600 pics taken, probably 2 or 3 good ones. This is my favorite so far but lots to get through. The guy who rented the cabin next to ours was kind enough to come over and warn us in advance that if we saw someone wandering around with a red lamp on their head it was just him taking photos...... I ended up spending about 4 hours shooting and talking photography with him during the night. Turns out he's the president of his cities dark skys program and a pretty serious astronomer and astrophotographer. We've traded images and it looks like we're going to do some shooting together in the future since he's only about 60 miles from us. (guess I held my own with him) Small universe.....


----------



## Boatboy24

The yard has been at peak spring bloom the last week or two. Azaleas are fading, but the iris are booming. Next up will be the peonies, then the lilies and the coneflowers as we get into the summer heat.


----------



## jswordy

I thought I was gonna be bottling beer today but it is not quite ready so Sue and I painted fence posts. Hey, that's not a fair trade!




OMG, do we hurt!!!


----------



## ibglowin

Is that one of them there "invisible fences"! LOL



jswordy said:


> I thought I was gonna be bottling beer today but it is not quite ready so Sue and I painted fence posts. Hey, that's not a fair trade!
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, do we hurt!!!
> 
> View attachment 74612


----------



## ibglowin

Say hello to my little friend(s)........ And yes I still jump when I first see one (every time)! LOL


----------



## Dennis Griffith

Looks like 2 snakes.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Is that one of them there "invisible fences"! LOL



LOL! I was going to say that fence posts are much more effective with some fencing in between them.


----------



## ibglowin

Not my picture but thought I would share. Bisti Badlands, Nuevo Mexico.


----------



## Kraffty

Looking forward to seeing a bit of New Mexico soon. One "Artsy" shot from Arizona. The cabin we rented is in the very right edge of the photo.


----------



## Arne

jswordy said:


> I thought I was gonna be bottling beer today but it is not quite ready so Sue and I painted fence posts. Hey, that's not a fair trade!
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, do we hurt!!!
> 
> View attachment 74612


You outta take a lesson from Tom Sawyer. LOL, Arne.


----------



## Ralphee

Don't over inflate the tire on your wheelbarrow!
This went with an almighty BANG!
Luckily my hand took the blow and i didn't get plastic shards in my face!


----------



## Darrell Hawley

Ralphee said:


> Don't over inflate the tire on your wheelbarrow!
> This went with an almighty BANG!
> Luckily my hand took the blow and i didn't get plastic shards in my face!


That's enough to finally take the tire off my wheelbarrow and get a tube in. I need to inflate the tire every time I use it.


----------



## winemaker81

My wife & I went out for dinner Friday. Oddly for us, neither of us felt like cooking. A local restaurant is mixed Japanese & Thai. In addition to being delicious, the dishes are pretty.


----------



## ibglowin

Looks like the restaurant didn't feel like cooking either! LOL



winemaker81 said:


> My wife & I went out for dinner Friday. Oddly for us, neither of us felt like cooking. A local restaurant is mixed Japanese & Thai. In addition to being delicious, the dishes are pretty.
> 
> View attachment 74637


----------



## mikewatkins727

Ralphee said:


> Don't over inflate the tire on your wheelbarrow!
> This went with an almighty BANG!
> Luckily my hand took the blow and i didn't get plastic shards in my face!


@Ralphee: How's your hand?


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Looks like the restaurant didn't feel like cooking either! LOL



I was going to post the exact same quip! Oh well, you beat me to it by a few hours.


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> Is that one of them there "invisible fences"! LOL



The smart man puts the wire up last.  I built this 30 years ago, it needed posts replaced and new wire.


----------



## jswordy

Ralphee said:


> Don't over inflate the tire on your wheelbarrow!
> This went with an almighty BANG!
> Luckily my hand took the blow and i didn't get plastic shards in my face!



Replace it with a No Flat Tire. Never needs air. They work great.


----------



## winemaker81

ibglowin said:


> Looks like the restaurant didn't feel like cooking either! LOL




My wife doesn't do raw fish, she had their sweet-n-sour chicken. This is not a typical American take-out Chinese restaurant (the prices reflect this!). They make pretty much everything in the kitchen, very few commercial products. She said her dish was literally the best one she's ever had.


----------



## jswordy

winemaker81 said:


> My wife doesn't do raw fish, she had their sweet-n-sour chicken. This is not a typical American take-out Chinese restaurant (the prices reflect this!). They make pretty much everything in the kitchen, very few commercial products. She said her dish was literally the best one she's ever had.



Yeah, I'm out on sushi, too. Hepatitis A? No thanks. Anisakid nematodes? Nope. Lung flukes and tapeworms? Ew. And salmonella? I'll pass.


----------



## dralarms

Darrell Hawley said:


> That's enough to finally take the tire off my wheelbarrow and get a tube in. I need to inflate the tire every time I use it.


I thought about filling mine with spray foam.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

jswordy said:


> Yeah, I'm out on sushi, too. Hepatitis A? No thanks. Anisakid nematodes? Nope. Lung flukes and tapeworms? Ew. And salmonella? I'll pass.



I, too, like my parasites cooked ;-)


----------



## crushday

Kraffty said:


> Looking forward to seeing a bit of New Mexico soon. One "Artsy" shot from Arizona. The cabin we rented is in the very right edge of the photo.
> View attachment 74630


Mike. Stunning.


----------



## heatherd

jswordy said:


> View attachment 74095


This guy is a comedian called Dude Dad and made a funny video called The Husbands of Target, along with comedians Charlie Berens, Penn Holderness, and another guy. They also did husbands of IKEA. <iframe width="1280" height="720" src="" title="YouTube video player" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## jswordy

heatherd said:


> This guy is a comedian called Dude Dad and made a funny video called The Husbands of Target, along with comedians Charlie Berens, Penn Holderness, and another guy. They also did husbands of IKEA. <iframe width="1280" height="720" src="" title="YouTube video player" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>




Truly awesome.


----------



## geek

Wild turkeys  on the move.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

We have a lot of turkey here on our acreage. I was working on something a couple of days ago and made a clinking sound with the wrench I was using and was rewarded with a 'gobble' from about 30 feet behind me. Sure enough, when I peeked around, he was in the tree line observing me. It is spring and they are a little more vocal. If you have an owl call, they will respond readily to that, especially in the morning.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

PS. That one looks to have a nice beard (mature male).


----------



## geek

I have a small 21sec video I tried to upload here but the site says the video is not in the right format.....video captured with my iPhone.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Darrell Hawley

After watching Grandson play 2 games today (87 and humid), enjoying the sunset.
The problem is RED wine or White wine the right color to drink with this sunset. Advice ?






Or do I take a bottle of every color as it keeps changing.


----------



## winemaker81

Darrell Hawley said:


> Advice ?


Rose.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

Darrell Hawley said:


> After watching Grandson play 2 games today (87 and humid), enjoying the sunset.
> The problem is RED wine or White wine the right color to drink with this sunset. Advice ?
> 
> View attachment 74838
> View attachment 74839
> View attachment 74840
> 
> 
> Or do I take a bottle of every color as it keeps changing.



Update - 87 and humid on Sat, game time this afternoon is 52.


----------



## Kraffty

somewhere in New Mexico Friday morn. From here it mostly got flatter and emptier for the next 900 miles through Texas, Oklahoma and in through most of Kansas. It did also change from reds to browns to tans and golds and now to bright and vibrant greens.


----------



## sour_grapes

Darrell Hawley said:


> View attachment 74847
> Update - 87 and humid on Sat, game time this afternoon is 52.



No fooling! It dropped more than 20ºF in just over an hour today!


----------



## geek

Same here yesterday afternoon/evening....breezy and pollen all over...!!!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Darrell Hawley

Pelicans make a commotion, push all the fish to the shore and then they line up to keep them there. The ones in front get all the eating, 
but the last 2 or 3 will fly in front and take their place so everyone gets a meal. About 75 of them and may need to chase them away next time.
Don't need them to eat all the walleye minnows.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

I did not know that there were pelicans in Green Bay! American white pelicans return to Northeast Wisconsin


----------



## sour_grapes

sour_grapes said:


> I did not know that there were pelicans in Green Bay! American white pelicans return to Northeast Wisconsin



I told my wife about this post. She reminded me that we have seen pelicans in Green Bay before.  

Well, there is that joke whose punch line is "Well, at least I don't have Alzheimer's!" I laugh at it every time I hear it!


----------



## ibglowin

Super moon rising over Santa Fe yesterday, photographed from Los Alamos.


----------



## geek

Before and after, deck stained finally


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin, no more invisible fence!  Er, at least half of it is done...


----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> Before and after, deck stained finally
> 
> View attachment 75040
> View attachment 75041
> View attachment 75042
> View attachment 75043
> View attachment 75044



Optical illusion or deck owie for real?


----------



## mainshipfred

geek said:


> Before and after, deck stained finally
> 
> View attachment 75040
> View attachment 75041
> View attachment 75042
> View attachment 75043
> View attachment 75044



I just re stained mine as well. I wanted to replace the boards but couldn't see paying the ridiculous prices.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> I just re stained mine as well. I wanted to replace the boards but couldn't see paying the ridiculous prices.



Our neighbors are getting their deck replaced - was almost the same price for Trex as for PT pine.


----------



## ibglowin

So did they go for the plastic or spring for the look and feel of "real wood".......... LOL



Boatboy24 said:


> Our neighbors are getting their deck replaced - was almost the same price for Trex as for PT pine.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> So did they go for the plastic or spring for the look and feel of "real wood".......... LOL



Plastic all the way - exactly what I would have done. I don't know what they're paying in total, but they did say it was less than a $2k difference. You make that back in a few years just with the cost of power washing, staining and sealing.


----------



## Sage

As a general contractor for many years, most every deck had problems with the bones under the deck. The framing in contact areas was commonly rotted. Plastic decking is still on wood framing. Plastic decking takes more support than 2x decking. Try to keep the wood dry at contact points with tar paper or metal.


----------



## jswordy

Sage said:


> As a general contractor for many years, most every deck had problems with the bones under the deck. The framing in contact areas was commonly rotted. Plastic decking is still on wood framing. Plastic decking takes more support than 2x decking. Try to keep the wood dry at contact points with tar paper or metal.



Hey, two comments, one question:

The big problem here in the South is that plastic is HOT! You get 3 months of 90-95 on it, with nights at 80-85. that stuff becomes scorching.

For all you wood deck folks, my nephew has an extensive pool/deck/covered deck area. He got tired of staining it all the time, used One Time, and says he has not done it since. Looks great!

My question: What do you think of floating decks built on those concrete 6x6 retainers? Lots of them going up now here in the South, but I can't see how that's as good as a 6x6 pier deck. For one thing it would move up and down with the ground in winter. We don't get much frost heave here, but there's some.


----------



## geek

jswordy said:


> Optical illusion or deck owie for real?
> 
> View attachment 75063



Yep, except for that....I need to repair or replace that baluster but I seem to be getting lazy later on and that broken one may just stay as is


----------



## Boatboy24

Making new friends out on the deck. I guess I should've used the Red Eye Reduction.


----------



## bstnh1

geek said:


> Yep, except for that....I need to repair or replace that baluster but I seem to be getting lazy later on and that broken one may just stay as is



Nothing a little Duct Tape won't take care of!


----------



## winemaker81

Spent the weekend in Boone, NC. The road to the house we rented was very narrow and winding, including several hairpin curves ... with a long steep drop on one side. 

The picture may not truly represent the slope of the driveway, which approached 40 degrees. When I parked the car, I put on the emergency brake, pointed the wheels to the left towards a large rock (better a dented bumper if the brake fails than rolling down the driveway into the trees), and used a large decorative rock as a chock to keep the car from rolling.

The rental brochure stated a 4 wheel drive vehicle is required to rent in the winter ... ain't no $&#*ing way I'd drive there in bad weather!

However, the house was beautiful, spacious, and well maintained. It was great for a family get-together.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> Making new friends out on the deck. I guess I should've used the Red Eye Reduction.
> 
> View attachment 75104



HAHAHAHAAAA! The red eye reduction!


----------



## jswordy

winemaker81 said:


> Spent the weekend in Boone, NC. The road to the house we rented was very narrow and winding, including several hairpin curves ... with a long steep drop on one side.
> 
> The picture may not truly represent the slope of the driveway, which approached 40 degrees. When I parked the car, I put on the emergency brake, pointed the wheels to the left towards a large rock (better a dented bumper if the brake fails than rolling down the driveway into the trees), and used a large decorative rock as a chock to keep the car from rolling.
> 
> The rental brochure stated a 4 wheel drive vehicle is required to rent in the winter ... ain't no $&#*ing way I'd drive there in bad weather!
> 
> However, the house was beautiful, spacious, and well maintained. It was great for a family get-together.
> 
> View attachment 75105



Reminds me of a place in Black Mountain called High Rock Rentals. Really nice folks, but yer gonna drive up and down and around.


----------



## Kraffty

Also from around moab utah on Sun. Morn.


----------



## ibglowin

Morning commute through the fog.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Morning commute through the fog.
> 
> View attachment 75153



Lies! You don't commute!


----------



## ibglowin

Did not say it was MY morning commute!  



Boatboy24 said:


> Lies! You don't commute!


----------



## GreginND

It’s been over 100 degrees here in Fargo the last couple of days. Everyone's feeling it.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Dennis Griffith

Ok, here's another neat cloud formation. Taken from another boat of us heading in to port. Any guess to the type of cloud structure?


----------



## sour_grapes

Sunset at S-I-L's house:


----------



## ibglowin

Sunset. Jemez Springs, NM


----------



## winemaker81

I visited my dentist for a cleaning today. The hygienist asked how long I had been with the practice. An odd question, right?

My wife & I started with the former owner of the practice 26 years ago. The current owner purchased the practice a couple of years ago, and the transition period was about a year. We're happy with the service, so we stayed.

I was informed that I am a member of the 20 Year Club, patients who have been with the practice at least 20 years. The owner is honoring folks who have stayed with the practice -- IMO she's a marketing genius as well as a good dentist.

We each get a gift basket -- red wine, white wine, or coffee. As much as I like coffee ... red won. Iron Horse Cabernet Sauvignon!


----------



## geek

winemaker81 said:


> I visited my dentist for a cleaning today. The hygienist asked how long I had been with the practice. An odd question, right?
> 
> My wife & I started with the former owner of the practice 26 years ago. The current owner purchased the practice a couple of years ago, and the transition period was about a year. We're happy with the service, so we stayed.
> 
> I was informed that I am a member of the 20 Year Club, patients who have been with the practice at least 20 years. The owner is honoring folks who have stayed with the practice -- IMO she's a marketing genius as well as a good dentist.
> 
> We each get a gift basket -- red wine, white wine, or coffee. As much as I like coffee ... red won. Iron Horse Cabernet Sauvignon!
> 
> View attachment 75315



Very nice gesture from them...


----------



## sour_grapes

It's that time of year!


----------



## geek

Fox in my front yard


----------



## Darrell Hawley

geek said:


> Fox in my front yard
> 
> View attachment 75406


Aw Geez, I was hoping for a Foxy Lady.


----------



## bstnh1

winemaker81 said:


> I visited my dentist for a cleaning today. The hygienist asked how long I had been with the practice. An odd question, right?
> 
> My wife & I started with the former owner of the practice 26 years ago. The current owner purchased the practice a couple of years ago, and the transition period was about a year. We're happy with the service, so we stayed.
> 
> I was informed that I am a member of the 20 Year Club, patients who have been with the practice at least 20 years. The owner is honoring folks who have stayed with the practice -- IMO she's a marketing genius as well as a good dentist.
> 
> We each get a gift basket -- red wine, white wine, or coffee. As much as I like coffee ... red won. Iron Horse Cabernet Sauvignon!
> 
> View attachment 75315



I've been with my dentist better than 20 years. All I ever got was a bill!


----------



## bstnh1

geek said:


> Fox in my front yard
> 
> View attachment 75406


He smells all those grillin' goodies.


----------



## Boatboy24

I was literally dodging cicadas while mowing the lawn tonight and their sound was easily heard over the lawn mower. I guess this is why. Thank goodness they get quiet at night, because they are crazy loud during the day. 

PS: there was no precipitation in the area whatsoever.


----------



## winemaker81

Boatboy24 said:


> I was literally dodging cicadas while mowing the lawn tonight and their sound was easily heard over the lawn mower.


My brother lives in your area, he's been sending videos of cicadas, mostly audio. Yeah, it's loud.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

On the way to watch the sun come up at 5:30am and this guy comes thru. Though it was a dog at first going thru the neighbors yard. It was a adult and pretty darn FAT possum and didn't seem to care that I was around.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Daboyleroy

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 75423


Morning 
Reminds me of the Jerry Yarnell painting

Beautiful picture 

wine marker AND green thumb
have a large day


----------



## ibglowin

Pajarito ski area, Los Alamos, NM


----------



## ibglowin

Morning smoke/haze courtesy of our neighbors to the West......


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Morning smoke/haze courtesy of our neighbors to the West......
> 
> View attachment 75457



When I lived on Long Island, I often opined that beautiful sunsets were one of the few perquisites of living just east of NYC.


----------



## bstnh1




----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Pajarito ski area, Los Alamos, NM
> 
> View attachment 75456



I call BS. That doesn't look skiable at all.


----------



## winemaker81

Boatboy24 said:


> I call BS. That doesn't look skiable at all.


roller skis!


----------



## ibglowin

A bear in Los Alamos may not stop to smell the roses but evidently he will stop to smell the peonies!


----------



## jswordy

This is from a few years ago. Tremendous rains have delayed hay harvest this year, but it looks like there's window next week and I will be doing this again by the end of the week. Delayed cutting means I will get a lot more volume of hay, but the quality will be quite a bit lower. We'll get a second cutting in the fall.


----------



## Khristyjeff

We used to put up the small bales for my Uncle until we went to College. Then he switched to the large round bales.


----------



## winemaker81

Khristyjeff said:


> We used to put up the small bales for my Uncle until we went to College.


I have nightmares about hay bales. One of the reasons I went into IT .....


----------



## geek




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## Darrell Hawley

Khristyjeff said:


> We used to put up the small bales for my Uncle until we went to College. Then he switched to the large round bales.


As long as you weren't the ONE to have to be in the hay loft when they were baling. 120 degrees and no air.


----------



## Daboyleroy




----------



## Daboyleroy

Having a time trying to keep the deer at bay


----------



## jswordy

Khristyjeff said:


> We used to put up the small bales for my Uncle until we went to College. Then he switched to the large round bales.



I did that, too, for my first two seasons. The last time was 29 years ago. NEVER AGAIN!


----------



## Darrell Hawley

jswordy said:


> I did that, too, for my first two seasons. The last time was 29 years ago. NEVER AGAIN!


Come on Man, just think of the weight loss we had when we threw those bales around.


----------



## jswordy

Darrell Hawley said:


> Come on Man, just think of the weight loss we had when we threw those bales around.



And the scratched up forearms, and the rain that was always threatening... and the HEAT. And not being able to find help. Oh Lord yeah, gimme more of THAT!  The end for me was when I came down from the hay loft and a teenage helper was standing in the middle of my WOODEN barn smoking. With hay all around him and underfoot.  No more.


----------



## raspberry

jus


jswordy said:


> And the scratched up forearms, and the rain that was always threatening... and the HEAT. And not being able to find help. Oh Lord yeah, gimme more of THAT!  The end for me was when I came down from the hay loft and a teenage helper was standing in the middle of my WOODEN barn smoking. With hay all around him and underfoot.  No more.


just helped a friend yesterday put up about five hundred bales


----------



## Khristyjeff

raspberry said:


> jus
> 
> just helped a friend yesterday put up about five hundred bales


Now don't get me wrong, 500 bales in a day is very good, but 1000 would have been better  At any rate, glad one of us is getting some useful exercise! And I'm very confident that at my current age, I could no longer last an entire day wether on the rack or in the barn.


----------



## ibglowin

New Moon and Venus above the Valle Grande. Jemez Mountains, NM


----------



## Kraffty

I saw the same thing and by the time I grabbed my camera and tripod the moon had dropped. Going to try again tonight. Very cool, moon and mars I thought though?


----------



## raspberry

Khristyjeff said:


> Now don't get me wrong, 500 bales in a day is very good, but 1000 would have been better  At any rate, glad one of us is getting some useful exercise! And I'm very confident that at my current age, I could no longer last an entire day wether on the rack or in the barn.


i was on the tractor


----------



## Sage

Around here, you roll each bale over (towards you) in case there's a rattlesnake under it! Slows you down a little. Last time I hauled hay was on my 50th birthday....


----------



## Dennis Griffith

I only have to watch for black snakes, and they can have an attitude sometimes.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

A small strong storm came through last night about 9:30 pm. Produced 48 mph winds. 
Neighbor lost some branches, It knocked over my 3 benches by the water and will have to repair
them later today. One boat was still on the bay, they saved 6 of them with one missing.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Dennis Griffith

Wonder if it's a self-portrait?


----------



## geek

Chai, the new family member bought by daughters in the DR, is here with us for a couple weeks.

Interesting how dogs are not required a US visa 

He won’t leave Coco alone, so much energy at 4 months


----------



## Darrell Hawley

geek said:


> Chai, the new family member bought by daughters in the DR, is here with us for a couple weeks.
> 
> Interesting how dogs are not required a US visa
> 
> He won’t leave Coco alone, so much energy at 4 months View attachment 75558
> View attachment 75559
> View attachment 75560
> View attachment 75561


Looks like VERY dangerous dogs to me. They'll LICK you to death.


----------



## ibglowin

Its unbelievably hot and dry out here in the Southwest. This happened yesterday late afternoon down south of ABQ in Bosque (Rio Grande).


----------



## ibglowin

The Gilbert U-238 Atomic Energy Lab was a toy lab set that was produced by Alfred Carlton Gilbert. The Atomic Energy Lab was released by the A. C. Gilbert Company in 1950. The kit's intention was to allow children to create and watch nuclear and chemical reactions using radioactive material.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Khristyjeff

"The kit's intention was to allow children to create and watch nuclear and chemical reactions using radioactive material." Very cool. Reminds me of an old SNL skit where one of the Toymaker's Christmas toys for the kiddos was "Shards 'O Glass." Just a bag with broken glass. I believe Dan Aykroyd played the part of the Toymaker.


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 75621



"Gee, Mom, did you hear about our mailman? He's got CANCER!"


----------



## Old Corker

Safe and harmless. Says so right there.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

It was very low level. You'd get more exposure from sunbathing or taking a flight from NYC to Paris during the daytime (well, a lot more from the later). People wear radioluminescent watches (radium-226) all the time without thinking about undue exposure.


----------



## RevA

Orangecello - as its Winter here it seemed like a good idea to play with infusions


----------



## ibglowin

Only in Los!


----------



## ibglowin

It appears it's just too hot for Wile E. Coyote to pursue the Roadrunner any more for today....


----------



## ibglowin

My favorite breed of dog hanging out at one of my favorite wineries in Walla Walla!


----------



## SLM

ibglowin said:


> My favorite breed of dog hanging out at one of my favorite wineries in Walla Walla!


Which winery?


----------



## ibglowin

The only one with Chihuly glass in the tasting room. 









Award-Winning Washington Wines


Washington wine visionary Allen Shoup wanted to create a group of ultra-premium wines, each with an exceptional winemaker. The result is Long Shadows.




longshadows.com







SLM said:


> Which winery?


----------



## Chuck E

[QUOTE
View attachment 75619


Ya see, back in the day, we could get a "flux capacitor" via mail order!


----------



## Chuck E

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 75622



I built a Geiger counter for a science fair project in the 60's. There was alot of stuff going on then.


----------



## jswordy

My friend David Whitt getting it done on Sweetpea Farms. This is screenshot from a video that this site won't load (though others will). When the windrow is as high as the tractor, that's a good sign. I wish I had vids of the rotary rake. It could barely handle the volume! Got 51 5x5 bales off of 11 acres. That's 26 tons of hay, or 2.36 tons an acre. Good crop. Tomorrow morning I finish getting it up, and then Saturday I fertilize in time for scattered showers Sunday, Monday and Tuesday. Hope some falls here, after I throw my money on the ground.


----------



## Boatboy24

You keep all that hay for your own use, or do you sell some?


----------



## Kraffty

Arizona is having major fires right now, mainly to our south and east, and many many miles away. The smoke from those has finally made it up into our valley though and my view that's usually crisp, bright and colorful now looks like this. From about 7:30 this morning.


----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> You keep all that hay for your own use, or do you sell some?



The guy cutting it and I are partners, so he gets half and I keep half. The hay is the real crop, the calves I sell are just a byproduct of that.

The spring hay season is officially done. Here's my fall hay, in granular form.  Now for some rain! Tropical storm remnants coming.


----------



## olusteebus

I searched but cannot find what ground hay is used for. I have never heard of it. Can't believe it is used for feed. Seems like that would be like feeding humans nothing but mush with inssuficient fiber.


----------



## mikewatkins727

olusteebus said:


> I searched but cannot find what ground hay is used for. I have never heard of it. Can't believe it is used for feed. Seems like that would be like feeding humans nothing but mush with inssuficient fiber.


Search for SILAGE


----------



## jswordy

olusteebus said:


> I searched but cannot find what ground hay is used for. I have never heard of it. Can't believe it is used for feed. Seems like that would be like feeding humans nothing but mush with inssuficient fiber.



GROUND hay? The pic of the orange stuff is coated urea fertilizer, a source of nitrogen for my fall crop. We missed out on the Saturday tropical storm rain, but rain is on the way tomorrow – 90 percent chance!

Sometimes I forget how far away from the farm most people live, sorry. I'll try to explain better next time.

I do have ROUND hay, though... that's about 27,000 pounds of it...


----------



## geek

Brisket price went way up from $2.99/lb


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Brisket price went way up from $2.99/lb
> 
> View attachment 75763



Yep, with limited exceptions, I'm swearing off beef for a bit. It was the same price at my Costco on Friday - normally $3.49. Steak prices have gotten insane.


----------



## bstnh1

Insane? Brisket prices in the local supermarkets here are $9.99 and $11.99. And that's for choice, not prime! I dont remember them evet being under $5.


----------



## Boatboy24

bstnh1 said:


> Insane? Brisket prices in the local supermarkets here are $9.99 and $11.99. And that's for choice, not prime! I dont remember them evet being under $5.



Outside of Costco, that's what we have. Aside from possibly Walmart, I wouldn't buy brisket from anywhere besides Costco. Normally, their Prime brisket is $3.49.


----------



## geek

It used to be $2.99 at Costco, here in CT.
I bought a small piece of about 9lbs.


----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> Brisket price went way up from $2.99/lb
> 
> View attachment 75763



WOW! I will pass. I'm buying whole ribeyes on quarterly sale here for $6.99 and they cut them up any way I want for free.


----------



## geek

jswordy said:


> WOW! I will pass. I'm buying whole ribeyes on quarterly sale here for $6.99 and they cut them up any way I want for free.



That's a great price for rib-eye, I assume it is Choice grade but nonetheless good rice.


----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> That's a great price for rib-eye, I assume it is Choice grade but nonetheless good rice.



Since the pandemic, I have been getting prime that has no place else to go. Marbled like crazy. Just had some yesterday. Even when it is choice, I get to pick and choose and it is easy to tell which ones are tender. I have always wanted to just buy one whole and toss it on the smoker.


----------



## Khristyjeff

jswordy said:


> Since the pandemic, I have been getting prime that has no place else to go. Marbled like crazy. Just had some yesterday. Even when it is choice, I get to pick and choose and it is easy to tell which ones are tender. I have always wanted to just buy one whole and toss it on the smoker.


Do it !


----------



## Jim Welch

olusteebus said:


> I searched but cannot find what ground hay is used for. I have never heard of it. Can't believe it is used for feed. Seems like that would be like feeding humans nothing but mush with inssuficient fiber.


Hay is essentially grass, which ruminants with their chambered stomachs can digest. It is quite nutritious for them. Carnivores, like us, can not digest it. I worked two summers in high school baling hay, loading the wagons and then going into the barn hay loft and stacking it. The hardest work of my life.
When I got out of high school I became a longshoreman and back then there were certain jobs which were just as physically hard as baling hay but there's something about the heat in the field, since it was always done on warm sunny days, stacking up the wagon as its being towed behind the baler, and the heat and dust in the barn that makes it just a bit harder though IMO.


----------



## Jim Welch

Storm blowing through today, 50+ mph winds ahead of it.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

Jim Welch said:


> Hay is essentially grass, which ruminants with their chambered stomachs can digest. It is quite nutritious for them. Carnivores, like us, can not digest it. I worked two summers in high school baling hay, loading the wagons and then going into the barn hay loft and stacking it. The hardest work of my life.
> When I got out of high school I became a longshoreman and back then there were certain jobs which were just as physically hard as baling hay but there's something about the heat in the field, since it was always done on warm sunny days, stacking up the wagon as its being towed behind the baler, and the heat and dust in the barn that makes it just a bit harder though IMO.


You never have to "watch your weight" when your baling. No way can you gain any weight after a workout like that.


----------



## Jovimaple

Beautiful night for some baseball here in Minnesota!


----------



## Jim Welch

Darrell Hawley said:


> You never have to "watch your weight" when your baling. No way can you gain any weight after a workout like that.


Unless the farmers wife is feeding you, that woman was a phenomenal cook. I’d leave and be bone tired and stuffed like pig! But your point is well taken, a very very vigorous workout that was.


----------



## Daboyleroy




----------



## geek

Daboyleroy said:


> View attachment 75831
> View attachment 75832
> View attachment 75833
> View attachment 75834



Beauties..!!


----------



## jswordy

olusteebus said:


> I searched but cannot find what ground hay is used for. I have never heard of it. Can't believe it is used for feed. Seems like that would be like feeding humans nothing but mush with inssuficient fiber.



Also, I was thinking more about this and GROUND hay is made into alfalfa pellets, beef feed cubes, sheep and goat feeds, horse feed, and other feeds. They are literally hay particles (sometimes with grains or other additives) stuck together with a binding agent and pressed through a die to get the shape.


----------



## Kraffty

More than just smoke now.
The latest big fire in Northern AZ is the Rafael Fire at somewhere around 23,000 acres. It's 12 miles directly north from us and spreading NE towards Flagstaff. Still of no immediate concern to us other than smoke but worth keeping an eye on if winds change. Slight chance for rains late today and tomorrow, hope...hope...hope....
Telephoto shot from our deck about 9:00 last night.


----------



## jswordy

Get YOURS Today!


----------



## jswordy

Kraffty said:


> More than just smoke now.
> The latest big fire in Northern AZ is the Rafael Fire at somewhere around 23,000 acres. It's 12 miles directly north from us and spreading NE towards Flagstaff. Still of no immediate concern to us other than smoke but worth keeping an eye on if winds change. Slight chance for rains late today and tomorrow, hope...hope...hope....
> Telephoto shot from our deck about 9:00 last night.
> View attachment 75837



Beauty and the Beast.


----------



## ibglowin

Sad to see Mike. Hoping the winds cooperate and the forecasted cooler temps/rain materialize for you guys. We have walked a few miles in those shoes ourselves.



Kraffty said:


> More than just smoke now.
> The latest big fire in Northern AZ is the Rafael Fire at somewhere around 23,000 acres. It's 12 miles directly north from us and spreading NE towards Flagstaff. Still of no immediate concern to us other than smoke but worth keeping an eye on if winds change. Slight chance for rains late today and tomorrow, hope...hope...hope....
> Telephoto shot from our deck about 9:00 last night.
> View attachment 75837


----------



## winemaker81

Kraffty said:


> Still of no immediate concern to us other than smoke but worth keeping an eye on if winds change. Slight chance for rains late today and tomorrow, hope...hope...hope....


Wow! Scary stuff. Let's hope for a LOT of rain!


----------



## Boatboy24

Hope you get plenty of rain soon, Mike!


----------



## jswordy

OK, so the trade name PLUS the graphic made this a "Post a Photo" candidate for me...


----------



## Jim Welch

jswordy said:


> OK, so the trade name PLUS the graphic made this a "Post a Photo" candidate for me...
> 
> View attachment 75848



Heck, one of those coffins might fit in that tent, a person would be warm as toast!


----------



## heatherd

Beef prices are up here too. The other issue is a shortage of crabcakes around me.


----------



## Khristyjeff

jswordy said:


> Get YOURS Today!
> 
> View attachment 75840


I tried clicking on it to see what colors were available forgetting that it was a screen shot.


----------



## Boatboy24

heatherd said:


> The other issue is a shortage of crabcakes around me.



Something must be done about that!!


----------



## cmason1957

Khristyjeff said:


> I tried clicking on it to see what colors were available forgetting that it was a screen shot.



If you really want to click on it, here's the link to sams club on-line -








Titan Casket Heritage Steel Funeral Casket - Sam's Club


Buy Titan Casket Heritage Steel Funeral Casket : Caskets at SamsClub.com




www.samsclub.com


----------



## bstnh1

He was mad!!! But so was I. He devoured 3 heads of cabbage!


----------



## wood1954

jswordy said:


> Get YOURS Today!
> 
> View attachment 75840


Looks pretty comfy, might make a nice guest bed


----------



## Boatboy24

bstnh1 said:


> He was mad!!! But so was I. He devoured 3 heads of cabbage!
> 
> View attachment 75864



Now what?


----------



## Dennis Griffith

jswordy said:


> Get YOURS Today!
> 
> View attachment 75840



I guess if you were short on storage space, you could just chuck the bed and sleep in it. Nothing more comfortable than a pair of shoes that are 'broken in'.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

jswordy said:


> OK, so the trade name PLUS the graphic made this a "Post a Photo" candidate for me...
> 
> View attachment 75848



From what I have seen on TV, if your 'tent' stays up for more than four hours, you are supposed to consult your doctor. Wonder what he knows about camping that we don't?


----------



## Dennis Griffith

bstnh1 said:


> He was mad!!! But so was I. He devoured 3 heads of cabbage!
> 
> View attachment 75864



I find a 3 foot fence with electric tape on the top works wonders in keeping these fellows out. Plus they get to learn a new dance step as they climb the fence and reach for that last hand hold.


----------



## Old Corker

Kraffty said:


> More than just smoke now.
> The latest big fire in Northern AZ is the Rafael Fire at somewhere around 23,000 acres. It's 12 miles directly north from us and spreading NE towards Flagstaff. Still of no immediate concern to us other than smoke but worth keeping an eye on if winds change. Slight chance for rains late today and tomorrow, hope...hope...hope....
> Telephoto shot from our deck about 9:00 last night.
> View attachment 75837


Wow! I trust you know your weather patterns but that would concern me. Years ago we lived in Woodland CA between Sac and Bay Area. There was a fire coming at us from the north. A 100+ acre field of waste highs grass across the road, a small grove of eucalyptus trees (explosively flammable) at the front of my property 25 yard from the house and barn. We had the trailer hooked up and the horses loaded when the wind shifted and took it away from us.


----------



## heatherd

Boatboy24 said:


> Something must be done about that!!


I know!


----------



## bstnh1

Boatboy24 said:


> Now what?


I relocated him (or her) near a lake about 6 miles away.


----------



## Jim Welch

bstnh1 said:


> I relocated him (or her) near a lake about 6 miles away.


Better get a fence around that cabbage patch quick, she’ll be back in a day or two. Coons are extremely intelligent with an excellent sense of direction.


----------



## Jim Welch

Sad story here. 


Baby humpbacks on the other hand do not. This little guy got separated from its mother and died in the Delaware River.


----------



## raspberry

bstnh1 said:


> I relocated him (or her) near a lake about 6 miles away.


he will be back and you just made him someone else problem


----------



## Dennis Griffith

raspberry said:


> he will be back and you just made him someone else problem



Let me tell you about raccoons. Less than 2 miles from our property/vineyard is a club called 'Coon Hunters'. They like to run dogs and chase after these masked bandits. One big problem for folks (like us) living this close is that every one in the surrounding area who traps one of these fellows thinks it's a great idea to just drop them off at the entrance to this club. I don't think any one bothered instructing these garbage can bandits on where the property lines were and to not wander off...


----------



## Dennis Griffith

Here's a regular (name is Sam). Like's to stop by for a visit every so often but he doesn't get into the garden area. I guess he's learned one too many dance moves trying to scale the fence.


----------



## winemaker81

Music appreciation day!!!


----------



## bstnh1

Yep. We have cacti here in New Hampshire.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

Prickly pear does well in Ohio as well. Yucca also is found in many areas here (plus it slows the bush hog down noticeably when you hit it in the field).


----------



## winemaker81

Dennis Griffith said:


> plus it slows the bush hog down noticeably when you hit it in the field


My dad had what, at the time, was the heaviest duty bush hog available. That puppy would mow down small trees. We had a swampy area filled with "alder brush" up to 4 inches in diameter, and he just backed over them, sending chunks flying. With brush gone, the area dried up.

My dad called the trees "alder brush", but I have no idea what the correct name is. I looked up "alder" and nothing looked like what I remember, which is a very soft wood that had multiple trunks growing from a single base.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

Sounds like it could have been of the Autumn or Russian Olive variety. They will take over a field in these parts, if left alone. And they grow very quickly. I mow the small ones, bush hog the medium size ones, or use the front loader to just push the larger ones out of the ground (they have a weak root system). And they are loaded with berries that birds love to eat, guarantying next years crop wherever birds do their business. They are considered an invasive species and I have to pull them up around the vines every year.


----------



## cmason1957

Dennis Griffith said:


> Prickly pear does well in Ohio as well. Yucca also is found in many areas here (plus it slows the bush hog down noticeably when you hit it in the field).



Totally unrelated, but humorous, at least to me.

My wife and I were at a plant store recently and I pointed at something and said, you know, I bet those would look good all along our back fence. My wife looked at me and asked if I was out of my mind. Her mom had planted Yucca (the plant I pointed at) and then when she was removing them cussed them and them damn roots that go all the way to hell and back.


----------



## Khristyjeff

cmason1957 said:


> Totally unrelated, but humorous, at least to me.
> 
> My wife and I were at a plant store recently and I pointed at something and said, you know, I bet those would look good all along our back fence. My wife looked at me and asked if I was out of my mind. Her mom had planted Yucca (the plant I pointed at) and then when she was removing them cussed them and them damn roots that go all the way to hell and back.


Absolutely true. They are nearly impossible to kill. A customer's dad asked us to transplant some "sentimental" Yucca plants from his home in the suburbs to his newly built home in our area. It pained me to do it knowing how hard they would be to remove later. I love the "hell and back" reference. Thanks for that @cmason1957 !


----------



## Kraffty

You guys are all so cute with your little token Cacti..... I had to negotiate a whole bunch of those little stickers in the dark last night to try to catch the Strawberry Moonrise. Thought the clouds were going to beat me but at the very last minute they cleared enough to get this shot. Blended three different exposures to get the foreground, moon and sky fairly consistent.


----------



## bstnh1

cmason1957 said:


> Totally unrelated, but humorous, at least to me.
> 
> My wife and I were at a plant store recently and I pointed at something and said, you know, I bet those would look good all along our back fence. My wife looked at me and asked if I was out of my mind. Her mom had planted Yucca (the plant I pointed at) and then when she was removing them cussed them and them damn roots that go all the way to hell and back.


True! I found that out when I tried to move a good size Yucca once. I gave up before I ever got it out of the ground.


----------



## bstnh1

Kraffty said:


> You guys are all so cute with your little token Cacti..... I had to negotiate a whole bunch of those little stickers in the dark last night to try to catch the Strawberry Moonrise. Thought the clouds were going to beat me but at the very last minute they cleared enough to get this shot. Blended three different exposures to get the foreground, moon and sky fairly consistent.
> View attachment 75929


But.... but..... I don't see any cacti!


----------



## ibglowin

Georgia O'Keefe Country (Abiquiu, NM)


----------



## geek




----------



## geek

Sorry if I posted these before


----------



## Jovimaple




----------



## bstnh1

It wasn't the raccoons after all!


----------



## raspberry

bstnh1 said:


> It wasn't the raccoons after all!View attachment 75998


now there is some good eating there tastes like roast beef


----------



## Dennis Griffith

raspberry said:


> now there is some good eating there tastes like roast beef



Only if they are young!


----------



## jswordy

raspberry said:


> now there is some good eating there tastes like roast beef



And you'd better eat them all up quick or you'll be overrun with them!


----------



## Dennis Griffith

You could have this going for you.


----------



## winemaker81

Dennis Griffith said:


> View attachment 76057


This looks like something out of a horror movie!


----------



## Dennis Griffith

Or the makings for a very large pot of stew..


----------



## Boatboy24

bstnh1 said:


> It wasn't the raccoons after all!View attachment 75998


----------



## raspberry

Dennis Griffith said:


> You could have this going for you.
> 
> View attachment 76057


took 19 of them out of the barn this month


----------



## bstnh1

He fully cooperated - very calm, quiet and agreeable.


----------



## bstnh1

raspberry said:


> took 19 of them out of the barn this month


I'm surprised the barn is still standing!!


----------



## jswordy

Setting sun was RIGHT in my eyes.  I'm 6'2" so when I stand next to it and the field corn is 8 feet tall on June 30, that's a GREAT growing season!


----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


> Setting sun was RIGHT in my eyes.  I'm 6'2" so when I stand next to it and the field corn is 8 feet tall on June 30, that's a GREAT growing season!
> 
> View attachment 76090



What's the saying about 'tall as an elephant's eye by the Fourth of July'?


----------



## ibglowin

Out here it’s knee high by the 4th of July!


----------



## jswordy

My go-to sweet corn guy put out his sign Monday, so Tuesday after work, I slipped on some work boots from my car and went out in full office attire to cut some. This is an annual thing with me. I started back when it was $4 a dozen, now it is $7. So I hand the guy my money and tell him, "As long as you do it, I'll be back picking it. I'm here every year." So he says, "Go on down there and pick. Get you a few more ears." I started out in his peaches & cream and saw he was driving down the drive in his truck, next to the field. "There's some better corn over here," he said and pointed. So there I went. I left with 15 ears for seven bucks. I have never left his place with just a dozen. Great guy.


----------



## Johnd

Ahhh, it’s good to be back!! Mrs. JohnD and I came to Sedona over ten years ago and hiked for a week, we were just dating then. Now we’re back with three kids and a boyfriend for a week, just enjoying the view from our VRBO this morning before hitting the town. Unfortunately, due to some extinguished fires and high fire risk, most of the trails in the area are closed, so we can’t take them to the places we wanted to, but we’ll make due. We’ll just soak up some magnetic vortex energy, rub some crystals, and maybe get some palm readings. Got a charter plane to the Grand Canyon tomorrow, gonna do a day up around Flagstaff / Route 66 / Meteor Crater / Volcanic Park area, head over to Jerome one day for a visit and some wine at Caduceus Tasting Room. Yup, we’ll make due!


----------



## SLM

Johnd said:


> Ahhh, it’s good to be back!! Mrs. JohnD and I came to Sedona over ten years ago and hiked for a week, we were just dating then. Now we’re back with three kids and a boyfriend for a week, just enjoying the view from our VRBO this morning before hitting the town. Unfortunately, due to some extinguished fires and high fire risk, most of the trails in the area are closed, so we can’t take them to the places we wanted to, but we’ll make due. We’ll just soak up some magnetic vortex energy, rub some crystals, and maybe get some palm readings. Got a charter plane to the Grand Canyon tomorrow, gonna do a day up around Flagstaff / Route 66 / Meteor Crater / Volcanic Park area, head over to Jerome one day for a visit and some wine at Caduceus Tasting Room. Yup, we’ll make due!
> View attachment 76107


Nice! What are your favorite hikes?


----------



## Johnd

SLM said:


> Nice! What are your favorite hikes?


We really wanted to do Cathedral Rock, Devil’s Bridge, and Vultee Arch. We also really liked Boynton Canyon, which was a really long hike, started in the 50’s, got into snow and sub freezing temps behind the mountain, and back up into the 60’s when we climbed up to the scenic overlook. Nice hike in February.


----------



## ibglowin

Too bad Slide Rock is closed. That was our kids favorite day I think.


----------



## SLM

Alright, good to know a few favorites. My MIL has a place there and we have visited a couple times. So much to explore!
I think I would make the trip just for Elote Cafe!


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Too bad Slide Rock is closed. That was our kids favorite day I think.
> 
> View attachment 76108



That looks real nice.


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> Too bad Slide Rock is closed. That was our kids favorite day I think.
> 
> View attachment 76108


Part of our plan too, the water fun would’ve been welcome.


----------



## Kraffty

Shame about the timing, forest closures, smoke and fires. The valley is a mess but up to the canyon and east of flag should be nice. If you’re still here on the 4th cottonwood’s fireworks show is still on and usually an impressive display. Hope your family visit is a fun one.


----------



## ibglowin

The infamous "Blue Hole", Santa Rosa, NM. Crystal clear, 80ft deep and a constant 62F. This is where you go to get your open water dive certification in NM.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> The infamous "Blue Hole", Santa Rosa, NM. Crystal clear, 80ft deep and a constant 62F. This is where you go to get your open water dive certification in NM.
> 
> View attachment 76178



In the north in DR there's something just like that, looks very similar..!!


----------



## Dennis Griffith

ibglowin said:


> The infamous "Blue Hole", Santa Rosa, NM. Crystal clear, 80ft deep and a constant 62F. This is where you go to get your open water dive certification in NM.
> 
> View attachment 76178



I suppose it's 'bottomless' too?


----------



## ibglowin

80ft deep. Spring fed.



Dennis Griffith said:


> I suppose it's 'bottomless' too?


----------



## geek

I remember going to that in the DR and they have some sort of zip line on top and people basically hold on to the rope with their hands and then you let go.....I did that and didn't quite 'land' with my feet but my tummy took a bit of a hit.....ouch..!!!!


----------



## DarrenUK

Workout or Brew alcohol


----------



## Khristyjeff

DarrenUK said:


> Workout or Brew alcohol View attachment 76193


no-brainer


----------



## winemaker81

DarrenUK said:


> Workout or Brew alcohol


Wrong!!! Workout *AND* Brew alcohol. For safety, do them in that order.


----------



## ibglowin

Happy Hops!


----------



## geek

geek said:


> I remember going to that in the DR and they have some sort of zip line on top and people basically hold on to the rope with their hands and then you let go.....I did that and didn't quite 'land' with my feet but my tummy took a bit of a hit.....ouch..!!!!



“Land” I meant into the water…..


----------



## jswordy

I hate trespassers, but I hate trespassers who leave behind their trash even more! Somebody has been fishing my farm ponds.


----------



## WinoDon

Some time ago a fellow posted a video showing how to make a carboy dryer stand. I made one and I want him to know it works great . Thank you for this time saving and convenient idea. Love this forum.


----------



## ibglowin

Put up one of those critter cams somewhere close.



jswordy said:


> I hate trespassers, but I hate trespassers who leave behind their trash even more! Somebody has been fishing my farm ponds.
> 
> View attachment 76220


----------



## Darrell Hawley

jswordy said:


> I hate trespassers, but I hate trespassers who leave behind their trash even more! Somebody has been fishing my farm ponds.
> 
> View attachment 76220


If you start up a GoFundMe for a drone that would drop Horseshit on people, let me know.


----------



## Daboyleroy

Brother In Laws corn last week (South Carolina)


----------



## geek

Daboyleroy said:


> View attachment 76231
> 
> 
> Brother In Laws corn last week



Wow..!!


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> Put up one of those critter cams somewhere close.



I own 3, but legally, that does nothing.


----------



## sour_grapes

Just hanging out on a bluff over the big lake on a 95-degree day on Monday:


----------



## Darrell Hawley

sour_grapes said:


> Just hanging out on a bluff over the big lake on a 95-degree day on Monday:
> 
> View attachment 76264
> View attachment 76265


And this is Wisconsin, and on Wednesday, you might hit 62 with rain today.


----------



## Old Corker

Darrell Hawley said:


> And this is Wisconsin, and on Wednesday, you might hit 62 with rain today.


And it's only 85 in Austin TX today. Go figure.


----------



## sour_grapes

Darrell Hawley said:


> And this is Wisconsin, and on Wednesday, you might hit 62 with rain today.



Yes, last night we were still sweating, and then the temperature dropped 20 degrees at dinner time! We did make it to about 70 today but not much higher for the next week or so. I assume similar for you, just 3 to 5 degrees cooler?


----------



## ibglowin

Baby Hops!


----------



## Darrell Hawley

sour_grapes said:


> Yes, last night we were still sweating, and then the temperature dropped 20 degrees at dinner time! We did make it to about 70 today but not much higher for the next week or so. I assume similar for you, just 3 to 5 degrees cooler?


Just going to hit 67 today, but then get back into the 70's on Friday and the weekend.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Baby Hops!
> 
> View attachment 76282
> View attachment 76283



Are you brewing now, Mike?


----------



## ibglowin

No, I don't need another hobby at the moment! LOL. Not sure how much these will produce. I have had these for like 5 years and they never flowered. Found out I needed to have them buried deeper so broke them up this Spring and repotted/planted them almost at the bottom of these plastic barrels. They seem "hoppy" in their new home with some hop vines to grow on.

If I get enough I will donate these to our local Brew Coop who can always use more hops.





__





Home | Bathtub Row Brewing







www.bathtubrowbrewing.coop








Boatboy24 said:


> Are you brewing now, Mike?


----------



## Kraffty

Snuck away from the in-laws for a few minutes to try out a new camera filter, wade in some cool water and just take a short break. Found a pretty neat spot.


----------



## ibglowin

Lake Havasu? Air temp had to be ~105F today!




Kraffty said:


> Snuck away from the in-laws for a few minutes to try out a new camera filter, wade in some cool water and just take a short break. Found a pretty neat spot.
> View attachment 76299


----------



## Kraffty

I think it was 116. Hot enough that it hurts when you go out. Glad to be home to our cool 102!


----------



## ibglowin

LOL, Every time we cross the bridge over the Colorado river on I40 even in the dead of "Winter" it seems like it is 100 degrees in that area!



Kraffty said:


> I think it was 116. Hot enough that it hurts when you go out. Glad to be home to our cool 102!


----------



## ibglowin

Chama River near Abiqui, NM


----------



## JB1956

A friend from work who is familiar with my Skeeter Pee addiction gave me this sweet Skeeter stopper for a retirement gift.


----------



## Kraffty

Nice gift and nice friend, congrats on retirement, enjoy it!


----------



## Jovimaple

JB1956 said:


> A friend from work who is familiar with my Skeeter Pee addiction gave me this sweet Skeeter stopper for a retirement gift.


Congratulations on being able to make wine full time!


----------



## Darrell Hawley

Out picking blueberries on Friday and the wife made some blueberry/sour cream coffee cake.


----------



## Sage

Last night I used some lemons off of our tree. Lemon poppy seed pound cake. Just out of the oven and before I put the glaze on.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

Sage said:


> Last night I used some lemons off of our tree. Lemon poppy seed pound cake. Just out of the oven and before I put the glaze on.
> 
> View attachment 76395


Try using Lemoncello instead of water to make the glaze. It really makes a big difference in taste.


----------



## Sage

I use lemon juice for the glaze mix, not water.


----------



## jswordy

Darrell Hawley said:


> Out picking blueberries on Friday and the wife made some blueberry/sour cream coffee cake.
> 
> View attachment 76381
> View attachment 76382



The coffee cake looks delish! We are absolutely overrun with berries this year from our 20 bushes. All of the berries are about the size of my thumb. Theres are lots left to ripen and freeze yet. Plus, we have bags and bags of them frozen from past years. Trying desperately to get my wife to let me make some blueberry wine again. So far, no dice.


----------



## jswordy

Sage said:


> I use lemon juice for the glaze mix, not water.



Looks delightful, and I like the taste with a cup of strong coffee with milk and sugar. Sweet and sour. Mmmm...


----------



## Ivywoods

40 quarts of peaches. Done


----------



## Sage

One of my favorites. Ours Are still green. Pears also green yet.


----------



## geek

Ivywoods said:


> 40 quarts of peaches. DoneView attachment 76442



How do you preserve them in jars, do they last for a long time?


----------



## Khristyjeff

Ivywoods said:


> 40 quarts of peaches. DoneView attachment 76442


Very satisfying. We're turning ours into pies and wine this year (1st time for the wine), but you can't beat fresh canned peaches! 

By the way, my wife just got back from Kansas visiting her parents. I believe you mentioned you live there?


----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> How do you preserve them in jars, do they last for a long time?



Using traditional canning methods. Explanation...









Canning Peaches {How to Can Peaches}


An easy step-by-step tutorial on Canning Peaches. This recipe for how to preserve peaches is perfect for beginners and experienced canners alike. Instructions include low-sugar and no-sugar options.




www.sustainablecooks.com


----------



## jswordy

Ivywoods said:


> 40 quarts of peaches. DoneView attachment 76442



Hey, those tongs have been used a couple times, huh?  Mmmm...


----------



## Ivywoods

I use a water bath canner for fruit. We eat them over the period of a year, but I have had some that I have kept for up to 3 years. I suppose they would "keep" longer than that but loose nutritional value as time went on.


geek said:


> How do you preserve them in jars, do they last for a long time?


----------



## Ivywoods

jswordy said:


> Hey, those tongs have been used a couple times, huh?  Mmm


Many times for many years for many things.


----------



## geek

Ivywoods said:


> I use a water bath canner for fruit. We eat them over the period of a year, but I have had some that I have kept for up to 3 years. I suppose they would "keep" longer than that but loose nutritional value as time went on.



Adding sugar or any other sweetener to the water?


----------



## Ivywoods

geek said:


> Adding sugar or any other sweetener to the water?


I save the extra juice of what's left over and I use that to can the next years batch. That way I don't have to add as much sugar/syrup. I do end up adding some simple syrup each year. I have 3 quarts of juice left over and I will use that to start next years batch.


----------



## DizzyIzzy

JB1956 said:


> A friend from work who is familiar with my Skeeter Pee addiction gave me this sweet Skeeter stopper for a retirement gift.
> 
> View attachment 76345
> View attachment 76346


Love your label.......too cute!!.................................DizzyIzzy


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## cmason1957

This mailbox showed up at our house today.


----------



## sour_grapes

cmason1957 said:


> This mailbox showed up at our house today. View attachment 76489



Did it come by UPS?


----------



## cmason1957

sour_grapes said:


> Did it come by UPS?



Nope two guys showed up, dug a hole, poured concrete and installed it. We repose junkie old plastic thing. Besides only USPS can deliver the mail, it's the law.


----------



## Boatboy24

Well, I guess I won't be playing 'mailbox baseball' in your neighborhood.


----------



## Kraffty

Exporing the desert hoping to catch some monsoon weather but nothing much happened. 
Did come up with a neat black and white.


----------



## winemaker81

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 76488


This looks great, but a lot of us would need more steps!


----------



## geek




----------



## winemaker81

I was in my attic last night and spotted this container -- the WineArt Project Wine Cellar 1999 Merlot. This was the forerunner of the current limited edition kits like the Winexpert LExx series.


----------



## jswordy

I can tell by the look of the place that my wife is now 80% retired.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## ibglowin

The Summer outdoor concerts have returned to our little town. Last night was the first one since Covid. We have an 85% vax rate in our county. It was a perfect evening.


----------



## ibglowin

We have a couple of young bucks now roaming freely in town. They seem to be making their way toward my dahlia garden. The dogs were not sure what to do........


----------



## geek

@ibglowin How's the humidity in your neck of the woods in NM, I assume none pretty much in summer time?


----------



## ibglowin

May and June are typically very hot and dry. We can have single digit humidity in May and June and triple digit temps at times. The Monsoon season kicks in typically at the beginning of July and runs through August and we get moisture flow up from Mexico. At this point we can have our highest humidity of the year with humidity ranging from 50-70% some days and lots of afternoon thunderstorms once you have that combination of heat and moisture. 

Right now the humidity is ~35% and the air temp is ~80F. Its humid (for us) but not bad on the grand scale of humidity!



geek said:


> @ibglowin How's the humidity in your neck of the woods in NM, I assume none pretty much in summer time?


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> May and June are typically very hot and dry. We can have single digit humidity in May and June and triple digit temps at times. The Monsoon season kicks in typically at the beginning of July and runs through August and we get moisture flow up from Mexico. At this point we can have our highest humidity of the year with humidity ranging from 50-70% some days and lots of afternoon thunderstorms once you have that combination of heat and moisture.
> 
> Right now the humidity is ~35% and the air temp is ~80F. Its humid (for us) but not bad on the grand scale of humidity!



That is not humid at all....lol


----------



## geek

Our humidity currently is ranging 70% in town


----------



## bstnh1

79 degrees, 73% humidity here in southern NH.


----------



## geek

bstnh1 said:


> 79 degrees, 73% humidity here in southern NH.



Your temp is a tad lower than here in CT. Lots of thunder this afternoon and not a single drop of rain


----------



## geek

Not sure if this is right but my iPhone says the humidity is at 97% ..!!!


----------



## bstnh1

That was correct! Here's he 10 pm info from NOAA for the Oxford airport.




1719:51​SE 810.00Mostly Cloudy​SCT075 BKN09579788972*97%*NA8430.041017.6


----------



## ibglowin

Well yea if its raining the humidity is ~100%!



geek said:


> Not sure if this is right but my iPhone says the humidity is at 97% ..!!!
> 
> View attachment 76632


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Well yea if its raining the humidity is ~100%!



But there was no rain really until later at night, regardless it was a humid day yesterday for sure.


----------



## ibglowin

Well your phone says drizzle which is technically a form of........ Rain!



geek said:


> But there was no rain really until later at night, regardless it was a humid day yesterday for sure.


----------



## bstnh1

My post above which is part of a screenshot from NOAA, says it was cloudy in that area at 10 PM with 97% humidity.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin

"Magic Staircase" with mysterious architec/builder. Yep we got that.


----------



## ibglowin

Sandia Sunrise........


----------



## geek




----------



## bstnh1

2020 Ford Sales Worldwide 4.2 Million

2020 Telsa Sales Worldwide 499,550

_I drove an EV decades ago when they were called "Bumper Cars" or "Dodgems"._


----------



## geek

bstnh1 said:


> 2020 Ford Sales Worldwide 4.2 Million
> 
> 2020 Telsa Sales Worldwide 499,550
> 
> _I drove an EV decades ago when they were called "Bumper Cars" or "Dodgems"._



I have a question: do you know when Tesla started producing EVs compared to Ford? Yeah, put that in perspective.


----------



## sour_grapes

Great taste!

Less filling!


----------



## bstnh1

geek said:


> I have a question: do you know when Tesla started producing EVs compared to Ford? Yeah, put that in perspective.


Well, old Henry wasn't the first. That was Ransom E Olds. But Hank wasn't too far behind. My father actually had a REO lawnmower that I used in the late 50s. Good machine. Ate through anything. I believe Henry's first rig was the 4 hp Quadracycle he wheeled around in 1896. The first Telsa showed its face in 2008. But it was not a Musk product. The founder of Telsa was, arguably, Martin Eberhard who served as Telsa's first CEO until Musk was appointed. So, to answer your question, Ford started producing vehicles in 1896, 125 years ago. Telsa started producing vehicles in 2008, 13 years ago. Ford was incorporated in 1903; the assembly line was developed in 1904 and by 1920 was producing more than one million vehicles per year. Telsa is waaaay behind that rate even with all the newer technology and far more potential customers. VROOOM .. VROOOM...... By the way ...... Elon Musk's first car was a used 1978 BMW 320i that he bought in 1994 for $1400.


----------



## geek

There you go.....


----------



## olusteebus

Wouldn't a more meanigful comparisom be based on who pioneered EV and how many have been made.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

Mac, or PC ??


----------



## bstnh1

Worldwide EV sales for March, 2021:


----------



## Jan




----------



## wrongway

Jan said:


> View attachment 76747


I would take that Mustang over a Tesla any day! Even if you paid me to take the Tesla!!


----------



## Jan

Thanks.... Be well.....


----------



## wrongway

Jan said:


> Thanks.... Be well.....


Thanks, You too! Beautiful car!!


----------



## ibglowin

Mountain Lion just chilling in Los yesterday morning. Keep your small pets inside.


----------



## ibglowin

It's almost time........


----------



## Dennis Griffith

We don't have mountain lions here, but we do have bobcats.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

Do you smoke them (anchos)?? Love these fresh and smoked. And stuffed as well.


----------



## ibglowin

Those are not ancho chile, just New Mexico green chile, more than likely the " Big Jim" variety.

Yes they get flame roasted and then they are put into a plastic garbage bag to "sweat" for a few hours that helps to loosen the outer tough skin. The outer skin is then peeled away and what you are left with with the soft yet spicy meat that goes into almost everything in these parts! 



Dennis Griffith said:


> Do you smoke them (anchos)?? Love these fresh and smoked. And stuffed as well.


----------



## ibglowin

Deming, NM


----------



## Dennis Griffith

ibglowin said:


> It's almost time........
> 
> View attachment 76772





ibglowin said:


> Those are not ancho chile, just New Mexico green chile, more than likely the " Big Jim" variety.
> 
> Yes they get flame roasted and then they are put into a plastic garbage bag to "sweat" for a few hours that helps to loosen the outer tough skin. The outer skin is then peeled away and what you are left with with the soft yet spicy meat that goes into almost everything in these parts!



Sorry, thought they were pablanos. Probably an off shoot and quite tasty.


----------



## Daboyleroy

bstnh1 said:


> Worldwide EV sales for March, 2021:
> 
> View attachment 76753


Nio delivered 17,353 electric cars in the fourth quarter of 2020 – compared to 8,224 deliveries in the fourth quarter of 2019 and 12,206 in the third quarter of 2020. Nio delivered 43,728 electric cars in full-year 2020, more than double the 20,565 delivered in 2019.

Nio delivered 7,225 vehicles in January 2021 and 5,578 vehicles in February 2021, up 352 and 689 per cent, respectively, compared to the previous year’s respective months.

not trying to be picky…
I have followed the EVs for a while


----------



## jswordy

Daboyleroy said:


> Nio delivered 17,353 electric cars in the fourth quarter of 2020 – compared to 8,224 deliveries in the fourth quarter of 2019 and 12,206 in the third quarter of 2020. Nio delivered 43,728 electric cars in full-year 2020, more than double the 20,565 delivered in 2019.
> 
> Nio delivered 7,225 vehicles in January 2021 and 5,578 vehicles in February 2021, up 352 and 689 per cent, respectively, compared to the previous year’s respective months.
> 
> not trying to be picky…
> I have followed the EVs for a while



I'm invested in Nio.


----------



## jswordy

From Just Rolled Into The Shop on Reddit...


----------



## geek

jswordy said:


> I'm invested in Nio.



I was too but let them go.


----------



## sour_grapes

A day late, but here goes. A 100k or so Bucks fans at the end of the parade.


----------



## crushday

Had a friend excitedly bring over this bottle of wine tonight to share. I looked at it and asked him to describe it to me, how it’s been stored and what’s been happening over its lifetime. That bottle has been to several different states, perhaps an unwilling participant in many moves. And, spent the majority of its life living in garages - 43 winters and 42 summers. Naturally, I didn’t give it any hope of satisfying our palates.

After confirming he wanted me to open the wine, I sunk my cork screw into the deteriorating stopper. It exited the bottle without much more than 1 pound of pressure and was gooey. The contends pouring out of the bottle looked like liquid copper. And, the nose? Best described as difficult - like a sniper assaulting your nostrils. 

My friend was disappointed to watch his vintage dumped down the drain. Me, happy to be liberated.


----------



## ibglowin

Looks like a super spreader event to me!



sour_grapes said:


> A day late, but here goes. A 100k or so Bucks fans at the end of the parade.


----------



## ibglowin

My Hops are moving along nicely with the heat and increased moisture from the monsoons.


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Looks like a super spreader event to me!



Yup, my thoughts too! (I was not there.)


----------



## ibglowin

Last night's full "buck" moon. Had a reddish tinge to it due to the wildfires to the west of us I suspect. You can almost make out ET on the bike!


----------



## geek

At my friend’s house here in CT


----------



## Old Corker

ibglowin said:


> Last night's full "buck" moon. Had a reddish tinge to it due to the wildfires to the west of us I suspect. You can almost make out ET on the bike!
> 
> View attachment 76896


You may have a blend there. Western US fires and Sahara dust. How is the nose?


----------



## jswordy

96 in the shade. Home brew drinking weather! And yes, I am!!!


----------



## jswordy

Old Corker said:


> You may have a blend there. Western US fires and Sahara dust. How is the nose?



Well, the nose is ah--- the nose is ahhh---- the nose is AH-CHOO!


----------



## Gigglyanya

July's experiment, Strawberry Watermelon Wine


----------



## winemaker81

The view from the deck of Chateau Lafayette Reneau in the NY Finger Lakes.


----------



## Rice_Guy

_meanwhile on the other side of town a few brave souls delve into . . . . _


sour_grapes said:


> A day late, but here goes. A 100k or so Bucks fans at the end of the parade.


----------



## ibglowin

Got peppers? (and yes there are two varieties in this pic) Poblano and Jalapeño


----------



## Dennis Griffith

ibglowin said:


> Got peppers? (and yes there are two varieties in this pic) Poblano and Jalepeno


You know they cross pollinate and carry certain traits as well? I once grew habanero and jalapeno peppers too close, and the jalapenos were the hottest ever. For me, jalapenos burn on the way out while habaneros burn on the way in, but these didn't turn loose from start to finish. Nouf said.


----------



## G259

Gigglyanya said:


> July's experiment, Strawberry Watermelon Wine



I just read something that said that watermelon spoils quickly, so you have to raise the alcohol level in your wine quickly as well (EC-1118?)


----------



## G259

ibglowin said:


> Got peppers? (and yes there are two varieties in this pic) Poblano and Jalepeno
> 
> View attachment 76933



Actually, giving Poblanos a little extra heat might not be a bad thing! I love hot food, but the H & G words are not spoken of around here!


----------



## sour_grapes

Rice_Guy said:


> _meanwhile on the other side of town a few brave souls delve into . . . . _
> 
> View attachment 76923



I wasn't there either!!


----------



## sour_grapes

G259 said:


> Actually, giving Poblanos a little extra heat might not be a bad thing! I love hot food, but the H & G words are not spoken of around here!



H&G? I assume that the "H" means "of or originating in Havana" (but in Spanish), but I cannot figure out the "G." (And I may be wrong about the H!  )


----------



## G259

Habanero and Ghost


----------



## sour_grapes

G259 said:


> Habanero and Ghost



"Ghost" occurred to me, but I did not have the courage of my convictions.

At least I got the "H" correct!


----------



## jswordy

Friend of mine's post...


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Gigglyanya

G259 said:


> I just read something that said that watermelon spoils quickly, so you have to raise the alcohol level in your wine quickly as well (EC-1118?)


 I didn't see that though I did read you need a higher then 14% for most fruit wines. So I always use EC-1118. I haven't had any issue with spoilage so far. My last bottle opened was Pineapple from 2018 and it was delicious.


----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


> View attachment 76956



Is that the guy sleeping in his "Tesla"?


----------



## geek

Tesla saves more range at 0% than other EVs, test finds


Testers at Edmunds found that Teslas keep going for longer below an indicated zero miles, although even considering that they didn't see as many total miles of range as expected.




www.greencarreports.com


----------



## Darrell Hawley

Daughter and kids came over for a swim in the Bay of Green Bay. Opened the back door and it was right in front of us. Went for the camera but was passed us by the time I got back. Turned around at the end of the Bay and came back. The blimp came over from the EAA in Oshkosh Wis, about a 45 minute drive south of us. We waved to the people and didn't cost us anything. On the other hand, the 12 passengers waving back had to BID on getting on and had to pay$14,000/couple. (Goes to charity). Yea, waving from the water is just as much fun as from the air.


----------



## geek

Yesterday marked 3 years with me and not regretting a single thing about it.

It deserved a nice foam bath and excellent paint sealer to protect the ceramic coating, still looks like the first day I picked it up


----------



## bstnh1

Looks brand new. How many miles???


----------



## geek

bstnh1 said:


> Looks brand new. How many miles???



32,905 to be precise 

I've taken great care of it, never seen a car wash in 3 years, all done by hand at home with proper washing techniques  and paint protection.
Sleek like a baby's butt... LOL

It's been to Mt. Washington a couple times and what a great experience going down with the regen braking.


----------



## Boatboy24

@vacuumpumpman : are you expanding the business?


----------



## jswordy




----------



## geek




----------



## geek

This is how much the local electricity company charges for "delivery fee"... 
I buy electricity from a company in TX, but local company charges almost double for using their lines.


----------



## Jovimaple

Vikings training camp!


----------



## geek

Jovimaple said:


> Vikings training camp!



Beautiful camp.


----------



## jswordy

Jovimaple said:


> Vikings training camp!View attachment 77098
> View attachment 77099



Just think of how many millions of dollars are walking around that field!


----------



## Rice_Guy

Mad city , , , , , , , a bit hazy: fires out west


, , , , , , date night , , , , ,


----------



## Jovimaple

jswordy said:


> Just think of how many millions of dollars are walking around that field!


You ain't wrong there!


----------



## ibglowin

Sensorio "Field of Light" Paso Robles, CA


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

Sunset at "the Lab". Albuquerque Isotopes park.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Sunset at "the Lab". Albuquerque Isotopes park.
> 
> View attachment 77232



Do they forbid the use of uniform numbers 5 and 8?


----------



## mainshipfred

ibglowin said:


> Sunset at "the Lab". Albuquerque Isotopes park.
> 
> View attachment 77232



Pretty nice for a minor league ballpark.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

Almost there..


----------



## Chuck E

crushday said:


> Had a friend excitedly bring over this bottle of wine tonight to share. I looked at it and asked him to describe it to me, how it’s been stored and what’s been happening over its lifetime. That bottle has been to several different states, perhaps an unwilling participant in many moves. And, spent the majority of its life living in garages - 43 winters and 42 summers. Naturally, I didn’t give it any hope of satisfying our palates.
> 
> After confirming he wanted me to open the wine, I sunk my cork screw into the deteriorating stopper. It exited the bottle without much more than 1 pound of pressure and was gooey. The contends pouring out of the bottle looked like liquid copper. And, the nose? Best described as difficult - like a sniper assaulting your nostrils.
> 
> My friend was disappointed to watch his vintage dumped down the drain. Me, happy to be liberated.
> 
> View attachment 76884



Never age Beaujolais


----------



## Dennis Griffith

Chuck E said:


> Never age Beaujolais



Indeed. Found a 2000 vintage Beaujolais nouveau in the closet last year and was sorely disappointed that it had been misplaced there. I still opened it, but it was as expected.


----------



## winemaker81

When I buy Beaujolais Nouveau, I drink it by the following January. By April it's turning nasty. Regular Beaujolais is usually good for 5 or 6 years, although I don't purposefully age it.

It's amazing how many people believe any red wine can be aged for decades. A common figure is that 90% of the world's wine production is designed for consumption within 3 years, and I believe it.

For the most part, wines I purchase are intended for consumption within 6 months of purchase. There's not many wines that I'd try to age myself. My own, of course!


----------



## Dennis Griffith

winemaker81 said:


> When I buy Beaujolais Nouveau, I drink it by the following January. By April it's turning nasty. Regular Beaujolais is usually good for 5 or 6 years, although I don't purposefully age it.
> 
> It's amazing how many people believe any red wine can be aged for decades. A common figure is that 90% of the world's wine production is designed for consumption within 3 years, and I believe it.
> 
> For the most part, wines I purchase are intended for consumption within 6 months of purchase. There's not many wines that I'd try to age myself. My own, of course!


I would have consumed it, if I had remembered it. I think it was consigned to the neither regions while moving, depriving me of a fine wine.


----------



## dralarms

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 77237


What is that


----------



## Ivywoods

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 77237


----------



## ibglowin

dralarms said:


> What is that


Horned Toad


----------



## sour_grapes

I was out in @Rice_Guy 's neck of the woods today. I had never been to our fair state's Capitol building before. (I actually went in to find a public restroom, if truth be told, as they are hard to find elsewhere, but wound up enjoying the beautiful building.)


----------



## ibglowin

The Green Chile is in!


----------



## Dennis Griffith

jswordy said:


> View attachment 77278





ibglowin said:


> The Green Chile is in!
> 
> View attachment 77295
> 
> 
> View attachment 77296
> 
> 
> View attachment 77297



How do you store them?


----------



## ibglowin

Most folks let them sweat in the plastic bag for several hours which helps loosen the thick outer skin more. Then once cool, put them into quart or gallon zip lock bags, flatten and put into the freezer. They will freeze well for up to 24 months but they usually don't last that long as they get eaten fast. At some point when ready to use you thaw and then run a little water over them while you peel off the skin fully. Once the skin is removed you are ready to chop and add to your favorite dish.



Dennis Griffith said:


> How do you store them?


----------



## Dennis Griffith

ibglowin said:


> Most folks let them sweat in the plastic bag for several hours which helps loosen the thick outer skin more. Then once cool, put them into quart or gallon zip lock bags, flatten and put into the freezer. They will freeze well for up to 24 months but they usually don't last that long as they get eaten fast. At some point when ready to use you thaw and then run a little water over them while you peel off the skin fully. Once the skin is removed you are ready to chop and add to your favorite dish.


So I could use my vacuum packer then. Allows stuff to last much longer in the freezer.


----------



## ibglowin

Absolutely!



Dennis Griffith said:


> So I could use my vacuum packer then. Allows stuff to last much longer in the freezer.


----------



## Sage




----------



## David Violante

Our new addition~


----------



## cmason1957

What we had done around the house this week. My wife and I decided we would pay a finish carpenter to take care of this for us. 
Before 


After


----------



## sour_grapes

Looks great. Honestly, the "before" looked pretty good, too!


----------



## cmason1957

sour_grapes said:


> Looks great. Honestly, the "before" looked pretty good, too!



But the part you all don't know is that the before was done by my ex wife and I. The new was my second (and she tells me last) wife idea. Sort of her peeing in every corner of every room.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

cmason1957 said:


> What we had done around the house this week. My wife and I decided we would pay a finish carpenter to take care of this for us.
> Before
> View attachment 77334
> 
> After
> View attachment 77335
> 
> 
> View attachment 77336


I don't know, the dog isn't watching tv anymore.


----------



## winemaker81

David Violante said:


> Our new addition~


My niece has the same one or very similar. VERY night for sitting out in the evening!


----------



## David Violante

winemaker81 said:


> My niece has the same one or very similar. VERY night for sitting out in the evening!


We absolutely love it. Now we just have to see how much propane we go through…!


----------



## Boatboy24

David Violante said:


> We absolutely love it. Now we just have to see how much propane we go through…!



It doesn't matter - it'll be worth every penny.


----------



## johnkelsall

You could get it plumbed for natural gas .


----------



## David Violante

johnkelsall said:


> You could get it plumbed for natural gas .


Oooohhhhh that‘s a great idea…. I could plumb the fire table *and* the grill….


----------



## geek

Here I go again…,


----------



## heatherd

David Violante said:


> Oooohhhhh that‘s a great idea…. I could plumb the fire table *and* the grill….


We did that with our grill at our last home (which had a roof deck) and it is lovely not to have to lug and refill tanks!


----------



## geek




----------



## johnkelsall

heatherd said:


> We did that with our grill at our last home (which had a roof deck) and it is lovely not to have to lug and refill tanks!


I believe it burns hotter than propane in the winter but have not checked the numbers in 25 yrs.


----------



## wrongway

Does Tesla have a V8 engine?








Watch the World’s First V8 Tesla Swap Start Up for the First Time


Rich Rebuilds' latest madcap project puts a Camaro V8 under the hood of a Model S—and it just roared into life.




www.thedrive.com





Sacrilege never sounded better… Dropping a V8 gas-burning engine into a Tesla Model S is one of the most non-controversial LS swaps we might ever cover. Well, it will be controversial among the electric car fanboys, but for most gearheads this is a pretty sweet hybridization of two American auto brands.
To begin with, about half the lifetime carbon-dioxide emissions from an electric car come from the energy used to produce the car, especially in the mining and processing of raw materials needed for the battery. This compares unfavorably with the manufacture of a gasoline-powered car which accounts for 17% of the car’s lifetime carbon-dioxide emissions. When a new EV appears in the show-room, it has already caused 30,000 pounds of carbon-dioxide emission. The equivalent amount for manufacturing a conventional car is 14,000 pounds.
Once on the road, the carbon dioxide emissions of EVs depends on the power-generation fuel used to recharge its battery. If it comes mostly from coal-fired power plants, it will lead to about 15 ounces of carbon-dioxide for every mile it is driven—three ounces more than a similar gasoline-powered car. Even without reference to the source of electricity used for battery charging, if an EV is driven 50,000 miles over its lifetime, the huge initial emissions from its manufacture means the EV will actually have put more carbon-dioxide in the atmosphere than a similar-size gasoline-powered car driven the same number of miles. 









The Dirty Secrets Of ‘Clean’ Electric Vehicles


The widespread view that fossil fuels are “dirty” and renewables such as wind and solar energy and electric vehicles are “clean” has become a fixture of mainstream media and policy makers of all persuasions. But, in the case of EVs, the dirty secrets of “clean energy” should seem apparent to all.




www.forbes.com


----------



## Kraffty

Lori and I took a quick, 30 hour get-away Wed and Thursday. The plan was to shoot the Perseids Meteor shower along with the Milkyway in the really dark skies around Winslow AZ. The monsoons had other ideas. Clouds, lightning and winds had me scrambling to find different subjects. This abandoned gas station off Route 66 and the Two Guns offramp at I-40 was lit by passing trucks at around midnight.



Also shot this old structure behind the opening of the Apache Death Cave about 1/4 mile from this station. Difficult conditions for someone with limited skills but a great experience builder. What looks like the moon is really an over exposed Jupiter.


----------



## Boatboy24

Great work, Mike! Amazing shots.


----------



## jswordy

cmason1957 said:


> What we had done around the house this week. My wife and I decided we would pay a finish carpenter to take care of this for us.
> Before
> View attachment 77334
> 
> After
> View attachment 77335
> 
> 
> View attachment 77336



Holy crap, that after shot looks like you should be calling a Cabinet meeting, Mr. President!


----------



## bstnh1

Got rid of the woodchucks eating up the garden; got rid of the chipmunks; got rid of the racoons; and now we have Porky to watch out for.


----------



## Kraffty

Near the end of the scenic in the Petrified Forest National Park.


----------



## ibglowin

Excellent shots all the way around! 



Kraffty said:


> Lori and I took a quick, 30 hour get-away Wed and Thursday. The plan was to shoot the Perseids Meteor shower along with the Milkyway in the really dark skies around Winslow AZ. The monsoons had other ideas. Clouds, lightning and winds had me scrambling to find different subjects. This abandoned gas station off Route 66 and the Two Guns offramp at I-40 was lit by passing trucks at around midnight.
> View attachment 77487
> 
> 
> Also shot this old structure behind the opening of the Apache Death Cave about 1/4 mile from this station. Difficult conditions for someone with limited skills but a great experience builder. What looks like the moon is really an over exposed Jupiter.
> 
> View attachment 77488


----------



## jswordy

While I get up every morning creaking and groaning with various aches and pains, here's my HS classmate en route to Canada yesterday! 350 miles down, 200 to go.


----------



## geek

Pigs, pigs and more pics getting fresh air


----------



## geek




----------



## mainshipfred

geek said:


> Pigs, pigs and more pics getting fresh air
> 
> View attachment 77576



Not for long though it doesn't seem.


----------



## geek

mainshipfred said:


> Not for long though it doesn't seem.



That’s right.!! Lol


----------



## bstnh1

geek said:


> View attachment 77578
> View attachment 77580
> View attachment 77581
> View attachment 77583
> View attachment 77584
> View attachment 77585
> View attachment 77586
> View attachment 77588


Sure look like grill pigs to me!


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> Pigs, pigs and more pics getting fresh air
> 
> View attachment 77576



It appears that this may be for the last time?

EDIT: Ooops, @mainshipfred and @bstnh1 beat me to it!


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> View attachment 77578
> View attachment 77580
> View attachment 77581
> View attachment 77583
> View attachment 77584
> View attachment 77585
> View attachment 77586
> View attachment 77588



Any fallout from the earthquake for you?


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> View attachment 77578



Interesting roof on that 'grill'.


----------



## dralarms

Boatboy24 said:


> Interesting roof on that 'grill'.


Yep, let’s the smoke escape but still provides shelter from rain.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Interesting roof on that 'grill'.



I think made out of zinc. My friend has that house as a country house 2 hours away from the city, he really knows grilling and cooking overall, a lot.


----------



## RichardC

A funky ant, 3/4 in long, that apparently isn't an ant, but a wasp. Velvet ant. First time seeing one!


----------



## ibglowin

Early morning on the plaza. Santa fe, NM


----------



## bstnh1




----------



## Daboyleroy

geek said:


> Pigs, pigs and more pics getting fresh air
> 
> View attachment 77576


Chops
Hams
bacon
on the hoof


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> Early morning on the plaza. Santa fe, NM
> 
> View attachment 77621



Been there many times. ❤


----------



## bstnh1

ibglowin said:


> Early morning on the plaza. Santa fe, NM
> 
> View attachment 77621


Early morning in the back of my pickup. He's eaten his last meal in my garden!


----------



## Boatboy24

bstnh1 said:


> Early morning in the back of my pickup. He's eaten his last meal in my garden!
> 
> View attachment 77647


----------



## ibglowin

The road is long.........


----------



## Kraffty

Soap Box Derby Time! Just a quick 2 or 3 thousand foot drop.


----------



## Aeludor

Relaxing for a bit


----------



## wood1954

my


bstnh1 said:


> Early morning in the back of my pickup. He's eaten his last meal in my garden!
> 
> View attachment 77647


 My smaller dog killed one of those a few years ago, it almost killed him in the process, it got him with his claws in the groin, really ripped him up. another expensive trip to the vet. They can really be a pest.


----------



## Aeludor

Day 2 camping,


----------



## Sage

The vineyard dogs today and the vineyard table and dogs a year ago.


----------



## winemaker81

Recent flooding has been ugly in places. This road is (was) in the area I grew up near:


----------



## Aeludor

winemaker81 said:


> Recent flooding has been ugly in places. This road is (was) in the area I grew up near:
> 
> View attachment 77787


Wow, and they just have 1 large delineator?? They should have some barricades and a Jersey barrier or 3 per side...just sayin.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

Out for an evening cruise last night.


----------



## hounddawg

Dawg


----------



## hounddawg

TURTLE PORN
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg




----------



## hounddawg




----------



## hounddawg




----------



## hounddawg




----------



## hounddawg




----------



## hounddawg




----------



## hounddawg

faithful and honest, 3/4 great pyrenees, 1/4 mountain cure at age 13, Spike,,,one week before a meth neighbor about a mile away , drove 20 feet into my parents yard and killed, him,,, funny that was one week and one day before that neighbors meth lab blew up, burning his home, shop, and truck somehow all burnt to the ground,, i sure miss ole spike,,,
Dawg


----------



## mainshipfred

Dennis Griffith said:


> Out for an evening cruise last night.
> 
> View attachment 77821
> View attachment 77822
> View attachment 77823



What's the boat, looks like a center console.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

mainshipfred said:


> What's the boat, looks like a center console.


It's a Ranger R21 tug. Not a center console.


----------



## winemaker81

Aeludor said:


> Wow, and they just have 1 large delineator?? They should have some barricades and a Jersey barrier or 3 per side...just sayin.


One of the local traditions is a snowmobile race across a river in July. Yes, July. No, this is not above the Arctic Circle.

The idea is to get up enough speed on grass to hydroplane across the river. _Most_ make it across the river! It's entertaining to watch.

So ... I'm sure that someone will see that washout, get out a snowmobile, and say, "hold my beer and video this!" 

Regarding the barrier, my guess is that a private citizen put the cones in place immediately, before any city or county DOT arrived. Probably within a few hours DOT put up real barriers.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

hounddawg said:


> View attachment 77836


What kind of fish is that? Never used a crescent wrench on a fish before.


----------



## bstnh1

Aeludor said:


> Wow, and they just have 1 large delineator?? They should have some barricades and a Jersey barrier or 3 per side...just sayin.


That struck me as very strange too - and dangerous! Not much better than a traffic cone. But if you look way up to the top of the photo, it looks like there's a full size barrier across the road.


----------



## jswordy

Our next predicted Gulf of Mexico hurricane...


----------



## jswordy

No joke...


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

Does this look to you like it did to me?




My friend posted this pic of his takeoff today and all I could see was an alien behind him at first!


----------



## ceeaton

Actually concerned about the spaghetti plot you posted earlier, we've (like you have) have had way too much rain for August, don't need anymore...


----------



## geek

@Boatboy24 
Saw this Weber Performance at a store in DR, exchange is about 57 to a dollar


----------



## Dennis Griffith

geek said:


> @Boatboy24
> Saw this Weber Performance at a store in DR, exchange is about 57 to a dollar
> 
> View attachment 77981



Ok, I'll ask. DR?


----------



## mainshipfred

Dennis Griffith said:


> Ok, I'll ask. DR?



Dominion Republic


----------



## Dennis Griffith

mainshipfred said:


> Dominion Republic



Dominican Republic, thanks


----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> @Boatboy24
> Saw this Weber Performance at a store in DR, exchange is about 57 to a dollar
> 
> View attachment 77981



Ah, well, its the deluxe model...  Can you still buy a mansion there for about $30K? About 5 years ago, a friend was looking at houses there and showed me some prices.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

ceeaton said:


> Actually concerned about the spaghetti plot you posted earlier, we've (like you have) have had way too much rain for August, don't need anymore...



I am well inland, in southern TN. Gas has already jumped 10 cents here. My friend in Louisiana says some stations are already out, big run on gas there now.


----------



## geek

I can say this Presidente beer is nice, like it a lot


----------



## ibglowin

These guys crack me up!









#495: The Rolling Stones - Gimme Shelter | By The same video of the same guys dancing to a different song every so often | Facebook


243K views, 4.4K likes, 1.4K loves, 556 comments, 3.7K shares, Facebook Watch Videos from The same video of the same guys dancing to a different song every so often: #495: The Rolling Stones - Gimme...




fb.watch


----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> I can say this Presidente beer is nice, like it a lot
> 
> View attachment 78005



Not bad for InBev! I have a friend who goes to Haiti and the DR a lot, he likes it. I can get it here by special order on the Budweiser truck.


----------



## Johnd

I love hurricane season…. We’re where the blue dot is, just on the eastern edge of the cone of uncertainty. We’ll end up in the NE quadrant of a land falling cat 4 hurricane, on the 16 year anniversary of Katrina. Hope history doesn’t repeat itself. 

Got all the kids here, natural gas generator, lotsa food, and a couple thousand bottles of wine, we can make it!!


----------



## crushday

Johnd said:


> I love hurricane season…. We’re where the blue dot is.


Stay safe, John. Keep us posted, please...


----------



## mainshipfred

Good luck John, I was thinking about you while checking the path this morning.


----------



## Johnd

mainshipfred said:


> Good luck John, I was thinking about you while checking the path this morning.


Thanks, Fred, we’ll be OK. She’s a beautiful storm, which is unfortunately also powerful and very well organized. Picked up some speed, which is good. Here‘s a little infrared satellite. Just had our first little rain shower


----------



## Dennis Griffith

Johnd said:


> Thanks, Fred, we’ll be OK. She’s a beautiful storm, which is unfortunately also powerful and very well organized. Picked up some speed, which is good. Here‘s a little infrared satellite. Just had our first little rain shower View attachment 78046



Hope you and family stay safe and are above the flood waters. I heard 11 foot storm surge, wow..


----------



## Boatboy24

Stay safe, John.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

Johnd said:


> I love hurricane season…. We’re where the blue dot is, just on the eastern edge of the cone of uncertainty. We’ll end up in the NE quadrant of a land falling cat 4 hurricane, on the 16 year anniversary of Katrina. Hope history doesn’t repeat itself.
> 
> Got all the kids here, natural gas generator, lotsa food, and a couple thousand bottles of wine, we can make it!!
> 
> View attachment 78043


Good luck on the weather (and don't forget to keep your wine opener close by).


----------



## jswordy

Stay safe, John. They are talking about Cat. 5 strength right now, 160 mph winds with gusts to 190. Cat. 1 winds all the way up north Mississippi as it advances over land. I'll see rain from it in TN on Tuesday.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Dennis Griffith

jswordy said:


> View attachment 78049


Not big on eating duck, but I could make an exception, that is if it were my freshly laid concrete.


----------



## geek




----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> View attachment 78053
> View attachment 78054



That is beautiful. I see prices have risen since my friend was house hunting. Secret must be out now. Enjoy!





__





Property for Sale in Dominican Republic - realtor.com - Page 7


Find Property for sale in Dominican Republic. Search for real estate and find the latest listings of Dominican Republic Property for sale.




www.realtor.com


----------



## jswordy

Ida has begun to flood my happy place.


----------



## winemaker81

The Starship Pontiac -- I wanted that car so badly ... MANY moons ago ...


----------



## dralarms

jswordy said:


> Ida has begun to flood my happy place.
> 
> View attachment 78056


That ain’t your Nissan is it?


----------



## Dennis Griffith

jswordy said:


> Ida has begun to flood my happy place.
> 
> View attachment 78056



Hopefully that's not your happy truck (or unhappy truck, as it may be)


----------



## geek

jswordy said:


> That is beautiful. I see prices have risen since my friend was house hunting. Secret must be out now. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Property for Sale in Dominican Republic - realtor.com - Page 7
> 
> 
> Find Property for sale in Dominican Republic. Search for real estate and find the latest listings of Dominican Republic Property for sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realtor.com



I don’t know why but down here there’s always a “deficit” in apartments, always apartment buildings, big towers going up and get sold while on the blueprints of the project.

I just got into a project to be built by spring or summer 2024 and put a deposit on a small 65 sq ft unit (actually 2 units) for investment near what they call “el malecón” and the company owner whom I know for over 30 years told me they already had about 50% of the total units under some commitment, and I’m sure the rest will be sold in no time by December.


----------



## geek

Couple screen shot of that project, with gym, social area and pool on the rooftop


----------



## Johnd

She’s here!! After she’s gone, gonna pass over my property in north Mississippi. After cleanup here, I’ll do it all over again there.


----------



## winemaker81

@Johnd, good luck!


----------



## ibglowin

Stay safe John!



Johnd said:


> I love hurricane season….


----------



## ibglowin

Good morning Kauai!


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> Good morning Kauai!
> 
> View attachment 78065


You really suck for posting this photo during a hurricane!! Looks beautiful, wish I was there.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Good morning Kauai!
> 
> View attachment 78065



Did you not hear? Hawaii's governor wants you to stay home. 

Enjoy - looks gorgeous.


----------



## wood1954

hounddawg said:


> View attachment 77834


looks like you your ladies in leather


----------



## ibglowin

Apologies for the bad timing John! Hope Ida moves inland fast and just keeps trucking.




Johnd said:


> You really suck for posting this photo during a hurricane!! Looks beautiful, wish I was there.


----------



## ibglowin

Really need to thank him. We had 69 passengers on a plane that holds 189 people. We each had an entire row of three seats to ourselves. 






Boatboy24 said:


> Did you not hear? Hawaii's governor wants you to stay home.
> 
> Enjoy - looks gorgeous.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Really need to thank him. We had 69 passengers on a plane that holds 189 people. We each had an entire row of three seats to ourselves.
> View attachment 78068
> View attachment 78069



Wow! We were in CO and WY last month and flights were overbooked!


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> Apologies for the bad timing John! Hope Ida moves inland fast and just keeps trucking.


Here’s a pic of my transformer pole, broken in half, wires across my driveway and front yard, I’m trapped. Genny is running on natural gas, so we’re OK, got full power, A/C, and wine as long as the gas line stays active. May be days before the power company can cut me out. Worst of the storm yet to come.


----------



## hounddawg

wood1954 said:


> ,
> looks like you your ladies in leather


yeah ,i lean kinda toward the kinky side, i can't drive past a cattle lot that at least one of em don't wink at me, man every time i hope it ain't the bull,,,
Dawg


----------



## geek

Johnd said:


> Here’s a pic of my transformer pole, broken in half, wires across my driveway and front yard, I’m trapped. Genny is running on natural gas, so we’re OK, got full power, A/C, and wine as long as the gas line stays active. May be days before the power company can cut me out. Worst of the storm yet to come.View attachment 78072



Wow, glad you really got prepared to face the storm.


----------



## Daboyleroy

geek said:


> I can say this Presidente beer is nice, like it a lot
> 
> View attachment 78005


I have downed a “few” of those in DR
it is or was very good


----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> Couple screen shot of that project, with gym, social area and pool on the rooftop
> 
> View attachment 78058
> View attachment 78059



Well, I know who to ask about visiting...


----------



## jswordy

First heavy rains have just begun to move in from Ida remnants. Thunder. They are talking big-time flooding.


----------



## ibglowin

This mornings walkabout around the resort.


----------



## geek

Enjoy your vacation Mike, that looks beautiful, never been to HI, jealous..


----------



## jswordy

Photo of the day for me! Lightning over the Colima volcano, Mexico
Credit: @tapiro


----------



## ibglowin

Thanks Varis! They do have a Costco in Lihue!  

We stocked up with groceries for the week yesterday. 



geek said:


> Enjoy your vacation Mike, that looks beautiful, never been to HI, jealous..


----------



## Johnd

Roughest hurricane ride I’ve ever been on for certain. 
Before & after Ida:


----------



## winemaker81

Johnd said:


> Before & after Ida:


I assume you and the family are all fine? That's the important thing.

Any significant damage to the house?


----------



## Bossbaby

Picked 210lbs of these beautiful Frontenac this past weekend, fermentation is filling the house with that great aroma.


----------



## Johnd

winemaker81 said:


> I assume you and the family are all fine? That's the important thing.
> 
> Any significant damage to the house?


Yes, thanks for asking, we’re good, house is good too. Lots of debris to clean up, several loads of limbs, still have trees in the road to dodge around to get out of the neighborhood. Hopefully, the cutting crews will be around in the next day or two to clear debris ahead of the power company linemen. We have a small neighborhood, about 200 homes, half of the lines are down, 1/3 of the poles snapped like mine in the picture. Thankful for my natural gas whole house generator. Could be a while before we get power, even longer for cable / internet. The whole AT&T cellular network was down for about 24 hours, no communications at all. No stores, gas stations, traffic lights, street lights, nothing. Just the hum of a few generators in the neighborhood, it’s eerie.


----------



## ibglowin

I was going to recommend SatTV as you have no cable/wires that can get taken down by high winds or falling trees but then I realized how many times you probably have heavy downpours with heavy storm clouds which can cause signal outages frequently.

Looks like the house held up well and none of those tall tress toppled over on your roof!

Plus the cellar is all good!



Johnd said:


> Could be a while before we get power, even longer for cable / internet......


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> I was going to recommend SatTV as you have no cable/wires that can get taken down by high winds or falling trees but then I realized how many times you probably have heavy downpours with heavy storm clouds which can cause signal outages frequently.
> 
> Looks like the house held up well and none of those tall tress toppled over on your roof!
> 
> Plus the cellar is all good!


I’ve got SatTV up at the property in MS, and I like it. Occasional signal interruptions from weather are short lived and infrequent. Frankly, it’s what I’d prefer here and have had the technician out here, but they don’t have enough open sky to get a reliable signal.


----------



## geek

Moments like


Johnd said:


> I’ve got SatTV up at the property in MS, and I like it. Occasional signal interruptions from weather are short lived and infrequent. Frankly, it’s what I’d prefer here and have had the technician out here, but they don’t have enough open sky to get a reliable signal.



Situations like this I think that having satellite internet may be a good thing to have, like StarLink, which may or may not be available in your area yet, but one tool in the arsenal.


----------



## crushday

Johnd said:


> Roughest hurricane ride I’ve ever been on for certain.



Glad all is well. You still have a roof - good news! And, looks like no structural damage at all. Assuming family fared well...


----------



## bstnh1

ibglowin said:


> This mornings walkabout around the resort.
> 
> View attachment 78090
> 
> 
> View attachment 78091
> 
> 
> View attachment 78092
> 
> 
> View attachment 78093
> 
> 
> View attachment 78094
> 
> 
> View attachment 78095
> 
> 
> View attachment 78096
> 
> 
> View attachment 78097
> 
> 
> View attachment 78098
> 
> 
> View attachment 78099


Tough life, eh?


----------



## jswordy

Johnd said:


> Roughest hurricane ride I’ve ever been on for certain.
> Before & after Ida:
> 
> View attachment 78103
> View attachment 78104
> View attachment 78105



Looks like your house made it all right. Not even any missing shingles that I can see. Good deal. Light's on inside so the generator is cranking away!


----------



## jswordy

I never knew that!


----------



## jswordy

Weather folks spent all night last night talking about Ida's remnant coming at us with 35-50 mph winds, heavy rains up to 5 inches, tress may fall, oh my god, Armageddon! Uh, yeah. Current map shows rain, max winds 10-15 mph. There is a rotation to the system but the biggest part that's south of us is moving east and there are clear skies not far to the west. Looking more like a rainy day, is all. They have already cut back rain chances for tonight and tomorrow is supposed to start cloudy and then be sunny. My place is the dot, and I work in Huntsville.


----------



## Old Corker

@Johnd So glad you got through it and all is well except for the cleanup. Sounds like LA took a pretty big hit overall. Take care.


----------



## ibglowin

Retirement is not sucking this week for sure!




bstnh1 said:


> Tough life, eh?


----------



## ibglowin

Thanks to @geek for this resort photo tip!


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Thanks to @geek for this resort photo tip!
> 
> View attachment 78114



LOL....enjoy 'broda'


----------



## Kraffty

Glad to see the weather has left everyone safe, inconvenienced but safe. We're still enjoying a strong monsoon season here in the southwest (except for those traitors who skated of to some tropical paradise). We're expecting a pretty serious couple of days starting this afternoon and had a little preview last night. Couple of shots from the deck after dinner.


----------



## ibglowin

Hiked from the condo to the "Queens Bath" this morning. Saw some huge sea turtles.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Thanks to @geek for this resort photo tip!
> 
> View attachment 78114



You cropped out the umbrella drink...


----------



## ibglowin

I wish we had some pool side service. This is strictly a "self service" resort. The fridge was stocked with assorted Firestone Walker IPA's but the supply seems to be dwindling rapidly as we try and stay hydrated in these horrific conditions......






Boatboy24 said:


> You cropped out the umbrella drink...


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> I wish we had some pool side service. This is strictly a "self service" resort. The fridge was stocked with assorted Firestone Walker IPA's but the supply seems to be dwindling rapidly as we try and stay hydrated in these horrific conditions......
> 
> View attachment 78156



You flew all that way for self service?  Try not to have too much fun, kids.


----------



## ibglowin

I actually prefer self service during a pandemic! 



Boatboy24 said:


> You flew all that way for self service?  Try not to have too much fun, kids.


----------



## Kraffty

I heard they took turns flying the plane too.....
Looks absolutely stunning, keep the great pictures coming


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Hiked from the condo to the "Queens Bath" this morning. Saw some huge sea turtles.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 78151
> 
> 
> View attachment 78152
> 
> 
> View attachment 78153
> 
> 
> View attachment 78154
> 
> 
> View attachment 78155
> View attachment 78146
> View attachment 78147
> View attachment 78148



Very nice! Are you going to hike the Na Pali coast trail (i.e., Kalalau Trail)? I think the farthest we made it was HanakapiAi Beach. We loved the hike, but, honestly, the boat tour was more enjoyable!


----------



## Jovimaple

Homemade salsa in the works!


----------



## ibglowin

We are winging it this week for sure. No organized tours or activities whether they may be indoors or out. When we were here (4 years ago) we did (much of) that hike but we got there too late in the day (it was December) and we were afraid to run out of daylight and hike back in the dark (and possibly fall off the cliff!). We did not make it down to the beach so that would be a definite bucket list item.









sour_grapes said:


> Very nice! Are you going to hike the Na Pali coast trail (i.e., Kalalau Trail)? I think the farthest we made it was HanakapiAi Beach. We loved the hike, but, honestly, the boat tour was more enjoyable!


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> When we were here (4 years ago) we did (much of) that hike but we got there too late in the day (it was December) and we were afraid to run out of daylight and hike back in the dark (and possibly fall off the cliff!). We did not make it down to the beach so that would be a definite bucket list item.



IMHO, on your previous attempt, you got 80% of the benefit. Beautiful trail and views, etc. It was great making it to the beach, but it did not change dramatically from the pix you posted.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> horrific conditions......



Very bad conditions for sure....lol


----------



## winemaker81

A friend in the US Air Force, who was from Miami, transferred to Homestead AFB shortly before Hurricane Andrew came through. His parents owned a house built in the 50's, solid block construction, locking shutters over the windows, etc. He and his siblings congregated there and rode out the hurricane. They ate, drank, played cards and the house was solidly enough constructed that the hurricane didn't seem that bad.

In his neighborhood, his apartment building was literally the only building still standing, and Homestead was obliterated. This photo is of the base.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

Jovimaple said:


> View attachment 78163
> 
> Homemade salsa in the works!


Interesting, I just stopped at the local store yesterday for corks, etc and they had just started a 1 gallon of salsa wine. They add a little more water, 1 1/2 lb sugar and yeast. Will need to stop by next week just to see how it's going. The owner said they were just joking around about it and then "what the heck" lets try it. They looked for a recipe but found none.


----------



## Jovimaple

Darrell Hawley said:


> Interesting, I just stopped at the local store yesterday for corks, etc and they had just started a 1 gallon of salsa wine. They add a little more water, 1 1/2 lb sugar and yeast. Will need to stop by next week just to see how it's going. The owner said they were just joking around about it and then "what the heck" lets try it. They looked for a recipe but found none.


I just started a 1 gallon batch of tomato wine the other day. When I was making the salsa, I briefly thought about how that would turn out as a wine. Let us know if you find out!


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> Hiked from the condo to the "Queens Bath" this morning. Saw some huge sea turtles.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 78151
> 
> 
> View attachment 78152
> 
> 
> View attachment 78153
> 
> 
> View attachment 78154
> 
> 
> View attachment 78155
> View attachment 78146
> View attachment 78147
> View attachment 78148



Soooo Mike, THIS is your "I'm in a tropical paradise and you're NOT!" smile!




We quit the organized tour stuff long ago. When on vacation, I want to relax, not spend my time keeping up with a tour group. So, I vote GOOD CHOICE!


----------



## Darrell Hawley

Jovimaple said:


> I just started a 1 gallon batch of tomato wine the other day. When I was making the salsa, I briefly thought about how that would turn out as a wine. Let us know if you find out!


Took a bottle of tomato wine to a party, put down a $20 bill and if anybody could tell me what kind of wine it was, they keep the $20. I put it back in my wallet at the end of the night. With the light golden color, nobody would guess tomato.


----------



## ibglowin

We were at the pool a few days ago and I was wearing my white hat (with a star on it) and of course some big beefy maybe 30YO guy starts up a convo with me about football. Now mind you I was in a lounge chair and he in the pool about 10ft away but come to find out he and his wife are here on their honeymoon and they don't believe in that "vaccine crap".......

I said "so how did you get in to Hawaii w/o a vaccine?" His response was "oh we had to pay $750 out of pocket for two rapid (next day) turnaround covid test and have the results sent into the State in less than 24hours before the flight."

I said "you know the vaccines are free right?" That pretty much ended our conversation.

We are keeping far, far away from people (especially millennials) needless to say. 



jswordy said:


> Soooo Mike, THIS is your "I'm in a tropical paradise and you're NOT!" smile!
> We quit the organized tour stuff long ago. When on vacation, I want to relax, not spend my time keeping up with a tour group. So, I vote GOOD CHOICE!


----------



## mainshipfred

ibglowin said:


> We were at the pool a few days ago and I was wearing my white hat (with a star on it) and of course some big beefy maybe 30YO guy starts up a convo with me about football. Now mind you I was in a lounge chair and he in the pool about 10ft away but come to find out he and his wife are here on their honeymoon and they don't believe in that "vaccine crap".......
> 
> I said "so how did you get in to Hawaii w/o a vaccine?" His response was "oh we had to pay $750 out of pocket for two rapid (next day) turnaround covid test and have the results sent into the State in less than 24hours before the flight."
> 
> I said "you know the vaccines are free right?" That pretty much ended our conversation.
> 
> We are keeping far, far away from people (especially millennials) needless to say.



It's simple economics, I'm not sure why you don't understand where he's coming from.  I wonder if they have to spend another $750 to get back.


----------



## ibglowin

He can get back into the mainland for "free". We saw him and his bride last night as we were finishing dinner out on the patio heading to the pool with a lit cigarette in hand........ 

Looks like a future "Darwin Award" winner to me.



mainshipfred said:


> It's simple economics, I'm not sure why you don't understand where he's coming from.  I wonder if they have to spend another $750 to get back.


----------



## ibglowin

It's another day of.............. SUN


----------



## ibglowin

and my loyal subjects await my command........


----------



## sour_grapes

Silly nene!


----------



## ibglowin

They seem to know they are protected or something!



sour_grapes said:


> Silly nene!


----------



## Johnd

I don’t like to ride around and take photos of others misfortune, every now and again you run into something that’s really amazing and demonstrates the incredible power of nature. Though most of this giant oak tree has been cut up, the main trunk and fully attached root ball remains intact In this photo. The root ball is nearly as high as the peak of the roof, thankfully, no damage to the home from this toppled monster.


----------



## Johnd

This is my buddy’s fishing camp down in Port Fourchon, ground zero for Hurricane Ida. Many great memories fishing down there in college, it was in his family for two generations. First photo is a Google Earth photo of the intact structure, elevated 12’ above the concrete slab on pilings, second photo is a drone pic of the property wiped clean, even the tree is gone. Sad day.


----------



## Venatorscribe

This is where I live. Overlocking Wellington harbour (NZ) - for us Spring has just sprung. Incredibly placid weather yesterday, today and hopefully tomorrow. I know we will pay for this.


----------



## geek

Venatorscribe said:


> This is where I live. Overlocking Wellington harbour (NZ) - for us Spring has just sprung. Incredibly placid weather yesterday, today and hopefully tomorrow. I know we will pay for this.
> 
> View attachment 78222




Beautiful..!!


----------



## Jan

Another day ......


----------



## ibglowin

Access to the "hidden" beaches around the north shore of Kauai is very simple and easy.......







I kept waiting for Jeff Probst to say, "wanna know what you're playing for?" "this challenge Is on!" and of course "bring me your torch!"


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Access to the "hidden" beaches around the north shore of Kauai is very simple and easy.......
> 
> View attachment 78315
> 
> 
> View attachment 78320
> 
> 
> I kept waiting for Jeff Probst to say, "wanna know what you're playing for?" "this challenge Is on!" and of course "bring me your torch!"
> 
> View attachment 78317
> 
> 
> View attachment 78316
> 
> 
> View attachment 78318
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 78319



WOW, so the prize is very rewarding..!!


----------



## bstnh1

Venatorscribe said:


> This is where I live. Overlocking Wellington harbour (NZ) - for us Spring has just sprung. Incredibly placid weather yesterday, today and hopefully tomorrow. I know we will pay for this.
> 
> View attachment 78222


Very nice!!!


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


>




I didn't know you were so skillful Paul


----------



## ibglowin

Another day, another hidden beach! This one the closest to our condo and only about a 10 min walk.

















*Koa Tree* (Acacia Koa). Supposedly the trees in the film Avatar were modeled after these trees.


----------



## ibglowin

More horrific conditions...........

Moved to the south shore for a couple days in Lihue.





















View attachment IMG_9624.mov


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> *Koa Tree* (Acacia Koa). Supposedly the trees in the film Avatar were modeled after these trees.
> 
> View attachment 78377



Beautiful trees, and beautiful wood. My parent's still have a few koa items they bought when we lived on Oahu.


----------



## ibglowin

Back to the real world mañana.........


----------



## Sage

Watered today. Syrah and Carmenere.


----------



## winemaker81

My future d-in-l got me a twofer. She found the sign in a thrift shop and immediately thought of me.

The Star San? She got that from Facebook Marketplace -- the free section. The woman she got it from said she had no idea what Star San is, and had no idea why her husband bought it, so she gave it away. Works for me!!!


----------



## ibglowin

We survived the 5 hour flight in a 737 Max....... The flight attendants conveniently left out the word "max" when doing their preflight spiel calling it a 737-800. Had 87 seats filled this time. Nice new plane and loved the software fix!


----------



## ibglowin

This was taken on last weeks ABQ - OAK leg. We were right over Yosemite more or less. Just a God awful sight to see. Smoke everywhere.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> We survived the 5 hour flight in a 737 Max....... The flight attendants conveniently left out the word "max" when doing their preflight spiel calling it a 737-800. Had 87 seats filled this time. Nice new plane and loved the software fix!
> 
> View attachment 78512
> 
> 
> View attachment 78513
> 
> 
> View attachment 78514



Glad you guys made it back home safely.


----------



## ibglowin

At least back to the mainland now. Got a 2 hour layover in OAK. Should make it into ABQ around 830PM and then a short 100 mile drive to Los......  



geek said:


> Glad you guys made it back home safely.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> At least back to the mainland now. Got a 2 hour layover in OAK. Should make it into ABQ around 830PM and then a short 100 mile drive to Los......



Salud..


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 78522



Tomorrow is my turn


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 78522



Cool shot. Golden gat at 11 o'clock (more or less)?


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Tomorrow is my turn



You've been on R&R long enough.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> You've been on R&R long enough.



Yep


----------



## ibglowin

You just got back from Vacay about 3 weeks ago I think!



geek said:


> Tomorrow is my turn


----------



## ibglowin

We took off out of OAK and then circled around to get attitude immediately. I think that's the Bay Bridge as its right next to all the tall buildings in downtown SF. That was a long travel day.



Boatboy24 said:


> Cool shot. Golden gat at 11 o'clock (more or less)?


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> You just got back from Vacay about 3 weeks ago I think!



I've been working remotely all this time, only took a couple days off at first, then work :-(


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> We took off out of OAK and then circled around to get attitude immediately. I think that's the Bay Bridge as its right next to all the tall buildings in downtown SF. That was a long travel day.



I believe that is the Bay Bridge at about 8:00. I think Jim was pointing out that you can just see the spires of the Golden Gate poking through the fog at about 11:00 in your pic. Nice shot!


----------



## ibglowin

Ah ha. Good eye you guys. I had to blow it up just now and saw it for the first time. 



sour_grapes said:


> I believe that is the Bay Bridge at about 8:00. I think Jim was pointing out that you can just see the spires of the Golden Gate poking through the fog at about 11:00 in your pic. Nice shot!


----------



## jswordy

A CA smoker brother once sent me some plum wood that had been cut in the shadow of the Golden Gate Bridge.  I saw it once, even traveled over it, when I was 7 or 8.


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> More horrific conditions...........
> 
> Moved to the south shore for a couple days in Lihue.



The "scenery" in that video is nice.


----------



## geek




----------



## geek

Tesla yellow cab in NY. Pic from my daughter


----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


> A CA smoker brother once sent me some plum wood that had been cut in the shadow of the Golden Gate Bridge.  I saw it once, even traveled over it, when I was 7 or 8.



I've been over it once - on the back of a fire truck.


----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> I've been over it once - on the back of a fire truck.



Well! Don't leave us hanging!  What's the story???


----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


> Well! Don't leave us hanging!  What's the story???



Not as cool as it might seem, but it was a lot of fun for a touristy attraction. I highly recommend. Granted, it was over 15 years ago.





__





San Francisco Fire Engine Tours


San Francisco Fire Engine Tours Over The Golden Gate Bridge.




www.sanfranciscofireenginetours.com


----------



## Daboyleroy

Great looking Mack


for her age


----------



## geek

NC bound


----------



## Daboyleroy

geek said:


> NC bound
> 
> View attachment 78682
> View attachment 78683


Nice pictures
NC is like some others…..
A BEAUTIFUL STATE
Have a safe trip


----------



## geek

Daboyleroy said:


> Nice pictures
> NC is like some others…..
> A BEAUTIFUL STATE
> Have a safe trip



NC is indeed a beautiful state, hands down.

I wish I had time to meetup with a couple winemakers who live in NC, @winemaker81 comes to mind, and a Tesla YouTuber I follow for a long time, maybe next time because I flew into Charlotte but drove down to Rock Hill, SC for a business trip.


----------



## Desert Wine

Finished my wine barrel water feature this spring.


----------



## jswordy

While the West is bone dry, all we've had this year here in TN is rain. So, we broke a hay harvest record this year, over 31 years of farming. The previous record was 86 total round bales, counting spring and fall cutting. This year, we got 95. That's more than 52 tons of hay off 10 acres. We could have had even more, I;m convinced, if we could have cut three times but the rain just did not allow it.

I spent Saturday-Monday getting my half of the fall cutting up and over-seeding pastures with ryegrass for winter forage. Now ready for winter in the feed department. Today I'm just relaxing to get myself back in shape to go back to the job tomorrow. Pretty darned tired.


----------



## bstnh1

geek said:


> NC is indeed a beautiful state, hands down.
> 
> I wish I had time to meetup with a couple winemakers who live in NC, @winemaker81 comes to mind, and a Tesla YouTuber I follow for a long time, maybe next time because I flew into Charlotte but drove down to Rock Hill, SC for a business trip.


I was only there once. A 5" snowfall in January 1982 crippled the whole area!! lol


----------



## winemaker81

bstnh1 said:


> I was only there once. A 5" snowfall in January 1982 crippled the whole area!! lol


5" is complete overkill. The Raleigh area only needs 1/2" snow to shut down. 

To be fair, we get "real" snow only every few years (I'm from Upstate NY, went to college in Potsdam), so we don't have the equipment nor the practice to develop the skills to use the equipment if we had it. So when it snows, we stay home!


----------



## jswordy

winemaker81 said:


> 5" is complete overkill. The Raleigh area only needs 1/2" snow to shut down.
> 
> To be fair, we get "real" snow only every few years (I'm from Upstate NY, went to college in Potsdam), so we don't have the equipment nor the practice to develop the skills to use the equipment if we had it. So when it snows, we stay home!



Yep, here in southern TN/northern AL, just the THREAT of a 1" or greater snowfall is shutdown time - NO POSSIBLE WAY people can make it to work. (But if you sneak by the liquor store, the parking lot will be JAMMED!)  If it is over 3" then things are getting serious. It usually snows one day and is melted by the end of the next one.

Our average annual snowfall is 1", and that's fine with me. I did my time growing up in northern Illinois, where it takes a foot to keep things from running right along. I don't miss the snow.


----------



## winemaker81

jswordy said:


> I did my time growing up in northern Illinois, where it takes a foot to keep things from running right along. I don't miss the snow.


My last winter in Rochester NY, we had snowfalls dropping 6" each night for 3 nights. All it did was slow traffic down. Yes, 18" total snowfall in 3 days.

But northern and western NY (like many northern regions) has the equipment, personnel, and experience in snow removal. Plows were out almost as soon as the snow hits.

I love seeing snow! [on TV, not out my window!]


----------



## geek




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

winemaker81 said:


> My last winter in Rochester NY, we had snowfalls dropping 6" each night for 3 nights. All it did was slow traffic down. Yes, 18" total snowfall in 3 days.
> 
> But northern and western NY (like many northern regions) has the equipment, personnel, and experience in snow removal. Plows were out almost as soon as the snow hits.
> 
> I love seeing snow! [on TV, not out my window!]



Yeah, 6" at a time is nothing in northern Illinois. It has to be greater than 10 inches and fall in a very short time to start to get some attention. When I first started working in Huntsville, Ala., I followed a flatbed state truck on the access road to the work parking lot. Salt had been piled on it, and two guys were literally KICKING it off the back with their boots. I couldn't believe my eyes. Now, it's better. TN adopted brining the road about a decade ago, and AL has been doing it on a limited basis for the past 5 years. Many's the time I left my TN home doing 60 mph on a nice clear highway only to have it turn to two tracks on the ice at the state line. A pre-storm brining is good for up to 6 inches of snow.


----------



## BernardSmith

I used to travel to Rochester, NY almost every week and I was amazed at how well that city could remove feet of snow in hours so fast that it was hard to understand how much snow was in gardens and on roofs (and many driveways) when the roads and sidewalks were so clear.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## BernardSmith

Do they list the proof of that salad? Is that sold only in an adults only section of the market?


----------



## jswordy

I dunno, man. "Paradise In Your Plate" has me wondering what they have in mind!


----------



## jswordy

Pix of the headwaters of Campers Creek Branch as they leave my farm. These are the creek headwaters, now! This lil creek was dry on Friday. Check out the fence wire. It is almost 4 feet deep now! We have had steady hard rain for two solid days, supposed to rain hard until at least Monday afternoon. No lie, my septic tank is full. My well is running dirt-tinged water because the water table has risen to near ground level. Seen it before, but this is one of the worst. I just over seeded that pasture. Half of that is washed away. What-a-time!


----------



## winemaker81

Dawn at Carolina Beach, NC. First morning was cloudy, the second was mostly clear.


----------



## hounddawg

Johnd said:


> Here’s a pic of my transformer pole, broken in half, wires across my driveway and front yard, I’m trapped. Genny is running on natural gas, so we’re OK, got full power, A/C, and wine as long as the gas line stays active. May be days before the power company can cut me out. Worst of the storm yet to come.View attachment 78072


WOW you people do it like them down under people
, 
all joshing aside hope yawl stay safe
God Bless
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg

jswordy said:


> Pix of the headwaters of Campers Creek Branch as they leave my farm. These are the creek headwaters, now! This lil creek was dry on Friday. Check out the fence wire. It is almost 4 feet deep now! We have had steady hard rain for two solid days, supposed to rain hard until at least Monday afternoon. No lie, my septic tank is full. My well is running dirt-tinged water because the water table has risen to near ground level. Seen it before, but this is one of the worst. I just over seeded that pasture. Half of that is washed away. What-a-time!
> 
> View attachment 78909
> 
> 
> View attachment 78910
> 
> 
> View attachment 78911
> 
> 
> View attachment 78912
> 
> 
> View attachment 78913
> 
> 
> View attachment 78914
> 
> 
> View attachment 78915


remember empty bottles float, so drink up, 

stay safe,
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg

winemaker81 said:


> Dawn at Carolina Beach, NC. First morning was cloudy, the second was mostly clear.
> 
> View attachment 78917
> 
> 
> View attachment 78918


THAT TOP PHOTO IS BEATIFUL
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg

jswordy said:


> While the West is bone dry, all we've had this year here in TN is rain. So, we broke a hay harvest record this year, over 31 years of farming. The previous record was 86 total round bales, counting spring and fall cutting. This year, we got 95. That's more than 52 tons of hay off 10 acres. We could have had even more, I;m convinced, if we could have cut three times but the rain just did not allow it.
> 
> I spent Saturday-Monday getting my half of the fall cutting up and over-seeding pastures with ryegrass for winter forage. Now ready for winter in the feed department. Today I'm just relaxing to get myself back in shape to go back to the job tomorrow. Pretty darned tired.
> 
> View attachment 78716


i live just past the west edge of TN. and yep they are hurting, but 100 miles past that border hare in AR and up a litte higher then memphis . we did like your area, most here have no more barns or hay lots, all are full, i've seen mixed short grass for $20, good feescue grass, for $15,, but so many bought hay, that now prices are back to normal,, 
but a 100 mile or so above me all summer was dry, but now kinda to late tons of rain,

Dawg,


----------



## hounddawg

jswordy said:


> View attachment 78837


unbelieveable, really sickening, NO BISCUTS ? LOL
Dawg


----------



## Johnd

jswordy said:


> Pix of the headwaters of Campers Creek Branch as they leave my farm. These are the creek headwaters, now! This lil creek was dry on Friday. Check out the fence wire. It is almost 4 feet deep now! We have had steady hard rain for two solid days, supposed to rain hard until at least Monday afternoon. No lie, my septic tank is full. My well is running dirt-tinged water because the water table has risen to near ground level. Seen it before, but this is one of the worst. I just over seeded that pasture. Half of that is washed away. What-a-time!
> 
> View attachment 78909
> 
> 
> View attachment 78910
> 
> 
> View attachment 78911
> 
> 
> View attachment 78912
> 
> 
> View attachment 78913
> 
> 
> View attachment 78914
> 
> 
> View attachment 78915


The remenants of TS Nicholas, not happy to see the rain you are getting, but pretty happy it finally moved on. Your weather should be improving dramatically by mid week, here’s our forecast in south Louisiana:


----------



## jswordy

Johnd said:


> The remenants of TS Nicholas, not happy to see the rain you are getting, but pretty happy it finally moved on. Your weather should be improving dramatically by mid week, here’s our forecast in south Louisiana:
> View attachment 78940



The creek is down again this morning. None of this heavy rain was predicted Thursday afternoon. We were to get showers Friday, no rain Saturday and a quarter inch on Sunday, is all. They've now switched the forecast for today from clearing this afternoon to heavy rain midday. I have next week off and intended to edge-mow the back pasture but I doubt I'll be able to get to it for the mud. Got to do that for the electric fence to work so I can winter pasture cows there.

On the way to work, saw cars still washed off the road from the weekend.


----------



## Old Corker

winemaker81 said:


> My last winter in Rochester NY, we had snowfalls dropping 6" each night for 3 nights. All it did was slow traffic down. Yes, 18" total snowfall in 3 days.
> 
> But northern and western NY (like many northern regions) has the equipment, personnel, and experience in snow removal. Plows were out almost as soon as the snow hits.
> 
> I love seeing snow! [on TV, not out my window!]


Being prepared makes all the difference. When I started in construction 35 years ago I worked on a project in Utah. We poured spread footings in a blizzard. Snowed 18" on us and we just kept pouring. Threw straw on top of it and let the snow insulate it while it cured. Fast forward to this past winter and working now in Texas. We learned a serious lesson in not being prepared. Shutting the job down for 5 days was the least of out problems.


----------



## Johnd

jswordy said:


> The creek is down again this morning. None of this heavy rain was predicted Thursday afternoon. We were to get showers Friday, no rain Saturday and a quarter inch on Sunday, is all. They've now switched the forecast for today from clearing this afternoon to heavy rain midday. I have next week off and intended to edge-mow the back pasture but I doubt I'll be able to get to it for the mud. Got to do that for the electric fence to work so I can winter pasture cows there.
> 
> On the way to work, saw cars still washed off the road from the weekend.
> 
> View attachment 78942


Hope you guys fare well for the next couple of days, the future looks a lot brighter!!!


----------



## jswordy

Old Corker said:


> Being prepared makes all the difference. When I started in construction 35 years ago I worked on a project in Utah. We poured spread footings in a blizzard. Snowed 18" on us and we just kept pouring. Threw straw on top of it and let the snow insulate it while it cured. Fast forward to this past winter and working now in Texas. We learned a serious lesson in not being prepared. Shutting the job down for 5 days was the least of out problems.



"Being prepared" for snow is so often a result of how much you actually get. Our annual snowfall here averages 1 inch. Yes, sometimes we get more, but then the single event total is usually 3 inches, rarely over 6 inches, and 99% of the time it is melted off the roads by itself the next day due to warm ground and rebounding temps. So, it snows overnight (often here, as that is when it is cold enough) and by the coming evening it is mostly melted. By the next afternoon, it is totally gone.

It's understandable not to invest in plows and double plows, salt trucks, etc., with these conditions. I think the adoption of brining is the perfect alternative for this region. In southern Tennessee, where it is well used, it keeps everything running, In north Alabama, where it is sparingly used, it helps. It was easier for TN to adopt it, as the entire state lies north of me and is more subject to snow. By contrast, below Birmingham, Alabama is less and less likely to see any snow accumulations at all.


----------



## jswordy

So, the Model A isn't really electric, the guy just did this in Norway as a joke.


----------



## Mac60

Blue Ocean Playground


----------



## hounddawg

Johnd said:


> The remenants of TS Nicholas, not happy to see the rain you are getting, but pretty happy it finally moved on. Your weather should be improving dramatically by mid week, here’s our forecast in south Louisiana:
> View attachment 78940


naw our sun and clouds look nothing like yours & from all your squggily lines looks more like you been drinking way to much
Dawg,


----------



## geek




----------



## sour_grapes

Da Bears! (They seem very two-dimensional this year... just a skeleton of their former selves...)


----------



## ibglowin

Almost that time of year here in NM!


----------



## sour_grapes

sour_grapes said:


> Okay, what do you call this? I saw one Nissan Leaf, parked next to another Nissan Leaf. Would you say that "there were two Nissan Leaves_"_? Or would you say "there were two Nissan Leafs_"_? If, like me, the latter sounds more natural, ask yourself if you would ever say "I saw two leafs fall off that oak tree."
> 
> 
> View attachment 48970



I finally got an answer to my "Leafs" vs. "Leaves" question:

From: Five English Grammar Rules You Never Knew You Knew - ALTA Language Services



> 3. The ‘kind of’ rule
> 
> Have you ever wondered why artists paint ‘still lifes’ and not ‘still lives?’ What about if you were inviting Julia Child’s family over for a barbeque? You would say you were inviting the Childs over, not the Children. Similarly, the hockey team from Toronto is called the ‘Maple Leafs’ rather than the ‘Maple Leaves.’ This is all true because of a grammar rule called the ‘kind of’ rule, which was discovered by renowned linguist Steven Pinker. The rule essentially states that since Julia Child is not a ‘kind of child,’ her last does not follow the irregular pluralization rule that normally changes ‘child’ to ‘children.’ Similarly, a still life is not a kind of life, but rather a kind of painting, and the Maple Leafs are not really a kind of leaf, but a hockey team.


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> Almost that time of year here in NM!
> 
> View attachment 79074



I've seen that event! They have something similar in Decatur, Alabama, too.

You should be smelling roasting chili peppers by now, too... right?


----------



## jswordy

sour_grapes said:


> I finally got an answer to my "Leafs" vs. "Leaves" question:
> 
> From: Five English Grammar Rules You Never Knew You Knew - ALTA Language Services



I called 'em Voltswagens. But then, I was drunk at the time...


----------



## sour_grapes

jswordy said:


> I called 'em Voltswagens. But then, I was drunk at the time...



Coincindentally, the VW execs must have been drunk, too: The Voltswagen Prank Stunk


----------



## ibglowin

They started roasting here back at the end of August. Pretty much done for the season except for some of the big places in ABQ etc.






jswordy said:


> You should be smelling roasting chili peppers by now, too... right?


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> They started roasting here back at the end of August. Pretty much done for the season except for some of the big places in ABQ etc.
> 
> View attachment 79090



Holy cow Batman....never seen anything like it...


----------



## ibglowin

Green chile like this or even like a poblano have a very thick skin that needs to be removed prior to using it in various spanish dishes. Its pretty simple you just char/burn the crap out of them until they are all burnt and wilted. You want to keep them moving so you evenly roast (burn) them. Then the chile is placed into a plastic bag to "sweat" for several hours until they cool down enough to handle. This also makes the outer skins easier to remove.

Once the skin is peeled away what you have is the inner goodness that goes into making just about anything here in the southwest. 

Yep, we put that sh!t in everything down here! LOL



geek said:


> Holy cow Batman....never seen anything like it...


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> They started roasting here back at the end of August. Pretty much done for the season except for some of the big places in ABQ etc.
> 
> View attachment 79090



 I can't remember when, it has been several years since my wife was living out there.... But I do remember the smell and the flavor! And yeah, go into McDonalds in ABQ and you can pick up a tray of hot sauces to go with your Big Mac.


----------



## jswordy

sour_grapes said:


> Coincindentally, the VW execs must have been drunk, too: The Voltswagen Prank Stunk



Yup, aware of that. The stock soared! It showed yet again that it doesn't take brains to make money.


----------



## jswordy

You're looking at The Brick bar across the street from the KBHR studio in Cicely, Alaska (Roslyn, Washington). I so loved the show back in the day 30 years ago (  ), so I recently bought the six-season set of "Northern Exposure" and we are rewatching it. Now in Season Three. It is still stellar, even though we now no longer are Joel and Maggie's ages but instead are Holling's. That got me prowling around on the web, and I found a KBHR web radio site. Station was started by NX fans and has been on the air for six years. Eclectic playlist, as you would expect, with live shows a few times a week. Listen here...









KBHR 570 | Northern Exposure | Cicely, Alaska


KBHR.net is Cicely, Alaska's ONLY internet radio station. It was created by fans of the television show Northern Exposure to pay tribute to the Radio Station fe




www.kbhr570.com


----------



## ibglowin

And the top selling hamburger at Mickey D's in these parts is..........






jswordy said:


> I can't remember when, it has been several years since my wife was living out there.... But I do remember the smell and the flavor! And yeah, go into McDonalds in ABQ and you can pick up a tray of hot sauces to go with your Big Mac.


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> And the top selling hamburger at Mickey D's in these parts is..........
> 
> View attachment 79099



Actually, I had a helluva time FINDING a Mickey D's in ABQ! In the South, it's fast food grease burgers on every corner, every street. That's why we are the stroke belt. But man, I had to TRAVEL in ABQ to find one!

The cheap restaurant I miss most in ABQ is The Frontier on Central Avenue. What a place. You can see it all in there!









Frontier Restaurant







www.frontierrestaurant.com


----------



## ibglowin

Plenty around these days!





jswordy said:


> Actually, I had a helluva time FINDING a Mickey D's in ABQ! In the South, it's fast food grease burgers on every corner, every street. That's why we are the stroke belt. But man, I had to TRAVEL in ABQ to find one!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> And the top selling hamburger at Mickey D's in these parts is..........
> 
> View attachment 79099



OMG, I think I would actually go to a Mickey D's if they had those around here.


----------



## ibglowin

What's weird is that I think this is available everywhere right? Its amazing and these are only $2!



Boatboy24 said:


> OMG, I think I would actually go to a Mickey D's if they had those around here.


----------



## ibglowin

Full moon in New Mexico tonight.........


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> What's weird is that I think this is available everywhere right? Its amazing and these are only $2!



Maybe they are. Shows you how often I go to McD's. 

Funny factoid: the field where about half of my son's baseball games are has a McD's right behind the 3rd base line - we actually park in their parking lot. In two years, I've never been to that McDs except to use the bathroom once. Behind the first base line is a strip of about 4 shops, one of which is a Peruvian chicken place. It's torture sitting through games and smelling that delicious chicken being grilled over charcoal. He has games at 9 and 11:30 tomorrow - I imagine we'll be having a late lunch of Peruvian chicken tomorrow.


----------



## ibglowin

Same here. We have one up in Los but that is a 9 mile drive (one way) and we hardly go up to town anymore. For us its a once in a while stop on a road trip at best. Have to be careful as 45 min after eating anything at Mickey D's I usually need to lay down and take a nap......


----------



## ibglowin

Sandia Peak, ABQ NM


----------



## Bubba1

Sunrise over Brooklyn NY Verrazano bridge on the left and VAhospital to the right


----------



## hounddawg

That's getting close to the population of my state, i dont miss that gridlock crap at all. 
Dawg


----------



## Darrell Hawley

Jovimaple said:


> I just started a 1 gallon batch of tomato wine the other day. When I was making the salsa, I briefly thought about how that would turn out as a wine. Let us know if you find out!


Checked out the salsa wine at the local store yesterday. The owner opened up the pail and it was pretty clear already with all bulk items on the bottom. It still smelled like salsa. Next time I'll remember to take a picture.


----------



## ibglowin

Ready or not Fall is here in northern NM.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Ready or not Fall is here in northern NM.
> 
> View attachment 79206



That is so beautiful ..


----------



## ibglowin

It was much prettier before the fire(s) for the most part. The yellow you see filling in the majority of the left hand side of the frame are baby Aspen trees. They spread by their roots underground so when the fires came through back in May 2000 the Aspen got a quick jump start sending up new growth shoots from the protected roots the following Spring. The much slower fir, spruce, pine take years to come back (from seeds) but they will in time. An aspen forest is a young forest. A pine, spruce and fir forest is an old forest. Aspen need full sunlight to survive while the others can survive in shade.

This is your field biology lesson for today. LOL



geek said:


> That is so beautiful ..


----------



## hounddawg

ibglowin said:


> Ready or not Fall is here in northern NM.
> 
> View attachment 79206
> 
> TOTALLY AWSOME AND THEN SOME,,,,
> Dawg


----------



## hounddawg

Dawg


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> That is so beautiful ..



Except for the "fall" part!


----------



## winemaker81

sour_grapes said:


> Except for the "fall" part!


Folks talk about winter in the Raleigh area. Having grown up in snow country, there is very little resembling winter here.

Hint, hint, hint ... move away from snow ...


----------



## sour_grapes

Another rough afternoon.... But somehow I pulled through.


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> Except for the "fall" part!



yeah, don't remind me....Fall is SO beautiful but picking up leaves in the yard is so frustrating....sigh...


----------



## ibglowin

Fall is the absolute best season in these parts. Cool mornings and warm afternoons. Nothing but sun and no wind. 



sour_grapes said:


> Except for the "fall" part!


----------



## ibglowin

Another sure sign. New Mexican sunflowers in full bloom aka Helianthus maximiliani, also known as the Maximilian sunflower.


----------



## bstnh1

My Maximillians bloom in August and early September.


----------



## wrongway

I remember as a kid in the 70's tromping through a foot of snow on Halloween almost every year. It would snow half dozen times throughout the winter. Now here in SW Kansas we are lucky to get snow at all!


----------



## jswordy

wrongway said:


> I remember as a kid in the 70's tromping through a foot of snow on Halloween almost every year. It would snow half dozen times throughout the winter. Now here in SW Kansas we are lucky to get snow at all!



For sure. Talked with my half-sister in north-central Illinois yesterday and she said it was 86. I said WHAT? This late in the year? Not when I was a kid growing up.

About 15 years ago, I found out The University of Ohio had transplanted some Florida palms on campus as a way to assess the creep of growth zones northward. For many years initially, they had to surround them with fence wire and pile up leaves around them to insulate over winters. Not any more. At about the same time, I sent a pecan sapling from my place to a guy in West Virginia, where they were not supposed to be able to survive winters. Last I knew, it was still growing.


----------



## ibglowin

I live at 7000ft EL. 



bstnh1 said:


> My Maximillians bloom in August and early September.


----------



## wrongway

I love Maximillians right now there growing all over in the bar ditches around here!


----------



## bstnh1

ibglowin said:


> I live at 7000ft EL.



lol The elevation at my house is 381'.


----------



## hounddawg

winemaker81 said:


> Folks talk about winter in the Raleigh area. Having grown up in snow country, there is very little resembling winter here.
> 
> Hint, hint, hint ... move away from snow ...


,,i went there when a long time ago, Mayberry, Mt. pilot and Raleigh, but i never found Mr. Campbell nor his riding bull.
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg

ibglowin said:


> I live at 7000ft EL.


no big deal ,, i .live at 740 EL a mild walk up and back, where as where you live i'd , b,e gasping just going down, i'd have to hitchhike back up,,
when younger i loved super dangerous things, I took a hole day in CO. climbed way above tree line, light a camel and pretty much rolled all the was down gaging and coughing, 
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg

wrongway said:


> I remember as a kid in the 70's tromping through a foot of snow on Halloween almost every year. It would snow half dozen times throughout the winter. Now here in SW Kansas we are lucky to get snow at all!View attachment 79241


same way and same tiime line here in north east Arkansas
Dawg


----------



## sour_grapes

hounddawg said:


> no big deal ,, i .live at 740 EL a mild walk up and back,



I live at almost the same elevation. Now I have to figure out how to walk to your part of Arkansas without going up or down any hills!


----------



## Jan




----------



## ibglowin

First snowfall of the season is in the books.......


----------



## ibglowin

First day of the ABQ Balloon Fiesta is going off without a hitch.


----------



## ibglowin

For the first time ever all fruit is in the wineries in WA State by October 1st......... It was a Fast & Furious Harvest! Crazy.


----------



## Sage

ibglowin said:


> First the first time ever all fruit is in the wineries in WA State by October 1st......... It was a Fast & Furious Harvest. Crazy.
> 
> View attachment 79382


Not quite! One small vineyard is still holding out!!


----------



## mainshipfred

ibglowin said:


> First day of the ABQ Balloon Fiesta is going off without a hitch.
> 
> View attachment 79381



That's got to be the neatest thing to watch.


----------



## Rembee

ibglowin said:


> First day of the ABQ Balloon Fiesta is going off without a hitch.
> 
> View attachment 79381


All that hot air may impact global warming! Just saying


----------



## geek

You go  
I do not own Tesla stock, just a car


----------



## geek

Charcoal at a great price at Costco, last bags…!!


----------



## bstnh1

geek said:


> Charcoal at a great price at Costco, last bags…!!
> 
> View attachment 79398


Lowes an HD both have 2 20lb bags for about $19.95


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Charcoal at a great price at Costco, last bags…!!
> 
> View attachment 79398



You didn't include it in your pic, but I saw it on the sign: Cowboy. DO NOT BUY - it is junk. The Kingsford Professional is a really good briquette though. I switched to it from the original Kingsford last year and have been really pleased.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> You didn't include it in your pic, but I saw it on the sign: Cowboy. DO NOT BUY - it is junk. The Kingsford Professional is a really good briquette though. I switched to it from the original Kingsford last year and have been really pleased.



Oh I didn’t see the cowboy word on the sign, I thought it is the same charcoal we always buy at Costco??


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> You go
> I do not own Tesla stock, just a car
> 
> View attachment 79396



What is the time frame on this? Hard to digest without context/timing. Hard to verify too.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Oh I didn’t see the cowboy word on the sign, I thought it is the same charcoal we always buy at Costco??



THere's Kingsford pictured, but both are on the price signs. Just don't buy the Cowboy.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> What is the time frame on this? Hard to digest without context/timing. Hard to verify too.



I was told this pic is from this Q3 results.


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> I was told this pic is from this Q3 results.



This may sound harsh. I am too lazy to check ALL of your figures. However, GM was down 12% in 2021Q3. Subaru (FUJHY) was down 6% in 2021Q3. TSLA was up 24% in 2021Q3. Please either check your work or don't post fanboi stuff.

(Caveat: I did not check anything about dividends.)


----------



## olusteebus

ibglowin said:


> First day of the ABQ Balloon Fiesta is going off without a hitch.
> 
> View attachment 79381


How they pull that off without "a hitch" is a mystery to me. I applaud them.


----------



## bstnh1

geek said:


> You go
> I do not own Tesla stock, just a car
> 
> View attachment 79396


Meanwhile ........ For 2021, electric bicycle sales aren't slowing down — in the first half of 2021, sales of electric bicycles were up 64% compared to January-June of 2020.Aug 26, 2021


----------



## ibglowin

I am assuming perhaps wrongfully so that these are YTD figures. If so the TSLA numbers look correct (no surprise) but the others are not correct (again no surprise on many memes like these).

Note that Schwab actually rates both Ford and GM higher than Tesla........


----------



## Rice_Guy

? Looks like you are a few feet above ground level ?


ibglowin said:


> First day of the ABQ Balloon Fiesta is going off without a hitch.


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> This may sound harsh. I am too lazy to check ALL of your figures. However, GM was down 12% in 2021Q3. Subaru (FUJHY) was down 6% in 2021Q3. TSLA was up 24% in 2021Q3. Please either check your work or don't post fanboi stuff.
> 
> (Caveat: I did not check anything about dividends.)



I took the picture from another forum, no pun intended as I didn't check the number either (my bad for sure).
This is a "*Post a photo, any photo*" thread, so who cares anyway.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> I am assuming perhaps wrongfully so that these are YTD figures. If so the TSLA numbers look correct (no surprise) but the others are not correct (again no surprise on many memes like these).
> 
> Note that Schwab actually rates both Ford and GM higher than Tesla........
> 
> View attachment 79414
> 
> 
> View attachment 79415
> 
> 
> View attachment 79416



And you really believe that rating of "F" for the car company that is selling cars in records better than any other car company out there is a true statement. With that score compared to the other two, now one really needs to go, hmmmmmm..

This is like that recent meeting in the white house where they invited the EV manufacturers.......EXCEPT for Tesla, then you go again, hmmmmmm.....lots of bias going on.


----------



## bstnh1

geek said:


> And you really believe that rating of "F" for the car company that is selling cars in records better than any other car company out there is a true statement. With that score compared to the other two, now one really needs to go, hmmmmmm..
> 
> This is like that recent meeting in the white house where they invited the EV manufacturers.......EXCEPT for Tesla, then you go again, hmmmmmm.....lots of bias going on.


Tesla selling better than any other car company??? Really!! Tesla deliveries for third quarter were 241,300. GM was 446,997. Toyota North America was 753,000 up 112% and worldwide Toyota delivered 2,353,000 and that was up 106%. Tesla las a very long way to go before it even gets in the same league as the big boys.


----------



## bstnh1

Car brands - vehicle sales in the U.S. 2021 | Statista


In 2021, Toyota overtook Ford as the leading car brand in the United States based on vehicle sales, delivering about 1.9 million units to U.S.




www.statista.com


----------



## geek

bstnh1 said:


> Tesla selling better than any other car company??? Really!! Tesla deliveries for third quarter were 241,300. GM was 446,997. Toyota North America was 753,000 up 112% and worldwide Toyota delivered 2,353,000 and that was up 106%. Tesla las a very long way to go before it even gets in the same league as the big boys.



I should've been more specific when I said "car company", since Tesla does not make trucks or pickups yet, I am referring to cars, sedans and such.


----------



## geek

GM and Stelantis/Chrysler seem correct?









Chip Shortage Makes Big Dent in Automakers’ U.S. Sales


General Motors, Toyota, Honda, Stellantis and Nissan reported recent declines as problems in the global supply chain held down output and inventories.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## bstnh1

Boatboy24 said:


> You didn't include it in your pic, but I saw it on the sign: Cowboy. DO NOT BUY - it is junk. The Kingsford Professional is a really good briquette though. I switched to it from the original Kingsford last year and have been really pleased.


I buy the Kingsford briquettes for most of my smoking needs. But a couple pf times I've used the "hot and fast" method and have used Cowboy lump charcoal and it has burned fine. Their lump charcoal is just plain old charcoal with no additives.


----------



## Boatboy24

bstnh1 said:


> I buy the Kingsford briquettes for most of my smoking needs. But a couple pf times I've used the "hot and fast" method and have used Cowboy lump charcoal and it has burned fine. Their lump charcoal is just plain old charcoal with no additives.



I've had too many bags of Cowboy with construction debris in them. Yes, construction debris. Pieces of 2x4, angle iron, even chunks of concrete.


----------



## ibglowin

While on the subject, I snagged my first couple bags of this stuff to try down the road......


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> While on the subject, I snagged my first couple bags of this stuff to try down the road......
> 
> View attachment 79452



I haven't used, but have heard good things.


----------



## geek

The post I made about the Costco briquette was misleading. I was confused and didn't pay attention to the sign carefully. 
Basically Costco has multiple signs together and the briquette bags were right there, I just saw or paid attention to the $9.99 sign since it had the word briquette and didn't get it until I then looked at it again yesterday....sigh

So they don't have that Cowboy one even the sign is still up on display. The real price of the Kingsford is $19.99


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> I am assuming perhaps wrongfully so that these are YTD figures. If so the TSLA numbers look correct (no surprise) but the others are not correct (again no surprise on many memes like these).
> 
> Note that Schwab actually rates both Ford and GM higher than Tesla........
> 
> View attachment 79414
> 
> 
> View attachment 79415
> 
> 
> View attachment 79416











Tesla Q3 deliveries beat Wall Street estimates — Here's how it compared to Ford and GM — CNBC


CNBC's Phil LeBeau reports on Tesla's delivery numbers and how it compares to numbers from Ford and General Motors.




apple.news


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> While on the subject, I snagged my first couple bags of this stuff to try down the road......
> 
> View attachment 79452



I guess I'm a throwback to the dark ages. I use WOOD!


----------



## jswordy

First calf of 2021, a heifer born yesterday. This is why I work so hard the other 11 months of the year. So it begins.


----------



## ibglowin

I use WOOD too! Mostly Pecan from our BFF's who own a 25 acre Pecan Farm down in Las Cruces. I use the charcoal to build a nice base and then add wood on top to keep it going for the duration of the cook.



jswordy said:


> I guess I'm a throwback to the dark ages. I use WOOD!
> 
> View attachment 79464


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> I use WOOD too! Mostly Pecan from our BFF's who own a 25 acre Pecan Farm down in Las Cruces. I use the charcoal to build a nice base and then add wood on top to keep it going for the duration of the cook.



I'm fortunate to live where I can get hickory, maple, apple, peach, pecan, oak and cherry wood, most of it right off my farm. I mostly use hickory, cherry and oak.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

Recent photo of a bag of Royal Oak. LOL






Boatboy24 said:


> I've had too many bags of Cowboy with construction debris in them. Yes, construction debris. Pieces of 2x4, angle iron, even chunks of concrete.


----------



## ibglowin

When cows fly.........


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Jovimaple

NOT what I wanted to see in the utility room this morning. Hoping it's the new water softener simply because it should still be under warranty.

You can see where we had carpet pieces laid down - they just sponged up the water; hoping the floor dries quickly now that we got everything out and a fan going.

I was sitting down there about 12 hours ago doing wine inventory and it wasn't wet then! Luckily, no wine has been injured in these events.

Edit: it was a clogged floor drain. All fixed now!


----------



## cmason1957

ibglowin said:


> When cows fly.........
> 
> View attachment 79541



Thanksfully, it's not pigs flying, that would be then end of the world.


----------



## ibglowin

cmason1957 said:


> Thanksfully, it's not pigs flying, that would be then end of the world.


----------



## cmason1957

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 79558



Oh crap, good thing I have an abundant supply of wine to drink until the end!!!!


----------



## jswordy

Heifer born this morning. About an hour old here.


----------



## Boatboy24

*I've got your New Mexico Balloon Festival...right here!! *


----------



## Rice_Guy

_. . off the coast of Maine . . 

(photo by one of the kids, been wondering why I am down to half a case of rhubarb)_


----------



## Rice_Guy

_we could use that mother here in Wisconsin _


ibglowin said:


> View attachment 79553
> 
> 
> View attachment 79554


----------



## ibglowin

Back in the 505 as of this AM (for a few weeks)!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy




----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Back in the 505 as of this AM (for a few weeks)!
> 
> View attachment 79601



I would definitely like to this festival in NM at some point in life, is it always in October?
Maybe next year....


----------



## ibglowin

Yep, Always the first week of October. Mass ascensions on the two weekends but everyday they have something including the special shapes only ascension, balloon "glowdeo". Gas balloon race (helium), Key grab (pilots maneuver their balloons and attempt to line up and make a run across the field at the right height to grab a set of keys to a brand new car attached to a long pole).

There is also the Taos Balloon Rally (late October) which is much smaller and more intimate (50-100 balloons). Very different feel from the ABQ Balloon Fiesta which attracts 100,000 people or more each day.









TMBRA


Updated November 13, 2021 We are celebrating the success of the 38th Taos Mountain Balloon Rally and looking forward to the 39th Rally which will held on October 28, 29, and 30, 2022. We...




www.taosballoonrally.com







geek said:


> I would definitely like to this festival in NM at some point in life, is it always in October?
> Maybe next year....


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> Yep, Always the first week of October. Mass ascensions on the two weekends but everyday they have something including the special shapes only ascension, balloon "glowdeo". Gas balloon race (helium), Key grab (pilots maneuver their balloons and attempt to line up and make a run across the field at the right height to grab a set of keys to a brand new car attached to a long pole).
> 
> Their is also the Taos Balloon Rally (late October) which is much smaller and more intimate (50-100 balloons). Very different feel from the ABQ Balloon Fiesta which attracts 100,000 people or more each day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TMBRA
> 
> 
> Updated November 13, 2021 We are celebrating the success of the 38th Taos Mountain Balloon Rally and looking forward to the 39th Rally which will held on October 28, 29, and 30, 2022. We...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.taosballoonrally.com



Yep, I seriously would call it a bucket list thing to see. Pretty impressive, and just the logistics of it all are something, using volunteers. Billed as the world's largest!


----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


> View attachment 79610



I don't know why, but I'm suddenly craving tacos...


----------



## Jan

Rice_Guy said:


> _. . off the coast of Maine . . View attachment 79597
> 
> (photo by one of the kids, been wondering why I am down to half a case of rhubarb)_


I like the teak....


----------



## Darrell Hawley

Rice_Guy said:


> _we could use that mother here in Wisconsin _


Nope, In Wisconsin, we only have cows with 4 udders, this one has a 5th one in the middle.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Yep, Always the first week of October. Mass ascensions on the two weekends but everyday they have something including the special shapes only ascension, balloon "glowdeo". Gas balloon race (helium), Key grab (pilots maneuver their balloons and attempt to line up and make a run across the field at the right height to grab a set of keys to a brand new car attached to a long pole).
> 
> There is also the Taos Balloon Rally (late October) which is much smaller and more intimate (50-100 balloons). Very different feel from the ABQ Balloon Fiesta which attracts 100,000 people or more each day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TMBRA
> 
> 
> Updated November 13, 2021 We are celebrating the success of the 38th Taos Mountain Balloon Rally and looking forward to the 39th Rally which will held on October 28, 29, and 30, 2022. We...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.taosballoonrally.com



Would be a nice LONG road trip if I happen to think about driving, but def sounds very interesting for sure.


----------



## sjjan

Balloons, aviation, wine. Interesting combination!

To add to that, me and my wife just visited the Alsace region in France to help a friend who is a winemaker there and runs a family estate. So we flew there and back and had a great time harvesting grapes and helping in the cellar.


----------



## ibglowin

Well you have a year to plan your trip and I know how bad you want to prove your Tesla can do a 2000 mile road trip out West......... 



geek said:


> Would be a nice LONG road trip if I happen to think about driving, but def sounds very interesting for sure.


----------



## ibglowin

Nice plane! Cirrus SR22T?



sjjan said:


> Balloons, aviation, wine. Interesting combination!
> 
> To add to that, me and my wife just visited the Alsace region in France to help a friend who is a winemaker there and runs a family estate. So we flew there and back and had a great time harvesting grapes and helping in the cellar.


----------



## sjjan

ibglowin said:


> Nice plane! Cirrus SR22T?


Yes, a Cirrus SR22T. Correct.


----------



## Kraffty

Andromeda Galaxy shot around 10:00 last night. Not a great image but sort of impressive for a 35mm DSLR with 600mm telephoto lens.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Well you have a year to plan your trip and I know how bad you want to prove your Tesla can do a 2000 mile road trip out West.........



Yeah who knows and I may even pay a visit to uncle Mike


----------



## geek




----------



## sour_grapes

sjjan said:


> Balloons, aviation, wine. Interesting combination!
> 
> To add to that, me and my wife just visited the Alsace region in France to help a friend who is a winemaker there and runs a family estate. So we flew there and back and had a great time harvesting grapes and helping in the cellar.




Very nice!

Somewhat off-topic, but this reminds me of the trivia question (more for Americans than you): Do France and the Netherlands share a land border?


----------



## winemaker81

sour_grapes said:


> Do France and the Netherlands share a land border?


Not in Europe!


----------



## ibglowin

Heading out to Paso Robles and the Edna Valley in a few weeks. Will be hitting a couple new wineries as well as some Fall club pickups.


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> Heading out to Paso Robles and the Edna Valley in a few weeks. Will be hitting a couple new wineries as well as some Fall club pickups.
> 
> View attachment 79763



Wouldn't it be nice if that were an ocean washing up on a beach? Ahhhhh... Daydreams.


----------



## geek




----------



## ibglowin

Technically that is not a photo.........



geek said:


> View attachment 79776


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Technically that is not a photo.........



What it is then? LOL


----------



## ibglowin

Looks like a graph to me, try the post a graph, any graph thread!



geek said:


> What it is then? LOL


----------



## cmason1957

I just gotta say, I have a really hard time calling a Tesla a Premium car, given the horrendous number of build problems reported. Of course, if you base that on price alone, maybe.


----------



## geek

cmason1957 said:


> I just gotta say, I have a really hard time calling a Tesla a Premium car, given the horrendous number of build problems reported. Of course, if you base that on price alone, maybe.



I agree they had many issues early on with the builds but the build quality now has been spot on based on feedback from folks in the CT group, they've come a long way for sure.
I have a Model 3 bought in July 2018, just a year after it came out for production and it had a couple minor panel gap issues that they addressed quick at the service center without repainting but just realigning. Other than that, all good.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Looks like a graph to me, try the post a graph, any graph thread!



Where should you post if you have a photo of a graph?


----------



## ibglowin

In the Post a Graph any Graph thread.......



Boatboy24 said:


> Where should you post if you have a photo of a graph?


----------



## jswordy

Taken in the Madison, Alabama, area. The AL Wildlife and Freshwater Fisheries Division has determined that this is a house cat. That doesn't surprise me, as I have seen many photos and videos – including a video shot by a friend in his back yard – called either bobcats or house cats by Wildlife officials.


----------



## sour_grapes

jswordy said:


> Taken in the Madison, Alabama, area. The AL Wildlife and Freshwater Fisheries Division has determined that this is a house cat. That doesn't surprise me, as I have seen many photos and videos – including a video shot by a friend in his back yard – called either bobcats or house cats by Wildlife officials.
> 
> View attachment 79813



What!? If that is "house cat," the _house_ better be a goldarn mansion!


----------



## Bubba1




----------



## jswordy

Bubba1 said:


> View attachment 79892



Where dis?


----------



## jswordy

sour_grapes said:


> What!? If that is "house cat," the _house_ better be a goldarn mansion!



This thing has been blowing up the innerwebs here, people arguing to the death over it, the media fanning the flames, lol. So I did a comparo... the bottom photo is of a known mountain lion taken out west. Asked peeps what they think now? Oh Lord, that blew it up even more! 

One guy says, "I have seen lots of mountain lions in the hollers of Kentucky where I live."

I thought, "Cool."

Then he had to reply again, to say, "I believe there's even dinosaurs still in some of these backwoods here."

Did you see that, dude? That's your credibility going out the window! 

Still, I feed the seven ferals, and NONE of them walk with their tails down like this. The tail is midway or all the way up. And no tails attach like this, either... hmmm...


----------



## Bubba1

jswordy said:


> Where dis?


Staten Island fishing pier overlooking Brooklyn NY this morning


----------



## Kraffty

Bubba1 said:


> Staten Island fishing pier overlooking Brooklyn NY this morning


That's an outstanding photo Bubba1


----------



## Kraffty

Midgley Bridge, about 1 mile north of Sedona Arizona, shot last night. 3/4 moon kept me from getting the Milky Way from showing well but it also lit the bridge really well. Lights from passing cars also kinda of a neat effect.


----------



## Sage

250#, 18-20 gallons of premium fuel!


----------



## Daboyleroy

Reloading equipment


----------



## geek




----------



## geek

Very tempting


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Sage

Deer hunting in the Mtns this morning. Had to photo this ponderosa pine tree. Must have had a rough childhood!

Edited and added a fir tree!


----------



## jswordy

Sage said:


> Deer hunting in the Mtns this morning. Had to photo this ponderosa pine tree. Must had had a rough childhood!
> 
> View attachment 79960



Trees are amnazingly resilient... just check out my septic field lines!


----------



## hounddawg

kitty,, kitty


----------



## hounddawg

Dawg


----------



## Jan




----------



## Khristyjeff

Northern Illinois. Pretty dusty.


----------



## jswordy

Khristyjeff said:


> Northern Illinois. Pretty dusty. View attachment 80004



Thank god for the cab!  That looks like a small combine? I am from Moline originally, and heard you got shorted on rains. It was a bumper rain year here so we got bumper crops. We're long done with corn here in southern TN/northern AL, they just sprayed the beans to burn them down last week, so that should crank up end of this week or sometime next week if it stays mostly dry. Cotton is also sprayed, so it will be picked pretty soon. I'm waiting around to calve out the last two cows, doing some cleanup bush hogging this weekend, then I will be hunkering down for winter. What a year.


----------



## ibglowin

Sitting at the pharmacy waiting to get our flu shots with Mrs IB. Looked up and spotted some new interesting things......... LOL


----------



## ibglowin

Fall is peaked in these parts.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Sitting at the pharmacy waiting to get our flu shots with Mrs IB. Looked up and spotted some new interesting things......... LOL
> 
> View attachment 80089
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 80090



I think the funniest thing in that entire pic is the 'Pre Seed' fertility friendly lubricant. Marketing genius right there!


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Sitting at the pharmacy waiting to get our flu shots with Mrs IB. Looked up and spotted some new interesting things......... LOL
> 
> View attachment 80089
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 80090



So, did you go home $19.99 poorer?


----------



## ibglowin

No poorer. Have to watch our pennies since we are both living on a fixed income ya know... 

That and the female pharmacist who gave us our shots went to school and was close with our youngest daughter (who is now 34)....... Asking for a demonstration would have been slightly awkward....... LOL



sour_grapes said:


> So, did you go home $19.99 poorer?


----------



## cmason1957

No matter, if you knew the pharmacist or not, it would have been probable grounds for visiting the pokey, had you asked for a demonstration, I would guess.


----------



## Boatboy24

cmason1957 said:


> visiting the pokey,



I'm not certain I understand what you meant in that context.


----------



## cmason1957

Boatboy24 said:


> I'm not certain I understand what you meant in that context.



Asking for a demonstration would, more than likely, cause a visit with the police officers and some possibility of spending the evening with them.


----------



## sour_grapes

cmason1957 said:


> Asking for a demonstration would, more than likely, cause a visit with the police officers and some possibility of spending the evening with them.



Umm, I think you may have missed _another_ interpretation of "pokey"!


----------



## olusteebus

And I wonder just how friendly the staff would be if I asked for assistance with those products.


----------



## wrongway

In the Jailhouse rockin?


----------



## wrongway

Would seem that Tesla is having battery issues. Lots of nasties in that smoke! Lithium,Cadium, Cobalt ect. It is said that most fire departments are not equipped to handle those fires.
it was reported in July that Tesla’s 450 MWh Megapack project in Victoria, Australia had caught fire, ultimately requiring 7 days and 150 firefighters to put out.
assuming they use the most resource-frugal next-generation batteries, we would need the following materials: about twice the annual global production of cobalt; three quarters of the world’s production lithium carbonate; nearly the entire world production of neodymium; and more than half the world’s production of copper in 2018.
This compares unfavorably with the manufacture of a gasoline-powered car which accounts for 17% of the car’s lifetime carbon-dioxide emissions. When a new EV appears in the show-room, it has already caused 30,000 pounds of carbon-dioxide emission. The equivalent amount for manufacturing a conventional car is 14,000 pounds.
*Tesla Recalls 135,000 Cars.



*


----------



## geek

wrongway said:


> Would seem that Tesla is having battery issues. Lots of nasties in that smoke! Lithium,Cadium, Cobalt ect. It is said that most fire departments are not equipped to handle those fires.
> it was reported in July that Tesla’s 450 MWh Megapack project in Victoria, Australia had caught fire, ultimately requiring 7 days and 150 firefighters to put out.
> assuming they use the most resource-frugal next-generation batteries, we would need the following materials: about twice the annual global production of cobalt; three quarters of the world’s production lithium carbonate; nearly the entire world production of neodymium; and more than half the world’s production of copper in 2018.
> This compares unfavorably with the manufacture of a gasoline-powered car which accounts for 17% of the car’s lifetime carbon-dioxide emissions. When a new EV appears in the show-room, it has already caused 30,000 pounds of carbon-dioxide emission. The equivalent amount for manufacturing a conventional car is 14,000 pounds.
> *Tesla Recalls 135,000 Cars.
> View attachment 80122
> View attachment 80123
> View attachment 80124
> *



Interested in knowing the source of this, especially the recall. Here's the official Tesla recall page: Recall Information

I think that's old 'fake' news as some auto makers are trying to bring the brand down. The real recall is happening with Chevy Bolt especially when Chevy asked every Bolt owner to park their cars about 50 meters away from their garage.









Alert: All Chevy Bolt Vehicles Recalled for Fire Risk


A new safety warning has been issued because the battery pack in these vehicles could catch fire. We have info on what owners need to do now.




www.nhtsa.gov













Chevy Bolt Battery Recall: How Could This Have Happened?


A full explanation of the problem causing every single Bolt EV to be under recall for a potential fire-causing defect.




www.caranddriver.com


----------



## bstnh1

The 135,000 car recall was for defective touch screens. Nothing to do with battery issues.


----------



## bstnh1

wrongway said:


> Would seem that Tesla is having battery issues. Lots of nasties in that smoke! Lithium,Cadium, Cobalt ect. It is said that most fire departments are not equipped to handle those fires.
> it was reported in July that Tesla’s 450 MWh Megapack project in Victoria, Australia had caught fire, ultimately requiring 7 days and 150 firefighters to put out.
> assuming they use the most resource-frugal next-generation batteries, we would need the following materials: about twice the annual global production of cobalt; three quarters of the world’s production lithium carbonate; nearly the entire world production of neodymium; and more than half the world’s production of copper in 2018.
> This compares unfavorably with the manufacture of a gasoline-powered car which accounts for 17% of the car’s lifetime carbon-dioxide emissions. When a new EV appears in the show-room, it has already caused 30,000 pounds of carbon-dioxide emission. The equivalent amount for manufacturing a conventional car is 14,000 pounds.
> *Tesla Recalls 135,000 Cars.
> View attachment 80122
> View attachment 80123
> View attachment 80124
> *


“From 2012 to 2020, there has been approximately one Tesla vehicle fire for every 205 million miles traveled,” Tesla tells us. “By comparison, data from the National Fire Protection Association (NFPA) and US Department of Transportation show that, in the US, there is one vehicle fire for every 19 million miles traveled.”


----------



## wrongway

I think that's fake news. First of all Tesla aint going to tell anyone anything! 
Second my post is not about how many fires but how dirty the fires are!
The fact is that the currently used battery technology is going to leave our kids,kids wearing gas masks to breath! Batteries are not Green!


----------



## Sage

Guess.....


----------



## sour_grapes

Sage said:


> Guess.....
> View attachment 80148



Wow, intriguing! 

My best guess is the base of a large tree, situated between a driveway and a bit of an embankment.

The funny thing is that, despite my specificity, I _also_ think it could be a loess feature! Animal, vegetable, mineral.... I guess I would still have 19 questions left


----------



## Old Corker

Sage said:


> Guess.....
> View attachment 80148


My guess is a granite slab.


----------



## bstnh1

Sage said:


> Guess.....
> View attachment 80148


Igneous rock?? Metamorphic rock?


----------



## ibglowin

White Sands National Monument


----------



## Sage

Large maple, trunk is growing out over the curb. City park in WA state.


----------



## sour_grapes

Sage said:


> Large maple, trunk is growing out over the curb. City park in WA state.
> 
> View attachment 80160



Do I get a prize? 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sage

sour_grapes said:


> Do I get a prize?
> 
> Thanks for sharing!



Pick up a bottle of my best. Sorry, can't ship your prize....


----------



## Bliorg

Spotted at Touch of Italy, Rehoboth Beach, Delaware


----------



## geek




----------



## Bubba1

South Beach Staten Island sunrise


----------



## wrongway

Sage, Looks like one of my Pancakes!!


----------



## Kraffty

From Tuesday night near Courthouse Butte in Sedona. Shot with Telephoto at 500mm. Phone photo from when I first arrived attached for reference of where I had to set up before the moon rose.


----------



## Kraffty

The night before I took this here in town during twilight. The Chapel is abandoned at the moment.


----------



## wrongway

geek said:


> View attachment 80167


Geek I have nothing against Tesla or any other electrics and I applaud you for buying the only American Car that is 100% American built! I just hope we will see cleaner safer batteries soon. Here is the car I want, lol


----------



## Boatboy24

Kraffty said:


> From Tuesday night near Courthouse Butte in Sedona. Shot with Telephoto at 500mm. Phone photo from when I first arrived attached for reference of where I had to set up before the moon rose.
> 
> View attachment 80200
> 
> View attachment 80201



Amazing shot, Mike!


----------



## wrongway

A little spot in the road called Willowdale Ks. As you can see Im not a photographer (subject not centered).



Here I put my boy Connor to work! lol


----------



## wrongway

Oconto, Nebraska. Another little spot in the road where if you blink twice youve over shot by a half mile.


----------



## sour_grapes

wrongway said:


> Oconto, Nebraska. Another little spot in the road where if you blink twice youve over shot by a half mile.
> 
> View attachment 80241



I have a sudden desire to drive from Oconto, WI to Oconto, NE: Google maps directions.


Oconto, Nebraska - Wikipedia


> *History[edit]*
> The community was founded in 1887 as *Olax*,[7] but the original name conflicted with another Nebraska location, so it was renamed to *Oconto*. The exact source of the name has been debated, some hold Oconto was the name of a pioneer settler, while others believe the town was named after Oconto, Wisconsin.[8]


----------



## geek

wrongway said:


> Geek I have nothing against Tesla or any other electrics and I applaud you for buying the only American Car that is 100% American built! I just hope we will see cleaner safer batteries soon. Here is the car I want, lolView attachment 80203



That’s a beauty for sure


----------



## geek

Here it is prep for winter, full detail and paint sealant


----------



## geek

Quick trip to DC, flew in yesterday evening and got back home at noon today


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Here it is prep for winter, full detail and paint sealant
> 
> View attachment 80272



Where's that red Model Y?


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Where's that red Model Y?



That was a friend’s.
To get a Model Y, if you place an order now is to get the vehicle in April..!!


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> To get a Model Y, if you place an order now is to get the vehicle in April..!!



So, same as every other vehicle, huh?


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> So, same as every other vehicle, huh?



No, any other vehicle you can most likely get right away since they don’t have as near as much demand


----------



## ibglowin

Fall on the Rio Chama near Abiquiu, NM


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> No, any other vehicle you can most likely get right away since they don’t have as near as much demand


----------



## sour_grapes

sour_grapes said:


>



By the way, I recently came across a good explanation of the chip shortage. I believe that we have all heard that a large part of the difficulty in car production at the moment is a "shortage of computer chips." But, like, why? Surprising to me, but this seems to be due to the difference between 200 mm and 300 mm! 

How and When the Chip Shortage Will End, in 4 Charts


----------



## Sage

It's what's for dinner...


----------



## hounddawg

Dawg


----------



## hounddawg

ibglowin said:


> Fall is peaked in these parts.
> 
> View attachment 80091


that is so sweet and peaceful, super nice
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg

Sage said:


> It's what's for dinner...
> 
> View attachment 80302


well you had the right, after all it is plain to see he was armed. lol
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg

sour_grapes said:


> By the way, I recently came across a good explanation of the chip shortage. I believe that we have all heard that a large part of the difficulty in car production at the moment is a "shortage of computer chips." But, like, why? Surprising to me, but this seems to be due to the difference between 200 mm and 300 mm!
> 
> How and When the Chip Shortage Will End, in 4 Charts


heck on my farm truck theres plenty of chips, from bumper to bumper,,
Dawg


----------



## wrongway

sour_grapes said:


> I have a sudden desire to drive from Oconto, WI to Oconto, NE: Google maps directions.
> 
> 
> Oconto, Nebraska - Wikipedia



Very interesting! I been there once due to my Mothers Father was from there.

Chip shortage my *ss. Just another excuse to raise prices. lol


----------



## wrongway

geek said:


> Here it is prep for winter, full detail and paint sealant
> 
> View attachment 80272


Geek You ever had it maxed out? Looks fast!


----------



## Bliorg

Was in Cochranville PA this weekend. My daughter is in a program at school where she and her housemates do initial training and socialization for service dogs. She had training at a facility there. I brought along a camera (a Bronica SQ-A) and found a local cemetery to explore. The cemetery dates to 1730. Shot a roll of film; am particularly happy with this one. Where I grew up in Indiana and Michigan, I don't recall ever seeing Revolutionary War memorial plaques.


----------



## wrongway

Bliorg said:


> Was in Cochranville PA this weekend. My daughter is in a program at school where she and her housemates do initial training and socialization for service dogs. She had training at a facility there. I brought along a camera (a Bronica SQ-A) and found a local cemetery to explore. The cemetery dates to 1730. Shot a roll of film; am particularly happy with this one. Where I grew up in Indiana and Michigan, I don't recall ever seeing Revolutionary War memorial plaques.



Awesome picture Scott! I never seen one of those plaques before either.


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


>



That pic resembles their stock 









Tesla Surpasses $1 Trillion in Market Value as Hertz Orders 100,000 Vehicles


Hertz’s major bulk purchase could help Tesla get more of its cars into the hands of mainstream consumers. Tesla shares surged on the news.




www.wsj.com


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## geek

This is why I love my car, updates OTA and always getting bug fixes and new features


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> This is why I love my car, updates OTA and always getting bug fixes and new features
> 
> View attachment 80346
> View attachment 80347



Love the name!


----------



## Bubba1

26 inch thick hull of a WW2 Japanese battleship penetrated by US Navy 16 in gun its on display in US Navy museum.


----------



## GaDawg




----------



## wrongway

In High School In late 70"s I had a 1941 Chevy pickup. If you had a flat blade screw driver and pliers you could fix most issues. Today cars have become quit technical, I mean like parking assist. Isn't that just an expensive band aide for the real problem?


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Jan




----------



## ibglowin

One of these things is not like the other..........


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Daboyleroy

ibglowin said:


> One of these things is not like the other..........
> 
> View attachment 80392


Stork??


----------



## ibglowin

Snow goose that decided to slip into a group of sandhill cranes flying south for the Winter.




Daboyleroy said:


> Stork??


----------



## ibglowin

El Rancho de las Golondrinas near Santa fe, NM.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## sour_grapes

We took the boat off the big lake and onto the hard today. As we were making our way out of the dock area, we saw an unseemly sight in the mooring field. It would really suck to come out to the lake to find this!


----------



## Rice_Guy

Fall colors


and a closer look at the colors


----------



## geek




----------



## bstnh1

Last of the color up here!


----------



## wrongway

Kansas Gypsum Hills


----------



## Khristyjeff

Beautiful. Makes me want to ride a horse.  




wrongway said:


> Kansas Gypsum Hills
> 
> View attachment 80600


----------



## Jan

Ready to bottle....


----------



## Chuck E

Sante Fe NM


----------



## geek

Here we go….DR bound


----------



## geek

My “grandson”


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Here we go….DR bound
> 
> View attachment 80622
> View attachment 80623
> View attachment 80624
> View attachment 80625
> View attachment 80626



Again!!?? Are you kidding!? Live it up!


----------



## ibglowin

Got your LED party lights I hope!  



geek said:


> Here we go….DR bound
> 
> View attachment 80622
> View attachment 80623
> View attachment 80624
> View attachment 80625
> View attachment 80626


----------



## geek

Lights, not yet, having a crew doing some sheetrock work on ceiling (they call it 'fascias' down here).
Apartment almost ready, moving my college daughter to new place, lots of $$ sacrifices for sure but doing everything I can to support her and make sure she is in a nice place.


----------



## Daboyleroy

geek said:


> Lights, not yet, having a crew doing some sheetrock work on ceiling (they call it 'fascias' down here).
> Apartment almost ready, moving my college daughter to new place, lots of $$ sacrifices for sure but doing everything I can to support her and make sure she is in a nice place.



FAMILY……is family


----------



## Bubba1

Nice sunrise yesterday NYC


----------



## Rice_Guy

_up early, the sleeping bag wasn’t as comfortable as I hoped_


_yup, this fisherman was on the pre sunrise photos too, ,,, Lake Michigan _


----------



## Darrell Hawley

Rice_Guy said:


> View attachment 80710
> 
> _up early, the sleeping bag wasn’t as comfortable as I hoped_
> View attachment 80712
> 
> _yup, this fisherman was on the pre sunrise photos too, ,,, Lake Michigan _
> View attachment 80714


Nice bend in the pole, a lot more fun if it was facing the other direction.


----------



## Bubba1

This mornings sunrise somebody hunting for gold


----------



## geek




----------



## johnkelsall

BBQ Ribs on the hoof! Umm.


----------



## wrongway




----------



## geek




----------



## geek




----------



## Trevor7

In the Ecuador Rain Forest - Travel bug got to us


----------



## Trevor7

El Nariz del Diablo - The Devil's Nose


----------



## Trevor7

Cotopaxi Volcano - Dormant for now


----------



## Trevor7




----------



## Daboyleroy

The haunted train


----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> View attachment 80788



OK, STOP! Don't make me come down there!  Presidente... mmmm...


----------



## Darrell Hawley

The FIRST snowfall in Wisconsin is always so pretty, the 40th one not as nice. (6:45am)


----------



## winemaker81

Darrell Hawley said:


> The FIRST snowfall in Wisconsin is always so pretty, the 40th one not as nice. (6:45am)
> View attachment 80970


They all look pretty to me ... since I'm not seeing them through my window!


----------



## sour_grapes

Well, 100 miles south of you, we got just a few wet flakes, no accumulation. Maybe you should move here!


----------



## geek




----------



## geek




----------



## ibglowin

Not enough "gas" to make it home from the airport eh?



geek said:


> View attachment 80982


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Not enough "gas" to make it home from the airport eh?



Actually I did have enough battery remaining but decided to make a quick stop to get some free charge.


----------



## ibglowin

You must be grandfathered in on the old "free charge for life"?



geek said:


> Actually I did have enough battery remaining but decided to make a quick stop to get some free charge.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> You must be grandfathered in on the old "free charge for life"?



No. If someone buys a Tesla with my referral code both the buyer and me get 1,000 free super charger miles that expire in a year after purchase. Two friends bought cars so I received 2k miles.
Need to find a good road trip here and there to use them by summer.


----------



## ibglowin

Black Mesa........


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Black Mesa........
> 
> View attachment 81038



Is there anything more beautiful than that..!!!! wow


----------



## ibglowin

I am forced to drive right past that on my way to the closest Lowes in Espanola, NM. (20mi one way)



geek said:


> Is there anything more beautiful than that..!!!! wow


----------



## Jan

Mt.Roraima, VZ.


----------



## Sage

Taken 7:30 this morning while having coffee.


----------



## Daboyleroy

7:30 tonight at the lake


----------



## Rice_Guy

exploring a new neighborhood while walking the kid’s dogs . . . > new grandbaby ! , , life is a circle, mrs RG’s dad needs help to get up and walk and lives in our house , , ,


----------



## Darrell Hawley

3:30 pm on Friday. %#&^* Buck knows it's 16 1/2 hours before gun deer season opens. Stayed 30 minutes before he walked away.


----------



## Kraffty

Friday morning's lunar eclipse. Shot over about 2.5 hours, composed together and over the lights of Cottonwood. First attempt at something like this and pretty pleased with my effort.


----------



## mainshipfred

Kraffty said:


> Friday morning's lunar eclipse. Shot over about 2.5 hours, composed together and over the lights of Cottonwood. First attempt at something like this and pretty pleased with my effort.
> View attachment 81265



Very nicely done!


----------



## geek

Kraffty said:


> Friday morning's lunar eclipse. Shot over about 2.5 hours, composed together and over the lights of Cottonwood. First attempt at something like this and pretty pleased with my effort.
> View attachment 81265



Beauty!!


----------



## winemaker81

Kraffty said:


> Friday morning's lunar eclipse. Shot over about 2.5 hours, composed together and over the lights of Cottonwood. First attempt at something like this and pretty pleased with my effort.


Seriously cool!


----------



## ibglowin

Perfect night sky Mike! 



Kraffty said:


> Friday morning's lunar eclipse. Shot over about 2.5 hours, composed together and over the lights of Cottonwood. First attempt at something like this and pretty pleased with my effort.
> View attachment 81265


----------



## sour_grapes

Very nice!

Thanks for staying up so that I did not have to!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

Happy Thanksgiving from the 505!


----------



## Sage

Cooked in a "Big Easy" cooker. Air fryer is easy and no oil. Moist bird too!


----------



## geek




----------



## wrongway

geek said:


> View attachment 80982


No charging required!








Listen to Chevy's 632-cubic-inch 10.3-liter V-8 rev to 7,000 rpm on the dyno


Chevrolet unveiled its biggest, most powerful crate engine to date at the 2021 SEMA show this week, and now it's offer a tease of this massive engine's sound. The Chevrolet Performance ZZ632/1000 V-8 crate engine displaces 10.35 liters, or 632 cubic inches, and can rev to 7,000 rpm. Chevrolet...




www.motorauthority.com


----------



## jswordy

FINALLY! Last calf of 2021, a heifer, born this morning. She's 32 days late from the rest of the herd. Ol' cow kept me guessing!


----------



## Merrywine

On the hwy to Lahaina, Maui.


----------



## Jan




----------



## Jan

Summer....


----------



## bstnh1

jswordy said:


> FINALLY! Last calf of 2021, a heifer, born this morning. She's 32 days late from the rest of the herd. Ol' cow kept me guessing!
> 
> View attachment 81489


What's the gestation period for those critters?


----------



## mikewatkins727

283 days +/-


----------



## wineview




----------



## jswordy

mikewatkins727 said:


> 283 days +/-



Yep, you screw it up and you are out a year.


----------



## Merrywine

Cacao flower and pod.


----------



## sour_grapes

While I did take this picture last night, I would have preferred it that was I and mine who were on the paddleboard...


----------



## wineview

sour_grapes said:


> While I did take this picture last night, I would have preferred it that was I and mine who were on the paddleboard...
> 
> View attachment 81657


Milwaukee looks warm for this time of year.


----------



## Boatboy24

wineview said:


> Milwaukee looks warm for this time of year.



HA! I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## sour_grapes

wineview said:


> Milwaukee looks warm for this time of year.



Not to mention, it would have to have been sunrise! (Fat chance...)


----------



## wrongway




----------



## bstnh1

Mt. Washington, NH with The Omni Mt. Washington Resort (formerly The Balsams Resort) in lower left. Not my photo, but never the less a nice shot.


----------



## geek

bstnh1 said:


> Mt. Washington, NH with The Omni Mt. Washington Resort (formerly The Balsams Resort) in lower left. Not my photo, but never the less a nice shot.
> 
> View attachment 81775



Great pic. I've been to Mt. Washington twice and it is always such a nice venture with nature. Driving my EV down is a breeze without using the brakes for the most part and generating electricity on the way down while seeing other ICE cars 'resting' to cool off their brake systems  

I hope I can go back in the summer. Mt. Washington is just beautiful..!!!


----------



## Darrell Hawley

Our first ice of the year in Green Bay. I wonder if getting down to 0 degrees last night had anything to do with it.
You probably can't see the black dots in the upper right corner, but 9 bald eagles are sitting on the ice.

Update:

Maybe if I didn't keep scoping all the eagles way out on the ice, I could have just looked up to my tree right in front of me.
Under 3 years old and not quite all white on head & tail, but still huge.


----------



## geek

With great sadness I’m posting these pics, the very last few moments and sips of water before he took his last breath.

Our 4th child went to heaven late last night.

Out of nowhere Coco started presenting a problem late Sunday night with breathing problems, X-ray revealed a white substance or mass in his left lung and vet started treatment for pneumonia with a reserved diagnosis because he wasn’t sure what it was but hoping for the best. Treatment wasn’t working so he recommended to get him into an ER where an ultrasound could be done, so last evening we rushed to another city and waited for hours to hear what we did not want to hear, and a decision had to be made for as much as it hurt.

Coco was not only our pet, but my best friend, my smile, the spirit at home, the happiness, our son..!!

My wife and kids are devastated, speechless and heartbroken 

Life needs to continue, but it will never be the same without him. This is hurtful, there’s a big silence in our home and our heart that only time would allow for healing 

May God bless my boy


----------



## Boatboy24

I'm very sorry, Varis.


----------



## sour_grapes

Sorry for your loss, Varis. My condolences.


----------



## geek




----------



## ibglowin

So very sorry for your loss Varis. I know how you exactly how you feel.




geek said:


> Our 4th child went to heaven late last night.


----------



## cmason1957

So sorry for your loss. It is such a hard decision to make.


----------



## bstnh1

So sorry for your loss, Varis. I know what a heartbreak you and your family are experiencing.


----------



## Daboyleroy

Sorry to hear of your loss.
you never get over it
you learn to live with the memories
Been there


----------



## Old Corker

Condolences, Varis. May he rest in peace.


----------



## geek

Thank you all


----------



## Jan

Very sorry for your loss, May you all be well......


----------



## mikewatkins727

I am at a loss to express the hurt I feel at you loss of CoCo. God Bless.


----------



## montanarick

Feel for you - we lost our beloved Molly 3 weeks ago and the pain still lingers


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

*Tis the Season!*


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 82000




Oh yeah! Where is this at? NICE!


----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> With great sadness I’m posting these pics, the very last few moments and sips of water before he took his last breath.
> 
> Our 4th child went to heaven late last night.
> 
> Out of nowhere Coco started presenting a problem late Sunday night with breathing problems, X-ray revealed a white substance or mass in his left lung and vet started treatment for pneumonia with a reserved diagnosis because he wasn’t sure what it was but hoping for the best. Treatment wasn’t working so he recommended to get him into an ER where an ultrasound could be done, so last evening we rushed to another city and waited for hours to hear what we did not want to hear, and a decision had to be made for as much as it hurt.
> 
> Coco was not only our pet, but my best friend, my smile, the spirit at home, the happiness, our son..!!
> 
> My wife and kids are devastated, speechless and heartbroken
> 
> Life needs to continue, but it will never be the same without him. This is hurtful, there’s a big silence in our home and our heart that only time would allow for healing ❤‍
> 
> May God bless my boy
> 
> View attachment 81941
> View attachment 81942
> View attachment 81943
> View attachment 81944



I am so sorry for the loss of your friend. I have lost a canine friend to lung cancer, and I know how suddenly it can seem to appear out of nowhere. Words never suffice in these moments. Wishing you and your family healing.


----------



## jswordy

wrongway said:


> View attachment 81676



This reminds me of the emails I get with a note attached that says, "Please think before printing this out, to save the environment," or some such. I guess they don't realize that, to save a renewable resource that is in the current carbon cycle from being cut down and replanted, they are using an electronic gadget requiring the 24/7/365 burning of fossil fuels that release carbon sequestered for millions of years into the atmosphere. Marketing – Ya just gotta love it.


----------



## ibglowin

Denner Winery out in Paso. This is a shot out on the patio. We are club members. 






jswordy said:


> Oh yeah! Where is this at? NICE!


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> Denner Winery out in Paso. This is a shot out on the patio. We are club members.
> 
> View attachment 82018



That is nice! You can take me there one day when I show up at your door.


----------



## franc1969

geek said:


> With great sadness


I am so sorry, Varis. Pets are the most devoted family members, and it is so hard. I've had to make the same decision a few too many times. It never gets easier.


----------



## Sage

Used some stuff in the junk pile.


----------



## Merrywine

geek said:


> With great sadness I’m posting these pics, the very last few moments and sips of water before he took his last breath.
> 
> Our 4th child went to heaven late last night.
> 
> Out of nowhere Coco started presenting a problem late Sunday night with breathing problems, X-ray revealed a white substance or mass in his left lung and vet started treatment for pneumonia with a reserved diagnosis because he wasn’t sure what it was but hoping for the best. Treatment wasn’t working so he recommended to get him into an ER where an ultrasound could be done, so last evening we rushed to another city and waited for hours to hear what we did not want to hear, and a decision had to be made for as much as it hurt.
> 
> Coco was not only our pet, but my best friend, my smile, the spirit at home, the happiness, our son..!!
> 
> My wife and kids are devastated, speechless and heartbroken
> 
> Life needs to continue, but it will never be the same without him. This is hurtful, there’s a big silence in our home and our heart that only time would allow for healing ❤‍
> 
> May God bless my boy
> 
> View attachment 81941
> View attachment 81942
> View attachment 81943
> View attachment 81944


So sorry for this news, Coco was loved, and had a great life in your home. Our furry, scaled and feathered companions become family. Letting go when they are so ill is the right and very hard thing to do.


----------



## Merrywine




----------



## ChuckD

This is my garden this morning... It's going to be a long winter!


----------



## Jovimaple

I know the feeling. At least it's pretty!


----------



## mainshipfred

Jovimaple said:


> I know the feeling. At least it's pretty!View attachment 82054



If the two of you don't mind I would appreciate you keeping it there.


----------



## ChuckD

But look how beautiful it is! This is my walk to the shop. I’m not going anywhere so I might as well get some work done.


----------



## Boatboy24

ChuckD said:


> But look how beautiful it is! This is my walk to the shop. I’m not going anywhere so I might as well get some work done. View attachment 82059



It certainly is pretty...seeing it from my couch.


----------



## winemaker81

ChuckD said:


> This is my garden this morning... It's going to be a long winter!





Jovimaple said:


> I know the feeling. At least it's pretty!


Thank you both for making me appreciate North Carolina! [I grew up in Upstate NY and went to college in Potsdam NY, so I know cold and blizzards!]


----------



## winemaker81

In counterpoint to the horrors of the last few posts, the following is dawn at North Myrtle Beach, SC, on Saturday.





The next one is pre-dawn this morning, with heavy cloud cover obscuring the rising sun. When at the beach I tend to get up before 6 and sit on the balcony with coffee and a book. In the winter (or what passes for winter in NMB) I may bundle up, but I'm still out there.


----------



## geek

My son’s girlfriend brought her new puppy for a few days to give us some comfort, this is a 3 month old golden poodle with 30lbs already and eager to play. Beautiful dog, but I miss Coco immensely


----------



## winemaker81

geek said:


> My son’s girlfriend brought her new puppy for a few days to give us some comfort, this is a 3 month old golden poodle with 30lbs already and eager to play.


I'm not familiar with golden poodles -- is the dog a breed of standard poodle? 30 lbs at 3 months is big, even for a standard.

For those not familiar, standard poodles are big dogs, weighing 70+ lbs and 2' tall at the shoulders.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

Sunrise this morning. Nice way to finish a cup of coffee.


----------



## ibglowin

They are actually called Golden Doodles and are a cross between the two breeds and no they are not a breed of standard or recognized by the AKC. Nevertheless people line up to purchase them and pay crazy amounts of $$$$ for them. I feel like the Golden is just looking back at the camera saying "help me I am trapped in a freaking poodle body"......



winemaker81 said:


> I'm not familiar with golden poodles -- is the dog a breed of standard poodle? 30 lbs at 3 months is big, even for a standard.


----------



## cmason1957

winemaker81 said:


> I'm not familiar with golden poodles -- is the dog a breed of standard poodle? 30 lbs at 3 months is big, even for a standard.
> 
> For those not familiar, standard poodles are big dogs, weighing 70+ lbs and 2' tall at the shoulders.



I assumed a cross of golden Retriever with Standard Poodle, also known as GoldenDoodle. Ears have the Golden look. She looks very similar to my Golden Retriver crossed with Golden Doodle (mom and dad weren't supposed to get together, but did). Yes, fairly good sized dogs, mine is 2 Years old about 70 lbs. Huge paws, all puppy still, probably until about 4 or 5.


----------



## winemaker81

@ibglowin & @cmason1957, thanks for the info. Those are pretty dogs; it's no surprise folks want them, although understanding just how big the dogs get may put folks off.

Friends had standard poodles -- even in advanced age the dogs didn't quite understand that they were too big to be lap dogs. It's a surprise the first time a 75 lb dog walks up and plunks herself in your lap.


----------



## sour_grapes

Darrell Hawley said:


> Sunrise this morning. Nice way to finish a cup of coffee.
> 
> View attachment 82149
> View attachment 82150



Nice! The show here was similar, but not quite as intense.


----------



## geek

I meant GoldenDoodle


----------



## Paulietivo

geek said:


> I have a small 21sec video I tried to upload here but the site says the video is not in the right format.....video captured with my iPhone.


Did you ever figure out what format to upload videos? My small video from Android says the same thing and I cannot upload it. 
For everyone, what file extensions are able to be uploaded? Mine is currently .mp4. 
Thanks


----------



## Old Corker

winemaker81 said:


> @ibglowin & @cmason1957, thanks for the info. Those are pretty dogs; it's no surprise folks want them, although understanding just how big the dogs get may put folks off.
> 
> Friends had standard poodles -- even in advanced age the dogs didn't quite understand that they were too big to be lap dogs. It's a surprise the first time a 75 lb dog walks up and plunks herself in your lap.


Poodles are mixed with many other breeds. They are supposedly hypoallergenic and intelligent. The hope is that’s passed on. Golden Doodle, Labradoodles and others. Some small breeds are also used with toy poodles. Its probably the most popular type of “Designer Breeding”. Kind of like blending wine. You try to get desirable qualities from each. Sometimes it works, sometimes not so much.


----------



## Sage

Updated junk pile......
Since I gave my wife the tree on our 51st anniversary, we put 51 ornaments on it.!


----------



## Boatboy24

Paulietivo said:


> Did you ever figure out what format to upload videos? My small video from Android says the same thing and I cannot upload it.
> For everyone, what file extensions are able to be uploaded? Mine is currently .mp4.
> Thanks



I've never found an easy way. Best I could do was upload to YouTube and link to that.


----------



## Boatboy24

Old Corker said:


> Poodles are mixed with many other breeds. They are supposedly hypoallergenic and intelligent. The hope is that’s passed on. Golden Doodle, Labradoodles and others. Some small breeds are also used with toy poodles. Its probably the most popular type of “Designer Breeding”. Kind of like blending wine. You try to get desirable qualities from each. Sometimes it works, sometimes not so much.



Yep. Our neighbors got a Bernerdoodle last year - cross between a mini poodle and a Bernese Mountain Dog. I love Berners, but they are big, hairy, and shed a lot. Ripley (the neighbors dog) is under 30 lbs and apparently doesn't shed.


----------



## Old Corker

Boatboy24 said:


> apparently doesn't shed.


Oh yeah. The shedding thing. Another desirable poodle trait.
We had a previous neighbor who had a standard poodle. Most annoying dog I’ve ever had to tolerate. Barked non stop and would snarl and pace the fence when anybody or anything passed. Can’t really blame the dog. The human’s method of training was to yell at her from the patio door.


----------



## heatherd

geek said:


> With great sadness I’m posting these pics, the very last few moments and sips of water before he took his last breath.
> 
> Our 4th child went to heaven late last night.
> 
> Out of nowhere Coco started presenting a problem late Sunday night with breathing problems, X-ray revealed a white substance or mass in his left lung and vet started treatment for pneumonia with a reserved diagnosis because he wasn’t sure what it was but hoping for the best. Treatment wasn’t working so he recommended to get him into an ER where an ultrasound could be done, so last evening we rushed to another city and waited for hours to hear what we did not want to hear, and a decision had to be made for as much as it hurt.
> 
> Coco was not only our pet, but my best friend, my smile, the spirit at home, the happiness, our son..!!
> 
> My wife and kids are devastated, speechless and heartbroken
> 
> Life needs to continue, but it will never be the same without him. This is hurtful, there’s a big silence in our home and our heart that only time would allow for healing ❤‍
> 
> May God bless my boy
> 
> View attachment 81941
> View attachment 81942
> View attachment 81943
> View attachment 81944


So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## bstnh1

One of our neighbors has a poodle crossed with something big - I forget what he told me it was. But it's more like a small horse! It's about 2 years old and romps around the yard like an oversized, uncoordinated puppy.


----------



## ibglowin

El Santurario de Chimayo


----------



## jswordy

Pictures from a quick trip back to my hometown for my uncle's funeral.

Brand new I-74 bridge over the Mississippi River between Moline, Ill. and Davenport, Iowa.




Ranked #7 nationally. My hometown pizza joint for Quad Cities Style pizza. Mmmm...










My grand-niece Jerzey, who is six going on 12. LOL, what a corker!


----------



## ibglowin

Oh ChemisTree oh ChemisTree...........


----------



## Merrywine




----------



## Boatboy24

No, not a photo, but a 'feel good' for the day.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

Gotta love these crisp evenings for clear shots of the sky. Courtesy of my wife.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

Too bad my iphone lightens up the picture so much. The moon had a deep rich orange color.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Dennis Griffith

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 82536


I still have it!


----------



## ibglowin

A rare sight in Mr's IB's hometown of Seattle yesterday!


----------



## bstnh1

Not so rare here in New Hampshire!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

Took these this morning wearing a t-shirt here in southern central Tennessee...


----------



## Arne

jswordy said:


> Took these this morning wearing a t-shirt here in southern central Tennessee...
> 
> View attachment 82617
> 
> 
> View attachment 82618
> 
> 
> View attachment 82619


Rub it in, rub it in. 13 degrees here. LOL, Arne.


----------



## Jovimaple

-6 F here in Minnesnowta right now, heading for a high of +7. We will warm up a bit the next couple of days but Saturday, the HIGH is supposed to be -8.


----------



## ibglowin

Here kitty, kitty, kitty.......










Sandia foothills, ABQ, NM


----------



## cmason1957

Jovimaple said:


> -6 F here in Minnesnowta right now, heading for a high of +7. We will warm up a bit the next couple of days but Saturday, the HIGH is supposed to be -8.



That's just a perfect temperature to sit outside at some stadium and watch a hockey game (Minnesota Wild Vs St. Louis Blues). I considered trying to get tickets for it, but then remembered how cold it can be that far North on Jan. 1. I will be watching from the comfort of my couch.


----------



## Jovimaple

My friend says there is no such thing as bad weather, only bad clothing choices. Just have to layer up to enjoy the game!

In January 2019 I attended a charity event outside on a lake - it was 0 but sunshiney and since we were all bundled up (and maybe slightly liquored up), it was surprisingly nice out.


----------



## geek

It's been in the 30s up here in CT and cloudy/drizzle all day......it's 'freezing' lol


----------



## Jovimaple

cmason1957 said:


> That's just a perfect temperature to sit outside at some stadium and watch a hockey game (Minnesota Wild Vs St. Louis Blues). I considered trying to get tickets for it, but then remembered how cold it can be that far North on Jan. 1. I will be watching from the comfort of my couch.


By the way, you know the Wild plays indoors, right?


----------



## winemaker81

76 F today, unseasonably warm, but we are not complaining


----------



## RichardC

Sunrise 
at mile 80 in a bike ride, with 4 others.


----------



## cmason1957

Jovimaple said:


> By the way, you know the Wild plays indoors, right?



Normally the Wild plays indoors, but on Jan. 1 there is always an outdoor game played (The Winter Classic). This year Blues vs Wild at Target Field outdoors.


----------



## Sage

I'm not sure how you can stand warm all year round.....

My shooting bench



Out the kitchen nook window


----------



## Jovimaple

cmason1957 said:


> Normally the Wild plays indoors, but on Jan. 1 there is always an outdoor game played (The Winter Classic). This year Blues vs Wild at Target Field outdoors.


Heh, I did not know that. Target Field is a beautiful ballpark - I will have to pay attention to that hockey game to see how they set it up for hockey.


----------



## winemaker81

Sage said:


> I'm not sure how you can stand warm all year round.....


I grew up in Upstate NY and went to college on the NY/Canadian border. Believe me -- moving south is REALLY easy to get used to. You get used to sweating buckets in the summer (drink lots of water, you need it!) -- it's a good trade-off from not having a winter (well, not winter as northerners consider it).

Getting used to tornadoes and hurricanes takes a bit more, but those are not every day occurrences .....


----------



## Jovimaple

winemaker81 said:


> I grew up in Upstate NY and went to college on the NY/Canadian border. Believe me -- moving south is REALLY easy to get used to. You get used to sweating buckets in the summer (drink lots of water, you need it!) -- it's a good trade-off from not having a winter (well, not winter as northerners consider it).
> 
> Getting used to tornadoes and hurricanes takes a bit more, but those are not every day occurrences .....


The sweating buckets part is what I wouldn't like. Minnesota has its share of mugginess in the summer (and tornadoes, too, for that matter), but I agree with Sage - I love the fact that the seasons change.


----------



## winemaker81

Jovimaple said:


> The sweating buckets part is what I wouldn't like. Minnesota has its share of mugginess in the summer (and tornadoes, too, for that matter), but I agree with Sage - I love the fact that the seasons change.


We have 3 seasons. Summer is obvious, when humidity passes 200%.


----------



## geek

winemaker81 said:


> 76 F today, unseasonably warm, but we are not complaining



Another reason I’ve been wanting to move to NC, hoping I can pull the plug in 2022


----------



## Darrell Hawley

geek said:


> It's been in the 30s up here in CT and cloudy/drizzle all day......it's 'freezing' lol


I guess it's time to check on your apartment in the DR


----------



## geek

Darrell Hawley said:


> I guess it's time to check on your apartment in the DR



It’s done, going back maybe end of January to work remotely for a few days.


----------



## winemaker81

geek said:


> Another reason I’ve been wanting to move to NC, hoping I can pull the plug in 2022


It's a trade-off. June through early September is typically 95+ F and 200% humidity. Real snow (as you understand it) is a rarity, but we've had 24" drops, so it's not unknown. Ice storms and freezing rain are NOT what you understand -- it's a different beast, as transplants learn the hard way. Road treatment is not like it is in the north -- when there is freezing rain or snow, stay home. That means less clueless idiots on the road. 

Sounds ugly, doesn't it?

Actually, it's not. It's different, and once you accept that you're not in CT anymore, it can be very nice.

If you haven't already, visit the area you're interested in, in the summer and winter. Unless you're moving to the coast, the fall (hurricane season) and the spring are just great. Kind of like summer in the northeast.


----------



## geek

winemaker81 said:


> It's a trade-off. June through early September is typically 95+ F and 200% humidity. Real snow (as you understand it) is a rarity, but we've had 24" drops, so it's not unknown. Ice storms and freezing rain are NOT what you understand -- it's a different beast, as transplants learn the hard way. Road treatment is not like it is in the north -- when there is freezing rain or snow, stay home. That means less clueless idiots on the road.
> 
> Sounds ugly, doesn't it?
> 
> Actually, it's not. It's different, and once you accept that you're not in CT anymore, it can be very nice.
> 
> If you haven't already, visit the area you're interested in, in the summer and winter. Unless you're moving to the coast, the fall (hurricane season) and the spring are just great. Kind of like summer in the northeast.



Sounds like a good trade off for me 
Oh, you forgot to mention the big difference in properly taxes, really sucks in CT


----------



## winemaker81

geek said:


> Oh, you forgot to mention the big difference in properly taxes, really sucks in CT


You are totally correct. Living costs are similar in many ways, but property taxes are MUCH less.

Given the opportunity to move back north, we'd pass.


----------



## geek




----------



## Sage

It's really dumping on us right now and no end in sight!! Might be time to start Popper (1956 JD crawler\dozer).


----------



## Sage

My shooting bench, yesterday and today. That was at noon, snowed another 4" after that was taken.


----------



## RRRwine

I HAVE THE BEST DAUGHTER EVER!!!!


totally unsure where we will display this in hte house. Not even sure I can bring myself to open any of them without the full costume party to go with it!


----------



## Sage

Maybe it's stopped!! Taken 2 minutes ago.




And now sunshine!!!


----------



## Sage

And now it's snowing again...


----------



## jswordy

See Hitchcock, Alfred.  The snows in the Midwest have brought our annual migration of grackles and starlings. I watched one packed flock fly past the farm yesterday for over a half hour before it finally petered out. That's a lot of birds!


----------



## jswordy

winemaker81 said:


> You are totally correct. Living costs are similar in many ways, but property taxes are MUCH less.
> 
> Given the opportunity to move back north, we'd pass.



While I love the state, NC is one of the higher-cost Southern states. Cost of living in Tennessee, where I live, is below national average. Property taxes are VERY low and total taxation is moderate. There is no income tax, and the state has a huge surplus. We were very fortunate to buy here in 1990, so we have seen an astronomical increase in our property's value. It's almost hard to believe when I think about what it is worth now.

I work in booming, high-tech Huntsville, Ala., and live in low-cost Tennessee. It's a 25-mile commute but so worth it when I get out a calculator.

The older I get, the more I like the heat. I have to work out in it on the farm. Summer in the South is like winter in the North. You stay indoors more and learn to do to physical chores in the morning whenever possible. I save my heavy farm work for the balmy winters, when we don't see really cold temps until the end of January and most of February, after which it starts warming up. I just finished a fencing project. Born Southerners will tell ya, as they have told me, "It's too cold out to do any work." Mid-50s is too cold for them, but perfect for this former Midwesterner. 

My wife is a longtime TN girl. Her farmer father moved from CT to TN in 1968. I'll never forget our last year on the plains of Illinois, we were sitting in the living room and there was 4 feet of snow on the ground. It was -40 F and the wind chill was -90. The whole town was frozen up. Sue looked at me and said, "We are not staying here another year!" By March, she had a new job in Virginia, and we were headed south. 

We've been in the South now since 1983, though it was strange when moving to TN to tell people we came from Virginia and they'd say, "Wad y'all do up North?"  I'd be like, "Virginia? Capitol of the Confederacy?"  

I grew up in the Midwest, so I did my time! Illinois, 1977. That black box is the lid of the gas grill.


----------



## ibglowin

NYE was nonstop rain/sleet/snow that melted immediately as both the air and ground temps were too warm to stick. This continued off an on all night long but changed over finally to snow that stuck around 3AM and continued until around 7AM. The rain gauge had over 1.5" of water in it. They say a good average is 0.1" of rain = ~1" of snow so using that we got ~15" of snow if it would have all "stuck". This was a huge and welcome storm for the Southwest. Much needed and it created a beautiful sight afterwards!


----------



## jswordy

A few shots of damage five miles south of my farm from a probable EF-0 to EF-2 tornado touchdown last night. It was contained in a helluva storm that we felt, too. The whole thing was rotating so that rain was pelting my northern house windows. It never does that. About the time I was saying "What the..." when I saw that, the siren went off and phone flashed.




I always thought he was nuts to let the trees grow beside this garage. Yup. They must have swayed hard and got it breaking loose.




This house is only a few months old...




...and it looks to me like somebody didn't do their job well on that one sheet...




This guy's porch roof...




...wound up taking out his neighbor's end gable. See debris below...




Now awaiting tonight's 1-3 inches of snow. SMH!


----------



## jswordy

Oh baby! Heading this way. Complete with 15-25 mph winds!


----------



## winemaker81

jswordy said:


> A few shots of damage five miles south of my farm from a probable EF-0 to EF-2 tornado touchdown last night.


Tornadoes can leave a swath of devastation. A few years back we had one pass within a mile of our house. Wow. Ya gotta see it to truly believe it.


----------



## MapleAndSpruce

New shelves and tables


----------



## jswordy

Birthday surprise for me! Local weatherman Brad Travis on Saturday evening: "We might see some snow out of this system but it won't accumulate because the ground is too warm." Got 5-6 inches here, Brad. Very pretty. Now it can melt asap!  It'll all be gone in two days.




So to recap: Saturday, sitting on my back porch in shorts with a beer at 77 degrees. Sunday: 55 falling to 40 by early evening. Sunday night: 32 with snow. Monday morning, see below...


----------



## jswordy

winemaker81 said:


> Tornadoes can leave a swath of devastation. A few years back we had one pass within a mile of our house. Wow. Ya gotta see it to truly believe it.



I have been in 3 tornados and 2 hurricanes – so far! 

A few years back, I was out on my farm battening down stuff against a coming storm when I watched this entire cloud begin to rotate over my pasture, moving west.




It skipped over my immediate neighbors to the west and set down again about 4 miles west of me as the crow flies, where it did this and more.










Dodged a bullet by being at the beginning of it that day.


----------



## bstnh1

Outstanding sunset tonight!!


----------



## geek

Here is the sunset from a few moments ago, breath taking


----------



## Sage

The end of last year's deer. We have deer snack sticks!!


----------



## geek

Another one from last evening


----------



## geek

Chilly


----------



## Sage

We have snow!!! Same view out the kitchen Table window. Steel roof, 18" deep when it came off. No, it's still not all off!





View out the bedroom windows and garage roof!


----------



## winemaker81

Sage said:


> We have snow!!! Same view out the kitchen Table window. Steel roof, 18" deep when it came off. No, it's still not all off!


You made me appreciate NOT having to shovel off the roof!


----------



## jswordy

winemaker81 said:


> You made me appreciate NOT having to shovel off the roof!



That's the beauty of a pitched metal roof. It comes off on its own.


----------



## mainshipfred

jswordy said:


> That's the beauty of a pitched metal roof. It comes off on its own.



Just make sure you're not standing under it when it does.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

jswordy said:


> That's the beauty of a pitched metal roof. It comes off on its own.


I was inside another persons barn(50 years ago) and all the snow came down at once. Almost filled my pants on that one. Pretty loud and rumbling.


----------



## winemaker81

jswordy said:


> That's the beauty of a pitched metal roof. It comes off on its own.


My dad put a metal roof on our house when I was a kid -- the original roof was cedar shingles. If any part of the metal was showing, even weak sunlight heated it up and the roof cleared off quickly.



mainshipfred said:


> Just make sure you're not standing under it when it does.


Also when I was a kid, we had a 3'+ snow drop. When the snow came off the roof, it sounded like thunder (up close) and the piles of snow were taller than I was.


----------



## Rice_Guy

I am curious what this does to your rain gutters?


Sage said:


> . Steel roof, 18" deep when it came off. No, it's still not all off!
> View attachment 82933




photo is third winter, this year rain gutter was reattached


----------



## sour_grapes

A number of years ago, I put a clay tile roof on my house. Nothing dramatic happened for a coupla years, but then we had conditions such that snow would slide off suddenly. I was forced to belatedly add snowguards to keep the snow on the roof and melt in a gentlemanly fashion!


----------



## Sage

Gutters are down lower and the steel roofing has a 2" overhang. A pain to clean. Some damage in one area on the high end. Nothing major but I do fix when cleaning.

Side note.... However, my satellite dish bit it last night. I hadn't gotten to the back of the garage where the dish is. It's hanging straight down right now.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## jswordy

Boy, am I glad that stopped when it did this morning. They say no more accumulation of ice or snow now. Good.


----------



## jswordy

In my FB feed today. I tell ya this AI stuff is scary!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 83031


Let me guess...you and Arizona Mike on a picnic?


----------



## Darrell Hawley

ceeaton said:


> Let me guess...you and Arizona Mike on a picnic?


OR Tom Hanks movie "Finch"


----------



## ibglowin

Just watched the AppleTV+ movie "Finch" that was filmed for the most part in NM.




ceeaton said:


> Let me guess...you and Arizona Mike on a picnic?


----------



## bstnh1

About 6" of the ugly white stuff fell here today. Still, not too bad so far. This is only the second snow we've had this winter and the ground was bare yesterday.


----------



## geek

bstnh1 said:


> About 6" of the ugly white stuff fell here today. Still, not too bad so far. This is only the second snow we've had this winter and the ground was bare yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 83032



Same here, we had about 6” in town.


----------



## geek




----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> View attachment 83035



Hey! This is hard work here! Stop taking pictures and help me out!


----------



## ibglowin

Rumaging through a drawer and came across this piece of history!


----------



## Sage

Got tired of looking at snow out the window. Brought up the excavator and tossed most over the hill and some with the snow blower!


----------



## Boatboy24

Sage said:


> Got tired of looking at snow out the window. Brought up the excavator and tossed most over the hill and some with the snow blower!
> 
> View attachment 83119



You did a great job clearing off that mountain.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Darrell Hawley

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 83124


Really cool picture.


----------



## geek




----------



## geek

It dipped a bit more to 5F


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> It dipped a bit more to 5F



And....... ??


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> And....... ??



My arshhhhh was cold.....


----------



## Dennis Griffith

geek said:


> My arshhhhh was cold.....


As I understand it, that's a spring day 'near Milwaukee'. As I see it, they have 2 seasons up there; winter and the 4th of July.


----------



## jswordy

What happens when your lithium battery swells up in your phone. It pushed the back right off the phone. New one arrives tomorrow, but I got so many third-party authorizations at work I have to keep this one going until then. Til then, no chargee or boomee.


----------



## GSMChris

Sunrise taken just outside my back door near Paso Robles a few days ago... 

Chris


----------



## Boatboy24

@geek: do you normally have a pasta meal after driving that Model 3 to the top of the mountain, or was this a special occasion?


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> @geek: do you normally have a pasta meal after driving that Model 3 to the top of the mountain, or was this a special occasion?
> 
> View attachment 83249



Gotta try that one next time I go to Mt. Washington


----------



## Darrell Hawley

Just ugly out there now. 20mph winds blowing the snow off the ice and getting worse.
Pretty much a white out now and the picture was only 5 minutes ago.


----------



## bstnh1

Last night's sunset.


----------



## geek

I did it again, away from the cold.
3 small bottles of wine and doesn’t matter if the wine is not a name brand, the booze is a fact


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> I did it again, away from the cold.
> 3 small bottles of wine and doesn’t matter if the wine is not a name brand, the booze is a fact
> 
> View attachment 83356
> View attachment 83357



I only see two bottles...


----------



## bstnh1

geek said:


> I did it again, away from the cold.
> 3 small bottles of wine and doesn’t matter if the wine is not a name brand, the booze is a fact
> 
> View attachment 83356
> View attachment 83357


Aw c'mon. You're gonna miss the big storm and the -10 degree weather.


----------



## geek

I did it again 




Boatboy24 said:


> I only see two bottles...



Trust me, there were 3


----------



## geek

bstnh1 said:


> Aw c'mon. You're gonna miss the big storm and the -10 degree weather.



My wife and son will deal with the storm up there in CT, I’m ok with that


----------



## ibglowin

When the goin gets tough.....
The tough head to the DR I guess!



geek said:


> I did it again
> 
> Trust me, there were 3


----------



## hounddawg

Dawg


----------



## geek




----------



## geek

Up there


----------



## geek

Down here, weather ain’t bad at all for sure


----------



## Daboyleroy

Front yard yesterday


----------



## Daboyleroy

This morning 
hallelujah


----------



## jswordy

Well, we got the "snowstorm" on Sunday in southern TN just above the Alabama line, but it was a strange day. Got one snow of 3/4 inch in the morning, it warmed up and turned to rain to melt all that, then got another snow of 1/2 inch that afternoon. At one point, local weather was predicting 8.8 inches. They were way off, I couldn't even believe them at all. But the Weather Underground forecast stayed the same all week and turned out to be accurate.

Round 1...




OK, Round 1 melted off, but start of Round 2...




Round 2 continues... the ground got fairly white before it ended after dark...




All melted off on Monday... Today's high 54 and tomorrow 55, but then we fall off again and may see a little snow late tomorrow night. Thursday high is 34, then we are 40s for highs all week. This area has about 2-4 more weeks of "winter," then we'll be done. We have daffodils up and in bud already, and as you can see, the cold weather grasses never died back this year. Birds are singing like it is spring already. So I'm hopeful that after this week, we see improvement.

It is hard to believe that I sat on the porch in shorts 17 days ago, and it was a humid 77 degrees.


----------



## Daboyleroy

Day 4
6.5”
getting old……like me


----------



## jswordy

I posted this pic of me and my grand-niece before. Did I tell you she tested positive for Covid the day after I left? Oh yeah. I did not get it. I am surrounded by the stuff right now, really bad. Many people I know have had it. People I talk to every day (wearing masks). Not me. Yet.  Thank you, Pfizer ... and N95.


----------



## geek




----------



## hounddawg

geek said:


> View attachment 83667


show off,,, here at the moment it is 14 F,,, 
Dawg


----------



## ChuckD

hounddawg said:


> show off,,, here at the moment it is 14 F,,,
> Dawg


Pfffff. Yesterday morning it was -18 F when I left for work! It’s a balmy 6 now. this is where my vineyard is going this spring!


----------



## hounddawg

ChuckD said:


> Pfffff. Yesterday morning it was -18 F when I left for work! It’s a balmy 6 now. this is where my vineyard is going this spring!


first,,the pic i take it from else where, 2nd i was showing a little humor and had no intention to offend anyone, 
Dawg


----------



## bstnh1

geek said:


> View attachment 83667


4 degrees here right now. That's up from -6 earlier this AM.


----------



## wpt-me

my computer is giving us -10 degrees??

Bill


----------



## geek

bstnh1 said:


> 4 degrees here right now. That's up from -6 earlier this AM.



Down here it is in the 80s during the day and very sunny, upper 60s early morning.


----------



## winemaker81

We got close to 3" last night and it's currently 24 F. For Raleigh, that's a lot of snow and it's PFC.

One week when I was in high school, the high temperature in the morning was -43 F. I checked the thermometer on the barn before walking out to the bus stop -- for that week, the high temperature was -39 F. This wasn't normal -- while we did get down into the minus teens, "normal" was typically between 10 F and 30 F in the winter.

For Raleigh, ice is a MUCH larger problem -- we didn't get it, but farther east did.





FYI -- PFC = *P*retty *F*reaking | *F*rogging | <your choice of *F* word> *C*old


----------



## winemaker81

My home town didn't get that much snow, compared to neighboring towns. A town in our district, 15 miles west, got easily double the snow. They are near the Tug Hill Plateau, which makes Hoth look hospitable. Friends laughed about ducking the power lines when going to the barn, and the town didn't have many snow plows -- they had industrial snow blowers. Driving through there in the winter was like driving through a tunnel, with walls of snow 12' to 18' high on either side. Snow plows wouldn't push the snow far enough from the road and when the banks built up, the roads clogged. Snow blowers blew the snow farther back, and would blow over the banks when they built up. I've seen pictures of other places that use blowers for this reason.

My dad worked at an atmospheric test site in the 50's and 60's, which was out in the boondocks (way away from most things). He recalled the V-plow that was used to clear the roads -- it was massive compared to current trucks used by the DMVs in the USA today (taller and longer). I saw the truck once when I was little, but haven't found a picture of anything like it. I never saw it in action, but my dad said the driver had a full load of sand (for weight) and he'd get the truck up to 45-50 MPH, and drive down the middle of the road, and snow would fly 100+ feet out into the fields in both directions.

He also told a story of driving home one night before the plow came through. He stopped, got out of the car, realized he was in the middle of a field and had no idea where the road was. So he backed up along his tracks until he found the road. Some how he managed to stay on the road after that.


----------



## winemaker81

I *had* to post this. Maybe it belongs in memes, but it fits the current conversation!

Folks in northern climes cannot successfully poke fun at southerners, as we are already doing it ourselves! I'm surprised I haven't seen a dozen copies of this on social media this morning -- everyone posts it.  

The funniest part about this? It's absolutely true!


----------



## ChuckD

Dawg. Just one-upping you on the cold! I’m sure some of the Minnesota members can beat -18! The picture is my back yard. I’m having it plowed and dragged so I can plant grass this spring and start laying out the vineyard. It’s only 1/2 acre.


----------



## ChuckD

winemaker81 said:


> My home town didn't get that much snow, compared to neighboring towns. A town in our district, 15 miles west, got easily double the snow. They are near the Tug Hill Plateau, which makes Hoth look hospitable. Friends laughed about ducking the power lines when going to the barn, and the town didn't have many snow plows -- they had industrial snow blowers. Driving through there in the winter was like driving through a tunnel, with walls of snow 12' to 18' high on either side. Snow plows wouldn't push the snow far enough from the road and when the banks built up, the roads clogged. Snow blowers blew the snow farther back, and would blow over the banks when they built up. I've seen pictures of other places that use blowers for this reason.
> 
> My dad worked at an atmospheric test site in the 50's and 60's, which was out in the boondocks (way away from most things). He recalled the V-plow that was used to clear the roads -- it was massive compared to current trucks used by the DMVs in the USA today (taller and longer). I saw the truck once when I was little, but haven't found a picture of anything like it. I never saw it in action, but my dad said the driver had a full load of sand (for weight) and he'd get the truck up to 45-50 MPH, and drive down the middle of the road, and snow would fly 100+ feet out into the fields in both directions.
> 
> He also told a story of driving home one night before the plow came through. He stopped, got out of the car, realized he was in the middle of a field and had no idea where the road was. So he backed up along his tracks until he found the road. Some how he managed to stay on the road after that.


I’ve seen it in the UP when the snow banks would get high enough some people would lay boards across them so the snow would pile up on top making a tunnel! no more shoveling!


----------



## bstnh1




----------



## ibglowin

Not a photo!



geek said:


> View attachment 83667


----------



## ibglowin

"Cracked Eggs". Bisti Bandlands, NM


----------



## bstnh1

NH Ice Castles - also in 4 other states, New York, Wisconsin, Utah & Minnesota. Very interesting how they build these each winter.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Not a photo!



How about this one


----------



## ibglowin

Better! Pero donde esta la playa! 



geek said:


> How about this one
> View attachment 83675


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Better! Pero donde esta la playa!



Not yet but should’ve been there already, this may be the longest weekend in the DR as they combine 2 national holidays around the weekend, so everyone is off Friday through Tuesday 

Oldest daughter and I went to Zona Colonial, so much culture and history..!!!
Ruins from early on when Christopher Columbus discovered this continent when arrived at this island then called La Hispaniola/
One of the following pics show the very first church in the continent founded here in the DR, called “Catedral primada de America”, it feels like going back in history.


----------



## geek




----------



## hounddawg

geek said:


> Oldest daughter and I went to Zona Colonial, so much culture and history..!!!
> Ruins from early on when Christopher Columbus discovered this continent when arrived at this island then called La Hispaniola/
> One of the following pics show the very first church in the continent founded here in the DR, called “Catedral primada de America”, it fe


which continent ?
if you're talking about north america,
WELL since the Cherokee, Cheyenne and Comanche, only lost after others came over,, my ancestors have lived here for many a year before Columbus came by, and he was centuries behind, the chinese, vikings, the templars and a long strand before that, your pictures are very beautiful,
very nice indeed,
Skoal
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg

ibglowin said:


> Better! Pero donde esta la playa!


pardon me , as i can barely speak American, lol , but what does what you said mean,. 
Dawg


----------



## Jan

" But where is the beach."


----------



## The_Man_With_No_Shoes

I lived off grid in a 1969 school bus in the mountains of north east Washington state for 10 years. 
Nothing more refreshing than trudging to the outhouse thru 4 feet of snow, -17f at 3am.


----------



## geek

As usual….


----------



## geek

Nice breeze at the roof top


----------



## ibglowin

Where is the dance party and the fancy LED lights! 





geek said:


> Nice breeze at the roof top
> View attachment 83734


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> Where is the dance party and the fancy LED lights!



Trying to get Varis to rent that bad boy to me for a couple weeks, and if he does, it'll be coming!


----------



## Daboyleroy

geek said:


> How about this one
> View attachment 83675


muy muy buena cerveza


----------



## Sage

This mornings walk. The boys decided to stop for an ice cold one!!


----------



## ibglowin

Sunset. Sangre de Christo Mountains above Santa fe, NM.


----------



## Khristyjeff

ibglowin said:


> Sunset. Sangre de Christo Mountains above Santa fe, NM.
> 
> View attachment 83785


Frame it.


----------



## geek

At a local “country club” sort of speak, very relaxed


----------



## geek




----------



## ibglowin

Super spreader event! LOL



geek said:


> At a local “country club” sort of speak, very relaxed View attachment 83872
> View attachment 83873


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> Super spreader event! LOL



Hey! Varis was self-isolating, there behind his drink a pool away.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Super spreader event! LOL



I think I was one of the maybe few not wearing a mask  
Down here the masks are mandated more vigurously than in the states unfortunely, you cannot enter a bank, shopping mall, grocery store, etc without a [email protected]#$ mask on.......in fact, many places require the vaccination card and ID....


----------



## geek

I didn't get a chance to get in the pool, everyone out by 5pm due to an event....grrrr


----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> I think I was one of the maybe few not wearing a mask
> Down here the masks are mandated more vigurously than in the states unfortunely, you cannot enter a bank, shopping mall, grocery store, etc without a [email protected]#$ mask on.......in fact, many places require the vaccination card and ID....



Score two points for the DR, in my view. Different strokes...


----------



## geek




----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> View attachment 83909



Mmmm... But piffle, get rid of that light stuff, man.  ¿Donde estan tus bolas?  Ha, if I keep on like this, I'll NEVER get invited down there...


----------



## ibglowin

You mean....... Donde están tus huevos!



jswordy said:


> Mmmm... But piffle, get rid of that light stuff, man.  ¿Donde estan tus bolas?  Ha, if I keep on like this, I'll NEVER get invited down there...


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> You mean....... Donde están tus huevos!



Bolas works.


----------



## ibglowin

Sunrise in the 505!


----------



## ibglowin

Ready for the weekend!


----------



## RevA

Took the photo while avoiding dealing with a mead that won't clear


----------



## geek




----------



## Darrell Hawley

geek said:


> View attachment 83966
> View attachment 83967
> View attachment 83968


Looks like SOMEONE wants to take a dip.


----------



## bstnh1




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## Boatboy24

Had a good laugh at my own expense as I labeled these 2019's this morning.


----------



## sour_grapes

So, this is apparently what happens when your knife is dull enough to slip on the loose outer layer of an onion, but sharp enough to cleanly cleave through a fingernail without much applied pressure:


----------



## cmason1957

Yikes!! No blood, no bandaid, no matter how much it hurts.


----------



## ceeaton

Ouch!


----------



## ibglowin

sour_grapes said:


> So, this is apparently what happens when your knife is dull enough to slip on the loose outer layer of an onion, but sharp enough to cleanly cleave through a fingernail without much applied pressure:
> 
> View attachment 84020


----------



## Sage

Today's walk with the boys


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 84021



Or maybe I could just perfect my damn claw grip, once and for all!


----------



## bstnh1

sour_grapes said:


> So, this is apparently what happens when your knife is dull enough to slip on the loose outer layer of an onion, but sharp enough to cleanly cleave through a fingernail without much applied pressure:
> 
> View attachment 84020


You nailed it!


----------



## jswordy

Sign in Zip City, Alabama...


----------



## jswordy

@hounddawg, we got us three complete MINT sets of this here! Ain't braggin, just offerin if y'all need a set yonder. We ain't got us no flat glass stovetop tho. No sir. Got them redeyes – and not from the smoke in the room, neither. Coff, coff...


----------



## jswordy

*


----------



## hounddawg

jswordy said:


> @hounddawg, we got us three complete MINT sets of this here! Ain't braggin, just offerin if y'all need a set yonder. We ain't got us no flat glass stovetop tho. No sir. Got them redeyes – and not from the smoke in the room, neither. Coff, coff...
> View attachment 84067


Dose them supper plate dinner plate, and saucer come with them too?
Richard


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 84090



Under no circumstances will I be jizzing him.


----------



## hounddawg

jswordy said:


> @hounddawg, we got us three complete MINT sets of this here! Ain't braggin, just offerin if y'all need a set yonder. We ain't got us no flat glass stovetop tho. No sir. Got them redeyes – and not from the smoke in the room, neither. Coff, coff...
> View attachment 84067


if that 3 piece plate set goes with them fancy 


jswordy said:


> @hounddawg, we got us three complete MINT sets of this here! Ain't braggin, just offerin if y'all need a set yonder. We ain't got us no flat glass stovetop tho. No sir. Got them redeyes – and not from the smoke in the room, neither. Coff, coff...
> View attachment 84067


if them fancy plates go with the canisters , DEAL
Richard


----------



## jswordy

hounddawg said:


> if that 3 piece plate set goes with them fancy
> 
> if them fancy plates go with the canisters , DEAL
> Richard



Why shore them plates are the lids, too! It's that there modern ticknology, though whut it has ta do with ticks, I dunno. Anyway, I usually just shorten 'er up to "dern ticknology." No use overworking mahsef.


----------



## hounddawg

jswordy said:


> Why shore them plates are the lids, too! It's that there modern ticknology, though whut it has ta do with ticks, I dunno. Anyway, I usually just shorten 'er up to "dern ticknology." No use overworking mahsef.


man ur a fart smeller, sheesha , i ope to grope up to bee lik u,,,,,, ur my G8ist ero,,,, man I'll be the fanciest hillbilly any where ,,,,
Dawg


----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## cmason1957

Mt wife took this picture of our deck this afternoon. We got a bit of snow the last couple of days.


----------



## Boatboy24

cmason1957 said:


> Mt wife took this picture of our deck this afternoon. We got a bit of snow the last couple of days.
> View attachment 84197
> View attachment 84198



Time to fire up that grill!


----------



## bstnh1

C'mon ... you can do it!!!





cmason1957 said:


> Mt wife took this picture of our deck this afternoon. We got a bit of snow the last couple of days.
> View attachment 84197
> View attachment 84198


----------



## cmason1957

I'm afraid if I try to open that door, we might have way more snow inside than I am comfortable with. The grill is the easy part.


----------



## hounddawg

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 84192


burrrrr, that looks cold,,,
Dawg


----------



## jswordy

hounddawg said:


> burrrrr, that looks cold,,,
> Dawg



I heard that! Was out feeding the cattle hay at 6 this morning in 29-degree cold and mud after all the rain yesterday. Not too bad when it all works out. Which it didn't. Had to take off the gloves to get the string off the round bale. Then one slipped into the barnyard when I wasn't looking. Had to get down off the tractor into the muck and shoo her out. Went to put the tractor in the barn and the bull came right through the door after me. Had to shoo him out ––– gently, mind ya, he's 2,000 pounds of black Angus. I barely had what it took to clip the gate chains back and get the barn door closed, cuz my dadgum pinkies was FROZEN!


----------



## geek

Not bad….


----------



## geek

Dog party for Chai’s 1st birthday


----------



## Arne

jswordy said:


> I heard that! Was out feeding the cattle hay at 6 this morning in 29-degree cold and mud after all the rain yesterday. Not too bad when it all works out. Which it didn't. Had to take off the gloves to get the string off the round bale. Then one slipped into the barnyard when I wasn't looking. Had to get down off the tractor into the muck and shoo her out. Went to put the tractor in the barn and the bull came right through the door after me. Had to shoo him out ––– gently, mind ya, he's 2,000 pounds of black Angus. I barely had what it took to clip the gate chains back and get the barn door closed, cuz my dadgum pinkies was FROZEN!


Gee, 29 degrees. Let you go down south and you forget what cold really is. Hope it warms up for ya soon and take care of those critters. No fun when the conditions get miserable. Take care, Arne.


----------



## Rice_Guy

the view to the east


the view to the west


----------



## Old Corker

Not a great photo or anything but I like the quote. My son sent me this from a bottle of wine he bought.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

Spotted these gentleman out back yesterday discussing ladies they want to meet. Tried to upload the video, but it wouldn't allow me to use an .mov.


----------



## wood1954

Tough birds, we have quite a few around here, they come thru my woods in the spring and fall.


----------



## wood1954

Well not wine related but this is what I do when I’m bored

i have three kids so they each get one, it’s two inch thick red oak slabs, still need to add inlaid bow ties and varnish


----------



## Dennis Griffith

wood1954 said:


> Tough birds, we have quite a few around here, they come thru my woods in the spring and fall.



Tough?? You ain't cooking them right..


----------



## Boatboy24

wood1954 said:


> Well not wine related but this is what I do when I’m boredView attachment 84293
> 
> i have three kids so they each get one, it’s two inch thick red oak slabs, still need to add inlaid bow ties and varnish



Nice work, @wood1954


----------



## wood1954

Dennis Griffith said:


> Tough?? You ain't cooking them right..


I don’t hunt them ,but my neighbor gave us a breast this year, I put it in the sous vide for 8 hours and it turned out very tender and flavorful.


----------



## geek

Back in action and into winter land late tonight


----------



## David Violante

Two days after an ice storm rolled through...


----------



## Dennis Griffith

wood1954 said:


> I don’t hunt them ,but my neighbor gave us a breast this year, I put it in the sous vide for 8 hours and it turned out very tender and flavorful.


I don't hunt them either, but I just opened hunting up for the first time this spring for my nephew. They have become plentiful, so taking a few is ok.


----------



## Khristyjeff

jswordy said:


> I heard that! Was out feeding the cattle hay at 6 this morning in 29-degree cold and mud after all the rain yesterday. Not too bad when it all works out. Which it didn't. Had to take off the gloves to get the string off the round bale. Then one slipped into the barnyard when I wasn't looking. Had to get down off the tractor into the muck and shoo her out. Went to put the tractor in the barn and the bull came right through the door after me. Had to shoo him out ––– gently, mind ya, he's 2,000 pounds of black Angus. I barely had what it took to clip the gate chains back and get the barn door closed, cuz my dadgum pinkies was FROZEN!


@jswordy I enjoy hearing about these experiences--reminds me of my 4-H cattle showing days. This time of year growing up, cattle-wise at least, was particularly brutal. The County Fair held a "Rate of Gain" contest where you would take your new calves to the County Fair Center and have them weighed--final weigh-in at Fair time. It was always freezing and of course the calves were wild (but at least small--unlike your bull.


----------



## sour_grapes

wood1954 said:


> my neighbor gave us a breast this year,



My neighbor gave me breast recently, and my wife still won't talk to me as a result. Any suggestions welcome!


----------



## jswordy

Arne said:


> Gee, 29 degrees. Let you go down south and you forget what cold really is. Hope it warms up for ya soon and take care of those critters. No fun when the conditions get miserable. Take care, Arne.



For you Yankees who haven't lived down here, it is a very different kind of cold. It's not the dry cold you get up North, it's moist. That makes a world of difference, and I've lived both places. Age doesn't help. Anyway, we're in the 30s at night this week and 50s-60s daytimes.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

jswordy said:


> For you Yankees who haven't lived down here, it is a very different kind of cold. It's not the dry cold you get up North, it's moist. That makes a world of difference, and I've lived both places. Age doesn't help. Anyway, we're in the 30s at night this week and 50s-60s daytimes.


Oh I know that cold. Worked on the waterfront for years in Virginia, and that damp cold cuts to the bone. I'd rather it be 22 and a dry cold any day.


----------



## jswordy

WHY I WATCH EUROPEAN TV SHOWS INSTEAD OF U.S. SHOWS

Well yeah, European shows overall have better plots, better dialog, incredibly better cinematography, fresh locations. True. But seeing Danish actor Birgitte Hjort Sorensen helps.


----------



## jswordy

Dennis Griffith said:


> Oh I know that cold. Worked on the waterfront for years in Virginia, and that damp cold cuts to the bone. I'd rather it be 22 and a dry cold any day.



Exactly! Where did you work in Va.? Lived in Williamsburg and had a friend who was on the boats out of Gloucester. Man, he would come home with a burlap bag full of scallops and open them right up into the butter in the fry pan. Touch one side to the pan, then the other, and man, it was like eating candy! Can't get them fresher than that.

Moved to TN and found ourselves saying to fish market managers, "Yes, yes... but it isn't really fresh if it smells fishy." 

"Eat fish, live longer. Eat oysters, love longer" was a popular watermen's bumper sticker in those days.


----------



## Arne

jswordy said:


> For you Yankees who haven't lived down here, it is a very different kind of cold. It's not the dry cold you get up North, it's moist. That makes a world of difference, and I've lived both places. Age doesn't help. Anyway, we're in the 30s at night this week and 50s-60s daytimes.


Lol. Lived in Puerto Rico for a couple of years when I was in the Navy. That cold started down there if it hit 65 degrees. You would be suprised how heavy coats were hidden in the closets down there. Felt pretty good to us, but those folks were freezing. Arne.


----------



## jswordy

Arne said:


> Lol. Lived in Puerto Rico for a couple of years when I was in the Navy. That cold started down there if it hit 65 degrees. You would be suprised how heavy coats were hidden in the closets down there. Felt pretty good to us, but those folks were freezing. Arne.



Shoulda seen my coworker yesterday. She was dressed in a full down coat, stocking cap (a "toboggan" down heah), thick gloves and knee boots on her way outside. It was 52 degrees.


----------



## winemaker81

Had a co-worker in Upstate NY, he was from GA. His nickname was "Snowman", as when the temp hit 40 F he started wearing a parka.

A few years later we moved to central NC, and the script was flipped -- our first summer here was supposedly the hottest summer in 40 years. There is an advantage in moving north -- you can keep adding layers of clothing. Moving south? There is a limit to the clothing that can be removed before you get arrested.  

It took a few years, but we adapted. Drink lots of water and accept that you're gonna sweat. After nearly 3 decades my threshold for heat is still not ideal for the climate, but I comfortably wear a t-shirt while others have put on light jackets.


----------



## jswordy

Coworker made this a few years back and I just stumbled over it, lol. Me, left. The university photographer, right. We do work a lot together.


----------



## jswordy

winemaker81 said:


> Had a co-worker in Upstate NY, he was from GA. His nickname was "Snowman", as when the temp hit 40 F he started wearing a parka.
> 
> A few years later we moved to central NC, and the script was flipped -- our first summer here was supposedly the hottest summer in 40 years. There is an advantage in moving north -- you can keep adding layers of clothing. Moving south? There is a limit to the clothing that can be removed before you get arrested.
> 
> It took a few years, but we adapted. Drink lots of water and accept that you're gonna sweat. After nearly 3 decades my threshold for heat is still not ideal for the climate, but I comfortably wear a t-shirt while others have put on light jackets.



Ha, I was grilling in shorts on Sunday. It was 63. That's a heat wave to me! I remember up North, we'd be stripping off coats down to our shirtsleeves when it hit 45.


----------



## wpt-me

As they say when 20 deg. feels balmy, you know your up north !!

Bill


----------



## Dennis Griffith

winemaker81 said:


> Had a co-worker in Upstate NY, he was from GA. His nickname was "Snowman", as when the temp hit 40 F he started wearing a parka.
> 
> A few years later we moved to central NC, and the script was flipped -- our first summer here was supposedly the hottest summer in 40 years. There is an advantage in moving north -- you can keep adding layers of clothing. Moving south? There is a limit to the clothing that can be removed before you get arrested.
> 
> It took a few years, but we adapted. Drink lots of water and accept that you're gonna sweat. After nearly 3 decades my threshold for heat is still not ideal for the climate, but I comfortably wear a t-shirt while others have put on light jackets.



Heck, if it gets up to 40 here, I'll be the the mood for shorts and a tee shirt!


----------



## ChuckD

wood1954 said:


> Well not wine related but this is what I do when I’m boredView attachment 84293
> 
> i have three kids so they each get one, it’s two inch thick red oak slabs, still need to add inlaid bow ties and varnish


Beautiful work! Woodworking was my first hobby, mainly boxes and furniture. I only started working with slabs in the last few years though. I like to leave some of the saw marks and dips etc. It adds to the straight-from-the-tree character. 

I must take issue with your shop though… needs more sawdust and finish spills on the floor!


----------



## geek

My 
Tesla Model 3.


----------



## Sage

Until I can run the desert, hook up my trailer with an excavator or crawler on it, drive completely into boony country and stay for weeks, I'll stay with my gas hog Raptor (15.2mpg average for 75,000 miles, 25,000 of that was towing either the equipment or a 14' cargo trailer at freeway speed).


----------



## jswordy

So says the message written in a sans seriff type that looks like it may be Arial or Calibri, in about 200 font size – with EXTRA LEADING.!


----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> My View attachment 84370
> Tesla Model 3.



* Battery replacement costs not included.


----------



## ChuckD

And I’ll never buy a bicycle because I can’t load up the family to go to the movies with it!

Seriously, EV’s are a legitimate form of transportation for many people for many situations. For certain uses the ICE will be the best alternative for a long time.


----------



## bstnh1

Dennis Griffith said:


> Heck, if it gets up to 40 here, I'll be the the mood for shorts and a tee shirt!


44 degrees here today. I was out with no coat, hat. etc. scraping ice off the driveway. Felt like Spring had arrived!


----------



## bstnh1

jswordy said:


> Ha, I was grilling in shorts on Sunday. It was 63. That's a heat wave to me! I remember up North, we'd be stripping off coats down to our shirtsleeves when it hit 45.


Right you are! 44 here today and no coats, no hats and never any gloves at that temp!


----------



## BigDaveK

Here's a fun table I came across. People talk about "net zero" by 2050 and we'll drive EV's. Problem is, there isn't enough raw materials on the planet to make all those batteries.



Might have to re-think this a little.


----------



## bstnh1

Weird sky this morning!


----------



## BigDaveK

Took this at the barn over the weekend in the afternoon, wasn't there in the morning. I think it's a coyote....or one of those shape-shifting flesh eating aliens that you read about.

Here's the kicker - this morning I found a bunch more about 5 feet from my front door. Getting ballsy!


----------



## bstnh1

BigDaveK said:


> Took this at the barn over the weekend in the afternoon, wasn't there in the morning. I think it's a coyote....or one of those shape-shifting flesh eating aliens that you read about.
> 
> Here's the kicker - this morning I found a bunch more about 5 feet from my front door. Getting ballsy!
> 
> View attachment 84447


Seems like a large track for a coyote. It's most likely the aliens you mentioned. They can be pretty deceptive. ☺


----------



## mikewatkins727

I agree with @bstnh1. Shape-shifter or large canine.


----------



## Sage

That's a big coyote or is there a St Bernard in the neighborhood?


----------



## jswordy

ChuckD said:


> And I’ll never buy a bicycle because I can’t load up the family to go to the movies with it!
> 
> Seriously, EV’s are a legitimate form of transportation for many people for many situations. For certain uses the ICE will be the best alternative for a long time.



I know, but that doesn't stop me from making fun of them.


----------



## jswordy

So, the room was dark when I got to my pricey upscale hotel. I opened the door and fumbled for the light switch... then I was like "WTF?"




Tossing my stuff on a bed, I turned on a lamp and then went back to the open door... then it dawned on me...




Dudes, you had ONE JOB there. One! And I sure would like to speak to the electrical inspector who passed this.


----------



## Boatboy24

BigDaveK said:


> Took this at the barn over the weekend in the afternoon, wasn't there in the morning. I think it's a coyote....or one of those shape-shifting flesh eating aliens that you read about.
> 
> Here's the kicker - this morning I found a bunch more about 5 feet from my front door. Getting ballsy!
> 
> View attachment 84447



I think someone needs a trail cam.


----------



## sour_grapes

jswordy said:


> So, the room was dark when I got to my pricey upscale hotel. I opened the door and fumbled for the light switch... then I was like "WTF?"
> 
> View attachment 84458
> 
> 
> Tossing my stuff on a bed, I turned on a lamp and then went back to the open door... then it dawned on me...
> 
> View attachment 84459
> 
> 
> Dudes, you had ONE JOB there. One! And I sure would like to speak to the electrical inspector who passed this.



It is useful if you are hiding in the closet!


----------



## jswordy

sour_grapes said:


> It is useful if you are hiding in the closet!



You! Always with the silver lining!


----------



## bstnh1

mikewatkins727 said:


> I agree with @bstnh1. Shape-shifter or large canine.





mikewatkins727 said:


> I agree with @bstnh1. Shape-shifter or large canine.



In general, coyote tracks are about 2 1/2". These are quite bit bigger. But I doubt they're dog tacks. Dogs have 5 toes on the front and 4 on the back. The photo shows only one print with 4 toes. If some of the other prints have 5 toes, then it could be a dog.


----------



## jswordy

bstnh1 said:


> In general, coyote tracks are about 2 1/2". These are quite bit bigger. But I doubt they're dog tacks. Dogs have 5 toes on the front and 4 on the back. The photo shows only one print with 4 toes. If some of the other prints have 5 toes, then it could be a dog.



What you talking then? Wolf? The "shoe" fits.


----------



## bstnh1

jswordy said:


> What you talking then? Wolf? The "shoe" fits. View attachment 84463


Could be!!!


----------



## ibglowin

Aliens stopped by (yet again) in NM..........


----------



## Rice_Guy

we‘all have our alien creatures too





and because of SourGrapes I present a new term


----------



## sour_grapes

Rice_Guy said:


> and because of SourGrapes I present a new term



I'm honored, but.... I am confused, too! What did I do now?


----------



## BigDaveK

Sage said:


> That's a big coyote or is there a St Bernard in the neighborhood?


My neighborhood is 7 acres. Nearest neighbor about a 1000 feet away. The tracks at the house were slightly different sizes so there are at least 2 of "them".


----------



## BigDaveK

jswordy said:


> What you talking then? Wolf? The "shoe" fits.
> 
> View attachment 84464


Great graphic, thanks! Hocking County, where I live, has a population around 28,000. We have coyote, wolves, bobcats, black bear and the Straw Man, Ohio's version of Bigfoot. About an hour away there's the Mothman. And who knows what lives in the hollers. I've seen a lot of coyote, usually around July, and they don't appear particularly large. Yeah, I need a game cam.


----------



## Rice_Guy

sour_grapes said:


> I'm honored, but.... I am confused, too! What did I do now?


The term for the dragon/ lion/ octopus/ shark that were hanging in the air was ,,, *line laundry*.
The dragon was about 30 feet long, made in New Zealand, designed roughly when the “How to Train a Dragon movie came out and has a big brother which flys if there is more wind. The lion was about 20 feet long.


----------



## winemaker81

I keep my vanilla extract in old bourbon bottles. The first time I fail to pay attention to the color and the extra label?
It's going to be a surprise!





Y'all may have figured out I like Evan Williams Single Barrel .....


----------



## Dennis Griffith

BigDaveK said:


> Took this at the barn over the weekend in the afternoon, wasn't there in the morning. I think it's a coyote....or one of those shape-shifting flesh eating aliens that you read about.
> 
> Here's the kicker - this morning I found a bunch more about 5 feet from my front door. Getting ballsy!
> 
> View attachment 84447



Or hungry.... May be a werewolf. Sure, go ahead, 'where wolf... there wolf".


----------



## Dennis Griffith

BigDaveK said:


> Great graphic, thanks! Hocking County, where I live, has a population around 28,000. We have coyote, wolves, bobcats, black bear and the Straw Man, Ohio's version of Bigfoot. About an hour away there's the Mothman. And who knows what lives in the hollers. I've seen a lot of coyote, usually around July, and they don't appear particularly large. Yeah, I need a game cam.


I know what lives in those hollers,, my relatives, or hillbillies to most folks.


----------



## BigDaveK

Dennis Griffith said:


> I know what lives in those hollers,, my relatives, or hillbillies to most folks.


 We have all kind that's for sure. I've driven the dirt roads off the gravel roads and most people will wave even though they don't know me from Adam. Others will come out on their porch with a shotgun and a dog...or a goat.


----------



## jswordy

BigDaveK said:


> Great graphic, thanks! Hocking County, where I live, has a population around 28,000. We have coyote, wolves, bobcats, black bear and the Straw Man, Ohio's version of Bigfoot. About an hour away there's the Mothman. And who knows what lives in the hollers. I've seen a lot of coyote, usually around July, and they don't appear particularly large. Yeah, I need a game cam.



You're welcome. My county is 540 square miles, pop of 34,000. I have two game cameras, though that wasn't my photo. They are addictive, and just like wine, you can get hooked on how much quality you get, how to position them, etc. I treat my cams like a hunter would treat a gun. I want to position myself for the best game to come by to shoot. So I am always devouring hunting articles about how to tell landscape features that funnel animals, tracking, etc. (The easy way is to bait. That is not a challenge for me.) I'm just warning you that you will get hooked. Buy the best cam you can afford right off, too. It saves a lot of money upgrading.

Screenshot of my trail cam video...


----------



## BigDaveK

I had a game cam years ago. Brought it in the house, didn't take out the batteries. Idiot move.









Really really need a new one.


----------



## jswordy

BigDaveK said:


> I had a game cam years ago. Brought it in the house, didn't take out the batteries. Idiot move.
> 
> View attachment 84535
> 
> 
> View attachment 84536
> 
> View attachment 84537
> 
> 
> Really really need a new one.



Looks vicious! ♥


----------



## Dennis Griffith

I have some of those too:


----------



## BigDaveK

Thinking about moving to the country?
Found this in my basement last year. I did laundry with a machete for the longest time.
I hate hate hate hate hate hate hate snakes. (BAD childhood experience.)
I've identified at least 5 flavors in the yard and the buggers are all too damn friendly - they say "HI!" when they're 2 inches away. I instantly go airborne but so far have not screamed like a little girl. It's more of a manly scream. 
Pretty sure this is from a rat snake. No, I haven't seen evidence of mice for a couple years, and yes, I know they usually travel in pairs. Gee, that's comforting to know.


----------



## winemaker81

BigDaveK said:


> I've identified at least 5 flavors in the yard and the buggers are all too damn friendly


We have a lot of snakes, mostly black snakes, although we have copperheads (only seen one in 3 decades here). I have no problem with them.

However, before I moved to NC, I was afraid of spiders so I _fully _understand your feelings towards snakes.

While I still think the best spider is the flat one, I got used to them. In this part of NC, they're all over the place, so I didn't have a lot of choice. I'm at the point where I can go into our crawl space, knowing black widows might be in there. [this took a decade.] In the house itself? Vacuum cleaners work well!


----------



## geek

And again


----------



## Darrell Hawley

Just before 7am, these 2 foxes were heading in the opposite direction, about 400 yards off shore and heading to the east shore. Must of got spooked and headed back to the west shore. It's about 4 miles from shore to shore. About 3 degrees out there, but they still look warm out there.


----------



## jswordy

Dennis Griffith said:


> I have some of those too:
> 
> View attachment 84543
> View attachment 84544



Yep, they re fun to capture.


----------



## BigDaveK

winemaker81 said:


> However, before I moved to NC, I was afraid of spiders so I _fully _understand your feelings towards snakes.


I know a guy who WILL scream like a little girl at the sight of a spider. Part of me understands and feels sorry for him. The other part, well...it's hilarious to see. 
Moving to the country there's certainly numerous things that, at the bare minimum, you have to accept.


----------



## sour_grapes

BigDaveK said:


> Thinking about moving to the country?
> Found this in my basement last year. I did laundry with a machete for the longest time.
> I hate hate hate hate hate hate hate snakes. (BAD childhood experience.)
> I've identified at least 5 flavors in the yard and the buggers are all too damn friendly - they say "HI!" when they're 2 inches away. I instantly go airborne but so far have not screamed like a little girl. It's more of a manly scream.
> Pretty sure this is from a rat snake. No, I haven't seen evidence of mice for a couple years, and yes, I know they usually travel in pairs. Gee, that's comforting to know.
> 
> View attachment 84554



I have a friend who happens to be a shapely, attractive woman. She _hates_ snakes, despite having a hobby of hiking in exotic destinations. Anyway, she tells the story that she remembers, as a thirtysomething, going into the laundry room in the house she grew up in while visiting her father. She reports that she has no recollection of what happened in the interim, but she "came to" to find herself holding a hoe, looking at a big snake that had been chopped into many small pieces. Does not recall how she got the hoe or what happened in the meantime!


----------



## Dennis Griffith

BigDaveK said:


> Thinking about moving to the country?
> Found this in my basement last year. I did laundry with a machete for the longest time.
> I hate hate hate hate hate hate hate snakes. (BAD childhood experience.)
> I've identified at least 5 flavors in the yard and the buggers are all too damn friendly - they say "HI!" when they're 2 inches away. I instantly go airborne but so far have not screamed like a little girl. It's more of a manly scream.
> Pretty sure this is from a rat snake. No, I haven't seen evidence of mice for a couple years, and yes, I know they usually travel in pairs. Gee, that's comforting to know.
> 
> View attachment 84554


I'm not a big snake fan either, but we leave snakes like the rat or black snakes alone. We have too many of the furry field foragers and they help maintaining those numbers. The only time I dispatch one is if they are next to, or in the house. Snakes have a bad habit of returning to lay eggs or bear live little ones, and I don't want that in or around the house. I do find garters or racers in the vineyard every year. The black snakes also help keep copperheads and rattlers out as they are food for the constrictors, which is a great reason to let the black snakes be.


----------



## CortneyD

winemaker81 said:


> I keep my vanilla extract in old bourbon bottles. The first time I fail to pay attention to the color and the extra label?
> It's going to be a surprise!
> 
> View attachment 84483
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all may have figured out I like Evan Williams Single Barrel .....



Fellow fan of the Evan Williams single barrel- you've got excellent taste!


----------



## jswordy

Lufthansa Airlines serving draft beer in flight in the 1960s.


----------



## ChuckD

I have dry laid rock walls that harbor snakes by the dozen. My grandsons and I like to see how many we can find sunning on the walls in the morning. They like lumber piles too


----------



## Dennis Griffith

ChuckD said:


> I have dry laid rock walls that harbor snakes by the dozen. My grandsons and I like to see how many we can find sunning on the walls in the morning. They like lumber piles too
> View attachment 84585


What type are these?


----------



## ChuckD

Dennis Griffith said:


> What type are these?


Those are eastern garter snakes. They are very common around here. We also have fox snakes, red bellies, eastern hognose, green, and milk snakes. 

we used to take live snakes and other reptiles and amphibians to the county fair and let the kids hold the snakes. It was really funny to see adults head for the exit when they saw someone holding a snake. The “scream and runners” were 2:1 men.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

ChuckD said:


> Those are eastern garter snakes. They are very common around here. We also have fox snakes, red bellies, eastern hognose, green, and milk snakes.
> 
> we used to take live snakes and other reptiles and amphibians to the county fair and let the kids hold the snakes. It was really funny to see adults head for the exit when they saw someone holding a snake. The “scream and runners” were 2:1 men.


I thought they were, but coloration/marking vary from region to region, so thought I'd ask.


----------



## winemaker81

ChuckD said:


> I have dry laid rock walls that harbor snakes by the dozen. My grandsons and I like to see how many we can find sunning on the walls in the morning. They like lumber piles too


I like snakes, so this was really cool to see. Many moons ago I had a ball python as a pet. My wife forbids me to get another one ....

We use the cement base plate for an old AC unit as the step outside our back door. A few years back I pried it up (for reasons I don't remember). Underneath were 10,000 baby black snakes, which scattered in all directions.

Ok, ok, there were NOT 10,000 snakes -- it just looked that way with them squirming around each other as they bolted. I'm guessing 12-15, which is still interesting to see.


----------



## geek




----------



## geek

Iguanas  in the southwest of DR. They’re all over


----------



## vinny

You guys ever try to teach your dog to smile?


----------



## David Violante

Not sure if NextRad is targeting us or there’s a seriously huge building in the way…


----------



## Dennis Griffith

geek said:


> Iguanas  in the southwest of DR. They’re all over
> 
> View attachment 84608
> View attachment 84609



Tastes like chicken (really)..


----------



## hounddawg

BigDaveK said:


> I know a guy who WILL scream like a little girl at the sight of a spider. Part of me understands and feels sorry for him. The other part, well...it's hilarious to see.
> Moving to the country there's certainly numerous things that, at the bare minimum, you have to accept.


my youngest brother has acrophobia,, man the whooping's i got growing up, I'd scotch tape a grand, daddy long legs,,, I'd tape it about 4 inches below his pillow with a sheet over it, finally dad told me, he'd let mom kill me,, he'd scream like a little girl, ,, I've heard he's still the same, 
he'll climb your couch, chair, refrigerator, you name it, he's climbed it, both mom and dad forbid me of wrappings a Christmas gift for him,
him and i don't get along, i hate cheats, liars, thieves, and mooches,,, 
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg

vinny said:


> You guys ever try to teach your dog to smile?
> 
> 
> View attachment 84613


no but i ran across a few that knew how to smile
Dawg


----------



## Old Corker

vinny said:


> You guys ever try to teach your dog to smile?


Our Hank is a smiler although we never taught him to do it. He is the friendliest dog we’ve ever had and hates being in trouble. If he thinks he’s going to get yelled at he smiles to ask forgiveness. It usually works.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Iguanas  in the southwest of DR. They’re all over
> 
> View attachment 84608
> View attachment 84609



At least they aren’t falling out of the trees like the ones in Florida.


----------



## geek

Dennis Griffith said:


> Tastes like chicken (really)..



I wonder how they taste like....


----------



## Dennis Griffith

geek said:


> I wonder how they taste like....


Really, like chicken. They eat them regularly in Central America. You can find it at many street vendors served on a stick, kind of like barbecued chicken, but it ain't chicken.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

vinny said:


> You guys ever try to teach your dog to smile?
> 
> 
> View attachment 84613



Ours actually has a good smile, when he's happy (like riding in a car).


----------



## Darrell Hawley

Dennis Griffith said:


> Tastes like chicken (really)..


With mustard or horseradish ?


----------



## winemaker81

geek said:


> I wonder how they taste like....


You've never had chicken? Well, it tastes like chicken!


----------



## ceeaton

winemaker81 said:


> You've never had chicken? Well, it tastes like chicken!


To eat the quantities of food his family feasts on you have to give up something, like tasting what you are eating, LOL.

Sorry Varis, had to do it. (and I just left services a few hours ago)

On another note, daughter made a cake for her neighbor friend who I'm guessing turned 70+ yesterday. She's 14 and does a great job following directions (and cleaning my pantry out). This is an 'ol black joe chocolate cake her great grandmother used to make. Has a nice portion of coffee in it, and my daughter likes her coffee (and wonders why she can't sleep at night).




Final stage of a new dough making process I'm trying. It involves a poolish (and a somewhat annoying Youtube video series that teaches you how to make it: ).




These need to rest for a couple hours then are ready to use. Making a couple for the neighbor and maybe one for my boss (he'll take home and reheat tomorrow for dinner).


----------



## jswordy

hounddawg said:


> my youngest brother has acrophobia,, man the whooping's i got growing up, I'd scotch tape a grand, daddy long legs,,, I'd tape it about 4 inches below his pillow with a sheet over it, finally dad told me, he'd let mom kill me,, he'd scream like a little girl, ,, I've heard he's still the same,
> he'll climb your couch, chair, refrigerator, you name it, he's climbed it, both mom and dad forbid me of wrappings a Christmas gift for him,
> him and i don't get along, i hate cheats, liars, thieves, and mooches,,,
> Dawg



Well Dawg I see yore feeling a speck better! No man could gripe so eloquently and still be severely under the weather. My compliments on your health progress – and the bonus was that the first half was funny!


----------



## jswordy

winemaker81 said:


> You've never had chicken? Well, it tastes like chicken!



Oh! I really wanna post, "That's what..." Better not.


----------



## geek

Not that kind of chicken with 4 legs for sure !!!


----------



## geek

Nice sunset …..Relaxed


----------



## vinny

ceeaton said:


> Final stage of a new dough making process I'm trying. It involves a poolish (and a somewhat annoying Youtube video series that teaches you how to make it:




I'd like to know how it turns out. I've been upping my pizza game and I have used a lot of tips and tricks from that fella. I have been using my dough recipe though and haven't tried to make a dough with a poolish.


----------



## hounddawg

got me wanting to fire up the off set stick smoker,,,,,
Dawg


----------



## Rice_Guy

_ , freezing but a nice sunny day in the Big Apple ,_


?humm someone is kite surfing in the background


----------



## wineview




----------



## geek

Daughters invited me for lunch today.


----------



## jswordy

So, the deal at work is that if it hits the break room table, it is open season. So, who brought in A CASE of Hormel MREs?  More importantly, which members of the staff don't care enough about themselves that they actually consumed more than half of it?


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> Daughters invited me for lunch today.
> View attachment 84678



So much easier when you don't have to chew it, right?


----------



## jswordy

jswordy said:


> So, the deal at work is that if it hits the break room table, it is open season. So, who brought in A CASE of Hormel MREs?  More importantly, which members of the staff don't care enough about themselves that they actually consumed more than half of it?
> 
> View attachment 84679



One day later, the sole survivor...


----------



## Dennis Griffith

jswordy said:


> One day later, the sole survivor...
> 
> View attachment 84712


Hey, I'd probably eat it. After all, I like fried spam, and I don't even know what's in it. This couldn't be any worse??


----------



## winemaker81

jswordy said:


> One day later, the sole survivor...


It can't be worse than anything available in an airport at midnight on a Saturday!


----------



## jswordy

I don't eat either of those, Spam or fast food. 300 calories, 28 grams carbs, 700 mg sodium AND it never needs refrigeration with meat in there, is all I need to know. Save it for the end days.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

jswordy said:


> I don't eat either of those, Spam or fast food. 300 calories, 28 grams carbs, 700 mg sodium AND it never needs refrigeration with meat in there, is all I need to know. Save it for the end days.


You are smarter than I then.


----------



## cmason1957

Here's my picture for today. 30F yesterday, 60 F today. Had to help the boss at work decide if he should let a guy go. Needed a bourbon and strong cigar on the deck. Rabbit Hole bourbon, LA Gloria Cubana cigar. Taco Tuesday for supper with a nice Tempranillo.


----------



## sour_grapes

Given that tableau, I gather that someone is looking for work tomorrow....


----------



## cmason1957

sour_grapes said:


> Given that tableau, I gather that someone is looking for work tomorrow....



Unfortunately, yes. A recent young hire that just wasn't catching on to how we copy/paste make minor mods for new data, shove out new code.


----------



## sour_grapes

At least the unemployment rate is low right now!


----------



## geek

And the inflation is high!


----------



## ibglowin

Interestingly enough so are Corporate Profits!









Tyson Foods' higher meat prices nearly doubles profits


Tyson Foods' first-quarter profit nearly doubled and surged past estimates, boosted by higher prices




www.cnbc.com







geek said:


> And the inflation is high!


----------



## Rocky

Yes, COVID, the "supply chain crisis," the weather...these are "get out of jail free" cards for corporate executives. They can justify everything, including poor management, because of them and it gives them a pass. The challenge to management is to _MANAGE_ when things are not going perfectly. That is why they get the big bucks. Anyone can take the reins and move the company forward in good times. They will blame everything on these events from the Kennedy assassination to the disappearance of Jimmy Hoffa.


----------



## jswordy

Dennis Griffith said:


> You are smarter than I then.



Just more cautious about what I put in my body.


----------



## jswordy

Rocky said:


> Yes, COVID, the "supply chain crisis," the weather...these are "get out of jail free" cards for corporate executives. They can justify everything, including poor management, because of them and it gives them a pass. The challenge to management is to _MANAGE_ when things are not going perfectly. That is why they get the big bucks. Anyone can take the reins and move the company forward in good times. They will blame everything on these events from the Kennedy assassination to the disappearance of Jimmy Hoffa.



LINK! 





__





The Supply Chain Made Me Do It!


I laughed and laughed when I read this in my farm magazine...




www.winemakingtalk.com


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Interestingly enough so are Corporate Profits!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyson Foods' higher meat prices nearly doubles profits
> 
> 
> Tyson Foods' first-quarter profit nearly doubled and surged past estimates, boosted by higher prices
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnbc.com



Thtat's correct, but nothing new there.!!


----------



## Dennis Griffith

geek said:


> Thtat's correct, but nothing new there.!!


These are not the droids you are looking for. Move along.


----------



## bstnh1

jswordy said:


> I don't eat either of those, Spam or fast food. 300 calories, 28 grams carbs, 700 mg sodium AND it never needs refrigeration with meat in there, is all I need to know. Save it for the end days.



C'mon now! Haven't you ever had a slab of one of those Virginia hams hanging in someone's kitchen??? According to USDA, "*A whole, uncut dry cured or country ham can be stored safely at room temperature for up to one year."*


----------



## jswordy

bstnh1 said:


> C'mon now! Haven't you ever had a slab of one of those Virginia hams hanging in someone's kitchen??? According to USDA, "*A whole, uncut dry cured or country ham can be stored safely at room temperature for up to one year."*



Well, EVER is a long time! I used to eat all kinds of junk foods, fast foods, high salt/high sugar/high caloric to fiber ratio, cookies, Pop-Tarts, candies, the whole deal. I mean, when you're a kid and a young adult, that's when the processed foods industry works really extra hard to hook you in for life. Until I got old enough to realize how that stuff makes me feel and how it has ruined my health.

I view sugar as a literal addiction, both my own and society's. And we're paying the individual and social costs of taking something formerly very rare in the diet and making it ubiquitous. By eating such high levels, we begin the insulin resistance cycle that makes us eat even more sucrose. And don't get me started on high fructose corn syrup, an engineered food.

I don't mean to preach, to each his or her own. This is just me talking. People are constantly trying to get me back on the sugar/starch addicted train, and I am not going there. "Oh, you're eating out for dinner, you can eat what you want for just one night!" Nope. I weaned myself off a deep cigarette addiction 20 years ago, and it was HARD, but I know having just one on a special occasion would be all it takes. Same deal here. It is hard to do, in American society, and especially in the South where there is a fast food joint on every single corner. But I'm doing it.

Anyway soapbox removed!


----------



## bstnh1

jswordy said:


> Well, EVER is a long time! I used to eat all kinds of junk foods, fast foods, high salt/high sugar/high caloric to fiber ratio, cookies, Pop-Tarts, candies, the whole deal. I mean, when you're a kid and a young adult, that's when the processed foods industry works really extra hard to hook you in for life. Until I got old enough to realize how that stuff makes me feel and how it has ruined my health.
> 
> I view sugar as a literal addiction, both my own and society's. And we're paying the individual and social costs of taking something formerly very rare in the diet and making it ubiquitous. By eating such high levels, we begin the insulin resistance cycle that makes us eat even more sucrose. And don't get me started on high fructose corn syrup, an engineered food.
> 
> I don't mean to preach, to each his or her own. This is just me talking. People are constantly trying to get me back on the sugar/starch addicted train, and I am not going there. "Oh, you're eating out for dinner, you can eat what you want for just one night!" Nope. I weaned myself off a deep cigarette addiction 20 years ago, and it was HARD, but I know having just one on a special occasion would be all it takes. Same deal here. It is hard to do, in American society, and especially in the South where there is a fast food joint on every single corner. But I'm doing it.
> 
> Anyway soapbox removed!


Congrats on your perseverance!!!


----------



## bstnh1

Some of the price increases are waaaaaay beyond the current inflation. Campbell's soup here has gone from $1.19 at the beginning of the year to $1.50 a couple of weeks ago and yesterday it was $1.79. That's better than a 50% increase since January 1st. About the only thing I haven't noticed an increase in is potatoes.


----------



## geek

Dennis Griffith said:


> These are not the droids you are looking for. Move along.



Yeah, you and I should move along then.


----------



## geek

Best plantains chips ever from Costco:
Organic plantains cooked with organic avocado oil and Himalayan pink salt.


Highly recommend.


----------



## vinny

Well, the Skeeter Pee was the first to get bottled.

Now it's time to make some custom labels.

The lighting is not favorable. They are a very light pink due to the raspberry slurry.


----------



## BigDaveK

I bought one of those hormel and somehow ate almost half before giving up.

On the other hand, I had some spam sushi from a food truck that was fantastic!


----------



## bstnh1

Rocky said:


> Yes, COVID, the "supply chain crisis," the weather...these are "get out of jail free" cards for corporate executives. They can justify everything, including poor management, because of them and it gives them a pass. The challenge to management is to _MANAGE_ when things are not going perfectly. That is why they get the big bucks. Anyone can take the reins and move the company forward in good times. They will blame everything on these events from the Kennedy assassination to the disappearance of Jimmy Hoffa.


You have to remember ........ the first and foremost job for corporate executives is to maximize profits for shareholders.


----------



## Vic Frohmeyer

vinny said:


> Well, the Skeeter Pee was the first to get bottled.
> 
> Now it's time to make some custom labels.
> 
> The lighting is not favorable. They are a very light pink due to the raspberry slurry.
> View attachment 84759



I just bottled a similar Skeeter pee as well. I can send you the native format file to play with for yours if you want. I use Avery Design and Print Online, template for Avery 22826 Labels to make gift bottles. I made two labels as the whole "Skeeter Pee" thing is not for everyone. Same wine though!


----------



## Darrell Hawley

Vic Frohmeyer said:


> I just bottled a similar Skeeter pee as well. I can send you the native format file to play with for yours if you want. I use Avery Design and Print Online, template for Avery 22826 Labels to make gift bottles. I made two labels as the whole "Skeeter Pee" thing is not for everyone. Same wine though!
> View attachment 84779
> View attachment 84778


Nice job on the labels.


----------



## jswordy

The calm before the storm. Severe weather is on its way, I am stuck at the office on the university campus, which has already had its northern half lose electricity, and I hope all hell doesn't break loose before I can get this Zoom meeting over at about 3 p.m. and scoot 25 miles north after that! Supposed to rock and roll between 3 p.m. and 9 p.m. here near the TN-AL state line. This might be a whole bottle night – if I can make it to the farm!


----------



## jswordy

Now under a tornado watch.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

jswordy said:


> The calm before the storm. Severe weather is on its way, I am stuck at the office on the university campus, which has already had its northern half lose electricity, and I hope all hell doesn't break loose before I can get this Zoom meeting over at about 3 p.m. and scoot 25 miles north after that! Supposed to rock and roll between 3 p.m. and 9 p.m. here near the TN-AL state line. This might be a whole bottle night – if I can make it to the farm!
> 
> View attachment 84780


Do you have an emergency bottle kept in the car in case you don't make it home ?


----------



## heatherd

jswordy said:


> I don't eat either of those, Spam or fast food. 300 calories, 28 grams carbs, 700 mg sodium AND it never needs refrigeration with meat in there, is all I need to know. Save it for the end days.


I am with you there - the New York Times did an article on climate change due to factory farming and the extent of the Farm Lobbying, so now I have a list of the really bad ones I won't eat: 
Tyson
Smithfield
Dean
Hormel
Cargill
Perdue
Koch foods

Here's a link if you are a subscriber: Opinion | Meet the People Getting Paid to Kill Our Planet


----------



## jswordy

bstnh1 said:


> You have to remember ........ the first and foremost job for corporate executives is to maximize profits for shareholders.



That's kinda quaint and old-skool, the way it used to be. Today, their first job is to make sure their stock-based bonus compensation kicks in. Shareholders are secondary. That's why I vote NO reflexively on every compensation package put before a shareholder vote in the firms I own. Rarely are the shareholders in primary consideration in those agreements, which are after all designed by the executives. Rather, other metrics like sales growth, ROI and CAGR (compound annual growth rate) are often used, and those can be totally divorced from profit.


----------



## jswordy

heatherd said:


> I am with you there - the New York Times did an article on climate change due to factory farming and the extent of the Farm Lobbying, so now I have a list of the really bad ones I won't eat:
> Tyson
> Smithfield
> Dean
> Hormel
> Cargill
> Perdue
> Koch foods
> 
> Here's a link if you are a subscriber: Opinion | Meet the People Getting Paid to Kill Our Planet



You just replied to a farmer.  I am part of the problem that those NYC writers – who would all die without us – wrote about. The real problem is the population explosion globally. Too many humans on Earth, like too many bacteria in a petri dish. That's why my wife and I had no kids. We did our part.


----------



## heatherd

jswordy said:


> You just replied to a farmer.


The article is all about how "factory farms" are growing and private family farms (like I assume yours) are shrinking.


----------



## ChuckD

jswordy said:


> You just replied to a farmer.  I am part of the problem that those NYC writers – who would all die without us – wrote about. The real problem is the population explosion globally. Too many humans on Earth, like too many bacteria in a petri dish. That's why my wife and I had no kids. We did our part.


I’m pretty sure you have posted some pics of your farm. Unless you’re keeping 10,000 head of beef cattle at your other farm I don’t think you qualify as a “factory farm”.

I may be thinking of someone else but since you seem to have a day job I’ll bet you fall into the small farm category…. Hobby farm even?


----------



## vinny

Vic Frohmeyer said:


> I can send you the native format file to play with for yours if you want.



I very much appreciate the offer, but I never miss an opportunity to geek out on something. I want to make up a brand.

My property was bare land when I bought it. It just had an old cabin on it. There is a claw mark scratched in the siding from a bear. When asked what our property was called, not being people who name things, we came up with Bearclaw. I want to play around with that a little. Bearclaw wines. Bearclaw Winery.. I'll make a template so I can just add the wine to the label and print.


----------



## hounddawg

BigDaveK said:


> I bought one of those hormel and somehow ate almost half before giving up.
> 
> On the other hand, I had some spam sushi from a food truck that was fantastic!


Gawd i had forgotten all about them roach coaches
Dawg


----------



## vinny

I goofed!

So, when making my wine kits I asked my phone how many litres to 6 gallons. My fermenters only have litres on them. It chose us gallons, not imperial. 22.7 litres as opposed to 27.2.

In all the used stuff I bought, their fermenter had 23 litres marked on it, so that made sense. However, I just racked, I'm only up to the shoulder of the carboys.

Am I ok to just top up with water?


----------



## Ohio Bob

No. You will adversely affect the SG, acid, flavor, all of the above. Chalk this one up to one of those “I’ll never do that again” lessons.

If you have 3 gallon carboys, rack into that with any excess going into 1g jugs.
Or you could add store-bought of a similar style.

Your goal should be to minimize the air volume in the filled vessel, typically one or two inches of space.

Good luck.


----------



## winemaker81

vinny said:


> So, when making my wine kits I asked my phone how many litres to 6 gallons. My fermenters only have litres on them. It chose us gallons, not imperial. 22.7 litres as opposed to 27.2.


what was the OG on the wines? If the volume was off by 4.5 liters, the SG should have been sky high.

Originally I agreed with @Ohio Bob ... but ... if the water was shorted that much, the acid is out of balance. I'd be tempted to add 1 bottle of a compatible wine (typical loss from racking), then topup with water to make up for the shortage.

EDIT: given an OG of 1.090, don't add water. At this time I don't know what's going on, but with the OG in a good starting place, adding water is probably a bad idea.

_*However -- don't do that yet, in case I'm looking at this wrong. You DO NOT need to make an immediate action. The wine will not suddenly go bad.*_

Repost this in a new thread in Kit Winemaking, to get more folks looking at this.

For future reference, when doing mental math, treat 1 liter = 1 quart. This is not correct, as a liter is 33.8 US ounces, which is why a 6 US gallon / 24 quart carboy is 23 liters. But when doing the math, if the number is off by more than 1, you need to re-do the math as it may be wrong. This works for kit-sized batches.

In the last few months I've been training myself to think in liters, as it doesn't need a qualifier, whereas gallons needs to be specified US or Imperial.


----------



## vinny

Well that's unfortunate, and annoying. I have a carboy in a box still, labelled 23 litre carboy. The 23 litre mark on the fermenting buckets I have are obviously not accurate to that measurement. 

I was VERY careful not to mess these up.

Guess I'll top up the shiraz with wine, but then I don't get to know what it would have tasted like without.

The Pinot Gris I can move to a 3 gallon and jugs. 

Will this negatively effect flavors.


----------



## vinny

winemaker81 said:


> However -- don't do that yet, in case I'm looking at this wrong. You DO NOT need to make an immediate action. The wine will not suddenly go bad.




OK, not doing anything, yet.

Both batches were 1.090. The instructions say these kits should be within 1.080-1.100


----------



## jswordy

heatherd said:


> The article is all about how "factory farms" are growing and private family farms (like I assume yours) are shrinking.



And also @ChuckD

That is directly the result of having too many mouths to feed. If ya don't like it and you are of childbearing age, do the right thing for the planet and don't have kids! We didn't.

My farm is NOT a hobby. If you think it is, I invite you to step into my shoes and do the work I do every day. I sell my calves into the so-called "factory farm" system. Have done it for 32 years. You think food is high now? If it was all small farms, food would be a helluva lot more expensive (think multiples of 10), and then maybe more people would hold off on having the kids we need absolutely no more of, globally. They could not possibly afford them. That would be a silver lining. But the only way to affordably feed all these mouths we keep breeding is the intensive way we are doing it. Those New York writers wouldn't last more than 2 weeks, and violence would break out across the city, if the "factory farms" were closed down. Let's not kid ourselves

Also, I might point out that most so-called "factory farms" ARE indeed family owned. It takes a large operation in a low return on investment business to support a family. For example, it takes 300 mama cows and 90% live deliveries to return $30,000 to the farmhouse. Keeping those cows is HARD WORK. That's why you see these Midwestern farmers planting 2,000 acres – and still hauling their butts out of bed every day to drive truck or work in town.

These family farms are incorporated, and so the activists label them as factory farms. The activists also label any farm using modern intensive production methods for maximum efficiency as "factory farms." Would I prefer a bucolic landscape dotted with thousands of small farms? Sure. But that is not realistic. The way we do it is how you feed 7 billion people who are rapidly breeding their way to 9 billion. Most of the activists have never worked with animals at scale or planted at scale, never even set foot on a farm – and would never deem to soil their hands in hard work.

I have been in ag for 32 years and I know one thing for certain: City folks who have no idea what it takes to feed the world are easily duped by marketing and false information. Ag is not perfect, but in my 32 years I have seen it improve a whole lot, and we are feeding the world. In the USA, one average-sized farm feeds an average of 166 people. I personally am responsible for the births and rearing of hundreds of calves over 32 years that fed a lot of people. That's how 3% of our population who are farmers feed the other 97%, and then feed the world beyond with the leftovers.

Don't cuss the farmer with your mouth full, is my advice.


----------



## ChuckD

jswordy said:


> Don't cuss the farmer with your mouth full, is my advice.


Didn’t intend to insult, just confirming that you don’t own a “factory” farm. I work in the conservation field and a good part of my life working with dairy farms if all sizes. When I think of factory farms it’s the ones with several to tens of thousands of cows. And yes many of them are still family owned. The biggest problem we have with these mega farms is managing the millions of gallons of waste produced when so many animals are so concentrated. It leads to serious water quality issues, not mention the increase reliance on pesticides and herbicides to increase efficiency. 

I admit to not reading the story ( subscription required) but the list given in the original comment was more appropriately giant Agri-business conglomerates that are no friend of the small, medium, or large farms. They are part of the reason farmers get such a small portion of the food dollar spent by Americans. I for one try to be as self reliant as possible and we, in this country, are very spoiled by low food prices. I do my part by buying locally and would personally be ok paying more if the profit would find its way to the producer instead of big agri-business. 

I hope that clarifies my comment. Again, no offense intended. And I’m done… too much typing on this dang phone.


----------



## winemaker81

vinny said:


> Both batches were 1.090. The instructions say these kits should be within 1.080-1.100


Don't top up with water.

With regard to topup wine, I've learned to be lazy. I can move a kit into a 19 liter carboys with numerous smaller bottles. Or I can top the 23 liter and have one container to mess with.

From my POV I'm going to drink the topup wine, either way. If I drink it separately or as part of a larger blend, it still goes down the hatch.


----------



## vinny

winemaker81 said:


> Don't top up with water.



I think I will break down the Pinot Gris to a 3 gallon and whatever it takes for the remainder and I'll just top up the red. 

I really wanted to see how these would come out as intended so I'm a little ticked. 

I prefer white for sipping. I usually cook more with reds, however there is someone in this house that drinks red by the gallon (you didn't hear it from me!). I do believe one way or another, it will go down the hatch.


----------



## vinny

Who woulda thought to measure out a graduated fermenter. Growing pains....


----------



## hounddawg

i keep pints quarts,,, half gallons and gallons all in 33-400 thread. that way a drilled 6.5 bung will fit all and you can airlock them, a small universal bung turned upside down will fit a wine bottle, so you can airlock using wine bottles,,,
Dawg


----------



## bstnh1

jswordy said:


> And also @ChuckD
> 
> That is directly the result of having too many mouths to feed. If ya don't like it and you are of childbearing age, do the right thing for the planet and don't have kids! We didn't.
> 
> My farm is NOT a hobby. If you think it is, I invite you to step into my shoes and do the work I do every day. I sell my calves into the so-called "factory farm" system. Have done it for 32 years. You think food is high now? If it was all small farms, food would be a helluva lot more expensive (think multiples of 10), and then maybe more people would hold off on having the kids we need absolutely no more of, globally. They could not possibly afford them. That would be a silver lining. But the only way to affordably feed all these mouths we keep breeding is the intensive way we are doing it. Those New York writers wouldn't last more than 2 weeks, and violence would break out across the city, if the "factory farms" were closed down. Let's not kid ourselves
> 
> Also, I might point out that most so-called "factory farms" ARE indeed family owned. It takes a large operation in a low return on investment business to support a family. For example, it takes 300 mama cows and 90% live deliveries to return $30,000 to the farmhouse. Keeping those cows is HARD WORK. That's why you see these Midwestern farmers planting 2,000 acres – and still hauling their butts out of bed every day to drive truck or work in town.
> 
> These family farms are incorporated, and so the activists label them as factory farms. The activists also label any farm using modern intensive production methods for maximum efficiency as "factory farms." Would I prefer a bucolic landscape dotted with thousands of small farms? Sure. But that is not realistic. The way we do it is how you feed 7 billion people who are rapidly breeding their way to 9 billion. Most of the activists have never worked with animals at scale or planted at scale, never even set foot on a farm – and would never deem to soil their hands in hard work.
> 
> I have been in ag for 32 years and I know one thing for certain: City folks who have no idea what it takes to feed the world are easily duped by marketing and false information. Ag is not perfect, but in my 32 years I have seen it improve a whole lot, and we are feeding the world. In the USA, one average-sized farm feeds an average of 166 people. I personally am responsible for the births and rearing of hundreds of calves over 32 years that fed a lot of people. That's how 3% of our population who are farmers feed the other 97%, and then feed the world beyond with the leftovers.
> 
> Don't cuss the farmer with your mouth full, is my advice.



*The US birth rate has been declining since 2008*. Here's a bigger problem with our food production and consumption: "Each year, *108 billion pounds of food* is wasted in the United States. That equates to 130 billion meals and more than $408 billion in food thrown away each year. Shockingly, nearly 40% of all food in America is wasted."


----------



## winemaker81

hounddawg said:


> i keep pints quarts,,, half gallons and gallons all in 33-400 thread. that way a drilled 6.5 bung will fit all and you can airlock them, a small universal bung turned upside down will fit a wine bottle, so you can airlock using wine bottles


I have a stock of #3 drilled stopper for wine bottles. Better to have too many stoppers than too few!


----------



## BigDaveK

bstnh1 said:


> *The US birth rate has been declining since 2008*. Here's a bigger problem with our food production and consumption: "Each year, *108 billion pounds of food* is wasted in the United States. That equates to 130 billion meals and more than $408 billion in food thrown away each year. Shockingly, nearly 40% of all food in America is wasted."



Actually, birth rates are declining in many countries. Many more are expected to join that club in the next 20 years.

And climate change is always entertaining:








Wrong Again: 50 Years of Failed Eco-pocalyptic Predictions - Competitive Enterprise Institute


Modern doomsayers have been predicting climate and environmental disaster since the 1960s. They continue to do so today. None of the apocalyptic predictions with due dates as of today have come true. What follows is a collection of notably wild predictions from notable people in government and...




cei.org





I especially like a recent suggestion to remove all greenhouse gases from the atmosphere. Uh, CO2 is kind of important for life.


----------



## jswordy

bstnh1 said:


> *The US birth rate has been declining since 2008*. Here's a bigger problem with our food production and consumption: "Each year, *108 billion pounds of food* is wasted in the United States. That equates to 130 billion meals and more than $408 billion in food thrown away each year. Shockingly, nearly 40% of all food in America is wasted."



@BigDaveK 

Staying on topic, I am talking about global population growth figures. Any mouth anywhere needs food, and U.S. farmers still lead the world in feeding the world.


----------



## jswordy

ChuckD said:


> Didn’t intend to insult, just confirming that you don’t own a “factory” farm. I work in the conservation field and a good part of my life working with dairy farms if all sizes. When I think of factory farms it’s the ones with several to tens of thousands of cows. And yes many of them are still family owned. The biggest problem we have with these mega farms is managing the millions of gallons of waste produced when so many animals are so concentrated. It leads to serious water quality issues, not mention the increase reliance on pesticides and herbicides to increase efficiency.
> 
> I admit to not reading the story ( subscription required) but the list given in the original comment was more appropriately giant Agri-business conglomerates that are no friend of the small, medium, or large farms. They are part of the reason farmers get such a small portion of the food dollar spent by Americans. I for one try to be as self reliant as possible and we, in this country, are very spoiled by low food prices. I do my part by buying locally and would personally be ok paying more if the profit would find its way to the producer instead of big agri-business.
> 
> I hope that clarifies my comment. Again, no offense intended. And I’m done… too much typing on this dang phone.



I wasn't offended. That's why the smilie after that statement. I own a cow-calf beef operation that sells directly into the so-called "factory" feedlot system. I have farmed for half my life, longer than any other job I have ever had, having been tutored by my father in law, a former dairyman who then switched to beef later in life.

You have stated the perfect activist viewpoint representation. It comes from people who have grown used to cheap and plentiful food and rarely takes into account the costs of producing in other ways. As I said, agriculture cannot wear a halo in all regards, but it has vastly improved over the last 50 years. I agree that there are environmental tradeoffs and impacts, just as there are environmental costs to all aspects of accommodating a ballooning global human population that is really already too big for the planet's natural ability to sustain it.

To feed the mouths we have, and the ones that are coming, at an affordable price in a low ROI industry, there are trade-offs. There always will be tradeoffs, because our population exceeds the Earth's natural capacity without applying efficiency systems to production.

A farm just up the road from mine sells its "green" Black Angus beef directly through an on-site store. Ribeye is $29.95 a pound (currently, they are regularly $14.95 a pound at Kroger and were on sale last week at $9.99 a pound). Hamburger is $12 a pound ("green" Greenwise at Kroger is $6.99). If people want to pay for it, there are lots of better yet much less efficient ways to raise animals. But generally, average hardworking American families don't want to pay for it. The upper class is presently financing the specialty "green" and "sustainable" beef operations with their higher prices, as regular folks can't pay that. Wagyu beef, for example, is currently the largest growing breed in the United States, to satisfy an upscale palate.

In other words, the farmer's success in providing cheap and plentiful food has allowed a first in human history – people can actually CHOOSE their food and price range.

Corn is a particular area where there are lots of less efficient "green" ways to grow it (although I'll add that most organic farms use a "natural" pesticide legally). Back in 1960, when each farm fed 26 people instead of 166, we were much less efficient and much harder on the land. We on average are currently producing about 5-6 times the amount of this cornerstone crop per acre over the early '60s numbers, and doing it with far less soil loss. 200 bushels an acre is not an amazing number anymore, even on marginal land. The entire rest of food production relies on corn or products of corn, and corn that is priced five times higher than it is now would have myriad inflationary effects on almost every processed food and on meat, as well.

Then there's the fact that the middlemen between farmer and table are 75% of the price of food. It's all a balancing equation between production costs, their influence on retail price, and production methods. The reason farms, and especially crop farms, grow in size is because of the economies of scale needed in a low ROI endeavor, as in my cattle example from before. If you are buying a $500,000 combine, you want to amortize that investment across as many acres as you can. That goes for every single input on the farm, which is the only business enterprise that buys its inputs at retail and then sells at a future undetermined price set by the marketplace. That's the essential business nut to crack, right there, for a farmer. Those who are good at it make money. It takes a very sharp pencil and the maximum operation you can sustain on your resources.

In livestock, diss pigs for the lagoons, but they fail to ever consider what it would take to field-raise those animals in a "green" setting, or the non-source pollution that would create. Chicken houses are considered inhumane, but no one ever looks at what the costs would be of truly free-range chicken (not birds in big cages they market as "free range" now). Cattle are said to be these awful greenhouse gas emitters (which is very much a subject of academic debate), but it remains true that livestock convert plant material from land that cannot be otherwise used for crop production into high protein foods we otherwise would not have. My own farm is made up of lands like that.

While there will never be a form of farming or ranching that lacks environmental impacts, and there never has been, U.S. ag has tremendously increased its output, on a smaller footprint, over the past five decades. "Sustainability" is the hot topic at all levels of ag now, and has been for almost a decade. Production efficiency and animal welfare have dramatically increased, on less land and with less impact on the land. Is there still work to be done? Yes. But while being relentlessly criticized, the American farmer still delivers the most abundant food supply in the world at the lowest cost, so that the most people can afford to access it. That is truly a matter of national security.


----------



## winemaker81

As an illustration, I took Agriculture class in high school. We covered a lot of topics, including farm business management. At that time, the label and the can each cost more than the farmer was paid for the corn. IIRC, the corn was about 10% of the total cost of producing a can of corn.




This line of discussion has gone way off topic. I posted the picture to bring us back on topic.


----------



## hounddawg

winemaker81 said:


> I have a stock of #3 drilled stopper for wine bottles. Better to have too many stoppers than too few!


as do i,,, lol
Richard


----------



## geek

Spending some time with old college friends from the 80s, nice Prosecco from Costco.


----------



## geek

What extensions are allowed to upload a short video?
.MOV from iPhone not accepted.


----------



## cmason1957

geek said:


> What extensions are allowed to upload a short video?
> .MOV from iPhone not accepted.



I don't believe any video's are accepted, just links to them somewhere. and jpeg, gif, etc. picture types


----------



## Sage

This is why it's called a flower bed!


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> What extensions are allowed to upload a short video?
> .MOV from iPhone not accepted.



I think Craig is right - you need to save to YouTube or something similar, then you can link to it.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> I think Craig is right - you need to save to YouTube or something similar, then you can link to it.


Now way, I'm never right, LOL.


----------



## hounddawg

ceeaton said:


> Now way, I'm never right, LOL.


you're welcome for my vote of lack of consentience of you,,,, lol
Dawg


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> I think Craig is right - you need to save to YouTube or something similar, then you can link to it.



Ok.

There’s a “Upload video” button so I thought we can upload one.


----------



## geek




----------



## FlamingoEmporium




----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Ok.
> 
> There’s a “Upload video” button so I thought we can upload one.



That's what the IT experts like to call a 'decoy button'.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

geek said:


> Ok.
> 
> There’s a “Upload video” button so I thought we can upload one.


I tried the same button, but couldn't find a video file type it liked ??


----------



## Boatboy24

*Before Costco Prosecco: 




After Costco Prosecco:

*


----------



## vinny

I played around with labels today, more of the effort was on the 'brand' than the label. It looks a little headstoney to me.. 

Thoughts


----------



## cmason1957

Boatboy24 said:


> I think Craig is right - you need to save to YouTube or something similar, then you can link to it.



I thought I wasright, once. Unfortunately my wife set me straight.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

cmason1957 said:


> I thought I wasright, once. Unfortunately my wife set me straight.



Hey, we can't be married to the same woman, can we??


----------



## cmason1957

Dennis Griffith said:


> Hey, we can't be married to the same woman, can we??



Tall natural blonde, really good looking with questionable taste in men?


----------



## hounddawg

cmason1957 said:


> I thought I wasright, once. Unfortunately my wife set me straight.


and i hope she don't let you forget it any to soon
Richard


----------



## Rice_Guy

the last product I worked on had a store target of $2.99 and the rice portion costed out at 29 cents, life hasn’t changed.


winemaker81 said:


> As an illustration, I took Agriculture class in high school. We covered a lot of topics, including farm business management. At that time, the label and the can each cost more than the farmer was paid for the corn. IIRC, the corn was about 10% of the total cost of producing a can of corn.
> This line of discussion has gone way off topic. I posted the picture to bring us back on topic.


but food is my whole world


----------



## Dennis Griffith

cmason1957 said:


> Tall natural blonde, really good looking with questionable taste in men?


Nope, tall read headed english/french woman got stuck with me somehow. Unlucky roll of the dice on her part, I guess.


----------



## hounddawg

Dennis Griffith said:


> Nope, tall read headed english/french woman got stuck with me somehow. Unlucky roll of the dice on her part, I guess.


oh that's so very sad for her,,,,,
Richard


----------



## ibglowin

You can upload video. Here is a 2 min video from an iPhone. Its a .mov file and ~25mb in size. Its even in slo-mo



geek said:


> Ok.
> 
> There’s a “Upload video” button so I thought we can upload one.




View attachment IMG_1558.mov


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> You can upload video. Here is a 2 min video from an iPhone. Its a .mov file and ~25mb in size. Its even in slo-mo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 84820


That’s strange. The app in the browser says .MOV is not supported and my video was even smaller than that one.


----------



## geek




----------



## ibglowin

I uploaded from my laptop (MB Air) using Safari. 



geek said:


> That’s strange. The app in the browser says .MOV is not supported and my video was even smaller than that one.


----------



## ibglowin

This is from my iPhone
View attachment IMG_7228.MOV


----------



## ibglowin

There is a file size limitation. I tried several 10 sec videos from the phone and it tried and choked saying the file size was too large.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> View attachment 84826



That water! 
PS: I think you need to change your location in your profile.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

geek said:


> Spending some time with old college friends from the 80s, nice Prosecco from Costco.
> 
> View attachment 84801
> View attachment 84802


Geek, you forgot to mention this little one with the fluffy tail at the bottom of the picture. Probably feel bad all day now.


----------



## hounddawg

Darrell Hawley said:


> Geek, you forgot to mention this little one with the fluffy tail at the bottom of the picture. Probably feel bad all day now.


you mean that aint the stripper?????????????  
Richard


----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> That's what the IT experts like to call a 'decoy button'.



It IS intuitive, though. (They like that word, too.)


----------



## Rice_Guy

heat wave?



? good facial expression, , , can’t make out what he said



going . . . going . . . gone . . . boy the water is warm compared to the air temp



have wanted to do this on New Year’s Day for the polar bear club, , , ,
, , , maybe next year


----------



## Dennis Griffith

ibglowin said:


> This is from my iPhone
> View attachment 84828



This shows up as an mp4.


----------



## Vic Frohmeyer

vinny said:


> I played around with labels today, more of the effort was on the 'brand' than the label. It looks a little headstoney to me..
> 
> Thoughts
> 
> View attachment 84813


Looks good, nice and clean! If you add a deep red into it somewhere or change the font or logo color to a red, a little contrast may move it away from the "headstoney" genre!


----------



## winemaker81

vinny said:


> I played around with labels today, more of the effort was on the 'brand' than the label. It looks a little headstoney to me
> 
> View attachment 84813


Are you using media with the headstone shape? If not, you're going to have a lot of white on the bottle. I suggest matching the media to the label, and consider cost. The media I was using doubled in price since Oct 2020, so I switched media.

Also consider how the label will look on the bottle. The black label may look very dark on a green bottle full of red wine. It's worth printing a sample and then checking first:







I'm not steering you towards lighter colors -- just cautioning you to experiment first. IMO @Vic Frohmeyer's suggestion of color is a good one. Keep the "branding" the same, but vary the font and color of the wine type. Make a few samples to check the differences.

Important -- with that much black on the background, do not print on an inkjet. It will not come out good. Use a color laser, or have it printed at Staples, Kinko's, or a similar place.


----------



## hounddawg

Rice_Guy said:


> heat wave?
> View attachment 84867
> View attachment 84868
> 
> ? good facial expression, , , can’t make out what he said
> View attachment 84869
> View attachment 84870
> 
> going . . . going . . . gone . . . boy the water is warm compared to the air temp
> View attachment 84871
> View attachment 84872
> 
> have wanted to do this on New Year’s Day for the polar bear club, , , ,
> , , , maybe next year


when them tiny little peas shoot up through your brain, i promise you,,,,, you will know what is said, and aw hell no, NO SHORTS


----------



## sour_grapes

Rice_Guy said:


> heat wave?
> View attachment 84867
> View attachment 84868
> 
> ? good facial expression, , , can’t make out what he said
> View attachment 84869
> View attachment 84870
> 
> going . . . going . . . gone . . . boy the water is warm compared to the air temp
> View attachment 84871
> View attachment 84872
> 
> have wanted to do this on New Year’s Day for the polar bear club, , , ,
> , , , maybe next year



I have done the polar bear plunge in Lake Michigan on Jan. 1 (a few years ago). I always get a laugh, because Jan 1 is one of the busiest days of the year on the beach in Milwaukee!  I have intended to return to do it again, but we are usually travelling on Jan 1, but maybe some year soon!


----------



## vinny

Vic Frohmeyer said:


> Looks good, nice and clean! If you add a deep red into it somewhere or change the font or logo color to a red, a little contrast may move it away from the "headstoney" genre!



It's growing on me. I tweaked it a bit and it works with other background colours. I tried adding red. I like it, but it might work better as an accent to enhance thelabel.

Original



Highlighting the bear ties it together for me. removing capitals from the wine softens it further.






I think it has potential.


----------



## vinny

winemaker81 said:


> Are you using media with the headstone shape? If not, you're going to have a lot of white on the bottle. I suggest matching the media to the label, and consider cost. The media I was using doubled in price since Oct 2020, so I switched media.
> 
> Also consider how the label will look on the bottle. The black label may look very dark on a green bottle full of red wine. It's worth printing a sample and then checking first:
> 
> View attachment 84890
> 
> 
> View attachment 84891
> 
> 
> I'm not steering you towards lighter colors -- just cautioning you to experiment first. IMO @Vic Frohmeyer's suggestion of color is a good one. Keep the "branding" the same, but vary the font and color of the wine type. Make a few samples to check the differences.
> 
> Important -- with that much black on the background, do not print on an inkjet. It will not come out good. Use a color laser, or have it printed at Staples, Kinko's, or a similar place.



I came up with this.



I'm really not too savvy on the design side, so after I got to this point I made the wine label in Avery full print label format, assuming I would buy the printable labels. $20 for 40. It's free to design to print to their precut labels. I'm sharing the printable download.


I like how it plays with other colours and templates, so the design is growing on me.

This is a little more balanced. Simple.



A little progress from the original. Again, more balanced, but I agree, I will likely have to work to get a good print.


----------



## vinny




----------



## Jovimaple

I ended up putting the ABV and also the bottling month and year on mine, in small letters on the bottom.

I love the bearclaw! The colors definitely take away the headstone vibe. Good job!


----------



## Rice_Guy

ice is magical. . . _and then gone_


----------



## BigDaveK

Paw update.
A couple weeks back I posted a paw print in the snow that was almost 5 inches.
Got a couple game cams. These two show up every night between midnight and 6AM, usually about 20 minutes after deer. Big. Shoulder height is approximately 30 in. Looks like one might have a collar. Wolf-dogs are popular around here and we also have some wolf sanctuaries. Whatever they are and wherever they came from they're nocturnal and look well fed.
This is the best pic out of dozens.
And I'm missing some outdoor cats.


----------



## ChuckD

BigDaveK said:


> Paw update.
> A couple weeks back I posted a paw print in the snow that was almost 5 inches.
> Got a couple game cams. These two show up every night between midnight and 6AM, usually about 20 minutes after deer. Big. Shoulder height is approximately 30 in. Looks like one might have a collar. Wolf-dogs are popular around here and we also have some wolf sanctuaries. Whatever they are and wherever they came from they're nocturnal and look well fed.
> This is the best pic out of dozens.
> And I'm missing some outdoor cats.
> 
> 
> View attachment 84918


They look like pretty standard German Shepards to me. Maybe Shepard crosses. Someone needs to keep their pets controlled.


----------



## BigDaveK

ChuckD said:


> They look like pretty standard German Shepards to me. Maybe Shepard crosses. Someone needs to keep their pets controlled.


That was my first thought, too. Hard to tell for sure, though, with night vision pics.
Everyone near me either has an outdoor pen or takes dogs inside because of the coyote problem. They could be from further away.
They do resemble pics of wolf-dogs I've seen. I'm hoping for a better daylight pic.
Ooh, gotta check my skeeter pee. I know a "watched wine doesn't clear" but I can't help myself.


----------



## geek

On the move…


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> On the move…
> 
> View attachment 84923
> View attachment 84924



Looks like you're headed north, with Fire Island in the distance.


----------



## winemaker81

vinny said:


> I came up with this.
> View attachment 84897



I really like this logo!

I suggest you do more with background color. At this time it probably doesn't matter, but when you have a dozen batches in the racks, quickly identifying wines becomes difficult if the labels all look too much alike. I have a page that displays the labels I have a record of:






Bottle Label Progression – Bryan's Wine & Beer Making Site







wine.bkfazekas.com





Skip down to the 2012s and scan through to 2018. In hindsight, the labels have different text but all look alike. Finding things in the racks when you have a dozen batches and anywhere from a few bottles to a few cases of each wine, this can be difficult. I've switched to using a background image, which I fade out using Paint.NET, so each label has common features (winery name, my Grape Warrior logo + tag line OR my son's sword logo), bottling date, ABV), but everything else varies. It makes finding things easier. Plus I like designing labels. 

I also have enough capsule colors for 7 or 8 batches, so in a year each batch gets a different color. I buy in lots of 500 so that it will be quite a while before I run out of a color in the middle of a batch.

Food for thought ....


----------



## vinny

winemaker81 said:


> I really like this logo!
> 
> I suggest you do more with background color. At this time it probably doesn't matter, but when you have a dozen batches in the racks, quickly identifying wines becomes difficult if the labels all look too much alike. I have a page that displays the labels I have a record of:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottle Label Progression – Bryan's Wine & Beer Making Site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wine.bkfazekas.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skip down to the 2012s and scan through to 2018. In hindsight, the labels have different text but all look alike. Finding things in the racks when you have a dozen batches and anywhere from a few bottles to a few cases of each wine, this can be difficult. I've switched to using a background image, which I fade out using Paint.NET, so each label has common features (winery name, my Grape Warrior logo + tag line OR my son's sword logo), bottling date, ABV), but everything else varies. It makes finding things easier. Plus I like designing labels.
> 
> I also have enough capsule colors for 7 or 8 batches, so in a year each batch gets a different color. I buy in lots of 500 so that it will be quite a while before I run out of a color in the middle of a batch.
> 
> Food for thought ....



I thought I jumped into the deep end with winemaking.

After seeing that you have an entire site dedicated to your wines, a chronological record of the labels, all your wines, etc. It is clear I'm not even waste deep strolling around in the shallows.

Cool to see, thanks for sharing that.

I have in mind the same idea for the logo as your grape warrior. I too like playing around with the labels.. I can shrink it and put it in a corner, or under a description of the wine or occasion.. I was planning to cap these batches with heat shrink caps. mostly for the fun of it, but it makes sense to identify the wines as well.

Now that these batches are racked I'm already itching to start another couple.. It will be important to have some variation for sure.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

What wine goes well with creamed possum ?


----------



## winemaker81

FlamingoEmporium said:


> What wine goes well with creamed possum ?


I prefer Pinot Noir, although a heavily oaked Chardonnay can work. Cab Sauv & Merlot are too heavy, as are most Rhones. Other whites are overpowered by the gravy.


----------



## Vic Frohmeyer

vinny said:


> View attachment 84901


These all look great, especially the one above! Winemaker81 has very good point in that the label somewhat has to coordinate with the wine and/or bottle color. I'm terrible at visualizing this stuff, so I print out the label on plain paper and make a "mock up" on a filled bottle. I also pick out a shrink capsule (neck band) color that seems to match and drop it over the top. I leave the work in progress on the kitchen counter and get feedback, then make changes.


----------



## Vic Frohmeyer

winemaker81 said:


> I really like this logo!
> 
> I suggest you do more with background color. At this time it probably doesn't matter, but when you have a dozen batches in the racks, quickly identifying wines becomes difficult if the labels all look too much alike. I have a page that displays the labels I have a record of:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottle Label Progression – Bryan's Wine & Beer Making Site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wine.bkfazekas.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skip down to the 2012s and scan through to 2018. In hindsight, the labels have different text but all look alike. Finding things in the racks when you have a dozen batches and anywhere from a few bottles to a few cases of each wine, this can be difficult. I've switched to using a background image, which I fade out using Paint.NET, so each label has common features (winery name, my Grape Warrior logo + tag line OR my son's sword logo), bottling date, ABV), but everything else varies. It makes finding things easier. Plus I like designing labels.
> 
> I also have enough capsule colors for 7 or 8 batches, so in a year each batch gets a different color. I buy in lots of 500 so that it will be quite a while before I run out of a color in the middle of a batch.
> 
> Food for thought ....


Nice chronologic progression. I've always been a Fred Gwynne fan!


----------



## Boatboy24

FlamingoEmporium said:


> What wine goes well with creamed possum ?
> View attachment 84936



Probably skeeter pee.


----------



## winemaker81

Vic Frohmeyer said:


> Nice chronologic progression. I've always been a Fred Gwynne fan!


Thanks! I made the post to give myself an idea of how things progressed.

Fred Gwynne was a great comedic actor, although his mostly serious role in "My Cousin Vinny", where he verbally sparred with Joe Pesci, was fun!



Vic Frohmeyer said:


> I'm terrible at visualizing this stuff, so I print out the label on plain paper and make a "mock up" on a filled bottle. I also pick out a shrink capsule (neck band) color that seems to match and drop it over the top. I leave the work in progress on the kitchen counter and get feedback, then make changes.


That's a brilliant idea!


----------



## winemaker81

vinny said:


> After seeing that you have an entire site dedicated to your wines, a chronological record of the labels, all your wines, etc. It is clear I'm not even waste deep strolling around in the shallows.


Keep in mind that I have a few years on you, in which I've gotten organized.  



vinny said:


> I have in mind the same idea for the logo as your grape warrior. I too like playing around with the labels.. I can shrink it and put it in a corner, or under a description of the wine or occasion.. I was planning to cap these batches with heat shrink caps. mostly for the fun of it, but it makes sense to identify the wines as well.


I have varied the size of my logo over the years -- having an understanding of graphics programs makes this type of thing easy, without having to have a PhD in graphics design. Make sure you have backups of your materials, and keeping messing with it until it works. I like Paint.NET for most graphics manipulation -- it's free but far from easy -- I have to search for a tutorial whenever I need to do something new.


----------



## winemaker81

Regarding capsules, the colors may not be easily distinguishable, but the intent should be:







Having many colors helps.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Looks like you're headed north, with Fire Island in the distance.



I was heading to JFK.
Then cross country to CA, long day…!!!


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Looks like you're headed north, with Fire Island in the distance.



Wow! Excellent call. I am impressed.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> I was heading to JFK.
> Then cross country to CA, long day…!!!



That's quite a bit of rhyming, oy vey!


----------



## crushday

FlamingoEmporium said:


> What wine goes well with creamed possum ?
> View attachment 84936


Personally, I would exclusively drink the wine. A Cab, Merlot or Syrah would be nice...


----------



## ibglowin

*Activity somewhere in the Bay Area...........*



geek said:


> I was heading to JFK.
> Then cross country to CA, long day…!!!


----------



## vinny

winemaker81 said:


> Keep in mind that I have a few years on you, in which I've gotten organized.



It is a very close tie between the amout of time you have been making wine and how long I have been walkin on 2 feet.

Am I correct in the assumption that you dramatically prefer reds? It looks like that is almost all that is in your racks. Unless, of course, that is the red room.


----------



## winemaker81

vinny said:


> Am I correct in the assumption that you dramatically prefer reds? It looks like that is almost all that is in your racks. Unless, of course, that is the red room.


I drink primarily reds, although the aging time also affects the amounts. Gotta make a lot of red to have some for aging.

In my photos, yellow capsules are metheglin or limoncello (375 ml bottles), and white are white wine or other liqueurs (also 375 ml bottles). Fruit wines vary in capsules color, white for light and red for darker fruits. I have at least a dozen different wines in the cellar, and the colors make it easier.


----------



## BigDaveK

winemaker81 said:


> In my photos, yellow capsules are metheglin or limoncello (375 ml bottles), and white are white wine or other liqueurs (also 375 ml bottles). Fruit wines vary in capsules color, white for light and red for darker fruits. I have at least a dozen different wines in the cellar, and the colors make it easier.


 I like to be organized, too. I'm a couple weeks away from bottling my first wine and I already have multiple colors for color coding. I thought maybe I was being just a wee bit crazy.

Now if I can just stay away from my p-touch label maker! 

Oh, and I love your cellar!


----------



## FlamingoEmporium




----------



## Khristyjeff

FlamingoEmporium said:


> View attachment 84984


Cool. What is it?


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

Khristyjeff said:


> Cool. What is it?


Mango blossoms. it’s going to be a good year if spring doesn’t get too windy. I’ve got 4 different trees blooming right now.


----------



## Khristyjeff

The plants you can grow in South Florida are amazing. Truly a tropical paradise. 



FlamingoEmporium said:


> Mango blossoms. it’s going to be a good year if spring doesn’t get too windy. I’ve got 4 different trees blooming right now.


----------



## geek

Stanford University campus is just beautiful


----------



## Boatboy24

Going back to school, Varis?


----------



## BigDaveK

Paw print update.
As a reminder, this is the paw print:




Just got a daylight game cam photo: 




I'm missing 4 outdoor cats. I'm an animal person but since I don't know what to expect I'm packin' heat.


----------



## Kraffty

We had a fairly rare snow day today, caught this sunlight on the rocks just a bit ago from the patio before it got completely whited out.
Not enough to stick to the ground here at the house though


----------



## gilroyca

geek said:


> Stanford University campus is just beautiful
> 
> View attachment 84994
> View attachment 84995
> View attachment 84996
> View attachment 84997


Go check out the Memorial Church.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## sour_grapes

Is this throwback Wednesday?


----------



## ibglowin

Valley of Dreams. Bisti Badands NW NM.


----------



## Kraffty

Valley of Dreams. Bisti Badands NW NM.

I need to go there, very intense scenery


----------



## ibglowin

There is a reason we have lived in NM for 36 years and not visited Chaco or Bisti. They are out in the middle of nowhere! 3 hours drive one way from our house. 2 hours one way from ABQ, 1 hour from Farmington, NM. There are basically no services or limited services at best so its a day trip where you need to get up at the crack of dawn and get out by sundown. It's HOT in Summer so you need lots of water as well as an early start.

Oh and limited to no cell service at either place!



Kraffty said:


> Valley of Dreams. Bisti Badands NW NM.
> 
> I need to go there, very intense scenery


----------



## ibglowin

Twofer Thursday. "The Lights of Albuquerque"


----------



## ibglowin

And an old (but amazing) song to go with it.........


----------



## geek

This one getting out of San Francisco


----------



## geek

And back to colder temps, ice and snow


----------



## geek

This beauty anxiously waiting for “grandpa”


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> It's HOT in Summer so you need lots of water as well as an early start.


Would a cooler of beer work in place of the water? If so, I'm in...


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> And back to colder temps, ice and snow
> 
> View attachment 85115
> View attachment 85116
> View attachment 85117



It's been a while. Aren't you due for a trip to the DR?


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> It's been a while. Aren't you due for a trip to the DR?



Already planned and ticket bought for March but another business trip back to San Francisco may push it further.


----------



## bstnh1

65° and bare ground two days ago. This morning, 0° and about 6" of this white stuff!


----------



## Old Corker

Being a life long UK fan I was not happy about today game but have to hand it to one Arkansas fan who reached deep to secure home court advantage. Who can spot him?


----------



## Ohio Bob

Old Corker said:


> View attachment 85160
> 
> Being a life long UK fan I was not happy about today game but have to hand it to one Arkansas fan who reached deep to secure home court advantage. Who can spot him?


The moon is out!


----------



## geek

From DR.


----------



## geek

A Hawaian co-worker brought this for me while I was in CA.


----------



## geek

Was sipping many wines at my friend’s house.


----------



## geek




----------



## geek




----------



## ibglowin

Mango's?



geek said:


> From DR.
> 
> View attachment 85183
> View attachment 85184
> View attachment 85185


----------



## ibglowin

Snow from yesterday. Ranchos de Taos, NM


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Mango's?



Si señor ....


----------



## Dennis Griffith

Don't know if any of you have seen Greyhound (movie), but I had the opportunity to have lunch with a fellow named Julian Smith. He made 50 trips across the Atlantic in convoys during WWII, and survived to tell the tale. Very moving to hear him talk about hearing voices in the dark crying out for help, and they couldn't stop to do anything. just thought I'd share the experience.


----------



## geek




----------



## bstnh1

Well ...... the ground was bare yesterday afternoon!


----------



## geek

Same here


----------



## David Violante

Us too…


----------



## sour_grapes

bstnh1 said:


> Well ...... the ground was bare yesterday afternoon!
> View attachment 85585
> 
> 
> View attachment 85586
> 
> 
> View attachment 85587





geek said:


> Same here
> 
> View attachment 85588
> View attachment 85589
> View attachment 85590




Hey..... Do you guys _live together_?


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> Hey..... Do you guys _live together_?


----------



## ibglowin

Taos, NM


----------



## bstnh1




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Darrell Hawley

2.3 inches of snow last night says it's Winter, the 3 geese sticking around tells me it's Spring. 2 more geese off to the side.


----------



## sour_grapes

Darrell Hawley said:


> 2.3 inches of snow last night says it's Winter, the 3 geese sticking around tells me it's Spring. 2 more geese off to the side.
> 
> 
> View attachment 85688



100 miles to your south, we got <1", which has all melted except where it is in the shade.


----------



## sour_grapes

sour_grapes said:


> 100 miles to your south, we got <1", which has all melted except where it is in the shade.



Okay, I have to report/gloat. With a sunny day, our temperatures got into the upper 40s. My DW and I sat outside in the yard and had a beer in the sun. It was on the edge, but VERY WELCOME and enjoyable.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

Only 74° today. Perfect working outdoor weather.


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## ChuckD

i got home from work and it’s a sunny 58F! Cranes and blackbirds are calling and the geese have returned to the pond.

Days like this I feel sorry for you poor bastards suffering through eternal sunshine and warmth () . You don’t get to experience the joy of seeing that first hint of spring. Of course Ma Nature will probably hit us upside the head with more snow before the weeks out but I’ll enjoy it while I can


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

ChuckD said:


> Days like this I feel sorry for you poor bastards suffering through eternal sunshine and warmth () . You don’t get to experience the joy of seeing that first hint of spring.



i don’t really miss mud season.


----------



## ChuckD

FlamingoEmporium said:


> i don’t really miss mud season.   View attachment 85792


How did you get a picture of my driveway?


----------



## Sage

I was working on the excavator today and took a photo of it undressed

Thought most people have never seen the complicated innerds .


----------



## sour_grapes

ChuckD said:


> i got home from work and it’s a sunny 58F! Cranes and blackbirds are calling and the geese have returned to the pond.
> 
> Days like this I feel sorry for you poor bastards suffering through eternal sunshine and warmth () . You don’t get to experience the joy of seeing that first hint of spring. Of course Ma Nature will probably hit us upside the head with more snow before the weeks out but I’ll enjoy it while I can



YES! Exactly on all counts. This was my day today, which was better than a sharp stick in the eye:




By the way, that was from a biergarten that is open all winter. This is how we roll in Wisconsin for biergartens in the winter:


----------



## Dennis Griffith

sour_grapes said:


> YES! Exactly on all counts. This was my day today, which was better than a sharp stick in the eye:
> 
> View attachment 85797
> 
> 
> By the way, that was from a biergarten that is open all winter. This is how we roll in Wisconsin for biergartens in the winter:
> 
> View attachment 85798


Looks like something I'd drink.


----------



## crushday

I bottled the Riesling this week...89 bottles.


----------



## ibglowin

Lots of movies are filmed in NM these days but this one is being filmed here in LA and is packed with A list talent. "Oppenheimer" will open in July of 2023 directed by Christopher Nolan (Batman, Interstellar, Dunkirk). Staring Cillian Murphy and Matt Damon as Oppie and Leslie Groves.

Full cast here: Oppenheimer (2023) - IMDb


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Lots of movies are filmed in NM these days but this one is being filmed here in LA and is packed with A list talent. "Oppenheimer" will open in July of 2023 directed by Christopher Nolan (Batman, Interstellar, Dunkirk). Staring Cillian Murphy and Matt Damon as Oppie and Leslie Groves.
> 
> Full cast here: Oppenheimer (2023) - IMDb
> 
> View attachment 85816



If it were 15 years ago, I would say that movie will be the bomb!


----------



## ibglowin

Good thing you retired as the official WMT Punster then!



sour_grapes said:


> If it were 15 years ago, I would say that movie will be the bomb!


----------



## geek

While at a supercharger stop in NC, grabbed a wine bottle you don’t get to see up north. Muscadine.


----------



## geek

Many Tesla superchargers right at the Wawa gas stations in VA.


----------



## mainshipfred

crushday said:


> I bottled the Riesling this week...89 bottles.
> 
> 
> View attachment 85803
> 
> 
> View attachment 85804



Did you make it sweet or dry?


----------



## crushday

mainshipfred said:


> Did you make it sweet or dry?


Not too sweet at 1.009


----------



## ibglowin

So just "where in the world" is Varis?

VA??

NC??

DR??



geek said:


> Many Tesla superchargers right at the Wawa gas stations in VA.View attachment 85834


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> So just "where in the world" is Varis?
> 
> VA??
> 
> NC??
> 
> DR??



Drove to SC to o attend a wedding this Saturday.
I’ve driven to FL a couple times before having my Tesla and always said that’s be the last time I take such a long tiring trip.

This time, it is the farthest I’ve driven this Tesla and what a big difference using autopilot..!!!

Not to brag, we’ll maybe a tiny bit….but just got to SC, left CT early this morning, and feel very relaxed  

Autopilot makes a long trip very easy peasy


----------



## geek

Forgot to say @ibglowin that the DR is Wednesday 
Daughter’s 21 birthday on Thursday and I cannot miss it.


----------



## ibglowin

Lake Abiquiu, NM


----------



## ibglowin

Both our Honda's have auto pilot.........

For 30 secs a pop! LOL

Did you make the trip to SC in one day or two?





geek said:


> Drove to SC to o attend a wedding this Saturday.
> I’ve driven to FL a couple times before having my Tesla and always said that’s be the last time I take such a long tiring trip.
> 
> This time, it is the farthest I’ve driven this Tesla and what a big difference using autopilot..!!!
> 
> Not to brag, we’ll maybe a tiny bit….but just got to SC, left CT early this morning, and feel very relaxed
> 
> Autopilot makes a long trip very easy peasy


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Both our Honda's have auto pilot.........
> 
> For 30 secs a pop! LOL
> 
> Did you make the trip to SC in one day or two?



One day, it is just like 700 miles or so, left CT early AM.


----------



## geek

Magnolia Plantation in SC.

Very old homes used by the slaves back then, so much history!!


----------



## geek




----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> One day, it is just like 700 miles or so, left CT early AM.


Oh, only 700 miles...my butt hurts just thinking about it (no, my brains don't reside down there).


----------



## geek




----------



## Rocky

ibglowin said:


> Lots of movies are filmed in NM these days but this one is being filmed here in LA and is packed with A list talent. "Oppenheimer" will open in July of 2023 directed by Christopher Nolan (Batman, Interstellar, Dunkirk). Staring Cillian Murphy and Matt Damon as Oppie and Leslie Groves.
> 
> Full cast here: Oppenheimer (2023) - IMDb
> 
> View attachment 85816


Matt Damon is going to have to gain a ton of weight to be a convincing Groves.


----------



## ceeaton

Spring is starting to spring 'round these parts, so took an image of a newly opened magnolia flower. We have a chance of T-storms tonight, don't see any real close on radar, but just in case I took the picture.


----------



## geek




----------



## geek

On the move, again


----------



## geek

Morning from “down under”


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Morning from “down under”
> 
> View attachment 86034



Grrr! 48 and rainy here.  Enjoy!


----------



## geek

I brought some toys with me to sip tomorrow.
Let’s see how the Don Julio goes….


----------



## Boatboy24

Prime brisket is now cheaper than gas.


----------



## geek




----------



## geek

Getting some coconuts on the street, we’ll from a vendor.
4 went down.


----------



## winemaker81

geek said:


> Getting some coconuts on the street, we’ll from a vendor.


Collecting to make wine?


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

geek said:


> Getting some coconuts on the street, we’ll from a vendor.
> 4 went down.View attachment 86155


Too much coconut water will make you have to sit on the toilet


----------



## geek

I always drink lots of coconut water in one sit, never an issue, makes me pee for sure


----------



## geek

At Juan Dolio beach, south of DR


----------



## Jovimaple

It's a beautiful day in New Mexico! (Especially since it's 77 and sunny while we heard it's a "real feel" of -1 F back home in Minnesnowta today.)


----------



## Jan

geek said:


> Getting some coconuts on the street, we’ll from a vendor.
> 4 went down.View attachment 86155


Where is this?


----------



## geek

Jan said:


> Where is this?


Santo Domingo.


----------



## geek

Morning….


----------



## geek

Breakfast Dominican style.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

Boatboy24 said:


> Prime brisket is now cheaper than gas.
> 
> View attachment 86102
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Eat eggs, they're cheaper. Ready for Easter.


----------



## crushday

2021 Chardonnay from Chehalem Hills, Willamette Valley.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Breakfast Dominican style.
> 
> View attachment 86168



I'll take it!


----------



## geek




----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> View attachment 86180
> View attachment 86181



I can't believe someone vandalized the Washington Monument!


----------



## winemaker81

Pre-dawn at North Myrtle Beach





same location, 20 minutes later


----------



## ibglowin

Cherry blossoms at the quad UW Seattle.


----------



## Boatboy24

winemaker81 said:


> Pre-dawn at North Myrtle Beach
> 
> View attachment 86189
> 
> 
> 
> same location, 20 minutes later
> 
> View attachment 86190



No lines in the water?


----------



## winemaker81

Boatboy24 said:


> No lines in the water?


Too early. No one other than me was crazy enough to be up that early.


----------



## geek




----------



## bstnh1

geek said:


> Breakfast Dominican style.
> 
> View attachment 86168


You lead such a rough life! Must be tough!


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Cherry blossoms at the quad UW Seattle.
> 
> View attachment 86191



Simply BEAUTIFUL...!!!!


----------



## crushday

ibglowin said:


> Cherry blossoms at the quad UW Seattle.
> 
> View attachment 86191


I see you didn't take the image, but are you in Seattle?


----------



## ibglowin

Not at the moment. Mrs IB was born/raised in Kent and graduated from U Dub. We get back every few years to visit family and occasionally make a pilgrimage to Woodinville or WW



crushday said:


> I see you didn't take the image, but are you in Seattle?


----------



## Darrell Hawley

It would be nice to go out and have a cup of coffee, but only 23 degrees.
About an hour later , had 8 bald eagles on the ice, bunch of geese, a hundred ducks on the water 
and assorted sea birds.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

Darrell Hawley said:


> It would be nice to go out and have a cup of coffee, but only 23 degrees.
> About an hour later , had 8 bald eagles on the ice, bunch of geese, a hundred ducks on the water
> and assorted sea birds.
> View attachment 86244


That is beautiful !

Sat on the front screen porch sipping coffee. 66° I think. It was foggy so no sunrise
1 Rabbit, couple of white ibis eating grubs out of lawn. And a bunch of starlings entertaining the cats. Except for temperature yours sounds more interesting


----------



## FlamingoEmporium




----------



## ibglowin

Adelaida Vineyards, Paso Robles........


----------



## Jovimaple

KC playing Oakland, Hohokam Park, Mesa


----------



## geek

Riu Republica resort, Punta Cana.


----------



## Old Corker

geek said:


> View attachment 86153


Kinda what passes as modern country music.


----------



## geek




----------



## ibglowin

Old Man Winter.........


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

Here is the beginning of the 2022 passion fruit crop !


----------



## geek

FlamingoEmporium said:


> Here is the beginning of the 2022 passion fruit crop !
> View attachment 86420



Passion fruit is one of my favs, plenty here in the DR and the juice is so good.


----------



## geek

Big art frame


----------



## BigDaveK

Finally. Been meaning to get some under photos of the kittens.


----------



## bstnh1

Easter's coming. Get ready!!


----------



## geek

The papaya and pineapple….amazing!!
Colorful, sweet and flavorful, all the taste one can expect from these fruits in the tropical.

The guava is the one I like, so good!


----------



## tmcfadden932

An early eastern varietal Himrod, from upstate New York. Blooms early and bares fruit about the Forth of July here in the Central Valley of California.
.


----------



## jswordy

What a great day! Set up some Bordeaux and Blackberry for a friend's annual spring fling, complete with annual swim in the lake, at his private game preserve.


----------



## BigDaveK

I can't wait to start working in the yard again. This is one of my outdoor guard cats from last year.


----------



## cmason1957

That photo would make a very nice label picture.


----------



## geek




----------



## geek

Thousands and thousands of acres, sugar cane plantation owned by the Gulf and Western back in the old days.

This area on the east has one of the largest plantations of sugar cane in the DR. They produce tons of sugar yearly for exportation.


----------



## ceeaton

Got my chore done (replacing a blind in the kitchen). Settled in to finally plant my tomato and pepper seeds for the garden (and the neighbor(s) garden(s)). Little late but I don't like planting till at least the middle of May around here. End of May usually produces more produce.


----------



## jswordy

ceeaton said:


> Got my chore done (replacing a blind in the kitchen). Settled in to finally plant my tomato and pepper seeds for the garden (and the neighbor(s) garden(s)). Little late but I don't like planting till at least the middle of May around here. End of May usually produces more produce.
> 
> View attachment 86525




You are wise. Here is it after 4/15. Walmart et al have a huge scam going every spring. They entice peeps with veggie plants at the first sign of warmth, knowing they will sell those same folks those same plants again after the coming frosts.


----------



## jswordy

FlamingoEmporium said:


> Here is the beginning of the 2022 passion fruit crop !
> View attachment 86420



Those things grow wild in my pastures.


----------



## Boatboy24

BigDaveK said:


> I can't wait to start working in the yard again. This is one of my outdoor guard cats from last year.
> 
> View attachment 86509



You can come work in my yard while you wait.


----------



## geek




----------



## vinny

BigDaveK said:


> I can't wait to start working in the yard again. This is one of my outdoor guard cats from last year.
> 
> View attachment 86509



Beauty pic. 

I have been building my property for 11 years. The business takes the majority of the focus. This year we finally got the house done and decided to rip up all the lawn area and tweak the drainage away from the house. Everything is functioning/draining beautifully, but it sure is nice to see an established property. I have acres of untouched forest, and acres of gravel. Shrubberies! That's what I need.. A little softening around the edges.

The deer finally got into the garden last year. We pulled all but the beets and the next morning they were all on the ground with a bite taken from each. The following week they finished the harvest. This year is going to be landscaping, deer fencing, a few more covered areas for business and firewood, and likely more deck space, but I did use your picture to demonstrate a feeling I would like our efforts to bring.

cheers!


----------



## Jovimaple

Pike’s Peak from I-25 going through Colorado Springs about 12 hours and lots of miles ago


----------



## bstnh1

vinny said:


> Beauty pic.
> 
> I have been building my property for 11 years. The business takes the majority of the focus. This year we finally got the house done and decided to rip up all the lawn area and tweak the drainage away from the house. Everything is functioning/draining beautifully, but it sure is nice to see an established property. I have acres of untouched forest, and acres of gravel. Shrubberies! That's what I need.. A little softening around the edges.
> 
> The deer finally got into the garden last year. We pulled all but the beets and the next morning they were all on the ground with a bite taken from each. The following week they finished the harvest. This year is going to be landscaping, deer fencing, a few more covered areas for business and firewood, and likely more deck space, but I did use your picture to demonstrate a feeling I would like our efforts to bring.
> 
> cheers!


The deer ravaged the shrubs in our yard this winter. I'm in the process of putting up some fencing around the small garden we have because I know if I don't I'll be wasting my time planting anything.


----------



## bstnh1

ceeaton said:


> Got my chore done (replacing a blind in the kitchen). Settled in to finally plant my tomato and pepper seeds for the garden (and the neighbor(s) garden(s)). Little late but I don't like planting till at least the middle of May around here. End of May usually produces more produce.
> 
> View attachment 86525


Got mine started a couple of weeks early this year for a change on 3/18. I usually put the tomatoes and peppers in the garden about June 1 unless we get some really warm weather in the latter part of May.


----------



## BigDaveK

vinny said:


> Beauty pic.
> 
> I have been building my property for 11 years. The business takes the majority of the focus. This year we finally got the house done and decided to rip up all the lawn area and tweak the drainage away from the house. Everything is functioning/draining beautifully, but it sure is nice to see an established property. I have acres of untouched forest, and acres of gravel. Shrubberies! That's what I need.. A little softening around the edges.


Thanks.
Gardeners know something about patience, that's for sure.
My neighbor and I both have about 7 acres. He has all grass. He lives to cut grass. I had about half grass 15 years ago but have been slowly getting rid of it. Two years ago I started my biggest project. I got rid of the grass near the house - about 1/3 acre - and put in a flower garden. I divide and transplant so most of the plants came from other parts of the property.




Working on other parts now. Last year I propagated corkscrew willow. In the house I have some mimosas I started from seed.

Deer haven't been a problem. I discovered Liquid Fence years ago and it works really well. My main problem is my outdoor cats.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

bstnh1 said:


> The deer ravaged the shrubs in our yard this winter. I'm in the process of putting up some fencing around the small garden we have because I know if I don't I'll be wasting my time planting anything.


venison stew, venison chops


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

bstnh1 said:


> Got mine started a couple of weeks early this year for a change on 3/18. I usually put the tomatoes and peppers in the garden about June 1 unless we get some really warm weather in the latter part of May.
> View attachment 86540


up north I always put one or 2 out early as a sacrifice to the frost god


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

BigDaveK said:


> My neighbor and I both have about 7 acres. He has all grass.


unfortunately being in the city I only have 1/2 acre. If it doesn’t have fruit or flowers it doesn’t go in my yard.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

bstnh1 said:


> Easter's coming. Get ready!!
> 
> View attachment 86454


Bought 3 dozen eggs last week for 48 cents/dozen, on Saturday they were $1.28.


----------



## bstnh1

Darrell Hawley said:


> Bought 3 dozen eggs last week for 48 cents/dozen, on Saturday they were $1.28.


As high as $3.50 - $3.99 a dozen here! Apparently chickens are being paid more these days!  Haven't seen 48 cents a dozen in years!


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

Darrell Hawley said:


> Bought 3 dozen eggs last week for 48 cents/dozen, on Saturday they were $1.28.


You must be shopping at Aldis


----------



## BigDaveK

FlamingoEmporium said:


> unfortunately being in the city I only have 1/2 acre. If it doesn’t have fruit or flowers it doesn’t go in my yard.


That's one great advantage of living in the country. If I tried to find 7 acres with a 3/4 acre pond near the big city it would cost stupid money and I couldn't afford it. My brother pays more in real estate taxes for his 1/4 acre lot than I do.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

FlamingoEmporium said:


> You must be shopping at Aldis


Yup, we usually pick up a few things from Aldi's that cheaper than the other 4-5 stores we go to.


----------



## BigDaveK

Darrell Hawley said:


> Bought 3 dozen eggs last week for 48 cents/dozen, on Saturday they were $1.28.


I read something about bird flu and culling 12 million birds. I just paid $1.65 and thought that was a lot. I always get a chuckle grocery shopping - I wonder how much they'll cost next week!


----------



## vinny

BigDaveK said:


> Two years ago I started my biggest project. I got rid of the grass near the house - about 1/3 acre - and put in a flower garden. I divide and transplant so most of the plants came from other parts of the property.



I'd like to put up a nice fence around the garden. Probably about a 1/2 acre total and do something like you have done. Some paths, bird baths, a variety of plants.

Does it just come naturally or do have sources for ideas?

I suppose it would help to have some established areas. I literally walked into the forest and picked a spot. There are birch trees, poplar, spruce and willow, grasses, indian paint brush, fire weed, thistle and all the fun invasive species, but nothing lush or overly attractive to work with. 

I think this is going to be the hardest part of the property. Finding out what will survive the winters, how to mix things in. What to plant near the house for accents, and what to keep farther away.

I'm going to have to search out some pictures to steal ideas from, I guess.


----------



## vinny

bstnh1 said:


> The deer ravaged the shrubs in our yard this winter. I'm in the process of putting up some fencing around the small garden we have because I know if I don't I'll be wasting my time planting anything.



I got lucky for 10 years. We have been saying we need to put a fence around the garden this year since we started growing, but have avoided it because of aesthetics. Now that they think they found the finest eatery around, there's no getting around it.

I went out in august and canned about 5-6 jars with the biggest beets at the time so they didn't completely skunk us. 

We left some carrots in the ground for seed and those disappeared as well. There's now a trail through the garden to the bird feeder. I just have to figure out a design that will be effective and attractive.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium




----------



## vinny

BigDaveK said:


> That's one great advantage of living in the country. My brother pays more in real estate taxes for his 1/4 acre lot than I do.



Exactly, I paid less for 160 acres than my inlaws paid for a city lot. If they leaned out the window towards their neighbor they could likely high five, so they keep the curtains drawn for privacy.

They seem to like it, but I enjoy the trees.


----------



## BigDaveK

vinny said:


> I'd like to put up a nice fence around the garden. Probably about a 1/2 acre total and do something like you have done. Some paths, bird baths, a variety of plants.
> 
> Does it just come naturally or do have sources for ideas?
> 
> I suppose it would help to have some established areas. I literally walked into the forest and picked a spot. There are birch trees, poplar, spruce and willow, grasses, indian paint brush, fire weed, thistle and all the fun invasive species, but nothing lush or overly attractive to work with.
> 
> I think this is going to be the hardest part of the property. Finding out what will survive the winters, how to mix things in. What to plant near the house for accents, and what to keep farther away.
> 
> I'm going to have to search out some pictures to steal ideas from, I guess.



If you're going to put effort into a garden you need to protect it. Doesn't have to be fancy or expensive. Remember, you're not running a food pantry for the local wildlife.

I'm cheap and a pack-rat so most of my ideas come from looking at what I have and wondering what I can do with it.

Gardening is definitely a long term project and there certainly is some trial and error. Keep in mind everything can be moved. I do it ALL the time. Some plants are sensitive to moving so their relocation happens during dormancy. And many plants benefit from division - and it saves money.

Willows are super easy to propagate. Indian paint brush and fire weed are pretty and I wish I had some. And thistle - doesn't Keller have a recipe for thistle wine?


----------



## BigDaveK

vinny said:


> Exactly, I paid less for 160 acres than my inlaws paid for a city lot. If they leaned out the window towards their neighbor they could likely high five, so they keep the curtains drawn for privacy.
> 
> They seem to like it, but I enjoy the trees.


I'm with you, give me trees!

I don't have curtains or blinds on any window and I love it. And if I ever see a face at a window I won't be reaching for the phone.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

BigDaveK said:


> - doesn't Keller have a recipe for thistle wine?


I’ve eaten burdock root. Best when one year old and tender.


----------



## bstnh1

vinny said:


> Exactly, I paid less for 160 acres than my inlaws paid for a city lot. If they leaned out the window towards their neighbor they could likely high five, so they keep the curtains drawn for privacy.
> 
> They seem to like it, but I enjoy the trees.


I've always preferred trees over neighbors!


----------



## vinny

bstnh1 said:


> I've always preferred trees over neighbors!



Who needs fences?


----------



## sour_grapes

bstnh1 said:


> I've always preferred trees over neighbors!



The trees would like to have a word....


----------



## winemaker81

vinny said:


> Exactly, I paid less for 160 acres than my inlaws paid for a city lot. If they leaned out the window towards their neighbor they could likely high five, so they keep the curtains drawn for privacy.


Locally, some plots are so small that folks can have an affair with a neighbor without either leaving their house!


----------



## jswordy

Mars rover for the University Rover Challenge built by the members of a student club. They got to the finals, too, and will compete in Utah in May. Officially, it's the ASTRA Rover, but they nicknamed it "Clucky."  







I'm pretty geeked about it.








Space Hardware Club team’s robotic rover on its way to summertime competition in Utah


After two years of work, a four-function robotic rover developed for use on Mars by a 21-person Space Hardware Club (SHC) team at UAH, will be in summer competition at the University Rover Challenge (URC) finals in the desert of southern Utah.




www.uah.edu


----------



## BigDaveK

Seems like every year I have to make a pergola. Three so far. Wood is stupid pricey so I may not make one this year.


----------



## Khristyjeff

BigDaveK said:


> Seems like every year I have to make a pergola. Three so far. Wood is stupid pricey so I may not make one this year.
> 
> 
> View attachment 86722


That looks nice. Maybe with wood prices so high, try collecting branches and make a "natural" one. They can look very nice in your setting. Just a thought.


----------



## BigDaveK

Khristyjeff said:


> That looks nice. Maybe with wood prices so high, try collecting branches and make a "natural" one. They can look very nice in your setting. Just a thought.


It's a good idea. I've seen pictures of beautiful and amazing things made with branches. Unfortunately I heat with wood which means cutting, splitting, stacking. There comes a time each year when I'm sick of wood.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium




----------



## FlamingoEmporium

Khristyjeff said:


> That looks nice. Maybe with wood prices so high, try collecting branches and make a "natural" one. They can look very nice in your setting. Just a thought.


My Daughter say I have to make one of these for her when I go up to NY this year


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

BigDaveK said:


> Seems like every year I have to make a pergola. Three so far. Wood is stupid pricey so I may not make one this year.
> 
> 
> View attachment 86722


Beautiful Yard. Looks like a jungle.


----------



## BigDaveK

FlamingoEmporium said:


> Beautiful Yard. Looks like a jungle.


Almost like wine making. I have a nice yard and it's only taken 15 years.

Spring is my hell season. I have a small window to work on new projects. One day I'm fine, the next day Mother Nature HAS made a jungle and I have to regroup and retreat.


----------



## Khristyjeff

FlamingoEmporium said:


> My Daughter say I have to make one of these for her when I go up to NY this year


Very Nice. Do it ! ( I say as I have about 7 projects waiting to be started).


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

Khristyjeff said:


> Very Nice. Do it ! ( I say as I have about 7 projects waiting to be started).


Last year I had to put together one of those small “kit” greenhouses for her. 
nightmare ! Took all day, snapped the toe thong on one of my flip flops, ( no worries I always pack a spare pair when traveling) and took about 4 beers.

we did get rewarded


----------



## ceeaton

My wife found an old picture today, it made me feel pretty old. My youngest daughter, whom my wife is holding, was maybe 1 1/2 when this picture was taken. She's now 14 going on 15. My oldest son is in the Air Force and making more money than I do a year. Time does fly...

And I wish my beard was that nice and dark still, lol.




Sorry for the crappy image, but it was free and done by our church, had to use a bunch of blur to get rid of the morié pattern the scan produced.


----------



## winemaker81

ceeaton said:


> And I wish my beard was that nice and dark still, lol.


My facial hair is blond. White is as blond as it gets, right?


----------



## ceeaton

I'll go with that blonde take. I notice that there must be someone that comes into the barber every time before I do since there is so much grey hair on the floor when he gets done cutting my hair, I wish they cleaned it up between cuttings, lol.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

ceeaton said:


> I'll go with that blonde take. I notice that there must be someone that comes into the barber every time before I do since there is so much grey hair on the floor when he gets done cutting my hair, I wish they cleaned it up between cuttings, lol.


 I dont even have enough to GO to a barber.


----------



## mikewatkins727

FlamingoEmporium said:


> I dont even have enough to GO to a barber.


I'm getting there, @FlamingoEmporium


----------



## Rocky

BigDaveK said:


> Seems like every year I have to make a pergola. Three so far. Wood is stupid pricey so I may not make one this year.
> 
> 
> View attachment 86722


Love the cat on top of the pergola, taking time out for a bath!


----------



## bstnh1

ceeaton said:


> My wife found an old picture today, it made me feel pretty old. My youngest daughter, whom my wife is holding, was maybe 1 1/2 when this picture was taken. She's now 14 going on 15. My oldest son is in the Air Force and making more money than I do a year. Time does fly...
> 
> And I wish my beard was that nice and dark still, lol.
> 
> View attachment 86760
> 
> 
> Sorry for the crappy image, but it was free and done by our church, had to use a bunch of blur to get rid of the morié pattern the scan produced.



This is one of my nephews who in real life looks amazingly like you in the early photo.


----------



## bstnh1




----------



## ibglowin

Black Mesa Sunrise


----------



## bstnh1

Safety First! Notice how he covers the 5 gallon pails with a trash bag.


----------



## winemaker81

bstnh1 said:


> Safety First! Notice how he covers the 5 gallon pails with a trash bag.
> 
> View attachment 86986


Ron White was talking about this guy .....


----------



## Darrell Hawley

bstnh1 said:


> Safety First! Notice how he covers the 5 gallon pails with a trash bag.
> 
> View attachment 86986


Actually, this guy is probably making it look like he is filling them up. But in reality,
he punctured the other people's gas tanks while they were inside.


----------



## ibglowin

Lake Abiquiu, NM Sunset


----------



## winemaker81

These and dogwoods bloom for such a short amount of time.


----------



## ibglowin

About the one and ONLY thing I liked when I lived in Houston, TX a long time ago......



winemaker81 said:


> These and dogwoods bloom for such a short amount of time.
> 
> View attachment 87014


----------



## ibglowin

Canyonlands of Utah. Actually did not one but two mountain bike tours with a group of about 10 back in the mid 90's I would say. We had a blast as we had enough people and two pickups that we could pack enough food and "beverage" for 3-4 days and not have to carry any of it on us. If you got tired you could drive one of the pickups for awhile. At night we took turns cooking dinner for the tribe. Burned a lot of calories on those trips. We averaged about 20-30 miles a day making a big loop back to the headquarters. Bathtime was a dip in the Green river at night. Pics below or it never happed right?


----------



## Darrell Hawley

I guess I don't have to worry about the ice anymore. SW winds pushing all the water out of the bay.
If you get a NE wind, you get water splashing onto the grass. So no one here can keep a boat by the dock.
Marina 2 miles down the road. You also need the "heavy duty" dock. Some people try a wooden dock, but it
ends up in pieces on my rocks.






Actually hoping a few walleyes would be stuck in the smaller pools.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

And who needs DoorDash when Sunday dinner walks up to your back door.


----------



## Sage

winemaker81 said:


> Ron White was talking about this guy .....


----------



## Sage

See anything wrong with this photo???

It's 11am 4\14\22. Ain't supposed to be 18" of snow in April..... ...




The 125++ year old pine in "Old Pine Vineyard".


----------



## ibglowin

These days you take any moisture you can get in the West! 



Sage said:


> See anything wrong with this photo???
> 
> It's 11am 4\14\22. Ain't supposed to be 18" of snow in April..... ...
> 
> View attachment 87052
> 
> 
> The 125++ year old pine in "Old Pine Vineyard".


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Burned a lot of calories on those trips.


#1 - showoff!
#2 - I bet you don't burn as many calories these days, lol.
#3 - where is the beer gut?


----------



## ibglowin

There was no beer gut in those days. I was like ~37 I think in that pic and I was still Triathlon training 6 days a week. And no I most definitely do NOT burn as many calories these days! LOL



ceeaton said:


> #1 - showoff!
> #2 - I bet you don't burn as many calories these days, lol.
> #3 - where is the beer gut?


----------



## jswordy

Celebrating the 30-year anniversary of the Propulsion Research Center at The University of Alabama in Huntsville last night.


----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


> Celebrating the 30-year anniversary of the Propulsion Research Center at The University of Alabama in Huntsville last night.
> 
> View attachment 87062



But, what was in your glass?


----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> But, what was in your glass?



It was a pretty decent wine, as these things go. But forgettable.

UNDER EDIT: I enlarged the pic until I got the name. Here you go... I think they overstate things (SHOCKING!)... but it was a better wine than average for these events. It turned out one of the profs at our table was formerly a wine server at a CA restaurant, so he went around the table with the bottle and poured. That kind of night. 









Jax Y3 Cabernet Sauvignon 2019Default Title


Our latest staff favorite find? This Jax Y3 Cabernet Sauvignon, of course. It's an unheard of price for a Napa Cab, especially one this good. It's perfect for everything from Tuesday night spaghetti and meatballs to Saturday night steak. Try it with Mom's meatloaf and onion gravy, or grilled...




www.wiredforwine.com


----------



## ibglowin

At least it appears to be a real winery and not a Faux winery (aka Total Wine).



https://jaxvineyards.com/san-francisco-tasting-room/






jswordy said:


> It was a pretty decent wine, as these things go. But forgettable.
> 
> UNDER EDIT: I enlarged the pic until I got the name. Here you go... I think they overstate things (SHOCKING!)... but it was a better wine than average for these events.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax Y3 Cabernet Sauvignon 2019Default Title
> 
> 
> Our latest staff favorite find? This Jax Y3 Cabernet Sauvignon, of course. It's an unheard of price for a Napa Cab, especially one this good. It's perfect for everything from Tuesday night spaghetti and meatballs to Saturday night steak. Try it with Mom's meatloaf and onion gravy, or grilled...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wiredforwine.com


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> At least it appears to be a real winery and not a Faux winery (aka Total Wine).
> 
> 
> 
> https://jaxvineyards.com/san-francisco-tasting-room/



Yes, and they had it available at the social that preceded the dinner, too. I told the bartender on first sip that it was a cut above the wines I have been served at these events before. I have another event coming up in mid-May and was hoping the input would improve things, lol! I would faint and fall back if they would serve a 90-pointer, which they easily could do at the same retail price, though I am sure Sodexo gets a huge break on the volumes it must buy. Everything was really good. No rubber chicken. Instead a fork-tender roast beef and also grilled salmon (excellent), with heirloom carrots, green beans, new potatoes and salad. The meal was also above average, but then Blue Origin was helping foot the bill.


----------



## ibglowin

They could do that easily if they just look...... The H3 Cab is back! Usually only $12 on many wine aisles.......






jswordy said:


> I would faint and fall back if they would serve a 90-pointer, which they easily could do at the same retail price,


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> They could do that easily if they just look...... The H3 Cab is back! Usually only $12 on many wine aisles.......
> View attachment 87065



Oh yeah, if we wanted to list them there are lots. They could serve a genuine Bordeaux in the 90-93 point range, too, or an Australian shiraz of 90-95 points. I am not a big cabernet fan. I think the biggest factor in what they serve is the deal they get, lol. The Y3 lowball retail is $15.95, and if Sodexo is buying 50 cases or so, it is likely much lower than that.


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> #1 - showoff!
> #2 - I bet you don't burn as many calories these days, lol.
> #3 - where is the beer gut?





ibglowin said:


> There was no beer gut in those days. I was like ~37 I think in that pic and I was still Triathlon training 6 days a week. And no I most definitely do NOT burn as many calories these days! LOL



To be fair, that was long enough ago that the canyon wasn't as deep as it is now!


----------



## jswordy

When your lunch is being cooked by combustion engineers... from the The University of Alabama in Huntsville's Propulsion Research Center 30th Anniversary Picnic today. Fun!







Ohhh-Kayy, two days of this! Back to the diet, lol.


----------



## geek




----------



## geek

Was just checking wine prices at a local supermarket in the DR.
Exchange rate is about 55 to a dollar.


----------



## geek

This is a tradition all over the DR, every single household makes this. “Habichuelas con dulce”.
A tradición for Holy Week 100%.

Yep, a dessert for sure but in large quantities 
Made with red beans, sugar, raisins, a bit of sweet potatoes, condensed milk, evaporated milk, cinnamon and maybe other stuff  

Small sweet crackers on top. I like it!!


----------



## ibglowin

El Santuario de Chimayo. The Nuevo Mexico version of Mecca.


----------



## Kraffty

First extended drive into the valley on a forest road that runs 20 miles of fairly decent trail. It did have a good climb of maybe 1000 feet and fall back to the river. My newest neighbor snapped this as we stopped to scout a camp site he liked. He's a fellow So Cal. ex Pat from San Diego (majority of this neighborhood are from Ca.) No scratches but lots of dust on the jeep.


----------



## geek

Hato Mayor, DR.


----------



## Kraffty

Upgraded my patio bar area today. Added the bumper bar and grill that originally came on my jeep. I'm thinking of having a custom sign made - "Kraffty's Jeep Bar & Grill" to hang over it. I'm also thinking maybe scuffing it up to let it rust, might make it look better. I'll also be looking for a vintage AZ plate to hang instead or the current one.


----------



## ibglowin

Did you quit work? Get fired? Win the Lotto? LOL



geek said:


> Hato Mayor, DR.


----------



## ibglowin

Eye of the dragon
Arches National Park, Utah 
Photography: Evan Gerstung


----------



## ibglowin

Long Shadows tasting room. Walla Walla, WA.


----------



## Sage

I'm 30 miles from Walla Walla. There's over 130 wineries there now. Never been to that one and not sure where it is.


----------



## ibglowin

Off Frenchtown Rd and I-12 kinda in the middle of nowhere and wheat fields.

Amazing wines with 9 winemakers coming together and crafting a different one that they basically specialize in.









Award-Winning Washington Wines


Washington wine visionary Allen Shoup wanted to create a group of ultra-premium wines, each with an exceptional winemaker. The result is Long Shadows.




longshadows.com








Sage said:


> I'm 30 miles from Walla Walla. There's over 130 wineries there now. Never been to that one and not sure where it is.


----------



## Sage

Yes, I've seen it. It's on the opposite side of Walla Walla I'm on and don't normally go there. Usually going by on the way to?? I'll have to go for a taste.


----------



## jswordy

Sage said:


> Yes, I've seen it. It's on the opposite side of Walla Walla I'm on and don't normally go there. Usually going by on the way to?? I'll have to go for a taste.



BE SURE to drive your LARGEST VEHICLE so you have room for your haul! ❤


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

jswordy said:


> BE SURE to drive your LARGEST VEHICLE so you have room for your haul! ❤


 yup ! Our record was 5 full cases from a finger lakes trip. Sadly it was gone all too soon.


----------



## jswordy

FlamingoEmporium said:


> yup ! Our record was 5 full cases from a finger lakes trip. Sadly it was gone all too soon.



Five cases of Long Shadows will set him back quite a penny!


----------



## sour_grapes

FlamingoEmporium said:


> yup ! Our record was 5 full cases from a finger lakes trip. Sadly it was gone all too soon.



By the time you reached South of the Border on I-95?


----------



## jswordy




----------



## FlamingoEmporium

sour_grapes said:


> By the time you reached South of the Border on I-95?


.


----------



## ibglowin

Its a beautiful day in Ketchikan, AK. Getting ready for the upcoming fishing season.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Its a beautiful day in Ketchikan, AK. Getting ready for the upcoming fishing season.
> 
> View attachment 87333



Nice view, vacationing?


----------



## ibglowin

No Mrs IB's step dad owns this place as well as another fishing lodge in Ketch and we have gone up there on vacation/family reunion. It's fun to watch it come together in the Spring and then all get disassembled in the late Fall each year. This is the calm before the storm so to speak.



geek said:


> Nice view, vacationing?


----------



## geek

Quick Costco run in Atlanta and back to DR with these ones. The 19 crimes was much cheaper than in CT.


----------



## geek

Costco Atlanta has these big boys


----------



## Boatboy24

So, you left your DR vacation to vacation in ATL for a few days - now you're stressed out from that, so you need to go back to DR?


----------



## ibglowin

Wait, you made a booze run back to the States at Costco....... 



geek said:


> Quick Costco run in Atlanta and back to DR with these ones. The 19 crimes was much cheaper than in CT.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> So, you left your DR vacation to vacation in ATL for a few days - now you're stressed out from that, so you need to go back to DR?



LOL......I was on a quick business trip visiting a client in ATL with a return back to DR. Will be back in CT end of month, but no stress yet...


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Wait, you made booze run back to the States at Costco.......



Wouldn't you?


----------



## ibglowin

Paso Robles sunrise........


----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> Quick Costco run in Atlanta and back to DR with these ones. The 19 crimes was much cheaper than in CT.
> 
> View attachment 87350
> View attachment 87351



Hope you like the 19 Crimes. For me, it was meh.


----------



## geek

jswordy said:


> Hope you like the 19 Crimes. For me, it was meh.



I tried the 19 crimes and it has been very good for me but this bottle I just bought is 2020, so we'll see.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## cmason1957

jswordy said:


> View attachment 87376




They are still a brand and still sell clothing. The shops seem to all be in the Netherlands and out of what I pay for clothes, but...


----------



## jswordy

cmason1957 said:


> They are still a brand and still sell clothing. The shops seem to all be in the Netherlands and out of what I pay for clothes, but...



Dude looks like he is in Starfleet Academy Command School.  And the collar looks like a giant pair of hanging --- nevermind.


----------



## geek




----------



## jswordy

Just had lunch with a friend who returned last week from Jamaica with a small gift for me. He is an expenses-paid volunteer with U.S. AID's Farmer-to-Farmer Exchange Program, and that was his second time to Jamaica in a month. He sure has traveled around over the years. His next stop will be Guatemala (second time there). I have a curio cabinet full of stuff he has brought me back!  But the stories are the best part.

Varis, he has been to Haiti twice, but now he is angling for a D-R posting, since I told him how you extolled the virtues of the country! He was much impressed with the Presidente billboard, since he and I share that same affinity.


----------



## jswordy

My friends have strange senses of humor.


----------



## jswordy

Oh yeah, one more of the view from the farm where Robert stayed while in Jamaica. Wow. The building to the right was a mansion under construction that was then just abandoned for some reason.


----------



## geek

jswordy said:


> Oh yeah, one more of the view from the farm where Robert stayed while in Jamaica. Wow. The building to the right was a mansion under construction that was then just abandoned for some reason.
> 
> View attachment 87585



What a view..!!!


----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> What a view..!!!



Yep, I told him to buy the place!


----------



## Laserwine

Tools for working on my bonsai trees when waiting for the wine to bulk age.


----------



## jswordy

Laserwine said:


> Tools for working on my bonsai trees when waiting for the wine to bulk age. View attachment 87601



That kit would be so fun to own, just to whip it out and unroll it when someone starts complaining about a bad knee or something. "Well, don't you worry, I'll have you fixed up in no time!"


----------



## FlamingoEmporium




----------



## jswordy

FlamingoEmporium said:


> View attachment 87659



That's how Uncle Louie, Uncle Joe and Grandpa DiIulio used to make it back in the day. When he got back from the Army, Uncle Joe found the rubber boots they wore had cracked and leaked, so he took a baseball bat, put a bunch of spikes into it, added a crank, made a frame and built his own crusher/stemmer. They used that then.

Grandpa toasting with his wine, from a video made off Super 8 movies...


----------



## jswordy

I think this is really cool. Supports the state's viniculture, too.


----------



## heatherd

geek said:


> Costco Atlanta has these big boys
> 
> View attachment 87352


I actually won a bottle of that Joseph Phelps wine by winning a project naming competition. Random, I know. My company does work with their construction company, Hensel Phelps. It was very tasty and nicely aged and oaked. Probably not $250.00 tasty though.


----------



## geek

From Costco and a enjoyable light summer wine.


----------



## Cosyden

Fat Eric got into the feed bin. Currently he doesn’t bend in the middle.


----------



## geek

On the move


----------



## ibglowin

Sadly the view at night from our neighborhood........ 18,000 acres and 10% contained.


----------



## ibglowin

This one is about 50 miles to the East near Las Vegas, NM. Much worse. Now up to 100,000 acres.


----------



## Kraffty

@ibglowin, it might be a rough summer for the Southwest this year. We're in between two large fires in Flagstaff and Prescott, can't see them but the smoke is pretty heavy at times. Unfortunately we're still months away from Monsoons......


----------



## geek




----------



## geek




----------



## GeoffMcG

Lookin' out my back door


----------



## geek

GeoffMcG said:


> View attachment 87802
> 
> Lookin' out my back door



WOW....Beautiful....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ibglowin

Yep, when your only like a couple weeks into the wildfire season and you have already surpassed the total acres burned for years 2020 and 2021. Its going to be a very bad (and long) wildfire season.......



Kraffty said:


> @ibglowin, it might be a rough summer for the Southwest this year. We're in between two large fires in Flagstaff and Prescott, can't see them but the smoke is pretty heavy at times. Unfortunately we're still months away from Monsoons......


----------



## ibglowin

This fire while still not a huge concern to Los Alamos is starting to grow in size. Now only 6 miles from LA and the Lab but it has not one but two previous burn scars it will run into at some point. Pretty sure we will be OK but you never ever write off Mother Nature lest she bite you in your arse.........


----------



## FlamingoEmporium




----------



## geek

FlamingoEmporium said:


> View attachment 87819



Around Bonita Island in Fort Myers?


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

geek said:


> Around Bonita Island in Fort Myers?


Good eyes. Sanibel !


----------



## geek

FlamingoEmporium said:


> Good eyes. Sanibel !



Actually that’s what I meant..!!
I’ve been there with my brother who lives in Cape Coral.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

geek said:


> Actually that’s what I meant..!!
> I’ve been there with my brother who lives in Cape Coral.


Maybe he lives by me. that’s where I am. 
Sanibel still a great place. But like everywhere down here - crowded


----------



## BigDaveK

geek said:


> Actually that’s what I meant..!!
> I’ve been there with my brother who lives in Cape Coral.


Seriously?
What gave it away? The water? The sand? The foot?


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

GeoffMcG said:


> View attachment 87802
> 
> Lookin' out my back door


Credence Clearwater Revival.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

FlamingoEmporium said:


> View attachment 87819


Wait a minute, shouldn't there be a 4th picture with a beer in hand ?


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

Darrell Hawley said:


> Wait a minute, shouldn't there be a 4th picture with a beer in hand ?


It was actually margarita day. But red solo cup is not very classy.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

FlamingoEmporium said:


> It was actually margarita day. But red solo cup is not very classy.


And all this time I thought Toby Keith made the "Red Solo Cup" a classic.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

Darrell Hawley said:


> And all this time I thought Toby Keith made the "Red Solo Cup" a classic.


Here’s one from the archives for ya.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

FlamingoEmporium said:


> Here’s one from the archives for ya.
> View attachment 87868


I feel better already. Enjoy


----------



## Rifleman

Cranberry-Pomegranate in primary and 1 gallon secondary, and Sangiovese and Cabernet Sauvignon in 5 gallon secondary.


----------



## geek




----------



## geek




----------



## Rocky




----------



## Rocky

NFW!


----------



## Rocky

This is a tongue challenge...


----------



## Rocky

Honey, is it still raining?


----------



## Rocky




----------



## jswordy

Photographed on Dauphin Island, Alabama.


----------



## winemaker81

Rocky said:


> NFW!
> 
> View attachment 87961


Darwin Award contender!


----------



## sour_grapes

jswordy said:


> Photographed on Dauphin Island, Alabama.
> 
> View attachment 87965



Ogling topless foxes on the beach, I see....


----------



## Boatboy24

Rocky said:


> NFW!
> 
> View attachment 87961



I almost soiled my shorts just looking at that.


----------



## geek




----------



## geek




----------



## geek




----------



## geek




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## Rocky

bstnh1 said:


> View attachment 87992


That's what it's all about!


----------



## winemaker81

@geek, not laughing at you in your recent posts -- just the prices.


----------



## sour_grapes

winemaker81 said:


> @geek, not laughing at you in your recent posts -- just the prices.



But it's Costco, so you have to buy a dozen!


----------



## bstnh1

winemaker81 said:


> Darwin Award contender!


That picture just gives me the willies!!! I hate heights over 10 or 15 feet especially if I have nothing to hang on to. I only rode a Ferris wheel once and NEVER got on a roller coaster.


----------



## vinny

winemaker81 said:


> @geek, not laughing at you in your recent posts -- just the prices.



Do you mean to say that you do not sit and sip a $3500 congac every weekend like the rest of us?


----------



## winemaker81

vinny said:


> Do you mean to say that you do not sit and sip a $3500 congac every weekend like the rest of us?


I don't do the cheap stuff - life is far too short!


----------



## winemaker81

bstnh1 said:


> That picture just gives me the willies!!! I hate heights over 10 or 15 feet especially if I have nothing to hang on to. I only rode a Ferris wheel once and NEVER got on a roller coaster.


I'm a mixture. If I feel 101% secure, I can do heights, such as roller coasters and Ferris wheels. I'm the guy in the front of a roller coaster when it briefly stops, with me looking down nearly 300'.

If I'm not feeling secure? Nope, nope, nope!

Ladders I can do up to about 20', but I have a stabilizer bar, make sure the legs are _well _seated, and prefer to have someone hold the ladder. I do this kind of stuff 'cuz I have to. I purchased as 12' extension for my power washer, which eliminated 80% of the ladder work to power wash the house. The torque is tough on the shoulders, but that's better than being up on a ladder more than necessary.

The guy that recently cleaned our gutters? He walked around the edge of the roof with a leaf blower. He was being cautious, but was sure footed. In back it's about 30' down. Again, nope, nope, nope!


----------



## jswordy

Pix from our 28-mile trip from Fayetteville, TN, to Tullahoma, TN, to pick up a case of Brickmason, with a stop off in Lynchburg on the way back home for a taste. This may take 2 posts or so...







Never saw this before...




Mrs. Jswordy's nickname! 




Then on to The SunDrop Shoppe, a restaurant started by the SunDrop distributor in Tullahoma. SunDrop was invented in Missouri and remains popular in many parts of the south like Kentucky, Tennessee, Alabama, North Carolina and some of the Midwest including Wisconsin and western Minnesota.







Tullahoma is home to Arnold Air Force Base, so...


----------



## jswordy

Eating at The Sundrop Shoppe...




Then on to the tasting...







I am not much on their wines but they are sweet so they are the kind Sue likes and so we bought a couple bottles. This is my tasting of Chambourcin, dry and the only one they offer with locally grown grapes. They make muscadine and white muscadine, too, but they are not dense enough or flavorful enough for me. Oh yes, I am a muscadine and scuppernong wine connoisseur. There is such a thing, and like with anything else wine, I have my favorite wineries.


----------



## jswordy

Oh yeah, decent cigars at the liquor store, too.


----------



## winemaker81

Jim, Glad you had a great trip!



jswordy said:


> This is my tasting of Chambourcin, dry and the only one they offer with locally grown grapes.


Chambourcin is a underrated grape. Some years back a friend and I did a winery tour in the Charlottesville VA area. Every winery offered Cabernet Sauvignon and Merlot, and Chambourcin. At every winery the Chambourcin was not only the best value, it was the best wine. In that area Chambourcin grows well, while Vinifera struggle.


----------



## cmason1957

Chambourcin is probably my favorite French-hybrid wine. Most wineries here in Missouri make at least one style of it. I think my favorite is a blend from Robeller Winery near Hermann, Mo. They blend it with a variety I never can remember the name of, but it is related to Pinot Noir. The name of the wine is La Trompier Noir.

I looked on their website Chambourcin, St. Vincent, and Villard Noir.


----------



## jswordy

winemaker81 said:


> Jim, Glad you had a great trip!
> 
> 
> Chambourcin is a underrated grape. Some years back a friend and I did a winery tour in the Charlottesville VA area. Every winery offered Cabernet Sauvignon and Merlot, and Chambourcin. At every winery the Chambourcin was not only the best value, it was the best wine. In that area Chambourcin grows well, while Vinifera struggle.



Yep, I just don't like how this winery does their wines. They are not intense enough for me, sort of like "wine light." That's a cardinal sin in my book. But it was on the way home.  Norton is another underrated grape, if done well.


----------



## geek

Yankee stadium


----------



## jswordy

I saw this and just chuckled, because I work at a university, and every university in the country has for decades been scrambling to snag a licensing deal like the University of Florida got for its Gatorade recipe. Created by UF kidney disease specialist Robert Cade after assistant football coach Dwayne Douglas asked him why Gator football players lost so much weight during practices and games but urinated so little, in 1967 Gatorade was mentioned to a vice president for Indianapolis-based Stokely-Van Camp Co. by one of Cade's assistants, who had taken a job at an Indiana university. Since 1973, Gatorade has brought more than $80 million to the university, which has been used to fund everything from UF’s Whitney Marine Laboratory in St. Augustine to the on-campus Genetics Institute. And that's why the scramble is on everywhere else, lol...


----------



## jswordy

The launch of the James Webb Space Telescope represented 25 years of optics research, development and testing by scientists from the Center for Applied Optics at The University of Alabama in Huntsville, where I work. The first released photo by NASA shows they did good work! 









When the James Webb telescope launches, 25 years of UAH R&D involvement will soar


After a scheduled November launch, when NASA’s James Webb Space Telescope (JWST) achieves orbit and unfurls the 18 gold-coated beryllium segments of its 6.5-meter primary mirror, over two decades of crucial UAH partnership in the project will also blossom.




www.uah.edu


----------



## jswordy

UNDER EDIT: Turned out it actually IS a Webb pic, they now tell me. Stunning.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

Something is not quite right with this image.........


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Something is not quite right with this image.........
> 
> View attachment 88111



Well, at least NM was spared the drought!


----------



## ibglowin

This song is currently playing in my head on full rotation theses days.........


----------



## geek




----------



## Kraffty

Someone at GMA didn't do their homework. @ibglowin I saw yesterday where the newest fire is near Los Alamos labs, stay alert and safe.


----------



## ibglowin

Yep, that one while "only" 43,000 acres is only 5 miles from the Los Alamos townsite and the outer perimeters of the lab. We are now at the "SET" phase for evacuation meaning we are supposed to have our bags packed and ready to leave at a moments notice.



Kraffty said:


> Someone at GMA didn't do their homework. @ibglowin I saw yesterday where the newest fire is near Los Alamos labs, stay alert and safe.


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 88109



Mushroom cloud over NM ... not unusual!


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> Something is not quite right with this image.........
> 
> View attachment 88111



I remember when my wife lived there, they polled people elsewhere in the U.S., "Is New Mexico a part of the United States?" And a majority answered NO.


----------



## ibglowin

NM Magazine has a long running monthly feature titled "One of our Fifty is Missing" with monthly humorous stories about what we experience living here on pretty much a daily basis........




*ALL OVER THE MAP*
One evening, Santa Fe resident Loretta Martinez was watching _Wheel of Fortune_ when a contestant won a trip to Arizona. As the winner celebrated her prize, the announcer told the audience about the upcoming itinerary, which would include a visit to Santa Fe. Martinez wondered if the City Different had changed states without telling her.



jswordy said:


> I remember when my wife lived there, they polled people elsewhere in the U.S., "Is New Mexico a part of the United States?" And a majority answered NO.


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> NM Magazine has a long running monthly feature titled "One of our Fifty is Missing" with monthly humorous stories about what we experience living here on pretty much a daily basis........
> 
> View attachment 88139
> 
> 
> *ALL OVER THE MAP*
> One evening, Santa Fe resident Loretta Martinez was watching _Wheel of Fortune_ when a contestant won a trip to Arizona. As the winner celebrated her prize, the announcer told the audience about the upcoming itinerary, which would include a visit to Santa Fe. Martinez wondered if the City Different had changed states without telling her.



Yeah, I recall that people there actually sort of PRIDED THEMSELVES on the fact that other U.S. citizens had no idea it was a state!  I'm going, "Geez, our educational system!" and they're going, "Good, maybe we need to start a passport system."


----------



## sour_grapes

We got to put the boat into the big lake today! Come on summer!

Speaking of summer, it was briefly 84º this morning, and then the wind shifted. Quickly dropped down to 59º, and is now down to 51º.


----------



## mikewatkins727

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 88109





jswordy said:


> Mushroom cloud over NM ... not unusual!


Hmmm, maybe I'll get called back to active duty.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Kraffty

Getting ready to shoot the eclipse Sun. night and doing some test shots last night in preparation. Planning a composite of all the phases from rise to setting in the mountains in a 180 degree pano between about 7:30 to 4:00 am. Hoping for clear skies Sunday, here's the moon last night.


----------



## vinny

Kraffty said:


> Getting ready to shoot the eclipse Sun. night and doing some test shots last night in preparation. Planning a composite of all the phases from rise to setting in the mountains in a 180 degree pano between about 7:30 to 4:00 am. Hoping for clear skies Sunday, here's the moon last night.
> View attachment 88168


Nice shot. You must have a really good phone.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

vinny said:


> Nice shot. You must have a really good phone.


Probably a “galaxy”.


----------



## Tipsy

jswordy said:


> Yeah, I recall that people there actually sort of PRIDED THEMSELVES on the fact that other U.S. citizens had no idea it was a state!  I'm going, "Geez, our educational system!" and they're going, "Good, maybe we need to start a passport system."



We in Canada are used to that. So many Americans think we live in igloos. I remember when I was a kid I talked to people up here on holiday from the US and they were shocked we had regular homes and hot weather. One family I met had to go out and buy all new clothes cause they only brought winter stuff and it was 100 deg here. Really makes us wonder about your education system also. I think its slightly better now than when I was a kid but I found traveling around and talking to Americans they are still surprised we have hot weather here. And have no idea where most of our large cities are.


----------



## vinny

Tipsy said:


> Really makes us wonder about your education system also



Don't assume Canada is any better. 13 years of schooling and most of us are barely equipped to give correct change.


----------



## sour_grapes

Tipsy said:


> We in Canada are used to that. So many Americans think we live in igloos. I remember when I was a kid I talked to people up here on holiday from the US and they were shocked we had regular homes and hot weather. One family I met had to go out and buy all new clothes cause they only brought winter stuff and it was 100 deg here. Really makes us wonder about your education system also. I think its slightly better now than when I was a kid but I found traveling around and talking to Americans they are still surprised we have hot weather here. And have no idea where most of our large cities are.



Wait, you mean you DON'T live in igloos? 

But seriously, what I find alarming about those memories is that those people were from the subset of US Americans who had sufficient worldliness to travel _all the way to the country next door!_


----------



## Tipsy

sour_grapes said:


> Wait, you mean you DON'T live in igloos?
> 
> But seriously, what I find alarming about those memories is that those people were from the subset of US Americans who had sufficient worldliness to travel _all the way to the country next door!_


Well I cant speak for everyone but I moved into a real house a couple of years ago. Lol


----------



## winemaker81

Tipsy said:


> I remember when I was a kid I talked to people up here on holiday from the US and they were shocked we had regular homes and hot weather.


Some folks graduate high school, some merely escape .... or are evicted


----------



## winemaker81

Tipsy said:


> Well I cant speak for everyone but I moved into a real house a couple of years ago. Lol


Do you have electricity? I heard it's too dangerous in an igloo, a shock hazard.


----------



## vinny

winemaker81 said:


> Do you have electricity? I heard it's too dangerous in an igloo, a shock hazard.


Only an issue in spring and summer!


----------



## Tipsy

vinny said:


> Only an issue in spring and summer!



lol. So true


----------



## Tipsy

winemaker81 said:


> Some folks graduate high school, some merely escape .... or are evicted


I should make a disclaimer that I am pretty old so when I was a kid there was no such thing as a computer so people only knew what they learned in school. So now adays most know we dont live in igloos but still most dont know where any of our major cities are located. I live in Calgary and many people asked me when I traveled if that is by Toronto. Which is like asking if Portland is by New York. Just saying. Lol


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

vinny said:


> Don't assume Canada is any better. 13 years of schooling and most of us are barely equipped to give correct change.


probably because you don’t have Pennies anymore.


----------



## bstnh1




----------



## P!nky

Tipsy said:


> I should make a disclaimer that I am pretty old so when I was a kid there was no such thing as a computer so people only knew what they learned in school. So now adays most know we dont live in igloos but still most dont know where any of our major cities are located. I live in Calgary and many people asked me when I traveled if that is by Toronto. Which is like asking if Portland is by New York. Just saying. Lol


Another member from cowtown.....howdy neighbor. We just started our wine making adventure in the fall of 2020, this site has been so helpful AND entertaining.


----------



## ibglowin

Calf Canyon fire burning near Valle Escondido in Pecos, New Mexico.


----------



## Tipsy

P!nky said:


> Another member from cowtown.....howdy neighbor. We just started our wine making adventure in the fall of 2020, this site has been so helpful AND entertaining.


back at you.  I have been making wine for a few years and my husband and dad did before me. I enjoy the site also.


----------



## sour_grapes

Ahh, trillium!


----------



## Kraffty

So, not that I'm losing my grip on our Jeep, but, I asked Lori if she wanted to go for a ride and she said "I think it's full!"


----------



## ceeaton

Kraffty said:


> So, not that I'm losing my grip on our Jeep, but, I asked Lori if she wanted to go for a ride and she said "I think it's full!"
> View attachment 88259


Okay. Tripod and 4 images within a minute, then some photoshop editing? There should be a shadow on the second body image from the right from the first image from the right, from the sun angle....

I love it!


----------



## Kraffty

Nice call Craig, 5 images though. Just havin some fun.... thanks


----------



## ibglowin

@Kraffty 

Did you add the PV panels? Don't recall seeing them before this shot.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Kraffty

@ibglowin , did you add the PV panels? Don't recall seeing them before this shot.

I'm not sure what that is, the shade top? If so yep! And just got the new tires a couple of weeks ago finally too.


----------



## vinny

Kraffty said:


> I'm not sure what that is, the shade top?



You've got jeep on the brain.. He meant your solar panel array!

Behind your jeep, on the house.


----------



## Kraffty

I'll go get back on my short bus now......

Yes, added the Solar last July and have ended up with a credit on my electric bill overall since.


----------



## ibglowin

PV = Photo Voltaic (solar) panels





Kraffty said:


> @ibglowin , did you add the PV panels? Don't recall seeing them before this shot.
> 
> I'm not sure what that is, the shade top? If so yep! And just got the new tires a couple of weeks ago finally too.


----------



## Newine

8 lbs.


----------



## geek

Bought at Costco because it is a nice bottle and someone said the price is excellent, but I’m not a bourbon  drinker, not even know what to look for in flavor, only hope it is smooth  
Those experts please chime in


----------



## Chuck E

Newine said:


> 8 lbs.View attachment 88300


Holy Cow!!!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Kraffty

the scale of that smoke is awesome and frightening. Is Taos just east of you?


----------



## ibglowin

Taos is ~50 miles NE of us. You can see where we are in comparison to the Calf Canyon fire here. Calf Canyon/Hermits Peak fire is now at 290,000 acres. The Cerro Pelado fire only 7 miles SW of us is at ~45,000 acres.

That photo was taken from Truchas IIRC yesterday. It is basically carving a swath North towards Angel Fire.








Kraffty said:


> the scale of that smoke is awesome and frightening. Is Taos just east of you?


----------



## Jovimaple

The mighty Mississippi


----------



## Boatboy24

Jovimaple said:


> The mighty Mississippi
> 
> View attachment 88389



I wonder what the insurance costs on those places.


----------



## winemaker81

geek said:


> Bought at Costco because it is a nice bottle and someone said the price is excellent, but I’m not a bourbon  drinker, not even know what to look for in flavor, only hope it is smooth
> Those experts please chime in


I checked a couple of reviews, which said is was smooth and a good value for the price. While this is not a ringing endorsement, IMO it means the bourbon is a decent one. At 94 proof it's a bit hot, and probably makes good mixed drinks.

FYI, I have lower end bourbon for cooking and mixing, and drink upper shelf neat. This one is probably in the middle of that range, so you can do anything with it.

Another FYI, one review said the color probably meant the bourbon was aged in new American oak. I discounted that reviewer, since by law, bourbon MUST be aged in new American oak.


----------



## geek

winemaker81 said:


> I checked a couple of reviews, which said is was smooth and a good value for the price. While this is not a ringing endorsement, IMO it means the bourbon is a decent one. At 94 proof it's a bit hot, and probably makes good mixed drinks.
> 
> FYI, I have lower end bourbon for cooking and mixing, and drink upper shelf neat. This one is probably in the middle of that range, so you can do anything with it.
> 
> Another FYI, one review said the color probably meant the bourbon was aged in new American oak. I discounted that reviewer, since by law, bourbon MUST be aged in new American oak.



Thanks, I will give it a shot one day, maybe on the rocks, but mixing this with something else….hmmm not sure but let’s see how it plays out.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

Sat night. After 5 hours + at the ballpark watching the grandson
playing a double header. It was nice to rest and have a cold drink.
The birds on the right picture are pelicans.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemaker81

Tybee Island, near Savannah GA.


----------



## jswordy

Tipsy said:


> We in Canada are used to that. So many Americans think we live in igloos. I remember when I was a kid I talked to people up here on holiday from the US and they were shocked we had regular homes and hot weather. One family I met had to go out and buy all new clothes cause they only brought winter stuff and it was 100 deg here. Really makes us wonder about your education system also. I think its slightly better now than when I was a kid but I found traveling around and talking to Americans they are still surprised we have hot weather here. And have no idea where most of our large cities are.



My friend says, "Oh, Canada? You mean, where the weather stops?"    Cuz on the US maps on TV, it sure does!!!

I lived on Pine Ridge Reservation for a short while, and city people would ask these indigenous folks how they like living in teepees.


----------



## jswordy

Jovimaple said:


> The mighty Mississippi
> 
> View attachment 88389



Grew up along it.


----------



## jswordy

My nephew decided to take his Mom (my sister in law) to visit a dairy that milks (mostly) Guernseys for a Mother's Day gift, since both she and my wife grew up on a Guernsey dairy farm. We got invited along. A very FUN day! Not many Guernseys around these parts anymore, what dairying is left has gone to Holsteins. The best part was, they did not know this farmer from Adam. They just found out it was a Guernsey farm, called him up out of the blue with their idea, and he readily agreed to let us come on and gave a full tour of his farm. Good neighborly country folks, right there, for sure.


----------



## Kraffty

This is the second lunar eclipse in a row where we had perfectly clear skies for days straight except for the 4 to 6 hours during the actual eclipse. Best laid plans as they say. So instead of a time lapse with maybe 16 images of the moon in different phases I have a composite with 1 that I managed to get during it's red phase.


----------



## ibglowin

Same here Mike. I posted the best shot I could get. The moon was visible for less than 5 min and then gone for good. 



Kraffty said:


> This is the second lunar eclipse in a row where we had perfectly clear skies for days straight except for the 4 to 6 hours during the actual eclipse. Best laid plans as they say. So instead of a time lapse with maybe 16 images of the moon in different phases I have a composite with 1 that I managed to get during it's red phase.
> View attachment 88428


----------



## jswordy

Kraffty said:


> This is the second lunar eclipse in a row where we had perfectly clear skies for days straight except for the 4 to 6 hours during the actual eclipse. Best laid plans as they say. So instead of a time lapse with maybe 16 images of the moon in different phases I have a composite with 1 that I managed to get during it's red phase.
> View attachment 88428



Friends' pix from out West are the only way I get to see it! I woke up at midnight, dragged myself up in bed to look out the window. CLOUDY! Went back to sleep. And to top it off, we didn't even get any of the predicted RAIN! (Yeah, yeah, a first world kinda problem, I know, etc., etc...)


----------



## Jovimaple

Boatboy24 said:


> I wonder what the insurance costs on those places.


Not sure, but the river definitely gets pretty close to flooding some years. The living spaces in the building to the left and the cabin to its right are up one floor.

Edited to add I stayed in both of those buildings. The other ones right on the river may also have their living quarters up higher but I have never been in them so I do not know that for sure. I think it would be dumb NOT to have the living quarters up higher when located there.


----------



## ibglowin

Calf Canyon/Hermits Peak fire in the background.......


----------



## ibglowin

Mora County, NM

Before...........


----------



## ibglowin

Mora County NM.

After........


----------



## bstnh1

Kraffty said:


> This is the second lunar eclipse in a row where we had perfectly clear skies for days straight except for the 4 to 6 hours during the actual eclipse. Best laid plans as they say. So instead of a time lapse with maybe 16 images of the moon in different phases I have a composite with 1 that I managed to get during it's red phase.
> View attachment 88428


Same thing here in NH. The evening was pretty clear until about 20 minutes before it was to start. That's when the clouds, rain and thunder moved in for the night.


----------



## geek

We had a tornado warning all day yesterday, thank God all was ok but LOTS of rain.


----------



## vinny

Kraffty said:


> This is the second lunar eclipse in a row where we had perfectly clear skies for days straight except for the 4 to 6 hours during the actual eclipse. Best laid plans as they say. So instead of a time lapse with maybe 16 images of the moon in different phases I have a composite with 1 that I managed to get during it's red phase.
> View attachment 88428


Beauty picture, though! I really like all the foreground in the shot. Sets the scene. 

I especially like that you managed to get the jeep in there, without it looking like you were trying to get the Jeep in there!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Kraffty

vinny said:


> Beauty picture, though! I really like all the foreground in the shot. Sets the scene.
> 
> I especially like that you managed to get the jeep in there, without it looking like you were trying to get the Jeep in there!



Oh, Darn, I didn't even catch that jeep, how'd that get in there....

Thanks!


----------



## jswordy

Spent yesterday evening listening to a U.S. strategic defense speech by Navy Admiral Charles “Chas” Richard, who is the 11th commander of the United States Strategic Command (USSTRATCOM). As commander of USSTRATCOM, he is responsible for one of 11 unified commands under the U.S. Department of Defense and is the senior commander of unified military forces from all five branches of the military assigned to the command. USSTRATCOM is responsible for the global command and control of U.S. strategic forces to meet decisive national security objectives, providing a broad range of strategic capabilities and options for the president and secretary of defense.




But you guys don't care about that!  Here is the wine served at the before-dinner mixer, a nice South African juice that I will buy sometime eventually... and a gratuitous picture of the server...







Here is what was served at dinner...


----------



## jswordy

Kinda surprised the 2020 version of Excelsior cab can be had under $8. I liked it better than the 2020 RouteStock, at $21.99.


----------



## vinny

Not what I had intended for the day. The upside? Mine is not the one on the trailer.

It was about a 5 hour rescue round trip, but I don't wanna know what that tow bill woulda been. 50km in on a lease road, took almost an hour to get back to pavement.


----------



## jswordy

vinny said:


> Not what I had intended for the day. The upside? Mine is not the one on the trailer.
> 
> It was about a 5 hour rescue round trip, but I don't wanna know what that tow bill woulda been. 50km in on a lease road, took almost an hour to get back to pavement.
> View attachment 88514



You're a good man and a good guy to know, if you'll do that. Looks like a nice ride to me, but i'm a country boy. When the pavement ends, the fun begins. At least the stretch shown seems well maintained.


----------



## jswordy

jswordy said:


> Spent yesterday evening listening to a U.S. strategic defense speech by Navy Admiral Charles “Chas” Richard, who is the 11th commander of the United States Strategic Command (USSTRATCOM). As commander of USSTRATCOM, he is responsible for one of 11 unified commands under the U.S. Department of Defense and is the senior commander of unified military forces from all five branches of the military assigned to the command. USSTRATCOM is responsible for the global command and control of U.S. strategic forces to meet decisive national security objectives, providing a broad range of strategic capabilities and options for the president and secretary of defense.
> 
> View attachment 88487
> 
> 
> But you guys don't care about that!  Here is the wine served at the before-dinner mixer, a nice South African juice that I will buy sometime eventually... and a gratuitous picture of the server...
> 
> View attachment 88488
> 
> 
> View attachment 88489
> 
> 
> Here is what was served at dinner...
> 
> View attachment 88490
> 
> 
> View attachment 88491



Ummm, in case someone WAS interested in what he had to say! 









Events require U.S. to refocus on nuclear capabilities, STRATCOM commander says


Events in Ukraine and Russia and a newly resurgent China mean that America needs to refocus and reinvest in its nuclear capabilities, said Navy Admiral Charles “Chas” Richard, a Decatur native who is the 11th commander of the United States Strategic Command (USSTRATCOM).




www.uah.edu


----------



## vinny

jswordy said:


> You're a good man and a good guy to know, if you'll do that. Looks like a nice ride to me, but i'm a country boy. When the pavement ends, the fun begins. At least the stretch shown seems well maintained.


Oh, I wish it was that selfless. Just the fun of being a business owner. Company truck out on delivery. It would have been my tow bill. 

Roads were VERY good for how they can be. There were stretches though. Broke one strap and I was driving slooow, but that was the only casualty!


----------



## winemaker81

Mrs WM81 and I were introduced to Wallace and Gromit in the early 90's, and she gifted me a Wallace keychain. However, I use only a plain ring as I tend to destroy anything soft attacked to it. So I hung Wallace from the visor of my car at that time. He's been a passenger in every car I've owned since then. I'm honestly surprised the colors have not faded.


----------



## jswordy

winemaker81 said:


> Mrs WM81 and I were introduced to Wallace and Gromit in the early 90's, and she gifted me a Wallace keychain. However, I use only a plain ring as I tend to destroy anything soft attacked to it. So I hung Wallace from the visor of my car at that time. He's been a passenger in every car I've owned since then. I'm honestly surprised the colors have not faded.
> 
> View attachment 88572



Oh yeah, I forgot all about them! Wow. But this living in the past thing, man, I dunno...


----------



## geek




----------



## geek




----------



## geek




----------



## geek




----------



## geek

Celebrating my daughter’s white coat ceremony today.


----------



## winemaker81

geek said:


> Celebrating my daughter’s white coat ceremony today.


Congratulations to your daughter! That's a major accomplishment!


----------



## geek

winemaker81 said:


> Congratulations to your daughter! That's a major accomplishment!



Thank you, still a long run but she’s very committed to the goal


----------



## bstnh1

geek said:


> View attachment 88580


You're making a big assumption ..........


----------



## winemaker81

geek said:


> Thank you, still a long run but she’s very committed to the goal


I know, my niece (not the winemaker) starts her residency in a few weeks.


----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> Celebrating my daughter’s white coat ceremony today.
> View attachment 88582



Varis, YES! Let me add my congratulations to your daughter and to you! That is a great accomplishment.


----------



## jswordy

FB memories put this up today.... LOLOLOL....





(Sorry for the blocked name. I have had WMT members reach out and touch me in unpleasant ways. It teaches a real hard lesson.)


----------



## ibglowin

Living here in Lost Almost I have felt your pain on numerous occasions.......... LOL



jswordy said:


> FB memories put this up today.... LOLOLOL....
> 
> View attachment 88610
> View attachment 88612
> 
> 
> (Sorry for the blocked name. I have had WMT members reach out and touch me in unpleasant ways. It teaches a real hard lesson.)


----------



## vinny

Planting tomatoes tomorrow. Anyone else try fish heads under their plants?

We don't have fish heads locally, but these suckers produce the same results. We just hack 'em up.

3rd year we've done it. Had bumper crops both times, previous. Some plants 7 feet tall.


----------



## vinny

I roast them on the Bbq before canning. They stay a darker red and have more flavor.

Not that I'm excited that spring has finally come to Alberta, or anything.

Trees are still only about 30% leafed out and only 18/64 degrees today, however I think I can confidently say we are done with snow.


----------



## sour_grapes

jswordy said:


> FB memories put this up today.... LOLOLOL....
> 
> View attachment 88610
> View attachment 88612
> 
> 
> (Sorry for the blocked name. I have had WMT members reach out and touch me in unpleasant ways. It teaches a real hard lesson.)





ibglowin said:


> Living here in Lost Almost I have felt your pain on numerous occasions.......... LOL



Well, sometimes I have been the guy on the right! As Jim alludes to, that is not that fun either!


----------



## Boatboy24

vinny said:


> I think I can confidently say we are done with snow.



There were a lot of people saying that in Denver a couple days ago...


----------



## BigDaveK

vinny said:


> Planting tomatoes tomorrow. Anyone else try fish heads under their plants?
> 
> We don't have fish heads locally, but these suckers produce the same results. We just hack 'em up.



I know gardeners who swear by them.
I've heard road kill works, too. That would require a much bigger hole which doesn't appeal to me.
Plain ol' home made compost for me. Make almost 4 cubic yards a year and its getting harder harder.


----------



## geek




----------



## vinny

Boatboy24 said:


> There were a lot of people saying that in Denver a couple days ago...


----------



## vinny

BigDaveK said:


> I know gardeners who swear by them.
> I've heard road kill works, too. That would require a much bigger hole which doesn't appeal to me.
> Plain ol' home made compost for me. Make almost 4 cubic yards a year and its getting harder harder.


I need to make a compost bin. I have a tumbler and a cage I throw the overflow in. For the amount we take out the return is very minimal. We must be feeding something.


----------



## geek

My hangout place


----------



## vinny

geek said:


> My hangout place



I'm starting to feel we don't hang out enough!


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> View attachment 88643



Your pool, Varis?


----------



## BigDaveK

vinny said:


> I need to make a compost bin. I have a tumbler and a cage I throw the overflow in. For the amount we take out the return is very minimal. We must be feeding something.


I bought one of those compost tumblers years ago. Worked great but it made a ridiculously small and useless amount.

I have 3 6x6 bins connected. Yard waste, kitchen waste, non-glossy paper go in the outer ones. I use compressed wood pellets (like for a wood burner) in the litter boxes. It falls apart from the urine, great source of nitrogen, into the piles. My 5-6 ft high piles will shrink to about 3 ft and I'll transfer the outer bins to the center (no fun) and it's always been ready the next growing season. Compost thermometer is extremely useful.

I'm amazed at what some places try to sell as compost.

If you have the time to throw something together it would certainly be worth it.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Your pool, Varis?



Well for anyone in the building


----------



## geek




----------



## Old Corker

Working on the arena today and found this young lady. Looks like she is fixing to set up shop in the RR tie wall.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

geek said:


> View attachment 88660


Is the beer for anyone too ?


----------



## Darrell Hawley

Old Corker said:


> View attachment 88662
> Working on the arena today and found this young lady. Looks like she is fixing to set up shop in the RR tie wall.


Isn't that mall a little overkill just to get rid of the spider ?


----------



## vinny

Darrell Hawley said:


> Isn't that mall a little overkill just to get rid of the spider ?


Keep your mouth closed.


----------



## Old Corker

Darrell Hawley said:


> Isn't that mall a little overkill just to get rid of the spider ?


Well I don’t think a flip flop is up to the task.


----------



## geek

FlamingoEmporium said:


> Is the beer for anyone too ?




LOL, a friend brought them but anyone that would show up.


----------



## tullamore

major storm yesterday in ottawa, canada 
many people still have no power - at least for 2 more days


----------



## winemaker81

Darrell Hawley said:


> Isn't that mall a little overkill just to get rid of the spider ?


I use a 20 gauge for some spiders .....


----------



## BigDaveK

winemaker81 said:


> I use a 20 gauge for some spiders .....


Wow, no messing around - straight to the nuclear option.


----------



## winemaker81

BigDaveK said:


> Wow, no messing around - straight to the nuclear option.


That's for normal spiders -- for big ones, I use the double 10. 

An acquaintance who served in the US Army talked about the spiders he had seen around the world. <shudder!>

NC is full of a wide variety of spiders, but none of them are that big -- the largest I've seen had a 3 or 4 inch diameter counting the legs, but the body was at most 1/2" long. It was iridescent and (very odd coming from me) beautiful. Other than that the only large ones I see are wolf spiders in the yard, which are maybe 1-1/2" long, counting the legs. Don't like 'em, but I generally leave 'em alone.


----------



## winemaker81

My favorite hat, a relic from my younger son's 4 years in marching band, is beat. I'm not really a hat person, but I'm thinning on top (that's a truthful but generous statement), and having sunburned my scalp once, I wear a hat outside. This hat is 10 yo.




Mrs WM81 said I needed to retire it to become a yard hat. As much as it pains me, she's right. That hat is beat -- faded and sweat stained. [dark spots on bill are water] But it needs cleaning, so I tried an experiment -- I soaked it in Oxyclean for 1 hour:




Ok, the hat is still beat -- but it looks a LOT better. Not good enough to not publicly embarrass my wife, but good enough for visits to Lowes and Home Depot ...

The inside shows the original color, which doesn't fade.


----------



## jswordy

BigDaveK said:


> I bought one of those compost tumblers years ago. Worked great but it made a ridiculously small and useless amount.
> 
> I have 3 6x6 bins connected. Yard waste, kitchen waste, non-glossy paper go in the outer ones. I use compressed wood pellets (like for a wood burner) in the litter boxes. It falls apart from the urine, great source of nitrogen, into the piles. My 5-6 ft high piles will shrink to about 3 ft and I'll transfer the outer bins to the center (no fun) and it's always been ready the next growing season. Compost thermometer is extremely useful.
> 
> I'm amazed at what some places try to sell as compost.
> 
> If you have the time to throw something together it would certainly be worth it.



We have had a compost heap for over 30 years. Cinder blocks turned on their sides so it gets air, hardware cloth wire inside them. I have a Trac-Vac, so every year we fill it with shredded leaves, and all our non-meat food waste goes in, too. We never turn it anymore since we found out it works either way, lol, so we just add to the top. Boy, the stuff at the bottom is the best you can get. I'm not an organic purist, so I toss a handful of 34-0-0 on top of the pile before a rain every once in a while when I think of it, and that helps speed up the effort, just like yeast nutrient does in wine.


----------



## jswordy

Old Corker said:


> Well I don’t think a flip flop is up to the task.



Used to visit my cousins at their farm in Missouri. They'd be walking down the dirt road with me, except they were in bare feet! Stepped on every Black widow spider they came across. I was amazed; they were like meh. I find black widows all the time around my farm here in TN, but I still won't step on them with bare feet! 

It looks to me like yours is a wolf spider, though, a beneficial predator.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

jswordy said:


> It looks to me like yours is a wolf spider, though, a beneficial predator.



yup it’s a wolf spider. Actually a little small for around here. They get twice that big. They are fast and they jump !


----------



## winemaker81

In high school my son auditioned for the Junior Triangle Brass Band, the high school edition of a local brass performance group. We were pleased that he passed the audition and was accepted.

During each performance, the conductor (who was his private tuba instructor) explained what each instrument is, and a chosen player would hold up their instrument for inspection. Most of the people did it kind of half-heartedly, even with the small instruments.

My son & his compatriots had a better idea. When the tubas were called upon, the entire section pressed their instruments above their heads and held them there.


----------



## tullamore

during that big storm we had my toilet was smoking - what a wild 20 minutes it was


----------



## jswordy

FlamingoEmporium said:


> yup it’s a wolf spider. Actually a little small for around here. They get twice that big. They are fast and they jump !



Also a voracious predator! I let them be, even in the house. You get these in late summer/fall?




Common names: black-and-yellow argiope, black and yellow garden spider, corn spider, golden garden spider; golden orb-weaver, writing spider, yellow garden argiope, yellow garden orb-weaver, and zipper spider.

Pretty sure you have 'em if I have 'em in TN. They grow about as big as my outstretched hand.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

winemaker81 said:


> In high school my son auditioned for the Junior Triangle Brass Band, the high school edition of a local brass performance group. We were pleased that he passed the audition and was accepted.
> 
> During each performance, the conductor (who was his private tuba instructor) explained what each instrument is, and a chosen player would hold up their instrument for inspection. Most of the people did it kind of half-heartedly, even with the small instruments.
> 
> My son & his compatriots had a better idea. When the tubas were called upon, the entire section pressed their instruments above their heads and held them there.
> 
> View attachment 88693


Tubas are cool ! In HS I was a trumpet player but I could play any brass with a mouthpiece. Trombone was confusing though.


----------



## jswordy

FlamingoEmporium said:


> Tubas are cool ! In HS I was a trumpet player but I could play any brass with a mouthpiece. Trombone was confusing though.



When I was in band (French horn, E-flat horn) it was the trumpet players and drummers who would smuggle in the booze when we went on overnight band trips!  One time, a parental chaperone who had somehow gotten word of this practice removed each suitcase from the bus at the hotel and dropped it from chest level onto the pavement. Several people had to have their laundry done that night, lol...


----------



## ChuckD

winemaker81 said:


> In high school my son auditioned for the Junior Triangle Brass Band, the high school edition of a local brass performance group. We were pleased that he passed the audition and was accepted.
> 
> During each performance, the conductor (who was his private tuba instructor) explained what each instrument is, and a chosen player would hold up their instrument for inspection. Most of the people did it kind of half-heartedly, even with the small instruments.
> 
> My son & his compatriots had a better idea. When the tubas were called upon, the entire section pressed their instruments above their heads and held them there.
> 
> View attachment 88693


My son was a tuba player in the UW Marching Band. I loved the games and performances but never knew how he did it… like playing a tuba while jogging a few miles! Their practices were brutal.


----------



## geek

What a thing


----------



## winemaker81

ChuckD said:


> My son was a tuba player in the UW Marching Band. I loved the games and performances but never knew how he did it… like playing a tuba while jogging a few miles! Their practices were brutal.


Being a band parent in our area in marginally easier -- the wife & I were volunteers at band camp, practices, and competitions, I was the webmaster for 3 years and we were both on the governing board. It was a relief when my son graduated! We felt like we escaped!!!

For those not familiar, it's easy to get suckered into it, and then marching band takes on a life of its own!


----------



## winemaker81

FlamingoEmporium said:


> Tubas are cool ! In HS I was a trumpet player but I could play any brass with a mouthpiece. Trombone was confusing though.


Trombones are the oddball -- I was buddies with trombone players in high school and got to listen to them. I started with alto sax, switched to baritone sax, and eventually clarinet. [this is not as impressive as it may sound, alto & bari have the same exact fingerings, and clarinet is about 95% identical.]

My son started with trumpet and very briefly toyed with trombone. He switched to tuba the first day of high school, as the director needs tuba players, had too many trumpets, demo'd the tuba, and the rest was history.


----------



## geek

Dark skies


----------



## Old Corker

jswordy said:


> Used to visit my cousins at their farm in Missouri. They'd be walking down the dirt road with me, except they were in bare feet! Stepped on every Black widow spider they came across. I was amazed; they were like meh. I find black widows all the time around my farm here in TN, but I still won't step on them with bare feet!
> 
> It looks to me like yours is a wolf spider, though, a beneficial predator.


My picture is a Texas Brown Tarantula. Also beneficial. We get wolf spiders too but they don’t get this big. For reference those RR ties are 6.5-7” tall.


----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> Dark skies View attachment 88715
> View attachment 88716



Varis, I am heading out on my own lil trip Saturday to pick up 6 cases of Presidente. No, it is not as far as yours.  Oh, and that "NO STEP" warning is just killing me, it makes me wanna step there so BAD!


----------



## cmason1957

winemaker81 said:


> Trombones are the oddball -- I was buddies with trombone players in high school and got to listen to them. I started with alto sax, switched to baritone sax, and eventually clarinet. [this is not as impressive as it may sound, alto & bari have the same exact fingerings, and clarinet is about 95% identical.]
> 
> My son started with trumpet and very briefly toyed with trombone. He switched to tuba the first day of high school, as the director needs tuba players, had too many trumpets, demo'd the tuba, and the rest was history.



I also started on the sax, alto at first, then tenor and baritone, easy peasy, except there was never any baritone saxaphone music parts, so I had to play the Tuba as if it were Treble Clef, instead of Bass Clef, and take awy 4 of the flat signs shown (that's from memory, so it might be more or less). also played the clarinet and flute. Fun times.


----------



## David Violante

Euphonium myself... bigger than a baritone but smaller than a tuba. Still play actually. We had lots of trombonists and several tuba players. I love the range and the sound. Certainly not as sexy as the sax though...


----------



## jswordy

cmason1957 said:


> I also started on the sax, alto at first, then tenor and baritone, easy peasy, except there was never any baritone saxaphone music parts, so I had to play the Tuba as if it were Treble Clef, instead of Bass Clef, and take awy 4 of the flat signs shown (that's from memory, so it might be more or less). also played the clarinet and flute. Fun times.



Fun times, indeed! 

As I often said to girlfriends before getting married, what the hell is wrong with sax? I like sax! Especially good sax. I can't get enough sax! And especially sax that is really jazzy. Super-imaginative sax. Believe me, that is some crazy sax, right there! 

But now that I am married, even though sax remains constantly on my mind, she never wets my reed anymore. 

Anyway, just saying that sax play is the BEST play, in my book, is all...


----------



## bstnh1

winemaker81 said:


> My favorite hat, a relic from my younger son's 4 years in marching band, is beat. I'm not really a hat person, but I'm thinning on top (that's a truthful but generous statement), and having sunburned my scalp once, I wear a hat outside. This hat is 10 yo.
> 
> View attachment 88678
> 
> 
> Mrs WM81 said I needed to retire it to become a yard hat. As much as it pains me, she's right. That hat is beat -- faded and sweat stained. [dark spots on bill are water] But it needs cleaning, so I tried an experiment -- I soaked it in Oxyclean for 1 hour:
> 
> View attachment 88679
> 
> 
> Ok, the hat is still beat -- but it looks a LOT better. Not good enough to not publicly embarrass my wife, but good enough for visits to Lowes and Home Depot ...
> 
> The inside shows the original color, which doesn't fade.
> 
> View attachment 88680


I have somewhere around a dozen or so hats, mostly from Cabela's. Heres my latest


----------



## Rice_Guy

in memory of @vinny fun project, about a six twelve slope


----------



## vinny

Rice_Guy said:


> View attachment 88729
> 
> in memory of @vinny fun project, about a six twelve slope


Handsome!


----------



## ibglowin

El Rancho Morada, NM


----------



## bstnh1

Sand sculpture contest, Hampton Beach, NH. This event draws contestants from all over the country and Canada every year.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

Anybody besides myself think Arby's is a little misleading on the ad ?


----------



## jswordy

Darrell Hawley said:


> Anybody besides myself think Arby's is a little misleading on the ad ?
> 
> 
> View attachment 88759



All the pix of any fast food burger I see are to me WAAAY misleading. The actual burger looks nothing like them. Arby's additionally misleads by saying it is a "Wagyu Steakhouse" burger, which I suppose gets them around the fact that is it not 100% Wagyu, but rather, as _USA Today_ puts it, "an American Wagyu blended burger." Wagyu currently is an incredibly expensive meat, even as ground scraps. Much too expensive to be 100% of a burger starting at $5.99.

BTW, the Wagyu breed is the fasted-growing beef cattle breed in America.

Had a BK Whopper lately? Did it look like this?


----------



## crushday

When you're at the beach sporting a 12' wingspan...


----------



## bstnh1

jswordy said:


> All the pix of any fast food burger I see are to me WAAAY misleading. The actual burger looks nothing like them. Arby's additionally misleads by saying it is a "Wagyu Steakhouse" burger, which I suppose gets them around the fact that is it not 100% Wagyu, but rather, as _USA Today_ puts it, "an American Wagyu blended burger." Wagyu currently is an incredibly expensive meat, even as ground scraps. Much too expensive to be 100% of a burger starting at $5.99.
> 
> BTW, the Wagyu breed is the fasted-growing beef cattle breed in America.
> 
> Had a BK Whopper lately? Did it look like this?


----------



## bstnh1

jswordy said:


> All the pix of any fast food burger I see are to me WAAAY misleading. The actual burger looks nothing like them. Arby's additionally misleads by saying it is a "Wagyu Steakhouse" burger, which I suppose gets them around the fact that is it not 100% Wagyu, but rather, as _USA Today_ puts it, "an American Wagyu blended burger." Wagyu currently is an incredibly expensive meat, even as ground scraps. Much too expensive to be 100% of a burger starting at $5.99.
> 
> BTW, the Wagyu breed is the fasted-growing beef cattle breed in America.
> 
> Had a BK Whopper lately? Did it look like this?
> 
> View attachment 88765


----------



## jswordy

bstnh1 said:


> View attachment 88772



A friend tried this as an experiment, and now she has had a Quarter Pounder sitting on a shelf in her office for 20+ years. From back in the day when they came in Styrofoam containers. It is still in that container. Other than being slightly shrunken from drying out, it looks like it was made yesterday. Not a speck of mold. Yummmm...


----------



## Kraffty

First Milky Way outing of the year last night. These are the Courthouse Butte and Bell Rocks of Sedona. About a half mile hike from the Yavapai Scenic turnout on the Yavapai Trail leads you to this large (almost football field sized) flat smooth section of red rock within about a mile of the monuments. We hiked up during twilight but had a much slower and careful hike back around midnight.


----------



## jswordy

Kraffty said:


> First Milky Way outing of the year last night. These are the Courthouse Butte and Bell Rocks of Sedona. About a half mile hike from the Yavapai Scenic turnout on the Yavapai Trail leads you to this large (almost football field sized) flat smooth section of red rock within about a mile of the monuments. We hiked up during twilight but had a much slower and careful hike back around midnight.
> View attachment 88775



And THAT'S why I ❤ ❤ ❤ the rural West, right there!


----------



## crushday

Kraffty said:


> First Milky Way outing of the year last night. These are the Courthouse Butte and Bell Rocks of Sedona. About a half mile hike from the Yavapai Scenic turnout on the Yavapai Trail leads you to this large (almost football field sized) flat smooth section of red rock within about a mile of the monuments. We hiked up during twilight but had a much slower and careful hike back around midnight.
> View attachment 88775


Mike, 

Exceptional work.


----------



## bstnh1

jswordy said:


> A friend tried this as an experiment, and now she has had a Quarter Pounder sitting on a shelf in her office for 20+ years. From back in the day when they came in Styrofoam containers. It is still in that container. Other than being slightly shrunken from drying out, it looks like it was made yesterday. Not a speck of mold. Yummmm...


Survival food. Just think of the possibilities!


----------



## BarrelMonkey

Finally the elderflowers are in bloom! Pitched yeast in my first batch of elderflower shampagne today...


----------



## geek

Magnolias smell just nice.


----------



## crushday

Down at the bay...


----------



## geek

Big discount on this Cabernet Sauvignon at Costco in SC, never seen a $10 discount before:

Any good?


----------



## geek




----------



## geek




----------



## geek




----------



## geek




----------



## crushday

geek said:


> View attachment 88867
> View attachment 88868


??/poodle?

I have a 22 week old Aussie doodle


----------



## crushday




----------



## geek

crushday said:


> ??/poodle?
> 
> I have a 22 week old Aussie doodle



Golden Doodle.


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> View attachment 88866



I'd love to know the context of the Countach! (See what I did there?!  )


----------



## vinny

Kraffty said:


> First Milky Way outing of the year last night. These are the Courthouse Butte and Bell Rocks of Sedona. About a half mile hike from the Yavapai Scenic turnout on the Yavapai Trail leads you to this large (almost football field sized) flat smooth section of red rock within about a mile of the monuments. We hiked up during twilight but had a much slower and careful hike back around midnight.
> View attachment 88775


Did you walk there? Where's that pretty Jeep?


----------



## vinny

geek said:


> View attachment 88866


?????


----------



## vinny

sour_grapes said:


> I'd love to know the context of the Countach! (See what I did there?!  )


Indeed!

He drops a pic of a Lamborghini with no comment? Just toying with us!


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> I'd love to know the context of the Countach! (See what I did there?!  )



And the Jaguar logo behind it.


----------



## geek




----------



## Rocky

I used to be proud of myself when I could carve a point on a stick! These works of art were once tree trunks.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> And the Jaguar logo behind it.



NOTHING escapes Jim!


----------



## bstnh1




----------



## Rocky

*An old man, a boy and a donkey were going into town. The boy rode the donkey and the old man walked beside them. As the passed some people, the people remarked that it was a shame that the boy rode and let the old man walk. So, they changed positions and the old man rode and the boy walked. As they passed another group of people, the people remarked that it was a shame that the old man rode and made the boy walk. So, the old man got off the donkey and both walked beside it toward town. As they passed another group of people, the people remarked how foolish it was for them to walk when they had a strong donkey to ride. So, they both got on the donkey and rode. They passed another group of people who remarked how cruel it was for them both to ride the poor donkey. So, they got off and decided to carry the donkey. As they were crossing a narrow bridge, they lost their grip and the donkey fell into the stream and drowned.

The moral of the story: If you try to please everyone, you will lose your ass.*


----------



## Darkroom

Darrell Hawley said:


> Anybody besides myself think Arby's is a little misleading on the ad





jswordy said:


> All the pix of any fast food burger I see are to me WAAAY misleading. The actual burger looks nothing like them. Arby's additionally misleads by saying it is a "Wagyu Steakhouse" burger, which I suppose gets them around the fact that is it not 100% Wagyu, but rather, as _USA Today_ puts it, "an American Wagyu blended burger." Wagyu currently is an incredibly expensive meat, even as ground scraps. Much too expensive to be 100% of a burger starting at $5.99.
> 
> BTW, the Wagyu breed is the fasted-growing beef cattle breed in America.
> 
> Had a BK Whopper lately? Did it look like this?
> 
> View attachment 88765
> 
> 
> As a professional photographer (portrait,wedding, etc). we spent a day in a food photography studio. Watching the food stylists create the product, nothing is really real. One trick used is freeze the burger, pan fry to color the exterior. Reduced the shrinkage as burger interior was still frozen. Just one of many tricks


----------



## jswordy

Darkroom said:


> As a professional photographer (portrait,wedding, etc). we spent a day in a food photography studio. Watching the food stylists create the product, nothing is really real. One trick used is freeze the burger, pan fry to color the exterior. Reduced the shrinkage as burger interior was still frozen. Just one of many tricks



Yeah, I worked in the media for 40 years and saw many food tricks by photogs. Some of it is completely artificial. Plastic and wax. But seriously, the FTC ought to crack down on this flagrant burger inflation. Either that, or the people shooting these burgers ought to be hired to do after shots for Viagra!


----------



## vinny

geek said:


>


Now that's cojones!

Oh, the lambo? Don't worry about it, that's nothing. Just thought I'd share.


----------



## geek

vinny said:


> Now that's cojones!
> 
> Oh, the lambo? Don't worry about it, that's nothing. Just thought I'd share.



Nah, my cousin buys all kind of cars including luxury cars, I think he is keeping that one for now. Not new but it’s very cool..!!


----------



## jswordy

Rocky said:


> *An old man, a boy and a donkey were going into town. The boy rode the donkey and the old man walked beside them. As the passed some people, the people remarked that it was a shame that the boy rode and let the old man walk. So, they changed positions and the old man rode and the boy walked. As they passed another group of people, the people remarked that it was a shame that the old man rode and made the boy walk. So, the old man got off the donkey and both walked beside it toward town. As they passed another group of people, the people remarked how foolish it was for them to walk when they had a strong donkey to ride. So, they both got on the donkey and rode. They passed another group of people who remarked how cruel it was for them both to ride the poor donkey. So, they got off and decided to carry the donkey. As they were crossing a narrow bridge, they lost their grip and the donkey fell into the stream and drowned.
> 
> The moral of the story: If you try to please everyone, you will lose your ass.*



Hey Rocky, what do you do when your donkey dies in the middle of the desert?

Get off your dead ass and WALK!

My Dad loved that joke.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## crushday




----------



## ibglowin

This a the "Black Fire" located down in the SW portion of NM in the Gila Wilderness. It is has been burning for 2 weeks chewing up ~15,000 acres of forrest a day. Its now up to ~250,000 acres burned and only 28% contained. Add that with the Calf Canyon/Hermits Peak fire that is now up to 325,000 acres burned and 50% contained as well as the Cerro Pelado fire that is 45,000 acres and 80% contained and we have lost over 600,000 acres of forest in NM this Spring and we are not even at peak fire season (June).


----------



## Darrell Hawley

In the morning the carp came in to spawn. When the south winds picked up,
the water went down & some were caught in the middle by the sand bars.
One tried to make it over the sand bar and didn't make it.


Then the pelicans showed up and had lunch as the minnows had
no place to go with the sand bar. Pretty sure there was not much left to eat after they went through.



After the pelicans left, it was time for the geese to take their turn.


----------



## ibglowin

Bandelier National Monument, NM


----------



## geek




----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> View attachment 89116



I figured it out and the price difference between the cheapest Tesla and the cheapest Kia buys me 5,998 gallons of gas at $5 a gallon.  That Kia Rio gets 33 city/41 highway, so using the city mileage figure, that is 197,934 miles of driving.


----------



## geek

jswordy said:


> I figured it out and the price difference between the cheapest Tesla and the cheapest Kia buys me 5,998 gallons of gas at $5 a gallon.  That Kia Rio gets 33 city/41 highway, so using the city mileage figure, that is 197,934 miles of driving.



That is right....lol
At the same time, I compare this to like when you buy new technology stuff, say a brand new 4K TV, you pay lots of money up front at first but once the newer stuff comes out the 4K TV is not longer the new kid on the block....lol


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

New York


----------



## winemaker81

geek said:


> At the same time, I compare this to like when you buy new technology stuff, say a brand new 4K TV, you pay lots of money up front at first but once the newer stuff comes out the 4K TV is not longer the new kid on the block....lol


Actually, *I* don't pay. I let others, who have the interest and the available cash, do the initial buying!  

I say that tongue-in-cheek, but it is true. In 2015 I performed a comparison between the 4 cylinder and hybrid Camry models. Based upon the then-current gas prices, my annual miles driven, and the difference in price between the models, I figured that the break even point was 7 years. Meaning that the cost to purchase and operate the more expensive hybrid model would equal the 4 cylinder modal after 7 years. At which point, the warranty on the battery expires, and it was possible I'd need to replace it. Based upon the financial analysis, I purchased the non-hybrid model.


----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> That is right....lol
> At the same time, I compare this to like when you buy new technology stuff, say a brand new 4K TV, you pay lots of money up front at first but once the newer stuff comes out the 4K TV is not longer the new kid on the block....lol



If ya got the money, spend it. I am getting really sick of my BIL bitching about how much it costs to fill up his top of the line Lexus and his F350. But he worked hard for a long time and he has the money to have the Lexus and the F350, so he has the money for the fuel.

If I ever buy an EV, though, it won't be from Elon Musk. Take that to the bank.


----------



## jswordy

winemaker81 said:


> Actually, *I* don't pay. I let others, who have the interest and the available cash, do the initial buying!
> 
> I say that tongue-in-cheek, but it is true. In 2015 I performed a comparison between the 4 cylinder and hybrid Camry models. Based upon the then-current gas prices, my annual miles driven, and the difference in price between the models, I figured that the break even point was 7 years. Meaning that the cost to purchase and operate the more expensive hybrid model would equal the 4 cylinder modal after 7 years. At which point, the warranty on the battery expires, and it was possible I'd need to replace it. Based upon the financial analysis, I purchased the non-hybrid model.



I am well enough off that I can buy new, luxury vehicles if I so desire. But I buy low-mileage, used, economy vehicles for cash, and I drive them until they are literally worthless. My last car I owned for 23 years. Why? How the heck do you think I got the money in the first place?


----------



## winemaker81

jswordy said:


> How the heck do you think I got the money in the first place?


I was told this many moons ago, and it's right: Wealth is not how much you make, it's how much you save.


----------



## jswordy

winemaker81 said:


> I was told this many moons ago, and it's right: Wealth is not how much you make, it's how much you save.



"Always keep the numerator smaller than the denominator." – Theodore Roosevelt


----------



## sour_grapes

"Annual income twenty pounds, annual expenditure nineteen nineteen and six, result happiness; Annual income twenty pounds, annual expenditure twenty pounds ought and six, result misery." Charles Dickens, 1849 (in _David Copperfield_)


----------



## geek




----------



## geek

Brisket leftovers and heated in the oven….soooo good


----------



## jswordy

sour_grapes said:


> "Annual income twenty pounds, annual expenditure nineteen nineteen and six, result happiness; Annual income twenty pounds, annual expenditure twenty pounds ought and six, result misery." Charles Dickens, 1849 (in _David Copperfield_)



Simply put, the more you *OWE*, the more you're *OWNED*. I wish every kid would have that explained to them from the time they are born.

It is a great feeling to be financially independent and not owe anyone a dime outside my monthly bills.

"Oh, but you didn't enjoy life!" People say that to me (really to themselves). But I don't need to spend money to enjoy myself.


----------



## winemaker81

geek said:


> Brisket leftovers and heated in the oven….soooo good
> 
> View attachment 89151


Looks great! If I didn't finish last weekend's ribs, I'd be really jealous of you!!!


----------



## winemaker81

jswordy said:


> Simply put, the more you *OWE*, the more you're *OWNED*. I wish every kid would have that explained to them from the time they are born.


Amen on that point!

Many moons ago a roommate asked me a question -- he'd been making minimum payments for a year on a credit card and could not understand why the principal was reduced by $30 but he'd paid nearly $400.

I reviewed his bill and explained that of his $32 payment, $2.50 was principal, the remainder was interest. If he continued to make minimum payments, it would take nearly 40 years to pay it off. [Yes, this is accurate -- it was before CC reform.]

His parents had never taught him anything about this. It may be they didn't know, either. He may have been ignorant up to that point, but he learned fast, and wiped his overall debt out in less than 12 months, and has never been in debt since then.

By the time my sons graduated high school, they understood the true cost of debt. My old friend was a good example of both the cost of not knowing, AND how to fix things once you understand!


----------



## bstnh1

New Hampshire on a cloudy day!


Columbine.



Swallow peeking out.



Black Locust in bloom.


----------



## jswordy

winemaker81 said:


> Amen on that point!
> 
> Many moons ago a roommate asked me a question -- he'd been making minimum payments for a year on a credit card and could not understand why the principal was reduced by $30 but he'd paid nearly $400.
> 
> I reviewed his bill and explained that of his $32 payment, $2.50 was principal, the remainder was interest. If he continued to make minimum payments, it would take nearly 40 years to pay it off. [Yes, this is accurate -- it was before CC reform.]
> 
> His parents had never taught him anything about this. It may be they didn't know, either. He may have been ignorant up to that point, but he learned fast, and wiped his overall debt out in less than 12 months, and has never been in debt since then.
> 
> By the time my sons graduated high school, they understood the true cost of debt. My old friend was a good example of both the cost of not knowing, AND how to fix things once you understand!



Great story! My farmer father-in-law (RIP) used to say, "Interest on debt is a dead horse, and you can't ride a dead horse!"


----------



## jswordy

This must have been a Grain Belt thing, cuz I haven't seen any of these down South. Many a farmer keeps a cooler of these handy for after a long day's work, though, I do know that. So it's a good partnership.


----------



## geek




----------



## FlamingoEmporium




----------



## Sage

The Shadow knows....

Edit: I remember listening to "the shadow" on the radio when very young. Recently made into a movie of sorts.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

Sage said:


> The Shadow knows....
> 
> View attachment 89190


Not a flasher, I hope


----------



## FlamingoEmporium




----------



## bstnh1

geek said:


> View attachment 89116


Why , I saw one just yesterday.

Less than 1% of cars on U.S. roads are electric, but EVs currently account for about 2% of the new car market.


----------



## geek

Something in the making


----------



## ibglowin

Hopefully not hamburgers.......



geek said:


> Something in the making
> 
> View attachment 89197


----------



## vinny

geek said:


> Something in the making
> 
> View attachment 89197


I hope it involves a cup of french onion for dipping!


----------



## winemaker81




----------



## bstnh1

winemaker81 said:


> View attachment 89208


Here's the fire pit to go with it!


----------



## ibglowin

North Valley. ABQ, NM


----------



## crushday

ibglowin said:


> North Valley. ABQ, NM
> 
> View attachment 89227


Wow. That is a HUGE Cottowood tree!


----------



## geek

winemaker81 said:


> View attachment 89208




What????????? Where's the Mandolorian?? lol


----------



## geek




----------



## geek




----------



## cmason1957

geek said:


> View attachment 89236
> View attachment 89237
> View attachment 89238



Doodles have such expressive faces. I just love them.


----------



## ibglowin

Thats the poor Golden saying "help I somehow got trapped in a poodle's body get me out of here!"



cmason1957 said:


> Doodles have such expressive faces. I just love them.


----------



## cmason1957

ibglowin said:


> Thats the poor Golden saying "help I somehow got trapped in a poodle's body get me out of here!"



Our maybe they are saying I got all this hair I can't get rid of. Let me shed it, dang poodle!


----------



## geek

Father and son


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Father and son View attachment 89270



They don't look related to me.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## sour_grapes

jswordy said:


> View attachment 89411



At first I thought it was an Auto-wrench-deck chair, but the seat was not reclined back enough


----------



## sour_grapes

This picture is for @Rocky . Well, really, it is for his lovely bride @Bev, but I have to use Rocky as an intermediary!  

This is (sort of) the pharmacy at which Bev used to work, in Canandaigua. I say "sort of" because I bet she worked at the former location. When Wegmans greatly expanded their store, the former location became a deli/restaurant and some other stores for 20+ years. However, a hospital (UR) just bought out that whole location for an urgent-care center. Anyway, here's to you, Bev!

PS: I have noted this before, so please forgive the repetition. This is the store closest to Danny Wegman's house, so they keep it up pretty nice!


----------



## Rocky

Thank you, Paul. That is a newer store and Bev worked in the original Canandaigua location. She was the Chief Pharmacist there when they opened the location. The store nearest to where we lived was in Perinton, and Bev worked there before being promoted to CP.

Danny used to come into both stores frequently because they were near his home. He came into the Perinton store one day and said to a new employee, "Hi, I'm Danny," and the poor kid replied, "Danny who?" When he learned who 'Danny' was, he was very embarrassed and a little bit miffed. He said to some other employees, "How was I supposed to know who he was? Doesn't he have a last name? What is he, like Cher or something?!"


----------



## cmason1957

Rocky said:


> Thank you, Paul. That is a newer store and Bev worked in the original Canandaigua location. She was the Chief Pharmacist there when they opened the location. The store nearest to where we lived was in Perinton, and Bev worked there before being promoted to CP.
> 
> Danny used to come into both stores frequently because they were near his home. He came into the Perinton store one day and said to a new employee, "Hi, I'm Danny," and the poor kid replied, "Danny who?" When he learned who 'Danny' was, he was very embarrassed and a little bit miffed. He said to some other employees, "How was I supposed to know who he was? Doesn't he have a last name? What is he, like Cher or something?!"



That reminds me of stories from back in the late 70's/early 80s of Sam Walton (Wal-Mart Founder) showing up at the few Wal-Mart stores there were at the time, most within driving distance of Bentonville, AK just to shop and survey the store. He would show up in the kind of clothes most of his customers might wear, not in the suits and such of many founders, driving an old beat-up truck. He always bought something and if the checker didn't say the famous phrase - "Thanks for shopping at Wal-Mart" they might find themselves unemployed. That certainly doesn't happen any longer.


----------



## geek




----------



## sour_grapes

cmason1957 said:


> He [Walton] would show up in the kind of clothes most of his customers might wear,



Gee thanks, Craig. Now I just _had_ to go look at People of Walmart for 10 minutes!


----------



## cmason1957

sour_grapes said:


> Gee thanks, Craig. Now I just _had_ to go look at People of Walmart for 10 minutes!



You are welcome. My girlfriend back during that time of my life opened the Walmart in Washington, MO and told me that he came in one time.


----------



## winemaker81

sour_grapes said:


> Gee thanks, Craig. Now I just _had_ to go look at People of Walmart for 10 minutes!


A Walmart near me is probably a major contributor to that site.


----------



## geek




----------



## cmason1957

She was very tired from playing at the dog park this afternoon. A bassethound and two mixed breeds, along with her had a great time running after each other for about ten minutes. Then she was done (broke as my wife says). She had to get all the of her favorite stuffed animals to sleep on.


----------



## vinny

sour_grapes said:


> Gee thanks, Craig. Now I just _had_ to go look at People of Walmart for 10 minutes!


Gee thanks, Paul.... 10 minutes I can never get back... And so many things that I can never unsee!


----------



## vinny

We had breakfast guests this morning. They were just coming in for a good picture and the dog lost his mind. They sauntered away and this was the best I could get.


----------



## vinny

The last time we had a moose and calf this close to the house was about 9 years ago. Just something about them. So awkward and gangly that they are cute?

Both phones were zoomed out to max and the pictures were terrible. This is the last visit, but you can actually see what I was trying to share.

Interesting that the last time they came through I had also just ripped up the lawn and developed new area....


----------



## winemaker81

vinny said:


> Both phones were zoomed out to max and the pictures were terrible.


It's still cool when someone you know (well, as much as we know each other on this forum) actually took the picture.

I have photos of an albino deer (NC whitetail) that has been around for several years. I don't believe I've gotten a good one of it. Regular whitetails are in our backyard on a daily basis, and the snots ate my wife's roses -- they love tender buds.


----------



## vinny

winemaker81 said:


> Regular whitetails are in our backyard on a daily basis, and the snots ate my wife's roses -- they love tender buds.


It's nice having wildlife around. We have deer on a daily basis as well. There were 7 in the driveway when I came in the other day. 

Last year they finally got in the garden. We got away without a fence for 10 years. Last year we pulled everything but the beets and that night they came and pulled every one and took a bite for good measure. Over the next 3-4 nights they came back and cleaned them all up.

Everything is just starting to come up. Potatoes are about an inch tall. I'm not going to push my luck too far. The fence will be up in a couple of weeks.


----------



## geek

I cannot wait to see a small bear around my backyard, they've been seen around downtown lately


----------



## Retired teacher

We have a raccoon in a big elm tree in our circle driveway right now. I’ll leave him alone and hope he leaves on his own tonight.


----------



## vinny

geek said:


> I cannot wait to see a small bear around my backyard, they've been seen around downtown lately


We usually get a bear once a year. I don't let them linger, they can become a nuisance fast. Often they are young and just don't know any better. Other times they are 'nuisance' bears that have been relocated from another location. Once they get accustomed to people they will come and go as they please and get into everything. the compost... My garbage bins have bites taken out of them.

The biggest issue, I have quads and side by sides. They like to eat the seats, which I do not appreciate. It often takes 2 or 3 times, but repeated successions of loud noise can often persuade them to move on.


----------



## mikewatkins727

Retired teacher said:


> We have a raccoon in a big elm tree in our circle driveway right now. I’ll leave him alone and hope he leaves on his own tonight.


You may be in for a surprise. If you do not see him, rest assured he is not far away.


----------



## Winedmannion

K5MOW said:


> View attachment 7782
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of some of my batches.
> 
> Roger


What is going on with the middle one? White at top and bottom?


----------



## geek

Detailing day today, smooth and silky like a baby’s butt as they say


----------



## ibglowin

In case you were wondering. No the Southwest continues to burn forrest land at an unprecedented rate. We are now at close to 700,000 acres burned in New Mexico so far this SPRING. Summer doesn't start for another week or so...........


----------



## bstnh1

vinny said:


> It's nice having wildlife around. We have deer on a daily basis as well. There were 7 in the driveway when I came in the other day.
> 
> Last year they finally got in the garden. We got away without a fence for 10 years. Last year we pulled everything but the beets and that night they came and pulled every one and took a bite for good measure. Over the next 3-4 nights they came back and cleaned them all up.
> 
> Everything is just starting to come up. Potatoes are about an inch tall. I'm not going to push my luck too far. The fence will be up in a couple of weeks.


I had to put up a fence around the garden this year. Got away with no fence for 6 years, but last year woodchucks, raccoons and deer finally found it. They got more out of it than we did!  And it didn't end there. It was a pretty mild winter here, but for some reason the deer devastated the neighborhood - ate up almost every evergreen shrub in site.


----------



## sour_grapes

Winedmannion said:


> What is going on with the middle one? White at top and bottom?



9 years is a long time on the internet.....


----------



## David Violante

On the way back to NY from FL…


----------



## Jim Welch

Big bright full moon tonight!


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

David Violante said:


> On the way back to NY from FL…


I probably flew right over you.


----------



## Kraffty

We had Lori's Aunt and her aunt's husband visiting from Tenn. over the weekend. We took them up to Flagstaff to sightsee about 10:30 in the morn. About the time we reached Flag we started seeing a pretty small plume of smoke behind the city. The wind was blowing like crazy and I said this could be bad. Within a couple of hours it had grown to over 1000 acres. We were in a candy shop when everyone's phones and watches started sounding off with evacuation warnings for the next closest town. We headed back home and by the morning it was around 5000 acres and growing. Wind warnings in effect through tomorrow.


----------



## ceeaton

A view from just outside our porch. Turned out to be a beautiful day in northern PA. Haven't been this relaxed in years. Puttering around and working on small projects, which always exist around this cabin. Hoping to go fishing this evening, looks like there are some good fly hatches the last few evenings.

Nice I can post up here, my brother signed up for StarLink and they sent him the unit the next day. I guess he's one of the first testers up in this area. Problem is the canyon walls, get an outage about once a minute. Not noticeable unless you hit "post" when it's out. Can watch videos as long as they buffer. My brother and his family were watching Netflix etc on a Roku device. I come up here to escape the world, lol, no videos for us.






Edit: Wifey just said I missed a doe and her fawn walking across on the bike trail a few minutes ago. Can't beat that! My wife is pretty sure that it was the same fawn came up to her on a walk yesterday until she realized she wasn't "mommy".


----------



## ceeaton

2nd night in a row, my son catches his dinner. We're in a special regulation area, so he has to go downstream about 1/2 mile to keep anything. This is a 14" rainbow trout, obviously stocked at some point, not lot's of color to it. He caught a native brook trout near a run in the same area that was quite beautiful. We don't normally keep those unless we injure them with the hook.


----------



## ibglowin

Sorry to see this Mike and didn't want to share our misfortune with you. They say the monsoon season will startup by Friday and carry through the weekend so maybe you guys will get some help from above. We have not had a drop of any type of precipitation for over 3 months now. Stay safe.



Kraffty said:


> We had Lori's Aunt and her aunt's husband visiting from Tenn. over the weekend. We took them up to Flagstaff to sightsee about 10:30 in the morn. About the time we reached Flag we started seeing a pretty small plume of smoke behind the city. The wind was blowing like crazy and I said this could be bad. Within a couple of hours it had grown to over 1000 acres. We were in a candy shop when everyone's phones and watches started sounding off with evacuation warnings for the next closest town. We headed back home and by the morning it was around 5000 acres and growing. Wind warnings in effect through tomorrow.
> View attachment 89535


----------



## ceeaton

I feel bad for youzes guys. Specially since we can burn as long as we watch it. Started up a fire in the yard for the girls to make smores. As long as we watch it and have water close, we can burn if it is enclosed. Have water, enclosed and watching it. 

If I drink enough beer I'll have plenty of "ready" water, lol. Wind died down an hour ago or so, burn is okay, but if the wind starts back up I'll hose it down.


----------



## wood1954

geek said:


> View attachment 88826


Their wine is so bad they have to flavor it with rum?


----------



## bstnh1

Now where have I seen photos similar to this?????


----------



## BigDaveK

Wine makers and gardeners know patience.

Black hollyhock are biennial, flower the 2nd year. Seeds planted last year, started flowering yesterday.

I'll make some tea to see if there are any wine possibilities.


----------



## geek




----------



## geek




----------



## ibglowin

We have yet another fire that started about 5 days ago in northern NM. The Midnight Fire is about 30 miles north of us and is already at 5000 acres. We have had 90+ degree weather this week and winds up to 25mph each day making fighting the fire difficult/hazardous. Praying for monsoons to start up and help with all the fires in the southwest.


----------



## vinny

bstnh1 said:


> It was a pretty mild winter here, but for some reason the deer devastated the neighborhood - ate up almost every evergreen shrub in site.


That's bizarre. I know we pick and choose what we plant because some will be moose food, guaranteed. Usually if it is mild you see less of them because they have what they need deeper in the forest. 


bstnh1 said:


> They got more out of it than we did!


That would be hard to take. 

We have a short growing season. Usually we plant on May long weekend. May 18-23rd on average. Everything above ground is done in September and we usually dig the root vegetables up in early October. 

We don't get a second chance, so the fence must happen. 

I'm considering the beets a warning shot.


----------



## vinny

bstnh1 said:


> Now where have I seen photos similar to this?????


NASA????


----------



## vinny

geek said:


> Detailing day today, smooth and silky like a baby’s butt as they say
> 
> View attachment 89482


You are more ambitious than me! I have been threatening to make an _appointment_ to get my truck detailed for months.

Mostly though.... I am wondering how you get in! 

It's hard to keep up with today's world. My door handles still have handles.


----------



## Kraffty

Well, my trusty steed "Greystreet" and I went out to capture the moonrise last night. This is composed from 6 shots of different exposure lengths to get the tail lights trailing and then the moon and stars NOT trailing. Of course I had to get a shot of the jeep with the town of Jerome off in the background.


----------



## vinny

Kraffty said:


> Of course I had to get a shot of the jeep with the town of Jerome off in the background


 It wouldn't be worth the trip, otherwise!

Nice work, it's a very cool picture. I'd hang it on my wall!


----------



## bstnh1

vinny said:


> That's bizarre. I know we pick and choose what we plant because some will be moose food, guaranteed. Usually if it is mild you see less of them because they have what they need deeper in the forest.
> 
> That would be hard to take.
> 
> We have a short growing season. Usually we plant on May long weekend. May 18-23rd on average. Everything above ground is done in September and we usually dig the root vegetables up in early October.
> 
> We don't get a second chance, so the fence must happen.
> 
> I'm considering the beets a warning shot.


Your growing season is pretty much the same as ours in southern New Hampshire. That's surprising! The tomatoes, peppers, cukes, etc. usually go in around May 30th. Beets, Swiss Chard, Cabbage and other cold tolerant crops go in a bit earlier. Our first frost in the fall is generally around September 30, but could be a bit later.


----------



## geek

Early bird


----------



## ibglowin

Finally the monsoons are here!


----------



## geek

Relaxing


----------



## geek

Chai loves going everywhere and specially near the beach 🏖


----------



## geek




----------



## bstnh1

ibglowin said:


> Finally the monsoons are here!
> 
> View attachment 89659


I noticed that New Mexico gets somewhere around 3.5" of rain during the monsoon season which runs most of the summer. I'm amazed that that little rain is called a "monsoon season". We get about 51 or 52" of precip every year and 4 inches or so in one month is pretty much normal here. So far this year we've had 21.3", a little on the dry side.


----------



## ibglowin

Monsoon rain is a weather pattern and not an amount really. They call this region the desert southwest for a reason. This time of year the moisture gates from the Pacific side of Mexico open up and we get a nice stream flowing up into AZ & NM. The daily afternoon heating and mountains create a perfect storm setup on many days. It's hit and miss a lot of days and sadly our monsoonal rains are quite often associated with damaging hail that can destroy a Summer garden in a matter of minutes. 

Los Alamos (7200ft EL) normally gets 16" of rain and 39" of snow on average in a year. The past couple of years we have experienced way less of both.



bstnh1 said:


> I noticed that New Mexico gets somewhere around 3.5" of rain during the monsoon season which runs most of the summer. I'm amazed that that little rain is called a "monsoon season". We get about 51 or 52" of precip every year and 4 inches or so in one month is pretty much normal here. So far this year we've had 21.3", a little on the dry side.


----------



## geek




----------



## pjcaden

Racked a lemon melomel today @ 1.010 for balance.


----------



## ibglowin

White Rim Storm. Canyonlands NP, UT


----------



## geek

Nothing wrong about eating pizza at an Italian restaurant in the DR, and a Presidente light? Perfect fo me


----------



## winemaker81

We have a doe that feeds in our backyard periodically. We don't normally see her in the afternoon, but it's a relatively cool day. The grass she's eating is crab grass, so we're happy for her to have her fill!


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> View attachment 89687
> View attachment 89688
> View attachment 89689



Does the dog have elite Gold Medallion frequent flyer status yet?


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> Does the dog have elite Gold Medallion frequent flyer status yet?




That is Chai in that pic, he only traveled once to the US a couple years ago, hoping to bring it back next month.


----------



## geek




----------



## geek




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## bstnh1

geek said:


> Chai loves going everywhere and specially near the beach 🏖
> 
> View attachment 89676


*You have two woofs????*


----------



## Rice_Guy

A view from the volcanic hill where @balatonwine lives, will sample wines tomorrow and try a few Hungarian dishes.


----------



## geek

bstnh1 said:


> *You have two woofs????*



lol, we have this little one and also the big Golden Doodle in CT, both lovely for sure.


----------



## geek

A day in a crowded city, very tough for him


----------



## ibglowin

Looks like there is $$$ in sugar water! Who knew!


----------



## vinny

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 89731


Mike, did you take this photo?


----------



## ibglowin

vinny said:


> Mike, did you take this photo?


Yep


----------



## vinny

ibglowin said:


> Yep


Nicely done!


----------



## ibglowin

vinny said:


> Mike, did you take this photo?


Sorry, wrong photo! LOL Thought you were talking about the sugar water pic I just posted. Most of the pics come from a local photographer named Klaus Priebe. You can purchase prints directly from him!









Products


Browse all products from Klaus Priebe Photography.




klauspriebephotography.bigcartel.com


----------



## Rice_Guy

As a farmer my impression of what is important has changed, ,,, grapes are weeds

these are on about four foot row spacing by three foot plant spacing. The owner will mow the head land with an electric corded mower.
Grapes fill in any empty space. Grapes are decorative over the patio. , , ,


Grapes are more important than a 800 year old castle.


----------



## Kraffty

We're resting up today. Last week we had Lori's Aunt and husband and this week we had her Uncle and his wife out for a few days. Had a blast, too much food, drink and tourist guiding. First time giving "Grey Jeep Tours" in perfect weather, southwesters will get the reference. They enjoyed it all so much they're coming back in September.


----------



## winemaker81

geek said:


> View attachment 89729
> I


I didn't go through "acceptance". I went through the one stage of, "Are you out of your freaking mind?"


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

Dragon fruit cactus is blooming. hope a few get pollinated.


----------



## winemaker81

Last week I went into the offices of a business unit I support, for the first time in 2+ years. I found this in one of the drawers of my desk.




I thought it was soy sauce. Read the label ......


----------



## vinny

winemaker81 said:


> Last week I went into the offices of a business unit I support, for the first time in 2+ years. I found this in one of the drawers of my desk.
> 
> View attachment 89818
> 
> 
> I thought it was soy sauce. Read the label ......


Hmmmm. You go in that often, and yet you have your own desk?

Very interesting.


----------



## vezePilot

He's been gone more than a month now. Was 13 years old. And I am rudderless without him.
*Buddy* ... found next to an Interstate, injured and starving, in 2011 ... Best. Dog. Ever.


----------



## winemaker81

vinny said:


> Hmmmm. You go in that often, and yet you have your own desk?


Pre-covid I was in this office 1 day/week. There are several unused cubicles, and it was assumed I'd be back, so the space was never reclaimed.


----------



## Rice_Guy

Budapest


o


o


the monuments are impressive


----------



## geek

Maybe wrong thread


----------



## Jovimaple

Finally the rotting deck and pergola are GONE (we knew these were a problem when we moved into the home 3 years ago). Stamped concrete patio finished today! The patio, a gazebo, new furniture, new apron in front of the garage ALL for less than the quotes we were getting to replace just the deck alone. Edit: For anyone in the Minneapolis/St. Paul area needing concrete work . . . I got a guy! PM me! Although he's mostly booked through the rest of this year . . .

Before (old deck, pergola, and small patio) and after (one big patio):




Detail of the stamped concrete:


----------



## BigDaveK

vezePilot said:


> He's been gone more than a month now. Was 13 years old. And I am rudderless without him.
> *Buddy* ... found next to an Interstate, injured and starving, in 2011 ... Best. Dog. Ever.
> 
> View attachment 89827



I am so so sorry.
I'm a cat person but I know how you feel. So much joy and love... and eventually horrible horrible sadness and pain.
So sorry.


----------



## ibglowin

Finally getting some much needed rain in NM!


----------



## Rocky

ibglowin said:


> Looks like there is $$$ in sugar water! Who knew!
> 
> View attachment 89755


I would guess that the costliest items in the production of that simple syrup is the plastic bottle and the label.


----------



## David Violante

ibglowin said:


> Finally getting some much needed rain in NM!
> 
> View attachment 89879



We're headed out to Albuquerque tomorrow... Ghost Ranch for a week... very much looking forward to it!


----------



## Kraffty

We had our first real monsoon storm here in the high country yesterday afternoon. Brief hailstorm, 3/8" diameter, and then rain. Lightning and more rain overnight followed by a beautiful AZ sunrise. Shot about midnight and again around 5 this am off the patio. Supposed to keep up for at least a week. YES!


----------



## ibglowin

Good timing! The forest all all back open as of this morning. 

I could not legally smoke a brisket until today.

We have monsoon rain in the forecast for the next 7 days for most of the State.



David Violante said:


> We're headed out to Albuquerque tomorrow... Ghost Ranch for a week... very much looking forward to it!


----------



## David Violante

ibglowin said:


> Good timing! The forest all all back open as of this morning.
> 
> I could not legally smoke a brisket until today.
> 
> We have monsoon rain in the forecast for the next 7 days for most of the State.


Wohoo! Great news!


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## winemaker81

Our stove has a center burner that we've never used. Recently my wife pulled out the broiler drawer (gas stove) and spotted a cast iron griddle that we had completely forgot about. I never use the broiler and haven't opened the drawer since the stove was installed.

Having seen it, I had to use it.


----------



## vinny

winemaker81 said:


> Our stove has a center burner that we've never used. Recently my wife pulled out the broiler drawer (gas stove) and spotted a cast iron griddle that we had completely forgot about. I never use the broiler and haven't opened the drawer since the stove was installed.
> 
> Having seen it, I had to use it.
> 
> View attachment 89950


Nice find! Your breakfast options just jumped to a new level. I love my griddle. It's amazing for grilled cheese, hashbrowns, fajitas and fish tacos, especially for warming tortillas, burgers! Bruschetta. Anything you would do in a pan is just way easier to manage, which is why it is great for fish. You don't have to dig into the pan, you can gently flip delicate things over.

Don't overlook moving it around for higher temps and better heat distribution over the double burners.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemaker81

vinny said:


> Don't overlook moving it around for higher temps and better heat distribution over the double burners.


The middle burner is oblong, and not really suited for a pan -- probably why I've never used that burner. I supposed if I had a really large saute pan it would work.

I probably wouldn't use it for burgers, as the grease would spatter more than with a pan. But it sounds like a great idea for fish. I need to make corn tortillas like my son did when we visited -- this would be great for that. [which means I need a tortilla press -- his is cast iron and worked fantastic.]

My younger son is really into cast iron -- we are at max capacity on kitchen storage so I need to make room before I can invest in pans I've got my eyes on.


----------



## vinny

winemaker81 said:


> The middle burner is oblong, and not really suited for a pan -- probably why I've never used that burner. I supposed if I had a really large saute pan it would work.
> 
> I probably wouldn't use it for burgers, as the grease would spatter more than with a pan. But it sounds like a great idea for fish. I need to make corn tortillas like my son did when we visited -- this would be great for that. [which means I need a tortilla press -- his is cast iron and worked fantastic.]
> 
> My younger son is really into cast iron -- we are at max capacity on kitchen storage so I need to make room before I can invest in pans I've got my eyes on.
> 
> View attachment 89957


No wonder you haven't used it. Other that making gravy in a turkey roaster it would only be good for the griddle. 

Mine is built in and has sides. It helps contain some of the splatter, but I cover the other burners with kitchen towels when I make bacon and burgers. No fun pulling everything apart, especially when you just finished a heavy griddle feed.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Sage

This morning after walking with the dogs. Sun just coming up over the mountain behind me.


----------



## ibglowin

Thats a BIG dog........




Sage said:


> This morning after walking with the dogs. Sun just coming up over the mountain behind me.
> 
> View attachment 89980


----------



## Sage

12 year old 135 lb yellow Lab, Sacre


----------



## Rice_Guy

Hapsburgs regal palace

an outing in Vienna



the world from the Danube
& some Wisconsin Vinters on an outing


----------



## geek

Just wow  and beautiful sunset.
Samana, DR.


----------



## geek




----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> Just wow  and beautiful sunset.
> Samana, DR.
> 
> View attachment 90012



It's not germane, but do you know what the heck is in the top left corner of your image? I cannot figure it out...


----------



## Ohio Bob

sour_grapes said:


> It's not germane, but do you know what the heck is in the top left corner of your image? I cannot figure it out...


Looks like a kite?


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> It's not germane, but do you know what the heck is in the top left corner of your image? I cannot figure it out...



OVNIS....lol  

I had posted that pic on Instagram and had deleted it so I grabbed a screen shot of it and didn't crop properly.

We need to call you the professor Paul, good observator..


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> OVNIS....lol


I had to google that!




geek said:


> I had posted that pic on Instagram and had deleted it so I grabbed a screen shot of it and didn't crop properly.
> 
> We need to call you the professor Paul, good observator..



Thanks, but @Boatboy24 is the REAL observant one on pictures around here!


----------



## Kraffty

Up late again taking advantage of the new moon darkness. This is from a viewpoint on the upper Red Rock Loop just before you get into Sedona proper.


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> I had to google that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, but @Boatboy24 is the REAL observant one on pictures around here!



OVNI = UFO


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> OVNI = UFO



Yes, so the google machine informed me!


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

Juicing some passion fruit


----------



## BigDaveK

This morning - 
And this is why I stock a boatload of sugar.
Hydrogen is the most abundant element in the universe. Sugar is the second most abundant. I don't get it....


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

BigDaveK said:


> This morning -
> And this is why I stock a boatload of sugar.
> Hydrogen is the most abundant element in the universe. Sugar is the second most abundant. I don't get it....
> 
> View attachment 90153


Uh oh, I’ve got a freezer full of fruit and no sugar. I’m going to Walmart to get the 25 pounder


----------



## vinny

FlamingoEmporium said:


> Uh oh, I’ve got a freezer full of fruit and no sugar. I’m going to Walmart to get the 25 pounder


I always buy more than I need for the week just to make sure there's a bit of a stock. I might not be able to make exactly I want for dinner, but I don't HAVE to run to the grocery store today if it's not convenient. It's 45 minutes drive time there and back, plus shopping, mail, etc.

SO, I've been throwing in an extra sugar every once in a while. I think I'm at 5 22lb bags currently. 

I don't even feel bad about it.


----------



## BigDaveK

Living in a mostly rural community I noticed there's usually a run on sugar during canning season. Too early for that, though. Three days ago there were 7 25lb bags - not counting the one in my cart.


----------



## ibglowin

White Sands, NM


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 90172



Garrapata....lol


----------



## ibglowin

geek said:


> Garrapata....lol



Must be called that for a good reason........


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Must be called that for a good reason........



This is what tick is called in Spanish at least in the DR.
Funny or silly name for a canyon


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> White Sands, NM


You sure that isn't sugar just pretending to be sand (lol)?



Dog sitting this afternoon. Kids either working or at a sleep over, wifey working. Me and the dog hanging out, it's tough but someone has to do it. Making a loaf of bread as I loaf in the kitchen. Nice to have central a/c working again.

Supposed to have fireworks tonight at the dam, curious how the dog reacts, I have a feeling she'll be rather vocal as she looks out from under the kitchen table, lol.


----------



## ibglowin

Unless if you hike in that canyon you are covered with ticks afterwards.......



geek said:


> This is what tick is called in Spanish at least in the DR.
> Funny or silly name for a canyon


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Unless if you hike in that canyon you are covered with ticks afterwards.......


Come to my house, I get ticks all the time pushing the lawn. I actually put on bug spray, still doesn't deter them, other than they don't attach to my legs (just my head, better blood, no brains just wood).


----------



## sour_grapes

Getting ready for the big fireworks show tonight! (We always do a BIG, privately sponsored show on July 3rd, and then the county and municipalities do somewhat smaller shows on the 4th.) There were more shells behind the truck.


----------



## sour_grapes

Oh, here is one from last week that I forgot to post. They close down a few blocks of my neighborhood every year for professional bike racing, with many different classes (age, gender, ability...). It is a fun, all-day event (at which much beer is typically harmed  ).


----------



## ibglowin

Not NM!


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Not NM!



Are you okay?


----------



## ibglowin

Every once in a while I have to post a pic from Mrs IB's home State! 



sour_grapes said:


> Are you okay?


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Every once in a while I have to post a pic from Mrs IB's home State!



'Tis beautiful. Whereabouts?


----------



## ibglowin

I figured the famous volcano/mountain in the background would give it away for sure!




sour_grapes said:


> 'Tis beautiful. Whereabouts?


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> I figured the famous volcano/mountain in the background would give it away for sure!


----------



## sour_grapes

sour_grapes said:


> Getting ready for the big fireworks show tonight! (We always do a BIG, privately sponsored show on July 3rd, and then the county and municipalities do somewhat smaller shows on the 4th.) There were more shells behind the truck.
> 
> View attachment 90198



So it turns out this was only about half the shells! There was also a barge in the lake, and the two sites performed a more-or-less mirror image display! We watched on the boat from a point about halfway between the sites, and it was like watching a mirror.


----------



## Neb Farmer

ibglowin said:


> Not NM!
> 
> View attachment 90231


Same mountain...from the East side a bit.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium




----------



## geek

FlamingoEmporium said:


> View attachment 90243



I gotta post mangoes pics, they have excellent ones in the DR, to die for in flavor


----------



## sour_grapes

More 4th of July fun at the big lake. 

A floating Tiki Bar!




Someone is flying a small ensign here...


----------



## vinny

geek said:


> I gotta post mangoes pics, they have excellent ones in the DR, to die for in flavor


Ya! no kidding, What have you been doing?

Enjoying yourself?

Lets go on a tour of the DR.


----------



## David Violante

Just returned from a week in NM ourselves… hiked all around Ghost Ranch. Absolutely beautiful…


----------



## BigDaveK

Mutants in the garden or Mother Nature's minions spreading seeds?

I never planted white cone flowers.




And I never planted multi-petal day lilies.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

BigDaveK said:


> Mutants in the garden or Mother Nature's minions spreading seeds?
> 
> I never planted white cone flowers.
> 
> View attachment 90274
> 
> 
> And I never planted multi-petal day lilies.
> 
> View attachment 90275


Does that dangerous wild animal in the picture destroy any of the flowers ?


----------



## Kraffty

Stayed home safe and sound on the deck with brats, beer and camera in hand. Multiple exposures over the half hour display. Quite a show for a little town.


----------



## geek

What a hard life


----------



## BigDaveK

Darrell Hawley said:


> Does that dangerous wild animal in the picture destroy any of the flowers ?


I've made a couple dozen small fences to protect some plants. To a cat everything is a toy...or a bed.


----------



## Jovimaple

Lake life


----------



## winemaker81

BigDaveK said:


> I've made a couple dozen small fences to protect some plants. To a cat everything is a toy...or a bed.


or a litter box. When we purchased a sandbox for our kids, we were warned to get a lid and to use it, else the neighborhood cats would.


----------



## vinny

Jovimaple said:


> Lake life
> 
> View attachment 90306


Wow. Very similar to Alberta. Aspens and cottonwoods?


----------



## winemaker81

I spotted this pair the other day. When I startled them they scampered across the road (to the left) and were joined by a third. They have a nest under a bush on the left of truck (barely in the picture).


----------



## Jovimaple

vinny said:


> Wow. Very similar to Alberta. Aspens and cottonwoods?


Poplars, birch, and cottonwoods. Our cabin is in NW Wisconsin so we are a bit further east and definitely south of you.

When is sunset these days for you? It was still a little light to the west at 10 pm central time last night, although sunset is officially just after 9 pm.


----------



## vinny

Tonight sunset is officially 10:15, but we don't see full dark until after midnight. It starts to lighten again around 3:45 AM.

We have a few spruce mixed in and the odd pine, but that is the majority of what is on my property as well.

Your picture is actually very much like a lot of areas in Saskatchewan, but a lake that size you could almost walk across. They are not known for deep bodies of water. It's the only place I have fished where you can watch the fish take your hook.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Darrell Hawley

This is probably 1 of the twin 10 pointers we saw last fall. The buck knows he lives in the city of Green Bay
and there is nothing you can do to him. I opened the door and he didn't move, went on the patio, didn't move.
Had to walk past that chair before he moved 100 ft to the neighbors. He would make some great venison sausage.


----------



## ibglowin

Sunrise hike in Los.


----------



## sour_grapes

Darrell Hawley said:


> The buck knows he lives in the city of Green Bay



No, the Bucks live in the City of Milwaukee. It is the Packers that live in Green Bay.


----------



## winemaker81

Darrell Hawley said:


> He would make some great venison sausage.


I'd prefer a spikehorn, even when ground the meat is more tender.  

Not that it isn't all good!


----------



## balatonwine

Rice_Guy said:


> As a farmer my impression of what is important has changed, ,,, grapes are weedsView attachment 89767
> 
> these are on about four foot row spacing by three foot plant spacing. The owner will mow the head land with an electric corded mower.
> Grapes fill in any empty space. Grapes are decorative over the patio. , , ,
> View attachment 89773
> 
> Grapes are more important than a 800 year old castle.
> View attachment 89775




I live near those photos in Hungary. That is Sümeg Castle in one photo. Not my castle view. Personally, I see Szigliget Castle from my kitchen window and front porch. How cool is that? 

But I digress....

The post I say is a honest critique. When I first can to Hungary, my view was.... less kind.... First impressions are not always the best impressions.... haha... 

But... After living here for a long time, I might suggest, it is to consider, that in this region there were many "hobby" vineyards. And during the period of Goulash Communism many of these properties had small vineyards to make wine or Pálinka, to keep themselves and their relative sufficiently intoxicated...... And what one sees is the remnants of that. *Which I kind of like myself*. Especially as this region is being quickly gentrified, over built, and completely altered. So these photos are a good historical archive.

And the vineyard methods are indeed very different from what some Americans are familiar with. Very close spacing for example is very common here (as it is in much of Europe). And weirdly, it is not really an inappropriate vineyard method. And most vines are hedged, as a matter of course. That is simply how it is done here. After a short 20 years of growing grapes here, versus the 2,000 (ish) years of grape growing experience since the Romans introduced viticulture in Hungary, I can say, I have learned, they have a point. I tried USA methods here and they all failed. I had to finally admit.... Traditional methods really are effective. Experience (2,000 years) may actually win over New World ideology (at least when it comes to growing grapes)....

Edit: Grapes have been grown around Sümeg Castle for maybe 2,000 years (ish). A 800 year old castle is maybe a simple example of politics.... injected around a then already 1000+ year old wine tradition. I was more annoyed by the Tesco they built across the road from the castle within the last 15 years or so. When I first saw Sümeg Castle, there was no Tesco, but there were plenty of vineyards. And there are fewer vineyards today. And there stands a Tesco.... I find that sad....

Hope this helps.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

ibglowin said:


> Sunrise hike in Los.
> 
> View attachment 90400


You must change the wall hangings on your walls of your house every month. Your photos are so outstanding that everybody would love to have a few hanging on the walls. Love your work.


----------



## ibglowin

Lot of them aren't mine. I just repost things in and around NM. This one is just about 10 mins from the house.



Darrell Hawley said:


> You must change the wall hangings on your walls of your house every month. Your photos are so outstanding that everybody would love to have a few hanging on the walls. Love your work.


----------



## ibglowin

So was checking on the grapes/vines and heard a rufflling noise a few feet away and spotted this site. That is an ~18" garter snake taking down a (live) Spotted Towhee. That snake is not letting go for nothing.........


----------



## geek




----------



## Daboyleroy

DR
I know that bottle
Great picture and choice of hydration


----------



## geek

Guayabas so good


----------



## geek

From last night, I got this bottle of wine while quickly shopping at Costco in Atlanta and they had so many on sale, was in a rush and didn’t see the small letters about the sweetness, but nonetheless it was enjoyable without a real meal/


----------



## ceeaton

Warning, not the best photo, but these buggers are quick. Was doing the lawn, have a grown up patch that I wanted to cut some limbs off of so I could maneuver the push mower around the garden. Cut a few limbs off a small walnut tree, looked up, and said "oh sh!t". Took the best picture I could, uploaded it to the State website to report them. Turns out our township went from no reports last year, to "infested" this year. We have quite a few orchards just north of my location, the lanternfly just loves peaches and apricots and apples etc. These are both early and late nymphs.


----------



## winemaker81

It's been a busy day. Finished plumbing the drain of the new sink in the guest bath. The original plumber LOVED putty -- it looks like he bathed in it. I had to use a pipe wrench to unscrew the joints and a toothpick to scrape out the putty. Later it turned out I had to replace all parts, but the new drain is good!




Before going to my son's house to do some house projects, I spotted a doe and 2 fawn in the back yard.





The previous owner of my son's house left a water hose for the washing machine. Way too late we discovered it's because they couldn't get it off. It appears to be cross-threaded and neither of us were confident we could use more force without breaking something. I can do simple plumbing, but I probably lacks some of the required tools, so he's going to get a plumber to do the job. The spigot looks like it's in bad enough shape that it will need to be replaced. 

His garage door opener stopped working yesterday, and we determined it wasn't getting power. Breaker wasn't popped. It took some hunting, but there is 1 outlet in the garage in a not-obvious location. It's a GFI and the breaker was popped. Once I found the GFI, 1 second fix.

A few weeks ago he purchased a multi-tool set at Harbor Freight at a good price. The tools are not high quality, but it's got everything he needs to get started, and he'll build from here. The first additional purchase will probably be a 16 oz claw hammer. The 8 oz hammer that comes with the set is useful, but a bigger hammer is often necessary.




I just discovered that the new drain in the guest bathroom is leaking a few drops. I get to pull it apart and put it back together. But not today. Right now I'm sipping my 2020 Meritage and not thinking about how much I hate plumbing ....


----------



## geek

Not sure I ever posted these pics.
The sign is in Spanish but basically says this is the very first Chevy vehicle sold by the Mr. Barletta and it was called Model 490 because that’s was the price back then, $490 dollars.

The exibition car is in excellent condition and I can only imagine how much is it worth today.


----------



## jswordy

Varis, my friend is in the rural D-R now...




Cacao...







Lunch being made...


----------



## bstnh1

geek said:


> Not sure I ever posted these pics.
> The sign is in Spanish but basically says this is the very first Chevy vehicle sold by the Mr. Barletta and it was called Model 490 because that’s was the price back then, $490 dollars.
> 
> The exibition car is in excellent condition and I can only imagine how much is it worth today.
> 
> View attachment 90451
> 
> View attachment 90452


But....but..... it's not an EV. Why are you even looking at it?


----------



## geek

bstnh1 said:


> But....but..... it's not an EV. Why are you even looking at it?



Hey, you gotta be open minded  
For a moment I thought it was that EV produced way back but then realized it was a gas car. 

BTW - I think the person mentioned it was 1920 but wondering if that year is correct.


----------



## geek

jswordy said:


> Varis, my friend is in the rural D-R now...
> 
> View attachment 90455
> 
> 
> Cacao...
> 
> View attachment 90456
> 
> 
> View attachment 90457
> 
> 
> Lunch being made...
> 
> View attachment 90458



wow, cacao plantation..


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> Hey, you gotta be open minded
> For a moment I thought it was that EV produced way back but then realized it was a gas car.
> 
> BTW - I think the person mentioned it was 1920 but wondering if that year is correct.


The question is, can it outrun your Tesla?


----------



## vinny

ceeaton said:


> The question is, can it outrun your Tesla?


A 3 speed with 17.6 HP... I certainly hope not!


----------



## ibglowin

Well well. Got my latest issue of CR magazine and this EV got an excellent review. What caught my eye was the fact that this EV has DC Fast Charge. 80% charge in 18min at fast charge stations. Plus KIA still qualifies for $7500 rebate (Federal) plus NM has their own rebate for EV's. Good excuse to perhaps get rid of my 04' Honda S2000 which now has classic car status. Might be almost as fun to drive as the Honda. Would not be looking to take it on any long range road trips. Only local trips and perhaps to ABQ on occasion. Good looking car and it's not made by you know who........ LOL


----------



## BigDaveK

Garden starting to produce...

That means I have to do everything possible to avoid making zucchini wine! 

First up, fermented zucchini kraut....and my Szurke.

Airlock showed signs of fermentation in about 2 hours, about average for vegetable ferments.


----------



## vinny

BigDaveK said:


> Garden starting to produce...
> 
> That means I have to do everything possible to avoid making zucchini wine!
> 
> First up, fermented zucchini kraut....and my Szurke.
> 
> Airlock showed signs of fermentation in about 2 hours, about average for vegetable ferments.
> 
> View attachment 90491


I was walking around the garden today wondering where everyone else's would be at this point. The potatoes are looking good, probably a few more weeks before we get to ravage the 'new' ones. Tomatoes are on the vine and they are healthy, but a long way from ripening. Onions look good, maybe bigger than ever. Peppers are healthy, but small. There are peppers already though. 

I took some pictures, I'll post them later. 

Everything else still has a pretty long way to go. Zucchini's are dreadful. Might not see any at all.


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> The question is, can it outrun your Tesla?



I don't know that a C8 Corvette could...


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Good excuse to perhaps get rid of my 04' Honda S2000 which now has classic car status.



I don't recall your sharing you had an S2000! Nice! My neighbor has one, and we keep threatening to have a comparison between his S2000 and my LS1-powered BMW 3-Series, but we have not put the pieces in place yet. I suspect he will win on the top end and I will win on the bottom.


----------



## vinny

Taters


Tomatoes are 3-6ft tall




Peppers


Corn, carrots, green beans, and beets. Not much heat to inspire these guys, yet. Probably not going to be a corn year.


----------



## ibglowin

Oh yea. Do a search on S2000 by me and you will see about a dozen hits. Bought it new back in 2004 off Ebay no less from a dealer in OK that wanted to get rid of it as Winter was coming and it was still sitting on the lot. It was basically my commuter car for work as long as the roads were clear/dry. Just turned 50K miles so just getting broken in really. Already had two people want to buy it off me. Had it up to 140mph for a short spell on a closed lab road on the weekend years ago. 






sour_grapes said:


> I don't recall your sharing you had an S2000! Nice! My neighbor has one, and we keep threatening to have a comparison between his S2000 and my LS1-powered BMW 3-Series, but we have not put the pieces in place yet. I suspect he will win on the top end and I will win on the bottom.


----------



## bstnh1

vinny said:


> Taters
> View attachment 90494
> 
> Tomatoes are 3-6ft tall
> View attachment 90495
> 
> View attachment 90496
> 
> Peppers
> View attachment 90497
> 
> Corn, carrots, green beans, and beets. Not much heat to inspire these guys, yet. Probably not going to be a corn year.
> View attachment 90498


Looks a lot better than what I have going on. I tried covering the garden with a heavy duty porous poly mulch and burning holes for each tomato, pepper, squash, etc. It keeps the weeds down and lets water through fine, but without a drip irrigation system of some sort under the mulch, there no good way to fertilize anything beyond the little they get at planting time and no way to cultivate anything. Back to the traditional way next year!


----------



## vinny

bstnh1 said:


> Looks a lot better than what I have going on. I tried covering the garden with a heavy duty porous poly mulch and burning holes for each tomato, pepper, squash, etc. It keeps the weeds down and lets water through fine, but without a drip irrigation system of some sort under the mulch, there no good way to fertilize anything beyond the little they get at planting time and no way to cultivate anything. Back to the traditional way next year!


We have tried a few different things over the years, like straw cover to keep weeds down. At this point it is don't mess with what works. We put fish heads (or chopped up fish) under the tomatoes, but other than that no pesticides or fertilizer unless there is a serious issue. Every couple of years we try to find a low spot on the property to dig up some black dirt to replenish nutrients, but that's about it, other than tilling everything in after harvest.

We have neighbours that spend hours in the garden every day. We pretty well plant and let it go for a couple weeks until everything is easily distinguishable from weeds and do a good weeding. A couple more times through the season keeps most things in check, but quite often we are looking pretty haggard compared to the neighbours and our yields are usually better. Kinda like the whole wine is forgiving sort of thing, I guess. Let it do it's thing, if it need water, add water. Otherwise, .

Keep the deer from eating it?


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Had it up to 140mph for a short spell on a closed lab road on the weekend years ago.


Closed lab road my foot, you were outrunning the law! (LOL)

I tried that once in a super nova when I was young and still stupid, lost my license for 6 months...


----------



## winemaker81

ibglowin said:


> Just turned 50K miles so just getting broken in really.


Pre-COVID, I put 50K miles on a car in less than 2.5 years. Commuting sucks, which is why I'm happy my commute went from 34 miles to 35 steps.  



ceeaton said:


> Closed lab road my foot, you were outrunning the law! (LOL)
> 
> I tried that once in a super nova when I was young and still stupid, lost my license for 6 months...


Ya know, be happy that you just lost the license. Riding with a buddy I ran with in my teens, we went into a slide at 110 MPH, and ending in 360's. No clue how we survived it. It was the first time he scared me (yeah, I was an idiot), and the last time I ever got in a car with him driving. Six years later his younger brother died in a wreck, doing the stuff we did.


----------



## ceeaton

winemaker81 said:


> Pre-COVID, I put 50K miles on a car in less than 2.5 years. Commuting sucks, which is why I'm happy my commute went from 34 miles to 35 steps.
> 
> 
> Ya know, be happy that you just lost the license. Riding with a buddy I ran with in my teens, we went into a slide at 110 MPH, and ending in 360's. No clue how we survived it. It was the first time he scared me (yeah, I was an idiot), and the last time I ever got in a car with him driving. Six years later his younger brother died in a wreck, doing the stuff we did.


Feel your pain. I still have a scar under my chin where I bent the steering wheel when I impacted it. I try and share that whenever I can with my kids. Though my Dad rolled a car in Texas in the service at a high rate of speed when he fell asleep, and I still pulled off my stupid move.


----------



## winemaker81

ceeaton said:


> Feel your pain. I still have a scar under my chin where I bent the steering wheel when I impacted it.


We came through the incident with no injuries. I recall (vividly) seeing guard rail - car - guard rail - car - guard rail - car - guard rail. Never the same car twice, and I _think _the guard rails alternated on opposite sides of the road. We came to a rest on the opposite shoulder, facing the way we had come. Cars were stopped on the road at odd angles, like in a comedy. No one hit anyone. No injuries.

In hindsight, it's good to learn about mortality in a non-fatal lesson.


----------



## vinny

winemaker81 said:


> We came through the incident with no injuries. I recall (vividly) seeing guard rail - car - guard rail - car - guard rail - car - guard rail. Never the same car twice, and I _think _the guard rails alternated on opposite sides of the road. We came to a rest on the opposite shoulder, facing the way we had come. Cars were stopped on the road at odd angles, like in a comedy. No one hit anyone. No injuries.
> 
> In hindsight, it's good to learn about mortality in a non-fatal lesson.


And young!


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Well well. Got my latest issue of CR magazine and this EV got an excellent review. What caught my eye was the fact that this EV has DC Fast Charge. 80% charge in 18min at fast charge stations. Plus KIA still qualifies for $7500 rebate (Federal) plus NM has their own rebate for EV's. Good excuse to perhaps get rid of my 04' Honda S2000 which now has classic car status. Might be almost as fun to drive as the Honda. Would not be looking to take it on any long range road trips. Only local trips and perhaps to ABQ on occasion. Good looking car and it's not made by you know who........ LOL
> 
> View attachment 90486




Go for it!! I think you won’t regret a thing.


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Had it up to 140mph for a short spell on a closed lab road on the weekend years ago.



The fastest I have ever driven a car was in NM, too! (Umm, assuming that was your fastest.) I was driving my 1982 Porsche 911 SC across country. The nominal top speed of the car was 136, and I decided to see how close I could come to that figure. I exited from I-40 onto a US highway, went north a few miles, down into a dry "lake" and then up the gentle hill on the far side. I turned around and gunned it down into the "lake"; my speed got to ~120 mph pretty quickly, but then the increase slowed down quite a bit. I was watching the speedo slowly climb, and I was starting to feel nervous; moreover, 911's of that vintage were known to start to feel "light" in the front end at high speed due to aerodynamics. (That is the origin of those huge "whale tales.") So I am driving flat out, going ~130, feeling nervous, coaxing it up to ~135, almost hoping for this all to be over. At that moment, two fighter jets in close formation overtook me from behind at about 500' off the deck. Scared the living crap out of me! I still wonder if (a) they were buzzing the stoopid sports car driver, or, more likely (b) had no idea I existed in the universe.


----------



## bstnh1

First haul from the garden this year.


----------



## winemaker81

sour_grapes said:


> At that moment, two fighter jets in close formation overtook me from behind at about 500' off the deck. Scared the living crap out of me! I still wonder if (a) they were buzzing the stoopid sports car driver, or, more likely (b) had no idea I existed in the universe.


I knew some fighter jocks. It's likely they were having fun, messing with you.  

My younger son admitted to me that he'd pushed my '08 Camry up to 110 MPH on a stretch of highway -- this section is straight and is below 2 ridges, so cops with radar are not a problem, and at that time there was no one else on the road. About as safe as it can get to do something stupid, right?

As they got into their teens, I told my sons stories about the stupid stuff I had done, including some with potentially fatal outcomes. The goal wasn't to impress them -- I survived (sometimes through sheer luck) and was hoping to make them realize the dangers, especially as I didn't want to be called by a friend that one was on the way to the hospital but was not likely to survive.

Nope, I didn't yell at my son -- we discussed it. Then I mentioned that deer cross that section of highway, and to visualize hitting a deer at 110. He thought about it, and turned pale. Mission accomplished!


----------



## ibglowin

For those of you who are interested here is a test drive on an '06 S2000. It gets really good at the 6:00 min mark when he road test the car and VTEC's the engine for a bit. This is a really FUN car to drive. These days I take it out about once a month and do a 25 mile loop to Bandelier National Monument and then continue on up towards the Jemez mountains and then to Los Alamos and then back to home in White Rock. Lots of nice curves, enough straightaways to VTEC it a couple times as well.........


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


>



That's a nice picture of you (lol)!


----------



## geek

Just another day


----------



## vinny

I'm gonna take a wild guess, here....  Delta?


----------



## Daboyleroy

geek said:


> Just another day
> 
> View attachment 90541
> View attachment 90542


Another good one
been there
done that
enjoy


----------



## ibglowin

Last night's light show.............


----------



## geek

vinny said:


> I'm gonna take a wild guess, here....  Delta?



Lol, the only airline I’ve been using for a long time


----------



## geek

Yesterday


----------



## geek

Back in Naugatuck, flower life is still going strong


----------



## geek

Buddy needed a real haircut 

My son and his girlfriend weren’t brushing him regularly, hence he needed to be zipped. The glasses are my reading glasses, he stands still when I put them on


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Buddy needed a real haircut
> 
> My son and his girlfriend weren’t brushing him regularly, hence he needed to be zipped. The glasses are my reading glasses, he stands still when I put them on
> 
> View attachment 90572


----------



## Neb Farmer

geek said:


> Just another day
> 
> View attachment 90542



Dang road construction


----------



## geek

At Rosabianca Vineyards in Norfolk, CT

A Cayuga and then a moscato.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

geek said:


> At Rosabianca Vineyards in Norfolk, CT
> 
> A Cayuga and then a moscato.
> View attachment 90582
> View attachment 90583
> View attachment 90584


And artichoke dip ?


----------



## geek

FlamingoEmporium said:


> And artichoke dip ?



Yes sir, along with other goodies


----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> Yes sir, along with other goodies


Varis, a text from my friend in the D-R: At this resort they have Presidente, on tap! Know where I will be this evening, is free.

   

My reply: You have found HEAVEN!


----------



## geek

jswordy said:


> Varis, a text from my friend in the D-R: At this resort they have Presidente, on tap! Know where I will be this evening, is free.
> 
> 
> 
> My reply: You have found HEAVEN!



Jim, I really like that beer, the light version for me though, the regular one is strong but plenty of flavor!!


----------



## BigDaveK

Avoiding zucchini wine #2.
Zucchini bread, King Arthur recipe. I had raisins (big surprise!) but no nuts.
Great use of zucchini but not good to get rid of a bunch - 2 cups shredded turned out to be 1 zucchini.


----------



## bstnh1

Interesting! 

*https://www.foxbusiness.com/technology/florida-family-electric-car-problem-replacement-battery-costs-more-vehicle*


----------



## Darrell Hawley

Out on the bay of Green Bay on Sunday and didn't know how slow we were driving until I got passed by this pickup.


----------



## ibglowin

Monsoon Rain Over the Rio Grande Gorge, NM 



(Photo by Klaus Priebe)


----------



## jswordy

bstnh1 said:


> Interesting!
> 
> *https://www.foxbusiness.com/technology/florida-family-electric-car-problem-replacement-battery-costs-more-vehicle*



Cuz, you know, it's not news to Fox that you can just as easily get sold a shitty used IC car and have the engine replacement on it cost more than the car is worth.  Hell, these days, a transmission replacement might do the trick...


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

BigDaveK said:


> Avoiding zucchini wine #2.
> Zucchini bread, King Arthur recipe. I had raisins (big surprise!) but no nuts.
> Great use of zucchini but not good to get rid of a bunch - 2 cups shredded turned out to be 1 zucchini.
> 
> View attachment 90708


Girl zucchini bread.


----------



## vinny

jswordy said:


> Cuz, you know, it's not news to Fox that you can just as easily get sold a shitty used IC car and have the engine replacement on it cost more than the car is worth.  Hell, these days, a transmission replacement might do the trick...


At least you can get a used engine or transmission and save yourself from a complete loss with a gas job. I've bought entire vehicles for next to nothing and for a donor and rebuilt the whole thing.

I can't see that happening with an EV. It's an expensive lesson to learn, but someone has to pave the way for the rest of us.


----------



## jswordy

vinny said:


> At least you can get a used engine or transmission and save yourself from a complete loss with a gas job. I've bought entire vehicles for next to nothing and rebuilt the whole thing.
> 
> I can't see that happening with an EV. It's an expensive lesson to learn, but someone has to pave the way for the rest of us.



Oh lookee, I caught one!  




That's it, make those excuses for Fox...


----------



## vinny

BigDaveK said:


> Avoiding zucchini wine #2.
> Zucchini bread, King Arthur recipe. I had raisins (big surprise!) but no nuts.
> Great use of zucchini but not good to get rid of a bunch - 2 cups shredded turned out to be 1 zucchini.
> 
> View attachment 90708


Nan used to make a chocolate zucchini cake. It was so good. So good, as I remember it, thoughts of eating it slightly frozen came to mind 'cause I couldn't wait for it to defrost. She would make a stock and we would have it all year. 5-6 loaves in the freezer would hold zucchini wine at bay for a while longer.


----------



## vinny

jswordy said:


> Oh lookee, I caught one!
> 
> View attachment 90740
> 
> 
> That's it, make those excuses for Fox...


Ha, excuses for Fox? No No.

You're just getting my holier than thou opinion on EV's. I've been outed! They are extremely impractical in my world. I tow all the time. My truck is never empty, and 60 km is a quick jaunt to the store. I'm over 350km to the city and back, I'd never make it home if I was doing errands in the city all day. 

All you did was give me the opportunity to confirm my opinion. To pat myself on the back for knowing better. I never doubted I was right, but those EV's sure are a risky buy if you can't even get a new battery bank. 

Just for future reference, had you edited a smiley face onto that fish... Now that would'a been funny!


----------



## jswordy

vinny said:


> Ha, excuses for Fox? No No.
> 
> You're just getting my holier than thou opinion on EV's. I've been outed! They are extremely impractical in my world. I tow all the time. My truck is never empty, and 60 km is a quick jaunt to the store. I'm over 350km to the city and back, I'd never make it home if I was doing errands in the city all day.
> 
> All you did was give me the opportunity to confirm my opinion. To pat myself on the back for knowing better. I never doubted I was right, but those EV's sure are a risky buy if you can't even get a new battery bank.
> 
> Just for future reference, had you edited a smiley face onto that fish... Now that would'a been funny!



Nah, I just got through watching Bill Burr!!! 

Yep, I am SO "holier than thou" about EVs that here's my project currently.  Should be good for about 9 mpg.


----------



## geek

Happy gas prices y'all


----------



## vinny

geek said:


> Happy gas prices y'all


Oh come on, now! 

It's not a fabric surcharge that you are paying to Delta for your seat. No one is safe!


----------



## ibglowin

Gas has dropped like a rock in these parts the last couple of weeks. Now down to only $.55/gal more than this time last year.


----------



## vinny

ibglowin said:


> Gas has dropped like a rock in these parts the last couple of weeks. Now down to only $.55/gal more than this time last year.


I noticed we were down to $1.70 a litre here yesterday. $6.80 a gallon. Canada was the highest per litre in the world with Ontario prices around 2.50 a litre a few weeks ago.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Gas has dropped like a rock in these parts the last couple of weeks. Now down to only $.55/gal more than this time last year.



How much is it for you? Here in CT is still in the 5.00 vicinity. My wife and son cringe every time they have to buy...lol
Home heating oil (diesel) is still in the 4~5 bucks a gallon, I paid merely 1.37 less than 2 years ago.


----------



## vinny

geek said:


> How much is it for you? Here in CT is still in the 5.00 vicinity. My wife and son cringe every time they have to buy...lol
> Home heating oil (diesel) is still in the 4~5 bucks a gallon, I paid merely 1.37 less than 2 years ago.


Same with propane. I was paying 4-$600 a year to fill my propane tank. It was $1100 this year. A neighbour paid $1700 in the dead of winter.

We ran on the furnace for a month before I got the wood stove installed last fall. It used 20% of the propane tank in about 3 weeks. We made it through the winter on the rest of the tank once we started burning.

Wood's the way to go, mind you I have an endless free (labour only) supply.


----------



## ibglowin

LOL yea 2 years ago gas was $0.99/gal here when Covid hit. Not a reasonable thing to ever see again I think. We are now down to ~$3.70/gal in these parts. Costco is $3.75


geek said:


> How much is it for you? Here in CT is still in the 5.00 vicinity. My wife and son cringe every time they have to buy...lol
> Home heating oil (diesel) is still in the 4~5 bucks a gallon, I paid merely 1.37 less than 2 years ago.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> LOL yea 2 years ago gas was $0.99/gal here when Covid hit. Not a reasonable thing to ever see again I think. We are now down to ~$3.70/gal in these parts. Costco is $3.75



That was after covid hit for good which was in March 2020. My records say I paid $1.37 back in October.

I keep a spreadsheet of every single home heating oil purchase I’ve made in the last 10 years I think.


----------



## ibglowin

Yep, there was no war in Ukraine, the world economy was at a complete standstill, there was no vaccine. I guess things have changed somewhat in 2 years......



geek said:


> That was after covid hit for good which was in March 2020. My records say I paid $1.37 back in October.
> 
> I keep a spreadsheet of every single home heating oil purchase I’ve made in the last 10 years I think.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Yep, there was no war in Ukraine, the world economy was at a complete standstill, there was no vaccine. I guess things have changed somewhat in 2 years......



The war in Ukraine started in February of this year and has nothing to do with these skyrocketed gas prices, if it does it is a smidge. The inflation started last year and we had no war. That’s what is causing these high prices, inflation. One just needs to look at the trend for the last two years.


----------



## BigDaveK

vinny said:


> Wood's the way to go, mind you I have an endless free (labour only) supply.


I've been heating with wood almost 15 years. Love it!
In the beginning I had visions of being a rugged country guy, splitting my own wood with an axe. After 2 minutes I said "F*** this s***!" and bought a splitter first thing the next morning. Still a lot of work but bearable.


----------



## vinny

BigDaveK said:


> I've been heating with wood almost 15 years. Love it!
> In the beginning I had visions of being a rugged country guy, splitting my own wood with an axe. After 2 minutes I said "F*** this s***!" and bought a splitter first thing the next morning. Still a lot of work but bearable.


Yup.. The axe is fun for a weekend at the cottage.  Not a year supply.

I'll hand split some outdoor fire wood on occasion. Just to make sure I never forget. 

I dream of the processor attachment for the skid steer. That's my kinda work. My joystick muscles are ripped!


----------



## ChuckD

I actually split almost all my firewood (about 5 cords a year) with an axe. It’s mostly ash so it splits fairly easy. An hour or two a day after work in the winter. It’s my firewood workout


----------



## geek

I have a pellet stove and it is really nice having an extra heat source, there’s also labor even though it’s a pellet stove. The wife used to complain so much claiming it produces so much dust in the leaving room that I stopped using it much, I used to buy 3 tons before every winter and this past season I just bought a few bags here and there.

It is very nice having that warmth and I think the wood stove is even nicer but obviously with much more labor involved.


----------



## vinny

ChuckD said:


> I actually split almost all my firewood (about 5 cords a year) with an axe. It’s mostly ash so it splits fairly easy. An hour or two a day after work in the winter. It’s my firewood workout


Ya, but you're a real man. You chisel trees into buildings.


----------



## ChuckD

vinny said:


> Ya, but you're a real man. You chisel trees into buildings.


Actually in the winter I am desk-bound so chiseling trees into buildings and splitting firewood is my only physical activity… and trust me. It’s not enough!

It is incredibly satisfying though. My wife always tells me I was born a century too late.


----------



## BigDaveK

Some times I look in the yard and get goosebumps - wine ingredients everywhere.




And some times I go to the store and spot a pork shoulder for $1.59 a lb. and get MORE goosebumps because I see maybe 11 lbs of really fantastic smoked kielbasa!!!


----------



## vinny

BigDaveK said:


> Some times I look in the yard and get goosebumps - wine ingredients everywhere.
> 
> View attachment 90768
> 
> 
> And some times I go to the store and spot a pork shoulder for $1.59 a lb. and get MORE goosebumps because I see maybe 11 lbs of really fantastic smoked kielbasa!!!
> 
> View attachment 90769


Now, that's a follow up picture I wanna see!


----------



## ibglowin

Snakes on a............ Ristra!




Pic from a front porch here in WR. This is a harmless (except to rodents) Gopher snake.


----------



## winemanden

geek said:


> The war in Ukraine started in February of this year and has nothing to do with these skyrocketed gas prices, if it does it is a smidge. The inflation started last year and we had no war. That’s what is causing these high prices, inflation. One just needs to look at the trend for the last two years.


If you check it out, inflation is happening all around the world. I don't know why, maybe it's because the world is living in debt 
They say "Buy now, Pay later". Maybe the later is now!
PS. I'm old enough to remember that when you bought anything you paid cash. These days you can buy something by waving a piece of plastic over a machine.
 I can laugh about it cos I do the same myself now


----------



## ibglowin

Costco now down to $3.69 as of this morning in ABQ. We just received our 2nd check for $500 in 3 months from the State of NM. $1000 in total. This is basically a gas rebate check as the State of NM coffers are overflowing with $$$ from oil and gas revenue from the oil fields down in the southern part of the State. I think we have made $$$ on the whole gas increase deal if you want to know the truth.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Costco now down to $3.69 as of this morning in ABQ. We just received our 2nd check for $500 in 3 months from the State of NM. $1000 in total. This is basically a gas rebate check as the State of NM coffers are overflowing with $$$ from oil and gas revenue from the oil fields down in the southern part of the State. I think we have made $$$ on the whole gas increase deal if you want to know the truth.



Local Costco $4.20 yesterday. It dropped about 49 cents altogether after the increase of around 3 bucks in the last year and a half. 
But I leave the cringe to the wife and my son since I'm a happy camper with my Tesla.


----------



## geek

Tesla’s Model Y is the hottest used car in the U.S. right now — MarketWatch


The top 10 fastest-selling used cars are split between hybrid and electric vehicles, with the Tesla Inc. Model Y topping that list, iSeeCars.com said Tuesday.




stocks.apple.com


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> Local Costco $4.20 yesterday. It dropped about 49 cents altogether after the increase of around 3 bucks in the last year and a half.
> But I leave the cringe to the wife and my son since I'm a happy camper with my Tesla.


Just paid 4.45/gal here (10 cents off for bonus pts). 

Not too much Tesla gloating, I can find your street address, though it would be $75 in gas to get up there, lol.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Tesla’s Model Y is the hottest used car in the U.S. right now — MarketWatch
> 
> 
> The top 10 fastest-selling used cars are split between hybrid and electric vehicles, with the Tesla Inc. Model Y topping that list, iSeeCars.com said Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stocks.apple.com



I had been very interested in one, but no longer with their recently inflated pricing. Got at least two years before I'm pulling the trigger on anything though.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> I had been very interested in one, but no longer with their recently inflated pricing. Got at least two years before I'm pulling the trigger on anything though.



Prices are nuts!!!! Eventually they will come down and in my experience once you go EV you ain’t looking back.

I’d like to see the Chevy lighting pickup truck as well, nice one


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> I’d like to see the Chevy lighting pickup truck as well, nice one



Also very interested in the F150 Lightning. Found two at nearby dealers for $103k. 

I'll wait until I have to buy. Then I'll wait a little longer. As I said earlier I have two years.


----------



## geek

ceeaton said:


> Just paid 4.45/gal here (10 cents off for bonus pts).
> 
> Not too much Tesla gloating, I can find your street address, though it would be $75 in gas to get up there, lol.



I'd love to ,eetup in person, make a trip  
Life is way too short...!!!!


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Also very interested in the F150 Lightning. Found two at nearby dealers for $103k.
> 
> I'll wait until I have to buy. Then I'll wait a little longer. As I said earlier I have two years.



I meant the Ford Lightning....lol

The Chevy Silverado is promising.
$103k is INSANE, stealers are taking advantage, that is why I like the Tesla model, sell directly to consumers, avoid the stealers....


----------



## geek

ceeaton said:


> Just paid 4.45/gal here (10 cents off for bonus pts).
> 
> Not too much Tesla gloating, I can find your street address, though it would be $75 in gas to get up there, lol.



$4.45/gal.....   
This is still just insane..!!!!


----------



## BigDaveK

I've endured pain and suffering for about a week harvesting wild blackberries. It is such a pleasure to begin collecting the thornless. And the flavor difference is remarkable.


----------



## geek

Cheaper than this cannot be….


----------



## geek

Place your order @ibglowin 









Elon Musk Unveils Important Information About the Cybertruck — TheStreet


The futuristic pickup/truck announced in 2019 is one of Tesla's most anticipated vehicles.




stocks.apple.com


----------



## geek

Rows of Tesla at rental car, Boston, Logan Airport.


----------



## winemaker81

geek said:


> Rows of Tesla at rental car, Boston, Logan Airport.
> 
> View attachment 90852


I've never honestly paid much attention to Tesla. Interesting concept, but I'm not into status toys. I've researched EVs in general, and the issues outweigh the benefits for me.

This made me curious -- with a bit of research, I discovered the base Model 3 is $47K, not including tax and fees. In NC, all told it's close to $53K.

I found several sites, which indicated the median take home pay for an American _family_ is ~55K (Individual is in the mid-30's). So a cheap Tesla costs as much as the annual take home pay of the median American family. That really puts things in perspective.


----------



## jswordy

Snapped quickly at a light on the way home...


----------



## vinny

winemaker81 said:


> I've never honestly paid much attention to Tesla. Interesting concept, but I'm not into status toys. I've researched EVs in general, and the issues outweigh the benefits for me.
> 
> This made me curious -- with a bit of research, I discovered the base Model 3 is $47K, not including tax and fees. In NC, all told it's close to $53K.
> 
> I found several sites, which indicated the median take home pay for an American _family_ is ~55K (Individual is in the mid-30's). So a cheap Tesla costs as much as the annual take home pay of the median American family. That really puts things in perspective.


The thing that really put it all into perspective for me, was your post that your parents paid off their 6 year mortgage in 3? years. I am hoping to pay mine off in 5. That is just my house, not the land or any of the other buildings or services. I've been paying those down for the last 10.

Not many people are capable of the lump sums I am going to have to put on my mortgage to reach that goal. Running my business from my property saves me a lot of personal expenses, I can direct more of my personal income to debt easier than most. Most people need the 35 years, AND most houses now have 2 incomes. I assume your dad was the sole income back in the 50's?

THAT, is how much our quality of life has changed. What was once the standard of living is now a privilege of the few, and we have worked 7 days a week for 10 years for that privilege.


----------



## winemaker81

vinny said:


> The thing that really put it all into perspective for me, was your post that your parents paid off their 6 year mortgage in 3? years. I am hoping to pay mine off in 5. That is just my house, not the land or any of the other buildings or services. I've been paying those down for the last 10.


Long mortgages are the cause behind rising house prices over the last 50 years. When the monthly payment is affordable, too many people ignore the real cost.

Borrow $100,000 at 5% interest. It doesn't matter what currency.

If the term is 30 years, the monthly payment is $537. If the term is 15 years the monthly payment is $791? Why pay 50% more per month???

For a 15 year term the interest is $42,300, while if the term is 30 years, the interest is $93,300.


----------



## vinny

winemaker81 said:


> Long mortgages are the cause behind rising house prices over the last 50 years. When the monthly payment is affordable, too many people ignore the real cost.
> 
> Borrow $100,000 at 5% interest. It doesn't matter what currency.
> 
> If the term is 30 years, the monthly payment is $537. If the term is 15 years the monthly payment is $791? Why pay 50% more per month???
> 
> For a 15 year term the interest is $42,300, while if the term is 30 years, the interest is $93,300.


It's absolute insanity. I was taught that it isn't about how much you make, It's how much you keep. It's hard to keep anything when you have interest payments on all you 'own'.

I know a guy, he's a business owner. He was only about 2 years into business, where it is crucial to keep your overhead down, and he wanted a new forklift. He had never done any maintenance to make his used one run better and it was causing him grief. I asked him, this was right when covid hit, can you afford that right now? No, but I can afford the payment. 

It blew my mind. 

He thinks when he gets a check and pays off his line of credit that he has money in the bank. I just got paid, I can afford that. 

Some people are so used to being in debt that they don't see the difference between red and black. Just so long as long as there is room for the payments.

I also remember when my parents lost there house in '82 when the interest rates skyrocketed. We are currently seeing the largest interest rate rise since... well about '82. That's why I'm locked in and rushing to pay off my mortgage. I'm worried for what is coming for the unprepared. I don't know that I will be able to afford another term with what is happening to interest rates and our dollar.


----------



## Ohio Bob

Mrs Ohio Bob and I paid off the house this spring. Glad to have done it.


----------



## geek

winemaker81 said:


> I've never honestly paid much attention to Tesla. Interesting concept, but I'm not into status toys. I've researched EVs in general, and the issues outweigh the benefits for me.
> 
> This made me curious -- with a bit of research, I discovered the base Model 3 is $47K, not including tax and fees. In NC, all told it's close to $53K.
> 
> I found several sites, which indicated the median take home pay for an American _family_ is ~55K (Individual is in the mid-30's). So a cheap Tesla costs as much as the annual take home pay of the median American family. That really puts things in perspective.



Got your point, this is why is nice having a free country so everyone makes their own decisions.

There are other cheaper EV options for people to choose if they’d like to.

I love Tesla, no other car company comes close to the technology, hands down. But again it is what I like and I can tell because I own one and I know what it’s like.
As I tell people, once you drive one…most likely you ain’t looking back. That is exactly what happened to me and many other friends.

I tell folks to judge an EV once they test drive one.


----------



## geek

Ain’t bad


----------



## geek




----------



## geek

A teaser


----------



## Neb Farmer

Looks like it's leaking water....oh oh. Check the radiator!


----------



## geek

Neb Farmer said:


> Looks like it's leaking water....oh oh. Check the radiator!



Lol
Just had a wash


----------



## geek

I just love sunsets in the summer, this one was at a vineyard. Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## jswordy

winemaker81 said:


> Long mortgages are the cause behind rising house prices over the last 50 years. When the monthly payment is affordable, too many people ignore the real cost.
> 
> Borrow $100,000 at 5% interest. It doesn't matter what currency.
> 
> If the term is 30 years, the monthly payment is $537. If the term is 15 years the monthly payment is $791? Why pay 50% more per month???
> 
> For a 15 year term the interest is $42,300, while if the term is 30 years, the interest is $93,300.



We went for the 15-year three times, and made extra payments dedicated to the principle each month, which cuts the base you are charged future interest on. (If you use this strategy, be sure you stipulate each payment that the extra amount is to be applied to principle only.) Paid them all off way early, under 10 years each. I hate debt. I have not had any for 20 years, and believe me, life is really good without it. Bankers come calling on me all the time! Like my father-in-law used to say, "The only time a banker is your friend is when you don't need him!" He also used to say, quite astutely, "Interest is a dead horse – and you can't ride a dead horse!"

People now are like, "Whoa, mortgage interest is over 5%!" Ha! Mine were 8.5, 7 and 6. I thought they were deals. In 1981, I bought a car and interest on that loan was 16%!


----------



## geek

jswordy said:


> We went for the 15-year three times, and made extra payments dedicated to the principle each month, which cuts to base you are charged future interest on. (If you use this strategy, be sure you stipulate each payment that the extra amount is to be applied to principle only.) Paid them all off way early, under 10 years each. I hate debt. I have not had any for 20 years, and believe me, life is really good without it. Bankers come calling on me all the time! Like my father-in-law used to say, "The only time a banker is your friend is when you don't need him!" He also used to say, quite astutely, "Interest is a dead horse – and you can't ride a dead horse!"
> 
> People now are like, "Whoa, mortgage interest is over 5%!" Ha! Mine were 8.5, 7 and 6. I thought they were deals. In 1981, I bought a car and interest on that loan was 16%!



That's what I did Jim also. Once we bought the house on a 30-year mortgage term I said to myself "No way I will be making payments for 30 years".
2 years later I refinanced for 15 years, monthly payments go up obviously. I also added extra payments to the principal every month.

I think I ended up paying the mortgage in about 18 years or so, glad I did it.


----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> That's what I did Jim also. Once we bought the house on a 30-year mortgage term I said to myself "No way I will be making payments for 30 years".
> 2 years later I refinanced for 15 years, monthly payments go up obviously. I also added extra payments to the principal every month.
> 
> I think I ended up paying the mortgage in about 18 years or so, glad I did it.



Good man! Did I mention, I HATE DEBT!


----------



## Jan

Ahhhh , but that special sound is gone.


----------



## geek




----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> View attachment 90860


THAT is because you've been in the DR for more that half of that time, lol!

If I could use my son's Prius for my commute, I'd be payin' less than $80 a month for gas...


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> View attachment 90860



Just curious, @varis. About how many miles did you go on that $28?


----------



## winemaker81

jswordy said:


> We went for the 15-year three times, and made extra payments dedicated to the principle each month, which cuts the base you are charged future interest on.


We went with a 15 year loan, paid it off in 12, cutting the interest by a lot.

If anyone is interested, I created an Excel workbook that calculates the amortization table of a mortgage, taking into account real payments. Payment values are accurate to within 2 cents of finance company payments, and it calculates the new loan length and interest paid if extra payments are made. PM me your email address if interested in a copy.


----------



## bstnh1




----------



## bstnh1

geek said:


> Prices are nuts!!!! Eventually they will come down and in my experience once you go EV you ain’t looking back.
> 
> I’d like to see the Chevy lighting pickup truck as well, nice one



Here you go! The Changli - only $6500! Even comes in a truck model for a couple grand more.


----------



## bstnh1

Unless I'm mistaken, most EV batteries are guaranteed for 100,000 miles and the cost to replace one is about $20,000. My 2016 gasoline powered Toyota Tacoma pick up gets 20-22 MPG depending upon the season and where I drive it. My cost for gasoline over 100,000 miles at $4/gallon would be somewhere between $18 and $20K. I'm good!


----------



## Daboyleroy

Tesla sent over-the-air (OTA) notifications to drivers in Texasasking owners to avoid charging their EVs during peak hours of energy use. The request appeared on Tesla dashboards amid a record-setting heat wave that strained the Texas power grid, and prompted its operator, ERCOT, to warn of possible blackouts.



As a response to the unprecedented power demand during the extreme heat, Tesla and ERCOT asked drivers and residents in Texas to conserve electricity by not charging their EVs from the afternoon through the evening and by turning up their thermostats at home.



Tesla Asked Texas Drivers to Avoid Charging During Record Heat Wave




If we changed the whole country ….where does electricity come from?
Cost of replacement battery


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Just curious, @varis. About how many miles did you go on that $28?



This is just in average terms ….

I charged 143kWh based on that screen.
The Model 3 I have has a battery of 75kwh … and drives 315 miles (again average).

So roughly again putting an average, I’d say I drove about ~600 miles.


----------



## ibglowin

And now back to an actual photo.......... Marquette is in full verasion with all the heat we have......


----------



## geek

bstnh1 said:


> Unless I'm mistaken, most EV batteries are guaranteed for 100,000 miles and the cost to replace one is about $20,000. My 2016 gasoline powered Toyota Tacoma pick up gets 20-22 MPG depending upon the season and where I drive it. My cost for gasoline over 100,000 miles at $4/gallon would be somewhere between $18 and $20K. I'm good!



About 100k miles and 120k miles for some Tesla models sound right.
Not sure about cost, older model S had a battery pack no longer being made since it was older technology and we don’t know at all about the newer 3 and Y models since they’re still under warranty in most cases. Battery packs don’t need to be replaced if you can leave with the degradation.


----------



## geek

I wonder how popular these are here in the states. I saw plenty of options and business places carrying those in the DR, so they seem real popular down there specifically for a balcony.


----------



## geek

@Boatboy24 look what I just found at Costco


----------



## Darrell Hawley

geek said:


> @Boatboy24 look what I just found at Costco
> 
> View attachment 90920


USA Choice at $5.99
Buy me 5 and I'll be right over.


----------



## cmason1957

We were just at Costco, I was given explicit instructions not to look at the meat counter.


----------



## ibglowin

Costco run now down to $23 for a round trip (200mi). No guarantee they would have any picanha meat though. Wonder if Tri-Tip would work in a pinch.......


----------



## cmason1957

ibglowin said:


> Costco run now down to $23 for a round trip (200mi). No guarantee they would have any picanha meat though. Wonder if Tri-Tip would work in a pinch.......



Quasi-related, last time I made a tri-tip, I tasted it almost like a brisket. Into the smoker until it hit 165F, wrapped in butcher paper, then left until it reached 205F. My wife was skeptical (to say the least), but it was almost like eating a brisket, she said I could make it like that again.


----------



## vinny

bstnh1 said:


> Here you go! The Changli - only $6500! Even comes in a truck model for a couple grand more.
> View attachment 90895


Cool name... And somehow it reminds me of a panda. How can you go wrong?


----------



## vinny

cmason1957 said:


> she said I could make it like that again.


That's so nice of her..


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Costco run now down to $23 for a round trip (200mi). No guarantee they would have any picanha meat though. Wonder if Tri-Tip would work in a pinch.......



Holy cow, 200 miles.
I’m merely 9 miles round trip from my local one. No wonder why some folks tell me I literally live there since I go multiple times a week 

I just love that warehouse


----------



## ibglowin

Yep you need to clue in to the rest of us who don't live in CT. Open your eyes a bit more......



geek said:


> Holy cow, 200 miles.
> I’m merely 9 miles round trip from my local one. No wonder why some folks tell me I literally live there since I go multiple times a week
> 
> I just love that warehouse


----------



## ibglowin

Tri-tip and Picanha are both parts of the Sirloin. So cooking it to 205 is a waste of T&E as it has no fat really to render or break down like a brisket or chuck steak. Tri-Tip is basically a thick cut steak. Cook it rare to med-rare and pull it. Low and slow does not do anything to make it more tender really. Nothing to render fat wise.



cmason1957 said:


> Quasi-related, last time I made a tri-tip, I tasted it almost like a brisket. Into the smoker until it hit 165F, wrapped in butcher paper, then left until it reached 205F. My wife was skeptical (to say the least), but it was almost like eating a brisket, she said I could make it like that again.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Yep you need to clue in to the rest of us who don't live in CT. Open your eyes a bit more......



I wonder if any other member here is that far from a “local” Costco. That most be a NM thing since you have all the land in the world compared to this midget state I live in.


----------



## vinny

geek said:


> I wonder if any other member here is that far from a “local” Costco. That most be a NM thing since you have all the land in the world compared to this midget state I live in.


3 hours round trip for me. Plus the time inside, and usually a $700 minimum 'cause I go twice a year.

The Costco cart truly is the most costly vehicle of all!


----------



## geek

Anyone uses these tumblers for wine drinking while on the road?


----------



## vinny

geek said:


> Anyone uses these tumblers for wine drinking while on the road?
> 
> View attachment 90935


No, I rarely drink and drive.


----------



## ibglowin

Been waiting for them to build a Costco in the Santa fe (State capital and population ~150,000) area for 35 years now. There are 3 Costco warehouses in ABQ and that is it for the entire State. Sam's built a warehouse in Santa fe like 20 years ago but still no Costco love for all of northern NM.

BTW, gas is now down to $3.59/gal at the Costco in ABQ this AM.........


----------



## cmason1957

ibglowin said:


> Tri-tip and Picanha are both parts of the Sirloin. So cooking it to 205 is a waste of T&E as it has no fat really to render or break down like a brisket or chuck steak. Tri-Tip is basically a thick cut steak. Cook it rare to med-rare and pull it. Low and slow does not do anything to make it more tender really. Nothing to render fat wise.



You might well be correct, but the number of pages found with a Google search that suggest it made me try it. I had always cooked it like a steak, but a few came out somewhat dry and tough, so I had to try something different. Also, depending on the butcher there can be a nice fat cap on it. I'm often willing to go against conventional wisdom to try something.


----------



## geek

vinny said:


> No, I rarely drink and drive.



Me neither 
Seriously I never do.

Those tumblers are on sale at Costco and seem like a good deal, even for drinking wine at the beach or pool.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Been waiting for them to build a Costco in the Santa fe (State capital and population ~150,000) area for 35 years now. There are 3 Costco warehouses in ABQ and that is it for the entire State. Sam's built a warehouse in Santa fe like 20 years ago but still no Costco love for all of northern NM.
> 
> BTW, gas is now down to $3.59/gal at the Costco in ABQ this AM.........



We need to start pitching a petition for you Mike .

BTW- that’s the lowest gas price perhaps at any Costco. Yesterday I saw the sign at local one and it was still something like $4.09 I think  

What would be the “typical” price for you, say like a year and/or two years ago? I’d like to have an idea comparing to what I remember used to be here.


----------



## ibglowin

I think all last Summer we were paying ~$3.00/gal.



geek said:


> What would be the “typical” price for you, say like a year and/or two years ago? I’d like to have an idea comparing to what I remember used to be here.


----------



## ibglowin

We snagged a couple of those in Paso last year. They work well for keeping drinks cool out on the patio this time of year.






geek said:


> Anyone uses these tumblers for wine drinking while on the road?
> 
> View attachment 90935


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Anyone uses these tumblers for wine drinking while on the road?
> 
> View attachment 90935



I don't have those, but do have some similar ones from Amazon and a couple Yetis. They are especially nice for keeping whites and roses cool and are good for outside.


----------



## jswordy

California friend's pic of the Oak Fire at sunrise from his place. Whoa.


----------



## vinny

Quite the image!


----------



## bstnh1

geek said:


> I wonder how popular these are here in the states. I saw plenty of options and business places carrying those in the DR, so they seem real popular down there specifically for a balcony.
> 
> View attachment 90908
> 
> View attachment 90909
> 
> 
> 
> geek said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how popular these are here in the states. I saw plenty of options and business places carrying those in the DR, so they seem real popular down there specifically for a balcony.
> 
> View attachment 90908
> 
> View attachment 90909
Click to expand...

I've seen similar swinging chairs advertised here. But never saw one live and in person.


----------



## jswordy

vinny said:


> Quite the image!



I thought so, and he's 50 miles away!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## geek




----------



## BigDaveK

Avoiding zucchini wine #3.
Let a couple get big to dehydrate. Later in the year they'll take the place of pasta in a lo-carb lasagna.
I'll dehydrate more cut in rounds to add to soup.


----------



## BigDaveK

This is hilarious. 
Haven't grown squash in years so I forgot their growth habit.
Butternut and spaghetti squash with some watermelon from a plant 20 ft away. Counted 42 spaghetti squash so far - which is about 40 more than I usually eat in a year. There's a 6 ft section of cattle fence inside as a trellis. Everything was going to be neat and tidy... When will it stop growing!!??


----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> View attachment 90990


All my vehicles were bought with cash. I own them. Nothing to buy but gas. Works for me, and saves me $70K that if spent on a Tesla would go to an arrogant billionaire otherwise. Regular unleaded here is $3.71 presently, and dropping by the day now.


----------



## jswordy

Just sayin', you know.  It is ILLEGAL where I live. Possession of a pipe is 3 years. Possession of up to six growing plants is 5 years and a $5,000 fine. Holding less than half an ounce? Possible jail time and $2,500, please. Over half an ounce? Well, that's possession with intent to sell, and up to 6 years and $5,000. Personally, I think its f***ing stupid, but here we are!


----------



## vinny

BigDaveK said:


> This is hilarious.
> Haven't grown squash in years so I forgot their growth habit.
> Butternut and spaghetti squash with some watermelon from a plant 20 ft away. Counted 42 spaghetti squash so far - which is about 40 more than I usually eat in a year. There's a 6 ft section of cattle fence inside as a trellis. Everything was going to be neat and tidy... When will it stop growing!!??
> 
> View attachment 91001


That's funny. Last year I got 15-20. A lot more than I normally eat as well. 

I didn't even plant them, they were all volunteers from seed in the compost. Mine did not turn into a squash forest though.


----------



## geek

jswordy said:


> All my vehicles were bought with cash. I own them. Nothing to buy but gas. Works for me, and saves me $70K that if spent on a Tesla would go to an arrogant billionaire otherwise. Regular unleaded here is $3.71 presently, and dropping by the day now.



I like how we have options. I know Tesla is not for everyone and the fact the kindergardens running the economy want to push EV down the throat of consumers is very bad, by forcing gas prices up like never seen in recent years.

I tell my friends only buy an expensive EV if you can affod it and you want the technology.
Elon Musk may be looked from different angles, me personally I think he is and has been a great inventor and life changing, just look at the things he has owned and has challenged in today's world to change it, I don't care about his personality, I care about the changes he has brought to the table. Maybe, and just maybe, if it was not because of PayPal we'd still be writing checks to send payments. Also I look at SpaceX.....just unbelieveable.


----------



## geek

Yum


----------



## Old Corker

@geek I am thankful there are people buying EVs and supporting the advancement of the technology. Driving around Austin every day it seems like I see them everywhere. I personally have not reached the point where I can take that plunge but I think it is the future. Or something like it. We will never break the death grip fossil fuels have on our economy (and our planet) as long as our main mode of transportation depends on it. It doesn't mean we have to throw away our love of ICEs. Just ease off of the dependency. Cheers, Varis!


----------



## geek

Old Corker said:


> @geek I am thankful there are people buying EVs and supporting the advancement of the technology. Driving around Austin every day it seems like I see them everywhere. I personally have not reached the point where I can take that plunge but I think it is the future. Or something like it. We will never break the death grip fossil fuels have on our economy (and our planet) as long as our main mode of transportation depends on it. It doesn't mean we have to throw away our love of ICEs. Just ease off of the dependency. Cheers, Varis!



Agreed..!!


----------



## BigDaveK

Three years ago I got rid of the grass near the house (about a 1/4 acre) and started a flower garden. Had a crazy idea to build something for the indoor cats. 5 x 10, 2 levels.


----------



## jswordy

Old Corker said:


> @geek I am thankful there are people buying EVs and supporting the advancement of the technology.



Yup. What I said about Betamax, too. Waited, waited ... VHS won. I bought.  Early adapters, god love their souls, pay more and may be technologically left behind.

That said, I instead supported things by investing in several EV startups instead of buying one. We'll see how that works out in 10 years. I have owned Tesla stock, too, but only to ride the wave up, cash in, wait for it to fall, then ride the wave up, cash in... I do not own any now.


----------



## bstnh1

geek said:


> I like how we have options. I know Tesla is not for everyone and the fact the kindergardens running the economy want to push EV down the throat of consumers is very bad, by forcing gas prices up like never seen in recent years.
> 
> I tell my friends only buy an expensive EV if you can affod it and you want the technology.
> Elon Musk may be looked from different angles, me personally I think he is and has been a great inventor and life changing, just look at the things he has owned and has challenged in today's world to change it, I don't care about his personality, I care about the changes he has brought to the table. Maybe, and just maybe, if it was not because of PayPal we'd still be writing checks to send payments. Also I look at SpaceX.....just unbelieveable.


I agree 100%. Musk is absolutely brilliant. By the way, I bought me an electric vehicle.


----------



## bstnh1

jswordy said:


> Yup. What I said about Betamax, too. Waited, waited ... VHS won. I bought.  Early adapters, god love their souls, pay more and may be technologically left behind.
> 
> That said, I instead supported things by investing in several EV startups instead of buying one. We'll see how that works out in 10 years. I have owned Tesla stock, too, but only to ride the wave up, cash in, wait for it to fall, then ride the wave up, cash in... I do not own any now.


I lost out big time on tapes. I was absolutely certain that 8-tracks would be the winner over those fragile, little cassettes - bigger is better, right? So I bought all 8 tracks. Even bought an 8 track recorder.


----------



## geek

bstnh1 said:


> I agree 100%. Musk is absolutely brilliant. By the way, I bought me an electric vehicle.
> 
> View attachment 91052



Let’s now ride it coming down from Mount Washington


----------



## Old Corker

bstnh1 said:


> I lost out big time on tapes. I was absolutely certain that 8-tracks would be the winner over those fragile, little cassettes - bigger is better, right? So I bought all 8 tracks. Even bought an 8 track recorder.


Yeah, everyone carried two 8-track boxes. One full of the ones you listen to and one in the trunk full of the ones that are broke but you’re going to fix someday


----------



## jswordy

bstnh1 said:


> I agree 100%. Musk is absolutely brilliant. By the way, I bought me an electric vehicle.
> 
> View attachment 91052



It does not take brilliance to make money, as many a multimillionaire and billionaire has proven, and I doubt Elon actually has any quality I would call brilliance. It does take a capacity for risk and at least the initial ability to see business opportunity. Once a certain degree of capital is produced by initial successes, greater risks can be take at lower cost if they fail. This is the well-trodden pattern Elon Musk has followed.

Musk got his starting capital from his Dad, who had a successful engineering business in South Africa. Tesla was incorporated in July 2003 by Martin Eberhard and Marc Tarpenning as Telsa Motors. Eberhard said he wanted to build "a car manufacturer that is also a technology company," with its core technologies as "the battery, the computer software, and the proprietary motor."

In February 2004, via a $6.5 million investment, Musk became the largest shareholder of the company. He took a more and more active role in the company he had bought into, eventually becoming chair of its board. In August 2007, Eberhard was asked by the board, led by Musk, to step down as CEO. Musk has served as CEO since 2008.

In other words, he bought his way in and then used every advantage of being the largest shareholder to take over. Nothing brilliant about that, lots have done it.

By January 2009, Tesla had raised $187 million and delivered 147 cars. Musk had contributed $70 million of his own money to the company. BTW, Musk got his money to buy Tesla by founding a company and then another company that merged with Peter Thiel’s Confinity platform and later – after Musk was thrown out as CEO, his second consecutive experience at that – under Thiel's leadership became Paypal.

A social media animal, Musk has used it in a wide variety of ways suspect under SEC rules to expand his wealth, creating buzz for a speculative, overvalued stock and manipulating neophyte investor fans over and over to accumulate more for himself.

In a stroke of also not-brilliance BUT the ability to recognize opportunity, I recognized that years ago and have been using Musk's manipulations since as a way to create wealth for myself by buying and selling the stock, as well as shorting it, when the timing was appropriate. Shrug. Also not rocket science.


----------



## geek

jswordy said:


> It does not take brilliance to make money, as many a multimillionaire and billionaire has proven, and I doubt Elon actually has any quality I would call brilliance. It does take a capacity for risk and at least the initial ability to see business opportunity. Once a certain degree of capital is produced by initial successes, greater risks can be take at lower cost if they fail. This is the well-trodden pattern Elon Musk has followed.
> 
> Musk got his starting capital from his Dad, who had a successful engineering business in South Africa. Tesla was incorporated in July 2003 by Martin Eberhard and Marc Tarpenning as Telsa Motors. Eberhard said he wanted to build "a car manufacturer that is also a technology company," with its core technologies as "the battery, the computer software, and the proprietary motor."
> 
> In February 2004, via a $6.5 million investment, Musk became the largest shareholder of the company. He took a more and more active role in the company he had bought into, eventually becoming chair of its board. In August 2007, Eberhard was asked by the board, led by Musk, to step down as CEO. Musk has served as CEO since 2008.
> 
> In other words, he bought his way in and then used every advantage of being the largest shareholder to take over. Nothing brilliant about that, lots have done it.
> 
> By January 2009, Tesla had raised $187 million and delivered 147 cars. Musk had contributed $70 million of his own money to the company. BTW, Musk got his money to buy Tesla by founding a company and then another company that merged with Peter Thiel’s Confinity platform and later – after Musk was thrown out as CEO, his second consecutive experience at that – under Thiel's leadership became Paypal.
> 
> A social media animal, Musk has used it in a wide variety of ways suspect under SEC rules to expand his wealth, creating buzz for a speculative, overvalued stock and manipulating neophyte investor fans over and over to accumulate more for himself.
> 
> In a stroke of also not-brilliance BUT the ability to recognize opportunity, I recognized that years ago and have been using Musk's manipulations since as a way to create wealth for myself by buying and selling the stock, as well as shorting it, when the timing was appropriate. Shrug. Also not rocket science.



In my books, nothing wrong about that.


----------



## bstnh1

jswordy said:


> It does not take brilliance to make money, as many a multimillionaire and billionaire has proven, and I doubt Elon actually has any quality I would call brilliance. It does take a capacity for risk and at least the initial ability to see business opportunity. Once a certain degree of capital is produced by initial successes, greater risks can be take at lower cost if they fail. This is the well-trodden pattern Elon Musk has followed.
> 
> Musk got his starting capital from his Dad, who had a successful engineering business in South Africa. Tesla was incorporated in July 2003 by Martin Eberhard and Marc Tarpenning as Telsa Motors. Eberhard said he wanted to build "a car manufacturer that is also a technology company," with its core technologies as "the battery, the computer software, and the proprietary motor."
> 
> In February 2004, via a $6.5 million investment, Musk became the largest shareholder of the company. He took a more and more active role in the company he had bought into, eventually becoming chair of its board. In August 2007, Eberhard was asked by the board, led by Musk, to step down as CEO. Musk has served as CEO since 2008.
> 
> In other words, he bought his way in and then used every advantage of being the largest shareholder to take over. Nothing brilliant about that, lots have done it.
> 
> By January 2009, Tesla had raised $187 million and delivered 147 cars. Musk had contributed $70 million of his own money to the company. BTW, Musk got his money to buy Tesla by founding a company and then another company that merged with Peter Thiel’s Confinity platform and later – after Musk was thrown out as CEO, his second consecutive experience at that – under Thiel's leadership became Paypal.
> 
> A social media animal, Musk has used it in a wide variety of ways suspect under SEC rules to expand his wealth, creating buzz for a speculative, overvalued stock and manipulating neophyte investor fans over and over to accumulate more for himself.
> 
> In a stroke of also not-brilliance BUT the ability to recognize opportunity, I recognized that years ago and have been using Musk's manipulations since as a way to create wealth for myself by buying and selling the stock, as well as shorting it, when the timing was appropriate. Shrug. Also not rocket science.


"Although no official resources have tested Musk, his IQ is generally estimated at 155. Experts based it on its potential to understand and apply complex data strategies, its first aptitude checks, and how it uses its knowledge to drive innovation in complex industries." That puts him in the "brilliant" category. Forbe's lists his IQ as 160. Others have estimated his IQ as 240. You may be using Musk's "manipulations". But you are not Elon Musk and my guess is you're net worth does not approach $244 billion.


----------



## Kraffty

BigDaveK said:


> Three years ago I got rid of the grass near the house (about a 1/4 acre) and started a flower garden. Had a crazy idea to build something for the indoor cats. 5 x 10, 2 levels.


Looks nice, my neighbor has something similar but smaller, calls it her "Catio"


----------



## geek

bstnh1 said:


> But you are not Elon Musk and my guess is you're net worth does not approach $244 billion.



If that was the case Jim would've purchased the whole Punta Cana region in the DR


----------



## geek

Nothing more gratifying than a dog who loves you with no conditions!!


----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> In my books, nothing wrong about that.



I didn't say there was. I said it was not "brilliant." Because it's not. It's rapacious.


----------



## jswordy

bstnh1 said:


> "Although no official resources have tested Musk, his IQ is generally estimated at 155. Experts based it on its potential to understand and apply complex data strategies, its first aptitude checks, and how it uses its knowledge to drive innovation in complex industries." That puts him in the "brilliant" category. Forbe's lists his IQ as 160. Others have estimated his IQ as 240. You may be using Musk's "manipulations". But you are not Elon Musk and my guess is you're net worth does not approach $244 billion.



You lost me after "Although no official resources have tested Musk..." In that case, using the same criteria, I estimate YOUR IQ at 172, and mine at 194. There is ZERO direct link or correlation between IQ and wealth. ZERO. Hence, it does NOT take brains to be a billionaire. It takes rapaciousness, the necessary finances to be able to strike, and selecting the proper opportunities. Musk got the finances to strike at Tesla because of the leadership of Peter Thiel at what was to become Paypal. That made Musk's stock a winner.

Millions of investors and business owners of all intellectual capacities have followed similar paths to wealth, though they may not have been as rapacious as Musk or for other reasons did not reach such gargantuan control of assets. However, by percentage relative to where they started out, they too have succeeded. Musk is very rapacious and a good businessman. That's it.


----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> If that was the case Jim would've purchased the whole Punta Cana region in the DR



Nope.


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> Nothing more gratifying than a dog who loves you with no conditions!!
> 
> View attachment 91070



Hate to tell you, but I think "being fed" is a condition.


----------



## ibglowin

Ghost Ranch, Abiquiu, NM. Photo by Klaus Priebe


----------



## geek

Yesterday marked 4 years of ownership of my Tesla, still a very happy camper with this EV, hands down no regrets.

That picture was July 28, 2018.


----------



## ibglowin

@geek we have a dedicated thread for "memes". Please post any and all memes over there and keep this thread for pics.



geek said:


> Yesterday marked 4 years of ownership of my Tesla, still a very happy camper with this EV, hands down no regrets.
> 
> That picture was July 28, 2018.
> 
> View attachment 91113


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> @geek we have a dedicated thread for "memes". Please post any and all memes over there and keep this thread for pics.



Ok Sir!! But you're quoting my picture with my Tesla.


----------



## jswordy

Severe drought pasture. This should be about a foot high at this stage of summer. The cows astill look good, mostly becaise I roate them weekly between paddocks.




We are finally due to get rain today and tomorrow. Headed my way now.


----------



## ibglowin

Yep, your pic of your babies (both 4 wheel and 4 legged) are fine. I just meant the memes!



geek said:


> Ok Sir!! But you're quoting my picture with my Tesla.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Yep, your pic of your babies (both 4 wheel and 4 legged) are fine. i just meant the memes!



And I pressume you moved that post to that thread.


----------



## jswordy

Just sitting here watching the rain advance eastward on the radar only to evaporate at I-65 before it can wet any of us on the east side of that. Sigh...


----------



## geek

jswordy said:


> Just sitting here watching the rain advance eastward on the radar only to evaporate at I-65 before it can wet any of us on the east side of that. Sigh...
> 
> View attachment 91130



Wish some of that rain moves up to us.....so frek%#$%$# dry up here, grass is going very bad!!


----------



## bstnh1

geek said:


> Wish some of that rain moves up to us.....so frek%#$%$# dry up here, grass is going very bad!!


Every storm this week has missed my yard. We've had less than a quarter inch in the last 2 weeks. July's total so far is only 2.5" and most of that fell before the 13th.


----------



## jswordy

bstnh1 said:


> Every storm this week has missed my yard. We've had less than a quarter inch in the last 2 weeks. July's total so far is only 2.5" and most of that fell before the 13th.



Until last night, when I got 0.34", I had had only 0.22" since the fourth week in June. So you can see why this map, right now, is supremely frustrating for me.  I know people feeding hay now and selling their cows. Don't wanna do either.


----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> Wish some of that rain moves up to us.....so frek%#$%$# dry up here, grass is going very bad!!



You say yer yard's dying? Here's mine. I mow the dust now.  Have to wear a gator mask to keep it out of my nose and lungs.


----------



## cmason1957

Our yard was dieing as well, until the 12 inches on Weds. Night, 2 inches Thurs. There were quite a few folks affected by flash floods. We are fine where I live, but folks about a mile north of me near I-70 and a creek were not. Made the evening news. Quite a mess.


----------



## bstnh1

I take it you're nowhere near the flooding????


jswordy said:


> You say yer yard's dying? Here's mine. I mow the dust now.  Have to wear a gator mask to keep it out of my nose and lungs.
> 
> View attachment 91136


----------



## jswordy

bstnh1 said:


> I take it you're nowhere near the flooding????



     Good one! Not even close.

Current map...




For the past 3 weeks, it has always been "70% chance tomorrow..."

Then tomorrow, "No wait, not today, 70% chance tomorrow..."

Repeat every frickin' day.

Of course, Mike (@ibglowin) looks at my yard and says, "What's the problem?"


----------



## geek




----------



## geek

Any good??


----------



## geek

Buddy's picture going into space.


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> Buddy's picture going into space.



Soooo, "Lauch a photo, any photo."


----------



## Neb Farmer

geek said:


> Any good??
> 
> View attachment 91149


I haven't tried the Talisker 18 year old yet, but the Talisker 10 year old is my favorite. I would imagine the 18 is a little less-peaty, perhaps.


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> Soooo, "Lauch a photo, any photo."



What’s “lauch”.


----------



## ibglowin

First couple of pics are Marquette turning nicely these days. Then there is the Noiret........ Way behind this year even more so than normal.


----------



## Rice_Guy

2022 veraison started in Madison


----------



## Jovimaple

Lake life


----------



## ChuckD

Rice_Guy said:


> 2022 veraison started in Madison


What varieties?


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> What’s “lauch”.



Ooops, "lau*n*ch," but the edit button has gone away in the meantime!


----------



## barryjo

Rice_Guy said:


> 2022 veraison started in Madison
> View attachment 91170
> 
> 
> View attachment 91171


Which reminds me, I have to go harvest chokecherries today.


----------



## Rice_Guy

barryjo said:


> Which reminds me, I have to go harvest chokecherries today.


Yum, , , especially when made with banana water


----------



## geek




----------



## barryjo

Rice_Guy said:


> Yum, , , especially when made with banana water


Enlighten me. Banana water? What might that combination be?


----------



## ibglowin

Gas still continues to drop like a rock in these parts......... YMMV as they say. 
Might be time for a Costco run!


----------



## bstnh1

ibglowin said:


> Gas still continues to drop like a rock in these parts......... YMMV as they say.
> Might be time for a Costco run!
> 
> 
> View attachment 91232


We're still 3.99 - 4.13 or so


----------



## jswordy

After 4 days of teasing with just 6/10ths of an inch total accumulation, we finally got real rain this morning at the farm. Yay!


----------



## bstnh1

jswordy said:


> After 4 days of teasing with just 6/10ths of an inch total accumulation, we finally got real rain this morning at the farm. Yay!
> 
> View attachment 91235


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!  When you've had enough, please send the rest up this way.


----------



## jswordy

bstnh1 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!  When you've had enough, please send the rest up this way.



Will do, Brian, and I am happy we got what we got but we still need a few more weeks of decent rains. The hardest part of this whole ordeal the last four days was driving north seven miles to town and getting poured on the whole time or driving south seven miles to the other town and getting poured on the whole time –– but dry as a BONE at my place!  Fortunately, on Saturday I switched to beer from wine, and we started to get some rain.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

ibglowin said:


> Gas still continues to drop like a rock in these parts......... YMMV as they say.
> Might be time for a Costco run!
> 
> 
> View attachment 91232


Drove from Green Bay, Wis to Emerson, Ga.(about 35 miles north of Atlanta) this past week. Quite a bit difference along the way from $3.47 - $5.29.
By the way, it's gosh darn warm over in Ga. We don't get too many "94 - feels like 100" days in Green Bay.  Still had a great time in Emerson,
grandson was picked to be one of 14 players to play for "Team Wisconsin(14 age group)" in the 38 team tournament. Seeded 10th after the pool round. 
He pitched a one hitter(over 4 innings) and beat Georgia which lost in the semi-final round. Lost 3-2 to Arkansas in the bracket round which won the championship
game.


----------



## geek

In many parts of the country the gas is still WAY UP THERE, let's hope it gets down to less than $2 bucks like it used to be.


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> In many parts of the country the gas is still WAY UP THERE, let's hope it gets down to less than $2 bucks like it used to be.


Still in the 4.20's to 4.49 range around these parts. Might have something to do with our gas tax applied to each gallon pumped:

Pennsylvania ($0.586)
California ($0.533)
Washington ($0.519952)
New Jersey ($0.414)
New York ($0.4045)
Supposed to help keep the roads nice and the bridges from collapsing. I have a few around me that they just repaved, but most need a spruce up...


----------



## geek

ceeaton said:


> Still in the 4.20's to 4.49 range around these parts. Might have something to do with our gas tax applied to each gallon pumped:
> 
> Pennsylvania ($0.586)
> California ($0.533)
> Washington ($0.519952)
> New Jersey ($0.414)
> New York ($0.4045)
> Supposed to help keep the roads nice and the bridges from collapsing. I have a few around me that they just repaved, but most need a spruce up...



Wow, same here in CT, Costco was the cheapest a couple days ago still above $4


----------



## cmason1957

I just looked on Gas Buddy for near me seems the range is $3.39 - $4.69 for regular and max distance reported is 5 miles from me. Times certainly are strange, Normally I would expect about a $0.20-0.30 difference in price.


----------



## geek

Stealership


----------



## vinny

geek said:


> Stealership
> 
> View attachment 91269


Sad thing is, somebody is dumb enough to buy it. 

The dealers are a good part of the problem, but if people ignored the ridiculous over charges we are seeing all over the place, well, they would have to drop their prices. Wouldn't they?


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Stealership
> 
> View attachment 91269



A local Ford stealer recently had 2 F150 Lightnings on their lot for $103k.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> A local Ford stealer recently had 2 F150 Lightnings on their lot for $103k.



Holy macaroni


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> A local Ford stealer recently had 2 F150 Lightnings on their lot for $103k.



Not sure if you're looking at pickup trucks but have you looked at the Chevy Silverado EV coming in summer 2023? (EDIT: looks like it will be 2024) Looks real nice..!!!
I have a reservation for the ugly Tesla Cybertruck supposedly built also in 2023, that pickup has the highest reservation among all contenders.









First-Ever Silverado EV: Electric Truck | Chevrolet


Designed as an electric vehicle from the ground up, the First-Ever All-Electric Silverado will harness the power of the Ultium Platform. Reserve yours online today!




www.chevrolet.com


----------



## Kraffty

I just read somewhere that Ford is considering rethinking the whole dealership model and go to direct sales for just the reasons listed above. The dealerships are completely independent and Ford has no real control over how they price. Should be interesting, the Tesla model was mentioned as well as the over all trend of ordering on line of most everything we're buying these days.


----------



## geek

Kraffty said:


> I just read somewhere that Ford is considering rethinking the whole dealership model and go to direct sales for just the reasons listed above. The dealerships are completely independent and Ford has no real control over how they price. Should be interesting, the Tesla model was mentioned as well as the over all trend of ordering on line of most everything we're buying these days.



Personally, I hope they do, knowing how well Tesla has done with the online purchase experience, it is a set price from the manufacturer and no middle guy in between. One can argue that will kill jobs, but then how many jobs has the Amazon model killed....

Literally everything is online, I don't even go to malls nowadays or any physical stores, I know many folks still like that model but we as humans need to adapt to changes, otherwise you get behind for sure, which is everyone's choice obviously.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

Just an incredible monsoon season this Summer here in NM!


----------



## vinny

geek said:


> View attachment 91354


----------



## bstnh1

geek said:


> View attachment 91354


----------



## bstnh1

geek said:


> Personally, I hope they do, knowing how well Tesla has done with the online purchase experience, it is a set price from the manufacturer and no middle guy in between. One can argue that will kill jobs, but then how many jobs has the Amazon model killed....
> 
> Literally everything is online, I don't even go to malls nowadays or any physical stores, I know many folks still like that model but we as humans need to adapt to changes, otherwise you get behind for sure, which is everyone's choice obviously.


Online buying is fine for a lot of items. But then there are those things that I would definitely want to see, touch and try out before I commit to buying them - and vehicles is at the top of the list. I just can't imagine buying a vehicle without see and test driving it at a dealership.


----------



## geek

bstnh1 said:


> Online buying is fine for a lot of items. But then there are those things that I would definitely want to see, touch and try out before I commit to buying them - and vehicles is at the top of the list. I just can't imagine buying a vehicle without see and test driving it at a dealership.



Tesla and I presume other manufacturers like Rivian have showrooms available as well, this is how friends of mine purchased their cars, tested, drove around and placed an order. The car in the demo room is the same car they got delivered.

When I placed an order for mine back in July 2017 I had no clue of what the model 3 looked in person. A year later exactly, July 2018, got the car delivered and zero regrets.


----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> Stealership
> 
> View attachment 91269



Huntington Beach????     $30K markup is CHUMP CHANGE there! My cousin and a college friend live there. Richy rich.


----------



## jswordy

My USAID volunteer traveling friend is visiting farms in Guatemala now...


----------



## bstnh1

jswordy said:


> My USAID volunteer traveling friend is visiting farms in Guatemala now...
> 
> View attachment 91389
> 
> 
> View attachment 91390


Have you ever worked with SCS ( now NRCS)?


----------



## CortneyD

We just pulled the trail camera chip from off the hill behind our house and could not believe our eyes when we saw this. Four cubs!!! Black Bear Jacuzzi?


----------



## bstnh1

I found this rather interesting considering the push on EVs.



WHAT DO YOU THINK?Open Menu

Which one of the following best describes your experience with electric vehicles?

*I don't have one, and I'm not interested
63%*

I have one (or more), and I like it
5%

I have one (or more), but I don't like it
2%

I don't have one, but I plan to
26%

I haven't heard of these
5%


Based on 1,652,202 responses


----------



## David Violante

Brian, not to get into the debate on one side or the other, I’m more interested in all the particulars of the survey… it’s meaningless without knowing all the parameters of who, what, when, where, why, how and for how long. Pull back the curtain!


----------



## bstnh1

David Violante said:


> Brian, not to get into the debate on one side or the other, I’m more interested in all the particulars of the survey… it’s meaningless without knowing all the parameters of who, what, when, where, why, how and for how long. Pull back the curtain!


Unfortunately, I have no idea what went into this survey. I was poking around on the net yesterday and ran across a site that had hundreds of survey questions and results. I don't let Google save my history and I have no idea what site I was on. I've tried searching for it, but no luck!


----------



## winemaker81

Statistics and surveys are the best way to present a false impression without actually lying, so I'm with David -- I trust neither.

A while back a friend was in a dither because some item of interest to her was reported as increasing by 10x in the course of 1 year. I don't recall the exact details, but it was something like 1 person in 100 million was affected last year, and 10 were affected this year, which is a 10x increase -- from 0.000001% affected to 0.000010%.

This has nothing to do with EV, but hopefully explains the problem associated with not knowing the background of statistics and surveys.

That said, the numbers in Brian's post seem reasonable, based upon the folks I know, although the count of those having one is lower (regardless if they like it or not).


----------



## geek

bstnh1 said:


> I have one (or more), and I like it
> 5%



That is just so hard to believe....
Go to an EV forum and make the survey, I think the answers will be much different. Hard to judge a meal if you never try it....


----------



## geek

David Violante said:


> Brian, not to get into the debate on one side or the other, I’m more interested in all the particulars of the survey… it’s meaningless without knowing all the parameters of who, what, when, where, why, how and for how long. Pull back the curtain!



I think you nailed it. I don't want to sound bias since I own an EV, Tesla specifically.
For obvious reasons there may be folks who bought an EV and regret it or just do not like it, simple life stuff. But I can bet the vast majority who drive an EV will most likely like it and stay in the "EV wagon" (if they can afford it).

I'm talking about my own personal experience here but also can echo our CT group, but once you drive an EV the experience is night and day. I understand there are haters out there and especially now since prices of any car is jacked up to the roof, but again one cannot start throwing garbage out there against something without really having the experience.

So back to that "survey" he posted, so hard to believe and I can smell the negativity of whomever wrote that on the web somewhere.


----------



## bstnh1

geek said:


> That is just so hard to believe....
> Go to an EV forum and make the survey, I think the answers will be much different. Hard to judge a meal if you never try it....


You're most likely correct!


"Are people happy with their electric vehicles?
According to the J.D. Power 2022 U.S. Electric Vehicle Experience (EVX) Ownership Study, *satisfaction among first-time electric vehicle (EV) buyers (754 on a 1,000-point scale) is almost as high as it is for EV veterans (766)*—those who have previously owned a BEV."


----------



## wood1954

jswordy said:


> Just sayin', you know.  It is ILLEGAL where I live. Possession of a pipe is 3 years. Possession of up to six growing plants is 5 years and a $5,000 fine. Holding less than half an ounce? Possible jail time and $2,500, please. Over half an ounce? Well, that's possession with intent to sell, and up to 6 years and $5,000. Personally, I think its f***ing stupid, but here we are!
> 
> View attachment 91009


Same in Wisconsin, but it’s really cheap in michigan legally. I found out thru friends that there are grow clubs, just like winemaking clubs. I don’t think anyone really cares if it’s legalized because it’s so available. I quit smoking in my twenties and now I don’t find it enjoyable at all.


----------



## sour_grapes

bstnh1 said:


> I have one (or more), and I like it
> 5%





geek said:


> That is just so hard to believe....
> Go to an EV forum and make the survey, I think the answers will be much different. Hard to judge a meal if you never try it....



Varis, that line in the survey is NOT saying that only 5% of EV owners like them.

It is saying that only 5% of the respondents BOTH have an EV AND like it. Because not many people have EVs, that percentage will necessarily be small.


----------



## jswordy

bstnh1 said:


> Have you ever worked with SCS ( now NRCS)?



No, he works through Farmer-to-Farmer at USAID and another program, I forget the name of it.


----------



## bstnh1

jswordy said:


> No, he works through Farmer-to-Farmer at USAID and another program, I forget the name of it.View attachment 91409


I was asking if *YOU* ever worked with anyone from SCS or NRCS.


----------



## ibglowin

Last nights sunset at the weekly Summer concert series........


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

This one blew me away. See that steep Guatemalan hillside? They are farming that!


----------



## bstnh1

jswordy said:


> This one blew me away. See that steep Guatemalan hillside? They are farming that! View attachment 91419






jswordy said:


> This one blew me away. See that steep Guatemalan hillside? They are farming that! View attachment 91419


Yeowww! I wonder what happens when it rains hard!


----------



## geek




----------



## winemaker81

geek said:


> When I placed an order for mine back in July 2017 I had no clue of what the model 3 looked in person. A year later exactly, July 2018, got the car delivered and zero regrets.


I couldn't do that -- I'd have to test drive a vehicle first. Or did you test drive an earlier model then order the 2018?



geek said:


> Go to an EV forum and make the survey, I think the answers will be much different. Hard to judge a meal if you never try it....


This illustrates the point I made in my last post -- the context means everything. Ask the question, "Is it reasonable that funerals in the USA cost $10,000+?" You'll get wildly different results if asked in a general population vs. an undertaker's convention. 



bstnh1 said:


> According to the J.D. Power 2022 U.S. Electric Vehicle Experience (EVX) Ownership Study, *satisfaction among first-time electric vehicle (EV) buyers (754 on a 1,000-point scale) is almost as high as it is for EV veterans (766)*—those who have previously owned a BEV."


I'm honestly surprised the scores are that low. I'd expect higher.


----------



## geek

Black squirrel are not very frequent visitors around here/


----------



## geek

winemaker81 said:


> Or did you test drive an earlier model then order the 2018?



Nope, only very few had the model 3 since it was released in 2017.


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> Black squirrel are not very frequent visitors around here/
> 
> View attachment 91425


Did you give him/her a beer? If not, what type of host are you?

Actually looks like a miniature black kangaroo from that image, lol.


----------



## winemaker81

geek said:


> Nope, only very few had the model 3 since it was released in 2017.


You're braver than I am!


----------



## geek

ceeaton said:


> Did you give him/her a beer? If not, what type of host are you?
> 
> Actually looks like a miniature black kangaroo from that image, lol.



I offered this beer but he refused because he likes lager


----------



## geek




----------



## FlamingoEmporium

geek said:


> View attachment 91427
> That’s chilled !


----------



## geek

It was absolutely cold for sure, excellent


----------



## bstnh1

geek said:


> View attachment 91427


I absolutely hate that stuff! Tried it once years ago and that was enough for me!


----------



## bstnh1

geek said:


> Nope, only very few had the model 3 since it was released in 2017.


I assume you are aware that Teslas are the least reliable evs out there.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## FlamingoEmporium




----------



## vinny

winemaker81 said:


> Statistics and surveys are the best way to present a false impression without actually lying, so I'm with David -- I trust neither.
> 
> A while back a friend was in a dither because some item of interest to her was reported as increasing by 10x in the course of 1 year. I don't recall the exact details, but it was something like 1 person in 100 million was affected last year, and 10 were affected this year, which is a 10x increase -- from 0.000001% affected to 0.000010%.
> 
> This has nothing to do with EV, but hopefully explains the problem associated with not knowing the background of statistics and surveys.
> 
> That said, the numbers in Brian's post seem reasonable, based upon the folks I know, although the count of those having one is lower (regardless if they like it or not).


I once saw a study that reported that 90% of statistics are inaccurate!


----------



## Darrell Hawley

geek said:


> Black squirrel are not very frequent visitors around here/
> 
> View attachment 91425


That table is WAY to clean, leave a few more bread crumbs for the little guy and he will be back more often.


----------



## ibglowin

Drop it like it's hot.........


----------



## bstnh1

geek said:


> Black squirrel are not very frequent visitors around here/
> 
> View attachment 91425


Never saw one. Didn't even know they exist in this area.


----------



## jswordy

More from my friend who is in Guatemala. Starbuck's in the making...











This is the program he is volunteering for on a farmer to farmer exchange for small ruminants and economic development through value-added products like soap making. Part of his duties now and for the next two years include a $2 million pilot goat dairy newly built by USAID and the Guatemalan government.



Farmer-To-Farmer | Home


----------



## jswordy

The coffee processing facility for their own brand, exported to Japan, Korea and Africa...




My friend is on the left...










And then he was invited to their house for lunch...


----------



## geek

At a Tesla car show 
The blue and red are Model S Plaid with the new yoke steering wheel.

0-60mph in about 2 seconds…:just saying


----------



## cmason1957

Mine takes a bit longer to get to 60, actually can't even tell you what it is, nor why I would care. It gets me from point A to point B and back again. That's what matters to me.


----------



## ibglowin

Marquette moving along.......


----------



## bstnh1

geek said:


> At a Tesla car show
> The blue and red are Model S Plaid with the new yoke steering wheel.
> 
> 0-60mph in about 2 seconds…:just saying
> 
> View attachment 91459
> View attachment 91460
> View attachment 91461
> View attachment 91462
> View attachment 91463


Have you driven one of those with the yoke? How do you turn that thing for a tight turn as in parking or for a 90° turn at an intersection? Looks like it would be awkward and unsafe.


----------



## geek

I was talking to the owner of that blue one regarding the yoke, he said at first it took him a couple days to get used to it and now he says he loves it, the turn is unbelievable. Wish I could upload this short 12 sec video here on the red one, pictures do not justify what this machine looks like in person.


----------



## geek

Gas prices near Costco.
Went shopping at Costco and bought stuff I haven’t bought for some time…holy smokes food prices are at least 30% higher , everything!!!


----------



## geek

bstnh1 said:


> I assume you are aware that Teslas are the least reliable evs out there.



Hmmm, I will give you my own experience.
Bought 2018, spent I guess $100 in air cabin filters and windshield fluid.

Drove to Mount Washington a couple times, DC like 4 times, SC once, drove in the tri-state area so many times, the list goes on…..ZERO issues, I must me lucky!!


----------



## Boatboy24

I found gas for $3.09 just north of Richmond today!


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> I found gas for $3.09 just north of Richmond today!



You guys are lucky!!
Really hope it gets down to what it used to be, less than 2 bucks.


----------



## bstnh1

geek said:


> Hmmm, I will give you my own experience.
> Bought 2018, spent I guess $100 in air cabin filters and windshield fluid.
> 
> Drove to Mount Washington a couple times, DC like 4 times, SC once, drove in the tri-state area so many times, the list goes on…..ZERO issues, I must me lucky!!


Here's a link to one of the articles about the issues with Model 3 in particular. Mostly it's problems with paint, body hardware, etc. Still, if Musk comes out with the $25,000 ev he keeps promising, I'll go for it!

https://www.consumerreports.org/car...endation-over-reliability-issues-a2332354847/


----------



## ibglowin

Outside of recession or worldwide pandemic the last time gas was less than $2/gal was 2004.






geek said:


> You guys are lucky!!
> Really hope it gets down to what it used to be, less than 2 bucks.


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> Outside of recession or worldwide pandemic the last time gas was less than $2/gal was 2004.
> 
> View attachment 91503



Maybe it'll be like lumber, formerly the Great Bitching Topic of the Day!    









Lumber futures are down 62% amid a 'Great Reset'—here’s when DIYers can expect the best deals


"I think the biggest drops are behind us for lumber and decking and things like that," Dustin Jalbert, a senior economist at Fastmarkets RISI, told Fortune. " I'm not sure there's that much downside left here in terms of what you can save.”




fortune.com


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Outside of recession or worldwide pandemic the last time gas was less than $2/gal was 2004.
> 
> View attachment 91503



My wife tells me she bought gas at Costco for about $1.89 (if memory serves well but she says it is actually less maybe around $1.60) at the end of 2020. 

I think she is correct because in *October 2020* I bought home heating oil at merely *$1.37/gal* and in *May 2020 at $1.12/gal*. And this data is from my Excel spreadsheet I keep handy. 


05/06/20​140.1​1.12​156.91​Thurston Fuel10/21/20​119​1.37​163.03​Thurston Fuel03/02/21​100​2.20​220.00​Thurston Fuel03/01/21​Boiler Cleaning100.00​Jim from IT Energy04/10/21​100​2.00​200.00​Eagle Oil08/02/21​110.62​2.26​250.00​I.T. Energy11/17/21​118​2.53​298.54​Federal Oil01/28/22​100​3.22​322.00​Annie's Oil03/01/22​100​3.42​342.00​Annie's Oil05/02/22​100​4.92​492.00​Annie's Oil06/05/22​100​5.09​509.00​Annie's Oil


----------



## ibglowin

Varis,

The graphic I posted was a national US average by year and not a Costco (CT) average by month.



geek said:


> My wife tells me she bought gas at Costco for about $1.89 (if memory serves well but she says it is actually less maybe around $1.60) at the end of 2020.
> 
> I think she is correct because in *October 2020* I bought home heating oil at merely *$1.37/gal* and in *May 2020 at $1.12/gal*. And this data is from my Excel spreadsheet I keep handy.
> 
> 
> 05/06/20​140.1​1.12​156.91​Thurston Fuel10/21/20​119​1.37​163.03​Thurston Fuel03/02/21​100​2.20​220.00​Thurston Fuel03/01/21​Boiler Cleaning100.00​Jim from IT Energy04/10/21​100​2.00​200.00​Eagle Oil08/02/21​110.62​2.26​250.00​I.T. Energy11/17/21​118​2.53​298.54​Federal Oil01/28/22​100​3.22​322.00​Annie's Oil03/01/22​100​3.42​342.00​Annie's Oil05/02/22​100​4.92​492.00​Annie's Oil06/05/22​100​5.09​509.00​Annie's Oil


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Varis,
> 
> The graphic I posted was a national US average by year and not a Costco (CT) average by month.



Got that, but you stated "*the last time gas was less than $2/gal was 2004*". 

If you take your graphic as an example, it clearly shows 2020 dipping below $2, unless I need to get better magnifying glasses


----------



## ibglowin

Nope.

I stated this:

"*Outside of recession or worldwide pandemic* the last time gas was less than $2/gal was 2004."



geek said:


> Got that, but you stated "*the last time gas was less than $2/gal was 2004*".
> 
> If you take your graphic as an example, it clearly shows 2020 dipping below $2, unless I need to get better magnifying glasses


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Nope.
> 
> I stated this:
> 
> "*Outside of recession or worldwide pandemic* the last time gas was less than $2/gal was 2004."



Still misleading Mike. Some folks keep claining today's wild and crazy gas prices are due to pandemic, when in reality pandemic really hit every country right in 2020 and look at gas prices in 2020. Those are facts.

Now, let's get the thread back to its topic and post a picture about egg prices.....that may bring a lot of faces


----------



## geek




----------



## ibglowin

If my point wasn't made clear, let me try once again. You wish for $2/gal gas. My point is you will never see $2/gal gas ever again unless there is another worldwide recession or another worldwide pandemic.

Is that misleading Varis?



geek said:


> Still misleading Mike. Some folks keep claining today's wild and crazy gas prices are due to pandemic, when in reality pandemic really hit every country right in 2020 and look at gas prices in 2020. Those are facts.
> 
> Now, let's get the thread back to its topic and post a picture about egg prices.....that may bring a lot of faces


----------



## jswordy

Hey, buy your next car from a guy with family values, I say...









Elon Musk’s dad, 76, confirms secret second child — with his stepdaughter


“The only thing we are on Earth for is to reproduce,” patriarch Errol Musk has declared.




nypost.com


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> If my point wasn't made clear, let me try once again. You wish for $2/gal gas. My point is you will never see $2/gal gas ever again unless there is another worldwide recession or another worldwide pandemic.
> 
> Is that misleading Varis?



Well Mike, I sure hope cheap fuel comes back in time for my cross-country trip!


----------



## geek

Today’s posing.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

geek said:


> Today’s posing.
> 
> View attachment 91509


Same pose, just different floor.


----------



## Kraffty

This is our 4th monsoon season since moving here and it's by far the most intense. We've had afternoon lightning displays almost daily for the past few weeks and are expecting it to continue for a while. We need it.


----------



## winemaker81

Kraffty said:


> This is our 4th monsoon season since moving here and it's by far the most intense. We've had afternoon lightning displays almost daily for the past few weeks and are expecting it to continue for a while. We need it.
> View attachment 91532



That would make a great background for a label. Actually, a lot of your photos would. If I made the WE Luna Bianca again, I already have a label:


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy




----------



## Kraffty

@ibglowin - Love those southwest sunsets and sunrises, especially during monsoon season. I don't think a lot of people get how really intense they can be, look almost completely fake a lot of the time.


----------



## ibglowin

It's been one of the best monsoon seasons since I moved to NM 36 years ago. Too bad it came on the heels of a terrible draught and losing 750,000 acres of forest lands to wildfires back in May and June.






Kraffty said:


> @ibglowin - Love those southwest sunsets and sunrises, especially during monsoon season. I don't think a lot of people get how really intense they can be, look almost completely fake a lot of the time.


----------



## Kraffty

Went out again this afternoon, very cool skies and a little lightning caught.


----------



## jswordy

Up there on those two pedestals is where ancient Guatemalans coined the term: "Heads will roll!"  Hey, the gods are demanding, you know... Step right up...


----------



## ibglowin

They still allow tourist to climb on the ruins ?!?!

We visited Chichen Itza (Cancun) way back in 1999 and were able to climb to the top of the pyramid ruins. They stopped that a short time after we visited in order to help preserve the ruins.



jswordy said:


> Up there on those two pedestals is where ancient Guatemalans coined the term: "Heads will roll!"  Hey, the gods are demanding, you know... Step right up...
> 
> View attachment 91601


----------



## ibglowin

Good morning from "Little LA"!


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> They still allow tourist to climb on the ruins ?!?!
> 
> We visited Chichen Itza (Cancun) way back in 1999 and were able to climb to the top of the pyramid ruins. They stopped that a short time after we visited in order to help preserve the ruins.



The only people banned are those carrying axes.


----------



## ibglowin

Peak Super Moon.......


----------



## geek




----------



## cmason1957

Before groom



After groom. They always leave her eyebrows long. I bet they are 4 inches long.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

cmason1957 said:


> Before groom
> View attachment 91695
> 
> 
> After groom. They always leave her eyebrows long. I bet they are 4 inches long.
> 
> View attachment 91696


By gosh, his eyes got bigger.


----------



## geek

Tesla semi.


----------



## cmason1957

Darrell Hawley said:


> By gosh, his eyes got bigger.



You can just see them better. She was very overdue for a haircut.


----------



## bstnh1

geek said:


> Tesla semi.
> 
> View attachment 91699


Tesla boasts about being "clean energy". It's not. All these evs get all their power from the grid which relies mostly on fossil fuels. Using oil to create electricity to power a Tesla - why?


----------



## geek

Early startup


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> Early startup


Varis, I think you need to buy a plane, a pilot and a nice looking stewardess (I prefer female). Just a smaller plane, only 40 seats or so. That way you can take along all those people you feed every now and then with all that food you make, lol.

Does Tesla make an electric airplane yet?


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Tesla semi.
> 
> View attachment 91699




Yours?


----------



## bstnh1

Boatboy24 said:


> Yours?


Nah . . . . . He's waiting for the Tesla Flying Battery.


----------



## bstnh1

geek said:


> Early startup
> 
> View attachment 91726
> 
> View attachment 91727


Hey, that doesn't look like a Delta plane. Looks like United.


----------



## geek

ceeaton said:


> Does Tesla make an electric airplane yet?



Not yet, just a matter of time, other companies make smaller ones though, it's coming...


----------



## cmason1957

bstnh1 said:


> Tesla boasts about being "clean energy". It's not. All these evs get all their power from the grid which relies mostly on fossil fuels. Using oil to create electricity to power a Tesla - why?



You may want to read this article about the environmental cost of charging an electric vehicle VS driving a gas powered vehicle. Forbes can hardly be accused of being in favor of electric vehicles. Personally, I can't wait until the day all cars are electric, talking to each other and driving becomes a thing the vehicle does, not the humans. Probably still far off, but hopefully not. 









Charging An Electric Vehicle Is Far Cleaner Than Driving On Gasoline, Everywhere In America


New research shows just how much cleaner driving an electric vehicle is than driving on gasoline, regardless of where it charges: EVs average 80 miles per gallon emissions equivalent across the U.S. - and reach as high as 191 MPG in New York State.




www.forbes.com


----------



## Darrell Hawley

Pelicans & cormorants getting together to eat minnows. Constant moving at the ones in the back continue to fly to the front to eat. This is a small group as in a week or two
their will be groups a mile or longer. Very shallow out there and you can walk out 200-300 yards. Pelicans - 4lbs fish/day, Cormorants 1 - 1 1/2lbs/day.


----------



## bstnh1

cmason1957 said:


> You may want to read this article about the environmental cost of charging an electric vehicle VS driving a gas powered vehicle. Forbes can hardly be accused of being in favor of electric vehicles. Personally, I can't wait until the day all cars are electric, talking to each other and driving becomes a thing the vehicle does, not the humans. Probably still far off, but hopefully not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charging An Electric Vehicle Is Far Cleaner Than Driving On Gasoline, Everywhere In America
> 
> 
> New research shows just how much cleaner driving an electric vehicle is than driving on gasoline, regardless of where it charges: EVs average 80 miles per gallon emissions equivalent across the U.S. - and reach as high as 191 MPG in New York State.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com


Oh, I realize that the evs produce overall fewer environmental concerns. But some of the literature and ads I've seen make it sound like the evs are 100% clean energy with no detrimental environmental effects whatsoever. And the studies out there are not in agreement, either. There's one I saw done by a pretty prestigious German think tank that concluded evs are 45% worse for the environment than gasoline powered vehicles. Regardless, I'll wait until Elon comes out with his $25,000 sedan that he's been promising for 4 years now. I suspect I may have a looooong wait!!


----------



## jswordy

cmason1957 said:


> Personally, I can't wait until the day all cars are electric, talking to each other and driving becomes a thing the vehicle does, not the humans. Probably still far off, but hopefully not.



Umm, no thanks. Actual news photos...


----------



## ChuckD

@Darrell Hawley 
I have had the pelicans come off the Bay and descend on my duck marsh by the hundreds. They are very impressive up close.


----------



## geek

jswordy said:


> Umm, no thanks. Actual news photos...
> 
> View attachment 91780
> 
> 
> View attachment 91781
> 
> 
> View attachment 91782
> 
> 
> View attachment 91783



Keep them coming news photos, but post them all, not just one side.

Look at the statistics, and compare one side versus the other in terms of accidents, then make your own conclusions. You’ll be surprised.


----------



## geek

https://www.google.com/search?q=car+accident+pictures+&sxsrf=ALiCzsYZNG6BknBc5P5vdquBlVjoXkNprA%3A1660689863305&ei=xx38YpSjEpmnptQPps-fuA8&oq=car+accident+pictures+&gs_lcp=ChNtb2JpbGUtZ3dzLXdpei1zZXJwEAMyBggAEB4QFjIGCAAQHhAWMgYIABAeEBYyBggAEB4QFjIGCAAQHhAWMgUIABCGAzIFCAAQhgMyBQgAEIYDOgcIABBHELADOgcIABCwAxBDOgoIABCwAxDJAxBDOgcIIxDJAxAnOgUIABCSAzoFCAAQgAQ6BAgAEEM6CwgAEIAEELEDEIMBOggIABCABBCxAzoNCAAQgAQQhwIQsQMQFDoFCAAQkQI6CAgAELEDEIMBOggIABCABBDJAzoICAAQHhAPEBY6CAgAEB4QFhAKSgQIQRgAUNAIWP9NYMJjaAJwAHgAgAGIAYgBlQuSAQM5LjWYAQCgAQHIARHAAQE&sclient=mobile-gws-wiz-serp


----------



## bstnh1

geek said:


> Keep them coming news photos, but post them all, not just one side.
> 
> Look at the statistics, and compare one side versus the other in terms of accidents, then make your own conclusions. You’ll be surprised.


To be fair, you would need to compare the number of accidents per miles driven. Here are the statistics as of 2021:

"On average, there are *9.1 self-driving car accidents per million miles driven*, while the same rate is 4.1 crashes per million miles for regular vehicles."


----------



## geek

bstnh1 said:


> To be fair, you would need to compare the number of accidents per miles driven. Here are the statistics as of 2021:
> 
> "On average, there are *9.1 self-driving car accidents per million miles driven*, while the same rate is 4.1 crashes per million miles for regular vehicles."



That is misleading because you cannot just say self-driving car accidents. The comparisson is EV against a gas car, that is what he is implying in the photos.

Self driving cars is still far, although there's a FSD feature that you have to pay for (in BETA and agreed by those who opt in that is a BETA) that most do not have (I don't), so let's be fair here.

Run your numbers again.


----------



## bstnh1

geek said:


> That is misleading because you cannot just say self-driving car accidents. The comparisson is EV against a gas car, that is what he is implying in the photos.
> 
> Self driving cars is still far, although there's a FSD feature that you have to pay for (in BETA and agreed by those who opt in that is a BETA) that most do not have (I don't), so let's be fair here.
> 
> Run your numbers again.


Nope! He was talking about self driving cars, not simply evs, i.e. humans driving vs machines driving. And humans are less accident prone per mile driven than are cars which drive themselves.


----------



## geek

bstnh1 said:


> Nope! He was talking about self driving cars, not simply evs, i.e. humans driving vs machines driving. And humans are less accident prone per mile driven than are cars which drive themselves.



Jump to 7:38 on this video so you can really better understand what FSD is about. That is one of the misleading points some fake news and Tesla or EV haters try to achieve in putting false info on people's mind and throwing false narratives out there.



'nough said......


----------



## MrHerbington

Some gnarly peppers from my other hobby, gardening

1-2 million SHU


----------



## ceeaton

Varis, I found you a new home!




Even has electric if you air lift in your Tesla (or get an electric hellicopter). Only $450K and comes with staff that is willing to stay (especially if you feed them as much as you do your family). Link to article ( A private island in the Caribbean Sea is on sale for less than the average house in America. Take a look. )


----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> Keep them coming news photos, but post them all, not just one side.
> 
> Look at the statistics, and compare one side versus the other in terms of accidents, then make your own conclusions. You’ll be surprised.











Germany: 1 dead, 9 injured after test car veers into traffic


Police in Germany says one person has died and nine were seriously injured after a test car with autonomous steering capability veered into oncoming traffic




abcnews.go.com


----------



## jswordy

ceeaton said:


> Varis, I found you a new home!
> 
> View attachment 91821


I have a friend who owned one for years. Built his own house on it. It was nice.


----------



## jswordy

Well, the easy parking is over with here for the next two semesters!


----------



## ceeaton

jswordy said:


> Well, the easy parking is over with here for the next two semesters!
> 
> View attachment 91825


I see a spot! For a motorcycle.

You need to retire...


----------



## Sage

The real trick is to get one in the shade!! Plan it so that it's shade when you come back to the car!!


----------



## jswordy

ceeaton said:


> I see a spot! For a motorcycle.
> 
> You need to retire...



Right. They divided some spots for motorcycles about 3 years ago. I think I have seen them used like 2-3 times since then. Counting the days to retirement.


----------



## jswordy

Sage said:


> The real trick is to get one in the shade!! Plan it so that it's shade when you come back to the car!!



Mine is barely visible, in the shade. A benefit of arriving early each day. I get that spot almost all the time.


----------



## geek

ceeaton said:


> Varis, I found you a new home!
> 
> View attachment 91821
> 
> 
> Even has electric if you air lift in your Tesla (or get an electric hellicopter). Only $450K and comes with staff that is willing to stay (especially if you feed them as much as you do your family). Link to article ( A private island in the Caribbean Sea is on sale for less than the average house in America. Take a look. )



Let’s do 50/50..!!!


----------



## geek




----------



## geek

On the move….


----------



## winemaker81

geek said:


> On the move….


Varis, dude, when do you find any personal time to make wine?


----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> On the move….
> 
> View attachment 91835



Good thing those plane pix were there, or I'd have thought your laxative just kicked in!


----------



## geek

winemaker81 said:


> Varis, dude, when do you find any personal time to make wine?



I stopped making wine a couple years ago and still have plenty 

But when I see these cheap prices at Costco I tell myself why would I ever want to make wine!!! I know it’s a nice hobby which I love btw, but man look at this:


----------



## geek

Couple pics from Costco at Avon, IN.

These are heavy hitters out of my league.


----------



## geek

Buddy’s first birthday


----------



## bstnh1

geek said:


> Jump to 7:38 on this video so you can really better understand what FSD is about. That is one of the misleading points some fake news and Tesla or EV haters try to achieve in putting false info on people's mind and throwing false narratives out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 'nough said......



It's a You Tube video! I prefer vehicle accident stats from the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration and other reputable sources.

https://www.nhtsa.gov/sites/nhtsa.gov/files/2022-06/ADAS-L2-SGO-Report-June-2022.pdf


----------



## ibglowin

Monsoon morning from Nuevo Mexico!


----------



## geek

bstnh1 said:


> It's a You Tube video! I [refer vehicle accident stats from the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration and other reputable sources.
> 
> https://www.nhtsa.gov/sites/nhtsa.gov/files/2022-06/ADAS-L2-SGO-Report-June-2022.pdf



Just don’t buy an EV, it will kill you…


----------



## geek

Final move this week…


----------



## geek

And just for giggles  









Demand for Tesla Cars in US is Through the Roof, Survey Confirms


The demand for Tesla vehicles continues to grow at a high rate. Car orders in the US are coming in faster than the company can produce, the survey confirms.




www.tesmanian.com


----------



## Kraffty

@ibglowin - We're supposed to be hit with the season's strongest monsoon system tomorrow through saturday or sunday, flash flooding expected from Phoenix all the way up through Flagstaff. Are you expecting the same? This is a black and white taken last week. Much more dramatic than the color versions from the same shoot.


----------



## Kraffty

And from the Patio a couple of afternoons ago, just dumped outta nowhere and went away in 15 or 20 mins.


----------



## geek

Kraffty said:


> And from the Patio a couple of afternoons ago, just dumped outta nowhere and went away in 15 or 20 mins.
> View attachment 91876




You took that pic? Just wow, great one.


----------



## winemaker81

geek said:


> But when I see these cheap prices at Costco I tell myself why would I ever want to make wine!!!


For the sheer pleasure of making wine. There is nothing I can buy (not just wine) that will produce a better feeling of satisfaction than the things I make.

Most of the frequent posters on WMT are "builders". We make stuff -- from wine to food to photographs to other stuff. It's what we do. That's probably why I enjoy this forum so much -- it's frequented by like-minded people. We're all very different, but we have that "builder" mentality in common.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

geek said:


> Final move this week… View attachment 91863


Varis, you may be flying too slow, the shadow of the plane will land before you do.


----------



## bstnh1

geek said:


> And just for giggles
> 
> https://www.tesmanian.com/blogs/tes...ars-is-through-thtte-roof-the-survey-confirms


The articles doesn't give a single "demand" figure. It's all about wait times for delivery.. All that proves is that Tesla isn't producing enough vehicles. Tesla has averaged 36-40k vehicles per month so far this year delivered to the US market. Ford put out nearly 60,000 F- series pickups in the month of June alone. Tesla's still a wannabe in the vehicle market. Elon has a looong way to go before he's up there with the big boys.


----------



## geek

winemaker81 said:


> For the sheer pleasure of making wine. There is nothing I can buy (not just wine) that will produce a better feeling of satisfaction than the things I make.
> 
> Most of the frequent posters on WMT are "builders". We make stuff -- from wine to food to photographs to other stuff. It's what we do. That's probably why I enjoy this forum so much -- it's frequented by like-minded people. We're all very different, but we have that "builder" mentality in common.



Oh I know, trust me, I love the hobby....but for other personal reasons I needed to stop.


----------



## geek

bstnh1 said:


> The articles doesn't give a single "demand" figure. It's all about wait times for delivery.. All that proves is that Tesla isn't producing enough vehicles. Tesla has averaged 36-40k vehicles per month so far this year delivered to the US market. Ford put out nearly 60,000 F- series pickups in the month of June alone. Tesla's still a wannabe in the vehicle market. Elon has a looong way to go before he's up there with the big boys.



Yes they cannot keep up with demand and that got worse with chips shortages and such, just wait until Giga Texas comes to full production, plus the other Giga factories in China and Germany....
Check how many reservations the ugly Cybertruck has and compare against your big boys...and one cannot compare apples to oranges, how many years has Ford been selling vehicles.....hmmm decades and decades, or a century? Tesla is just merely scratching the skin, give it a couple years but for now give it a look at their financials....$16 versus $900, to me that says a LOT.

The F150 may be the only lung they have to survive, a pickup, which Tesla does not make a pickup as of yet. Just wait patient my friend....just a couple more years.


----------



## vinny

Kraffty said:


> And from the Patio a couple of afternoons ago, just dumped outta nowhere and went away in 15 or 20 mins.
> View attachment 91876


I wonder who lives under that, and what they did to deserve such retribution?


----------



## vinny

bstnh1 said:


> Today's lesson.
> 
> View attachment 91877


I certainly knew a few, but I'm taking crapulence and running with it.

Edit.. I wonder how long a list like this would have to be for me not to make it to the end. Endlessly amusing?


----------



## bstnh1

geek said:


> Yes they cannot keep up with demand and that got worse with chips shortages and such, just wait until Giga Texas comes to full production, plus the other Giga factories in China and Germany....
> Check how many reservations the ugly Cybertruck has and compare against your big boys...and one cannot compare apples to oranges, how many years has Ford been selling vehicles.....hmmm decades and decades, or a century? Tesla is just merely scratching the skin, give it a couple years but for now give it a look at their financials....$16 versus $900, to me that says a LOT.
> 
> The F150 may be the only lung they have to survive, a pickup, which Tesla does not make a pickup as of yet. Just wait patient my friend....just a couple more years.


I think Musk is spread too thin. He's going in too many directions at once and at too fast a pace. And that means he's letting a lot of other people make a whole host of vitally important business and production decisions.


https://www.nytimes.com/2022/05/20/business/tesla-stock-elon-musk.html


----------



## ibglowin

Yep we have had the best monsoon season in probably 30 years this Summer and Saturday is supposed to be a huge monsoon day. We got multiple rains yesterday, one early this morning as well and perhaps more tonight before the big weekend event moves in. To bad *we lost 800,000 acres of forrest* back in May-June due to drought/wildfire. Now those burn scars are being inundated with flash floods like you would not believe.

Went to dinner last night in Santa fe at some friends and dined alfresco out on the portal. It rained for almost two hours. Got cold enough to light a fire in their outdoor kiva fireplace as we tried to stay warm during the evening.

Crazy (but wonderful) weather as of late.




Kraffty said:


> @ibglowin - We're supposed to be hit with the season's strongest monsoon system tomorrow through saturday or sunday, flash flooding expected from Phoenix all the way up through Flagstaff. Are you expecting the same? This is a black and white taken last week. Much more dramatic than the color versions from the same shoot.
> View attachment 91875


----------



## ibglowin

Now for a little change of pace. Walla Walla Summer Storm. Photo by Trey Busch (Winemaker Sleight of Hand Cellars) Wheat foreground and grapes background.


----------



## Boatboy24

Today at Costco:


----------



## ibglowin

Send some our way! Will look tomorrow in ABQ.



Boatboy24 said:


> Today at Costco:
> 
> View attachment 91911


----------



## geek




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## bstnh1

YouTube removes video by Tesla investors using kids in FSD Beta test


----------



## geek

Can’t find the other thread, but the cop will move it 

Tasteful New England peach IPA, lots of flavors


----------



## geek




----------



## bstnh1

Varis - If you can find one of these, I bet you could stick a 12v marine battery in it and use it for errands around town,


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## geek

bstnh1 said:


> Varis - If you can find one of these, I bet you could stick a 12v marine battery in it and use it for errands around town,
> 
> View attachment 91970



And I’d be glad to have such a toy in town


----------



## geek




----------



## wrongway

geek said:


> I meant the Ford Lightning....lol
> 
> The Chevy Silverado is promising.
> $103k is INSANE, stealers are taking advantage, that is why I like the Tesla model, sell directly to consumers, avoid the stealers....


Out of pocket, Tesla owners can expect costs of around *$10,000 to $13,000* for the battery itself, depending on the model. Of course, there will also be an extra $100 or so for other parts, plus a few extra hundred dollars in labor costs—and that's a lower estimate. I'll just pay my 3.20 gal E85.


----------



## bstnh1

vinny said:


> It's absolute insanity. I was taught that it isn't about how much you make, It's how much you keep. It's hard to keep anything when you have interest payments on all you 'own'.
> 
> I know a guy, he's a business owner. He was only about 2 years into business, where it is crucial to keep your overhead down, and he wanted a new forklift. He had never done any maintenance to make his used one run better and it was causing him grief. I asked him, this was right when covid hit, can you afford that right now? No, but I can afford the payment.
> 
> It blew my mind.
> 
> He thinks when he gets a check and pays off his line of credit that he has money in the bank. I just got paid, I can afford that.
> 
> Some people are so used to being in debt that they don't see the difference between red and black. Just so long as long as there is room for the payments.
> 
> I also remember when my parents lost there house in '82 when the interest rates skyrocketed. We are currently seeing the largest interest rate rise since... well about '82. That's why I'm locked in and rushing to pay off my mortgage. I'm worried for what is coming for the unprepared. I don't know that I will be able to afford another term with what is happening to interest rates and our dollar.


That's like car dealers - always pushing the monthly payment view! Whatever you can afford, they can make it that. And you'll be paying on that new car until it's rusted out and falling apart.


----------



## wrongway

bstnh1 said:


> Tesla boasts about being "clean energy". It's not. All these evs get all their power from the grid which relies mostly on fossil fuels. Using oil to create electricity to power


about half the lifetime carbon-dioxide emissions from an electric car come from the energy used to produce the car, especially in the mining and processing of raw materials needed for the battery. This compares unfavorably with the manufacture of a gasoline-powered car which accounts for 17% of the car’s lifetime carbon-dioxide emissions. When a new EV appears in the show-room, it has already caused 30,000 pounds of carbon-dioxide emission. The equivalent amount for manufacturing a conventional car is 14,000 pounds. An EV requires 3X the copper wiring! Once on the road, the carbon dioxide emissions of EVs depends on the power-generation fuel used to recharge its battery. If it comes mostly from coal-fired power plants, it will lead to about 15 ounces of carbon-dioxide for every mile it is driven—three ounces more than a similar gasoline-powered car. 5 ounces more than E85 powered car! To go EV we will have to build more coal or nuke power plants and a new grid to support the added electrical loads. Yes we must stop the release of carbon, but the EV is not the correct answer! We have blackouts the way it is. The answer is TREES, Tree's absorb carbon! Problem is that we have cut down most of the worlds trees! Worldwide we cut down 3 to 7 billion trees a year!


----------



## wrongway

Sorry for all the Doom and Gloom in my last post. Just its hard to imagine that anyone could think that EV's is the answer, at least not in our life times! The infrastructure just isnt there! Windmills everywhere but when the wind doesn't blow? Tesla is a fad just like Hoola Hoops and YoYo's!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

Even Stags' Leap has an "oopsie" every now and then!  Either that, or it was so good James Suckling invented a new word!


----------



## vinny

jswordy said:


> Even Stags' Leap has an "oopsie" every now and then!  Either that, or it was so good James Suckling invented a new word!
> 
> View attachment 91998


Declicate

Dek-li-kit

Both decadent and delicate.

Marked by or providing unrestrained gratification; self-indulgent. 
Pleasing to the senses, especially in a subtle way.
Exquisitely fine or dainty: synonym: exquisite.
A possible spelling mistake.


----------



## vinny

wrongway said:


> about half the lifetime carbon-dioxide emissions from an electric car come from the energy used to produce the car, especially in the mining and processing of raw materials needed for the battery. This compares unfavorably with the manufacture of a gasoline-powered car which accounts for 17% of the car’s lifetime carbon-dioxide emissions. When a new EV appears in the show-room, it has already caused 30,000 pounds of carbon-dioxide emission. The equivalent amount for manufacturing a conventional car is 14,000 pounds. An EV requires 3X the copper wiring! Once on the road, the carbon dioxide emissions of EVs depends on the power-generation fuel used to recharge its battery. If it comes mostly from coal-fired power plants, it will lead to about 15 ounces of carbon-dioxide for every mile it is driven—three ounces more than a similar gasoline-powered car. 5 ounces more than E85 powered car! To go EV we will have to build more coal or nuke power plants and a new grid to support the added electrical loads. Yes we must stop the release of carbon, but the EV is not the correct answer! We have blackouts the way it is. The answer is TREES, Tree's absorb carbon! Problem is that we have cut down most of the worlds trees! Worldwide we cut down 3 to 7 billion trees a year!


I find it amusing that we live in a world of CO2 concerns. Well, moreso that people buy it. I live in an area that used to be 2 km under ice. The climate has been changing for millennia. It is quite indulgent to blame it all on the very short time humans have lived in an industrial world. 

How about we just make industry act responsibly? We are now at a point where everything is cheap and made to throw away. Maybe holding companies accountable for what they make could be an option? Our governments could mandate a minimum 5-10-20 year warranty. If you do not guarantee quality, you can't sell your product in our countries. It might help emissions if everyone wasn't on their 4th toaster, or 10th phone... How about we don't allow industry to cut all the trees down? You know, the ones that consume CO2 and replace it with oxygen....

Sadly, all this green energy is very profitable for those lobbying for the change. Industry does more in a day than we can do in a lifetime, yet we are expected to make the sacrifices, and we are blamed for that which can only be balanced by government policy. It's quite the racket. Canada has a carbon tax. I don't know who it makes feel better, because it drives up the cost of everything and no money is EVER put back into anything environmental. Taxing something does not offer a solution. It just puts more money in the hands of the corrupt.


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 91992


I think you've been there a few times before, LOL.


----------



## Kraffty

@ibglowin The Bowl?


----------



## ibglowin

You bet!



Kraffty said:


> @ibglowin The Bowl?


----------



## cmason1957

Two pictures from Minnesota tonight. My wife and I are on our early pilgrimage to rest and relaxation.


----------



## geek

cmason1957 said:


> Two pictures from Minnesota tonight. My wife and I are on our early pilgrimage to rest and relaxation.
> 
> View attachment 92024
> View attachment 92025



Just beautiful  
Enjoy it..!!


----------



## Kraffty

You can feel the peace in those photos, enjoy it slowly


----------



## bstnh1

vinny said:


> I find it amusing that we live in a world of CO2 concerns. Well, moreso that people buy it. I live in an area that used to be 2 km under ice. The climate has been changing for millennia. It is quite indulgent to blame it all on the very short time humans have lived in an industrial world.
> 
> How about we just make industry act responsibly? We are now at a point where everything is cheap and made to throw away. Maybe holding companies accountable for what they make could be an option? Our governments could mandate a minimum 5-10-20 year warranty. If you do not guarantee quality, you can't sell your product in our countries. It might help emissions if everyone wasn't on their 4th toaster, or 10th phone... How about we don't allow industry to cut all the trees down? You know, the ones that consume CO2 and replace it with oxygen....
> 
> Sadly, all this green energy is very profitable for those lobbying for the change. Industry does more in a day than we can do in a lifetime, yet we are expected to make the sacrifices, and we are blamed for that which can only be balanced by government policy. It's quite the racket. Canada has a carbon tax. I don't know who it makes feel better, because it drives up the cost of everything and no money is EVER put back into anything environmental. Taxing something does not offer a solution. It just puts more money in the hands of the corrupt.


I have never had any luck in getting an answer from a climate activist as to who warmed the planet after the last ice age. It wern't us!


----------



## bstnh1

cmason1957 said:


> Two pictures from Minnesota tonight. My wife and I are on our early pilgrimage to rest and relaxation.
> 
> View attachment 92024
> View attachment 92025


Very nice!


----------



## jswordy

sour_grapes said:


>



People want to know what caused this massive buildup of CO2 and they point fingers all over the place. But when you point your finger, three of them are pointing back at yourself.

Figure A: Typical population curve of bacteria in a Petri dish.





Figure B: Global population.




The only difference between the two figures is that we think we're smarter than bacteria, and that we do not live by the same rules that it does. Class dismissed.


----------



## bstnh1

Over on the diet thread, you said you had cut back on drinking.


----------



## ChuckD

bstnh1 said:


> I have never had any luck in getting an answer from a climate activist as to who warmed the planet after the last ice age. It wern't us!


If you look closely at the graph your question will be answered. All of the graph above the industrial revolution is natural changes in CO2. Notice how gentle the rise and fall? After the industrial revolution you see the very sharp increase in level of measured CO2… that’s us releasing millions of tons of stored carbon into the atmosphere. It’s an alarming trend and will continue until we stop releasing it and start removing it from the atmosphere.

ETA. Actually it’s a graph of temperature  but if you looked at CO2 it’s a mirror. We caused the latest steep temperature increase by releasing CO2.


----------



## TurkeyHollow

Looks like it coincides with the quality and quantity of wine production... ...sooooo the yeast are responsible for global warming!


----------



## ibglowin

The "Jolly Green" Rio Grande Gorge! Never seen it this lush in 35+ years........


----------



## Kraffty

We just experienced an incredible micro burst during a monsoon outbreak. In the period of about 15 minutes the temp went from 100+ to 62 degrees. Wind, Rain and Hail started and just dumped on us. Probably the strongest we've seen since living here. Totaled over an inch of rain in just an hour and then it was gone. Lori took some wild video i'll try to add later. I don't see any damage but the winds were strong enough to blow a wrought iron chair off the front porch and onto the neighbors yard. Under additional warnings until 7:00 tonight. Readings off my Weather Underground station.


----------



## ibglowin

The Monsoon rains have destroyed more gardens and patios every Summer over the years than you may realize. Every time it starts to rain I am basically saying a prayer in the back of my head. "please no hail, please no hail".........



Kraffty said:


> View attachment 92058
> View attachment 92059
> 
> We just experienced an incredible micro burst during a monsoon outbreak. In the period of about 15 minutes the temp went from 100+ to 62 degrees. Wind, Rain and Hail started and just dumped on us. Probably the strongest we've seen since living here. Totaled over an inch of rain in just an hour and then it was gone. Lori took some wild video i'll try to add later. I don't see any damage but the winds were strong enough to blow a wrought iron chair off the front porch and onto the neighbors yard. Under additional warnings until 7:00 tonight. Readings off my Weather Underground station.
> View attachment 92060


----------



## ibglowin

So this is where the apples disappear to this time of year around Los..........


----------



## Darrell Hawley

ibglowin said:


> So this is where the apples disappear to this time of year around Los..........
> 
> View attachment 92067



He has his eyes closed. I think he has already been shot, stood him up on edge and put an apple in his mouth like a roasted whole hog.


----------



## ibglowin

You can't see me........







Darrell Hawley said:


> He has his eyes closed. I think he has already been shot, stood him up on edge and put an apple in his mouth like a roasted whole hog.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

ibglowin said:


> You can't see me........
> 
> 
> View attachment 92085


Wow, reincarnated with bigger horns and a lot smarter.


----------



## Jan




----------



## Ohio Bob

Did the post office just now get around to delivering it??

Seriously there must be a story behind it that would be wonderful to hear.


----------



## ibglowin

*When you only need just a couple items........ 

El Costquito is for you!*


----------



## Jim Welch

ibglowin said:


> So this is where the apples disappear to this time of year around Los..........


Those are great pictures. That buck looks to be in velvet. If so, his antlers (not horns) are still growing folks!


----------



## Jim Welch

I got this huge wine cooler through this site a few months ago for a song practically . Finally got it into my “winery” , made a couple minor repairs and loaded it up.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> *When you only need just a couple items........
> 
> El Costquito is for you!*
> 
> View attachment 92124



There you go, your local Costco so no need to drive 3 hours each way


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> *When you only need just a couple items........
> 
> El Costquito is for you!*
> 
> View attachment 92124



You in the DR, Mike?


----------



## ibglowin

Actually out in SOCAL visiting the kids and grandkids. Saw that and thought it was hilarious. We just got home from the Burbank store. It is NOT a Costquito for sure!






Boatboy24 said:


> You in the DR, Mike?


----------



## cmason1957

A couple of more pictures from my wife and my early trip to Northwest Minnesota for relaxation and peace. We had a cat visit us who was dumped just outside the resort. I wish my wife wasn't allergic to cats. 




And a few of the fish we caughg this morning. This evening we counted and in 2 hours between my wife 95 year old dad and myself 70 fish (catching not fishingl



Then my wife snapped this one at the firepit.


----------



## sour_grapes

True story: Last night, I spied some 17-year-olds having sex. Scroll down for pix:


----------



## jswordy

sour_grapes said:


> True story: Last night, I spied some 17-year-olds having sex. Scroll down for pix:



"Kama Sutra" devotees, I see....


----------



## jswordy

Jim Welch said:


> I got this huge wine cooler through this site a few months ago for a song practically . Finally got it into my “winery” , made a couple minor repairs and loaded it up. View attachment 92127




Looks to me like you are set for a year.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Jim Welch

That’s cool, an example of “if you can imagine it, you can build it”!


----------



## ChuckD

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 92151


Is it cool in here or is it just me!


----------



## geek

On the move, again.
Beautiful sunrise  and nice contrast with the clouds


----------



## Rice_Guy

Front yard wildlife


----------



## geek

Almost landing in the DR, below is what’s called Samana, beautiful beaches there that would take your breath away….hmmm isn’t that a song?


----------



## geek

Picked a quiche (spelling) with cheese but didn’t like it much, I had picked a charcuterie and regret changing it for the quiche at the last minute.

The mimosas were really good  
Tasted the white wine and meh 🫤. It tasted like if the bottle had been opened and oxidized a bit.


----------



## geek

Last 2 shots from yesterday, really love that view


----------



## winemanden

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 92151


Madonna?


----------



## geek

McLaren un DR


----------



## geek

A very cold light Presidente, of course!


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> McLaren un DR
> 
> View attachment 92215
> View attachment 92216
> View attachment 92217



Big Papi driving?


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Big Papi driving?


I don't know who's driving, but I still think he'd save money buying a plane and staffing it, then he could have whatever he wanted for the meal on the way there...Let them eat quiche!


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Big Papi driving?



Maybe  

So many luxury vehicles around this area in the capital but if that was big pappy I think another escort vehicle should be following him


----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> A very cold light Presidente, of course!
> 
> View attachment 92219
> View attachment 92218



A.) Good for you! I just found a case of the full-flavored Presidente I didn't know I had!

B.) I certainly hope that's a Tesla you're in!


----------



## geek

jswordy said:


> B.) I certainly hope that's a Tesla you're in!



One day.....been thinking about sending my car over....


----------



## BigDaveK

MrHerbington said:


> Some gnarly peppers from my other hobby, gardening
> 
> 1-2 million SHU


Are those chocolate seven pots?
I have red savina and trinidad scorpion. It's amazing how plain old vegetables from the garden can be so dangerous.


----------



## MrHerbington

BigDaveK said:


> Are those chocolate seven pots?
> I have red savina and trinidad scorpion. It's amazing how plain old vegetables from the garden can be so dangerous.


Big Black Mama. It's Naga Morich X Trinidad Douglah cross. Absolutely horrible heat. I also have Apocalypse Scorpion Chocolate growing, just started flowering, it's about double worse, about as hot as Carolina Reaper


----------



## BigDaveK

MrHerbington said:


> Big Black Mama. It's Naga Morich X Trinidad Douglah cross. Absolutely horrible heat. I also have Apocalypse Scorpion Chocolate growing, just started flowering, it's about double worse, about as hot as Carolina Reaper


I think my red savina clocks in around 500,000 SHU. Just barely still usable to me. The others are stupid crazy hot but so much fun to grow and have. Last year I made jelly with my scorpions. The vapor from the pot was deadly but the jelly turned out really good. You only need a TINY bit to put a smile on your face.


----------



## MrHerbington

BigDaveK said:


> I think my red savina clocks in around 500,000 SHU. Just barely still usable to me. The others are stupid crazy hot but so much fun to grow and have. Last year I made jelly with my scorpions. The vapor from the pot was deadly but the jelly turned out really good. You only need a TINY bit to put a smile on your face.


I dry them and make a powder, I have sweet and mild-ish gourmet chilies too, Fatalii Aji Fantasy, Sugar Rush Peach, BBM and Cheyenne combined as one powder. Less than a teaspoon is plenty


----------



## jswordy

Been covering NASA'a Artemis program for long, Jim? Naaaahhhh...  




(Magazine of which I was once managing editor. A lot of the work from Constellation to Artemis was done in Huntsville.)


----------



## winemaker81

bstnh1 said:


> View attachment 92289


The "5 second rule" gets expanded to the "5 minute rule" in this extreme situation!!!!


----------



## cmason1957

winemaker81 said:


> The "5 second rule" gets expanded to the "5 minute rule" in this extreme situation!!!!



It's bacon how much worse for the heart (and tasty for the mouth) could it get


----------



## winemaker81

cmason1957 said:


> It's bacon how much worse for the heart (and tasty for the mouth) could it get


It's bacon! Why would I care????  

I was a waiter in an Italian restaurant for 3 years -- we kept the place really clean, but 2 hours after opening I'd not eat anything that touched the kitchen floor.


----------



## jswordy

*WANT!!! (not pink)*


----------



## cmason1957

something like this??




I'll include the link to it for your shopping pleasure it will show the pink one, but it's to the Trucker Blue









Drinks Well With Others Embroidered Hat


Drinks Well With Others Embroidered Hat. Grab an authentic Drinks Well With Others Embroidered Hat from Island Jay in Florida.




islandjay.com


----------



## jswordy

cmason1957 said:


> something like this??
> 
> View attachment 92293
> 
> 
> I'll include the link to it for your shopping pleasure it will show the pink one, but it's to the Trucker Blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drinks Well With Others Embroidered Hat
> 
> 
> Drinks Well With Others Embroidered Hat. Grab an authentic Drinks Well With Others Embroidered Hat from Island Jay in Florida.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> islandjay.com



Ooooo...


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Mekpdue

Bottled the FWK Bordeaux. It went to aging in mid-December, 2021. One problem was settling on a label, so, I listened to the boss (left) and myself (right). The FWK Riesling was bottled around 3 weeks ago (started out as a black wine if you followed the FWK New Process White thread). A little early, but I needed them bottled and I think it turned out really nice.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## geek

Huge guavas at the supermarket, wow


----------



## Ohio Bob

Mekpdue said:


> Bottled the FWK Bordeaux. It went to aging in mid-December, 2021. One problem was settling on a label, so, I listened to the boss (left) and myself (right). The FWK Riesling was bottled around 3 weeks ago (started out as a black wine if you followed the FWK New Process White thread). A little early, but I needed them bottled and I think it turned out really nice.View attachment 92339
> 
> View attachment 92338


Aeroplaneflyer? Are you a fan of airships?


----------



## Mekpdue

Ohio Bob said:


> Aeroplaneflyer? Are you a fan of airships?


Airships, airplanes, and rockets Bob. They have always gotten my attention. Spent 10 years in the Navy as a flyer and have my private pilot's license (although it's been in hiding the past few years). I usually try to have an aviation graphic somewhere on the label. I think this Bordeaux was the first time I hadn't used it (but only one case). I liked the blimp photo and have been trying to place it on a label and voila, I think it fits in with the Riesling.

Oh yea, since I'm fairly close to the Goodyear Blimp hangar in Suffield OH, it's not that uncommon to see one flying up above. Since we are both Northern Ohio boys, you probably see them too every once in a while, right?


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## winemaker81

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 92389


Moderators -- we need a "WTF?" emogi.


----------



## ibglowin

Zozobra - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org










winemaker81 said:


> Moderators -- we need a "WTF?" emogi.


----------



## Ohio Bob

Mekpdue said:


> Airships, airplanes, and rockets Bob. They have always gotten my attention. Spent 10 years in the Navy as a flyer and have my private pilot's license (although it's been in hiding the past few years). I usually try to have an aviation graphic somewhere on the label. I think this Bordeaux was the first time I hadn't used it (but only one case). I liked the blimp photo and have been trying to place it on a label and voila, I think it fits in with the Riesling.
> 
> Oh yea, since I'm fairly close to the Goodyear Blimp hangar in Suffield OH, it's not that uncommon to see one flying up above. Since we are both Northern Ohio boys, you probably see them too every once in a while, right?


I used to work at the LM airdock in Akron. Saw the Goodyear blimp making flights several times.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 92389



Wtf is that??


----------



## ChuckD

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 92389


Not disturbing at all


----------



## bstnh1

*
COMING SOON!!!*



​


----------



## geek

bstnh1 said:


> *View attachment 92399
> COMING SOON!!!*
> View attachment 92400
> 
> 
> ​



Some business pushing the envelope even more, Costco is in full Christmas swing 

I love the color changes in the Fall.


----------



## ibglowin

Anyone else grow up with traditions like this? My dad was born and raised in a small German town about 60 miles SE of San Antonio and they had local VFW's and Hermann Son's that put on these giant BBQ's several times a year. Good memories for sure.


----------



## ChuckD

ibglowin said:


> Anyone else grow up with traditions like this? My dad was born and raised in a small German town about 60 miles SE of San Antonio and they had local VFW's and Hermann Son's that put on these giant BBQ's several times a year. Good memories for sure.
> 
> View attachment 92412


In northern WI and the UP we have Booyah meals. We cook 160 gallons at church and sell it all in 4 hours. I recently got my
Own kettle… a small one, only 35 gallons.


----------



## bstnh1

ibglowin said:


> Anyone else grow up with traditions like this? My dad was born and raised in a small German town about 60 miles SE of San Antonio and they had local VFW's and Hermann Son's that put on these giant BBQ's several times a year. Good memories for sure.
> 
> View attachment 92412


Yeeow! And I thought the fire dept. here put on big BBQs.


----------



## ibglowin

900 Chickens or 1800 halves on those pits. 40 halves on each rack. Proceeds went to the local Bellville, TX VFD.


----------



## bstnh1

ibglowin said:


> 900 Chickens or 1800 halves on those pits. 40 halves on each rack. Proceeds went to the local Bellville, TX VFD.


If I remeber correctly, the last one they did here was 450 lbs of chicken, some halves , some quarters. Not even close to what's in the photo you posted!


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> 900 Chickens or 1800 halves on those pits. 40 halves on each rack. Proceeds went to the local Bellville, TX VFD.


Heavy German population here, but much smaller cooks, more like what @bstnh1 is talking about.

I need a bratwurst fest with some good German beer, just too lazy to drive towards Philly...


----------



## wrongway

geek said:


> And just for giggles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Demand for Tesla Cars in US is Through the Roof, Survey Confirms
> 
> 
> The demand for Tesla vehicles continues to grow at a high rate. Car orders in the US are coming in faster than the company can produce, the survey confirms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tesmanian.com


Maybe someday, but we’re no where near going electric. Especially when Newsome is telling people not to charge their cars so there is enough electricity to keep the AC on.


----------



## geek

wrongway said:


> Maybe someday, but we’re no where near going electric. Especially when Newsome is telling people not to charge their cars so there is enough electricity to keep the AC on.



Agree that we cannot just flip the switch, transitions in life take time sometimes.

We can either embrace new technology or stay behind and I choose to embrace it.
If you like driving a gas car, nothing wrong with it in my book.

I LOVE driving an EV and not because the government is pushing it or giving free money but because I love the technology and the convenience of it.


----------



## geek

Ford EV sales soar 307% in August as automaker clinches second place in US market


Ford has poured significant effort into converting its fleet to electric, and it’s paying off big time. America’s best-selling automaker continues seeing strong demand for its EV models as sales grew another 307% in August. Henry Ford revolutionized the industry, introducing the first moving...




electrek.co


----------



## BigDaveK

Those who buy seeds from Baker Creek have probably seen this. The Dwarf Tamarillo. Just setting fruit now and I hope they ripen before it gets cold. The "dwarf" is 8 ft tall.


----------



## ibglowin

Something tells me "these aren't the grapes your looking for"........

"Move along........"


----------



## Darrell Hawley

ibglowin said:


> Something tells me "these aren't the grapes your looking for"........
> 
> "Move along........"
> 
> View attachment 92487


Don't you shake those to see if they're ripe ?


----------



## geek

Jarabacoa mountains, DR


----------



## Darrell Hawley

geek said:


> Jarabacoa mountains, DR
> 
> View attachment 92507


I see you really have some NICE friends over in DR.


----------



## geek




----------



## geek




----------



## bstnh1

geek said:


> View attachment 92558


Eat healthy, exercise regularly and be rewarded by 3 more years in a nursing home.


----------



## geek

bstnh1 said:


> Eat healthy, exercise regularly and be rewarded by 3 more years in a nursing home.


----------



## geek




----------



## geek




----------



## Boatboy24

My "Dog Nephew". Namaste!


----------



## Jan




----------



## cmason1957

It's starting to smell like autumn! We were on the way to the dog park after she was all alone most of the day. It's that a smile I see?


----------



## FlamingoEmporium




----------



## heatherd

ibglowin said:


> Anyone else grow up with traditions like this? My dad was born and raised in a small German town about 60 miles SE of San Antonio and they had local VFW's and Hermann Son's that put on these giant BBQ's several times a year. Good memories for sure.
> 
> View attachment 92412


Which town? Been to many little German towns as I lived in San Antonio for almost ten years.


----------



## jswordy

bstnh1 said:


> Eat healthy, exercise regularly and be rewarded by 3 more years in a nursing home.



Nope, the idea is to get sick for 10 days or fewer and then kick off. You're more likely to follow that path ifs you live a healthy life. I am doomed.


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> Anyone else grow up with traditions like this? My dad was born and raised in a small German town about 60 miles SE of San Antonio and they had local VFW's and Hermann Son's that put on these giant BBQ's several times a year. Good memories for sure.
> 
> View attachment 92412



Yeah, they still do those here every July 4th. Also fish fries on occasion.


----------



## ibglowin

Yorktown, TX




heatherd said:


> Which town? Been to many little German towns as I lived in San Antonio for almost ten years.


----------



## wrongway

I was looking at all these pictures of food you all posted and now I find myself standing in front of my refrigerator! Weird.


----------



## ibglowin

Any "Better Call Saul" fans out there?


----------



## ibglowin

It's peak Dahlia time!


----------



## Daboyleroy

geek said:


> View attachment 92547
> View attachment 92548
> View attachment 92549
> View attachment 92550
> View attachment 92551
> View attachment 92552
> View attachment 92553
> View attachment 92554


*Going whole hog*


----------



## geek

Got Iguana


----------



## geek




----------



## geek




----------



## vinny

geek said:


> Got Iguana


Cool.

Slow internet. The pictures were taking a long time to load. The suspense was building. After yesterday's pictures I was starting to expect it to be on a spit.


----------



## ceeaton

vinny said:


> Cool.
> 
> Slow internet. The pictures were taking a long time to load. The suspense was building. After yesterday's pictures I was starting to expect it to be on a spit.


I have heard it tastes like...wait for it...wait... chicken.


----------



## jswordy

Along with coffee and an official Dominican Republic shot glass, my friend brought me this from the D-R.




I got them from him while we were gathered at another friend's riverbank cabin today. Fun times.




The space at top where you see a couple bottles is destined to be filled with beer and wine bottles in an artsy display.


----------



## winemaker81

I saw this picture of a jabuticaba tree on FB, and my first thought was, "I want to make wine from that!". Yeah, I'm doomed ....


----------



## jswordy

winemaker81 said:


> I saw this picture of a jabuticaba tree on FB, and my first thought was, "I want to make wine from that!". Yeah, I'm doomed ....
> 
> 
> View attachment 92836



Always thought those trees were super cool in fruit. Amazing! I wonder what it tastes like?


----------



## geek

jswordy said:


> Along with coffee and an official Dominican Republic shot glass, my friend brought me this from the D-R.
> 
> View attachment 92827
> 
> 
> I got them from him while we were gathered at another friend's riverbank cabin today. Fun times.
> 
> View attachment 92828
> 
> 
> The space at top where you see a couple bottles is destined to be filled with beer and wine bottles in an artsy display.
> 
> View attachment 92829
> 
> 
> View attachment 92830



Where in DR is that? Looks cool.


----------



## winemaker81

jswordy said:


> Always thought those trees were super cool in fruit. Amazing! I wonder what it tastes like?


according to the description, blueberry yogurt.


----------



## jswordy

winemaker81 said:


> according to the description, blueberry yogurt.



Hmmm.... Not so sure I'd want that taste in wine, but it would be great with cream and sugar!


----------



## vinny

jswordy said:


> Along with coffee and an official Dominican Republic shot glass, my friend brought me this from the D-R.
> 
> View attachment 92827
> 
> 
> I got them from him while we were gathered at another friend's riverbank cabin today. Fun times.
> 
> View attachment 92828
> 
> 
> The space at top where you see a couple bottles is destined to be filled with beer and wine bottles in an artsy display.
> 
> View attachment 92829
> 
> 
> View attachment 92830


I can't tell if the lady in orange is telling the couple on the right how to solve a calculus equation, or about a death in the family. The fella on the left seems to be enjoying himself too much for family tragedy, so I am going to go with math... Unless it's blackmail. That could explain his enjoyment.


----------



## geek




----------



## geek

Huge wind power farms in the south west of DR, those things are gigantic


----------



## geek




----------



## geek

That was my trip to a a place some call it paradise as it has one of the most beautiful beaches in the world they say.

Driving to Bahia de las Águilas.


----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> Huge wind power farms in the south west of DR, those things are gigantic
> 
> View attachment 92848
> View attachment 92849
> View attachment 92850
> View attachment 92851
> View attachment 92852



Heh... I see you haven't driven I-74 near Champaign, Illinois.


----------



## geek




----------



## geek

Miss my buddy


----------



## Mcjeff

Had an opportunity to take a ride on this Icon yesterday.


----------



## jswordy

@geek, my nephew just stayed here in the D-R. Gran Bahia Principe, Ambar. Have you, Varis?























So, I went to the website. A September or October all-inclusive starts at $107!


----------



## geek

jswordy said:


> @geek, my nephew just stayed here in the D-R. Gran Bahia Principe, Ambar. Have you, Varis?
> 
> View attachment 92911
> 
> 
> View attachment 92912
> 
> 
> View attachment 92913
> 
> 
> View attachment 92914
> 
> 
> View attachment 92915
> 
> 
> View attachment 92916
> 
> 
> View attachment 92917
> 
> 
> 
> So, I went to the website. A September or October all-inclusive starts at $107!



I haven’t stayed there but know many other Bahia Príncipe hotels in other locations like punta cana and Samana, I like them all.

That one in Puerto Plata looks nice


----------



## geek

Heading to Cayo Arena.
Absolutely beautiful


----------



## geek




----------



## geek

Just a glance of Cayo Arena, look it up on YouTube, plenty of videos.

This place is absolutely a must go if you ever visit the DR and stay near the Puerto Plata region.
The first 2 are at Cayo Arena, white sand and all kind of sea wildlife per sa.
The 3rd pic where I’m floating is on the way back to the shore they take you through the manglares and make a stop there for you to jump off the boat and relax with calm waters.

The food: lobster tails and lambí 


Breath taking


----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> I haven’t stayed there but know many other Bahia Príncipe hotels in other locations like punta cana and Samana, I like them all.
> 
> That one in Puerto Plata looks nice



I think it had a $25 million resto a year ago.


----------



## geek

jswordy said:


> I think it had a $25 million resto a year ago.



Hmm  
Now you got me thinking….I may give that resort a try soon


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> Just a glance of Cayo Arena, look it up on YouTube, plenty of videos.
> 
> This place is absolutely a must go if you ever visit the DR and stay near the Puerto Plata region.
> The first 2 are at Cayo Arena, white sand and all kind of sea wildlife per sa.
> The 3rd pic where I’m floating is on the way back to the shore they take you through the manglares and make a stop there for you to jump off the boat and relax with calm waters.
> 
> The food: lobster tails and lambí
> 
> 
> Breath taking
> 
> View attachment 92955
> 
> View attachment 92956
> 
> View attachment 92957
> View attachment 92958
> View attachment 92959


Varis, you need to drink more beer, your beer gut is looking a bit underdeveloped, lol!


----------



## Sage




----------



## Sage




----------



## geek

ceeaton said:


> Varis, you need to drink more beer, your beer gut is looking a bit underdeveloped, lol!


----------



## vinny

winemaker81 said:


> I saw this picture of a jabuticaba tree on FB, and my first thought was, "I want to make wine from that!". Yeah, I'm doomed ....
> 
> 
> View attachment 92836


I don't know of any other possible reaction. You're fine!


----------



## vinny

Mcjeff said:


> Had an opportunity to take a ride on this Icon yesterday. View attachment 92897


Phew! What luck putting the right shirt on in the morning. How is the ride in a blimp? Slow, I would imagine.


----------



## David Violante

Well… well… well…


----------



## ibglowin

Whose the thief, who's the thief!



David Violante said:


> Well… well… well…
> 
> View attachment 92997


----------



## VinesnBines

David Violante said:


> Well… well… well…
> 
> View attachment 92997


Busted. Any questions about the biggest vineyard thief? I'm hoping my would be thief has given up. He was checking the electric fence about once a week.


----------



## ChuckD

David Violante said:


> Well… well… well…
> 
> View attachment 92997


Do you have raccoon defenses deployed? Did you make him pay?

They sure are cute though.


----------



## Sage

My current enemy is a flock of quail. They ruined at least 30 big, ripe peaches. I know they will be heading to my grapes soon. Quail season also opens soon. I hope season opens in time!

I also had a very small bear crawl through the gate. I've since installed a very tight screen fence over the gate. He came back but couldn't get in!


----------



## geek

Salpicón de mariscos with tostones


----------



## Daboyleroy

geek said:


> Salpicón de mariscos with tostones
> 
> 
> View attachment 93028




con camarones
love the twice fried platains


----------



## geek

Random video about the manglares when coming back from Cayo Arena:


----------



## David Violante

ibglowin said:


> Whose the thief, who's the thief!


Swiper no swiping! Swiper no swiping! Swiper no…. aww man!
I scared him away, but it looks like he was pressing the net against the grapes and having a go at them. 



VinesnBines said:


> Busted. Any questions about the biggest vineyard thief? I'm hoping my would be thief has given up. He was checking the electric fence about once a week.


I was thinking about an electric fence. I have one for my bees and after this made sure the bottom wire was a little closer to the ground. 



ChuckD said:


> Do you have raccoon defenses deployed? Did you make him pay?
> 
> They sure are cute though.


This is the first year for raccoon. I’ve had squirrel and birds before so I used netting and Mylar ribbons. This year was a bust. With grape berry moths, hungry squirrels and birds, no rain for months then three days of rain (lots of split berries) I really had nothing left to speak of. I’m going to have to mark that down in the book as this year’s experience.


----------



## geek




----------



## Sage

Defense for birds: years past I put out 4 owl decoys as the color got really going.... Didn't work.

Last year I waited until they were hitting near 12-15 brix and put out 3 decoys.... NO bird damage.

The real difference: I changed how I placed the decoys. Previous years I put them on end and middle posts. The birds stayed out a few days.
Last year I placed them on the fence tucked into tree branches and it must have looked more natural. Never even saw a bird in the area. Particularly robins and quail, biggest offenders.


----------



## wrongway

geek said:


> View attachment 92861


Most over used medical tool. 
Interest in finding new treatments has been renewed!
Are we witnessing the end of an era for Viagra and Pfizer? Since the famous “little blue pill” exploded on to the market in 1998, becoming the fastest selling drug in history, the American pharmaceutical giant has made vast sums marketing it to erectile dysfunction sufferers all over the world. Within three months of its launch, Viagra had already earned Pfizer $400m, and over the past two decades, it has consistently generated annual sales to the tune of $1.8bn. lol


----------



## Daboyleroy

wrongway said:


> Most over used medical tool.
> Interest in finding new treatments has been renewed!
> Are we witnessing the end of an era for Viagra and Pfizer? Since the famous “little blue pill” exploded on to the market in 1998, becoming the fastest selling drug in history, the American pharmaceutical giant has made vast sums marketing it to erectile dysfunction sufferers all over the world. Within three months of its launch, Viagra had already earned Pfizer $400m, and over the past two decades, it has consistently generated annual sales to the tune of $1.8bn. lol


And used for dementia….blood circulation in the brain









Viagra may be useful against Alzheimer's dementia


The impotence pill could have effects in the brain that may help fight dementia, say US researchers.



www.bbc.com













Could Viagra Help Prevent Alzheimer's?


researchers found that those taking Viagra were 69% less likely to develop Alzheimer's, when compared to non-users. And lab experiments showed that the medication seemed to target part of the underlying disease process in Alzheimer's.




www.webmd.com


----------



## winemaker81

wrongway said:


> Within three months of its launch, Viagra had already earned Pfizer $400m, and over the past two decades, it has consistently generated annual sales to the tune of $1.8bn.


I was a contractor for Glaxo-Welcome in the late 90's. Any drug that produced less than $1 billion USD revenue in the first year was considered "unsuccessful". By that 20+ yo standard, $1.8 billion USD is considered "ok, pretty good".


----------



## jswordy

Here's hoping Varis and his property came out of Fiona OK. Report in when ya can @geek.


----------



## geek

jswordy said:


> Here's hoping Varis and his property came out of Fiona OK. Report in when ya can @geek.
> 
> View attachment 93113



All good, thanks Jim.

Strong winds all night and today, still..!! Lost power a few times with the strong winds, transformers popping all night causing power interruptions but thank God we have a powerful generator here in the building, no issues except short few seconds interruptions.


----------



## Kraffty

I shot this last night after scouting and planning the shot for a couple of months. It's only 15 minutes and 2000 feet above our house just above Jerome. 10 different shots of the truck, light painting sections then blending together. Then 5 more shots of the milky way stacked and blended with the trucks. Could it be that I found the tow truck inspiration for Mater from the cars movie?


----------



## ibglowin

Look close. Something is out of the ordinary.......


----------



## BigDaveK

This is why I shop early.
If I'm lucky I beat the other SOB's who are just like me.


----------



## geek

Not sure you can capture the big clouds moving in, strong winds refreshing the weather a bit, welcomed winds I may say.

That front was moving in rapidly and very dark clouds along with it.


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Look close. Something is out of the ordinary.......
> 
> View attachment 93128



Starlink?


----------



## ibglowin

Good morning LA!


----------



## ibglowin

Great Summer for Dahlia's.


----------



## Kraffty

sour_grapes said:


> Starlink?


That's what I was thinking. It's amazing how many plane and satellite and meteorite trails I have to clone out of my night sky images.


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> Starlink?



Starlink recently has satellites that now cover the caribbean including the DR and it is amazing how now remote locations "deep in the bush" have access to so many things they didn't have access to before.

That's why I keep saying Elon Musk is a genious.


----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> Starlink recently has satellites that now cover the caribbean including the DR and it is amazing how now remote locations "deep in the bush" have access to so many things they didn't have access to before.
> 
> That's why I keep saying Elon Musk is a genious.



Ahem.









The Hacking of Starlink Terminals Has Begun


It cost a researcher only $25 worth of parts to create a tool that allows custom code to run on the satellite dishes.




www.wired.com


----------



## geek

jswordy said:


> Ahem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hacking of Starlink Terminals Has Begun
> 
> 
> It cost a researcher only $25 worth of parts to create a tool that allows custom code to run on the satellite dishes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wired.com



And? Everything new has risks of potential hacks. If you ask people in rural areas about that they may tell you "who cares".
I'm pretty sure it will be sorted out. But regardless that does not remove the fact Elon Musk is such an innovator.


----------



## Boatboy24

I expect this package will arrive sometime early last week.


----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> And? Everything new has risks of potential hacks. If you ask people in rural areas about that they may tell you "who cares".
> I'm pretty sure it will be sorted out. But regardless that does not remove the fact Elon Musk is such an innovator.



Dude, high school kids got in there first. That's not genius level for a company valued at $127 billion.


----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 93147



WTH, Jim? Next stop Glasgow, Scotland????  "The hills looked familiar."


----------



## geek

jswordy said:


> Dude, high school kids got in there first. That's not genius level for a company valued at $127 billion.



Name one company doing what Starlink is doing globally.....this is the very first time in history that, at an "affordable" cost, people in the bush can have access to the internet.

It seems like you hate Elon Musk....lol

It's ok, I've seen many people doing that just because of his public views/comments in recent months


----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> Name one company doing what Starlink is doing globally.....this is the very first time in history that, at an "affordable" cost, people in the bush can have access to the internet.
> 
> It seems like you hate Elon Musk....lol
> 
> It's ok, I've seen many people doing that just because of his public views/comments in recent months



I just see Mr. Musk for what he is. I don't misattribute to genius: 1.) the accumulation of money, or 2.) an irrational and compensational overabundance of an acquisitive nature, or 3.) the irrational need to accumulate more and more - not in order to better one's circumstances, but rather simply to keep it from others, or 4.) the ruthless slashing away at others' lives in order to better position oneself regardless of the consequences to fellow human beings, or 5.) the constant desire to be a center of attention, or 6.) the utter lack of the ability to keep his word. Further, a refined sense of ethical behavior is what I value first and foremost in human beings, and Musk fails miserably on that point. Just miserably. That is also not required to be "a good businessman."

Musk BOUGHT and MUSCLED his way into everything he is involved in, and that's fine but not genius. He has created nothing himself, except more money. That means he is a good businessman. NOT a genius. A genius is defined as a person who is _exceptionally_ intelligent or creative, either generally or in some particular respect. Making money demands neither creativity nor intelligence, and Thomas Edison, he ain't.

Also, I am not one of those who automatically believes that all technology, more access to technology, and the relentless march of technology makes things better every time. We have seen, in my lifetime, a relentless progression of negative events springing from that belief and practice that show that premise to be simply untrue, right up to the apparent impending demise of the Earth. Indeed, the scientific debate advancing now among those who actually are geniuses is, are we living in peak technology? Is this the last period at which the essential natural resources and other building blocks for technology will never be greater? It's an interesting discussion, since people like Musk, et al, are making it a pretty even bet.


----------



## geek

jswordy said:


> I just see Mr. Musk for what he is. I don't misattribute to genius: 1.) the accumulation of money, or 2.) an irrational and compensational overabundance of an acquisitive nature, or 3.) the irrational need to accumulate more and more - not in order to better one's circumstances, but rather simply to keep it from others, or 4.) the ruthless slashing away at others' lives in order to better position oneself regardless of the consequences to fellow human beings, or 5.) the constant desire to be a center of attention, or 6.) the utter lack of the ability to keep his word. Further, a refined sense of ethical behavior is what I value first and foremost in human beings, and Musk fails miserably on that point. Just miserably. That is also not required to be "a good businessman."
> 
> Musk BOUGHT and MUSCLED his way into everything he is involved in, and that's fine but not genius. He has created nothing himself, except more money. That means he is a good businessman. NOT a genius. A genius is defined as a person who is _exceptionally_ intelligent or creative, either generally or in some particular respect. Making money demands neither creativity nor intelligence, and Thomas Edison, he ain't.
> 
> Also, I am not one of those who automatically believes that all technology, more access to technology, and the relentless march of technology makes things better every time. We have seen, in my lifetime, a relentless progression of negative events springing from that belief and practice that show that premise to be simply untrue, right up to the apparent impending demise of the Earth. Indeed, the scientific debate advancing now among those who actually are geniuses is, are we living in peak technology? Is this the last period at which the essential natural resources and other building blocks for technology will never be greater? It's an interesting discussion, since people like Musk, et al, are making it a pretty even bet.




Ok, let me change the attribute to SMART and INNOVATIVE. Feel better now? I does not matter how you call it, Jeff Bezos is another business guy and I can call him genious since he found new ways to make money and revolutionize, whether you see it from one point or another. If it wasn't for him we'd still be lacking of aerospace innovations, no advancement in EV, robotics, etc etc.

Not sure how long you'd like to keep this going but not sure how he "BOUGHT and MUSCLED his way into everything". He has created ideas to make things better and has taken the right opportunities to make money, welcome to capitalism Jim.


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> Starlink recently has satellites that now cover the caribbean including the DR and it is amazing how now remote locations "deep in the bush" have access to so many things they didn't have access to before.
> 
> That's why I keep saying Elon Musk is a genious.


My brother purchased Starlink for our cabin in northern PA earlier this spring. He got his kit the next day as they wanted to use him as a test site for the area. Now there is a long waiting list for the service in Tioga county from what he says. 

Works great other than the 5 second drop of service every 40 seconds or so. You can still do video etc, you just need to warn the person on the other end that there will be occasional "freezes" in activity. The high canyon walls somewhat limit what we can get service wise, but 100mb download ain't to shabby in my opinion.

I'll be up there this weekend (hopefully) and will be able to get on this site via my laptop. Never thought that would be a reality in my lifetime!

I think it's around $100 a month from what I remember. Very easy to install.


----------



## geek

ceeaton said:


> My brother purchased Starlink for our cabin in northern PA earlier this spring. He got his kit the next day as they wanted to use him as a test site for the area. Now there is a long waiting list for the service in Tioga county from what he says.
> 
> Works great other than the 5 second drop of service every 40 seconds or so. You can still do video etc, you just need to warn the person on the other end that there will be occasional "freezes" in activity. The high canyon walls somewhat limit what we can get service wise, but 100mb download ain't to shabby in my opinion.
> 
> I'll be up there this weekend (hopefully) and will be able to get on this site via my laptop. Never thought that would be a reality in my lifetime!
> 
> I think it's around $100 a month from what I remember. Very easy to install.



With hurricane Fiona, local emergency services were very very thankful to a couple local folks for bringing their Starlink dish to some remote locations that were devasted with flood and uncommunicated with the rest of the country. A guy I know here has a Rivian EV who aside from the starlink dish he also used the pickup to provide assistance in getting some other emergency equipment powered up.

So there goes how important the Starlink has become and some people just don’t get it.

BTW - it’s cheaper in the DR, about $50 US dollars or so I’m told.


----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> Ok, let me change the attribute to SMART and INNOVATIVE. Feel better now? I does not matter how you call it, Jeff Bezos is another business guy and I can call him genious since he found new ways to make money and revolutionize, whether you see it from one point or another. If it wasn't for him we'd still be lacking of aerospace innovations, no advancement in EV, robotics, etc etc.
> 
> Not sure how long you'd like to keep this going but not sure how he "BOUGHT and MUSCLED his way into everything". He has created ideas to make things better and has taken the right opportunities to make money, welcome to capitalism Jim.



If you are unsure how Elon Musk "BOUGHT and MUSCLED his way into everything," then you sure as hell don't know much about Elon Musk or his business history, so I'll end this here. I have nothing against capitalism, it has been very good to me personally, but to equate making money with genius is a fallacious assumption. Knowing now that you know very little about Mr. Musk's history other than being a customer of his, I can see how you'd make that leap.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 93173



Is it that time of year again already? Wow... 10/1-9, coming soon!


----------



## geek

jswordy said:


> If you are unsure how Elon Musk "BOUGHT and MUSCLED his way into everything," then you sure as hell don't know much about Elon Musk or his business history, so I'll end this here. I have nothing against capitalism, it has been very good to me personally, but to equate making money with genius is a fallacious assumption. Knowing now that you know very little about Mr. Musk's history other than being a customer of his, I can see how you'd make that leap.



Sure, and he is the only man on earth that has done it the way he has done it. I understand you have personal feelings against him, which is also ok.
The question from you is now whether I'm unsure how he dealt with his business or not....what I look at is how much he has brought to change many things.

And I also understand some people, not saying you in particular, also hate him just because his public political perspective in recent months and just because of that reason they just hate him, cannot digest him.

I will also leave it there.

Have a great day


----------



## jswordy




----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> Sure, and he is the only man on earth that has done it the way he has done it. I understand you have personal feelings against him, which is also ok.
> The question from you is now whether I'm unsure how he dealt with his business or not....what I look at is how much he has brought to change many things.
> 
> And I also understand some people, not saying you in particular, also hate him just because his public political perspective in recent months and just because of that reason they just hate him, cannot digest him.
> 
> I will also leave it there.
> 
> Have a great day



Varis, you don't know what I feel, so please don't try to say what I feel. As with your suppositions about Musk – you have no idea.


----------



## ibglowin

Yep only a few weeks away!



jswordy said:


> Is it that time of year again already? Wow... 10/1-9, coming soon!


----------



## geek

Got guavas


----------



## geek

Chilling with my best friend in DR


----------



## ibglowin

I was a wee lad when this show premiered.......


----------



## cmason1957

I had forgotten about this show. 1968 and set in 1985 when sub-orbital space flight was going to be routine. umm not so much.


----------



## ibglowin

getting sorta routine in 2022! 


I was a big fan of all those Irwin Allen TV shows back in the day.



cmason1957 said:


> I had forgotten about this show. 1968 and set in 1985 when sub-orbital space flight was going to be routine. umm not so much.


----------



## jswordy

cmason1957 said:


> I had forgotten about this show. 1968 and set in 1985 when sub-orbital space flight was going to be routine. umm not so much.






*George Jetson was born July 31, 2022.*


----------



## geek




----------



## geek

Paella.


----------



## winemaker81

geek said:


> View attachment 93266


This vehicle looks like something out of a low-budget 70's sci-fi movie ....


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> View attachment 93266




Your garage?


----------



## geek




----------



## geek

What a beautiful thing


----------



## geek




----------



## Daboyleroy

geek said:


> Paella.
> View attachment 93267


have my mouth watering , love saffron

Great dish…especially in a Spanish country


----------



## ibglowin

The (amazing) monsoon season that just won't quit....


----------



## Kraffty

Last night after dinner I set the camera up on the deck and let it shoot 90 mins of exposures to create these star trails. I love that is shows off the different colors of the stars.


----------



## winemaker81

Kraffty said:


> Last night after dinner I set the camera up on the deck and let it shoot 90 mins of exposures to create these star trails. I love that is shows off the different colors of the stars.
> View attachment 93295


You have issued a challenge, sir!

Now I need to make a wine for which this picture is the perfect background on the label!


----------



## cmason1957

winemaker81 said:


> You have issued a challenge, sir!
> 
> Now I need to make a wine for which this picture is the perfect background on the label!



A red with a bit of white in it might be the best for that label. Or maybe a great big bold red.


----------



## winemaker81

cmason1957 said:


> A red with a bit of white in it might be the best for that label. Or maybe a great big bold red.


I'm thinking of a deep, dark red, that I call "Dark of Night".

We have 8 lugs each of Grenache and Tempranillo on order, and 1 lug each of Syrah, Petite Sirah, and Merlot to use as a blending wine for each. Depending on things turn out, one may be the right choice.


----------



## geek




----------



## geek

Got coconut ?


----------



## Kraffty

winemaker81 said:


> You have issued a challenge, sir!
> 
> Now I need to make a wine for which this picture is the perfect background on the label!


I hadn't thought of that, I think it would make a nice background. I can send you a full res. pic whenever you're ready if you like.


----------



## jswordy

Calving season started 3 days early. Storm front came through and dropped one. The situation this morning at 6:30...


----------



## ibglowin

Looks like your making the jump to hyperspace!




Kraffty said:


> Last night after dinner I set the camera up on the deck and let it shoot 90 mins of exposures to create these star trails. I love that is shows off the different colors of the stars.
> View attachment 93295


----------



## David Violante

ibglowin said:


> Look close. Something is out of the ordinary.......
> 
> View attachment 93128


So was that Starlink? I was outside tonight in NY and saw the train of lights in the sky… no idea what it was until a search brought it up. Thought maybe my mojito wine was a little too strong…


----------



## geek

David Violante said:


> So was that Starlink? I was outside tonight in NY and saw the train of lights in the sky… no idea what it was until a search brought it up. Thought maybe my mojito wine was a little too strong…



This one taken in CT.


----------



## geek

On the move.
I didn’t take a picture but baseball hall of fame big pappy David Ortiz was two rows in front of me on the airplane coming from DR to JFK.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

geek said:


> Paella.
> View attachment 93267





Paella that we had in Barcelona, Spain a few days ago, but with chicken instead of seafood.


----------



## geek




----------



## geek

Darrell Hawley said:


> View attachment 93346
> View attachment 93347
> 
> Paella that we had in Barcelona, Spain a few days ago, but with chicken instead of seafood.



Just wow


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> On the move.
> I didn’t take a picture but baseball hall of fame big pappy David Ortiz was two rows in front of me on the airplane coming from DR to JFK.
> 
> 
> View attachment 93344
> View attachment 93345



And you took a pic of that food instead of the back of his head?


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> And you took a pic of that food instead of the back of his head?



I know, right?
We got off the plane and while walking to immigration I said hi quickly but not sure I was shy not to ask for a picture  

But at least he said “hey, what’s going on brother…”


----------



## David Violante

geek said:


> This one taken in CT.



It was more like this…



edited to show photo…


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> I know, right?
> We got off the plane and while walking to immigration I said hi quickly but not sure I was shy not to ask for a picture
> 
> But at least he said “hey, what’s going on brother…”



Well, you can say you've talked with David Ortiz.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Well, you can say you've talked with David Ortiz.



And that I was 4 feet away


----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> I know, right?
> We got off the plane and while walking to immigration I said hi quickly but not sure I was shy not to ask for a picture
> 
> But at least he said “hey, what’s going on brother…”



Uh, legally doesn't that newly discovered relationship entitle you to some of his cash?


----------



## Sage

This morning from the garage apron.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Darrell Hawley

jswordy said:


> View attachment 93381


I always wondered what happened to your brother-in-law.


----------



## geek

Around @ceeaton ‘s neck of the woods in PA.


----------



## geek




----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> Around @ceeaton ‘s neck of the woods in PA.
> 
> View attachment 93398


Not close! Cabin in Tioga Cnty, live in Adams Cnty. That looks like Western PA.


----------



## jswordy

@geek 









2023 Polestar 3 Shows Its Rear End Ahead Of October 12 Debut


The first Polestar 3 to arrive will have a rear-biased dual-motor powertrain with electric torque vectoring on the rear electric motor.




www.motor1.com


----------



## vinny

Kraffty said:


> I shot this last night after scouting and planning the shot for a couple of months. It's only 15 minutes and 2000 feet above our house just above Jerome. 10 different shots of the truck, light painting sections then blending together. Then 5 more shots of the milky way stacked and blended with the trucks. Could it be that I found the tow truck inspiration for Mater from the cars movie?View attachment 93121


Very cool. Are your headlights shining on the trucks or were you able to do that with exposure and editing?


----------



## geek

jswordy said:


> @geek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2023 Polestar 3 Shows Its Rear End Ahead Of October 12 Debut
> 
> 
> The first Polestar 3 to arrive will have a rear-biased dual-motor powertrain with electric torque vectoring on the rear electric motor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.motor1.com



It’s not a Tesla  made by Elon Musk


----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> It’s not a Tesla  made by Elon Musk



exactly


----------



## Ohio Bob

geek said:


> View attachment 93399


Looks like the ball hit the ground to me! Lol.


----------



## geek

Moving along


----------



## geek

Not too shaby for free internet at the airport.


----------



## geek

jswordy said:


> exactly



So you're looking into EVs now. The Polestar is nice...


----------



## bstnh1

geek said:


> So you're looking into EVs now. The Polestar is nice...


For 50K it should be more than nice!  The Polestar3 will start at 75K!!


----------



## jswordy

bstnh1 said:


> For 50K it should be more than nice!  The Polestar3 will start at 75K!!



$70K. And yes, it will be nice. It is intended as a Porsche electric competitor.


----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> So you're looking into EVs now. The Polestar is nice...



I look into EVs as an investor, not a buyer.


----------



## geek

jswordy said:


> I look into EVs as an investor, not a buyer.



TSLA


----------



## geek

There you go for those….


----------



## bstnh1

geek said:


> There you go for those….
> View attachment 93464


*"Waterproof enough"???? *You only get wet below the knees . . . . . . up to the neck????


----------



## jswordy




----------



## geek




----------



## bstnh1

geek said:


> View attachment 93494


In CT??


----------



## geek

bstnh1 said:


> In CT??



Yes sir!


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> View attachment 93494


That looked just like my sunset today...


----------



## geek

jswordy said:


> I look into EVs as an investor, not a buyer.



Good luck in all Jim!

This economy is doomed 
Worst we’ve seen in a long time after 2009.

My 401-k lost about 25% just last year alone and look what we got now. I think I’m down over 30% now for the last year and a half. 

Just unbelievable and I’m so pissed


----------



## ibglowin

geek said:


> Good luck in all Jim!
> 
> This economy is doomed
> Worst we’ve seen in a long time after 2009.
> 
> My 401-k lost about 25% just last year alone and look what we got now. I think I’m down over 30% now for the last year and a half.
> 
> Just unbelievable and I’m so pissed


----------



## winemanden

jswordy said:


> $70K. And yes, it will be nice. It is intended as a Porsche electric competitor.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## bstnh1

geek said:


> Good luck in all Jim!
> 
> This economy is doomed
> Worst we’ve seen in a long time after 2009.
> 
> My 401-k lost about 25% just last year alone and look what we got now. I think I’m down over 30% now for the last year and a half.
> 
> Just unbelievable and I’m so pissed


Same here. This is not funny!


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 93516



Especially with the people that govern us that don’t know anything or know crap about economic factors.
You cannot make this up, it’s ok to have a slow down in a short period of time, but NOT a steady downward.!!

I don’t expect to see my retirement plan going up every single month, but boy this is no fun for a year and a half.

I thought last year was bad but this is just out of control for God’s sake.


----------



## Mcjeff

vinny said:


> Phew! What luck putting the right shirt on in the morning. How is the ride in a blimp? Slow, I would imagine.


Sorry. Just saw your reply. It’s nice. Yes slow, although we covered a lot of ground in an hour Feels like what it is…an airship. Kind of a floating feeling with some yaw and roll. The new airship is quieter and bigger than the old. Seems crazy as we had a window open the whole time.


----------



## Hazelemere

autistic 13 year old


----------



## Mcjeff

Boatboy24 said:


> I expect this package will arrive sometime early last week.
> 
> View attachment 93147


You could have sent it usps. A friend of mine found some golf shoes that they wouldn’t ship to Belgium. He shipped them to my house and I shipped them usps 1st class package to him. Started in late July..they made it to Belgium August 3rd. Then back to Chicago, then NY, Portugal, Briussels, NY, Brussels again. We’ve both callled. USPS says they turned the package over to Belgium post, Belgium says the US never gave it to them. USPS says since I “only” sent it 1st class, they don’t track it out of the US and I can’t file a claim.


----------



## bstnh1

I had a FedEx package last week that was on the truck for delivery but got sent back to the FedEx facility for examination. Three days later it headed my way again and was delivered. The delay was caused by an "unreadable barcode".


----------



## geek




----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> Good luck in all Jim!
> 
> This economy is doomed
> Worst we’ve seen in a long time after 2009.
> 
> My 401-k lost about 25% just last year alone and look what we got now. I think I’m down over 30% now for the last year and a half.
> 
> Just unbelievable and I’m so pissed



"Be bold when others are fearful and fearful when others are bold." - Warren Buffett

The stock market is like the weather. It has storms and it also has seasons. This is a time (through maybe 2023) where future wealth is going to be created. Polestar is owned by Volvo. They have actually produced and sold cars. The stock is around a buck. Shrug. I'm not going crazy over it, but if it rises to $2.05 later I have doubled my money.

I made my money in 2008-2009, when no one else was buying. I was eating Ramen noodles and cutting every corner to shovel every spare dime I could save into the market then. People told me I was crazy to my face. Storms and seasons.

Besides a 401(k), every investor should have a retail stock account, so he or she can reap the benefits of loss as well as gain. That's half the game, right there.


----------



## bstnh1

jswordy said:


> "Be bold when others are fearful and fearful when others are bold." - Warren Buffett
> 
> The stock market is like the weather. It has storms and it also has seasons. This is a time (through maybe 2023) where future wealth is going to be created. Polestar is owned by Volvo. They have actually produced and sold cars. The stock is around a buck. Shrug. I'm not going crazy over it, but if it rises to $2.05 later I have doubled my money.
> 
> I made my money in 2008-2009, when no one else was buying. I was eating Ramen noodles and cutting every corner to shovel every spare dime I could save into the market then. People told me I was crazy to my face. Storms and seasons.
> 
> Besides a 401(k), every investor should have a retail stock account, so he or she can reap the benefits of loss as well as gain. That's half the game, right there.


Polestar closed at $5.06 on Friday -its lowest in years.


----------



## jswordy

bstnh1 said:


> Polestar closed at $5.06 on Friday -its lowest in years.


I'm invested in the spac warrants... and note, at this price the market cap is still almost $11 billion.


----------



## winemaker81

geek said:


> My 401-k lost about 25% just last year alone and look what we got now. I think I’m down over 30% now for the last year and a half.


Varis, take a deep breath, a large sip of wine, and chill. We all know you have some good wine (or beer). Indulge.

Do what I do -- focus on the positive things in life, deal with the stuff that can be dealt with, and don't let things you cannot change consume you. Happiness is a decision -- make that decision.




geek said:


> View attachment 93535



I'm going to Costco tomorrow morning -- if that box set is available, I'm buying 4.


----------



## wrongway

winemaker81 said:


> Varis, take a deep breath, a large sip of wine, and chill. We all know you have some good wine (or beer). Indulge.
> 
> Do what I do -- focus on the positive things in life, deal with the stuff that can be dealt with, and don't let things you cannot change consume you. Happiness is a decision -- make that decision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to Costco tomorrow morning -- if that box set is available, I'm buying 4.


Got me one this morning. Was the last one or I would have got two! Cant wait to try it.


----------



## geek

jswordy said:


> "Be bold when others are fearful and fearful when others are bold." - Warren Buffett
> 
> The stock market is like the weather. It has storms and it also has seasons. This is a time (through maybe 2023) where future wealth is going to be created. Polestar is owned by Volvo. They have actually produced and sold cars. The stock is around a buck. Shrug. I'm not going crazy over it, but if it rises to $2.05 later I have doubled my money.
> 
> I made my money in 2008-2009, when no one else was buying. I was eating Ramen noodles and cutting every corner to shovel every spare dime I could save into the market then. People told me I was crazy to my face. Storms and seasons.
> 
> Besides a 401(k), every investor should have a retail stock account, so he or she can reap the benefits of loss as well as gain. That's half the game, right there.



Agree with portions of this, mostly when trading as you implied, although not every American can trade stock especially now when many many people cannot even make up for the high rise cost in food due to this never ending inflation.
For me that statement is not relevant when we talk about a retirement plan since one is not supposed to look at it, as they say, but difficult times like this, one cannot avoid looking at it. It’s a daily pain in the rear combined with food costs. I just hear friends cringing all the time and swearing  on how this economy has been going, so I guess I’m not alone.

Now talking about the Polestar, at that price I was actually looking into it the other day, very tempting but we’ll see.
I just got into Tesla long term, but Polestar may be on my radar.


----------



## bstnh1

jswordy said:


> I'm invested in the spac warrants... and note, at this price the market cap is still almost $11 billion.
> 
> View attachment 93542


You're looking at
Polestar Automotive Holding UK PLC ADR Class C-1 ADS (ADW) PSNYW​
I'm looking at 
Polestar Automotive Holding UK PLC ADR Class A PSNY​


----------



## geek

winemaker81 said:


> Varis, take a deep breath, a large sip of wine, and chill. We all know you have some good wine (or beer). Indulge.
> 
> Do what I do -- focus on the positive things in life, deal with the stuff that can be dealt with, and don't let things you cannot change consume you. Happiness is a decision -- make that decision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to Costco tomorrow morning -- if that box set is available, I'm buying 4.



Bryan, thanks, that’s all we can do right now


----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> Agree with portions of this, mostly when trading as you implied, although not every American can trade stock especially now when many many people cannot even make up for the high rise cost in food due to this never ending inflation.
> For me that statement is not relevant when we talk about a retirement plan since one is not supposed to look at it, as they say, but difficult times like this, one cannot avoid looking at it. It’s a daily pain in the rear combined with food costs. I just hear friends cringing all the time and swearing  on how this economy has been going, so I guess I’m not alone.
> 
> Now talking about the Polestar, at that price I was actually looking into it the other day, very tempting but we’ll see.
> I just got into Tesla long term, but Polestar may be on my radar.


For you, you should look to invest in the company and not the warrants. PSNY.

In 2008-09, I bought F stock for $1.60 a share. Because everybody KNEW Ford was going to go broke like GM did. But I knew they wouldn't, as they had arranged financing already to carry them through. I also bought DE at $35, because everybody knew the farm economy was going to collapse.

In times like these there's a choice: Get all political and moan and wring your hands, or scrounge around to bottom-feed for 10 years down the road. In 2008-09, I didn't bitch and moan about GWB handing me a once in a lifetime opportunity. I BOUGHT!

And like I said, if you don't have a retail account you are missing out on the true benefits of investing, including lower capital gain taxes and losses offsetting taxes. Anyway... I sold a bunch of F stock at $18 and $20, and I just looked and I am still up 507.4% on what's left at $11.21. Your mileage may vary.

Under edit: I forgot the Deere, now $333.89.


----------



## geek

jswordy said:


> For you, you should look to invest in the company and not the warrants. PSNY.
> 
> In 2008-09, I bought F stock for $1.60 a share. Because everybody KNEW Ford was going to go broke like GM did. But I knew they wouldn't, as they had arranged financing already to carry them through. I also bought DE at $35, because everybody knew the farm economy was going to collapse.
> 
> In times like these there's a choice: Get all political and moan and wring your hands, or scrounge around to bottom-feed for 10 years down the road. In 2008-09, I didn't bitch and moan about GWB handing me a once in a lifetime opportunity. I BOUGHT!
> 
> And like I said, if you don't have a retail account you are missing out on the true benefits of investing, including lower capital gain taxes and losses offsetting taxes. Anyway... I sold a bunch of F stock at $18 and $20, and I just looked and I am still up 507.4% on what's left at $11.21. Your mileage may vary.
> 
> Under edit: I forgot the Deere, now $333.89.



Say whatever you want and say this is political, but I guess that shows where you’re coming from.

I criticize whoever is on top and whatever time, both sides, I care less. This is not political and don’t bring it to that arena so your friend here don’t start panicking…

But all in all, I guess some people want to give it a blind side, just because they’re blind when it is not convenient for them. 

But FACTS are FACTS, period!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## vinny

What kind of god forsaken grape is that?

Yes, I'm joking. What is it?


----------



## ibglowin

vinny said:


> What kind of god forsaken grape is that?
> 
> Yes, I'm joking. What is it?


 Some beautiful hops.


----------



## vinny

jswordy said:


> For you, you should look to invest in the company and not the warrants. PSNY.
> 
> In 2008-09, I bought F stock for $1.60 a share. Because everybody KNEW Ford was going to go broke like GM did. But I knew they wouldn't, as they had arranged financing already to carry them through. I also bought DE at $35, because everybody knew the farm economy was going to collapse.
> 
> In times like these there's a choice: Get all political and moan and wring your hands, or scrounge around to bottom-feed for 10 years down the road. In 2008-09, I didn't bitch and moan about GWB handing me a once in a lifetime opportunity. I BOUGHT!
> 
> And like I said, if you don't have a retail account you are missing out on the true benefits of investing, including lower capital gain taxes and losses offsetting taxes. Anyway... I sold a bunch of F stock at $18 and $20, and I just looked and I am still up 507.4% on what's left at $11.21. Your mileage may vary.
> 
> Under edit: I forgot the Deere, now $333.89.


Oh, you two. 


You guys wanna borrow my ruler?


----------



## vinny

ibglowin said:


> Some beautiful hops.


Cool, thanks. I had no Idea. 

I had never even thought about how hops grew.


----------



## geek




----------



## geek

Tonight has been wild, started with beer, came to a friend for sushi and that Rose.

Like @winemaker81 said, forget about all the crap of economy we have and drink.!! 

Well, only for tonight at least.


----------



## geek




----------



## winemaker81

geek said:


> View attachment 93561




I have the scars to prove it!


----------



## Rocky

jswordy said:


> For you, you should look to invest in the company and not the warrants. PSNY.
> 
> In 2008-09, I bought F stock for $1.60 a share. Because everybody KNEW Ford was going to go broke like GM did. But I knew they wouldn't, as they had arranged financing already to carry them through. I also bought DE at $35, because everybody knew the farm economy was going to collapse.
> 
> In times like these there's a choice: Get all political and moan and wring your hands, or scrounge around to bottom-feed for 10 years down the road. In 2008-09, I didn't bitch and moan about GWB handing me a once in a lifetime opportunity. I BOUGHT!
> 
> And like I said, if you don't have a retail account you are missing out on the true benefits of investing, including lower capital gain taxes and losses offsetting taxes. Anyway... I sold a bunch of F stock at $18 and $20, and I just looked and I am still up 507.4% on what's left at $11.21. Your mileage may vary.
> 
> Under edit: I forgot the Deere, now $333.89.


I don't understand why there is so much mystery associated with the stock market and investing wisely. I follow Will Rogers' advice:

"Buy good stocks when they are low, when they go up, sell them. If they don't go up, don't buy them!"


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## cmason1957

Wife and I are out in Phoenix area for a wedding. Decided on Sunday to drive up to Sedona then the plan was to go on to the Grand Canyon. Spent so much time enjoying the views and company of our children (all grown) didn't make it up to the Canyon. Next time, I guess. Also visited Chapel of the Cross. Amazing place.


----------



## ibglowin

You should have rendezvoused with @Kraffty!




cmason1957 said:


> Wife and I are out in Phoenix area for a wedding. Decided on Sunday to drive up to Sedona then the plan was to go on to the Grand Canyon. Spent so much time enjoying the views and company of our children (all grown) didn't make it up to the Canyon. Next time, I guess. Also visited Chapel of the Cross. Amazing place.
> 
> View attachment 93579
> 
> View attachment 93580
> 
> View attachment 93581


----------



## winemaker81

cmason1957 said:


> Wife and I are out in Phoenix area for a wedding. Decided on Sunday to drive up to Sedona then the plan was to go on to the Grand Canyon. Spent so much time enjoying the views and company of our children (all grown) didn't make it up to the Canyon. Next time, I guess. Also visited Chapel of the Cross. Amazing place.


Those photos would make great backgrounds for wine labels .....


----------



## cmason1957

ibglowin said:


> You should have rendezvoused with @Kraffty!



The deciding to go up north was a last minute change of plans thing. 



winemaker81 said:


> Those photos would make great backgrounds for wine labels .....



That has been discussed already.


----------



## Kraffty

vinny said:


> Very cool. Are your headlights shining on the trucks or were you able to do that with exposure and editing?



multiple exposures lighted with a flashlight then blended


----------



## Kraffty

geek said:


> There you go for those….
> View attachment 93464
> AE


I read a meme that said “anything can serve briefly as a boat”


----------



## Kraffty

So we're still enjoying our monsoon season. Had dinner on the deck, a perfect 80 degrees and sunset and clouds across the valley putting on a show. More lightning around 3 in the morning and more expected this afternoon.


----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> Say whatever you want and say this is political, but I guess that shows where you’re coming from.
> 
> I criticize whoever is on top and whatever time, both sides, I care less. This is not political and don’t bring it to that arena so your friend here don’t start panicking…
> 
> But all in all, I guess some people want to give it a blind side, just because they’re blind when it is not convenient for them.
> 
> But FACTS are FACTS, period!



If someone is gonna invest, then the investor should take advantage of the opportunities provided to do so at a reasonable price, always keeping in mind that money expands and contracts, as does the stock market (i.e., what comes up does go down, and vice-versa). 

GWB was in office when the greatest opportunity to build wealth in my lifetime occurred. That's about as political as I got with my post. Now Joe Biden is in office, and while the opportunity has not been as great (maybe "yet" should be added), I still know when a stock is beaten down past its true value in a healthy economy and when investing is wise for someone who has a 10-year horizon. 

Every storm runs out of rain. I have never invested with politics as a consideration in the decision. But I have identified industry-leading stocks that are beaten all to hell right now that will come back when the Fed backs off. I don't subscribe to doom and gloom, I subscribe to seeking opportunity and alpha. That's all I was saying. Yep, I am down 30+ percent from the PEAK right now. But I am still way, way, way UP over where I was when I was shoveling money in during the Great Recession. That's called the "magic of compounding." 

Good luck in your investing.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## geek




----------



## TurkeyHollow

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 93566


Wait... Is that ladder OSHA approved?


----------



## cmason1957

Today, my wife and I decided to make the run from Flagstaff, AZ up to the Grand Canyon before bringing my bonus daughter back to Phoenix to catch her flight home. Very cold up there today, about 55F, and cloudy. We were about 20 minutes ahead of the tornado that hit Williams, AZ at 1230 or so. We didn't get any pictures of that, thankfully.


----------



## wrongway

This Guy is serious about his R/C flying!!!


----------



## vinny

geek said:


> View attachment 93605
> View attachment 93606
> View attachment 93607


Buddy's a dude. Looks like he has great personality.


----------



## jswordy

Rocky said:


> I don't understand why there is so much mystery associated with the stock market and investing wisely. I follow Will Rogers' advice:
> 
> "Buy good stocks when they are low, when they go up, sell them. If they don't go up, don't buy them!"



I like Paul Samuelson's quote best.


----------



## jswordy

jswordy said:


> I like Paul Samuelson's quote best.
> 
> View attachment 93640





Oh yeah, this guy too... he's kinda famous...


----------



## geek

The transformation started….


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> The transformation started….
> 
> View attachment 93654


Does the blue door make the charge last longer?


----------



## Kraffty

Love the Satin/Matte finish and color Varis


----------



## Kraffty

cmason1957 said:


> Today, my wife and I decided to make the run from Flagstaff, AZ up to the Grand Canyon before bringing my bonus daughter back to Phoenix to catch her flight home. Very cold up there today, about 55F, and cloudy. We were about 20 minutes ahead of the tornado that hit Williams, AZ at 1230 or so. We didn't get any pictures of that, thankfully.
> 
> I don't know if this will link correctly or not but a hugh portion of the state got blasted and it sounds like you really just missed the tornado. We were unscathed but there was some damage in the neighborhood and I have three new pretty deep erosions that need to be filled.


----------



## Kraffty

No Luck I guess


----------



## geek

ceeaton said:


> Does the blue door make the charge last longer?



Yeah, right? lol


----------



## geek

Kraffty said:


> Love the Satin/Matte finish and color Varis


Thanks Mike, we do too, made this choice out of a couple including a matte black and even matte white, but this should be the winner.

My son, 19, is the one doing the work. He has passion for this car stuff and wanting to open his own business. I feel nervous when see my car being dismantled...!! Lots of things taken apart, windows, bumpers, mirrors, door frame, cameras....


----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> Thanks Mike, we do too, made this choice out of a couple including a matte black and even matte white, but this should be the winner.
> 
> My son, 19, is the one doing the work. He has passion for this car stuff and wanting to open his own business. I feel nervous when see my car being dismantled...!! Lots of things taken apart, windows, bumpers, mirrors, door frame, cameras....



Don't worry about the dismantling, worry about any parts left over when reassembled!  Nah, it's good of you to be the test filming for your kid. Door looks good.


----------



## ibglowin

50th Anniversary!


----------



## geek

jswordy said:


> Don't worry about the dismantling, worry about any parts left over when reassembled!  Nah, it's good of you to be the test filming for your kid. Door looks good.



He's been doing this this year and wrapped an old camaro and that turned out great, but this is his first Tesla, which he said he handled pretty well overall.
Let's see when the car is ready tomorrow....lol


----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> He's been doing this this year and wrapped an old camaro and that turned out great, but this is his first Tesla, which he said he handled pretty well overall.
> Let's see when the car is ready tomorrow....lol



Oh, that's good that he has had experience first. Hope he can make it as a biz. I know two young go-getter guys who partnered in a biz where they do film, window tint, small parts painting, and detailing. It has provided them a good income stream, plus all the tax shelter bennies of being in biz.


----------



## vinny

ibglowin said:


> 50th Anniversary!
> 
> View attachment 93678


That's quite a sight.


----------



## cmason1957

Kraffty said:


>




Now ain't that something. I don't believe Facebook was involved at all, but who knows I wasn't on a real computer, just a phone/tablet. Back home now. I bet these show up.


----------



## jswordy

cmason1957 said:


> Now ain't that something. I don't believe Facebook was involved at all, but who knows I wasn't on a real computer, just a phone/tablet. Back home now. I bet these show up.
> 
> View attachment 93680
> 
> View attachment 93681




I saw 'em the first time, too. Though that is kinda edgy, you being against FB's community standards...  I like it.


----------



## ibglowin

Wet Fall in theses parts this week!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> 50th Anniversary!
> 
> View attachment 93678



Man. I hope we get back out there for one again soon. That and the ABQ Powwow are always fun!


----------



## geek

Nothing better to forget the stock market than drinking a home made wine and a piece of rib-eye.


----------



## ibglowin

Remember that old old joke about how do you make money in the stock market? "Buy low, sell high"...........

This is where you buy low ..................



geek said:


> Nothing better to forget the stock market than drinking a home made wine and a piece of rib-eye.
> 
> View attachment 93736
> View attachment 93737


----------



## geek

Petite Syrah notes, for history purposes:

*3 California boxes of Petite Syrah purchased at Maltose for $42 each:

-PH=3.6x according to Maltose.

Sept 19, 2015* 1.100 Brix=29.5. Put crushed grapes into 20gl brute with about 1tsp of k-meta.

Added 8gr of Opti-red and a couple ounces of oak dust. Added around 1 ½ gallon of acidulated water to bring brix down. PH showed in the 3.8x and by mistake, I added a bit of acid blend instead of tartaric acid. PH was in the 3.6x

Sept 19 at night used go-ferm and hydrated 8gr of BM45 yeast and then pitched

*Sept 26, 2015*
1.000 racked, pressed and let it sit in bucket for a few hours until later in the night. *PH=3.86, TA ~0.8x*

Racked into 10gal brute. Added 5gr of Acti-ML to *Wyeast 4007 MLB*, then pitched bacteria.

Mixed well and then racked into 6gal Italian carboy plus 1.5L bottle.

Oct 28 added 1 oak spiral medium toast

Dec 1 MLF still shows half way, placed carboy on main level with warmer temp.

Dec 20 racked, added about 3 ¼ tsp k-meta and racked into oak barrel. *PH=3.92*

Feb 20 PH=3.86, TA=.8

*Mar 09, 2016* PH=3.86; racked into 6gal carboy and topped with cab/merlot from juice bucket wine made in 2014. PH came down to *3.79*

May 29, 2016 racked into bucket and back to 6gal carboy, added about ¼ tsp k-meta

*NOTE: spent barrel time from Dec 20, 2015 to Mar 09, 2016*.

Nov 16 racked, added ¼ tsp k-meta, pH ~3.55, tasting much better and less harsh than previously

Nov 28 calibrated meter and PH shows ~3.92

*Jan 23, 2017* using new PH meter, PH ~3.90

Mar 20 racked, added ¼ tsp k-meta and topped off with some cab merlot blend

Mar 21 racked into barrel

Apr 31 took 3L out of barrel to make a port wine with brandy. Refilled with 2nd run wine

Jun 25 racked out of barrel into 6gal carboy and topped off with 2nd run wine. Added ¼ tsp k-meta. Tastes very good, need to bottle soon.

*Aug 23 racked and added almost ¼ k-meta and then bottled. PH showed ~3.76*


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Remember that old old joke about how do you make money in the stock market? "Buy low, sell high"...........
> 
> This is where you buy low ..................



The only problem is that ALL funds are DEPLETED, nada, zero, finito with so much loss....to buy anything.


----------



## ibglowin

geek said:


> The only problem is that ALL funds are DEPLETED, nada, zero, finito with so much loss....to buy anything.


So your saying you don't get a paycheck every 2 weeks that is available to invest a portion?

Go ahead. I'm waiting..............


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> So your saying you don't get a paycheck every 2 weeks that is available to invest a portion?
> 
> Go ahead. I'm waiting..............



How come with this inflation!!

Buckle up with gas prices going up again.


----------



## geek




----------



## geek




----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> So your saying you don't get a paycheck every 2 weeks that is available to invest a portion?
> 
> Go ahead. I'm waiting..............





geek said:


> How come with this inflation!!
> 
> Buckle up with gas prices going up again.



You could, you know, fly *coach* every other trip out of the country....


----------



## vinny

geek said:


> View attachment 93745


This was a hot day, and a long run.


----------



## ibglowin

geek said:


> How come with this inflation!!
> 
> Buckle up with gas prices going up again.


 401K contributions come out pretax so they basically come out being almost free. You have a Tesla so you don't even pay for gas so.........


----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> How come with this inflation!!
> 
> Buckle up with gas prices going up again.



Gas is up here 22 cents in two days. Interesting, that, since the OPEC Plus production reductions don't begin to take effect until November. Ahem.

In my view, the real pain still lies ahead with coming job losses and recession. We almost have to experience that in order to be rid of the inflation. Some Fed board members have been quoted that the target funds rate is 4.65%. That's higher than the 4.25% the Fed has been talking about. Even at 4.25%, we are still a full percentage point below the target right now. The U.S. job market remains tight and people are still buying, even as the IMF is issuing dire warnings about the global economy.

The more of a consumer someone is, the more affected they will be. It's like I always say, "Don't like inflation? Then stop buying stuff!"  One way or another that is exactly what is going to happen anyway, either by Fed force or voluntarily.


----------



## geek




----------



## geek

Job almost done…..drums…..


----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> Job almost done…..drums…..
> View attachment 93751



Leaving it debadged?


----------



## geek

jswordy said:


> Leaving it debadged?



No, ordered new ones OEM. Son tells me only rear bumper needs to be done, everything else is done.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

Got just enough rain to get a rainbow. Was hoping for more more rain.


----------



## sour_grapes

jswordy said:


> Gas is up here 22 cents in two days. Interesting, that, since the OPEC Plus production reductions don't begin to take effect until November. Ahem.



Well, the refinery explosion didn't help: BP-Husky Toledo refinery likely won't restart for months after explosion and fire



> In my view, the real pain still lies ahead with coming job losses and recession. We almost have to experience that in order to be rid of the inflation.
> [snip]
> The U.S. job market remains tight and people are still buying, even as the IMF is issuing dire warnings about the global economy.



I don't disagree. However, this simpleton has a hard time getting my head around why record-low unemployment is such a _bad_ thing. I mean, I get it, but I don't get it!


----------



## jswordy

Darrell Hawley said:


> Got just enough rain to get a rainbow. Was hoping for more more rain.
> View attachment 93755



Looks like you're you're not as dry on the US Drought Monitor map as we are in south TN. It is starting to get serious here and no rain expected for the rest of this month. Hope you avoid that!







I


----------



## jswordy

sour_grapes said:


> Well, the refinery explosion didn't help: BP-Husky Toledo refinery likely won't restart for months after explosion and fire
> 
> 
> 
> I don't disagree. However, this simpleton has a hard time getting my head around why record-low unemployment is such a _bad_ thing. I mean, I get it, but I don't get it!



Here is why: Higher employment means rising wages as employers chase workers, which means there is more money chasing goods. I mean, for my job right now, I can currently leave and make $25K more tomorrow while working remotely. (Which I plan to do after I lock in my vest for the pension here.) 

When workers do well, and supplies are constrained as they have been and still are, inflation results. Corporations also take advantage of that, as it is good for them. Any company that can manage to increase its prices at a rate that is above its input costs will gain profits. If that $1 item cost 50 cents to make, and the production cost rises to 75 cents but the price goes to $2, you have gained more revenue and profit.

Then what happens if this is allowed to continue is that people begin to EXPECT inflation, so they expect an item to be more tomorrow than it was today – so they buy as soon as they can, which just drives more demand and more inflation.

There are two ways out of inflation: Increase supply or reduce the amount of money chasing the available goods. The Fed pursues the latter. I think we are in for a pretty hard landing, the way things are going.

This just in...



> The jobless rate saw an unexpected decline in September, falling to 3.5% from 3.7%.
> 
> That took the wind out of the sales of the Fed Pivot crowd, who had been hoping that further evidence of erosion in the labor market after the plunge in job openings reported earlier this week. Labor force participation looked to be the reason for lower unemployment, ticking down to 62.3% from 62.4%.
> 
> In the past 60 years there have been 15 Fed rate-hiking cycles and the average unemployment rate at the time of the last Fed rate hike was 5.7%, BofA strategist Michael Hartnett said.





> While past events are no predictors of future events, if that trend continued the jobless rate would now be more than 200 basis points away from a Fed finish. If the Fed is truly committed to bringing down inflation to 2%, that boosts the likelihood of a hard landing where the ultimate highs in credit spreads (LQD) (JNK) and ultimate lows in stocks (NYSEARCA:SPY) (QQQ) (DIA) (IWM) have yet to be seen, Harnett said.


----------



## geek

Job complete and I’m thrilled


----------



## geek

This is for someone near that neck of the woods 









Tesla announces second New Mexico dealership


The new location will be located near Albuquerque on land belonging to ....




www.abqjournal.com


----------



## ibglowin

Second dealership in NM on Pueblo lands since NM doesn't allow direct car sales. Santa Anna is midway between ABQ and Santa fe so much closer to ABQ this time around. Interestingly there are several more large Pueblos just outside ABQ that would have been better locations IMHO so I am wondering why either of those were chosen instead. Nice they will put in a supercharger, NM does not have anywhere near the charging infrastructure that will be needed to travel through the state efficiently.

What's more insane is that I believe only Tesla's can charge at these super fast charge stations. So other EV's need to find a charging station that will charge their vehicle but at a much slower pace (hours and hours instead of ~20mins) So I feel like until we have a single charge port and charging technology we are basically in the VHS vs Betamax stage of EV's. We all know how that turned out for Sony........



geek said:


> This is for someone near that neck of the woods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tesla announces second New Mexico dealership
> 
> 
> The new location will be located near Albuquerque on land belonging to ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.abqjournal.com


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Second dealership in NM on Pueblo lands since NM doesn't allow direct car sales. Santa Anna is midway between ABQ and Santa fe so much closer to ABQ this time around. Interestingly there are several more large Pueblos just outside ABQ that would have been better locations IMHO so I am wondering why either of those were chosen instead. Nice they will put in a supercharger, NM does not have anywhere near the charging infrastructure that will be needed to travel through the state efficiently.
> 
> What's more insane is that I believe only Tesla's can charge at these super fast charge stations. So other EV's need to find a charging station that will charge their vehicle but at a much slower pace (hours and hours instead of ~20mins) So I feel like until we have a single charge port and charging technology we are basically in the VHS vs Betamax stage of EV's. We all know how that turned out for Sony........



“No os despereis”. 

The other real question you need to ask is why other EV makers are not ramping up with chargers all over the US like Tesla has been doing, slowly but surely, for years now. Personally I think they all left Tesla alone and Elon’s vision into the future and now they’re trying to catch up.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 93783



I have a friend who attended this event, she flew from CT a couple days ago.

One day for me, one day…


----------



## geek




----------



## geek

From last night at a friend, Brazilian bbq and they love picanha for sure.

Gas grill though 🥹


----------



## Kraffty

We’re in havasu city for a small family gathering and the guest bed is just not cutting it. After tossing most the night I snuck out to shoot an old motel sign that I’ve been driving by for years. This is on the 40 at Proving Grounds Road near Alamos road. I don’t think it’ll be there much longer.


----------



## Kraffty

Another. These are raw files. Will edit when I get home next week


----------



## ceeaton

Kraffty said:


> Another. These are raw files. Will edit when I get home next week
> View attachment 93791


That one has a "Motel He||" look to it! 

(cult 1980 comedy/horror fraternity drinking movie, beats studying)


----------



## sour_grapes

Kraffty said:


> We’re in havasu city for a small family gathering and the guest bed is just not cutting it. After tossing most the night I snuck out to shoot an old motel sign that I’ve been driving by for years. This is on the 40 at Proving Grounds Road near Alamos road. I don’t think it’ll be there much longer.
> View attachment 93788



Nice! I like your version better than Google's:


----------



## ibglowin

You know you can officially drop "the" when speaking about highways outside of California! LOL 



Kraffty said:


> We’re in havasu city for a small family gathering and the guest bed is just not cutting it. After tossing most the night I snuck out to shoot an old motel sign that I’ve been driving by for years. This is on the 40 at Proving Grounds Road near Alamos road. I don’t think it’ll be there much longer.
> View attachment 93788


----------



## geek

What “daya” think of the car in bright sunshine  

Yes the dog is nice too


----------



## Kraffty

sour_grapes said:


> Nice! I like your version better than Google's:
> 
> 
> View attachment 93792


my descriptive coordinates must have been fairly accurate


----------



## sour_grapes

Kraffty said:


> my descriptive coordinates must have been fairly accurate



'Twere!

Next time, you can do a photo shoot of the nearby Truck on a Pole:


----------



## bstnh1

Dixville Notch State Park- NH


----------



## bstnh1




----------



## bstnh1

jswordy said:


> I like Paul Samuelson's quote best.
> 
> View attachment 93640


Prof used his book for Eco 101.


----------



## geek




----------



## geek

Around 5am 🫤


----------



## Mcjeff

My view while making dinner last night wasn’t bad.


----------



## ibglowin

And just like that the winery/cellar is back at the perfect temp for long term storage. No more AC until next Summer.


----------



## crushday

ibglowin said:


> And just like that the winery/cellar is back at the perfect temp for long term storage. No more AC until next Summer.
> 
> View attachment 93819


That temperature screen shot looks eerily similar to my Fidelity account...lol


----------



## ibglowin

Perhaps all we have to do is hold on till next Spring!


----------



## geek

Not sure if it reached the stall point but it’s been there for some time. I think I still want to give it 30 more minutes and hope for 160 internal to then wrap but the grill temp not helping much, the thing is I don’t want to open the lid and lose precious heat


----------



## ibglowin

I have been doing the "hot and fast" method for Brisket the last couple times with good results. I would add more fuel and bring the temp up to ~325F and that will help you push through the stall faster and get you home quicker to ~200F.

I wrap at ~165F in butcher paper these days.



geek said:


> Not sure if it reached the stall point but it’s been there for some time. I think I still want to give it 30 more minutes and hope for 160 internal to then wrap but the grill temp not helping much, the thing is I don’t want to open the lid and lose precious heat
> 
> View attachment 93823


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> I have been doing the "hot and fast" method for Brisket the last couple times with good results. I would add more fuel and bring the temp up to ~325F and that will help you push through the stall faster and get you home quicker to ~200F.
> 
> I wrap at ~165F in butcher paper these days.



Yep, been wanting to add more charcoal, and just did. Hoping it will crank it up as I have visitors in about 2 hours or so


----------



## Merrywine




----------



## geek

Finally everyone in sync


----------



## geek




----------



## geek




----------



## David Violante

I love his checkered shirt in the last photo...!


----------



## geek

On the move 🫤


----------



## FlamingoEmporium




----------



## vinny

geek said:


> On the move 🫤
> 
> View attachment 93864


Didn't you just land?


----------



## vinny

Mcjeff said:


> My view while making dinner last night wasn’t bad. View attachment 93818


Love the outdoor kitchen. I'm thinking I'm gonna build a vaulted roof off the back of the house. Pretty well the same idea, just on a raised deck off the ground with an indoor/outdoor seating area and a full cooking area.


----------



## vinny

Today was a marathon. 6? Hours of prepping and canning tomatoes. Second round of the year. Salsa, and tomato sauce. We have so many jars of tomatoes from previous years, I'm changing it up.. There's 5 gallons of tomatoes there! I think we are about half way. Ketchup is coming up next. 

How do you guys like your tomato wines?


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

vinny said:


> Today was a marathon. 6? Hours of prepping and canning tomatoes. Second round of the year. Salsa, and tomato sauce. We have so many jars of tomatoes from previous years, I'm changing it up.. There's 5 gallons of tomatoes there! I think we are about half way. Ketchup is coming up next.
> 
> How do you guys like your tomato wines?View attachment 93879


Wow ! I’ve read here that tomato wine tastes nothing lie tomatoes,
I started my tomatoes about 2 weeks befor hurrican. Still picking up a fe that survivived. Garden gonna be late this year.


----------



## Jovimaple

@vinny My tomato wine tastes like a chardonnay with an aftertaste that is recognizable as tomato. I had an open bottle in the fridge for a while and it got a lot more tomato flavor, so I suspect oxygen does that.

I think it would also make a good cooking wine.

I decided to skip it this year, but I may make some again next year.


----------



## vinny

Jovimaple said:


> @vinny My tomato wine tastes like a chardonnay with an aftertaste that is recognizable as tomato. I had an open bottle in the fridge for a while and it got a lot more tomato flavor, so I suspect oxygen does that.
> 
> I think it would also make a good cooking wine.
> 
> I decided to skip it this year, but I may make some again next year.


Have you got a recipe handy?


----------



## Jovimaple

vinny said:


> Have you got a recipe handy?


6 lbs tomatoes (mostly Black Krim, some Cherokee Purple, 2 Romas, handful of Sweet 100 and yellow cherry tomatoes, all homegrown)
5 cups sugar
Water to just under 1 1/2 gallon
1 tsp yeast nutrient
2 1/2 tsp acid blend
1/2 tsp pectic enzyme
1/2 tsp tannin
1 campden tablet, crushed

Fermentation notes:
Chopped all tomatoes; put into mesh bag and squeezed as much of the juice as possible with hands and potato masher, in fermenting bucket. With mesh bag in a different bowl, stirred 1 cup of sugar and all additives into the juice, then added water to about 1 1/4 gallons. S.G. was only 1.020, so added add'l 4 cups of sugar to get S.G. to 1.083. Put mesh bag with tomatoes back into fermenting bucket and covered.

The next day, S.G. 1.080; stirred, then pitched full packet of D-47 that was rehydrated for 15 minutes in 95* cup of water

My notes indicate the sg was .995 3 or 4 days later, so it fermented quickly in a room with ambient temp around 72° F. There are LOT of lees and all the color falls out of it. I ended up with just over a gallon. I bottled in 375 ml bottles.

The second batch I did was double the size. I didn't use the mesh bag that time - just dumped the chopped tomatoes into the bucket. My racking cane got clogged a few times on the first rack. I ended up racking into a 3 gallon carboy at first rack but the final volume ended up to be 2 gallons. I put 10 slightly crushed peppercorns into 1 of the gallons for several months before bottling.

Edited to add that I have no idea what kinds of tomatoes were in the second batch. I got the opportunity to pick them for free in October just before a freeze.

I didn't backsweeten either batch. If I make it again, I will probably add 15 crushed peppercorns per gallon during aging. 10 peppercorns gave just a hint of flavor.

Pix of 2nd batch - at first rack, and after clearing

Pic of 1st batch bottled


----------



## geek

I would never thought about a tomato wine!!
If you made before, how is it? I’m not making wine anymore but if I saw a bottle somewhere I’d buy one to try it.


----------



## geek

From this restaurant last night.


----------



## geek

The Reuben had very good flavor but a bit salty


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> The Reuben had very good flavor but a bit salty
> 
> View attachment 93888




That's my go-to sandwich, right there (or an open-faced roast beef, if offered) to determine whether a luncheon restaurant is any good or not.


----------



## Jovimaple

@geek 



Jovimaple said:


> My tomato wine tastes like a chardonnay with an aftertaste that is recognizable as tomato. I had an open bottle in the fridge for a while and it got a lot more tomato flavor, so I suspect oxygen does that.
> 
> I think it would also make a good cooking wine.
> 
> I decided to skip it this year, but I may make some again next year.



I know this may come as a surprise  but @BigDaveK has also made tomato wine. If you google how to make it, someone whose name escapes me but is a member of this site did some youtube videos about making tomato wine. He is in the UK.


----------



## geek

jswordy said:


> That's my go-to sandwich, right there (or an open-faced roast beef, if offered) to determine whether a luncheon restaurant is any good or not.



I love that sandwich too


----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> From this restaurant last night.
> 
> View attachment 93887


----------



## jswordy

Bean harvest yesterday, continuing today. The dust cloud extended for a half-mile around the field, enveloping my farm.. It is SOOOO dry. When you walk on the dirt, it makes dust clouds around your feet. Rain supposed to finally come Wednesday night.





View from my bedroom window yesterday. A cow had another heifer calf this morning in this pasture.


----------



## Merrywine




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 93925




You like those...lol
I'm out of news, SpaceX?


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 93925


----------



## BigDaveK

Jovimaple said:


> @geek
> 
> 
> 
> I know this may come as a surprise  but @BigDaveK has also made tomato wine. If you google how to make it, someone whose name escapes me but is a member of this site did some youtube videos about making tomato wine. He is in the UK.


I sure did! One of my earliest wines. That's the one that shocked me and changed this hobby for me forever. Absolutely delicious dry and I thought it was a grape based wine. I'm in no hurry and it's still in bulk and I still haven't decided if I'll back sweeten or not. It's because of that wine that I said, "Hmm, what ELSE can I make wine with?"


----------



## jswordy

Mmmm... Last two warmed-up Wagyu patties, a salad with 1000 Island and a Presidente. Perfect!


----------



## geek

jswordy said:


> View attachment 93928
> 
> 
> Mmmm... Last two warmed-up Wagyu patties, a salad with 1000 Island and a Presidente. Perfect!



Wait, I've seen that beer before......lol


----------



## vinny

FlamingoEmporium said:


> Wow ! I’ve read here that tomato wine tastes nothing lie tomatoes,
> I started my tomatoes about 2 weeks befor hurrican. Still picking up a fe that survivived. Garden gonna be late this year.


I started mine in March..


----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> Wait, I've seen that beer before......lol



Well, not that one specifically...  It is never to be again!


----------



## jswordy

@geek, BTW, did you get your bottle?









Elon Musk sells $1 million worth of new perfume, 'Burnt Hair'


The world's richest man, Elon Musk, has scented a new opportunity to capitalise on quirky products, launching a perfume called "Burnt Hair" that he said sold 10,000 bottles to earn a million dollars in just a few hours.




www.reuters.com


----------



## geek

jswordy said:


> @geek, BTW, did you get your bottle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elon Musk sells $1 million worth of new perfume, 'Burnt Hair'
> 
> 
> The world's richest man, Elon Musk, has scented a new opportunity to capitalise on quirky products, launching a perfume called "Burnt Hair" that he said sold 10,000 bottles to earn a million dollars in just a few hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com



No, did you?


----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> No, did you?


----------



## Markybones

We've got puppies!


----------



## geek




----------



## vinny

geek said:


> View attachment 93973


But! You just got there!


----------



## geek

Good wash and ceramic coating on this baby, it is smooth


----------



## geek




----------



## winemaker81

@geek, that's a REALLY bad color for a car. It's way too easy to remember and track down if you do something stupid. It's much safer to drive a brown Camry 'cuz there's 10 billion of them still on the road.



All jokes aside, that's a beautiful car.


----------



## bstnh1

geek said:


> Good wash and ceramic coating on this baby, it is smooth
> 
> View attachment 94036
> View attachment 94037
> View attachment 94038


As they say ....... "that's a wrap!"


----------



## geek

winemaker81 said:


> @geek, that's a REALLY bad color for a car. It's way too easy to remember and track down if you do something stupid. It's much safer to drive a brown Camry 'cuz there's 10 billion of them still on the road.
> 
> 
> 
> All jokes aside, that's a beautiful car.


----------



## geek

Instead of the what’s for dinner, here it goes…and why not complain about this crazy inflation!!! Holy cow prices are like doubled in grocery stores.

On my way back from restaurant I made a stop at Walmart and I couldn’t believe my eyes. I used to buy this oatmeal container for about 2 bucks something and now almost 5 bucks.
Used to buy this small gel-o container for my mom at merely 37 cents and now 62 cents!! WTH is going on!!!


----------



## geek




----------



## geek




----------



## Boatboy24

Nice power washer - think I have the exact same one.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Nice power washer - think I have the exact same one.



Bought on sale, at Costco…where else!! Lol


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

Lil fun with Mr. Jack in Spring Hill, TN, today. Part of our anniversary jaunt.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 94072



Your friend Elon with a new invention


----------



## ibglowin

geek said:


> Your friend Elon with a new invention


Na, pretty sure that is an escapee from Area 51


----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


> Lil fun with Mr. Jack in Spring Hill, TN, today. Part of our anniversary jaunt.
> 
> View attachment 94085



Free with purchase?


----------



## ibglowin

Pay no attention to me.........


----------



## Jovimaple




----------



## cmason1957

Wife and I went to a friend's Winery in Missouri today and took our dog with us. Wife got a great picture on the way and the Winery owner got a picture of Dakota peeking into the Winery to see what was going on.


----------



## geek

Just one of the MANY things you could avoid when you have an EV.

Thank God I only do this for her one in a while!!


----------



## vinny

ibglowin said:


> Na, pretty sure that is an escapee from Area 51


The part I'm still trying to figure out is, if the world is spinning at 1000 miles per hour, and a balloon travels at the speed of float (wind), how the hell does anyone ever make it home?


----------



## David Violante

*Us*: please don’t use the front walkway, we just finished working on it.
*FedEx*: why do these people make it so hard to deliver a package?


----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> Just one of the MANY things you could avoid when you have an EV.
> 
> Thank God I only do this for her one in a while!!
> 
> View attachment 94114



I avoid that all the time! How? DON'T GO TO COSTCO!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Pay no attention to me.........
> 
> View attachment 94105




Nice rack!


----------



## winemaker81

jswordy said:


> I avoid that all the time! How? DON'T GO TO COSTCO!


I avoid it by not going at lunch time or during rush hour (morning or afternoon).


----------



## ibglowin

vinny said:


> The part I'm still trying to figure out is, if the world is spinning at 1000 miles per hour, and a balloon travels at the speed of float (wind), how the hell does anyone ever make it home?



The balloon is carried along with the atmosphere, which on average, rotates along with the Earth. Atmospheric deviations from this average are called “wind.”


----------



## vinny

ibglowin said:


> The balloon is carried along with the atmosphere, which on average, rotates along with the Earth. Atmospheric deviations from this average are called “wind.”


Well... iblearnin!


----------



## geek




----------



## ibglowin

Socorro, NM


----------



## Darrell Hawley

ibglowin said:


> Socorro, NM
> 
> View attachment 94165


What kind of wild animal is in the lower right of the picture. Looks vicious.


----------



## winemaker81

ibglowin said:


> Socorro, NM
> 
> View attachment 94165


Is that an abandoned drive-in? Loved those as a teenager, and miss them.


----------



## ibglowin

winemaker81 said:


> Is that an abandoned drive-in? Loved those as a teenager, and miss them.


You guessed it. You can sorta make out some of the old speaker poles still.


----------



## winemaker81

ibglowin said:


> You guessed it. You can sorta make out some of the old speaker poles still.


I didn't notice the poles. At first I thought it was a blank billboard, then the low building right in front it triggered a memory from my youth.

Going with the guys to see action movies? Beer in the trunk, park in back behind the building so we're not obvious.

Going with a lady friend? Park in back so we're not obvious ...


----------



## Sage

geek said:


> Drove to SC to o attend a wedding this Saturday.
> I’ve driven to FL a couple times before having my Tesla and always said that’s be the last time I take such a long tiring trip.
> 
> This time, it is the farthest I’ve driven this Tesla and what a big difference using autopilot..!!!
> 
> Not to brag, we’ll maybe a tiny bit….but just got to SC, left CT early this morning, and feel very relaxed
> 
> Autopilot makes a long trip very easy peasy





vinny said:


> Declicate
> 
> Dek-li-kit
> 
> Both decadent and delicate.
> 
> Marked by or providing unrestrained gratification; self-indulgent.
> Pleasing to the senses, especially in a subtle way.
> Exquisitely fine or dainty: synonym: exquisite.
> A possible spelling mistake.





ibglowin said:


> You guessed it. You can sorta make out some of the old speaker poles still.
> 
> View attachment 94166



I would love to metal detect that place. Probably a lot of coins and some jewelry!


----------



## Jan

Darrell Hawley said:


> What kind of wild animal is in the lower right of the picture. Looks vicious.


 Canis Blanca domestica


----------



## geek

On the move back to the DR, long day, woke up 2am and arrived after 1pm.

The first pic for me is breathtaking seeing that beautiful sunrise in the horizon.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> On the move back to the DR, long day, woke up 2am and arrived after 1pm.



Wow, that is a long day! Did you have a connection in LA or something?


----------



## vinny

Sage said:


> I would love to metal detect that place. Probably a lot of coins and some jewelry!


Honestly.... I saw a perfect shooting range, but I know very little about that.


----------



## vinny

geek said:


> On the move back to the DR, long day, woke up 2am and arrived after 1pm.
> 
> The first pic for me is breathtaking seeing that beautiful sunrise in the horizon. View attachment 94213
> View attachment 94214
> View attachment 94215
> View attachment 94216


Again? C'mon! Clearly you are not THAT worried about the 401K's.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Wow, that is a long day! Did you have a connection in LA or something?



ATL.

My 1st segment at BDL was 6am..!! So I had to wake up early, well after waking up too early at 2am I told myself get up and get your ass out the door because the alarm will not work this time...


----------



## geek




----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> View attachment 94234




Shocking to me that the Model S and X are as high as they are, given their price tags. Starting to see a lot of the Hyundais on the road though.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## bstnh1

geek said:


> View attachment 94234


"Tesla cuts 2022 delivery targets"​
*"Tesla's market share will decline from 70% in 2021 to (an estimated) 11% by 2025.*”

"Hyundai Is Becoming Tesla's Biggest Threat"​
*"Tesla also likes to pretend that its cars are for the masses, even though a $25,000 Tesla is not coming any time soon, and probably never will."*


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## geek

bstnh1 said:


> "Tesla cuts 2022 delivery targets"​
> *"Tesla's market share will decline from 70% in 2021 to (an estimated) 11% by 2025.*”
> 
> "Hyundai Is Becoming Tesla's Biggest Threat"​
> *"Tesla also likes to pretend that its cars are for the masses, even though a $25,000 Tesla is not coming any time soon, and probably never will."*



That is funny is something to laugh about


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 94281



It's a real thing, in case any of you need help in that area. 





__





Loading…






www.amazon.com


----------



## winemaker81

Boatboy24 said:


> It's a real thing, in case any of you need help in that area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loading…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com


At $13 USD per box, I'll pass ...


----------



## TurkeyHollow

Boatboy24 said:


> It's a real thing, in case any of you need help in that area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loading…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com


Think I'd rather be like a mathematician and work it out with a pencil!


----------



## Rocky

TurkeyHollow said:


> Think I'd rather be like a mathematician and work it out with a pencil!


Or a slide rule.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ceeaton

This was on yahoo when I got on to check my old verizon email, kinda goes well with the Halloween season...




They say it's a closeup using microphotography of an ant's face.

From the article:

The tight shot of the tiny insect, captured by Dr. Eugenijus Kavaliauskas of Taurage, Lithuania, shows the ant’s beady red eyes, angry expression and what appears to be long, sharp teeth.


----------



## geek




----------



## geek

Model Y at a mall in the DR.


----------



## winemaker81

Red wine makes for an impressive wood stain.


----------



## ibglowin

My Grandfather didn't know what the hell he was working on but he said it sure was huge......


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> My Grandfather didn't know what the hell he was working on but he said it sure was huge......
> 
> 
> View attachment 94335



Your grandfather worked at Hanford, and then you worked at Los Alamos? The apple didn't fall far from the tree.


----------



## ibglowin

sour_grapes said:


> Your grandfather worked at Hanford, and then you worked at Los Alamos? The apple didn't fall far from the tree.


Just dumb luck I guess.......


----------



## Cosyden

Lunan Bay on the East coast of Scotland. Very dog friendly…..


----------



## geek




----------



## geek

From last night


----------



## ceeaton

Thank you, @Boatboy24 , we couldn't have done it without you, lol!


----------



## ibglowin

geek said:


> From last night
> 
> View attachment 94381



I spent half my money on gambling, booze, fast women and EV's........... 

I other half, I just wasted! LOL

Just kidding Varis!


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> I spent half my money on gambling, booze, fast women and EV's...........
> 
> I other half, I just wasted! LOL
> 
> Just kidding Varis!



Wait, you want to see the woman I was with 
Don’t tempt me Mike….I can post the picture


----------



## geek

Octopus


----------



## geek

Sorry guys, I know this is not a typical wine to drink but hey, life is short and we should taste everything


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> Sorry guys, I know this is not a typical wine to drink but hey, life is short and we should taste everything
> 
> View attachment 94391



I see nothing wrong here! Salud!


----------



## bstnh1

sour_grapes said:


> I see nothing wrong here! Salud!





geek said:


> Sorry guys, I know this is not a typical wine to drink but hey, life is short and we should taste everything
> 
> View attachment 94391


Looks good to me! I actually like Arbor Mist Strawberry-Mango Moscato from Wally World. 6%ABV and only $6 a bottle!


----------



## geek

Today’s foray


----------



## Daboyleroy

Pace yourself


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Today’s foray View attachment 94441
> View attachment 94442
> View attachment 94443



I'll suck the Presidente Light through the paper towel before drinking the unfiltered Coors Light.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

geek said:


> Today’s foray View attachment 94441
> View attachment 94442
> View attachment 94443


That beer in front of you really made the pictures of the ladies in front of you sorta blurred. Need to work on your camera work.


----------



## geek

Darrell Hawley said:


> That beer in front of you really made the pictures of the ladies in front of you sorta blurred. Need to work on your camera work.



lol, that's right, and she was a nice gal....darn it..!!


----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> lol, that's right, and she was a nice gal....darn it..!!



Hmmm... Nothing Freudian about the photo, is there?


----------



## jswordy

Ruh-roh...









EXCLUSIVE Tesla faces U.S. criminal probe over self-driving claims-sources


Tesla Inc is under criminal investigation in the United States over claims that the company's electric vehicles can drive themselves, three people familiar with the matter said.




www.reuters.com


----------



## geek

Well, I love olives  and these are organic


----------



## geek




----------



## geek

The man!!









From Tesla to SpaceX, what Elon Musk touches turns to gold. Twitter may be different — NPR


Elon Musk brought a sink into Twitter headquarters on Wednesday, in anticipation of owning the social media company by the end of the week.




stocks.apple.com


----------



## jswordy

OH MY GOD, VARIS! You know, every time I am in Tennessee, I buy and drink these! Wait, I LIVE in Tennessee!


----------



## geek

jswordy said:


> OH MY GOD, VARIS! You know, every time I am in Tennessee, I buy and drink these! Wait, I LIVE in Tennessee!
> 
> View attachment 94540



Wait, but that label is a tad different than the label used in the DR


----------



## geek

There you go Jim, in a can but as good as the bottle


----------



## RevA

I'm going to start a small vineyard...


----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> There you go Jim, in a can but as good as the bottle
> 
> View attachment 94544



No canned beer for me. All bottles, thanks.


----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> Wait, but that label is a tad different than the label used in the DR



I suppose they use whatever the lowest-bid label maker sells to AB InBev, Varis. Not like it's a craft beer or anything.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## geek

That's our boy Elon again, playing games.


----------



## ibglowin

Went to the LA County Arboretum and Botanic Gardens this morning with the kids and grandkids. Perfect weather today in SOCAL!

You might recognize this old Victorian house located in the middle of it all as it was used in the opening scenes of "Fantasy Island" back in the late 70's. Lots of things were filmed here over the years. They are in the process of renovating the house so could not get inside or up too close.


----------



## geek

Fantasy Island brings LOTS of memories to me, used to watch all episodes.


----------



## geek

Last night party up in the mountains deep in the woods, friend’s villa.


----------



## geek

Apologies for posting this here but looking for help on this.

I need to get 2 bar stools for my apartment in the DR, found this one locally and fell in love with it, however the chair is a bit high for my needs, around 29” inches to the seat. I need similar chair with a seat height about 25~26”.
Basically my countertop height to the bottom is 33” and having a chair at 29” makes it a bit hard for someone to put their legs under.

Anyhow, this company won’t tell you where they buy from or where to get it, but I am almost sure it is coming from China. 
Maybe someone smarter here can find a way with the picture of this bar stool and somehow search with the picture, not sure.

Help!









TABURETE EN TELA NARANJA Y PATAS NEGRAS CON CASQUILLOS DORADOS


Nuestro taburete tapizado en tela llamará la atención en cualquiera de sus espacios. Para su mayor comodidad su asiento está tapizado en tela de calidad. Su altura es fija y dispone de una barra de refuerzo entre las patas que hará también la función de reposapié.Dimensiones de Producto...



www.ilumeloutlet.com


----------



## Kraffty

@ibglowin we used to hang out at the arboretum all the time. Have you visited the Huntington Library also. They have beautiful ground too


----------



## ibglowin

Waaaay back in 2012!  The kids were still dating back then but got married that Summer. Would love to go back again soon. That place was ginormous!






Kraffty said:


> @ibglowin we used to hang out at the arboretum all the time. Have you visited the Huntington Library also. They have beautiful ground too


----------



## geek

Morning Santo Domingo.


----------



## geek

Lol


----------



## geek




----------



## geek




----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> Apologies for posting this here but looking for help on this.
> 
> I need to get 2 bar stools for my apartment in the DR, found this one locally and fell in love with it, however the chair is a bit high for my needs, around 29” inches to the seat. I need similar chair with a seat height about 25~26”.
> Basically my countertop height to the bottom is 33” and having a chair at 29” makes it a bit hard for someone to put their legs under.
> 
> Anyhow, this company won’t tell you where they buy from or where to get it, but I am almost sure it is coming from China.
> Maybe someone smarter here can find a way with the picture of this bar stool and somehow search with the picture, not sure.
> 
> Help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TABURETE EN TELA NARANJA Y PATAS NEGRAS CON CASQUILLOS DORADOS
> 
> 
> Nuestro taburete tapizado en tela llamará la atención en cualquiera de sus espacios. Para su mayor comodidad su asiento está tapizado en tela de calidad. Su altura es fija y dispone de una barra de refuerzo entre las patas que hará también la función de reposapié.Dimensiones de Producto...
> 
> 
> 
> www.ilumeloutlet.com




Here is a link to just the picture: https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0259/6952/4785/products/Y1976BMJ11615_600x600_crop_center.jpg

Here is a google image search with that picture: Google Lens - Search What You See

I don't know if this is the height you desire, but here is a result for a table-sized chair: Overstock.com: Online Shopping - Bedding, Furniture, Electronics, Jewelry, Clothing & more


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> Here is a link to just the picture: https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0259/6952/4785/products/Y1976BMJ11615_600x600_crop_center.jpg
> 
> Here is a google image search with that picture: Google Lens - Search What You See
> 
> I don't know if this is the height you desire, but here is a result for a table-sized chair: Overstock.com: Online Shopping - Bedding, Furniture, Electronics, Jewelry, Clothing & more



Much appreciated Paul, last link is close but no cigar, that chair is a bit low but will keep digging and maybe call Overstock.

Thanks again.


----------



## geek




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

Hey... It's $1 billion – WITH A "B!" – Well worth my $2 investment!!!


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Lol
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 94626



May as well get a liter box.


----------



## TurkeyHollow

jswordy said:


> Hey... It's $1 billion – WITH A "B!" – Well worth my $2 investment!!!
> 
> View attachment 94678


 Build a vineyard / winery with that and you could turn it into a million dollars!


----------



## Rice_Guy

and here we go


----------



## Kraffty

sour_grapes said:


> Here is a link to just the picture: https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0259/6952/4785/products/Y1976BMJ11615_600x600_crop_center.jpg
> 
> Here is a google image search with that picture: Google Lens - Search What You See
> 
> I don't know if this is the height you desire, but here is a result for a table-sized chair: Overstock.com: Online Shopping - Bedding, Furniture, Electronics, Jewelry, Clothing & more


I had a similar issue in California house. I bought the stools I wanted then cut 3 inches off the legs, added felt pads to the ends and all worked out great.


----------



## geek

Kraffty said:


> I had a similar issue in California house. I bought the stools I wanted then cut 3 inches off the legs, added felt pads to the ends and all worked out great.



Mike,

I thought about cutting the legs but then it may be risky to then find out the level is not right....the place that has these stools does not accept returns whatsoever.


----------



## geek

BTW - what did you use to cut the legs? I have no tools down here so need to rely on a shop maybe to do the job.


----------



## vinny

Kraffty said:


> I had a similar issue in California house. I bought the stools I wanted then cut 3 inches off the legs, added felt pads to the ends and all worked out great.


This was going to be my suggestion, but the legs look metal?


----------



## geek

vinny said:


> This was going to be my suggestion, but the legs look metal?



they are metal if I remember.... :-(


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> they are metal if I remember.... :-(



Here is a similar chair that comes in all three heights, including the one you are looking for: https://www.amazon.ca/Counter-Leather-Chair-Red-Brown-45-5x49x98-5cm-18x19x39inch/dp/B08S2LYCPT?th=1


----------



## sour_grapes

And again from the US site of Amazon: (The above was for Kanadastan.)

https://www.amazon.com/ALUNVA-Counter-Chair-Red-Brown-42-5x48x88-5cm-17x19x35inch/dp/B08S3DCRRP


----------



## vinny

geek said:


> they are metal if I remember.... :-(


Depends on how determined you are... If it were me (very motivated to get things my way ) I would take them out to the shop and use a portaband or disk grinder with a cutting disk and take a few inches off. You can get leg caps off amazon if nowhere else. You can probably get a used grinder for a few buck. second hand store/pawnshop?



https://www.amazon.com/SoftTouch-Rubber-Leg-Tip-pieces/dp/B004670XF0/ref=sr_1_8?keywords=Rubber+Leg+Caps&qid=1667341789&qu=eyJxc2MiOiI2LjAzIiwicXNhIjoiNS40MSIsInFzcCI6IjUuMDkifQ%3D%3D&sr=8-8



There are different sizes based on what your leg material is. It just depends on how much you like THOSE chairs.


----------



## geek

vinny said:


> Depends on how determined you are... If it were me (very motivated to get things my way ) I would take them out to the shop and use a portaband or disk grinder with a cutting disk and take a few inches off. You can get leg caps off amazon if nowhere else. You can probably get a used grinder for a few buck. second hand store/pawnshop?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/SoftTouch-Rubber-Leg-Tip-pieces/dp/B004670XF0/ref=sr_1_8?keywords=Rubber+Leg+Caps&qid=1667341789&qu=eyJxc2MiOiI2LjAzIiwicXNhIjoiNS40MSIsInFzcCI6IjUuMDkifQ%3D%3D&sr=8-8
> 
> 
> 
> There are different sizes based on what your leg material is. It just depends on how much you like THOSE chairs.



LOL, I do Like them a LOT..!! I'd need to find a local shop here, although I'd lose the bottom gold color...grrr.


----------



## sour_grapes

vinny said:


> Depends on how determined you are... If it were me (very motivated to get things my way ) I would take them out to the shop and use a portaband or disk grinder with a cutting disk and take a few inches off. You can get leg caps off amazon if nowhere else. You can probably get a used grinder for a few buck. second hand store/pawnshop?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/SoftTouch-Rubber-Leg-Tip-pieces/dp/B004670XF0/ref=sr_1_8?keywords=Rubber+Leg+Caps&qid=1667341789&qu=eyJxc2MiOiI2LjAzIiwicXNhIjoiNS40MSIsInFzcCI6IjUuMDkifQ%3D%3D&sr=8-8
> 
> 
> 
> There are different sizes based on what your leg material is. It just depends on how much you like THOSE chairs.



I might try a tubing cutter. Cleaner and easier for the inexperienced, although you may go through a few wheels on a steel leg.


----------



## vinny

geek said:


> LOL, I do Like them a LOT..!! I'd need to find a local shop here, although I'd lose the bottom gold color...grrr.


Arts and crafts, Varis. Paint it back on!


----------



## vinny

sour_grapes said:


> I might try a tubing cutter. Cleaner and easier for the inexperienced, although you may go through a few wheels on a steel leg.


That might actually do... with a little elbow grease.


----------



## jswordy

So, at UAH where I work, the team name is Chargers and the mascot is a horse. Visitors will actually stand in line to get their photos made next to this horse in the Student Services Building. The horse was obtained when a local Kroger no longer needed it as part of a winery's display!


----------



## jswordy

sour_grapes said:


> I might try a tubing cutter. Cleaner and easier for the inexperienced, although you may go through a few wheels on a steel leg.



LEMME AT 'EM!


----------



## jswordy

jswordy said:


> So, at UAH where I work, the team name is Chargers and the mascot is a horse. Visitors will actually stand in line to get their photos made next to this horse in the Student Services Building. The horse was obtained when a local Kroger no longer needed it as part of a winery's display!
> 
> View attachment 94710




It was Dark Horse Winery and the danged things sold for $1,800! AND they are SOLD OUT!  UAH got this one free!









Large Metal Standing Horse Statue


This massive aluminum statue stands at a fierce 7.25' in height. This piece was originally constructed for the Dark Horse Winery as an advertising display piece. Remnants of the Dark Horse trademark can be seen on the hoof. Despite the towering size of the statue, this piece is fairly...



www.industrialartifacts.net


----------



## Sage




----------



## jswordy

Sage said:


> View attachment 94761



Kit? Nice!


----------



## Sage

Yes, all cedar from Home Depot. It does have some additional things not in the kit!


----------



## BigDaveK

In the "Hobby other than wine making" thread I mentioned I like gardening so I thought I'd post one of my treasures - the Big Leaf Magnolia. The leaves are about 18 inches now and it's about 8 ft tall. When mature it will have the largest leaves and largest flowers of any native North American tree - leaves 36 inches or more and flowers 16 inches across. I can't even imagine a flower that big. It's native to Ohio but endangered and I'm very lucky and grateful to have one.


----------



## winemaker81

I was at Costco yesterday, picking up new glasses, and spotted the flowers. I used to purchase flowers semi-regularly, but after we got cats I stopped, as the little maroons could not leave the flowers alone. They'd knock the vase over at night, and putting the vase on the fridge didn't work, as the male managed to get up there. But with both gone, I've resumed buying flowers, and it's a nice surprise for the wife!


----------



## Jovimaple

BigDaveK said:


> In the "Hobby other than wine making" thread I mentioned I like gardening so I thought I'd post one of my treasures - the Big Leaf Magnolia. The leaves are about 18 inches now and it's about 8 ft tall. When mature it will have the largest leaves and largest flowers of any native North American tree - leaves 36 inches or more and flowers 16 inches across. I can't even imagine a flower that big. It's native to Ohio but endangered and I'm very lucky and grateful to have one.
> 
> View attachment 94771


How soon until the "Big Leaf Magnolia Flower Wine - I'm going for it!" thread?


----------



## jswordy

Humbled and delighted that a NASA astronaut chose to tweet a direct link to a news release I wrote about the discovery of a black hole. WOW!




The story...









Researchers discover new monster black hole 'practically in our back yard'


The discovery of a so-called monster black hole that has about 12 times the mass of the sun is detailed in a new Astrophysical Journal research submission, the lead author of which is Dr. Sukanya Chakrabarti, a physics professor at The University of Alabama in Huntsville (UAH).




www.uah.edu


----------



## Jovimaple

jswordy said:


> Humbled and delighted that a NASA astronaut chose to tweet a direct link to a news release I wrote about the discovery of a black hole. WOW!
> 
> View attachment 94788
> 
> 
> The story...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Researchers discover new monster black hole 'practically in our back yard'
> 
> 
> The discovery of a so-called monster black hole that has about 12 times the mass of the sun is detailed in a new Astrophysical Journal research submission, the lead author of which is Dr. Sukanya Chakrabarti, a physics professor at The University of Alabama in Huntsville (UAH).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.uah.edu


Congratulations and wow, what a fascinating finding!!!


----------



## Dennis Griffith

jswordy said:


> Humbled and delighted that a NASA astronaut chose to tweet a direct link to a news release I wrote about the discovery of a black hole. WOW!
> 
> View attachment 94788
> 
> 
> The story...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Researchers discover new monster black hole 'practically in our back yard'
> 
> 
> The discovery of a so-called monster black hole that has about 12 times the mass of the sun is detailed in a new Astrophysical Journal research submission, the lead author of which is Dr. Sukanya Chakrabarti, a physics professor at The University of Alabama in Huntsville (UAH).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.uah.edu


Wow, I think I have a black hole in my back yard. Or, maybe a sink hole. I get the 2 confused sometime...


----------



## jswordy

Dennis Griffith said:


> Wow, I think I have a black hole in my back yard. Or, maybe a sink hole. I get the 2 confused sometime...



They work about the same!


----------



## ibglowin

Last nights entertainment and just 3 miles down the road from where we are staying we hit the Sensorio Field of Lights! OMG this was a photographers wet dream!









Sensorio Paso Robles | Bruce Munro: Light at Sensorio


The Future of Sensorio Sensorio, the intersection of art, technology and nature, was designed as a destination for entertainment, exploration, meditation, adventure, and delight. It honors the natural topography of the landscape, offering visitors amusing, musical, and kinetic experiences. The…




sensoriopaso.com





Starts at dusk basically. 15 acre field of LED lights that are all run by solar panels and batteries so pretty cool stuff. You can walk around to your hearts content. They have food trucks, full cash bars and propane heaters in certain areas to help keep you warm this time of year. I think its open year round weather permitting and they are expanding the area now for 2023 to make it even larger!


----------



## cmason1957

I'm stealing at least one of those to make a wine label. I will, of course, give no one else any credit for the picture.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Last nights entertainment and just 3 miles down the road from where we are staying we hit the Sensorio Field of Lights! OMG this was a photographers wet dream!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sensorio Paso Robles | Bruce Munro: Light at Sensorio
> 
> 
> The Future of Sensorio Sensorio, the intersection of art, technology and nature, was designed as a destination for entertainment, exploration, meditation, adventure, and delight. It honors the natural topography of the landscape, offering visitors amusing, musical, and kinetic experiences. The…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sensoriopaso.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starts at dusk basically. 15 acre field of LED lights that are all run by solar panels and batteries so pretty cool stuff. You can walk around to your hearts content. They have food trucks, full cash bars and propane heaters in certain areas to help keep you warm this time of year. I think its open year round weather permitting and they are expanding the area now for 2023 to make it even larger!
> 
> View attachment 94827
> 
> 
> View attachment 94826
> 
> 
> View attachment 94825
> 
> 
> View attachment 94818
> View attachment 94819
> View attachment 94820
> View attachment 94821
> View attachment 94822
> View attachment 94823
> View attachment 94824



That is just amazing and beatiful..!!!


----------



## BigDaveK

Jovimaple said:


> How soon until the "Big Leaf Magnolia Flower Wine - I'm going for it!" thread?


Oh, you think you're funny.
And, yes, I thought about it. It's a slow grower so I'm guessing 6-8 years. The only flavor descriptor I can find for the flowers - yes, they're edible - is that it's "intense". Don't know what that means but it sounds interesting!

Don't know how I missed them - I have 3 other magnolias that are _always_ loaded with flowers. How did I not make wine!?!?!


----------



## vinny

BigDaveK said:


> Don't know how I missed them - I have 3 other magnolias that are _always_ loaded with flowers. How did I not make wine!?!?!


Patience, their time will come!


----------



## geek




----------



## geek




----------



## winemaker81

geek said:


> View attachment 94892
> View attachment 94893


What's the white sauce on the bread? Looks like one helluva tray!


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> View attachment 94891



Fun size!


----------



## heatherd

geek said:


> Apologies for posting this here but looking for help on this.
> 
> I need to get 2 bar stools for my apartment in the DR, found this one locally and fell in love with it, however the chair is a bit high for my needs, around 29” inches to the seat. I need similar chair with a seat height about 25~26”.
> Basically my countertop height to the bottom is 33” and having a chair at 29” makes it a bit hard for someone to put their legs under.
> 
> Anyhow, this company won’t tell you where they buy from or where to get it, but I am almost sure it is coming from China.
> Maybe someone smarter here can find a way with the picture of this bar stool and somehow search with the picture, not sure.
> 
> Help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TABURETE EN TELA NARANJA Y PATAS NEGRAS CON CASQUILLOS DORADOS
> 
> 
> Nuestro taburete tapizado en tela llamará la atención en cualquiera de sus espacios. Para su mayor comodidad su asiento está tapizado en tela de calidad. Su altura es fija y dispone de una barra de refuerzo entre las patas que hará también la función de reposapié.Dimensiones de Producto...
> 
> 
> 
> www.ilumeloutlet.com


There are bar-height (for 42" surfaces) and counter-height (for 33-34" surfaces) stools. I'd try Wayfair or Costco.


----------



## geek

winemaker81 said:


> What's the white sauce on the bread? Looks like one helluva tray!



Now I forgot, too much wine...!!! lol
Maybe just mayo,


----------



## cmason1957

geek said:


> Now I forgot, too much wine...!!! lol
> Maybe just mayo,



Just mayo, oh no,that looks like something fancy, like garlic aioli infused with gold dust and the sweat of 100 virgins


----------



## jswordy

cmason1957 said:


> Just mayo, oh no,that looks like something fancy, like garlic aioli infused with gold dust and the sweat of 100 virgins



Ew.


----------



## geek

cmason1957 said:


> Just mayo, oh no,that looks like something fancy, like garlic aioli infused with gold dust and the sweat of 100 virgins



That..!!


----------



## Kraffty

The weather cooperated and I was able to enjoy the entire eclipse last night and this morning. Got home about 6:30, took a couple hour nap and threw this together. A little chilly but pretty awesome.


----------



## ibglowin

Tiny beer for a tiny dog! LOL



geek said:


> View attachment 94891


----------



## winemaker81

Kraffty said:


> The weather cooperated and I was able to enjoy the entire eclipse last night and this morning. Got home about 6:30, took a couple hour nap and threw this together. A little chilly but pretty awesome.
> View attachment 95024


Mrs. WM81 and I watched this morning. At that time I wondered if you were photographing it ....


----------



## geek

ShopRite is a CT supermarket chain.


----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> ShopRite is a CT supermarket chain.
> 
> 
> View attachment 95035



I can buy them fresh a mile down my road from a woman for $3, and the taste beats store bought anytime. How many dozen you want?


----------



## ibglowin

__





Loading…






www.washingtonpost.com









geek said:


> ShopRite is a CT supermarket chain.
> 
> 
> View attachment 95035


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loading…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.washingtonpost.com



Yup, Kroger has them here for $5.09. The woman down the road has better tasting ones from her yard chickens for less!


----------



## ibglowin

Somehow the folks who raise chickens here in these parts were told that their eggs are better and thus worth more than the Kroger eggs. They want $6/dozen here.



jswordy said:


> Yup, Kroger has them here for $5.09. The woman down the road has better tasting ones from her yard chickens for less!


----------



## Sage

How "Fall" got it's name!! Bare gravel under the walnut tree last night when I came in. I mowed the lawn at dark last night because I was having mower problems. Photos taken this morning.....


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loading…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.washingtonpost.com



The rise is NOT just chicken pal.


----------



## geek




----------



## geek




----------



## BigDaveK

jswordy said:


> Yup, Kroger has them here for $5.09. The woman down the road has better tasting ones from her yard chickens for less!


Yikes!
Now I'm thinking the $3.19 at my Kroger is a bargain!


----------



## vinny

A photographer I am not, but who doesn't appreciate a forest sunset?


----------



## vinny




----------



## jswordy

BigDaveK said:


> Yikes!
> Now I'm thinking the $3.19 at my Kroger is a bargain!



They're beating the local Wally World here!


----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> The rise is NOT just chicken pal.



Varis caught the Sonny Crockett Virus!


----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> View attachment 95064
> View attachment 95065



Nice food --- *BUT WHAT DID IT COST????*


----------



## geek

jswordy said:


> Nice food --- *BUT WHAT DID IT COST????*



My friend visiting the DR from CT did not want me to pay, so only he knows but my guess is about us$20 maybe?


----------



## Vic Frohmeyer

The "Happy Fall Y'all" bottles of wine bottles were thank you gifts at Halloween for the adults in our immediate neighborhood that keep me supplied with their empty wine bottles all year long!


----------



## Kraffty

Photographed at the end of Tuesday morning's eclipse, about 5 minutes before the moon set behind the Mingus mountains and the town of Jerome. Because the moon was so bright and the town was still pretty dark I shot maybe 12 diff exposures between .3 and 8 secs then blended the best two.


----------



## winemaker81

vinny said:


> A photographer I am not, but who doesn't appreciate a forest sunset?
> 
> View attachment 95099


That would make a great background for a label.


----------



## vinny

winemaker81 said:


> That would make a great background for a label.


I was looking at it last night thinking that. I think it will be in the next round coming up to bottle!


----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> My friend visiting the DR from CT did not want me to pay, so only he knows but my guess is about us$20 maybe?



Just so long as *WE KNOW* pal...  All in good fun... As a jet-setter, I know you have MONEY TO BURN, so who cares about the prices?


----------



## jswordy

vinny said:


> I was looking at it last night thinking that. I think it will be in the next round coming up to bottle!



It IS something I could stare at while smashed...


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## BigDaveK

I don't think people believe me when I say I have a fridge ONLY for vegetable ferments.
Unlike canning, lacto fermented vegetables will stay incredibly crisp for at least a year.
Sandwiches, pizza, salads, snacking, and incredible hot sauce, most of this will be gone by next year's harvest.
It's interesting that garlic almost becomes inedible because the flavor becomes so intense, VERY strong.

Vegetables, water, salt - can't get much simpler. Oops, yes you can...sauerkraut is only cabbage and salt.


----------



## geek




----------



## BigDaveK

I love Home Brew Ohio and buy most of my supplies from them. Always a _fantastic_ packing job. Got a delivery today - feels like Christmas every time! - and I'm delighted to say that because of the bubble wrap _not a single_ nomacorc was broken! Kudos!


----------



## Joe B.

Went out to do a pu
nch down and found this guy waiting for me.


----------



## Boatboy24

Joe B. said:


> Went out to do a puView attachment 95215
> nch down and found this guy waiting for me.


----------



## winemaker81

Joe B. said:


> Went out to do a puView attachment 95215
> nch down and found this guy waiting for me.


@Boatboy24, when living in areas where there are large spiders, it's necessary to have the proper spider removal tool. Here's mine:









We get some larger ones in central NC. Took me years to get used to it, but I learned to mostly ignore the ones outside.

Inside the house? The only spiders I like inside the house are the flat ones!


----------



## RevA

winemaker81 said:


> @Boatboy24, when living in areas where there are large spiders, it's necessary to have the proper spider removal tool. Here's mine:
> 
> 
> View attachment 95219
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We get some larger ones in central NC. Took me years to get used to it, but I learned to mostly ignore the ones outside.
> 
> Inside the house? The only spiders I like inside the house are the flat ones!


I use one of these spider removal tools too. Hope your neighbors don't complain as much as mine do when I use it.


----------



## vinny

Boatboy24 said:


>



exactly!


----------



## Joe B.

Too funny!


----------



## vinny

RevA said:


> I use one of these spider removal tools too. Hope your neighbors don't complain as much as mine do when I use it.


It's interesting that you get that reaction. When I bring out such tools, my neighbors are very aware that I am not interested in discussing their thoughts on my behavior.


----------



## BigDaveK

winemaker81 said:


> @Boatboy24, when living in areas where there are large spiders, it's necessary to have the proper spider removal tool. Here's mine:
> 
> 
> View attachment 95219
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We get some larger ones in central NC. Took me years to get used to it, but I learned to mostly ignore the ones outside.
> 
> Inside the house? The only spiders I like inside the house are the flat ones!


That's a nice spider removal tool but I'm a little worried about you, buckaroo - if they gang up you may not be able to reload fast enough.


----------



## winemaker81

BigDaveK said:


> That's a nice spider removal tool but I'm a little worried about you, buckaroo - if they gang up you may not be able to reload fast enough.


3" shells with #4 buckshot -- except at very close range, I can get a couple with one shot. Plus I always carry a machete when spider hunting!


----------



## vinny

My favorite for spider hunting holds 8+1. One for each leg and an extra for good measure.


----------



## winemaker81

vinny said:


> My favorite for spider hunting holds 8+1. One for each leg and an extra for good measure.


I assume you're talking about a spawn of Kumonga?




NC spiders are a bit smaller than Alberta spiders, so I haven't had this problem.  

Supposedly wolf spiders in NC can grow as large as 8"/21 cm (including legs). The largest I've personally seen is about 5"/13 cm. That was quite large enough.


----------



## winemaker81

Today I delivered a dresser. My wife inherited a dresser and chest of drawer that her parents purchased when they were first married, 50+ years ago. We used them for 20 years, and finally replaced them with items Mrs. WM81 wanted. The inherited items went into the attic for when our children moved out -- they would in turn inherit solid bedroom furnishings.

Our elder son took the chest of drawers a few years ago, and recently expressed an interest in the dresser. Cool bean! We want it gone! This is a win-win situation!

Unfortunately a decade in the attic (NC summers are like the surface of Mercury) left the wood rough, so Mrs. WM81 decided to strip, sand, and refinish the dresser. It took her about 3 weeks, but she completed it, and we delivered it today.





Oddly enough, the different parts of the dresser are made of different woods, so not everything reacted the same to the stain. She also discovered that the original stain was engrained deeper in some places than others, so her work didn't turn out as even as she expected. She is disappointed, but our son is highly pleased.

There is a full size mirror that goes with this -- Mrs. WM81 is going to re-do the frame.


----------



## vinny

BigDaveK said:


> I don't think people believe me when I say I have a fridge ONLY for vegetable ferments.
> Unlike canning, lacto fermented vegetables will stay incredibly crisp for at least a year.
> Sandwiches, pizza, salads, snacking, and incredible hot sauce, most of this will be gone by next year's harvest.
> It's interesting that garlic almost becomes inedible because the flavor becomes so intense, VERY strong.
> 
> Vegetables, water, salt - can't get much simpler. Oops, yes you can...sauerkraut is only cabbage and salt.
> 
> 
> View attachment 95194


Well, here you go Dave. I have been making Kraut and fermented vegetables for years. I haven't done one in the new house with all the projects.. and wine. I figure you broke a year and a half break with this post. Don't blame me if I start posting a new one every week.. I have a history of... Enthusiasm. 

Thanks for the inspiration .


----------



## geek

Wild weekend in the “finca” (deep in the mountains) and then at the beach today.


----------



## vinny

geek said:


> Wild weekend in the “finca” (deep in the mountains) and then at the beach today.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 95258
> View attachment 95259
> View attachment 95260
> View attachment 95261
> View attachment 95262
> View attachment 95263
> View attachment 95264
> View attachment 95265
> View attachment 95266


Coooooool!  

Looks fun!


----------



## Sage

Morning trail cam. 6:40am, 18 degrees. Aren't these guys supposed to be napping now???


----------



## BigDaveK

vinny said:


> Well, here you go Dave. I have been making Kraut and fermented vegetables for years. I haven't done one in the new house with all the projects.. and wine. I figure you broke a year and a half break with this post. Don't blame me if I start posting a new one every week.. I have a history of... Enthusiasm.
> 
> Thanks for the inspiration .
> 
> View attachment 95257


Excellent!
I've tried many kraut recipes over the years, of course, and they were all interesting and fun, but I keep going back to the basic recipe. Sometimes simple is better.
BTW, red cabbage makes a beautiful and delicious kraut but it seems like it doesn't last as long, don't know why. Extra sugar?


----------



## ibglowin

Woke up to this ............


----------



## ibglowin

If you press the bill it makes a metal banging sound!


----------



## geek

Hmmm


----------



## geek




----------



## geek

From this afternoon on my way to a river.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

BigDaveK said:


> Excellent!
> I've tried many kraut recipes over the years, of course, and they were all interesting and fun, but I keep going back to the basic recipe. Sometimes simple is better.
> BTW, red cabbage makes a beautiful and delicious kraut but it seems like it doesn't last as long, don't know why. Extra sugar?


Either of you guys tried fried Kraut on your hamburger ? Just add a little spicy mustard and you 'good to go'.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

My wife got a "Wine Bell" for her birthday from our oldest granddaughter. 
Now she only has to tap the bell for her glass of wine.


----------



## ibglowin

East Fork of the Jemez River, Valles Caldera NP.


----------



## bstnh1

geek said:


> Hmmm
> 
> View attachment 95309
> View attachment 95310


That steaming kettle looks like a witch's brew.


----------



## geek

On the move.


----------



## geek




----------



## jswordy

A scientist at the university I work for who rediscovered a cave shrimp previously thought extinct gets a spread in a German magazine that covers crustaceans, the placement of which I ––– ahem, ahem ––– may have had something to do with!


----------



## Sage

For those that play the wordle type games!!


----------



## Dennis Griffith

jswordy said:


> A scientist at the university I work for who rediscovered a cave shrimp previously thought extinct gets a spread in a German magazine that covers crustaceans, the placement of which I ––– ahem, ahem ––– may have had something to do with!
> 
> View attachment 95375
> 
> 
> View attachment 95376
> 
> 
> View attachment 95377



Can you steam them?


----------



## Dennis Griffith

Spent a night here a couple days ago while in Georgia. Vineyard is the Chateau Elan and we've acquired wine from here before. I've always liked the layout and we did acquire more wine during this trip.


----------



## sour_grapes

Sage said:


> For those that play the wordle type games!!
> 
> View attachment 95415



I played this again today, and failed today. The word was not an English word I recognized (other than as part of a place name). I had to google for the (obscure, perhaps regional) meaning. I won't be playing that one again!


----------



## geek

Back in the DR, flew on Wednesday to @sour_grapes neck of the woods in OH and came back yesterday.

Having a good breakfast at this hotel in Santiago, DR. Some call this region the land of beautiful women


----------



## ibglowin

The ski areas are open for Thanksgiving this year!


----------



## winemaker81

Family who live north of Syracuse NY are predicted to get 1 to 3 feet of snow.

I suggested they come south for Thanksgiving, as Raleigh is a chilly 46 F (8 C) this morning.


----------



## Sage

Sunny, blue sky and nippy 18 degrees!


----------



## VinesnBines

The first is The Parish Church of St. Cuthbert's Edinburgh in the foreground and Edinburgh Castle in the back ground bathed in red for Remembrance Sunday. The second is more stunning; the castle with the kirkyard of St. Cuthbert's below.


----------



## Chuck E

geek said:


> Much appreciated Paul, last link is close but no cigar, that chair is a bit low but will keep digging and maybe call Overstock.
> 
> Thanks again.


If you find a stool with tubular legs, you could cut to length with a tubing cutter. Put rubber feet over the cut ends...


----------



## geek




----------



## Darrell Hawley

We usually see bald eagles when you get ice but not on the first day of ice. Didn't see them until they just about landed. The one with the
catch was pretty tired and tried to get up a few times before resting and then finally taking off with the catch of the day. First 2 pictures 
taken through the window so poor quality.


----------



## Mcjeff

Dennis Griffith said:


> View attachment 95448
> 
> 
> Spent a night here a couple days ago while in Georgia. Vineyard is the Chateau Elan and we've acquired wine from here before. I've always liked the layout and we did acquire more wine during this trip.
> 
> View attachment 95449


I got to know Don Panoz in the 90’s. He started Chateau Elan. My interaction with him was through his racing cars. Interesting guy. His company developed the patch to deliver medicine like the nicotine patch. Made him a boatload of money. I never visited the resort, but would like to go there sometime.


----------



## geek

Santiago, DR


----------



## geek

Visited this place yesterday and it was beautiful and very good food.

It’s called “Presa de Taveras”. Taveras is a county in La Vega.


----------



## geek

On the move again. Back to CT


----------



## jswordy




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Daboyleroy

jswordy said:


> View attachment 95610


Roasting ……..what……by an open fire


----------



## Darrell Hawley

jswordy said:


> View attachment 95610


Nice firepit, nice chairs, nice dogs in the chairs, BUT where are their beers ?


----------



## geek

Darrell Hawley said:


> Nice firepit, nice chairs, nice dogs in the chairs, BUT where are their beers ?



Exactly.!!


----------



## ibglowin

Another shot from the same location (Lake Abiquiu, NM)


----------



## ibglowin

Me cooking dinner today........ Happy Thanksgiving!

I gha-rawn-tee!


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Me cooking dinner today........ Happy Thanksgiving!
> 
> I gha-rawn-tee!
> 
> 
> View attachment 95629


I need to see a picture of you in a Mississippi string tie, lol!


----------



## jswordy

Darrell Hawley said:


> Nice firepit, nice chairs, nice dogs in the chairs, BUT where are their beers ?



So, you ACTUALLY think I am gonna give my good beer to a coupla DOGS??? Think AGAIN!  Hell, I don't share it with HUMANS!!!


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> Me cooking dinner today........ Happy Thanksgiving!
> 
> I gha-rawn-tee!
> 
> 
> View attachment 95629



I miss Justin Wilson, yes I do...


----------



## jswordy

Mmmmm....


----------



## ibglowin

Is there pie somewhere in this photo?



jswordy said:


> Mmmmm....
> 
> View attachment 95636


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## Dennis Griffith

ibglowin said:


> Me cooking dinner today........ Happy Thanksgiving!
> 
> I gha-rawn-tee!
> 
> 
> View attachment 95629


I, too, miss this feller. I little wine for the pot and a little wine for me...


----------



## Dennis Griffith

jswordy said:


> So, you ACTUALLY think I am gonna give my good beer to a coupla DOGS??? Think AGAIN!  Hell, I don't share it with HUMANS!!!


If you're smart, you hide the good beer in the back and keep the cheap stuff up front. After the first one, don't they all taste the same?


----------



## jswordy

Dennis Griffith said:


> If you're smart, you hide the good beer in the back and keep the cheap stuff up front. After the first one, don't they all taste the same?



That is exactly what college taught me. We would serve the good keg first, then it was the cheap stuff.


----------



## geek




----------



## sour_grapes

jswordy said:


> That is exactly what college taught me. We would serve the good keg first, then it was the cheap stuff.



I believe they knew this in biblical times!


----------



## geek




----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> View attachment 95663



This was likely based on the activity in just the last few weeks!


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> This was likely based on the activity in just the last few weeks!



It's been "hard work" for sure....lol

Next level, Platinium, is even harder to get..!!


----------



## Old Corker

Joe B. said:


> Went out to do a puView attachment 95215
> nch down and found this guy waiting for me.


She’s fine. Just huffing on the CO2.


----------



## BigDaveK

ibglowin said:


> Me cooking dinner today........ Happy Thanksgiving!
> 
> I gha-rawn-tee!
> 
> 
> View attachment 95629


I miss him, too!
I tried haut sauterne for the first time because of him. It really is a great cooking aid...for the chef.


----------



## geek

Got PPF I’m front to protect the vinyl wrap.


----------



## geek

From my own “cosecha” made in 2014, and it was gooooodddddd


----------



## geek




----------



## NCWC




----------



## geek




----------



## Daboyleroy

geek said:


> From my own “cosecha” made in 2014, and it was gooooodddddd
> 
> View attachment 95714


Was a good …harvest


----------



## vinny

jswordy said:


> Mmmmm....
> 
> View attachment 95636


Aren't you the guy that eliminated everything white from his diet? ie. flour sugar, dairy.

I guess if you are gonna cheat you might as well CHEAT!


----------



## jswordy

vinny said:


> Aren't you the guy that eliminated everything white from his diet? ie. flour sugar, dairy.
> 
> I guess if you are gonna cheat you might as well CHEAT!



There are two holiday exceptions: Thanksgiving Day and Christmas Day. The photo shown was taken as part of a longstanding family tradition. You'd have to be family to understand.

I did not ever eliminate dairy.


----------



## vinny

jswordy said:


> There are two holiday exceptions: Thanksgiving Day and Christmas Day. The photo shown was taken as part of a longstanding family tradition. You'd have to be family to understand.
> 
> I did not ever eliminate dairy.


I believe that rules are made to be broken.. 

There is also an exception to every rule. If one does not like to simply cross the line, you just need to look hard enough to find it.


----------



## geek




----------



## jswordy

vinny said:


> I believe that rules are made to be broken..
> 
> There is also an exception to every rule. If one does not like to simply cross the line, you just need to look hard enough to find it.


And then you pay the price, as my belt told me this morning.


----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> View attachment 95765
> View attachment 95766
> View attachment 95767



Are you at Ponderosa Steakhouse again? SOOOO ENVIOUS!


----------



## ibglowin

jswordy said:


> Are you at Ponderosa Steakhouse again? SOOOO ENVIOUS!


Looks like Bonanza to me!


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> Looks like Bonanza to me!


Oh, I beg your pardon @ibglowin. You are correct, it is rather upscale.


----------



## jswordy

*WE'RE ALL GONNA DIE!!!* (someday)


----------



## geek

jswordy said:


> Are you at Ponderosa Steakhouse again? SOOOO ENVIOUS!



Longhorn in the Bronx, NY.


----------



## geek




----------



## geek




----------



## cmason1957

geek said:


> View attachment 95794


Mojito? But pink?


----------



## geek

cmason1957 said:


> Mojito? But pink?


They said it is margarita....lol


----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> They said it is margarita....lol



Ah well, drink three and you won't care what it is!


----------



## Sage

Today, late afternoon!


----------



## vinny

This is pretty cool. 11 months and I finally have enough homemade wine to set up the wine rack! I bought it 10? Months ago. 


Not quite full. But it gives a fella some life goals...


----------



## vinny

This has made a huge difference to my storage and function, along with my vacuum pump. I used to store my empties under my desk, now I can store full, empty, whatever!

I've been bottling and transferring in my room since I got the pump, which makes for way less carrying. Just using the laundry for cleaning, now. The pump has really been one of those 'how did I get by without this' purchases.

I made a dolly on 6 wheels and I made sides as a backup plan. I sealed the corners and may put a liner on it one day, but for now I am not likely to ruin my floor with a wine incident.

I was also so pleased with the breathable bung that was gifted to me that I was willing to shell out the cost for more! The only way I can fit them in the space under the desk. No room for airlocks.


----------



## winemaker81

vinny said:


> This is pretty cool. 11 months and I finally have enough homemade wine to set up the wine rack!


Looks great!

Do you have it secured to the wall? If not, I strongly urge you to purchase or manufacture a bracket that you can screw into a stud. Tall racks can tip over, and that is a tragedy!


----------



## vinny

winemaker81 said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Do you have it secured to the wall? If not, I strongly urge you to purchase or manufacture a bracket that you can screw into a stud. Tall racks can tip over, and that is a tragedy!


I appreciate the warning, but I do have it screwed. Tragedy is an understatement!


----------



## David Violante

I like your setup - what are the blue grooves for on your desk?


----------



## vinny

David Violante said:


> I like your setup - what are the blue grooves for on your desk?


T track. My room was set up for reloading (there's only so many reasons for a grown man to have his own room) before I started making wine. It's for my presses and other equipment. Bolts slide in the track and I can mount anything anywhere along the track.

I bet if I were to start again there would be a sink in the design. I chose the den over the spare room because of the flooring. Knowing what I know now, I would choose more space and rip out the carpet.


----------



## geek

Came down to DR for the weekend.


----------



## geek




----------



## bstnh1

geek said:


> Came down to DR for the weekend.
> 
> View attachment 95922


Gee, what a surprise!


----------



## bstnh1

New rescue pup - 4 1/2 mos. Been a year with no dog and the house was like a morgue. This guy has sure changed things!


----------



## cmason1957

My wife keeps saying our current dog is the last one we will have. I don't believe her. Who started looking about a year after the last one passed away? Wasn't me.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

May not be the smartest balk eagle around here. Landed on the sand bar with an inch of water.
But the waves will come and get him wet and fluttered his wings to stay dry( every 15 seconds).
Stayed around for about 4-5 minutes and then flew off.


----------



## ibglowin

We have a lot of wildlife in our neck of the woods and the Mule deer seem to know they are safe from being hunted in town. Had been seeing reports of a large buck with a hammock stuck on its antlers. Sure enough a few days later pics started pouring in. At first people were thinking it would be fine since he could eat still and antlers fall off in the Spring but as more and more sightings and pics poured in people just felt more sad for him so the NM Fish & Game were called in to see about helping him out. They were able to sedate him and remove the hammock safely. He seemed no worse for the wear afterwards. Maybe a little hung over still.........


----------



## Darrell Hawley

What winter storms? Everyone has bad storms except Green Bay.
They are still out fishing walleyes over here, and no snow on the ground.


----------



## geek




----------



## vinny

geek said:


> View attachment 95943


Don't you ever get homesick?


----------



## ceeaton

vinny said:


> Don't you ever get homesick?


I'm not sure where his home is, by definition I thought it was the place you spent the most time at, lol.


----------



## geek




----------



## Darrell Hawley

geek said:


> View attachment 95943


83 and 18mph winds. Refill your drink when half full, it will stay cold and the wind will not tip it over.(and don't leave until it's empty).


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

And now as Paul Harvey used to say "the rest of the story"............ LOL






geek said:


> View attachment 95943


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> And now as Paul Harvey used to say "the rest of the story"............ LOL
> 
> View attachment 95973



Yeah, humidity is very high being an island. But through the “winter” months it is very nice


----------



## geek

Black Golden Doodle in the DR.


----------



## geek

Yep, forgot the glass of wine.


----------



## jswordy

Saturday's farm project. Talk about deluxe. It will eventually have a roof. Got a doe on Sunday morning and one Sunday evening, so it works. Still waiting on the HVAC unit, though.  Rick got tired of hunting from a ground blind, lol.


----------



## ibglowin

A rare foggy night on the Santa fe Plaza.


----------



## ibglowin

Sunrise.


----------



## vinny

FUN!




At -40 C and F meet. Doesn't matter what scale you prefer the temperature is the same. It is officially damn cold! 

You can bet I'll have time to post tomorrow!


----------



## winemaker81

vinny said:


> At -40 C and F meet. Doesn't matter what scale you prefer the temperature is the same. It is officially damn cold!


I have experienced -40 F/C. I don't recommend it!


----------



## vinny

winemaker81 said:


> I have experienced -40 F/C. I don't recommend it!


A brief visit of -40 is good. Everything else is t shirt weather.


----------



## geek

Going back to CT.
The VIP Sala Caribe at SDQ is highly recommended  with good snack and hot meals.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

jswordy said:


> Saturday's farm project. Talk about deluxe. It will eventually have a roof. Got a doe on Sunday morning and one Sunday evening, so it works. Still waiting on the HVAC unit, though.  Rick got tired of hunting from a ground blind, lol.
> 
> View attachment 96013


Very nice, but not sure if there is enough room for your wine frig.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

vinny said:


> FUN!
> 
> View attachment 96037
> 
> 
> At -40 C and F meet. Doesn't matter what scale you prefer the temperature is the same. It is officially damn cold!
> 
> You can bet I'll have time to post tomorrow!


I think you and Geek should meet somewhere between the DR and Central Alberta where its sunny and a 70 degree day.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> A rare foggy night on the Santa fe Plaza.
> 
> View attachment 96026
> 
> 
> View attachment 96027
> 
> 
> View attachment 96028
> 
> 
> View attachment 96029
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 96030



Love the Plaza. Fun place.


----------



## Sage

Perfect timing! Done decorating the big tree!


----------



## Sage

Orange poppy seed pound cake! Morning coffee treat!


----------



## Jovimaple

vinny said:


> A brief visit of -40 is good. Everything else is t shirt weather.


James Fell, author of "On This Day in History, Sh!t Went Down," posted on his Facebook page about when a killing fog sat on London for a week in the 1950s. He said it had been unusually cold and then says "(laughs in Canadian)."


----------



## sour_grapes

Jovimaple said:


> James Fell, author of "On This Day in History, Sh!t Went Down," posted on his Facebook page about when a killing fog sat on London for a week in the 1950s. He said it had been unusually cold and then says "(laughs in Canadian)."


Tangentially, I had never heard of the "killing fog" incident. About 12,000 people lost their lives to this incident! Smog kills thousands in England


----------



## jswordy

My Canadian nephew's birthday present.  No. Nope! OH HELL NO!


----------



## vinny

Sometimes living in Alberta is like living with an abusive mother in law that suffers from violent mood swings. One day she is frigid, cold, and biting. The next morning everything is all warm and fuzzy.

You look at her and she's stares back at you.

'What?'

But you remember what she said! 


-50 with wind chill and literally the next day, -1. A 49 degree temperature swing overnight.

That's our 'Berta!


----------



## geek

vinny said:


> Sometimes living in Alberta is like living with an abusive mother in law that suffers from violent mood swings. One day she is frigid, cold, and biting. The next morning everything is all warm and fuzzy.
> 
> You look at her and she's stares back at you.
> 
> 'What?'
> 
> But you remember what she said!
> 
> 
> -50 with wind chill and literally the next day, -1. A 49 degree temperature swing overnight.
> 
> That's our 'Berta!
> View attachment 96185



Celcius, right?


----------



## geek

My son bought these Tesla shot glasses for me


----------



## vinny

geek said:


> Celcius, right?


Yup. It's -58 F to 30 F. 

Now that's a mood swing.


----------



## winemaker81

vinny said:


> Yup. It's -58 F to 30 F.
> 
> Now that's a mood swing.


Fahrenheit is 88 degree difference, sounds uglier that Celsius. One heckuva difference, either way!


----------



## vinny

jswordy said:


> My Canadian nephew's birthday present.  No. Nope! OH HELL NO!
> 
> View attachment 96130


Where's the gift?


----------



## ibglowin

Another boring Winter sunrise.......


----------



## Neb Farmer

ibglowin said:


> Another boring Winter sunrise.......
> 
> View attachment 96200


Why do we need to go to Mars when we have this right here at home?


----------



## jswordy

My retirement party with the staff. From here on out, every business day is my last one. Today was my last Friday. After this coming Thursday, I won't be back in this office again!


----------



## ibglowin

Congrats Jim!



jswordy said:


> My retirement party with the staff. From here on out, every business day is my last one. Today was my last Friday. After this coming Thursday, I won't be back in this office again!
> 
> View attachment 96206
> 
> 
> View attachment 96207


----------



## sour_grapes

jswordy said:


> My retirement party with the staff. From here on out, every business day is my last one. Today was my last Friday. After this coming Thursday, I won't be back in this office again!
> 
> View attachment 96206
> 
> 
> View attachment 96207



Woot, congrats!


----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


> My retirement party with the staff. From here on out, every business day is my last one. Today was my last Friday. After this coming Thursday, I won't be back in this office again!
> 
> View attachment 96206
> 
> 
> View attachment 96207



Nice! Congrats!


----------



## geek

Congrats.!


----------



## Arne

Congrats, Jim. Now all you have to do is find something to keep you busy. LOL. Arne.


----------



## ibglowin

Jemez Pueblo, NM.


----------



## Kraffty

Jim, I know you’ve been looking forward to this for a while. Enjoy it and use the chance to do and try things you’ve wanted to!


----------



## jswordy

Kraffty said:


> Jim, I know you’ve been looking forward to this for a while. Enjoy it and use the chance to do and try things you’ve wanted to!



Thanks to everyone. I actually have 6 weeks of full retirement, after which I will go back to work part time for another area of the college, paid through a $20 million grant. So, by working part-time, flex and mainly from home, with my pension I will gross more than I would have if I had stayed working full-time and coming in every day, and because there will be fewer deductions, my take-home pay will nearly double. The calculator doesn't lie. It was a no-brainer to agree to do this for another couple years until I get in range for the legislatively delayed onset of Social Security eligibility.

We will begin in 2023 to look for a travel trailer and new pickup, since I can do my P-T work from anywhere in the country with an internet connection. I am finally through the mountain of paperwork it took to make this huge change. After a lifetime that has been all about prioritizing work, I'm now trying to be conscious about designing a life I want to live. That all starts on Friday. Looking forward to it.


----------



## vinny

jswordy said:


> Thanks to everyone. I actually have 6 weeks of full retirement, after which I will go back to work part time for another area of the college, paid through a $20 million grant. So, by working part-time, flex and mainly from home, with my pension I will gross more than I would have if I had stayed working full-time and coming in every day, and because there will be fewer deductions, my take-home pay will nearly double. The calculator doesn't lie. It was a no-brainer to agree to do this for another couple years until I get in range for the legislatively delayed onset of Social Security eligibility.
> 
> We will begin in 2023 to look for a travel trailer and new pickup, since I can do my P-T work from anywhere in the country with an internet connection. I am finally through the mountain of paperwork it took to make this huge change. After a lifetime that has been all about prioritizing work, I'm now trying to be conscious about designing a life I want to live. That all starts on Friday. Looking forward to it.


Congratulations, you are in for some big changes. 

It shocks me that it is hard for some. I have so many interests that without working one more day before I die, I would never run out of things to entertain myself. My neighbor is a retired teacher. He also has 160 acres, and he gets firewood. EVERY DAY, he gets firewood. A snow fall is a blessing that offers some variety to his day. 

Don't get me wrong. He is my friend and I respect him, but he has spent so much of his life collecting for retirement, that he can't make the switch. He won't spend a dime if he doesn't need to and can't experience new and exciting things because of it. 

There comes a time in life where you have to stop saving, and start spending (responsibly! ). Just like wine making, you can only get bored in life if you stop looking for new ways or new information..

Now should be a time where you have as much enthusiasm as a teenager, just with the means to afford all your whims. I hope you jump in the deep end and take it for all that it is!


----------



## ibglowin

Little, Big Kitty.........


----------



## jswordy

vinny said:


> Congratulations, you are in for some big changes.
> 
> It shocks me that it is hard for some. I have so many interests that without working one more day before I die, I would never run out of things to entertain myself. My neighbor is a retired teacher. He also has 160 acres, and he gets firewood. EVERY DAY, he gets firewood. A snow fall is a blessing that offers some variety to his day.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. He is my friend and I respect him, but he has spent so much of his life collecting for retirement, that he can't make the switch. He won't spend a dime if he doesn't need to and can't experience new and exciting things because of it.
> 
> There comes a time in life where you have to stop saving, and start spending (responsibly! ). Just like wine making, you can only get bored in life if you stop looking for new ways or new information..
> 
> Now should be a time where you have as much enthusiasm as a teenager, just with the means to afford all your whims. I hope you jump in the deep end and take it for all that it is!



Precisely because of our work, saving and investing habits, money should be no object regardless of what the market does. I can't collect 100% of Social Security for another 2 years and 8 months due to legislation delaying my federal full retirement date and I'd rather not get it until age 70 if I can do that. So, I am all in for the next couple years of remunerative, easy, flexible P-T work that can be done from anywhere on the globe. It has a side benefit of keeping my brain engaged. After a couple years go by, there'll be more and more money coming in from Required Minimum Deposits and we'll have the opposite problem, of how to shelter that from increasing taxes. That's an OK problem to have, and it's in there where I will end the P-T job to help hold down our annual income.

We got here financially because it doesn't take much to make us content. Your neighbor may be the same, and there is actually an age-acquired degree of comfort from being a creature of habit. The new trailer rig will give us freedom to travel, and once I retire from the farm in a year or two, we'll have lots more time for longer trips.

Time. That's the thing I've valued most, more than money, since I never have had it in adequate amounts, as I have always worked a main job and at least one side gig, sometimes two. Even working part-time, I look forward to the time and to being free from the daily office grind to spend it. Spending a glorious pandemic year working at home showed me how it will go. There is a backlog of stuff I want to or have to get done, starting Friday. I'll never run out of stuff to do.

Mostly, right now I look forward to not rolling out of bed at 5 a.m. on Friday morning.

I told my wife that after Thursday, she'll have me around 24/7. She says she wants a special room where she can hide. Preferrably soundproofed.


----------



## winemaker81

jswordy said:


> I told my wife that after Thursday, she'll have me around 24/7. She says she wants a special room where she can hide


You could give your wife a retirement gift:



https://www.amazon.com/VIPERTEK-VTS-989-Billion-Rechargeable-Flashlight/dp/B01FHDZGGM/ref=mp_s_a_1_3



Note that after a while (and many uses) you may develop permanent body twitches ....

BTW, congrats!


----------



## sour_grapes

jswordy said:


> I told my wife that after Thursday, she'll have me around 24/7. She says she wants a special room where she can hide. Preferrably soundproofed.





winemaker81 said:


> You could give your wife a retirement gift:



Or, more seriously, you could give her this: A Couple's Guide to Happy Retirement and Aging: 15 Keys to Long-Lasting Vitality and Connection: Yogev, Sara: 9781945547713: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## jswordy

sour_grapes said:


> Or, more seriously, you could give her this: A Couple's Guide to Happy Retirement and Aging: 15 Keys to Long-Lasting Vitality and Connection: Yogev, Sara: 9781945547713: Amazon.com: Books



Not needed, thanks. Plenty happy! That's how ya get to #39.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Kraffty

Sounds like we've got some similar plans running Jim. I basically retired years ago I just made it official to the last couple of valuable clients that I'm done at the end of this year. I haven't taken a paycheck in 7 years, it's all been issued to Lori to build up her SS yearly average. We're in the process of trying to sell Jawco Graphics but she plans to carry on with our second company. It's become more lucrative than the printing company and it can be run from anywhere. We're looking for a class C motorhome - got to tow the Jeep of course - and only have a few house payments left until we're completely debt free. Hoping for 10 years of trips exploring the U.S. from coast to coast. Maybe we'll meet up at some national park in the future. Again, congratulations on the gentle slide into your full retirement.


----------



## jswordy

Kraffty said:


> Sounds like we've got some similar plans running Jim. I basically retired years ago I just made it official to the last couple of valuable clients that I'm done at the end of this year. I haven't taken a paycheck in 7 years, it's all been issued to Lori to build up her SS yearly average. We're in the process of trying to sell Jawco Graphics but she plans to carry on with our second company. It's become more lucrative than the printing company and it can be run from anywhere. We're looking for a class C motorhome - got to tow the Jeep of course - and only have a few house payments left until we're completely debt free. Hoping for 10 years of trips exploring the U.S. from coast to coast. Maybe we'll meet up at some national park in the future. Again, congratulations on the gentle slide into your full retirement.



Thanks, Mike. And yup, we're on somewhat the same track. I want a truck and trailer. Drop the trailer, cruise around in the truck. I have friends (real-life and FB) coast to coast, and want to get out and see the country again like when we were kids and Mom and Dad took us to all 48 states over years of 2-week vacations. Only this time, I want to be gone a month or more at a time, once I am free of farm animals. It'd be great to roam for 10 years. I'd be happy to even get 5. I also want to take the Empire Builder train, a bucket list thing.

Good for you on getting debt-free. We have been so for 22 years. I always had to be "taking what they're giving cuz I'm working for a living," but always had at least one and usually two side businesses going. All that got dumped into investments and the farm has been a good tax shelter. We're doing OK.

It'd be great to meet up somewhere. I know!!! We should both park and set up in front of the House of @ibglowin and refuse to leave until he opens up that wine cellar to us!  That'd be pretty cool for me – "Hey Mike!" and two heads turn.  

It looks to me like things ought to be in the crapper sufficiently in 2023 for a serious look at dealing on a trailer, and maybe a truck. We'll see. I have had a hard time wrapping my head around $75K-100K for that combo.

Enjoy the open road!


----------



## vinny

If you can overlook the 90 degree temperature difference, winter really isn't much different than desert living.  

Windy and cold again



This doesn't do it justice. Snow blowing over the roads is VERY mesmerising. Beautiful day.


----------



## vinny

Are we doing ugly tree awards this year?


----------



## BigDaveK

vinny said:


> Are we doing ugly tree awards this year?
> 
> 
> View attachment 96275
> View attachment 96274


Years ago I did a _very_ old fashioned tree using candles. Yes, I was nervous but it was the most beautiful tree I ever had. I don't know if anyone still makes the candles and holders.

Now my trees are simple/ugly because....cats. They see a shiny sparkly playground. And my holiday sounds include plastic ornaments rolling on the floor nonstop.


----------



## Kraffty

I'm hearing Charlie Brown music in my head right now....


----------



## jswordy

Standing rib roast on sale for $5.79/lb. so I bought two and opened up the butcher shop to fabricate some ribeyes! Mmmm!!!


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Ohio Bob

Roast chicken for dinner tonight?? Lol.


----------



## Boatboy24

That chicken deserves a pair of cement shoes. Oh, wait...


----------



## jswordy

Selfie after breakfast with the director of The University of Alabama in Huntsville's Propulsion Research Center (think NASA and DOD), left, and a husband-wife alumni couple, all of whom I have covered in news releases while working for the university. The alumni husband recently returned to UAH from postdoctoral research work in California, and is now a newly-minted professor. 

These thank-you breakfasts and lunches with alumni and researchers the past 2 weeks have been really special, but the pic also shows my expanding waist after all these meals the past couple weeks, lol. I was stuffed, and I've literally had to let my belt out. Time to get back on the hardcore diet soon.

There are *TWO DAYS* left on my countdown calendar now. Thursday is my last day, and a special bottle of wine awaits for that night! They have the job description they made me write up posted as a wanted ad now, lol...


----------



## jswordy

FB just coughed this one up. Nine darker hair years go... SMH!


----------



## ceeaton

jswordy said:


> ... Nine darker hair years go... SMH!


Don't complain, most don't have much hair at our ages! You look like you weren't enjoying as many breakfasts either!

Two days left...I'm sure your excited, I'm also sure a part of you doesn't want to leave that particular job. Good luck with the next chapter!


----------



## jswordy

ceeaton said:


> Don't complain, most don't have much hair at our ages! You look like you weren't enjoying as many breakfasts either!
> 
> Two days left...I'm sure your excited, I'm also sure a part of you doesn't want to leave that particular job. Good luck with the next chapter!



It's the camera angle on the breakfasts thing. I am actually ~ 20 pounds heavier in that pic from 9 years ago. I was jogging every morning back then, though. Recently, I have gained back 9-10 pounds from all these breakfasts and lunches. Those are all over now, though, so the diet will resume and I won't be sitting around behind a computer 9 hours a day anymore.

You are correct that this is quite a change coming. I have worked since I was legally able to do so in my home state, at age 16. That's probably why I said yes when they offered to remotely bring me back P-T in Feb. or March. AND the money! 

Now just starting to look for an appropriate 28- to 30-foot travel trailer... Gonna be picky, as we expect to spend considerable time living in it. But starting Friday, I'm going to work on getting my 1969 Fairlane finished and running,


----------



## Kraffty

Not that it was cold out last night but I had to bring these guys in for the first time for a thaw before the hummingbirds could have breakfast.
22 degrees this morning, not bad for some of you out there but cold enough to get our attention out here.


----------



## jswordy

Kraffty said:


> Not that it was cold out last night but I had to bring these guys in for the first time for a thaw before the hummingbirds could have breakfast.
> 22 degrees this morning, not bad for some of you out there but cold enough to get our attention out here.
> 
> View attachment 96374



Glad they didn't crack or break. That front is atop us now and the backside is gonna bring some cool weather!


----------



## Darrell Hawley

Speaking of snow storms - Jamaica 2018, need to go back.


----------



## Markybones




----------



## geek

I think I was 6 
Oh boy, age really changes people!!


----------



## Dennis Griffith

geek said:


> I think I was 6
> Oh boy, age really changes people!!
> 
> View attachment 96390


Ohh I like sharing childhood photos!


----------



## ibglowin

You still have hummers this time of year? Ours head further south by late September early October. We are a little higher in EL than you.



Kraffty said:


> Not that it was cold out last night but I had to bring these guys in for the first time for a thaw before the hummingbirds could have breakfast.
> 22 degrees this morning, not bad for some of you out there but cold enough to get our attention out here.
> 
> View attachment 96374


----------



## jswordy

Today, my coworkers named a lending library I contributed to after me on my last day at work. What a nice gesture.


----------



## vinny

ibglowin said:


> You still have hummers this time of year? Ours head further south by late September early October. We are a little higher in EL than you.


Such interesting birds. 

We get them this far north. I think the most we have had was 8-10 and that was a constant Star Wars battle at the feeders. They leave every year on August 28. Not around, precisely. Every year.


----------



## vinny

Dennis Griffith said:


> Ohh I like sharing childhood photos!
> 
> View attachment 96393


You've hardly changed!


----------



## ibglowin

Pretty sure that is John Daly as a toddler!



Dennis Griffith said:


> Ohh I like sharing childhood photos!
> 
> View attachment 96393


----------



## bstnh1

jswordy said:


> It's the camera angle on the breakfasts thing. I am actually ~ 20 pounds heavier in that pic from 9 years ago. I was jogging every morning back then, though. Recently, I have gained back 9-10 pounds from all these breakfasts and lunches. Those are all over now, though, so the diet will resume and I won't be sitting around behind a computer 9 hours a day anymore.
> 
> You are correct that this is quite a change coming. I have worked since I was legally able to do so in my home state, at age 16. That's probably why I said yes when they offered to remotely bring me back P-T in Feb. or March. AND the money!
> 
> Now just starting to look for an appropriate 28- to 30-foot travel trailer... Gonna be picky, as we expect to spend considerable time living in it. But starting Friday, I'm going to work on getting my 1969 Fairlane finished and running,
> 
> View attachment 96372
> 
> 
> View attachment 96373


Interesting motor mounts!


----------



## jswordy

bstnh1 said:


> Interesting motor mounts!



 Old mechanic's trick to hold the headers up in tight shock tower situations. That 429 fills up the bay.


----------



## geek




----------



## geek




----------



## Dennis Griffith

ibglowin said:


> Pretty sure that is John Daly as a toddler!


I guess we both had blond hair as kids. I don't play golf unless I get to drive the cart and drink beer.


----------



## ibglowin

Dennis Griffith said:


> I guess we both had blond hair as kids. I don't play golf unless I get to drive the cart and drink beer.


Same as John Daly only add cigarettes as well!


----------



## geek




----------



## geek




----------



## geek




----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> View attachment 96508
> View attachment 96509



Nice. Had the same, Every Sunday for me.


----------



## jswordy

Couple of crappy shots but I had to grab something quickly. It's not very often you see a leucistic house finch!


----------



## vinny

jswordy said:


> Couple of crappy shots but I had to grab something quickly. It's not very often you see a leucistic house finch!
> 
> View attachment 96534
> 
> 
> View attachment 96533


Isn't it funny. We have a few feeders and on occasion something rare shows up and it's the biggest event of the day. We had an Oriale stop in for a few days a couple years ago.

And 3 Great Greys were on the property for a few years. They would hoot back and forth to each other in the evenings. One would perch himself at the big tree at the beginning of the driveway. It's something special when they share their presence so rarely.


----------



## vinny

BTW, I used to be cool. I swear!


----------



## sour_grapes

vinny said:


> BTW, I used to be cool. I swear!



Then this post is for you!



jswordy said:


> View attachment 95780


----------



## vinny

geek said:


> View attachment 96489


Your car uses more energy than my house and business combined for a month.


----------



## jswordy

vinny said:


> BTW, I used to be cool. I swear!



We've been bird-watching for 39 years. We buy black oil sunflower seed 300 pounds at a time. It comes with being aware of nature and of the reality-based world we actually live in. I also found today the carcass of a raccoon, in between two round bales of hay I moved. He apparently either got too curious and got stuck there, or got sick. His skull was nicely exposed, so I added it to my collection. I also keep game cameras out for wildlife on the place, just to see whose around. Now that it is cooler, I love to listen for barred owls around the place. And the sighting of a deer is always fun. I was sitting out on the porch of my farm shop last week at 5:30 a.m. in the semi-dark, and here comes three does, walking right past me not 15 yards away. I looked around them but not at them, and they just casually took their time moving through and browsing a bit. That kind of stuff is way cooler to me than staring at a 4-inch screen all day. I think if there was more of it the planet would be in better shape.


----------



## geek

vinny said:


> Your car uses more energy than my house and business combined for a month.



How so.


----------



## vinny

geek said:


> How so.


The 386 KWH to charge the batteries is more than I use for my business, 2400 sq ft shop, and 2300 sq ft house, both combined!

I am a very conservative user. I used to be around 4 KWH a day for the house, but that's gone up a little with some luxuries. It's an interesting comparison.


----------



## geek

vinny said:


> The 386 KWH to charge the batteries is more than I use for my business, 2400 sq ft shop, and 2300 sq ft house, both combined!
> 
> I am a very conservative user. I used to be around 4 KWH a day for the house, but that's gone up a little with some luxuries. It's an interesting comparison.



Yes, consumption will depend on how much you drive for sure.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

jswordy said:


> Couple of crappy shots but I had to grab something quickly. It's not very often you see a leucistic house finch!
> 
> View attachment 96534
> 
> 
> View attachment 96533


I guess he couldn't decide what color he wanted for the winter.


----------



## jswordy

Just opened one camera today. 12/12/22, 3:43 a.m. behind my smaller farm shop in the side yard. If it had been daylight I could see him across the driveway from my kitchen window. I had begun to think they'd hunted out all but the spikes. He made a little scrape right next to where I mounted my trail cam. I'm retired, got nothing else to do – might as well go out and dump the other cam, too!


----------



## jswordy

Dennis Griffith said:


> I guess he couldn't decide what color he wanted for the winter.



He'll be white all the time but he's not an albino. This is a house finch because his legs are yellow. If they were black he'd be a goldfinch. Finches are the only animals that don't shun white versions, Others do because the color calls attention to them. Fun!


----------



## Dennis Griffith

jswordy said:


> He'll be white all the time but he's not an albino. This is a house finch because his legs are yellow. If they were black he'd be a goldfinch. Finches are the only animals that don't shun white versions, Others do because the color calls attention to them. Fun!


It could also be that a genetic abnormality caused the variation, and they wouldn't make good breeding partners. Strange how animals could sense such a thing..


----------



## jswordy

Dennis Griffith said:


> It could also be that a genetic abnormality caused the variation, and they wouldn't make good breeding partners. Strange how animals could sense such a thing..



It is genetic in nature. Mainly animals shun white versions because they draw the eye of predators, from what I've read. That is not a good trait to have and I dunno how many of them even survive to breed. So happy I saw this one!


----------



## jswordy

The other cam... no buck on this one, tho...


Coons making a dash for it...


----------



## ceeaton

jswordy said:


> Coons making a dash for it...
> 
> View attachment 96582


They look like anteaters, lol. (Just really fast ones)


----------



## Boatboy24

For anyone that missed it, Salt Bae won the World Cup on Sunday.


----------



## ibglowin

Is this The Good Place? or The Bad Place? LOL


----------



## Dennis Griffith

ibglowin said:


> Is this The Good Place? or The Bad Place? LOL
> 
> View attachment 96654


Depends on which iron you pick..


----------



## Boatboy24

Dennis Griffith said:


> Depends on which iron you pick..



I don't care about the club. I'll be using a velcro covered ball though.


----------



## jswordy

Went from 48 degrees at 8 p.m. to zero this morning. It read zero when I went to get the camera. That's cold for down heah.


----------



## cmason1957

You don't have the wind down there (or didn't at that moment) we have up here in the STL Area. I don't have a fancy weather station like that, so have to rely on my phone. It says -4 Feels like -28 Wind Speed WNW 22 MPH. Either way, it's dang cold for MO and TN right now. We aren't used to this nonsense.


----------



## ibglowin

Boatboy24 said:


> I don't care about the club. I'll be using a velcro covered ball though.


This is the 19th Hole at Payne's Valley GC in Lake of the Ozarks. Your supposed to play for fun after your round and see who pays for drinks in the bar. Design by Tiger Woods. Cost to play $350. Here is a shot from the tee box. 140 yard, par 3.


----------



## geek




----------



## Darrell Hawley

geek said:


> View attachment 96667


Kind of --- Hands up, don't shoot, BUT you took the picture anyway.


----------



## vinny

Today was a good day. We gave the guys xmas bonuses, some gifts, and had a pizza lunch.

They were kind enough to give us some gifts, too.

For the house. 8 glasses and a decanter. 


I'm a little shocked. I guess my guys don't think I'm as welcoming as I thought.


----------



## jswordy

cmason1957 said:


> You don't have the wind down there (or didn't at that moment) we have up here in the STL Area. I don't have a fancy weather station like that, so have to rely on my phone. It says -4 Feels like -28 Wind Speed WNW 22 MPH. Either way, it's dang cold for MO and TN right now. We aren't used to this nonsense.



The wind passed through 9 p.m. to 1 a.m. last night. Winds today were 5-14 mph. It has been plenty cold for the south – colder than it has been in my area for 27 years. I can't ever recall such a rapid drop in temps, though. We dropped from 48 to 0 in 5 hours.


----------



## Boatboy24

vinny said:


> Today was a good day. We gave the guys xmas bonuses, some gifts, and had a pizza lunch.
> 
> They were kind enough to give us some gifts, too.
> 
> For the house. 8 glasses and a decanter.
> View attachment 96689
> 
> I'm a little shocked. I guess my guys don't think I'm as welcoming as I thought.
> 
> View attachment 96690



Cool glasses.


----------



## ceeaton

jswordy said:


> The wind passed through 9 p.m. to 1 a.m. last night. Winds today were 5-14 mph. It has been plenty cold for the south – colder than it has been in my area for 27 years. I can't ever recall such a rapid drop in temps, though. We dropped from 48 to 0 in 5 hours.


Fortunately the main brunt of this is either up towards Buffalo or West of us. Dropped from 33 in Mechanicsburg to 24 by the time I got home from work (normally takes 35 minutes and it's South of work). Currently 5 with a wicked wind (22 mph sustained, gusts to 40). I just got out the "contract" I signed to not be the dog owner in this house. Last time I took her out at 5 pm for a widdle, I almost froze my widdle off. 

My Son in Alaska is laughing at us, it was -55*F the other day there. Looks like it warmed up to -10*F at the moment... I think all the cold air moved down into Canada and the Northcentral part of the U.S.


----------



## vinny

Boatboy24 said:


> Cool glasses.


I thought so too. His wife is a good shopper.


----------



## Boatboy24

I had no idea...


----------



## balatonwine

Wishing you and yours a happy Holiday Season and prosperous New Year!

Wir wünschen Dir und Deinen Lieben eine gute Weihnachtszeit und ein erfolgreiches Neues Jahr!

Neked és Szeretteidnek Boldog Ünnepeket és eredményes Új Évet kívánunk!


----------



## geek




----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> View attachment 96716



Merry Christmas, Varis!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## geek

Wishing all of you a very Merry Christmas  

May the spirit of the holiday bring joy, health and lots of wine to y’all.


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 96726



Too bad Erwin didn't position himself to see Santa reflected in the pond!


----------



## Sage




----------



## BigDaveK

balatonwine said:


> Wishing you and yours a happy Holiday Season and prosperous New Year!
> 
> Wir wünschen Dir und Deinen Lieben eine gute Weihnachtszeit und ein erfolgreiches Neues Jahr!
> 
> Neked és Szeretteidnek Boldog Ünnepeket és eredményes Új Évet kívánunk!
> 
> View attachment 96715


Boldog Karácsonyt!


----------



## bstnh1

balatonwine said:


> Wishing you and yours a happy Holiday Season and prosperous New Year!
> 
> Wir wünschen Dir und Deinen Lieben eine gute Weihnachtszeit und ein erfolgreiches Neues Jahr!
> 
> Neked és Szeretteidnek Boldog Ünnepeket és eredményes Új Évet kívánunk!
> 
> View attachment 96715


wesołych świąt


----------



## bstnh1




----------



## winemaker81

Mrs. WM81 loves nutcrackers ... this is what fits on the mantle.


----------



## P Waddah by Jimbo

Get off of the winemakingtalk page...


----------



## geek




----------



## geek

One of my presents yesterday really made me cry. To remember my boy Coco who passed December last year.


----------



## vinny

-10 and raining. Nothing even slightly optimistic to say about that


----------



## BigDaveK

vinny said:


> -10 and raining. Nothing even slightly optimistic to say about that
> 
> View attachment 96792


Well, at least it's not, um, uh, nevermind. I got nothing...


----------



## ibglowin

Playing with the new toys. Golf course and range is closed for the Winter. Got an outdoor practice net and turf along with a Rapsodo MLM (Mobile Launch Monitor) which is basically a pocket Doppler radar unit that you attach your iPhone to and it will record your shot and tell you every thing you could ever want to know about it including a shot tracer if your at the range (no net). Pretty amazing unit for the $$$ 

View attachment Rapsodo_MLM_Michael_Randow_07120352.mov


----------



## ratflinger

ibglowin said:


> Playing with the new toys. *Golf course and range is closed for the Winter.* Got an outdoor practice net and turf along with a Rapsodo MLM (Mobile Launch Monitor) which is basically a pocket Doppler radar unit that you attach your iPhone to and it will record your shot and tell you every thing you could ever want to know about it including a shot tracer if your at the range (no net). Pretty amazing unit for the $$$


Closed!!! They can't pipe the waste heat from the labs under the course?


----------



## vinny

BigDaveK said:


> Well, at least it's not, um, uh, nevermind. I got nothing...


I appreciate the effort.  

Luckily it wasn't much more than than the coating on the truck. We were at a friends for dinner, and it was back roads all the way. The highway looked pretty slick, glad I was only crossing it.


----------



## vinny

I can't even apologise for picture quality.. This is not my thing. I'm almost impressed with the last one. 

Nice end to the evening.


----------



## geek




----------



## balatonwine

bstnh1 said:


> wesołych świąt



Side note: I have been to Kraków. A really, really lovely city. Lovely things to see there, and lovely people. I would like to return some day.


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> Playing with the new toys. Golf course and range is closed for the Winter. Got an outdoor practice net and turf along with a Rapsodo MLM (Mobile Launch Monitor) which is basically a pocket Doppler radar unit that you attach your iPhone to and it will record your shot and tell you every thing you could ever want to know about it including a shot tracer if your at the range (no net). Pretty amazing unit for the $$$
> 
> View attachment 96797



Hmmm.... So you're using this thing? Does it yell "FORE!!!!" ???


----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> View attachment 96786



Ya had me at the fried pies!!! Mmmm...


----------



## Darrell Hawley

We have these winter birds around here that we take care of in Wisconsin,


We feed them beer nuts, cheddar cheese and dark stout beer, so they get kind of large.
They create a real problem when they come over to the bird feeders.



They bend over the Shepard's hooks and the bird feeder falls off.



OR it's possible it could be one of these that came thru on Christmas afternoon.


----------



## jswordy

No deer this time on the trail cams, but the blue bird liked one. Got him two different days!


----------



## Darrell Hawley

Beside the two things that always happens -- death & taxes, in Wisconsin we have a third. One week after ice freezes, fishermen will be out there knowing the 
the ICE is nice and thick, BUT it tends to float away with a little wind. And usually, they come to only rescue you, your equipment is left behind.


----------



## jswordy

Darrell Hawley said:


> Beside the two things that always happens -- death & taxes, in Wisconsin we have a third. One week after ice freezes, fishermen will be out there knowing the
> the ICE is nice and thick, BUT it tends to float away with a little wind. And usually, they come to only rescue you, your equipment is left behind.
> 
> View attachment 96879



They should charge 'em for it. Just my opinion.


----------



## Kraffty

Made our way home from So. Cal. with a planned overnight stop at Lake Havasu City. There's a stretch of about 150 miles across the high desert between Barstow CA and Needles CA with very few stops or services available. Sidewall/Tread separated during the last downhill section at about 80mph. Warning lights came on and I got to watch it count down to about 10lbs as I pulled off on the first Needles offramp that just happened to have a tire shop at the end of the ramp. The truck stayed straight the whole time, never really even pulled to the right, thank goodness for the TPI systems. 1-1/2 hours, $1,335.00 and 4 new goodyears later we were back on the road. Other than oil changes, filters, wiper blades etc it's the first money I've put into this truck since I bought it 4 years ago.


----------



## Boatboy24

Kraffty said:


> View attachment 96882
> 
> Made our way home from So. Cal. with a planned overnight stop at Lake Havasu City. There's a stretch of about 150 miles across the high desert between Barstow CA and Needles CA with very few stops or services available. Sidewall/Tread separated during the last downhill section at about 80mph. Warning lights came on and I got to watch it count down to about 10lbs as I pulled off on the first Needles offramp that just happened to have a tire shop at the end of the ramp. The truck stayed straight the whole time, never really even pulled to the right, thank goodness for the TPI systems. 1-1/2 hours, $1,335.00 and 4 new goodyears later we were back on the road. Other than oil changes, filters, wiper blades etc it's the first money I've put into this truck since I bought it 4 years ago.



Whoa! Glad you're OK, but $1,300 for tires!!!


----------



## Ohio Bob

Kraffty said:


> very few stops or services available.


 That tire shop knows the perfect place to setup shop!


----------



## ibglowin

Boatboy24 said:


> Whoa! Glad you're OK, but $1,300 for tires!!!



You ever driven through Needles? LOL


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> You ever driven through Needles? LOL



Once.


----------



## sour_grapes

I wish I understood cell-phone phototography. Same sunrise, same settings. In real life, the first one was more interesting:


----------



## winemaker81

sour_grapes said:


> I wish I understood cell-phone phtotography. Same sunrise, same settings. In real life, the first one was more interesting:


Cell phone cameras are amazingly convenient, and work equally amazingly well, but they lack the optics of a "real" camera. When I need really good pictures, I pull out our Canon EOS Digital Rebel. AFAIK, no cell phone can match the optics of even a low-end dedicated camera.

We purchased the original Canon EOS Rebel in January 1992, and it lasted 20 years before it died. We replaced it with the first digital Rebel, and although it's dated by today's standards, it takes fantastic pictures.


----------



## ibglowin

Boatboy24 said:


> Once.


Thats actually not a bad price. Here is a comparable Michelin tire (from Discount Tire) that fits what I suspect he has. 4 tires plus TT&L about the same really.


----------



## Kraffty

That actually makes me feel a bit better, thanks Mike, Happy New Year to you!


----------



## winemaker81

The days of spending $200 on a set of tires is as lost as my youth!


----------



## ibglowin

Kraffty said:


> That actually makes me feel a bit better, thanks Mike, Happy New Year to you!



Same to you guys!


----------



## geek

Most needed bath….


----------



## bstnh1

winemaker81 said:


> The days of spending $200 on a set of tires is as lost as my youth!


Yeah, I remember spending $240 for a set of 4 tires and thinking I was paying a fortune!


----------



## geek




----------



## geek




----------



## geek

Alright, last one of this year about my car, I promise…lol 

Another poll had 99% for blue 

Before, and after….


----------



## TurkeyHollow

geek said:


> View attachment 96944


C'mon... this pic is begging for a caption!


----------



## geek

TurkeyHollow said:


> C'mon... this pic is begging for a caption!



Lol  
He’s not looking behind him and what he left but he’s looking at me


----------



## vinny

Beauty day. It was foggy, so we got some winter leaves back on the trees.


----------



## jswordy

Kraffty said:


> View attachment 96882
> 
> Made our way home from So. Cal. with a planned overnight stop at Lake Havasu City. There's a stretch of about 150 miles across the high desert between Barstow CA and Needles CA with very few stops or services available. Sidewall/Tread separated during the last downhill section at about 80mph. Warning lights came on and I got to watch it count down to about 10lbs as I pulled off on the first Needles offramp that just happened to have a tire shop at the end of the ramp. The truck stayed straight the whole time, never really even pulled to the right, thank goodness for the TPI systems. 1-1/2 hours, $1,335.00 and 4 new goodyears later we were back on the road. Other than oil changes, filters, wiper blades etc it's the first money I've put into this truck since I bought it 4 years ago.



Glad it worked out for you! Man, I had a front tire go flat on my F150 (pre-wheel monitors) and I was in traffic for a while and people were rolling down their windows and pointing. I finally pulled off. Tire destroyed. I had no idea it was even flat! Smooth ride, no steering wheel pull. Shrug.


----------



## jswordy

winemaker81 said:


> The days of spending $200 on a set of tires is as lost as my youth!



Speaking of high prices, I just had to replace the battery in my car. It needed a T4, the listing said. Cost? $229 with 2 year warranty. I was like, the hell with that, lemme go to Walmart with the old one. I pulled batteries until I found one. A 121R is an inch higher, same footprint. Fit perfectly. $158 with 3 year warranty. 

Usually, I just go to around auto parts stores and ask them if they have any batteries to sell out the back. People get batteries when it is really the alternator that's shot, and then they bring them back. You can buy them half price if you find one that fits. No warranty but hey, it is STILL a brand new battery. But this time I didn't have time, we had to make a short trip that afternoon.

Another tip for cheapskates.  If you have a Rural King nearby, go there. They have some really cheap battery prices, if they have what you need.

When I was an auto mechanic, a battery with 7-year warranty was $59.95. Try to even find a warranty that long now. A 3 year warranty battery back then was typically $29.95. LOL.


----------



## geek

Not sure if this is a great price…


----------



## ibglowin

Usually $6/lb if you can find them at Kroger. 



geek said:


> Not sure if this is a great price…
> 
> View attachment 96968


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Usually $6/lb if you can find them at Kroger.



WOW, so that price is a steal..!! I didn't buy them....SMH. Will check tomorrow.


----------



## sour_grapes

vinny said:


> It was foggy,



So that was the reason for the rime?


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Usually $6/lb if you can find them at Kroger.



I think they are $3/lb at Kroger. But they come in 2-lb bags.


----------



## ibglowin

sour_grapes said:


> I think they are $3/lb at Kroger. But they come in 2-lb bags.


We pay more I guess....... Shipping!


----------



## sour_grapes

That is too bad! I guess we are closer to PEI.


----------



## jswordy

New Year's Day excitement. T-Bone the Bull arrived today!

Here he comes...



Andy says, hang a right at the gate...



And he makes the turn!



The cows are saying, "Oooo la-la!"  Ya got him until May 1, girls, so make the best of it.



Jack, left, and Andy... and the back half of an uncooperative Ruby.  They partner farming Jack's land in Franklin, TN, north of me and just south of Nashville. Andy's my nephew. We've had this deal where I overwinter their bull for a few years now. Works for both our operations.


----------



## winemaker81

This is the well cover heater I built in January 1996, and other than the bulbs (which last 5 to 7 years), it's the original.




Our well head froze the first year in the house, and our builder was kind enough to lend a small quartz heater to thaw it out. He recommended putting a 40 to 60 watt bulb inside the cover, and plug it in when the temperature drops below freezing. The heat of the incandescent bulb is sufficient to keep the temp inside the cover above freezing.

So I purchased a $1.98 USD pigtail (single bulb socket on short cord), took some stiff wire from a hay bale, and built a jig which holds the bulb up on the inside and keeps the plug out of the mud on the outside. This highly complex solution took minutes to create. The cord passes though imperfections in the cover housing and the concrete base, so it's not crushed by the cover.

When incandescent bulbs went bye-bye, I purchased a box of 'em. At current consumption I'll need to live to 200 to use them up, which I'm perfectly willing to do.


----------



## geek




----------



## jswordy

winemaker81 said:


> This is the well cover heater I built in January 1996, and other than the bulbs (which last 5 to 7 years), it's the original.
> 
> View attachment 96992





winemaker81 said:


> Our well head froze the first year in the house, and our builder was kind enough to lend a small quartz heater to thaw it out. He recommended putting a 40 to 60 watt bulb inside the cover, and plug it in when the temperature drops below freezing. The heat of the incandescent bulb is sufficient to keep the temp inside the cover above freezing.
> 
> So I purchased a $1.98 USD pigtail (single bulb socket on short cord), took some stiff wire from a hay bale, and built a jig which holds the bulb up on the inside and keeps the plug out of the mud on the outside. This highly complex solution took minutes to create. The cord passes though imperfections in the cover housing and the concrete base, so it's not crushed by the cover.
> 
> When incandescent bulbs went bye-bye, I purchased a box of 'em. At current consumption I'll need to live to 200 to use them up, which I'm perfectly willing to do.



Nice setup. We can still get incandescents at Walmart here. Shrug. I bought bunch cuz they all were gonna be gone, and yet we still can get them.

Lots of folks use the light bulb trick in spring houses here, when the spring is low-flow. I have our well surrounded by landscape blocks but it doesn't really get cold enough long enough to worry about freeze-up and my well pipe exits 3 feet in the ground. If I was counting on collecting up in a tank a little-finger sized trickle out of a small spring like some folks here do, though, I'd have it heated.


----------



## jswordy

A female friend took pix of her New Years charcuterie board. I asked her if she had a hard time with it.


----------



## jswordy

Heck, it's Jan. 1st ... might as well open up the house this afternoon!





Never mind indoor temp. Sun is shining on display unit.


----------



## TurkeyHollow

jswordy said:


> A female friend took pix of her New Years charcuterie board. I asked her if she had a hard time with it.
> 
> View attachment 96998


I guess it's wood AND meat!


----------



## TurkeyHollow

jswordy said:


> New Year's Day excitement. T-Bone the Bull arrived today!
> 
> Here he comes...
> View attachment 96982
> 
> 
> Andy says, hang a right at the gate...
> View attachment 96983
> 
> 
> And he makes the turn!
> View attachment 96984
> 
> 
> The cows are saying, "Oooo la-la!"  Ya got him until May 1, girls, so make the best of it.
> View attachment 96985
> 
> 
> Jack, left, and Andy... and the back half of an uncooperative Ruby.  They partner farming Jack's land in Franklin, TN, north of me and just south of Nashville. Andy's my nephew. We've had this deal where I overwinter their bull for a few years now. Works for both our operations.
> View attachment 96986


Man, that's a lot of animal! (not Jack or Andy... or Ruby)


----------



## jswordy

TurkeyHollow said:


> Man, that's a lot of animal! (not Jack or Andy... or Ruby)



Yep... And he WILL throw his weight around. Had to tell my hunter friend to give him a wide berth.


----------



## vinny

We were very indulgent!


Vegetable platter, shrimp cocktail, chips, sweets, and good friends as well.

I hope you all had a good night.


----------



## vinny

sour_grapes said:


> So that was the reason for the rime?


Yes sir. There was so much moisture in the air that my mirrors were icing up on my drive the day before. Luckily heated mirrors are a standard feature in the north!

Sure makes for a beautiful change of every part of the country.


----------



## sour_grapes

vinny said:


> Yes sir. There was so much moisture in the air that my mirrors were icing up on my drive the day before. Luckily heated mirrors are a standard feature in the north!
> 
> Sure makes for a beautiful change of every part of the country.



Sorry, it was a "no rhyme or reason" pun... Okay, I will go sit in the corner now...


----------



## vinny

sour_grapes said:


> Sorry, it was a "no rhyme or reason" pun... Okay, I will go sit in the corner now...


I figured I was missing the humour. I did not bring my A game today. 

We did our best.


----------



## winemaker81

Our artificial tree is getting old -- it sheds more needles every year. I figure it's got a few years left in it, as it still looks good.


----------



## jswordy

winemaker81 said:


> Our artificial tree is getting old -- it sheds more needles every year. I figure it's got a few years left in it, as it still looks good.
> 
> View attachment 97023



And here I thought avoiding that was a major reason why folks buy artificial trees in the first place. Silly me.


----------



## winemaker81

jswordy said:


> And here I thought avoiding that was a major reason why folks buy artificial trees in the first place. Silly me.


Last year we had 5% of that amount of needles, so this was a real surprise!

Cost is a factor. This tree cost less than a real tree, and we've had it 10+ years. Plus we are not adding to the mess in landfills.


----------



## jswordy

winemaker81 said:


> Last year we had 5% of that amount of needles, so this was a real surprise!
> 
> Cost is a factor. This tree cost less than a real tree, and we've had it 10+ years. Plus we are not adding to the mess in landfills.



I was just making a lil joke. The local utility shreds real trees here and then distributes it as free mulch. For what a real tree costs, I'd use artificial too, if we went in for big Christmas trees. Ours is a 3-foot tall plastic one with integral lights and ornaments that pops in and out of the box in seconds.


----------



## geek

2022 financial year perspective


----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> 2022 financial year perspective
> 
> View attachment 97027



Awesome! You beat the NASDAQ by 10 points! That is a great result. I'm down 31%. Life happens. I consider this a rare stock sale. My opinion: Buy with everything you can spare now and right on into the first half of 2023. Your 2028 self will thank you profusely. Alternately, if you trade options, now's a decent time to short stocks and make money on a falling market. I do that, too.


----------



## jswordy

Hey @geek, cheer up! You could have been this guy! 



https://www.cnn.com/2023/01/02/investing/elon-musk-wealth/index.html


----------



## geek

jswordy said:


> Hey @geek, cheer up! You could have been this guy!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2023/01/02/investing/elon-musk-wealth/index.html



I don't think Elon lost that much money, but haters REALLY want to bring him down to his knees with all garbage narrative. Just my opinion but we all know he's not welcomed in that side of the isle.


----------



## geek

jswordy said:


> Awesome! You beat the NASDAQ by 10 points! That is a great result. I'm down 31%. Life happens. I consider this a rare stock sale. My opinion: Buy with everything you can spare now and right on into the first half of 2023. Your 2028 self will thank you profusely. Alternately, if you trade options, now's a decent time to short stocks and make money on a falling market. I do that, too.



lol.......good that you're happy. I'm not.


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> 2022 financial year perspective
> 
> View attachment 97027



What was your two-year performance, i.e., performance since Jan 2021?


----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> lol.......good that you're happy. I'm not.



I noticed you didn't show the bar graph next to it. You know, the one that's from inception?  Looks like it is still up? After all, the peak on Jan. 3, 2022 was a BIG peak, and not sustainable. That's why I took a lot of money off the table then. (See the S&P 500 chart, and notice that even after the fall, we are still way higher historically.) 

All I can say is, any analyst will tell you that if you beat the market, up or down, you are doing OK. But then, I agree that a guy can find a Benjamin on the street and say, "Meh, it's only $100," or he can say, "Wow, a hundred bucks!" 

For me, this is just the second time in my 33-year investing career that there has been such a sale on stocks. I continue to buy in small lots. "Be fearful when others are greedy, and greedy when others are fearful.” - Warren Buffett


----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> I don't think Elon lost that much money, but haters REALLY want to bring him down to his knees with all garbage narrative. Just my opinion but we all know he's not welcomed in that side of the isle.



You keep wanting to make Musk's *BUSINESS* record into a *POLITICAL* thing. The sooner you divorce the two overall in your business life, the better off you'll be. Don't take my word for it, there are hundreds of books out there advising you to become a dispassionate investor, including Benjamin Graham's perennial classic "The Intelligent Investor," the modern edition of which is still required reading in business schools.


----------



## jswordy

On the other hand, while I am at it, it is an improving time to be a cautious saver. The last time you could get this rate on a one-year CD I was in high school. And the principle is totally safe and insured from loss!



I expect CD rates to climb over 5% in 2023. In fact I have money waiting on it.


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> What was your two-year performance, i.e., performance since Jan 2021?



Good question, last time I checked (can check again later) it was about -25.5% combined if I remember. My 401-k hasn taken a BIG hit :-(


----------



## geek

jswordy said:


> You keep wanting to make Musk's *BUSINESS* record into a *POLITICAL* thing. The sooner you divorce the two overall in your business life, the better off you'll be. Don't take my word for it, there are hundreds of books out there advising you to become a dispassionate investor, including Benjamin Graham's perennial classic "The Intelligent Investor," the modern edition of which is still required reading in business schools.



So I AM the ONE taking it into a POLITICAL thing.....

Ok Jim, again, you win, call it a day.


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> he's not welcomed in that side of the isle.



You mean Haiti?


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> You mean Haiti?



Yep.


----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> So I AM the ONE taking it into a POLITICAL thing.....
> 
> Ok Jim, again, you win, call it a day.



@geek, are you implying that I comment on Musk's paper stock losses because of *politics*?  My dear friend, I dislike Elon Musk because he is an ASSHOLE – not due to politics. In fact, your comment seems to imply that you actually know my politics. I highly doubt it, though I'll grant that you may have a self-formed opinion. Opinions are like Musks – everybody has one. But be careful of viewing everything through the lens of opinion.

In 2020-21, I made lots of money by dispassionately buying TSLA at lows, waiting for fool fanbois to run it up, selling, and then buying again at lows to repeat. It has been a beautiful cycle and I will miss those days. It was an awesome source of tens of thousands of dollars of profit.

Seriously, please set aside that prism you look through and just weigh business matters on the boring relative fundamentals. Over the long haul, you'll get richer. While I have no idea what your politics are, I do mean it when I say "my dear friend."


----------



## vinny

geek said:


> 2022 financial year perspective
> 
> View attachment 97027


When I was in my early 20's I knew a guy who would take a statement like this, something that was not what you would call good news, and he would reply with a statement like this...


jswordy said:


> Hey @geek, cheer up! You could have been this guy!


Knowing that the person is a fan of the man and admired his goals, and that the topic could be somewhat.... mmmmm. Goading, maybe even provoking.

He would proudly announce in a loud and happy voice while smirking and so very aware of his tact, that 'There is no wound *so deep*, that you can't pour a little salt in it!'

He affectionately regarded such statements as mischief bombs.


----------



## geek

jswordy said:


> @geek, are you implying that I comment on Musk's paper stock losses because of *politics*?  My dear friend, I dislike Elon Musk because he is an ASSHOLE – not due to politics. In fact, your comment seems to imply that you actually know my politics. I highly doubt it, though I'll grant that you may have a self-formed opinion. Opinions are like Musks – everybody has one. But be careful of viewing everything through the lens of opinion.
> 
> In 2020-21, I made lots of money by dispassionately buying TSLA at lows, waiting for fool fanbois to run it up, selling, and then buying again at lows to repeat. It has been a beautiful cycle and I will miss those days. It was an awesome source of tens of thousands of dollars of profit.
> 
> Seriously, please set aside that prism you look through and just weigh business matters on the boring relative fundamentals. Over the long haul, you'll get richer. While I have no idea what your politics are, I do mean it when I say "my dear friend."



Glad you’re doing great.
Every time I post about something related to my economy or in general, you show the Elon Musk hater card, whether you’d admit one thing or another but one puts simple math for 2+2. Your opinion is yours. Mine is that I don’t care if he’s an “ash hole” for you, he’s done tremendous things to advance this world in many things.

Retirement plans cannot be directed to specific stocks but mutual funds and I know you know that. So my pic above is related to my retirement plan, not related to people investing directly in stocks, like you probably do.

I’d leave it here.


----------



## geek




----------



## geek

Costco big sale for 9.97!!


----------



## vinny

geek said:


> Costco big sale for 9.97!!
> 
> View attachment 97040


Back for the mussels?


----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> Glad you’re doing great.
> Every time I post about something related to my economy or in general, you show the Elon Musk hater card, whether you’d admit one thing or another but one puts simple math for 2+2. Your opinion is yours. Mine is that I don’t care if he’s an “ash hole” for you, he’s done tremendous things to advance this world in many things.
> 
> Retirement plans cannot be directed to specific stocks but mutual funds and I know you know that. So my pic above is related to my retirement plan, not related to people investing directly in stocks, like you probably do.
> 
> I’d leave it here.



Yep, I hate assholes, no matter how rich or poor. You can mark that down in the book.   You're entitled to your opinion. I have lots of tech geek friends who have similar ones about the Chief Twit. I encourage every one of them to dispassionately read the *actual* facts about Musk's business history. But none of you ever will. That's why the word "obsessive" is in the definition of "fanboy."

My 403(b), 457(b) and IRA accounts all provide for specific stock purchases. That is a matter of each specific plan and employer. But 90% of my individual stocks are bought retail, for the fantastic tax advantages inherent in that practice.


----------



## jswordy

Well, @geek and @ibglowin didn't show up yet again, so we have leftovers.


----------



## geek




----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> View attachment 97052


----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


>




Perfect.


----------



## geek




----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> View attachment 97081




I'm not cancelling, but I am going to charge admission. Good thing my sisters' new chickens have started to produce!


----------



## Kraffty

On a purely lighthearted note I’ve decided I need some post retirement personal cards. Three or four versions based on hobbies starting with photography. Just need to figure what email I’m going to use and I can add the text. Wine and jeeps coming to a card soon.


----------



## Boatboy24

That's awesome, Mike!


----------



## BigDaveK

sour_grapes said:


> I wish I understood cell-phone phototography. Same sunrise, same settings. In real life, the first one was more interesting:


I had my first darkroom in the early 80's and eagerly followed the evolution of digital cameras. I agree the quality of today's phone cameras has improved remarkably and no doubt will continue to improve. But still, I'll use my phone for _pictures_ and my digital camera for _photographs_.


----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> View attachment 97081



I was just in Walmart yesterday. One dozen eggs, $3.29. I suggest not shopping at Whole Foods, and buying the STORE brand, not premium Egglands, etc. Although I can report that even the Egglands at WM yesterday were $5.29.


----------



## jswordy

@geek Car guy friend was in Japan the last 2 weeks in December and snapped this one. Wrap looks familiar. Can't say I am a fan of the stripe. Something down the side might have been cool.




He saw some pretty cool cars out on the streets...


----------



## Darrell Hawley

jswordy said:


> @geek Car guy friend was in Japan the last 2 weeks in December and snapped this one. Wrap looks familiar. Can't say I am a fan of the stripe. Something down the side might have been cool.
> 
> View attachment 97100
> 
> 
> He saw some pretty cool cars out on the streets...
> 
> View attachment 97101


The red one probably cost more than the eggs do.


----------



## jswordy

Darrell Hawley said:


> The red one probably cost more than the eggs do.



THAT made me laugh. Yep, it was 2 dozen last I checked...


----------



## Jovimaple

We got a little snow in Minnesnowta this week!


----------



## Jovimaple

For comparison, here is a picture from this fall:


----------



## jswordy

A few more he snapped, for the car guys. The white one is a lowered Toyota Crown, a model that's said to be coming to the USA this year.


----------



## BigDaveK

Captain Obvious must have a side gig with Kroger.
I think this is hilarious.


----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


> @geek Can't say I am a fan of the stripe.



Way off center - total amateur job!


----------



## Daboyleroy




----------



## P Waddah by Jimbo

jswordy said:


> I was just in Walmart yesterday. One dozen eggs, $3.29. I suggest not shopping at Whole Foods, and buying the STORE brand, not premium Egglands, etc. Although I can report that even the Egglands at WM yesterday were $5.29.


Eggs are 6.17 a dozen on the coast. Too many want to eat their wings before they are old enough to produce eggs, I guess. lol


----------



## jswordy

P Waddah by Jimbo said:


> Eggs are 6.17 a dozen on the coast. Too many want to eat their wings before they are old enough to produce eggs, I guess. lol



Bird flu. Eggland eggs fell to $4.88 here after I posted this.


----------



## P Waddah by Jimbo

jswordy said:


> Bird flu. Eggland eggs fell to $4.88 here after I posted this.


Cool. Get the bird flu shot and all's good. Drink wine too.


----------



## jswordy

P Waddah by Jimbo said:


> Cool. Get the bird flu shot and all's good. Drink wine too.



That's not gonna stop the birds from dying, or flocks from being condemned and slaughtered. Won't stop commodity buyers (eggs are traded as commodities) from boosting wholesale prices on speculation, either.



https://news.google.com/search?q=bird%20flu&hl=en-US&gl=US&ceid=US%3Aen


----------



## bstnh1

*It's January! And this is the best we can do for snow in NH this year. * ( Not complaining!!)


----------



## P Waddah by Jimbo

bstnh1 said:


> *It's January! And this is the best we can do for snow in NH this year. * ( Not complaining!!)
> 
> 
> View attachment 97219


----------



## P Waddah by Jimbo

another 70 degree, January day
on the beach and I love it.


----------



## jswordy

Modern Ford hot rodding. 2000 F150 master cylinder on a 1969 Ranchero brake booster worked by a 1971 Ranchero bellcrank assembly. Going in a 1969 Fairlane to operate 4-wheel disc brakes (rear discs are off a 1990 Bronco).


----------



## Kraffty

FrankenBrakes....


----------



## Kraffty

I had so much fun making my camera composite that I did my Winemaking Composite today. Separate photos of the cork, bottle, lugs, hammer head, background and me then photoshopped together.


----------



## Boatboy24

Kraffty said:


> I had so much fun making my camera composite that I did my Winemaking Composite today. Separate photos of the cork, bottle, lugs, hammer head, background and me then photoshopped together.
> View attachment 97245



That just has to make its way onto a label at some point.


----------



## ceeaton

Kraffty said:


> I had so much fun making my camera composite that I did my Winemaking Composite today. Separate photos of the cork, bottle, lugs, hammer head, background and me then photoshopped together.
> View attachment 97245


Someone is way too skilled at Photoshop!


----------



## jswordy

ceeaton said:


> Someone is way too skilled at Photoshop!



SCARY skills!


----------



## Kraffty

@ceeaton I want to make a shirt that says "never trust anyone skilled at photoshop"


----------



## jswordy

Kraffty said:


> @ceeaton I want to make a shirt that says "never trust anyone skilled at photoshop"



DO IT! And have it be a quote from Abe Lincoln!


----------



## ceeaton

Kraffty said:


> @ceeaton I want to make a shirt that says "never trust anyone skilled at photoshop"


You know, you are so good at that you could have made a living at it, double lol!


----------



## Sage

I'd like to see a photo of the 69 Fairlane! 

Been drooling over a stock, black, 2 door hardtop a guy in the next town uses as a daily driver. Needs a small amount of body work on the right back corner, but I'd love to mod it!


----------



## jswordy

Sage said:


> I'd like to see a photo of the 69 Fairlane!
> 
> Been drooling over a stock, black, 2 door hardtop a guy in the next town uses as a daily driver. Needs a small amount of body work on the right back corner, but I'd love to mod it!



OK... I really don't have a good overall shot, but here are 3. So far, the work has been 95% mine. Rechroming, set up of the differential gears and machine shop work on the engine block are all that have been outsourced.










It has a transplanted 429...




The full powertrain. The engine is a 1971 Mercury Thunderjet 429 with Edelbrock heads and manifold and a lumpy Comp cam. Behind it is a totally rebuilt 1970 Ford toploader 4-speed that was never supposed to go there.




I've been working on this for about 16 years, as time has permitted. Hope to finally see if it runs maybe by spring, if it all works out. Here's a couple "before" shots on the day it came in the shop.







Interior "before" and in progress. It will be a black interior with factory bucket seats. The car did not have a/c, so I have acquired and added factory a/c in the dash.


----------



## jswordy

Couple more... painted and buffed...










I have about 500 shots of parts of the process, so I'll just leave it at this.


----------



## Kraffty

Jim, I've seen those pics before and forgot to ask in the past, do you plan the finished look to be pretty stock or are you going to Hotrod it out a bit?


----------



## vinny

Kraffty said:


> I had so much fun making my camera composite that I did my Winemaking Composite today. Separate photos of the cork, bottle, lugs, hammer head, background and me then photoshopped together.
> View attachment 97245


Was your new years resolution to limit yourself to one bottle per night?


----------



## jswordy

Kraffty said:


> Jim, I've seen those pics before and forgot to ask in the past, do you plan the finished look to be pretty stock or are you going to Hotrod it out a bit?



The finished look will be period correct "hot rod," with nice wheels, black hood with a stock scoop. Here's sort of – but not exactly – the look I'm after on a '71 Fairlane. 




The paint I used is Toyota Speedway Blue Metallic, which at the time I chose it had one of the highest pearl contents in a factory paint. It's a chameleon depending on the sunlight. See how bright it is here with the shop doors open? BTW, I'll bet I have 20 hours in that quarter panel alone, lol...




It's a sort of nostalgia project. I owned and rodded a '68 Torino, the same body style, when I was a teen.


----------



## Kraffty

vinny said:


> Was your new years resolution to limit yourself to one bottle per night?


In all fairness, my wife often has a glass too


----------



## ibglowin

I guess it does rain in California.......... When it does, it POURS!


----------

